#ubuntu-it 2011-07-25
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<doogers> ciao a tutti
<doogers> ho installato ubuntu server su una macchina collegata al mio router.. se volessi connettermi al server tramite ssh che ip dovrei usare? Ovviamente non intendo l'ip assegnato in LAN.. Perchè vorrei poter accedere al server anche se mi dovessi trovare fuori casa
<filo1234> doogers: ip pubblico
<filo1234> ma essendo dinamico cambierebbe qualora riavviassi il router ad esempio
<jester-> quindi fatti un account dydns
<filo1234> doogers: puoi registrarti a dyndns ad esempio
<filo1234> e devi fare il NAT sul router comunque
<filo1234> troppe informazioni tutte insieme non le ha rette lol
<doogers> scusatemi sono tornato
<doogers> mi potete spiegare meglio cosa fare?
<jester-> <filo1234> doogers: puoi registrarti a dyndns ad esempio
<jester-> <filo1234> e devi fare il NAT sul router comunque
<jester-> ogni router recente ha la funzione
<doogers> il NAT?
<jester-> ogni router recente ha la funzione
<doogers> ok.. orac cerco meglio
<jester-> pure quelli telecazz
<doogers> non c'? un servizio simile a dyndns gratuito?
<filo1234> dyndns è gratuito
<jester-> doogers: è! gratuito
<doogers> ok jester- tutto fatto =)
<doogers> ora devo abilitare il NAT
<jester-> doogers: come dire che hao gia fatto l'account
<jester-> ?
<jester-> non ci credo neanche se mi paghi
<doogers> ..? perch? non ci credi?
<doogers> che ci vuole scusa?
<doogers> ho appena fatto l'account.. adesso devo configurarlo
<doogers> cavolo, per? gli ha associato l'ip del computer dal quale scrivo
<jester-> doogers: logico che poi devi usare l'url e non l'ip
<doogers> certo
<doogers> =)
<jester-> doogers: lo devi sciaffare nel router l'account e la pass
<doogers> ma non capisco.. se l'ip dinamico cambia.. che cosa abbiamo risolto?
<jester-> doogers: che il router natta con dyndns e aggancia all'url
<jester-> leggi sul sito dydns
<doogers> ok =) grazie
<doogers> jester- ho un router alice.. ma devo per caso sostituire il firmware? Perch? non vedo traccia di NAT nella pagina di configurazione
<filo1234> virtualserver
<jester-> doogers: non è nat la voce ma tipo ddns o simile
<filo1234> e apro la 22
<filo1234> apri
<jester-> esagerato: ne apri 22
<filo1234> lol
<doogers> davvero.. non ce n'? traccia..
<filo1234> devi andare in virtual server
<doogers> solo configurazione LAN(dove aprire le porte) e configurazione wifi
<jester-> c'è c'è guarda bene
<jester-> doogers: in strumenti forse
<doogers> non c'? neanche strumenti jester xD
<jester-> doogers: menu a destra
<jester-> o hai un coso arcaico
<doogers> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/schermata072455768alle1.png/
<doogers> guarda qua
<doogers> ? ALICE
<filo1234> bonanotte hai ancora quel coso pirelli
<doogers> filo1234 devo aprire la 22?
<doogers> gi?..
<filo1234> no no napri nulla con quel coso
<filo1234> vai a comprarti un router :p
<doogers> non posso fare nulla, proprio nulla?
<jester-> doogers: farti cambiare il router con uno piu cristiano
<jester-> tipo alice gate
<doogers> ma il mio ? alice gate 2 plus
<doogers> wi-fi addiritturaaaa!! :P
<doogers> ahah
<jester-> non hai il wi fiiiiii?
<doogers> sisi che ce l'ho :)
<filo1234> doogers: vabè hai poco da fare con quel coso li
<doogers> ok va bene..
<doogers> mi accontento dell'ip dinamico
<doogers> ora per? l'ip dinamico ? uguale per tutti i computer collegati al router.. compreso il server
<doogers> come mi ci connetto tramite ssh?
<filo1234> forse non ci capiamo
<filo1234> se non fai il NAT non ti colleghi dall'esterno
<filo1234> .
<doogers> ah.
<doogers> due palle
<filo1234> eh comprati un router
<jester-> un bek netgear o linksys costano quanto e pisse
<doogers> http://images.alice.it/sg/aiutobusiness/upload/man/manualeagadslvoip-.pdf
<doogers> PAGINA 30
<doogers> Funzionalit? di routing (NAT, NAPT, ?)
<doogers> mi pigliano per il culo, scusate?
<jester-> doogers: c'è una opzione specifica dove infilare l'account se il rutter è attrezzato
<jester-> doogers: hai quello rotondo rosso?
<doogers> no
<jester-> che piu ciofeca ancora non sono riusciti a farne?
<doogers> quello in figura nel pdf
<jester-> doogers: quello cell'ha
<jester-> è unbel non vederlo, mi ricordo che sta li in bella vista
<doogers> ho caricato lo screenshot
<doogers> non hai visto?
<jester-> doogers: o dentro a strumenti a a dns dinmic
<doogers> http://www.halolessons.it/blog/articoli/2011/06/05/Aprire_il_NAT_con_modem_Alice_Gate_2_Plus/index.php
<doogers> questo ? un articolo per aprire il nat nel mio router
<doogers> nel caso per? di una console...
<jester-> doogers: dentro a dns dinamico
<jester-> doogers: sei fissato col nat? STA GIA in nat il router, entra in dns dinamico
<jester-> e setta
<jester-> doogers: guarda anche il man in pdf che hai lincato
<filo1234> ancora non ho capito se ha il virtual server quel coso
<jester-> filo1234: ha l funzione dentra a dns dinamico
<jester-> basta scegliere il servizio e metterci l'account
<doogers> filo1234 si il virtual server l'ha
<jester-> centra no il virtual server
<doogers> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/schermata072455768alle1.png/
<filo1234> si ma nel virtual server deve fare il NAT per
<filo1234> accedere al server
<jester-> doogers: pagina 86 http://images.alice.it/sg/aiutobusiness/upload/man/manualeagadslvoip-.pdf
<jester-> setta li e basta
<doogers> jester- la mia schermata non ? come quella!
<doogers> ho postato gli screenshot
<jester-> doogers: se hai postato un man di un altro rutter si
<jester-> doogers: comunque il sevizio quello è
<doogers> SCUSAMI, il man ? questo
<doogers> http://assistenzatecnica.telecomitalia.it/at/ShowBinary?nodeId=/AT_REPOSITORY/11201&versionId=2
<doogers> comunque la funzione NAT l'ha sempre
<jester-> doogers: questo lo hai linkato tu http://images.alice.it/sg/aiutobusiness/upload/man/manualeagadslvoip-.pdf
<jester-> se non corrisponde la tuo rutter = è di un altro
<jester-> eddai col nat
<jester-> centra una sega nat con dyndns
<doogers> infatti ti ho chiesto scusa
<doogers> comunque se vai a vedere il man nuovo che ho pubblicato, la funzione nAT ? inclusa
<fw90> Ciao a tutti
<fw90> Come devo configurare vnc4linux per avere gdm nel server!?
<doogers> niente?
<prix> buongiorno, non riesco a stampare a colori i documenti di libreoffice. Tutte le impostazioni per la stampa a colori sono corrette, devo fare qualche cosa in piu' ?¿ grazire
<doogers> jester- non posso risolvere nulla?
<jester-> doogers: settare il modem non mi pare una cosi impresa epica
<doogers> jester- ti ho gi? spiegato il mio problema.. mi dici di settare il nat quando non c'? nessuna opzione della pagina del modem...
<jester-> doogers: lasa sta il nat
<jester-> doogers: trova il servizio dns dinamico
<jester-> entra a setta
<jester-> poi filo ti dice come fare nel virtual server
<doogers> potrei cambiare il firmware del router..
<doogers> jester- il problema ? che non c'? traccia del servizio dns dinamico
<jester-> a quale pro
<jester-> doogers: guarda bene che da qualch eparte c'è
<jester-> presubilmente dentro a servizi
<doogers> jester- non li hai visti gli screenshot che ho pubblicato?
<esulu> we
<jester-> aiò esulu
<esulu> tt bene jester-
<esulu> ?
<jester-> yess all right
<prix> Ho problema di compatibilita' quando apro file .pptx, perche? come posso risolvere il problema?
<prix> Come risolvo problemi di compatibilita' con file .pptx in libreoffice ?? grazie
<LorD-Vip4S> exir
<enzotib> prix: c'è poco da fare, se vengono usate funzionalità che OOImpress non ha, allora puoi solo ricorrere all'originale, sotto wine (se riesci a farlo funzionare) o sotto vbox
<jester-> prix: vedi se esiste qualche plugin
<enzotib> prix: poi dipende dall'"incompatibilità", su cui non spieghi molto
<prix> jester-, e' quello che stavo cercando, tipo convertitore. L'incompatibilita' si riferisce al cambio di template, di carattere e di struttura delle slides del ppt
<prix> perche' le .ppt le apre bene, ha problemi con le .pptx
<jester-> prix: prima openofice e mo libre non sono mai stati compatibili 100% con office
<enzotib> prix: chiedi a qualcuno con windows di salvartele in .ppt
<jester-> non c'è un casso da fare
<jester-> come office se ne frega di aprire gli odt
<prix> jester-, nel senso che e' inutile che cerco ?
<jester-> prix: nel senso che è sempre e comunque meglio usare i programmi che li hanno generati
<jester-> per quello è sempre un errore segare winzoz o non averlo in vbox
<prix> jester-, lo so, l'unico sbatti e' dire a chi mi invia i file in pptx di convertirli prima di inviarmeli
<franc3sc0> salve
<franc3sc0> ho installato un server nella mia rete LAN e ho configurato SAMBA per la condivisione dei file.. Ho notato che dagli altri computer non posso accedere alle cartelle condivise se l'utente del server non ha effettuato l'accesso..
<franc3sc0> il login intendo
<franc3sc0> siccome il mio server ? senza tastiera e schermo non voglio effettuare il login in remoto ogni volta che lo accendo..
<franc3sc0> consigli?
<jester-> se filo1234 ha tempo
<jester-> è lui il sistemista reti
<franc3sc0> ok..
<NightSilent> salve è possibile fare in modo che ogni volta che installo o accedo ad un'applicazione, o qualcos'altro, la password non mi viene chiesta? E' possibile? (A mio rischio e pericolo della sicurezza).
<franc3sc0> jester- ho risolto.
<gigitux> g
<NeaR> c'è qualcuno in linea???
<prix> dove trovo il comando per cercare cartelle condivise in una intranet?
<jester-> !qualcuno | NeaR
<ubot-it> NeaR: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<NeaR> ok grazie
<filtro> salve a tutti ho un problema con il microfono
<filtro> chi mi può aiutare?
<filtro> grazie
<NeaR> con ubuntu ho parecchi problemi.. non che non funzioni ma sono io che non so usarlo per esempio qualcuno può dirmi come far partire aTube Catcher????? si istalla ma non si apre, è un software per scaricare musica da youtube
<bobbybong> NeaR, non è un pacchetto di ubuntu
<enzotib> prix: se vai su Rete, da Nautilus?
<NeaR> ok.. esiste un software simile per ubuntu??
<bobbybong> NeaR, non mi sono mai posto il problema
<prix> enzotib, non riesco a trovare nautilus, anche se ce l ho installato...dove lo cerco?
<jester-> NeaR: usa youtube-dl una volta installato nel terminale dai: youtube-dl incolliurldelvideo
<enzotib> prix: quando vai su Risorse->Home, quello è nautilus, il file manager di default
<NeaR> ok..
<jester-> prix: nautilus è cartella home, l'icona a casetta
<prix> ok ma non c'e Reti
<jester-> prix: guarda bene
<filo1234> prix: risorse > rete
<NeaR> qualcuno usa Qemu????
<jester-> è meno incasinato di esplora risorse di winzoz di cui nessuno si lamenta
<enzotib> !qualcuno | NeaR
<ubot-it> NeaR: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<prix> jester-, ok, ce l ho...pero ti spiego, in winzoz cercavo cartelle condivise in una intranet, dal comando dello start facendo esegui
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<filtro> non mi si attiva il microfono
<enzotib> prix: se (dopo essere andato su Rete) clicchi su Rete Windows, vedi tutti i domini disponibili
<jester-> enzotib: vorrebbe una stringa. lo sai che in linux stringare fa figo
<enzotib> ok, sudo apt-get install smbnetfs && sudo smbnetfs /mnt && sudo find /mnt -iname '*stringa*'
<filo1234> prix: da nautilus > CTRL + L e scrivi smb://ip_del_server e fai la stessa cosa
<pelli1969> hanno
<pelli1969> hallo
<massimo18> ?
<pelli1969> ciao a tutti
<pelli1969> ho un quesito da porre...
<pelli1969> posseggo un eee pad transformer, e ho letto una procedura per installarci ubuntu. Sapete se sarà rilasciata una versione ufficiale?
<jester-> pelli1969: proceda
<pelli1969> posseggo un eee pad transformer, e ho letto una procedura per installarci ubuntu. Sapete se sarà rilasciata una versione ufficiale?
<jester-> pelli1969: senza sapere cosa sia il transformer non penso proprio che faranno un qualcosa di dedicato
<pelli1969> è il touchpad della ASUS con la tastiera
<pelli1969> grazie comunque, jester, proverò a seguire la procedura di installazione... a presto
<prix> voglio collegarmi ad un server, in base a cosa scelgo il tipo di servizio? non so quale mettere
<prix> in un mac il corrispettivo sarebbe smb, e in ubuntu ?
<filo1234> prix: se è samba sempre smb sarà
<Bane_> ehy guys
<Bane_> i want to install ubuntu 11.04 by an usb pen. How can I play the iso by the pen drive?
<enzotib> !english | Bane_
<ubot-it> Bane_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Bane_> gente volevo installare la nuova versione di ubuntu (11.04) da una chiavetta usb. Sapete come si fa a montare il file iso su una chiavetta?
<filo1234> !pendrive | Bane_
<ubot-it> Bane_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Bane_> sto parlando con un bot?
<Bane_> non ci sto capendo molto a dire il vero..
<filo1234> Bane_: apri il link
<filo1234> e leggi
<Bane_> grazie mille
<Bane_> ti sono davvero grato
<filo1234> figurati
<prix> cosa posso fare se non funziona lo scroll del touch pad di un portatile??
<jester-> prix: hai settato il taccpadd ?
<prix> jester-, in mouse dovrebbe comparirmi il tab "touch'pad " ma non compare
<prix> jester-, quindi la risposta e' no, nn l ho settato, perche' nn lo trovo
<jester-> prix: il che è strano
<prix> jester-, infatti sulle guide mi parla di questo tab (touchpad) ma non mi compare
<jester-> prix: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix> jester-,   Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<prix> jester-, credo sia il tpconfig...lo sto installando
<jester-> prix: non è che lo ha spento per caso? diversi hp hanno un tastino hw
<prix> jester-, il touchpad funziona...e' lo scroll che non va
<bane_> scusatemi di nuovo ma, sono riuscito a montare il file iso della nuova versione di ubuntu (11.04) sulla chiavetta. Dopodichè l'ho espulsa e ho riavviato il computer. Non riesco però ad installare gli aggiornamenti poichè quando devo scegliere il sistema operativo da utilizzare non mostra alcuna traccia della chiavetta. Sapete dare qualche consiglio per colmare la mia ignoranza e risolvere il problema?
<filo1234> bane_: di che aggiornamenti parli?
<bane_> la nuova versione
<filo1234> hai installato Ubuntu?
<bane_> io ti sto già parlando da ubuntu 10.04
<filo1234> bane_: ma tu vorresti fare l'aggiornamento di versione da chiavetta?
<filo1234> o vuoi reinstallare?
<bane_> l'aggiornamento della versione dalla chiavetta
<filo1234> bane_: non so se sia possibile da chiavetta però
<bane_> oh
<bane_> in ogni caso
<filo1234> da cd sicuramente, basta inserirlo e ti dice che c'è un cd copn nuovo sw
<filo1234> da chiavetta non so
<jester-> è possibile. lo chiede durante l'installazione
<OverMe> ma l'aggiornamento non si poteva fare solo tra versioni contigue?
<OverMe> (o tra lts)
<bane_> ho appena trovato una pagina in cui spiega come fare l'avanzamento dallo stesso ubuntu
<jester-> OverMe: yess
<filo1234> OverMe: pure si
<OverMe> e quindi, banane
<filo1234> bane_: si ma devi pasasre per la 10.10
<filo1234> passare*
<bane_> ah
<filo1234> OverMe: o bane
<bane_> ok allora passo prima alla 10.10 e poi alla 11.04
<bane_> giusto?
<filo1234> dovresti
<filo1234> oppure reinstalli direttamete la 11.04
<jester-> bane_: da 10,10 a 11,04 hai finito
<bane_> ok perfetto
<filo1234> che forse è meglio
<jester-> non c'è altro dopo la 11,04
<bane_> non mi aveste dato l'aiuto avrei perso un secolo per capirlo
<bane_> quindi faccio semplicemente l'avanzamento dalla mia versione attuale a quella successiva e poi a quella successiva ancora, giusto? il tutto solo dal computer
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> !aggiornamento | bane_
<ubot-it> bane_: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<bane_> perfetto grazie mille
<addreven> help me
<addreven> qualcuno mi legge_
<enzotib> addreven: esponi, non tergiversare
<addreven> chi mi puo aiutare x favore
<enzotib> addreven: non si aiuta ad personam
<enzotib> !chiedi | addreven
<ubot-it> addreven: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<addreven> ok grazie
<addreven> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<enzotib> addreven: non ti dilungare troppo sui particolari
<addreven> sono qui a chiedere aiuto,se ho sbagliato canale qualcuno mi puo aiutare almeno a sapere dove devo chiedere assistenza,grazie
<jester-> addreven: se non dici dove ti incarti è difficile aiutarti
<franc3sc0> ciao a tutti
<franc3sc0> come posso controllare quanta energia spreca il mio server ubuntu?
<enzotib> !info powertop
<enzotib> sveglio oggi il botulo
<jester-> enzotib: non da piu retta
<jester-> mi sa che si è smontato il plugin
<filo1234> powertop - Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop
<filo1234> faccio da bot
<franc3sc0> ok, grazie ragazzi
<enzotib> !grazie, filo1234
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<franc3sc0> enzotib e come devo decifrare ci? che mi dice powertop? =)
<enzotib> franc3sc0: sudo powertop, e ti dà info per risparmiare energia
<franc3sc0> ok.. ma io vorrei sapere quando energia sciupa il mio server
<franc3sc0> *quanta
<jester-> franc3sc0: sciupa o consuma
<franc3sc0> jester- consuma
<frafra> x favore qui ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con l installlazione di ubuntu,
<bobbybong> ! installazione | frafra
<ubot-it> frafra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> frafra: cioè quanti watt assorbe?
<frafra> sono mesi che ci provo ma non ce verso
<jester-> frafra / franc3sc0  cioè quanti watt assorbe?
<frafra> come watt
<jester-> frafra: sbagliato a tabbare
<frafra> non ti capisco jeste
<frafra> e
<jester-> era per franc3sc0
<frafra> scusa ma io sono un grande sminchiettone ma con ubuntu ho veramente problemi
<jester-> frafra: desrivi i passi fino a che si incarta
<jester-> descrivi*
<frafra> grazie jester
<jester-> frafra: prima il tipo di hrdware con cui tenti di circuire ubuntu
<frafra> ho installato ubuntu 11 ma non mi da aprlicazioni dopo la pss
<frafra> solo il maoss
<jester-> frafra: cioè?
<franc3sc0> s? jester- i watt
<franc3sc0> c'? un modo per saperlo?
<frafra> ora x esempio sto digitando con il cd
<jester-> frafra vedi il desktop con lo sfondo e solo il mouse?
<frafra> si
<frafra> non ci sono sbarre  e neanche l orologio
<jester-> franc3sc0: usare lo strumento che misura la potenza
<franc3sc0> dal terminale non posso avere nessun tipo di informazione=
<franc3sc0> ?
<franc3sc0> anche dalla potenza dell'alimentatore
<Bane> ehi ragazzi
<jester-> frafra: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo user e pass appare una  barra sotto, clicca su ubuntu e setta gnome classic no effetti che va aposto
<frafra> ok ci provo
<jester-> franc3sc0: devi usare uno strumento sulla linea elettrica se vuoi un dato certo
<frafra> ps x farlo devo riavviare ora
<Bane> ho fatto partire l'avanzamento di verisone alla 10.10 ma mi da un problema: l'avanzamento è stato compiuto con alcuni errori ( un errore riguardante exim 4) e al fatto che alcuni pacchetti non sono stati installati. Inoltre non ha riavviato il computer a fine aggiornamento. Sapete darmi una mano?
<Bane> ho fatto partire l'avanzamento di verisone alla 10.10 ma mi da un problema: l'avanzamento è stato compiuto con alcuni errori ( un errore riguardante exim 4) e al fatto che alcuni pacchetti non sono stati installati. Inoltre non ha riavviato il computer a fine aggiornamento. Sapete darmi una mano?
<Bane>  ho fatto partire l'avanzamento di verisone alla 10.10 ma mi da un problema: l'avanzamento è stato compiuto con alcuni errori ( un errore riguardante exim 4) e al fatto che alcuni pacchetti non sono stati installati. Inoltre non ha riavviato il computer a fine aggiornamento. Sapete darmi una mano?
<N3mes1s> kickban?
<jester-> Bane: se non ha riavviato ti ha salvato le chiappe
<filo1234> !ripetere | Bane
<ubot-it> Bane: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> Bane: quindi sei ancora nel sistema aggiornato male?
<Bane> credo proprio di si
<Bane> è cambiata un po' l'interfaccia quindi si
<jester-> Bane: apri un terminale
<Bane> ok
<filo1234> Bane: be ti avevamo avvisato che non era la soluzione migliore fare 2 passaggi di versione da cd
<jester-> Bane: sudo apt-get update
<Bane> filo1234: io ne ho fatto solo uno per adesso
<filo1234> si appunto
<Bane> e non dal cd
<Bane> jester: dopo?
<jester-> Bane: fatto ?
<Bane> si
<Bane> dopo?
<jester-> Bane: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bane> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  exim4-config  festival  festlex-cmu  rtkit  exim4-base  festlex-poslex  usbmuxd  libimobiledevice1  libimobiledevice0  exim4-daemon-heavy  exim4-daemon-heavy-dbg  bsd-mailx  exim4  upower  gnome-power-manager  libgpod-common  libgpod4  rhythmbox-plugins  gvfs-backends  indicator-session  ubuntu-desktop  rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store  gnome-session-bin  gdm  gdm-guest-session  gnome
<Bane> mi dà questo
<jester-> bane posta su pastebin
<Bane> cosa?
<jester-> !paste | Bane
<Bane> non ho capito. Cos'è che devo fare?
<filo1234> Bane: paste.ubuntu.com
<jester-> Bane: vai qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/  incolli, metti un nick. pigi paste e poi incolli il link in canale
<Bane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651849/
<Bane> ecco qua
<jester-> Bane: spe
<jester-> Bane: sudo apt-get -f install
<Bane> fatto
<Bane> mi dà lo stesso problema all'incirca
<jester-> Bane: ha sistemato qualcosa?
<Bane> non sembra
<jester-> Bane: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.1
<jester-> bane hai aggiornato via internet?
<Bane> no. Ho fatto tutto dal gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> eh  quindi da ha scaricato da internet
<Bane> si si
<jester-> Bane: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.1
<Bane> per quanto ne possa capire io, qual è il problema?
<Bane> jester-: dpkg: qualche altro processo detiene il blocco sul database di stato
<Bane> jester, ci sei?
<jester-> Bane: chiudi synaptic o software center
<Bane> ma io non ce li ho aperti
<jester-> Bane: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.1
<jester-> Bane: pure il gestore aggiornamenti devi chiudere
<franc3sc0> Questo ? l'output di lspci.. http://pastebin.com/TdENr4nt Io per? ho una scheda montat alla scheda madre che mi permette di avere 4 porte USB in pi?. Perch? Ubuntu SERVER non me la riconosce?
<Bane> ah ok jester
<jester-> franc3sc0: 4 usb in piu cioè?
<franc3sc0> s?
<franc3sc0> ah scusa, non vedo le e accentate
<franc3sc0> credevo fosse una domanda
<franc3sc0> cosa non hai capito?
<jester-> franc3sc0: la storia della 4 usb aggiuntive
<franc3sc0> una scheda PCI con 4 usb
<jester-> eh
<franc3sc0> eh..
<Bane> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651860/
<franc3sc0> jester- ubuntu server non me la vede
<Bane> allora jester-?
<jester-> Bane: abbi pazienza
<Bane> scusa, pensavo non avessi visto il messaggio
<jester-> Bane: sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all
<jester-> Bane: se non sbaglio avevi la 10.04, hai aggiornato a 10.10 e poi a 11.04?
<Bane> no no alla 11.04 ancora non l'ho fatto proprio perchè l'errore me l'ha dato alla 10.10
<jester-> ha
<jester-> Bane: sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all  cosa combina
<Bane> aspetta, ti invio il paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651862/
<franc3sc0> qualcuno mi pu? aiutare?
<jester-> Bane: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> Bane: sa di roba installata da repo esterni che fa casino
<Bane> repo? cosa sarebbero?
<jester-> franc3sc0: se non le vede significa che o sono installate male o il kernel non è attrezzato, ma esistono gli hub alimentati che funzano a dovere
<franc3sc0> jester- con ubuntu desktop funzionavano normalmente.. e hanno sempre funzionato
<jester-> Bane: secondo me fai meglio a fare una nuova installazione di natty su filesystem ext4
<jester-> franc3sc0: il kernel è lo stesso
<jester-> anzi il server ha qualche aggiunta
<Bane> jester- mi devi scusare ma non ho la più pallida idea di cosa significhi quello che hai detto. Ti spiace se vai passo passo, come se fossi un neonato stupido? Io non sono esageratamente pratico di queste cose
<Bane> per non dire completamente
<franc3sc0> jester-.. quindi quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<jester-> franc3sc0: non saprei , controlla che siano alloggiate bene nello slot
<jester-> Bane: hai dati da salvare?
<Bane> ho la musica ma in ogni caso, ho tutte le copie su un altro pc, quindi direi di no.
<jester-> Bane: metti il cdlive e vieni in canale
<jester-> che in mzz'ora sei nuovo
<Bane> aspetta un secondo
<Bane> io il cd live originale non ce l'ho, ho solo la chiavetta su cui ho montato la versione 11.04
<jester-> Bane: è originale pure quella. è la stessa roba
<Bane> ok perfetto
<Bane> ma come la faccio partire?
<jester-> Bane: avvia da chiavetta
<jester-> Bane: al boot deve partire la usb  se il pc non ha un menu poup pigiando un tasto devi settare il bios
<Bane> quando riavvio il computer mi da la possibilità di scegliere i diversi sistemi operativi ma tra questi non figura l'opzione della chiavetta
<jester-> Bane: non è quello
<Bane> allora come faccio?
<jester-> Bane: deve fare il boot da usb, sempre che il se vecchiotto lo fa
<Bane> ho un dell: se non ricordo male all'inizio quando carica la prima barra con il logo della marca mi pare che ci sia l'opzione di scegliere da dove avviare. Hai modo di confermarmelo jester?
<jester-> Bane: di solito si pigia un tasto esc o un tasto f
<jester-> f2 il piu comune
<jester-> ma al boot lo vedi
<franc3sc0> jester- non so per quale motivo era montata male. Grazie tante.
<Bane> ok perfetto: se non torno vuol dire che sono riuscito a fondere un computer, perciò ti ringrazio in anticipo per sicurezza. A dopo.
<jester-> franc3sc0: :D
<Bane> jester- sto copiando alcune cose su un'altra chiavetta, come minimo ci metterà una ventina di minuti... tu fino a quando ci sei?
<Daniel___> ciao ragazzi spero mi potrete aiutare non mi parte più qbittorrent o meglio parte perchè nel monitor di sistema lo porta nella lista processi
<Daniel___> ma non lo porta nella barra laterale
<Daniel___> oppure un consiglio su di un altro software per i torrent
<Aizram> prova a disinstallarlo ... poi elimini la cartella che hai nella home e alla fine lo rientalli di nuovo
<mico> ciao
<mico> ci mi potrebbe aiutare: ho questo output :micxubuntu@micxubuntu-Evo-D510-SFF:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<mico> autorun : invalid driver!
<mico> prima mi dice: driver autorun is already installed
<mico> sto seguendo la procedura per installare i drivers di windows
<mico> per la wifi station n
<mico> chi mi può aiutare   HELP
<Bane> jester-: non sono ancora sul live cd, le copie ci stanno mettendo più del previsto... mi puoi spiegare un pochino cosa dovrò fare, nel caso io non ti trovi più in questa chat?
<jester-> Bane: io vado a cena, fai un fischio quando hai finito
<Bane> ok va bene
<mico> Bane -:mi potresti aiutare?
<Bane> non sono tanto pratico... spiega il problema, se ci sono passato anch'io è probabile che mi ricordi come fare
<mico> ho installato ubuntu e devo installare la wifi station n
<mico> seguo la procedura e mi da questo output:autorun : invalid driver!
<mico> autorun : invalid driver!
<Bane> mi spiace ma non so proprio come aiutarti
<mico> prima pero mi dice :   driver autorun is already installed
<mico> e chi mi puo aiutare?
<Bane> prima di tutto di cosa si tratta? cos'è wi fi station?
<mico> una usb per collegarmi a internet
<mico> con wireless
<Bane> allora dovrebbe essere semplice
<Bane> hai già riavviato il computer?
<mico> dopo di cosa?
<Bane> dopo che hai fatto partire l'installazione e che ti ha dato quell'output
<mico> no
<Bane> prova, e rifallo
<mico> allora, ho installato ubuntu- ho riavviato-ho fatto update- e adesso vorrei installareilwirelesse
<mico> devo riavviare?
<Bane> riavvia di nuovo e riprova l'installazione, per sicurezza. Se non funziona torna su questa chat
<mico> ok,grazie
<franc3sc0> ciao a tutti..
<mico> bane ci sei?
<Bane> si ci sono
<Bane> dimmi tutto
<mico> nulla è cambiato
<Bane> la chiavetta è già connessa al computer?
<mico> si
<franc3sc0> come avrete capito dalle mie continue richieste sto cercando di creare un piccolo server a casa, per condivisione di file, musica e tanto altro. Non capisco però perchè tramite Mac OSX riesco a scrivere dentro le cartelle condivise in rete... mentre tramite un pc su cui è installato ubuntu ricevo l'errore "permesso negato"... qual'è il problema? ovviamente utilizzo il protocollo SAMBA e i permessi sono settati
<franc3sc0>  addirittura a 777
<mico> vuoi l'intero output dopo la passord?
<Bane> mico, ti ricordo che io non sono per niente pratico, però puoi provare cercando di selezionare la rete, in alto a destra o di inserirne una nuova. Altro non so dirti.
<mico> ma nella cartella driver devo mettere tutto il contenuto del cd di installazione o solo i  file .inf?
<jester-> hai la grafica nel server?
<jester-> franc3sc0:  hai la grafica nel server?
<franc3sc0> jester- in che senso? Intendi gnome o se posso darti gli output del server?
<jester-> se hai gnome o simile
<franc3sc0> nono
<jester-> franc3sc0: allora controllati /etc/samba/smbconf
<jester-> smb.conf
<mico> Jester- mi potresti aiutare?
<jester-> mico: circa?
<franc3sc0> e cosa esattamente? i permessi come ho detto prima sono settati a 777.. cioè, anche un topo potrebbe modificare i file
<mico> circa questo output
<jester-> franc3sc0: centrano un tubo i soli permessi
<mico> driver autorun is already installed
<mico> micxubuntu@micxubuntu-Evo-D510-SFF:~$ ndiswrapper -i
<mico> install/manage Windows drivers for ndiswrapper
<mico> usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<mico> -i inffile       install driver described by 'inffile'
<mico> -a devid driver  use installed 'driver' for 'devid' (dangerous)
<FloodBotIt1> mico: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> !samba | franc3sc0
<filo1234> franc3sc0: e con quale utente accedi alla risorsa condivisa?
<jester-> franc3sc0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> fai una conf accessibile a tutti
<jester-> senza pass
<franc3sc0> jester- già fatto
<jester-> franc3sc0: ricontrolla
<jester-> franc3sc0: fai vedere il file a filo1234
<jester-> è lui il paciccareti
<mico> allora Jester--
<filo1234> mico: devi prima di tutto copiarti la cartella dei driver di windows dal cd sul pc
<filo1234> mico: ma sei sicuro che serva proprioo ndiswrapper?
<filo1234> ps: ndiswrapper l'hai installato?
<franc3sc0> filo1234 faccio una prova..se non ci riesco ti faccio vedere il file, se ti va :P
<mico> l'ho fatto (mkdir
<filo1234> franc3sc0: e con quale utente accedi alla risorsa condivisa?
<filo1234> mico: ?
<mico> e come posso fare altrimenti?
<filo1234> mico: che scheda è?
<franc3sc0> filo1234 da ubuntu credo come "ospite" visto che non mi chiede niente
<mico> non lo so
<mico> ho solo il modello
<fox73> buonasera a tutti
<mico> model HWNUp-150
<fox73> non riesco ad impostare l'ora e la data , clicco sull'applicazione ma non si apre
<filo1234> mico: dove hai messo la cartella con i driver?
<mico> in home
<filo1234> e come si chiama?
<filo1234> mico: da terminale cd  nome_cartella
<filo1234> mico: poi dai ls e batti invio, dimmi cosa leggi
<mico> micxubuntu@micxubuntu-Evo-D510-SFF:~$ cd driver
<mico> micxubuntu@micxubuntu-Evo-D510-SFF:~/driver$ ls
<mico> autorun.ico  autorun.inf  Bin  Setup.exe  Setup.ini
<filo1234> non è li
<filo1234> guarda dentro Bin
<filo1234> cd Bin e di nuovo ls
<fox73> non riesco ad impostare l'ora e la data
<filo1234> mico: devi avere questo net8192cu.inf
<mico> nel cd non c'è
<filo1234> mico: http://chkoumoun.fr/files/drivers/HWNUp-150.zip scarica questo
<filo1234> poi portalo sul pc con ubuntu
<franc3sc0> jester- qual è il comando per vedere quali sono i permessi di una directory^
<franc3sc0> ?
<filo1234> mico: o sei in rete con il cavo ora da quel pc?
<jester-> franc3sc0: ls -la
<franc3sc0> grazie
<mico> ho fatto il download
<filo1234> mico: scompattalo e portati la cartella sul pc ubuntu
<mico> devo estrarlo?
<filo1234> si
<mico> sono dal pc ubuntu
<mico> fatto estrazione
<filo1234> mico: ora prendi la cartella estratta e mettila nell home
<mico> fatto
<filo1234> mico: cd HWNUp-150/
<mico> fatto
<filo1234> mico: sudo ndiswrapper -i net8192cu.inf
<mico> fatto
<franc3sc0> jester- e filo1234 ho risolto.. grazie. Ma come faccio a capire con quale utente si è connesso ubuntu al server samba?
<filo1234> mico: ndiswrapper -l  cosa dice?
<filo1234> franc3sc0: smbstatus
<jester-> franc3sc0: a capire se hai fatto degli utenti in samba
<mico>  ndiswrapper -l
<mico> autorun : invalid driver!
<mico> net8192cu : driver installed
<mico> 	device (06F8:E033) present
<FloodBotIt1> mico: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<m8> Si può aggiungere una nuova voce di menu principale in gnome2?
<filo1234> mico: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jester-> m8:  prova con alacarte
<m8> jester-, ?
<m8> okz :)
<jester-> m8: alacarte da terminale
<mico> fatto
<filo1234> mico: iwconfig  vede la scheda?
<m8> jester-, vorrei aggiungere un menu tipo Applicazioni risorse Sistema MioMenu
<mico> vede la Wlan0
<mico> che primanon vedeva
<jester-> m8: alacarte è l'editor dei menu
<jester-> quindi paciocca li dentro
<filo1234> mico: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<m8> jester-, non fa addare voci di menu principale :S
<jester-> m8: sudo alacarte
<filo1234> mico: sotto lp scrivici ndiswrapper  salva e riavvia
<jester-> m8: a tuo rischiooo
<franc3sc0> filo1234: non mostra alcun username.. solo le connessioni alle varie cartelle da parte delle rispettive macchine(con indirizzo ip)
<filo1234> anzi senza riavviare mico  salva e prova a connetterti
<m8> jester-, non vaaa .O
<jester-> m8: allora se po no
<filo1234> franc3sc0: ma i client accedono con user e password?
<filo1234> sei hai l'accesso come guest ovvio che non ci sono utenti
<filo1234> vedi solo gli ip connessi
<m8> jester-, andrebbe bene anche creare un nuovo menu..
<franc3sc0> filo1234 ubuntu allora accede come guest
<franc3sc0> ma come cavolo imposto il nome utente e password con cui accedere?
<jester-> franc3sc0: devi crearli
<Bane> jester-!
<jester-> Bane:
<Bane> sono riuscito a farlo partire dalla chiavetta, anche se sono dovuto tornare al vecchio sistema operativo per parlarti
<franc3sc0> jester- gli utenti li ho creati vedi
<jester-> Bane: se non facciamo dalla live la vedo dura
<Bane> ho bisogno di sapere in che modo posso reinstallare ubuntu sostituendo questo sistema operativo e non gli altri (ho ancora il sistema operativo windows xp che vorrei tenere) come faccio?
<jester-> franc3sc0: se creati e samba configurata di conseguenza all'accesso ti chiede user e pass
<jester-> Bane: appunto che bisogna fare direttamente o quantomeno da un altro pc accanto a quello su cui installi
<franc3sc0> sto risolvendo tutto da solo...
<Bane> il problema è che col mac portatile che ho non mi da la possibilità di vedere il canale
<m8> jester-, sembra impossibile che non si possa :O
<Bane> tanto meno dalla live
<jester-> Bane: come no usa safari
<Bane> vediamo...
<jester-> Bane: ma installi su un mac?
<Bane> mi sto connettendo con un altro nome, casomai stacco qui e mi mantengo lì aspetta
<Bane> no no no
<Bane> manco morto sprecherei un mac xD
<jester-> Bane: con safari e webchat freenode
<Bane> solo che dal mac posso usare la chat
<Bane> se è come dici
<jester-> Bane: con qualsiasi browser la si usa
<banel> eccomi qua
<jester-> banel: avvia la live sull'altro pc
<banel> si, dammi un minuto
<banel> allora. Faccio "prova" oppure "installa" direttamente?
<banel> jester-?
<jester-> banel: fai installa
<NightSilent> salve, sapete a cosa servono le sessioni tty1, tty2, tty3..., ecc quando si premono i pulsanti CTRL+ALT+F1...F2...F3?
<jester-> banel: lo sai su quale partizione sta ubuntu vero?
<K99Brain> NightSilent, si chiamano terminali virtuali
<K99Brain> NightSilent, VT
<jester-> NightSilent: ad avere altrettante shell su cui lavorare con comandi
<NightSilent> K99Brain: e a cosa servono?
<jester-> NightSilent: a quello che serve il terminal
<K99Brain> NightSilent, beh, la domanda giusta è a cosa serve tutto il resto.
<banel> aspetta. "allocazione spazio su disco": scelgo "altro"?
<jester-> banel: si altro e manuale
<K99Brain> NightSilent, come sulla bibbia: in principio era il terminale
<K99Brain> NightSilent, poi fu creato il resto
<K99Brain> NightSilent, quella è la base, diciamo.
<jester-> K99Brain: non ricordo se prima ha creato la gnocca
<K99Brain> no no, prima il terminale
<K99Brain> poi la gnocca
<banel> jester: in alto mi propone un grafico con due legende "sda1(Fat16)" e "sda2(ntfs)" che occupa la maggior parte dello spazio (249,9/250 GB)
<jester-> quindi il resto è derivato da una costola del terminale
<jester-> banel: linux sta ext3 o ext4
<jester-> fst e ntfs è winzoz
<jester-> banel: hai una partizione ext3 o 4?
<banel> ok in una tabella mostra /dev/sdb1 e tipo"ext3". Dopo?
<jester-> banel: solo quella un ext?
<NightSilent> K99Brain: quindi più che altro è una questione di comodità? Dovo potevi(e puoi) lavorare in più terminali?!
<banel> si solo quella
<jester-> banel: allora fai doppio click su quella che si apre la gui
<K99Brain> NightSilent, beh, si
<K99Brain> NightSilent, e in alcuni sistemi, server tipicamente, hai SOLO quelli
<banel> jester-: fatto, adesso?
<jester-> banel: usare come etx4 jurnaled, formattare, montare come )
<jester-> banel: montare cone /
<NightSilent> K99Brain:  grazie per la spiegazione XD
<banel> solo lo slash "/"?
<banel> in ogni caso, non so se potrà esserti utile, c'è un'altro device di tipo "swap"
<banel> jester-?
<jester-> banel: si scegli / che sarebbe la root
<jester-> banel: la swap se la prende da solo
<banel> ok, mi fido ciecamente di te xD
<jester-> banel: fatto?
<banel> ok, ora clicco u installa?
<banel> *su
<jester-> banel: ok termina e salva a installa
<banel> ok, il peggio sembra passato, ma un piccolo quesito di importanza capitale mi assilla: che tipo di tastiera dovrei scegliere?
<jester-> banel: italica se italica hai ma è settabile anche dopo
<banel> ah vabbè perfetto
<jester-> banel: se non formattavi avrebbe sostituito il sistema salvando i dati ma avevi ancora ext3
<jester-> banel: d'ora in poi conferma eventuali richieste senza cambiare
<banel> ok.. comunque tu hai capti
<banel> *capito il casino che avevo combinato?
<banel> in ogni caso non ti sarò mai abbastanza grato per avermi aiutato a non sprecare inutilmente giorni provare a sistemare il mio computer. Grazie davvero.
<jester-> banel: è difficile capire su un avanzamento da versione vecchiotta
<banel> una curiosità, fai questo di lavoro oppure sei soltanto particolarmente esperto?
<K99Brain> banel, nessuno viene pagato, qui
<banel> no no, questo lo so, sto solo dicendo, che magari fa l'informatico o cose simili... lo so che nessuno viene pagato
<jester-> banel:  non sono informatico, quel che so è da tanto uso
<banel> so di essere ripetitivo ma mille grazie. Ora vado, spero di ritrovarti qua se mai avrò bisogno di qualche aiuto.
<jessy90> ciao
<jessy90> ogni volta che apro ubuntu 11.04, devo " montare " il 2 HD: si può evitare tale procedura??
<K99Brain> !fstab | jessy90
<ubot-it> jessy90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<jessy90> K99Brain, cioa con fstab non ci capisco
<K99Brain> jessy90, devi solo aggiungere una riga... fatta bene, ma una sola
<jessy90> K99Brain,  mi dai una mano
<K99Brain> jessy90, sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> !paste | jessy90
<ubot-it> jessy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jessy90> k99
<jessy90> K99Brain,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/651950/
<K99Brain> jessy90, immagino che la partizione da montare sia sdb1
<jessy90> si
<K99Brain> jessy90, hai gnome o kde?
<jessy90> gnome
<K99Brain> jessy90, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<K99Brain> jessy90, vai in fondo e aggiungi questa riga
<K99Brain> jessy90, hai già il punto di mount?
<jessy90> no
<K99Brain> jessy90, ok, come lo vuoi chiamare?
<jessy90> disco2
<K99Brain> jessy90, sudo mkdir /media/disco2
<K99Brain> jessy90, poi su fstab aggiungi questa riga
<jessy90> chiudo la pagina  gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<K99Brain> jessy90, /dev/sdb1  /media/disco2  ext4  dafaults  0  2
<K99Brain> jessy90, no no, aggiungi in fondo quella riga
<K99Brain> defaults
<K99Brain> scusa
<K99Brain> metti defaults e non dafaults
<K99Brain> fatto?
<jessy90> fatto
<K99Brain> salva e esci
<K99Brain> crea il punto di mount se non lo hai già fatto
<K99Brain> jessy90, ci sei ancora?
<jessy90> si
<K99Brain> jessy90, hai fatto?
<jessy90> si
<K99Brain> jessy90, ok, allora prova a riavviare
<jessy90> ma mi dice impossibile monatre disco 2
<K99Brain> e perchè?
<K99Brain> jessy90, sudo mount -a
<jessy90> cliccando su disco 2 mi da errore
<K99Brain> !paste | jessy90
<ubot-it> jessy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jessy90> sudo mount -a non mi da niente
<jessy90> K99Brain,  si è aperto il disco 2
<K99Brain> jessy90, riavvia, vediamo se funziona
<jessy90> ok provo
<jessy90> riciao
<jessy90> K99Brain, funziona appare disco 2 sul desktop
<K99Brain> bene
<jessy90> grazieeeeeeee
<jessy90> buona notte a tutti
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<ciunix> ho configurato un virtualhost su apache del mio server e ho fatto puntare un mio dominio li. Se scrivo www.miodominio.com arrivo al server, se però passando con il mouse su un link di una pagina interna del sito, vedo l'indirizzo ip e non il dominio www.miodominio.it/link. Dove sbaglio?
<ciunix> c'è nessuno?
<ciunix> ho configurato un virtualhost su apache del mio server e ho fatto puntare un mio dominio li. Se scrivo www.miodominio.com arrivo al server, se però passando con il mouse su un link di una pagina interna del sito, vedo l'indirizzo ip e non il dominio www.miodominio.it/link. Dove sbaglio?
<ciunix> mamma è scritto malissimo
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-26
<Aiuto> buonaseraa
<Aiuto> ho installato windows 7.. come ripristino il grub
<Aiuto> ?
<Aiuto> ho installato windows 7.. come ripristino il grub
<Aiuto> se si potrebbe fare x le 3.. sarebbe meglio :)
<esulu> spiegati meglio Aiuto
<Aiuto> ho installato ubuntu 11.04
<Aiuto> e dopo windows 7
<Aiuto> il pc mi si avvia automaticamente su windows
<esulu> Aiuto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<Aiuto> ok
<Aiuto> provo
<esulu> che buon dio sia con te
<Aiuto> lol
<Aiuto> quello che non riesco a capire è questo
<Aiuto> io non ho una singola partizione dove risiede ubuntu
<Aiuto> esulu
<Aiuto>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Aiuto> /dev/sda1   *         288      327066   117640215    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Aiuto> /dev/sda2          327069      868253   194826241    5  Extended
<Aiuto> /dev/sda5          327069      592242    95462400   83  Linux
<Aiuto> /dev/sda6          592245      857401    95456256   83  Linux
<FloodBotIt2> Aiuto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aiuto> e qui mi dice di sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Aiuto> dovrei montarle tutte?
<Aiuto> vabbe lascia stare
<Aiuto> notte
 * Carlin0 saluta i nottambuli presenti ...
<Carlin0> notte :)
<roan_> Salve a tutti! come faccio a cambiare l'impostazione sulla proprietà di una cartella? ché mi compare come "bloccata"
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> come va?
<mikunos> Sto cercando di impostare la luminosità del monitor
<mikunos> ma senza alcun risultato
<mikunos> potete darmi una mano?
<mikunos> come devo fare?
<mikunos> il bottone fn + F5/6 non funziona
<mikunos> ho usato il comando xgamma -gamma 0.6
<mikunos> ma accentua il contrasto
<mikunos> che fare?
<roan_> ciao, come si fa a cambiare il permesso di una cartella?
<Odo> Giorno
<checco> ciao a tutti mi aiutate a fare una partizione di 5 giga ,, ecco una foto di gparted e la memoria disponibile, grazie mille. http://imagebin.org/164922
<enzotib> checco: devi partire con il livecd
<enzotib> mikunos: hai gnome?
<checco> cioe live cd?
<checco> nel senso e faccio la partizione dal cd di installazione?
<enzotib> checco: per forza, lo spazio puoi prenderlo solo dalla partizione usata come /
<enzotib> checco: e non puoi farlo mentre è utilizzata
<checco> aa evvero mi ricordo questa cosa
<checco> quindi e facile dalle spiegazioni dal live cd?
<Dig> salve a tutti. Vorrei configurare NDISwrapper. Ho qualche difficoltà
<checco> perke non so come fare
<enzotib> checco: parti con il livecd, poi ti colleghi qui e o io o qualcun altro ti aiuta
<checco> lo provo se non ci riesco ritorno qui e ti chiedo una mano,,,,grazie mille ciaooo
<enzotib> checco: ripeto: puoi collegarti anche dal livecd
<checco> a bene perfetto allora
<bobbybong> buondì :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<checco> ciao , enzotib sono entrato dal livecd, ma ho paura di sbagliare con le partixzioni
<enzotib> checco: ciao
<enzotib> checco: fammi rivedere la schermata di gparted
<checco> sono dall altro pc non ho il link precedente,,,
<enzotib> checco: avvia gparted e rifai la schermata
<enzotib> checco: anzi scusa, non sei dal livecd sul pc incriminato?
<checco> nono sono in un altro pc ,, il pc incriminato  ha il live cd con la schermata delle partizioni.....
<enzotib> checco: e allora devi collegarti qui in chat proprio da quel pc
<checco> e come faccio non ho quelle opzioni.....per andare in internet,,,
<checco> mi posso collegare tramite pennina ,,rimane in rete ,,ma non ho trovato nessun menu di accesso a internet
<enzotib> checco: come ti colleghi a internet, con wifi?
<Dig> salve a tutti. Vorrei configurare NDISwrapper. Ho qualche difficoltà
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<checco> se vuoi ti spiego le partizioni che ho ...... no mi collego con una pennina della tim,,,,tramite wvdial di solito perke wireless manager me la legge a singhiozzo...ù
<Dig> jester-, visto jester. ma qui non ho trovato la mia atheros http://web.archive.org/web/20080125083634/http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_a/
<Dig> jester-, posso andare avanti comunque?
<jester-> Dig: le atheros non hanno bisogna del wapper, vanno di natura
<jester-> discommetto che iwconfig la vede
<Dig> jester-, ma spesso mi si sgancia e l'unica soluzione è riavviare.  Con le versioni prima di natty avevo risolto con backport
<jester-> Dig: rimetti i backport che mo hanno cambiato nome, sono i cw mwtti il meta pacco
<checco> non trovo il link dei post archiviati su questa chat...
<jester-> !logs | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<checco> cosi ti cerco limmagine
<Dig> jester-, che tradotto per una schiappa....
<OverMe> <checco> ciao a tutti mi aiutate a fare una partizione di 5 giga ,, ecco una foto di gparted e la memoria disponibile, grazie mille. http://imagebin.org/164922
<jester-> Dig: linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<checco> ok ok,,,,
<jester-> Dig: se hai il kernelo pae linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic-pae
<checco> grazie overMe
<Dig> jester-, perfetto, stavo per chiedertelo. ma sto pae per cosa sta???
<jester-> dig supporto per ram 4 gb sulla 32 bit
<checco> praticamente devo tirare fuori una artizione di almeno 6 giga,,,,,come faccio,??? sono sul live cd,,,
<Dig> jester-, tra te e google la differenza e che tu sei più preciso
<jester-> lol
<checco> dal live cd mi da due partizioni,,,una sda1 da 153301mb spazio utilizzato 139835,,, e l altra sda5 swap da 6537 mb pazio utilizzato 0 mb,,,come faccio ?
<jester-> checco: se non hai spazio libero devi ridurre la sda1
<checco> devo tirarne fuori una da sda1? giusto?
<jester-> checco: non è che puoi allargare la casa così a capocchia, al max riduci il bagno per allargare il salotto
<checco> swap non la tocco neanche???
<checco> ihhiihiiii bella quella del bagno
<jester-> checco: la swa è un bagnetto gia piccolo
<checco> lol
<jester-> che spazio vuoi ricavare
<checco> 6 giga
<checco> anke 5 giga
<jester-> checco: apri gparted e vedi in giga quanto spazi o libero hai su sda1
<checco> poi magari una volta fatta la partizione ,,mi libero un po di spazio ma questa e una altra cosa,,,
<emanuele74> mi serve aiuto ciao a tutti
<jester-> !chiedi | emanuele74
<ubot-it> emanuele74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<checco> su sda1 la dimensione e 153501 utilizzato 139835
<emanuele74> mi e' comparso un errore in alto a destra con il simbolo di diveto che dice errore nell'aprire la cache qualcuno sa che cos'e'?
<jester-> checco: che live stai usando che gparted li da in gb
<jester-> emanuele74: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update
<checco> ma nella foto e ben visibile,,,  http://imagebin.org/164922
<raks36> Buongiorno a tutti
<checco> 12,72 giga liberi
<emanuele74> jester non e' capisco molto lol
<jester-> checco: eh visto che sono in gb?  quanta ram hai
<raks36> Se sono nel desktop di ubuntu e apro un terminale, e chiamo il comando users mi viene visualizzato come risultato che sono loggati al sistema 2 utenti (tutti e due col mio nome). E' corretto che uno di questi sia il dektop e uno è il login automatico al terminale?
<jester-> emanuele74: apri il temrinale
<emanuele74> e dove sta?
<emanuele74> e' poco che uso ubuntu
<OverMe> raks36, si
<raks36> OverMe: grazie
<emanuele74> ok aperto terminale
<checco> ne avevo 2 giga ,, e avevo impostato la memoria ram a tre giga se non erro perke ricordo ke si poteva aumentare anke partizionandola,,,senza cambiare nulla
<emanuele74> jester-:ok aperto poi?
<jester-> emanuele74:  sudo apt-get update e day enter
<raks36> qualcuno di voi conosce uno script per cambiare il desktop automaticamente, prendendolo (non in random ma in sequenza) da una cartella indicata allo script?
<raks36> lo sfondo intendo
<jester-> checco: ti bastano 5 giga /
<jester-> ?
<checco> si si,,,,
<emanuele74> mi chiede la pass ma me la da errata
<jester-> checco: riduci la swap a un giga
<jester-> checco: che basta e vanza
<esulu> giorno
<emanuele74> E: Operazione uptade non valida
<jester-> checco: poi con lo spazio che si libera fai una partizione ext4
<checco> propio 5 giga vanno benissimo,,non devo farne un uso spropositato...ok vado su modifica  ,, fatto e ho messo 1000 mb,,
<emanuele74> operazione nn valida :(
<jester-> checco: 1024
<jester-> per essere precisi
<checco> ho gia messo 1000 succede qualcosa???
<checco> e gia partita
<jester-> emanuele74: groups e incolla qui la risposta
<jester-> checco: va bene lo stesso
<checco> come finisce la rifaccio
<checco> okok
<checco> e una cosa importante ,,questa memoria liberata dove me la mette???
<emanuele74> dov'e' goups???
<checco> si crea in automatico una partixìzione???
<emanuele74> groups E: Operazione uptade non valida
<jester-> emanuele74: scrivilo nel terminale e dai enter
<jester-> emanuele74: semplicemente groups enter
<emanuele74> dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<checco> ok , e impostata come spazio libero,, oora per creare una partizione da qui ,,come la immposto??
<emanuele74> questo e' quello che mi dice
<checco> primaria o logica,,??
<jester-> emanuele74: ancora sudo apt-get update
<jester-> checco: logica
<jester-> visto che sta dentro alla estesa
<checco> che tipo di partizione faccio,,perke ci dovrei installare un altro so...purtroppo,,,,
<emanuele74> ok sta facendo lettura pacchetti ma e' fermo a 20%
<emanuele74> E: Errore di lettura - read (5: Errore di I/O) E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<checco> va bene pure ext4?
<emanuele74> mi ha detto cosi
<jester-> checco: va bene ext4
<jester-> emanuele74: prova un po a riavviare va
<emanuele74> ok ma l'ho gia fatto
<emanuele74> mo riprovo
<checco> ok apposto allora,,,dovrebbe essere apposto,,alla fine era una cavolata,,,,,pero avevo paura di cancellare la partizione ubuntu...quindi ti ringrazio molto,,,
<emanuele74> ancora c'e'
<jester-> emanuele74: clicca sul segnale
<jester-> cosa si aore
<jester-> apre
<emanuele74> si e' verificato un errore eseguire gestorie paccetti dal menu' accessibile con il tasto destro del mouse oppure apt get in un terminale per consultare gli errori il messaggio di errore e': Errore nell'aprire cache E: read error-read ( 5 input/output error)
<emanuele74> e: the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<emanuele74> mi dice cosi
<emanuele74> di solito questo significa che i pacchetti installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte
<emanuele74> che faccio?
<jester-> emanuele74: clicca destro sul segno e chiudilo
<jester-> emanuele74: poi sudo apt-get -f install
<emanuele74> cioe' apro il terminale?
<jester-> emanuele74: certo che si
<emanuele74> fa la lettura dei pacchetti ma si blocca al 20%
<raks36> Secondo voi ubuntu 11.10 avrà ancora natty di default??
<emanuele74> E: Errore di lettura - read (5: Errore di I/O) E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<jester-> emanuele74: lascialo fare
<emanuele74> fatto e si e' impallato
<emanuele74> :/
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo killall update-manager
<emanuele74> update-manager: nessun processo trovato
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<OverMe> raks36, natty?
<raks36> oops sorry volevo dire unity
<raks36> Skusino
<OverMe> mm non saprei
<emanuele74> nulla mi riporta al ema dekstop:
<raks36> io sono passato a mint..
<raks36> fodamentalmente è semrpe una ubuntu..
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> raks36: quindi anche una debian
<raks36> ma alla lontana una debian....
<emanuele74> si rimpalla al 20% e mi oscura mozilla
<emanuele74> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jester-> emanuele74:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti nel pastebin
<raks36> diciamo che se ubuntu fosse più debian di quanto è ... molti problemi non ci sarebbero..
<jester-> !paste | emanuele74
<ubot-it> emanuele74: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<emanuele74> cioe' clikko il link e copio quello che mi hai dato?
<jester-> raks36: ubuntu prende i pacchetti da debian sid e li lavora e problemi qui dentro se ne vedono pochi
<jester-> raks36: 90% sono richieste stupide per calzate di look
<jester-> emanuele74: leggi cosa indica il bot
<emanuele74> 1  	  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> emanuele74: e da una risposta
<emanuele74> no
<jester-> emanuele74: vai al link incolli metti un nick premi paste e incolli qui il link alla pagina
<emanuele74> fatto e mi ridice il link
<jester-> emanuele74: cat senza 1 peima
<raks36> jester-: non ho capito..90%
<jester-> raks36: = 90 richieste di assistenza su 100
<emanuele74> Download as text  1 2 3  	  	  cat /etc/apt/sources.list  Download as text
<emanuele74> questo e' quello che mi dice
<jester-> emanuele74: hai incollato la ripsota la comando?
<jester-> emanuele74: hai messo un nick e pigiato paste?
<emanuele74> si
<emanuele74> Paste from emanuele at Tue, 26 Jul 2011 03:19:07 +0100
<jester-> emanuele74: copia l'url e incolla qui per poter vedere la pagina
<emanuele74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652294/
<jester-> emanuele74: prendi in giro o trolli
<emanuele74> che vuol di?
<jester-> cat /etc/apt/sources.list  enter, e incolli  la riposta al comando
<OverMe> emanuele74, cat /etc/apt/sources.list lo devi dare nel terminale e il risultato va messo nel pastebin
<emanuele74> aaaa ok
<emanuele74> mi da una lista enorme
<jester-> incollala
<emanuele74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652300/ guarda ora
<emanuele74> si vede?
<mikunos> enzotib: si ho gnome
<mikunos> scusa il ritardo
<jester-> emanuele74: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d e sempre nel paste
<emanuele74> del terminale giusto?
<jester-> emanuele74: sempre nel terminale, è un comando dove lo vorresti dare?
<emanuele74> lucid-partner.list
<emanuele74> la risposta
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<emanuele74> non fa nulla
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get update
<emanuele74> si riblocca mi sa' che mo formatto e via
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisk
<emanuele74> non lo fa'
<jester-> emanuele74: dai il comando nel terminale e riavvia il pc
<jester-> o come casso lo fa lo scandisk
<emanuele74> niente da fare
<emanuele74> ci rista
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<emanuele74> mi ritorna al comando
<emanuele74> nn fa nulla
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo aptitude update
<emanuele74> idem
<jester-> idem cosa
<emanuele74> idem che non fa' nulla
<emanuele74> sudo aptitude update E: Errore di lettura - read (5: Errore di I/O) E: Impossibile analizzare o aprire l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato.
<jester-> emanuele74: proviamo una cura estrema
<jester-> emanuele74: di i comando che i passo nel terminale
<jester-> emanuele74: fai copia incolla nel terminale
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jester-> emanuele74:  fatto?
<emanuele74> niente si riblocca al 20 per cento
<jester-> emanuele74: devi dare i comandi che ti passo nel terminale
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jester-> emanuele74: fai il copia incolla da qui al terminale
<emanuele74> m: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/dpkg/status": Nessun file o directory
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<emanuele74> niente mi riporta al comando e nn fa' nulla
<jester-> emanuele74: ha fatto se non risponde
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<emanuele74> ha fatto ma c'e' sempre l'icona
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<emanuele74> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": Il file esiste
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<emanuele74> ok fatto
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo aptitude update
<jester-> emanuele74: lo fa?
<emanuele74> il cursore e' fermo
<emanuele74> ma nn fa nulla
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get update
<emanuele74> sta facendo aspe'
<emanuele74> si blocca come al solito
<emanuele74> niente nn legge i pacchetti
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get -f install
<emanuele74> si blocca al 20 per cento
<jester-> emanuele74: control+c
<jester-> emanuele74: mi pare che hai zompato un comando rifacciamo
<emanuele74> ok
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<emanuele74> va accapo e nn fa' nulla
<jester-> emanuele74: se va a capo senza errori ha fatto
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<emanuele74> stessa cosa
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<emanuele74> ok
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<emanuele74> ok
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<emanuele74> ok fatto
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get update
<emanuele74> li ha fattiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<emanuele74> Recuperati 14,0MB in 1min 25s (163kB/s)                                         Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get -f install
<emanuele74> ma ha finito
<emanuele74> nn c'e' piu il simbolo
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> emanuele74: sudo apt-get upgrade
<emanuele74> lo faccio uguale anche se nn c'e' piu il simbolo?
<jester-> emanuele74: si
<emanuele74> È necessario scaricare 238kB di archivi.
<emanuele74> gli do' ok?
<jester-> si
<emanuele74> ok fatto
<jester-> emanuele74: a posto
<emanuele74> grande te meriti un pranzo fuori
<emanuele74> ahahah
<emanuele74> grazie
<jester-> :D
<emanuele74> spero di non tornare qua
<emanuele74> ihihih
<emanuele74> ciaoooooo
<jester-> emanuele74: ringrazia OverMe a cui è venuta in mente la pappardella
<emanuele74> grazie OverMe che ha lavorato dietro le quinte
<emanuele74> ;)
<OverMe> :)
<emanuele74> a presto ragazzi magari passo a salutarvi ciaoooooo
<Guest80217> ce l'ho fatta
<jester-> wow
<Guest80217> jester
<Guest80217> ho un problema
<jester-> dica
<Guest80217> nn riesco + ad accedere
<Guest80217> ai pacchetti da me istallati
<jester-> Guest80217: a cosa
<Guest80217> e sono sicuro ke la password è giusta
<Guest80217> u_u
<jester-> Guest80217: spiega: ai pacchetti da me istallati
<Guest80217> sistema>>amministrazione>>gestione pacchetti
<Guest80217> metto password nn mi apre nulla
<Guest80217> y__y
<jester-> Guest80217: apri un terminale
<jester-> Guest80217: sudo apt-get update
<Guest80217> ah ok
<Guest80217> sbagliavo la passw
<jester-> ma va
<Guest80217> >.<
<Guest80217> asd
<jester-> lol
<Guest80217> =)
<Guest80217> sei un geniaccio jester
<Guest80217> ^_^
<jester-> rilol
<Guest80217> xD
<Guest80217> ok ora ho istallato google chrome
<Guest80217> U_U
<checco> ciao ragazzi una cosa come faccio ad unire due partizioni? in questo caso sda3 ed sd4,,,   http://imagebin.org/164933
<filo1234> checco: dovresti eliminare la extended e la swap prima... e poi fare un resize della sda3
<filo1234> checco: altrienti nisba
<checco> ihihiiiii ok e succede qualcosa se elimino la swap e la extended,,,,NO SI CANCELLARA NUDDA??
<filo1234> checco: be la sda4 pure sparisce perchè è dentro l'extended...se non hai dati fallo, al limite dopo devi rifarti una swap
<OverMe> sda4 è fuori
<checco> mmmmm aspetta che sto decofrand ce qualcosa che non mi torna,,,
<checco> si sd4 e fuori,,,,
<checco> mi serve lo spazio della sd3 e sd4.... quindi prima (cosa scusate se non ho capito) cancello cosa???
<jester-> bella tabella scassata visto che sda4 di solito è la estesa
<filo1234> ssi scusa volevo dire, che devi comunque cancellarla se vuoi aumentare sda3
<jester-> checco: sega tutto meno sad1 e rifai un partizionamento da cristiani
<checco> ihiiii
<filo1234> checco: elimina sda2 sda4 sda5
<filo1234> poi fai il reesize di sda3
<filo1234> re*
<checco> e il reesize come si fa???
<filo1234> con gparted
<filo1234> evidenzi la partizione e poi fai resize o ridimensiona
<filo1234> in italiano
<checco> e in italiano il mio...giusto ridimensiona
<checco> lo devo per forza fare da live cd
<jester-> checco: hai una tabella partizioni albanese
<checco> minkia una roba che non finisce piu,,,va be cosi ho imparato anche a fare le partizioni
<filo1234> checco: mava sono 5GB puresci
<filo1234> ci mette poco
<OverMe> non importa la live
<checco> si si devessere mezzo albanese
<checco> e mezzo zingaro
<checco> ihihiii tocca ca mulleri mia mari preparau sa mesa po pappai,,,,troppu togu filo1234 si bieusu a tottusu
<filo1234> checco: cia bonu pro ri fezzara
<checco> ahhaahah
<OverMe> si, l'ho sentito dire anch'io
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pepsi> ragazzi
<Guest52889> ho un problema
<Guest52889> ho istallato google chrome
<Guest52889> ora sto su mozilla
<Guest52889> in quanto nn riesco ad istallare java
<Guest52889> e flash
<Guest52889> mi interessa il flash
<Guest52889> poichè i video nn si sentono e si vedono veloci...
<Guest52889> per il java sto qui
<Guest52889> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#rpm
<filo1234> !java | Guest52889
<ubot-it> Guest52889: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<filo1234> !flashplayer | Guest52889
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplayer'
<filo1234> !flash | Guest52889
<ubot-it> Guest52889: flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<Guest52889> no ho un 32 bit
<Guest52889> io
<filo1234> Guest52889: ? ebè? leggi
<Guest52889> ma scusami filo
<Guest52889> in java
<Guest52889> quel pacchetto gia' ce l'ho
<Guest52889> anke perkè mozilla me lo supporta
<Guest52889> @_@
<ubottu-it> Guest52889: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<Guest52889> u.u
<filo1234> Guest52889: ok quindi il plugin java ce l'hai?
<Guest52889> si si..
<filo1234> 13:27 < Guest52889> in quanto nn riesco ad istallare java
<filo1234> 13:27 < Guest52889> e flash
<filo1234> 13:27 < Guest52889> mi interessa il flash
<filo1234> allora spiegati
<Guest52889> sia jre e plugin
<Guest52889> è che cn google chrome
<Guest52889> nn posso entrare qui
<Guest52889> e nn posso vedere i video
<filo1234> ?
<Guest52889> capito?
<filo1234> guarda che il plugin è lo stesso non conta il browser
<filo1234> no
<Guest52889> allora perkè mi dice che è obsoleto cn chrome?
<Guest52889> e cn mozilla no?
<Guest52889> O.o
<filo1234> Guest52889: dpkj -l | grep java
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep java
<filo1234> dimmi cosa da
<Guest52889> http://pastebin.com/jBe2XBHy
<Guest52889> vado a mangiare
<Guest52889> tempo 5 min e torno
<filo1234> ma tu hai messo qualche estensione su chrome?
<Guest52889> si
<Guest52889> ne ho messa una per facebook
<Guest52889> dici è quello?
<filo1234> si
<Guest52889> disabilita la barra della chat
<Guest52889> e la fa tornare vekkia
<filo1234> levalo
<Guest52889> ma è comodo
<filo1234> e vedi un po'
<Guest52889> mmm
<filo1234> perchè java ce l'hai gia
<Guest52889> stessa cosa vale per il flash?
<filo1234> per il flash sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest52889> eh dico già ce l'ho
<Guest52889> cmq è strana sta cosa
<Guest52889> W_W
<Guest52889> è un plugin agiuntivo
<Guest52889> cmq
<Guest52889> px
<Guest52889> i
<filo1234> Guest52889: senti ma hai installato chrome dai repo?
<FloodBotIt2> Guest52889: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest52889> no
<filo1234> ecco
<Guest52889> da qui
<Guest52889> aspè
<filo1234> Guest52889: disinstallalo e installa chromium-browser dai repo
<Guest52889> sono andato sul sito d chrome cmq
<Guest52889> lo faccio dai synaptic dici?
<filo1234> Guest52889: si
<filo1234> Guest52889: installa solo roba da repo
<Guest52889> ho google chrome stable
<Guest52889> dai pakketti
<Guest52889> è quello
<Guest52889> p
<filo1234> Guest52889: deciditi hai detto che l'hai installato dal sito
<Guest52889> è ma è lo stesso
<filo1234> no
<Guest52889> pacchetto
<Guest52889> dei repo
<Guest52889> allora chromium metto
<Guest52889> nn mi fa cambiare nick flood
<Guest52889> u.u
<Guest37576> filo
<Guest37576> nn è cambiata na sega
<Guest37576> -.-
<Guest37576> capito filo
<Guest37576> nn mettendo estensioni e mettendo quelli dei repo
<Guest37576> stesso discorso
<Guest37576> quindi F A I L
<Guest27148> Ciao ragazzi..... un info...... sul mio pc fisso ho Windows Vista e Ubuntu 10.10.... nel caso in cui volessi installare SOLO Win 7 (e quindi eliminare gli altri) doop devo compiere procedure quali il ripristino dell' MBR???
<enzotib> Guest27148: sì
<Guest27148> e dovrei ripristinare l' MBR anche se togliessi SOLO Ubuntu?? :)=
<Guest37576> enzotib
<Guest37576> visto ke te m sembri un po' + svejo
<Guest37576> mi aiuteresti?
<enzotib> Guest37576: dato che per il dual boot hai grub, non puoi avviare senza ubuntu, a meno che non metti a posto l'MBR
<enzotib> Guest27148: il messaggio mio precedente era per te
<enzotib> troppi Guest
<enzotib> Guest37576: non so neanche che problema hai
<Guest37576> allora te la faccio breve ho istallato cjhrome dai repo...ho già i plugin di java e flash, ora sto su mozilla poichè cn chrome mi dice che ho plugin obsoleti e i video di u tube nn me li fa ascoltare..
<Guest37576> cosa devo fare?
<Guest27148> grazie Enzotib.... era solo per avere le idee piu chiare nel caso volessi rimuovere ubuntu.........Mi sapresti anche dare informazioni su come ripristinare l' MBR?
<enzotib> Guest27148: o usi il disco di windows, fai ripristino e poi fixmbr, oppure usi un programmillo ms-sys, mi pare, che si lancia su ubuntu per ripristinare l'MBR
<enzotib> Guest37576: non uso chromium
<Guest37576> uff
<enzotib> !mbr | Guest27148
<ubot-it> Guest27148: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Guest37576> ma scusami
<Guest37576> se ho i plugin istallati perkè chromium nn li supporta?
<Guest37576> :0
<Guest27148> aspettate che esco e cambio nick ;)
<Guest37576> a me nn fa cambiare nick
<Guest37576> >:>
<nhe_> rieccomi,,,,
<Guest37576> come hai fatto?
<Guest37576> O_o
<nhe_> ??
<Guest37576> sei uscito per cambiare nick?
<nhe_> si
<Guest37576> e perkè?
<Guest37576> quando do /nick nuovonome
<Guest37576> nn me lo cambia
<Guest37576> a me
<nhe_> perchè qualuno gentilmente me lo ha chiesto...
<Guest37576> -@_@
<nhe_> ritornando al discorso di prima...... io inserisco il dvd di win 7 e sovrascrivo la partizione di windows.....poi?? per usare il software al link che mi hai mandato ( http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows )devo utilizzare Ubuntu....come faccio?
<nhe_> *sovrascrivo la partizione di ubuntu scusate
<Guest37576> aa
<porko> ora mi ha funzionato
<porko> O_O
<porko> bah
<nhe_> nessuno ragazzi?
<foo_> ciao a tutti,
<foo_> sto cercando di condividere dei file tra windows e linux tramite samba ma sto avendo dei problemi. Ho installato wireshark e ho visto che quando accedo da nautilus alla rete (workgroup) ottengo in risposta un "Error: STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" qualcuno sa aiutarmi !?
<enzotib> nhe_: o usi il cd di windows, o usi il programma per ubuntu
<enzotib> nhe_: nel primo caso sovrascrivi solo l'mbr, non la partizione di windows
<enzotib> vabbè
<dani66> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<dani66> Cosa devo fare per poter aggiornare il mio ubuntu?
<dani66> quando lancio il gestore aggiornamenti mi compare questa scritta : 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<Holden> dani66, metti chiudi synaptic e tutti i gestori degli aggiornamenti e apri un terminale
<dani66> Holden, come chiudo synaptic e tutti gli aggiornamenti?
<Holden> dani66, con la x in alto a destra nelle finestre
<Holden> OverMe, grazie :D
<dani66> ok
<dani66> Holden, terminale aperto
<Holden> dani66, metti su pastebin l'output di questo comando:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Holden> !paste | dani66
<ubot-it> dani66: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alberto> ciao
<dani66> Holden, devo incollare tutto quello che è apparso sul terminale dopo il comando?
<Holden> dani66, si
<dani66> Holden, ok , fatto
<Holden> dani66, incolla qui il link
<dani66> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652424/
<OverMe> dani66, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<OverMe> poi ridai i comandi di prima e rimetti nel pastebin
<dani66> OverMe non mi prende questo comando : sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<OverMe> che vuol dire "non mi prende" ?
<dani66> che inserisco il comando, premo enter e non succede niente
<OverMe> non deve succedere niente infatti
<OverMe> adesso ridai questi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OverMe> e rimetti nel pastebin il risultato
<dani66> ok
<Holden> dani66, (di solito se un comando non risponde nulla vuol dire che è andato a buon fine)
<dani66> Holden, OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/652429/
<dani66> adesso mi chiede di continuare S/n
<OverMe> dani66, ok ora funzia, digli di si per fare gli aggiornamenti
<Holden> dani66, perfetto, digli si
<dani66> ok
<Holden> dani66, se vuoi il nuovo kernel dopo fai anche: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dani66> Grazie mille, adesso sembra che funzioni tutto
<fede93g_> Ciao a tutti...
<fede93g_> Mi potreste spiegare come si fa ad installare Second Life su Kubuntu 11.04? Ho scaricato il tar.bz2 dal sito ufficiale, l'ho estratto, ho avviato il file install.sh, Ma nel menù delle applicazioni la voce second life è senza icona (ma non conta molto), il problema è che quando clicco per avviarla non accade nulla... mi date una mano?
<Holden> fede93g_, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<fede93g_> 32
<Holden> fede93g_, apri un terminale
<fede93g_> ok, fatto
<Holden> fede93g_, cd Sec e poi premi TAB, dovrebbe entrare nella dir dove hai estratto il pacchetto
<^zenhobb-it> salve
<^zenhobb-it> grazie
<fede93g_> si trova in opt/secondlife-install
<Holden> fede93g_, hmm, no. devi estrarlo nella home se possibile
<Holden> fede93g_, il pacchetto si chiama SecondLife-i686-2.7.5.235722.tar.bz2 ?
<fede93g_> Si
<Holden> fede93g_, aprilo con un doppio click ed estrailo nella tua home, però occhio a dirgli di ricreare le cartelle quando estrae
<fede93g_> e come faccio?
<Holden> fede93g_, ti faccio una schermata... un attimo
<^zenhobb-it> sapete dirmi come si fà a disinstallare o semplicemente disabilitare kubuntu? vorrei rimettere dinuovo ubuntu come default all'avvio invece che kubuntu. grazie
<fede93g_> torvato, spunta su Mantieni inalterati i percorsi duarante l'estrazione, giusto?
<Holden> ^zenhobb-it, prova a togliere libqtcore*
<Holden> ^zenhobb-it, dovrebbe togliere tutto kde
<OverMe> ^zenhobb-it, avvii ubuntu, apri un terminale: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<OverMe> ^zenhobb-it, momento, ma hai sia ubuntu che kubuntu o hai installato gnome e kde sullo stesso?
<Holden> fede93g_, http://imagebin.org/164950
<Holden> fede93g_, guarda in basso a destra dove dice 'ricreare le cartelle'
<fede93g_> Ma su Kubuntu ho ark, comunque l'ho estratto in Home
<nicotano> salve
<Holden> fede93g_, ah ok. comunque, ti trovi la cartella SecondLife-i686-2.7.5.235722/ in home?
<fede93g_> si
<Holden> fede93g_, allora cd SecondLife-i686-2.7.5.235722/
<Holden> fede93g_, ora: ./secondlife
<fede93g_> Ottengo questo: "Running from /home/federico/SecondLife-i686-2.7.5.235722
<fede93g_>  - Installing menu entries in /home/federico/.local/share/applications
<fede93g_> bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fede93g_> *** Bad shutdown. ***
<fede93g_> *******************************************************
<FloodBotIt2> fede93g_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Holden> fede93g_, usa pastebin
<Holden> !paste | fede93g_
<ubot-it> fede93g_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede93g_> ooops... scusate, lo uso subito
<^zenhobb-it> si credo di avere sia ubuntu, sia kubuntu, dato che all'avvio mi appare la scritta blu di kubuntu
<^zenhobb-it> si OverMe
<fede93g_> http://pastebin.com/fmTWiJ6L
<Holden> fede93g_, hai libsdl1.2debian installato?
<OverMe> ^zenhobb-it, allora fai come ho detto prima
<fede93g_> però ora la voce Second Life nel menù ha l'icona...
<fede93g_> installato libsdl1.2debian
<Holden> fede93g_, riprova dal terminale
<fede93g_> Ora funziona... Adesso provo a loggarmi.
<Holden> fede93g_, non so se kde usa pulse, nel caso ti serve libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<fede93g_> Come faccio a verificarlo?
<Holden> fede93g_, pgrep pulseaudio
<Holden> fede93g_, oppure dimmi cosa ti da: dpkg -l | grep pulse
<fede93g_> pgrep pulseaudio mi da 1616
<Holden> fede93g_, ok allora installa libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<fede93g_> SL si è bloccato durante il log-in...
<fede93g_> e non riesco ad uscire...
<Holden> fede93g_, che scheda video/drivers hai?
<fede93g_> ATI radeon x1550 ma i driver non li ho trovati per Ubuntu, sul sito di Ati
<Holden> fede93g_, hmm... non so se con quella scheda può andare. funziona solo con i drivers proprietari ati o nvidia e con una scheda relativamente recente (3-4 anni al max)
<fede93g_> mh, beh il computer ce l'ho da circa 3 anni...
<^zenhobb-it> ok grazie
<fede93g_> i driver li avevo trovati, ma non funzionavano con l'ultimo kernel... su ubuntu, forse su kubuntu cambia qualcosa...
<Holden> fede93g_, è un portatile?
<fede93g_> no, desktop
<Holden> fede93g_, ok puoi provare, al massimo puoi procurarti una scheda nvidia se non va
<fede93g_> in effetti sarebbe anche ora di cambiare qualcosa... comunque adesso sto scaricando i driver, sono un file *.run Come faccio ad avviarlo?
<Holden> fede93g_, hmm, non saprei, prova a leggere le istruzioni che ti forniscono loro
<fede93g> sto provando ad installare i drvier ma ottengo questo: http://pastebin.com/mUzAziaz Cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> fede93g, ma n e' che hai preso la versione per 64 bit ?
<fede93g> no, ho scaricato la 32
<gigirock> ma il file si chiama x86_64......
<fede93g> si chiamano tt e due così... ho provato
<gigirock> cmq pare che no digerisca la versione del kernel....cmq sembra incompatibile.
<gigirock> ma tu 6 su 1104 ?
<fede93g> si
<gigirock> 32 o 64 bit ?
<fede93g> 32
<fede93g> kubuntu
<gigirock> ahhhhh kde !
<fede93g> si
<gigirock> 'na tragedia
<fede93g> perchè?
<fede93g> vabe, lo stesso errore lo ottenevo con Ubuntu 11.04 qualche giorno fa
<gigirock> scherzo....non ho esperienza in merito ho sempre usato nvidia e gnome.....
<gigirock> infatti pare la scheda n sia supportata.
<fede93g> e quindi non esistono nemmeno driver "liberi", sviluppati dalla comunita di ubuntu... giusto?
<filo1234> fede93g: nei repo restricted ci sono gli fglrx
<filo1234> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<fede93g> ottengo questo: http://pastebin.com/4JFKttac
<fede93g> in più si driver aggiuntivi mi dice nessin driver proprietario
<fede93g> Comunque a breve cambierò scheda video. Grazie comunque dell'aiuto...
<SaaMmY> ma perchè non esiste un canale per xubuntu in italiano?
<filo1234> SaaMmY: c'è il forum eventualmente
<filo1234> SaaMmY: e qualcuno comunque lo usa pure qui...
<SaaMmY> vabbè poco importa... il forum non mi rispondono subito
<SaaMmY> eh bene
<SaaMmY> qualche probabilità c'è
<SaaMmY> cmq ok non ho problemi ora
<filo1234> meglio così
<SaaMmY> mi collegherò al canale fisso quindi mi presento
<SaaMmY> sono sammy
<SaaMmY> se non era chiaro
<SaaMmY> uso xubuntu
<SaaMmY> se non era chiaro
<SaaMmY> lol
<FloodBotIt2> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> non ti preoccupare FloodBotIt2
<filo1234> SaaMmY: bene comuqnue per chiaccherare c'è la chat
<SaaMmY> non desidero chiaccherare
<filo1234> SaaMmY: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mico> ciao
<mico> ho appena comprato una chiavetta usb della Lexar ma ubuntu non la rileva, perche
<jester-> mico: perchè non ti sei preoccupato di prenedrne una linucs ubuntu compatibile
<filo1234> mico: scusa quella che abbiamo sistemato ieri non va più bene?
<filo1234> o devi provarne una ogni giorno?
<giuta_> ciao a tutti
<giuta_> qualcuno esperto a due minuti da dedicarmi?
<filo1234> giuta_: chiedi, chi sa risponde...se vuole
<mico> è mac compatibile
<filo1234> mico: si ma qui siamo su Ubuntu
<mico> e il rivneditore mi ha detto che va con tutti i sistemi
<filo1234> mico: allora digli al rivenditore di installartela
<mico> sei simpa Filo
<mico> ma mi son fidato senza leggere
<filo1234> mico: comunque ieri ne abbiamo installato una e funzionava o no?
<giuta_> Ho un pc con doppia scheda video e ho installato bubmblebee
<mico> alla grande
<mico> ma quella era la wifi
<filo1234> mico: e allora di che usb parli :O
<mico> una chiavetta usb rimovibile per immagazzinare dati
<filo1234> mico: non c'è nessun tipi di chiavetta compatibile o meno
<mico> e allora perche non me la rileva?
<filo1234> è formattata?
<giuta_> ho creato un lanciatore con il comando per lanciare il programma con la scheda video  con il comando           optirun64 nome_programma
<mico> non sò
<giuta_> solo che non parte
<mico> normalmente le altre che ho messo non mi hanno dato problemi
<giuta_> ma se ho lanciato gia un programmagia da terminale i lanciatore funziona
<mico> le inserivo e le leggeva a razzo
<mico> filo-come faccio a formattarla se in ''risorse'' non me la rileva?
<giuta_> se aggiungo gksudo optrun64 nome_programma parte ma apro il programma come root
<giuta_> mentre se do il comando da terminale optrun64 nome_programma mi chiede la password ma nn entro come root  ed è importante , per sempio aprendo firefox se  entro come root se salvero uina cosa mi mettera il lucchetto....
<jester-> giuta_: optrun64 sarebbe?
<jester-> giuta_: optrun64 sarebbe?
<bollito> ciao
<bollito> c'e' qualcuno?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bollito> ok..
<bollito> io ho ubuntu 10.04 e l'ho installato oggi, ho avuto altre esperienza tempo fa con ubuntu ma ne ho avute poche... comunque oggi provo a  far partire gli effetti grafici e mi dice:Impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop
<bollito> so che come faccio?
<jester-> bollito: pecchè hai installato una distro di un anno e rotti fa?
<bollito> una distro?
<jester-> bollito: = ditribuzione
<bollito> non sapevo se la nuova 11.04 fosse compatibile
<jester-> bollito e perchè non lo dovrebbe essere, che scheda video ahi
<jester-> hai
<bollito> non lo so xD
<enzotib> bollito: lspci | grep VGA
<bollito> non so che scheda video ho
<enzotib> bollito: apri un terminale e digita quello che ti ho detto
<bollito> ok
<bollito> VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<jester-> bollito: con quella scheda scordateli gli effetti
<bollito> e se voglio cambiarla cosa devo cambiare?
<jester-> bollito: nvidia
<bollito> comunque con questa scheda una volta me li dava gli effetti
<jester-> mai andati gli effetti con il driver sis
<giuta_> ciao jester
<bollito> ho un'ultima domanda dopo vi lascio in pace
<jester-> cià
<bollito> vorrei portare il mio ubuntu da 10.04 alla 11.04 possibilmente senza formattare
<giuta_> ho un pc con un i7qm che ha integrata una scheda video intel al suo interno piu una nvidia da 2g come scheda principale
<enzotib> bollito: ma se l'hai appena installato
<jester-> bollito: dovresti fare 2 passaggi e visto che hai appena installato fai molto prima e meglio a reinstallare da cd
<giuta_>  su winzozz nvidia ha sviluppato una tecnologia optimus che gestisce le due schede da sola decide con quale scheda aprire programma
<bollito> lo so ma da questa versione che ho che è del 2010 vorrei passare a quella del 2011
<jester-> giuta_: sei sicuro che siano deu video e non una video e un'uscita video?
<giuta_> su linux nn ce , allora ce un progetto chiamato bumblebeee che sostituisce o cerca di farlo la tecnologia optimus di nvidia
<giuta_> si si fidati sono due schede video distinte
<giuta_>  cmq
<giuta_> bubmblebee che è il programma che gestisce le due schede ideo funziona 7
<giuta_>  ma devi essere te a olanciare il programma da terminale
<giuta_> ....
<giuta_>  c6?
<enzotib> d7
<bollito> e9
<enzotib> scacco
<giuta_> il comando che usa è optirun64 nome_programma
<bollito> xD
<giuta_> e da terminale funziona
<giuta_> ora io vovevo creare un lanciatore che ho gia fatto con questo cmando
<giuta_> comando
<bollito> come mi porto dalla 10.04 alla 11.04
<giuta_> il modo da nn dover aprire il terminale e digitare tutte lew volte...
<giuta_>  solo che nn funziona
<bollito> giuta sembra che non ci sia piu nessuno
<giuta_> se  nn ho gia aperto prima un qualsiasi pogramma da terminale con optirun64..
<jester-> giuta_:  vorresti far partire al boot?
<giuta_> jester grazie che mi stai seguendo
<bollito> -.-" grazie jester
<giuta_> volevo far partire un programma esempio synapse allavvio con questo comando in modo che dopo tutti gli altri lanciatori funzionassero senza problrmio..
<jester-> giuta_:   che comando dovresti far partire al boot
<bollito> giuta: sistema-->preferenze-->applicazione d'avvio
<giuta_> ma gogglando in giro le ho prrovate tutte ma nada una volta che aggiungo optirun64  davantio al programma il programma nn parte piu all'avvio
<jester-> giuta_: nel terminale che comando dai
<frafra> sera,a chi posso chiedere un aiutino x cambiare la lingua a ubuntu 11? a furia di sminchiettare ci sono riuscito solo sulla sbarra in alto,ma il menu a tendina (in alto a sinistra) sono sempre in inglese. Grazie in anticipo
<giuta_> ho creato un o scrip.sh con il comando optirun64 nome_programma
<giuta_> da questo : optiru64 nome programma
<giuta_> da terminale
<enzotib> giuta_: al boot o al login?
<jester-> giuta_: se hai fatto uno script dai è permessi +x e poi lo metti in /etc/init.d  quindi attivi il servizio al boot con bum
<giuta_> lo script lo inserito nelle applicazioni d avvio
<giuta_> ma non parte
<frafra> sera,a chi posso chiedere un aiutino x cambiare la lingua a ubuntu 11? a furia di sminchiettare ci sono riuscito solo sulla sbarra in alto,ma il menu a tendina (in alto a sinistra) sono sempre in inglese. Grazie in anticipo
<giuta_> jester vedo che mi hai inteso ho provato anche una guida che diceva cosi ho fatto tutto ma nn parte...
<jester-> <enzotib> giuta_: al boot o al login?
<enzotib> frafra: vediamo, apri un terminale e dammi l'output di locale
<enzotib> !pastebin | frafra
<ubot-it> frafra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuta_> applicazioni di avvio lo messo e nn partiva
<giuta_>  poi ho seguito una guida
<frafra> è? scusami enzotib ma sono un po ignorante in materia,che mi hai chiesto?
<jester-> <enzotib> giuta_: al boot o al login?  cioè lo vuoi attivo al boot o al login di gnome
<giuta_> con i permessi e tutto e lo messo /etc/init.d
<enzotib> frafra: apri un terminale, scrivi "locale", premi invio, quello che esce lo posti su pastebin
<Zermanno> Ciao, sapete dirmi se esiste una dimensione massima per un path usando ext4?
<enzotib> Zermanno: uhm, non credo
<giuta_> no al login perche devonoavviarsi xorg etc.. per far funzionare il programma della scheda video
<enzotib> Zermanno: filename, 256 massimo, ma il path non credo abbia limiti
<Zermanno> enzotib, ok grazie!
<frafra> enzotib: come si apre un terminale?
<enzotib> giuta_: allora non devi mettere niente in /etc/init.f
<enzotib> init.d*
<enzotib> frafra: Ctrl-Alt-T
<enzotib> giuta_: da terminale funziona?
<giuta_> si
<giuta_> mi chede la password e funziona
<enzotib> giuta_: la chiede da terminale la password?
<frafra> enzotib: ok,aperto terminale ,schitto local,mo è uscito un botto di roba, quello che viene dove lo devo spostare?
<enzotib> !pastebin | frafra
<ubot-it> frafra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> frafra: però era "locale" con la "e" finale, spero che tu l'abbia scritto correttamente
<giuta_> praticamnete questo comando abilita la scheda video nvidia e fa partire il programma richiesto,  la abilita solo la prima volta poi ovviamente se lancio un alro programma con il solito comando nn me la chiede piu perche la scheda video e gia attiva
<enzotib> giuta_: se non rispondi alle mie domando, credo che ti ignorerò
<enzotib> domande*
<jester-> giuta_: dove lo hai messoi il programma chelanci
<giuta_> lo messo in
<jester-> giuta_: segui enzotib
<frafra> enzotib: si scritto correttamente,senza le "".
<giuta_> home/.config/autostart
<enzotib> giuta_: li ci vanno i file desktop, non gli script
<enzotib> <enzotib> giuta_: la chiede da terminale la password?
<giuta_> si
<enzotib> ma è il programma che la chiede? o usi sudo?
<giuta_>  solo per il primo prigramma che lancio
<giuta_> il programma
<enzotib> la chiede con una finestra? o proprio da terminale?
<giuta_> il cmando è optirun64 nome_programma da lanciare
<giuta_> da terminale
<enzotib> giuta_: ls -l ~/.config/autostart
<enzotib> !pastebin | giuta_
<ubot-it> giuta_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> giuta_: optirun64  è lo script o il programma
<giuta_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Grafica%20Ibrida/Bumblebee
<giuta_> forse nn mi so spiegare bene...
<enzotib> giuta_: stai divagando
<enzotib> ti ho chiesto una cosa
<jester-> giuta_: devi rispondere alle domande senza divagare
<giuta_> ok
<frafra> sera,a chi posso chiedere un aiutino x cambiare la lingua a ubuntu 11? a furia di sminchiettare ci sono riuscito solo sulla sbarra in alto,ma il menu a tendina (in alto a sinistra) sono sempre in inglese. Grazie in anticipo
<giuta_> allora ho dato il comando che mi hai passato il risultato è :
<enzotib> giuta_: non qui
<enzotib> giuta_: su pastebin
<enzotib> a meno che non siano al massimo tre righe
<giuta_> scusami e la prima volta che vengo in chat e nn so come fare
<jester-> frafra: amministrazione/supporto lingue, disinstalla l'italiano poi riavvia e rimettilo
<frafra> jester: grazie mo riprovo
<enzotib> frafra: ma non ti avevo chiesto una cosa?
<giuta_> come uso pastebin
<giuta_> ?
<enzotib> !pastebin | giuta_ se leggi le istruzioni forse ci riesci
<ubot-it> giuta_ se leggi le istruzioni forse ci riesci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frafra> jester: si ma sono rimasto bloccato
<jester-> frafra: colpo della strega?
<jester-> !paste | giuta_
<ubot-it> giuta_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuta_> fatto
<enzotib> e ora come per magia indoviniamo l'indirizzo
<frafra> jester: hehe,no è che non so che cosa è "pastebin"
<jester-> giuta_: hai il brutto vizio di non leggere
<enzotib> giuta_: devi mettere qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> !pastebin | frafra leggi pure te
<ubot-it> frafra leggi pure te: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> frafra: amministrazione/supporto lingue, disinstalla l'italiano poi riavvia e rimettilo
<giuta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652516/
<enzotib> giuta_: allora non hai messo niente in autostart!
<giuta_> abbiate pazienza è la prima volta che vengo in chat
<giuta_> ce synapse.sh
<enzotib> giuta_: quello è?
<giuta_> il comando di quello script è optirun64 synapse
<alex666> buonasera
<giuta_> sera alex
<enzotib> giuta_: ma è un .sh, non puoi metterlo lì
<alex666> una domanda: ho scaricato la iso, masterizzata su cd, riavvio il pc con il cd infilato, parte lo sfondo di ubuntu e poi si ferma li
<giuta_> ok
<giuta_> dove devo metterlo?
<alex666> dopo qualche minuto mi appare la modalità testuale con tutte frasi che mi danno vari errori, sbaglio qualcosa?
<filo1234> alex666: prova con F6 ad impostare nomodeset
<alex666> grazie filo1234
<filo1234> alex666: nella prima schermata del cd "prova o installa ubuntu" premi f6
<alex666> io ho un Pentium 4 con 512 mb di ram
<enzotib> giuta_: gnome-session-properties
<enzotib> giuta_: lancialo
<alex666> e volevo rinstallare ubuntu xchè andava nettamente meglio di winxp (che dopo aver istallato office2007 si impalla sempre di +)
<giuta_> fatto
<alex666> si filo1234  ora spengo e ci riprovo, grazie per il suggerimento
<enzotib> giuta_: aggiungi una nuova applicazione d'avvio
<enzotib> giuta_: l'importante è il campo "Comando" dove ci metti optirun64 synapse, o quello che è
<giuta_> si ti seguo
<alex666> buonaserata
<enzotib> giuta_: mettici pure un nome a tuo piacere, poi chiudi  e rifai ls -l ~/.config/autostart
<giuta_> avevo gia provato mahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/652524/
<giuta_> scusa
<giuta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652524/
<enzotib> giuta_: gedit ~/.config/autorun/optirun64.dekstop
<giuta_> ok
<enzotib> giuta_: c'è mica una riga Terminal=qualcosa?
<giuta_> è vuoto
<enzotib> come è vuoto?
<enzotib> hai scritto male il nome
<Anubi> sera? ho installato natty su un hp, pare che tutto vada bene, ma quando spengo il pc e lo stacco dalla presa il led comincia a lampeggiare come se fosse in standby ed infatti dopo X tempo il portatile si scarica! soluzioni?
<giuta_> ho copiato dalla chat
<enzotib> giuta_: scusa, ho scritto dekstop anziché desktop (S e K scambiate)
<giuta_> la notizia e amara e vuoto anche questo
<enzotib> giuta_: scrivi gedit ~/.config/autostart/o<TAB>, cioè aiutati con il TAB per completare, così non puoi sbagliare
<giuta_> optirun64.desktop   si chiama su gedit
<giuta_> gedit ~/.config/autostart/o<TAB>      m i dice cosi  il terminale bash: errore di sintassi vicino il simbolo non atteso "newline"
<enzotib> giuta_: non devi scrivere <TAB>, devi premere il tasto TAB
<SaaMmY> lol
<enzotib> SaaMmY: siamo alla frutta
<giuta_> bello .. cmq si e aperto e ora cèe scritto
<enzotib> giuta_: c'è una riga Terminal=qualcosa?
<giuta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652534/
<enzotib> giuta_: aggiungi una riga con Terminal=true
<enzotib> giuta_: salva e chiudi
<giuta_> fatto
<frafra> sera ,chi mi puo aiutare ad cambiare lingua a ubuntu 11,x ora sono riuscito a far cambiare lingua solo a internet e poi mi sono perso la sbarra in basso,grazie in anticipo
<enzotib> giuta_: termina la sessione e riloggati, vedi se va
<enzotib> frafra: se lo chiedi di nuovo ti tolgo la parola
<enzotib> frafra: ti stavo aiutando e non mi hai seguito
<giuta_> ok ti faccio sapere grazie per ora
<frafra> scusa....
<frafra> mi aiuti
<enzotib> frafra: ripeto, da terminale scrivi: locale
<enzotib> frafra: e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> frafra: se non riesci a usare pastebin non possiamo avere nessuna interazione
<frafra> scritto locale,ma non capisco come faccio a ..... che è pastebin?
<enzotib> ok
<frafra> come  si usa?
<filo1234> frafra: leggi
<filo1234> !pastebin | frafra  leggi leggi!
<ubot-it> frafra  leggi leggi!: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> filo1234: gliel'ho detto almeno quattro volte, e anche jester-
<filo1234> ora può solo leggere
<jester-> almeno si allena
<filo1234> così non si distrae
<TRE> ciao a tutti...... mi potete dare una mano per la disinstallazione di ubuntu 10.10??
<filo1234> TRE: spiega
<TRE> so che bisogna ripristinare l' MBR ma cio lo devo fare dopo la rimozione di ubuntu o prima?
<filo1234> dopo
<TRE> ok...
<filo1234> TRE: ma spiega cosa vuoi fare
<TRE> cos'è la procedura da seguire per la rimozione?
<jester-> !mabr | TRE
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mabr'
<TRE> ho un pc in dual boot con ubuntu e vista
<jester-> !mbr | TRE
<ubot-it> TRE: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<TRE> vorrei rimuvere ubuntu..... come faccio?
<giuta> enzo nada non e partito
<TRE> per quanto riguarda il ripristino dell' MBR sono capace
<TRE> mi manca il passaggio precedente
<enzotib> giuta: ma optirun64 dove sta?
<giuta> questo e quello che do da terminale e parte :
<jester-> TRE: poi formatti la partizione ubuntu
<filo1234> TRE: elimini pe partizioni
<giuta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652554/
<TRE> allora scusatemi: 1) ???  2) ripristino dell' MBR  3) rimozione delle partizioni
<TRE> mi manca il passaggio 1 :)
<giuta> e questo e quello che abbimao creato noi prima
<jester-> TRE: da ubuntu ripristini mbr  2) da winzoz formatti
<filo1234> TRE: no è che tu vuoi fare 3 passaggi perchè ti chiami TRE ma i passaggi sono 3
<enzotib> giuta: fammi vedere il contenuto del file ~/.config/autostart/optirun64.desktop
<jester-> TRE: se vuoi pui anche segare la partizione da una live
<TRE> ahahah no non è quello il motivo del nick!! ;)
<giuta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652557/
<TRE> ma io per la rimozione dell' MBR avevo intenzione di usare tramite Winzozz un software chiamato
<TRE> EasyBCD
<jester-> TRE: allora usalo e poi fromatta la partizione linux
<jester-> è semplice la cosa
<filo1234> TRE: usa quello che vuoi
<filo1234> non c'è molto da fare
<jester-> TRE: se vuoi la bionda usa la mora che il risultato è lo stesso
<TRE> ok ma da ubuntu non evo fare assolutamente niente?  p.s Scusate l' insistenza ma non vorrei fare stupidaggini
<TRE> jester-: bella metafora ;)
<TRE> niente? :P
<jester-> TRE: riprostinata mbr, formattata la partizione sei a posto, non rimane traccia di linucs
<TRE> ok piu chiari di cosi nn si puo ;)
<TRE> vi ringrazio.......
<TRE> ^_^
<giuta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652557/
<enzotib> giuta: l'ho visto, ma non so dirti perché non parte
<enzotib> giuta: magari cancella il synapse.sh, che hai lì sotto
<giuta> grazie lo stessso  lo avevo gia cancellato prima del riavvio
<giuta> secondo me il problema sta proprio in optirun64 senza quello nn ce nessun problema va tutto
<giuta> peccato sarebbe stato bello fare dei lanciatori senza aprire il terminale tutte le volte
<gigitux> buonasera
<gigitux> volevo sapere perchè quando attivo i driver proprietari gli effetti grafici di ubuntu 11.04 si disattivano
<jester-> gigitux: sudo glxinfo | grep rendering
<gigitux> direct rendering: Yes
<enzotib> frafra: hai imparato pastebin?
<jester-> gigitux: non badare alla gui che è un bug. dice non attivi ma non è vero, ti vanno gli effetti?
<gigitux> ora uso gli open source
<gigitux> ma a volte si blocca il pc...
<gigitux> se uso qualcosa che sfrutti
<gigitux> la scheda grafica
<gigitux> ad esempio un gioco...
<jester-> gigitux: se usi gli open mi pare normale che lo veda non attivi gli esterni
<jester-> gigitux: nvidia o ati?
<gigitux> nvidia
<gigitux> se invece installo i proprieatir
<jester-> gigitux: che nvidia
<gigitux> geforce cuba
<gigitux> se installo i proprietari gli effetti grafici non funzionano
<jester-> cuba non conosco
<gigitux> scusa
<gigitux> cuda
<frafra> enzotib: scusami mi ero distratto, non capisco che cosa è"pastebin"?
<frafra> enzotib: e poi mo è sparita la sbarra in basso.....
<jester-> gigitux: forse è una scheda troppo nuova e non ancora supportata dai current
<gigitux> cosi avevo pensato pure io...
<gigitux> volevo avere una certezza....
<jester-> !gnomereset | frafra
<ubot-it> frafra: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> gigitux: dovrebbe essere supportata in onirica
<frafra> ubut-it: non capisco,sono nuovo,ieri ho installato ubuntu11
<jester-> frafra: leggi cosa ti scrive il bot o trolli
<frafra> sigh,sigh, continuo a non capire
<frafra> scusate ragazzi ma io non capisco i termini tecnici,sono un gran sminchiettone ma non a questi livelli
<jester-> frafra: ma capiamo noi, visto che ti vediamo girare da un po e hai pure un nick registrato da 6 anni
<frafra> ma dai
<frafra> da 6 anni?
<enzotib> frafra: UNA SOLA COSA: LEGGI
<jester-> nformation on Frafra (account Frafra):
<jester-> -NickServ- Registered : Nov 26 13:14:20 2004 (6 years, 34 weeks, 5 days, 04:22:31 ago)
<frafra> non sono io....io ci sto combattendo da 3 mesi al massimo
<jester-> frafra: se non fossi tu il server ti avrebbe cambiato nick
<frafra> forse ho fatto qualche casino in giro ,da principiante,ma aggeggio sui pc da poco
<frafra> ragazzi,ci siete?
<jester-> frafra: apri cartella home
<jester-> frafra: il file manager
<frafra> dovè è la cartella home?
<jester-> frafra: guarda nei menu
<jester-> o se nessuno te lo tira fuori ti pisci sotto
<frafra> jester:dovè il menu,grazie
<jester-> enzotib: riprostalo please
<frafra> non ci riesco
<frafra> aiuto
<filo1234> !wiki | frafra leggi cosa stai usando
<ubot-it> frafra leggi cosa stai usando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<frafra> ok
<filo1234> frafra: hai letto?
<filo1234> frafra: se non leggi non impari nulla devi avere pazienza e leggere
<filo1234> frafra: tasto destro del mouse sul pannello superiore e fai nuovo pannello
<jester-> filo1234: fa meglio a resettare
<jester-> a fargli aggiungere gli applet sa di stoica impresa
<aliemmo>  /join #frenz
<filo1234> aliemmo: ?
<aliemmo> sbagliato a scriver :)  c'e' uno spazio
<frafra_> non ci riesco
<filo1234> frafra: per cortesia la pazienza ha un limite
<filo1234> frafra: leggi come funziona il sistema
<filo1234> frafra: altrimenti non possiamo aiutarti se non sai nememno dove sei
<filo1234> quindi scegli
<filo1234> !wiki | frafra
<ubot-it> frafra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<frafra_> sto facendo un mare di casini...... scusatemi,ma ho inavertitamente ridotto ad icona e mi è sparita la schermata,non avendo la sbarra in basso ho dovuto aprire un'altra finestra
<prix> qual'e' il comando per creare un file di configurazione di base ??
<filo1234> se qui non riusciamo ad aiutarti vai sul forum e scrivi li
<filo1234> prix: configurazione base di cosa?
<jester-> prix: ???
<filo1234> !gnomereset | frafra
<ubot-it> frafra: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<prix> filo1234, "Dopo l'installazione di xf86-input-synaptics, viene creato un file di configurazione di base in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf. "
<filo1234> prix: e quindi?
<filo1234> non ho capito lo fa in automatico dopo che lo installi?
<prix> no.devo creare un file in quella destinazione e poi metterci cose dentro
<filo1234> boh non ho idea
<jester-> prix: sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<jester-> prix: ci scrivi salvi e il file è creato
<filo1234> quindi un file di base vuoto volevi?
<Scan_> sera
<Scan_> come aggiorno la lista di Grub?
<jester-> Scan_: sudo update grub
<Scan_> grazie
<filo1234> sudo update-grub
<jester-> Scan_: sudo update-grub
<filo1234> :D
<jester-> filo1234: in fedora aggornava solo
<jester-> l'os suo e se sbatteva del rtesto
<Scan_> c'e' anche la possibilità di modificare la posizione del s.o. nell'elenco      ?
<filo1234> Scan_: la riga GRUB_DEFAULT
<Scan_> anzi no
<filo1234> Scan_: ricordati che parte da 0
<Scan_> ok
<jester-> che 0 per lui è 1
<Scan_> ok ok
<Scan_> grazie ragazzi riavvio e vedo un po cosa ho combinato
<Scan_> ciao
<zul__> chi mi aiuta a configurare il bind?
<zul__> chi mi aiuta a configurare apache e bind?
<zul__> ragazzi come si installa un git server sul mio server?
<enzotib> zul__: git non credo che sia proprio client/server, è distribuito
<jester-> zul__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<enzotib> comunque con git-all installi tutti
<zul_> ragazzi chi mi sa dire come si installa un git server sul mio pc?
<enzotib> [21:00:02] <jester-> zul__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<zul__> eccoti di nuovo enzo scusa prima ero caduto
<zul_> innanzitutto grazie per il git ora seguo la guida
<zul_> ti va di ri-aiutarmi sul discorso apache?
<zul_> avevi ricevuto la mia configurazione di apache?
<enzotib> zul_: vieni sull'altro canale
<PP20> hi
<troia> #gaymarche
 * HoldenC ↑ O.O
<filo1234> HoldenC: di la verità hai joinato
<HoldenC> filo1234, uh?
<francescotodaro> buonasera a tutti :)
<HoldenC> mi stupivo per quel tipo/ quella tipa ?D
<filo1234> ihihhihii
<ildaniel> salve
<HoldenC> ah se ho joinato il canale marchigiano? no no :D
<filo1234> HoldenC: lol
<filo1234> si
<ildaniel> scusate la room chat in italiano?
<HoldenC> non mi interessano certi canali (per fortuna!) xD
<jester-> ildaniel: ???
<HoldenC> ildaniel, ti sembra russo questo?
<filo1234> ildaniel: mica è la prima volta che entri
<filo1234> !chat | ildaniel
<ubot-it> ildaniel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ildaniel> cavolo tutto rosso !!!! no no solo volevo magari chiacchierare qui non è ilsupporto? poi ubuttu mi cazzia
<jester-> !chat | ildaniel
<ubot-it> ildaniel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Chiara> ciao a tutti!! :)  problemino: due giorni fa avevo bisogno di poter leggere un dvd e senza successo ho provato a scaricare pacchetti di cui neanche ricordo il nome, ovviamente consigliati dalle pagine ufficiali di ubuntu.. (abbiate pazienza, sono una capra) il fatto è che, dvd a parte prorpio da quando ho tentato quest'operazione ho difficoltà a navigare, non se vado su flckr ad esempio si blocca tutto e mi capita anche visualizz
<Chiara> modo collegate, e se c'è eventualmente una soluzione per far un po' di pulizia!
<Chiara> Grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi legge!! :)
<filo1234> Chiara: io non ho ben capito, anche perchè manca metà della storia
<ildaniel> magri non ti posso essere troppo d'aiuto...ma dire quali pacchetti hai installato credo aiuterebbe
<filo1234> Chiara: ma forse hai installato qualche plugin o pacchetto di troppo
<filo1234> Chiara: usi firefox?
<Chiara> no chrome...
<Chiara> la storia è tutta purtroppo... sono un disastro eh! :) da ignorante che sono, che voi sappiate esiste un modo per cancellare gli ultimi pacchetti installati?
<filo1234> Chiara: per prima cosa se il problema è chromium prova a rinominare la cartella chromium in ~/.cache/
<filo1234> giusto per vedere se è tutto li
<filo1234> il problema
<filo1234> Chiara: poi per i pacchetti installati vedi se ti viene in mente qualcosa guardando /var/log/dpkg.log
<Digiu> buonsera
<Digiu> chi di voi mi può consigliare un buon soft per cryptare file e cartelle
<Digiu> ?
<Digiu> su win usavo truecrypt
<filo1234> !truecrypt
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt; vedi anche !cryptkeeper
<Digiu> filo1234 sei sempre il migliore
<filo1234> inou
<filo1234> lol
<esulu> we
<Digiu> filo
<Digiu> ho scaricato truecrypt ma non è un deb
<Digiu> come diavolo si installa?
<filo1234> Digiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt
<filo1234> quel link del bot è sfasato
<Digiu> ho gia letto filo
<Digiu> ma il link della dicitura "installare il pacchetto appena scaricato" porta all'installazione dei .deb
<Digiu> mentre truecrypt non è un deb
<filo1234> spe non mi ricordo l'ho usato solo una volta mi sembra che dovessi fare un lanciatore
<Digiu> con sh nomefile.sh?
<filo1234> si
<Digiu> oppure eseguo il file con doppio click
<filo1234> Digiu: no
<Digiu> e così me lo installa?
<filo1234> chmod +x truecryptquellocheè
<Digiu> ok
<filo1234> e poi sudo ./truecryptblaba
<Digiu> è già eseguibile
<filo1234> e lancia l'installazione
<Digiu> e poi in caso dovessi disintallare?
<filo1234> eh questo non lo ricordo ora
<filo1234> non l'ho installato
<Digiu> :)
<Digiu> ok
<Digiu> tks
<filo1234> Digiu: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,395219.0.html
<Digiu> ottimo fili1234
<Digiu> ottimo filo1234
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-27
<Odo> Giorno
<bobbybong> buon dì :)
<Dig2> jester-, hola. Ieri ho scaricato la backport ricordi???
<jester-> Dig2: hai installato ?
<Dig2> jester-, si si. Automaticamente prende il posto dei vecchi driver?
<jester-> Dig2: risultato?
<jester-> Dig2: aggiorna il driver
<Dig2> jester-, ancora perde il segnale. In alcune discussioni ho letto che è una pecca che l'atheros ha con le chiavi wep
<Dig2> aggiorno con l'update & upgrade?
<jester-> Dig2: usa wpa che è anche più sicura, la wep è craccabile in 5 minuti
<jester-> Dig2: devi installare u pacchetto da synaptic
<nox_> ciao
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<jester-> aiò massimo18
<Dig2> jester-, che pacchetto? ieri ho installato i due backport-pae. e i vari aggiornamenti proposti nelle ultime 24 ore.
<massimo18> we ciao jester-
<jester-> Dig2: allora sei a posto, ma setta il rutter in wpa2
<Dig2> jester-,  la mia sicurezza è wpa2 psk
<jester-> Dig2: sopra parlavi di wep
<Dig2> jester-,  si si. ho detto una azzata. Nei blog leggevo di problemi con le chiavi  in generale
<jester-> Dig2: di solito le atheros funzano bene e non è detto che sia il driver
<jester-> Dig2: distanza dal rutter, disturbi dei vicini sullo stesso canale, qualità del segnale etc etc
<Dig2> jester-, il problema ce l'ho da Natty. Con la versione precedente appena ho installato backport è andato una favola.
<jester-> Dig2: allora ti conviene rimettere la maverick
<jester-> Dig2: la distro giusta è quella che va bene per ip proprio hw
<Dig2> jester-, l'ultima volta che ha perso il segnale era a circa un metro, senza pareti e unico segnale.
<Dig2> jester-, il bello e che magari funge tutto per settimane....poi all'improvviso...devo riavviare un paio di volte
<jester-> Dig2: passa  un motorino o macchina schermati a cazzo e ti fotte
<Dig2> jester-, con maverick dovevo ricompilare il kernel per scheda video a quasi una volta al mese
<jester-> Dig2: e che maverick aveva un  kernel che si consumava a fine mese, che scheda hai
<Dig2> jester-, una gforce G102M. quando ho preso il laptop non c'erano ancora driver linux
<jester-> Dig2: il driver nividia centra col kenel come il cavolo a merenda
<Dig2> jester-,  ehm... allora riscrivevo solo xorg.conf. Dovevo far girare un driver che avevo scaricato nella home e si installava. Pensavo riscrivesse qualcosa nel kernel
<Dig2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig2> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/653018/
<Dig2> naturalmente poi rifacevo solo gli ultimi tre passaggi
<riccardo58> ciao a tutti
<riccardo58> a chi posso chiedere qualcosa sui log di sistema ?
<OverMe> chiedi, chi sa risponde
<enzotib> !chiedi | riccardo58
<ubot-it> riccardo58: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi c'e' un pacchetto in ubuntu da usare per recupero dati di un hd che funziona male
<esulu> ?
<tizbac> dd impostato per ignorare errori
<tizbac> e fai un'immagin
<tizbac> poi dopo a seconda della gravità o la monti , o ti diverti con l'editor esadecimale
<esulu> grazie
<riccardo58> nei log di sistema vedo vari messaggi ripetuti, non sembrano errori ma i log diventano enormi
<riccardo58> dove si può trovare una guida per sapere chi scrive i messaggi nei vari log e cosa vogliono dire ?
<bobbybong> riccardo58, http://www.mimante.net/doc/syslog/syslog.html
<Panaclerio_> Ho installato wine, ma non riesco a far funzionare le porte usb
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> Panaclerio: che cosa c'entra wine con le porte USB?
<elvisee> Panaclerio: non uso wine, ma ti è indispensabile? pensare a virtualbox è improponibile?
<Panaclerio_> elvisee, ho già virtualbox e naturalmente funzionanto le usb
<Panaclerio_> solo che volevo comprare un netbook metterci ubuntu e fargli fare da stazione meteo
<Panaclerio_> e virtualizzando il sistema non ce la fà, mentre con wine il problema sono le usb
<SaaMmY> hai mai pensato playonlinux? Panaclerio_
<elvisee> Panaclerio: Ok, immaginavo qualcosa di simile, ma non ti so essere di aiuto. good luck.
<jester-> Panaclerio_: e il netbook farebbe solo quello?
<e-DIO-t> ....ma in che senso "fargli fare da stazione meteo"?!
<Panaclerio_> jester-, si..cercavo qualcosa fanless ma non ho trovato niente di che
<Panaclerio_> SaaMmY, playonlinux praticamente ti installa wine da solo, no?
<jester-> Panaclerio_: winzoz ce l'ha installato quando lo prendi, perchè vuoi fare il masochista con linux e wine
<SaaMmY> già che programma ti serve configurare? poi credo in configura wine si possa configurare la USB... devi conoscere gli ID e robe di questo genere
<Panaclerio_> e-DIO-t, non da stazione meteo, la stazione è per conto suo, lui prende i dati usb e li butta sul server
<e-DIO-t> ah ok, quindi hai un software windows che deve raccattare i dati dalla usb attaccata al netbook e mandarli a un server linux
<e-DIO-t> mettere windows sul netbook sembra 'na cosa cosi' strana?!
<Panaclerio_> jester-, giusto per sapere, perchè magari compro un netbook con windows e poi mi bastava anche linux per fare la stessa cosa
<Panaclerio_> e-DIO-t, si il software è CUMULUS
<SaaMmY> ma allora metti in ubuntu i dati che passi per USB e poi li passi al server tramite ubuntu no?
<jester-> Panaclerio_: a trovare l'applicativo
<Panaclerio_> SaaMmY, cioè?
<SaaMmY> cioè usi ubuntu per fare quello che normalmente farebbe un altro OS... in dettaglio cosa devi fare non ho capito... tu passi informazioni USB da una fonte... e poi li devi uppare su un server?
<SaaMmY> ah cmq ora sto guardando
<SaaMmY> se tu vai in configurazione di wine
<SaaMmY> trovi la scheda Unità
<SaaMmY> devi fare aggiungi
<SaaMmY> e poi prendere la cartella della unità USB che hai attaccato e montato su linux
<SaaMmY> è semplice
<SaaMmY> Panaclerio_ senza ID e robe da virtualbox
<SaaMmY> è più facile di virtaulbox
<nicotano> salve
<SaaMmY> salve
<SaaMmY> nicotano ma te sei di napoli?
<nicotano> SaaMmY,  punta stivale :)
<SaaMmY> cioè?
<SaaMmY> calabria?
<nicotano> !chat | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SaaMmY> già scusa
<SaaMmY> non voglio chiaccherare
<fede93g_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu sul mio portatile... Ho una scheda wifi Broadcom, i driver sono coorettamente installati (in Driver Aggiuntivi dice: Questo driver è attivato e attualmente in uso). Però non so come fare a connettermi. Potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> fede93g_: sei dal pc in questione collegato col cavo?
<fede93g_> no, sono collegato col fisso
<fede93g_> *desktop
<jester-> fede93g_: e come li hai installati i drivers
<jester-> serve internet
<fede93g_> tramite cavo, dopo l'installazione del SO
<jester-> fede93g_: iwconfig la vede la scheda?
<jester-> fede93g_: installati i consigliati?
<fede93g_> mi dice lo no wireless extensionx eth0 no wireless extension
<SaaMmY> già l'ha installato dice
<SaaMmY> ifconfig per vedere la scheda via cavo
<jester-> fede93g_:  sa di scheda spenta dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<OverMe> -.-
<fede93g_> ifconfig la riconosce...
<jester-> fede93g_: ifconfig non vede una cippa di wifi
<fede93g_> infatti dico il cavo
<jester-> fede93g_:   sudo rfkill unblock all dato?
<fede93g_> no...
<jester-> dallo che aspetti
<fede93g_> fatto, e adesso?
<jester-> fede93g_: iwconfig
<fede93g_> lo no wireless extension eth0 no wireless extension
<jester-> fede93g_: lsmod | grep bcm
<fede93g_> dato, adesso?
<jester-> cosa risponde
<fede93g_> niente...
<jester-> fede93g_: lspci | grep -i network
<fede93g_> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11B/G wlan (REV 01)
<fede93g_> Ethernet controller: Intel corporation PRO/100 VE Network connection (rev 02)
<jester-> fede93g_: che driver hai installato da gestore prova un po a controllare
<fede93g_> e come devo fare?
<jester-> fede93g_: apri amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<fede93g_> Driver Broadcome STA senza fili
<fede93g_> *Broadcom
<jester-> fede93g_: è quello consigliato?
<jester-> fede93g_: c'è anche il bcm che sarebbe il firmware?
<fede93g_> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom BCM 4311 (poi ci sono altre versioni BCM4321 ecc...)
<jester-> fede93g_: lspci | grep sta
<fede93g_> non accade nulla
<fede93g_> eppure ricordo che con una versione precedente di Ubuntu non c'era da fare tutta questa trafila...
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo modprobe wl
<fede93g_> niente... non succede niente
<jester-> fede93g_: ti conviene staccare il cavo al fisso e attaccarlo la portatile o si fa casino
<jester-> fede93g_: iwconfig
<fede93g_> come prima
<fede93g_> lop no wireless extension eth0 no wireless extension
<jester-> fede93g_: lsmod | grep wl
<fede93g_> il problema è che sul portatile non ho nessun programma per collegarmi in chat
<jester-> !webchat | fede93g_
<ubot-it> fede93g_: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<fede93g_> esce: wl 2642531 0 lib80211 14570 1 wl
<jester-> fede93g_: lo strano è  che non ci sia la scheda
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fede93g_> adesso provo a collegarmi dal portatile...
<fede93g_> eccomi
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo rmmod wl
<fede93g_> sembra non accadere nulla
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo modprobe wl
<jester-> fede93g_: iwconfig
<fede93g_> come prima: http://pastebin.com/MDPXJztf
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<fede93g_> http://pastebin.com/P0kn238n
<OverMe> fede93g_, mi fai vedere un sudo rfkill list
<OverMe> giusto per curiosity
<jester-> OverMe: http://pastebin.com/P0kn238n
<fede93g_> http://pastebin.com/iAZ3FxgF
<jester-> OverMe: secondo me vuole il firmware
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo iwconfig non c'è?
<fede93g_> solito: http://pastebin.com/zZzDwg36
<OverMe> fede93g_, spara un: dmesg
<jester-> fede93g_: è accesa la scheda, certi hp hanno il tastino da spostare
<OverMe> se manca il firm li lo dice
<jester-> o è' spenta o manca il firm
<fede93g_> la luce è sempre arancione... se non mi sbaglio quando è acceso dovrebbe essere blu
<fede93g_> ma adesso resta arancione...
<OverMe> dmesg
<jester-> fede93g_: sposta il tastino
<fede93g_> fatto, non cambia
<jester-> fede93g_: dmesg e posta
<fede93g_> provato in tutte e due le direzioni... resta uguale
<jester-> fede93g_: dmesg  ce lo fai vedere?
<fede93g_> buon divertimento: http://pastebin.com/X2zibV1C
<fede93g_> comunque prima avevo letto sposta anzichè posta...
<jester-> fede93g_: ce l'hai ancor winzoz?
<fede93g_> il cd...
<jester-> non c'è traccia di wlan in dmesg
<jester-> fede93g_: intendevo winzoz installato
<fede93g_> no
<jester-> fede93g_: hai per caso fatto il setup default nel bios?
<fede93g_> mai toccato il bios del laptop
<jester-> fede93g_: apri un terminale
<fede93g_> fatto
<jester-> fede93g_: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<fede93g_> fatto, scaricato
<jester-> fede93g_: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<fede93g_> dato
<jester-> fede93g_:  cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<fede93g_> fatto
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<fede93g_> fatto
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<fede93g_> fatto: http://pastebin.com/6KAiSErE
<jester-> fede93g_: spegni e riaccendi la wifi col tasto
<fede93g_> la luce resta arancione
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo rmmod wl
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> fede93g_: iwconfig
<fede93g_> sudo rmmod wl mi da ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
 * nicotano saluta
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> ola nicotano
<fede93g_> si è accesa la luce blu
<jester-> fede93g_: iwconfig
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<fede93g_> http://pastebin.com/RPnBcbZk
<jester-> fede93g_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<fede93g_> http://pastebin.com/xYbkePji
<jester-> fede93g_: funza vai in driver aggiuntivi e disattiva lo sta
<jester-> fede93g_: poi prova a collegarla
<fede93g_> devo rimuoverlo?
<fede93g_> lo STA
<jester-> fede93g_: si li da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> fede93g_: poi provi a riavviare che vediamo
<fede93g_> fatto... nel menu in alto a destra, adesso ci sono tutti i punti di accesso WiFi
<fede93g_> allora adesso riavvio il computer?
<jester-> fede93g_: si funza la scheda, riavvia che vediamo se la monta
<fede93g_> riavviato... la luce di fianco all'interruttore è blu e nel menu vedo dei punti d'accesso wifi
<jester-> fede93g_: clicca sulla tua e collegala
<jester-> o quella della vicina se sai la pass
<fede93g_> esce: connessione stabilita
<jester-> fede93g_: ok
<fede93g_> sembra funzionare... provo a disconnettere il cavo?
<jester-> fede93g_: stacca pure il cavo
<fede93g_> fatto...
<jester-> fede93g_: a posto
<fede93g_> funziona, grazie!
<jester-> de nada
<jester-> fede93g_: ha cannato l'identificazione del driver il gestore
<fede93g_> ah... beh, grazie ancora... Adesso spengo perchè devo ricaricare la batteria... Alla prossima
<effeX> ciao a tutti, scusate com'e possibile che con ubuntu 11.04 tutto chiuso con un quadcore tutti e 4 i processori lavorano al 23%???
<Holden> effeX, in un terminale avvia top e vedi quale processo tiene impegnata la cpu
<effeX> npviewer mi segna 68% uso di cpu
<Holden> effeX, e cosè?
<effeX> plugin di flash
<effeX> si ma e troppo....
<Holden> effeX, avevi detto 'tutto chiuso'...
<effeX> sisi tutto chiuso 23%
<effeX> con chrome aperto il 1 cpu arriva a 55%
<effeX> e gli altri 18-23
<Holden> hmm, me se è tutto chiuso perchè hai flash aperto?
<effeX> bella domanda
<Holden> effeX, ps -ef f  su pastebin
<effeX> cmq la velocita del sistema e massima... nulla da dire ma è normale?
<Holden> !paste | effeX
<ubot-it> effeX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ma le cpu non dovrebbero essere usate?
<effeX> appunto usate da me non da lui xD
<jester-> da chi
<effeX> cmq ripeto... la velocità è massima... tutto e instantaneo xo mi chiedevo se è normale
<jester-> il sistema, se sano. ottimizza per la miglior prestazione
<effeX> io sono entrato da poco nel mondo ubuntu, e ne sono felicissimo però leggendo recensioni vedo che ha un consumo delle risorse elevatissimo rispetto a win ecc...
<effeX> per il resto mi sembra ottimo
<Holden> effeX, baggianate :D
<effeX> addirittura un articolo diceva che a lungo andare l'hd si danneggiava per un bug nel kernel
<effeX> baggianate? spero...
<effeX> scusate la mia "ignoranza" ma su ubuntu non servono antivirus,firewall,deframmentazzioni,scan disk ecc?
<Holden> effeX, niente antivirus, il firewall c'è già al limite devi configurarlo, niente deframmentazioni
<Holden> effeX, il controllo del disco lo fa lui periodicamente (tipicamente ogni 30 riavvii)
<effeX> si tanto ora ho messo 2 hd interni rispettivamente con ubuntu il primo e l'altro con seven... con dualboot attivo, tutto questo perche 1 giorno su 30 seven ha qualche problema
<pedro> buongiorno!!esiste ancora l'interfaccia grafica di gestione di cups oltre a quella del browser??
<pedro> mi e sparita!!!
<effeX> scusate ma anche a voi skype crasha ogni 5 minuti? e incredibilmente instabile su ubuntu
<roby_> io uso 10.04 e va benissimo
<effeX> sull'11.04 a quanto pare no...
<roby_> su altre non saprei che dirti
<roby_> vedi, magari qualcuno sa
<effeX> leggendo succede a molti e attribuiscono il problema a microsoft... ma nessuno da una soluzione
<jumpysnake> ragazzi ma è possibile importare programmi già installati su maverik su natty?
<jumpysnake> verso natty
<SaaMmY> creando forse una cd live personalizzato
<SaaMmY> o fai un semplice avanzamento di versione
<jumpysnake> perciò faccio prima a reinstallare
<SaaMmY> no
<jumpysnake> no zero avanzamenti
<SaaMmY> avanzamento di versione
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get update
<jumpysnake> assolutamente no...avanzamento = sempre casino
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SaaMmY> ok
<SaaMmY> come vuoi
<SaaMmY> in ogni caso quando installi metti in una partizione separata la home
<jumpysnake> che sinceramente non ho ancora capito come funziona..la home separata
<SaaMmY> come la home separata fai anche la cartella per i programmi
<SaaMmY> se tu vai in /
<SaaMmY> vedi che cartelle hai
<SaaMmY> hai home - poi tmp poi usr poi bin
<jumpysnake> si
<SaaMmY> tutte quelle cartelle volendo tu le puoi tenere separate ma ovviamente non puoi fare una partizione per ognuna di quelle cartelle
<SaaMmY> la prima cartella che si consiglia di tenere separata è la home dove ci sono i tuoi dati personali
<SaaMmY> poi se tu vuoi salvare i programmi salvati un'altra che non mi ricordo
<SaaMmY> asp
<SaaMmY> è bin
<SaaMmY> alcuni programmi li trovi in bin
<SaaMmY> altri in usr
<SaaMmY> /usr/bin
<ugone> SaaMmY, non puo portarsi cosi i programmi facendo il cambio di versione
<SaaMmY> e lo so
<SaaMmY> infatti non mi ricordo c'è un file dove stanno tutti i programmi scritti in una lista
<SaaMmY> se si salva quel file source
<SaaMmY> qualcosa
<SaaMmY> poi quando se lo copia nel nuovo gli aggiornamenti glie li scarica in automatico
<SaaMmY> ma non mi ricordo come si chiama
<jumpysnake> cacchio
<SaaMmY> boh forse se ti copi tutta la cartella etc
<SaaMmY> ma cmq non ti fidare di me combineresti casini
<OverMe> jumpysnake, spiega di preciso cosa vuoi fare
<jumpysnake> vorrei prendere i programmi che ho su maverik...anche su natty,ma senza dover ogni volta reinstallare ogni singolo programma.
<OverMe> non ha senso portare i programmi, ha senso portare le configurazioni
<jumpysnake> cioè portare i programmini di maverik su natty
<jumpysnake> quindi devo sempre e comunque aprire ogni volta il software center e reinstallare?
<ugone> jumpysnake, sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/utente/tuttiprogr.txt
<ugone> al posto di /home/utente/tuttiprogr.txt metterai ovviamente il path giusto
<OverMe> ugone, con quello reinstalli tutti i pacchetti, io non lo farei tra 2 versioni diverse
<SaaMmY> ah ecco
<SaaMmY> quello dicevo
<jumpysnake> e ok..non si fa
<ugone> se vuole avere tutti i paccehtti non credo ci siano però altre soluzuioni
<SaaMmY> ma cancella i pacchetti dopo dalla lista che non ti garbano
<jumpysnake> ma diventa na roba veramente noiosa questo che ad ogni versione aggiornata...si debba reinstallare il tutto
<OverMe> SaaMmY, si deve leggere a mano tutti i pacchetti, capire cosa sono e cancellarli
<SaaMmY> cmq non esiste modo più veloce o più lento di avanzamento di versione
<OverMe> fa prima a reinstallarli
<ugone> cmq con quel cmd ha solo la lista dei pacchetti installati nel momento che lo lancia
<jumpysnake> e mi sa anche a me...che faccio prima a reinstallarli
<SaaMmY> e fai come vuoi tu
<SaaMmY> sicuro non combini casini per mezza di altri
<jumpysnake> a questo punto è meglio tenersi lucid,al posto di avanzare..o sbaglio?però non rimango al passo coi tempi...e allo scadere dei 3 anni arrivederci e grazie..son costretto.giusto?
<OverMe> ma non avevi maverk un minuto fa?
<SaaMmY> lol
<jumpysnake> si
<jumpysnake> ho tutti è 3 da lucid a natty
<SaaMmY> ma dai che fa... lascialo la notte a regime che avanzi la versione... ora come ora la 11.04 è stabile
<SaaMmY> io sto usando xubuntu 11.04 su netbook e sto una pasqua
<SaaMmY> anzi mi correggo...
<SaaMmY> ho un capriccio... vorrei sostituire thunar come file manager con nautilus
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SaaMmY> ho trovato una guida meno male https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<SaaMmY> però usando questo script ho avuto un problema...
<SaaMmY> mi da errore
<SaaMmY> (nautilus:2809): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<SaaMmY>  (nautilus:2809): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_format_get_name: assertion `format != NULL' failed
<mrpc> ciao
<SaaMmY> ciao
<mrpc> non mi funziona la cam integratadel portatile, questa: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<SaaMmY> io ho altri problemi al momento
<SaaMmY> http://pastebin.com/hFefk7RU
<SaaMmY> cmq mrpc così si sgama che hai un acer Aspire 5634WLMi
<SaaMmY> la guida è qui http://paper0k.wordpress.com/2006/12/18/orbicam-finalmente-supportata/
<SaaMmY> ma nessuno aiuta me?
<ugone> SaaMmY, quella guida è del 2006
<mrpc> perché, è un problema? Si..si, di guide ne ho lette il problema è che non si riesce a compilare i drive gpsca
<SaaMmY> si ma ancora come primo link su google con le parole chiavi Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<SaaMmY> cmq non è colpa di google o mia è colpa degli sviluppatori del driver della sua cam
<SaaMmY> risale al 2006 e non l'hanno aggiornato il driver
<SaaMmY> mrpc evidentemente hai sbagliato su qualche step della guida
<mrpc> con la versione precedente di ubuntu funzionava è con questa che non va
<SaaMmY> quale
<SaaMmY> che versione hai?
<mrpc> al make nella compilazione del drive da errore
<mrpc> 11.04
<SaaMmY> ubuntu o kubuntu o xubuntu?
<mrpc> ubuntu....non ce molto da fare quando già al make non vai avanti
<mrpc> lo compilo ora così posto l'errore
<SaaMmY> sospetto che tu non abbia inserito bene linux-headers
<mrpc> con questo errore non riesco a procedere nella guida http://paste.ubuntu.com/653237/
<SaaMmY> fatal error: linux/config.h: File o directory non esistente questo è
<SaaMmY> devi scaricarti quel config.h
<SaaMmY> config.h è un modulo dell'intero programma gspca scritto interamente in linguanggio o  C o C++...
<SaaMmY> dice che non lo legge perchè secondo lui non esiste ma potrebbe anche esistere in una directory diversa
<SaaMmY> questo è quanto accade
<SaaMmY> so interpretare il tuo casino ma non ripararlo
<SaaMmY> occore un programmatore di C++
<mrpc> SaaMmY, si leggendo in rete sembra che questa sia una caratteristica dei driver non recentissimi, i quali vanno a cercare il file di autoconfigurazione nella directory: include/linux/autoconf.h
<SaaMmY> si  quindi devi cambiare una riga del programma che non cerchi più in quella directory ma in un'altra
<SaaMmY> io ho per esempio un altro problema dovuto alla versione 11.04 che non mi permette di godermi di una libertà: devo cambiare file manager, da thunar a nautilus, perchè io uso xubuntu. Quando vado in Applicazioni preferite, non trovo più la scheda File manager. E ora non so come devo fare per cambiare il file manager.
<SaaMmY> Sto provando con uno script a parte che esula da xubuntu ma il problema è in nautilus non completamente integrato
<traco> salve
<traco> ho un problema.quando entro da ubuntu il sistema non parte.mi fa una schermata nera con il trattino lampeggiante
<traco> ho provato con il recovery
<traco> ma non va
<filo1234> traco: quando ti appare il grub premi il tasto "e"  poi ti porti nella riga in cui hai "quiet splash" e aggiungi nomodeset
<filo1234> poi premi ctrl x
<damiano> ciao
<filo1234> traco: puoi anche eventualmente togliere quiet splash e lasciare solo nomodeset cosivedi se e dove si ferma il boot
<damiano> ok
<traco> da cosa è dovuto?
<damiano> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<filo1234> traco: probabilmente la scheda grafica ora prova
<damiano> vorrei installare ubuntu su una macchina con sistema operativo a 64 bit e 2 dischi in raid 0.. come posso farlo?
<traco> ora sono da live
<traco> adesso provo
<filo1234> damiano: ma c'è gia un os installato su quella macchina?
<damiano> ho installato solo windows7
<filo1234> !raid | damiano  dai uno sguardo qui
<ubot-it> damiano  dai uno sguardo qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<damiano> ti ringrazio
<damiano> con windows 7 non ci sono problemi vero?
<filo1234> con il dual boot no, non so con i raid però
<filo1234> damiano: però ti conviene prima di tutto fare un defrag di windows
<damiano> per quale motivo?
<filo1234> damiano: ed eventualmente creare la partizione per ubuntu da windows
<damiano> ha ok
<filo1234> damiano: perche se devi restringere la partizione è consigliato il defrag, dato il metodo di scrittura di windows
<damiano> ok, grazie mille ragazzi.. proverò con i vostri consigli
<traco> filo1234: non va
<traco> mi da kernel panic
<traco> non riesce a montarlo
<traco> pero da live riesco a vederlo
<filo1234> a be allora puoi pure reinstallare
<filo1234> non c'entra il live
<filo1234> traco: hai per caso compilato kernel o roba simile?
<luca_> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto
<luca_> qualcuno puo aitarmi
<filo1234> !qualcuno | luca_
<ubot-it> luca_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca_> ok
<luca_> chiedo scusa
<luca_> o un dell inspiron 1300 1.60 gz 1 gb ram scheda video intel 915gm o installato ubuntu 11.04 ma e di una lentezza disarmante
<luca_> come ai
<luca_> mai
<filo1234> luca_: usando unity?
<luca_> si
<filo1234> luca_: hai provato se ubuntu classico va meglio?
<luca_> va un po meglio ma la 10.04 andava meglio
<filo1234> luca_: magari è colpa dei driver video ma non saprei
<filo1234> non sono ferrato con roba di driver video
<filo1234> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<luca_> capisco credo che allora per forza di cosa tornare  alla 10.04
<luca_> grazie lo stesso
<ilaticye> vau b
<ilaticye> uso ubuntu 11.04 , come mai vedo lampeggiare 1 sito anziche l'immagine fissa? ho flash player l ultima versione
<ilaticye> uso ubuntu 11.04 e quando apro amsn l icona scompare, come risolvo? grazie
<Guest53314> buonasera,non riesco ad attivare effetti grafici su 11-04.compiz mi da' tutto attivato ma solo se effettuo da terminale :compiz --replace x un po' si attivano x poi tornare come prima
<mocker> ciao
<mocker> devo installare ubuntu, mi serviva un consiglio sugli gli spazi per le partizioni
<mocker> Ho un HD da 100gb (93 disponibili). Già c'è una partizione con windows di 15 gb circa...
<mocker> Qualche consiglio?
<jester1-> mocker: quanto spazio hai a disposizione
<mocker> circa 78gb (levando la partizione windows)
<mocker> mi conviene creare una partizione fat32 per i dati o uso le ext di linux...
<jester1-> mocker: ti fai una swap da un giga e il resto ci metti la distro
<jester1-> mocker: linux vede e scrive winzoz
<jester1-> che sia fat o ntfs
<minipc> salve a tutti non riesco ad attivare effetti grafici su 11.04 qualcuno che abbia avuto lo stesso problema??
<jester1-> mocker: senza tribolare dici all'installer di installare accanto a winzoz
<mocker> grazie vado ad installare :-)
<jester1-> minipc: scheda video?
<minipc> i945 intel
<jester1-> minipc: dovrebbero andare gli effetti
<minipc> vano solo x un attimo se do' replace
<jester1-> minipc: glxinfo | grep rendering che risponde
<minipc> vanno
<minipc> risponde yes su tutto
<jester1-> minipc:  installa unity-2d o usa il classic
<minipc> aspeta un attimo
<jester1-> minipc: quanta ram hai
<minipc> ora mi dice invece ke glx non è installato
<filippo> buona sera ce qlcuno che mi puo aiutare
<minipc> quest'errore non lo ricordavo
<minipc> ho 2 ram
<jester1-> minipc: facendo cosa
<jester1-> !qualcuno | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<minipc> ho dato il tuo comando e mi ha detto di installare meta utilis
<minipc> ora lo faccio
<jester1-> minipc: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<jester1-> poi ridai glxinfo
<minipc> ok sta installando vediamo
<filippo> jester ok io ho un problema su facebook mi si legge un programma ed un altro invece mi si spegne e accende perche
<jester1-> filippo: spiega il facebook
<filippo> jjester cioe
<jester1-> filippo: che combina su facciabucco?
<minipc> flushing batchbuffer before/after each draw call flushing GPU caches before/after each draw call
<filippo> jester io gioco su facebook a cityville e sivede benissimo invece se vado su lle slot lo schermo si vede male si spegne e accende
<jester1-> filippo: java e flash installati? e quali?
<minipc> @jester1 adesso mi da' quanto scritto
<ubottu-it> minipc: Error: "jester1" is not a valid command.
<jester1-> minipc: glxinfo | grep rendering
<minipc> si mi da' questa frase:flushing batchbuffer before/after each draw call flushing GPU caches before/after each draw call
<filippo> jester flash lo messo e qllo recente
<minipc> cosa devo fare ora?
<jester1-> minipc: glxinfo | grep rendering  risponde si o no
<minipc> jester :risponde cio' che ti ho scritto
<jester1-> filippo: da repo?
<minipc> non so' se intende si o no
<filippo> jester nn ho cpito perdonami
<jester1-> minipc:  non c'è la parola rendering quindi hai scritto male
<jester1-> filippo: come lo hai installato il flash
<minipc> ho fatto copia incolla ,il risultato è quello
<filippo> dal programma che mi ha detto ubunto
<jester1-> filippo: da software center o hai scaricato da adobe
<filippo> jester dal software
<jester1-> filippo: apri software center
<filippo> jester pero java no
<jester1-> anzi apri gestore pacchetti synaptic
<jester1-> filippo: ci sei?
<filippo> si scusa sno nuovo e ci metto un po
<filippo> jester aperto adesso
<jester1-> filippo: impostazioni
<jester1-> filippo: repository
<filippo> jester ftto poi
<frigOvuotO_> ciao
<jester1-> filippo: tab altro software e metti la spunta alla riga con partner
<frigOvuotO_> sudo apt-get install nrg2iso
<frigOvuotO_> sudo: comando non trovato
<frigOvuotO_> come faccio?
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: ti sei segato sudo?
<filippo> jestr e tt chiuso cioe grigio e mi dice nessun pacchetto installato
<frigOvuotO_> cioè?
<jester1-> filippo: cosa hai aprto
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: sudo comando non trovato = non c'è sudo
<filippo> jaster gestore pacchetti
<frigOvuotO_> jester e quindi?
<jester1-> filippo: menu impostazioni>repository
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: vedi in synaptic se è installato
<frigOvuotO_> c'è
<jester1-> filippo: altro software
<filippo> jester ok mi a aperto una finestra
<jester1-> filippo: altro software
<filippo> jester ok ora
<jester1-> filippo: metti la spunta alle righe con partener
<filippo> jester ce gia spuntata
<jester1-> filippo: ok allora chiudi
<filippo> jaster ftto ora
<jester1-> filippo: clicca la lente, metti per nome e scrivi  sun-java6-plugin
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: sudo -s che fa
<minipc> jester scusami cosa potrei fare ora se glxinfo non risp come dovrebbe?
<filippo> jester nessun pacchetto trovato
<jester1-> minipc: non è che faccia qualcosa è giusto per vedere se c'è il rendering ma secondo me scrivi male
<jester1-> minipc: prova un po a vedere che combina con gnome classic
<esulu> we
<jester1-> aiò esulu
<frigOvuotO_> jester mi fa andare in root
<filippo> jester si lo rifatto e me lo ha trovato adesso
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: quindi sudo funza
<minipc> ok ora riavvio allora e vediamo ,a dopo grazie
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: sarà il comando dopo sudo che è cannato
<jester1-> frigOvuotO_: dallo da root
<frigOvuotO_> provo
<jester1-> minipc: non serve riavviare
<minipc> jester scusa dovrei riavviare secondo te?
<minipc> allora non va'
<minipc> ci sono gia' sul classico
<jester1-> termini session, metti pass e user e camabi la session in basso
<filippo> jester lo devo installare x caso
<minipc> jester ,la sessione è gia' questa!
<jester1-> minipc: usualmente il driver intel in 3d ci va almeno con le schede recenti. ho un eeepc che gira in gnome3 shell perfetto
<frigOvuotO_> jester1-: è andato sta caricando ...grazie
<minipc> non capisco infatti dove sbaglio jester
<minipc> xchè dovrebbe andare senza problemi
<jester1-> minipc: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester1-> c'è ilfile?
<filippo> jester se clicco installa mi da tnte voci
<minipc> jester scusa,questo da terminale??
<minipc> è un comando da terminale?
<jester1-> filippo: devi installare sun-java6-plugin  quello si prende in più sono dipendenze
<jester1-> minipc: si
<minipc> impossibile accedere
<minipc> file o directory non esistente
<jester1-> minipc: X maiuscola
<minipc> copiato da te ed incollato
<filippo> jester ce ne sno due sun java 6 bin op jre?
<jester1-> filippo: chiudi synaptic va
<jester1-> filippo: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jester1-> filippo: dai s
<filippo> si lo sto facendo
<jester1-> minipc: ok il file non c'è
<minipc> jester,come lo installo?
<jester1-> minipc: unity non va?
<jester1-> minipc: non deve esserci
<minipc> si va ma senza effetti
<minipc> ho installato anche unity2d
<minipc> ma niente
<jester1-> minipc: unity è un plugin di compiz e non sono settabili altri effetti a meno di smanettare e fottere il sistema
<jester1-> minipc: unity normale va?
<minipc> jester: io l'ho disattivato per provare con ubuntu classico(con effetti)
<minipc> no nemmeno con unity normale li ho
<jester1-> minipc: se vuoi compiz devi usare il classic e configurare con ccsm
<jester1-> !ccsm | minipc
<ubot-it> minipc: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<filippo> ilippo@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin [sudo] password for filippo:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. filippo@ubuntu:~$
<filo1234> 23:23 < jester1-> filippo: chiudi synaptic va
<jester1-> filippo: chiudi synaptic e softwrae center
<filippo> come chiudo sinaptic?
<jester1-> filippo: clicci la crocertta solita
<minipc> jester: gia' provato..ho ccsm configurato sul cubo e rotate e desktop classico ma niente da fare
<minipc> ho provato un po' tutte le guide della rete ma non ne sono venuto fuori
<jester1-> minipc: mi sa che hai scombinato qualcosa
<minipc> mi sa che non ti sbagli
<jester1-> !gnomereset | minipc
<ubot-it> minipc: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<minipc> jester: per trovare le cartelle nascoste e rinominarle?
<filo1234> ctrl h
<jester1-> minipc: nautilus e contro-h
<filippo> jester installato yava ma il probl ce ancora
<jester1-> filippo: ha installato?
<filippo> jester1-: si
<jester1-> filippo: incolla sto comando nel terminale e metti la risposta su pastebin
<jester1-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<filippo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653379/
<jester1-> filippo: mv .mozilla .mozilla.back
<jester1-> filippo: rm .macromedia
<filippo> filippo@ubuntu:~$ rm .macromedia rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": È una directory
<jester1-> filippo: rm -r .macromedia
<filippo> fatto ? poi?
<jester1-> filippo: chiudi firefox  riaprilo e riprova
<filippo> ok
<filippo> jester1 nn funziona
<filippo> jester1-: nn funziona
<jester1-> filippo: pare sia un problema di compatibilità, è tutto a posto
<filippo> se nn va e xke nn premi tab ma 1 altro tastob ,h toab
<filippo>  tab è quello con jla doepspita erf
<jester1-> filippo: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<jester1-> filippo: tab è quello in a sinistra di Q
<filippo> jester1-: ho scritto quel comando , poi?
<jester1-> filippo: risposta?
<filippo> jester1-: nulla nn ha scritto nulla è comparso il prompt dei comandi se vuoi te lo !pasto
<jester1-> filippo: è tutto a posto
<filippo> ilippo@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep icedtea filippo@ubuntu:~$
<filippo> quindi come risolvo il problema? se è tutto a posto
<filippo> jester1-: quindi come risolvo il problema? se è tutto a posto
<jester1-> filippo: effetti non attivi?
<filippo> jester1-: intendi che devo attivare gli effetti? se si come?
<jester1-> filippo: effetti non attivi significa usare la sessione gnome classic senza effetti
<filippo> come faccio ad usare gnome classic?
<filippo> anche se non capisco il nesso tra l interfaccia unity e il problema d visualizzazione solo d quella pagina
<jester1-> filippo: termini session, metti user e pass, guard sotto e clicchi su ubuntu
<jester1-> filippo: unity è un plein di compiz
<jester1-> e compiz è la madre di tutte le sciocchezze
<filippo> jester1-: termino sessione... poi?
<jester1-> [23:54]  <jester1-> filippo: termini session, metti user e pass, guard sotto e clicchi su ubuntu
<jester1-> e cambi
<minipc> jester1- :fatto...ma non ho ottenuto nulla a parte che devo riconfigurare tutto
<jester1-> minipc: le puoi ripristinare e
<minipc> tutte lòe impostazioni sono andate perse ma di effetti niente
<jester1-> minipc: ririnomini le cartelle e sei come prima
<minipc> ritorno ai nomi delle cartelle di prima?
<jester1-> eh
<jester1-> cancelli quelle che ha rifatto e togli lpaggiunta che hai messo
<minipc> ok
<minipc> ma x quanto riguarda gli effeti desktop che potrei fare di altro?
<minipc> a me quelli interessavano..
<jester1-> minipc: non so che dirt, in teoria dovrebbero andare
<filippo>  jester1 nulla e sempre csi
<jester1-> filippo: il problema lo risolvi andandoci da winzoz a sto punto
<minipc> ok jester provo un altra sera su questo canale grazie tante lo stesso x la pazienza
<jester1-> minipc: prova con la lie
<jester1-> vedi che va
<minipc> ?
<jester1-> minipc: se hai seguito presunte guide mi sa che è tutto ciucco
<filippo> jester all'ora perche city funziona bne e lao stesso sistema
<jester1-> minipc: ti fai la usb con la iso della 11.04 e parti con quella, scommetto che unity parte
<minipc> le ho seguite ma non certo capite :)
<minipc> ah ok
<minipc> un installazione da capo dici?
<jester1-> filippo: se uno va e l'altro no. o è il sito o usa un plugin diverso che non è compatibile
<jester1-> minipc: prima provi se da live funza
<filippo> jester cioe
<jester1-> filippo: cioè non sono la stessa cosa
<minipc> ok provero' a fare cosi'!!
<filippo> jester cpito qndi nn posso fre nulla
<jester1-> minipc: comunque con unity nada cubbo che gira e palle varie
<minipc> grazie jester1
<minipc> no no a me non piace unity
<minipc> tengo e terro' ubuntu classico
<minipc> cioè quello sul quale sono ora
<minipc> o simile
<minipc> ma unity non lo metto
<minipc> notte a tutti
<jester1-> c'è di serie unity
<filippo> jester cpito qndi nn posso fre nulla
<jester1-> filippo: a sto punto direi di no
<filippo> jester grz dell'aiuto
<sante> sera
<sante> qualcuno mi sa dire come aggiungere un menu di sistema ??
<sante> avrei bisogno di settare l'hdmi ma non ho il menu di settaggio :(
<sante> ok notte :(
<kuix> tutti a nanna ?:)
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-28
<Pasqoo> Salve, qualcuno che sa programmare in C?
<pino> giorno a tutti
<pino> quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate x un netbook?   ha   1G RAM
<pino> ho paura di fare un casino
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<vds> 'giorno!
<PierSatana> Ciao a tutti, mi serve un consiglio. Devo rifarmi un piccolo "server web" locale, dove testare e realizzare piccole web app php/mysql
<PierSatana> domanda
<PierSatana> mejo ubuntu versione server o desktop?
<PierSatana> calcolate che lo sviluppo, di solito con quanta :)
<enzotib> PierSatana: sono praticamente uguali, la differenza sostanziale è la presenza dell'interfaccia grafica
<PierSatana> entotib: era proprio il mio pensiero, ma non ero proprio sicuro, quindi volendo usare il pc come postazione anxhe a se stante, forse la desktop sembra più adatta alla mie esigenze
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<simo_> ciao
<simo_> sapete se c'e' modo di salvare la sessione con unity
<simo_> e comunque in 11.04 si riesce a salvare la sessione la voce nel menu con Ubuntu classic non c'e' più
<filippo> bng a tt ho bisogno un aiuto
<filippo> sono nuovo ed ho un problema con amns
<filippo> nn trovo l'iccona mo dice solo che sono attivo,e mi da solo l'iccona della conversazione
<filippo> ma nn la pagina dei contatti
<glpiana> simo_, ti riferisci al salvataggio dei programmi aperti?
<simo_> gliana si
<glpiana> filippo, che icona non trovi?
<filippo> amns
<glpiana> simo_, aggiungi le applicazioni cheti interessano ad "applicazioni d'avvio". il risultato è lo stesso
<filippo> glpiana amns
<simo_> glpiana si vorrei salvare la sessione come si poteva in precedenza
<glpiana> filippo, sì, a parte che è amsn. ti riferisci all'icona che una volta appariva di fianco all'orologio?
<filippo> <glpiana>esatto
<glpiana> simo_, non vedo opzioni che permettano di farlo, per cui aggiungi i programmi che ti interessano alle applicazioni di avvio
<filippo> <glpiana>ora nn ce piu ma nemmeno di fianco
<simo_> glpiana si ma era più veloce il veccio metodo, qui ubuntu sta' andando su lidi sempre nuovi ma ancora immaturi imho
<filippo> <glpiana>ce solo la conversazione,e nn piu qlla dei contatti
<glpiana> filippo, apri un terminale e digita questo comando: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<glpiana> filippo, ah no, se qualche icona di amsn c'è già non so dirti
<glpiana> filippo, hai già controllato opzioni e plugin di amsn?
<glpiana> simo_, può darsi tu abbia ragione, ma qui non ci possiamo fare nulla ;)
<filippo> <glpiana>si per esempio io adesso sono connesso alla chat pero nn riesco a trovare dove sono i contatti  mi da solo la conversazione
<filippo> <glpiana>invece prima avevo sia la conversazione che i contatti
<simo_> glpiana ho un utente che a malapena riesce ad accendere il pc e mi ha chiesto se poteva in poco tempo ripristinare un applicazione vlc con una webcam in straming all'avvio e io l'ho messo nelle app di avvio ma se vuole personalizzarselo ha difficoltà
<filippo> <glpiana>qndi che csa faccio lo chiudo il terminale
<glpiana> filippo, prova acomunque a dare il comando che ti ho indicato in un terminale e vediamo cosa esce
<filippo> <glpiana>?
<glpiana> filippo, apri un terminale e digita questo comando: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<simo_> glpiana tieni conto che esiste ancora il comando gnome-session-save ma non so' se funziona
<glpiana> simo_, prova
<filippo> <glpiana>filippo@ubuntu:~$ gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'scp-dbus-service'] filippo@ubuntu:~$
<simo_> glpiana funziona ho provato ma cavoli perchè hanno tolto l'item dal menu quasi quasi lo ricreo
<simo_> glpiana il problema e' che l'interfaccia era più friendly prima
<glpiana> filippo, prova a dare questo comando: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'scp-dbus-service', 'amsn']"
<glpiana> simo_, ripeto che non ci possiamo fare nulla. non facciamo interfacce qui :D
<filippo> sempre sul terminale?
<glpiana> filippo, sì
<simo_> glpiana si ma per scambiare qualche opinione se hai voglia...
<glpiana> simo_, per quello è meglio usare l'apposito canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<simo_> ok vado li grazie
<glpiana> filippo, una volta dato il comando, sempre che non dia errore, chiudi amsn e riaprilo oppure chiudi la sessione di gnome e poi rientra
<filippo>   gsettings set SCHEMA[:PATH] KEY VALUE  Set the value of KEY to VALUE  Arguments:   SCHEMA    The name of the schema   PATH      The path, for relocatable schemas   KEY       The key within the schema   VALUE     The value to set
<filippo> glpiana>che csino
<glpiana> filippo, c'è qualche virgoletta fuori posto secondo me. hai fatto copia e incolla?
<michele__> ciao a tutti amici
<filippo> glpiana>si,xche nn so usarlo molto bne ancora e sto andando in confusione
<glpiana> filippo, copia su pastebin tutto, dal comando in poi
<glpiana> !paste | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> filippo@ubuntu:~$ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity Usage:   gsettings set SCHEMA[:PATH] KEY VALUE  Set the value of KEY to VALUE  Arguments:   SCHEMA    The name of the schema   PATH      The path, for relocatable schemas   KEY       The key within the schema   VALUE     The value to set
<glpiana> filippo, non ci siamo. quello lo hai già incollato. io vorrei vedere il comando perchè a volte con i copia e incolla si perdono le formattazioni e se le virgolette son diverse il comando non va
<glpiana> filippo, usa pastebin, come ti ho scritto sopra
<filippo> io ho cliccato paste mi ha dato una schermata e po che devo fre
<glpiana> filippo, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> glpiana nn mi viene nn riesco mi ha riomandato sulla pagina di aiuto
<glpiana> filippo, se hai messo il nick e poi schiacciato paste, ti ha mostrato una pagina che riporta quello che hai incollato
<glpiana> a noi serve l'indirizzo di quella pagina
<filippo> <glpiana>esatto
<filippo> <glpiana>esatto qndi poi che devo fre
<glpiana> filippo, copi l'indirizzo della pagina, nella barra degli indirizzi, e lo incolli qui
<filippo> glpiana>mi ha rimandato sulla pagina di aiuto
<filippo> glpiana>nn riesco ...
<glpiana> filippo, non capisco cosa tu faccia. devi copiare l'indirizzo dalla barra degli indirizzi e scriverlo qui
<filippo> glpiana>nella barra degli strumenti dove ce scritto www..ecc io lo inserisco li e mi riporta in aiuto
<glpiana> filippo, non devi inserire niente lì. devi copiare quell'inidirizzo lì
<glpiana> *indirizzo
<glpiana> filippo, è una roba tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/ seguito da una sigla
<filippo> glpianahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/653640/io sono su qsta pagina
<glpiana> filippo, è quello che serviva :)
<glpiana> filippo, però non hai messo quello che ti ho chiesto. voglio vedere come hai scritto il comando per controllare le virgolette
<filippo> glpiana era cosi facile managgia si vede proprio che sono un somaro
<glpiana> :)
<filippo> <glpiana>all'ora adesso che ho capito sul terminale che devo mettere
<glpiana> filippo, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'scp-dbus-service', 'amsn']"
<filippo> <glpiana> ti prego nn mi mandare sulla forca
<shek_> salve,
<shek_> ho un problema con l'ultima versione di ubuntu,  a volte mi scompagliono tutti i file del desktop e devo riavviare per ripristinare....
<shek_> è un bug del sistema?
<filippo> glpiana>ok ftto pero adesso nn mi trova nulla perchè
<glpiana> filippo, non deve dare nulla se il comando va a buon fine. ora chiudi amsn e poi riaprilo e vedi se è cambiato qualche cosa
<glpiana> shek_, non è un comportamento normale, se è questo che intendi
<filippo> glpiana ok speriamo
<shek_> glpiana, prima risolvevo con il comando unity reset ma ora non più....
<glpiana> shek_, prova a premere alt+f2 e scrivi: nautilus
<filippo> glpiana>si ma dove l'a trovo l'icona per chiudere amsn?
<filippo> glpiana>mi rimane sempre attiva
<shek_> glpiana, ora non ho il problema, lo devo fare comunque? o quando il problema si ripete?
<glpiana> filippo, non te lo so dire, non lo uso. piuttosto chiudi la sessione e poi rientra
<glpiana> shek_, quando si ripete
<shek_> glpiana, ok cosa fa il comando? devo eseguire altre operazioni dopo?
<filippo> glpiana>si lo ftto ql lavoro ma amns si apre automaticamente da solo e qndi nn trov l'icona
<glpiana> shek_, il comando avvia nautilus che è il gestore dei file e pure del desktop. se funziona non devi fare altro
<glpiana> filippo, da qui non sei uscito per cui dubito tu abbia chiuso la sessione di gnome
<shek_> glpiana, quindi il problema potrebbe essere nautilus giusto?
<filippo> glpiana>ok adesso lo rifaccio speriamo in bne
<glpiana> shek_, sì, e nel caso la cosa si ripeta spesso ti cosnigliere un reset di gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | shek_
<ubot-it> shek_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<shek_> glpiana, ok grazie provero appena se ne presenterà la necessità, considera che il problema si presenta ogni 2-3 giorni
<glpiana> ok
<filippo> stesso problema nn ha risolto nulla
<checco> ciao a tutti ,,esiste una sistema per rinstallare ubuntu senza perdere i dati ??
<filo1234> checco: puoi reinstallare senza formattare...ma un backup dei tuoi dati è sempre bene farlo
<filo1234> checco: hai la /home separata?
<checco> no e non ho mai fatto il backup...purtroppo dopo le ultime partiuzioni eseguite sul mio pc si e incasinato,, e ora all avvio mi da messaggi di errore,,,
<filo1234> checco: con il cd live puoi eventualmente salvarti i dati su un hd esterno ad esempio e poi procedi con la reinstallazione...impostando la partizione per non essere formattata
<filo1234> checco: comunque che errore ti da?
<checco> adesso in questo momento sta cercando errori nel disco....pero quando l accendo mi da unita disco numeretti,,non e pronta o assente,,,mentre in alto a desta,, mi scrive problema installazione alimentazione gestore gnome,,, ecc ecc adesso non ricordo di preciso
<checco> appena finisce la scansione del disco,,, ti scrivo bene bene cosa mi dice
<checco> lha visto un mio amico e mi ha detto che probabilmente ha un problema al kernel,,,,si e dannegiato.... booo....
<filo1234> vediamo l'errore prima :p
<checco> minkia ci mette molto sta scansione,,,,succede qualcosa se lo spengo perbloccarla???
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> non farlo
<checco> secondo me mi ha creato problemi,,, quando stavoinstallando winzoz su una partizione,,,,,
<checco> puo essere anche di no ma non e mai successo nulla,,,una coincidenza strana
<checco> allora vediamo cosa mi dice l errore ,,,lo sto accendendo,,, ecco
<checco> nella schermata di accesso insolita,,dove si entra con la password,mi scrive :l unita disco UUID (numeretti) non e pronta o non e presente
<checco> a seguire in basso,,,attendere ancora o premere s per saltare il montaggio o m per il ripristino manuale,,,
<filo1234> checco: avvia una live e torna qui da live
<checco> poi in alto a sinistra: problema di installazione.i valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestore alimentazione gnome non sono installati correttamente.contattare l amministrazione di sistema...
<checco> in che senso
<filo1234> checco: ma aspetta il sistema parte comunque?
<checco> con il pc che ha problemi??
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> capiamoci
<filo1234> dopo quegli errori si avvia comunque o no?
<checco> no il sistema non parte metto la password e non va e ritorna alla pagina iniziale..dove devo metter la password
<filo1234> ok
<checco> no non si avvia
<filo1234> checco: ok allora fai il boot da un cd live di ubuntu e collegati qui
<checco> e come faccio a collegarmi qui con laltro pc
<filo1234> dal cd
<filo1234> è in rete quel pc?
<checco> sto riavviando    no non e in rete,,, purtroppo uso una penina della tim ,,,,se io vado su prova ubuntu senza installarlo vado in live??? e da li mi connetto???
<filo1234> si vai in live....uhm per la pennina non so
<checco> teoricamente potrei collegarmi tramite wireless manager
<filo1234> prova un po' se riesci
<checco> ok dovrei togliere la pennina da qui,,,,e collegarmi li
<checco> ci provo
<checco> minkia ma quanto ci mette ad andare in live......
<checco> secondo me sarebbe duvuto esser gia partito
<filo1234> dipende da quanta ram hai
<filo1234> la live gira su ram
<checco> veramente un casino totale,,,quets acosa non parte
<checco> se non dovessi risolvere il problema....un mio amico mi ha consigliato di togliere il disco e copiare i dati su un altro disco e poi ri installare tutto,,,,e un portatile....
<checco> allora e successo altre volte di provare live e si e accesa prima,,,adesso propio non va
<checco> provo cosi=????
<checco> http://polpoinodroidi.com/2010/08/18/solved-problema-gestore-alimentazione/
<filo1234> prova ma non credo c'entri molto con il fatto che il disco non venga montato
<checco> infatti non ha fatto
<checco> filo se ci sei dopo ti cerco devo pranzare scusami    tanto il disturbo
<filippo> buongiorno perche nn mi funziona lo schermo video del gioco delle slot su facebook
<filippo> avendo scaricato iava e flash
<filippo> nnce nessuno
<checco> filo1234 sono tornato.....
<enzotib> filippo: "nnce" che significa?
<checco> sono tutti a pranzoooo....iuuiui
<filippo> enzobit io vado su facebook e gioco sia con city che con le slot e lo schermo per city si vede bne invece qllo delle slot no fa intermittenza xche
<filippo> <enzotib>cmq bn giorno scusa se nn ti ho salutato -avendo gia scaricato java e flash
<checco> mi seu accabbendi de ammacchiai ,,,,sclero totale,,,,,
<filippo> <enzotib>nnce .vuo,l dire nn ce nessuno in qsto momento in chat per un aiuto?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> :))
<filippo> <alessandro_> cc mi puoi aiutare tu poer caso
<alessandro_> lo spero
<alessandro_> anche se non sono poi così praticissimo..però utilizzo ubuntu da qualche anno oramai
<alessandro_> :)
<filippo> <alessandro_> all'ora io uso facebook per fare due giochi 1 e city e l'altro le slot
<alessandro_> e che problemi hai?
<filippo> <alessandro_> e solo che qmndo uso city lo schermo si vede limpido e pulito
<esulu> we
<filippo> <alessandro_> invece per le slot nn si vede bne fa intemittenza si spegne e accende xche
<filippo> <alessandro_> avendo gia scasricato jave e flash?
<alessandro_> credo sia mozilla....ma ti chiede di installare qualche componente aggiuntivo?
<alessandro_> invece del flash, installa l'altra utility che ti viene proposta...adesso nn ne ricordo il nome, ma ce ne sn due
<filippo> <alessandro_> no nessuno perche le pagine tutte e due si aprono nornmali
<alessandro_> io tempo fà ho avuto lo stesso problema cn il flash
<filippo> <alessandro_> e come hai ftto?
<checco> filo1234 sto provando a mettere la live ma non si avvia neanche cosi,,,,,
<Aizram> filo1234 non c'è
<filippo> <alessandro_> alessandro qndi come hai ftyto?
<alessandro_> asp che vedo
<checco> mmmm 5 minuti fa si,,,peccato,,mi stava dando una mano prima di pranzo,,,
<filippo> alessandro grz si si aspetto e tt la notte che ci provo sto a diventare matto
<alessandro_> filippo apri tools->add ons
<alessandro_> da lì togli il flash
<checco> qualcuno sa come si ripristina il sistema senza cancellare i dati,,non avendo home separata e non avendo fatto mai un backup dei dati???
<alessandro_> riavvia mozilla e quando ti chiede se installare, instalkla l'altro e non il flash
<filippo> <alessandro_> e dove lo trovo nn sono molto pratico di ubuntu sono nuovo?
<alessandro_> apri il mozilla, e sulla barra in alto apri tool
<filippo> <alessandro_> alessandro e l'altro l'r
<alessandro_> è il penultimo
<checco> oppure e possibile installare ubuntu su un altra partizione , e condividere la partizione dei dati importanti(da dove non parte il kernel??)
<filippo> <alessandro_> nn lo trovo il tool
<filippo> <alessandro_> file-modifica-visualizza-segbnalibri-strumenti
<alessandro_> apri youtube e prova ad aprire un video dopo aver disabilitato il flash
<filippo> <alessandro_> nn trovo il tool
<Aizram> checco, ma una live non riesci a farla partire?
<filippo> <alessandro_> nn ce l'ho io il tool
<checco> no sono almeno 10 minuti chee in modalita per caricare la live e non si apre,,,
<bobbybong> filippo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<checco> per la live si accede dal cd il primo ,quello che dice:prova ubuntu senza installare nulla giusto???
<filippo> <bobbybong>cc lo installato anche java
<Aizram> sì
<filippo> <bobbybong>e solo che in city funziona bnissimo e nelle slot no
<filippo> <bobbybong>e qndi nn so che fre
<bobbybong> filippo, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<filippo> <bobbybong>lo ftto stannotte con un tuo collega nn e risolto a nulla
<checco> se non faccio bot da cd,,e accendo mi appare  "Problema di installazione I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestore alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente. Contattare l'amministratore di sistema"
<bobbybong> cambia browser
<Aizram> prova a fare f6 prima di fare partire il cd e prova le varie opzioni noapic e apic=off se non ricordo male
<filippo> <bobbybong>cioe come cambia browser
<bobbybong> installa chromium
<Aizram> e quasi impossibile che una live non parta
<bobbybong> o se proprio ci devi giocare a sto gioco giocaci con windows
<checco> infatti....
<checco> anche se con ubuntu fa a giocarci perke a me non mi da problemi...e il tuo plugin
<filippo> bobbybong>una volta installato devo riavviare
<Aizram> o magari come sostiene filo tu hai poca ram ... ma potresti provare le varie impostazioni della live
<bobbybong> cosa ? filippo
<bobbybong> di soli to no
<filippo> bobbybong>una volta installato chromium devo riavviare il pc o posso provare ad usarlo
<bobbybong> no
<filippo> bobbybong>a ok
<bobbybong> apri chromium
<checco> si le ho provate tutte,,anche avvio bot dal primo disco rigido e mi appaiono due messaggi di errore
<Aizram> altrimenti prenditi la puppy linux
<Aizram> che gira con tutto
<filippo> bobbybong>un secondo che lo sto installano
<checco> che sarebbe.....
<Aizram> è una live leggera leggera
<Aizram> qual'ora fosse un problema di ram
<checco> no ma ram ne ho almeno 1 giga c'e se non ricordo male,,,e poi lavevo ampliata a due,,,
<filippo> <bobbybong>ok lo aperto mi dice di scegliere google shark
<checco> ora non ricordo
<filippo> <bobbybong>che cosa devo scegliere come motore di ricerca
<bobbybong> i motori di ricerca quale vuoi come preferito
<filippo> <bobbybong>ok
<Aizram> le cose vanno anche rotte checco
<filippo> <bobbybong>ftto ora provo a vedere se va
<checco> ammenoche non sia poca oppure che non abbia influito una partizione che stavo facendo e che ha tolto un po di spazio un bel po, dalla partizione principale
<checco> in che senso vanno anche rotte
<checco> ????scusami non ho capito,,
<Aizram> :( i banchi di ram si rompono ogni tanto
<Aizram> io non ho capito cosa non ti va
<filippo> <bobbybong>siiiiiiiiiiisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii grz qndi dipendeva da mozzilla
<Aizram> ma sicuramente una live deve partire
<bobbybong> funziona?
<filippo> <bobbybong>si:-) e anche bnissimo
<Aizram> quindi vedi di farne partire una e poi si può vedere cosa hai combinato al pc
<bobbybong> bene
<bobbybong> :)
<Aizram> ripeto hai già provato con le opzione del kernel nel cd live?
<checco> allora,,,il punto e questo,,avvio il pc ,appare una schermata di accesso al mio account,, metto la password e niente,,ritorna indietro,,la pagina presensa una schermata grigia,,,
<filippo> <bobbybong>ascolta ho un altro piccolo problema amsn che mi trova solo qndo ce conversazione l'cona per vedere i contatti nn ce piu come faccio a trovarlo
<filippo> <bobbybong>skipe ce ma amns no
<checco> e poi mi da il messaggio di errore che ti ho scritto prima quello che dice problema installazione ecc ecc
<filippo> <bobbybong>c6 nn mi mollare adesso
<filippo> <bobbybong>;.)
<checco> comunque non parte manco l installazione dal cd,,,,,un casino nero...
<filippo> <bobbybong>
<checco> e mo??
<Aizram> non ti deve partire l'installazione da live cd
<bobbybong> filippo, non uso amsn e uso kde
<Aizram> ti deve solo partire il live
<filippo> <bobbybong>a va bne ok me lo tengo cosi grz di tutto e bn lavoro
<Aizram> tu l'hai fatto partire provando con f6 a passare le opzioni al kernel?
<checco> si lo so non parte,, ne luna e nell altra,,,l installazione in qualunque caso dovrebbe partire,,, la live ormai lho provata 8 9 volte aspettando anke 10 minuti ma nulla
<filippo> <bobbybong>cc e grz ancora
<Aizram> con le opzioni?
<checco> no cosi non lho provata,,,adesso provo
<Aizram> ecco prova
<checco> per di piu non riesco a tenere la calma ,,,,,,tra un po lo lancio dal balcone,,,ihihihi
<massimo18> checco: e magari poi funziona
<Aizram> massimo18, lol
<checco> lol
<Aizram> lo lascio a te massimo18
<massimo18> no no grazie
<massimo18> io torno di la
<massimo18> :)
<Aizram> nuuuuuuuuuu
<checco> noooooo vi prego
<Aizram> io fra un attimo vado
<checco> non mollatemi
<Aizram> checco, devi imparare la santa pazienza
<checco> massimo aiutami
<checco> si si sono 2 giorni che ci tento,,,anche se me ne servono 7 non mi frega,,,
<checco> tanto alla fine del settimo giorno lo lancio dal balcone,,,
<Aizram> allora tutta fatica sprecata la nostra
<massimo18> -.-
<checco> noooo
<Aizram> è partito checco ?
<checco> mi sta dando problemi..aspe un 30 secondi
<checco> cosa devo fare f6?
<Aizram> sì
<Aizram> opzioni del kernel se non ricordo male è f6
<checco> mi da una lista strana
<checco> acpi
<checco> noapic
<checco> edd--on
<checco> nodm-raid
<Aizram> prova il primo  il secondo e il terzo
<checco> nomodeset
<Aizram> per inziare
<Aizram> queste cose però sono un po' troppo tecniche per me
<Aizram> spe
<Aizram> massimo18, !!!!
<Aizram> va?
<Aizram> partito?
<Aizram> morto?
<Aizram> mah
<FloodBotIt2> Aizram: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Aizram> e che @@
<checco> allora  limmagine del live cd e questa,,, http://www.itipedia.org/images/b/b5/Install_ubuntu1.png
<Aizram> eh
<Aizram> f2 italiano
<Aizram> sai com'è
<checco> e ci sono in italiano,,,,
<Aizram> f6
<Aizram> checco, fra 10 minuti arriva un temporale ... avendo già bruciato due alimentatori io chiudo
<checco> e mi da questa lista,,,,, http://wordpress.aletrilogy.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Ubuntu-2010-05-04-11-48-01.png
<Aizram> apic=off noapic e edd-on clicca su quelli per ora
<checco> va be non ti preoccupare ,,non ce problema,,,grazie mille...e poi cosa faccio non succede nulla li seleziona e basta
<Aizram> sì ma poi devi fare prova ubuntu
<Aizram> certo che non succede nulla
<checco> ok ok ecco cosa era
<Aizram> a me sa tanto di presa in giro
<checco> ti giuro no non lo so e batsa senno che senso avrebbe chiedertelo
<Aizram> è partita questa live?
<Aizram> tuono bye
<checco> bye grazie mille
<checco> ragazzi che significa could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<checco> All'avvio, dopo la schermata di GRUB, prima che compaia la schermata di login "solita", da ieri pomeriggio mi capita che esca una finestra di dialogo (di quelle da tema base di Ubuntu, mentre io ho adottato un tema GTK più simile al Mac) che dice: Codice:  COULD NOT UPDATE ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority   La finestra presenta un normale bottone "CHIUDI" e, una volta che lo premo col puntatore, si presenta un'altra fi
<checco> C'è un problema con il server di configurazione.  (/usr/var/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con stato 256)
<checco> poi nonsi avvia e ritorna alla schermata login
<checco> dal cd live non riesco a fare nulla ,la modalita live non parte ,,,la modalita installazione non parte,,,che faccio???
<checco> voglio tenermi i dati dell hard disk,, e ristallare tutto se e possibile ,oppure ripristinare tutto,,,,
<AlexZion> checco , io non so cosa sia successo ...., ma non riesci ad entrare con una live !?! , da cd o da usb ?
<checco> no no riesco
<checco> a seguito di partizionamento deldisco e installazione di winzoz mai andata a buon fine per non so quale motivo,,, rivado su ubuntu e mi esce questo problema
<AlexZion> checco: quindi non parte nemmeno con live cd !?!
<checco> non vorrei mai mollare ubuntu,,,anche perke i dati ke ho in quella partizione non possono andare persi,,,
<checco> non parte nemmeno con live cd,,almeno quello ke mi hanno consigliato on e andato mai bene,nemmeno f6 e selezionando i primitre
<AlexZion> e ovviamente visto che non possono andare persi , tu avrai sicuramente un backup di tali importanti dati , vero !?!
<checco> mmmm purtroppo,,, non lho mai fatto perke non pensavo mai succedesse nulla,,,e rimandavo sempre
<checco> anche se prima o poi lavrei fatto
<checco> dal login non mi parte manco recovery sistem,,,
<AlexZion> devi riuscire a far partire la live checco, a meno che non ci siano problemi hardware deve partire in qualche modo .....
<AlexZion> da quando hai iniziato ad avere problemi !?! , voglio dire hai modificato qualcosa !?!
<checco> si ripeto ho fatto delle partizioni,,,una la swap che era di 6,5 giga mi hanno consigliato di metterla a 1024,poi provando a rimediare non ho piu la swap perke non mi parte nemmanco piu la modalita installazione,,,e con un altro cd lho cancellata pensando di poterla aumentare,,
<glpiana> checco, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=356270.0
<checco> poi successivamente avevo preso una guida per risovere il probema ma mi ha causato altri due messaggi di errore,, la guida e questa http://polpoinodroidi.com/2010/08/18/solved-problema-gestore-alimentazione/
<massimo18> checco: ma la iso della live da dove l'hai presa?
<checco> io ho gia ubuntu e il cd live ce lavevo gia installato,,,e una iso sicura
<massimo18> ok ma da dove l'hai scaricata?
<glpiana> checco, guarda il link che ti ho indicato
<checco> e chi se lo ricorda ,,,sicuramente lho scaricata dal sito ufficiale,,,,
<checco> si lavevo gia letto e se guardi la mia domanda e presa da li pero l unica differenza tra me e lui e che col terminale puo lavorare  io no
<glpiana> checco, ctrl+alt+f1 e passi alla console tty
<checco> quindi da li inserisco quei comandi e vedo se si risolve
<massimo18> ma come fa a non partire la live?
<glpiana> checco, eh
<checco> si non riesce a partire una live,, perke tutti mi hanno consigliato di collearmi qui dalla live ,,ma nada de nada
<finisterrae> qualcuno sa come insltallare ububtu su una chiavetta usb?
<glpiana> checco, pensi si risolva stando qui a scrivere?
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> !usb | finisterrae
<ubot-it> finisterrae: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<checco> no no sono nella tty
<finisterrae> miiiiiiiiiiiiiitici
<finisterrae> e qualcuno è in grado di mangiare una fruitjoy senza masticarla?
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> mettila nella cocacola
<glpiana> finisterrae, lo sai che alle morbite fruitjoy tu resistere non puoi
<glpiana> *morbide
<finisterrae> devi devi devi masticar...
<glpiana> ok, chiudiamo l'OT
<ichi_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> quindi che faccio gl piana
<nicotano> salve
<checco> datemi una fruit  joit
<glpiana> checco, come dal link che ti ho postato: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<checco> quale link scusami non lo vedo
<glpiana> <glpiana> checco, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=356270.0
<glpiana> checco, hai pure commentato di averlo già fatto -.-
<glpiana> o già letto
<finisterrae> io ho un ubuntu 10-1 deskotp..lo posso installare su chiavetta?
<checco> si infatti e mi ha creato 2  errori
<glpiana> finisterrae, sì, come tutte le versioni
<checco> ora lho rifatto
<glpiana> checco, vediamo gli errori
<finisterrae> grz..non sono molto pratico....
<checco> come faccio a postarteli da li???
<glpiana> checco, installa pastebinit e usa quello
<glpiana> !pastebinit | checco
<ubot-it> checco: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nicotano> finisterrae, menu amministrazione crea disco d'avvio
<nicotano> scegli opzione con riserva parte chiavetta per dati persistenti
<checco> si ma il pc che ha il problema non e in rete e non fa nulla,,,io chatto da un altro
<glpiana> checco, allora ricopia una parte significativa dell'errore
<finisterrae> io faccio doppio clic su ubuntu e non mi appare alcun menù di amministrazione...
<checco> comunque mi dice 2 non aggiornati,e neccessario scaricare 765kb di archivi,,impossibile risolvere archive ubuntu .com
<glpiana> checco, attacca un cavo di rete al pc
<checco> rete internet..???
<glpiana> checco, nooo, che dici. rete da pesca
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> hihi
<finisterrae> dunque che fo?
<finisterrae> intanto mangio una fruit joy...
<checco> perke vado tra un oretta nel locale e solo li posso collegarmi da cavo senno ho una pennina della tim
<finisterrae> gnam gnam
<checco> hihiii
<nicotano> finisterrae, devi avviare quella voce del menu
<glpiana> !chat | finisterrae
<ubot-it> finisterrae: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> checco, quando hai la possibilità di collegarti dai quel comando
<finisterrae> nel menu mi compare tre opzioni...e nessuna è quella da voi vitata
<finisterrae> indicata
<checco> e poi dovrebbe ritornare tutto come prima???
<glpiana> finisterrae, tu di che menu stai parlando?
<finisterrae> menu di ubuntu
<glpiana> checco, non è detto ma ci sono buone possibilità
<checco> grazie,,,troppo gentile
<finisterrae> io ho una versione scaricata dal sito di ubuntu
<glpiana> finisterrae, quindi hai scaricato la iso?
<glpiana> finisterrae, e sei su windows?
<checco> glpiana e troppo forteeeeeeeeeeeee iiuuuuu saluti a filo1234 ed enzotib
<finisterrae> si però se faccio doppio clic non mi chiede nessun disco immagine
<finisterrae> si xp
<glpiana> finisterrae, allora se sei su windows devi usare unetbootin.
<finisterrae> -.-
<finisterrae> ossia?
<glpiana> finisterrae, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<finisterrae> di grazia, cos'è?
<glpiana> finisterrae, apri quella pagina e leggi
<finisterrae> non so leggere ;-)
<glpiana> penso possa bastare guardare le figure. in ogni caso non possiamo farci nulla
<nicotano> finisterrae,  non  dire scemenze
<finisterrae> dai un pò di spirito!
<finisterrae> io ho la versione 10.1-10 quali delle opzioni di versione devo scegliere???
<glpiana> finisterrae, la versione 10.1-10 non si sa cosa sia
<glpiana> che inizi col dieci ci sono la 10.04, la 10.04.2 e la 10.10
<finisterrae> eppure si chiama così...
<glpiana> che non sia ubuntu?
<finisterrae> copiio quanto scaricato ubuntu-10-1.10-desktop-i386
<nicotano> finisterrae, qui  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> chi mi invoca?
<finisterrae> cmq di inglese non so nulla
<checco> vai su google traduttore che ti traducepure le pulci
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<finisterrae> no intendo ci sono varie opzioni...quale devo seguire prima di evitare puttanate?
<checco> traduci e segui la linea che ti impone
<checco> finesterrae  guarda la traduzione hihihi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653809/
<checco> ci sei finestrae 5 minuti ti aiuto io e poi vado anche se non potrei farlo penso.....
<checco> finestrae
<checco> finisterrae .... ci sei??
<checco> peccato ciaooo
<finisterrae> nulla cmq
<finisterrae> sulla chiavetta mi ritrovo 4 file di cui non so a cosa possano servire e nulla più
<finisterrae> -.-
<finisterrae> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<finisterrae> ronf ronf
<finisterrae> pronto....
<finisterrae> chiamo ammmiocugggino?
<paolinux> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un grosso problema con il pc
<cristian_c> non riesco a collegarmi in wireless
<cristian_c> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> nel caso vi posso fornire delle informazioni che magari volete richiedere
<cristian_c> ciao mefrio
<mefrio> cristian_c ciao :)
<bobbybong> ! wifi | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<cristian_c> bobbybong, iwconfig non mostra l'interfaccia wireless
<cristian_c> ci sono solo lo, eth0 e eth1
<cristian_c> purtroppo non so come andare avanti
<cristian_c> qualcuno sa come fare in caso non compaia l'interfaccia wireless in iwconfig?
<cristian_c> magari chiedo nell'altro canale per vedere se ho più fortuna
<enzotib> cristian_c: sudo rfkill list
<cristian_c> ok, do questo comando
<cristian_c> interessante risultato
<cristian_c> servono informazioni?
<enzotib> cristian_c: metti tutto su pastebin, please
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<finisterrae> help
<finisterrae> i need somebody
<finisterrae> zzzzzz
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/653837/
<Odo> !aiuto | finisterrae i
<ubot-it> finisterrae i: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> finisterrae: smettila di fare casino
<cristian_c> finisterrae, join #ubuntu
<finisterrae> alors, ho seguito i consiglio di un vostro collega per utilizzare unebootin
<enzotib> cristian_c: è hard blocked, quindi non si può fare niente via software, o è il bios oppure un tastino da premere da qualche parte per accenderla
<finisterrae> al momneto di imporre nel boot la mia chiavetta come prima, ma fa in palle il pc
<finisterrae> va
<finisterrae> che fare?
<enzotib> finisterrae: prova a rifare la chiavett
<enzotib> chiavetta*
<cristian_c> enzotib, il tasto speciale sulla tastiera c'è, ma se lo premo non succede niente
<enzotib> finisterrae: ti sarà riuscita male
<Odo> finisterrae, formattala prima con gparted
<cristian_c> enzotib, non so come sbloccarlo
<cristian_c> almeno adesso è più chiaro il problema :)
<enzotib> cristian_c: premilo e riesegui il comando, e vedi se diventa non più hard blocked
<cristian_c> enzotib, adesso nel risultato non compare più la sezioneriguardante il bluetooth
<cristian_c> enzotib, però è sempre hard blocked il wireless
<enzotib> cristian_c: non compare proprio?
<cristian_c> mentre non è soft blocked
<cristian_c> è scritto soft blocked: no
<cristian_c> hard blocked: yes
<enzotib> cristian_c: fa vedere il tutto
<cristian_c> ok
<enzotib> cristian_c: quindi come prima?
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/653843/
<finisterrae> speriamo bene
<enzotib> cristian_c: tra le due esecuzioni hai premuto il tastino una sola volta?
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> cristian_c: allora niente, prova a vedere nel bios
<enzotib> cristian_c: hai anche windows?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ora guardo nel bios
<enzotib> ok, niente, allora guarda nel bios se si può fare qualcosa
<cristian_c> enzotib, cosa devo guardare in particolare nel bios?
<cristian_c> non lo uso tutti i giorni :)
<enzotib> cristian_c: cercare un device wifi che risulta disabilitato
<cristian_c> ok, provo
<enzotib> e abilitarlo, non saprei che altro fare
<cristian_c> troppo veloce, non mi da il tempo, riprovo
<cristian_c> è apparso il bios
<cristian_c> enzotib, accidenti, nella scheda Information, tra le caratteristiche non è presente il dispositivo wireless, e inoltre il contenuto della scheda è disattivato, quindi non si può navigare con il cursore
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> enzotib, a questo punto se nessuno sa qualcosa potrei scrivere nel forum
<cristian_c> intanto grazie per aver centrato il problema
<cristian_c> :)
<paolinux> amici ubuntiani.... qualcuno di voi ha montata una directory condivisa via NFS?
<cristian_c> paolinux, purtroppo io no, però mi sembra vi sia una sezione dedicata sul wiki
 * nicotano saluta
<paolinux> grazie cristian_c, ma era per far fare una prova
<paolinux> per vedere se qualcuno che usa ubuntu ha lo stesso mio problema
<seawolf> paolinux io uso nfs
<paolinux> seawolf: spuoi disattivare il servizio nfs ( lato server) ?
<cristian_c> enzotib, è stranissimo, ma ora ho riavviato e premuto il tastino, e oltre al simblo del bluetooth che switcha come al solito, si è attivato incredibilmente anche il wireless
<cristian_c> !!!
<cristian_c> misteri dell'informatica
<cristian_c> *simbolo
<seawolf> sì uso sudo invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server due colpi di tab e vedi le varie opzioni
<enzotib> cristian_c: bene
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> enzotib, infatti se adesso do ancora rfkill non sono hard blocked sia il wireless che il bluetooth
<cristian_c> :-)
<cristian_c> mi restituisce tutti no
<enzotib> cristian_c: e quindi riesci a connetterti?
<cristian_c> sì, riesco a collegarmi ad internet, enzotib
<paolinux> seawolf: quello che volevo sapere era se quando la risorsa nfs (lato server ) non è più disponbile , quindi montata lato client ma non più raggiungible, il desktop ti si blocca
<seawolf> no,il desktop client continua ad andare
<paolinux> ok... che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<seawolf> bo,ora avvio eeepc ,non ricordo se l'ho aggiornato alla attuale 11.04
<seawolf> qui con il server ho kubuntu 11,04
<paolinux> il server NFS è kubuntu?
<seawolf> sì, paolinux ,sono entrambi 11-04 natty,ora nfs server è disattivato,il clinet funzia
<paolinux> e anche il client è kubuntu?
<seawolf> nel client li vedo nella lista,le dir condivise,ma son giustamente vuote
<paolinux> certo se il contenuto della condivisa nfs è vuoto
<paolinux> seawolf: anche il client è kubuntu?
<seawolf> no è ubuntu,aggiornato dalla 10.04 notebook
<paolinux> ok
<seawolf> ora che il server è ripartito ,sul client vedo tutto,io le ho messe in fstab
<paolinux> ok
<seawolf> sono apparse pure le icone delle dir nfs sul desktop del client
<paolinux> io il problema del dektop bloccato ce l'ho su kubuntu
<paolinux> avevo anche io testato una versione di ubuntu e non avevo avuto problemi
<paolinux> poi anche tu mi confermi che non hai problemi
<paolinux> quindi potrebbe essere un bug nella gestione nfs di plasma-desktop
<seawolf> ma,kubuntu è più rognosso con certe cose,comunque,visto che hai problemi e che ormai nfs è obsoleto,usa sh per la condivisione
<AlexZion> sh per la condivisione ehhh seawolf, suona interessante..., qualche dritta ..... !?!
<seawolf> ma,'spe il bot sa qualcosa
<seawolf> !sh
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sh'
<AlexZion> il bot è un pò omertoso mi pare .... :D
<enzotib> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<seawolf> si eccolo,è lui
<enzotib> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<AlexZion> avevo provato terpo fa , e mi ricordo che ero rimasto piacevolmente sorpreso dalle potenzialità di ssh , però non mi ricordo praticamente nulla, grazie per i link enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<paolinux> si, lo avevo già visto
<paolinux> in più la condivisione dovrebbe anche essere più sicura, in quanto viaggiando sopra il protocollo ssh
<paolinux> il traffico di rete dovrebbe essere anche criptato
<AlexZion> e se non ricordo male il discorso va ben oltre la condivisione di file con ssh, giusto !?!
<paolinux> con ssh ti connetti da shell in remoto
<paolinux> puoi spostare/copiare file da un pc ad un altro
<AlexZion> se non ricordo male anchelanciare un applicazione nel pc remoto e lavorarci su !?! , possibile !?! o ere nei miei sogni !?! :O
<enzotib> AlexZion: sì, con ssh -X user@password
<enzotib> ti si apre una shell dove puoi lanciare applicazioni grafiche che usano l'X server locale, anziché quello remoto
<seawolf> paolinux via grafica su kde tramite dolphin digitando nella barra indirizzi “sftp://
<paolinux> seawolf:  si lo so :)
<seawolf> ok
<Ab3L> ciao
<carlos> saaaalvee
<carlos> qualcuno di voi sa dirmi come rimuovere ubuntu 11.04 senza dover usare gparted?? (per la cronaca sono niubbo) XD
<Aizram> in che senso?
<Aizram> carlos?
<Aizram> hai windows dall'altra parte?
<Aizram> poi vai in #ubuntu-it-chat non qui
<carlos> si...l'ho istallato insieme a win 7
<Aizram> hai un live cd di ubuntu?
<carlos> si
<Aizram> allora vieni sull'altro canale che ti spiego
<carlos> ok
<zul__> chi mi aiuta a configurare git?
<zul_> chi mi aiuta a configurare git?
<zul_> c'è nessuno?
<filippo_> bns a tt mi sapete dire come posso far funzionare il gioco di crte di burracoline
<zul__> chi mi aiuta a configurare git?
<biagio> ciao
<biagio> a tutti
<biagio> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<AlexZion> qual'è il problema biagio ...., fai la domanda e se qualcuno sa come aiutarti , ti aiuterà ....
<biagio> già :-)
<biagio> non riesco ad installare tor
<biagio> ho provato ad installare sia tork che vidalia
<biagio> ma non si connetto a tor
<AlexZion> ok , dammi un attimo biagio
<biagio> si grazie
<bobbybong> biagio, scarica la versione bundle che ha tutto firefox e tor standalone scompatti il file e funziona subito senza che tu debba configurare niente
<biagio> ho scaricato questa una volta
<biagio> un attimo che ti dico i file conntenuti nella cartella non capisco quale fare partire
<biagio> io vengo da windows mi dispiace ma non sono tanto bravo
<biagio> nella cartella dello standalone(credo sia questo) ho Apps  - Data - Docs - Lib- tmp (che sono cartelle, poi ho start-tor-browser
<bobbybong> start-tor-browser
<bobbybong> clicca due volte su quel file
<biagio> perfetto e mi dice Esegui nel terminale (appare un attimo il terminale e poi scompare) - Mostra (ed appare la codifica) annulla - ed infine Esegui (che non fà nulla)
<AlexZion> biagio: hai letto il messagio in pvt !?!
<biagio> nono non me ne ero accorto scusami!
<biagio> ho aperto il link
<bobbybong> biagio sai arrivare con il terminale in quella cartella ?
<biagio> si ci sò arrivare
<biagio> un attimo però che sto provando la procedura per installare quello completo in un post
<biagio> inviatomi da alexzion
<bobbybong> entraci con il terminale e scrivi chmod +x start-tor-browser
<bobbybong> ok
<biagio> a questo lo provo subito
<biagio> pensavo richiedesse  tempo
<biagio> mi appare questo "chmod: cambio dei permessi di "start-tor-browser": Operazione non permessa"
<biagio> ho fatto sudo ma niente
<bobbybong> sudo !!
<zul_> chi mi aiuta a configurare git?
<biagio> per innalzare i permessi a root
<biagio> forse ho fatto una stronza++++
<biagio> ho scritto sudo chmod.....
<biagio> :-)ù
<goldrake> nano nano
<goldrake> ciao
<goldrake> mi hanno prestato  questo nick, come faccio a crearmi un account da usare?
<goldrake> suca
<zul_> chi mi aiuta a configurare git?
<luca> e vai e si ritorna a windows (come al solito)
<luca> dell inspiron 1300 1gb di ram processore 1.60 gz  apertura pagina web windows 7 mezzo secondo ubuntu 11,04 9 secondi vorrei sapere perche su internet dicono sempre che ubuntu e migliore di windows
<bobbybong> luca, usati windows se ti piace
<OverMe> 9 secondi per una pagina web?
<OverMe> maccerto®
<luca> e si
<luca> e se apro ubuntu center si punta tutto
<luca> stai a vedere che ho torrto io
<OverMe> no no, si punta sempre a tutti
<luca> be magari dovrebbero dire che ci vuole il pc della nasa per unity
<OverMe> direbbero una cavolata
<luca> almeno ci avvisano e stiamo apposto
<OverMe> also, puoi anche non usarlo
<luca> e vero ma sai mi scoccia  reinstallare tutto da capo
<OverMe> entri con gnome classico, magari basta un computer della NSI
<OverMe> non c'è da reinstallare niente
<OverMe> al login scegli ubuntu classic
<luca> ok provero
<luca> no comunque quasi quasi ora prendo la fotocamera  faccio anchio un video youtube windows vs ubuntu mettendo le prestazioni del mio pc
<luca> buonanotte
<luca> addio
<zul__> chi conosce git?
<bobbybong> http://git-scm.com/ zul_  :)
<zul_> grazie bobbybong
<stejazz> sera a tutti
<stejazz> ragazzi avrei un urgente bisogno di aiuto...
<stejazz> vorrei sapere come disabilitare una delle 2 schede video all'interno del mio portatile hp pavilion dv6 3103-sl
<stejazz> qualcuno è in grada di aiutarmi?? grazie...
<jester-> stejazz: di solito si fa nel bios
<stejazz> jester-, scusami mi è arrivata la pizza...
<stejazz> ci possimao sentire più tardi??
<stejazz> cmq dal bios non ne ho la possibilità di farlo... :-(
<stejazz> una volta yvesbsas mi aveva dato un comando per disabilitarla dal terminale dal kernel o robe del genere...
<stejazz> boooo
<jester-> stejazz: sono diverse le schede?
<stejazz> si
<stejazz> una intel e una ati
<jester-> stejazz: prova a mettere in blacklist il modulo di quella che non interessa
<stejazz> cioè??
<stejazz> mi puoi dare un elenco di istruzione come x i bambini?? lol XD
<jester-> stejazz: quele delle duo vuoi spegnere
<stejazz> a tra poco..
<stejazz> ati
<stejazz> consuma di +...
<bod> ciao a tutti , ho un problema con un sistema kubuntu 11.04, usando l'uscita hdmi , i caratteri del sistema risulltano piccolissimi e illeggibili
<bod> e anche provando con la lente in dotazione in kde , si vede che è un problema di visualizzazione e non di dimensioni ...., qualche suggerimento ?
<bobbybong> bod impostazioni di sistema aspetto applicazioni aumenta la dimensione dei font osempre da impostazioni di sistema snermo e video
<bobbybong> shermo
<bod> il guaio è che non si legge niente e la vedo dura .....
<enzotib>  in gnome si puo cambiare il numero di dpi, in kde non so
<jester-> anche un kde
<jester-> in gestione fonti
<jester-> kde di default li ha 75
<bod> mahhh stranissimo ....
<bod> al momento abbiamo aumentato la grandezza dei font e si leggono i caratteri ma appaiono decisamente male .....
<jester-> bod: abilita l'aliasing
<jester-> già in kde i font fanno schifo di suo senza antialiasing fanno veramente pena
<bod> si stiamo provando ...., con l'antialiasing sembrano migliorare , ora stiamo cercando di aggiustare il tiro ... :D
<bod> comunque si , è tutto un discorso di dpi e di antialiasing , che con i settaggi di sistema , non vanno bene su hdmi e risoluzione full HD
<attempt> bod se non risolvi chiedi che si sistema
<bod> si si , al momento siamo giunti ad una cosa accettabile ....
<bod> ora il problema è l'audio con l'HDMI ...., la tele in hdmi accetta audio solo da li ....
<Stefano__> jester-, cis ei ancora?
<Stefano__> sono stejazz...
<attempt> per i caratteri in impostazioni di sistema, aspetto delle applicazioni, caratteri, imposta 96 dpi , poi nella finestra configura metti a sub pixel inting rgb, stile di hinting moderato, poi salvi. bod
<attempt> *hinting
<attempt> per l'audio vai in impostazioni di sistema, multimedia, phonon e vai per tentativi. dipende dall'hw che hai.
<stejazz> jester-, ?
<stejazz> attempt, sai dirmi x caso come disabilitare una scheda video??
<stejazz> dal bios non ci riesco... XD
<attempt> dal bios la devi disabilitare stejazz.
<attempt> avrai mica un i5 o i7 ? non tutte le motherboard permettono di disabilitare la vga dipende dal tipo di bios.
<stejazz> i5
<stejazz> dal bios non c'è nessuna schermata che mi permett di farlo...
<stejazz>  è un portatile...
<stejazz> non so se c'entra...
<stejazz> attempt, come posso fare?
<attempt> non saprei mai fatto. googla  ubuntu, nome portatile preciso, disabilitare intel vga.
<finisterrae> ho problemi con l installaione di ubuntu su chiavetta
<finisterrae> mi chiede di fare un partizione su disco solo che no me lo fa sulla chiavetta ma sui disci fissi del pc
<finisterrae> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<finisterrae> che fo_
<finisterrae> ?
<finisterrae> c 'e qualcuno
<finisterrae> chi mi aiuta_
<finisterrae> please!
<finisterrae> come si installa ubuntu su usb?
<Claudinux> !usb | finisterrae
<ubot-it> finisterrae: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<finisterrae> ok il mio problema però è un altro
<finisterrae> ossia è più complesso
<finisterrae> mi chiede di fare un partizione su disco solo che non me lo fa sulla chiavetta ma sui disci fissi del pc...
<finisterrae> pronto!
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-29
<jack84> ciao a tutti
<jack84> sono nuovo della chat come funziona? c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con ubuntu 11.04
<kle88> hi al
<kle88> l
<kle88> ciao a tutti
<kle88> come si fa ad avere msn per ubuntu ??
<kle88> may i know where i can found amsn ?
<kle88> help me please!
<jack84> come faccio a spostre la barra delle app di sinistra
<jack84> ?
<kle88> qua nn ci caga nessuno
<kle88> assistenza di merda proprio
<giordano> salve a tutti e tutte, ho una cosa da chiedere, ho installato su un vecchio notebook lubuntu, siccome non mi piaceva la videata di lubuntu l'ho cambiata con gnome, a mio avviso migliore, ora vorrei che partisse come defoult , come devo fare? grazie
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> giorno a tutti
<bia> salve, vorrei sapere come dare un doppio indirizzo IP alla mia scheda di rete. In questo momento la scheda di rete ha già un indirizzo IP statico e vorrei aggiungerne un altro
<glpiana> bia, crea una nuova connessione dal network manager e poi scegli quale usare a seconda della necessità
<tito73> giorno a tutti
<bia> glpiana, ma ho bisogno di usarle in contemporanea
<glpiana> bia, in contemporanea? ma hai due schede? poi io di reti so ben poco e mi verrebbe da chiederti pure perchè :)
<tito73> mi potreste consigliare quale distribuzione linux è piu stabile su un netbook?
<glpiana> !chat | tito73
<ubot-it> tito73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bia> glpiana, con un IP esco su internet e con l'altro gestire una NAS interno
<glpiana> bia, con due schede?
<bia> glpiana, no una sola
<glpiana> bia, non so come possa una scheda prendere due indirizzi ip contemporaneamente
<bia> glpiana, con suse 8/9/10 bastava aggiungere una riga "ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.x.x." in /etc/init.d/boot.local, ma con ubuntu 11.04 questo fale non esiste
<reddos> ciao a tutti per sbaglio ho tolto indicatore completo  0.4.12 dal pannello superiore mi dite come si fa x rimetterlo grazie
<glpiana> reddos, tasto destro -> aggiungi al pannello
<glpiana> bia, non so aiutarti
<bia> glpiana, grazie lo stesso
<reddos> ho gia provato e non so piu dove trovarlo
<glpiana> reddos, se fai tasto destro -> aggiungi al pannello ti appare la finestra con l'elenco delle applett?
<reddos> non ce
<glpiana> reddos, non c'è cosa? l'applet in qestione o la finestra con le applet?
<glpiana> *questione
<reddos> nellelenco applett non ce
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> reddos, l'elenco è in italiano o in inglese?
<reddos> italiano
<glpiana> reddos, vedi gli altri indicatori?
<glpiana> reddos, apri un terminale
<glpiana> reddos, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep indicator-applet-complete
<glpiana> bia, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking#Creating_Interface_Aliases
<reddos> fatto ma non fa
<glpiana> reddos, non va che vuol dire? che non elenca niente?
<reddos> esatto non elenca niente
<glpiana> reddos, allora devi dire che non elenca niente, non che non fa
<glpiana> reddos, sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-complete
<glpiana> reddos, e la prossima volta occhio a cosa disinstalli
<bia> glpiana, graze
<bia> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> bia, me l'ha passato OverMe , ringrazia lui :)
<tito73> su ubuntu it chat non risponde nessuno::(
<bia> OverMe, grazie
<reddos> devo riavviare?
<glpiana> reddos, chiudi la sessione e poi rientra se già non appare nell'elenco
<reddos> non appare nell'elenco indicator-applet-complete
<glpiana> reddos, dpkg -l | grep indicator-applet
<glpiana> !paste | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> salve
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654278/       guarda
<cristian_c> stavo provando alcuni dispositivi
<cristian_c> quando ho riscontrato due problemi
<tito73> mi potreste consigliare quale distribuzione linux è piu stabile su un netbook?  grazie
<glpiana> tito73, ti ho già chiesto di chiedere altrove
<glpiana> tito73, il fatto che non ti rispondano è ininfluente
<tito73> ok
<cristian_c> tito73, join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> reddos, tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello, spostati sugli indicatori e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tito73> ho gia provato su #ubuntu-it-chat ma non mi danno delle risposte
<glpiana> tito73, ripeto che è ininfluente. non penso che se finiscono il pane dal panettiere tu vada a cercarlo in un negozio di scarpe
<cristian_c> tito73, prova successivamente, oppure in altri canali generici o dedicati ai netbook, questo è il canale dedicato al supporto a ubuntu
<tito73> oltre a #ubuntu-it-chat  mi potete dare un alro link dedeicato ai netbook
<glpiana> tito73, www.google.it o www.google.com
<cristian_c> dicevo, se digito hcitool per identificare l'adattatore bluetooth montato sul pc
<cristian_c> *hcitool dev
<cristian_c> la voce devices è vuota
<cristian_c> a questo punto mi viene il dubbio se sia il comando giusto per identificare l'adattatore
<cristian_c> qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosain proposito?
<cristian_c> enl caso vi sia successo, voi di solito cosa fate?
<cristian_c> *nel
<glpiana> !bluetooth | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<glpiana> cristian_c, hai installato tutto quello elencato?
<cristian_c> glpiana, infatti stavo leggendo proprio quella pagina prima di scrivere qua :P
<cristian_c> ora controllo i pacchetti
<cristian_c> ma lì è scritto:
<cristian_c> "il supporto al bluetooth viene installato in maniera predefinita con il sistema"
<cristian_c> e infatti nella riga successiva dice che i pacchetti sono nrcessari per trasferimento file e altre operazioni di base
<cristian_c> glpiana, e in effetti non è proprio chiaro quello che si dovrebbe fare
<cristian_c> glpiana, in ogni caso ho dato il comando hcitool dev ma il risultato non restituisce elementi nella lista, non so se è quello giusto però
<glpiana> cristian_c, se no restituisce nulla vuol dire che non vede nulla
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì ma non so se è il comando giusto per l'adattatore
<cristian_c> glpiana, e per adattatore non intendo i dispositivi bluetooth collegati al bluetooth
<cristian_c> forse mi sono spiegato male :(
<glpiana> cristian_c, io ti so dire che con quel comando vedi le periferiche bluetooth, sempre che siano rese visibili. di più non so dirti. ma installa quei pacchetti, sempre che la cosa non sia così pesante. noto della resistenza da parte tua
<cristian_c> non li avevo installati perché la guida diceva che il supporto era installato in modo predefinito
<glpiana> fai come vuoi
<cristian_c> comunque ok, non è un problema, si possono installare
<cristian_c> infatti mi serviva il comando per identificare il dispositivo bluetooth principale, e non le periferiche bluetooth collegate :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, quello lo vedi con lsusb o lspci a seconda di come è collegato al pc
<cristian_c> di quei pacchetti solo tre non erano instalati, ho provveduto a installare i restanti
<cristian_c> *installati
<reddos> glpiana ho risolto grazie
<cristian_c> glpiana, anche dopo aver installato i pacchetti il comando mi restituisce soltanto la stringa Devices: seguita dal nulla
<cristian_c> glpiana, avevo già provato a rilevarla con quei comandi ma non riesco a capire come identificarla
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> ciao mefrio
<mefrio> buongiorno cristian_c
<mefrio> cristian_c hai lo stesso problema di ieri con il wifi?
<cristian_c> mefrio, avevo risolto, ma poi era continuato a non funzionare
<mefrio> cristian_c ok...io purtroppo non so come aiutarti
<cristian_c> il punto è che il bluetooth e il wifi condividono lo stesso tasto di scelta rapida
<cristian_c> mefrio, beh, non è la fine del mondo :D
<cristian_c> glpiana, invece il comando hciconfig mi mostra qualcosa
<cristian_c> sempre più mistero
<cristian_c> inoltre non so se posso esporre la seconda questione che sottintende un problema preliminare
<cristian_c> in pratica non ho capito bene come inserire la sd del cellulare nel lettore di schede
<cristian_c> posso chiedere qui o nell'altro canale?
<finisterrae> buongiorno
<finisterrae> sono riuscito a mettere ubuntu sulla chiavetta, mi apre ubuntu solo che durante l'installazione mi chiede di fare la partizione dei dischi fissi del mio pc
<finisterrae> ma non voglio fare alcuna partizione dei miei dischi fissi ma al massimo della mia chiavetta
<finisterrae> che cosa devo fare?
<filippo> bng mi sapete dire come faccio a funzionare il gioco di burraccoline
<cristian_c> finisterrae, come hai creato il disco di avvio?
<filippo> ho scaricato il programma nn funziona...
<cristian_c> filippo, da dove hai scaricato il gioco?
<finisterrae> con unebootin
<finisterrae> perchè ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu dal sito ubuntu
<cristian_c> finisterrae, riesci a scattare una foto o a realizzare un'immagine?
<finisterrae> ?
<cristian_c> sì, della schermata
<finisterrae> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> neanch'io me lo ricordo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> in alternativa con la fotocamera
<cristian_c> i facevo così almeno
<cristian_c> *io
<cristian_c> :D
<OverMe> finisterrae, hai messo la iso sulla pennina per installare ubuntu sulla stressa pennina?
<glpiana> finisterrae, non capisco perchè tu  faccia avviare l'installazione
<filippo> <cristian  e mi ha dato burraccoline clienti e anche con ramino royal ma nn mi funziona nn li apre
<finisterrae> lo fa ubuntu per i fatti suoi
<finisterrae> io ora sto chattando tramite ubuntu
<glpiana> finisterrae, ubuntu da solo non fa nulla. all'avvio ti chiede se installare o provare?
<finisterrae> si overme cmq
<finisterrae> perchè altrimenti era ancora peggio la situazione
<glpiana> finisterrae, non c'è supporto su software esterni in questo canale
<glpiana> azz, sorry finisterrae
<finisterrae> no, mi chiede di installare
<glpiana> filippo,  non c'è supporto su software esterni in questo canale
<glpiana> finisterrae, ti chiede di installare o di provare
<glpiana> finisterrae, controlla
<filippo> <cristian ci 6
<glpiana> e se gli dici di installare è normale che voglia partizionare il disco
<finisterrae> dunquequello che mi sta funzionando orora è la prova?
<finisterrae> all'avvio mi ha chiesto di installare
<cristian_c> filippo, join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> finisterrae, none. all'avvio ti da la scelta
<glpiana> finisterrae, installa ubuntu o prova ubuntu
<finisterrae> no cazzo
<glpiana> finisterrae, oh
<glpiana> finisterrae, ti ricordo che sei su un canale pubblico
<finisterrae> senza offesa
<finisterrae> ma è òla trza volta che me lo chiedete
<filippo> glpiana mi puoi aiutare tu perfavore
<finisterrae> ed è la terza volta che vi dico che si apre la finestra di installazione
<glpiana> finisterrae, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=02-lucid.png guarda sta figura
<glpiana> vedi una schermata simile?
<finisterrae> si
<glpiana> se hai l'ultima versione ci saranno delle grosse icone, ma il concetto è questo
<finisterrae> il mio è il 10.1 come versione
<glpiana> finisterrae, e allora alla domanda "ti chiede cosa fare?" devi rispondere "sì, mi chiede se installare o provare"
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> finisterrae, se non rispondi questo è normale che ti venga chiesto e richiesto
<Youssef> uso ubuntu 11.04 , come faccio ad installare i driver di samsung clx 3175 fw?
<Youssef> speravo me lo riconoscesse in automatico ma purtroppo nn è così
<finisterrae> come si fa a scattare la foto del desgtop?
<glpiana> Youssef, devi cercare sul sito della samsung i driver per linux
<finisterrae> desktop
<glpiana> finisterrae, applicazioni accessori cattura schermata, oppure premi il tasto printscreen
<finisterrae> tralaltro è tutto in inglese come fo a cambiare lingua?
<glpiana> sistema amministrazione supporto lingue (sarà language support)
<finisterrae> non mi fa cambiare nemmeno la lingua...
<finisterrae> come faccio a farvi vedere lo screenshoot?
<glpiana> !image | finisterrae
<ubot-it> finisterrae: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Leen151> ciao a tutti, qualcuno è disponibile per aiutarmi ad installare mod_proxy_html?
<Youssef> glpiana: ho scaricato i driver per linux dal sito samung , e mi ha scaricato 1 file .tar.gz , pensavo partisse in automatico... come faccio a far partire l installazione di 1 file .tar.gz ?
<finisterrae> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/screenshoticr.png/
<Youssef> glpiana: oppure devo scompattarlo , come fosse 1 file compresso ? come fosse 1 .zip?
<finisterrae> mi appare questo  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/screenshoticr.png/
<finisterrae> senza toccare nulla
<finisterrae> ma se io volessi ubuntu e non la prova sulla chiavetta che fo?
<OverMe> la devi installare, ovviamente non sulla stessa chiavetta con cui fai partire l'installazione
<finisterrae> ma io voglio ubuntu solo sulla chiavetta
<finisterrae> overme, io sto usando ubuntu in questo momento
<finisterrae> mettendo la chiavetta esclusivamente
<finisterrae> ma è la versione di prova
<OverMe> si l'avevo capito
<OverMe> se la vuoi installare sulla chiavetta serve che il programma di installazione non stia su quella chiavetta
<OverMe> quindi o masterizzi l'iso su cd o prendi un'altra chiavetta
<finisterrae> io voglio semplicemente mettere ubuntu installato sulla chiavetta
<finisterrae> io con unebootin ho provato tutti e metodi possibili e questa è l'unica che mi ha fatto funzionare ubuntu
<finisterrae> mi avete detto voi di usare unebootin ieri
<finisterrae> e ora mi dite che non serve?
<OverMe> chi ha detto che non serve?
<enzotib> "voi" mi pare un po' generico
<finisterrae> allora perchè devo ririririfare l'operazione?
<finisterrae> ieir in chat
<finisterrae> c'era un pò di gente
<finisterrae> e non mi ricordo i nomi
<glpiana> !logs | finisterrae
<ubot-it> finisterrae: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<finisterrae> ?
<glpiana> finisterrae, hai detto che non ricordi i nomi. lì ci sono i log, anche quelli di ieri
<finisterrae> ma si dai, non sto polemizzando
<glpiana> finisterrae, la schermata che hai postato da dove arriva?
<finisterrae> permalosi
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> finisterrae, e poi che intendi con "versione di prova"?
<finisterrae> gho detto che mi avete consigliato unebootin e ora mi state dicendo di rifare l'operazione
<finisterrae> non sto criticando nessuno
<glpiana> quella che hai ora sulla chiavetta è ubuntu a tutti gli effetti
<finisterrae> examples
<finisterrae> all'avvio mi appare questa cosa  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/screenshoticr.png/ se rifiuto uso lo stesso ubuntu ma non l'ho installato effettivamente altrimenti perchè mi apre tale finestra?
<glpiana> finisterrae, dal log di ieri:
<glpiana> <nicotano> finisterrae, menu amministrazione crea disco d'avvio
<glpiana> <nicotano> scegli opzione con riserva parte chiavetta per dati persistenti
<finisterrae> nicotano mi ha aiutato molto
<finisterrae> tant'è che non sarei qui se non fosse per lui
<glpiana> finisterrae, per favore, resta sul pezzo, non perderti in chiacchiere
<glpiana> finisterrae, tu ora hai ubuntu sulla chiavetta
<glpiana> e vuoi usarlo per mettere ubuntu sulla chiavetta?
<finisterrae> si
<glpiana> hai già ubuntu sulla chiavetta. io non capisco dove vuoi andare
<finisterrae> il mio problem è che mi appare questo  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/screenshoticr.png/
<finisterrae> ma perchè se è già installato come voi mi dite?
<glpiana> finisterrae, hai usato unetbootin?
<finisterrae> si
<glpiana> finisterrae, quindi non hai fatto come ha detto nicoatno
<glpiana> *nicotano
<finisterrae> io ho seguito nicotano , ho fatto la partizione...ho fatto avvio da usb
<finisterrae> mi avvia ubntu e mi appare questo che ti ho mostrato
<finisterrae> ne più ne meno
<glpiana> finisterrae, tu sul pc hai solo windows?
<finisterrae> si
<finisterrae> xp
<glpiana> finisterrae, ok. aspetta
<glpiana> finisterrae, usa questo e ringrazia enzotib http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<finisterrae> io ringrazio a prescindere tutti
<finisterrae> però in pratica mi state dicendo di rifare tutto da capo lol
<glpiana> finisterrae, sì
<glpiana> in realtà no
<glpiana> ti si sta dicendo di fare un'altra cosa
<glpiana> ma non preoccuparti: puoi richiedere il rimborso dei soldi spesi per l'assistenza
<finisterrae> ehehehhhe
<Leen151> ciao a tutti, qualcuno è disponibile per aiutarmi ad installare mod_proxy_html?
<finisterrae> guarda che sembro scorbutico ma io quando impreco lo faccio scherzando come ieri il discorso delle fruit yoi
<glpiana> Leen151, che c'entra con questo canale?
<Leen151> è un canale riservato ad ubuntu, no?
<glpiana> Leen151, mi pare evidente dal topic
<Leen151> quindi cosa c'è di sbagliato nella mia richiesta? :)
<glpiana> Leen151, che riguarda apache?
<Leen151> riguarda ubuntu in realtà
<finisterrae> a dopo...
<Leen151> ubuntu fornisce mod_proxy_html vers.3.0.1
<Leen151> vorrei se possibile sostituirlo con la 3.1
<Leen151> ma non ho capito come fare..
<Leen151> e non trovo nessuna guida in rete
<glpiana> Leen151, non c'è supporto su versioni di software diverse da quelle contenute nei repository
<Leen151> mm.. quindi come posso fare?
<glpiana> Leen151, io davvero non capisco: ti viene detto che non verrà spiegato come fare e tu chiedi come fare?
<glpiana> !chat | Leen151
<ubot-it> Leen151: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Leen151: sistema debian trovi il pacchetto.deb
<Leen151> grazie jester, provo a cercare
<Leen151> niente da fare.. non trovo nessun pacchetto .deb.. ho capito comunque che non è il canale corretto anche se sto provando a lavorare con ubuntu.. grazie lo stesso ;)
<pa> salve
<pa> ho un problema: ho provato ad usare acronis true image per clonare il disco del portatile dentro un disco piu grande. Adesso grub funziona, e windows parte, pero linux no. Ho fatto boot con una ubuntu live, ho modificato fstab aggiornando gli uuid delle partizioni, e reinstallato grub con grub-install --root-directory --boot-directory
<pa> pero ubuntu ancora non riparte, e ottengo un errore "error: no argument specified"
<jester-> pa: sudo grub-install /dev/sdildicochepartelaboot  sudo update-grub
<jester-> pa: lo devi fare in charoot da ubuntu
<jester-> se dai i comandi direttamente da live non fa un tubo
<pa> ah in chroot
<pa> grazie, riprovo
<jester-> !grub | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pa> jester-, grazie mille. era proprio questo che mi serviva :)
<jester-> :D
<finisterrae> non riesco a cambiare lingua
<finisterrae> ho risolto un problema, me ne ricompare un altro lol
<glpiana> finisterrae, system --> administration --> language support
<cristian_c> finisterrae, nella schermata iniziale c'era la possibilità di sceglierla
<finisterrae> fatto ma non me la carica...
<finisterrae> premo su install languages e scelgo italiano solo che va in crash
<finisterrae> package is already installed...si ma la lingua italiana non la trovo lo stesso
<finisterrae> cosa faccio_
<finisterrae> no, nella schermata non mi ha dato nessuna possibilit' di scelta
<finisterrae> in più a differenza delle volte precedenti non parte nessuna installazione...però sul desktop c'è l'icona install ubuntu 10.10
<finisterrae> qualche consiglio?
<finisterrae> glpiana please
<ErVito> finisterrae: vuoi l'ambiente gnome cambiato di lingua?
<ErVito> (menu)
<ErVito> e sottomeno
<ErVito> menu*
<pa> perchè spesso quando faccio shutdown o restart ubuntu fa semplicemente logout?
<pa> (natty)
<ErVito> pa: de?
<pa> de?
<pa> ah
<pa> gnome no effects
<finisterrae> voglio che i pannelli e il deck siano in italiano
<ErVito> finisterrae: prova: sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-it e poi riavvia la sessione (dovresti farlo, se non lo avessi già fatto dopo aver installato le lingue per via grafica)
<finisterrae> e perchè sul desktop ho ancora install ubuntu 10.10?
<ErVito> pa: strano, a me capita su xfce, pensavo fosse una cimice del de ma vedo che allora c'è anche in gnome
<finisterrae> si ma dove devo scrivere quella pappardella?
<ErVito> finisterrae: sei da live?
<finisterrae> ?
<ErVito> finisterrae: se hai installato ubuntu non dovresti vedere "install.." se invece sei da live (in versione prova) con il cd nel lettore
<ErVito> è normale che ci sia quel collegamento
<ErVito> e tutte le modifiche che stai applicando sono quindi temporanee e allo spegnimento del pc andrà tutto perso
<finisterrae> allora qui ognuno mi da risposte diverse ;-)
<ErVito> se invece hai installato regolarmente ubuntu e vedi ancora quel collegamento, qualcosa non va, non so cosa!
<finisterrae> io ho seguito i consigli per installare ubuntu su chiavetta
<finisterrae> ogni volta che riavviavo mi apriva l'icona di installazione automatica che mi chiedeva anche la lingua
<finisterrae> in più mi chiedeva la partizione dei dischi fissi ma io lo voglio su chiavetta
<ErVito> ehm, hai una live da usb mi pare di capire, non una installazione "portatile"
<finisterrae> allora mi hanno consigliato di usare univeersalusbinstalleras 1 2 3
<ErVito> esatto, tu hai fatto una usb avviabile, una live (avvio in prova senza installazione locale sul pc) solo che invece di essere su cd è su usb
<finisterrae> riavvio il processo e mi apre ubuntu in inglese senza chidermi nulla riguardo l'installazione
<finisterrae> allora ritorno alla domanda di base come installo ubuntu su chiavetta?
<ErVito> bella dumanda
<finisterrae> io ho il file immagine sul mio pc e usavo unebootin come consigliatomi in questi giorni su questa chat
<glpiana> !installazione | finisterrae facendo attenzione al disco che selezioni. ovvio non parti dalla chiavetta su cui vuoi installare
<ubot-it> finisterrae facendo attenzione al disco che selezioni. ovvio non parti dalla chiavetta su cui vuoi installare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> finisterrae, e occhio anche a dove metti grub
<finisterrae> seeeeeeeeeeeeee ho capito torno a xp
<finisterrae> lol
<ErVito> glpiana: fa una installazione normale soltanto che deve selezionare la chiavetta usb come dispositivo di installazione
<ErVito> giusto?
<ErVito> partizionare e tutto il resto
<glpiana> ErVito, sì.
<ErVito> lol
<finisterrae> glpiana ma perchè non me lo avete detto subito da ieri?
<jack84> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> finisterrae, perchè anche quella che hai ora può essere usata allo stesso modo
<glpiana> finisterrae, tu volevi ubuntu su usb e hai ubuntu su usb
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<ErVito> solo che non salva una cippa xD
<finisterrae> ma non ho ubuntu installato come vi ho chiesto
<jack84> c'è qualcuno ke può darmi una mano con ubuntu 11.04 ? help me
<glpiana> !qualcuno | jack84
<ubot-it> jack84: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ErVito> lui voleva una installazione stabile su usb
<finisterrae> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<glpiana> ErVito, eh, spiegagli come fare allora
<jack84> grazie ubot-it
<finisterrae> lol
<ErVito> mi sa che non si è spiegato troppo bene
<ErVito> glpiana: eh, basta dirgli di fare n'installazione
<ErVito> finisterrae: fai una installazione normale
<cristian_c> la famosa ubuntu persistente
<ErVito> al partizionamento indichi il disco usn
<ErVito> usb
<ErVito> (chiavetta)
<finisterrae> cosa c'era di non chiaro nel aver chiesto : voglio installare ubuntu sulla chiavetta?
<finisterrae> lol
<jack84> allora il mio prob riguarda la barra delle app che compare sulla sinistra dello schermo, vorrei spostarla ma non ci riesco, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> sì, perché ci sono due tipi diversi:
<cristian_c> 1) creazione live usb da chiavetta al posto del cd per installare su notebook e desktop (quando ad esempio non presente lettore cd)
<glpiana> jack84, non si può
<jack84> grazie glpiana ci stavo perdendo la testa, quindi meglio tornare alla vecchia, tu cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> 2) ubuntu persistente su chiavetta usb, cioè un vero e proprio hard disk mobile dove viene installato il sistema e dove gira
<cristian_c> finisterrae, spero sia più chiara la differenza :)
<finisterrae> si ma è due giorni che ve lo chiedo!!!!!
<finisterrae> lol
<finisterrae> io voglio installare ubuntu su chiavetta è ovvio che non voglio il live ma ubuntu vero e proprio!
<ErVito> finisterrae: non era stato compreso, ecco tutto. Spero che adesso tu abbia capito come farew
<SaaMmY> io l'ho fatto una volta
<finisterrae> onestamente no
<SaaMmY> ma solo con filesystema ext2
<glpiana> jack84, non ha senso quello che dici
<SaaMmY> cmq è più facile installarlo su SD
<SaaMmY> anche microSD
<SaaMmY> che su una chiavvetta
<SaaMmY> per la chiavetta serve una guida
<finisterrae> ottimo saaMmy
<SaaMmY> mentre per installarlo su SD non occorre la guida...
<glpiana> jack84, passare alla vecchia versione perchè l'interfaccia  di default non ti piace quando basta fare logout e scegliere altro...
<SaaMmY> fai la installazione normale
<jack84> si scusa glpiana volevo intendere cosa mi consigli di fare? tornare ad ubuntu10.04 ^?
<finisterrae> ma se premessi ora il file install ubuntu 10.10 qualcuno mi potebbe aiutare?
<jack84> glpiana ma non mi piace la versione classica...vorrei avere qualcosa di piu bello graficamente...te conosci qualche bella versione di ubuntu 10.04?
<SaaMmY> se lo premi potrebbe esplodere il mondo
<finisterrae> io sono sul live di ubuntu sulla chiavetta orora
<SaaMmY> in quel caso non lo sapremo mai
<glpiana> jack84, le interfacce son sempre le stesse: gnome, xfce, kde, windowsmaker, enlightenment. cerca su gogol. quello che ti piace usi
<finisterrae> lol
<glpiana> finisterrae, non puoi installare dal supporto sul supporto stesso
<finisterrae> altro che 2012
<OverMe> te l'ho detto 3 ore fa tra l'altro
<finisterrae> lallora perchè me lo da sul desktop?
<glpiana> finisterrae, perchè da quel supporto puoi installare su altri supporti
<finisterrae> si ma il file iso non è più sulla chiavetta m,a sul deck dixp
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> champagne
<filo1234> lol
<finisterrae> allora ditemi cosa fare partendo da xp
<glpiana> vado a bere un caffè. comincio a leggere cose strane
<jack84> glpiana non conosco questo sito e non lo riesco a trovare cdv vado?
<filo1234> glpiana: vengo anche io è meglio...forse il terzo caffè mi aiuta a capire meglio
<finisterrae> ho capito quello che intendi però siamo di nuovo punto a capo
<glpiana> filo1234, oki, dai, ci si vede alla macchinetta
<cristian_c> finisterrae, comunque più sopra ho elencato i diversi utilizzi, quindi ogni volta che ti vuoi riferire all'una o all'altra possibilità, sai come fare ;)
<massimo18> ei e io?
<glpiana> massimo18, dai, corri :D
<SaaMmY> ricordatevi che questo canale è dedicato solo all'aiutare e/o condividere informazioni utili concernenti ubuntu
<glpiana> SaaMmY, togli il condividere informazioni
<SaaMmY> per altro andate su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> SaaMmY, questo canale è solo per il supporto
<SaaMmY> morale?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, morale? nessuna. solo una precisazione: non è un canale di scambio informazioni. per il resto se vuoi se ne parla in #ubuntu-it-chat
<finisterrae> supporto una beata lol è da tre giorni che vi chiedo una informazioni e da due giorni che ognuno mi dice una cosa differente lol
<SaaMmY> no diceva supporto morale?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, nemmeno
<glpiana> a dopo
<finisterrae> magari anche quello
<SaaMmY> bb
<finisterrae> abbiate pazienza con me ...è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<SaaMmY> ah bene
<SaaMmY> la fine del mondo si avvicina
<finisterrae> altrimenti non avrei chiesto supporto o sopportazione
<OverMe> finisterrae, ti ho spiegato cosa devi fare ore fa, se vuoi continuare a fare come ti pare non dare la colpa ad altro
<SaaMmY> lol
<OverMe> *altri
<SaaMmY> dai esponi tutta la faccenda chiaramente
<cristian_c> finisterrae, comunque il wiki avrebbe aiutato a esprimersi in modo più preciso (mi riferisco alla sezione Installazione)
<ErVito> chiamatemi pure "l'illuminato"
<cristian_c> e quindi si sarebbe perso meno tempo a tentare di spiegarsi e a tentare di capire
<demirulez> Ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con l'installazione di firefox 5.0 con Ubuntu 11.04 appena aggiornato, kernel 2.6.38-10-generic, questo è l'output del comando sudo apt-get install firefox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654409/ qualche consiglio? Grazie
<finisterrae> ora passo passo io ho l'immagine iso sul mio xp e volgio installare ubuntu su chiavetta caosa devo fare....
<massimo18> demirulez: firefox 5.0?
<OverMe> finisterrae, hai un'altra chiavetta o la possibilità di masterizzare su cd?
<finisterrae> yes
<OverMe> quale delle due?
<demirulez> massimo18: l'ultima versione da repo: 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2
<finisterrae> entrambe
<massimo18> demirulez: si e che problema hai?
<finisterrae> hia l'imbarazzo della scelta
<OverMe> finisterrae, masterizzi l'immagine su cd e fai partire il programma di installazione DA CD
<finisterrae> hai
<demirulez> massimo18: ho postato l'output del comando
<demirulez> massimo18:
<OverMe> e in fase di installazione gli dici di installare sulla chiavetta
<finisterrae> ok dopo di che?
<demirulez> massimo18: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654409/
<finisterrae> devo mettere qualche partizione?
<OverMe> finisterrae, gli dici di utilizzare tutto lo spazio disponibile, fa da se
<finisterrae> e poi sulla hiavetta posso installare programmi per ubuntu?
<finisterrae> e posso usarlo su altri pc?
<OverMe> finisterrae, si, è un'installazione normale
<SaaMmY> cmq se vuoi salvare windows xp non usare tutto lo spazio disponibile
<finisterrae> e mangiare una fruitjoysenza masticarla?
<massimo18> demirulez: come si può vedere dall'output che hai postato hai robaccia di terze parti che da fastidio
<finisterrae> saammy ?
<SaaMmY> se installi come ti stanno guidando tramite CD non potrai usare ubuntu e i suoi programmi in altri pc
<SaaMmY> cmq dipende dalla dimensione della penna quanti GB supporta?^
<finisterrae> 16
<SaaMmY> 16 gb?
<SaaMmY> alla faccia
<finisterrae> yes
<SaaMmY> è buona
<SaaMmY> ?
<SaaMmY> quanto l'hai pagata e quando?
<finisterrae> è una chiavetta che ho acquistato ter giorni fa
<massimo18> !chat | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SaaMmY> a quanto?
<SaaMmY> asp è rilevante
<finisterrae> 20euri
<SaaMmY> mmm
<SaaMmY> asp un momento
<massimo18> SaaMmY: qui sei in supporto per le chicchere di la
<massimo18> *chiacchere
<pa> qualcuno di voi usa freenx /neatx ?
<SaaMmY> qualità media
<finisterrae> se avevo i soldi di certo non stavo a parlare di xp ma avevo un mac e non sarei manco venuto a disturbarvi lol
<jester-> finisterrae: la usb la puoi fare con spazio aggiuntivo per dati usando il tool ubuntu, se vuoi un sistrma vero e proprio devi fare installazione normale sulla usb  far pure installare grub sulla stesa. quindo poi avvii la usb
<jester-> su qualsiasi pc che supporti il boot da usb
<Damaskinos> Salve gente ho un problema da tempo. Quando avvio applicazioni come kdenlive, kaffeine,amarok il computer non si spegne neppure da comando qual'è il problema?
<finisterrae> ma poi funziona su altri pc o no?
<jester-> finisterrae: se il pc fa ilboot sa usb si
<Damaskinos> altra cosa non riesco a masterizzare più nessun tipo di cd ne con k3b ne con brasero
<finisterrae> ottimo jester
<jester-> se è un pc vecchio puppi
<Damaskinos> falliscono la formattazione (il masterizzatore funziona)
<finisterrae>  ottima sammy ottimi tutti ora vado a lavurà egrazie mille!
<SaaMmY> si per fare come dice jester- ti occorre cmq masterizzare l'immagine su un CD poi inserisci la chiavetta poi avvii il CD live di ubuntu... e durante la installazione non in uno step devi indicare la chiavetta come dispositivo da usare
<SaaMmY> finisterrae:
<jester-> Damaskinos: per kseinlive cura quando joina peace
<finisterrae> ottimo prodotto
<jester-> SaaMmY: anche da altra usb ma da cd è la via piu semplice
<demirulez> massimo18: si, ho notato anche io, se non ricordo male, sulla versione 10.04 avevo usato lo script Ubuntuzilla per aggiornare ff
<massimo18> demirulez: è per quello che ora fa casino
<massimo18> demirulez: non so dirti altro
<finisterrae> miiiiiiiiiiiiiitici see you soon ma psero per voi anche di no lol
<SaaMmY> jester- però mi pare non potrà usare ext4 ma solo ext3 o ext2
<SaaMmY> perchè ext4 è per gli hardisk
<filo1234> SaaMmY: ?
<jester-> SaaMmY: ??
<massimo18> SaaMmY: ???
<SaaMmY> lol
<finisterrae> ????
<SaaMmY> si è così
<filo1234> SaaMmY: m ava va
<jester-> SaaMmY: cosi cosa
<SaaMmY> io l'ho provato
<filo1234> si vabè
<jester-> SaaMmY: l'hai provata male
<SaaMmY> io ho fede in me
<demirulez> massimo18: mmm ora diventa un casino andarlo a beccare
<finisterrae> lo ciao raga!
<SaaMmY> ciao
<massimo18> demirulez: non so che dirti
<finisterrae> grazie ancora e scusatemi
<jester-> demirulez: di solito arriva verso sera
<SaaMmY> dai ma io ho provato su una pennetta da 4 gb
<SaaMmY> una cosa misera
<filo1234> !chat | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> e 2
<SaaMmY> alla 3^ che succede?
<demirulez> jester-: lol, chi? Ubuntuzilla? :P
<SaaMmY> mi avete kicckat?
<filo1234> SaaMmY: falal finita
<jester-> demirulez: quello ti ha gio fottuto tempo fa
<jester-> già*
<SaaMmY> filo1234: sei stato tu ma tutti parlavano a perdere il senso del canale e ora quando lo faccio io ... che ingiustizia
<massimo18> demirulez: ma perchè usare porcherie quando in ubuntu c'è tutto quello che serve?
<demirulez> massimo18: nelle vecchie versioni ff veniva aggiornato molto lentamente attraverso i repo ufficiali, che ricordi io
<demirulez> massimo18: ora gli updates escono molto più frequentemente
<massimo18> demirulez: chiudiamo OT
<demirulez> massimo18: sisi
<filo1234> SaaMmY: sono stato io fare cosa?
<SaaMmY> a kikarmi
<filo1234> SaaMmY: si perchè ti avevo avvisato di finirla
<filo1234> 13:15 < filo1234> !chat | SaaMmY
<filo1234> 13:15 < ubot-it> SaaMmY: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SaaMmY> sono polemico lo ammetto ma la finisco qua
<filo1234> 13:16 < massimo18> e 2
<filo1234> 13:16 < SaaMmY> alla 3^ che succede?
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> ecco ok
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> looooooooooooool
<massimo18> ?
<filo1234> SaaMmY: ultimo avviso eh
<finisterrae> ciao ragazzi voglio installare ubuntu su chiavetta ma nelle opzioni non compare tale opzione...
<fale> finisterrae: basta che scegli come hard disk di destinazione la chiavetta
<glpiana> fale, glielo abbiamo ripetuto più volte
<finisterrae> il file è su cd...
<SaaMmY> per capire tutte le destinazioni metti in terminale in ubuntu live "sudo fdisk -l"
<finisterrae> mi apre il menù di ubuntu
<finisterrae> non prendermi per scemo altrimenti mi incazzo
<fale> glpiana: purtroppo è da un po' che non entravo in chan
<glpiana> !irc | finisterrae
<ubot-it> finisterrae: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<finisterrae> gglpiano
<glpiana> finisterrae, vedi di darti una calmata se no qui non resti a lungo, ok?
<finisterrae> se mi prendi in giro mi infastidisoc come fossi un caso disperato
<finisterrae> e lo sno lol
<SaaMmY> finisterrae: a che punto stai?
<finisterrae> ho messo ubuntu su cd
<glpiana> finisterrae, ti sto prendendo in giro se dico che stamattina più volte ti è stato ripetuto cosa fare? non mi pare
<SaaMmY> ora riavvia con il cd e fai partire il cd
<finisterrae> con te non parlo
<glpiana> !logs | finisterrae rileggi quello che ti p stato scritto da diversi utenti
<ubot-it> finisterrae rileggi quello che ti p stato scritto da diversi utenti: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<finisterrae> gne gne gne
<finisterrae> lol
<nicotano> salve
<shek> glpiana, ci sei? ho fatto come mi avevi detto...
<glpiana> shek, che ti avevo detto di fare?
<shek> glpiana, riavviare nautilus oppure resettare gnome
<shek> glpiana, ho fatto l'uno (nautilus) ma non è servito a niente..
<glpiana> shek, il reset di gnome?
<shek> glpiana, ho fatto anche il secondo...esatto
<glpiana> e si presenta lo stesso il problema?
<shek> glpiana, si è sistemato
<glpiana> shek, ah bon :)
<shek> glpiana, mi sono rimaste le cartelle rinominate
<glpiana> shek, che cartelle?
<nicotano> shek, le puioi eliminare
<glpiana> ah ho capito -.--
<glpiana> devo andare ora
<shek> glpiana, ma il problema dovrebbe essere risolto oppure potrebbe ripresentarsi
<shek> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> shek, non so dirti così su due piedi
<nicotano> shek, se non smarroni le config di gnome puoi stare tranquillo
<shek> nicotano, ho tolto due icone dalla barra e niente piu.....
<nicotano> non è quello, avrai fatto altro senza averne coscienza
<shek> nicotano, ok speriamo che duri..... grazie!
<nicotano> :)
<donato> il canale è vuoto ?
<Odo> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<donato> telecom ?
<donato> a che è dedicata
<Odo> qelal devi fare il 187
<donato> 187 ?
<donato> la domanda è: perche?
<Odo> donato, non ti seguo, ricominciamo da capo
<donato> cioè?
<Odo> in chan hai chiesto se il canale e' vuoto...
<Odo> ti e' stata spammata una delle frasi tipiche di chi entra in chan e non sa
<donato> visto che non ce' traffico
<Odo> poi hai chiesto telecom?
<Odo> e io ti ho detto se vuoi parlare con la telecom fai il 187
<donato> appunto  che centra telecom?
<Odo> non c'e' traffico ma se avessi letto coso ha spammato il bot, avresti capito eh
<Odo> donato, lo hai scritto tu, telecom :D
<donato> si ho letto su in cima  alla finestra cualcosa a riguardo!
<donato> finestra della chat
<Odo> donato, rileggi di nuovo va :)
<donato> o. k. leggerò poi ci scriveremo ..
<donato> se non avessi letto non certo replicavo una frase a riguardo " telecom "
<donato> odo c6?
<donato> scomparve!
<Odo> be' ci sono i log, se vuoi proprio insistere con questa telecom :D
<donato> affatto !
<donato> non certo non mi interessa anche!
<donato>  L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è
<donato> ..
<Odo> donato, guarda qui ci trovi log di parecchi anni, cosi' fino al 2012 sarai impegnato :D http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<donato>  anche questo è vero!
<fede1989_> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa su ubuntu 11.04 come rendere trasparente la barra superiore delle finestre? stile l'aero di windows
<donato> io no mi dispiace!
<pa> se faccio cat /dev/sdx > file, poi faccio pastrocchi col disco,  e poi faccio cat file > /dev/sdx, il disco viene ripristinato completamente? (partition table, boot sector, contenuti,boot loader)
<Odo> pa, saro' niubbo io, ma non conosco questa tecnica, poi mi farai sapere se funziona, perche' io non lo farei mai :)
<stefano80> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi se è possibile passare ad apt-get un file di testo con i programmi che si vuole installare, un po come si fa con wget -i lista_elenco?
<Odo> stefano80, puoi fare cosi'
<stefano80> Odo, dimmi
<filo1234> stefano80: dipende da come sono elencati i pacchetti nel file
<Odo> stefano80, in un file di testo metti la lista dei pacchetti da installare con uno spazio tra uno e un altro
<Odo> e poi potresti dare
<Odo> sudo apt-get install `cat file.txt`
<Odo> e secondo me funziona pure :D
<stefano80> Odo, adesso provo
<Odo> stefano80, si famim sapere se funza
<stefano80> ok
<fede1989_> scusate qualcuno sa come mettere i comandi rapidi di banshee tipo play avanti e indietro su docky o come gadget?
<stefano80> Odo, funziona, tuttavia se incontra pacchetti danneggiati o dipendenze non soddisfatte si ferma, lo segnala ed è necessario correggere il problema, altrimenti installa tutto automaticamente senza problemi
<Odo> stefano80, guarda forse se leggiamo il manuale di apt, ci sara' anche un modo piu' convenzionale
<Odo> diciamo che questo modo lo abbiamo impastato cosi' al volo
<stefano80> Odo, ok
<foo75> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come si fa ad unire più file pdf in un unico documento, pdf ?!
<Odo> stefano80, filo1234 usa un altro metodo con il for, puoi chiedere a lui :D
<Odo> stefano80, fonte: filo1234 : for f in `cat file.txt`;do sudo apt-get install $f;done
<stefano80> Odo, ok
<filo1234> stefano80:  for f in `cat nome_file`; do sudo apt-get install $f; done
<stefano80> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> foo75: installa pdftk
<filo1234> foo75: poi pdftk  *.pdf  cat output unico.pdf
<filo1234> oppure metti il nome dei pdf da unire al posto di *.pdf
<Odo> foo75, o anche pdf-shuffler se vuoi un tool grafico
<filo1234> offriamo alternative per ogni gusto come vedere
<filo1234> vedete
<Odo> ma fino alle 16.00
<Odo> poi c'e' il cambio turno
<foo75> filo1234, grazie mille ora provo, permettono anche di ruotare un file pdf e di salvarlo in quella maniere?
<filo1234> foo75: si
<filo1234> guarda il man
<filo1234> parlo per pdftk
<minipc> salve a tutti,ho installato 11.04 con avanzamento di versione.ora vorrei pero' tornare alla 10.04 posso farlo scaricando la iso o il sistema riconoscendo la versione nuova non mi permette di tornare indietro?
<bobbybong> minipc, potresti installare la 10.10 sulla partizione di ubuntu senza formattare ti sostituisce /etc /usr /var il resto rimane intatto
<bobbybong> dovrai reinstallare tutti i programmi avevi installato
<bobbybong> 10.4
<minipc> bobbybong, dovrei dare comandi da terminale?
<bobbybong> è un istallazione normale
<bobbybong> solo che non fai formattare /
<minipc> scusami ma non sono pratico,potresti x favore spiagarmi un po' la procedura?
<minipc> o linkare su una discussione che ne parli?
<bobbybong> minipc, lo hai installato una volta ubuntu?
<minipc> si
<minipc> ma ha fatto tutto il cd
<bobbybong> quando arrivi alla parte del partizionamento del disco
<minipc> poi ho avanzato da gestore
<bobbybong> fai manuale
<minipc> ok e poi li cosa faccio?
<bobbybong> scegli la partizione con ubuntu fai modifica gli dici di non formattarla ma di usarla come /
<minipc> ok ma se scarico una iso di 10.04 mi consente di installarla e formattare tutto?
<bobbybong> non formattare :)
<minipc> a me interessa questo visto ke devo aver pasticciato un bel po' qui
<bobbybong> sostituisci il sistema operativo ma risparmi i tuoi dati
<minipc> no se è solo x quello no problem
<minipc> non ho dati importanti
<bobbybong> allora reinstalla da 0 che fai prima
<minipc> ok questo chiedevo
<minipc> non so' se il programma di installazione permette di installare una cosa + vecchia
<bobbybong> perché no?
<minipc> non so' chiedevo
<bobbybong> non centra niente
<minipc> prima di cominciare volevo saperlo con sicurezza da chi è pratico
<minipc> bobybong, ok allora adesso scarico la 10.04
<bobbybong> io penso che la 11.04 sia meglio della 10.4
<minipc> e vado a rimuovere tutto x installare quella
<minipc> bobbybong: grazie x i consigli alla prox :)
<bobbybong> io uso kde e la 11.04 va benissimo
<minipc> a me non vanno gli effetti
<minipc> x questo voglio tornare indietro
<bobbybong> a quelli sono essenziali
<bobbybong> :)
<minipc> beh x me un po' si :)
<minipc> me ne funzionasse almeno una parte
<minipc> invece nulla tutto immobile
<bobbybong> minipc, il nick è perché hai un netbook?
<minipc> si
<minipc> compqc mini 110
<bobbybong> i netbook hanno schede video scarse cosa pretendi?
<[anubi]> raga devo comprare un hard disk 3.5 (per il so) che mi consigliate ?
<minipc> ma prima andava
<minipc> con la 10.04 tutto ok
<minipc> poi avanzo verso 10.10 e da' problemi
<minipc> poi verso 11.04 e addio a tutto
<bobbybong> va be
<minipc> capisco che la colpa è mia non so' usare ubuntu e pasticcio x questo voglio formattare e tornare indietro
<minipc> ok di nuovo grazie ,ciao
<bobbybong> ciao
<nyjkkyjn> scusate, qualcuno sa come configurare una scheda s3 ProSavageDDR per giocare in modo fluido a ExtremeTuxRacer
<nyjkkyjn> ?
<CHECCO> ciao a tutti ieri stavo cercando di risolvere il problema al mio pc...oggi ce lho collegato ad internet,,, ma ppty non riesco a collegarmi,,,,
<jester-> CHECCO: ?????
<tato> ciao a tutti
<CHECCO> si sono io...quello di ieri...
<CHECCO> un casino sto pc
<CHECCO> ieri ti ricordi il problema che avevo???
<jester-> CHECCO:  ma ppty non riesco a collegarmi  ??????
<jester-> nyjkkyjn: scheda video?
<Guest81867> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano! sto cercando di sostituire tramite sed un percorso wndows ma non funziona -.- sto usando il comando sed s%c:\condivisa%d:\condivisa% nomefile
<Guest81867> dove sbaglio?
<jester-> CHECCO: coa intendi con: ma ppty non riesco a collegarmi
<CHECCO> scusami l ignoranza,,, e la shell del menu di accesso al profilo....facendo ctrl+alt+f1...capito.... dovevo mandare un comando da li per scaricare un pacchetto,,, visto che accede nemmeno al mio profilo...ma non riesco a collegarmi in internet da li
<Guest81867> ho anche provato a proteggere i "\" con un'altro \ ma non funzia :(
<jester-> CHECCO:  control+alt+f2   o +f3 fino a f6
<jester-> f1 è gia occpata
<jester-> !chat | Guest81867
<ubot-it> Guest81867: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nyjkkyjn> scusa... VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<CHECCO> cieoe??? non ti seguo
<CHECCO> tty1
<CHECCO> quello intendevo
<CHECCO> tty1
<jester-> CHECCO: usa control+alt+F2  o F3 o F4 fio a f6
<jester-> fino*
<CHECCO> ok
<jester-> CHECCO: ti chide user e pass
<CHECCO> uso una di quelle
<CHECCO> si mi chiede tuttedue
<CHECCO> e poi da li devo mandare un comando che ce gia memorizzato da ieri
<jester-> CHECCO:  li metti e ti apre la tty
<CHECCO> si si e ci sono.....
<jester-> se non ti logghi non puoi dare comandi
<CHECCO> si certo ke mi loggo,,,,
<jester-> CHECCO: se ci sei in ortica sei in shell come da terminale
<CHECCO> il punto e ke il comando richiede connessione ad internet
<jester-> in pratica*
<CHECCO> ok giusto
<jester-> CHECCO:  se sei in internet da gnome anche la shell è in internet
<jester-> CHECCO: il comando sarebbe?
<CHECCO> no da gnome mi collego  tramite chiavetta......
<jester-> CHECCO: e da shell come vorresti collegarti e che comando dovresti dare
<CHECCO> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<jester-> CHECCO: vai in gnome, ti colleghi e fai da li, dai startx
<CHECCO> come faccio andare in gnome?????
<jester-> CHECCO: oppure usi ripristino e poi accedi con grafica sicura
<jester-> CHECCO: startx
<CHECCO> non e possibile a ripristino
<CHECCO> non posso accedre ne a ripristino ne a gnome ne a nulla
<jester-> CHECCO: come non è possibile partire con modalità ripristino c'è apposta?
<CHECCO> se leggi i post di ieri verdai quale e il problema
<jester-> CHECCO: e come accedi alla tty
<CHECCO> facendo ctrlaltf2
<jester-> CHECCO: bella fantasia che dovrei andare a leggermi i post di ieri
<jester-> CHECCO: e da dove lo fai control-alt.F2
<CHECCO> hihiih scusami,,,,
<CHECCO> e che e un casino sto pc si e incasinato
<jester-> CHECCO: va che sei tu il casino non il pc, le cose sono semplici. lo vedi il menu grub di avvio al boot?
<CHECCO> il comando lo do da una schermata di accesso principale,,,quella dove scegli se entrare come amministratore o altri...
<jester-> madu
<CHECCO> e is in effetti sono incasinato e poi sono pure al lavoro
<jester-> CHECCO: parti con avvio normale o in rirpistino/recovery
<CHECCO> mo mi chaimano pure per lavoro,,,minkiaaaaaa
<CHECCO> avvio normale si ferma a scegli account,,,mentre recovery e ripristino non mi danno nessun risultato
<CHECCO> ora riprovo a fare ripristino,,,ma non posso ripristinare ,,non ho fatto backup
<CHECCO> scusami ti devo salutare il lavoro mi chiama
<CHECCO> a dopo con un amico che di pc ne dovrebbe capire meglio,,,scusami...e grazie ancora
<CHECCO> come posso ripristinare il grub?
<CHECCO> non mi fa entrare in modalità live purtroppo e da li non fa
<bobbybong> ! grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa quale programma è più simile a microsoft visual basic escludendo gambas2
<tizbac> alexx100i, guarda , per fortuna nessuno è simile al visual basic , se vuoi qualcosa di semplice va su Qt o java + eclipse + windowbuilder
<CHECCO> si può ripristinare il grub da shell da cd live non si avvia nulla purtroppo
<CHECCO> la mia versione ubuntu è 11.04
<superfrancy97> salve! Qualcuno sa come configurare l'IPV6 su Ubuntu? Ho provato ad attivarlo nelle impostazioni della connessione settando IPV6 su Automatico ma non riesco a raggiungere i server in IPV6. Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester1-> CHECCO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa quale programma è più simile a microsoft visual basic escludendo gambas2ù
<BienVenido> ciao scusate aiutatemi ho scaricato un film da megaupload e me lo ha scaricato come tante piccole parti, come bisogna fare per farlo diventare un file unico?
<superfrancy97> BienVenido estrai la prima parte e le altre si estraggono da sole.
<jester-> BienVenido: se ras
<BienVenido> no ma non è un file rar sono tanti avi
<jester-> rar segui il consiglio di superfrancy97
<BienVenido> non sono tanti rar ma tanti avi
<BienVenido> devo per caso rinominarli come rar e estrarli?
<superfrancy97> BienVenido allora devi guardarli uno ad uno
<jester-> BienVenido: prova a fare un nerge con kdeinlive
<jester-> merge*
<superfrancy97> stavo per dirlo ma pensavo fosse una perdita di tempo
<BienVenido> non cel'ho installato kedinlive
<jester-> superfrancy97: cosa ha a fare linucs se non cazzeggia
<jester-> lol
<BienVenido> non so nemmeno come si usa
<jester-> BienVenido: sudo apt-get install kdeinlive
<superfrancy97> lascialo stare e prova questo: http://toonik.blogspot.com/2008/11/unire-file-video-da-riga-di-comando.html
<BienVenido> a ok grazie
<jester-> poi lo pari e paciocchi
<jester-> ecco la riga di comando è molto più comoda e figa
<filo1234> avimerge -i *.avi -o intero.avi
<filo1234> ah era pure nel link
<filo1234> :p
<superfrancy97> o ancora più facile: "cat video1.avi video2.avi video3.avi > videointero.avi" (senza virgolette)
<filo1234> superfrancy97: no, cat lo crea male
<filo1234> non va bene èer gli avi
<filo1234> per*
<filo1234> lo fa ma molte vole non becca il sonoro
<BienVenido> scusate ma siccome non riesco ad installarlo non posso installarlo da gestore pacchetti sto Avimerge?
<filo1234> BienVenido: sudo apt-get install transcode
<BienVenido> a grazie
<filo1234> avimerge è dentro transcode...hem c'è scritto nella guida che ti ha postato superfrancy97 ....
<BienVenido> A SI OK
<superfrancy97> scusate se ripropongo la mia domanda ma qualcuno sa configurare l'IPV6 su ubuntu?
<BienVenido> adesso che l'ho installato da dove lo apro sto avimerge
<superfrancy97> dal terminale
<BienVenido> scrivendo cosa
<filo1234> superfrancy97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TunnelIpv6
<filo1234> BienVenido: ma leggi o no?
<filo1234> ti ho messo pureil comando io oltre ad averlo in quella guida
<BienVenido> ma si ma quel link che cosèè una guida?ì
<filo1234> è una domanda sarcastica?
<jester-> BienVenido: ma l'hai letta la guida?
<BienVenido> firse sono rintronato io ma per lanciarlo che cosa devo mettere nel terminale
<BienVenido> ma non l'ho letta
<jester-> BienVenido: osti leggi
<filo1234> Per utilizzare avimerge è sufficiente spostarsi nella cartella contenente i due video da unire e digitare:
<filo1234> $ avimerge -i video-1.avi video-2.avi -o video-intero.avi [invio]
<filo1234> avimerge -i *.avi -o intero.avi    <-----*.avi se hai molti video
<jester-> filo1234: eccesso vuoi mettere leggere qui quello che incolli invece che sulla agina web?
<BienVenido> comunque quella guida li parla della connessione ipv4 che c entra
<filo1234> BienVenido: quella non era per te
<filo1234> 20:30 < superfrancy97> lascialo stare e prova questo:  http://toonik.blogspot.com/2008/11/unire-file-video-da-riga-di-comando.html
<jester-> BienVenido: sei poco attento <superfrancy97> lascialo stare e prova questo: http://toonik.blogspot.com/2008/11/unire-file-video-da-riga-di-comando.html
<BienVenido> ma scusa ma hai capito che io devo creare un silo file da tutti quei piccoli avi che ho scaricato per metterlo nel lettore della tv ?
<BienVenido> devo creare un solo file
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> avimerge -i *.avi -o intero.avi    <-----*.avi se hai molti video
<filo1234> cosa non capisci di questo comanto?
<jester-> BienVenido: sei poco attento <superfrancy97> lascialo stare e prova questo: http://toonik.blogspot.com/2008/11/unire-file-video-da-riga-di-comando.html
<filo1234> comando
<jester-> e 4
<BienVenido> avi se ho tanti video
<filo1234> o di quello che c'è scritto nel link?
<BienVenido> vabe lo faccio
<superfrancy97> filo1234 l'IPV6 di per se è connesso ma non riesco a vedere nessun server in IPV6
<pa> c'e' un limite in ubuntu per la memoria massima che un processo puo allocare?
<filo1234> avimerge -i /percorso/dove/hai/tanti/fileavi/*.avi -o /percorso/dove/vuoi/salvare/il/fileavi/intero/intero.avi
<BienVenido> ma io prima l'ho installato e dal terminale mi dice cosi
<BienVenido> Il programma "avimerge" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<BienVenido> sudo apt-get install transcode-utils
<pa> 7z continua a crashare dicendo: ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!
<pa> e vedo che c'e' ancora ram libera
<BienVenido> l'ho installato prima
<filo1234> BienVenido: sudo apt-get install transcode
<filo1234> avimerge è dentro transcode...hem c'è scritto nella guida che ti ha postato superfrancy97 ....
<filo1234> 20:30 < superfrancy97> lascialo stare e prova questo:  http://toonik.blogspot.com/2008/11/unire-file-video-da-riga-di-comando.html
<filo1234> e 5
<BienVenido> ma nel terminale ci sta scritto che devo mettere pure utils  Il programma "avimerge" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<BienVenido> sudo apt-get install transcode-utils
<filo1234> eh fallo
<filo1234> se te lo dice
<BienVenido> l'ho fatto
<BienVenido> ma scusa quando io do il comando avimerge -i *.avi -o intero.avi   alla fine mi da sto errore avimerge -i *.avi -o intero.avi
<BienVenido> aspetta che ho copiatomale
<filo1234> BienVenido: ovvio che devi dare il comando nella cartella in cui hai gli avi
<BienVenido> [avilib.c] AVI open: avilib - Error opening AVI file
<BienVenido> REASON: No such file or directory
<BienVenido> mi dice cosi
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> BienVenido: ovvio che devi dare il comando nella cartella in cui hai gli avi
<filo1234> avimerge -i /percorso/dove/hai/tanti/fileavi/*.avi -o /percorso/dove/vuoi/salvare/il/fileavi/intero/intero.avi
<jester-> sperem che non faccia così con la tip a o mica lo trova il verso
<BienVenido> ma sento ma non posso aprire sto programma e trascinarci dentro i file manualmente che devo mettere aposto?
<filo1234> !avidemux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avidemux'
<BienVenido> non posso aprire ilprogramma e poi metterci io trascinandoci il file da sistemare?
<filo1234> BienVenido: no è da riga di comando
<BienVenido> ma che cazz
<filo1234> cerca avimerge in synaptic e usa quello allora
<BienVenido> ma non sono bravo a lavorare del terminalke
<filo1234> cerca avimerge in synaptic e usa quello allora
<jester-> BienVenido: nemmeno a trovare se è per quello
<jester-> trollare*
<BienVenido> i file io li tengo dentro un altro hard disk non in quello dove ho ubuntu
<filo1234> avimerge -i /percorso/dove/hai/tanti/fileavi/*.avi -o /percorso/dove/vuoi/salvare/il/fileavi/intero/intero.avi
<filo1234> BienVenido: ok
<BienVenido>  se devo far sto casino non mipassa piu
<filo1234> ciao
<filo1234> non farlo chi ti obbliga?
<filo1234> le indicazioni ti sono state date
<BienVenido> ma non esiste unprogramma da aprire e montarci dentro tutti i file tipo un virtual dub?
<filo1234> cerca avimerge in synaptic e usa quello allora
<filo1234> cerca avimerge in synaptic e usa quello allora
<filo1234> hem scusa
<filo1234> avidemux
<filo1234> cerca avidemux  in synaptic e usa quello allora
<BienVenido> snaptyc cosè
<BienVenido> synaptic che cosa sarebbe
<BienVenido> il grestore pacchetti?
<filo1234> 20:33 < BienVenido> scusate ma siccome non riesco ad installarlo non posso installarlo da gestore pacchetti sto Avimerge?
<filo1234> eh
<BienVenido> avidemux in synaptic sarebbe in gestore pacchetti?
<filo1234> !synaptic | BienVenido
<ubot-it> BienVenido: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<BienVenido> STO AVIDEMUX non mi piglia i file
<filo1234> sai chi è?
<filo1234> CESIO
<filo1234> http://pastebin.com/E5c5Pv0d
<jester-> & _ENNY_ _BENNY?
<filo1234> sono gli ultimi
<filo1234> il paste è di roba vecchia
<jester-> filo1234:  ci gira da parecchio qui dentro e come tutti i furbi è poco intelligente
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> appunto
<BienVenido> ma che centra chi sono, perche avevo messo il nick cesio
<filo1234> BienVenido: non mi pare che sia la prima volta che entri e non sappia come si usa il canale quindi evita l'atteggiamento da troll
<filo1234> c'entra c'entra
<filo1234> ti abbiamo dato più di una soluzione per cui...leggi quello che ti viene postato
<BienVenido> non uso atteggiAmenti, è che dal terminale non so cercare i percorsi perch emi incasino
<filo1234> ok quindi ti ho dato l'alternativa grafica
<jester-> ma siccome trolli non va bene niente
<jester-> è classico dei furbi essere convinti che gli altri siano tutti dei coglioni
<BienVenido> io non ritengo nessuno coglione
<BienVenido> caso,mai sono io
<BienVenido> il coglione
<filo1234> http://www.appunti-liberi.it/?p=514
<BienVenido> grazie sto guardando la guida, comunque voglio vedere se illettore me lo legge intero pure se è in tantipezzetti
<adriano> ciao a tutti, scusate sapete se per caso ci sono chat locali tipo roma, milano ecc?
<bobbybong> ! chat | adriano
<ubot-it> adriano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<edward___> portatile 1.60 gz ubuntu 11.04 cpu sempre 100x 100
<edward___> da che dipende
<superfrancy97> per caso nautilus freeza?
<jester-> edward___: controlla con top quali processi la impegnano
<edward___> pare nessuno vado la processo non ce un processo co valori alti
<jester-> edward___:  e come fai a dire che va al 100%
<edward___> usda monitor di sistema risorse
<edward___> ma su processi non ce
<jester-> il sistema si blocca?
<edward___> va un po a rilento specialmente se apro ubuntu software center comincia a puntare
<jester-> cpu 100% = sistema  quasi bloccato
<edward___> gia uso ubuntu classic senza effetti se accedo con unity disastro
<jester-> edward___: scheda video?
<edward___> intel integrata
<edward___> vecchiotta
<jester-> driver scarso ma, se recent, non ha problem
<jester-> i
<edward___> in windows aero non supportato
<edward___> dici che e la scheda veo che manda tutto in panne
<jester-> edward___: prova da ricoveri ad accedere in grafica sicura che magari col vesa va eglio
<jester-> meglio*
<edward___> come devo fare
<edward___>  per accedere ricovery
<jester-> parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<edward___> scusami come si parte in modalita ripristino
<jester-> edward___: se non vedi il menu di grub tieni pigiato shift al boot
<edward___> a ok
<edward___> grazie
<edward___> provoe faccio sapere grazie mille
<jester-> aiò attempt
<attempt> we jester-
<luigiuzzo> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> ciao
<luigiuzzo> ki mi da una mano sn new
<bobbybong> ! aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luigiuzzo> come collegarsi ad un server non presente in lista?
<jester-> luigiuzzo:  /cs  nomeserver
<jester-> scusa /server nomeserver
<finisterrae> sera
<finisterrae> non c'è sasMmy?
<finisterrae> a chi posso chiedere?
<finisterrae> voglio installare ubuntu su chiavetta usb
<finisterrae> chi mi aiuta?
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti
<finisterrae> help
<jester-> finisterrae:  da una settimana che sei in ballo
<finisterrae> ehehehehe
<finisterrae> oggi saaMmy mi stava aituando solo che sono dovuto scappare al lavoro
<jester-> ma cambia un po argomento che questo è diventato monotono
<jester-> chi ti ha aiutato?
<finisterrae> ma ora ho quasi risolto
<finisterrae> saaMmy
<jester-> lol
<finisterrae> yes, we can!
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un problema con il mio pc, o meglio, col gestore aggiornamenti di ubuntu. Provo ad installare degli aggiornamenti e mi propone un avanzamento parziale, confermo l'operazione, si apre una finestra e si chiude dopo pochi secondi.
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: apri un terinale
<finisterrae> o come si dice nei fine settimana:yes week end
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: ci sono
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<finisterrae> cmq  ora sta andando la versione prova avviato tramite cd
<Claudinux> !usb | finisterrae (di nuovo)
<ubot-it> finisterrae (di nuovo): http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: sta scaricando
<finisterrae> saaMmy mi aveva detto che mi avrebbe aiutato passo passo
<finisterrae> eheheheheh
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: mi ha detto che è necessario installare dei file ed io gli ho detto Si
<finisterrae> abbiate pazienza
<finisterrae> lol
<filo1234> finisterrae: lancia l'installer del cd e poi scegli di installare sulla chiavetta .
<jester-> e gli fai mettere grub su mbr della usb
<finisterrae> italiano please lol
<jester-> sarebbe la deicida volta che te lo digiamo
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: riprovo con il gestore aggiornamenti?
<jester-> decima volta*
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: cosa ha fatto
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: dove posso incollarti il log del terminale?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Claudinux> e invece di installare su usb, creare una live persistente no?!
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUbuntuLivePersistenteUsb
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654767/
<jester-> Claudinux: dice di volerla usare come normale installndo programmi & co
<finisterrae> ossia?
<filo1234> leggi
<finisterrae> bravo jes
<Claudinux> jester-, ma sulla persistente puoi farlo se dai correttamente lo spazio
<filo1234> se la fa persistente può installare e le modifiche vengono mantenute
<Claudinux> finisterrae, come dice filo1234 :-)
<finisterrae> basta che vi decidiate lol
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: sudo apt-get diet-upgrade e controlla se toglie qualcosa di importante, hai i ppa di gnome3 se on dai dist-upgrade si aggiorna a cazzo
<filo1234> non si chiamerà pesistente a caso
<Claudinux> -.-
<filo1234> persistente*
<finisterrae> posso mettereci anche programmi per ubuntu in modalità live?
<jester-> Claudinux: si ma non penso che gli fregi, lo scopo è un altro
<Claudinux> jester-, ovvero?
<filo1234> finisterrae: puoi installarci e creare tutti i file che vuoi...
<filo1234> spazio permettendo
<jester-> Claudinux: indovina
<Claudinux> uhm
<finisterrae> voglio partecipare anche io al quiz!
<finisterrae> lol
<filo1234> finisterrae: se ti mettessi a leggere e fare quello che devi sarebbe meglio, così eviteresti di continuare a chiedere la stessa cosa per la prossima settimana
<finisterrae> dunque cosa faccio?
<filo1234> Introduzione
<filo1234> È possibile creare una Live di Ubuntu su una periferica USB (pen drive o disco fisso esterno) permettendo di installare il sistema anche sui dispositivi privi di lettore CD.
<filo1234> quindi o installi normalmente su chiavetta come ti ho detto prima o la crei pesistente come da link
<filo1234> scegli e fai
<jester-> filo1234: la parte spazio aggiuntivo prego
<finisterrae> cosa mi consigliate di fare dunqu?
<filo1234> faccio un pastebin della guida?
<jester-> che qui gli è più comprensibile
<jester-> fa niente se incolli dalla guida
<filo1234> lol
<finisterrae> io sono a livello gelato
<filo1234> Per far sì che le modifiche apportate a Ubuntu durante l'esecuzione in modalità Live siano sempre disponibili selezionare l'opzione Salvati su spazio aggiuntivo riservato e indicare lo spazio che si vuole utilizzare.
<Claudinux> filo1234, ti serve una mano o credi di poter incollare l'intera pagina wiki da solo? :-P
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: grazie mille, ora è tutto ok! ma devo fare sempre gli aggiornamenti in questo modo con gnome3?
<jester-> filo1234: azza non si possono incollare le figure qui
<Claudinux> d'oh
<filo1234> Claudinux: dipende da quanti paragrafi servono
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: yesss
<Claudinux> filo1234, giusto
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: tnx!
<finisterrae> premo system
<finisterrae> administration
<finisterrae> Creatore dischi di avvio. ..non c'è...
<jester-> tradotto sarebbe: sistema-->amministrazione
<filo1234> forse usb-creator dato che ce l'hai in inglese?
<jester-> usb creator = ceatore di usb
<Claudinux> finisterrae, usb disk creator?
<filo1234> e comunque devi avere l'iso
<finisterrae> no
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un altro problema con un eeepc: dopo l'avanzamento di versione alla 11.04 subito dopo il login, vedo il fumetto della connessione alla rete wifi e poi .... nero.. tutto nero!
<finisterrae> come devei avere l'iso
<finisterrae> sbuff
<finisterrae> è da giorni che sono in ballo con sta iso
<Claudinux> finisterrae, pensi di riuscire a leggere la guida?
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: sa di avanzamento  non completo
<finisterrae> poi mi dite di copiare su cd il file immagine
<finisterrae> e ora devo riavere l'iso lol
<filo1234> finisterrae: no forse fa anche dal cd direttamente
<finisterrae> proviamo
<filo1234> La sorgente per l'installazione può essere il CD contenente il sistema operativo oppure un'immagine .iso,
<finisterrae> io sono conla versione prova di ubuntu
<finisterrae> ok
<filo1234> però credo si riferisca al cd ( dentro il lettore ) di un sistema installato...
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: non sono sicuro che sia andato a buon fine perchè l'ho lanciato durante la notte e la mattina mi sono trovato solo la schermata di login
<finisterrae> proviamo con la guida
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: avvia in modalità ripristino e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade anche li , se ti da errori con idicazioni seguile, tipo di eseguire dpkg --configure -a e apt-get -f install
<filo1234> saggia decisione
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: eventualmente, sempre da ricoveri, al menu scegli grafica sicura
<filo1234> dai ricoveri
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: grafica sicura l'ho già scelta, ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema, ma se faccio quei passaggi da tty1?
<finisterrae> dunque
<jester-> finisterrae: si ma non esagerare altrimenti ti si affatica la vosta
<finisterrae> lol
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: allora l'avanzamanto non è cpmpleto
<jester-> completo*
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: questo significa che può funzionare con quei comandi?
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: qui comandi cercano di scrocchiate la questione
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: in sequenza
<jester-> apt-get update
<jester-> apt-get --configure -a
<jester-> apt-get -f install
<jester-> apt-get diet-upgrade
<filo1234> e dimagrisci
<filo1234> lol
<Claudinux> lol
<bl4ckh3r0> filo1234: magari fosse così semplice :D
<finisterrae> forse ce la sto facendo
<jester-> se c'è qualcosa in sospeso lo completa sempre che qualche repo esterno precedente non ti abbia segato qualcosa
<finisterrae> poi tolgo il cd?
<filo1234> no puoi anche lasciarlo per sempre volendo
<filo1234> -.-
<finisterrae> e faccio riavviare il sistema con attaccata la chiavetta?
<finisterrae> ahahahahahahha
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: al momento ti ringrazio, domani mattina provo e vedo se dimagrisco :D
<finisterrae> dai ancora pochi minuti e poi non mi vedrete più
<filo1234> finisterrae: è una promessa?
<K99Brain> muori?
<finisterrae> ahahah
<finisterrae> beh se volete
<jester-> bl4ckh3r0: hihih dist-upgrade e non diet-upgrade che ti dimagrisce la distro
<finisterrae> crepo
<finisterrae> filo cercherò di mantenerla il più possibile
<bl4ckh3r0> jester-: hai bisogno di dimagrire??? è la seconda volta che fai lo stesso errore :D
<jester-> hihihi
<bl4ckh3r0> io credevo servisse per far dimagrire l'utente...
<finisterrae> usa la forza luke usa la forza
<jester-> per quello bisogna pagare
<finisterrae> per il potere di greyskull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<filo1234> finisterrae: basta
<finisterrae> so che mi volete bene in fondo in fondo
<finisterrae> ..ma molto in fondo
<bl4ckh3r0> buona notte ragazzi... grazie mille!
<Claudinux> 'notte bl4ckh3r0
<finisterrae> wait wait wait
<finisterrae> ho fatto la partizione ho seguito le istruzione del link datomi, riavvio e mi chide nuovamente se provare o installare..che cosa scelgo?
<finisterrae> -.-
<finisterrae> credetemi sono mortificato
<Claudinux> finisterrae, prova
<filo1234> si il boot è come una live ( live persistente si chiama )
<finisterrae> ancora?
<finisterrae> fatto
<Claudinux> se hai creato una live persistente, funzionerà come fosse installata
<finisterrae> ed ogni volta devo premere prova?
<filo1234> si
<Claudinux> yep
<finisterrae> ho fatto la partizione si..dunque ad ogni riavvio scelgo la prova e mi funziona come se sia installato?
<finisterrae> fosse
<Claudinux> seè persistente dovrebbe
<Claudinux> *se è
<filo1234> se hai creato lo spazio libero ( come dice la guida ) si
<finisterrae> allora provo a fere  l'aggiornamento...
<finisterrae> ora la tastiera è in modalità barese.. fere l'aggiornamento
<filo1234> ma da quanto è la pennina?
<finisterrae> dove è il comando per aggiornare?
<finisterrae>  gb
<finisterrae> 16
<finisterrae> per aggiornarlo dunque?
<finisterrae> ok trovato
<finisterrae> si può fare!!!!!!1
<filo1234> ora mantieni la promessa?
<finisterrae> se riesco si
<finisterrae> guarda che onestamente mi psiace
<finisterrae> solo che mi sto avventurando in un nuovo mondo e ho un pò di timore anche perchè se canno è un casino
<finisterrae> anche perchè in casa ho solo un pc e lo usano anche altri tra cui mio padre che già fa fatica con xp
<filo1234> si ma se non leggi non impari
<finisterrae> ficurati con ubuntu e dunque volevo impararlo io per poi fare il grande passo
<finisterrae> cmq meglio avere una spalla
<finisterrae> pe ril primo passo
<filo1234> si ma la pappa pronta non serve nè a te nè ad altri che leggono
<finisterrae> ok
<filo1234> e comunque per le chiacchere sappi che c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<finisterrae> ma è capitao spesso che mi davate delle istruzione che non trovavo da nessuna parte
<filo1234> così si evita di fare casino qui
<finisterrae> 14000 consigli idfferenti
<finisterrae> scarica qui..anzi no scarica li
<finisterrae> fai così anzi fai cosà
<filo1234> infatti le guide servono a questo
<finisterrae> ma le guide non mi davano le indicazioni che mi servivano...
<finisterrae> che mi avete detto voi in chat
<filo1234> vabè secondo me non leggevi con attenzione....comunque vieni in chat se vuoi continuare a chiaccherare, qui si fa solo supporto
<finisterrae> dai fate anche sopporto
<filo1234> no vieni in chat se vuoi chiaccherare
<finisterrae> tolgo il disturbo...se ho problemi so però che posso contare su di voi...grazie mille a tutti
<filo1234> guarda che puoi stare sia qui che in chat....
<filo1234> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<finisterrae> lo so lo so
<finisterrae> solo che chi mi vuole ?
<finisterrae> lol tranquilli
<finisterrae> la prox volta faccio una capatina in chat
<finisterrae> che a parte qualche permalosone (non faccio nomi) siete molto gentili dimpatci e disponibili
<filo1234> finisterrae: stop
<riccardo58> ciao, ho un file syslog di 170 megabyte, è normale ?
<ita900> ciao
<filo1234> riccardo58: uhm be è un po' strano, sicuro che siano Mb e non Kb?
<riccardo58> si sicuro, ci sono moltissimi messaggi "[drm:i915_get_vblank_timestamp], crtc 0 is disabled" oppuee "[drm:output_poll_execute], [CONNECTOR:11:VGA-1] status updated from 2 to 2"
<filo1234> ma hai anche dei syslog.1..2..n.gz?
<riccardo58> filo1234: si, c'è un syslog.1 di 1,9 mb e 6 syslog*.z dai 500k in giù, come si risale al modulo che i scrive ^
<riccardo58> filo1234: si, c'è un syslog.1 di 1,9 mb e 6 syslog*.z dai 500k in giù, come si risale al modulo che li scrive ?
<filo1234> al modulo che li scrive?
<filo1234> i .gz vengono creati giornalmente da logrotate
<filo1234> riccardo58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LogDiSistema
<filo1234> riccardo58: comunque non c'è un "normale" o no in fatto di grandezza dei log, dipende dalla macchina, programmi installati ecc....
<filo1234> più che altro se vedi errori nel syslog sarebbe utile capire cosa siano...per la grandezza poi, è relativa
<riccardo58> filo1234: ho letto qualcosa su logrotate, quello che vorrei capire è come risalire al problema che produce tanti messaggi
<riccardo58> filo1234: drm:i915 mi sembra correlato col driver video, ma li mi fermo
<filo1234> riccardo58: bisogna vedere se è un'errore....o una cosa "normale"
<filo1234> riccardo58: tienilo sotto controllo per un po' e vedi ogni quanto produce il messaggio...e magari riesci a capire se lo scrive quando fai qualcosa di particolare...
<filo1234> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<riccardo58> filo1234: questo ogni 10 sec "Jul 30 01:55:27 muletto kernel: [36139.714072] [drm:output_poll_execute], [CONNECTOR:11:VGA-1] status updated from 2 to 2
<riccardo58> Jul 30 01:55:37 muletto kernel: [36149.730070] [drm:output_poll_execute], [CONNECTOR:11:VGA-1] status updated from 2 to 2"
<riccardo58> Jul 30 01:55:37 muletto kernel: [36149.730070]", scusa erano due insieme
<filo1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/756624
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 756624 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[pineviewgm] black screen attaching external monitor (x86_64)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-30
<filo1234> che versione usi?
<filo1234> se usi un monitor esterno è quello
<filo1234> comunque ci sono un bel po' di bug con quel messaggio, anche se non risolti....e alcuni vecchi...
<filo1234> le intel cannano un po' ultimamente...
<riccardo58> filo1234: sono passato da ubuntu maverick a natty circa 1 mese fa, prima ero anche riuscito a far funzionare compiz con tutti gli efetti, dopo sono iniziati i problemi
<xanScale> ho bisogno di aiuto per samba da riga di comando, cè nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> mi sono trovato a che fare con una cosa strana
<cristian_c> ho inserito la pennetta usb nella relativa porta
<cristian_c> e con lsusb il terminale mi restituisce come risultato tutte le porte disponibili
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> come mai? :/
<nicotano> cristian_c, questa usb è stata usata con windows e rimossa senza opzione rimozione sicura o con file manager attivo sui file della chiavetta ?
<cristian_c> no
<athox> ciao raga ...ho 1 problemino...quando connetto l' hd esterno e cerco di aprirlo mi da questo errore ...
<athox> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a differ
<athox> nn me lo fa mettere tutto
<athox> lo metto su pastebin
<athox> ecco l'errore ke mi dà: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654969/
<nicotano> cristian_c, hai provato a inserire  la usb prima di fare il boot , ti viene riconosciuta e montata ?
<cristian_c> questo lo devo provare
<ErVito> non ho capito dove sta il problema :|
<dimitri_> salve, ho problemi con la configurazione del video con doppio monitor da quando sono passato a 11.04. il refresh video sulle applicazioni libreoffice e thunderbird da seri problemi qualcuno sa come risolvere la cosa ?
<ErVito> man lsusb
<cristian_c> ErVito, non ho capito bene come possa aiutarmi il man, dato che gli ho già dato un'occhiata
<ErVito> cristian_c: ti mostra tutte le usb, ti aspettavi che mostrasse solo i bus occupati?
<cristian_c> ErVito, per niente, il problema è che la pennetta è inserita, ma le restituisce tutte disponibili
<ErVito> ah, avevo interpretato male il problema
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> ora provo l'idea di nicotano
<puntolino> buongiorno a tutti......quando cerco di masterizzare il pc si spegne.....qualcuno ha avuto questo problema ??
<cristian_c> niente da fare
<cristian_c> ho riavviato il pc, ma della pennetta usb nessuna traccia
<cristian_c> sta facendo sempre così:
<cristian_c> lancio il comando lsusb, il terminale si pianta e dopo diversi secondi mi restituisce come risultato tutte le porte disponibili
<cristian_c> ma la porta in realtà è occupata dalla pennetta
<cristian_c> come posso fare a capire qual'è il problema
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente a risolverlo?
<puntolino> buongiorno a tutti......quando cerco di masterizzare il pc si spegne.....qualcuno ha avuto questo problema ??
<cristian_c> puntolino, effettivamente mi è nuova
<cristian_c> puntolino, hai avuto modo di controllare il task manager durante la masterizzazione
<cristian_c> per caso hai altre applicazioni aperte durante la masterizzazione?
<ErVito> io proverei anche con un altro software oltre brasero
<ErVito> XDù
<jester-> cristian_c: va che le pentente ogni tanto defungono
<jester-> pennette*
<cristian_c> jester-, cavolo, è morta subito allora
<cristian_c> e senza alcuna spiegazione
<cristian_c> jester-, come faccio a verificare se ciò è vero?
<jester-> cristian_c: mica ti avvisano, se sudo disk -l non la vede procedi pure per il funerale
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l*
<jester-> cristian_c: prova del 9: controlla su winzoz
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> ci sono delle cose che non capisco
<cristian_c> 1) perché quando la pennetta è inserita, con lsusb il terminale si pianta per un po'?
<cristian_c> 2) con il comando che ho digitato ora, mi fa vedere le partizioni dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> cioè il disco sda
<cristian_c> 3) al momento sul pc è installato soltanto ubuntu
<cristian_c> il disco è un pò limitato
<cristian_c> jester-, a parte windows, vorrei sapere come posso verificae se la pennetta è morta o la causa è un'altra
<cristian_c> un modo per escludere una delle due
<cristian_c> *verificare
<jester-> cristian_c: se la penna è rovinata mi pare normale che si pianti un po cercando di leggerla
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e per quanto riguarda il punto 2 ?
<jester-> cristian_c: se fdisk -l non ti fa vedere sdb la penna è fottuta
<cristian_c> ok, allora presumo che mi abbiano dato una sola quando mi hanno venduto il dispositivo
<cristian_c> che ladroni! :D
<jester-> qualche esemplare difettato capita
<jester-> se hai lo scontrino prova a tornare e a cioccare un po i limoni
<cristian_c> ne dubito, me l'hanno venduta insieme alla microsd/adattatore, spero che almeno quella funzioni
<cristian_c> :)
<ErVito> :|
<ErVito> cristian_c: la microsd è dentro la pennetta?
<cristian_c> no
<ErVito> _-_
<cristian_c> adattatore + microsd
<ErVito> cosa speri che legga?
<jester-> hai preso da qualche cinesina?
<cristian_c> scusa, adattatore sd + adattatore usb per microsd
<ErVito> eh, se ho capito bene, la penna è l'adattatore di cui ti parlavo anche ieri
<cristian_c> neanche per sogno
<cristian_c> negozio dedicato
<ErVito> la microsd devi metterla dentro la penna, la quale è _SOLO_ un adattatore
<ErVito> non ha sd incorporata su cui caricare file
<jester-> tornaci
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> cosa che ho fatto
<ErVito> ma ha lo slot per infilarci la microsd
<ErVito> quindi, ricapitolando:
<jester-> cristian_c: ma è una usb dati normale a cui ti riferisci?
<ErVito> hai preso la microsd, l'hai inserita dentro l'adattatore, il quale a sua volta lo hai inserito nello slot usb del pc e non legge un tubazzo?
<ErVito> jester-: è un adattatore
<cristian_c> no, è un'adattatore per microsd
<cristian_c> esatto
<jester-> e che cazzo centra la usb dati allora
<cristian_c> o meglio la prima volta l'ha fatto
<cristian_c> poi non più
<cristian_c> :/
<ErVito> :|
<jester-> cristian_c: e se inserisci il tutto nella usb sudo disk -l la vede la micro?
<cristian_c> il problema è che non vede manco l'adattatore
<cristian_c> quando l'ho inserita la prima volta, senza microsd, lsusb mi restituiva la riga: Genesys etc...
<jester-> cristian_c: toglilo, rimettilo e fa vedere dmesg
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quando la reiseriì con la microsd inserita, apparve il gestore file (thunar) in (media accanto a cdrom
<ErVito> la prima volta no?
<ErVito> ti riferisci a quella occasione?
<ErVito> e poi è morta
<cristian_c> sì, la prima volta ha funzionato
<ErVito> lol
<cristian_c> ero riuscito anche a fare un trasferimento
<cristian_c> di prova
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/654998/
<cristian_c> in ogni caso lsusb faceva sempre vedere l'adattatore
<cristian_c> l'adattatore è emtec e la riga specificava Genesys qualcosa...
<jester-> cristian_c: Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<cristian_c> :O
<ErVito> jester-: mah...non credo usi un cavetto
<cristian_c> infatti
<ErVito> stai usando un cavetto?
<cristian_c> connessionediretta
<cristian_c> è una normale usb
<cristian_c> soltanto che nel restro si infila la microsd
<cristian_c> *retro
<jester-> cristian_c: provato a cambiare porta? i casi sono 2: o la sd andata o l'adattatore at puttanem
<jester-> cristian_c: hai altra micro sd da provare?
<cristian_c> jester-, non è possibile che la sd sia andata perché lsusb non vede manco l'adattatore
<cristian_c> mentre la prima volta vedeva la pennetta anche senza microsd inflata
<cristian_c> *infilata
<cristian_c> sì, ho un'altra micro (quella del cellulare), questa qua invece era inserita nell'adattatore sd
<jester-> cristian_c: alura sarà l'adattatore, torna in negozio e ciocca i limoni
<cristian_c> però non è quello il problema come si vede
<Ab3L> esiste la possibilità in kubuntu 11.04 di impostare delle scorciatoie tastiera per spostare delle finestre da un desktop all'altro? e se sì, come?
<jester-> cristian_c: comincia a provare la sd del cellofono e non va è l'adattatore
<cristian_c> provo a cambiare porta di nuovo, anche se credo proprio di averlo già fatto
<jester-> Ab3L: solo peace- ti potrebbe assistere
<jester-> cristian_c: cambia porta e pure sd
<cristian_c> jester-, le porte usb in questione sul pc sono verticali, quindi non sono sicuro che le pennette siano inserite nel verso giusto
<cristian_c> ok, posso cambiare anche la sd anche se non ho capito bene il motivo, comunque lo faccio
<jester-> cristian_c: motivo per escudere che sia la sd
<jester-> nel caso continui a non vederla,
<jester-> cristian_c: quindi sarà l'adattatore a quel punto
<cristian_c> jester-, una cosa stranissima
<cristian_c> era sulla porta numero 1 del pannello frontale del pc
<cristian_c> e nulla
<cristian_c> ho cambiato porta (la numero 2) e lsusb sempre nulla, ma era più veloce il risultato
<cristian_c> ho rimesso la porta 1 numero 1 ed è apparso il filesystem immediatamente con il gestore file
<cristian_c> misteri della fede
<cristian_c> !!!
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> il filesystem della microsd
<cristian_c> che ora è montato in /media
<cristian_c> capisco sempre meno queste cose! XD
<cristian_c> chissà che cosa è successo
<cristian_c> ora provo a dare fdisk per fare un controllo
<cristian_c> ora lsusb mi restituisce la riga:
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05e3:0727 Genesys Logic, Inc.
<cristian_c> ErVito, eh eh
<jester-> cristian_c: mi sa che sia il pc un po cazzone
<ErVito> povero pc
<ErVito> saranno le porte usb
<pa> giorno
<pa> conoscete un tool che data  una directory con mp3 alla rinfusa, li rinomina e ordina secondo qualche criterio? (tipo autore-album)
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sdb: 1973 MB, 1973420032 byte
<cristian_c> eccetera eccetera eccetera
<cristian_c> /dev/sdb1               1        1089     1927100+   6  FAT16
<jester-> cristian_c: prenditi un pc decente a smetti di andare in discarica a recuperarli LOL
<cristian_c> l'avevo detto più volte che la packard bell faceva schifo, è scritto anche su wikipedia XD
<ErVito> povera packard
<cristian_c> l'ho mandato due volte in assistenza e mai si è risolto il problema XD chiuso OT
<alexx100i> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa. Esiste un programma simile a visual basic escludendo gambas2 ?
<cristian_c> pa, hai provato con ex-falso, però non so bene come funziona
<pa> no, non ho provato nulla fin ora
<pa> forse penso solo quello di kde
<pa> amarok?
<alexx100i> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa. Esiste un programma simile a visual basic escludendo gambas2 ?
<alexx100i> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa. Esiste un programma simile a visual basic escludendo gambas2 ?
<alexx100i> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa. Esiste un programma simile a visual basic escludendo gambas2 ?
<FloodBotIt1> alexx100i: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pa> forse penso solo quello di kde
<pa> ops
<pa> scusate
<jester-> alexx100i: perché gambas esplose e perché visual basic che risale all'età della pietra?
<jester-> gambas escluso*
<alexx100i> oi
<ErVito> nerding
<alexx100i> ma porca miseria io chiedo una cosa ma perchè mi rispondete con una domanda
<jester-> ErVito: e per nerding vai con una si 90 anni?
<ErVito> jester-: 90 no ma 40 tutti :F
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> alexx100i: allora continuiamo a ignorare
<alexx100i> e certo perchè non mi sapete rispondere .....
<alexx100i> tutti così fate
<jester-> alexx100i: e visto che qui è OT in seguito chiedi solo in chat
<jester-> alexx100i: saccente come sei dovresti risponderti da solo e poi impararci
<alexx100i> jester sono gia 2 volte che litigo con te
<alexx100i> mi hai rotto il cazzo
<alexx100i> ora l'ho detto
<ErVito> lol
<N3mes1s> mah.
<jester-> non serve nemmeno un commento
<lilluz82> salve a tutti ho un problema.... ogni volta che su un sito c'e' una slideshow o un video , firefox e chrome si impallano inesorabilmente.... ho il penultimo ubuntu, cosa posso fare?
<lilluz82> ma non c'e' nessuno?
<jester-> lilluz82: spe
<lilluz82> ;) ciao jester ;)
<jester-> lilluz82: apri un terminale e dai dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> lilluz82: metti la risposta si su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655016/
<jester-> lilluz82: prova  a rimuovere  ndisgtk  e a cancellare la cartella .micromedia
<lilluz82> come faccio?
<lilluz82> jester- come faccio? :(
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo dpkg --purge  ndisgtk   poi rm -r .mocromedia
<jester-> rm -r .micromedia
<lilluz82> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".micromedia": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> lilluz82: scusa rm -r macromedia
<jester-> lilluz82: scusa rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> osti
<lilluz82> ok ;) ora provo
<jester-> oggi non ci vedo
<elena_> bng vorrei sapere come fare a funzionare ramino royal e burraccoline che avendoli scaricati installati nn funzionano
<elena_> <jester->bng vorrei sapere come fare a funzionare ramino royal e burraccoline che avendoli scaricati installati nn funzionano
<lilluz82> fatto
<jester-> elena_: non conosco
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<elena_> <jester->sarebbero due giochi di crte installati con il programma burracoline client
<jester-> elena_: installati da pacchetto deb?
<lilluz82> fatto
<jester-> lilluz82: prova youtube
<elena_> <jester->no che nn ci sono
<jester-> elena_: alura come li hai installati
<elena_> <jester->sono andata sul browser chromium e ho cercato il sito burracoline e lo scaricato poi lo installato come mi ha chiesto
<lilluz82> ah jester un'altra cosa, spesso firefox mi fa apparire messaggi di errori del tipo "interrompere lo script blablabla" e in genere e' una cosa che inizia con js... avro problemi anche con i javascript?
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  servono i repo partners abilitati se non lo trova
<elena_> <jester->almeno che qui nn si chiama in un altro modo?
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655021/
<jester-> elena_: usage firefox?
<elena_> <jester->cioe
<jester-> lilluz82: apfri synaptic
<jester-> elena_: che forse cromo non è adatto
<jester-> lilluz82: impostazioni/repository
<elena_> <jester->nemmeno con mozzilla me lo apre
<jester-> elena_: firefox
<elena_> <jester->lo devo scaricare?
<jester-> elena_: c'è di serie in ubuntu
<jester-> elena_: il browser di default quello con l'icona a palla
<lilluz82> jester aperto , adesso dove devo andare?
<elena_> <jester->si lo ftto con qllo ci ho provato ma nn funziona ugualmente
<jester-> elena_: boh non ho mai giocato a burraco & co forse ti può assistere Aizram che ci gioca
<Aizram> che c'è?
<Aizram> burraco :D
<Aizram> cavoli
<lilluz82> jester dove vado adesso?
<Aizram> burraco su ubuntu jester- ?
<jester-> Aizram: elena_ chiedeva
<jester-> io non so manco come è fatto il burraco.
<Aizram> non credo si riesca ... ce l'ha fatta goldrake con la debian ma macchinandoci sopra ... però con vw o virtual box si riesce
<Aizram> con wine non andava
<Aizram> però
<elena_> <Aizram> bng x me stai prlando arabo cioe che nn si puo giocare a burraco ne a ramino royal
<Aizram> con la 11 non ho mai provato
<Aizram> beh se c'è il client per linux sì altrimenti no :D
<elena_> <Aizram> cioe che ingiustizia:-(
<Aizram> vabbè ti metti virtual box
<Aizram> o provi
<Aizram> i diversi client con wine
<Aizram> il burraco on line dava problemi
<elena_> <Aizram> e mi spiegheresti gentilmente passo apasso come si fa?
<Aizram> ora non riesco
<Aizram> devo preparare il pranzo
<Aizram> dopo se ci sei
<elena_> <Aizram> si volentieri grz della tua panzienza anche io vado a preparare prnzo all'ora se ci sei a dopo
<elena_> <Aizram> ok cc a dopo e grz bn prnzo
<elena_> <jester->grz e bn pranzo a piu trdi
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655021/
<lilluz82> jester dove vado adesso?
<jester-> lilluz82: apri synatic
<lilluz82> si
<jester-> impostazioni/repository
<jester-> tab altro software
<jester-> metti la spunta alle riche con partner
<jester-> lilluz82: fatto?
<lilluz82> si fatto in questo istante
<lilluz82> sto aggiorn
<jester-> lilluz82: chiudi e clicca ricarica
<lilluz82> aggiorna? l'ho fatto
<jester-> lilluz82: intanto che ci sei clicca la lente, metti per nome e cerca sun-java6-plugin
<lilluz82> non esce niente.... forse si chiama in altro nome
<jester-> lilluz82: se hai abilitato i partener e ricaricato c'è
<lilluz82> esce sun-java6-bin e sun-java6-jre
<jester-> lilluz82: ricerca normale non nella ricerca veloce
<lilluz82> ho solo sti due
<jester-> c'è anche il plugin
<jester-> guarda bene
<jester-> che poi tracina gli altri 2 per dipendenza
<lilluz82> no :(
<lilluz82> non c'e
<lilluz82> ti mando un imagebin
<jester-> !info info sun-java6-plugin
<ubot-it> sun-java6-plugin is not a valid distribution ['lucid', 'maverick', 'natty']
<jester-> !info  sun-java6-plugin
<ubot-it> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component main, is optional. Version 6.26-1natty1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 60 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<lilluz82> http://imagebin.org/165655
<jester-> vedi  che c'è
<lilluz82> http://imagebin.org/165655
<jester-> lilluz82: chiudi synaptic e dai sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<lilluz82> ok
<lilluz82> niente non me lo fa fare
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655021/
<jester-> lilluz82: ma sei su una debian?
<jester-> in ubuntu c'è sempre stato
<lilluz82> sono su ubuntu, il penultimo
<jester-> lilluz82: lo strano è che hai installate le java e in lista non c'è il plugin
<lilluz82> boh
<jester-> c'è sempre stato fina da dapper
<lilluz82> che faccio
<lilluz82> forse devo aggiungere manualmente qualche repository partner... e non solo mettere la spunta
<jester-> lilluz82: hai abilitato i partner?
<lilluz82> ti mando la schermata
<lilluz82> http://imagebin.org/165656
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> lilluz82: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> lilluz82: se ancora non va controllati il soiurcesist
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<lilluz82> ce l'ho fatta, ho aggiunto alla lista deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<lilluz82> e me lo ha trovato.... l' ho installato, dovrebbe funzionare tutto adesso?
<finisterrae> risolto un problema ..torno con un altro
<finisterrae> stavo leggendo la dovumentazione della nuova versione di ubuntu
<finisterrae> e noto che non trovo sulla barra in alto non ci sono i tre tasti applicazione sistema e risorse...come posso aggiungerle?
<finisterrae> così facevo la partizione della chiavetta
<finisterrae> AIUTO!!!!
<finisterrae> noto che non trovo sulla barra in alto non ci sono i tre tasti applicazione sistema e risorse...come posso aggiungerle?
<filippo> bng scusate ho scaricatogmameui come si fa ad installare
<filippo> <filippo> bng scusate ho scaricatogmameui come si fa ad installare
<Aizram> cosa hai scaricato?
<Aizram> e che fretta
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti
<Aizram> ciao :D
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un problema col mio eeepc. Dopo l'aggiornamento di versione di ubuntu alla 11.04. Il pc parte, ma dopo la schermata di login esce il fumetto dell'avvenuta connessione alla rete wifi e rimane tutto nero
<elena_> bng scusate come si scarina le rom del gioco mame
<Aizram> elena_, sei quella del burraco?
<elena_> aizram yes
<Aizram> vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<elena_> cme ci vado su ubuntu it chat
<elena_> <Aizram>scusami ma come ci vengo io su ubuntu -chat
<Aizram> clicca su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aizram> qui
<elena_> <Aizram>cioe
<Aizram> oppure scrivi /j #ubutnu-it-chat qui nel client
<Aizram> che client usi?
<elena_> <Aizram>devo scriverlo sulla sbarra
<Aizram> dove stai scrivendo ora
<elena_> <Aizram>a ok
<nicotano> salve
<Aizram> ciao nicotano :D
<nicotano> ciao Aizram :)
<gabri94> ciao
<gabri94> non riesco a connettere ubuntu al DUN nel mio nokia
<gabri94> nessuno?
<nicotano> gabri94, chi sa darti una risposta lo farà
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un problema col mio eeepc. Dopo l'aggiornamento di versione di ubuntu alla 11.04. Il pc parte, ma dopo la schermata di login esce il fumetto dell'avvenuta connessione alla rete wifi e rimane tutto nero
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, prima fi fare il login imposta sessione ubuntu senza effetti è neklla barra in basso, vedi se si avvia
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: fatto, ma stesso risultato
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, al boot premi f6 e nelle opzioni di avvio aggiungi nomodeset  parte ubuntu coi driver generici
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> avrei un problema con l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: con F6 non succede nulla
<cristian_c> non viene montata la sd card
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, F6 premuto mentre boota il pc
<cristian_c> la sd card ha al suo interno una microsd
<cristian_c> non riesco a spiegarmi come mai non funziona
<cristian_c> a voi è mai capitata una cosa simile?
<cristian_c> E in caso affermativo, come avete risolto?
<bobbybong> cristian_c, dmesg | grep mmc vedi se la vede
<cristian_c> bobbygong, beh, comunque non è una scheda mmc
<cristian_c> in ogni caso provo il comando
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: idem.. arriva sempre alla schermata di login
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, dovrebbe darti la possibilità di aggiungere quella opzione prima di caricare il sistema in modo da avere il driver generico
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: ma purtroppo non da nulla
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, riprova tenendo premuto f6 mentre si riavvia
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bl4ckh3r0> già fatto, ma parte sempre con la differenza che durante l'avvio invece del logo ubuntu vedo una serie di scritte
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, ma riesci a scrivere nomodeset ?
<bl4ckh3r0> no
<cristian_c> bobbybong, http://paste.ubuntu.com/655089/
<bobbybong> non la vede
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, mentre boota pigia il tasto e vediamo se ti fa scrivere
<nicotano> tasto e
<cristian_c> beh, l'avevo detto che era una scheda sd
<bobbybong> cristian_c, ti pasto il mio con lsd e la vede
<cristian_c> lsd (lol)
<bobbybong> la sd
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: spengo e quando accendo tengo premuto F6 .. poi esce il logo ubuntu
<bobbybong> :)
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, pigia tasto **** e *****
<bobbybong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655091/
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0,  deve apparire la riga di grub e in fondo aggiungi nomodeset
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: quali tasti devo premere?
<bl4ckh3r0> F6?
<nicotano> e
<nicotano> tasto e
<nicotano> no F6.
<bl4ckh3r0> la lettera e devo premere?
<nicotano> siii
<cristian_c> bobbybong, il lettore supporta mmc anche se è inserita una sd
<cristian_c> ovviamente supporta anche sd
<bobbybong> le supporta
<bobbybong> cristian_c, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<cristian_c> beh, però ancora non è stato svelato il mistero :D
<cristian_c> 11.04
<bobbybong> che mistero?
<cristian_c> del perché non monta la scheda
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: sempre lo stesso risultato
<bobbybong> prova a toglierla e reiserirla
<cristian_c> l'ho fatto più di una volta
<cristian_c> ma se vuoi lo rifaccio
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: non si può modificare dalla shell
<bobbybong> lsmod | grep mmc
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, devi modificare la riga del grub per avviare il driver video generico e si fa premendo e quindi aggiungendo nomodeset in fondo alla riga e premere CTRL+x per avviare
<cristian_c> reimessa, il gestore file non compare
<cristian_c> provo il comando
<cristian_c> *reimmessa
<cristian_c> bobbybong, non esce niente, e anche forse perché è inserita una scheda sd invece di una mmc
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: ma è possibile che non riesco a trovare il file /boot/grub/menu.list?
<cristian_c> il comando non sortisce effetti
<nicotano> !grub2 | bl4ckh3r0
<ubot-it> bl4ckh3r0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<bobbybong> non hai caricato il modulo
<cristian_c> ah, devo caricarlo?
<bobbybong> sudo modprobe mmc_block
<cristian_c> come lo carico?
<cristian_c> ora compare in lsmod dopo il modprobe, bobbybong, lo pasto?
<cristian_c> intanto provo il dmesg
<bobbybong> ok
<cristian_c> il dmesg risulta uguale a prima
<cristian_c> pasto il lsmod
<bobbybong> togli e rimetti lla scheda
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: come faccio a capire qual'è la voce da modificare?
<bobbybong> dmesg | grep controller
<cristian_c> bobbybong, questo è l'lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655097/
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, non ho mai messo mano a grub2, possibile che all'avvio con il tasto e non apra la riga di grub ?
<cristian_c> ora tolgo e rimetto la scheda
<bobbybong> cristian_c, la vede e da 4 giga
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: è possibilissimo!
<cristian_c> bobbybong, la micro è da 2 giga
<bobbybong> scusa
<bobbybong> :) avevo visto il mio paste
<bobbybong> dmesg | grep mmc dai questo
<cristian_c> bobbybong, il dmesg con il controller non restituisce niente :(
<bobbybong> male
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, se puoi avvia in modalità recovery e  dai  apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm ,   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> bobbybong, è la terza volta che provo il dmesg con mmc e ancora niente
<cristian_c> :(
<bobbybong> sudo lshw | grep Card vediamo se la vede almeno qui
<cristian_c> bobbybong, nulla, ma non sarà perché Card inizia con la c maiuscol?
<bobbybong> sul mio si
<bobbybong> product: 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> anche il mio è 5 in 1
<cristian_c> stessi formati
<cristian_c> cioè stessi tipi di schede
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: stesso problema
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0,  sorry  non so dirti di + prova una sessione live e vedi se ti da gli stessi problemi, magari l'avanzamento di versione ha corrotto qualche file
<bobbybong> cristian_c, lspci | grep Card
<cristian_c> ma già avevo controllato lspci, bobbybong, comunque riprovo
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: ho già fatto questa prova.. non avrei mai voluto dirlo, ma forse con win xp funzia meglio :(
<nicotano> bl4ckh3r0, io ho anche eeepc e nessun problema :)
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: ubuntu 11.04?
<cristian_c> bobbybong, fatto, anche qui zero, :(
<nicotano> anche poi messo  xbuntu
<nicotano> ma sempre installazioni pulite
<bobbybong> cristian_c, se non c'è non so che modello di computer stai usando?
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: a me non va più... nemmeno in recovery parte
<bobbybong> cerca su internet
<bl4ckh3r0> nicotano: grazie lo stesso ;)
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> bobbybong, cosa devo cercare in particolare, visto che non conosco marca e modello del lettore?
<bobbybong> il modello del pc e le caratteristiche tecniche
<cristian_c> beh, cerco il modello del pc
<cristian_c> bobbybong, non esce niente su questo modello di pc relativo a ubuntu :O
<gabri94> ho fato un upgrade sul portatile
<gabri94> e ora non funziona più ne mouse ne tastiera
<gabri94> ?!
<cristian_c> *relativamente
<cristian_c> gabri94, beh sì, capita
<gabri94> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> gabri94, il resto funziona?
<gabri94> il resto cosa?
<cristian_c> tutte gli altri dispositivi
<gabri94> non so come provarli
<gabri94> mi si freeza sul login
<gabri94> perchè non posso ne cliccare ne scrivere
<cristian_c> ah beh, allora il problema è più grosso
<cristian_c> ovviamente avrai già riavviato
<gabri94> sisi
<gabri94> in recovery funziona
<cristian_c> ah
<gabri94> gli ho fatto sistemare i pacchetti con dpkg
<gabri94> ma nulla
<cristian_c> evidentemente è andato qualcosa storto nell'upgrade da una versione di ubuntu a quella successiva
<gabri94> si
<nicotano> gabri94,  prova in recovery  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gabri94> era f8 no per aprire la scelta in grub?
<nicotano> f6 se booti da cd oppure tasto e
<gabri94> nada
<gabri94> compare e sene va subito
<gabri94> ma checazz
<xanScale> ho bisogno di una mano per cups
<xanScale> devo abilitare la possibilità di configurare cups da remoto tramite file direttamente
<xanScale> devo abilitare "Consenti amministrazione remota" via ssh
<xanScale> come faccio?
<xanScale> nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<elena_> scusate qlcuno e cpace di far funzionare mame
<elena_> <elena_> scusate qlcuno e cpace di far funzionare mame
<cristian_c> xanScale, !cups
<cristian_c> xanScale, cups!
<xanScale> sorry i need to go out thz
<cristian_c> scusate avrei un problema con ubuntu
<cristian_c> lo schermo risulta nero
<cristian_c> non so come accenderlo
<cristian_c> sembra che non risponda
<cristian_c> ah, ho dovuto tenere premuta laleva per alcuni secondi
<cristian_c> e si è spento
<cristian_c> ora l'ho riacceso :D
<TaT0> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<asd328> ciao a tutti
<silvio_> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare per installare una webcam?
<nicotano> silvio_, installa cheese e vedi se ti funziona
<silvio_> ok provo
<Ab3L> in firefox non mi è più possibile usare gli accenti (per esempio l'accento circonflesso). sapete come ovviare a questo inconveniente?
<jester-> Ab3L: usare gli accenti in firefox?
<Ab3L> jester-: se scrivo parole accentate, tipo "bientôt" mi scrive "bient^ot". questo mi capita tanto nel campo dei motori di ricerca, quanto nei cambi di inserimento testo (tipo webmail)
<Ab3L> jester-: lo stesso mi capita anche con la tilde ~ . come se quel tasto fosse un tasto come gli altri. invece dovrebbe essere un tasto "di scambio"
<Ab3L> se batto "ñ" mi scrive "~n"
<nicotano> Ab3L, nel menu visualizza codifica-caratteri c'è impostato utf8?
<Ab3L> nicotano: sì. utf8. ma non è un problema di semplice visualizzazione. è proprio un problema di immissione da tastiera.
<nicotano> Ab3L, dai locale nel terminale
<Ab3L> e per il momento ce l'ho solo con firefox. qui nei chat, con kate, ecc. va bene. è solo firefox che non accetta quel tasto per quello che dovrebbe essere
<dreddy> scaricato dal sito non riesco a metterlo in una pen
<nicotano> Ab3L, sarà qualche plugin che rompe, da me funziona ragolarmente
<dreddy> ki mi aiuta?
<Ab3L> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655176/
<cristian_c> dreddy, a cosa ti riferisci?
<nicotano> dreddy, usa unetbootin  per fare la chiavetta
<Ab3L> nicotano: provo a riavviare senza plugin.
<nicotano> Ab3L, hai italiano svizzera
<nicotano> Ab3L,  ti serve  it_IT.UTF-8"
<dreddy> ok provo
<nicotano> Ab3L, cambia le impostazioni language
<Ab3L> nicotano: sì. voglio il kubuntu in italiano con tastiera svizzera.
<dreddy> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> Ab3L, prova forse dipende da questo
<Ab3L> nicotano: ok.
<nicotano> Ab3L, e poi firefox su kde non è il massimo IMHO
<Ab3L> nicotano: dici di abbandonarlo per rekonq ?
<Ab3L> è che mi ero abituato ai plugin di firefox...
<nicotano> Ab3L, ho abbandonato kde da quando è uscito Ubuntu
<Ab3L> nicotano: io sto cercando di addottarlo da quando ascolto Peace-
<Ab3L> :)
<nicotano> Ab3L, fatti tuoi :)
<AlexZion> kde for ever ..... :D
<Ab3L> penso sia un problema di configurazione di firefox. mi piglia sempre il tasto degli accenti come un qualsiasi tasto. non mi lascia mettere gli accenti alle lettere.
<nicotano> Ab3L,  prova con un altro browser
<Ab3L> con un altro browser (tipo rekonq) va bene. solo che rekonq si blocca.
<nicotano> non mi sembra normale
<nicotano> Ab3L,  la tastiera è impostata su it-CH o it-IT
<Ab3L> nicotano: la tastiera è impostata su fr-CH
<Ab3L> ho tastiera con disposizione svizzero-francese
<Ab3L> se cambio, non mi ritrovo più con i tasti (anche quelli delle lettere e dei numeri)
<nicotano> insomma hai un pc poliglotta , forse può essere questa discasia tra tastiera e langaguage
<nicotano> discrasia*
<Ab3L> rischio di non riuscire più a battere una "a". poi mi vedreste chiedere in chat "como foccio o scrivere u primo lettero dell'olfobeto?"
<nicotano> lol
<Ab3L> e mi prendete per un demente
<nicotano> Ab3L,  provato con chrome o chromium?
<Ab3L> comunque, è solo con firefox che ho il problema degli accenti. anche in terminale funzionano. anche in tty1 funzionano. solo in firefox (per il momento) non vanno.
<nicotano> Ab3L, per questo dico prova con altri browsers
<Ab3L> nicotano: ok. con firefox e con chromium ho il problema degli accenti. con rekonq no.
<Ab3L> nicotano: capirai che se devo scrivere un e-mail in francese (e quelli sono tosti nel mettere accenti in posti inimmaginabili) mi trovo in difficoltà. in un forum ho trovato una soluzione. ma si basa interamente sul "copy-paste" e capirai che non l'ho nemmeno presa in considerazione.
<nicotano> ovvio, l'avevo pensata ma non te l'ho proposta
<nicotano> Ab3L,  reconq  si blocca sempre ?
<Ab3L> nicotano: no. solo ogni tanto. ma non ho ancora capito quando.
<Ab3L> nicotano: poi non so fino a quanto è sicuro. cioè, non ci stanno script tipo "better privacy", "no script", ecc. non so nemmeno se esiste una "navigazione privata"
<nicotano> Ab3L,  su kde non so aiutarti
<Ab3L> nicotano: ma tu riesci a scrivere in firefox "plutôt" ? oppure "noël" ?
<nicotano> provo
<Ab3L> oppure "niña" ?
<nicotano> Ab3L,  vanno , le lettere accentate le ho inserite dalla tabella caratteri
<Ab3L> nicotano: ma da la tastiera? perché inserirle dalla tabella caratteri, è come fare un copy-paste.
<Virunga> Ciao
<nicotano> Ab3L,  io non ho tastiera con lettere accentate speciali
<Virunga> ho ubuntu 11.04. Ho installato ruby, come faccio per aggiungere l'applicazione alla variabile d'ambiente PATH?
<Ab3L> nicotano: non hai un tasto con gli accenti da soli? da antecedere alle lettere che vuoi accentare?
<Virunga> anche l'interprete ruby vorrei aggiungere
<Virunga> grazie
<nicotano> Ab3L, dovrei usare i codici ASCII
<jester-> Virunga: /etc/environment
<Ab3L> nicotano: ok. non fa nulla allora. vorrà dire che finché non trovo una soluzione, scriverò gli e-mail in kate o simili, poi farò un copy-paste.
<Ab3L> nicotano: grazie comunque della pazienza.
<nicotano> Ab3L, cmq con nina^  funzia  e trova    Niña
<Virunga> jester il separatore fra i percorsi è ' : '
<Virunga> ??
<Ab3L> nicotano: riesci a scrivere la n con la tilde da tastiera? O_O
<Ab3L> nicotano: non è che hai un tasto apposta per quel carattere?
<nicotano>  non credo, magari la tilde viene apposta dopo la n, quella era un copiaincolla da google
<Ab3L> -.-
<nicotano> la tilde devo digitare  altgr + ì  e viene dopo così  n~
<nicotano> se voglio la lettera accentata uso tabella caratteri e amen
<Ab3L> nicotano: ma se digiti prima della n altgr + tastino_con_tilde ? firefox ti mostra la n tildata o ~n ?
<nicotano> Ab3L,   questo è quanto scrivo su firefox facendo come dici tu  ni~na
<Virunga> Grazie dell'aiuto. Un'altra domanda, c'è qualcuno che sa come installare Ruby 1.9.2 ???
<Ab3L> ecco. invece dovrebbe scrivere niña. con la n tildata.
<nicotano> ma dovrebbe avere impostato la tastiera spagnola
<Ab3L> nicotano: lo stesso problema ce l'ho anche con le altre lettere accentate, a parte la a e la e (perché per quelle ci stanno i tastini appositi)
<jester-> Virunga: hai installato ruby1.8 da repo?
<nicotano> Ab3L, io credo che quando devi scrivere lettere accentate particolari devi usare tabella caratteri oppure devi rimappare  la tastiera
<Ab3L> nicotano: ma come si imposta la "tastiera spagnola" in firefox, visto che in impostazioni sistema lo fa per tutte le applicazioni, salvo firefox (e chromium) ?
<jester-> Virunga: n Debian, Ruby 1.8 viene fornito in pacchetti separati. Si può ottenere
<jester-> la completa distribuzione di Ruby 1.8 installando i seguenti pacchetti:
<jester->   ruby1.8 ruby1.8-dev ri1.8 ruby1.8-elisp ruby1.8-examples
<jester->   libtcltk-ruby1.8
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Virunga> jester-, ho installato ruby1.9.1, ruby
<Virunga> da repo
<nicotano> Ab3L, non ho idea
<Ab3L> lol
<Virunga> jester-, pero' ho la versione 1.8.7
<Virunga> io vorrei la 1.9.2
<Ab3L> vabbeh... pace all'anima di firefox. farò i copy-paste da kate o da terminale o da qualsiasi altra applicazione.
<jester-> Virunga: devi cercare i pacchetti deb o compilartelo
<Virunga> jester-, ok
<Virunga> jester-, grazie
<nicotano> Ab3L, da mappa caratteri è più veloce se lo tieni aperto ti rimangono disponibili
<davide> raga per installare moiosms su ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> davide: in gogol se scrivi moiosms ubuntu trova una vagonata di roba
<davide> sapete aiutarmi come configurare moiosms per ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> davide: in gogol se scrivi "moiosms ubuntu" trova una vagonata di roba
<davide> grazie e vado
<Virunga> Ho installato da terminale il pacchetto  ruby1.9.1-full che dovrebbe servire per installare ruby. Scrivendo da terminale irb (interprete ruby) oppure ruby da errore, come se non fosse installato
<Virunga> Ho provato anche irb19 o ruby19
<Virunga> dice command not found
<Virunga> non so se dovrebbero esserci ma nella cartella etc non c'è nulla che appartenga a ruby
<lulu> ciao a tutti
<lulu> ho un problemino con le wifi, qualcuno potrebbe mica aiutarmi?
<jester-> lulu: cioè?
<lulu> da quando ho fatto il dist-upgrade sembra che non mi riconosca + le pw
<jester-> lulu: dist-upgrade?
<lulu> quando gli chiedo di provare a connettersi, la "rondellina" continua a girare
<lulu> sì, dalla 10.X alla 11.04
<jester-> lulu: avanzamento da gestore aggiornamenti?
<lulu> no, da bash
<jester-> lulu: e la 10.x era?
<lulu> mi pare la 10.04
<lulu> o la 10.10?
<lulu> faccio aggiornamenti costanti, mi pare che dopo la 10.04 fosse uscita anche una 10.10
<jester-> lulu: se 10.10 taroccato il sources e fatto dist-upgrade è ok, se era precedente a 10.10 puoi pure procedere a reinstallare
<lulu> nono, era 10.10
<jester-> lulu: lspci | grep -i network
<lulu> copio?
<jester-> nel terminale
<lulu> lulu@lulu:~$ lspci | grep -i network
<lulu> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lulu> sìsì
<lulu> intendevo se copiare qui i risultati
<lulu> eccoli lassù
<jester-> lulu: atheros non ha problemi
<lulu> ethernet
<lulu> ma anche wifi?
<jester-> lulu: installa linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<Virunga> quale comando posso usare da terminale per verificare se un pacchetto è attualmente installato?
<jester-> lulu: lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> Virunga: dlkg -l | grep nomepacco
<lulu> aspe', che ora sta facendo l'install
<jester-> Virunga: dpkg -l | grep nomepacco
<lulu> poi faccio il wifi
<jester-> Virunga: dpkg -l | grep ruby
<lulu> (intanto grazie jester)
<Virunga> jester- grazie
<lulu> jester, non mi dà alcun risultato quando digito  lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> lulu: è integrata o usb
<lulu> integrata
<lulu>  lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> lulu: lspci e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste  | lulu
<ubot-it> lulu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lulu> ok, grazie
<lulu> il problema è che non incollo nulla perchè non mi dà niente niente
<jester-> lulu: lspci da una lista lunga
<jester-> scrivi bene
<lulu> :(
<lulu> guarda un po'
<lulu> ho messo nel pastebin
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655229/
<jester-> lulu: semplicemente solo lspci devi scrivere
<lulu> ok, incollo
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655231/
<jester->  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<jester-> lulu: hai installato il backport?
<lulu> non ho idea di cosa sia, direi di no
<lulu> quello di prima?
<nicotano> <jester-> lulu: installa linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<lulu> sìsì, l'avevo installato
<jester-> lulu:  prova a riavviare
<lulu> ok...a fra poco...grazie jester
<lulu> eccomi
<lulu> :(
<lulu> unlucky
<lulu> non va
<jester-> lulu: rfkill -l
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655235/
<jester-> lulu: -l = -elle
<lulu> sìsì
<jester-> lulu: famo rfkill list
<lulu> ma ho fatto -l
<lulu> cmq
<lulu> rifaccio
<jester-> lulu: rfkill list
<Virunga> Ciao
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655238/
<Virunga> come mai quando digito da terminale: su e la password che uso con il comando sudo, l'autenticazione fallisce?
<jester-> lulu: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> Virunga: root non abilitata in ubuntu devi usare su -s o sudosu
<jester-> scusa sudo -s
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655239/
<jester-> lulu: iwconfig
<Virunga> jester- grazie
<jester-> Virunga: e de che
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655241/
<kuix> ragazzi dove posso mandare un sms gratis? :)
<jester-> lulu: usi qualche chiavetta internet?
<lulu> adesso sto usando il cell
<lulu> con la connessione 3g
<jester-> lulu: mi sa che serve wicd ma prova a fare la wifi in ip statico e a controllare la pass in securety
<jester-> lulu: che ip ha il router
<lulu> come lo vedo?
<jester-> che router hai
<lulu> scusa per la domanda jester...
<lulu> netgear
<lulu> dg834gt
<jester-> lulu: allora è 192.168.0.1
<jester-> lulu: vai in modifica reti
<lulu> ok
<lulu> aggiungo una nuova wifi?
<jester-> lulu: senza fili, modifica, ipv4
<jester-> no modifica quella che compare
<lulu> ok
<jester-> lulu: ip manuale
<jester-> aggiungi
<lulu> ok
<jester-> primo campo 192.168.0.2
<jester-> secondo campo 255.255.255.0
<jester-> lulu: terzo 192.168.0.1 e batti enter o non lo prende
<lulu> ok
<lulu> ok
<lulu> fatto
<jester-> lulu: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<lulu> preso
<jester-> e salva
<jester-> lulu: poi entra nel tab sicurezza e controlla la pass
<lulu> su dns devo copiare 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<lulu> tutti e due?
<jester-> si con spazio dopo la virgola
<lulu> ok
<kuix> ragazzi perdonatemi la domanada OT.... ma... un sito dove poter inviare un sms?
<lulu> vediamo un po'
<lulu> mi sa di no
<jester-> lulu: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces anche
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655246/
<lulu> no, non mi si connette
<jester-> lulu: apri firefox e http://192.168.0.1 admin e passwoerd
<jester-> vedi come sei combinato con la wifi
<jester-> se hai wpa2 e controlla la pass in chiaro
<lulu> ho wep e controllato la pw in chiaro, controllo incrociato
<lulu> :(
<jester-> admin e password
<jester-> lulu: mettilo in wpa2
<lulu> aspe' che adesso manco mi si connette :(
<jester-> che la wep è cazzona
<jester-> lulu: salva che si riavvia la baracca
<jester-> se non recente
<lulu> allora riavvio...
<jester-> lulu: no il router
<lulu> a dopo
<lulu> scusa jester
<jester-> hai salvato?
<lulu> ah
<lulu> ok
<lulu> sì
<FloodBotIt1> lulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lulu> spengo e riaccendo?
<jester-> lulu: messo in wpa2?
<lulu> no, non mi apre http://192.168.0.1
<jester-> lulu: ma si era aperto prima?
<lulu> no
<lulu> :'(
<jester-> lulu: ti chide user e pass?
<lulu> niente: continua a girare su pagina bianca
<lulu> "connecting" e rimane lì...
<jester-> lulu: è stato cambiato l'ip?
<lulu> no, non credo...ctrl sul foglio del mio ragazzo
<lulu> ma credo di no
<jester-> netgear di default è 192.168.0.1
<jester-> lulu: led wifi acceso?
<lulu> no, non è stato cambiato
<lulu> yess
<jester-> lulu: led wifidel rutter acceso?
<lulu> acceso e di là si naviga che è una meraviglia
<lulu> sìsì, avevo capito :)
<jester-> lulu: boh http://192.168.0.1 dovrebe accedere
<jester-> lulu: prova http://192.168.1.1
<lulu> ok
<lulu> solita solfa
<lulu> connecting.............
<jester-> lulu: secondo me upgrade venuto farlocco reinstalla sopra senza formattare
<lulu> come si reinstalla?
<lulu> apt-get dist-upgrde?
<jester-> lulu: ti fai il cd di natty, installi al partizionamento scegli altro e manulae
<lulu> ok, allora mi riscarico il cd
<lulu> 10x
<jester-> lulu: vai sulla partizione ubuntu e la cliché due volte e ti si apre la gui
<lulu> sìsì
<jester-> lulu: usare come ext4 jurnaled, NON FORMATTARE , usare coe /
<lulu> mi dispiace averti fatto sprecare tempo
<lulu> grazie infinite!
<jester-> lulu: sostituisce il sistema e preserva dati e impostazioni
<lulu> (da qui ce la dovrei fare ; )   )
<lulu> a presto!!!!
<jester-> lulu: se fai cosi in mezz'ora hai il sistema nuovo e configurato, dovrai solo installare le applicazioni man mano
<lulu> perfetto!!!
<lulu> ciao jester
<lulu> e grazie!
<jester-> ciao
<samuel> ciao
<open-source1993> Ciao a tutti!
<tull> open-source1993, ciao
<open-source1993> mi pootreste spiegare come faccio ad installare xfce su Ubuntu 11.04, senza installare il paccheto xubuntu-desktop?
<ezio> ho tolto ubuntu e installato xp
<ezio> mi sono sparite schede di rete, modem
<tull> open-source1993, e perchè non vorresti installare il pacchetto xfce-desktop?
<tull> xubuntu-desktop
<ezio> mi dice che non trova più l'hardware (credo i driver in verità)
<ezio> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<tull> ezio, se hai formattato, ubuntu non c'entra piu nulla
<open-source1993> perchè non vorrei che mi installi anche dei programmi che poi non mi servono, come se installo kubutnu-desktop...
<ezio> lo so :) speravo aveste un rimedio comunque...
<tull> open-source1993, puoi toglierli poi
<ezio> ho provato di tutto ma evidentemente non sono un genio
<tull> ezio, non èche ti servono dei driver da mettere? magari hai cambiato l'hardware nel fratempo?
<open-source1993> giusto... Ok, allora installo xubuntu-desktop...
<tull> open-source1993, se li puoi togliere
<tull> altrimenti che fastidio ti danno?
<ezio> tull    no no, tutto uguale a prima. si mi servirebbero i driver ma è un casino trovarli
<ildaniel> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> ezio, hardware vecchio?
<ezio> ho provato dalla casa ma il pc è talmente vecchio
<ezio> eh già
<tull> come mai vuoi metterci xp?
<ezio> easy note w3420 pacckard bell
<tull> ndiamo in ubuntu-it-chat
<open-source1993> nessun fastidio, solo non vorrei riempire l'hard disk di pacchetti inutili
<ezio> mi trovavo bene con ubuntu 10
<tull> open-source1993, hai l'hard disk poco capiente?
<ezio> ma devo lavorare con dragon speaking che vuole solo
<open-source1993> no, 320 GB
<ezio> windows o mac
<ezio> sigh
<tull> open-source1993, allora non porti inutili problemi
<ezio> costretto da motivi superiori
<ezio> però forse posso affiancare anche ubuntu che mi risolve tutto, speriamo...
<open-source1993> Giusto, grazie!
<ezio> temo solo che rimettere ubuntu mi cancelli xp
<tull> ezio, no se lo installi nella maniera corretta no
<ezio> sai come posso recuperare i driver mancanti?
<tull> il fatto è che xp toglie il bootloader di ubuntu
<ezio> ok, ci provo, nel caso ti chiedo sui dubbi, ok? grazie
<ezio> cioè non parto da ubuntu ma posso entrarci con una scelta?
<tull> certo il bootloader ti farà scegliere tra ubuntu e windows xp
<ezio> ah, quindi non è un problema, da come lo avevi detto mi sembrava che c'era qualcosa...
<tull> basta che installi ubuntu in una partizione diversa da xp ed installi il bootloader nel MBR
<tull> il fatto è che xp sovrascrive nell'MBR
<ezio> come si installa il bootloader nel mbr?
<tull> ti dice tutto l'installer
<ezio> ok, vado a provare, grazie
<tull> prego
<ezio> <tull>   mi dice che c'è una partizione più piccola nascosta e di usare lo strumento avanzato di partizionamento
<ezio> e poi usa partizione intera o usa disco intero
<ezio> che fare ?
<tull> certo hai gia installato xp, usa lo strumento avanzato
<ezio> sda1 (ntfs) 76,7 Gb         sdas (linux-swap) 3.3 Gb    vanno bene?
<tull> quanto è grande il disco?
<ezio> <tull>  /dev/sda1 oppure sda5?       80 Gb
<tull> spetta
<tull> quanti sd hai?
<ezio> 2
<ezio> sda1 76 Gb     e sda5  3.3Gb
<tull> sda5 è per la vecchia installazione?
<ezio> vai a saperlo? come faccio?
<tull> fai una cosa
<tull> cancella sda5
<tull> tanto è la swap
<ezio> sda1 xp
<tull> ora hai solo sda1
<tull> ok
<ezio> canc sda5?
<tull> si
<tull> ma il disco quanto è grande?
<tull> 80?
<ezio> si
<tull> allora c'è un problema perchè 3.3 per ubuntu è un po' poco
<tull> e se ridimensioni la partizione di xp c'è una possibilità che poi non riparta xp
<ezio> torno indietro e faccio 50 e 50
<tull> si ma poi non so se xp si avvierà, il ridimensionamento è un operazione sempre un po' rischiosa
<tull> magari va tutto bene, ma non si sa mai
<tull> capisci?
<ezio> ok, ci provo
<ezio> non è che abbioa scelta
<ezio> non me lo fa cambiare. non funziona con 3.3?
<tull> no
<ezio> userei windows e ubuntu solo per internet
<tull> dovresti usare un live cd di gparted per ridimensionare la partizione
<ezio> sembra un corso di inglese per turchi...
<tull> ezio, va bene tutto ma un minimo di swap va messa e poi 3.3 è pochissimo
<ezio> dotch
<ezio> come faccio a modificare
<ezio> cd non c'è...
<ezio> però funziona al minimo?
<tull> no dovresti scaricare da internet gparted, masterizzarlo su un cd e poi fai partire il c all'avvio
<tull> è un altro procedimento
<tull> ezio, i file di installazione occupano almeno 4 giga mi sa
<tull> che è poco comunque
<tull> esistono versioni di linux piu spartane a cui basta meno
<ezio> ma il massimo che mi dava all'inizio era 3.3
<tull> però sono meno comode
<ezio> se ci provo lo stesso si può tornare indietro senza guai?
<tull> boh
<ezio> eheheh
<ezio> ok
<ezio> ancora una cosa, però devo cambiare qualcosa?
<ezio> nuova tabella partizione? ripristina?    installo?
<ezio> per avere i due sistemi, dico...
<ezio> tull     va buò, installo
<tull> hai cancellato sda5?
<tull> con 3.3 gig non so neanche se ti fa instalalre
<ezio> no l'ho rimesso tentando di allargare la partizione
<tull> io se fossi in te non i proverei
<ezio> ma cos'altro posso fare?
<ezio> bella domanda, eh?
<ezio> tull se vado indietro possospecificare manualmente le partizioni
<tull> te lo detto
<tull> dovresti ridimensionare la partizione di xp
<tull> con un live cd di gparted
<tull> hai capito cosa è un live cd?
<ezio> no
<ezio> un cd che si trova da qualche parte e che fa tutto lui...
<ezio> ?
<tull> è un cd bootable che ti crei tu dopo aver scaricato gparted
<ezio> all'inizio mi chiedeva almeno 2.6 Gb quindi ci staremmo dentro, no?
<tull> scarichi gparted, masterizzi gparted sul cd, e lo fai partire all'avvio
<tull> ezio, magari mi sbaglio e basta solo 2.6
<ezio> niente masterizzatore, per farla difficile.
<tull> allora nulla
<tull> che pc vecchio
<ezio> provo e prima cancello sda5?
<tull> si pensavo l'avessi gia cancellato sda5
<ezio> vecchio, che bel complimento
<ezio> nuova tabella partizione? ripristina? dunque ste cose non le tocco e vado a installa?
<tull> tu cosa vuoi fare?
<ezio> non conosco, ripristina non c'è niente da ripristinare e tabella di partizione, boh, non capisco il senso
<ezio> tu che mi dici a che servirebbe una nuova tabella di partizione?
<tull> le tabelle di partizioni sono il modo di organizzazare il disco
<tull> tu puoi installare solo su una partizione creata
<tull> cancella sda5
<ezio> eh, ma uno ignorante come me, che ne so... già fatto
<tull> fai una partizione da 2.8
<tull> con crea tabella partizione
<tull> e poi una swap da 0.5
<ezio> anche se lo spazio è da 3.3?
<ezio> vado su spazio libero ma non mi dà la possibilità di partizionare
<tull> 2.8 + 0.5 fa 3.3
<tull> spetta
<tull> cancella sda5
<tull> fatto?
<tull> fallo subito
<ezio> fatto prima
<tull> ok
<tull> non ti fa creare una partizione nuova nello spazio libero da 3.3?
<ezio> si, ma mi chiede un sacco di cose
<ezio> primaria o logica
<tull> fai primaria
<tull> poi?
<ezio> nuova dimensione 3309     è qui che metto 2.8?
<tull> metti almeno 2600
<tull> metti 2800 o 3000
<ezio> posizione nuova partizione    inizio   oppure fine?
<tull> la ram quanto è grande?
<tull> inizio
<ezio> 512, ma credo già peraltro molto condivisa
<tull> ok poi?
<ezio> lista infinita di file system...  ext4, ext3, ext2...........
<tull> ext3
<ezio> area di swap... non usare la partizione...
<ezio> ext3 sia
<tull> ext3
<ezio> fat 16    fat  32
<ezio> ext3 ok fatto
<tull> si tutti versioni diverse di fylesistem
<tull> filesystems
<ezio> punto di mount... per ora è vuoto
<tull> con ext3 vai sul cisuro
<tull> metti /
<ezio> ok
<ezio> installo?
<tull> poi crei un'altra partizine alla fine
<tull> occupa tuytto cio che rimane
<ezio> vado su spazio libero?
<ezio> e tutto come prima?
<Carlin0> scusate ma la root solo 3 GB ?
<ezio> comincio ad essere cotto
<ezio> tull    ho messo gli stessi valori che mi hai dato prima... installo? o li cambio?
<tull> Carlin0, no metti swap
<tull> non ext3
<tull> e non mettere il punto di mount, tanto non te lo chiede
<magda> salve
<ezio> e fine al posto di inizio?
<tull> no
<tull> metti inizio
<tull> fine inizio vuol dire che ti sintalla alla fine della partizione o all'inizio
<magda> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore ?
<tull> il numero è la lunghezza della partizione
<tull> magda,chiedi prima
<ezio> ok
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | magda
<ubot-it> magda: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ezio> tipo partizione logica o primaria?
<magda> grazie tull, ecco il problema: la tastiera non so utilizzarla, vorrei porla in azerty, puoi dirmi come fare per favore ?
<magda> grazie carlino e ubot it
<tull> vai in preferenze/ tastiera
<ezio> tull metto logica, vero?, è swap...
<tull> sistema/preferenze/tastiera
<tull> metti primaria
<tull> poi metti swap
<ezio> ok e installo
<ezio> tull      device for boot loader scelgo io?
<tull> MBR
<magda> grazie mille tull, adesso provo e ti dico
<ezio> mbr   non c'è
<tull> cosa c'è?
<Carlin0>  dev/sda
<ezio> xp     sd2        sda ATA wdc w.... (80 Gb)
<ezio> metto xp?
<tull> metti in dev/sda
<ezio> ah, si scusa, ok
<tull> ezio, hai mai ascoltato claudio chieffo?
<ezio> no, chi è?
<tull> un cantautore italiano di forlì
<tull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uIBdVAnFU4&feature=related
<ezio> lo sto ascoltando
<ezio> l'uomo cattivo
<ezio> mentre ascolto installo, ok?
<tull> bella anche quella
<tull> ehi sei libero
<ezio> vado allora, installo senza paura...   :)
<ezio> tanto amore in questo cantante
<tull> speriamo
<tull> già
<magda> tull dove lo metto swap, non lo vedo
<tull> eh?
<tull> ezio, tant vita vissuta in Chieff
<ezio> no magda, swap era per me...
<magda> dico per avere la tastiera azerty
<ezio> è un tuo amico?
<magda> ah pardon
<magda> allora non mi funziona il coso
<tull> ezio, chi Chieffo, no non l'ho mai conosciuto di persona Chieffo, l'ho visto cantare
<magda> o ho capito male ?
<ezio> la musica è toccante, suona lui?
<ezio> ha i miei gusti, c'è Nietzshe, van gogh.. e di più.. grazie due volte
<tull> ezio, lui è cristiano
<tull> e nelle cqanzoni sue non lo nasconde
<tull> no non penso suoni lui
<magda> vedo che siete occupati, riprovero' domani. buona notte a tutti
<tull> lui è un cantautore ma non suona
<tull> però si farà accompagnare da bravi pianisti
<tull> ezio, io sono di cl e spesso cantiamo le sue canzoni
<ezio> non l'avevo mai sentito prima
<ezio> vivi una bella storia di gruppo...
<tull> di fede
<tull> di gioia
<tull> già sonp prorpio fortunato
<ezio> fidanzata?
<tull> perchè me lo chiedi?
<ezio> così, per me è ha un posto molto importante
<ezio> è come se lo augurassi a tutti un amore
<tull> preferisco lasciarti il dubbio :)
<ezio> ma forse sarebbe più giusto dire che auguro Amore a TUTTI
<tull> purtroppo molte cose la gente le chiama amore, ed amore non sono
<ezio> c'è tanto da lavorarci sopra e si deve cominciare da dentro di noi
<tull> diciamo che non ho ancora trovato la mia strada
<tull> io so che la mia gioia l'ho trovata al di fuori di me
<ezio> fuori canta dentro risuona
<tull> si
<ezio> c'è bisogno di dentro e fuori
<tull> ezio, tu sei cristiano?
<tull> però stiamo un po' andando OT
<ezio> no, credo di no, ma condivido amore e saggezza di ogni cuore
<tull> forse è meglio il canale ubuntu-it-chat
<ezio> non lo conosco
<tull> da xchat puoi accederci
<ezio> come si entra?
<tull> fai join a channel
<ezio> dov'è xchat? ignoranza senza confini...
<tull> che programma usi per la chat?
<Carlin0> può entrarci anche dal browser
<ezio> freenode
<tull> con il browser?
<Carlin0> ezio scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<esulu> we
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-31
<Ab3L> raga, mi incasino il sistema se spurgo i pacchetti trovati con deborphan ?
<RanXeroX> salve vorrei fare in modo che quando riavvio il mio kubuntu la connessione non sia attiva qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi quale file devo configurare grazie
<jester-> RanXeroX: vai in configurazioni reti e togli avvio automatico della connessione
<RanXeroX> sta in impostazioni ?
<jester-> RanXeroX:  di sistema o fai dall'icona sulla tray
<RanXeroX> ok ci provo
<PDaniele> Buongiorno!  sarò breve :) dando il comando "euler " l'output è "(euler:2797): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_char_width: assertion `font != NULL' failed Errore di segmentazione
<PDaniele> Cosa posso fare per risolverlo?  Conoscete software alternativi per fare i grafici 3D?
<bobbybong> PDaniele, apri sinaptic e in filtro rapido scrivi  grafici 3D  e vedi cosa c'è
<bobbybong> synaptic
<gigirock_> !moonlight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'moonlight'
<gigirock_> ciaoatutti, DEVO ;) vedere i filmati su rai replay...come faccio con silverlight/moonlight ? io ho ubu 1104 e firefox5
<bobbybong> gigirock_, non funziona
<gigirock_> infatti ho letto diverse guide ma mi sembra che ci sia un po di confusione
<Pdaniele> bobbybong: non ci sono altri software utili :(
<bobbybong> non so io non uso quei programmi
<Pdaniele> Qualcuno che ne usi o che sappia e possa darmi una mano ? :)
<gigirock_> Pdaniele, ma ci sono diverse guide che aggirano il problema....ma devo ancora provare...la morale e' che come al solito siamo figli di un Dio minore
<gigirock_> sentite ho un'altro problema: allora con nautilus scorro la mia rete locale, trovo un disco condiviso lo apro e il sistema dice di montarlo...ma poi nessun programma lo apre in 'apri file'
<bobbybong> Pdaniele, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/euler/+bug/779082
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 779082 in euler "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pdaniele> bobbybong: mi hai mandato il link della segnalazione del problema giusto? però non contiene la soluzione? non sono ferratissimo con l'inglese...
<bobbybong> no
<bobbybong> niente soluzione
<Pdaniele> provo a installare wxMaxima allora... anche se è un programma molto più pesante...
<bobbybong> Pdaniele, puoi cercarti una distro live che lo contiene e usarlo così finche qualcuno non risolva il problema
<bobbybong> su ubuntu
<Pdaniele> Non credo che nessuna distro live cel'abbia di defoult. Magari con virtualbox e un installazione di ubuntu a 32 bit va... che ne pensi?
<bobbybong> Pdaniele, proverei a compilarlo prima
<Pdaniele> gigirock_: mi indicheresti qualcunoa di queste guide?
<bobbybong> ! compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Pdaniele> bobbybong: considera che non ho la minima idea di come si faccia...
<bobbybong> tutti una volta qui non sapevano come fare
<bobbybong> ! checkinstall | Pdaniele guarda anche questo
<ubot-it> Pdaniele guarda anche questo: checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<Pdaniele> bobbybong: quindi devo scaricare dal sito il file e poi seguire la procedura?
<Pdaniele> checkinstalla serve per pacchettizzare in automatico file con estensioni tipo tar e simili?
<bobbybong> si scarichi il sorgente che è un archivio lo scompatti leggi bene le wiki
<bobbybong> checkinstall ti permette di trasformare dopo che lo hai compilato in un pacchetto debian che puoi trattare come tale
<finisterrae> rieccoci...
<finisterrae> allora sono siuscito a mettere la versione live di ubuntu su usb....però inestamente preferisco installarci la versione integrale...
<finisterrae> perchè ogni volta carica la pagina di scelta tra prova e installazione..premo prova e carica tutta la pappardella ed ogni volta aspetto una fracca di minuti...
<finisterrae> chiedo a voi una mano per installarla sulla chiavetta una volta su tutte e come devo ripartirla la chiavetta
<finisterrae> chi si offre a sto giro ?
<finisterrae> lol
<finisterrae> OverMe?
<finisterrae> Claudinux
<finisterrae> aiuto
<finisterrae> pronto.....
<finisterrae> dai chi si offre?
<finisterrae> xzzzz
<finisterrae> zzz
<finisterrae> zz
<finisterrae> zz
<FloodBotIt1> finisterrae: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<finisterrae> zzper favore
<jester-> finisterrae: elementare la cosa: installazione normale e scegli di usare tutto il /dev/sdxx che corrisonde alla usb e setti di mettere grub sulla ullo stesso /dev/sdx
<jester-> non su sdxx ma sdx
<finisterrae> dunque ora premo su install ubuntu
<jester-> eh
<jester-> finisterrae: devi aver inserita un'altra usb per installarcela
<finisterrae> spe che carica lol
<finisterrae> ovvio
<finisterrae> l'ho capita la logica ora
<finisterrae> più o menho
<finisterrae> ;-)
<finisterrae> tre opzioni: installa ubuntu a fiano di xp...e direi di no
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<finisterrae> sostituisci e direi di no
<jester-> finisterrae: vai sulla usb
<finisterrae> e altro...cosa scelgo?
<jester-> altro
<finisterrae> ok, ora cosa scelgo?
<finisterrae> allocazione su disco
<jester-> finisterrae: quanto è grande la usb
<finisterrae> gb
<finisterrae> 16
<jester-> finisterrae: manuale
<jester-> e vai sulla usb da 16 gihi
<jester-> finisterrae: modifica
<finisterrae> ok
<jester-> finisterrae: usare come ext4
<jester-> finisterrae: montare come =
<jester-> usare come /
<jester-> formattare
<jester-> metti grub sullo stesso device
<finisterrae> ?
<jester-> sdx e non sdxx
<jester-> li nella modifica
<jester-> in basso
<jester-> avanzate o simile
<finisterrae> punto di mount?
<jester-> =
<jester->  /
<finisterrae> non trovo
<jester-> sta li nella gui
<jester-> se non hanno cambiato
<finisterrae> mi sa di si allora
<finisterrae> modifica partizione ho i seguenti pulsanti
<finisterrae> 1-nuova dimensione di partizione
<finisterrae> 2-usare come
<finisterrae> 3-formattare la partizione
<finisterrae> 4-punto di mount
<jester-> ma natty?
<finisterrae> ?
<jester-> finisterrae: non c'è avanzate ?
<jester-> o altra voce?
<finisterrae> no
<jester-> mha
<jester-> sperem che te lo chieda dove installare grub
<finisterrae> altrimenti?
<jester-> altrimenti lo reinstallareai in chroot
<finisterrae> non mi creera problemi?
<jester-> te ne crea si
<finisterrae> allora mi rassegno
<finisterrae> non per niente
<jester-> eppure dove mettere grub sta li dentro se è natty
<finisterrae> grub e natty non sono miei amici
<finisterrae> lol
<jester-> sei piu un tipo da winzoz
<finisterrae> ho sempre usato questa
<finisterrae> volevo installare ubuntu per imparare
<jester-> finisterrae: se stai installando altro si spiega la cosa
<finisterrae> però non voglio modificare il pc perchè lo usa anche mio padre che già è tanto se lo accende il pc
<jester-> finisterrae: appunto che grub va messo sulla usb
<finisterrae> ok
<finisterrae> ma se crea problemi portero pazienza e continuo con il live..anche se ci mette 40 anni
<SaaMmY> a che punto stai ora?
<finisterrae> ciao grande
<finisterrae> ho la versione live su usb però impiego 90 anno per farlo partire
<jester-> finisterrae: la velocità sarà la stessa anche se installi normale su usb
<finisterrae> allora optavo di installarlo del tutto su usb
<SaaMmY> hai mai visto un tutorial su youtube?
<jester-> finisterrae: il bus usb è il collo di bottiglia
<SaaMmY> è vero
<SaaMmY> usb è una patacca
<finisterrae> ti dirò jester..ci mette n paio di minuti per caricare se scegliere la prova o intsllare..premo prova e aspetto altri 2-3 minuti per avviare la prova
<jester-> finisterrae: va che sa la metti sull'hd non crea nessun problema al babbo
<finisterrae> e, lo so
<finisterrae> dici?
<finisterrae> questo pc è molto latente
<jester-> finisterrae: ripeto, non è che installando sulla usb migliori la cosa
<SaaMmY> cmq... dai finisterrae se hai una partizione vuota di almeno 10 gb mettici dentro ubuntu
<jester-> finisterrae: come sei messo con l'hd
<jester-> finisterrae: apri gparted e controlla
<SaaMmY> ma ora è in live?
<finisterrae> yes
<jester-> certo da live
<SaaMmY> buono
<jester-> finisterrae: esci dall'installazione
<finisterrae> non ho dieci giga
<SaaMmY> ma digli il aftto di sudo fdisk -l
<SaaMmY> apri il terminale...
<finisterrae> per installarlo su hd non dovrei aver problemi
<SaaMmY> perchè?
<finisterrae> perchè benomale basta che seguo le istruzioni...
<finisterrae> era su usb che non riuscivo lol
<finisterrae> perchè usa un linguaggio che ho difficolta a capire
<SaaMmY> si in effetti se non sai che incominciare normalmente figurati con una particolarità... installare ubuntu su usb
<SaaMmY> cmq... apri il terminale
<finisterrae> e perchè non lo vedevo come allocazione ...
<finisterrae> sono poco esperto mica scemo lol
<SaaMmY> ho capito
<finisterrae> si ma non lo metto su hd
<SaaMmY> ma allora... scusa
<finisterrae> si ti scuso
<SaaMmY> ma qual'è il problema?
<finisterrae> solo su chiavetta ...
<SaaMmY> dove non capisci su cosa?
<finisterrae> ha già problemi il pc
<SaaMmY> riguardo l'installare su usb dove e cosa non capisci?
<jester-> mi sa che è giusto il concetto che ti diverti a fracassare i maroni e basta
<finisterrae> ci sono dei linguaggi che non comprendo...natty grub, awabagana sgheruei
<finisterrae> ndjs
<finisterrae> jngrnògvjrn
<finisterrae> no honestly
<finisterrae> vi ho chiesto su chiavetta
<finisterrae> siete voi che insistete a metterlo altrove
<finisterrae> io ho un pc datato non modifico nulla perchè l'ultima volta che ho fatto una cosa del genere l'ho prtato dal tecnico perchè avevo perso i dati
<finisterrae> e mi avevano detto di andare tranquillo
<SaaMmY> si perchè è molto rischioso guidarti semplicemente per chat su come installarlo su usb... e non si può sempre fare tutto quello che uno idealizza di fare...
<finisterrae> potevate dirlo subito lol
<SaaMmY> siamo un po' impediti tutti se comunichiamo per chat
<finisterrae> infatti mica vi sto dicendo niente
<SaaMmY> non sei scemo tu o io
<finisterrae> ovvio
<finisterrae> beh io un pochino
<finisterrae> ;-)
<SaaMmY> quindi parti con qe
<SaaMmY> questi presupposti
<SaaMmY> e andiamo al sodo
<SaaMmY> sempre così si fa qua perchè questo canale è il canale ufficiale di supporto per ubuntu
<SaaMmY> e nient'altro
<finisterrae> giusto
<finisterrae> ma anche io volevo andare al sodo
<finisterrae> e glpiana se l'era presa a male
<SaaMmY> non puoi semplicemente dire che non capisci il linguaggio ubuntu
<finisterrae> ma la mia richiesta era ovvia per uno che usa sempre xp e mai usato ubuntu
<finisterrae> perchè se ero in grado non ero qui lol
<SaaMmY> è come dire non voglio capire
<SaaMmY> cioè dacci modo di interessarci così non ci aiuti
<SaaMmY> anzi ci aiuti a kickarti
<finisterrae> ehehehehehe
<finisterrae> io provo ma se non capisco non capisco
<finisterrae> cmq dai...
<SaaMmY> devi essere in grado di leggere quello che hai e spiegarci le tue intenzioni e riferirci quello che leggi passo per passo
<finisterrae> beh ora stavo facendo passo passo e si è trovato anche jester in difficolta perchè mi chiedev di natty ma natty non c'era lol
<SaaMmY> finisterrae si sta già facendo una grande eccezione con te perchè qui
<finisterrae> manco ce l'ho su facebook lol
<finisterrae> scerzo
<SaaMmY> di solito la gente interviene dicendo ho un problema poi dopo poche battute due o tre risposte si è risoltlo
<finisterrae> lo so lo so
<SaaMmY> tu stai riempendo la chat
<SaaMmY> qui si tende a razionalizzare
<finisterrae> beh se si chima supporto io chiedo
<finisterrae> altrimenti sarei andato altrove, no?
<finisterrae> cmq se è csì tranquilli...
<finisterrae> ci vediamo la prox volta
<SaaMmY> in quanti altri modi te lo devo dire?... non intervenire su questa chat finchè non hai un qualcosa di concreto da riferire sul quale possiamo intervenire... perchè non siamo come amiconi che si trovano dal vivo al tuo fianco che possiamo vedere come vedi tu e toccare con mano nostra come fai tu il tuo problema
<SaaMmY> chiedere è sempre lecito... è questo il nostro fardello
<finisterrae> fate un gruppo di eseprti ubuntu e rimanete nella vostra cerchi allora
<finisterrae> io capisco che avete molta pazienza e vi ringrazio e mi scuso
<finisterrae> ma se non riewsco a fare una cosa chiedo...
<SaaMmY> no... siamo utenti normali... nessuno è esperto... è capitato come è capitato a te che ci troviamo su questo canale...
<finisterrae> se per voi è banae non è detto che lo sia per altri , no?
<SaaMmY> alcuni pensano di non avere altro da aggiungere al proprio ubuntu... e viene qui per aiutare gli altri a fare altrettanto
<SaaMmY> ma niente di eccezionale
<SaaMmY> non siamo professionisti molti di noi...
<SaaMmY> alcuni forse
<finisterrae> lo so
<SaaMmY> io sono il più metodologico
<finisterrae> però siete già dentro il mondo ubuntu..
<finisterrae> du sei mitico
<finisterrae> guarda che so anche io che sono inopportuno
<SaaMmY> cmq basta
<finisterrae> ho 28 anni..
<SaaMmY> finisterrae vai e procurati rogna da farci masticare
<finisterrae> però io volevo una informazione che credevo fosse banale me in parte l'ho recepita ed ho notato che nonera difficile...
<finisterrae> una volta capita in parte la logica
<finisterrae> mettete voi che tpo di domandande da fare così non avrete problemi e così non vi disturbo più
<finisterrae> se non per quelle cose
<SaaMmY> solo quando provi a installare su usb... quale errore compare
<SaaMmY> cosa ti impedisce di farlo...
<finisterrae> tranuilli non vi disturbo...
<finisterrae> nessuno errore
<finisterrae> va tutto bene
<finisterrae> il live è ottimo se non fosse che è troppo lento..
<SaaMmY> a partire è lento
<finisterrae> ovvio perchè per il resto è eccezionale
<finisterrae> però volevo risparmiare del tempo all'avvio
<finisterrae> però fa niente
<finisterrae> porterò pazienza e continuo così
<SaaMmY> esiste una guida allora
<finisterrae> ad esempio....io non conosco ubuntu
<SaaMmY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SaaMmY> se qualcosa non la capisci ti aiuto
<SaaMmY> ma andiamo in chat privata
<finisterrae> seguo le istruzioni e mi riavvia ubuntu tramite sub e compare prova o installa...
<SaaMmY> qua si riempe per gli altri inutilmente
<finisterrae> come faccio a sapre che anche premendo prova mi tiene come poi ho scoperto i salvataggi delle impostazioni...
<finisterrae> nessuno me lo aveva detto
<finisterrae> per voi era banale ma non era scritto da nessuna parte..
<finisterrae> fate voi...
<attempt> finisterrae su usb.
<finisterrae> no, tranqui problema risolto
<SaaMmY> cosa risolto?
<finisterrae> va bene così tornerò con qualcosa di meno stupido
<attempt> fai una live su usb e' molto piu' rapido. con unetbootin o con ubuntu stesso da cd usando il tool apposito.
<pitlane> ciao a tutti
<pitlane> percortesia mi date un'aiutino?
<SaaMmY> ciao pitlane dici
<gigirock_> dai pitlane spara !
<pitlane> ho ridotto a icona una finestra
<pitlane> ho appena installato ubuntu
<pitlane> non so come richiamarla
<pitlane> percortesia come si fa?
<pitlane> e' letteralmente sparita
<SaaMmY> che pannelli hai?
<Holden> pitlane, alt+tab
<pitlane> ho solo la barra in alto
<SaaMmY> prova con alt+tab
<pitlane> ok ora provo
<pitlane> tab quale pulsante sarebbe?
<bobbybong> <-- -->
<bobbybong> :|
<SaaMmY> c'è un pulsante che fa
<SaaMmY> <---
<SaaMmY> --->
<pitlane> ah si ok
<pitlane> si funziona
<pitlane> se pero' volessi che si riducessero ad icona in basso allo schermo come dovrei fare?
<pitlane> intendo stile windows
<SaaMmY> sposti il pannello sotto
<SaaMmY> fai tasto destro sul pannello
<pitlane> devo aggiungere un pannello sotto?
<SaaMmY> si
<pitlane> e a quel punto quando riduco a icona li ripristino da li?
<SaaMmY> se ne vuoi un altro aggiungilo se lo vuoi spostare
<SaaMmY> in impostazioni pannello
<SaaMmY> poi non mi ricordo
<SaaMmY> no
<SaaMmY> quando hai aggiunto un nuovo pannello
<SaaMmY> devi aggiungere gli elementi
<SaaMmY> fai tasto destro sul pannello nuovo e -> aggiungi elementi
<pitlane> ah ho capito
<pitlane> grazie
<pitlane> siete stati molto gentili
<pitlane> buona giornata a tutti!
<pitlane> ciao!
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<gauss> ciao a tutti
<gauss> avrei bisogno di aiuo
<gauss> aiuto
<gauss> sono un neofita di ubuntu
<gauss> qualkuno disponibile?
<gauss> ??
<gauss> <gauss> ciao a tutti [13:53] <gauss> avrei bisogno di aiuo [13:53] <gauss> aiuto [13:53] <gauss> sono un neofita di ubuntu [13:53] <gauss> qualkuno disponibile? [13:53] <gauss> ??
<xanScale> ho problemi con cups chi mi puo aiutare?
<gigirock_> xanScale, spara il problema...chi to aiutera' lo veremo poi
<xanScale> la situazione è questa ho un serverino ssh che ho appena formattato e devo riconfigurare cups
<xanScale> il server tra le cose è un server di stampa
<xanScale> e deve condividere una stampante con tutti
<xanScale> ho accesso solo tramite ssh a questo server
<xanScale> ditemi voi
<xanScale> http://192.168.0.1:631/ mi da Connessione non riuscita
<xanScale> pero con ps aux| grep cupsd il demone cè
<gigirock_> si ok ma devi dare i diritti alla periferica...
<gigirock_> cioe' la devi condividere con tutti
<gigirock_> pero' dalla riga comandi e' dura...
<gigirock_> ma tu sai la pw di root vero ?
<xanScale> il fatto è che non vedo proprio la pagina iniziale di cups
<xanScale> e questa cosa viene prima credo
<gigirock_> si ma in rete da un altro pc vedi la stampante ?
<xanScale> no
<xanScale> la devo condividere
<xanScale> devo prima abilitare la configurazione remota e poi condividere le risorse
<xanScale> ma via ssh non so come fare
<gigirock_> xanScale,  come si chiama la conf remota ?
<luca230103> salve ci sono operatori?
<luca230103> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<xanScale> gigirock_ non so
<luca230103> ho una connessione a 5 mb  quando scarico max arriva a 500 kb
<luca230103> e il browser va lento
<luca230103> come posso configurae bene la lan su ubuntu 11.04?
<spigola> salve a tutti
<luca230103> ciao spigola
<spigola> sono nuovo di ubuntu ma non di pc ed ho un problema
<luca230103> dimmi spigola
<gigirock_> 500 kb x8 sono 4mb ..... dovremmo esserci
<gigirock_> il browser quale e' luca230103 ?
<luca230103> gigirock quindi e' normale?
<luca230103> firefox
<gigirock_> luca 500 k in download e' ok direi
<spigola> con la mia web cam non riessco a videochattare sulle chat pubbliche
<gigirock_> spigola con quale programma ?
<luca230103> spigola su skype hai provato se te la riconosce?
<gigirock_> spigola, su skype puoi anche provare....
<luca230103> gigi sara' sicuramente un problema di preload
<gigirock_> luca230103,  e che vuol dire ?
<luca230103> gigi perche' hai fatto x 8?
<spigola> la cam viene riconosciuta ed è compresa nell'elenco di ubuntu dando il comando che adesso non ricordo e con cheese funziona
<gigirock_> luca la velocita' in k bit e' uguale alla velocita' in Mbyte ?
<luca230103> ah ecco capito
<gauss> ciao a tutti
<luca230103> :)
<gauss> qualkuno può darmi una mano?
<gauss> sono un neofita di ubuntu..
<gigirock_> gauss io ne ho due !
<gauss> posso kiedee a te gigi?
<luca230103> gigi allora e' tutto normale giusto?
<gigirock_> spara , tutti leggono
<gigirock_> luca230103, si direi che e' normale per il browser pero' controlla quali dns
<luca230103> gigi cosa vorresti dire?
<luca230103> devo configurare il dns sul router?
<spigola> vi siete scordati di me? :)
<luca230103> spigola vedi se te la riconosce skype
<spigola> oki
<luca230103> gigi?
<luca230103> gigi uso una connessione wifi pppoe
<spigola> sembra esserci  un errore di programazionein atpdaemon
<spigola> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fe
<spigola> quseta la risposta quando installo skype
<luca230103> gigi aiuta spigola
<gauss> volevo sapere se qualkuno mi spiega come intsallare matlab
<gauss> avendo a disposizione unaimmagine iso
<gigirock_> spigola da dove installi skype ?
<gigirock_> gauss la iso e' per linux/ubuntu ?
<gauss> per linux
<spigola> da ubuntu software center
<gauss> credo
<gauss> l'ho scompttata in una cartella
<gauss> vedoo il file install
<gauss> ma se ci faccio
<gauss> doppio clic
<gauss> esce un test
<FloodBotIt1> gauss: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gauss> con righe di codice
<gauss> scusate
<gigirock_> gauss ma tu vedi il file .iso ?
<gauss> si ke lo vedo
<gauss> l'ho copiato sulla scrivania
<gauss> non ho dvd senno avrei provatoa masterizzarlo
<gigirock_> ok se premi due volte sul file .iso non ti chiede di 'montarla' ?
<gauss> no
<luca230103> gigi un programma per scaricare da torrent e vederlo durante lo scaricamento
<gigirock_> spigola, assicurati di prendere come repo fastbull
<luca230103> parlo di film
<spigola> come devo  afre?
<spigola> fare
<gauss> ho scaricato un programma per montare le iso
<SaaMmY> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<gauss> se faccio monta
<SaaMmY> spigola
<gauss> mi esce un disco col nome della cartella iso
<spigola> i11.04
<gauss> ma dentro non cè niente
<SaaMmY> spigola http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb
<gigirock_> gauss ma il file .iso e' dentro un pacchetto zip ...o simili ?
<gauss> è solo lui
<gauss> l'ho scaricato con windows
<spigola> ok scarico
<gauss> e l'ho copiato qua
<luca230103> gigi iun programma x vedere video mentre lo si scarica con torrent
<gigirock_> luca230103, non lo so n uso torrent
<gauss> è coi strano..ubuntu è cosi bello cme s.o. ma complicato assai...
<gigirock_> gauss , o il file e' corrotto....o dentro quella iso n c'e' niente
<gauss> ti ripeto
<gauss> la iso l'ho scompattata in una cartela
<gauss> ci sono i file
<gauss> dentro
<gauss> non so come far partire il file install
<gauss> in window c'era il punto exe
<gauss> subto facevo
<gauss> qua sono in alto mare...
<gigirock_> ok allora dalla directory dove c'e' install scrivi sudo install
<kuix> ragazzi un help mi servirebbe una link ad una bona lista di footprint di compenenti elettronici grazie ;)
<gigirock_> gauss,  ti chiede la pass di root
<gauss> io qua non so esperto
<gauss> ste cose devo farle da terminale?
<gigirock_> gauss, si
<gauss> quindi...
<gauss> apro terminale
<gauss> e che faccio
<gigirock_> gauss,  ctrl-alt-t
<spigola> SaamMy mi dice la solita cosa durante l'installazione
<SaaMmY> mmm
<spigola> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fe
<gauss> mi dice manca il file operando..
<gauss> ho scritto sido install
<gauss> ho letto anke dei forum
<gigirock_> gauss, sido o sudo ?
<gauss> sudo
<gauss> ha dettosudo tu no?
<gigirock_> ok dal terminale scrivi mount
<SaaMmY> devi aggiornare linux spigola... cmq non so ma credo che il messaggio di errore non sia completo
<gauss> ho scritto mount
<gigirock_> SaaMmY, fagli mettere i repo fastbull
<gauss> è uscita una lista
<spigola> e allora cosa devo fare di preciso? il messaggio te lo ho copiato x intero
<SaaMmY> asp
<gigirock_> gauss, c'e' qualche riferimento alla tua iso ?
<spigola> ok
<gauss> no
<gauss> dicevo prima...
<gauss> ho letto dei forum
<gauss> in cui
<gauss> mi diceva di spostare i file della iso
<gauss> nella cartella media
<gauss> ma quando faccio copia
<gauss> vadoin media
<gauss> incolla è disabilitato
<gauss> come comando
<gigirock_> gauss, normalmente un file iso viene montato in /media...
<gauss> come ce lo sposto dentro?
<gigirock_> gauss, vuol dire che lo vedi gia' come /media/nomedellatuaiso
<gauss> nella cartella media non c'è niente
<gauss> poi ti ripeto..
<gauss> di linux non capisco nada
<gigirock_> gauss sul desktop vedi l'icona della .iso ?
<gauss> si ke la vedo
<gigirock_> gauss allora premi il tasto destro sull'icona della iso
<gauss> ok
<gauss> poi?
<gigirock_> gauss che opzioni hai ?
<gauss> apri con mast
<gauss> apri con monta archivi
<gauss> apri co gest archivi
<SaaMmY> spigola apri il terminale
<SaaMmY> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SaaMmY> incolla all'ultimo in fondo alla pagina
<SaaMmY> deb http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<SaaMmY> deb-src http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gigirock_> gauss,  apri con monta archivi
<gauss> l'ho fatto
<gauss> mi crea un disco
<gauss> ke ll'interno è vuto
<gauss> entre se faccio estrai in una cartella
<gauss> i file me li trova
<gigirock_> ma se fai doppio click sul disco creato che vedi ?
<gauss> ti ripeto
<gauss> è vuoto
<gigirock_> allora quella iso ha problemi oppure e' cionca...
<spigola> fatto
<gigirock_> gauss aspe
<gauss> ok
<spigola> mi da degli errori
<spigola> (gedit:2332): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Creazione del file "/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.NJ9GZV" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente  (gedit:2332): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: File o directory non esistente  (gedit:2332): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store cha
<SaaMmY> spigola ma è aggiornato ubuntu?
<spigola> non lo so lo ho installato ieri da un cd che mi ha dato quello del negozio dove mi servo
<SaaMmY> spigola hai sbagliato a scrivere in terminale
<gigirock_> gauss dal terminale .nomedellatuaiso.iso  /media  auto loop,user,noauto,exec 0   0
<SaaMmY> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigirock_> gauss prima smonta tutto
<SaaMmY> raga ma io uso xubuntu che ne so io
<SaaMmY> aiutatelo
<spigola> ho scritto quello che mi hai detto e quando mi si è aperto il file txt ho fatto copia e incolla con quello che mi hai scritto te ed ho salvato
<SaaMmY> beh poi?
<SaaMmY> devi aggiornare
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get update
<gauss> scusa l'ignoranza
<SaaMmY> poi
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gauss> ma non mi fa copia e incolla nel terminale?
<spigola> scusa sammy ma sono alle prime armi. come faccio ad aggiornare?
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get update
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get upgrade
<spigola> sudo apt-get upgrade E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<gigirock_> spigola, chiudi altre applicazioni
<gigirock_> gauss certo che lo fa !
<spigola> chiuso tutto solo terminale e firefox aperti
<SaaMmY> riavvia allora
<SaaMmY> sai rimane aperto su 11.04
<SaaMmY> anche se chiudi la finestra
<spigola> ok esco e rientro
<SaaMmY> o riavvii o killi il processo da taskmanager che qua si chiama monitor di sistema
<spigola> fatto adesso è partito
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get update
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SaaMmY> stai facendo?
<spigola> con il comando update ha fatto ma con upgrade dice la solita cosa
<SaaMmY> cioè hai i pacchetti bloccati
<SaaMmY> e non hai amministrazione root
<SaaMmY> questo dice?
<spigola> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. fabio@fabio-VGN-NR10E-S:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sul
<SaaMmY> no ma devi riavviare proprio
<SaaMmY> cioè
<SaaMmY> spegni e riaccendi
<SaaMmY> non ti sei disconnesso da qua
<spigola> ok esco e rientro
<SaaMmY> o stai facendo da virtualbox o
<SaaMmY> boh
<gigirock_> gauss, ?
<spigola_> ecomi
<SaaMmY> si
<spigola_> eccomi
<spigola_> ok
<SaaMmY> è andato?
<SaaMmY> come è andato quello
<spigola_> rifaccio il comando upgrade?
<SaaMmY> cioè sudo apt-get upgrade
<SaaMmY> può andare anche skype.deb
<SaaMmY> installa skype
<spigola_> partito upgrade
<spigola_> adesso ho un fle leggimi e in cima c'è scritto:  Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<spigola_> ed è fermo li
 * gigirock_ devo resettare 
<gigirock_> quit
<spigola_> è normale?
<gauss> raga niente
<gauss> non va
<spigola_> SaaMmY ci sei?
<spigola_> help
<spigola_> nesssuno che mi da una mano?
<SaaMmY> scusa
<SaaMmY> ero impegnato
<spigola_> no problem
<SaaMmY> non ti posso aiutare
<SaaMmY> devo andare
<SaaMmY> sarò AFk
<spigola_> dimmi solo una cosa
<spigola_> è normale che dopo aver dato upgrade adesso ho un fle leggimi e in cima c'è scritto:  Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer ed è fermo li?
<SaaMmY> spigola_ è normale che finito upgrade rimane solo utente@utente.it:
<spigola_> ciao a tutti
<spigola_> avrei bisogno di una mano
<SaaMmY> si
<SaaMmY> spigola_ è normale che finito upgrade rimane solo utente@utente
<spigola_> allora skype installato ma la web non me la riconosce
<SaaMmY> la webcam in che senso non la riconosce?
<spigola_> e nemmeno nella chat pubbliche solo con cheese mi vede la cam
<SaaMmY> si se cheese riconosce la webcam dovrebbe adarti su skype
<spigola_> invece no
<SaaMmY> ma cheese riconosce la webcam?
<spigola_> si se lo lancio vedo le immagini della mia web
<SaaMmY> allora asèèp
<SaaMmY> asp
<SaaMmY> ma anche io non ho mai provato ancora con skype
<spigola_> oki
<SaaMmY> nuovo
<spigola_> sui siti delle chat mi dice webcam non trovata
<SaaMmY> asp ho appena provato
<SaaMmY> la webcam su skype mi funziona
<SaaMmY> eh devi verificare solo chiamando un contatto dotato di webcam
<SaaMmY> come ho fatto io ora
<SaaMmY> avvia chiamata
<SaaMmY> poi accedi al menu tendina con una freccetta piccola
<spigola_> non con la configurazione video?
<SaaMmY> e clicchi su avvia mio video
<SaaMmY> non so credo che questo adattamento di skype su linux
<SaaMmY> sia scarno
<spigola_> mi dai il tuo nick che provo?
<SaaMmY> e dia opportunità solo di verificare in questo modo per ora
<SaaMmY> ok
<SaaMmY> in privato
<spigola_> anche se rimane il problema delle chat su web
<spigola_> ok
<giordano> saaaalve a tutti/e, dove posso scaricare temi per lubuntu? grazie
<SaaMmY> boh
<SaaMmY> non lo usi
<SaaMmY> uso
<bobbybong> giordano, http://streetcross.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/come-personalizzare-lxde/
<kuix> ragazzi ma possibile che è un impresa trovare i footprint per gEDA?
<kuix> O.o
<kuix> nella libraria non cè nulla >.<
<bobbybong> http://www.gedasymbols.org/footprints/
<Holden> kuix, http://gedasymbols.org/
<kuix> si ma ad esempio.. scusatemi l'ignoranza
<kuix> un footprint semplice dui un con 8pin
<kuix> non lo vedo li! >.<
<bobbybong> ho solo aperto google
<spigola> eccomi sammy
<kuix> mi helpate un attimino§? grazie :)
<bobbybong> li dovrai scaricare
<kuix> O.o
<kuix> allora immaginavo bene :(
<kuix> ok ora allora vediamo una volta scaricato dove va messo il fuile e come richiaamarlo ...
<kuix> mmm >.<
<bobbybong> ! chat | kuix
<ubot-it> kuix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spigola> ciao a tutti
<spigola> ho un problema con la mia webcam cè qualcuo che mi puo' aiutare?
<SaaMmY> oh ho trovato
<SaaMmY> spigola vai in dev
<SaaMmY> poi in bus
<SaaMmY> poi in usb
<SaaMmY> e apri tutte le porte una a una
<SaaMmY> e troverai quella della webcam
<spigola> ok
<SaaMmY> asp no è una cazzata
<spigola> :)
<SaaMmY> però ha senso
<spigola> ci sono file che non mi fa aprire
<bobbybong> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<SaaMmY> cmq spigolare per montare la webcam http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=275701.0
<SaaMmY> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prix> buonpomeriggio, como posso inserire il tab del touchpad in sistema->preferenze->mouse ???
<jester-> prix: ??
<prix> si?
<jester-> cioè?
<prix> jester-, in sistema->preferenze-> mouse mi manca il tab del touch pad per pooterlo configuare, di fatti non mi funziona lo scroll
<SaaMmY> sbagli a dire tab
<jester-> prix natte?
<SaaMmY> il touch pad non ha il tab
<jester-> natty*
<prix> SaaMmY, la scheda ?
<prix> SaaMmY, pensavo si chiamasse tab
<jester-> prix: il touchpad è abilitato?
<SaaMmY> ma che scheda?
<prix> jester-, si, e' abilitato ma non funziona lo scroll verticale e nelle opzioni di configurazioni del mouse manca il touchpad
<jester-> SaaMmY: parla della finestra preferenze maouse
<SaaMmY> aaaaaaaa
<jester-> prix: è strano che non ci sia la scheda
<prix> SaaMmY, quando scrivo sistema->preferenze-> mouse non penso sia difficle capire di cosa sto parlando, cerchiamo di nn essere puristi
<prix> jester-, si infatti, e' molto strano
<SaaMmY> scusa
<prix> SaaMmY, figurati
<SaaMmY> non volevo
<SaaMmY> pensavo sempre qualcosa riferito all'hardware
<prix> SaaMmY, cmq in inglese quello di cui sto parlando si chiama touchpad tab...ma questo e' un altro discorso
<prix> jester-, secondo me non compare la scheda perche' lo riconosce come mouse normale e non come touchpad
<jester-> prix: di solito non compare se non c'è il touchpad come su un fisso
<prix> jester-, perfettamente d'accordo e per questo ancora + strano
<SaaMmY> :s
<SaaMmY> :S
<jester-> prix: prova sudo synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix> synclient: command not found
<prix> lo installo ?
<jester-> strano
<prix> jester-, infatti
<jester-> prix: sep su natty?
<jester-> in ubuntu il comando esiste di serie
<SaaMmY> cmq raga spigola ha da installare il driver per la webcam... http://paste.ubuntu.com/655694/ deve solo fare make install mi pare ma non glie lo fa fare... deve installare e aggiornare il kernel ?
<prix> jester-, ho l 11.04
<prix> jester-, cmq si ;)
<prix> jester-, credi che debba installare il synclient ?¿
<jester-> prix: non esiste come pacchetto
<prix> jester-, il synclient ?
<jester-> SaaMmY: make e poi sudo make install
<SaaMmY> sudo
<SaaMmY> allora quello gli mancava
<prix> SaaMmY, c'era il sudo
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655697/
<prix> jester-, nn ho capito, quindi lo istallo =
<prix> ?
<jester-> SaaMmY: sudo make
<SaaMmY> ma se ha acceduto con cd nella cartella interessata
<SaaMmY> non necessita sudo
<SaaMmY> o si?
<jester-> prix: non vedo un pacchetto synclient e
<jester-> nei repo
<prix> jester-, infatti nn c'e'
<prix> jester-, hop provato ad installare i pacchetti di synaptics pero non cambia niente
<prix> jester-, qsynaptics e gsynaptics, li installo, compaiono delle applicazioni per gestire il mouse ma cmq continua a nn apparire il touchpad,
<prix> l'ideale sarebbe cambiare il modo di riconocere il touchpad, perche lo riconosce come un mouse normale
<jester-> prix: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<prix> ok lo faccio
<jester-> poi synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics: comando non trovato
<jester-> prix: sudo apt-get install
<jester-> prix: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<jester-> prix: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<prix> jester-, dopo sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<jester-> poi synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix> ha fatto una cosa strana, tipo disconnesso e riconnesso, e' normale?
<jester-> lo strano è che non c'era il pacchetto di default
<prix> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<prix> no scusa
<prix> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> prix: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<jester-> installa il pacco se non c'è e basta
<prix> e' quello che vorrei fare
<prix> ok e' installato
<jester-> poi sudo synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix> mi da Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> riavvia
<prix> ok
<prix> jester-, riavviato, gli do sudo synclient TouchpadOff=0 e mi da Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> prix: garda in impotazioni mause se c'è il tab adesso
<prix> no nn c'e'
<jester-> guarda*
<jester-> sudo modprobe synaptics
<jester-> e ricontrolla
<prix> FATAL: Module synaptics not found.
<prix> :o
<jester-> sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c
<prix> l ha preso il comando, riavvio ?
<jester-> se riavvii si scarica il modulo
<prix> ok riavvio
<jester-> sudo synclient TouchpadOff=0
<jester-> prix: se riavvi è inutile
<jester-> prix_: se via per i cazzi tuoi………
<jester-> sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c
<jester-> sudo synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix_> jester-, sono qua
<jester-> ridai i 2 comandi
<prix_> jester-,  prix@priX-PC:~$ sudo synclient TouchpadOff=0
<prix_> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c  dato?
<prix_> si
<prix_> poi l'altro pero mi rida Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<prix_> nn capisco perche0' il pacchetto e' installato :o
<jester-> prix_: contrôla se c'è il tab
<prix_> jester-, no :(
<jester-> prix_: che cazzo di pc è, acer?
<prix_> acer 5750G
<jester-> ettepareva. prix prova se con il cdlive funza
<prix_> IL CDLIVe di ubuntu =?
<jester-> prix_: si il clive di installazione di natty
<jester-> se funga è il tuo sistema a buone donne
<prix_> cioe' lo faccio partire con il livecd e vedo se funziona ?
<prix_> lo scroll ?
<jester-> prix_: fai partire il cdliv e e vedi se ci sono le impostazioni per il touchpad
<jester-> quantomeno escludi un problema
<prix_> ok.un unico inconveniente, che nn ho il live cd :(
<jester-> !natty | prix_ scarichi la iso e te lo fai
<ubot-it> prix_ scarichi la iso e te lo fai: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<prix_> jester-, si, cmq appartutto grazie mille
<prix_> davvero
<jester-> de nada
<prix_> se per caso con il livecd funziona vuol dire che il problema e' irrisolvible
<jester-> prix_: vuol dire che devi renstallare il sistema
<prix_> jester-, ma senza la certezza che poi funzioni
<jester-> prix_: lo installi sopra senza formattare la partizione e salvidati e impostazioni
<jester-> se funga di live funga anche dopo,
<prix_> ah ok....una cosa...posso installarlo quindi senza formattare e senza perdere dati e impostazioni
<jester-> yess da altro/manuale
<prix_> ooooooooook grazie
<prix_> appena scarico l iso e ci porvo ti faccio sapere
<samuel> come si fa a passara da ubuntu server a desktop
<jester-> samuel: install ubuntu-desktop
<samuel> si si certo lo fatto
<samuel> adesso ho sia server che desk
<jester-> samuel: quindi ha la grafica adesso e applicazioni varie
<samuel> volevo tipo
<samuel> swich
<jester-> samuel: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, adesso
<jester-> SaaMmY:
<jester-> samuel: a voler fare una finezza installa il kernel generic
<jester-> installi linux-image-generic e linux-headers-generic
<giordano_> salve a tutti/e, vorrei chiedervi dove è possibile scaricare nuovi temi per lubuntu, è poi su un portatile medion sim 2000 quale sistema è bene installare?
<devidino> giordano_,  lubuntu ha lxde se dai un occhio alle impostazioni ci sono parecchi temi preistallati
<giordano_> si ma io mi riferisco ad avere una barra simile a quella di gnome
<devidino> giordano_,  intendi i panel di gnome?
<devidino> giordano_,  comunque dai un occhio qui http://box-look.org/ e comunque dovresti poterci installare un aulsiasi tema gtk+
<giordano_> si, ho installato gnome3 anche se per problemi di scheda video non è partita la nuova schermata quella senza effetti mi piace di più, ma quando avvio il net riparte sempre quella di defoult
<devidino> giordano_,  cerchiamo di essere + chiari su quale versione hai installato gnome 3? cosa avevi di base gnome2 lxde?
<giordano_> di base ho lxde, seguendo una procedura sono riuscito a far partire gnome 3. se cambio sessione posso selezionare gnome 3 senza effetti. quando chiudo la sessione e riparte il sistema mi ritrovo lxde.
<devidino> giordano_,  si è ovvio ..
<devidino> giordano_,  aspetta che non mi sono mai posto il problema do uno sguardo!
<esulu> we
<devidino> salve esulu
<alnuvola> domanda... e da un anno che sto installando ubuntu e derivate ad i mieie amici .. cercando di configurarlo a loro piacimento... posso essere definito hacker ???
<Holden> alnuvola, ti sembra una domanda da canale di supporto? :D
<alnuvola> assolutamente no :D
<giordano_> buona notte a tutti/e
<prix> ho cancellato ilcontenuto del file xorg.com, come potrei recuperarlo ?7
<prix> .conf*
<bobbybong> guarda nella cartella tra files nascosti se c'è il backup prix
<bobbybong> alla fine del nome del file dopo l'estensione c'è ~
<GBiancucci> ciao a tutti
<GBiancucci> ho un problema con pulseaudio e bluez
<GBiancucci> posso chiedere qui?
<bobbybong> ! chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GBiancucci> ok :)
<GBiancucci> Il problema è semplice da spiegare, ma penso complesso da risolvere: ho un dongle bluetooth perfettamente funzionante sotto ubuntu 11.04 i386 (broadcom bcm2046). Per una mia applicazione devo fare un loopback tra bluez e pulseaudio. Solo che quando eseguo: pacmd list-sources , pulseaudio non trova nessun device bluetooth.
<GBiancucci> Dovrebbe tirare fuori qualcosa tipo bluez_input
<GBiancucci> o bluez_output ,  ma in realtà è come se non vedesse il dispositivo bluetooth
<bobbybong> ! bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<GBiancucci> nessuno?
<GBiancucci> grazie bobbybong ma non mi è di minimo aiuto
<GBiancucci> ho già spulciato tutte le guide ufficiali
<GBiancucci> il problema è pulseaudio non il bluetooth
<bobbybong> ! chat non è un problema di ubuntu
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobbybong> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GBiancucci> ho chiesto di la
<GBiancucci> anche se il problema è anche inerente ad ubuntu
<max70> salve ho installato ubuntu sun di un nuovo disco sostituendo quello con win xp
<max70> ma adesso quando rimetto quello con xp non si riavvia più
<max70> è possibile che grub si sia inatallato anche sui dischi presenti
<max70> come posso eliminare grub dagli altri dischi
<Vendetta_> salve
<Vendetta_> c'è qualcuno on line?
<prix> non ho piu' il file xorg.conf ne' xorg.conf.d
<prix> come posso fare ¿¿
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-23
<sbubba> niente risolto. il pacchetto aveva cambiao nome e non c'era scritto da nessuna parte -.-
<sbubba> notte a tutti
<Odo> Giorno
<DimoShake> Riesco ad avviare ubuntu solo tramite chiavetta, altrimenti rimane schermo nero con trattino bianco, bel bios ho settato nei boot come privilegi appunto le chiavette esterne, perche se settassi l'harddisk non funzionerebbe, come faccio ad avviare ubuntu senza la chiavetta?
<luca000> ciao, ho installato ieri me-tv e ho guardato 2-3 ore la tv su ubuntu con un dvb-t su usb, oggi riaccendo il PC e non va più, dmesg dice che non c'è il firmware per il dispositivo. Mi domando: ma ieri sera mentre guardavo la tv con che firmware stava funzionando?
<luca000> Ma ubuntu a ogni riavvio cancella roba? (LOL)
<PaoloRotolo> DimoShake, ciao, hai provato a disattivare dal BIOS le chiavette e a riabilitare l'hard disk?
<DimoShake> si, ho provato a mettere come prima priorità l'hard disk
<PaoloRotolo> DimoShake, scusa la domanda banale: nell'installazione hai installato anche il boot loader nella giusta posizione? Ancora, l'installazione è andata a buon fine?
<DimoShake> Guarda, la prima volta l'installazione è andata male, poi ho riprovato ed è andato a buon fine.
<Antonio_> italiani?
<remix_tj> Antonio_: certo
<Antonio_> avrei una domanda riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu
<Antonio_> ho un disco con 3 partizioni
<Antonio_> c:, d: ed una vuota su cui vorrei installare ubuntu
<Antonio_> come procedere?
<Antonio_> (ero arrivato al punto di scegliere "altro" nel menu di installazione
<Antonio_> per andare sulla partizione desiderata
<Antonio_> ma poi mi fa domande ti "swap, journaling etc di chiu non conosco il significato
<Antonio_> c'è nessuno?
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> dovrebbe esserci la procedura guidata
<remix_tj> che ti fa scegliere lo spazio vuoto
<Antonio_> ho formattato quello spazio in fat 32
<Antonio_> ho fatto bene?
<Antonio_> ???
<dimoshake> mi è crashata la rete un attimo
<remix_tj> Antonio_: bah, tanto ubuntu poi se lo deve riformattare con il suo filesystem
<Antonio_> appunto...c'è una moltitudine di file system da scegliere
<remix_tj> Antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Antonio_> swap journaling ex3 ext4....tutta roba di cui non capisco nulla
<remix_tj> se segui questa guida non puoi sbagliare
<remix_tj> appunto Antonio_
<remix_tj> quello che ti dico io è di lasciar stare
<remix_tj> e fare tutto con la procedura guidata
<Antonio_> ma così non me lo va a mettere nella terza partizione ma nelle prime 2 (quello di windoes)
<Antonio_> ???
<Antonio_> se vado ad "eliminare il volume" da windows senza formattarlo...forse ubuntu lo identifica come spazio libero su cui installarsi?
<davide> ciao, a tutti chiedo cosa posso installare su un netbook hp??
<Pippolo> davide: inche senso?
<davide> scusate. intendo che distribuzione mettere di linux
<K99Brain> davide, solo ubuntu
<ErVito> LOL
<davide> se possibile si, se no anche un 'altra
<qweqw> ciao
<qweqw> a
<qweqw> tutti
<OverMe> !enter | qweqw
<hallino1> Giorno
<neko> buon giorno a tutti
<neko> ho un problema con il wireless
<neko> una rete che ci sono sempre entrato ora non mi fa entrare piu
<tesivo> ciao a tutti. mi chiedevo come si fa a vedere le cartelle condivide da un windows 7 SP1 ultimate edition da xubuntu aggiornato all'ultima versione.
<neko> no, la password e rimasta la stessa, l'ipod entra senza problemi
<neko> qualcuno conosce questo problema?
<neko> non aiuta neanche se la cancello e la riinserisco
<tesivo> neko prova a cancellare l'intera configurazione della tua wireless, poi spegnere la wireless e riaccenderla e riconfigurare da capo la tua rete wireless
<neko> ok, quale configurazione esattamente?
<neko> dove la trovo... o intendi cancellare ogni rete per se?
<tesivo> ti guido passo passo
<tesivo> ove c'è l'icone wireless in alto a dx cliccala
<tesivo> poi fai modifica connessioni. ok?
<tesivo> senza fili
<tesivo> selezioni la tua rete e fai elimina
<tesivo> a questo punto spegni il wireless e riaccendilo. ti ritroverà la rete e provi a vedere se tutto va
<neko> tesivo: scusa i lritardo...
<neko> niente risultato :(
<neko> un altra prova...
<neko> niente, reagisce come se la password e sbagliata :(
<neko> nessuno un idea perche fa storie a connettersi?
<[Jano]> neko: Apri una sezione in PM sul mio utente per non intasare il canale
<davide> che distribuzione metto su un netbbook??grazie
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti ho problemi con l'installazione di un chiavetta internet della vodafone su un pc con installato xubuntu
<Drizamanuber> nessuno di voi usa una chiavetta vodafone?
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti
<Uzzi> da un paio di giorni, "connessioni di rete" non vede più i profili delle vaie reti salvate
<Uzzi> pur essendoci tutti ancora i vari files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Uzzi> potrebbe essere un problema di permessi?chi mi può postare i permessi desli stessi files?
<tesivo> ciao a tutti vorrei vedere la stampante e i file che condivido su una macchina windows 7 che sta nella mia stasse rete di ubuntu. come si fa? ho installato anche samba ma non funziona nulla.
<Uzzi> quelli dei miei sono -rw-------
<tesivo> nessunos a aiutarmi?
<tesivo> sa*
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Drizamanuber> giorno a te jester-
<jester-> aiò Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> por....iaj
<Drizamanuber> jester-: usi per caso una chiavetta vodafone 14.4
<Drizamanuber> ?
<jester-> mai usato chiavette
<Drizamanuber> jester-: peccato!!! non riesco a farla funzionare, maledetta chiave!!!!
<jester-> sono la pou grossa inc***ta del secolo,  uso i droido con hotspot
<Drizamanuber> jester-: credo proprio che tu abbia ragione, ma cosa sono i droido?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> linguaggio jesteriano...
<jester-> Drizamanuber: un cellofono con android i un aifono 4
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non sporge e è un modem molto più potente
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: questo pacchetto è installato ? --> "usb-modeswitch"
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: non so, come posso controllare?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: io non ho ne android ne aifono
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: whereis usb_modeswitch
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non hai cellofono con il droidooooo?
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: scusa, ma adesso sto provando a installarla con windows, visto che con ubuntu non ci riuscivo
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: resti collegato ancora per un po'?
<[Jano]> se con questo comando "whereis usb_modeswitch" non ricevi nulla, installalo --> "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch && sudo reboot"
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è buono anche un cellofan antico via bluetooth
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: ciao a dopo
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: se con questo comando "whereis usb_modeswitch" non ricevi nulla, installalo --> "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch && sudo reboot"
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: scusa ancora
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: ho mollato windows, sto riaccendendo xubuntu, appena si avvia do il comando che mi hai appena lasciato
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho un nokia e7
<jester-> Drizamanuber: basta che abbia il bluetooth lo abbini e usi anche come modem, il cellofono deve essere in modalità usb non dati
<jester-> modalità che usi per sincronizzare
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ma non si rovina il telefono? mi hanno detto che si surriscalda se lo usi così
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: ecco cosa ho ricevuto: usb_modeswitch /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch.conf /etc/usb_modeswitch.d /usd/share/usb_modeswitch /usr/share/man/man1/usb_modeswitch.1.gz
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: allora è installato, che ID ha la tua Ingernet Key
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: non lo so
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: è una chiavetta della vodafone 14.4
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: guarda con "lsusb" troverai dei numeri tipo 1234:1234
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: 12d1:14ae Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: p.s. non mi ricordo se te l'ho già detto, ma xubuntu vede la chiavetta e ho impostato come apn web.omnitel.it
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: guarda qua è la tua stessa chiavetta: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=511042
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: bene, grazie, poi ti faccio sapere se ci sono riuscito
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: niente
<davide> chiedo a tutti. che distro installo su un netbook hp??
<jester-> davide: dipende dalla potenza
<jester-> non è che linux faccia effetto miracolo come le girls di 200 mesi su gente in età avanzata
<enzotib> davide, e comunque non è una domanda inerente a ubuntu
<davide> che potenza, voglio cambiare perchè non mi si avvia più, e il cd di windows non c'è
<enzotib> !chat | davide
<jester-> davide: se il pc è ciofeca è un conto se è un pc buono un altro
<davide> è buono solo che mon si avvia PIÙ, che distro ??
<jester-> davide: ubuntu
<jester-> che vuoi che ti diguamo
<davide> come faccio a avviare una chiavetta usb per instalalrlo sul netbook
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: soluzione perfette
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: Bene, se mancava l'ID lo aggiungevamo a mano, comunque meglio cosi, Ciao
<jester-> davide: sta attento al boot che ti indica ik tasto FX per il menu alternativo, se non cellha devi entrare nel bios
<jester-> davide: e leggere il man del pc
<jester-> che qui la palla di vetro è in restauro
<davide> grazie a tutti
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: ho un altra cosa inerente la chiavetta da chiederti
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: dimmi
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: ogni volta che la inserisco si aprono le finestre della chiavetta, come posso fare a non farle aprire automaticamente=
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: quali, quelle che contengono i file ?
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: sì
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: è il gestore di fle che le apre
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: probabilmente lo sapevi giò che era il gestore, ho voluto solo precisare!!!!!
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: Dovresti impostare di non montare automaticamente sul Desktop quella unità in automatico
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: ok, adesso cerco di farlo, con ubuntu non avrei problemi, quindi peso di riuscire a trovare la soluzione anche in xubuntu
<[Jano]> Drizamanuber: ok, infatti io uso Ubuntu, se ti trovi "male" disabiliti a tutti l'opzione di aprire in automatico le periferiche USB (cosi le apri tu col clik)
<davide_> ciao, ho problemi a vedere video su youtube, ho scaricato il plugin flash per firefox ma continuo a non visualizzare, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> davide_, come l'hai scaricato?
<davide_> dal software center
<ivan__> ciao
<nannes> ivan__, che urla ITALY nel canale internazionale di ubuntu lol
<nannes> ciao ivan__
<ivan__> ragazzi mi aiutereste x cortesia
<ivan__> come si riabilita playmouth???
<nannes> LOOOOOL
<nannes> di solito la richiesta è "come si toglie sto schifo di plymouth"
<ivan__> provando plymouth-manager l'ò proprio disattivato erroneamente
<nannes> E ringrazia il cielo che ci sei riuscito!
<nannes> Sei libero da quel demonio, lol
<ivan__> be ma x riattivarlo
<ivan__> volevo almeno provare a vedere se riuscivo a risolvere ,ora mi esce tutta la fase caricamento dei componenti
<ivan__> ci sarà un comando o qualcosa....plymouth manager nemmeno parte piu
<ivan__> ei
<ivan__> nannes ci 6 ancora???
<ivan__> be se conosci il metodo,almeno proverei a riabilitarlo e vedere se si risolve
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: ci sei ancora?
<Drizamanuber> [Jano]: adesso è sorto un altro problema!!! mannaggia a vodafone
<Drizamanuber> ho una connessione internet con vodafone key, il programma di posta mi restituisce questo errore: invio della password non riuscito. Il server di posta popmail.libero.it ha risposto: pop3 access not allowed
<nannes> Drizamanuber: Quella è una restrizione dei provider, che esiste da anni ormai!
<nannes> Non puoi scaricare la posta di un provider X se per connetterti ad internet usi un provider Y
<nannes> A meno che non usi l'interfaccia web di libero! http://mail.libero.ir
<Drizamanuber> nannes: non capisco perchè questo mio "amico" non mi ha ascoltato e si è fatto infinocchiare da vodafone
<nannes> Drizamanuber: Si può ovviare... Scarica FreePopS (versione windows, visto che quella linux non funziona bene e non la caga più nessuno) e installalo con wine. Dopodichè installa il plugin di Libero, e sarai libero di scaricare la posta
<davide> ciauz . a tutti
<skricciolo1981>  ubuntu pangolino in gnome shell e' fermo alla schermata d'avvio da 20min,ieri si e' aggiornato qualcosa oggi all' avvio questo prb,non si spegne nemmeno dal tasto... scusate ortografia ma sto da cellulare e non e' facile scrivere
<skricciolo1981> Jester- mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cu fu
<skricciolo1981> pangolino in gnome shell fermo da 25 min all avvio non riesco nemmeno a spegnere x tentare un riavvio
<jester-> skricciolo1981: è fermo sul desktop?
<jester-> o si è impiccato facendo il boot
<OverMe> skricciolo1981, se lo vuoi spegnere, tieni premuto il tasto di accensione per più di 5 secondi
<skricciolo1981> Si scritta ubuntu con pallini sotto,scusa ortografia ma sto da cell non cio manco il tab
<jester-> skricciolo1981: fai come dice OverMe
<skricciolo1981> Provato tenuto 20 sec ma nada
<jester-> togli la battreria
<skricciolo1981> ?
<jester-> batteria
<jester-> skricciolo1981: portatile o pc
<skricciolo1981> e' fisso
<jester-> skricciolo1981: tutti i fissi hanno un tasto reset
<skricciolo1981> Ok orza si e' spento
<jester-> skricciolo1981: p la cpu sta cuocendo?
<skricciolo1981> Che faccio al boot?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: preimi esc cha vedi le scritte e magari si capisce dove si inciucca
<skricciolo1981> Al boot?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: mentre avvia e compare il logo premi esc
<skricciolo1981> Ormai tardi
<skricciolo1981> Ok ora e' andato
<skricciolo1981> Ora torno da pc
<skricciolo1981> jester-: che devo controllare?
<skricciolo1981> ieri si è aggiornato qualcosa...oggi al riavvio questo problema
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se funga nulla
<skricciolo1981> ?
<jester-> se funziona
<skricciolo1981> mai dato problemi...perchè oggi questo?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: use gnome3 classica va
<skricciolo1981> .(
<jester-> lascva perdere le novità farlocche
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> non mi soddisfa
<skricciolo1981> jester-: gnome shell può creare problemi all'avvio???
<jester-> skricciolo1981: adesso non fare un dramma per un boot farlocco
<jester-> i problemi li causa la ppa mania
<skricciolo1981> jester-: oki grazie tremila gentilissimi come sempre
<skricciolo1981> jester-: sarebbe?
<jester-> sarebbe la pessima abitudine di aggiungere repo ppa
<skricciolo1981> jester-: oki
<gnu> salve a tutti
<Guest25546> nonriesco più a sentire l'audio dei video sia di youtube che quelli nel computer...i suoni del pc si sentono
<Guest25546> ho provato a smanettare sul mixer ma niente
<giori> salve
<giori> ho un vecchio portatile secondo voi posso installare il 12.04??
<Guest25546> inoltre da quando non funziona l'audio i filmati nel web sono velocizzati
<DD3my> giori, basta provare :)
<DD3my> Guest25546, che s.o hai? ubuntu?
<Guest25546> DD3my: kubuntu kde ultima versione
<DD3my> Guest25546, hai gia provato a controllare i driver?
<Guest25546> funzionava tutto bene fino a quando ho tentato di collegare il pc alla tv tramite hdmi...ho tentato la configurazione per sentire l'audio sulla tv (video ok) ma senza risultato...da lì non va più
<DD3my> prova a disinstallare i pacchetti che hai utilizzato per configurare il pc alla tv
<DD3my> magari sono quelli la causa
<K99Brain> Guest25546, ma avrai dimenticato di reimpostare l audio predefinito dall hdmi al normale
<Guest25546> DD3my: ho solo smanettato con il mixer cambiando le uscite da hdmi a analogico integrato, ho anche azzerato e cliccato ripristino ma niente...quali sono le impostazioni giuste?
<Guest25546> se clicco sull'iconcina del volume e poi su mixer mi appare la schermata dei dispositivi di riproduzione...seleziona canale principale; configurazione dell'audio....come sono configurati i vostri?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Aizram> !ciao | leosacc
<ubot-it> leosacc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<leosacc> grazie mille ragazzi!
<gino_> ciao regazzi è capitato anche a voi che vlc ed altri riproduttori non riproducano i video ma faccia sentire solo  l'audio?
<Aizram> no
<gino_> e come posso fare a risolvere? io ho provato a reinstallare vlc ma non cambia nulla
<gino_> oltre a questo non so che fare
<gino_> possibile sia un problema della versione 12.04?
<jester-> gino_: che problema
<gino_> vlc e similari non riproducono i video fanno sentire solo audio
<gino_> con gli mp3 nessun problema
<jester-> gino_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gino_> gia installato, non funziona
<jester-> gino_: che tipo di video
<jester-> vlc poi se ne frega dei codecs
<gino_> gia gia ha i suoi
<jester-> gino_: scheda video?
<gino_> può centrare qualcosa con il fatto che oltre a quello non visualizzi i video su youtube e cosa più importante su youpor..
<gino_> ma quando vi era installato xp funzionava
<jester-> gino_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   e fai vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | gino_
<ubot-it> gino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106785/
<gino_> jester, scusa il ritardo
<jester-> gino_:  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin
<jester-> qualcosa deve rispondere
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> mancava ' finale
<gino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106793/
<gino_> come mancava  ' finale
<jester-> gino_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> incolla nel terminale
<gino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106799/
<jester-> gino_: flash è a posto fa vedere cat /etc/cpuinfo
<gino_> lo incollo nel terminale?
<jester-> si
<gino_> dice che non esiste
<jester-> vero
<jester-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106806/
<jester-> gino_: flash attuale non va con la tua cpu spe
<jester-> gino_: io vado a cena segui la guida e cancella anche la cartella .macromedia    http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<gino_> seguo la guida e funzionerà tutto?
<gino_> jester, ora devo andare, più tardi ti faccio sapere se funge
<adriano87> jester , dod , riguardo i miei problemi riguardanti l'audio si è tutto risolto magicamente con gli ultimi aggiornamenti.Grazie per il supporto!
<dod> prego
<R4bb1t> domanda veloce e scusate se magari non centra con ubuntu: ho scaricato un pdf e quando lo apro il visualizzatore documenti mi dice: "il documento non contiene pagine".. why?
<R4bb1t> eppure l'indice c'è..
<gino_> jester, grazie ora youtube funziona
<gino_> jester, grazie ora youtube funziona, ma vlc fa ancora i capricci non esiste alcuna soluzione
<fabio_> ciao a tutti
<fabio_> ragazzi ho sempre lo stesso problema, ho installato lubuntu ma mi da sempre errori con la scheda grafica
<fabio_> come posso risolvere?
<fabio_> non vorrei ritornare a winzoz sinceramente
<nannes> fabio_: Che scheda è?
<fabio_> è la scheda integrata dell acer 3634wlmi
<nannes> lspci|grep -i vga
<fabio_> è una sis m661mx
<fabio_> così leggo dalle caratteristiche tecniche
<fabio_> ci sei ancora nannes?
<nannes> fabio_: Sarebbe meglio che ti collegassi in chat con quel pc!!
<nannes> Sai com'è.. mi servono output precisi
<fabio_> scusami è che avevo formattato :( sto da 4 giorni
<fabio_> posso mettere ubuntu?
<fabio_> o sempre lubuntu?
<nannes> Certo che puoi... Metti Lubuntu!
<fabio_> ah non ce la fa ubuntu su 3634?
<fabio_> ok rimetto lubuntu
<nannes> Spè che mi leggo le specifiche, và
<nannes> Aspetta..
<fabio_> ok
<nannes> fabio_: Lubuntu va bene...
<nannes> Se invece vuoi prestazioni ancora superiori, installaci  AntiX con fluxbox! http://antix.mepis.org
<nannes> Però è una distro un po' più complicata di ubuntu
<fabio_> vabbè metto lubuntu
<nannes> fabio_: Installa con la versione Alternate, così non perdi tempo!
<fabio_> salve ingamedeo
<fabio_> io ci metto poco con lubuntu
<fabio_> già ce l ho su dvd
<ivan__> ragazzi qualcuno sacome riattivare plymouth???
<ivan__> l'ò proprio disabilitato da plymouth manager sbagliando un click
<nannes> fabio_: Se hai la DESKTOP, ti consiglio vivamente di scaricare la alternate e masterizzarne un altro
<nannes>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<nannes> mamma mia
<fabio_> ah come mai?
<fabio_> scusa se faccio questa domanda
<ivan__> ei
<nannes> fabio_: Perchè la versione alternate è un'installazione più leggera, che non rischia di bloccarsi su computer datati... Poichè non deve caricare l'ambiente grafico
<fabio_> ah ok
<fabio_> :)
<fabio_> la sto scaricando
<fabio_> e la metto su dvd
<enzotib> attenzione, la alternate non è live, puoi solo installare
<fabio_> ok
<alviro> guardate qui http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/schermatadel20120723214.png/
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<alviro> mi dice che è stato selezionato un aggiornamento, ma non c'è nulla
<alviro> io non ho selezionato nulla
<alviro> verranno scaricati 4,5Mb
<alviro> ma di cosa? non c'è nulla
<alviro> ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti tramite muon, lì non c'è quel messaggio
<fabio_> lo sto masterizzando nannes ho avuto problemi con adsl, tu ci sei ancora?
<charlotte> ciao
<nannes> fabyes
<fabiomirko_> ciao ragazzi
<fabiomirko_> ho partizionato il pc in due parti in una c'è xp e nell'altra sto cercando di mettere ubuntu
<fabiomirko_> sto nella sezione partizionamento dischi
<jester->  fabiomirko_ vai sulla partizione dove devi piazzare linux
<jester-> fabiomirko_: in altro
<jester-> fabiomirko_: oppure scegli installa accando a winzoz
<fabiomirko_> io sto su partizionamento dischi che devo fare, ci sono varie opzioni quale devo scegliere?
<fabiomirko_> io sto installando l'ubuntu alternate
<saimonv85> Ciao
<jester-> fabiomirko_: hai gia partiionato?
<fabiomirko_> è tutto manuale
<saimonv85>  qualcuno può consigliarmi sul da farsi..please??
<saimonv85> averi un problemuccio
<fabiomirko_> no sto nella sezione partizionamento dischi, quando ho installato prima winzoz avevo creato due partizioni, in una c'è il winzoz e l'altra è libera
<saimonv85> ..ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 sul mio portatile Asus..tramite Wubi (da windows 7)...l'installazione pare essere andata a buon fine: infatti vedo il dual boot e posso selezionare ubuntu! Una volta avviato, arrivato alla prima schermata mi trovo gli utenti; "Portatile" e "Guest"...Portatile è la mia user principale; che avevo anke su Win7 ma ubuntu mi chiede una password che io non ho e non so cosa inserire! Mentre se uso g
<jester-> !qucuno | saimonv85
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qucuno'
<jester-> fabiomirko_: allora scegli installa accanto a winzoz
<saimonv85> ...ma per fare determinate cose tipo il collegamento wi-fi mi chiede la password che io non ho!!
<fabiomirko_> devo fare allora partizionamento guidato?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: fai una cosa scedglialtro
<fabiomirko_> no non c'è questa opzione
<jester-> saimonv85: non hai scelto una pass per user installando?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: dimmi cosa vedi
<saimonv85> no..ha fatto tutto wubi
<fabiomirko_> ho scelto partizionamento guidato
<jester-> torna indietro
<jester-> saimonv85: wubi o non wubi un pass te l'ha chiesta
<fabiomirko_> ci sono 6 opzioni. la prima guidato-ridimensionare scsi1,partizione1 e usare lo spazio libero
<saimonv85> no...nessuna password..
<fabiomirko_> 2 guidato-usare intero disco, 3 guidato-usa il più ampio spazio
<fabiomirko_> 4 guidato-usa l'intero disco e imposta lvm
<saimonv85> cè un modo per modificarla o reperirla?
<fabiomirko_> 5 guidato-usa l'intero disco e imposta lvm cifrato
<fabiomirko_> 6 manuale
<jester-> saimonv85: apri un terminale e dai ls /home
<jester-> fabiomirko_: manuale
<jester-> saimonv85: cosa esce
<jester-> fabiomirko_: ci sei?
<fabiomirko_> quale scelgo stanno varie opzioni partizionamento guidato, configurare raid software, configurare logical volumemanager, configurare volume cifrati
<fabiomirko_> si jester ci sono
<jester-> fabiomirko_: in manuale?
<saimonv85> esce: cannot open directory /home : permission denied
<fabiomirko_> si sono arrivato a manuale ed è ritornato al partizionameto dei dischi
<fabiomirko_> scelgo la seconda partizione e do invio
<fabiomirko_> ?
<jester-> saimonv85  ma hai scelto in nome per user?
<saimonv85> cioè?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: scegli la partizione non winzoz e va in modifica
<fabiomirko_> l'ho scelta
<fabiomirko_> mi chiede come usare questo spazio libero
<fabiomirko_> ?
<fabiomirko_> creare una nuova partizione
<jester-> saimonv85: installando chiede di assegnare un nome all'utente e la relativa pass a menochehai scelto intallazione oem
<fabiomirko_> 2 partizionare automaticamente lo spazio libero
<fabiomirko_> 3 mostare informazioni su cilindro
<jester-> fabiomirko_: in munuale vai sulla partizione dove devi ficcare linux
<fabiomirko_> si già ci sto
<jester-> fabiomirko_: vedi winzoz e la seconda partizione?
<fabiomirko_> solo che mi chiede come usarlo
<saimonv85> non mi ha chiesto nulla..ha riavviato e mi son trovato il dual boot!?!
<fabiomirko_> windows è la prima
<jester-> fabiomirko_: se in modifica?
<fabiomirko_> non mi esce modifica ho selezionato la partizione libera con invio
<jester-> saimonv85: strana la cosa
<jester-> fabiomirko_: sudo ls /home e dai oem come pass
<jester-> fabiomirko_: si è aperta una finestrella?
<jester-> fabiomirko / saimonv85  si è aperta una finestrella?
<saimonv85> no
<jester-> fabiomirko / saimonv85  sudo ls /home e dai oem come pass
<fabiomirko_> si non posso scrivere niente devo solo selezionare con invio
<jester-> saimonv85: se no prende oem prova ubuntu
<saimonv85> ho scritto: sudo ls /home
<saimonv85> premuto invio
<jester-> fabiomirko_: guarda che c'è un bottone modifica
<fabiomirko_> no
<fabiomirko_> sto nella sezione partizionamento dei dischi
<jester-> fabiomirko_: siche c'è se sei in modifica e sulla partizione
<saimonv85> ed ha scritto: sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<jester-> se sei inmanulae
<saimonv85> sudo: setresuid() .....eccetera
<jester-> saimonv85: disinstalla e reinstalla, non scegliere OEM e occhio alle richieste dell'installer
<fabiomirko_> ascolta jester, io sto installando lubuntu alternate
<saimonv85> ok....proverò
<jester-> fabiomirko_: l'intaller è lo stesso
<saimonv85> grazie..ciao
<fabiomirko_> no
<fabiomirko_> è ambiente tipo ms dos
<jester-> non ha la love desktop ma l'installer è tale e quale
<fabiomirko_> posso muovervi con le frecce e tab
<fabiomirko_> ma scusa perchè dovrei dirti bugie?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: non devi scegliere txt (rtesto
<jester-> fai normale
<fabiomirko_> allora
<fabiomirko_> io faccio indietro
<jester-> fabiomirko_: allora riavvia il cd
<fabiomirko_> ok
<jester-> e non scegliere instalalzione txt
<jester-> o testo che sia
<fabiomirko_> purtroppo esce solo quella
<jester-> balle4
<fabiomirko_> cmq riavvio
<fabiomirko_> sta ripartendo
<fabiomirko_> sto nella schermata
<fabiomirko_> jp messo italiano
<jester-> quale
<jester-> poi cosa vedi
<fabiomirko_> è uscita la schermata nera
<jester-> nera?
<fabiomirko_> con lubuntu e le varie opzioni
<jester-> quali opzioni
<fabiomirko_> scelgo installa lubuntu giusto?
<jester-> c'è solo installa lubuntu?
<fabiomirko_> installa, controlla difetti, test memoria, boot ripristina
<jester-> installa
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> ecco
<fabiomirko_> ora mi chiede di selezionare il linguaggio ed è schermata tipo ms dos
<jester-> arriva al partizionamento ma è strano , dove hai scricato la iso
<jester-> scaricato*
<fabiomirko_> me l ha dato nennes
<fabiomirko_> si chiama lubuntu alternate
<jester-> nannes:
<jester-> nannes:
<fabiomirko_> sorry :)
<jester-> si è addormentato
<fabiomirko_> ah io sto installando senza essere collegato a internet
<jester-> fabiomirko_: non serve
<fabiomirko_> ok
<jester-> fabiomirko_: hai fatto la swap?
<fabiomirko_> sto a configurare la rete
<fabiomirko_> passo
<jester-> va bè arrive al partizionamento
<jester-> ma un cazzo di cavo lo potevi attaccare
<fabiomirko_> non posso
<fabiomirko_> perchè ho solo un cavo lan
<fabiomirko_> e lo sto utilizzando per parlare
<jester-> poi come aggiorni
<fabiomirko_> dal pc fisso
<jester-> sei quello della sis?
<fabiomirko_> si
<jester-> fai casino in partenza
<jester-> mo sta un secolo a cercare la rete
<fabiomirko_> non ha fatto
<jester-> fabiomirko_: hai creato la swap o una sola partizione
<fabiomirko_> ho scelto che la faccio in un secondo momenot
<jester-> che col pc chehai è necessafia
<jester-> fabiomirko_: si riducendo e sminchiando
<fabiomirko_> in pratica avevo installato winzoz e all inizio ho diviso l hardisk in 2
<jester-> toccare le partizioni specialmente con un pc obsoleto non è come creare e ancillare file
<fabiomirko_> in uno spazio c'è win e un altro è libero
<jester-> c'è alta probabilità di azzoppare tutto
<fabiomirko_> eh ma come dovevo fare
<jester-> quanto hai libero
<fabiomirko_> 38 gb
<jester-> con cosa hai fatto le partizioni
<fabiomirko_> con winzoz
<fabiomirko_> il setup
<jester-> poi non andrà una sega
<fabiomirko_> e ma tu che avresti fatto?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: arriva al partizionalento e crei pure un swap da 1028mb
<jester-> fabiomirko_: lo farei dall'insaller
<jester-> intaller
<fabiomirko_> cioè rimetto xp ?
<jester-> se trovo ostico alternate userei la normale live
<jester-> che centra xp
<fabiomirko_> tu m hai detto dall installer
<jester-> l'installer di ubuntu
<jester-> che centra xp
<fabiomirko_> ok sorry :(
<jester-> con la live usi gparted che è graifico, o il pc non parte con la live
<fabiomirko_> cmq sto alla schermata del partizionamento
<fabiomirko_> scelgo manuale e scelgo la partizione libera giusto?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: dimmi le voci che vdi
<fabiomirko_> 1- partizionamento guidato
<fabiomirko_> 2- configurare raid software
<fabiomirko_> 3- configurare logical volume manager
<fabiomirko_> 4- configurare volumi cifrati
<fabiomirko_> 5- sc1. 80 gb ata
<fabiomirko_> 6- n 1 primaria (dove sta winzoz)
<fabiomirko_> 7- pri/log 38.1 spazio libero
<fabiomirko_> 8- annullare le modifiche delle partizioni
<fabiomirko_> 9- terminare il partizionamento e scrivere le mod sul disco
<jester-> se non hai ancora fatto nulla come fa ad esercì annulla
<dod> 0.o
<jester-> e poi prima di scegliere il modo
<fabiomirko_> perchè ho scelto manuale
<jester-> paciocchi a caso e poi chiedi?
<fabiomirko_> nono
<jester-> fabiomirko_: se non si fa passo passo viene un casino
<jester-> se vai avanti a spanne per conto tuo
<fabiomirko_> ma infatti sto a partizionamento disco
<fabiomirko_> non ho premuto niente
<jester-> <fabiomirko_> perchè ho scelto manuale
<fabiomirko_> no ho sbagliato, sta scritto annulla perchè prima avevo cercato di mettere lubu su spazio libero
<fabiomirko_> ma scusa non può essere che è un comando preimpostato?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: va bè va. visto l'ora conviene che fai un giro domani e ti fai aiutare da nannes visto che ti ha consigliato lui
<jester-> fabiomirko_: rivai in winzoz
<fabiomirko_> ma scusa ti sei arrabbiato?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: deleti la partizione
<jester-> fabiomirko_: torni in intallare e scegli installa su spazio libero
<jester-> o tiri natale
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> sto su spazio libero
<jester-> la partizione la cancelli e basta
<fabiomirko_> mi da 3 opzioni
<jester-> fabiomirko_: madu
<fabiomirko_> creare nuova partizione
<jester-> sei in manuale
<fabiomirko_> partizionare automaticamente lo spa<io libero
<jester-> lo devi scegliere al primo menu
<fabiomirko_> ho scelto la partizione libera
<fabiomirko_> ora mi esce: come usare questo spazio libero
<fabiomirko_> se partizionarlo o partizionarlo automaticamente
<fabiomirko_> lo partiziono automaticamente?
<nannes> eccccccomi stavo guardando un film :P
<jester-> nannes: vadaciaiciapp te e alternate
<fabiomirko_> che casino
<nannes> maqquale casino
<nannes> Ricorda che le difficoltà sono sempre nella nostra testa! ;)
<nannes> I problemi ce li facciamo noi persone, i computer son così semplici
<nannes> Cosa non riesci a fare
<fabiomirko_> :)
<fabiomirko_> ora spiego
<nannes> cazz qui diluvia.... se non parlo può essere che è andata via la corrente!
<fabiomirko_> ho installato all inizio winzoz
<fabiomirko_> però non  creato 2 partizioni
<fabiomirko_> ho
<fabiomirko_> una per winzoz, che ho instyallato
<fabiomirko_> e una libera
<fabiomirko_> ora
<fabiomirko_> ho messo il cd di installazione
<fabiomirko_> e sto nella schermata partizionamento dischi
<fabiomirko_> cosa devo fare?
<fabiomirko_> il cd di installazione lubuntu alternate che ho scaricato
<fabiomirko_> è tutto in formato text
<nannes> Perfetto.. quella libera risulta come "spazio non partizionato" giusto?
<nannes> oppure è proprio una partizione?
<fabiomirko_> sta scritto : pri/log 38 gb spazio libero
<fabiomirko_> la prima partizione è primaria e sta winzoz
<fabiomirko_> ed è 41 gb
<nannes> Perfetto! Basta che vai su quella, premi invio, e scegli CREA ùNUOVA PARTIZIONE
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> come dimensione che metto?
<nannes> Fai 39gb
<fabiomirko_> la dimensione massima è 38
<nannes> Hai detto 41 prima
<jester-> ma se l'ha fatta in xp la partizione
<jester-> che casotto
<nannes> macchè è tutto ok
<nannes> fabiomirko_: falla da 36 allora
<fabiomirko_> 41 è quella occupata da winzz
<nannes> Come ""Punto di Mount"" metti la sbarra obbliqua     /
<fabiomirko_> 2 mega liberi?
<nannes> 2giga semai :)
<fabiomirko_> sorry
<fabiomirko_> :)
<fabiomirko_> deve essere primaria o logica?
<nannes> Miraccomando stà attento all'unità di misura!! dev'essere   GB !!!   non MB!
<nannes> Ovviamente Primaria
<fabiomirko_> e qual è la differenza?
<nannes> Te la spiego un altro giorno ahah, ora pensiamo a questo che poi vado
<fabiomirko_> io voglio poter scegliere quale sistema operativo usare all avvio
<nannes> Certo tranquillo :D
<fabiomirko_> ok fatto
<fabiomirko_> ora mi chiede sceglierela posizione
<fabiomirko_> all inizio o alla fine
<nannes> fabiomirko_: INIZIO
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Ok. Adesso l'ultima cosa che devi cambiare per questa partizione è   PUNTO DI MOUNT
<fabiomirko_> dice che non è stato rilevato nessun file system
<nannes> lascialo dire, ora lo imposti! ;)
<fabiomirko_> devo modificare il punto di mount?
<nannes> Dopo che hai fatto INIZIO, ti appare un'altra finestra... che l'hai dimenticata???
<fabiomirko_> un caricamento
<fabiomirko_> è stato velocissimo
<fabiomirko_> ed è uscito questo:
<fabiomirko_> modifica partizione 2 (sda). non è stato rilevato alcun file system
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Premi ESC una volta.
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Ti appare questa schermata? http://www.megalab.it/images/contents/30418/normal.png
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<fabiomirko_> si
<fabiomirko_> sto su questa
<nannes> fabiomirko_: BENE: devi cambiare solo DUE cose
<fabiomirko_> che devo fare?
<fabiomirko_> ah il flag sta scritto: disattivato
<nannes> Dove c'è "USARE COME" metti  ""File system ext4 con journaling"" , su ""PUNTO DI MOUNT"" metti   /
<fabiomirko_> già stavano
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Su "Flag avviabile" metti  SI
<nannes> "Attivato" intendo
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> poi?
<nannes> Dopodichè "Impostazione della partizione completata" (lo selezioni di rosso, poi INVIO)
<fabiomirko_> impostaz completata?
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> ora?
<fabiomirko_> terminare il partizionamento e scriv mod sul disco?
<nannes> Per ultimo, ora fai la swap. Uguale a prima prima: 1)Selezioni  pri/log che sarà circa 2gb.....  2)scegli la grandezza (lo lasci com'è)  3) lo metti alla FINE
<nannes> fabiomirko_: no manca l'ultima partizione
<nannes> leggi su ↑↑
<fabiomirko_> devo scegliere logica 2 gb?
<nannes> no primaria
<fabiomirko_> il flag qua deve essere attivo?
<nannes> no... Una cosa alla volta, inizia dalla CIMA della lista...
<nannes>  qui NON CI DEVE STARE PIU  ext4 journaling...... qui deve starci   "File  di SWAP" o una cosa del genere
<fabiomirko_> non c'è
<fabiomirko_> è come la schermata di prima
<nannes> clicca e mettilo, allora! ;)
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> scelgo imp della part compl?
<nannes> selezioni  "Usare come" e nella lista  cerca qualcosa con SWAP
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<fabiomirko_> area di swap?
<nannes> Yes
<fabiomirko_>  ora faccio imp della part compl?
<nannes> Per sicurezza, prima dimmi cos'altro ti chiede nella lista
<fabiomirko_> sto in : m,odifca della part 3
<fabiomirko_> usare come swap
<fabiomirko_> flag attivo
<fabiomirko_> e mi da 3 opzioni
<fabiomirko_> copiare i dati
<fabiomirko_> eliminare la partizione
<fabiomirko_> impostazione completata
<nannes> ok ok, togli il flag e poi fai  IMP. della PART. Completata
<fabiomirko_> ok
<nannes> ora fai  TERMINARE IL PARTIZIONAMENTO e scrivere le modifiche su disco
<fabiomirko_> ora? terminare il part e scrivere le modifiche sul disco?
<nannes> anzi aspè
<nannes> prima controlla di non aver fatto errori... riguarda la lista
<fabiomirko_> sta facendo
<nannes> lol
<nannes> vabbè, ora dovrebbe fare (quasi) tutto da solo
<fabiomirko_> installazione sistema base
<nannes> al massimo ti chiederà dove vuoi installare il boot loader, e gli dirai hda0
<fabiomirko_> senti ma ora mi partira sta cacc di scheda grafica?
<nannes> ecccccerto lol
<nannes> è un po' vecchiozza, ma con Lubuntu va bene
<fabiomirko_> no perchè con lubuntu non andava
<nannes> I driver per quella SIS sono integrati nel kernel da migliaia di anni
<nannes> lol
<nannes> funziona,funziona
<nannes> pensa positivo, il piccì ti sente
<fabiomirko_> sta munnezz vorrai dire
<fabiomirko_> :)
<fabiomirko_> nannes senti
<fabiomirko_> ma non ci sono ebook online
<fabiomirko_> sul linux che me li scarico
<fabiomirko_> e li stampo e li leggo?
<nannes> Certo che ce ne sono.... Da quelli più semplici a quelli più complessi
<fabiomirko_> ah ps nel notebook ho fatto tutto senza mettere il cavo lan, èerchè il modem ha solo un uscita
<fabiomirko_> e dove li posso scaricare?
<nannes> ok ok no problem... appena installa stacchi questo, e attacchi il notebook
<fabiomirko_> ho cercato linuz for dummies in taliano
<fabiomirko_> ma non l ho trovcato
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Te lo linko io... A che livello sei? appena iniziato?
<fabiomirko_> da 5 giorni
<fabiomirko_> :D
<fabiomirko_> livello bidello
<fabiomirko_> :D
<nannes> ahha.. aspetta
<fabiomirko_> cmq ubuntu normale non mi dava problemi
<fabiomirko_> solo la scheda video
<fabiomirko_> poi ho letto le configurazioni minime
<fabiomirko_> e leggevo che lo supportava sta munnezz
<fabiomirko_> boh
<fabiomirko_> ci sei ancora nennes?
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Questa mi piace molto, perchè è semplice, completa, concisa e ti fa capire proprio tutto di Linux....dall'idea iniziale alla sua realizzazione! http://linuxfacile.medri.org/download/linuxfacile_5.0-1.pdf
<nannes> Molte altre guide sono talmente semplici da scadere nell'inutilità o nella concentrazione su una precisa distro..... invece linux è tutto un insieme, non è solo ubuntu o debian o sticazz
<fabiomirko_> grazie
<fabiomirko_> :)
<fabiomirko_> ho scaricato
<nannes> stampa e leggi con calma..
<fabiomirko_> come mai sei passato a linux?
<nannes> La domanda giusta sarebbe "come mai usavo windows" ?
<nannes> Perchè linux non sapevo neanche che esistesse!
<fabiomirko_> ecco come mai usavi windows?
<fabiomirko_> io invece fino a 5 giorni fa pensavo che fosse troppo difficile
<fabiomirko_> cioè lo è
<nannes> il primo piccì l'ha regalato mio zio , e ovviamente aveva Win come tutti i PC del tempo
<fabiomirko_> io avevo ms dos
<nannes> fabiomirko_: non è difficile: è solo diverso!
<fabiomirko_> poi commodore
<fabiomirko_> amiga
<fabiomirko_> poi win 95
<fabiomirko_> win 98
<fabiomirko_> win xp
<fabiomirko_> win 7 dal quale sto chattando
<nannes> io dall'ms-dos ho fatto tutti i sistemi fino a xp... poi CIAOOOOO
<nannes> 95/98/WinMe/WinXP
<fabiomirko_> però devi ammettere che è un pò rompiscatole
<fabiomirko_> cioè io sto da 4 giorni con il fatto della scheda video
<nannes> LOL chissà perchè... dovrebbe andare tranquillamente...
<fabiomirko_> eh non va
<nannes> E poi se è rompiscatole non è colpa di linux, ma delle società che non danno i driver
<nannes> Danno solo i driver per Windows, linux lo lasciano perdere
<nannes> (*quasi* sempre)
<fabiomirko_> eh si
<fabiomirko_> perchè sono pochi che lo usano
<nannes> non per quello, ma perchè fornire i driver con licenza OpenSource vorrebbe dire far vedere i propri segreti pure ai concorrenti di mercato ;)
<fabiomirko_> ah ok
<fabiomirko_> cioè risalire ai file sorgente
<fabiomirko_> senti ma sei informatico o un ingegnere?
<fabiomirko_> o solo appassionato?
<nannes> Appassionato
<fabiomirko_> azz
<fabiomirko_> senti nannez io sto sulla pag di ubuntu
<fabiomirko_> ma leggendo i requisiti
<fabiomirko_> doveva farcela il mio notebook
<fabiomirko_> perchè ho dovuto mettere lubuntu?
<nannes> No, con Ubuntu normale sarebbe andato non lento, ma DI PIU'
<nannes> Unity è na merdaccia
<fabiomirko_> azz
<fabiomirko_> quindi tu usi lubuntu e non ubuntu?
<fabiomirko_> dico per unity
<nannes> Io ho diversi pc.. nel vecchio uso Lubuntu, nel nuovo ho un altro sistema
<fabiomirko_> ma lubuntu normale neache sarebbe partito su questo pc?
<nannes> Forse sì, forse no... Per evitare rotture, ti ho fatto scaricare il CD-Alternate così vai sul sicuro
<fabiomirko_> ma non lo vedo sul sito
<fabiomirko_> sto sulla pag di lubuntu
<fabiomirko_> ma alternate non lo vedo
<nannes> Devi andare su "download" e scorrere la lista
<nannes> Nel 1° punto di "Checklist" c'è pure il link con scritto "Alternate installer" in arancione
<fabiomirko_> nannes dice il boot
<fabiomirko_> lo devo installar?
<nannes> Boot loader? si! Mettilo su hda0
<fabiomirko_> dice master boot record
<fabiomirko_> e metto si?
<nannes> Si va benissimo
<fabiomirko_> ok
<fabiomirko_> ma dopo si può vedere se è andata bene l installazione?
<fabiomirko_> si sta riavviando
<nannes> Ha già finito. Ora ti fa scegliere quale sistema avviare... Prova con win, per vedere se fa
<fabiomirko_> lo sto facendo parite
<fabiomirko_> ah ora ho letto
<fabiomirko_> ho scelto la 1
<fabiomirko_> il linux con grab
<fabiomirko_> sta caricando
<nannes> ok
<fabiomirko_> fatto
<fabiomirko_> ora ?
<fabiomirko_> è come lubuntu normale
<fabiomirko_> ora metto la lan
<fabiomirko_> sul portatile
<fabiomirko_> e mi collego da là
<fabiomirko_> e ti dico se vanno i video
<fabiomirko_> ok?
<FloodBotIt2> fabiomirko_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fabio> eccomi
<fabio> ci sei nannes?
<nannes> fabio: Si... Come prima cosa, togli chromium. Fidati di me, è solo spazzatura. Metti Opera
<nannes> ora ti do' il link...
<fabio> non usi fireox?
<fabio> stavo scaricando fireox
<fabio> e s'è aperto un txt
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-24
<fabio> che ho chiusp
<nannes> Ah va bene da! Firefox è il meglio, però nei vecchi pc va un po' lento... Per questo ti dicevo Opera
<fabio> senti come faccio a vedere se l installazione è andata ok?
<nannes> Il fatto che sia partito è già una prova
<nannes> fabio: Ok, metti pure firefox... Dopodichè apri il terminale e dai questo comando...
<fabio> l ho scaricato
<fabio> finisce con .bz2
<nannes> NOOO
<fabio> sta su scaricati
<nannes> cancella!
<fabio> ah come mai?
<fabio> l ho cancellato
<nannes> Su linux, in teoria per installare i programmi, si scarica il codice sorgente (in archivi .bz2 oppure tar o quello che è) e si *compila*, dopodichè si copiano i files compilati in mezzo ai programmi.
<fabio> ho capito + o meno
<fabio> quindi era un codice sorgente sbagliato?
<nannes> Però, poichè Ubuntu è una distribuzione che punta alla semplicità, tutti questi passi sono stati accorciati: (questa cosa può essere buona o cattiva, dipende dal punto di vista e dalla situazione)
<fabio> ah okok
<fabio> quindi
<fabio> si deve usare sempre il terminale
<fabio> giuto?
<nannes> Quindi, invece di farti scaricare il codice in linguaggio di programmazione, e compilarlo da te, Ubuntu ti fornisce i pacchetti già pre-compilati... In modo che si debba solo installarli!
<fabio> ma io su ub soft non l ho visto firefox
<nannes> Ad occuparsi di Scaricare/Installare i programmi pre-compilati di ubuntu c'è il "Gestore Pacchetti"... In ogni distro è diverso, ubuntu ad esempio usa apt.
<nannes> Quindi per installare un programma basta fare, da terminale,    sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma
<nannes> sudo apt-get install firefox
<fabio> Il pacchetto firefox non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente  E: Il pacchetto "firefox" non ha candidati da installare
<fabio> il termianle qua è lxtermianl?
<fabio> il terminale
<nannes> Spesso sei costretto ad aggiungere fonti non-ubuntiane per scaricare i programmi
<fabio> ah
<fabio> quindi che devo fare?
<nannes> Aggiungere il "repository" di firefox... con questo comando
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<fabio> Il pacchetto firefox non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro Il: command not found fabio@ubuntu:~$ pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto pacchetto.: command not found fabio@ubuntu:~$ oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente oppure: command not found fabio@ubuntu:~$  fabio@ubuntu:~$ E: Il pacchetto "firefox" non ha candidati da installare E:: command not found
<nannes> fabio:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update
<nannes> quello di prima è obsoleto ^ :S
<fabio> ma dove li hai trovati?
<fabio> ps su chrome
<fabio> ho messo il tubo
<fabio> ma non mi fa partire i video
<fabio> boh
<nannes> -.- Non importa.. ascolta me, tu!
<fabio> ok
<fabio> scusami
<fabio> ha finito
<fabio> ma non trovo mozilla
<nannes> Hai fatto quel comando si o no?
<fabio> sisi
<nannes> fai questo ---> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nannes> Cosa esce?
<fabio> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<fabio> ora scrivo quel nuovo che mi hai dato
<fabio> mozillateam-firefox-stable-precise.list
<fabio> we vado a dormire sto crollando, domani ti becco?
<fabio> ciauz
<nannes> no fermo, mancano due comandi cosi almeno si
<fabio> grazie di tutto
<nannes> mette apposto il flash
<nannes> dai questi schifo di comandi lol
<fabio> ok
<fabio> dici
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils flashplugin-installer && { lspci|grep -i vga;glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor';cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|egrep "(EE)|(WW)";lshw -c cpu; } | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com; mkdir ~/temp/ && cd ~/temp/;wget http://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz;tar -xf *;sudo cp lib*.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so;rm -r ~/temp/
<nannes> copia/incolla nel terminale, tutto in una volta
<fabio> è uscito gestore aggiornamenti ubunti
<fabio> do l ok?
<nannes> Fermo...
<nannes> Incollami TUTTO quello che è uscito, nel pastebin per favore
<nannes> poi installa firefox con questo comando ---->
<nannes> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/110069405/firefox_14.0.1%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i firefox*.deb
<nannes> fabio: ci sei?
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<nannes> -.-'
<nannes> Toh, almeno il comando ha funzionato... Ho recuperato il suo pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1107371/
<nannes> Incredibool, anche se antica, la cpu aveva pure sse2
<R4bb1t> cos'è sse2?
<nannes>  /google sse2
<nannes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE2
<R4bb1t> la stavo leggendo infatti xD
<R4bb1t> la domanda è partita d'impulso
<R4bb1t> gli sarà esploso il computer?
<R4bb1t> :D
<nannes> no, voleva dormire e ha staccato tutto! :^S
<R4bb1t> i problemi si risolvono meglio dopo averci dormito su
<R4bb1t> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<R4bb1t> !football
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'football'
<R4bb1t> !commands
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'commands'
<R4bb1t> nannes: un buon libro su unix/linux?
<nannes> R4bb1t: I migliori sono in english... Però questo non è niente male http://linuxfacile.medri.org/download/linuxfacile_5.0-1.pdf
<R4bb1t> nannes: sembra fatto bene, grazie
<R4bb1t> comunque anche in inglese è perfetto
<R4bb1t> ho trovato quello di daniel giacomini <a2> o appunti di informatica libera, anche uqesto mi sembra fatto abbastanza bene, inoltre, nei suoi 3 volumi sono più di 5000 pagine, se non è completo questo xD
<bennin> salve, mi vergongo ma avrei bisogno di una manina x windows. se mi insultate va bene ma sappiate che sto aiutando un amico :-)
<davide> ciao a tutti,una mia curiosità i router in commercio ,si può collegare anche il telefono o non funziona??
<nannes> davide: Come lo vorresti collegare?
<davide> in che senso!!
<nannes> In *quel* senso!
<nannes> It's Italian, bro!
<davide> come router voip, che oltre a collegarmi a internet in wifi con il mio provider, ci posso collegare anche il tel||
<nannes> Ripeto la domanda: Come lo vorresti collegare?
<remix_tj> !chat | davide
<remix_tj> !chat | nannes
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FloodBotIt2> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davide> nannes: con cavo telefonico,
<davide> altra domanda, se cambio i permessi di un file, cioè cambio utente propietario con un altro nome, lo posso modificareo niente??
<tesivo> ciao a tutti!
<fabiomirko_> ciao a tutti
<fabiomirko_> c'è qualcuno?
<fabiomirko_> ciao nannes
<fabiomirko_> ci sei?
<tesivo> ciao fabio sembra nn ci sia nessuno xD
<fabiomirko_> ciao tesivo
<fabiomirko_> senti tesivo, sei pratico di ubuntu?
<nannes> si si ci sono
<fabiomirko_> we nannes
<fabiomirko_> ieri ho fatto quel comando che m hai dato
<fabiomirko_> ma firefox nada
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Apri il menu lxde
<nannes> Vai su "Strumenti di Sistema" > "Gestore pacchetti"
<nannes> Vai su "Impostazioni" > "Repository"
<nannes> Oh, quando ti svegli fai un fischio, fabiomirko_
<fabiomirko_> scusami nannes sto avendo problemi a casa
<fabiomirko_> scusami ancora
<nannes> Che ci sono le battaglie in salotto con le spade laser?
<fabiomirko_> ahahahaha no il nonno fa bunjijumping :D
<fabiomirko_> ahhhh mio fratello me l ha cancellato!!!!!!!
<fabiomirko_> :( mi viene da piangere
<jester-> cancellato il nonno?
<fabiomirko_> no lubu alternate
<fabiomirko_> :S
<fabiomirko_> devo rifà tutto d accapo
<fabiomirko_> madonna
<fabiomirko_> :(
<jester-> ti ha formattato la partizione?
<nannes> no no spero che stia scherzando
<nannes> Perchè mi sembra una puntata di mr.Bean
<fabiomirko_> ha rimesso winzoz
<nannes> Ma se winzoz già c'era!!!!
<fabiomirko_> nannes posso rimettere lubuntu normale e lasciarli winzoz?
<fabiomirko_> ha formattato e rimesso win perchè non sapeva + farlo partire
<fabiomirko_> è peggio di me al pc
<jester-> fabiomirko_: c'era ancheprima xp
<jester-> fabiomirko_: e come cazzo ha fatto a segare
<fabiomirko_> ha messo il cd di win dentro e ha formattato
<fabiomirko_> :(
<nannes> Ma se c'era in lista con GRUB!!
<jester-> fabiomirko_: ha moca visto il dual boot?
<jester-> portalo da un oculista
<nannes> ahha
<fabiomirko_> il notebook è già impostato come primo boot il cd rom
<jester-> che centra
<fabiomirko_> non sapendo che fare vedendo la schermata di scelta
<fabiomirko_> ha riavviato e fatto una nuova installazione
<fabiomirko_> mettendo solo xp
<nannes> Ooooh probabile che Lubuntu sia intatto allora! :O
<jester-> mah fatevi benedire da un arciprete in gamba
<fabiomirko_> posso mettere lubuntu normale?
<fabiomirko_> senza alternate?
<nannes> fabiomirko_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Segui quella guida.... Se tuo fratello è scemo come dici,
<nannes> ha premuto sempre invio nell'installazione di winzozz
<nannes> e dunque l'ha installato nella partizione che c'era già prima
<fabiomirko_> no ha formattato prima tutto
<nannes> senza intaccare la partizione lubuntu
<fabiomirko_> tolto le partizioni
<fabiomirko_> e messo solo xp
<fabiomirko_> capito? :(
<fabiomirko_> posso mettere lubuntu normale? o per forza alternate?
<nannes> fabiomirko_: Beeeh allora non ti aiuto
<nannes> che poi c'è il rischio che tuo fratello lo fa di nuovo :D
<fabiomirko_> ma perchè?
<fabiomirko_> :(
<fabiomirko_> posso rimettere lubuntu desktop?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: alternate è solo il tipo di installer
<fabiomirko_> o per forza la versione alternate?
<fabiomirko_> ah ok
<jester-> una volta installato hai la stessa roba precisa precisa
<fabiomirko_> allora metto lubuntu e rientro in chan con lubu installato
<fabiomirko_> scusate ancora
<fabiomirko_> solo guai qua dentro
<fabiomirko_> :(
<fabiomirko_> dico a casa mia
 * nannes prega il signore che non si ripresenti
<FloodBotIt2> fabiomirko_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fabiomirko_> rientro con lubuntu :)
<fabiomirko_> a dopo
<tesivo> ciao ragazzi!
<tesivo> mi servirebbe una mano per iuscire a vedere la stampante e le cartelle condivise da un windows 7
<tesivo> qualcunos a come fare? sto seguendo più giuda ma nulla da fare non trovo mai come fare. a volte vedo il mio pc a volte neanche quello ma anche quando lo vedo accesso negato
<nannes> tesivo: Installa i pacchetti di samba, poi accedi ai "dispositivi di rete", metti l'indirizzo IP del pc windows, e installi la stampante
<tesivo> ciao nannes! samba è già installato. per dispositivi di rete dove intendi? (ho un xubuntu)
<nannes> hhhhh mmmm wwww xfce non ricordo dov'è
<nannes> Prova ad andare direttamente su "stampanti" e "aggiungi nuova stampante"
<tesivo> ok!
<tesivo> ci sono
<tesivo> in che modo cerco la mia stampante?
<tesivo> se faccio via samba il pc riconosce il dominio e i pc nel dominio ma del pc che ha la stampante non riconosce nulla ( quella stampante è collegata via usb)
<nannes> tesivo: Trova quale IP è stato assegnato al pc windows7
<tesivo> 192.168.1.104
<nannes> tesivo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fB77M4ndrY4#t=97s
<nannes> Anche se non ha xfce, l'applicazione "aggiungi stampantee" dovrebb'essere la stessa
<tesivo> si lo è. il problema è che con samba non trova la spampante nonostante trovi il pc da trovare
<nannes> tesivo: da terminale:  smbclient -I 192.168.1.104 -L nomepcwindows -U nomeutenteattivoalmomentosuwindows
<nannes> per il nome pc usa TAB per il completamento
<nannes> tesivo: Usi dei firewalls ?
<tesivo> si ma non mi segnalano niente, mi chiedono tutto tutto.
<tesivo> ora sono in modalità apprendi.
<tesivo> mi chiede la password di window ma non la ho
<nannes> Non si può lasciare in bianco?
<tesivo> si ma sembra non andare: Connection to 192.168.1.104 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<nannes> non dice il perchè? mandalo in modalità "verbose"
<jester-> tesivo: fra 2 pc in virtualbox
<jester-> tesivo: fra 2 pc o in virtualbox
<tesivo> 2 pc (non virtualbox)
<tesivo> verbose? cosa intendi?
<jester-> tesivo: su entrambi installa system-config-samba e usalo
<nannes> Fornisce ogni tipo di informazione su quello che succede a livello software
<tesivo> in che senso su entrambi? uno è un windows xD
<nannes> tesivo: Sicuro che la condivisione, su win, sia impostata correttamente?
<nannes> La devi abilitare anche a utenti guest
<nannes> insomma a tutti
<tesivo> si (testata da altri windows sia xp che vista che altro seven, è semplice, non una home, non ha password e basta essere nello stesso dominio)
<jester-> tesivo: in win devi settare per forza una pass user
<tesivo> (i permessi sono everyone)
<tesivo> per forza?
<tesivo> mmm se è così allora manca
<nannes> Mettila
<jester-> e non escludo che sambadi seven nonsia linux compatibile
<tesivo> è che per gli windows nn da problemi la mancanza di pass. ok, la metto, solo un attimo
<nannes> lol
<nannes> jester- è compatibile!
<tesivo> system-config-samba è già instalalto. ora metto la apssword e vi dico
<tesivo> password*
<nannes> (windows non ha samba)
<enzotib> windows implemente il protocollo SMB e NMB nativamente
<enzotib> implementa*
<nannes> beh ovvio, sono protocolli microsoft
<enzotib> perché dire "non ha samba" può indurre in errore, anche se è vero
<jester-> tesivo: con system config fai la condivisione
<tesivo> password messa, ho dovuto creare un account a quello scopo ho fatto bene?
<tesivo> system config lo eseguo come?
<jester-> tesivo: in linux, se installato, hai icona samba nei menu amministrazione
<tesivo> si, avviato samba
<jester-> tesivo: se hai pacioccato a mano smb.conf ripristina l'originale
<tesivo> mai modificato
<jester-> la gui odifica quel file
<jester-> modifica
<tesivo> come farei a rimettere l'originale?
<Pippolo> -.-
<jester-> tesivo: regola e buonsenso dicono che prima di modificare fiules di sistema si fa una copia
<jester-> files
<tesivo> ok, vedrò di farlo in futuro
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di una versione di Argyll più aggiornata di quella presente nei repo 12.04 64bit... sapete dove trovarla
<Diels-Alder> ????????
<Diels-Alder> Il mio i1Display pro è supportato dalla 1.3.5 in poi ubuntu 12.04 ha la 1.3.3 di default
<Diels-Alder> mentre 12.10 ha la 1.4.0.4 se non sbaglio si può installare quel pacchetto in precise?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: Display pro sarebbe?
<Diels-Alder> "i1Display pro" Colorimetro della XRite
<Diels-Alder> professionale
<jester-> non conosco
<Diels-Alder> vabbè quello non è importante
<Diels-Alder> è dichiarato nel progetto Argyll che dalla 1.3.5 è supportato
<Diels-Alder> ma non funge per niente non esce nemmeno Calibra nel menù colore delle impostazioni
<jester-> 1-3-5 di cosa
<Diels-Alder> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0765:5020 X-Rite, Inc.
<Diels-Alder> eccolo
<Diels-Alder> Argyll!!!!
<jester-> Diels-Alder: se non funza = è buggato
<Diels-Alder> no
<jester-> spiegacelo tu il perchè
<Diels-Alder> è supportato dalla 1.3.5 mentre ubuntu installa 1.3.3
<jester-> sarà anche supportato ma se c'è un bug el va no
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108147/
<jester-> e se buggato non funza
<jester-> bugreport è pieno di bug
<Diels-Alder> The following color measuring instruments are directly supported:
<jester-> segnala il bug piuttosto
<Diels-Alder>     Eye-One Display 3                         - Xrite i1 DisplayPro and ColorMunki Display 
<Diels-Alder> io volevo installare l'ultima versione stabile di Argyll la 1.4
<Diels-Alder> ma non trovo ppa o simili
<HI> ciao
<hallino1> 'Sera
<jester-> e citu o arriva la forneroe si sbiotta
<DD3my> buonasera
<mic_> ciao
<mic_> chi sa dirmi perchè tmp è vuota?
<mic_> tutti a mare state
<mic_> sos sos sos sos
<mic_> ma cè quacuno
<mic_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mic_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mic_> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<mic_> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<mic_> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mic_> chanserv mi aiuti?
<DD3my> mic_, non vorrei essere scortese ma devi lasciare solamente il tuo messaggio con scritto quale problema hai, e puoi stare tranquillo che se qualcuno vorrà aiutarti verrà in tuo soccorso, pero sei pregato di non intasare la chat
<mic_> ops scusa
<mic_> e per quanto tempo si aspetta?
<DD3my> mic_, puo anche non risponderti nessuno
<DD3my> mic_, che problema avresti?
<mic_> i video non sono in tmp
<mic_> per poter scaricare
<DD3my> cosa usi ubuntu?
<mic_> si
<mic_> 1104
<DD3my> mic_, come vuoi scaricare questi video da terminale?
<DD3my> oppure cerchi un applicazione
<mic_> prima erano in tmp e poi cambiando nome e posto erano scaricati
<mic_> adesso non ci sono piu
<DD3my> come li scarichi?
<mic_> adesso non li scarico
<mic_> ho letto che questo era un modo semplice e veloce
<DD3my> se vuoi un modo semplice e veloce
<mic_> si
<DD3my> scaricati ffmpeg
<mic_> e poi?
<DD3my> aspetta che ti cerco una guida
<DD3my> http://www.lffl.org/2011/06/feff-gui-di-ffmpeg-per-convertire-i.html
<DD3my> dai un occhiata anche a questa
<mic_> provo con quello che mi hai dato ffmpeg
<DD3my> va bene ti sto cercando anche un altra guida
<DD3my> sul forum di ubuntu che ti aiuta a installare ffmpeg
<DD3my> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/ConversioneAudioVideo
<DD3my> ecco qui mic_
<mic_> ci guardo
<mic_> ma resta il fatto che in tmp non ci sta niente
<hallino1> mic_, tmp è una cartella temporanea.. Lasciala in pace lol
<mic_> appunto, dove i mette i file temporaneamente?
<DD3my> controlla nella cartella scaricati
<pietro98-albini> i file temporanei li mette nella /tmp, ma appena finito di usarli li cancella (credo)
<mic_> io lo volevo salvare prima di chiudere la finestra
<mic_> dd3my, io non voglio convertirli, li vorrei scaricare i video
<mic_> pietro, dove si trova la /tmp?
<mic_> altri aiuti?
<mic_> dd3my,come si usa ffmpeg, una volta scaricato?
<enzotib> i file in /tmp vengono cancellati al riavvio
<mic_> io non li trovo neppure mentre va il video
<DD3my> apri il terminale
<mic_> scusate,voi come fate a scaricare un video da youtube con ubuntu?
<DD3my> mic_, io lo scarico cosi utilizzando ffmpeg
<DD3my> mic_, guarda qui http://www.google.it/#hl=it&sclient=psy-ab&q=scaricare+video+da+youtube+con+ubuntu+11.04&oq=scaricare+video+da+youtube+con+ubuntu+11.04&gs_l=hp.3..0i30.364.9433.0.9731.35.16.0.12.12.0.642.3598.0j8j3j2j1j1.15.0...0.0...1c.yRNrZi9MPKU&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=f4d58d1995e91e14&biw=1024&bih=514
<mic_> ho scaricato ffmpeg con ubuntu softw center
<mic_> poi?
<mic_> adesso me lo guardo e poi vediamo se riesco anche a scaricarlo
<DD3my> una volta scaricato
<DD3my> non devi far altro che inserire un riga di comando
<DD3my> con l url di youtube
<DD3my> e ti scarica il video in flv o altri programmi
<mic_> non pensavo che perscaricareogni volta qlcosa bisognava andare da terminale
<mic_> e dove o scarica lo posso decidere io?
<mic_> cmq lo sto provando
<mic_> se di meglio non cè
<mic_> ok,marcia
<mic_> diciamo che per ora ci si deve accontentare
<mic_> ciao DD3my
<mic_> e utiLizzando ffmpeg come si fa?
<enzotib> !info youtube-dl
<DD3my> come ha detto enzotib
<DD3my> esiste un applicazione che si chiama youtube-dl
<DD3my> per scaricarla apri il terminale e scrivi
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<DD3my> finita l installazione scrivi sempre da terminale
<DD3my> youtube-dl -o NomeDelFileSalvato.flv IndirizzoHttpDiYoutube
<DD3my> alla fine ffmpeg lo si utilizza per la conversione dei video/audio
<Diels-Alder> salve a tutti chiedo aiuto per il mio colorimetro della XRite che non funge
<Diels-Alder> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0765:5020 X-Rite, Inc.
<Diels-Alder> ho trovato anche sulle guide di ubuntu-it che dovrebbe essere supportat+
<Diels-Alder> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/color-calibrationdevices.html
<Diels-Alder> sapete la cosa bella non mi carica nemmeno il profilo creato con il colorimetro sotto win7 con lo stesso monitor oggi
<Diels-Alder> a no sapete che con xcalib me lo ha caricato
<Diels-Alder> ma resta il fatto che non funge
<Diels-Alder> nè la gestione colore
<Diels-Alder> in Impostazioni di Sistema --> Colore
<Diels-Alder> nè dispcalGUI
<Diels-Alder> vabbè scriverò nel forum
<Diels-Alder> CIAO
<bennyatc> ciao a tutti
<bennyatc> qualcuno può aiutarmi per settare ubuntu 12.04 sul mio netbook asus?
<jester-> !qualcuno | bennyatc
<ubot-it> bennyatc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bennyatc> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un asus eeepc. lo schermo è nero. come risolvo?
<jester-> bennyatc: eepc di che epoca
<jester-> ne sto usando uno che va perfetto con 12.04
<bennyatc> circa tre anni fa
<jester-> bennyatc: la boot vedi il menu di avvio?
<jester-> bennyatc: sigla del eeepc?
<jester-> e ram?
<bennyatc> si. ho già disattivato la hms
<jester-> bennyatc: hms?
<bennyatc> asus 1201 HA
<jester-> bennyatc: hai ancora xp o brasato tutto
<bennyatc> brasato
<jester-> mi domando sempre perchè brasre tutto
<bennyatc> semplicemente perchè non ne potevo più
<jester-> bennyatc: al boot tieni premuto tasto shift che appare il menu di grub, quindi parti in modalita ripristino
<bennyatc> in passato ho installato una delle prime versioni anche per notebook
<bennyatc> e non mi ha creato problemi con lo schermo
<jester-> bennyatc: al menu della ripristino scegli grafica sicura
<bennyatc> ok. provo un attimo
<jester-> bennyatc: sa di installazione farlocca
<bennyatc> possibile. mi consigli di reinstallare?
<jester-> bennyatc: direi che fai prima che pacioccare cercando il problema, controlla md5sum della iso scaricata pero
<bennyatc> prima do scritto HMS ma la sigla è KMS
<jester-> kms non va disabilito
<bennyatc> se non lo disabilito resta lo schermo nero.
<jester-> scusa ma come lo disabiliti installando
<bennyatc> se lo disabilito mi gestisce malissimo lo schermo ed il mouse
<jester-> kms siincarica di compilare eventuiali driver non open
<jester-> non centra nulla col resto
<jester-> i nvidia per es li compila sul posto kms e li linka
<jester-> come pure i driver di vritualbox
<bennyatc> ho seguito queste istruzioni http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1535&Itemid=69
<bennyatc> provo a reinstallare
<jester-> bennyatc: non apro neanche il link, reinstalla e non fare nulla e non lo linstaller c'è da aggiungere una srtinga a grub
<jester-> se non lo fa*
<bennyatc> linstaller?
<bennyatc> cos'è?
<jester-> lo installer
<bennyatc> come devo installarlo?
<jester-> bennyatc: installer = il programma che installa il sistema. il seguito di: installa ubuntu
<bennyatc> io ho inserito il cd e dopo il caricamento iniziale (dove propone il test o l'installazione) ho scelto l'installazione
<jester-> eh
<bennyatc> allora provo a reinstallare tutto ma prima verifico l'MD5
<jester-> yess
<bennyatc> tu che netbook hai?
<jester-> 1000HE
<jester-> non è tanto recente
<bennyatc> se non ricordo male dovrebbe avere caratteristiche inferiori al mio perciò penso che ci sarà stato qualche problema durante l'installazionedovrebbe
<bennyatc> essere come hai suggerito tu
<jester-> bennyatc: penso anch'io
<bennyatc> ti faccio sapere. grazie :-)
<bennyatc> jester-: tu hai semplicemente installato e via?
<jester-> bennyatc: aggiorno da qualche anno, forse dalla 9
<bennyatc> e allora può essere che aggiornando non ha problemi?
<jester-> non penso visto che aggiornando sostituisce in pratica il sistema
<bennyatc> se non ricordo male anche a me la 9 non creava problemi con lo schermo ma la disinstallai perchè avevo problemi con la webcam
<AlE> ciao a tutti
<bennyatc> jester-: durante l'installazione ho scelto ext4 come filesystem e '/' come punto di mount. è corretto?
<jester-> si
<jester-> bennyatc: formatta
<AlE> so di non essere nel giusto chan, ma vorrei sapere come posso fare per poter aiutare nello sviluppo di ubuntu, potete darmi qualche indicazione?
<bennyatc> non posso formattare tutto il disco perchè l'ho partizionato e sulla partizione 'dati' ho file importanti
<jester-> AlE: vai in #ubuntu-it-dev e #ubuntu-it-doc
<filo1234> AlE: vai sul forum e vedi quali gruppi ti interessano e li trovi le indicazioni per proporti
<bennyatc> jester-: comunque quella di installazione la formatto e creo 3mb di swap. bastano?
<sandrinux> bennyatc, 3Gb magari
<jester-> bennyatc: se hai i gb di dar basta anche meno
<bennyatc> scusa 3gb
<bennyatc> jeste-: cosa sono i gb di dar?
<jester-> ram
<bennyatc> ok. grazie
<DD3my> ho un problema
<DD3my> ho ubuntu 11.10 quando apro il terminale
<DD3my> e scrivo per esempio sudo apt-get upgrade
<DD3my> mi esce questo
<DD3my> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<DD3my> eseguo questo comando da terminale e successivamente mi dice di riavviare
<Carlin0> e poi ?
<DD3my> riavvio, riapro il terminale riscrivo sudo apt-get upgrade
<DD3my> e mi riesce questo errore
<Carlin0> DD3my, prova → sudo apt-get -f install
<DD3my> sempre lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> mettilo in paste , tutto però non solo l'ultima riga
<Carlin0> !paste | DD3my
<ubot-it> DD3my: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109002/
<Carlin0> non questo... il comando che ti ho dato io
<Carlin0> ah c'è anche lui , scusa non avevo visto
<DD3my> Carlin0, tranquillo :)
<Carlin0> e l'output di sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Carlin0> ?
<DD3my> asetta
<DD3my> aspetta*
<Carlin0> si ..
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109010/
<DD3my> se noti nella riga 7 si ferma
<DD3my> perche mi chiede di riavviare
<Carlin0> mo dove la vedi la richiesta di riavvio ?
<DD3my> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.0.0-23-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-23-generic
<DD3my> subito dopo chee mi esce questa riga
<DD3my> siccome ho installato il cairo-dock
<DD3my> mi esce l'avviso di riavvio del pc
<Carlin0> ma in grafica te lo dice di riavviare ?
<DD3my> yes
<Carlin0> posta un po → dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<DD3my> aspetta Carlin0, siccome non ho riavviato altrimenti dovevo chiudere la conversazione ho lasciato il terminale aperto e guarda l'output che mi è uscito
<Carlin0> riavviare era inutile visto che ci hai già provato
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109020/
<Carlin0> hai un bel po di kernel si direbbe
<Carlin0> posta  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109025/
<DD3my> guarda oggi mi ha chiesto proprio l aggiornamento del linux image
<DD3my> insieme a qualcos altro che ora non ricordo
<Carlin0> DD3my, io proverei a riavviare con un kernel vecchio e da li ridai questi comandi
<DD3my> come faccio
<DD3my> ?
<Carlin0> hai solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<DD3my> yes
<Carlin0> quindi all'avvio non vedi il menù di grub esatto ?
<DD3my> yes
<Carlin0> fai così all'avvia tieni premuto shift ti appare il menù scegli previuos linux (una cosa simile) e poi scegli il 3.0.0-22
<Carlin0> e da li gli dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DD3my> ok ora lo faccio, 5 minuti e sono di nuovo qui
<Carlin0> aspe...
<Carlin0> troppo tardi :P
<bennyatc> jester-: risolto. ho reinstallato ma dava lo stesso problema. allora ho provato ad inserire un dato che pensavo fosse mancante
<DD3my> ecco di nuovo Carlin0 , allora non posso far partire il sistema dal kernel che mi hai detto
<DD3my> ho solamnete il 3.00.23
<DD3my> e il 3.00.23 modalità provvisoria
<Carlin0> DD3my, sotto c'è una scritta previous linux
<jester-> bennyatc: cioè?
<DD3my> yes
<Carlin0> scegli quella e ti appaiono i kernel vecchi
<Carlin0> DD3my, hai la bellezza di 9 kernel installati
<Carlin0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109025/
<DD3my> è un male o un bene?
<Carlin0> di solito se ne tengono 2 , l'ultimo e il penultimo per le emergenze , cmq male non fanno occupano solo psazio
<Carlin0> spazio
<DD3my> ah okei, ho un altra notizia da darti
<DD3my> ho aperto il terminale
<DD3my> ho dato il comando sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> bennyatc: nomodeset?
<bennyatc> nel grub, dove in un forum mi segnalavano di inserire 'nomodeset' invece di 'vt.handoff=7'
<DD3my> e non mi da piu nessuno errore e ne niente
<Carlin0> DD3my, dai upgrade
<jester-> bennyatc: sei uscito quando ti stavo dando la stringa completa
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bennyatc> jester: si nella riga 'linux /boot
<DD3my> Carlin0, va senza problemi
<DD3my> Carlin0, te la posto?
<Carlin0> DD3my, si è risolto da se BUH , meglio così
<Carlin0> se non da errori sei a posto
<bennyatc> jester: scusa non ero uscito ma mia figlia mi ha chiesto di giocare inseieme con la WII e ho acconsentito attendendo l'installazione
<DD3my> Carlin0, pero ho notato una cosa ogni qual volta che faccio l aggiornamento del kernel o linux image e dopo provo a dare il comando da terminale mi da questo errore
<bennyatc> jester: comunque nella riga che ti dicevo mancava '=7' dopo 'vt.handoff
<Carlin0> DD3my, strano ma non saprei dirti il perché
<jester-> bennyatc: io uso questa "quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<bennyatc> jester: che differenza c'è?
<Carlin0> DD3my, posta una cosa ancora → dpkg -l | grep dkms
<DD3my> Carlin0, aspetta
<DD3my> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109056/
<Carlin0> DD3my, sembra a posto , cmq fossi in te installerei synaptic e rimoverei un po di kernel vecchi e tieni solo il 22 e il 23
<bennyatc> jester: ti saluto. buona notte e grazie per la disponibilità ;-)
<Carlin0> ciao
<DD3my> Carlin0, appena ho un po di tempo faccio tutto
<DD3my> grazie ancora per la mano :)
<DD3my> notte :9
<DD3my> :)
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-25
<Odo> Giorno
<Andreone1> Buongiorno
<Andreone1> Come faccio ad installare la nuova versione di Gambas su Ubuntu ?
<OverMe> Andreone1, dovresti mettere il ppa come dice il sito
<Andreone1> qualè
<OverMe> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<OverMe> vai in Distributions & O.S.
<Andreone1> https://launchpad.net/~nemh/+archive/gambas3
<Andreone1> Non me lo fà aggiungere
<OverMe> come stai cercando di aggiungerlo?
<Andreone1> Aggiorna Software
<Andreone1> Altro software
<Andreone1> Aggiungi
<OverMe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nemh/gambas3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gambas3
<OverMe> chiudi prima quello che hai aperto adesso
<Andreone1> ok
<Andreone1> e poi da terminale
<Andreone1> Grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<fabio> ho installato lubuntu senza connessione
<fabio> al riavvio mettendo gli aggiornamenti, al caricamento lo schermo è diventato nero e ho dotuo spegnere
<fabio> dovuto
<fabio> c'è qualcuno?
<hallino1> Giorno
<fabio> ciao
<fabio> hallino posso chiedere a te?
<hallino1> fabio, shoot it
<fabio> allora, ho installato lubuntu senza internet
<fabio> quando ero on line s'è aperta la finestra degli aggiornamenti
<fabio> io ho aggiornato
<fabio> ma all improvviso lo schermo è diventato nero
<fabio> e ho riavviato
<fabio> si può vedere cosa è successo?
<Guest68039> ciao a tutti
<Guest68039> ho un problema fastidiosissimo derivato dal plug in di flash
<Guest68039> in pratica cambiando pagina nel browser
<Guest68039> firefox
<hallino1> fabio, a parte che se non hai internet, non capisco come si faccia ad aprire la finestra degli aggiornamenti
<Guest68039> ma anche opera o cromium
<hallino1> fabio, e se non hai internet non ti fa neanche installare
<Aizram> -.-''''
<Guest68039> le finestre flash rimangolo "incollate" allo sfondo anche nelle altre pagine
<fabio> no ho installato lubuntu senza internet, poi ho messo il cavo lan
<fabio> quando ho scritto : quando ero online volevo dire quando poi ho messo internet
<fabio> a fine installazione ho messo internet per gli aggiornamenti
<Guest68039> se ad esempio apro libero e poi mi sposto su un'altra pagina vedo sempre le finestre flash dell'altra pagina! è un problema del plugin di flash?
<Aizram> sì ma ora va ubuntu?
<fabio> ho messo lubuntu
<fabio> si va bene
<fabio> ma posso vedere la finestra degli errori, se risulta qualche pacchetto non installato o rovinato?
<Aizram> allora prova con un sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> Guest68039: sembra piu un problema di driver video e ancora di piu da compiz pirla
<Guest68039> jester-, utilizzo xubuntu.... x cui non ho compiz. ma quando usavo ubuntu avevo lo stesso problema
<jester-> !compizreset | Guest68039 comincia a fare questo
<ubot-it> Guest68039 comincia a fare questo: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<fabio> sta scaricando, ho fatto il primo comando
<jester-> Guest68039: che schda video hai
<fabio> ah io uso xchat irc solo che il carattere corsivo è grigio, come faccio a cambiarlo in nero?
<Guest68039> jester-, Nvidia GeForce 9300M GS 512Mb dedicati
<jester-> Guest68039: che driver hai installato
<Aizram> fabio, prova a guardare nel memù impostazioni ... non è difficile
<fabio> ok
<jester-> Guest68039: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e fa vedere nel pastebin
<fabio> ah ho fatto pure il secondo comando mi da tutti 0 è buono?
<jester->  <fabio> ma all improvviso lo schermo è diventato nero
<jester-> ma chatti da un client
<Aizram> credo proprio di sì
<Aizram> fabio,
<fabio> dimmi
<jester-> <jester->  <fabio> ma all improvviso lo schermo è diventato nero
<jester-> <jester-> ma chatti da un client
<jester-> spega un po
<jester-> spiega*
<fabio> si
<fabio> uso xchat
<jester-> come fai ad usare xchat se lo schermo è nero
<hallino1> Quindi si presume che non sia più nero fabio
<fabio> no allora mi spiego male
<hallino1> Non è che stai trollando fabio ?
<fabio> ?
<fabio> ma che trollando
<fabio> sto parlando su questo canale da 5 giorni
<fabio> si vede che mi spiego male
<fabio> ora rispiego
<fabio> ieri ho installato lubuntu sul portatile senza connessione internet
<fabio> oggi l ho acceso e collegato con il modem
<fabio> è uscita la finestra degli aggiornamenti
<fabio> ho dato l ok
<fabio> e mentre si aggiornava lo schermo è diventato nero e io ho spento il pc
<fabio> l ho riavviato e va tutto ok
<fabio> ora s'è capito?
<Aizram> sì ma se una cosa va bene ... non è che devi farti le paranoie.....
<Aizram> e cercare per forza qualcosa che non va.... vivi sereno!
<jester-> fabio: se va tuoo ok dove sta il problema
<fabio> capire cosa era successo, perchè lo schermo era diventato nero mentre si aggiornavano i pacchetti
<fabio> :)
<jester-> fabio: erano in 2 a cercare di capire il problema del tuo schermo nero
<Aizram> .... jester- prendi la sfera!
<filo1234> fabio: sarà che stava aggiornando i driver della scheda video?
<Aizram> oppure puoi guardare nei log fabio ... io non lo farei!
<fabio> scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo
<jester-> filo1234: sarà il solito troll pirla
<pitzalone> qualcuno ha mai provato questo http://catalogo.vodafone.it/schede/vodafone-mobile-wi-fi-r205.html su ubuntu?
<Guest68039> jester-, versione 295.40
<jester-> che pensa che veniamo giu dall montagna con la piena
<fabio> non sono nessun troll
<jester-> Guest68039: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e fa vedere nel pastebin
<Aizram> è un router ... dovrebbe andare pitzalone
<pitzalone> dovrebbe o va?
<Aizram> personalmente non l'ho provato
<fabio> se lo fossi stato avrei fatto andare nel mio pc nannes con teamviewer?
<Aizram> ma sono soldi buttati comuque
<jester-> pitzalone: si collega da se stessa medesima e poi prendi copl wifi
<fabio> sono semplicemente negato con il pc
<Guest68039> ii  nvidia-common                             1:0.2.44                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Guest68039> ii  nvidia-current                            295.40-0ubuntu1                         NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Guest68039> ii  nvidia-settings                           295.33-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<filo1234> pitzalone: ma scusa cosa vuoi che c'entri ubuntu ?
<filo1234> è un AP
<jester-> Guest68039: fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> !paste | Guest68039
<ubot-it> Guest68039: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Aizram: da quanto dico che le key sono delle bufale?
<Aizram> da tanto!
<Aizram> pitzalone, fai una cosa prenditi un samsung wave .... fa anche da router e poi lo usi pure come telefono. Prezzo quasi identico!
<Guest68039> jester-, Section "Device"
<Guest68039> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<Guest68039> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<Guest68039> EndSection
<FloodBotIt2> Guest68039: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest68039> jester-, mi spiace intasare il canale ma non funziona il browser
<jester-> Guest68039: usa il pastebin
<Guest68039> jester-, se apro pastebin ho tutte le finestre con flash sotto
<Guest68039> e non vedo nulla!!
<Aizram> :D Guest68039 porello!
<Aizram> e jester- ti sgrida pure :P
<Guest68039> Aizram,  -_-
<filo1234> Guest68039: puoi usare pastebinit
<jester-> Guest68039:  fare un termina sessione?
<jester-> e rientrare
<Guest68039> jester-, posso mostrare lo screenshot in qualche modo? esiste un pastebin per le immagini?
<jester-> Guest68039: termina sessione e rientri che guarisce
<filo1234> se non ti funziona il browser...
<filo1234> cambia poco se sia immagine o altro
<pitzalone> Aizram: lo prenderei con i punti vodafone e 19. Cosa dici?
<pitzalone> jester-: filo1234 sapete qualcosa di http://catalogo.vodafone.it/schede/vodafone-mobile-wi-fi-r205.html?
<filo1234> ancora
<Aizram> ma prendilo pitzalone :D
<pitzalone> filo1234: dici che non ha bisogno di collegamentio strani?
<Aizram> mah ....
<Aizram> :( della prese dalla corrente!
<Aizram> a dopo ... io pranzo
<filo1234> pitzalone: tu hai bisogno di collegamenti strani per usare una connessione wifi?
<hallino1> Buon pranzo Aizram :)
<pitzalone> filo1234: no
<filo1234> ecco
<jester-> pitzalone: non hai un cellofono col droido?
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<gustazza> jester-, rieccomi
<gustazza> riavviato
<jester-> gustazza: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   nelpaste
<gustazza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109845/
<jester-> gustazza: rm -r .macromedia
<gustazza> fatto
<jester-> gustazza: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk  adobe-flashplugin
<jester-> gustazza: quindi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gustazza> jester-, quindi abbiamo rimosso flash
<jester-> yes
<gustazza> jester-, and now?
<jester-> l'ultimo comando rimette quello diserie
<jester-> gustazza: quindi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gustazza> sta installando da un repo partner....
<filo1234> 12:16 < gustazza> sta installando da un repo partner....
<gustazza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109851/
<jester-> gustazza: li dentro sta da dove dovrebbe scaricare
<jester-> gustazza: con le fisime open non open e sticass li hanno ordinati per repo
<gustazza> niente da fare
<gustazza> il problema persiste
<gustazza> guarda è asdosur
<gustazza> assurdo
<gustazza> con lucid non ho mai avuto di questi problemi
<gustazza> c'è modo per mandarti lo screenshot della mia videata?
<gustazza> tutto ciò che ha lo sfondo bianco... appare "macchiato" da quello che c'è come flash
<jester-> gustazza: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fabio> ragazzi non riesco a rimuovere firefox
<fabio> vado su lubuntusoft
<fabio> ma si blocca nella sezione rimozione
<filo1234> fabio: suao apt-get remove --purge firefox
<filo1234> sudo*
<jester-> che fastidio da poi firefox non si capisce
<fabio> su rimozione dei pacchetti
<filo1234> fabio: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<fabio> dice in attesa
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> chiudi quel lubuntucoso e usa il terminale
<fabio> ok
<fabio> fatto
<fabio> esco
<fabio> grazie
<fabio> riavvio
<jester-> mah
<luk_> Buongiorno
<jester-> altro giro altro regalo
<luk_> Ragazzi sto tentando di condividere una cartella in rete lan con samba. Ma non ci riesco
<luk_> Ho kde, aggiungo la condivisione dal file smb.conf e riavvio i servizi
<luk_> Ma non viene vista nessuna cartella dalle altre macchine
<luk_> come non detto, ho risolto
<jester-> luk_: installa system-config-samba e usalo  spero ti sei fatto una copia di smb.conf
<luk_> ma system-config-samba è un pacchetto per gnome?
<fabio> ciao
<fabio> ragazzi m è uscita la finestra di lubuntu che ha riscontrato un prblema interno
<fabio> che devo fare?
<gustazza> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109892/
<gustazza> jester scusami ma con questo problema il pc diventa lentissimo
<gustazza> o meglio il browser diventa lentissimo
<fabio> come faccio a rislver?
<fabio> risolvere
<fabio> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<dod> fabio io non uso lubuntu. comunque se pasti una schermata e' meglio.
<fabio> ciao
<fabio> nannes ci sei?
<fabio> l ho messo lubuntu sul notebook
<fabio> sto chattando da qua
<fabio> mi sta uscendo ogni tanto una finestra di lubuntu di segnalazione errore
<fabio> mplayer
<fabio> boh
<fabio> salve
<fabio> mi è uscita una segnalazione di errore, mplayer
<fabio> cos'è?
<Pippolo> lol e ome facciam a saperlo?
<nannes> fabio: E' tuo fratello! E' un hacker, dall'altra stanza ti fa apparire messaggi derrore per farti preoccupare!
<nannes> è un diavolaccio!
<fabio> ?
<fabio> we nannes
<nannes> Io lo dico sempre... occhio ai fratelli
<fabio> ma quale altra stanza?
<fabio> io sto su quest
<fabio> a
<fabio> nannes mi si sta aprendo certe volte una finestra di errore
<fabio> come faccio a sapere che errore è?
<fabio> premo su dettagli
<fabio> ma non capisco niente
<Aizram> mplayer .. magari non hai dei codec ... comuque ti è stato detto di fare uno screen del desktop e poi di mostrarci l'errore
<fabio> e come si fa?
<fabio> non mi faceva fare copia e incolla
<fabio> non esiste un comando sul terminale che ti dice gli errori che sono stati fatti sul sistema?
<fabio> tipo un registro
<fabio> scusaste se possono sembrare domande cretine, m lubuntu lo sto usando da meno di una settimana
<fabio> scusate
<Aizram> vabbè ma c'è pure il wiki sul sito di ubuntu .....
<Aizram> e comuque cosa stai facendo di preciso?
<fabio> stavo vedendo youtube
<fabio> e installando vlc
<fabio> che m'è comparsa la finestra di ubuntu di segnalazione errori che diceva di ripristinare il sistema
<fabio> diceva un errore interno
<Aizram> e non sai dirci di più?
<Aizram> e mplayer che c'entra? ....
<fabio> ho letto nei dettagli
<Pippolo> uhm
<fabio> user/bin/mplayer
<Aizram> insomma quando sai il tipo d'errore se non riesci a fare uno screenshot con il tasto della tastiera o con il software ... fai una foto
<Aizram> e metti i restriced-extras
<fabio> io ho cercato di fare copia e incolla con il mouse
<fabio> ma non mi faceva slezionare
<Aizram> c'è un programma che fa la "foto" al desktop ... devisolo cercare qual'è
<fabio> io su win quando non me lo faceva fare premevo ctrl e stamp
<fabio> e incollavo sul paint
<fabio> si fa lo stesso pure qua?
<fabio> we nannes grazie per il manuale lo sto inziando a leggere
<fabio> :)
<nannes> Bravo, leggilo fino in fondo...
<Pippolo> che poi ti si interroga :P
<nannes> Grazie a quello, non avrai più l'incubo di tuo fratello
<nannes> lol
<fabio> ahaha
<fabio> senti ma tu usi transmission?
<Aizram> ma tu prima di usare i torrent ... non ti conviene leggere qui?
<Aizram> perchè io ho finito la pazienza
<nannes> ^^
<Pippolo> lol
<jester->  boccaloni
<fabio> ?ma che ho fatto
<fabio> per farti perdere la pazienza?
<Pippolo> ehhh
<nannes> fabio: Se metti al sicuro il pc, togliendo il boot da CD e mettendo una password al BIOS, allora ti do' tutto l'aiuto che vuoi! Transmission, mplayer e tutto
<jester-> ma il fratello è come la camola
<fabio> già l ho fatto
<fabio> ho cambiato pass
<jester-> fa i buchini e zacca
<fabio> ieri quando ho installato
<fabio> lubuntu
<nannes> ehhhh nun ci credo fabio! davvero?
<fabio> si
<fabio> tranquillo ;)
<nannes> fabio: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<fabio> ok
<fabio> dice di continuare, premo si?
<nannes> yes
<jester-> lol
<fabio> ok
<fabio> ma cos 'è tutta sta roba che carica?
<Pippolo> una bicicletta
<fabio> ahahaha
<fabio> ya seriamente
<fabio> nannes io sto chattando da firefox
<fabio> succede qualcosa con quel comando che ho lanciato?
<filo1234> mi arretto
<fabio> dato che non ho capito a che serve chiedo :)
<fabio> nannes
<jester-> ma non lo aveva mica segato ff?
<fabio> è uscito configurazione del pacchetto
<fabio> premo ok?
<Pippolo> -.- che è la cronaca in diretta?
<filo1234> jester-: sono io quello che sega
<jester-> che su lubbuntu ff sia spiritico? lo levi ma c'è
<fabio> Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer  premo sempre si?
<jester-> filo1234: le balle hannole gambe corte e struscicano per terra
<fabio> nannes ci sei?
<jester-> cia pure apt che chiede conferma tutti i passaggi
<filo1234> lol
<fabio> jester io non ho capito perchè tu ce l hai con me
<jester-> fabio: perchè conti balle e vai in contraddizione
<jester-> firefox lo ha tolto mezz'ora fa
<fabio> ma quale contraddizione
<fabio> sto leggendo tutti i passaggi
<fabio> no che non l ha tolto
<jester-> e apt non chide confema tutti i passaggi
<fabio> perchè sto chattando
<fabio> si che li chiede
<fabio> scusa entra nel mio pc
<fabio> e controlla tu stesso
<filo1234> come disse cicciolina
<fabio> io non dico palle
<jester-> fabio: filo1234 ti ha dato la stringa e hai detto che apt stava facendo
<jester-> filo1234: faje vedere il log
<filo1234> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fabio> vedo tutte cartelle
<fabio> che devo premere?
<Pippolo> cartelle?
<fabio> si mhai dato un link
<fabio> ho cliccato
<filo1234> saranno quelle di equitalia
<fabio> e ci sono cartelle
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> fabio: sono i log del canale
<fabio> e quindi?
<filo1234> devi cercare quelli di ubuntu-it
<filo1234> e quindi boh
<fabio> ?
<filo1234> 14:14 < jester-> fabio: filo1234 ti ha dato la stringa e hai detto che apt stava facendo
<filo1234> 14:15 < jester-> filo1234: faje vedere il log
<filo1234> e io il link dei log ti ho dato
<fabio> sentite io non sono un troll
<fabio> non dico palle
<jester-> [10:23] <fabio> ragazzi non riesco a rimuovere firefox
<fabio> sto chattando da firefox
<fabio> ma l avevo scritto prima
<jester-> [10:25] <filo1234> fabio: suao apt-get remove --purge firefox
<filo1234> allora non l'hai rimosso
<Pippolo> lol
<fabio> si e poi l ho rimesso
<filo1234> ah
<jester-> [10:26] <filo1234> chiudi quel lubuntucoso e usa il terminale
<jester-> [10:27] <fabio> ok
<jester-> [10:29] <fabio> fatto
<jester-> [10:29] <fabio> esco
<jester-> [10:29] <fabio> grazie
<jester-> [10:29] <fabio> riavvio
<filo1234> metti e togli
<jester-> hai annaffiato il pc ed è rispuntato come i funghi'
<fabio> ?
<fabio> senti jester ma scusa tu dici che dico palle? entra sul pc e controlla tu stesso
<fabio> sto parlando da firefox http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it#
<jester-> fabio: ho incollato dal log ufficiale
<jester-> [10:23] <fabio> ragazzi non riesco a rimuovere firefox
<fabio> ahe ancora
<fabio> ho dato quel comando
<jester-> [10:25] <filo1234> fabio: suao apt-get remove --purge firefox
<fabio> dal termianle
<fabio> l ho tolto
<FloodBotIt1> fabio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fabio> sono riandato su ubuntusoftware e l ho reinstallato
<jester-> mah
<fabio> ma cosa mah
<fabio> cmq ha finito quel comando nannes
<fabio> che devo fare ora?
<jester-> fabio: in definitiva abbiamo perso la pazienza, non sono problemi ubuntu ma prese per i fondelli
<jester-> e qui sei ot
<fabio> ?
<jester-> quindi fai in #ubuntu-it-chat che entro certi limiti tale tipo di presa è tollerata
<jester-> ot = offtopic
<jester-> fuoriargomento
<fabio> senti jester io sono entrato in questo canale perchè nannes mi aiutava
<fabio> ora non capisco ancora quest astio nei miei confronti, ti ripeto non sono un troll e non sono venuto a rompere le palle agli altri
<fabio> e ti ridico ancora hai dubbi su di me? entra nel mio pc
<nannes> fabio: sudo apt-get install teamviewer && teamviewer &
<jester-> fabio: non è asti ne altro, solo rispetto delle regole
<fabio> e controlla tu stesso
<nannes> sorry, stavo mangiando
<fabio> si ma in cosa ho sbagliato?
<fabio> dato che so negato con i pc ho chiesto solo tutti i passaggi se li facevo bene
<jester-> qui si assiste sul sistema operativo e non si fanno babyclass
<nannes> fabio: Portiamo la discussione ad un livello costruttivo.. fai quel comandaccio che ti ho scritto
<fabio> l ho fatto
<jester-> quindi fai in chat
<fabio> nannes
<fabio> nannes l ho fatto
<prof87> salve vorrei entrare nella chat di java?
<prof87> come posso fare?
<jester-> prof87: in un canale tipo #java o usare un client java
<prof87> canale #java
<jester-> prova /j #java
<prof87> #java Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<prof87> cioè
<jester-> prof87: sono entrato senza invito e sono in 352
<prof87> come hai fatto?
<jester->  /j #java  è il canale dei dev
<jester-> prof87: da xchat
<prof87> ok
<prof87> jester dice solo invito
<prof87> che canale hai messo?
<jester-> prof87: boh con xhcat entra normale
<prof87> tu fai /j java
<jester-> prof87: /j #java
<prof87> ok
<jester-> manca il @
<jester-> #
<prof87> impossibile entrare nel canale solo invito
<prof87> senti mi vuoi invitare?
<prof87> se riesci ad entrare
<ht-never_> Salve
<jester-> prof87: non è sui invito forse non accetta i nick non registrati
<prof87> come regsitro
<prof87> scusa
<jester-> e non gli garba il browser
<ht-never_> Questo è il gruppo sviluppo di Ubuntu?
<jester-> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<prof87> usa mirc
<jester-> ht-never_: #ubuntu-it-dev
<ht-never_> grazie
<prof290687> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano con java per quanto riguarda lo scroll del mouse durante a generazione di un file 3d?
<jester-> !chat | prof290687
<ubot-it> prof290687: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<prof290687> okok scusate
<prof290687> saluti a tutti
<neko1> buon giorno a tutti
<neko1> da 2 giorni che il mio notebook non si collega piu a 2 da 8 reti, la password non e cambiata e non ci sono mac-filter. se uso una chiavetta esterna si collega senza probleme. dopo un riavvio del computer non si vuole piu connettere... richiede sempre la password
<jester-> neko1: in seguito a?
<neko1> niente, non c'era neanche un aggiornamento
<neko1> fatto e che lo stesso problema l'ho avuto gia 1 anno fa. ho risolto con una installazione nuova
<jester-> neko1: strana cosa, 12.04?
<neko1> ma non puo essere questa la soluzione
<neko1> no 11.10
<jester-> neko1: gnome?
<neko1> con il 12 non mi funziona piu niente
<neko1> unity
<neko1> 1 anno fa e successo con KDE
<jester-> neko1: dai nel terminale unity --reset
<neko1> ma azzera tutte le impostazioni?
<jester-> la barra e altro
<jester-> neko1: e  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> !gnomereset | neko1 anche
<ubot-it> neko1 anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> neko1: haisostituito network manager con altro?
<neko1> ok, ora vedo se rientro almeno in questa rete dopo l'avvio... e l'ultima rete a quale ho accesso, non entro neanche piu nella mia
<jester-> neko1: haisostituito network manager con altro?
<neko1> no, avevo letto che potrebbe causare problemi con WICD ma verificando non e installato
<jester-> neko1: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> cosa vedi
<neko1> auto lo
<neko1> e
<neko1> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> ok
<jester-> neko1: sudo apt-get install reinstall-network-manager network-manager gnome
<jester-> neko1: sudo apt-get install reinstall-network-manager network-manager-gnome
<nannes> lol gli installa gnome adesso XD
<nannes> cosa può fare un trattino
<jester-> fa che cambia il nome
<nannes> sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<neko1> avevo provato gia ieri a reinstallare networkmanager e anche il wpasupplicant
<jester-> neko1: lspci | grep -i network
<piro80> ciao a tutti
<fabio> ciao a tutti, grazie nannes per il supporto :)
<neko1> ma qui posso usare il copy/paste?
<nannes> fabio: altro che grazie, la prox 100 euro :D
<neko1> o non e ben visto?
<fabio> ahaha
<jester-> certo che si
<piro80> stavo cercando di mettere icone diverse in ogni area di lavoro ma non ci sono riuscito qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano???? grazie
<jester-> neko1: si usa pastebin per piu di 3 righe
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neko1> 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<neko1> la parola network e scritta rossa
<jester-> neko1: mi sa che manca il firmware alla broadcom spe
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<jester-> nannes: fattii i cazzi tuoi
<nannes> jester-: era per me infatti :P
<neko1> ma si collega
<neko1> con altre reti
<neko1> e se uso una chiavetta usb funziona
<neko1> ma solo fino al riavvio del systema
<neko1> poi dovrei usare una chiavetta nuova
<neko1> systema "usa e getta"
<piro80> stavo cercando di mettere icone diverse in ogni area di lavoro ma non ci sono riuscito qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano???? grazie
<jester-> neko1: comincia a fare questa procedura  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110213/
<jester-> neko1: e se in driver aggiuntivi hai abilitato lo sta disattivalo
<fabio_cc> piro80, per quello che so io anche se hai più aree di lavoro, la scrivania è una sola
<piro80> grazie per la risposta sono sicuro che si può fare in quanto ho gia trovato una guida ma l'ha scritta uno spagnolo in inglesa tradotta in italiano quindi non è molto chiara
<nannes> piro80: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5121
<neko1> no, il fatto dell STA e della blacklist funge con il mio lenovo, questo e un acer. coincide piu il fatto del fwcutter che dicevi
<neko1> credo
<nannes> piro80: Nativamente non è possibile, ma con qualche modifica forse si. Controlla i commenti a quella guida
<piro80> ho provato a farla seguendo questo sito ma probabilmente non ho capito qualche cosa
<jester-> nannes: per roba esxtra sminchiante sistema fate in pvt please
<nannes> jester-: gli ho linkato roba ufficiale io
<fabio_cc> piro80, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=506620&p=3956501&hilit=aree+di+lavoro+icone+diverse#p3956501
<jester-> non è uffuciale
<jester-> ufficili sono i wiki
<nannes> no, è solo dal dominio *.ubuntu.com
<peppe_> salve
<adam_> ciao ho un piccolo problema nell'installazione di una chiavetta wi-fi
<jester-> ufficiali, i forum da prendere con riserva
<peppe_> vorrei installare un keylogger
<peppe_> sul mio pc
<peppe_> ma non c riesco qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<jester-> peppe_: keylogger  sta per?
<peppe_> ubuntu
<jester-> peppe_: eh ma cosa sarebbe
<peppe_> quando uuno scrive lui vede tutte le parole scritte
<neko1> a quanto so io e difficile aggiungere il keylogger, se mi ricordo bene lo devi inserire nel kernel
<nannes> !paste | adam_: Scopri che chiavetta è...  lsusb
<ubot-it> adam_: Scopri che chiavetta è...  lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe_> io sono nuovo nn ho mai usato linux
<neko1> se devi sorvegliare il tuo pc e meglio se ti crei un script tipo un deamon
<fabio> jester sto seguendo la guida ufficiale di transmission su ubuntu, alla voce : visualizzare l andamento, io seguo il comando ma mi da errore su firefox, dove sbaglio?
<neko1> che lo fai partire in automatico
<nannes> peppe_: logkeys è un programma disponibile nel softwarecenter
<nannes> Però non so se nella tua versione c'è... cercalo.
<jester-> !info logkeys
<ubot-it> logkeys (source: logkeys): a keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nannes> peppe_: sudo apt-get install logkeys
<peppe_> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto logkeys
<adam_> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110220/
<nannes> peppe_: lsb_release -a
<jester-> peppe_: che versione hai di ubuntu
<peppe_> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<fabio> risolto, non era abilitato il client web su preferenze
<peppe_> cosa faccio
<nannes> adam_: non dice nulla lol... prova anche lspci... e poi dimmi il modello di chiavetta
<jester-> adam_: stacca la chivetta, 5 secondi, riattacchi e metti nel paste la risposta a dmesg | tail
<nannes> peppe_: Su ubuntu Lucid non c'è logkeys... Aspetta un attimo
<peppe_> ok
<neko1> ora provo i commandi... se ho avuto successo vi faro sapere la soluzione ;)
<adam_> nannes:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110229/
<jester-> peppe come mai hai installato una release di 2 anni fa
<fabio> ciao ragazzi s'è trovata una soluzione per vedere la rai su linux? hanno bloccato tutto
<nannes> fabio: No, hanno bloccato tutto. Si aspetta una soluzione del plugin raismth, ma ci vorrà un po'
<adam_> tp-link tl-wn722n
<fabio> ok
<jester-> adam_: è usb la key?
<adam_> si
<jester-> adam_: chipset atehros dovrebbe questione di firmware
<jester-> adam_: stacca la chivetta, 5 secondi, riattacchi e metti nel paste la risposta a dmesg | tail
<peppe_> mi aiutate
<nannes> peppe_: Dovrai scaricare i sorgenti e installarli. Guarda la guida che ti ho mandato in PV... Attento però a non far danni.
<jester-> peppe_: fai avanzamento diretto lts to lts alla 12,04
<adam_> non succede niente se ho inserita un altra penna wi-fi
<jester-> adam_togli le key, inserisci quella che va
<jester-> che non va
<peppe_> non posso aggiornare
<jester-> peppe_: eperchè mai
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110240/
<nannes> adam_: Guarda che versione è la pennina... nella targhetta, c'è il modello e poi   v_ (ad esempio, potrebbe essere v3, oppure v4... guarda qual è)
<jester-> adam_: fa vedere tutto dmesg senza tail
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110247/
<jester-> adam_: dmesg
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110252/
<jester-> adam_: da synaptic installa i backport cw, installa il metapacchetto
<jester-> la scheda la carica
<jester-> adam_: iwconfig la vede?
<adam_> la scheda non si accende nemmeno
<jester-> adam_: hai solo quella collegata al pc?
<adam_> e con iwconfig vede soltanto quella che va
<jester-> lsusb
<jester-> fa vedere
<jester-> che marca è
<uzzi> ciao a tutti
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110262/
<jester-> dovrebbe essere atheros, installa i cw
<adam_> io ho 2 chiavette inserite, una sitecom che funziona e una tp-link tl-wn722n
<adam_> che non va
<jester-> adam_: poi per test prova a riavviare con solo quella collegata
<jester-> adam_: spe
<jester-> allora in lsub vede solo la funzante e se ne hai due attaccate
<jester-> adam_: per cui key andata forse
<jester-> adam_: in winzoz funza?
<adam_> si
<uzzi> Problema rete: Connessioni di rete non mi vede più i vari profili nonostatnte i file in /etc/NetworkManager/system ecc ecc vi siano
<jester-> strano che non la rilevi nemmeno lsusb
<adam_> può centrare che ce ne sono 2 inserite nello stesso momento?
<jester-> adam_: metti i cw w riavvia solo con la farlocca collegata
<adam_> cioè
<jester-> adam_: i misteri di linux sono infiniti
<jester-> adam_: in synaptic cerchi i backport.modules-cw
<adam_> capito
<nannes> adam_: No, quando fungono possono essere anche in 4, collegate
<jester-> scegli quelli adatti al tuo kernel. leggi le indicazioni sotto
<nannes> Il problema è che quella non funge, devi installare i firmware e ri-testare
<jester-> adam_: scegli il metapacchetto poi riavvia con la sola penna che non vq
<adam_> per ultimo non vorrei aver combinato un paticcio avendo seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Madwifi
<jester-> adam_: avendo precise non ti so dire il pacchetto esatto
<jester-> adam_: era da non fare. è obsoleta
<adam_> solo che ho seguito la guida fino al punto 2 dell'installazione
<adam_> ho fatto casino
<adam_> ?
<jester-> adam_: sudo moprobe ath9k
<jester-> adam_: iwconfig
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110272/
<jester-> hai messo in blacklist ath9k?
<adam_> no li ho avuto paura e vi o scritto
<jester-> adam_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jester-> adam_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110275/
<jester-> chiudi synaptic
<jester-> o softcenter
<adam_> mi dice se continuare
<jester-> si
<jester-> ezioxx
<adam_> praticamente reinstalla quello che ho modificato con la guida?
<jester-> dovrebbe
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110280/
<jester-> adesso installa i cw ma devi abilitare i backport nella 11.10
<jester-> cw o wireless
<jester-> non ricordo quale dei due ci fosse
<jester-> adam_: in sorgenti sofware devi abilitare i backport
<jester-> adam_: e pure sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<adam_> ma io non ho synaptc ho gestore pacchetti e uguale?
<jester-> quello dovrebbe essere
<jester-> non il softcbeter che è ciofeca
<fabio> qualcuno mi può aiutare con transmission?
<jester-> se non ce l'hai synaptic installalo
<davide> vado
<adam_> jester: io in gestore di pacchetti o cercato wirelass e mi e apparsa una lista
<jester-> adam_: con backport dentro?
<jester-> devi cercare per nome: backport
<adam_> io ho la 10.04 comunque
<jester-> adam_: secondo me se avanzi va tutto
<adam_> non sono ancora capace
<jester-> se la scheda è recente in una distro di 2 anni fa non penso ci sia il driver
<jester-> adam_: apri gestore aggiornamenti e vedi che te lo propone
<jester-> poi fa da solo
<adam_> ma non perdo nulla?
<jester-> no ma un backup dei dati è sempre consigliabile
<adam_> quelli li o su un hd a parte
<jester-> allora avanza
<adam_> io intendo i programmi installati
<jester-> un apiod'ore e sei a nuovo
<adam_> e le impostazioni
<jester-> non perdi nulla
<jester-> adam_: unica cos
<jester-> aa
<jester-> adam_: ti ritrovi unity come desktop ma basta inatallare gnome- session-fallback per riavere gnome
<adam_> a gia unity... l'ho provata in live ma non riesco a farmela piacere
<jester-> gnome-session-fallback e al login puoi scelgiere gone classic
<adam_> a ok allora avanzerò
<jester-> 2 anni è come avere la tipa invecchiata a 70
<adam_> dunque ricapitolando adesso lascio perdere quello che mi ai detto di fare, anche perchè e troppo difficile
<adam_> per me
<jester-> conviene che vanzi
<jester-> scommetto che funza
<adam_> ma la cavolata che ho fatto con la guida?
<adam_> non a compromesso nulla
<jester-> viene annullata e comunque hai installato un driver che non funza
<adam_> vero
<jester-> zompi avanti un 5 6 ernel
<jester-> kernel
<adam_> jester: ok allora domani avanzerò grazie sempre molto gentile
<Adriano1> uso ubuntu 12.04 . non mi riconosce la mia webcam logitech. come posso risolvere?
<jester-> de nada
<jester-> !webcam | Adriano1
<ubot-it> Adriano1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Adriano1> il test di sistema mi ha scritto -> Job requirement not met: 'package.name == 'xawtv''
<jester-> Adriano1: sperando che ci sia il workaround per il tuo modello
<Adriano1> jester-: cosa faccio? dopo aver clickato quei 2 link
<Adriano1> jester-: pensavo speravo mi dicessi 1 comando da scrivere su terminale
<jester-> Adriano1: cerchi se c'è il tuo modello
<jester-> Adriano1: comunque installa cheese e vedi la rileva
<Adriano1> lo installo da ubuntu sw center?
<jester-> yess
<Adriano1> ok provo e t dico
<fabio> ma qua si può parlare di transmission?
<Adriano1> jester-: con cheese funziona la webcam , mi vedo
<jester-> Adriano1: è con skype che non va?
<Adriano1> jester-:  no purtroppo
<jester-> spe
<Adriano1> jester-: ok grazie
<jester-> Adriano1: terminal e  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<jester-> se funza ti do la stringa per il lanciatore
<fabio> jester posso chiedere aiuto su transmission? o è off topic?
<jester-> fabio: CHE FA TRANSMISSION
<jester-> Adriano1: funza?
<dod> transmission e' un client torrent mi pare
<jester-> yess
<jester-> semplice e affidabile
<jester-> lo messo pure sul macco
<jester-> fabio: che succede a transmission
<Adriano1> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1110385/
<jester-> Adriano1: che skype hai messo
<jester-> che manco si apre
<Adriano1> solo che rinane aperto cheese e non riesco a chiuderlo , non vorrei che creasse conflitto , comunque ho messo l'ultima versione disponibile di skype
<jester-> Adriano1: killall cheese
<jester-> Adriano1: disponibile nei repo?
<jester-> o dal sito
<Adriano1> jester-: versione 4.0.0.8
<jester-> ezioxx
<Adriano1> jester-:  l ho presa dal sito www.skype.com
<jester-> toglilo
<Adriano1> jester-: speravo potessi usare quella , l ultima disponibile
<Adriano1> jester-: temo che quella del repo sia piu' vecchia
<jester-> Adriano1: abilita i repo parteners e installa skype:386 si hai lla 64bit
<jester-> Adriano1: quella repo funza
<fabio> in pratica sto scaricando un torrent da due ore
<fabio> ma va lentissimo
<fabio> ed è strano perchè è pienissimo di seed e peers
<fabio> forse ho sbagliato qualche impostazione in trasmission?
<FloodBotIt1> fabio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Adriano1> jester-: io uso ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<jester-> fabio: non dipende da transmission ma da quanti seed ti passano parti di files
<Adriano1> jester-: non penso che funziona skype 386 su ubuntu 64bit
<jester-> Adriano1: llora togli quello da sito e installa skype.386
<jester-> funza
<jester-> funza male il 64 bit
<Adriano1> jester-:  come faccio ad abilitare repo partner?
<jester-> Adriano1: swcenter--> modifica--> sorgenti software--> altro sw
<jester-> spunta il repo con scritto partners
<Adriano1> jester-: tutto il sw , installato , cronologia , dove trovo modifica?
<jester-> Adriano1: menu in alto file e modifica
<metatone> b sera
<jester-> sera
<metatone> ciao jester
<metatone> crash di sistema senza fare nessuna oprerazione, dopo 5 minuti dall accensione, con una shermata nera e molte cose scritte, ma non ci ho capito un gran che, vi posto la foto che ho fatto con la fotocamera http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dscf7084e.jpg/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824...085dd.jpg/ ne ho fatto due una e venuta un po male , cmq si scandisce bene per la lettura. durante il crash si e udito il cicali
<fabio> ma perchè si disconnette? dice connessione interrotta dal corrispondente
<fabio> dico su xchat
<fabio> mi fa disconnettere
<Adriano1> jester-: in alto trovo solo le icone : tutto il sw , installato , cronologia
<jester-> fabio: perchè chi ti passava il files è andato offoline
<fabio> sto connesso su xchat e si disconnette all improvviso: disconnesso (connessione interrotta dal corrispondente)
<jester-> Adriano1: ci sono i menu file modifica visualizza a aiuto guarda bene
<jester-> fabio: è il server irc
<metatone> crash di sistema senza fare nessuna oprerazione, dopo 5 minuti dall accensione, con una shermata nera e molte cose scritte, ma non ci ho capito un gran che, vi posto la foto che ho fatto con la fotocamera http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dscf7084e.jpg/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824...085dd.jpg/ ne ho fatto due una e venuta un po male , cmq si scandisce bene per la lettura. durante il crash si e udito il cicali
<Adriano1> jester-: altro sw ... poi? aggiungi volume o aggiungi?
<jester-> metatone: crascia dal desktop o facnedo il boot
<fabio> raga son dovuto uscire da xchat e venire su firefox, mi è uscito disconnesso connessione interrotta dal corrispondente, che singifica?
<metatone> dal desk
<jester-> Adriano1: vedi le righe con scritto partenrs?
<jester-> metatone: ke kernel usi
<metatone> quello di ubuntu 1204
<jester-> metatone: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<metatone> no
<Adriano1> jester-: clickando altro sw posso solo clickare aggiungi o aggiungi volume e non so quale clickare
<jester-> metatone: ultimo kernel stabile ubuntu è 3.2.0-27-generic
<metatone> devo cambiarlo?
<metatone> me lo fai fare da terminale cosi siamo sicuri che va tutto bene?
<jester-> Adriano1: possibile che non hai file modifica visualizza appeano sotto al bordo della finestra si sftware center
<Adriano1> jester-: ho clickato modifica , altri sw , e poi mi dice d clickare aggiungi o aggiungi volume e nn so quale clickare
<jester-> metatone: se ne hai uno superiore da repo proposed avvia col il 26  o 27 e vedi l'effetto che fa
<metatone> oppure se c e una guida in italiano?
<jester-> Adriano1: hai aperto sorgenti software?
<Adriano1> jester-: ho clickato modifica , sorgenti sw , altri sw , e nn so se clickare aggiungi o aggiungi volume
<metatone> ci provo
<jester-> Adriano1: le vedi le scritte nella finestra?
<Adriano1> jester-: la finestra è vuota nn c è alcuna scritta
<metatone> brb
<jester-> Adriano1: impossiile
<Adriano1> jester-: se nn mi credi t invio 'photo' se mi dice come fare
<Adriano1> 1 image bin
<jester-> Adriano1: cliccando etichetta altro sofware
<jester-> non puo essere vuoto a meno di avere cannibalizzato suerces list
<Adriano1> confermo è vuoto
<jester-> allora hai fatto casotto
<Adriano1> se nn mi credi dimmi come fare image bin
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Adriano1: da solo non si è svuotato
<Adriano1> jester-: io non l'ho svuotato , almeno intenzionalmente , comunque il resto funziona , come faccio a creare l immagine da pastare su imagebin?
<jester-> Adriano1: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti nel paste
<Adriano1> jester-: pensavo mi facessi postare l immagina su imagebin , -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1110422/
<jester-> Adriano1: hai mutilato il povero sources
<jester-> è senza un braccio e pure senza una gamba
<Adriano1> jester-: involontariamente ovviamente , cosa devo fare ora?
<fabio> ragazzi perchè si disconnette spesso su xchat il canale?
<fabio> son dovuto andare su firefox
<jester-> Adriano1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e svuotalo
<Adriano1> jester-: si è aperto getedit , come lo svuoto? seleziono ed elimino?
<jester-> Adriano1: incolla questo ( senza i numeri di riga nè) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110427/
<jester-> Adriano1: seleziomi tutto e pigi backspace
<Adriano1> jester-: fatto . poi? devo salvarlo vuoto?
<jester-> Adriano1: no copia incolla da pastebin e salvi
<jester-> Adriano1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110427/
<fabio> jester mi puoi aiutare con transmission?
<Adriano1> jester-: fatto , poi? cosa faccio?
<jester-> fabio: non mi pare ci sia un problema, se va piano c'è una logica ragione che ti ho spiegato sopra
<jester-> Adriano1: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Adriano1: sudo dpkg --purge skype  sudo apt-get install skype:386
<fabio> si ho letto, ma vedendo le caratteristiche del torrent mi sembra strano che vada piano
<jester-> fabio: quanti seed ci sono che ti passano il file
<jester-> e a quanto vanno
<jester-> tutta li la faccenda
<jester-> se non hai un centinaio di sid va a lumaca
<fabio> dice ricezione 7 di 60 nodi connessi
<jester-> e qui t nodi ti passano a pochi byt
<jester-> quei 7
<jester-> non è un problema di tranmission come client
<fabio> ma sono 10618 seed
<Adriano1> jester-: mi ha scritto 'impossibile trovare pacchetto skype 386'
<fabio> non è che c'è qualcosa che mi blocca la ricezione?
<jester-> Adriano1: skype:386
<jester-> fabio: no
<jester-> sono pochi i seed e passano piano
<Adriano1> jester-: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto skype:386
<jester-> Adriano1: sudo apt-get install skype
<fabio> i seed su transmission dove si vedono? io ho letto solo le caratteristiche del file con la lista dei seed e dei peers su kickasstorrent
<Adriano1> jester-: mi ha chiesto 'continuare?' e io ho risp SI
<jester-> fabio: a destra te lo dice quanti sono
<jester-> bravo
<fabio> jester non mi compare, come faccio a fare copia e incolla e mostro la schermata?
<Adriano1> JESTERJEST ORA COSA FACCIO?
<Adriano1> jester-: sorry x maiu
<Adriano1> jester-: ora cosa faccio?
<jester-> Adriano1: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<jester-> e non chiudere il terminale
<jester-> si è aperto?
<Adriano1> jester-: si è aperto skype e , skype , mi ha scritto 'potrebbe esserci 1 altra istanza'
<jester-> Adriano1: lo hai levato l'altro?
<jester-> e chisu cheese?
<jester-> chiuso
<jester-> Adriano1: riavvia per bene
<Adriano1> jester-: cheese è ancora aperto non sono riuscito a chiuderlo non so il motivo eppure ho clickato anche uccidi processo su monitor d sistema
<jester-> riavvia
<Adriano1> jester-: riavvio il pc?
<jester-> yess
<Adriano1> jester-: ok a dopo
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<fabio> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> ciao fabio
<Adriano1> jester-: ho riavviato il pc ma non funziona la webcam con skype
<fabio> leosacc tu lo sai usare transmission?
<fabio> sto scaricando un file con tantissime fonti ma va lentissimo
<Adriano1> jester-: skype 2.2.0.35
<fabio> mi sapresti aiutare?
<jester-> Adriano1: hai lanciato con comando ld preload?
<leosacc> fabio, mi dispiace ma non lo utilizzo....
<fabio> ok
<Adriano1> jester-: dimmi cosa come fare
<fabio> grazie lo stesso
<fabio> :)
<leosacc> fabio,  cmq porte aperte,
<jester-> fabio: ancora con transmission? ma leggi le indicazioni o no
<Adriano1> jester-: ora chiudo skype?
<fabio> si m hai parlato dei seed
<fabio> e m hai chiesto quanti ne vedevo
<jester-> Adriano1: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<leosacc> fabio,  speddtest eseguito e testato upload ad 80% impostato ecc...
<Adriano1> jester-: prima chiudo skype?
<fabio> e io t ho detto che non si vedono, e come fare per fare un copia e incolla della pagina di transmission
<jester-> fabio: cercati un piaio di mp3 di celentano che vengono giu a manetta
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio> mi piacciono i judas priest
<jester-> guarda bene la finestra che vedi che ti indica quante seed ci sono e quanti collegati
<fabio> non me lo fa vedere
<Adriano1> jester-: se prima non chiudo skype , temo che mi dica 'aperto 1 altra istanza'
<fabio> come faccio a fare il copia e incolla della pagina?
<leosacc> fabio, jester- ha ragione, cmq se hai troppi peer e pochi seed andra molto lento
<fabio> e io sto chiedendo dove si vede?
<fabio> sulla pagina principale non si vede
<jester-> si ce ci sono
<jester-> che
<Adriano1> jester-: vabbe chiudo skype e poi lancio il comando
<jester-> Adriano1: mi pare logico
<fabio> no, come faccio a fare copia e incolla della pagina di transmission?così vedi pure tu
<fabio> ctrl + ins?
<alo21> salve
<leosacc> fabio,  prova nelle opzioni, magari la barra dei seed non è abilitata
<alo21> ho collegatto il mio monitor hd tramite il cavo HDMI al pc.
<alo21> però quando ho acceso il pc, mi si vede tutto molto sfocato
<alo21> qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<leosacc> alo21, ovviamente i driver sono a posto giusto?
<alo21> leosacc: ho aperto il gestore driver, ma non mi appare nessun driver da installare
<Adriano1> jester-: non è logico per chi non l ha mai fatto / usato , comunque la webcam non funziona ancora con skype
<alo21> leosacc: ci sono per caso dei driver OpneGPL?
<leosacc> alo21,  i driver della scheda grafica li avevi già installati prima, con il vga andava bene giusto?
<fabio> leo sto cercando ma non riesco :(
<alo21> leosacc: si il VGA va tutto bene
<leosacc> fabio, aspetta che porvo ad installarmelo...
<fabio> thanks
<leosacc> alo21, la risoluzione è impostata bene e tutto il resto...
<alo21> leosacc: allora, con il VGA vedevo bene a una risoluzione di 1920x1080
<alo21> leosacc: con l'HD lo vedo malissimo, così ho messp 1680x1050 e si vede meglio
<alo21> ma non bene tanto quanto con il VGA
<jester-> Adriano1: allora se non anche con la stringa la cam è linux non digeribile
<jester-> ma se va con cheese dovrebbe abndare in skye da stringa
<Adriano1> jester-: strano però che funziona con cheese
<fabio> jester quando voglio scaricare e installare un file  e ci sono 3 righe di comando che iniziano tutte e 3 con sudo devo farlo uno alla volta o devo digitare tutte e 3 contemporaneamente sul terminale?
<Adriano1> e nn vada con skype , anche da stringa
<cristian_c> Adriano1, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> uno alla volta o assieme sepratrai da &&
<Adriano1> 64bit
<Adriano1> jester-: 64bit
<Adriano1> cristian_c: 64bit
<cristian_c> Adriano1, libv4l-0:i386 è installato?
<fabio> jester dove sta questo tasto?
<fabio> dico sulla tastiera
<alo21> leosacc: qualche consiglio?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: dinmi come fare x saperlo?
<fabio> shift e 6 ?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, controlla in synaptic ad esempio
<leosacc> alo21,  veramente non saprei...lo hai provato a riaccendere? a volte è tutto banale...
<fabio> jeseter non lo trovo questo carattere sulla tastiera
<Adriano1> cristian_c: spiegami come controlare in synaptic , uso ubuntu da poco
<fabio> leosacc come si fa quel simbolo che ha scritto jester?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, prima di tutto aprilo
<Adriano1> cristian_c: spiegami come aprirlo
<cristian_c> lol
<alo21> leosacc: si... anche se già a partire dal BIOS si vede sfocato
<cristian_c> Adriano1, cerca il programma nei menù
<leosacc> alo21, è assurdo...
<leosacc> fabio,  questo &?
<fabio> si
<leosacc> fabio,  shift+6
<fabio> ok thanks
<fabio> &
<fabio> :)
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ho clickato dash home e ho scritto synaptic e mi ha scritto 'nn trovato'
<leosacc> fabio, su transmission seleziona il tuo file e clicca su proprietà...
<fabio> ok
<fabio> poi?
<cristian_c> Adrian01, conosco poco unity. Apri un terminale e digita il seguente comando
<leosacc> alo21, a questo punto io incolperei o il cavo o il monitor, o meglio la sua entrata  (più probabile)...
<cristian_c> *Adriano1, dpkg -l | grep libv4l-0:i386
<cristian_c> Adriano1, comunque dovrebbe essere presente tra gli strumenti di sistema
<leosacc> fabio, ti si è aperta la schermata con informazioni, nodi, traccia ...
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ho eseguito quel comando , cosa faccio ora?
<fabio> vedo nodi, per sapere quali sono i seed devo vedere chi ha 100 per cento?
<leosacc> fabio, ecco i nodi sono i seed...
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Adriano1
<ubot-it> Adriano1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio> ok
<fabio> puoi vedere se anche a te va lento il file che sto scaricando?
<leosacc> fabio,  i seed sono a 100% metre i peer sono quelli incompleti...
<leosacc> fabio,  si
<fabio> te lo metto in pv
<Adriano1> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1110515/
<cristian_c> Adriano1, quindi è installato
<Adriano1> cristian_c: quindi? cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, comunque è più semplice da usare synaptic per i principianti
<Adriano1> cristian_c: quindi? cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, digita: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<Adriano1> cristian_c: come risolvo il problema webcam con skype?
<cristian_c> segui quello che ho scritto
<Adriano1> cristian_c: fatto , poi?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, modifica questa: Exec=skype
<Adriano1> mod con cosa?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: cosa c scrivo al posto d exec skype
<Adriano1> ?
<cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Adriano1> cristian_c: poi lo salvo?
<cristian_c> sì
<Adriano1> cristian_c: fatto , salvato , poi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> riapri skype
<Adriano1> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1110540/
<cristian_c> non capisco cosa hai fatto
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ho fatto esattamente quello che mi hai scritto di fare
<cristian_c> inoltre mi sembra windows
<cristian_c> Adriano1, cioè?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ciè ho modificato il file come mi hai scritto ma non prende quel comando che mi hai scritto d scrivere
<cristian_c> Adriano1, non si vede il comando nell'output
<Adriano1> cristian_c: be prima funzionava e dopo che ho mod quel file viene fuori quell errore
<cristian_c> Adriano1, dove esce l'errore
<cristian_c> inoltre vedo roba di windows, non capisco cosa c'entri
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: non lo so neanche io cosa c entri , io sto usando ubuntu 12.04
<Adriano1> cristian_c: penso che se ri metto la riga comando di prima funziona , come funzionava prima
<Adriano1> cristian_c: l errore esce in una finestra che t ho pastato il contenuto
<cristian_c> Adriano1, quale comando hai digitato?
<Adriano1> [19:28] <cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> in un terminale?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: no tu mi hai scritto d mettere quel comando al posto d exec skype dentro quel file che mi hai fatto aprire
<mirko_> salve
<mirko_> ho ubuntu 11.10 ma non mi legge la pendrive
<Adriano1> mirko_: come mai non lo aggiorni con la 12.04 ?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype in una finestra di terminale
<mirko_> lo aggiorno stanotte
<mirko_> però adesso mi servono i dati della penna
<Adriano1> cristian_c: si è aperto skype , cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, lo provi :D
<Adriano1> cristian_c: funziona la webcam ma ... se apro skype clickando l icona non si apre + temo
<Adriano1> cristian_c: devo ri mettere la riga precedente su quel file?
<cristian_c> Adriano1, no, la devi cambiare
<Adriano1> cristian_c: si la devo cambiare , ok , ri scrivimi please come
<cristian_c> Adriano1, Exec=skype
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Adriano1, Exec=/usr/bin/skype
<jester-> cristian_c: nel foile metti exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype'
<cristian_c> e poi crei uno script in /usr/bin
<cristian_c> jester-, non lo sapevo :P
<jester-> altrimenti mica parte
<Adriano1> cristian_c: come ri apro quel file?
<cristian_c> jester-, Exec o exec? :)
<cristian_c> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<jester-> se c'è Exec va bene Exec
<Adriano1> cristian_c: e come credo lo scrpit?
<cristian_c> no, metti il comando di jester
<cristian_c> la riga di jester
<jester-> lo credi avendo fede
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> occhio a ' inizio e fine'
<cristian_c> basta un copia incolla
<cristian_c> :D
<Adriano1> cristian_c: cosa c metto al posto d -> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype <-
<jester-> Adriano1: prendi appunti
<cristian_c> Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype'
<cristian_c> Adriano1, leggi
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ho mod quel file , ora cosa devo fare? lo script? come lo faccio lo script?
<cristian_c> non serve
<cristian_c> salva e chiudi
<cristian_c> quel comando dovrebbe evitare lo script
<Adriano1> cristian_c: posso usare la webcam con l'ultima versione d skype?
<cristian_c> boh
<Adriano1> cristian_c: facendo gli stessi passaggi...
<cristian_c> prima fallo funzionare, no?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ora funziona la webcam
<Adriano1> cristian_c: mi chiedevo se era possibile fara funzionare anche con la nuova versione di skype 4
<cristian_c> jester-, hai risolto un altro problema
<cristian_c> Adriano1, è uscita la nuova versione per linux?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: si la versione 4
<Adriano1> Adriano1: prima avevo provato ad installarla , con successo , ma la webcam non funzionava
<cristian_c> allora se il file desktop risultante avrà il solito Exec=skype e non funzionerà, ripeti la modifica fatta ora
<cristian_c> lol
<Adriano1> cristian_c:  prima avevo provato ad installarla , con successo , ma la webcam non funzionava
<cristian_c> ti sei auto-pingato XD
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ok re installo skype e mi ri scrivi come mod quel file? please
<Adriano1> cristian_c: re installo skype4
<cristian_c> no salvati una copia di backup del file desktop nel caso non funzionasse
<cristian_c> cioè scarichi la nuova versione disinstallando la vecchia
<cristian_c> la provi, e se non parte copi la riga exec ecc.... dal file di backup
<cristian_c> tutto qua
<Adriano1> cristian_c: spiegamic ome salvare 1 copia d backup del file desktop
<cristian_c> è banale
<cristian_c> clic destro sul file -> copia
<Adriano1> cristian_c: pensavo bastasse ri aprire quel file d prima e mod quella riga
<cristian_c> e lo incolli da qualche parte
<jester-> cena
<cristian_c> puoi salvarti anche la riga da qualche parte se non la ricorda
<cristian_c> jester- biuon appetito :)
<cristian_c> *la ricordi
<cristian_c> *buon
<Adriano1> cristian_c: riscrivimi come aprire quel file please
<cristian_c> Adriano1, ce l'hai nella cronologia del terminale
<jester-> Adriano1: il 4 che fa in piu
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> tifa vedere le tipe nuuuudee?
<cristian_c> ah, lol
<cristian_c> jester-, meglio dal vivo, fine OT
<jester-> eh
<jester-> ma vuoi metter il 4
<cristian_c> Adriano1, salvati la riga, apri il terminale e usa il tasto freccia per scorrere la cronologia
<Adriano1> cristian_c: ok c provo e t fo sapere
<cristian_c> !kappa | Adriano1
<ubot-it> Adriano1: www.nokappa.it
<Adriano1> purtroppo ok si scrive cosi mi dispiace
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Adriano1> purtroppo ok si scrive cosi in italiano mi dispoiace
<cristian_c> jester-, io vado anche, ciao
<Adriano1> cristian_c: speravo mi aiutassi vabbe grazie lo stesso comunque
<cristian_c> Adriano1, ti ho aiutato, dicendoti cosa fare, non è difficile
<cristian_c> basta leggere
<cristian_c> :)
<Adriano1> cristian_c: mi manca il comando precedente se non dovesse funzionare l altro vabbe
<cristian_c> quale comando?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: se non funziona -> Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype'
<cristian_c> no, questo funziona sempre
<cristian_c> cioè se ha funzionato adesso, funzionerà anche dopo
<cristian_c> devi solo vedere se ne puoi fare a meno quando installerai la versione 4
<Adriano1> cristian_c: dubito , quando ho installato skype4 , non funzionava la webcam
<cristian_c> ma stai usando la vecchia versione o quella nuova?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: avevo installato skype4 e la webcam non funzionava , poi jester-  mi ha consigliato d disinstallare skype4 ed installare skype2 dal repo e poi tu mi hai detto d mod quel file in quel modo
<cristian_c> Adriano1, ok, allora non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> disinstalla la vecchia versione, installa la nuova
<cristian_c> provala, e se non funziona fai la modifica come prima
<Adriano1> cristian_c: non mi fa' + installare la nuova :( prima si :(
<Adriano1> cristian_c: mi scrive 'è disponibile la vecchia versione nel repo ...
<cristian_c> Adriano1, allora installa la vecchia e poi la nuova
<Adriano1> cristian_c: quando clicko apri con ubuntu sw center > ok > nn succede nulla :(
<cristian_c> l'hai installata la nuova versione?
<Adriano1> cristian_c: t ho appena risposto comunque te lo ripeto , quando cerco di installarla non succede nulla
<Adriano1> prima si era installata senza probl
<Adriano1> ora quando clicko 'apri il file con ubuntu sw center > ok' non succede nulla
<cristian_c> la vecchia versione è installata?
<cristian_c> dev'essere installata anche la vecchia per installare la nuova forse
<Adriano1> cristian_c: si è installata la vekkia versione2 ma se clicki ubuntu sw center mi dice installa non mi dice rimuovi , strano
<cristian_c> Adriano1, ma io non ho scritto di rimuoverla
<jester-> Adriano1: lasasta la ciofeca: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<cristian_c> jester-, se la elimina poi gli dice che c'è quella vecchia nei repo quando installa la nuova
<jester-> poi installi la 4 figa e provi
<cristian_c> perciò gli serve anche la vecchiainstallata
<jester-> eh usa dpkg
<jester-> invece della kiavica sw
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> lol
<Adriano1> jester-: dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching skype
<jester-> l'hai riomosso
<jester-> ggià
<fabio> raga dato che io ho problemi con il flash player, come faccio a vedere uno streaming in flash su vlc?
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep skype
<Adriano1> jester-: purtroppo no infatti skype 2 è ancora aperto c'è l icona sulla sx
<Adriano1> jester-: purtroppo nn è ancora rimosso skype2
<Adriano1> jester-: scrivo quel comando?
<jester-> si
<cristian_c> Adriano1, entra da terminale nella directory dove hai scaricato il deb
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<Adriano1> cristian_c: entro in quella cartella e poi scrivo il comando jester-  ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> digita il conando di jester e gli posti il risultato
<jester-> Adriano1: scrivilo e basta
<cristian_c> poi entri da terminale nella cartella dove hai scaricato il deb
<cristian_c> e quindi digiti: dpkg -i nome_pacchetto.deb
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg -i nome_pacchetto.deb
<cristian_c> dove con nome pacchetto indichi il nome del file
<Adriano1> jester-: ii  skype-bin:i386                         2.2.0.35-0precise3                      VOIP and instant messaging client - binary files
<cristian_c> anche se io trovo più comodo gdebi
<jester-> Adriano1: chiudi skype
<jester-> Adriano1: sudo dpkg --purge  skype-bin:i386
<cristian_c> beh, io devo proprio scappare
<cristian_c> ciao
<Adriano1> jester-: ok ho fatto quel comando , cosa faccio? ora
<jester-> Adriano1: nella cartella del deb skyoe scaricato sudo dpkg -i paccpskype.deb
<Adriano1> jester-: come faccio ad andare in quella cartella home scaricati da terminale?
<jester-> Adriano1: cd Scaricati
<Adriano1> directory inesistente
<jester-> Adriano1: sudo dpkg -i scrivi le prime 3 lettere e batti trab
<Adriano1> come nn scritto sorry c so' riuscito
<jester-> Adriano1: chiudi uk termnale e riaprilo
<Adriano1> ho fatto quel comando , kiudo e ri apro il terminale , poi cosa faccio?
<jester-> Adriano1: dato dpkg -i sticass.deb?
<jester-> con sudo?
<Adriano1> sudo dpkg -i skype... ecc.
<jester-> eh
<jester-> scrivi le prime lettere e pigia tab che completa
<Adriano1> infatti ho fatto cosi e ha funzionato
<Adriano1> ora cosa devo fare?
<jester-> provare se va con quella stringa
<Adriano1> quindi apro skype ?
<Adriano1> clickando dash home e clickando skype?
<jester-> Adriano1: lo devi aprire da termnale con la stringa che ti ha passato cristian
<jester-> o va un sega
<Adriano1> jester-: ogni volta dovrò aprirlo da terminale?
<Adriano1> con quella stringa
<jester-> Adriano1: se va devi rimettere a posto il file
<jester-> rileggi sopra
<Adriano1> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop  Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype'
<jester-> si
<jester-> prendi appunti
<jester-> fatti un file testo
<nannes> lol
<Adriano1> jester-: ho mod quel file e l ho salvato e ho appuntato la vecchia riga nel caso serva
<nannes> Adriano1: Basta mettere un alias, come ho fatto io. Invento un nome per il comando, ad esempio  skype-cam
<Adriano1> jester-: ora provo ad aprire skype ? clickando dash home > skype
<nannes> Così da terminale lo avvii con skype-cam! Oppure puoi anche modificare il lanciatore!
<Adriano1> jester-: non funziona la webcam :(
<Adriano1> jester-: non funziona la webcam :(
<jester-> Adriano1: lancia da terminale con il comando
<Adriano1> jester-: mi ri scrivi il comando ?
<Adriano1> jester-: quindi ogni volta devo lanciarlo da terminale anziche' clickando l'icona?
<jester-> spe
<Adriano1> jester-: ok
<Adriano1> jester-: ci sei? ci sono novita? ti aspetto?
<valerio> buonasera a tutti. Ubuntu si blocca quando, con il mio portatile, esco dalla fase di sospensione. Visualizzo solo il desktop vuoto ed il puntatore del mouse. Cosa posso fare??
<Adriano1> valerio: ke versione usi?
<valerio> 11.04
<Adriano1> valerio: come mai nn usi la nuova? 12.04
<valerio> oopss...scusami 12.04
<valerio> premetto che la partizione linux-swap è di 7.00 Mib (caso mai possa ritornarti utile questa informazione)
<jester-> Adriano1: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<jester-> nel terminal
<valerio> ragazzi scusatemi, devo uscire dalla chat, rientro più tardi.
<Adriano1> jester-: prima kiudo skype4?
<jester-> Adriano1: logico
<Adriano1> jester-: funziona la webcam
<jester-> Adriano1: allora ricorreggi il file.desktop
<jester-> Adriano1: Exec=bash -c  'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype'
<Adriano1> jester-: ok grazie funziona , finalmente
<fabio> ragazzi ma si possono aprire tutti i flussi di rete con vlc?
<Adriano1> jester-: anche se speravo che la qualità video fosse migliore , strano , vabbe
<jester-> Adriano1: roba linucs sempre più scarsa della roba winzoz osx
<DD3my> buonasera
<fabio> ciao dd3my
<miche> buonasera
<DD3my> ciao fabio
<miche> sono un nuovo utente che ha finalmente deciso di installare ubuntu
<DD3my> ciao miche
<fabio> ciao ingamedeo, sai  come faccio a far riprodurre tutti i flash a vlc?
<miche> volevo chiedere un informazione
<ingamedeo> fabio, Adesso i video si vedono?
<ingamedeo> miche, Prego
<fabio> sempre scattosi ma di meno, per una versione flash player precedente
<fabio> che m ha messo nannes
<ingamedeo> fabio, Eh non è che pui pretendere molto da quella scheda xD
<miche> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e tutto è funzionato bene purtroppo pero non riesco a far funzionare  gli effetti grafici 3d
<fabio> sai come fare a far riprodurre tutti i flash a vlc?
<ingamedeo> fabio, Anche sul mio PC Win 98 non si vedono, ma non penso sia un problema di driver :D
<ingamedeo> miche, Ok, modello computer? Scheda grafica?
<ingamedeo> fabio, Non capisco che intendi per TUTTI!
<miche> si grazie la scheda video è integrata putroppo quando faccio la ricerca dei driver non mi trova nulla
<miche> ho guardato nel sito di ubuntu il modello della scheda video ed è suportata
<ingamedeo> miche, Dovresti dirmi il modello...
<miche> ho provato a seguire la procedura da terminale per vedere se la grafica 3d è attiva
<miche> si grazie
<ingamedeo> miche, Modello del computer, prego?
<miche> intel 865g
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> miche, D'accordo controllo
<ingamedeo> e ti dico subito
<miche> grazie molto gentile
<miche> sono nuovo e non ho molta esperienza
<ingamedeo> miche, Non preoccuparti
<ingamedeo> miche, Ti aiuto io...prima cosa sai cosìè il terminale?
<miche> si
<ingamedeo> miche, Ok, prova ad aprirlo
<miche> ok fatto
<ingamedeo> mich
<ingamedeo> miche, Ok digita glxinfo | grep rendering
<ingamedeo> tutto su una riga
<fabio> ingamedeo dico per esempio eventi in streaming, che vanno a scatti per via del flash player e riprodurli con vlc, capito ? :)
<miche> si è lo stesso comando che ho gia digitato
<miche> adesso lo digito
<ingamedeo> d'accordo
<ingamedeo> dimmi cosa ti appare
<miche> mi risponde rendering yes
<ingamedeo> miche, Ascoltami ti spiego una cosa
<miche> si prego
<nannes> fabio: Vlc non riproduce i flash swf. Al max riproduce gli flv, per i quali, però, è difficile trovare il link diretto, visto l'impellenza nel nasconderlo dei vari portali di riproduzione video
<ingamedeo> quando ti chiedo l'output di un comando voglio saperlo tutto, non solo una parte poi capisco io cosa server e cosa no.... Postalo su Pastebin
<miche> scusa sono nuovo
<miche> come si fa?
<miche> comunque al mio comando mi risponde
<jester-> !paste | miche
<ubot-it> miche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ingamedeo> miche, Apri pastebin è un sito internet ci incolli dentro quello che ti appare sul terminale e mi dai il link
<miche> direct rendering: Yes
<miche> ok
<miche> scusa non capisco come funziona ho copiato il contenuto
<miche> e poi?
<ingamedeo> bravo adesso clicca su Paste e ti genera un link
<ingamedeo> devi darmi il link
<miche> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1110741/
<ingamedeo> ok
<miche> bene?
<ingamedeo> bravo! Hai imparato, ricordatelo perchè ti tornerà utile...
<miche> si grazie sono nuovo
<ingamedeo> miche, Hai già detto che che sei nuovo non continuare a dirlo, non sono scemo e ho capito xD
<ingamedeo> miche, Io vorrei capire che effetti 3D vuoi abilitare...
<fabio> ingamedeo ma nella sorgente di pagina dove lo trovo il link del player per incollarlo su vlc?
<miche> non chiedo nulla di speciale
<ingamedeo> miche, Devi spiegarmi che effetti vuoi...
<miche> a me interessa poter far funzionare gnome 3 o mate in ubuntu
<ingamedeo> miche, Hai installato Gnome 3?
<miche> no ho provato a installare cinnamon pero si vede male
<miche> e non si vedono le finestre
<ingamedeo> miche, Proviamo subito a capire se è un problema della scheda video, ok?
<miche> con unity non funzionano effety 3d
<miche> ok
<ingamedeo> miche, Apri un terminale..
<jester-> miche: in unity non ci sono effetti
<ingamedeo> jester-, Eh già! Ma chi lo usa più xD
<miche> neanche finestre tremolanti ecc
<jester-> è lui stesso un plugin di compiz
<ingamedeo> miche, No
<miche> ho capito non lo sapevo
<ingamedeo> miche, Installaimo Gnome 3 e vediamo
<ingamedeo> miche, Digita sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<miche> a me interessa solo sapere se la mia scheda video puo far funzionare gli effetti 3d
<jester-> miche: a breve sarà abbandonato anche compiz, hanno capito, forse, che le vaccate non servono
<miche> ho gia installato cinnamon
<miche> preferire far funzionare quello
<jester-> miche: rendering yes gli effetti funzano
<dod> fabio vai su youtube
<ingamedeo> miche, D'accordo mal a tua scheda video funziona bene!
<jester-> ma cinammon è ot qui dentro
<fabio> ciao dod
<ingamedeo> miche, Proviamo ad installare Gnome 3 e vediamo...
<miche> quiandi la mia scheda video funziona correttamente?
<dod> fabio apri vlc e con il browser vai su youtube
<ingamedeo> jester-, Perchè?
<fabio> dod mi interessa ucaster
<fabio> lo so fare con youtube
<fabio> ma non con i siti streaming
<fabio> per vedere lo sport
<fabio> capito?
<jester-> ingamedeo:  spreco di risorse umane per sviluppare una cazzotta
<jester-> cazzata
<ingamedeo> jester-, Mi sa che hai ragione! :)
<jester-> ingamedeo: non so cosa usi gnome shell
<miche> quindi anche se ubuntu non trova driver la mia scheda video funziona è abilitata per gli effetti 3d?
<jester-> ingamedeo: lo odio giusto per il tipo di utenza che ha attirato ubuntu
<ingamedeo> miche, Ubuntu ha i driver per la tua scheda già pre-installati
<miche> ok
<dod> fabio ti devi raccattare su internet l'url dello streaming poi lo metti in vlc.
<jester-> miche: la intel finza con i driver open da 2 vite
<ingamedeo> jester-, Io uso LXDE e mi salvo xD xD xD
<jester-> così come quasi tutte le ati da non molto
<fabio> e come si trova? lo so aprire la sorgente
<ingamedeo> jester-, miche è nuovo me l'ha detto 20 volte! LOL se gli dici troppe cose non capisce xD
<miche> bene secondo  te essendo una scheda video integrata riesce a far funzionare gnome 3
<fabio> ma non so che file cercare
<miche> o cinnamon
<ingamedeo> miche, Certo!
<miche> perche da me cinnamon non funziona
<nannes> fabio: Cosa vuoi fare di preciso?
<ingamedeo> miche, Che problema ti da?
<miche> vedo il menu
<miche> ma poi le finestre non si vedono
<fabio> vedere con vlc lo streaming dei siti tipo ucaster
<ingamedeo> fabio, Ti ho già detto che non puoi xD
<jester-> ingamedeo: eh
<nannes> fabio: Ecco, non ce la fai.
<miche> si vede un alone bianco intorno alle finestre e basta
<jester-> ingamedeo: tutta scrittura sprecata
<ingamedeo> jester-, Se dopo mi fanno male le mani do la colpa a Fabio! :D
<jester-> gli mandi la fattura dell'ortopedico
<ingamedeo> miche, Ok, prova a reinstallarlo, non dipende dalla scheda grafica
<fabio> :(
<ingamedeo> jester-, Ci posso anche pensare su!
<ingamedeo> xD
<dod> fabio ma allora e' un problema. puoi solo cercare googlando. oppure se a te si apre nel browser cercare di vedere se ti da' l'url cliccando diretto sulla finestra di riproduzione.
<miche> grazie allora lo disinstallo da ubnutu softwere center e dopo lo reinstallo sempre da li?
<miche> è forse perchè e una scheda video integrata è ha poca memoria?
<fabio> ma sucsa ing nella sorgente di pagina non dovrebbe esserci il comando da incollare sul flusso di rete di vlc?
<fabio> come si fa a nasconderlo?
<ingamedeo> miche, Fai come vuoi
<fabio> io vidi un video di uno che copiava il file player di putlocker e lo incollava su vlc
<fabio> semrpe aprendo la sorgente di pagina
<ingamedeo> fabio, Ehi! Qui si parla del supporto ad Ubuntu, non al supporto a VLC....
<miche> va bene grazie lo stesso buonasera
<fabio> scusate allora mi fermo
<fabio> vado a vede un film
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<dod> fabio devi chiederlo a loro. il p2p e' un protocollo particolare
<dod> vedi se hanno una chat.
<dod> che non e' uno streaming normale.
<dod> e siamo abbondantemente ot un'altra volta.
<fabio> ah dimenticavo di chiedere questo
<fabio> io sto chattando sempre da firefox
<nannes> fabio: E usa xChat, oppure Pidgin!! Ce li hai ambedue già installati..
<fabio> su xchat ogni tanto si disconnetteva in automatico
<fabio> e si disconnetteva
<fabio> in automatico
<nannes> lol
<nannes> non infierisco... fabio, usa pidgin
<fabio> dAvvero giovà
<fabio> diceva disconnessione incorporata
<fabio> una cosa del genere
<ingamedeo> fabio, Ma la cose che non vanno te le inventi?
<nannes> VAbbè chissene... ti dico di usare pidgin, fabio!
<ingamedeo> disconnessione incorparata non esiste!
<fabio> nono non mi invento niente
<fabio> non mi ricordo cosa stava scritto precisamente
<fabio> davvero non mi invento nulla
<nannes> fabio: Questa è la terza volta: Togli xchat e usa pidgin!  Ok?
<fabio> ok
<ingamedeo> fabio, E allora sai che noi che siamo qui non siamo pagati per fare supporto agli utenti? Vero?
<fabio> scusate non chiedo +
<nannes> lol
<ingamedeo> fabio, Bene! :9
<ingamedeo> :)
<nannes> fabio: Chiedi, però ASCOLTA quando ti rispondono. Non trattenerti con frasi come "non mi invento nulla" perchè non servono nulla nè a te, nè a noi
<ingamedeo> nannes, Corcordo
<fabio> ok allora sò + preciso e attendo nelle domande e nelle risposte
<fabio> attento
<fabio> sarò
<ingamedeo> fabio, D'accordo, speriamo! :)
<fabio> ingamedeo xchat  diceva: disconnesso connesione interrotta dal corrispondente
<ingamedeo> fabio, Significa che ti si è disconnesso internet
<fabio> ma che significa?
<ingamedeo> fabio, Che ti è caduta la connessione!
<fabio> ingamedeo ma sono sempre stato connesso, solo xchat si disconnetteva
<fabio> infatti controllavo  se google partiva
<fabio> cmq lo levo xchat
<fabio> come m hai detto di fare nannes
<fabio> ciao raga io chiudo
<fabio> buona serata
<matatone> riciao
<matatone> raga ho aggiornato il kernel , pero adesso non so come rimuovere i repository
<matatone> nella guida  che ho seguito e l ultima operazione:  Al termine dell'installazione rimuoviamo i repository per Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal, avviando come in precedenza il file sources.list e salviamo il tutto; fatto questo riavviamo.
<matatone> aiutooo
<ingamedeo> matatone, Ti do una mano
<ingamedeo> io
<nannes> matatone: Cosa non hai capito?
<nannes> Devi aprire il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> e cancellare la riga dove c'è  "quetzal" (o quello che è)
<matatone> come eseguire quest  ultima operazione
<nannes> Poi salvare e riavviare
<matatone> lo apro dal terminale o c e una cartella specifica in un,,,,,, dove?
<nannes> matatone: Lo puoi aprire da terminale.... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> matatone: Meglio fare un backup, prima
<nannes> Dai questo comando:
<nannes> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<nannes> Dopodichè lancia quello con gEdit
<matatone> ormai ho gia aperto il primo
<nannes> Allora esci.
<nannes> E fallo. E' importante
<matatone> non succede niente con il secondo comando
<nannes> Questo è quel che sembra :)
<nannes> Una volta che l'hai fatto, puoi procedere con gedit
<matatone> gedit sarebbe la modifica in quel file di testo?
<nannes> si... → gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<matatone> solo questa riga devo cancellare?    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe # repository Quantal Quetzal
<nannes> mah, quello non mi sembra proprio di Quantal
<nannes> Anche se c'è quel comment
<matatone> This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party ## developers who want to ship their latest software. deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe # repository Quantal Quetzal
<nannes> matatone: QUelli sembrano entrambi di Precise
<matatone> ti incollo tutto quello che c e in questo gedit  su pastebin
<matatone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1110826/
<matatone> la guida lho presa da qui:  http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/installiamo-il-kernel-340-su-ubuntu-e.html
<nannes> Qui non si supportano guide non ufficiali purtroppo.... vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> matatone: argomento off topic sia che hai installato la alpha o i kernel non ufficiale
<matatone> sono gia di la
<jester-> E di chiedi
<matatone> devo solo salvare il lavoro e spegnere il pc prche  ho un sonno che quasi abbaio
<jester-> Di la
<matatone> ok
<matatone> b notte
<Guest40360> ciao scusate l'orario...
<Guest40360> non riesco ad installate photorec
<Guest40360> sono su una live
<Carlin0> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in precise
<Carlin0> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<Carlin0> Guest40360, installa il pacchetto testdisk
<Guest40360> lo ho scaricato ma non riesco ad installarlo
<Carlin0> sei da live cd ubuntu ?
<Guest40360> si
<Carlin0> dai al terminale questo comando → sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Guest40360> grazie funge
<Carlin0> prego buonanotte :)
<nannes> Toh, un Guest40360 a quest'ora
<Guest40360> si si non ho nulla da fare...
<nannes> lol
<Guest40360> tento di recuperare dei file dopo un format
<nannes> Brutte storie... Che sw stai usando?
<Guest40360> photorec
<nannes> mmmh non so quanto possa funzionare photorec, dopo la formattazione
<Guest40360> non so nemmeno io, non ho trovato di meglio
<Guest40360> su google parlano solo di questo
<nannes> Guest40360: No, c'è TestDisk
<nannes> Quando hai finito con quello (senza risultati, credo :3), ti conviene dargli un'occhiata
<Guest40360> si, ok , e nello stesso pacchetto tanto
<Guest40360> coie io ho installato testdisk
<Guest40360> ma ho avviato photorec
<Guest40360> nannes: sta trovando
<Guest40360> dici di provare anche con testdisk dopo? magari trova qualcosa in più
<nannes> Yep
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-26
<tracex__> hi!
<tracex__> someone online?
<tracex__> c'é nessuno?
<baffone85> Buongiorno
<baffone85> devo installare ubuntu su un notebook avente 1 gb di ram e un processore da 1,99ghz, che dite la versione 12 girerà tranquillamente?
<roberto62> ciao a tutti
<roberto62> volevo chiedere una cosa..
<roberto62> non riesco ad aggiornare  ubuntu 11.04  alle sucessive..
<roberto62> mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> roberto62, installa da cd
<roberto62> cioè?  installo da cd...  12.04..... dall'inizio?
<roberto62> ma devo rimanere all'interno ndi ybuntu o avviare da boot?
<cristian_c> roberto62, hai la partizione home separata?
<roberto62> asp. non sono così preparato..
<roberto62> ho xp ed una partizione   per linux
<Pippolo> !installazione | roberto62
<ubot-it> roberto62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<roberto62> ok vedo la guida..
<hallino1> Giorno
<baffone85> dove posso scaricare la versione 10.04 di ubuntu? non riesco a trovarla, vedo solo la 12
<OverMe> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<tosco> Salve
<tosco> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<tosco> potete aiutarmi?
<dod> !ask
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask'
<dod> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davide> tosco: in che senso
<tosco> Allora finita la configurazione
<tosco> quando copia i file mi affaccia un errore
<tosco> e mi dice che non possono essere copiati i file
<cyberEl> salve a tutti, vorrei espore il mio problema sperando al vostro aiuto. uso 11.10 kernel 3.2.0-9-generic su un netbook acer aspire one 532h. ultimamente la batteria non si carica completamente ma arriva al 68% e alcune volte dura veramente poco solo un paio di ore invece altre volte arrivo tranquilamente fino a 6 ore facendo piu o  meno  lo stesso uso di risorse, ho letto in internet  che puo essere un problema di kernel che puo es
<davide> ma, sul pc installi solo ubuntu o c' è anche windows
<cyberEl> la domanta e se e saggio mettere un kernel nuovo in un compiuter piu vecchio, ci sarano problemi con p.e webcam ?
<tosco> c'era windows ma nella configurazione ho scelto di sostituioùrlo con ubuntu
<tosco> ora mi ritrovo senza nessun sistema operativo!
<davide> formatta tutto ,poi lo rinstalli
<tosco> cioè?
<dod> ma no quando installa ubuntu formatta da se.
<tosco> appunto
<davide>  scusa, installa da capo
<tosco> ora sto provando a riscaricare ubutnu e rimasterizzarlo su un'altro cd con scritta meno veloce
<dod> tosco visto che di spazio non ne manca. controlla che il cd sia sano. ovvero masterizzato bene. oppure rimasterizzalo.
<dod> a 4x massimo.
<tosco> ci ho già provato davide
<dod> e controlla md5sum
<tosco> io l'avevo fatto a x8 D:
<davide> rifai il cd e masterizzalo a bassa velocità
<tosco> x4 và bene o meno?
<dod> puoi impostare anche 2x che i moderni masterizzatori poi lo fanno a 3,8x.
<tosco> ok allora metto x2
<dod> controlla md5sum prima di avviare la masterizzazione. se masterizzi una iso bacata poi non funziona.
<davide> corretto quello che dice dod
<tosco> ma lo sto riscaricando da il sito ufficiale diubuntu non penso sia bacata XD
<dod> l'indice md5sum ti compare quando carichi la iso nel programma di masterizzazione. deve coincidere con quella indicata sul sito di ubuntu.
<tosco> non ho capito bene questo ultimo passaggio
<dod> dipende come il tuo pc la scrive e se ci sono problemi nel trasferimento. e' ovvio che quella nel server e' buona.
<tosco> ok
<dod> quando importi la iso nel programma per masterizzare, se guardi ti calcola un indice e te lo fa' vedere.
<dod> prendi la 32bit
<dod> vedi nella pagina di downlad dove dice    controlla l'impronta?
<tosco> Allora questa md5sum è un file di text?
<dod> si e' come un numero di serie
<dod> ma e' calcolato sul contenuto del file. se il file e' diverso viene un numero diverso. se viene diverso la iso non e' buona.
<tosco> ok sto vedendo quello del vecchio cd
<tosco> llora sto seguenda la guida per controllare il md5sum su windows ho scaricato il programma e
<davide> guarda sul sito di ubuntu dove scarichi la iso a 32bit
<tosco> cosa metto in file name(sul programma)
<dod> masterizzi una iso buona a 4x e gli fai controllare i dati dopo la masterizzazione. se la iso e' buona ma fallisce il controllo dati, si e' masterizzata male e non funziona.
<dod> niente. la iso sembra un file compresso ma non lo e'.
<dod> la importi cosi' come e'.
<dod> con il suo nome. tale e quale.
<HoldenC> tosco, stai usando torrent per scaricare?
<tosco> no
<dod> masterizzi come iso, non come dati .
<tosco> ho fatto quello per vedere se l'iso era buona sul vecchio cd e mi dà l'errore MD5 Check Sums are different!
<HoldenC> tosco, ok, di solito conviene usare i torrent anche da un punto di vista della velocita', inoltre il torrent controlla automaticamente l'integrita' della iso quindi non e' necessaria la procedura per l'md5sum
<dod> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<tosco> intanto finisco di scaricare ubuntu normalmente.ù,lo provo a scrivere con 2x se nel caso no funzionasse di nuovoprovo a scaricarlo con torrent
<HoldenC> tosco, ok, prima di scriverlo controlla l'md5 comunque
<tosco> ok
<tosco> finito il download
<tosco> Mi è partita l'istallazione di ubuntu vediamo come procede
<tosco> Ragazzi sembra procedere bene incrociamo le dita XD
<tosco> Ragazzi istallazione completata
<tosco> vi ringrazio moltoper la vostra generosità e disponibilità il problema era solo la velocità di iscrittura ora vado ciao e grazie mille :)
<Christian_> anche a voi il forum non funziona?
<Janvitus> evitate di star connessi al forum se vedete che non va... un attimo di pazienza
<Christian_> anche a voi il forum non funziona?
<filo1234> 13:29 < Janvitus> evitate di star connessi al forum se vedete che non va... un attimo di pazienza
<Christian_> ah scusate non avevo visto
<davide> dove trovo file torernt per ubuntu
<remix_tj> davide: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<alexpixel22> ciao un grosso aiuto, io ho una partizione dell'hard disk, dove tengo dei file e i file sono stati creati da pippo, vorrei che con l'utente pluto si riuscissero a modificarli/cancellarli ecc
<alexpixel22> come posso fare?
<Pippolo> alexpixel22: chiedi a pippo di cambiare i permessi
<Pippolo> !permessi | alexpixel22
<ubot-it> alexpixel22: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<alexpixel22> Pippolo, ubot-it me lo dovete spiegare voi come si fa a modificare i permessi perchè il sito ha dei problemi
<davide> ls
<Christian_> prova qui http://etnablog.altervista.org/linux/gestire-files-cartelle-permessi-su-linux/
<davide> scusate ,una distrazione
<Christian__> ho uno script che dovrebbe essere lanciato normalmente e invece restituisce l'errore: ./nome_script: comando non trovato. qualche idea?
<HoldenC> e' eseguibile?
<Christian__> si
<Christian__> è anche di colore verde se faccio ls -l
<HoldenC> permessi?
<Christian__> chmod +x
<HoldenC> no, intendevo la riga che vedi con ls -l, tipo -rw-r--r--
<HoldenC> inoltre, cosa restituisce   head -n 1  nome_script   ?
<Christian__> controllo subito
<Christian__> permessi: -rwxr-xr-x (non so cosa significhino)
<Christian__> head -n 1 restituisce: #!/bin/tcsh
<HoldenC> ora prova; ls -l /bin/tcsh
<Christian__> ti posto il risultato di tutta la riga?
<HoldenC> lo trova o dice inesistente?
<Christian__> non dice inesistente
<Christian__> trova qualcosa
<Christian__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 374024 2008-12-03 11:30 /bin/tcsh
<HoldenC> hmm, allora l'interprete c'e', quindi non e' quello il problema
<arkan> ciao
<HoldenC> Christian__, lo stai avviando per caso da una chiavetta usb?
<Christian__> no no
<HoldenC> e' nella home allora, o una sua sottocartella?
<Christian__> sto su un server
<Christian__> ssh
<HoldenC> ah ecco
<HoldenC> allora forse sara' qualcosa relativa ai permessi di quel server
<Christian__> ma non credo sia questo il problema, perchè un altro script che inizia con delle righe molto simili viene eseguito normalmente
<Christian__> e questo script che funziona sta nella stessa directory
<Christian__> ed ha gli stessi permessi ora che vedo
<nannes_> Christian__: E usa anche la stessa shell tcsh?
<Christian__> si
<nannes_> Puoi postare l'errore?
<HoldenC> non saprei, e' strano
<Christian__> ./launch_osa.tcsh: Comando non trovato.
<Christian__> si è molto strano, sono due giorni che ci sto sbattendo la testa
<HoldenC> !chat | Christian__
<ubot-it> Christian__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spettrale> ciao a tutti
<Christian__> ah ho sbagliato chat?
<Christian__> è che avevo postato questa stessa cosa anche sul forum, pardon
<nannes_> Christian__: No, è che qui son molto 'restrittivi'. Solo supporto per problemi particolari di ubuntu
<HoldenC> Christian__, di solito se la cosa riguarda scripts in generale meglio il canale della chat
<spettrale> avrei bisogni di alcune info, ho un vecchio portatile sul quale vorrei installare linux, esistono ancora versioni a 32 bit?
<HoldenC> spettrale, si
<spettrale> puoi indicarmene una che funzioni? l'ultima volta che ho provato ad insatllarlo mi diceva che il kernel non era giusto credo
<HoldenC> spettrale, vuoi la 12.04 o la 10.04?
<spettrale> scusami ma non sono così informato, che differenza hanno?
<HoldenC> beh la 10.04 e' uscita ad aprile 2010, e l'altra ad aprile 2012, sono entrambe LTS (long term support)
<HoldenC> ovviamente 12.04 e' piu' nuova ma ha una diversa interfaccia grafica
<spettrale> capisco, dove posso trovare i download?
<HoldenC> se il portatile non e' proprio nuovissimo io ti consiglierei di provare la 10.04
<spettrale> ok penso sia utile seguire il tuo consiglio, dove posso trovarla? il portaile avra 6 7 anni
<HoldenC> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<HoldenC> spettrale, 10.04 qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<spettrale> ok ti ringrazio
<HoldenC> spettrale, 12.04 qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<HoldenC> spettrale, scegli il file -i386.iso
<spettrale> va bene grazie ancora
<HoldenC> puoi scaricarlo col torrent o direttamente dal sito
<HoldenC> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<luca> ciao, vorrei sapere come mai quando cancello qualcosa viene più eliminato dalla lista del cestino, però quando passo col mouse vicino ad esso mi appare un fumetto che dice ancora 100 file da eliminare
<luca> il numero e indicativo
<tracex> buonasera!
<tracex> qualcuno che ha voglia di occuparsi un novellino?
<tracex> C:
<tracex> con un novellino*
<tracex> no eh..
<Melo> salve a tutti
<tracex> ciao!
<Melo> posso porvi una domanda?
<Melo> (questa già lo era, quindi una seconda :D)
<tracex> anche io avrei bisogno di supporto..
<tracex> cortesemente
<Holden> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tracex> ho scaricato xubuntu con wubi, ieri notte avevo scaricato ubuntu 12.04 ma era lento, l'ho disinstallato e quando accendo il pc mi chiede ancora se voglio entrare con ubuntu, a parte questo, ora ho scaricato xubuntu e durante l'installazione ho saltato il processo di installazione dei bootloader, come posso installarli?
<Melo> conviene aggiornare il kernel alla v. 3.5? ho saputo di certe "incompatibilità" con l'hardware. Grazie
<Holden> !grub | tracex
<ubot-it> tracex: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tracex> cos'é Grub?
<tracex> ah c'é scritto, perdonami
<DD3my> buonasera
<Ab3L> ciao. qual è il comando per sapere quale applicazione si trova in un pacchetto? dovrei installare xine per kdenlive.
<tracex> Holden potresti spiegarmi cosa dovrei fare con in link che mi hai mandato?
<leosacc> buonasera
<tracex> sera
<tracex> come faccio a disinstallare correttamente ubuntu?
<tracex> quando riavvio il pc mi da comunque la possibilita' di entrarci anche se una volta che seleziono ubuntu con il tasto INVIO mi richiedo di inserire il CD
<leosacc> tracex, l'altro os è windows?
<tracex> windows vista
<leosacc> ma come lo hai disinstallato?
<tracex> ho provato a disinstallarlo da ccleaner e non me lo ha fatto scaricare
<tracex> allora ho buttate nel cestino la cartella di Ubuntu
<tracex> buttato*
<leosacc> scusami, ma parliamo di un sistema partizionato?
<leosacc> non mi sembra....
<tracex> ho installato Ubuntu con Wubi
<tracex> che fa la partizione in automatico no?
<tracex> ora ho installato Xubuntu
<Guest35407> ahahahha hai eliminato la cartella di Ubuntu
<Guest35407> tracex: Alla fine ce l'hai fatta?
<leosacc> cmq la morale è che devi ripristinare l'MBR di windows..
<Guest35407> Ma se ha installato Xubuntu non deve far così...
<tracex> scusa la mia ignoranza ma non so cosa sia l'MBR
<leosacc> prima cosa lo doveva disinstallare dal pannello di controllo e non cestinare?
<leosacc> !!!
<Guest35407> Quello di sicuro... Però se ora ha instrallato Xubuntu non ha senso ripristinare l'MBR di windows
<leosacc>  vero Guest35407 ora ha di nuovo il grub di Xubuntu giusto?
<leosacc> non ho mai usato wubi...
<leosacc> tracex, sai la differenza tra il grub e l' MBR?
<tracex> non so cosa sia ne grub ne l'MBR
<tracex> per farti capire quanto poco me ne intendo..
<Guest35407> leosacc: Esatto, adesso al max avrà entrambe le voci al boot. Questo se l''installazione è andata bene!
<Guest35407> tracex: Xubuntu riesci a farlo partire?
<tracex> si sono Xubuntu ora
<Guest35407> Allora dov'è il problema?
<leosacc> Guest35407, vuole eliminare la voce di ubuntu nel grub
<tracex> il problema non c'é, l'unica cosa é che ad avvio mi da anche Ubuntu
<Guest35407> tracex: Basta eliminare la voce di 'Ubuntu' dal GRUB...
<Guest35407> Se non ricordo male c'è pure un sw semplice semplice, con la GUI, che ti permette di farlo
<tracex> eh ma non so cosa sia il Grub haha
<Ab3L> tracex: il grub è quel programma che ti fa scegliere all'avvio del pc quale sistema operativo usare.
<tracex> grazie Ab3L, e come si fa a modificare?
<leosacc> xubuntu è come ubuntu?
<Guest35407> leosacc: Si, deve modificare il file grub.cfg e togliere quella voce... Lo sai aiutare tu?
<leosacc> fai tu Guest35407 sicuramente sei più bravo...
<leosacc> :)
<Guest35407> leosacc: Se lo sai fare, prego!!
<Guest35407> Nel senso che se proprio devo..... ma se tu l'hai già fatto aiutalo tu
<Guest35407> please :D
<leosacc> no, sono serio non volevo fare l'ironico...
<leosacc> non voglio offendere ne fare il sarcastico...
<Guest35407> lo so.. mi hai frainteso
<leosacc> uso da poco ubuntu...
<Guest35407> vabè faccio io -.-
<tracex> grazie Guest35407
<Guest35407> tracex: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest35407> Da terminale ^
<tracex> ehm..
<tracex> terminale.. ?
<Guest35407> non farmi cascare le braccia però...
<tracex> sono entrato nel mondo Linux ieri Guest35407
<tracex> eh va bé, capiscimi
<Guest35407> tracex: Hai scelto linux e non sai che l'elemento più potente di linux è il teminrla??? (o forse l'hai sentito con il nome di 'shell')
<Guest35407> *terminale
<tracex> ho scelto Linux perché Vista é pietoso, e mi affascina la politica gratuita di Lİnux
<tracex> Linux*
<Guest35407> Che pizza... dai non è un problema così grave, aspetta che ti aiuti qualcun altro.... io devo andare
<tracex> vaa bene, grazie comunque
<Guest35407> tracex: Comunque non è esatto chiamarla "gratuita", la filosofia di linux è ben diversa e lontana da concetti monetari
<Guest35407> (Anche se è anche gratuita)
<tracex> giusto
<tracex> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a cavare una voce dal Grub?
<leosacc> tracex io non conosco Xubuntu...
<leosacc> aspetta...
<sbubba> ragazzi buonasera
<tracex> okay leosacc
<sbubba> volovo copiare dei file che stanno in un'altra partizione, ma da nautilus non posso. se li copio come superutente poi cambiano anche i permessi dei file copiati?
<Guest35407> sbubba: certo
<Guest35407>  perchè da Nautilus non puoi?
<sbubba> ecco quindi devo copiare con sudo e poi cambiare i permessi per il mio utente mi sa
<sbubba> Guest35407, perchè me li fa copiare ma non incollare
<Guest35407> significa che in quella cartella il tuo utente non ha permessi di scrittura
<sbubba> grazie, l'avevo capito
<sbubba> cmq non è un problema di cartella, ma di partizione.
<Guest35407> In fatto di permessi, è la stessa cosa.
<leosacc> tracex fai una cosa, smanetta un po per trovare il terminale e capire il minimo, che poi ti aiutiamo a risolvere il problema :)
<tracex> okay ora faccio qualche ricerca
<tracex> leosacc
<tracex> ho trovato emulatore terminale
<tracex> é giusto?
<leosacc> no, terminale e basta.....
<leosacc> dovresti avere una dash...
<leosacc> prendi windows:
<tracex> accessori > emulatore terminale
<leosacc> premi sulla start e poi c'è la barra dove scrivere, ecco dovresti scrivere terminale...
<leosacc> oppure nei programmi installati c'è terminale...
<leosacc> se non c'è sarà quell'emulatore....
<leosacc> conosco ubuntu, non Xubuntu
<tracex> ieri ho scaricato Ubuntu e mi andava pianissimo nonostante il mio pc andasse discretamente veloce con Vista
<tracex> comunque penso sia questo il terminale..
<leosacc> io se fossi in te, rimetterei a posto windows, e mi farei una macchina virtuale con ubuntu...
<leosacc> cmq prova:
<leosacc> apri il terminale
<tracex> okay..
<leosacc> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tracex> e premo invio giusto?
<leosacc> yes
<tracex> mi chiede la password
<leosacc> inseriscila
<tracex> che é quella che ho impostato io giusto?
<leosacc> si
<tracex> non me la fa inserire
<tracex> :S
<leosacc> riprova..
<tracex> non capisco perché non me la faccia inserire
<leosacc> guarda che non ti appare...
<leosacc> tu digitala e premi invio...
<tracex> command not found
<DD3my> tracex, spiegati meglio cioè non te la fa inserire?
<leosacc> guarda se hai gedit come editor
<DD3my> tu dai il comando e poi cosa succede?
<leosacc> hei DD3my  da quanto non ci sentiamo....
<leosacc> ehehehe
<tracex> do il comando, mi chiede la password, la inseriesco e mi dice: " sudo: gedit: command not found
<tracex> "
<leosacc> non hai gedit
<leosacc> tracex, controlla che editor di testo hai...
<leosacc> tipo blocco note
<DD3my> hei leosacc, da molto tempo :D
<tracex> Leafpad?
<leosacc> DD3my, conosci xubuntu?
<DD3my> leosacc, poco e niente, io uso ubuntu
<DD3my> aspetta pero scopriamo subito che editor di testo ha
<leosacc> tracex, prova a scrivere in minuscolo leaftpad e premi invio
<leosacc> sempre da terminale
<tracex> me lo apre
<leosacc> allora anziche gedit scrivi leafpad
<DD3my> perfetto
<DD3my> altrimenti puo usare anche nano
<DD3my> che è sempre un editor di testo
<leosacc> vero DD3my però usa linux da ieri.....ha appena scoperto il terminale...
<DD3my> leosacc, ah ok non lo sapevo, allora ha fatto la cosa piu giusta venire qui a chiedere aiuto, almeno c'è qualcuno che puo dargli una mano e spiegargli come funziona :)
<tracex> okay mi ha aperto le note
<leosacc> DD3my, però non sara facile fargli cancellare ubuntu dal grub...
<leosacc> tracex, scorri l'editor, dovresti trovare ubuntu...
<leosacc> DD3my, se non erro ci dovrebbe essere un programma che fa tutto da solo...
<DD3my> leosacc, lo so, per questo ti lascio spiegare i passaggi che dovra fare senza disturbare e intasare la chat
<DD3my> :)
<DD3my> si per eliminare i grub ci dovrebbe essere gparted
<DD3my> se non dico fesserie
<tracex> " Ubuntu, con Linux 3.2.0-27-generic "
<leosacc> DD3my,  hai mai provato startup manager?
<leosacc> tracex, apri un nuovo terminale e scrivi:
<leosacc> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<DD3my> leosacc, no ho sempre utilizzato gparted
<leosacc> DD3my,  guarda quì:
<leosacc> http://www.megalab.it/5419/modificare-il-menu-di-avvio-nel-grub-2-di-ubuntu
<tracex> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto startupmanager
<DD3my> leosacc, ora controllo
<tracex> ..
<leosacc> tracex, non è semplice rischi di non far partire nulla....
<leosacc> non ti voglio far rovinare tutto...
<tracex> prima Holden mi ha linkato questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<leosacc> tracex, sai che ti dico:
<leosacc> seguila così dovrebbe sistemare da solo ed eliminare le voci che non servono....
<leosacc> DD3my, ora devo andare ci sentiamo alla prossima....
<leosacc> scusa tracex devo andare....
<DD3my> leosacc, va bene buona serata e buonacena :)
<DD3my> alla prossima
<tracex> leosacc tu dici bene..
<tracex> ci provo..
<leosacc> auguri tracex
<tracex> ti ringrazio! C:
<leosacc> sera DD3my
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<leosacc> :)
<tracex> anche perché io non ce l'ho il CD Live di Xubuntu
<tracex> in poche parole non ho risolto nulla
<DD3my> tracex, ripetimi cosa vorresti fare?
<tracex> praticamente, ieri notte ho installato Ubuntu
<tracex> ma per qualche strano motivo mi andava lentissimo nonostante usi Windows Vista Ultimate che gira moolto bene nel mio pc
<tracex> pero' ho deciso di passare a Linux
<tracex> e ho letto che Xubuntu é una versione piu' leggera
<tracex> e allora ho deciso di provare
<tracex> ho installato Xubuntu, e ho disinstallato male Ubuntu
<tracex> le installazioni sono state eseguite con Wubi
<ludovico> hello
<tracex> per cancellare Ubuntu ho cancellato la cartella in "Computer"
<ludovico> i have a problem!!!!! alt key doesnt work!
<tracex> invece di fare disinstalla dal Pannello di Controllo > Rimuovi Programmi
<tracex> e ora, ogni volta che accendo il pc
<tracex> mi da la possibilita' di entrare anche con Ubuntu anche se effettivamente mi richiede il CD di installazione
<tracex> e ora volevo cancellare quella voce
<tracex> tutto qua.. haha
<DD3my> ahahah
<tracex> ciao ludovico
<DD3my> bel casotto tracex
<tracex> DD3my prima Holden mi aveva linkato un software
<tracex> solo che ho riavviato il pc e ho perso il link :S
<tracex> provo a guardare nella cronologia
<DD3my> di ricordi il nome?
<tracex> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<tracex> eccolo
<tracex> GRand Unified Bootloader, il software era questo
<ludovico> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DD3my> ludovico esponi il tuo problema
<DD3my> tracex, purtroppo non so darti una mano
<DD3my> comunque anche a me ubuntu andava lento appena l avevo installato ma è una cosa normale
<DD3my> piano piano facendo aggiornamenti ecc, ritorna performante
<DD3my> almeno a me è successo cosi
<tracex> va bé ora provo Xubuntu
<tracex> al massimo mi ammazzo
<tracex> ma non c'é un canale anche per quelli che usano Xubuntu?
<tracex> DD3my
<tracex> tu che browser usi?
<DD3my> tracex, esiste il canale xubuntu-it ma puoi entrarci solo su invito, comunque io uso chrome
<tracex> infatti Firefox buttar fuori
<tracex> ma sara' compatibile con Xubuntu?
<tracex> mi riscarico Ubuntu mi sa
<tracex> se tu mi dici che una volta fatti gli aggiornamenti va veloce..
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<alnuvola> vorrei porre un quesito inerente a ubuntu one
<alnuvola> ubuntu one tutela la privacy dei miei dati ??'
<Ab3L> alnuvola: se vuoi che i tuoi dati restino tutelati, non darli in giro. hai visto che è successo con le banche svizzere e i fischi dei vari paesi?
<alnuvola> Ab3L ho capito cosa intendi... la sicurezza massima è quello di non divulgare dati ma ho bisogno di un server per tenere sincronizzati vari pc in vari studi
<alnuvola> è ubuntu one su questo punto di vista devo dire che è molto comodo
<Ab3L> alnuvola: qui trovi la privacy policy: https://one.ubuntu.com/privacy/
<Ab3L> alnuvola: come vedi dicono che la tua privacy è per loro estremamente importante, ma non si astengono dal formulare eccezioni (per esempio per uso illegale del servizio o per migliorare il loro servizio)
<alnuvola> Grazie Ab3L ho letto
<CaffeCorretto> ciao
<tracex> buonasera
<tracex> che flash player devo scaricare per chromium?
<tracex> che flash player devo scaricare per chromium?
<tracex_> come faccio ad accedere al terminale?
<ingamedeo> tracex, Nessuno, è già integrato
<DD3my> tracex, ci sei?
<Gemma14> buonasera
<amba> buona serautarmi xfavore o buon giorno vista l'ora, ho installato gnome session fallback perchè non riesco ad abituarmi alla nuova gui ma non so come farlo avviare qualcuno può ai
<amba> ciao,ho installato gnome session fallback perchè non riesco ad abituarmi alla nuova gui ma non so come farlo avviare qualcuno può aiutarmi xfavore
<leonixyz> ciao a tutti. ho scritto un programma in python e vorrei legarlo ad un alias in .bashrc da lanciare dalla shell, dove lo salvo?
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-27
<nannes> 'Giorno+
<arkan> ciao
<Franci> ciau
<Franci> ^^
<Franci> posso porvi una questione?
<Franci> ?
<Franci> anzi un quesito... una QUEST <.<
<Franci> ?
<Franci> ma ce qualcuno?
<Franci> dio cammello possibile che devo spremermi le meningi a comporre domande in inglese tutte le volte
<Franci> <.<
<LiZaRd_> poni
<cristian_c> ?
<LiZaRd_> -cristian_c ?
<LiZaRd_> sto facendo delle prove con irssi... non mi rendo ben conto di quello che faccio...
<cristian_c> !chat | LiZaRd_
<ubot-it> LiZaRd_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luk_> salve ragazzi. ma è possibile che per la versione di gnome 3.5 non ci siano estensioni installabili?
<osho0000> salve ragazzi ho appena installato geany per non mi vuole compilare un prog in java
<osho0000> dice: /bin/sh: 1: javac: not found
<luk_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<osho0000> mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1113432/
<luk_> sudo apt-get isntall
<luk_> sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<osho0000> thanks!
<luk_> you're welcome
<luk_> Ragazzi il computer si blocca allo spegnimento. Arrivato ad un certo punto caccia un traceback che ripete sempre.
<luk_> Secondo voi dove posso reperire i log per capire qual'è il problema?
<davide> nella cartella var/log, e posta il xcomando dnesg su pastebin
<sudonano> cioa, ho una radeon HD che ogni 3x2 va in crash (ubuntu 12.04), nel syslog ho diverse righe di questo tipo quando si spenge la scheda video:  [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to schedule IB ! ...leggo da launchpad ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/586243 , ultimo commento ) che una possibile soluzione sarebbe aggiungere options radeon modeset=0 al file /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf .... solo 
<sudonano> nella cartella /etc/modprobe.d/ non ho un file radeon-kms.conf....che devo fare, lo devo creare a mano vuoto e aggiungere solo quella opzione?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 586243 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Xorg freeze: "Failed to schedule IB" Radeon X1200" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sudonano> grazie in anticipo
<OverMe> sudonano, crealo e scrivi dentro quella riga
<sudonano> OverMe Ok, eseguo, grazie
<sudonano> OverMe ho il dubbio sul nome del file, vedo che a seconda del modello della scheda video cambia il nome ( http://calebflynn.com/node/4 )     radeon-kms.conf lo usano per le radeon integrate sulla mobo, andrà bene anche per la mia radeon HD su Pci express?
<OverMe> non è importante il nome, l'importante è che stia in modprobe.d
<sudonano> OverMe Ok grazie per ora
<OverMe> (vengono letti tutti i file in quella cartella a prescindere dal nome)
<sudonano> OverMe ho capito ma sulla mia scheda madre c'è una radeon X1200 (disabilitata da bios) e una radeon HD sul Pci express, non vorrei che il kernal applicasse il modeset alla radeon disabilitata
<sudonano> che sarebbe inutile
<OverMe> la applica a tutto quello che fa uso del modulo radeon, non alla singola scheda
<sudonano> OverMe ok capito, grazie ancora :)
<sudonano> vado a riavviare, ciao
<Guest79517> ciao a tutti
<Guest79517> che programma posso usare per fare dell editing video?
<Guest79517> niente di complesso devo solo togliere l'audio a dei video,tagliare,incollare,e mantenere la stessa risoluzione
<Steeler> Guest79517, kdenlive
<Glaedr> Guest79517, anche Pitivi
<Lucasss> salve
<Lucasss> avrei un problemino con la connessione ethernet/wifi
<Lucasss> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<OverMe> spiega, chi sa ti aiuta
<Lucasss> ok, allora, ho cambiato lo switch qua in casa, sostituendolo con uno gigabit, da quel momento la connessione ethernet ha smesso di funzionare
<Lucasss> se riavvio in windows però tutto funziona correttamente
<Lucasss> al che, ho aggiornato i driver della scheda di rete JMC250, ma non è cambiato nulla. Cercando aiuto in rete, ho trovato che molti risolvono con il comando "pppoeconf"
<Lucasss> ma così facendo, ora non mi va neanche la parte wifi.
<Lucasss> cosa strana, è che se collego in cell in modalità modem, ora non va neanche quello
<Lucasss> e in "rete" non vi è nessun tipo di connessione
<Lucasss> ecco qua :(
<cristian_c> Lucass, digita: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<gab_> ciao a tutti ho dei problemi nell'installare un os libero e togliere definitivamentewindows 2000 da un vecchio portatile, anche se imposto come primo boot dvd non riesce a partire???c'è qualche blocco nel bios???
<Lucasss> ti posto il risultato? Sono su windows, quindi devo necessariamente riavviare, salvare il risultato e tornare qua
<cristian_c> Lucasss, sì
<cristian_c> gab_, ram e cpu del pc?
<Lucasss> ok
<gab_> cristian_c: ram 256 cpu non so
<cristian_c> gab_, non so se Lubuntu lo regge
<gab_> cristian_c: io voglio intallare wiildOS sistema pensato per le lavagne luminose open source (faccio l'educatore)
<OverMe> gab_, allora sei nel canale sbagliato
<gab_> cristian_c: sospettavo
<cristian_c> !chat | gab_
<ubot-it> gab_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> anche perché dubito che ci sia un chan specifico per quell'os
<gab_> cristian_c: sai comunque se win 2000 ha particolari blocchi per le installazioni di altri os
<cristian_c> gab_, non credo ci sinao problemi
<cristian_c> *siano
<Guest79517> Steeler: ok grazie
<gab_> cristian_c: grazie comunque ci provo ugulamente
<gab_> a presto
<Lucasss> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Lucasss> auto lo eth0
<Lucasss> iface lo inet loopback
<Lucasss> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Lucasss> auto wlan0
<Lucasss> iface wlan0 inet manual
<cristian_c> Lucasss, utlizzi ip statici?
<Lucasss> no
<cristian_c> *utilizzi
<cristian_c> Lucass, lo rimettiamo a posto
<Lucasss> speriamo, anche perchè non mi va ne lan, ne wifi ne nessun'altra connessione...
<Lucasss> altra info: ad ogni avvio ora mi da "waiting network configuration"
<Lucasss> poi mi chiede di aspettare altri 60 sec
<Lucasss> ed infine s'accende
<cristian_c> Lucasss, cancella tutto e copia questo
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113702/
<Lucasss> fatto e salvato
<cristian_c> riavvia il sistema o la rete
<cristian_c> ovviamente da terminale
<Lucasss> sudo reboot?
<cristian_c> questo per riavviare il sistema
<Lucasss> e per la rete?
<cristian_c> parlavo di riavviare la rete da terminale
<cristian_c> comunque puoi riavviare il sistema anche graficamente
<Lucasss> ok, riavvio e vediamo
<Lucasss> perfetto, in wifi ora mi si connette
<Lucasss> provo via lan
<Lucasss> nulla, via ethernet ancora non va
<cristian_c> Lucasss, dipende dallo switch
<Lucasss> riavviando da windows funziona tutto correttamente...
<cristian_c> Lucasss, cosa avevi tentato di fare per far funzionare lo switch?
<cristian_c> il cavo ethernet dov'è collegato di preciso?
<cristian_c> digita in un terminale: ifconfig -a
<Lucasss> allora, avevo provato a dare come comando pppoeconf e da li aveva smesso di funzionare tutto
<Lucasss> pc --> switch --> modem alice
<Lucasss> ora ho provato a collegare il vecchio switch e così funziona
<Lucasss> quindi pare non accettare la connessione gigabit
<Lucasss> nonostante la scheda sia compatibile
<cristian_c> e per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda?
<Lucasss> ehm, come te lo posto tutto il risultato? copio semplicemente qua o per non riempire la chat lo posso mettere da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Lucasss
<ubot-it> Lucasss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Lucasss, dove hai collegato precisamente il cavo?
<Lucasss> alla porta ethernet del pc, e alla porta ethernet dello switch...
<cristian_c> quante ce ne sono di porte sullo switch?
<Lucasss> 8
<Lucass_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113719/
<Lucass_> eccolo qua
<cristian_c> sembra che sia ttiva e funzionante
<cristian_c> *attiva
<Lucass_> si, ora se la collego al vecchio switch va
<cristian_c> io parlo del nuovo switch
<Lucass_> ma non con quello nuovo gigabit
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di quello
<Guest89428> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta con flash che non funziona ?
<Lucass_> si, avevo fatto la prova di collegare il pc al vecchio, e li va. Ma ricollegandolo al nuovo è come se il cavo fosse sconnesso
<OverMe> Lucass_, mi fai vedere l'output del comando: sudo mii-tool eth0
<Lucass_> eth0: no link
<cristian_c> come a me
<cristian_c> ah beh non è collegato via ethernet XD
<Lucass_> sono in wifi su ubuntu, che ora va
<Lucass_> ma il cavo ethernet era collegato
<OverMe> al nuovo?
<Lucass_> si
<OverMe> mmmm
<OverMe> spara questo: sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-HD
<OverMe> poi di nuovo sudo mii-tool eth0
<Lucass_> ora c'è!
<Lucass_> eth0: 100 Mbit, half duplex, link ok
<Lucass_> ragazi, poi mi date le mail paypal che vi offro due caffè ;)
<OverMe> controlla se funziona
<Lucass_> si, vi sto scrivendo via lan
<OverMe> vediamo se va anche fullduplex
<OverMe> spara: sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD
<cristian_c> lol
<Lucass_> eth0: 100 Mbit, full duplex, link ok
<Lucass_> ci sono ci sono, quello era l'altro pc ;)
<OverMe> ora va reso permanente, fammi pensare a un metodo pirotecnico
<Lucass_> e per connettermi a 1000M dato che lo switch lo permette, e il cavo anche?
<Lucass_> sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 1000baseTx-FD   ?
<OverMe> prova, non so se andrà bene
<Lucass_> Invalid media specification '1000baseTx-FD'.
<Lucass_> mhm...
<Lucass_> scomparsi tutti?
<cristian_c> Lucass_, non so se le proprietà della scheda sono presenti in lshw
<davide> cd /
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo dov'erano
<OverMe> Lucass_, proviamo a farlo con ethtool
<OverMe> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<OverMe> se non è installato, installalo con sudo apt-get install ethtool
<Lucass_> eravamo rimasti a OverMCannot set new settings: Invalid argument   not setting speed   not setting duplex
<Lucass_> senza "eravamo rimasti a OverM"
<Lucass_> Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument   not setting speed   not setting duplex
<cristian_c> lol
<Lucass_> questo è con il comando di OverMe
<Lucass_> ethtool è già installato
<Lucass_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113753/
<Lucass_> e questo con sudo lshw
<Lucass_> per trovare la sk di rete più facilmente, cercate "jmc250" che vi porta dove parla di lei
<esulu> ciao
<OverMe> Lucass_, ma sei sicuro di aver dato il comando correttamente?
<Lucass_> intendi "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full" ?
<OverMe> sì
<Lucass_> se si...si, l'ho ridato anche ora e m'ha ridetto la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> capabilities: pm pciexpress msix msi bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
<cristian_c>                 configuration: autonegotiation=off broadcast=yes driver=jme driverversion=1.0.8 duplex=full ip=192.168.1.81 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<cristian_c> sembra che la scheda supporti i 1000
<OverMe> Lucass_, ethtool -v | head -n 1
<Lucass_> eh si, ma si collega a 100...
<cristian_c> infatti speed=100Mbit/s
<Lucass_> OverMe, ethtool: bad command line argument(s) For more information run ethtool -h
<OverMe> no, questo l'hai sbagliato a scrivere
<Lucass_> ho fatto copia/incolla...
<OverMe> ma su che ubuntu sei?
<Lucass_> 12.04
<Lucass_> anche se lo scrivo a mano, il risultato è sempre quello
<OverMe> sudo ethtool -s eth0
<OverMe> restituisce qualcosa?
<Lucass_> no
<Guest89428> alla prossima, ciao
<OverMe> Lucass_, scusa, solo sudo ethtool eth0
<OverMe> senza il -s
<Lucass_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113780/
<Lucass_> ecco qua
<OverMe> e se dai solo sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000
<OverMe> si incazza?
<Lucass_> Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument   not setting speed
<Lucass_> direi di si
<nellix> salve , come si cambia la visualizzazione all'interno delle cartelle dei files.Ubuntu 12.04. Grazie 1000
<OverMe> Lucass_, ma con windows si collega a 1gbit?
<Lucass_> mhm che io ricordi si...
<Lucass_> se vuoi me ne accerto e riavvio
<OverMe> se hai tempo
<Lucass_> se non scappi xD riavvio e arrivo
<OverMe> non scappo
<nannes> nellix: In che senso cambiare la visualizzazione? Cosa vuoi fare?
<oreste> ciao qualcuno puo dirmi come fare il cd per installare ubuntu sono un nuovo user
<nannes> !installazione | oreste
<ubot-it> oreste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nellix> al posto di vedere le icone voglio vedere "dettagli" come nella concorrenza...  :-)
<oreste> installazione grafica in che senso
<nannes> oreste: Nel senso che l'installazione avviene in un ambiente grafico pre-caricato.
<oreste> e devo fare tutte e due
<oreste> ?
<nannes> Avrai le finestre e sarà tutto più semplice, come installare un programma su win
<nannes> oreste: No, basta una sola XD
<nannes> nellix: Che distro hai, e che gestore files?
<oreste> beh ma se invece di fare quella grafica faccio la normale e coe installare un win 7 crak?
<nannes> lol
<oreste> scusa la mia ignoranza xD
<nannes> oreste: La normale (o meglio, 'alternate') è fatta per l'installazione su PC datati...
<nannes> E' un'installazione testuale... come quella di winXP, per farti un esempio
<oreste> ecco sul mio allora va bene cel ho da sei sette anni
<oreste> un emachines
<nannes> oreste: Allora io opterei per Lubuntu, se fossi in te
<nellix> 12.04.    Non so dirti il gestore files , e' solo da stamattina che ho cambiato a ubuntu. scusa.
<nannes> nellix: Basta aprire una cartella qualsiasi, e scegliere Aiuto>Informazioni
<nellix> ok , vado a vedere , torno e riferisco , grazie
<oreste> dove lo scarico ? cmq ho letto che l alternate è consigliato per i pc che hanno meno di 320 mb di ram
<oreste> io ne ho 500
<nannes> oreste: Hai capito? Se metti Ubuntu classico, non ci fai un bel niente su quel computer
<oreste> allora mettero lubuntu ma è lo stesso
<nannes> oreste: Se sei già pratico con le installazioni linux, usa la alternate. Altrimenti meglio usare la versione 'desktop'
<oreste> linux mai usato in vita mia sul win riesco tranquillamente da cd
<Lucasss> Alloora, win non si sta collegando a 1000M, anche se ricordo che lo faceva, ma...poco male
<nannes> oreste: Allora usa la desktop. Il link è questo: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Lucasss> piuttosto, con il riavvio la rete ethernet ha smesso di andare di nuovo
<oreste> sisi stavo gia scaricando quella grazie mille
<oreste> ora basta che seguo l installazione guidata giusto ?
<OverMe> Lucasss, si, andrebbe ridato il comando mii-tool
<oreste> altra domanda devo mettere su cd o apro e basta
<OverMe> Lucasss, comunque se neanche con windows va a 1000 vuol dire che è il cavo probabilmente
<nannes> oreste: Segui le istruzioni della guida che ti ho linkato poco fà
<oreste> okkey grazie mille se mi risentirai cel ho fatta altrimento ho buttato il pc ahahah :D
<nannes> oreste: Una volta scaricata, devi masterizzare la ISO su cd (oppure dvd). Dopodichè inserire nel lettore cd e riavviare.
<Lucasss> si, proverò a fare qualche prova, e tornerò a chiedervi quando win andrà a 1000 :)
<Lucasss> piuttosto, con mii-tool non torna
<nannes> oreste: Regalalo ai bambini poveri, non buttarlo
<nannes> asd
<OverMe> Lucasss, che comando hai dato?
<Lucasss> sudo mii-tool
<OverMe> sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD
<Lucasss> sudo mii-tool risponde :eth0: no link
<Lucasss> e con quello funziona
<oreste> ottima idea .. qualcuno con un po di cuore cè a questo mondo !!!!!
<Lucasss> però, ad ogni riavvio devo dargli quel comando?
<OverMe> finché non metti un cavo buono sì. oppure modifichiamo un paio di file di configurazione
<nellix> --->  nannes   OK risolto , grazie 1000 di nuovo e buon proseguimento. ;-)
<Lucasss> quindi, non mi si collega in automatico percè vorrebbe andare a 1000 ma il cavo non lo permette?
<Lucasss> *perchè
<OverMe> Lucasss, penso sia così
<gian_burrasca> ragazzi come faccio a montare un file img????
<Lucasss> OverMe, e allora se hai voglia, modifichiamo i file di configurazione...
<OverMe> Lucasss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113836/
<OverMe> va messo in /etc/network/interfaces
<Lucasss> si, e per la wlan0 ci va scritto qualcosa?
<OverMe> Lucasss, no, quello la gestisce il networkmanager
<Lucasss> fatto, grazie mille per l'aiuto :)
<Lucasss> tu e cristian_c m'avete risolto wifi e lan :)
<Lucasss> se mi dite come offrirvi un caffè lo faccio volentieri ;)
<OverMe> :)
<Lucasss> No eh? xD
<OverMe> non importa grazie
<Lucasss> ok =)
<nannes> Lucasss: Come glielo volevi mandare, per posta? xD
<Lucasss> vi ringrazio nuovamente, perchè in due giorni di domande sul forum di ubuntu italiano ed inglese non ho avuto risposte, mentre voi siete stati molto rapidi ed esaudienti ;)
<Lucasss> nannes, il caffè lo si offre via paypal ;) mai fatto?
<nannes> no lol :O
<Lucasss> :O Via, scappo che ho il mysky in pausa dalle 2.30, che a 22 anni non oso perdermi una puntata di dragonball xD
<Lucasss> byezz
<OverMe> lol, bye
<bizio> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno d'aiuto nell'installazione dei driver per la scheda video su ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Se vado su "monitor" non mi riconosce lo schermo e la scheda video è sconosciuta. su driver aggiuntivi non c'è nessun driver disponibile.
<Guest55348> HoldenC, ciao ieri mi hanno interrotto ma poi ho risolto (la faccenda strana dello script)
<Christian_> qual'è il canale della chat?
<bizio> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno d'aiuto nell'installazione dei driver per la scheda video su ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Se vado su "monitor" non mi riconosce lo schermo e la scheda video è sconosciuta. su driver aggiuntivi non c'è nessun driver disponibile.
<OverMe> !chat | Christian_
<ubot-it> Christian_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bizio> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con i driver video: nessun driver disponibile è la risoluzione è errata (ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<bizio> Ho una scheda grafica integrata Intel chipset g41. Come faccio ad installare i driver per ubuntu 12.04?
<bizio> Ho una scheda grafica integrata Intel chipset g41. Come faccio ad installare i driver per ubuntu 12.04?
<bizio> Ho una scheda grafica integrata Intel chipset g41. Come faccio ad installare i driver per ubuntu 12.04?
<bizio> ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare per la configurazione driver video chipset intel g41 su ubuntu 12.04?
<bizio> ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare per la configurazione driver video chipset intel g41 su ubuntu 12.04?
<WiWi_> ma come cacchio se fa a mette ubuntu su pennetta?
<WiWi_> lo devo installare su un samsung nc10
<WiWi_> tutti morti O.o
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Giginho> hi
<Giginho> c'è qualcuno?
<Ab3L> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Giginho> bon grazie
<Stek_Turku> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS su una partizione estesa, la / su una partizione e la /home su un'altra
<Stek_Turku> ho una partizione rimaria dove vorrei reinstallare solo la / di Ubuntu 12.04 e usare la stessa /home (userei lo stesso utente n fase di installazione)
<Stek_Turku> si puo' fare senza correre il rischio di cancellare la home preesisitente?
<Ab3L> Stek_Turku: basta che non la riformatti
<Ab3L> Stek_Turku: quando devi scegliere come partizionare il disco, devi scegliere partizione manuale
<Stek_Turku> pero' dev in fase di installazione "modificarla" dandogli lo stesso fs (ext4) e il punto di mount (/home), corretto?
<Giginho> ho la versione 12.04 di ubuntu con partizione per win 7, praticamente non riesco ad utilizzare la risoluzione che voglio, mi fa scegliere solo 640x 420. Ho aggiornato i driver nvidia al piu recente.
<Ab3L> Stek_Turku: esatto. devi dire dove il sistema deve cercare la /home e lasciare il tipo di fs che hai ora. però NON devi spuntare da riformattare
<Stek_Turku> si si, vado in  manuale. La primaria della / la formatto (ext4) e do' come punto di mount / mentre la /home gli dico solo che e' ext4 e punto di mount /home (non cecko la casella di spunto della formattazoine)
<Stek_Turku> perfetto, grazie mille
<Nicola> Salve, come si installano i plugin di gedit? grazie
<Ab3L> Giginho: i driver nvidia sono attivi?
<fabiomirko_> ciao a tutti
<Giginho> si
<fabiomirko_> ragazzi mi dite un buon pdf completo per linux?
<Giginho> nvidia config mi dice che la versione è aggiornata
<Ab3L> Giginho: diver nvidia proprietari?
<Ab3L> o sono gli open?
<Giginho> dal sito nvidia
<Stek_Turku> @Nicola: che io sappia da gestore pacchetti si installano i plugin di gedit
<Ab3L> Giginho: dovresti usare quelli proposti da ubuntu, non quelli scaricati dal sito nvidia. dovresti disinstallare quelli che hai scaricato e installare quelli proposti da ubuntu.
<Giginho> ho provato anche quelli
<Giginho> intendi quelli raccomandati?
<Ab3L> Giginho: se ben ricordo, mi pare che ubuntu te ne propone due: una scelta raccomandata e poi una versione test. io ho messo la test e mi funzionano bene.
<Giginho> provati entrambi
<Giginho> credo dipenda dal file xorg
<Giginho> sembra che non mi riconosca il monitor e di conseguenza non mi compila il file xorg adeguatamente
<Ab3L> Giginho: cioè hai provato i driver con aggiornamenti post-release? (versione current-updates)?
<Giginho> bravissimo
<Giginho> raccomandati e poi post relese
<Ab3L> e sempre 640x480... mmh...
<Giginho> esatto, senza scelte ulteriori
<Nicola> Stek_Turku:  ho trovato una guida... devo metterlo nella cartella ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins, ma non esiste cosa faccio?
<Stek_Turku> fabiomirko: puoi tranquillamente crearla
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: grazie ora provo
<Ab3L> Giginho: e hai riavviato ogni volta che hai provato a cambiare driver?
<Giginho> si sudo reboot -h
<Stek_Turku> Nicola: ma tu che ubuntu sta usando? versione?
<Ab3L> Giginho: sei sicuro che ubuntu stia usando i driver esatti?
<Giginho> allora, io apro nvidia setting e mi dice che i driver sono quelli che ho installato
<Giginho> forse sbaglio qualcosa io
<Stek_Turku> Nicola: io su gedit
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: 12.04
<Stek_Turku> ho tutti i plugin
<Stek_Turku> ma non ho la cartella plugins
<Ab3L> Giginho: prova a vedere da terminale. "lspci | grep -i nvidia"
<Stek_Turku> sotto gnom2/gedit
<Stek_Turku> sei andato in preferenze di gedit
<Stek_Turku> e poi nel folder plugin?
<Ab3L> Giginho: poi anche "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Stek_Turku> Nicola: io qui sul mio ubuntu
<Stek_Turku> ho installato da gestore pacchetti
<Stek_Turku> gedit-plugins
<Giginho> Ab3L hai pazienza 1 minuto che passo su ubuntu?
<Ab3L> Giginho: prova. ma non sono un guru dell'argomento.
<Giginho> brb
<Nicola> Stek_Turku:  ora ti spiego meglio... mi serve questo plugin https://github.com/mikecrittenden/gedit-folding
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: come faccio a installarlo? anche seguenda la guida che c'e' cotto non ci riesco
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: scusa gli errori... volevo dire seguendo e sotto
<giginho> bk
<giginho> ab dimmi il primo cmd plz
<Ab3L> giginho: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Ab3L> giginho:  poi anche "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Stek_Turku> Nicol: sto leggendo
<giginho> ti linko?
<Stek_Turku> Nicola: scusa ma con la guida non va?
<Ab3L> !pastebin | giginho
<Stek_Turku> devi creare quella dir e poi copiarci dentro i due file... poi come ti dicevo apri gedit vai nelle preferenze e nel folder plugins abilita il plugin folding
<Ab3L> !paste
<Ab3L> giginho: metti i risultati su pastebin
<Stek_Turku> ovviamente puoi fare tutto da nautilus con il tuo utente
<Ab3L> giginho: poi già che ci sei, dai anche questo comando "xrandr -q" e pasta anche l'output di quello.
<Ab3L> !pastebin
<ubot-it> giginho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giginho> fatto
<Ab3L> giginho: dammi i link su cui hai pastato.
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: il problema e' che non c'e' il plugin nelle preferenze
<giginho> rivo
<giginho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1114292/
<Stek_Turku> mmmm
<giginho> thx ubo-it cmq
<Stek_Turku> strano
<Stek_Turku> prova su gestore pacchetti
<Stek_Turku> a trovare
<Stek_Turku> gedit-plugins
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: e' instllato
<giginho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1114296/  qui lo xrandr
<Stek_Turku> strano... in pr3eferenze che folder hai in atlo
<Stek_Turku> alto
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: preferenze di gedit?
<Stek_Turku> si
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: nella scheda plugin il primo e' apri velocemente
<Stek_Turku> si
<Stek_Turku> anche per me
<Stek_Turku> io ho copiato i due files
<Stek_Turku> ma non ho trovato nulla e ALT-Z a me non funziona
<Stek_Turku> non so che dirti
<Stek_Turku> Nicola: ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins/
<Ab3L> giginho: effettivamente sembra non voler riconoscere una risoluzione superiore a 640x480. purtroppo non ho trovato soluzioni al momento.
<Stek_Turku> prova a copiare i file qui
<Ab3L> giginho: penso che ti restano 3 possibilità.
<giginho> 3 sono abbastanza
<Ab3L> giginho: 1) aspetti che qualcun altro ti risponda dandoti la soluzione al problema. 2) resti con quella risoluzione. 3) provi a resettare unity, compiz e gnome.
<Ab3L> giginho: perché sei su ubuntu + unity vero? non kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu o altra roba più esotica, vero?
<Stek_Turku> Nicola:
<Stek_Turku> no non va
<giginho> ubuntu + unity esatto
<Ab3L> giginho: io, fossi in te, inizierei con la terza alternativa. se non funge ti restano le altre due (nell'ordine 1 e 2. ma sicuro l'1 funge).
<giginho> gnome e compiz li resetto dal software center?
<Nicola> Stek_Turku: mmh non  va... ok mo ti spiego che problema ho magari mi puoi aiutare diversamente... sul mac uso text wrangler mentre su windows uso notepad... su linux sto provando a usare gedit ma non mi piace perche' non esiste una funzione per espandere e ridurre i sottoprogrammi... mi puoi consigliare qualche alternativa?
<Ab3L> !gnomereset | giginho
<ubot-it> giginho: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Ab3L> !unityreset | giginho
<ubot-it> giginho: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<Ab3L> !compizreset | giginho
<ubot-it> giginho: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<giginho> ottimo grazie per il tempo ragazzi, siete molto cortesi
<Stek_Turku> guarda come editor per programmare io uso bluefish (vari linguaggi) e padre (perl)
<Stek_Turku> Ab3L: ho appena finito di installare.... adesso vediamo se ho combinato pasticci
<Stek_Turku> sembra di no sulla vecchia installazione, ora sto avviando la nuova
<Stek_Turku> ora devo rplicare tutte i programmi installati sulla vecchia installazione sulla nuova... qualcuno sa come si fa?
<Stek_Turku> o meglio, qualcuno lo ha gia' fatto e il risultato e' stato soddisfacente?
<Ab3L> Stek_Turku: io lo avevo già fatto. ma poi ho deciso di ripiallare la root e reinstallarmeli exnovo
<Ab3L> Stek_Turku: ti prende un po' di tempo all'inizio, ma almento ce li hai puliti.
<Stek_Turku> Ab3L: ok
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> una domanda veloce veloce
<kaurubuntu> come mai in ubuntu (11.04) pur facendo cliccando l'opzione mantieni allineate non si ha un corretto allineamento delle icone della scrivamia?
<kaurubuntu> scusate il giro di parole...
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi ci siete?
<kaurubuntu> a questa'ora...?
<kaurubuntu> riformulo la domanda nel caso qualcuno presente di buona volontà voglia delucidarmi
<kaurubuntu> come mai in ubuntu (11.04) pur cliccando sull'opzione mantieni allineate non si ha un corretto allineamento delle icone della scrivamia?
<kaurubuntu> scrivania
<kaurubuntu> a ca nun ce sta niusciun recitava una canzone...
<Ab3L> kaurubuntu: non saprei... forse bisogna cambiare le impostazioni della griglia... io sto su kde, non ho quel problema.
<Aizram> kaurubuntu, prova a chiedere più tardi
<kaurubuntu> eh infatti
<kaurubuntu> sembra che la griglia della scrivania non sia impostata bene
<TraceX> buonasera ragazzi
<TraceX> qualcuno mio puo' aiutare a rimuovere una voce dal grub con Ubuntu?
<Aizram> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Aizram> che devi fare di preciso?
<TraceX> Aizram il problema é che sono Xubuntu e poi lo sto usando solo da oggi
<TraceX> ti spiego..
<Aizram> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<TraceX> praticamente l'altro ieri per disinstallare Ubuntu dal pc, ho eliminato la cartella dalla sezione "Computer" invece di rimuoverlo dal Pannello di Controllo
<Aizram> quindi diciamo che hai installato ubuntu sotto windows usando wubi?
<TraceX> esatto!
<dod> forse con la procedura alla windows funziona. rimettilo e poi toglilo dal pannello di controllo. mai usato wubi.
<Aizram> ecco allora io non ti so aiutare ...
<TraceX> dod, ho gia' provato e mi appaiono due voci di Ubuntu
<TraceX> mi hanno detto che basta eliminare la voce di Ubuntu dal grub..
<Aizram> credo che wubi abbia anche la possibilità di disinstallare oltre che installare
<TraceX> peccato che non sappia fare
<Aizram> aspe
<TraceX> okay, grazie
<Aizram> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Aizram> guarda qui
<Aizram> dovrebbe essere facile disinstallare.
<Aizram> TraceX, stai guardando?
<TraceX> si sto guardando grazie
<Aizram> prego
<TraceX> dovrebbe funzionare anche se ho cancellato la cartella?
<Aizram> questo non lo so ....
<Aizram> ma tu quando disinstalli da windows ... elimini solo la cartella?
<Aizram> comuque ripristina la cartella
<TraceX> é stato un mio errore
<Aizram> un errore molto grave... da non fare mai
<TraceX> dovevo semplicemente rimuovere Ubuntu dal Pannello di Controllo
<TraceX> come posso fare per ripristinare la cartella?
<dod> TraceX la reinstallazione non ti ha ricreato la cartella?
<Aizram> se vai avanti nella lettura della guida
<dod> vai a rimozione manuale.
<Aizram> ti dice come fare a eliminare manualmente
<Aizram> prova così se la prima opzione non va
<Aizram> io vado ... notte a tutti :D
<dod> notte
<TraceX> okay grazie dod, appena finisco di installare le applicazioni lo faccio
<TraceX> durante l'installazione di Xubuntu ho saltato la procedura di installazione del bootloader..
<TraceX> é grave?
<TraceX> scusa dod, ma ho dovuto riavviare
<dod> TraceX senza boot loader non si avvia temo
<TraceX> dod, non ho installato il bootloader ma sono su Xubuntu ora..
<neramarea> 'sera. qualcuno mi posta il link di configurazione evolution/freepops/libero? non riesco a trovarlo...
<TraceX> provo a disinstallare torno tra un po' :-)
<neramarea> impossibile connettersi a localhost: connessione rifiutata
<neramarea> che devo fare?
<jester-> sera
<TraceX> ce l'ho fatta!
<TraceX> come faccio a scaricare il Flash Player per Chrome?
<TraceX> risolto
<jester-> TraceX: sudo apt-get instalo flashplugin-installer funga sia per ff che per cormo
<TraceX> ah ma ho gia' fatto, ho scaricato dal Software Center
<TraceX> :-)
<DD3my> TraceX, hai  altri problemi da risolvere :)?
<TraceX> hahaha, volevo modificare la barra in basso
<bithunter> buonasera atutti
<TraceX> perché ho visto che c'é la possibilita' di mettere la barra in stile Mac
<TraceX> sera!
<bithunter> ops tutti :)
<bithunter> qualcuno sa dirmi il nome di un programma per ubuntu simile a  lmms che permetta di caricare anche i video?
<Holden> lmms?
<bithunter> si :)
<bithunter> un sec
<bithunter> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<bithunter> un programma per creare musica e mix vari
<bithunter> però vorrei mixxare i video
<Holden> forse openshot, kdenlive, pitivi
<bithunter> quelli sono per il montaggio video e
<bithunter> mi spiego
<bithunter> faccio  linco un esempio
<DD3my> TraceX, cosa usi? ubuntu?
<TraceX> Xubuntu
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> ops
<bithunter> scusa DD3my
<DD3my> dimmi bithunter
<bithunter> Holden, ecco un esempio e con la scusa puoi farti due risate : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urQIyIycb30&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL281C0D50895CECB5
<bithunter> DD3my, pensavo che dicevi a me...
<Holden> bithunter, purtroppo adesso non posso vederlo qui
<DD3my> TraceX, vuoi spostare la barra o cambiare il colore?
<DD3my> bithunter, tranquillo :)
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> ok
<TraceX> DD3my ti faccio vedere un esempio
<DD3my> vai
<TraceX> bo, non trovo nessun video, comunque vorrei la barra delle applicazioni stile Mac, non so se hai capito
<Stek_Turku> TraceX: AWN o Docky
<Stek_Turku> devi installare quella roba li'
<TraceX> quale dei due mi consigli?
<DD3my> TraceX, intendi il cairo dock?
<Stek_Turku> guarda io preferisco Docky
<Stek_Turku> ma potresti installarli tutti e due
<Stek_Turku> e poi provarli
<DD3my> si Stek_Turku
<Stek_Turku> uno alla volta
<DD3my> hai ragione
<Stek_Turku> poi alla fine lasci in avvio automatico quello che scegli
<TraceX> e c'é un modo per non inserire tutte le volte la password?
<Stek_Turku> tutte le volte per far cosa?
<DD3my> Stek_Turku, sicuramente per installare programmi
<Stek_Turku> DD3my: l'ho immaginato ma volevo sentirlo da lui... quando si chiede aiuto, e' meglio essere il piu' precisi possibile
<Stek_Turku> per evitare di non capirsi e perdere tempo prezioso
<DD3my> Stek_Turku, hai ragione..
<TraceX> ora ho messo Docky
<TraceX> pero la barra vecchia c'é ancora ed é molto fastidiosa
<Stek_Turku> TraceX: quella devi eliminarla a mano
<TraceX> come?
<Stek_Turku> allora
<Stek_Turku> che ubuntu stai usando?
<TraceX> Xubuntu
<Stek_Turku> perfetto
<Stek_Turku> come me
<fabiomirko_> ciao arga mi dite un buon ebook per linux?
<Stek_Turku> click con il destro
<fabiomirko_> raga
<Stek_Turku> sulla barra da rimuovere
<Stek_Turku> e seleziona rimuovi
<Stek_Turku> no scusa
<Stek_Turku> pannello --> preferenze del apnnello
<Stek_Turku> e da li' lo rimuovi
<Stek_Turku> fabiomirko_: hai installato calibre?
<fabiomirko_> calibre?
<TraceX> sai che non ho il pannello? :S
<Stek_Turku> si
<Stek_Turku> ti tiene anch in ordine gli ebook
<fabiomirko_> no cos' è?
<Stek_Turku> e si interfaccia ottimamente con i piu' difusi dispositivi
<fabiomirko_> no io dicevo un buon ebook per imparare il linuc
<fabiomirko_> linux
<Stek_Turku> ah sorry
<Stek_Turku> pernsavo un reader
<fabiomirko_> nannes m aveva dato un pdf ma non mi ricordo in che cartella l ho salavato
<Stek_Turku> si ma che aspetto di linux vorresi approfondire?
<fabiomirko_> ma tutto
<fabiomirko_> mi interessa
<fabiomirko_> è molto + affascinante di winzoz
<fabiomirko_> anche se + comlicato all inizio
<fabiomirko_> poi uno ci fa la mano
<Stek_Turku> oh non saprei... io come prima cosa
<Stek_Turku> ah si'
<Stek_Turku> fcm
<Stek_Turku> c'e' in formato ebook ma anche pdf
<Stek_Turku> sono dei magazine gratutit
<Stek_Turku> che puoi scaricare
<fabiomirko_> si ma mi servirebbe una base
<Stek_Turku> cerca fcm con duckduckgo.com
<Stek_Turku> beh ma gli articoli sono molto discorsivi
<Stek_Turku> per una lettura non molto impeganata
<Stek_Turku> cosi' su due piedi non saprei cosa consigliarti come ebook... anche perche' il piu' delle volte mi documento su internet
<fabiomirko_> senti stek ma tu per caso sai anche come rendere l ip invisibile per eliminare i filtri di teletu?
<fabiomirko_> ho letto di vpn, ma è gratis?
<Stek_Turku> fabiomirko_: non so di cosa stai parlnado purtroppo
<Stek_Turku> non sono cosi' esperto
<Stek_Turku> vpn non lo conosco
<fabiomirko_> grazie lo stesso
<fabiomirko_> :D
<TraceX> ma scaricare i torrent avevo letto che c'era gia' un programma in default é possibile?
<Stek_Turku> transmission
<Stek_Turku> quello e' il progr di default
<Stek_Turku> su xubuntu
<Stek_Turku> ma anche su ubunut
<dimoshake> avrei bisogno di una mano
<TraceX> e lo reputi valido come programma?
<dimoshake> posso installare windows 7 utilizzando una usb se ho installato lubuntu 12.04?
<Stek_Turku> TraceX: si
<Stek_Turku> fa quello che gli chiedo
<Stek_Turku> scaricare i torret
<TraceX> c'é un modo per evitare di inserire sempre la password ogni volta che installo qualcosa?
<Stek_Turku> TraceX: che io sappia no
<TraceX> é piuttosto seccante
<Stek_Turku> a meno che no usi il tuo xubuntu come root e non come utente normale
<Stek_Turku> ma non e' assolutamente racomandabile
<Stek_Turku> io faccio
<Stek_Turku> sa linea di comando
<Stek_Turku> sudo apt-get install <nome_del_pacchetto>
<Stek_Turku> e dopo aver dato la pwd la prima volta
<Stek_Turku> anche se continuo ad usare sudo nella stessa shell la pwd non mi viene richiesta
<Stek_Turku> comunque con synaptic aperto la pwd te la chiede solo quando apri il geestore dei pacchetti e non tutte le volte che vuoi installare un pacchetto
<TraceX> cos'é synaptic?
<Stek_Turku> gestore pacchetti
<Stek_Turku> e' l'antenato del sofware center
<bollito> posso mettere windows vista DOPO aver installato ubuntu e mantenerlo in dual boot senza che winzozz prevalga sul pc?
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-28
<Andreone1> Buongiorno
<Andreone1> Mi aiutate a configurare il digitale terrestre
<Andreone1> hdtv dvb-t usb
<baffone85> buongiorno
<baffone85> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04 su un notebook compaq mini, purtroppo non riconosce la scheda wireless come posso fare?
<baffone85> non ho neanche la possibilità di attaccarmi alla rete ethernet
<baffone85> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<kaurubuntu> buongiorno a tutti
<kaurubuntu> come mai in ubuntu (11.04) pur cliccando sull'opzione mantieni allineate non si ha un corretto allineamento delle icone della scrivamia?
<kaurubuntu> bisohna impostare la griglia?e come?
<arkan> ciao
<kaurubuntu> l'argomento sembra sia noto ma nessuno ha soluzione?
<DD3my> kaurubuntu, che problema hai?
<kaurubuntu> come mai in ubuntu (11.04) pur cliccando sull'opzione mantieni allineate non si ha un corretto allineamento delle icone della scrivania?
<kaurubuntu> ho googolato un pò in cerca di soluzioni ma non ne vedo...
<baffone85> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su un compaq mini s110, adesso non funziona il wireless, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<kaurubuntu> qualora il problema sia la griglia come agire su essa?
<cristian_c> baffone85, apri un terminale e digita: iwconfig
<cristian_c> !pastebin | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> kaurubuntu, si succede anche a me in 11.10 pero non ci faccio caso
<kaurubuntu> quindi è un problema a cui non c'è soluzione mi pare di capire
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115160/
<DD3my> kaurubuntu, questo non saprei , pero tipo mi capita che molte volte quando accendo il pc le mie icone rimangono allineate senza aver toccato nulla
<kaurubuntu> si rimangono allineate ma non è un allineamento corretto come winzozz
<cristian_c> baffone, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> baffone85, qusndo l'hai installato, il wifi funzionava?
<kaurubuntu> ok me ne farò una ragione...
<baffone85> no, ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04
<DD3my> kaurubuntu, comunque sono cose irrilevanti che molte volte non ci fai neanche caso
<kaurubuntu> si per carità non è la fine del mondo
<kaurubuntu> ok
<cristian_c> baffone85, digita anche l'altro comando
<DD3my> esatto, hai altri problemi da risolvere kaurubuntu ?
<kaurubuntu> al momento no
<baffone85> quale comando?
<kaurubuntu> ti ringrazio comunque per la tua disponibilità
<kaurubuntu> ti auguro un buon week end
<kaurubuntu> alla prossima
<kaurubuntu> ciaoooooo
<DD3my> grazie kaurubuntu altretanto
<DD3my> ciaoo
<cristian_c> baffone85, ifconfig -a
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115174/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> baffone85, digita anche lspci -k
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115175/
<cristian_c> e poi: rfkill list
<cristian_c> baffone85, comunque hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115193/
<baffone85> non posso fare gli aggiornamenti si sistema perché non ho l'accesso a internet senza wireless
<cristian_c> baffone85, ed ecco spiegata la causa di tutto
<cristian_c> il device non viene neanche riconosciuto pienamente
<baffone85> quindi cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> quindi non è neanche attivato e non sta utilizzando driver
<cristian_c> bafffone85, attacca il cavo e aggiorna il sistema
<cristian_c> intendo aggiornamenti di sistema (i paccehtti)
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<baffone85> okok
<baffone85> grazie
<cristian_c> baffone85, avevo gli stessi porblemi con le broadcom
<cristian_c> baffone85, esse utilizzano driver e firmware proprietari che invece non sono inclusi di default sulla live
<baffone85> okok grazie
<cristian_c> *problemi
<adam_> ciao, volevo sapere se nel gestore aggiornamenti e utile spuntare aggiornamenti proposti
<cristian_c> adam_, se parli di Sorgenti software, no, non è una buona idea
<quigon> buongiorno, ho installato il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback; devo togliere unity ?
<adam_> cristian_c: io ho selezionato solo quelli di sicurezza e quelli raccomandati
<adam_> se dovessi mettere anche quelli proposti farei pasticci?
<cristian_c> adam_, basta che non spunti altre opzioni in Sorgenti software e il resto va bene, fidati :)
<cristian_c> quigon, non necessariamente, al login puoi scegliere quale interfaccia utente usare
<adam_> allora non spunto aggiornamenti proposti?
<quigon> ok, perchè mi rea stato detto che è meglio toglierlo per alleggerireil sistema
<cristian_c> adam_, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | adam_
<ubot-it> adam_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> quigon, sicuramente è così, ma non è obbligatorio
<cristian_c> elimini solo dei pacchetti installati
<adam_> http://snag.gy/z1Y7K.jpg
<cristian_c> adam_, non vedo 'proposti'
<g106> ciao a chi potevo chiedere aiuto con delle partizioni win ubuntu
<g106> e su un altro pc
<cristian_c> !chi | g106
<ubot-it> g106: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<g106> no chiedevo aiuto in generale
<cristian_c> spiega il problema
<g106> ho un pc con installato ubuntu un mio amico vuole mettere anche windows
<g106> ho gia fatto tutto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<g106>  ho provato a seguire delle guide per rimettere grub
<g106> ma non si avvia piu niente
<cristian_c> hai seguito il wiki
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<g106> ora sono entrato con il live di ubuntu
<jester-> g106: hai un solo hd nel pc?
<g106> si
<g106> partizionato
<jester-> g106: sei dal pc interessato?
<g106> no
<g106> se vuoi entro con quel pc
<jester-> g106: è indispensabile
<cristian_c> sarebbe meglio
<g106> ok 2 minuti
<g106_> ok sono col pc interessato
<g106_> jester mi potresti dare una mano
<jester-> g106_: apri terminale e fa vedere nel pastebin la risposta a: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | g106_
<ubot-it> g106_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adam_> cristian_c: http://snag.gy/CM4BB.jpg inizialmente non era proposto, però se lo spunto mi da degli aggiornamenti
<adam_> cristian_c: http://snag.gy/CM4BB.jpg inizialmente non era proposto, però se lo spunto mi da degli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> adam_, togli la spunta, non li devi assolutamente attivare
<adam_> potrei sapere il motivo?
<jester-> propose fa male alla salute del sistema
<cristian_c> adam_, semplicemente sono pacchetti sperimentali, non inclusi di default nella release
<jester-> proposed*
<g106_> scusa jester non sono molto pratico
<jester-> g106_: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> adam_, roba per i più esperti
<adam_> ok grazie
<g106_> si con aste
<g106_> paste
<g106_> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1115266/
<g106_> jester
<jester-> g106_: incolla queste righe una per volta nel terminale e poi non chiuderemo mai  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1115269/
<jester-> g106_: logicamente una riga per volta
<g106_> jester non va guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1115275/
<g106_> oppure e tutto ok
<jester-> g106_: da solo non si monta dai gli altri
<g106_> a ok
<jester-> se paciocchi per conto tuo la va minga ben
<g106_> ok fatto
<jester-> g106_: hai # come prompt nel terminale?
<g106_> si
<jester-> g106_: grub-install /dev/sda
<g106_> ok mi da che non ci sono errori installato
<jester-> g106_: update-grub
<g106_> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1115281/
<jester-> g106_: exit
<jester-> g106_: sudo reboot
<quigon> cristian_c, scusa ma mi si era piantato tutto alla partenza del gestore aggiornamenti, ho capito che è solo problema di spazio e non di velocità
<cristian_c> è quello che avevo scritto prima, quigon
<g106> jester 6 un grande
<quigon> ok allora grazie, lo lascio ho una scelta in più
<jester-> g106: ma va. avessi letto e seguito la guida wiki avresti pure fatto da solo
<g106> ho fatto
<g106> ma combino solo casini
<jester-> quigon: sudo apt-get clean che mi sa che hai la cache con un po di giga
<g106> toglimi una curiosita
<cristian_c> lol
<g106> ma per imparare a usare il terminale come te
<g106> che devo fare
<jester-> g106: col tempo
<g106> qualche guida per iniziare
<jester-> g106: prendere nota e cercare di capire la logica dei comandi
<cristian_c> g106, prima di sperimentare, familiarizza col SO
<jester-> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<g106> ok
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> altrimenti combini casini
<jester-> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<g106> ok siete meravigliosi
<quigon> jester-, ho dato il comando sul terminale mi ha chiesto la pswr ma quando digito non scrive più niente
<jester-> ninjak: se te la facesse vedere che pass segreta sarebbe, digitale e dai enter
<quigon> jester-, pensavo mettesse almeno gli asterischi :)
<jester-> nu linux è economico
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> e con idee particolari, chi sviluppa la bash riterrebbe una roba sacrilega vedere li dentro gli *
<quigon> ok fatto ma non fà niente ha già esguito?
<jester-> quigon: se non da errore ha eseguito
<jester-> quigon: ti ha liberato sicuro u npo di giga di spazio occupati da .deb vecchi
<quigon> jester-, il processo è istantaneo?
<jester-> più o meno
<jester-> col terminale salti tutti i passaggi da gui
<jester-> che in pratica usa lo stesso comando
<quigon> perchè ho dato invio è passato caporiga e morta là
<jester-> quigon: però dato il comando lo fa, non ti chiede conferma
<jester-> quindi se sbagli……
<quigon> ok, perchè da 11.10 il sistema è diventato molto più lento e non ero più abituato a tutta sta velocità
<jester-> quigon: poi rimane da vedere se era il disco un po pieno al limite  o se è altro problema, suggerirei di provare a vedere che fa cin gnomi classic no effetti
<jester-> gnome classic*
<quigon> cioè dici se è più veloce?
<quigon> se torna
<quigon> ma gnome classic l'ho montato oggi, jester-
<jester-> quigon: senza effetti come va
<quigon> e il pc ha rallentato a ottobre con l'avanzamento
<jester-> quigon: non dovrebbe
<quigon> prima ero in chat e si è addirittura piantato quando è partito il gestore agg
<quigon> ho dovuto spegnere
<jester-> quigon: scheda video?
<jester-> quigon: fare una installazione non formattando per preservare i dati? che se hai usato ppa hai il sistema zoppo?
<quigon> quella sua del portatile nvidia pc hp pavilion zv5000
<quigon> ppa ??
<jester-> quigon: installaeri la 12.04
<jester-> quigon: ppa repo pirla per apt
<quigon> ce l'ho già faccio sempre l'avanzamento
<quigon> e ho il sistema in dual boot
<jester-> quigon: reinstalla senza formattare la partizione, sostituisce il sistema salvando dati e impostazioni, le app le installi man mano e saranno già configutarte
<jester-> dolo qualche avanzamento i sistema si rincoglionisce
<quigon> e come faccio... scarico il cd della 12.04 e installo ?
<niiiiim> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere se ubuntu è installabili su un netbook cinese Mini LapTop con processore 800Mhz e capacità di memoria flash da 2 gigabyte avente Android. Se si quale versione? Grazie per le risposte.
<jester-> niiiiim: prove con la live sa usb
<jester-> !usb | niiiiim
<ubot-it> niiiiim: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !installazione | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<niiiiim> no ma io non ho ancora questo mini netbook devo comprarlo e prima dell'acquisto volevo sapere se fosse possibile perchè con winzoz CE non si integra a Open office mentre con Ubuntu si.
<quigon> jester-: grazie di tutto devo andare, anrò a leggere  in wiki
<jester-> quigon: se ricordo bene quando va in installazione, trovando già sistema ubuntu, chiede se vuo aggiornare salvando dati
<quigon> jester-: ok, di nuovo grazie buona giornata
<niiiiim> in pratica quello che voglio dire è se si può installare in un mini netbook cinese che ha un hardware pessimo, per il resto so già come installarlo
<jester-> niiiiim: a conoscere tale mininetbook
<niiiiim> sennò ho trovato questo: asus 7" eeepc con processore 1 ghz hd ssd 10 gb ram 256 ddr2  scheda madre isis 1007i by asustek e scheda video integrata. Viene fornito con sistema operativo Winzoz CE oppure Android in pratica i so degli smartphone. In questo si può?
<jester-> mi
<jester-> niiiiim: su asus eeepc non tratto antico va ottimamante
<jester-> niiiiim: quelli col disco di cartone son ìo un po vecchi
<jester-> e linux nan fa miracoli
<niiiiim> non saprei posso inviarti il link del pc?
<jester-> niiiiim: eeepc con sd erano i primi usciti
<jester-> ce lo metti linux ma ciofeca era e ciofeca rimane
<niiiiim> no no aspetta questo ha un hard disk ssd da 10gb però non riesco a capire se è il principale o il secondario
<jester-> niiiiim: eeepc ha un solo hd o sd
<jester-> ed erano i primi usciti
<niiiiim> capito il modello preciso che finalmente l'ho trovato è questo: Asus iEEE pc 1007 7"
<niiiiim> il venditore sostiene che ha un hd stato solido da 10 giga e si può eseguire dopo l'acquisto l'upgrade fino a 64 giga ovviamente pagando....ed è questo che mi lascia perplesso perchè non capisco se il sistema operativo si trova integrato a una scheda flash della scheda madre visto che si tratta di winCE o android oppure in questo hd
<nannes> niiiiim: Puoi testare Lubuntu... però come è già stato detto, non prevedo buoni risultati. Ma tentar non nuoce
<jester-> niiiiim: comunque per avere un'idea di come funga di solito di avvia il pc con il cd/usb/live
<nannes> Ma se non l'hai neanche acquistato la vedo grigia.
<nannes> Poi non ci vedo bene un normale OS su un eeepc da 7"
<niiiiim> capito e allora direi di lasciarlo perdere e comprare a questi punti un portatile professionale vecchio, in pratica che requisiti minimi deve avere un portatile per spingere ubuntu?
<nannes> Parlando della distro più leggera, ovvero Lubuntu, e considerando dei requisiti "decenti" che permettano di fare tutte le cose più comuni (visione di video flash sul browser, etc)
<nannes> Direi che il minimo è 512mb RAM (va bene anche ddr 1^vers), cpu da almeno 2ghz
<nannes> La scheda video è un concetto più delicato, perchè non dipende solo dalle sue capacità, ma entra il gioco anche il fattore compatibilità con linux
<nannes> In generale possi dirti che le nvidia sono da preferire, e che almeno 64mb di memoria video (non condivisa) son necessari
<nannes> Il computer più scarso dove sono riuscito a far girare ubuntu (vedere video youtube, ecc) è un  p4 2ghz con 256mb ram (ddr1) e scheda video integrata con 64mb di memoria
<nannes> Però, già facendo 2 cose contemporaneamente, inizia a scattare e poi addio :)
<niiiiim> ah ok perfetto comincerò a cercarne 1 con queste caratteristiche grazie di cuore per tutte le informazioni mi avete evitato di comprare una cinesata paccata :)
<SaaMmY> salve buonagiornata a tutti
<SaaMmY> sono in vacanza connesso con winzoz e nokia usandolo come modem in usb qualcuno sarebbe tanto gentile da darmi un kit per fare lo stesso su ubuntu?
<SaaMmY> un kit perchè non ho connessione da ubuntu in nessunissimo modo
<SaaMmY> issimo
<niiiiim> auguro una buona giornata a tutti ciao alla prox
<SaaMmY> ciao
<nannes> ciao
<nannes> SaaMmY: Guarda che modello è... lsusb
<SaaMmY> è il nokia 5800 xpress music
<SaaMmY> ho letto di alcune guide che consigliano un nokuntu
<SaaMmY> o nokinux o similari
<nannes> lsusb
<SaaMmY> beh ho provato già ma ci sono pacchetti dipendenti che non potrò scaricare
<SaaMmY> lsusb non lo posso fare sono su winzoz
<nannes> e allora cosa pretendi?!
<SaaMmY> un deb che non abbia dipendenze che in un secondo momento debo scaricare perchè poi passando da winzoz a ubuntu non avrò internet
<nannes> SaaMmY: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=367317
<nannes> aaaaaaah ecco
<SaaMmY> o magari sapere già prima di andare in ubuntu quali pacchetti deb o tar con guida mi serv ono
<SaaMmY> o un kit o un corollario
<SaaMmY> devo connettermi XD
<nannes> SaaMmY: stampati quella guida e prova... I driver son già integrati nel kernel, a quanto pare... al massimo può servirti usb-modeswitch
<SaaMmY> grazie
<nannes> Comunque, se dovesse servirti l'installazione di un qualsiasi pacchetto, non avendo la connessione potresti risolvere con apt-offline. Un programma che stcarica i deb con tutte le dipendenze per permettere una veloce installazione senza avere l'accesso a internet
<SaaMmY> possso azzardare col chiederti un sunto ?
<nannes> (Però per usare apt-offline devi avere un pc con ubuntu, connesso ad internet) XD
<SaaMmY> magari non mi occorre fare tutto quello che dice la guida, e magari mi occorre solo qualche comando che c'è in mezzo alla guida o alla fine... ho fretta
<SaaMmY> per favore mi sembri esperot
<SaaMmY> non ho la stampante
<nannes> SaaMmY: Semplicemente, devi usare il programma wvdial per connetterti (basta mettere i parametri del modem e della tua connessione nel file wvdial.conf, poi farlo partire con sudo wvdial).   Se non funziona subito, risolvi aggiungendo la riga   Stupid Mode = on   al file wvdial.conf
<SaaMmY> io ho postemobile non tim e temo preventivamente di richiedere assistenza a te
<nannes> Ovviamente i parametri che inserisci devono essere giusti xD
<SaaMmY> mi confermi che per postemobile è valido tuttal a conf?
<nannes> Si, non cambia nulla. Con qualsiasi provider è la stessa cosa...
<SaaMmY> ok
<nannes> Si tratta solo del protocollo, ppp, che è uguale per tutte le connessioni cellulari
<SaaMmY> nel caso riesco mi farò presenet da ubuntu nel caso no mi farò presente da winzoz di nuovo
<SaaMmY> ciao a dopo
<SaaMmY> nannes ciao
<SaaMmY> sono riuscito a connettermi da ubuntu
<SaaMmY> grazie nannes
<SaaMmY> avrò fatto una decina di tentativi e ultima cosa è stata usare wvdial con sudo e poi è andata XD
<nannes> ok di nulla! (io te l'avevo detto di avviarlo con sudo)
<Lucasss> cristian_c!
<Lucasss> ho lo stesso problema di ieri xD
<cristian_c> sì?
<cristian_c> ah, non ricordo
<Lucasss> lan e wifi che non andavano
<Lucasss> e poi tu e OverMe avete risolto il problema
<Lucasss> però ora, la rete lan va solo se il portatile ha la batteria inserita O.o
<Lucasss> se con l'alimentatore, non va...
<Lucasss> *se è
<cristian_c> Lucasss, la rete o il pc?
<Lucasss> se il pc è alimentato a batteria, la rete lan funziona correttamente. Se rimuovo la batteria e lo faccio andare solo con l'ali, da il problema di prima "nessun cavo collegato"
<cristian_c> Lucasss, però è strano
<Lucasss> alquanto
<cristian_c> Lucasss, se il cavo non è collegato dovrebbe spegnersi
<cristian_c> ma per cavo non collegato intende quello di alimentazione?
<Lucasss> riprovo: se alimento il portatile con la sola batteria, il cavo lan viene riconosciuto e navigo correttamente
<Lucasss> se il portatile viene alimentato dall'alimentatore, e senza la batteria, il cavo lan non viene rilevato ed indica "nessun cavo collegato"
<esulu> we
<cristian_c> ah, in quel senso
<Lucasss> già
<hallino1> Salve
<pbaxter> ciao a tutt
<pbaxter> qualcuno ha un galaxy s2?
<Cenerentolo> ciao a tutti
<Cenerentolo> avrei un problemino, da un paio di giorni si è notevolmente rallentata l'accensione di ubuntu
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Cenerentolo> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> ciao Cenerentolo
<Cenerentolo> stavo cercando assistenza, sei ferrato leosacc?
<leosacc> garantisco poco....però se vuoi posso provare....
<Cenerentolo> è da un paio di giorni che l'accensione ha qualche problema, impiega molto tempo
<leosacc> ma ti da errori?
<leosacc> ricorda che nell'elettronica la temperatura fa molto....
<Cenerentolo> non riesco a capirlo, non ne vedo durante l'accensione, però non riesco neanche a valutare bene il file dmesg.txt per verificare
<leosacc> bè valutare il file, mi spiace ma neanche io...
<Cenerentolo> boh, forse c'è bisogno di una bella formattazione, ho ancora la 10.10 :D
<leosacc> bè direi di passave un po avanti....
<leosacc> a parte tutto tra i vari aggiornamenti il sistema si appesantisce....
<leosacc> però ripeto che il caldo....
<hallino1> O la polvere*
<leosacc> già già...
<leosacc> io starei tranquillo....
<Cenerentolo> mi ci vorrebbe qualcuno che sapesse ben interpretare il file dmesg.txt
<leosacc> o poi sicuramente troverai quì qualcuno di mooooooooooolto più bravo di me che ti saprà aiutare a dovere...
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, postalo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Cenerentolo
<ubot-it> Cenerentolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cenerentolo> ok cristian
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, comunque è scaduto il supporto alla 10.10
<cristian_c> come lo yogurt
<leosacc> ahahahahah
<cristian_c> installa 11.04, 10.04, 11.10 o 12.04
<Cenerentolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115655/
<Cenerentolo> la mia riluttanza verso le nuove versioni è dovuta a unity e gnome3, comunque quello sopra è il dmesg.txt
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, io non utilizzo nessuno di questi
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, inoltre con la 10.04 e 11.04 puoi usare il classico gnome 2
<Cenerentolo> quello che chiama classic sulla 11.04 è gnome3, no?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> comunque nel tuo log ci sono un po' di cose ma non saprei cosa provoca il ritardo nel boot
<Cenerentolo> vedi particolari anomalie nel dmesg?
<cristian_c> ti conviene comunque installare un'altra versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vedo un po' di cose
<cristian_c> ma segnalazioni vere e proprie di errori no
<Cenerentolo> pensavo che il ritardo fosse dovuto ad una qualche configurazione sbagliata su cui insisteva particolarmente
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, anche perchè non riceverai alcun aggiornamento sulla 10.10
<cristian_c> questo non lo so
<cristian_c> ma il dmesg si occupa di hardware
<Cenerentolo> eh lo so cristian, mi son preso un po' di tempo per decidere che versione mettere, ma soprattutto quale DE
<cristian_c> sulla 10.04 e 11.04 va benissimo anche gnome di default
<cristian_c> che è il 2
<cristian_c> il quale scompare solo sulla 11.10
<cristian_c> e comunque ci sono molte alternative
<Cenerentolo> eh, ma se metto una di quelle due tra poco il supporto sarà scaduto
<cristian_c> non si è obbligati a usare gnome shell e unity su 11.10 e 12.04
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> la 10.04 è una lts
<cristian_c> forse scade la 11.04, ma non so quando
<cristian_c> la 10.10 è già scaduta da un bel pezzo
<Cenerentolo> la lts quanto tempo di supporto ha?
<cristian_c> 5 anni
<cristian_c> almeno ora, prima 3
<cristian_c> per i server era già 5 anni
<Cenerentolo> ah, se sono 5 anni potrei fare un pensierino sulla 10.04
<Cenerentolo> mi sembrava 3 infatti
<cristian_c> sì, stabilissima
<cristian_c> e testatissima
<cristian_c> equivarrebbe a una squeeze di debian
<cristian_c> certo il software non è aggiornato, ma almeno hai la garanzia
<cristian_c> poi ripeto, puoi installare mate o xfce su qeulle nuove
<cristian_c> *quelle
<Cenerentolo> si, ho visto, ho provato su virtualbox diversi DE
<cristian_c> dal vivo è un po' diverso XD
<Cenerentolo> eh, ma prima di formattare volevo almeno vedere un po' di questi DE
<cristian_c> installali allora
<cristian_c> per xfce installi xubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> per mate guarda sul wiki, c'è una guida apposita
<cristian_c> !mate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mate'
<Cenerentolo> si, ma volevo provarli direttamente sulla versione che poi avrei scelto
<Cenerentolo> non su quella che ho adesso
<cristian_c> beh, alla fine non cambia tantissimo
<cristian_c> oppure creati una partizioncian di test
<cristian_c> *partizioncina
<cristian_c> come vedi, le soluzioni ci sono, e non poche
<Cenerentolo> avoglia, se le soluzioni sono una formattazione ce ne stanno in gran quantità :D
<Cenerentolo> ero solo curioso di capire come mai da due giorni l'accensione è diventata problematica :D
<cristian_c> io non ho parlato di formattazione però
<Cenerentolo> nel senso di passare a nuove versioni
<cristian_c> i suggerimenti li ho dati
<cristian_c> non devi cancellare nulla
<cristian_c> comunque è strano il problema di cui hai parlato
<cristian_c> il dmesg forse non è il log più adatto
<Cenerentolo> mi riferivo a soluzioni al problema di accensione, non a prove di DE, grazie comunque
<Cenerentolo> vuoi vedere altri log?
<cristian_c> prova a guardare il syslog
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, hai controllato le temperature?
<Cenerentolo> dove?
<Cenerentolo> ho syslog e syslog.1 , hai preferenze?
<cristian_c> uno è più nuovo, l'altro è più vecchio
<cristian_c> hai installato lm-sensors?
<Cenerentolo> non so, non ricordo se l'ho installato, ma lo posso installare se serve
<Cenerentolo> ce l'ho
<Cenerentolo> com'è il comando per vedere le temperature?
<cristian_c> sensors
<cristian_c> ma va anche configurato, eh
<cristian_c> !sensori
<cristian_c> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensori'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<Cenerentolo> ho fatto, vuoi vedere l'output?
<Cenerentolo> comunque le temperature sono al di sotto dei limiti
<Cenerentolo> la più alta è 42°
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, mostra mostra
<Cenerentolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115702/
<Cenerentolo> questo è l'output sensors
<Cenerentolo> poi se dopo vuoi il syslog te lo posto
<cristian_c> mi sembra tutto sballato
<Cenerentolo> cioè?
<cristian_c> fan2:          0 RPM  ALARM
<cristian_c> questo vuol dire che hai una sola ventola?
<Cenerentolo> boh
<cristian_c> temp1:       +34.0°C  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)
<cristian_c> poi guarda, alta 255, ma non ha senso
<cristian_c> come l'hai configurato?
<Cenerentolo> forse non ho configurato bene lm-sensors, mi sono limitato a dare sempre yes
<cristian_c> cioè l'hai proprio digitato?
<Cenerentolo> cioè faceva domande a cui rispondere si o no, ed io rispondevo y
<cristian_c> non credo che valga
<cristian_c> posta anche: cat /etc/modules
<Cenerentolo> beh, comunque fosse un problema di temperature apparirebbe dal nulla? ne avrei avuti anche un mese fa no?
<cristian_c> è  vero
<cristian_c> però mi sembra molto strano l'output di lm-sensors
<Cenerentolo> immagino sia la configurazione sballata
<Cenerentolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115715/
<Cenerentolo> questo è il cat
<bollito> ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<bollito> ho sul mio pc ubuntu 11.04 con due hard disk
<bollito> su uno c'e' installato il sistema e l'altro e' vuoto
<bollito> PURTROPPO mi vedo costretto a installare anche windows vista per motivi di lavoro e wine su un amd sempron gira male (almeno sul mio pc)
<bollito> vorrei quindi mettere GRUB IN MODO PERMANETE
<bollito> non so perche ma mi si avvia sempre grub quando avvio il pc
<bollito> so che windows prende il boot e nasconde gli altri sistemi non microsoft
<bollito> come faccio?
<Carlin0> bollito, grub non ti vede win ?
<bollito> se no posso decidere se avviare un hard disk (con ubuntu) o l'altro (con windows)
<Cenerentolo> cioè hai installato vista accanto ad ubuntu e ti ha tolto il grub e lo devi ripristyinare?
<bollito> no.. io windows non l'ho ancora installato
<bollito> perche non voglio che installandolo mi copra ubuntu
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, il modules mi sembra a posto
<Carlin0> bollito, dopo installato win ripristini il grub e sei a posto
<Carlin0> !grub | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Cenerentolo> cristian, vuoi il syslog? :D
<bollito> domanda ma posso usare anche la versione minimale di ubuntu per ripristinarlo
<Carlin0> la minimale non ha la live
<Carlin0> quindi no
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, postalo
<Cenerentolo> se non sbaglio bollito se installi vista ora poi dovrai comunque ripristinare il grub
<bollito> ok un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, dopo quanti minuti arrivi al login?
<bollito> con ubuntu, mentre mettevo dei file sulla usb
<Cenerentolo> non ho cronometrato cristian, ma immagino sui 3 minuti
<cristian_c> non è tantissimo alla fine
<leosacc> cia ragazzi
<bollito> mi ha crashato e ora la chiave al posto dei suoi 4 giga mi da disponibile solo 99 megabyte
<Cenerentolo> ecco cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115728/
<cristian_c> ti ricordi a che ora è successo?
<Cenerentolo> a chi dici?
<cristian_c> a te
<Cenerentolo> a che ora è successo cosa?
<cristian_c> quando è apparso il login
<Cenerentolo> non so
<cristian_c> uhm, allora dai un reboot e posta il syslog
<Cenerentolo> non si capisce dal syslog?
<cristian_c> meglio essere precisi, il syslog è sterminato
<Cenerentolo> allora un po' di pazienza, riavvio e se il pc riesce ad accendersi ancora torno e posto il syslog :D
<cristian_c> perché non dovrebbe? :)
<Cenerentolo> eccomi cristian
<cristian_c> non è morto come vedi il pc
<Cenerentolo> ci mette quasi 3 minuti ad accendersi, ora ti posto il syslog
<Cenerentolo> te lo copio più o meno dal punto in cui s'è riavviato
<Cenerentolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115756/
<cristian_c> a che ora è avvenuto il login?
<Cenerentolo> il problema credo sia alle 17.17.08
<Cenerentolo> il login non so a che ora di preciso è avvenuto, come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> Cenerontolo, dovevi prenderne nota
<Cenerentolo> beh, non basta vedere quei circa due minuti di stallo nel syslog alle ora 17:17:08?
<Cenerentolo> hai visto le due righe a quell'ora?
<Cenerentolo> è come se per due minuti fosse intortato su quel processo
<cristian_c> ho capito, ma il log inzia da lì
<cristian_c> ?
<Cenerentolo> da li inizia l'accensione
<Cenerentolo> credo sia il momento in cui inizia il riavvio
<cristian_c> il punto è: quando si arriva al login? :)
<Cenerentolo> alle 17:19: e non so quanti secondi
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> riformulo la mia domanda nel caso ci fosse qualcuno che possa darmi qualche dritta in proposito
<kaurubuntu> come mai in ubuntu (11.04) pur cliccando sull'opzione mantieni allineate non si ha un corretto allineamento delle icone della scrivania?
<cristian_c> ok, vediamo
<kaurubuntu> come si regola la griglia per esempio
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, dove hai trovato quest'opzione?
<kaurubuntu> tasto destro puntando sulla scrivania...
<kaurubuntu> sembra che sia un problema noto
<kaurubuntu> ma di soluzioni non ne vedo ancora a tutt'oggi
<kaurubuntu> certo non è la fine del mondo ma gradirei che si possa ridefinire
<kaurubuntu> niente?
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, mi servirebbe un orario più preciso
<cristian_c> scusami, ma è troppo grosso il syslog
<cristian_c> :)
<kaurubuntu> ovvero
<kaurubuntu> ?
<kaurubuntu> spiegati meglio
<Cenerentolo> ma se vedi il problema dev'essere per forza nelle righe alle 17:17:08 , dopo i tempi sono normali, c'è quel "vuoto" in quel momento, a che serve sapere poi a che ora esatta mi si presenta la schermata di log?
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, stai usando gnome-shell?
<kaurubuntu> uso gnome
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo, sì, ho notato il vuoto, ma sarebbe utile saperlo
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, gnome 3?
<kaurubuntu> inquanto ubuntu si basa su esso...
<kaurubuntu> mmm come posso riscontrare questo da terminale?
<kaurubuntu> dalle info gnome risulta
<Cenerentolo> cristian, si vede dall'user.log?
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<kaurubuntu> gnome desktop 2.32.1
<kaurubuntu> è sufficente questa info?
<cristian_c> he versione stai usando?
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *che
<kaurubuntu> 11.04 x64
<cristian_c> ok, quindi non stai usando unity e non hai installato gnome-shell, giusto?
<kaurubuntu> l'ho disattivata la unity perchè non mi piace
<kaurubuntu> ho l'interfaccia classica
<cristian_c> hai cambiato interfaccia al login immagino
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ha controllato in launchpad?
<kaurubuntu> lauchpad?
<kaurubuntu> mmm
<cristian_c> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<kaurubuntu> quindi?
<cristian_c> controlla se è stato segnalato un bug di uesto tipo
<cristian_c> *questo
<kaurubuntu> vedo
<kaurubuntu> ma mi diceva un'altro amico stamattina che è un problema noto se pur di lieve entità che molti non ci fanno quasi più caso
<cristian_c> a maggior ragione puoi controllare in launchpad
<kaurubuntu> non l'ho mai usato ma m sono registrato
<kaurubuntu> vedo un pò se trovo qualcosa a riguardo
<kaurubuntu> grazie ciaoooooo
<adam87> ciao ragazzi sono appena avanzato ad ubuntu 11.10 ed o notato la sparizione di gnome classic, esiste un modo per farla andare nuovamente o devo tenermi unity?
<alkmist> ciao a tutti
<alkmist> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<alkmist> qualche buon anima? :D
<cristian_c> adam87, c'è la fallback, non la stessa cosa, ma...
<cristian_c> *non è
<cristian_c> |qualcuno | alkmist
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alkmist
<ubot-it> alkmist: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alkmist> ok grazie
<alkmist> ho un problema con  una pendrive usb
<alkmist> come succede sempre quando è nuova e ci installo una distribuzione linux funziona a meraviglia
<alkmist> poi quando formatto con gparted non va più
<alkmist> qualsiasi modello
<alkmist> ottengo error bot
<cristian_c> quanti giga?
<alkmist> sia che sia formattata con fat32 ext ext4 ntfs
<alkmist> 8
<jester-> alkmist: formattala da winzoz
<alkmist> non ho più windows
<alkmist> da ubuntu con gparted
<cristian_c> lol
<alkmist> installo con unetbottin
<jester-> alkmist: pessima idea segare cavaddu winzoz
<cristian_c> alkmist, che dice fsck?
<alkmist> da terminale dici?
<cristian_c> hai provato a rasare l'mbr?
<cristian_c> sì
<alkmist> avevo visto quando è uscito il mio portatile e lo ho odiato da li sono passato a ubuntu
<alkmist> che significa?
<alkmist> rasare lmbr?
<cristian_c> rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> io con palympsest posso
<cristian_c> che marca di pendrive è?
<cristian_c> magari è scarsa
<jester-> alkmist: comincia a far vedere sudo fsck -l
<cristian_c> oppure è la versione di sistema che crea i problemi
<alkmist> ho provato a eleminare tutto e rimettere tutto in fat32
<cristian_c> lascia perdere fat
<jester-> scusa alkmist sudo fdisk -l
<alkmist> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) /dev/sda1 è montato.    WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.   Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<alkmist> /dev/sda1            2048   235499519   117748736   83  Linux
<alkmist> /dev/sda2       299812862   312580095     6383617    5  Esteso
<alkmist> /dev/sda3       298100736   299808767      854016   83  Linux
<alkmist> /dev/sda4   *   235499520   298100735    31300608   83  Linux
<FloodBotIt1> alkmist: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alkmist> /dev/sda5       299812864   312580095     6383616   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<alkmist>  
<alkmist> scusate uso il comando la prossima volta
<jester-> !paste | alkmist
<ubot-it> alkmist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> alkmist: oltre a intasare il canale non si capisce un tubo
<alkmist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115901/plain/
<alkmist> questo invece con fsck -l
<alkmist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115903/plain/
<jester-> alkmist: sudo mount /dev/sdv1
<alkmist> a già non è montata
<jester-> alkmist: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<alkmist> new
<alkmist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115908/plain/
<jester-> alkmist: incolla e pasta non fare altro che col plain è casino
<alkmist> root@ubunturoot-Aspire-5720Z:~# fdisk -l
<alkmist>  
<alkmist> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<alkmist> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri, totale 312581808 settori
<alkmist> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<FloodBotIt1> alkmist: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alkmist> avete letto?
<jester-> alkmist: usa il paste, incolla e pigia paste senza modificare il modo
<alkmist> cioè?
<alkmist> ho postato
<jester-> cioè non pare difficile metter un nick incollare e premere paste
<jester-> senza cambiare la modalità
<jester-> alkmist: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> lo monta o da errore
<alkmist> lo monta
<jester-> alkmist: scrivici qualche file
<alkmist> bisognare registrarsi a lanchpad?
<jester-> alkmist: ma luncpad
<jester-> alkmist: non devi modificare syntax
<jester-> alkmist: se non fa  piu l'automount il problema non è la penna ma il sistema tuo un po cucco
<ubuntu_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vlt> !details | ubuntu_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'details'
<ubuntu_> sto facendo l'avanzamento di versione dalla 11.10 alla 12.04 ma l'avanzamento si blocca
<cristian_c> ubuntu_, installa da zero
<ubuntu_> come da zero
<ubuntu_> o cominciato dalla 10.04 e sono avanzato fino alla 11.10 senza alcun problema
<vlt> ubuntu_: Perchè non avanzare 10.04->12.04?
<ubuntu_> non lo non ci o pensato
<ubuntu_> vlt: se vi faccio vedere la schermata magari ci capisci qualcosa
<ubuntu_> ti
<vlt> ubuntu_: Hai un screenshot?
<ubuntu_> si ma non riesco a creare il link te lo mando in privato
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntu_> http://imagebin.org/222411
<ubuntu_> si blocca li e non va avanti, non mi fa aprire nemmeno un programma
<vlt> ubuntu_: Puoi premere “OK”?
<ubuntu_> no,
<vlt> ubuntu_: Forse [TAB] e poi [ENTER]?
<ubuntu_> provo subito
<ubuntu_> avevi ragione... ma se preno ok va avanti normalmente?
<Andreone1> Ciao
<Andreone1> Mi aiutate a vedere i canali del digitale terrestre ?
<vlt> ubuntu_: Prova!
<Andreone1> ce qualcuno ?
<Andreone1> hdtv usb dvb-t
<ubuntu_> vlt: o provato mi e apparso nuovamente ed o dato nuovamente l'ok... ma cosa significa ?
<Andreone1> Ho provato Me tv non capisco come si cambiano i canali
<vlt> ubuntu_: Il testo inglese?
<vlt> ubuntu_: Alcuni programmi hanno bisogno di essere riavviato durante l'avanzamento. Devi confermare.
<alubuntu> ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto con  una scheda wi-fi broadcom
<paolina> ciao
<paolina> qualcuno mi sa dire come si usa sto programma
<jester-> paolina: ??
<paolina> si
<jester-> alubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116143/
<jester-> paolina: quale programma
<paolina> questo che sto usando per parlare con te
<livingdaylight> ciao a tutti
<jester-> paolina: ci sono diversi client irc, quale di questi stai usando
<paolina> e non lo so
<paolina> è la prima volta che ci entro
<paolina> c'è una linguetta con scritto #ubuntu-it
<jester-> paolina: eh questo è il canale ufficiale italiano per assistenza sul sistema linux ubuntu
<paolina> ahhhhhhhhh
<paolina> quindi è un programma per assitenza ubuntu
<paolina> io però uso kubuntu
<alubuntu> jester, posso farli tutti assieme?
<jester-> paolina il sistema è sempre lo stesso, cambiano gli ambienti grafici, kubuntu usa kde, ubuntu gnome, xubuntu xfce e lubuntu lxde, ma sotto al vestito c'è sempre lo stesso tipo
<paolina> ti posso chiedere na cosa che non mi funge???
<jester-> paolina: siamo qui apposta
<livingdaylight> paolina: la communidad kubuntu-it no es sufficiente grande para un canale specifico kubuntu
<alubuntu> jester-, non ha funzionato
<jester-> alubuntu: sicuro di aver fatto tutto senza errori?
<alubuntu> penso di sì, per essere sicuro magari riavvio
<jester-> alubuntu: lspci | grep -i network incolla qui che è una sola riga
<paolina> nonmi funhoo
<alubuntu> jester-, 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jester-> alubuntu: se hai fatto giusto funza. vai in impostaziopni driver aggiuntivi e se per caso hai gli sta abilitati disattivale
<jester-> alubuntu: fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde rfkill list
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116157/
<jester-> alubuntu: è spenta
<jester-> alubuntu: c'è un tasto da spostare su on
<alubuntu> jester-, ma io ho premuto il bottone, ma non fa nulla
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> alubuntu: se non si rianuma pigia il tasto e lasciagli un po di tempo
<alubuntu> jester, nulla, magari provo a riavviare?
<jester-> alubuntu: vai in winzoz riaccendila e riavvia in linux
<alubuntu> jester-, non ho win
<jester-> bravo
<alubuntu> jester-, grazie, ora riavvio comunque :)
<jester-> se non si rianima da tasto o da sudo rfkill unblock all so cazzi, non capisco sta mania di segare un qualcosa che serve
<alubuntu> jester-, niente, non va :(
<jester-> alubuntu: ancora sudo rfkill unblock all e poi rfkill list e fa vedere
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116186/
<jester-> alubuntu: mo è sbloccata, fa vedere iwconfig
<mapreri> io ho usato unity-2d per un bel po'.... ora in qualche modo son riuscito a far avviare unity, e ho perso una cosa che mi piaceva, l'intellihide. con unity-2d ho modificato com>unity-2d>launcher>hide-mode e l'ho settato a "2". con unity non so come fare, ed era molto comodo :) avete qualche idea?? uso precise.
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116194/
<jester-> alubuntu: impstazioni sistema-->driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> alubuntu: cosa vedi circa la wifi
<alkmist> ciao a tutti ero già passato oggi per un problema che non sono riuscito a risolvere
<alubuntu> jester-, c'è solo "modem software", ma l'ho già attivato prima
<alkmist> ovvero riuscire a ripristinare una linux live su pendrive
<jester-> alubuntu: disattivalo
<jester-> alubuntu: rifai la procedura per il frimware che sicuramente non è riuscita
<alkmist> e mi risulta boot error
<jester-> alkmist: cioè?
<paolina> ciao jester
<paolina> mi si era impallato il pc
<jester-> paolina: pvt non è gradito
<paolina> pvt?
<alkmist> quando ho comprato la chiavetta usb 8 gb e ho installato  una live linux funzionava
<alkmist> ma poi non teneva le modifiche così ho seguito una guida per separare la chiavetta con 2 partizioni
<alubuntu> jester, dici questa, no? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116143/
<jester-> alkmist: rifarei la kiavetta dando spazio aggiuntivo dal tool
<alkmist> ho rifatto queste cose una ventina di volte
<alkmist> con gparted
<alubuntu> jester-, scusa, finisco di cenare e riprovo
<alkmist> ottengo sempre error bot
<jester-> alubuntu: si copia e incolla una riga per volta nel terminale per benem naturalmente senza  (potrebbe dirti che è già installato)
<alkmist> nonostante ho usato UNetbootin per installare
<alkmist> e quindi ho rifatto le stesse identiche cose
<jester-> alkmist: usa il tool ubuntu e assegna spazio aggiuntivo da li
<alkmist> come si chiama il tool?
<jester-> usb creator; creatore di usb, dovrebbe essere gia installato
<paolina> come posso rimettere la barra di stato da installazione iniziale?
<jester-> !usb | alkmist
<ubot-it> alkmist: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<paolina> ho fatto un casino con la barra di kubuntu
<paolina> come posso sistemarla
<paolina> ???
<alkmist> non c'è più la barra?
<jester-> paolina: rinomina la cartella nascosta .kde nella home che torna a impostazioni di default
<jester-> alkmist: alt-F2 scrivici unity --reet
<jester-> alkmist: alt-F2 scrivici unity --reset
<alkmist> perchè devo resettare unity?
<alkmist> in questo momento poi sto usando gnome
<alkmist> scusa jester nel tool che mi ha detto tu in   spazio riservato aggiuntivo seleziono tutto come nel vostro wiki?
<alkmist> se metto tutto mi fa seleziona 4 gb(su 8 totali)
<alubuntu> jester-, al comando alla linea 11 mi da un errore
<jester-> alubuntu: fa vedere
<paolina> come faccio a visualizzare la cartella nascosta .kde???
<alkmist> devi fare visualizza file nascosti
<alubuntu> jester-, ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> paolina: apri il file manager dolphin e pigi .
<jester-> o alt+.
<jester-> alubuntu: uname -r
<jester-> alubuntu: facendo rmmod?
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> paolina:  o rm -r -kde nel terminale. termina sessione e rientri
<jester-> paolina:  o rm -r .kde nel terminale. termina sessione e rientri
<alubuntu> jester-, ho fatto sudo modprobe b43, ora?
<jester-> col punto con con -
<jester-> alubuntu: iwconfig
<alubuntu> jester-, si è acceso da solo!
<jester-> eh caricando il driver
<jester-> alubuntu: iwconfig
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116235/
<jester-> alubuntu: dovrebbe andar, connettila da icona rete
<jester-> alubuntu: stacca il cavo
<paolina> paolina@paolina-TOSHIBA-NB200:~$  rm -r .kde
<paolina> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".kde/share/apps": Directory non vuota
<paolina> paolina@paolina-TOSHIBA-NB200:~$ rm -r -kde
<paolina> rm: opzione non valida -- "k"
<paolina> Usare «rm --help» per ulteriori informazioni.
<FloodBotIt1> paolina: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> paolina:  o rm -r .kde nel terminale. termina sessione e rientri
<paolina> mi viene fuori questo
<jester-> paolina: ho sbagliato il .kde non -kde
<alubuntu> jester-, andata! sono collegato col wi-fi! Grazie mille!
<jester-> alubuntu: al prossimo avvio dovrebbe funza
<jester-> re
<alubuntu> jester-, grazie ancora, ti saluto!
<jester-> ciao
<paolina> non mi va
<jester-> paolina:   rm -r .kde nel terminale. termina sessione e rientri
<jester-> copia incolla nel terminale
<jester->  rm -r .kde
<paolina> l'ho fatto ma non funzica
<jester-> paolina: esci dalla sessione
<paolina> fatto e non fa niente anzi mi riporta alla striscia iniziale
<jester-> paolina: riavvia il pc
<paolina> come se non prendesse il comando
<paolina> oky
<paolina> eccomi
<paolina> ha funzionato
<paolina> grazie jester
<jester-> de nada
<paolina> posso chiederti altro?
<alkmist> jester- boot error
<alkmist> ho usato gparted, fdisk, mkfs creatore dischi di avvio
<alkmist> quando le formatto non vanno più
<alkmist> non c'è un modo per farle tornare allo stato orginale
<alkmist> ?
<jester-> alkmist: boot error facendo?
<alkmist> ho riavviato
<paolina> avrei dei problemi con il bluethoo
<alkmist> e mi da boot error schermata nera
<alkmist> se schiavvio invio parte ubuntu normale su HD
<jester-> alkmist: intendi dopo aver fatto la live?
<paolina> bluetooth volevo dire
<alkmist> si jes
<jester-> e facendo il boot da usb?
<alkmist> come si fa?
<jester-> alkmist: sa di iso farlocca
<jester-> non è la usb ma la iso che usi che ha errori
<alkmist> ho scaricato backtrack dal sito ufficiale
<alkmist> e la prima volta è andata
<alkmist> dopo averla partizionata fa così
<jester-> alkmist: mi spieghi cosa centra ubuntu con bt
<alkmist> perchè pure ubuntu non va
<jester-> alkmist: e non si partiziona una usb facendo la liveù
<alubuntu> jester-, mi spiace scocciarti di nuovo, ma dopo aver spento e riacceso il wi-fi non va più come prima
<jester-> alkmist: lascia una sola èartizione
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<alkmist> ho già provato con solo una
<alkmist> cancello tutto con gparted e metto tutto su fat32
<alkmist> ed ho provato anche ext2 ext3 ext4
<jester-> alkmist: non c'è logica che facendo una live con una usb e poi rifacendo si sputtani, cancella la partizione prima di farla?
<jester-> alubuntu: ci sei?
<alkmist> lo so che non c'è logica ma questa è la seconda che fa così
<alubuntu> jester-, sudo: gedit: command not found , forse è perché è lubuntu?
<jester-> alubuntu: che cacchio di de usi
<alubuntu> jester-, scusa, pensavo si capisse dal nick
<alkmist> scusa jester è possibile installare grub dentro la usb?
<alkmist> o lilo?
<jester-> alubuntu: se usi gnome sudo gedit non puo dare errore
<jester-> alkmist: se live no
<alubuntu> jester-, ma lubuntu ha lxde invece di gnome, no?
<jester-> alubuntu: eh come si chiama l'editor di lubuntu
<alubuntu> jester-, credo sia leafpad
<jester-> alubuntu: famola corta
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo nano /etc/modules
<alkmist> leafpad
<alkmist> giusto
<jester-> aggiungi come ultima riga: b43, salva ed esci
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo  leofpad  /etc/modules
<alkmist> jester se ti facessi fare un remote desktop è vietato ?
<alubuntu> jester-, ho aperto con leafpad e ho aggiunto alla fine b43 e poi ho salvato e chiuso
<jester-> riavvia
<alubuntu> jester-, io?
<alkmist> yes alu
<alubuntu> ok, grazie, ora vado
<alubuntu> a riavviare
<alkmist> jester come si fa in ubuntu a fare una formattazione lenta?
<jester-> sudo fsck.vfat -F32
<alkmist> azz allora ho gia fatto anche quello
<jester-> alkmist: ce l'hai ancora winzoz
<alkmist> no ho wine
<alubuntu_> ora va di nuovo, ma perché ha fatto così?
<alkmist> ma se è necessario lo caccio su  virtualbox
<alkmist> non è importante quanto è lunga la procedura le provo tutte perchè non me ne faccio niente di una chiavetta per dati
<jester-> alubuntu_: per qualche strana ragione il sistema non carica b43 da solo
<jester-> alubuntu_: avendolo scritto im modules lo fa
<alkmist> che programma hai in mente per windows?
<alubuntu_> jester-, capito, ora quindi non dovrebbe più dare problemi?
<jester-> alubuntu_: non dovrebbe
<alkmist> o comunque cosa dovrei fare ? lo scrivo su un foglio poi quando ho windows lo tento
<alubuntu_> jester-, grazie ancora una volta, sei stato preziosissimo e scusa prima per lubuntu
<alubuntu_> buona serata a tutti, ciao!
<jester-> alkmist: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  scorri la pagina che c'è How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows
<jester-> alubuntu_: che poi è il tool che va meglio
<jester-> alkmist:  che poi è il tool che va meglio
<alkmist> come faccio a vedere da wine quale partizione è la mia usb
<alkmist> dal programma che mi hai detto mi fa scegliere solo C:/ o z:/
<alkmist> io ho scelto z
<alkmist> spero che non ho fatto cazzate
<leosacc> sera
<anna__> buonasera a tutti
<nannes> Sera
<anna__> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su un notebook compaq mini 110, ho un problema con l'audio in quanto non si sente nulla
<anna__> potreste aiutarmi?
<nannes> anna__: Quando lo hai installato?
<anna__> oggi
<nannes> Perchè hai installato la 12.04 ?
<nannes> volevo dire: Perchè hai installato la 10.04 ?
<anna__> avevo installato la 12 ma vedevo il pc un po' lento allora ho deciso di installare una versione più vecchia
<anna__> ho sbagliato?
<nannes> Non dovevi... Bastava installare una versione più leggera di ubuntu
<anna__> cioè?
<nannes> Si hai sbagliato. Perchè installare la versione di 2 anni fa può portare solo rogne,
<anna__> come dovevo fare?
<nannes> visto che fra un solo anno dovrai già cambiarlo perchè sarà terminato il periodo di supporto
<nannes> anna__: Installa Lubuntu
<anna__> ah
<anna__> vabbè oramai ho fatto...
<anna__> adesso vedo che va benissimo, ho solo il problema dell'audio
<nannes> anna__: No. Installa Lubuntu.
<anna__> ah
<nannes> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<nannes> Molto probabilmente risolverà anche il problema dell'audio
<anna__> che requisiti minini servono per questa versione?=
<nannes> E' la più leggera. In quel netbook andrà come un fulmine
<anna__> l'aspetto grafico è come quello della versione 10 o 12?
<nannes> (La 10 è diversa dalla 12) Comunque si, sarà un po' diverso
<anna__> infatti a me piace più la 10 che la 12
<anna__> cmq grazie per il consiglio, buona serata
<leosacc> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-29
<sin_> ciao,dopo aggiornamento non funziona amule ubuntu 12.04 precise pargolin
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ho collegato un mio portatile ad un televisore e tutto va ok.
<alo21> Ho impostato in modo che le cose appaiono solo in TV
<alo21> ora volgio che lo schermo sia visibile anche sul PC
<alo21> vado a configurare, ma non funzione
<alo21> non capisco porprio il perché
<alo21> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<novello> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi con la mia stampante canon lbp5100. Di farla funzionare con ubu 12.04 non se ne parla. funziona solo con ubu 11.04 e solo alle partenze pari. nel senso che ad una partenza funziona ed a quella successiva no per poi rifunzionare a quella dopo. sto uscendo pazzo
<luigi> buonadomenica
<luigi> qualcuno in ascolto? , ho una domanda molto semplice
<luigi> il grub
<luigi> si e installato su un altro hdd,e normale?
<luigi> deve essere installato su una partizione /hdd/ o usb/ oppure si puo installare sulla stessa partizione?
<luigi> non ho capito questa cosa
<luigi> ciao paolina
<paolina> bunzip2 firefox.tar.bz2
<paolina> tar xf firefox.tar
<paolina> ciao a tutti
<luigi> scusa paolina conosci il grubß
<luigi> grub*
<paolina> qualcuno mi aiuta a installare firezox ma in tar.bz2
<paolina> non mi ricordo mai la procedura
<paolina> luigi purtroppo non lo conosco
<luigi> ok
<luigi> apt-get install firezoz no?
<paolina> ma non devo prima estrallo?
<paolina> che bello i file in debian
<luigi> scusa ma non e gia pre installato su ubu?
<paolina> no sti cosi complicati
<paolina> si ma non mi funziona bene per cui l'ho dovuto scaricare dal sito direttamente
<paolina> solo che non sapevo fosse in tra.bz2
<luigi> , se apri il terminale con il comando apt-get lo installi direttamente credo
<luigi> prova dal terminale a installartlo direttamente
<luigi> apt-get install firefox prova
<luigi> ha scusa , sudo apt-get install firefox
<luigi> ok qui non c e nessuno oltre noi due
<luigi> saluti
<luigi> ciauz
<paolina> ciauz
<paolina> qualcuno mi sa aiutare installare file tar.bz2
<paolina> almeno sono arrivata ad estrarre ma dopo di che non riesco installare
<cristian_c> paolina, leggi il readme o il file install contenuto nel pacchetto
<paolina> scusa cristian ma devo andare a mangiare
<paolina> a dopo se ci sei
<cristian_c> paolina, segui il con siglio comunque
<cristian_c> *consiglio
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti
<ziosam78> ho un problema con i driver della scheda video... almeno credo
<ziosam78> il fatto è che adessso non riesco più a usare ubu 12.4 in modalità grafica
<ziosam78> e lavorarci per me diventa difficile
<ziosam78> prima di reinstallare ex novo
<ziosam78> volevo sapere se c'è qualche tentaivo da fare
<AlexZion> ziosam78: che problemi hai , che scheda grafica, cos'è successo .... ?
<ziosam78> AlexZion: impossibile accedere in modalità grafica, non arriva nemmeno alla schermata di log in
<AlexZion> ok ziosam78 ma se non mi dai ulteriori dettagli , sarà difficile aiutarti .....
<ziosam78> AlexZion: scheda radeon hd 6570
<ziosam78> schermo lg m2380 d
<AlexZion> e da quando non funziona più !?! , dopo un aggiornamento , una cambio di configurazione , un installazione di qualcosa o che altro !?!
<ziosam78> ero passato di qui tempo fa per altri problemi sempre legati alla scheda video
<ziosam78> ho seguito i consigli di un utente e la cosa è "degenerata".
<ziosam78> ho aspettato per vedere se qualche aggiornamento mi risolveva "magicamente" ma non è successo, quindi eccomi qui
<AlexZion> ziosam78: riesci ad entrare in "recovery mode" !?!
<ziosam78> entro in recovery ma poi da li posso avviare solo la console e non in modalità grafica
<ziosam78> adesso stò usando windows
<AlexZion> beh dalla recovery si dovrebbe riuscire a fare qualcosa ..., ad esempio provando a rimuovere i driver e le relative config per poi reinstallarle
<ziosam78> ok che comadi devo dare?
<AlexZion> aspe che non so quale è il pacchetto driver per le ati ....
<AlexZion> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<AlexZion> per reinstallarli
<AlexZion> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<AlexZion> per riconfigurare xorg
<AlexZion> sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<FloodBotIt1> AlexZion: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<AlexZion> trovi queste e molte altre info a questa pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ziosam78> AlexZion: ok vado e vedo, per ora grazie mille
<AlexZion> di niente , figurati ....
<paolina> ho installato firefox ma se clicco di dx non mi compare la finestrella
<paolina> se vado nelle opzioni le righe a finestrella non mi si aprono
<paolina> cosa devo fare?
<paolina_> ciao a tutti
<paolina_> anche questo programma è per assitenza ubuntu?
<Dario31> Salve,ho un problema di installazione con ubuntu
<dimoshake> C'è qualcuno? Ho bisogno di aiuto...
<dimoshake> C'è qualcuno?
<dimoshake> Vorrei passare da lubuntu 12.04 a windows7, semplicemente perchè su lubuntu non dispongo di tutti i programmi che avevo su windows7, ho provato tramite usb, utilizzando il prorgramma untebootin, ma il boot non si avvia, ho provato tramite cd, ma il masterizzatore sembra essersi rotto, perchè mi da questo messaggio:'errore calibrazione'. Non so piu cosa fare...
<nannes> dimoshake: Quali programmi ti mancano?
<dimoshake> ITeam speak non funziona a dovere, il push to talk non funge
<dimoshake> Skype versione linux, rispetto a windows è decisamente peggiore
<dimoshake> Inoltre spesso si blocca la tastiera o il mouse
<dimoshake> non capisco nemmeno il perche, e devo riavviare il pc
<dimoshake> Mi trovavo piu comodo su windows 7
<nannes> Sicuro? Secondo me si può risolvere senza troppe difficoltà...
<dimoshake> Cosa devo fare?
<nannes> A parte questa cosa del "spesso si bloccano tastiera e mouse)
<nannes> Che mi pare aaaalquanto strana
<dimoshake> che è molto fastidioso... solo per questo problema ho voglia di ritornare su win7
<nannes> E vieni qui a chiedere supporto per quella schifezza di windows?
<nannes> :D
<nannes> Ok ora puoi uscire... non ti aiuterà nessuno.
<dimoshake> lo so che linux è meglio di windows, ma mi vedo costretto a tornarci
<dimoshake> ci sono troppi problemi
<nannes> "Costretto" è un parolone... comunque sei libero di fare quello che ti pare
<nannes> Just don't break us in here
<nannes> (potevo aggiungere qualcosa dopo break) :P
<dimoshake> ...
<dimoshake> Quanta gentilezza
<nannes> dimoshake: Bhè, vieni a chiedere supporto per windows, in un canale ubuntu linux!!!!
<dimoshake> a me non sembra di chiedere supporto di windows, dato che attualmente tengo linux
<dimoshake> parlo di windows7 ma potrei dirti, vorrei installare kubuntu o altro
<nannes> eheh dovevi pensarci prima! ;)
<nannes> ormai ti sei tradito... Adiòs dimoshake!
<dimoshake> Ormai mi sono tradito? Addio?
<dimoshake> Prendi tutto questo come un gioco?
<nannes> ahah non è un gioco... sono modi di dire.. che a quanto pare non capisci
<nannes> !chat | dimoshake, ora, se non hai domande su ubuntu, è meglio non continuare a intasare questo canale
<ubot-it> dimoshake, ora, se non hai domande su ubuntu, è meglio non continuare a intasare questo canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimoshake> Grazie ad ubuntu, ora la tastiera/mouse smettono di funzionare continuamente
<arkan> dimoshake, spero che nella vita non ti comporti in questo modo e cioè che alla prima difficoltà vai in panico
<dimoshake> Grazie ad ubuntu il masterizzatore non funge piu, non so nemmeno il motivo
<dimoshake> Prima difficoltà? sono passati giorni interi, e non sto andando in panico
<arkan> :S
<dimoshake> fin da quando ho installato lubuntu ho questi problemi
<dimoshake> ho tentato di rimanere, ma è impossibile stare al computer con il mouse o tastiera che vanno in palla ogni mezz'ora
<arkan> dimoshake, ===>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> ciao a tutti :) io ho usato unity-2d per un bel po'.... ora in qualche modo son riuscito a far avviare unity, e ho perso una cosa che mi piaceva, l'intellihide. con unity-2d ho modificato com>unity-2d>launcher>hide-mode e l'ho settato a "2". con unity non so come fare, ed era molto comodo :) avete qualche idea?? uso precise.
<nicotano> salve
<leosacc> ciao
<AlexTux> ciao
<siug_> Ciao a tutti
<leosacc> ciao siug_
<siug_> ho lubuntu 12.04 e voglio passare a windows7, ho avuto molti problemi come il malfunzionamento di mouse/tastiera che andava a singhiozzi. Molti programmi che usavo o non ci sono o funzionano male. Ho provato ad utilizzare unetbootin per mettere windows7 su usb, ma non non mi fa vedere il menu boot, ho provato a masterizzare un dvd ma il masterizzatore mi da errore(errore di calibrazione), prima su windows funzionava.. Cosa devo far
<mapreri> siug_: andare in un negozio e comprarne una copia?
<siug_> mapreri, i soldi me li dai tu ?
<siug_> mapreri, ha detto il mio amico
<mapreri> siug_: non sono mica io che ti costringo a comprarlo, è un prodotto commerciale, quindi è in vendita con precise condizioni
<siug_> ma io ho chiesto una cosa e tu mi rispondi con una domanda non è logica la cosa :D
<hallino1> siug_: o non è logica una tua domanda in un canale di supporto rivolto solo a problematiche di *buntu..
<siug_> UNO CHE MI DA UNA RISPOSTA NORMALE PORCA MISERIA è VERO CHE VOI SIETE IL TEAM HELP DI UBUNTU MA A ME SERVE UNA COSA CHE RIGUARDA UBUNTU PORCA ZOZZA PER FAVORE AIUTATEMI
<siug_> MA COS'èèèèè QUESTO RAZZISMOOOOOOOOO SIAMO NEL 21 SECOLOOOO
<leosacc> siug_, prova ad utilizzare multisystem per fare una chaivetta bootabile
<siug_> ooooo graize
<hallino1> siug_: innanzi tutto leva il caps che equivale ad urlare.. Impara la netiquette.. Secondo qui si tratta di problemi inerenti solo di *buntu.. Terzo mi sembri un troll.. Quarto via su #windows
<siug_> appunto l'ho messo
<siug_> ...
<hallino1> siug_: mettere windows, non mi sembra un problema di *buntu
<leosacc> siug_, con questo tono non credo che ti si voglia aiutare....
<mapreri> siug_: in teoria non si da supporto per cose illegali, come ad esempio installare una copia di windows ottenuta illegalmente
<siug_> si ho capito però mi sembra hitler questo e daiii
<hallino1> siug_: no, sono semplicemente le regole del canale..
<siug_> si ma è una cosa che riguarda ubuntu
<hallino1> siug_: non mi sembra
<hallino1> siug_: dimostrami che riguarda il FUNZIONAMENTO di *buntu
<siug_> facciamo così per motivi ho dovuto mettere l'iso in un'usb ma l'ho comprato
<hallino1> siug_: no, non si fa.. Le regole son regole.. Hai la copia piratata
<siug_> non trovo un software per creare una chiavetta usb bootable per installarci ubuntu
<siug_> no
<leosacc> siug_, cerca su internet multisystem per le chiavette
<siug_> non è così
<siug_> ok ty
<siug_> mi serviva una risposta semplice invece si è creato un casino
<hallino1> A me sembra proprio di sì siug_ .. La prossima volta mostra rispetto che ci sono le regole, la netiquette e non siamo tenuti a rispondere a gente maleducata
<leosacc> siug_, hai il tono sbagliato, siamo in tanti a dirlo, dai retta....
<siug_> hallino1, non ti permettere di dirmi maleducato ho chiesto una cosa tu me ne dici un'altra mi serviva una risposta e tu fai il razzista ;)
<hallino1> siug_: non sono io che te lo dico.. E' il log e la descrizione del canale che lo dicono ;)
<hallino1> siug_: lo sai che sei in torto?
<siug_> si per aver posto una domanda
<hallino1> siug_: no per esserti comportato diversamente e aver avuto un linguaggio poco corretto
<siug_> ma se tu rispondessi con una risposta inerente alla mia domanda non si sarebbe creato tutto questo casino
<siug_> ho bestemmiato ho detto parolaccie IO ho offeso ... no
<hallino1> siug_: se tu parli di cose illegali e come cancellare *buntu per andare su windows è normale che non io, ma tutti risponderebbero così
<hallino1> siug_: "Porca zozza" è un linguaggio scorretto
<siug_> no se io per motivi ho un neetbook e devo mettere windows sul pc e per necessità ho messo l'iso di windows dentro la chiavetta
<hallino1> siug_: dopotutto leggi la descrizione del canale.. "Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu".. Non vedo scritto "per Windows"
<siug_> oddio porca zozza
<leosacc> siug_, però su una chat di ubunti non si parla di win, tantomeno win scaricati...
<hallino1> siug_: e allora rivolgiti su #windows no?
<siug_> è un linguaggio scorretto
<hallino1> siug_: sì e ti consiglio di farla finita o se gli admin leggono il log, ti bannerebbero all'istante.. Sei in torto.
<siug_> e bannatemi ma che mi frega
<leosacc> ragazzi non litigate, piccole incomprensioni, chiudete il discorso...
<siug_> bannatemi su ... io aspetto
<hallino1> siug_: non hanno motivo per perder tempo con uno come te
<siug_> bannatemiiiii
<leosacc> hallino1, lascia perdere...
<hallino1> leosacc: ci mancherebbe.. Non m'abbasso ai suoi livelli :)
<hallino1> leosacc: si cerca solo di mantenere ordine in questo canale ^^
<annunako> sAlve
<siug_> ok ora mi bannano sai perchè io ti ho posto una domanda tu hai risposto come un razzista e poi mi dai del maleducato.... ora penso lo farò con gente così ANDATE A FARE IN CULO
<siug_> e ora bannatemi coglioni
<leosacc> ciao annunako
<siug_> per una domanda
<annunako> calma siug
<leosacc> complimenti siug_
<siug_> grazie mi avete fatto incavolare ma sopratutto tu
<leosacc> ti ho già dato la tua risposta, fai la finita
<siug_> mi spiace io sono un appassionato di ubuntu
<annunako> questi ragazzi sono qui  e aitano 24 su 24
<siug_> ma non credevo di trovare gete come voi
<siug_> lo vedo
<siug_> ci sono molti che aiutano e molti che ti fanno perdere la pazienza non ti va di aiutare ?? ok alora cosa ci fai qui ?
<annunako> cmq sono venuto perche ho un problema che vorrei risolvere
<hallino1> Esponi pure annunako
<siug_> io me ne vado chiedo scusa per il comportamento ma io a quello non lo sopporto scusatemi ancora e chiedo scusa alle persone più giuste che aiutano seriamente ciao
<hallino1> remix_tj: ping
<annunako> ho formattato il disco dove c era il grub sopra xd
<hallino1> remix_tj: niente.. Risolto
<annunako> e adesso non riesco piu ad avviare ubu, ne reinstallarlo, ho anche avviato il super grub e sono riuscito ad aprire un terminale, con qualche comando estrapolato, sono riuscito a capire che le partizioni sono tutte ntfs , che posso fare?
<leosacc> annunako, allora prova gparted...
<annunako> non nparte il boot ne da cd ne da usb rimane nero
<annunako> l unico boot che parte e quello dell super grub
<annunako> o windows
<leosacc> ma lo apri il bios
<leosacc> ?
<annunako> certo
<leosacc> e il boot primario è il cd?
<annunako> si ma cmq posso partire con qualsiasi cosa premento f8
<leosacc> e i cd non partono....
<annunako> potevo
<annunako> ubu gparted non partono
<annunako> rimane lo schermo nero
<annunako> ne da cd ne da usb
<leosacc> e win da cd?
<annunako> l unico che e partito estato il b up dell immagine disco e con gnu grub versu
<annunako> ion 1.98
<annunako> win parte da solo
<leosacc> da cd?
<annunako> no da hdd
<leosacc> quindi non hai formattato....
<annunako> si ho formattato a zero anche
<leosacc> e dov' è win?
<annunako> e poi ho rimesso l immagine ma non mi sono accorto che l immagine conteneva gia le partizioni
<annunako> win parte da solo come prima
<leosacc> scusa annunako devo andare, mi dispiace, ti aiuterà qualcun'altro che sarà sicuramente più bravo di me  :)
<annunako> ok grazi leo
<leosacc> nulla
<annunako> speriamo solo che qualcuno mi aiuti
<AlexTux> annunako, se vuoi posso provare io, se ho capito bene hai formattato l'hdd reinstallando win che ti ha creato alcune partizioni ntfs e ora non riesci più ad avviare nulla se non dall' hdd, ho capito bene?
<annunako> no aspe che te lo scrivo
<AlexTux> annunako, ok
<annunako> sul sda c e win , e ubu, e il grub si era installato su un altro hdd che ho vuoto questo prima
<annunako> stamattina mi e uscito una finestra che mi consigliava degli aggionamenti per ubu, li ho fatti e mi si e inchiodato ubu
<annunako> panico,avevo deciso di reinstallare di nuovo ubu ma la versione 11 10 che per me era migliore dato che non mi dava problemi
<annunako> e non partiva ne il live ne altro
<annunako> avevo pensto che forse er
<annunako> insommapoi ho anche formattato l hdd dove c era il grub e adesso l unico che si avvia e windows
<AlexTux> annunako, ma al bios riesci ad accederci?
<annunako> s
<annunako> certo
<tuocugggino> ho installato ubuntu sul fisso e l'audio delle applicazioni non va, però sento il suono di avvio del sistema
<annunako> infatti prima partivo dal hdd dove c era grub
<AlexTux> annunako, domanda idiota: non è che è attivo il boot booster?
<annunako> cos e?
<annunako> nel bios intendi?
<annunako> aspe che vedo
<AlexTux> annunako, beh, se il computer è nuovo (con win7 per capirci) nel bios spesso ha un'opzione che si chiama boot booster
<annunako> non e nuovo e un desk anzi un supper desk da me assemblato qualche anno fa
<AlexTux> annunako, comunque non c'è? Giusto?
<annunako> no
<AlexTux> annunako, e hai già messo l'hdd come ultimo device per il boot?
<AlexTux> tuocugggino, che scheda audio c'è?
<annunako> il bios e settato in auto che deve partire da cd se non c e cd parte il disco c con windows, se volevo far partire ubu bastava tener premuto f8 e mi si apriva la tool di grub, da dove potevo partire con ubu oppure con wind
<annunako> f8 e partivo con l hdd e
<annunako> dove c era il grub per intenderci
<annunako> insomma di reinstallare ubu non c e verso
<annunako> e non so che fare
<AlexTux> annunako, ho capito, fammi pensare un attimo, scusami, ma non mi è mai capitata una situazione simile
<annunako> l unico bott che parte adesso e da cd con super grub, e da li posso smanettare per tentare forse qualcosa , che ne so
<annunako> ehhh lo so io sono u no specialista degli incasinamenti xd
<AlexTux> annunako, tranquillo, solo dammi qualche minuto
<annunako> grazie
<AlexTux> di nulla
<annunako> l unico modo sarebbe quello di formattare tutto e reinstallare win da capo e poi ubu , ma sinceramente rimettere il win da zero e un suicidio
<sin_> ciao,non riesco a far partire amule.il sistema è ubuntu 12.04 pargolin
<pdor> ciao qualcuno sa come potrei azionare un file audio da calc tramite una funzione SE? e da terminale?
<AlexTux> annunako, sì, ti ho capito, sto cercando qualche cosa su super grub che possa fare al caso tuo, comunque se c'è qualcun altro più esperto è ben accetto
<annunako> e speriamo
<AlexTux> annunako, scusami
<annunako> niente
<pdor> ok..qualcuno sa come fare partire un terminale da calc ?
<cristian_c> pdor, in che senso?
<pdor> tipo mettere il comando in una cella e attivarla con SE
<pdor> ehm capito?
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<pdor> a scopo avvertirmi se arriva un terremoto maggiore di 3 entro certe coordinate mentre dormo
<pdor> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<annunako> hahha
<pdor> perche' si possono caricare i file audio in calc se non si possono fare partire ?
<sin_> ciao,non riesco a far partire amule.il sistema è ubuntu 12.04 precise  pargolin.nessuna idea?
<pdor> no eh?
<cristian_c> non sapevo calc avesse questi poteri XD Comunque come fai a sostenere che si può inserire un comando di terminale in una cella?
<cristian_c> sin_, hai provato da terminale?
<pdor> eh non lo so chiedevo
<pdor> da terminale si puo'
<pdor> fare partire una canzone
<sin_> ho prvato di tutto installa e disinstalla adesso sto facendo fare l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ?
<pdor> cristian_c: dici a me?
<pdor> evidentemente si
<cristian_c> evidentemente no
<pdor> ah ok
<cristian_c> pdor, comunque qui si parla di calc
<cristian_c> pdor, calc parla solo la sua lingua
<cristian_c> pdor, non so se con le macro puoi fare qualcosa
<pdor> a saperle usare di sicuro
<cristian_c> beh, ti tocca imparare, credo siano molto utili
<cristian_c> sin_, hai provato ad avviare amule da terminale?
<pdor> io avevo imparato i comandi macro...bastardi
<cristian_c> ?
<sin_> no come?adesso lo reinstallo
<cristian_c> sin_, perché?
<annunako> scusate , posso installare ubu su un sdb?
<cristian_c> annunako, 'b' è soltanto una lettera dell'alfabeto
<cristian_c> a, b, c, d, ecc...
<sin_> adesso sto installando amule poi mi dici come farlo partire da terminale
<annunako> si su un altro hhd
<cristian_c> sin_, non riesco a capirne il motivo, non era installato?
<sin_> l'ho disinstallato
<annunako> su un hdd dedicato insomma
<pdor>  a proposito se installo ubuntu-desktop su bactrack...ottengo un sistema operativo come ubuntu ma con anche i programmi si backtrack? mi sa che va da dio
<annunako> non mi va di rimettere win da capo e un vero suicidio
<cristian_c> annunako, non ci sono problemi penso
<annunako> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> pdor, chi lo sa?
<annunako> c e qualche problema che non si capisce perche ubu non vuole partire ne da cd ne da usb
<cristian_c> annunako, lo installi come lo si installa su qualsiasi altra partizione
<pdor> provare provare prohare...
<annunako> come mai?
<cristian_c> annunako, esponi meglio la situazione
<annunako> il pc non mi fa partire niente di linux ne ubu ne gparted
<annunako> solo super grub sono riuscito a bootarlo
<cristian_c> annunako, di che pc si tratta?
<annunako> dal super grub sono riuscito a vedere le partizioni esistenti sul disco c
<annunako> un assemblato da me
<cristian_c> ha ram e cpu sufficiente per ubuntu?
<annunako> cmq prima lo avevo formattato anche a zero xd
<annunako> si cristian e potente
<cristian_c> dove si blocca il live cd?
<cristian_c> hai controllato l'md5?
<annunako> ci girava anche prima solo che dopo un aggiornamento si e bloccato
<cristian_c> e l'architettura della iso?
<cristian_c> lo stesso cd?
<annunako> si sono i cd che avevo gia installato in passato sonop buoni
<cristian_c> e come mai si è bloccato a un certo punto?
<cristian_c> io parlo dello stesso identico cd
<annunako> che ne so, so solo che avevo deciso di rimettere la versione 11 10 visto che non mi dava problemi
<cristian_c> lol
<annunako> la 12 04  ha sempre dei pöroblemi , e cosi non va bene per uno che inizia
<cristian_c> comunque controlla l'md5
<annunako> e apposto
<annunako> ho fatto anche con unetbooting
<Guest22241> Salve, sul mio computer ho kubuntu 12.04, vorrei installare telepathy, ma non lo trovo in Moun Software Center, come potrei fare?
<cristian_c> annunako, coem hai masterizzato?
<cristian_c> *come
<annunako> sono gia incappato in questo problema, e avevo risolto con una formattazzione a zero reinstallando win da capo
<cristian_c> Guest22241, hai controllato in synaptic?
<annunako> cristia i dischi e le pennine usb le ho gia usate per le installazzioni passate, non e un problema di masterizzazzioni fatte male o di md5, su questo posso risponderti sicuro
<cristian_c> kde-telepathy-contact-list
<cristian_c> questo è il nome del pacchetto
<pdor> perche' non vedo il comando registra macro nel menu strumenti di calc?
<cristian_c> annunako, quindi hai masterizzato a bassa velocità immagino
<pdor> eì scritto nel manuale che c'e
<cristian_c> pdor, sicuro si chiami così quell'opzione?
<cristian_c> ok
<annunako> si
<cristian_c> pdor, magari il manuale fa riferimento a una versione vecchia
<cristian_c> annunako, dove si blocca la live?
<annunako> li ho fatti qualche mese fa cmq gia usati per altre installazzioni anche
<annunako> non parte proprio
<cristian_c> cioè?
<Guest22241> trovato grazie
<cristian_c> :)
<annunako> schermo nero con la lineetta bianca e basta
<pdor> da qualche parte ho letto che registra macro compare se attivi le funzionalita' sperimentali di libre office...ma non vedo nemmeno il comando libre office...
<cristian_c> annunako, fammi pensare
<annunako> stamattina ho anche formattato a zero e poi ho rimesso un immagine del disco che mi ero fatto una mezzora prima
<annunako> con la tool di win
<annunako> da win
<cristian_c> annunako, quindi inserisci il cd, riavvii il pc, dopo la schermata iniziale e poi il messaggio di caricamento da cd, appare lo schermo nero con il cursore lampeggiante?
<cristian_c> pdor, sei andato sul sito ufficiale? Quale versione di LO stai usando?
<annunako> si
<cristian_c> sto cercando di capire come si può debuggar ela cosa
<Enrico_> salve
<Enrico_> chiedo scusa del disturbo
<Enrico_> sto tentando di installare ubuntu da diversi giorni senza esito
<pdor> l'ultima credo...no sul sito ufficiale no...ma registra per ora non mi serve era una curiosita
<cristian_c> annunako, identica situaizone con la live usb?
<AlexTux> Enrico_, in che senso?
<cristian_c> *situazione
<annunako> si
<AlexTux> Enrico_, quale è il problema?
<Enrico_> inserisco il cd e seleziono la lingua, dopo di che parte la schermata con scritto ubuntu ed i puntini rossi mobili sotto
<cristian_c> pdor, lo puoi vedere dal programma stesso quale versione stai utilizzando
<Enrico_> e dopo un po si pianta
<pdor> LibreOffice 3.5.4.2
<AlexTux> Enrico_, mica hai una scheda wi-fi broadcom?
<cristian_c> annunako,  il pc ha processore a 32 o 64 bit?
<Enrico_> la scheda wifi è una linksys
<Enrico_> 64
<annunako> 64 x 2
<pdor> ma registra macro non mi interessa per adesso...un comandino per aprire il terminale da visual basic?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> annunako,  e la live invece?
<Enrico_> alex il pc è un quad core amd con 16 gbyte ram ed una scheda grafica ati da 1gbyte dedicata
<annunako> niente
<cristian_c> annunako,  ?
<annunako> se partisse la live avrei risolto
<cristian_c> pdor, visual basic non c'è per ubuntu da quel che ricordo :D
<pdor> vabe' basic:)
<cristian_c> annunako,  quale versione stai usando per la live?
<pdor> basic
<annunako> la nstessa lts
<cristian_c> pdor, aspetta un attimo, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> annunako, non ho capito
<annunako> il cd non parte ne in live ne in nessun modo
<cristian_c> pdor, Ctrl+Shift+V
<cristian_c> annunako, vorrei sapere la versione utilizzata della live
<cristian_c> 32 o 64?
<annunako> 12 04 lts
<cristian_c> lol
<annunako> 32
<pdor> :)
<cristian_c> ok
<pdor> cristian_c: cosa volevi incollarmi?
<cristian_c> pdor, digita quella sequenza in basic
<annunako> adesso sono ripartito con usb e ho la tool di unetbooting
<annunako> se parto con con live , mi esceiante la solita schermata nera con il cursore bianco lampegg
<pdor> cristian_c:  non succede niente
<pdor> devo aprire in pyton?
<cristian_c> annunako, sto cercando
<pdor> ah scritta
<annunako> hd-boot the first hard disk, significa che posso sciegliere da quale hdd posso boottarlo?
<pdor> scrivo Ctrl+Shift+V dentro la macro?
<cristian_c> annunako, dove l'hai letto?
<annunako> nell tool di unetbooting
<annunako> sono partito da usb
<annunako> lho selezionato e avviato ma mi e uscita una sfilza di scritte e mi da spesso un errore 110
<cristian_c> pdor, cerca nel menù strumenti
<annunako> device not accept devis 6
<cristian_c> annunako, avevi scritto che ti restituiva il cursore lampeggiante soltanto
<annunako> se pqarto in live si
<cristian_c> e invece adesso?
<annunako> ma adesso come faccio a uscire da questa finestra?
<cristian_c> annunako, cosa hai fatto adesso a differenza di prima?
<annunako> initramfs sta scannerizzando
<annunako> usb
<annunako> da tutte queste scritte deduco che c e un errore  usb error 110
<pdor> cristian_c: cosa avrei dovuto trovare?
<cristian_c> pdor, Tools > Macros > Record
<pdor> non c'a
<pdor> c'eì
<pdor> scusa non c'e'
<cristian_c> in tools cosa c'è?
<pdor> vado a mangiare grazie
<pdor> tutto tranne quello
<pdor> forse ho fatto male a rimuovere l'inglese dalle lingue nel mio os?
<pdor> cristian_c:
<annunako> cristian adesso da unetbooting mi si e aperta una shell, Busybox v1.18.4 (ubuntu 1:1.18.4 -2ununtu2)built-in shell (ash) enterr 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<annunako> ci sono dei comanmdi in help
<annunako> c e anche casper -md5check
<annunako> root directory md5sum file
<annunako> raga non c e nessun comando per sbloccarmi da questa sizuazione?
<annunako> ho una shell di (initramfs)
<annunako> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=525734
<annunako> http://www.darioghilardi.com/node/101
<pdor> ciao si puo' lanciare impress da calc?
<jester-> sera
<pdor> ciao qualcuno sa aiutarmi a trovare un modo per fare partire un file audio sulla base di un foglio calc?
<pdor> o di una condizione if
<pdor> nidificata
<neramarea> non riesco a far funzionare evolution... Impossibile connettersi a 127.0.0.1: Connessione rifiutata
<jester-> neramarea: evolution client mail?
<neramarea> jester- si
<jester-> neramarea: cosa centra localhost la mail, configura per bene l'account
<jester-> con parametri del provider
<neramarea> jester- uso libero come account e fastweb come provider
<neramarea> quindi necessito di freepops
<neramarea> deinde... localhost
<jester-> neramarea: da tin scarico tranquillo da infostrada
<neramarea> ovvio
<jester-> e mando
<jester-> pure
<neramarea> ma io non ho ha tin
<jester-> neramarea: mai usato freepops ma smtp mail.libero.it dovrebbe andare
<jester-> r in imapmail.libero.it
<jester-> per il pop
<jester-> porta 25
<neramarea> mandi ok, quello dipende dal server in uscita (io uso smtp.fastwebnet.it, in uscita)
<Guest47969> buona sera a tutti
<Guest47969> avrei bisogno di una mano per acquisire un video da videocamera tramite easycap
<Guest47969> salve
<Guest47969> avrei bisogno di una mano per acquisire un video da videocamera tramite easycap
<Guest47969> avrei bisogno di una mano per acquisire un video da videocamera tramite easycap
<Guest47969> ho scaricato i drive ma purtroppo non riesco a leggere i comandi esati da digire dal tutorial di youtube
<Guest47969> essendo non molto pratico con i comandi dal terminale avrei bisogno di un aiuto più diretto
<Guest47969> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<jester-> porta 25\ Guest47969
<jester-> !chat | Guest47969
<ubot-it> Guest47969: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<R4bb1t> Come faccio a capire se ho disinstallato unity?
<nannes> R4bb1t: Se i pacchetti mancano, unity è disinstallato.
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<R4bb1t> sì, d'accordo, il problema è che 1 non so quali siano i pacchetti di unity e 2 il problema vero è che mi è sparito il launcher e la barra sopra
<nannes> R4bb1t:  lsb_release -c  cosa risponde?
<R4bb1t> ti spiego, ho utilizzato ppa-purge per rimouvere il repository di webbapps e mi ha cancellato un sacco di pacchetti, leggendoli effettivamente mi è venuto il dubbio che alcuni nn centrino niente con le webapps ma gli ho dato l'ok comunque
<R4bb1t> Codename: precise
<R4bb1t> ls
<nannes> R4bb1t: Ok, per rimuovere unity puoi usare questo comando (assicurati di avere un altro DE installato)
<nannes> sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications gir1.2-unity-5.0 unity-common indicator-sound indicator-power indicator-appmenu libindicator7 indicator-application indicator-datetime indicator-messages libnux-2.0-0 nux-tools libunity-misc4 unity-2d-common
<R4bb1t> ma io non voglio rimuovere unity
<nannes> Se vuoi fixare, allora fai un install --reinstall invece del remove
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-22
<akis24> giorno
<jk^> hi akis
<akis24> ciao jk^
<Riccardone> giorno
<tonio_> buongiorno atutti
<maroloccio> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<massy> salve
<Extar> ciao a tutti
<Riccardone> Extar: ciao
<carlo21> ciao a tutti mi sono iscritto ma non mi arriva l'email di conferma
<ExPBoy> carlo21, si ma noi non possiamo farci nulla
<carlo21> ah scusate pensavo di trovare qualche amministratore o qualcuno che mi potesse aiutare
<ExPBoy> carlo21, devi andare in #freenode
<ExPBoy> chiedi aiuto a loro
<ExPBoy> (ma a cosa ti sei iscritto?)
<carlo21> al forum
<ExPBoy> ahh
<ExPBoy> allora devi contattatare un admin del forum
<carlo21> perchè volevo chiedere aiuto a qualcuno dato che ho provato a installare si ubuntu 13.04 che il 12.04 ma quando avvio diciamo lo schermo impazzisce
<carlo21> ( ho fatto installazione dal wubi)
<ExPBoy> carlo21, wubi è un casino
<ExPBoy> carlo21, installa normalmente a fianco di win
<carlo21> con la partizione?
<ExPBoy> otterrai un sistema dual boot
<ExPBoy> molto più stabile
<carlo21> eh io voglio avere un sistema dual boot
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> carlo21, ognuno fa come crede il mio consiglio è di non usare wubi
<PaoloRotolo> Salve a tutti, ho un pc con una scheda video ATI AMD HD 7790. Su Ubuntu 13.10, i driver proprietari sono stati installati automaticamente tramite la scheda negli aggiornamenti software. Ho controllato, e Ubuntu mi ha installato i driver generici per la serie HD 7***.
<ExPBoy> 13.10?
<ExPBoy> PaoloRotolo, 13.10 deve ancora uscire :)
<carlo21> vabbè non sono esperto per questo se mi aiuti tu e mi dici come è meglio :D
<PaoloRotolo> Sul sito dell'AMD, invece, ho trovato i driver Performance per Ubuntu specifici per la mia scheda HD 7790, solo che dal sito ufficiale non me li prende :/
<Riccardone> ExPBoy: ma lui sta avanti ...
<PaoloRotolo> ExPBoy, lo so purtroppo, lo uso principalmente per lo sviluppo
<ExPBoy> PaoloRotolo, mi spiace non posso esserti di aiuto
<Riccardone> ExPBoy: ecco ti sei offeso :)
<ExPBoy> io?
<ExPBoy> ma va la
<PaoloRotolo> ExPBoy, grazie comunque... I driver generici AMD per la 7***, funzionano bene compresa l'accelerazione 3D. Non ho idea invece se quelli "Performance" per la 7790 girino ancora meglio (o peggio)
<ExPBoy> nemmeno io
<ExPBoy> :)
<PaoloRotolo> ExPBoy, ok, vediamo se qualcun'altro ha esperienza in settore :D
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: in che senso 'non te li prende' ?
<carlo21> expboy mi aiuti?
<ExPBoy> carlo21, leggi la guida è spiegato bene
<carlo21> quale fra le tante?
<Riccardone> carlo21: quella segnalata da ubot-it
<PaoloRotolo> Riccardone, attualmente non sono sul PC incriminato, dovrei averlo sotto mano oggi pomeriggio. In pratica installo i driver e al riavvio ottengo schermo nero
<PaoloRotolo> Mi permette di entrare solo da riga di comando
<PaoloRotolo> Provato anche startx
<PaoloRotolo> che mi riporta "impossibile trovare fglrx"
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: allora i driver Performance oer la 7790 girano peggio di quelli generici direi :)
<PaoloRotolo> Riccardone, ottimo, era quello che volevo sentirmi dire :D Quale sarebbe la differenza?
<ExPBoy> lol
<carlo21> aspè ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 ora che faccio?
<carlo21> (la zip)
<Riccardone> se con i generici vai bene, e funziona anche l'accelerazione 3d, non capisco perchè devi cambiare ...
<ExPBoy> zip?
<Riccardone> zip ?
<ExPBoy> carlo21, non esiste la zip
<carlo21> ah si scusa ho sbagliato
<ExPBoy> uhm
<PaoloRotolo> Riccardone, no, infatti, mi trovo già bene. Solo che vedendo driver specifici chiamati "Performance", appunto, credevo di avere performance ancora maggiori xD
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: sono talmente performanti che ti mandano in overclock la GPU e non vedi più un c*** ...
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: scherzi a aperte, fglrx ce l'hai installato ?
<PaoloRotolo> Riccardone, lol, sì, con quelli installati da ubuntu mi va tutto benone ;) Quando installo quelli specifici rimuovo quelli precedenti (fglrx) come indicato dal manuale e installo i nuovi. Tutta l'installazione va a buon fine, creo anche una configurazione iniziale normale e.. pof, schermo nero al riavvio
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: dai un'occhiata qui http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/07/ubuntu-e-driver-ati-schermo-nero-dopo.html
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: NON è una guida ufficiale! Non ho un pc sottomano per poterti dare una mano in real-time
<Riccardone> PaoloRotolo: da quello che leggo in giro c'è ancora un po' di casini con fglrx
<PaoloRotolo> Riccardone, grazie milleù
<PaoloRotolo> mille*
<PaoloRotolo> nel caso, torno a quelli generici, tanto sono comunque ottimi
<PaoloRotolo> (a migliaia di anni luce però da quelli open di default, senza alcuna accelerazione)
<SantaMucca> PaoloRotolo, le virtù della novità raramente superano le manchevolezze :>
<D4V|DE> hey jester-
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti,ciao christian
<akhilleus> ho riformattato e messo lubuntu ma ad ogni accensione ho il blocnum attivo nonostante abbia seguito le guide per disattivarlo e nel bios non trovo nulla!!!!
<akhilleus> il notebook ne ho preso uno vecchio ,abbiamo fatto cambio (questo+scarso) ma almeno nn ha la ventola accesa di continuo!
<akhilleus> qui prima avevo xp
<akhilleus> potete dirmi il modo per disattivare il blocnum all'avvio?
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ?
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<michele_> ok. ho da poco un pc con ubuntu. il problema è che non si sente l'audio in esterno
<michele_> se metto le cuffie si
<michele_> ho seguito le indicazioni per verificare la scheda audio ma non trovo nulla
<michele_> possibile che servano i driver ?
<ugone> che pc è?
<michele_> lenovo
<ugone> lol
<michele_> è abbastanza vecchio
<ugone> modello?
<michele_> urca
<michele_> ora non saprei
<michele_> l'ho acceso ieri per la prima volta
<michele_> l'ho comprato dalla mia azienda
<michele_> si vede che dovevano dismetterli
<ugone> quando lo riaccendi ti colleghi qui e rifai la domanda perchè serve aver un po di info sul pc
<michele_> ah ok
<michele_> grazie mille
<michele_> allora a più tardi
<ugone> :-)
<cri> ciao ragassuoli
<nonno-multimedia> perche non riesco a installare flesh ?  :-)
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: flash vorrai dire
<nonno-multimedia> :-)
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: e come tenti di metterlo
<nonno-multimedia> si si ..quello
<insidejob> macromedia flash
<nonno-multimedia> dai repo ...
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: apri un terminale
<insidejob> nonno-multimedia, sei vecchio
<nonno-multimedia> flash -installer
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> poi vai su youporn a provalo
<insidejob> lol
<nonno-multimedia> ok ... provero! ... grazie !
<insidejob> prima o poi ti vediamo su uporn
<nonno-multimedia> mi sa di !
<nonno-multimedia> non amo quel genere di siti !
<insidejob> se se come no
<jester-> giusto per provare il flasccc
<nonno-multimedia> mi serve per vedere i grafici di google finance !
<insidejob> se se come no
<nonno-multimedia> ha ...ma siete dei giovincelli impertinenti ! :-)
<insidejob> nonno...non siamo nati ieri
<insidejob> o vedere le beghe su chatroulette
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: terminale e dai: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<nonno-multimedia> bhe ! ... allora ve la doh io una dritta ...meglio farlo il you porn , che guerdarlo !  ;-)
<jester-> se non trova niente è il pc è vecio quanto te e serve un algtro tipo di flassscc
<insidejob> e per aggiornarllo all ultimo jester- ?
<nonno-multimedia> ha ... ecco  , io navigo , ... o meglio annaspo con un adm 1800 !
<jester-> insidejob: si retrocede non si aggiorna, senza sse2 gli ultimi non vanno
<insidejob> cioe io ora o il 10
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: lasasta i grafici finanza e pigliati un ps piu giovincello
<nonno-multimedia> e sto provando lubuntu 13.04
<nonno-multimedia> a no è AMD 1800
<jester-> nonno-multimedia: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<nonno-multimedia> grazie ...prendo nota !
<jester-> ha un 15 anni il 1800 fosse un ragazzo sarebbe ancora giovane
<jester-> in elettronica sono un paio di secoli
<insidejob> si gatti 1 =7 anni pc 1=10 anni
<jester-> piu o meno
<insidejob> sono passati 150 anni,,,
<nonno-multimedia> ...ho letto il link penso sia proprio quello il mio problema ...speriamo bene ...per ora li vedo con puppit che funzionava di suo ...
<nonno-multimedia> bhe ...domani vi dico se sono riuscito ad installare il flash ... per ora vi ringrazio ...ciao a tutti!
<Riccardone> sera
<Riccardone> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=2780 ma ti preo ...
<Riccardone> e io che volevo installarmi e configurarmi al meglio lmsensors ...
<tuttuno> buonasera
<tuttuno> a chiunque legga
<tuttuno> e possa aiutarmi
<in> vhe il cel ti aiuti
<tuttuno> ho un portatile su cui avevo installato kubuntu 12.10 poi aggiornato a 13.04 ma un mattina non mi è più parttito
<tuttuno> adesso vorrei fare un rispristino
<jester-> tuttuno: ripristino della?
<tuttuno> devo mettere su la usb la iso con wubi, visto che windows mi parte? oppure devo fare come? dal bios ?
<tuttuno> vorrei rispristinare la versione che avevo perchè vorrei non perdere i dati nella home
<jester-> tuttuno: adesso è su partizione?
<tuttuno> si
<tuttuno> quando lo ho messo lui mi ha creato varie partizioni
<jester-> tuttuno: vuoi ripristinare la 13.04?
<dod> avevi usato wubi pure la prima volta?
<tuttuno> ho letto che per tebntare il rispristino serve la stwessa versione che avevi su
<jester-> tuttuno: di solito crea una partizione / e una swap
<jester-> se non hai scelto home separata
<tuttuno> non ricordo alla fine come ho fatto percghè ho fatto vari tentativi
<tuttuno> non sono un espertio
<jester-> tuttuno: serve la versione che vuoi installare e fare a mano
<tuttuno> fare a mano?
<tuttuno> vuol dire dal bios
<tuttuno> ?
<jester-> tuttuno: rimane da capire se hai home separata o no e su partizione o hai usato wubi
<tuttuno> si, ho una partizione saparata
<jester-> tuttuno: la home è separata o no
<tuttuno> credo di aver visto 5 o 6 partizioni
<tuttuno> non capisco la domanda
<tuttuno> che vuol dire "home separata"
<tuttuno> comunque grazie Jester
<jester-> tuttuno: il non sapere come sei messo con le partizioni rende impossibile un cosniglio appropriato
<tuttuno> adesso sto scaricando la iso della 13.04
<jester-> tuttuno: adesso sei da winz?
<tuttuno> adesso sono da un altro pc
<jester-> tuttuno: il sistema aggiornato alla 13.04 non parte in modalita ripristino?
<tuttuno> ho letto che se tento l'installazione con la stessa vertsione posso tentare il ripsitino
<tuttuno> parte in modalità ripristino ma poi si blocca
<jester-> tuttuno: dove
<jester-> non arriva al menu?
<tuttuno> o mi chiede di fare cose che non capisco  o che non portano a nulla
<tuttuno> arriva ad un menu in cui mi chiede di mettere dei comandi
<tuttuno> ma poi dice che non trova qualcosa
<jester-> tuttuno: siamo sempre li, non sapendo come sei messo con le partizioni che ti dico?
<tuttuno> un mio amico che me lo ha guardato dice che è come se lui non trovasse l'hard disk
<jester-> tuttuno: fatti la live la fai partire in prova ubuntu e vieni qui
<tuttuno> ok, provo così
<tuttuno> grazie
<tuttuno> per fare la live, non ricordo, basta mettere la iso sulla usb?
<tuttuno> ho trovato
<tuttuno> grazie lo stesso
<tuttuno> non è chiaro quello che ho trovato...cioè, non capisco bene
<tuttuno> da windows come creo la live su usb a partire dalla iso? e perchè mi serve la live  invece che quella normale di installazione?
<jester-> !usbwin | tuttuno
<ubot-it> tuttuno: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<tuttuno> grazieeeee
<jester-> tuttuno: la live è installazione
<tuttuno> e poi la faccio partire dal boot
<tuttuno> vero?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> da sola non parte
<tuttuno> dal bios
<tuttuno> scusa
<jester-> devi fare il boot da usb
<tuttuno> ok
<tuttuno> ho letto questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<tuttuno> dice: ubuntu 12.04 e successive: selezionare la voce root, premere Invio e digitare il seguente comando: mount -o remount,rw /
<tuttuno> io dovrei fare sta cosa oc'è un sistema più facile per riprendere i miei dati
<tuttuno> ?
<jester-> tuttuno: è quello che ti chiedevo sopra ma hai detto che in ripristino si blocca
<jester-> tuttuno: sispema spiccio i dati li salvi da live
<jester-> su cd o usb e poi fai un bel installa accanto a winz
<jester-> tuttuno: a meno che la andando in installazione la live chieda se desideri aggiornare il sistema esistente
<jester-> al che non formatta epreserva i dati ma comunque una copia dei dati andrebbe sempre fatta
<tuttuno> ma non è come windows che se cerchi di installare uno sopra un altro ti dice che ne ha trovato uno precedente e ti chiede se lo vuoi recuperare?=
<jester-> no
<jester-> se aggiorna si
<ky> sera
<ky> vorrei delle info circa dei comandi da terminale
<ky> il primo
<ky> anzi prima devo precisare
<ky> per terminale intendo quello ctrl+alt+Fx
<ky> quello full screen quando stoppi lightdm
<ky> quindi, il primo comando se esiste, mi interesse sapere come spegnere lo schermo
<ky> per risparmiare batteria
<ky> e poi il secondo, ho un hdd con buff io error, e nel terminale mi compare sempre buff io error
<ky> come silenzio questi messaggi di buff error?
<cristian_c> uhm
<tuttuno> buonasera a tutti
<tuttuno> ho fatto una usb con pendrivelinux e vorrei usarla per tentare di ripristinare il mio kubuntu morto
<tuttuno> ma non funziona
<tuttuno> qualche suggerimento?
<tuttuno> ho cambiato la priorità nel bios
<tuttuno> ma quando avvio non cambia nulla
<tuttuno> se provo da widows con wubi, posso comunque tentare di salvare i dati in qualche maniera?
<tuttuno> adesso sto provando a rifare la usb...magari qualcosa è andato storto
<tuttuno> ma brancolo nel buio
<tuttuno> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<tuttuno> perfavore?
<ky> se hai errori di hdd quando parte, prova con una live di gparted e fixa gli errori, a me mi ha salvato 2 volte :P
<tuttuno> scusa, non capisco
<tuttuno> io ho la usb che mo si chiama instal kubuntu
<tuttuno> è questa la live?
<tuttuno> ho provato a rifare la usb con pendrive linux
<tuttuno> e però, non me la apre
<cristian_c> tuttuno, no
<tuttuno> dal bios ho disabilitato pure gli altri dispositivi tranne la usb
<cristian_c> tuttuno, non devi scegliere install
<tuttuno> ma non la vede
<tuttuno> si, ma a me non la prende proprio
<tuttuno> la chiavetta me l ha nominata così lui
<tuttuno> il bios dice di fare rebot inserendo un dispositivo, ma io l'ho insertito
<tuttuno> e anche in porte diverse
<tuttuno> se provo con wubi da windo è uguale?
<cristian_c> tuttuno, hai provato con unetbootin?
<cristian_c> tuttuno, wubi è il male
<tuttuno> non ho provato
<tuttuno> che è?
<tuttuno> come si usa?
<tuttuno> io vorrei solo sapere come fare a recuperare i dati nel modo più semplice
<ky> io intendevo gparted, che fix errori nelle partizioni(non so se e il tuo caso). con gparted, se riesce, non devi reinstallare
<ky> e sia un app che a forma di sistema linux
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | tuttuno
<ubot-it> tuttuno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> tuttuno, perché non con un dvd?
<tuttuno> adesso provo con unetbootin
<tuttuno> grazie a tutti
<tuttuno> ciao jester
<tuttuno> ma sto unetbootin è un sostituto di pendrivelinux?
<cristian_c> tuttuno, non lo conosco neanche pendrivelinux
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ky, è finita la tua odissea con le schede video?
<tuttuno> me lo avevano consigliato qui
<tuttuno> pendrivecoso
<ky> no lol
<ky> alla fine ho scoperto che la gui in deb non funge
<ky> non mi spegne la dedicata
<ky> quindi la spengo con lo script del wiki
<ky> se tolgo la sospensione schermo
<ky> nn freeza
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> vga_switcheroo?
<cristian_c> che poi non spegne, switcha
<ky> a me non sembra switch
<ky> all avvio il file dice prw sia su integrata che dedicata
<ky> poi faccii off su dedicata
<ky> faccio
<cristian_c> nel senso che puoi usare una o l'altra
<ky> tu non hai idee su come mutare i buff error?
<ky> e davvero una rottura che appaiano su ogni terminale
<cristian_c> posta l'output
<ky> ehm, non posso avviare lightdm, ti scrivo da una psvita, la ved difficile xD, inoltre, siccome sto usando ddrescue qua i messaaggi sono un continuo ogni secondo
<ky> comnque dice buffer io error block 1
<ky> ecc..
<ky> block 56
<tuttuno> oi, sono riuscito a farlo partire dal bios e ho mo sto facendo il check disk
<tuttuno> ho fatto male?
<tuttuno> è questo il modo per riprenderei dati?
<tuttuno> perchè mi si è riblo9ccato
<tuttuno> mo sto riavviando
<tuttuno> che devo selezionare dal menu
<tuttuno> '?
<ky> un check disk non ti salva i file, se li vuoi uscire avvia kubuntu in prova senza installare e connetti un altro dispositivo. se non hai problemi gravi dovresti riuscire ad entrare nell hd del tuo kubuntu rotto e salvare i file in una penna o hdd essterno
<tuttuno> grazieeee
<tuttuno> ci provo
<cristian_c> ce l'hai fatta?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ky, non ho potuto leggere
<cristian_c> è crashato il client
<ky> ah, dicevo
<ky> non posso avvire lightdm e sto scrivendo da una psvita xD, inoltre sto usando ddrescue quindi i messaggi di errori sono continui ogni secondo
<cristian_c> uhm
<ky> i messaggi sono buffer io error block 1
<cristian_c> eh, ma devo vedere tutto l'output
<ky> block 50
<ky> end read on block 1
<ky> e come faccio a fartelo vedere
<ky> poi qua e un macello lol
<ky> ce ddrescue che scrive le sue cose
<ky> immischiato a sti errori del cas
<cristian_c> ky, ma dove si verifica il tutto?
<cristian_c> in un terminale?
<ky> hai presente il terminale speciale a full screen
<cristian_c> ky, si chiama shell
<cristian_c> ma perché sei su una shell?
<ky> no lightdm, no dedicata, no freeze xD
<tuttuno> quando provo ad accedere al disco dove ci sono i dati mi dice: an error occurred while accessing "Home", the system responded: the kernel driver for this filesystem is not available.: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error .In some cases usefull info is found in syslog - try dmesg |tail or so
<tuttuno> qualcuno ha un consiglio da darmi?
<cristian_c> eh, domani
<cristian_c> ho sonno
<cristian_c> ky, installalo
<tuttuno> spero che qualcuno sia più sveglio e ti auguro buonanotte
<ky> cosa
<tuttuno> <tuttuno> quando provo ad accedere al disco dove ci sono i dati mi dice: an error occurred while accessing "Home", the system responded: the kernel driver for this filesystem is not available.: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error .In some cases usefull info is found in syslog - try dmesg |tail or so [00:20] <tuttuno> qualcuno ha un consigl
<jester-> tuttuno: filesysrtem a bottane
<ky> tuttono io non sono un esperto pero il messaggio sembra chiaro
<tuttuno> cioè?
<tuttuno> che posso fà?
<ky> io provrei a fare un check con gparted
<tuttuno> anche se sto andando solo con la versione di prova?
<ky> si, lo installi dall appstore
<tuttuno> <tuttuno> quando provo ad accedere al disco dove ci sono i dati mi dice: an error occurred while accessing "Home", the system responded: the kernel driver for this filesystem is not available.: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error .In some cases usefull info is found in syslog - try dmesg |tail or so [00:20] <tuttuno> qualcuno ha un consigl
<andre59> salve
<ky> non ha funzionato gparted?
<tuttuno> no
<tuttuno> da chiavetta non va
<tuttuno> o nemmeno lui è in grado di vedere la partizione
<tuttuno> cioè, di vederla si, ma non la legge
<ky> ah ecco
<ky> no gparted e omniscente xD
<ky> non ti fa fare il controllo?
<tuttuno> adesso mi ha chiesto se volevo lasciare le partizioni esistenti durante l'installazione e ho detto si
<tuttuno> mo vediamo
<ky> ma se e danneggiata non puoi entrare
<tuttuno> adesso mi dice che userà l'intero disco per l'installazione mentre prima avevo varie partizioni
<tuttuno> ma che càù
<tuttuno> prima mi aveva chiesto se volevo conservar ele partizioni
<tuttuno> e io ho detto si
<tuttuno> mo perchè vò fà sta cosa?
<tuttuno> ma un pò di supporto no?
<ky> forse perche e illeggibile
<tuttuno> quindi perderò anche la roba che ho nella partizione windows
<tuttuno> invece di ripristinare solo quella in kubuntu
<ky> ma se reinstalli, non ripristini nel senso della parola. perdi i dati che hai kubuntu root
<ky> io quando chiede dove installare
<ky> non dovrebbe cancellare windows, controlla meglio la selezione
<ky> faccio altro
<ky> cosi decidi sicuro dove andra linux e il boot loader
<tuttuno> ok
<tuttuno> ma credo sia troppo tardi
<tuttuno> ormai ho fatto
<tuttuno> e mo vedo i danni
<tuttuno> grazie lo stesso
<tuttuno> ci abbiamo provato
<tuttuno> però cazzo!
<tuttuno> non mi sarei aspettato sto crash improvviso
<ky> di niente
<tuttuno> e tutto sto casino pe ripià due dati
<tuttuno> senza riuscirci
<andre59> Salve....
<tuttuno> salve
<andre59> vorrei chiedere una cosa.
<andre59> È normale che quando chiudo ubuntu 13.04 prima di spengersi, appaia per pochi istanti,  una scritta rossa su schermata nera (che non riesco a decifrare perchè in inglese).
<tuttuno> io non ci ho fatto mai caso
<tuttuno> quando spengo vado via, di solito
<tuttuno> ma non sono un esperto
<tuttuno> ero qui per chiedere aiuto
<andre59> sembra che sia un messaggio di errore
<andre59> ok grazie lo stesso
<ky> io la 13.04, non ho scritte rosse, magari a volte capita che si vedano 2-3 messaggi di sistema per lospegnimento
<andre59> ciao  hy , appena accendi vedi un trattino lampeggiante  nell'angolo a sx  prima che parta il sistema
<ky> si
<andre59> ok
<ky> dovresti provare a leggerlo, forse e una scemenza o forse preannuncia qualche problema
<andre59> ho provato ...... rimane visibile per pochi secondi e non riesco a tradurre
<ky> non tradurlo, prima leggi e basta poi pensi a tradurlo, oppure fai una foto
<andre59> ok provo con la foto..non ci avevo pensato, ciao
<ky> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-23
<akis24> giorno
<italico> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<salfio2013> buongiorno a tutti
<salfio2013> ho bisogno di aiuto......   ho un dispositivo tv  e precisamente    XX-UsbTV2   e nn so come fare per farla riconoscere da UBUNTU. Nel sito del produtto nn ci sono driver per linux.  Come posso fare?
<cri> giorno
<jester-> salfio2013: cosa intendi per dispositivo tv
<simon____> salve a tutti volevo sapere se installando ubuntu ci sono gia dentro tutti i driver necessari per far funzionare il pc
<simon____> o devo salvere i vecchi driver e poi reinstallarli?
<cristian_c> simon____, dovrebbero esserci, ma meglio se privi in live
<cristian_c> *provi
<simon____> cioe?
<cristian_c> simon____, inserisci il dvd/cd e invece di installarlo lo provi
<simon____> grazie mille
<Lubuntu> ciao a tutti
<Guest43262> posso fare una richiesta?
<Guest43262> c'è qualcuno online?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest43262
<ubot-it> Guest43262: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> lol
<maurmin> ciao a ttt
<maurmin> ho un prob con rete wifi con ubuntu 10.04
<cri> ?
<maurmin> nn si connette e nn parte network manager
<maurmin> forse ho toccato qualke impost. senza accorgermi
<maurmin> ho l icona presente su scrivania e cliccando sopra con tasto sx nn parte
<maurmin> nn ricerca rete e quant altro
<maurmin> sapete darmi qualke dritta?grazie
<cri> maurmin, non lo puoi collegare via cavo
<maurmin> reinstallare ubuntu sarebbe una soluzione?
<maurmin> nn da nessun segnale nemmeno via cavo
<maurmin> neanche collegato direttamente al modem
<cri> Sistema>Preferenze>Connessioni di rete
<maurmin> ok e poi?
<cri> dovresti vedere le connessioni
<maurmin> si quelle salvate prima ci sono
<cri> service network-manager restart
<cri> da terminale prova a riavviare
<maurmin> con qualicomandi
<cri> service network-manager
<cri> restart
<maurmin> provo
<cri> se non dovesse andare prova con sudo service network-manager restart
<maurmin> con sudo mi da    unrecognized service
<cri> sudo service network-manager start
<maurmin> niente
<maurmin> provo start
<cri> ma come mai stai utilizzando una versione cosi vecchia
<cri> maurmin, prova cosi
<cri> sudo service network manager stop
<cri> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/Network Manager/*.state
<cri> sudo service network manager start
<cri> maurmin, ci sei
<maurmin> si
<maurmin> 1 attimo
<maurmin> mi da    network manager start/running ,process 2065
<maurmin> provo se ok
<maurmin> no
<cri> riapri il terminale e scrivi
<cri> sudo service NetworkManager stop
<cri> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/NetworkManager/*.state
<cri> sudo service NetworkManager start
<maurmin> nn ricoosce comando
<cri> ma come mai usi una verisone cosi vecchia di ubuntu
<maurmin> perchè mi avevano detto che era stabile su netbook
<maurmin> ora sto scaricando 12.04
<maurmin> ke ne pensi?
<cri> per un netbook
<maurmin> si samsung n 130
<cri> basta che non usi de troppo pesanti
<cri> io direi di andare su xfce o kxde
<cri> tradotto lubuntu
<maurmin> è + leggero e ernde lo stesso?
<maurmin> e rende
<cri> si
<cri> poi provalo in live usando una penna usb
<maurmin> quindi nn la 12.04
<cri> cosi vedi le prestazioni che riesci ad aver
<gianko> ciao a tutti,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<gianko> ovviamente il mio è un problema più complicato,che una installazione normale...
<cri> lol
<Riccardone> !installazione | gianko
<ubot-it> gianko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maurmin> ok grazie cri per disponibilità e tempo
<gianko> qualcuno di voi sa la risposta a questo errore? SYSLINUX 4.04 error no configuration found
<gianko> grazie a tutti ma le guide non mi sono d'aiuto!help me
<cri> gianko, stai installando da usb
<gianko> da usb e ora da dvd
<gianko> ma nulla
<gianko> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<gianko> ovviamente il bios precedende è formattato
<cri> rrore di masterizzazione/creazione della pennetta
<gianko> ora spiego meglio...
<cri> o piu faciel iso corrotta
<Riccardone> gianko: hai controllato l'MD5 del file prima di installare ?
<Riccardone> gianko: hai verificato il disco prima di installare ?
<gianko> ho provato l'installazione di 13.4 con il programma live creator..
<gianko> quando mi ha chiesto se volevo usare entrambi i sistemi gli ho risposto no..solo ubuntu..si è bloccato al 40 file su 140...
<Riccardone> eccolo! il vecchio ubriaco in pensione ... Ciao AlcoLeVecchiPens
<gianko> tutta la sera!
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Riccardone, ehehehhe  ciao ;)
<gianko> ho staccato e provato a reinstallare ma nulla...
<Riccardone> mi tocca andare al lavoro .. oggi giornataccia .. a dopo
<gianko> ora dal boot non mi fa entrare,ne da usb,ne da dvd
<jester-> gianko: disolito è il cd o usb con difetti
<jester-> conrolla md5sum della iso e rifai la live
<jester-> non con dvd rw
<gianko> jester:ho letto centinaia di forum e tutti hanno una teoria diversa..
<jester-> gianko: non trova i pacchetti da copiare perchè il cd ha errori
<gianko> li sto provando tutti jester..mint,ubuntu,kubuntu...tutti
<cri> con cosa crei la pena
<gianko> non me li legge..
<cri> lol penna
<jester-> gianko: e se hai scaricato la iso a cui non quaglia il sum è bacato in partenza
<cri> la penna deve essere formattata in fat32
<gianko> si ma ho 5 programmi diversi...possibile che non mi fa entrare dal dvd?
<gianko> sempre errore 4.04
<gianko> syslinus...
<cri> per me la iso corrotta
<gianko> ok cri...quindi?soluzione?
<gianko> cosa faccio?
<cri> quando riavvi cosa spingi per cambiare il boot+
<jester-> !md5sum | gianko comincia a controllare il sum
<ubot-it> gianko comincia a controllare il sum: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gianko> ho un satellite c650d...f12 per entrare nel menù ...f5 ed f6 per cambiare e dargli l'imput di ingresso?
<jester-> se non quaglia riscarica
<gianko> ok riscarico cosa jester?
<gianko> ubuntu?ne ho diversi buoni...ma nulla..
<gianko> provato anche su altro pc..è solo il mio che nn funzia..
<jester-> gianko: se il sum è sbagliato significa che la iso scaricata non è buona
<gianko> <jester>lo avevo capito,si...ma quelli che sto provando (mint 12...14..ubuntu 12.4..kubuntu..)sono tutti buoni...
<jester-> gianko: se non parte allora significa che sbagli a impostare il boot
<jester-> non hai un menu di boot da tasto Fx?
<cri> gianko, http://skanderkort.com/node/16
<cri> chi lo ha installato prima di t e
<cri> leggi bene
<gianko> ok
<cri> è il tuo stesso modello
<gianko> dici che c'è la soluzione del mio problema?azz ma è inglese,io non mastico l'inglese :(..dovrò tradurre..comunque vedo e grazie...
<Langio> come posso installare ubuntu su un portatile senza CD?
<akis24> ciao
<akhilleus> ciao
<akhilleus> vorei togliere il blocnum all'avvio?
<akhilleus> come faccio???'
<vds> akhilleus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<akhilleus> editando il file non risolvo,decommentando neppure e nel bios non trovo nulla
<akhilleus> ho pure il tool ma non cambia nulla
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/265360
<akhilleus> ecco cosa ho
<vds> akhilleus, clicka sul tasto lxkeymap
<akhilleus> fatt6
<akhilleus> fatt6
<akhilleus> non c'è nulla
<akhilleus> o meglio appaiono le tastiere
<akhilleus> e la mia é settata in italiano
<akhilleus> ovvero nelle varie opzioni non c'è alcuna utility per il bloc num da disattivare
<akhilleus> é lxde lubuntu l mio os
<nicola> ciao, ho bisogno di un consiglio, che versione di linux devo installare in un pc del 2007 32bit
<akis24> nicola: che processore quanta ram ecc ?
<nicola> ha un giga di ram
<nicola> il processore non saprei devo vedere
<nicola> ma il pc è vecchiotto la scheda è una asus del 2007
<akis24> nicola:  in linea di massima puoi installare lubuntu o xubuntu che sono le piu' leggere
<nicola> processore pentium 4
<nicola> 2800 mhz
<akis24> nicola:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<nicola> akis24 grazie infinite!! Ciao!
<akis24> di nulla nicola  ciao
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. non trovo il verso per far vedere le porte usb a windows (guest in virtualbox). l'host è ubuntu 12.04
<neramarea> e nemmeno la webcam, anche se è tra i dispositivi filtrati
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<samuel_> salve ..ho un problema con flash player su lubuntu 13.04 i vodeo su you tube non si vedono bene...sapete per che?
<SantaMucca> samuel_, spiega meglio
<samuel_> ok..ho instalato lubuntu 13.04 instalato i restricted extras, adoble flash palyer plugin..pero cuando vado su  you tube i video si vedono come mal sintonizato
<jester-> samuel_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 che risponde
<krabador> Sagitt, mal sintonizzato?
<krabador> samuel_,
<samuel_> si
<jester-> samuel_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 che risponde
<jester-> samuel_: bù
<samuel_> ho lavorato con lubuntu 12.04 ed e andato tutto bene ..non lo so per che con 13.04 no.
<jester-> samuel_: se non segui
<jester-> samuel_: pc vecio?
<samuel_> ha resistito la instalazione ..e vechioto pero aunchora resiste.!
<samuel_> e poi ha dur hard disck su uno ha windows nel'altro ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> samuel_: e 4 cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 che risponde
<SantaMucca> samuel_, fai lo sforzo di fare quello che ti dice jester- e di scrivere le doppie
<jester-> SantaMucca: nel terminale cha a voce non risponde
<SantaMucca> lol
<samuel_> sto povando a scaricare il file dal sito di adobe, e invece di scaricare  il  file  mi,  chide di scegliere una aplicazione.
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> samuel_: se non hai supporto sse2 non andra mai la versione corrente
<jester-> e non si capisce il chiedere e
<jester-> andare par i cassi propri
<samuel_> in quale  lubntu lavorate ?
<jester-> quella in fondo a sinistra
<samuel_> cos'e ss2?
<jester-> un flag della cpu
<jester-> che se vecia non cell'ha
<akis24> samuel_:  niente è impossibile parlarci due frequenze diverse  ora passeranno due minuti almeno per la prossima domanda
<jester-> o è è l'ora happy troll
<akis24> sembra la piu' probabile
<jester-> oggià
<samuel_> e dipende di questo  ss2 che non si vedono bene i video su you tube?
<akis24> bingooo come si diceva..
<jester-> akis24: risposta esatta e lag pure a rispondere
<akis24> :)
<charly_gs> ciao
<charly_gs> ho un problema con 13.04
<charly_gs> il menù è diffetoso
<Bastian> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di una mano, ho istallato kubuntu 13.04, tutto ok ma mi son perso nella migrazione di firefox e thunderbird, in pratica copio le cartelle come da guida ma ricevo un errore
<Bastian> mi appare questo:  g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
<enzotib> Bastian: cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<chirart> buonasera a tutti :D
<chirart> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi con un problemino su una scheda madre asus con credo le usb che fanno i capricci?
<Bastian> ho copiato le cartelle dentro a profiles di firefox e thunderbird, poi le ho messe nelle relative cartelle di kubuntu, ho aperto da terminale e digitato firefox -p
<Bastian> g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed questo è il risultato
<chirart> in pratica il mio problema è che collegando la stampante multifunzione epson dx4450, non viene riconosciuto lo scanner (è una multifunzione). Installando i drivers iscan viene riconosciuto lo scanner, ma alcune volte non funziona, e altre dopo 1-2 scansioni massimo,  lo scanner da "CX330, xxx, 4400" diventa "Epson Unknown Model" e appena clicco il pulsante di scansione il programma "Simple Scan" si chiude, e non funziona piu fin
<Seryoga103> salve
<Seryoga103> ho bisogni di un aiuto
<Seryoga103> ho scaricato la .iso di ubuntu (versione della comunità o una cosa del genere) come faccio ad avviare la iso?
<Seryoga103> perchè ho aperto, dentro la iso c'erano dei file
<Seryoga103> dove li debbo piazzare?
<Seryoga103> oi c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> Seryoga103, devi masterizzare la iso su un dvd
<enzotib> Seryoga103,
<enzotib> Seryoga103, oppure fare una pendrive avviabile
<Seryoga103> ecco, ho masterizzato tutto su una pendrive
<Seryoga103> dal boot configurato l'avvio
<Seryoga103> e non mi parte
<Seryoga103> dal boot mi dice di premere qualunque tasto, lo faccio, e poi dice che c'era un errore, poi mi avvia winzozz normalmente
<cristian_c> lol
<Seryoga103> non è che posso piazzare quei file manualmente?
<Seryoga103> non so chè problema ci sia :(
<Seryoga103> cosa posso fare?
<Seryoga103> uff
<Seryoga103> vabbè
<Seryoga103> ciao
<enzotib> Seryoga103, mettere la iso sulla pendrive non si fa banalmente copiando
<enzotib> !usbwin | Seryoga103, se devi farlo da windows
<ubot-it> Seryoga103, se devi farlo da windows: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> lol
<massy> salve
<Fetentone> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di testare la rete wireless del mio vicino, qualcuno può farmi da tutorial? Grazie!
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ?
<bart> ciao
<maria_> Salve ragazzi io vorrei acquistare un computer su sito amazon ecco il link : http://www.amazon.it/Sapphire-Edge-HD3-Processore-1-65/dp/B0072NX6BI/ref=lp_460127031_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1374608749&sr=1-13 ho letto in fondo alla pagina che non e previsto di sistema operativo e io ho pensato ubuntu lo supporta e un buon pc la mia esigenza e navigare in rete stampare mail vedere video su youtube … e openoffice
<maria_> scrivere
<maria_> che mi consigliate
<enzotib> !chat | maria_
<ubot-it> maria_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> di usare i verbi.
<maria_> volevo sapere solo se lo supporta
<maria_> ubuntu
<maria_> nnt di che
<maria_> per favore
<enzotib> maria_, non è che ci siano molte info su cui basarsi a quel link
<kiefer> ciao a tutti ha questo problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=445942 (ho provato a seguire la soluzione consigliata ma nienteda fare. Qualche idea?
<cristian_c> kiefer, spiegati
<kiefer> cristian_c: in pratica mi è sparita la cartella Scrivania e la mia home è diventata la scrivania contenedo tutti i file e cartelle che normalmente risiedono nella home
<cristian_c> kiefer, ma non avevi risolto?
<kiefer> cristian_c: no il post non è mio l'ho seguito per trovare una soluzione
<cristian_c> stessa situazione?
<kiefer> cristian_c: esatto
<cristian_c> cancellata per sbaglio?
<kiefer> cristian_c: non ho fatto caso ma comè possibile nen c'è nel cestino
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> come non hai fatto caso?
<cristian_c> mi pare ci vogliano i permessi
<cristian_c> controlla la cronologia del terminale
<kiefer> cristian_c: si ho effettuato tutta la procedura da root
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kiefer, a che scopo?
<cristian_c> per vedere se si il sistema andava in frantumi?
<kiefer> cristian_c: nella crono ho trovato questo :396  sudo apt-get autoclean  && sudo apt-get autoremove
<kiefer> cristian_c: ti prego non infierire.
<kiefer> :-)
<cristian_c> kiefer, perché dovrei?
<kiefer> cristian_c: ironizzavo sulla tua battuta
<cristian_c> boh, questo è un comando abbastanza innocuo
<kiefer_> scusate sono in associazione e ho subito un refrash
<kiefer_> cristian_c: perdonami mi è scaduto il tempo di connessione
<kiefer_> cristian_c: provo a cercare delle soluzioni sul ripristino della caretella Scrivania
<cristian_c> kiefer_, bisogna vedere che comandi hai digitato
<cristian_c> per ottenere questo risultato
<kiefer_> cristian_c: perdonami ma mi stanno mandando via vedo di ricollegarmi dopo a casa. per ora grazie ciao
<taurus27> salve----
<taurus27> qualcuno che mi aiuta con dei permessi?
<taurus27> ma non c'è nessuno??
<jester-> !qualcuno | taurus27
<ubot-it> taurus27: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<taurus27> dovrei modificare un file testo all interno del file system ma non riesco a sblokkare i permessi...un aiutino per favore?
<jester-> taurus27: nella home?
<jester-> o in /
<taurus27> file system/etc/ettercap/etter.conf
<jester-> taurus27: se in / è pericoloso cambiare i permessi, edita con: gksu gedit /dove/sta/il file.txt
<jester-> gksu gedit /etc/ettercap/etter.conf
<jester-> se gedit è il tuo editor di testo di default
<taurus27> (gksu:3219): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. Errore di GConf: Nessun demone D-BUS in esecuzione
<jester-> taurus27: che ubuntu usi
<taurus27> backbox
<taurus27> geany come editor
<jester-> taurus27:  sudo nano /etc/ettercap/etter.conf
<jester-> taurus27:  sudo  geany /etc/ettercap/etter.conf
<taurus27> ahhhhhhhh finalmente!
<taurus27> grazie mille jester!
<luca> ciao raga qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come installare ubuntu 13.04 su macbook air 2011?
<jester-> luca: Mdu
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> luca: spero non ti seghi osx
<luca> vorrei passare fisso a ubuntu ma non riesco a istallarlo da usb
<luca> mi da errore al boot
<jester-> sarebbe come passare dalla gnocca a un travestito
<luca> ???
<jester-> luca: osx è la gnocca linux un travestito
<luca> meglio mac???
<jester-> virtualizzalo con virtulabox
<jester-> ciumbia
<luca> gia fatto ma e' lento da morire
<jester-> installa vbox e lo virtulaizzi cosi vedi ka differenza e non avrai problemi di driver visto che usa quelli dell'host
<luca> pensavo linux potesse essere meglio di mac
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> stesse virtu e molto piu bello
<jester-> rovini l'air
<luca> dite?
<jester-> poi de gustibus
<luca> e voi che usate?
<jester-> c'è a chi piaccione vecchie e di un quintale
<jester-> piacciono*
<jester-> sul mac osx naturalmente, su altri pc kubuntu in dualboot con winz
<jester-> minimo no ti va la wifi
<luca> ok
<jester-> e senza ethernet sei nella palta
<luca> provo allora con vbox
<us3r-> c'è qualcuno?
<us3r-> dopo aver cambiato la skeda video su ubuntu 12.10
<us3r-> ha cambiato il driver
<us3r-> e compiz sempre a 90 100% uso cpu
<us3r-> che cakkio devo fa'?
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-24
<xxx_> Hi
<checco87> ciao a tutti
<checco86> ciao a tutti, ce qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano col boot di ubuntu,?
<checco86> è una cosa veloce veloce sicuro niente di complcato, e che con tutte le guide sui messaggi di errore mount non riesco a capirci piu nulla,
<checco86> mi dice in avvio, "si è verificato un errore durante il mount 0"
<miki> buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno di una mano con il mio scanner, qualcun può aiutarmi? grazie.
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | miki
<ubot-it> miki: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<miki> ok, ho uno scanner canon mod. lide 70 che con qualsiasi programma di acquisizione immagini non riesco a farlo riconoscere, sapete come fare? grazie.
<cristian_c> miki, spiega bene cosa fai e cosa ottieni
<cristian_c> !dettagli | miki
<ubot-it> miki: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<miki> nello specifico uso l'ultima relase di Lubuntu
<cristian_c> poi?
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciao
<miki> cristian_c: sai come posso risolvere il mio problema con lo scanner?
<cristian_c> miki, ti ho chiesto ulteriori informazioni
<miki> te le ho date
<cristian_c> miki, mi hai detto soltanto quale release di ubuntu
<cristian_c> 08:23:19 <cristian_c> miki, spiega bene cosa fai e cosa ottieni
<miki> ho collegato lo scanner, ho aperto il proigramma SimpleScan, Gimp ed Xsane per vedere di acquisire qualcosa ma mi dicono che nessuno scanner è presente, per cui, dopo avervi detto il modello specifico dello scanner, mi sono rivolto a voi per cercare di risolvere la cosa.
<cristian_c> miki, sul wiki hai guardato
<cristian_c> ?
<miki> si ma da quallo che ho potuto capire lo scanner sembra non essere supportato
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> !scanner
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<cristian_c> miki, per la verità, non trovo niente sul wiki
<cristian_c> quindi non so dove l'hai letto
<cristian_c> XD
<miki> sui forum in giro
<cristian_c> miki, io avevo domandato sul wiki Xd
<cristian_c> miki, ci sono dlele discussioni in merito su ubuntuforums, ma il sito è stato attaccato e non è disponibile al momento
<cristian_c> *delle
<miki> quindi devo solo attendere o si può risolvere entro oggi questa cosa?
<cristian_c> miki, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=102118
<cristian_c> miki, non so
<cristian_c> miki, in ogni caso, quando si acquista uno scanner, si dovrebbe guardare la compatibilità :)
<cristian_c> perché potrebbe capitare quello sfigato
<miki> hai ragione ma così acquistare qualcosa in libertà diventa un dramma
<cri> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<cri> glpiana, olaz
<glpiana> ola cri
<cristian_c> miki, è un dramma dopo
<cristian_c> miki, nell'attesa, puoi risolvere con virtualbox
<miki> cioè?
<cristian_c> miki, installi una maccina virtuale
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<miki> cioè instalo virtualbox, ci metto xp e installo lo scanner?
<cristian_c> miki, sì
<miki> azz
<cristian_c> miki, sto leggendo anche che sono riusciti a farlo andare con uno script perl
<cristian_c> sul sito di juergen ernst
<miki> non sono un esperto, che hanno fatto!?
<cristian_c> miki, tu hai fretta, quindi virtualbox mi sembra la soluzione più veloce
<cristian_c> miki, non è colpa mia se hanno attaccato il forum
<akis24> giorno
<pasticcione> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno pasticcione
<pasticcione> ho combinato un pasticcio
<akis24> a tema allora :)
<pasticcione> grub
<pasticcione> allora...
<pasticcione> w7 e ubuntu 12.04 su unico hd
<pasticcione> grub non si apre per permettermi di scegliere il SO con cui partire
<pasticcione> ho provato varie opzioni, ma non ho ottenuto risultati
<akis24> pasticcione:  si avvia solo ubuntu ?
<pasticcione> no si avvia solo w7 che ho installato per primo
<akis24> pasticcione non hai installato grub su mbr del disco credo
<pasticcione> prima funzionava e nel partizionamento ho seguito le indicazioni
<OverMe> e tra il "funzionava" e il "non funziona più" che hai fatto?
<pasticcione> sono entrato con grub disk x dare i comandi a mano, ma niente
<pasticcione> ossia ho provato a ripristinare grub
<pasticcione> la risposta è che non riesce a leggere o trovare il percorso
<OverMe> ?
<OverMe> avvia con la live e torna qui
<Riccardone> pasticcione: non è che per caso hai messo il timeout a 0 sec e automaticamente lui parte con la prima scelta (ovvero W7) ?
<pasticcione> no, avevo 10 secondi; attualmente il grub non si vede proprio più
<akis24> Riccardone: non ha grub su mbr .. si avvia winz
<akis24> pasticcione: segui le indicazioni di OverMe
<pasticcione> esatto
<Riccardone> akis24: ma ha detto che "prima funzioanva" ...
<pasticcione> ma non ho fatto manovre strane
<Riccardone> pasticcione: ok. rientra in live
<pasticcione> cmq ok prendo la live e mi ricollego con lo stesso nick
<pasticcione> thank's
<Andrea> salve
<Guest91915> volevo un aiuto... posso chiedere?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Uzzi> ciao ho un fastidiosissimo problema con libvirt: device vnet0 entered promiscuous mode virbr0: topology change detected, propagating virbr0: port 1(vnet0) entered forwarding state e mi butta giù la connessione di eth0 che uso x usicre su internet. Sembrerebbe un problema noto, qualcuno ha info in merito?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, a che proposito?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest91915
<ubot-it> Guest91915: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest91915> Ho installato la versione 10.10 sul mio portatile vecchio di 8 anni, lfunziona, però mi da problemi con la connessione installando applicazioni e cercando aggiornamenti software, però riesco perfettamente a navigare sul browser... come mai?
<Uzzi> cristian_c: su eventuali soluzioni per questo problema di reti con libvirt
<akis24> Guest91915:  il supporto a quella distro è finito da un bel pezzo .. è vecchia
<Guest91915> ho provato ad installare la 12.04... ma mi dice this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU pae
<Guest91915> unable to boot - use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<cristian_c> Guest91915, ti serve il kernel non pae
<Guest91915> così c'è scritto...
<cristian_c> Uzzi, eh, ma non hai spiegato il contesto, hai postato soltanto l'errore
<cristian_c> Guest91915, quale iso hai scaricato?
<Guest91915> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386
<gianko> ciao a tutti,qualcuno può seguirmi un'attimo sull'installazione di ubuntu 13.4 da live mint 14?
<gianko> <riccardone ci sei>?
<cristian_c> Guest91915, ma il pc è vecchio
<gianko> <riccardone>
<cristian_c> Guest91915, mica hai i requisiti
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Guest91915
<ubot-it> Guest91915: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<OverMe> Guest91915, scarica xubuntu o lubuntu 12.04, sono più snelle e di default hanno il kernel generic e non pae
<cristian_c> OverMe, anche xubuntu?
<Riccardone> ciao gianko
<Riccardone> eccomi
<OverMe> la 12.04 se non ricordo male, sì
<cristian_c> ah
<gianko> ciao,sei l'unico che mi ricordi da ieri insieme a jester...allora,sono riuscito a far ripartire in modo live il mio pc..
<Riccardone> gianko: vuoi passare da linux mint a ubuntu 13.04 ?
<gianko> con mint 14 si può fare?
<OverMe> o_O
<Riccardone> gianko: non so, no la conosco per niente ...
<Guest91915> ok... che differenza fa fra xubuntu o lubuntu?
<Riccardone> Guest91915: l'interfaccia grafica
<Riccardone> Guest91915: Xubunut monta XFCE , mentre Lubuntu LXDE
<OverMe> gianko, se vuoi mettere ubuntu, serve la live di ubuntu
<Guest91915> e quella più comoda, qual'è?
<gianko> beh credo che sia un pò come tutti i programmi live..oppure devo installarlo definitivamente mint per poi mettere ubuntu?
<OverMe> gianko, se vuoi mettere ubuntu, serve la live di ubuntu
<Riccardone> Guest91915: che intendi per 'comoda'
<Riccardone> ?
<Riccardone> gianko: secondo me sei matto ...
<cristian_c> lol
<gianko> perchè dici..
<Guest91915> nel senso fra le 2 quale scelgo?
<cristian_c> gianko, l'installer di mint installerà mint ovviamente
<Riccardone> anch'io vorrei andare a Napoli passando per Venezia, ma non mi conviene mi sa ...
<cristian_c> gianko, ti serve una live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest91915, provale in live entrambe
<Guest91915> giusto...
<cristian_c> e poi scegli
<Uzzi> cristian_c: dunque ho una serie di macchine virtuali che sono su una lan 192.168.122.xyz che poi esce usando eth0 sulla rete che in quel momento sto usando(ufficio,casa ecc ec) ebbene spessissimo quando ho 1 o più vm aperte, mi si sconnette la rete eth0 e quindi non esco più
<Riccardone> Guest91915: quella che più ti piace ... vedi gli screenshot e decidi
<Guest91915> :D
<Guest91915> grazie mille.
<Guest91915> speriamo funzionino.
<Riccardone> poi l'utilizzo è simile, ci devi 'prendere la mano' per i primi tempi ...
<cristian_c> Uzzi, capisco
<Guest91915> si questo l'ho gia messo in conto... voglio abbandonare del tutto windows.
<cristian_c> Guest91915, controlla l'hash delle iso
<Riccardone> Guest91915: ovvio, non sono Win-7-Enterprise-last-graphical ...
<cristian_c> Guest91915, sbagli
<Guest91915> l'hash?
<Riccardone> Guest91915: ottima scelta!
<cristian_c> !md5 | Guest91915
<ubot-it> Guest91915: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> Uzzi, dove esce l'errore?
<Uzzi> dmesg
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Uzzi, prova in /var/log/libvirt
<gianko> <riccardone> ok quindi devo scaricarmi ubuntu e installarlo anche da un live come mint,ma mi serve anche il live creator per la chiavetta oppure fa tutto ubuntu?
<cristian_c> gianko, il punto è che l'installer di mint installerà mint, l'installer di ubuntu installerà ubuntu
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> non avrebbe senso altrimeti
<cristian_c> *altrimenti
<cristian_c> XD
<gianko> <riccardone>scusa non ho mai installato nulla in vita mia,in fatto di pc...
<gianko> <cristian> ok capito,ma se mi scarico ubuntu adesso che sono in live mint posso?il mio pc è morto va solo in live!
<Uzzi> cristian_c: Failed to send audit message virt=kvm resrc=disk reason=start vm="DBhost" uuid=51051106-6c05-479d-59d6-47ec20ce4d86 old-disk="?" new-disk="/home/andrea/kvm_storage/DBpostgres.img": Operation not permitted
<cristian_c> gianko, sì, puoi scaricare ciò che vuoi da live
<Riccardone> gianko: certo che puoi scaricare e con con unetbootin crei la usb autopartente
<cristian_c> Uzzi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1157626
<gianko> <cristian><riccardone>grazie mille,volevo sapere questo..allora scarico anche unebootin,poi dopo scaricato ubuntu vedo se quella spece di traccia dell'immagine è valida (nn so come si chiama,forse MD5?)..poi lancio unebooting e installo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> gianko, unetbootin è per le live usb
<gianko> <cristian><riccardone>speriamo vada tutto bene,l'ultima volta mi si è fermato a metà ed è morto! :(
<Uzzi> uuu cristian_c sembra fixato nella versione libvirt - 1.0.2-0ubuntu11
<Guest91915> ok, scarico xubuntu... grazie!
<Riccardone> gianko: 1 - scarichi la iso di ubuntu e verifichi l'hash del file, 2-installi unetbootin , 3-lanci unetbootin e gli dai in pasto il file iso scaricarto, 4-avvi il pc modificando sul bios il bootstrap da live usb
<cristian_c> Launchpad Janitor (janitor) wrote on 2013-04-18:	
<Riccardone> Guest91915: azz ... speravo optassi per Lubuntu ...
<cristian_c> Uzzi, quale ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> su vbox?
<Uzzi> 13.04
<gianko> <riccardone>fino al punto 3 ci sono,ma come si modifica il bios,non so cosa è il bootstrap..
<Uzzi> e sto usando 1.0.2-0ubuntu11.13.04.2
<Riccardone> gianko: adesso sei in live ?
<gianko> <riccardone>modifica del bios significa che devo mettere il sistema definitivo?si sono il live mint 14 perchè l?hard disk non parte più...
<cristian_c> Uzzi, di libvirt?
<gianko> <riccardone>cioè il vecchio sistema non parte più
<Uzzi> cristian_c: eh si
<Uzzi> libvirt-bin 1.0.2-0ubuntu11.13.04.2
<Riccardone> gianko: la live mint è su usb o cd ?
<gianko> <riccardone> su cd
<Uzzi> libvirt0  1.0.2-0ubuntu11.13.04.2
<cristian_c> Uzzi, allora boh
<Riccardone> allora la ISO di ubuntu la devi masterizzare su CD e riavviare il sistema così com'è, senza modifiche al BIOS etc etc
<Uzzi> è davvero un casinone, mi è essenziale lavorare con 3/4 vm accese! e vedevo che con kvm/qemu le macchine linux sono molto più performanti che su virtualbox per esempio
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ma tu quale software utilizzi per virtualizzare?
<Uzzi> qemu
<gianko> riccardone:ok mi scarico ubuntu 13.4 e lo masterizzo su dvd R da 4,7 giga,poi faccio ripartire il pc con questo cd...e si installa da solo?devo controllare anche l'ash....
<Uzzi> qemu-kvm 1.4.0+dfsg-1expubuntu4
<Riccardone> si, controlla l'hash per sicurezza, poi una volta masterizzato riavvii il pc e si 'installa da solo' a eno di qualche click per l'impostazione della data/ora, tastiera IT etc etc
<Riccardone> l'installazione è grafica e user friendly, semplice davvero ...
<Riccardone> vai tranquillo
<Uzzi> virtualizzo circa 17 vm linux e 2 winzoz
<cristian_c> Uzzi, prova ad ovviare con altro software
<Uzzi> tipo?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, forse è  un bug di qemu
<cristian_c> Uzzi, non puou provare con virtualbox?
<cristian_c> *puoi
<gianko> riccardone:grazie mille!
<Riccardone> gianko: di nulla
<Uzzi> cristian_c: si, ma mi sembrava davvero davvero super performante qemu e adesso convertire 20 vm è un lavoraccio!! :(
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ok, ma se è un bug, che ci puoi fare?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, oltre che segnalarlo?
<cristian_c> *.
<Uzzi> cristian_c: poi cerco di usare meno cose della oracle possibile ;P
<cristian_c> Uzzi, eh, ma il lavoro è lavoro
<cristian_c> non aspetta nessuno
<cristian_c> Uzzi, hai già segnalato?
<Uzzi> non acora, ho modificato /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.libvirt.virt-aa-helper come segnalato e sto vedendo se le modifiche hanno risolto
<cristian_c> Uzzi, facci sapere
<cristian_c> ?
<Uzzi> cristian_c: no non ha funzionato :(
<cristian_c> Uzzi, segnala :)
<Uzzi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1157626
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> Uzzi, hai aggiunto un commento, ,a non hai sottoscritto
<cristian_c> *ma
<Uzzi> meglio crearne uno nuovo?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, non hai sottoscritto
<cristian_c> Notified of all changes
<cristian_c> non ci sei
<Uzzi> cristian_c: adesso?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ora ci sei, ottimo :)
<Uzzi> ;P
<cristian_c> Uzzi, solo in due avevano sottoscritto
<cristian_c> l'autore della segnalazione e un altro utente
<cristian_c> altri avevano soltanto aggiunto un commento
<cristian_c> non molto efficiente XD
<Uzzi> :D
<Uzzi> bye a tra poco
<Uzzi> cristian_c: http://upstream-tracker.org/changelogs/libvirt/1.0.6/changelog.html
<Uzzi> forse qui sembra dire qualcosa di interessante nell parte finale
<cristian_c> Uzzi, ma è un changelog
<Uzzi> della 1.0.6.
<cristian_c> Uzzi, la parte finale sarà relativa una versione vecchia
<cristian_c> *a
<Uzzi> vara faccio un bk delle .img delle vm e quasi quasi provo ad aggiornare da pps
<Uzzi> ppa*
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Uzzi, dovesse funzare, blocca il ppa
<cristian_c> così non ti aggiorna a tradimento
<Uzzi> k
<cristian_c> se non funza, lo purghi
<Riccardone> cristian_c: con olio di ricino, è ovvio!
<cristian_c> lol
<Uzzi> mmm
<us3r-> ciao
<us3r-> che devo fa su compiz prende troppa cpu
<us3r-> dopo aver cambiato il driver della skeda video
<us3r-> che ho cambiato la skeda video
<us3r-> ora usa un driver opensource
<us3r-> ma compiz prende troppa cpu
<us3r-> anche 100%
<us3r-> ho ubuntu 12.10 con unity
<Riccardone> us3r-: innanzitutto bisogna stare calmi ...
<us3r-> ma se sto a dormì davanti al monitor
<Riccardone> poi, rimetti il vecchio driver no ?
<us3r-> no, nn so qual'è
<us3r-> me l'ha fatto aggiornare
<us3r-> era per la vecchia scheda video 4670
<us3r-> ora ho la 7750
<cristian_c> us3r-, che pc?
<us3r-> il mio
<cristian_c> lol
<OverMe> -.-
<krabador> us3r-, esci se devi continuare cosi'.
<us3r-> dai nn so che fa
<us3r-> se sapete aiutarmi fatelo
<Riccardone> us3r-: il tuo modo insistente di scrivere è qusi fastidioso ... leggi qui : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Riccardone> *quasi
<us3r-> ma io rispetto tutti
<us3r-> volevo dire che non riesco a disabilitare compiz
<us3r-> perchè sembra unito a unity
<us3r-> pure quando faccio il login con cairodock login poi lo usa compiz
<us3r-> e non so che are
<cristian_c> us3r-, il pc è nuovo?
<us3r-> fare*
<glpiana> !enter | us3r-
<ubot-it> us3r-: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<us3r-> no non è nuovo, è di 4 anni fa
<us3r-> ieri ho cambiato la scheda video
<cristian_c> us3r-, hai provato con una derivata?
<cristian_c> con la stessa scheda video
<us3r-> e che è?
<us3r-> cioè?
<krabador> us3r-, apt - sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cristian_c> us3r-, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<us3r-> ce l'ho ccsm
<cristian_c> us3r-, hai aggiunto per caso i malefici ppa?
<krabador> us3r-, ecco, disabilita tutto, e amen
<us3r-> io ho disabilitato tutto ma sempre usa molta cpu
<us3r-> ha opengl abilitato e composite
<us3r-> me li fa tenere accesi perchè ho unity
<us3r-> cristian_c quali malefici ppa?
<cristian_c> boh, è una domanda
<us3r-> no, solo cose sicure ho messo
<cristian_c> us3r-, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<us3r-> ora sto su windows
<Riccardone> us3r-: meraviglio direi ...
<Riccardone> us3r-: come pensi di risolvere allora ?
<us3r-> ma come si toglie compiz?
<us3r-> se capisco come togliere compiz poi lo faccio
<Riccardone> sudo apt-get remove --pruge compiz
<us3r-> purge*
<us3r-> sì ma poi non è che poi mi sparisce anche unity?
<Riccardone> si, scusa
<Riccardone> sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz
<us3r-> allora mi segno 'sto comando
<cristian_c> us3r-, ovvio che sparisce
<OverMe> unity è un plugin di compiz
<OverMe> no compiz, no party
<us3r-> allora lo devo sostituire
<us3r-> che comando devo fa' per mettere xfce?
<cristian_c> us3r-, ti ho domandato se hai provato una derivata con la stessa scheda
<us3r-> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> us3r-, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<us3r-> allora questi 2 comandi?
<cristian_c> lol
<us3r->  sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz
<us3r->  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<us3r-> bastano questi?
<cristian_c> us3r-, a questo punto rimuovi unity
<Riccardone> poi pulisci con sudo apt-get autoremove
<Riccardone> e quindi svuoti la cache con sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<us3r-> e così compiz va via?
<us3r-> ok allora provo ora
<us3r-> ciao e grazie dopo torno boh
<Uzzi> qualcuno che usa kvm-qemu può segnalarmi in /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf cosa ha settato come user e group?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, su pastebin
<Uzzi> http://pastebin.com/SFdzUp7U
<cristian_c> Uzzi, sono righe commentate
<Uzzi> infatti, non vorrei che fosse necessario configurarle
<cristian_c> Uzzi, boh, guarda il man e vedi che dice in proposito
<cristian_c> :)
<Uzzi> difatti son in giro a leggere :D
<Uzzi> cristian_c: da quando sono rientrato nel canale, lavorando con due vm accese, non sono ancora caduto....dopo una modifica al file che ho postato
<Uzzi> ....adesso che l'ho detto, cadrò sicuro :D
<cristian_c> lol
<Uzzi> ..ancora su!!!!! ;P
<cristian_c> aspetta
<gia> ciao
<gia> qualcuno parla italiano?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | gia
<ubot-it> gia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gia> ho scaricato il file di istallazione di ubuntu sul pc, come devo fare per installarlo?
<krabador> gia, masterizzi in dvd, oppure fai una chiavetta usb con questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows se sei su win
<gia> tutta la cartella winrar?
<cristian_c> gia, winrar?
<cristian_c> quale winrar?
<cristian_c> non ci sono cartelle winrar
<krabador> gia, dove hai scaricato il file di cui parli'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> se l'hai scaricato dal sito ufficiale ubuntu, è un file iso
<cristian_c> già
<krabador> che non devi estrarre da nessuna parte
<gia> mi sa che ho fatto casino--------
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> se è quello che hai fatto con winrar, che su win spesso si autoassocia anche ai files iso
<gia> riprovo, scusate
<krabador> gia, se non hai cancellato il file che hai scaricato non è successo niente
<AndreAbe78> Ciao, ho appena acquistato un Asus X201 EP con Ubunto 12.04 LTS. All'avvio tutto bene solo che si è bloccato il sistema nel momento in cui ho provato a fare l'aggiornamento. Ho riavviato il sistema ma Ogni volta che inserisco la pw parte per un secondo una schermata nera e poi ritorna la videata per l'inserimento della pw. Il PC sembra bloccato e non si può fare più nulla, pensavo ad un reset del sistema, ma onestamente in q
<krabador> AndreAbe78, all'accensione, hai una schermata con opzioni di caricamento?
<AndreAbe78> No ho solo il nome del mio utente e della sessione ospite... Aggiungo che sono un completo neofita di ubunto..
<roberto_> salve, è questa la chat per avere un'aiuto per installare ubuntu?
<Riccardone> !installazione | roberto_
<ubot-it> roberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<roberto_> non riesco a capire la guida, ho un computer senza lettore cd, qualcuno mi potrebbe gentilmente spiegare la procedura?
<Riccardone> roberto_: che vuoi sapere ?
<Riccardone> se non hai un lettore CD crei la live USB e fai l'installazione da lì :)
<roberto_> non capisco come istallare questa live USB, ho scaricato l'immagine iso, poi?
<roberto_> creare*
<Riccardone> roberto_: che SO stai usando ora ?
<roberto_> windows 8, vorrei mettere ubuntu su un computer con windows 7 starter perché è un bidone
<Riccardone> il file che hai scaricato è su questo pc con Win8 ?
<Riccardone> devi creare una usb pen avviabile masterizzandoci la ISO scaricata
<roberto_> no, è sull'altro, mi potresti spiegare gentilmente come fare a creare questa usb pen avviabile?
<e-DIO-t> aptitude install unetbootin
<e-DIO-t> google search unetbootin
<e-DIO-t> fine :D
<Riccardone> roberto_: hai mille guide in giro per la rete, ci sono vari modi prova a dare una googlata :)
<roberto_> grazie:)
<Riccardone> roberto_: con Ubuntu si fa così http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb altrimenti devi utilizzare altri software ...
<Riccardone> e-DIO-t: ha win7 ...
<roberto_> ma ubuntu ancora non l'ho installato, con winsows7, adesso vedo che dice google
<Riccardone> roberto_: credo che esista unetbootin anche per win ...
<roberto_> in poche parole devo masterizzare l'immagine .iso che ho scaricato sulla usb?
<Riccardone> roberto_: esatto!
<Riccardone> roberto_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ qui scarichi unetbootin
<Riccardone> roberto_: dopodichè lo avvii e gli dai in pasto il file .ISO che hai scaricato
<Riccardone> roberto_: la USB deve essere di almeno 1GB e formattata FAT32 (formattala con Win7 insomma)
<z3r0-sTr3sS> ciaossu :D
<Riccardone> roberto_: alla fine del processo di masterizzazione hai la usb pen prnta con Ubuntu live che avviandolo può ,volendo, installarsi sul PC ...
<Riccardone> roberto_: fine
<roberto_> adesso provo, vediamo, grazie in anticipo
<Riccardone> roberto_: figurati
<e-DIO-t> [comunque si, esiste pure per win unetbootin, anzi, penso sia nato piu' per quello che per gli altri]
<akis24> ciao
<roberto_> riccardone ci sei ancora?
<Riccardone> roberto_: si
<roberto_> aaallora, ho masterizzato l'immagine .iso sulla usb, e ora secondo la guida la dovrei inserire nel computer e accenderlo, ma si avvia normalmente, che devo far?
<Riccardone> roberto_: devi impostare il BIOS affinchè i dati di boot li vada a leggere dall usb e non dall'HD ...
<Riccardone> roberto_: quando avvii il pc, prima del logo di win ti compare un logo con, in basso, delle scritte e dei tasti da premere giusto ?
<Riccardone> solitamente, per cambiare la sequenza di boot sui portatili si usa F9, ma dipende dal tuo laptop
<roberto_> si, ho premuto F2, sono nel bios, nella cartella boot, se non erro dovrebbe essere questa
<Riccardone> roberto_: si
<roberto_> questo è un bidone e si usa F2 aahhahahha
<roberto_> bene, ho dato la priorità alla USB HDD
<roberto_> dovrebbe essere questa
<Riccardone> esatto, ora, con la USB inserita, riavvia il pc ...
<Riccardone> ovviamente F10 per salvare le modifiche e uscire
<roberto_> avvio di windows non riuscito. il problema dovrebbe essere dovuto etc etc..
<Riccardone> mmm... strano
<Riccardone> hai salvato le modifiche con F10 prima di riavviare ?
<roberto_> adesso ho provato ad aprire la usb con win8 per vedere che c'e dentro, e mi da una serie di cartelle, dovrebe essere giusto,
<Riccardone> roberto_: hai per caso anche un HDD esterno oltre alla pen drive ?
<Riccardone> roberto_: si si è giusto
<roberto_> no, non c'e nient'altro collegato oltre la USB
<Riccardone> e la USB l'hai formattata prima di utilizzare Unetbootin ?
<roberto_> non ho utilizzato quel programma, adesso la formatto e rimetto tutto vediam
<Riccardone> roberto_: ahi ahi ahi ...
<SantaMucca> roberto_, e che hai utilizzato?
<roberto_> boh un programma che ho trovato
<ChristineCroce> che bello
<roberto_> isotousb
<roberto_> ahahahahhahaha
<ChristineCroce> uno parla, dice e l'altro fa un po' come cazzo je pare
<Riccardone> utilizza Unetbootin, funziona sicuro ... altri software utilizzano syslinux per la formattazione ma non va tanto bene ...
<ChristineCroce> questi sono i motivi che ti fanno passa' la voglia di da supporto :/
<Riccardone> roberto_: dai, prova con Unetbootin
<roberto_> scusa tanto ma dopo che uno ti dice di cercare su google, è quello che ho datto, se ti guardi la chat i suggerimenti sul programma me li avete dati dopo..quindi evita
<roberto_> fatto*
<roberto_> poi se vuoi fare polemica e far vedere a tutti che ne sai di piu di me fai pure nulla da dire
<Riccardone> roberto_: purtroppo per te però questo è un canale in cui si parla di ubuntu, NON di come creare usb avviabili ...
<Riccardone> roberto_: apprezza perlomeno la pazienza di chi ti sta aiutando ...
<roberto_> perfetto, io dall'inizio ho chiesto con gentilezza se qualcuno mi potesse indicare dove trovare la chat per il tipo di problema che ho, non mi sembra che nessuno mi abbia indicato nessuna chat
<Riccardone> roberto_: non è detto che esista una chat o perlomeno nessuno la conosce evidentemente :)
<Riccardone> roberto_: se ti serve aiuto comunque dai retta :)
<roberto_> ma nulla da dire, non esiste la chat, mi si dice, guarda non esiste questo tipo di chat, però noi possiamo aiutarti, spiega pure il tuo problema, ciò non è stato detto, mi è stato detto di cercare su google una guida qualsiasi visto che c'e ne sono millemila, e cosi ho fatto, poi i suggerimenti che mi avete dato sono arrivati dopo, quinid non vi lamentate se poi uno ha già scaricato un'altro programma
<Riccardone> roberto_: e chi si lamenta :)
<Riccardone> però se poi le cose non vanno, mica te la puoi prendere con noi ...
<jester-> roberto_: qui ti avranno dato link al wiki, penso
<roberto_> l'altro tizio che ora non sta esprimendo il suo parere
<roberto_> con te "ricardone" nulla da dire, gentilissimo
<Riccardone> roberto_: la mia esperienza con Unetbootin è andata sempre bene, per il resto non so ...
<roberto_> e ti ringrazio
<Riccardone> jester-: esatto
<jester-> roberto_: sei da winz'
<jester-> ?
<roberto_> non so cosa sia winz scusa l'ignoranza
<roberto_> aaah ok, sisi
<jester-> = windows porinucia uindos
<jester-> pronuncia*
<Riccardone> roberto_: scaricati Unetbootin per Win
<Riccardone> e rifai la procedura di masterizzazione
<SantaMucca> roberto_, tra parentesi non so che ti hanno detto ma nessuna guida per installare ubuntu ti dirà di usare isotousb perchè "This software currently only support Windows bootable disk"
<roberto_> vorrei passare a ubuntu per un win7 starter che è un bidone, e poi nel caso mi trovassi bene passare anche con questo computer (win8)
<jester-> !usbwin | roberto_ se non va questa il problema è a monte
<ubot-it> roberto_ se non va questa il problema è a monte: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<aasdas> ce qualcuno?
<jester-> roberto_: è consigliato non passare mai ma averli entrmbi visto che gli os non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<jester-> !qualcuno | aasdas
<ubot-it> aasdas: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aasdas> Volevo sapere se ubuntu server supporta l espansione del volume del disco avendo provato free nas ma non essendoci riuscito
<roberto_> adesso provo con il programma suggeritomi da riccardone, vediamo
<jester-> roberto_: usnwin è il migliore in assoluto per winz
<roberto_> comunque per sostituire dovrei formattare il disco e poi?
<jester-> sceglerari: usa l'intero disco
<jester-> se ti vuoi flagellare
<jester-> roberto_: installa accanto per tenere anche winz
<jester-> aasdas: spiega espansione
<Riccardone> roberto_: se vuoi puoi formattare, ma hai anche la possibilità di partizionare il disco ed avere entrambi i SO ...
<roberto_> adesso ubuntu sta andando, ho cliccato su install ubuntu, corretto?
<Riccardone> roberto_: mi sono perso qualcosa ? in che senso Ubuntu sta andando ?
<jester-> consigliato prima prova ubuntu
<Riccardone> stavi scaricando Unetbootin mi ricordo ...
<jester-> cosi vedi cosa va e cosa eventualemnte non va
<jester-> Riccardone: hihihi
<roberto_> va bene, comunque ho messo l'immagine con quel programma nella usb, fatto tutto poi ho inserito l'USB nel computer, acceso ed è partito,
<aasdas> nel senso io ho un raid  da 8tb  se aggiungo un altro disco per esempio da  2 ce la possibilita di portarlo a 10tb senza rifare tutto il volume e di conseguenza perdere tutto?
<Riccardone> roberto_: ok. avvia in modalità live ovvero scegli l'opzione "prova Ubuntu"
<jester-> aasdas: linux non supporta raid oltre il fake
<jester-> 2 hd
<jester-> e rai del put
<jester-> raid
<Riccardone> roberto_: ci giochi un po', poi se ti piace fai l'installazione grafica ...
<aasdas> puoi spiegarti meglio?
<Riccardone> z3r0-sTr3sS: stai laggato non c'è male ...
<roberto_> adesso provo, cosa sarebbe l'installazione grafica?
<jester-> aasdas: in linux/ubuntu & co di serie è possibile solo raid fake
<Riccardone> roberto_: l'installazione con la GUI, non da testo ...
<roberto_> stai parlando arabo ahahha
<jester-> aasdas: a meno che pigli redhat e paghi le aggiunte
<Riccardone> roberto_: se ti leggi la guida nel wiki capirai la differenza :)
<jester-> Riccardone: va che è l'ora happy trolls
<roberto_> perfetto:) ora gioco un po, vediamo
<z3r0-sTr3sS> <Riccardone> scusami non era mia intenzione ^^
<roberto_> ragazzi, è lentissimo..
<Riccardone> stai su una live ...
<jester-> roberto_: da usb è normale e ancora piu normale se il pc lè vecio
<aasdas> avendo un controller raid che mi permette di fare l espansione del volume da 8tb a 10tb con un disco ubuntu vede l incremento del volume?
<jester-> Riccardone: è lento ma ha avviato in 10 sec netti
<Riccardone> roberto_: sicuramente meglio di Win7 ...
<jester-> in 5 scaricato e usato itin
<roberto_> ora no, adesso provo a installarlo
<jester-> roberto_: che pc è
<aasdas> \w
<roberto_> un aspire one D270, vi dico solo che ha intel atom
<Riccardone> roberto_: vai. tanto l'installazione grafica è user-friendly e semplice da installare ...
<aasdas>  avendo un controller raid che mi permette di fare l espansione del volume da 8tb a 10tb con un disco ubuntu vede l incremento del volume?
<SantaMucca> non sarebbe meglio xubuntu o lubuntu su quella macchina?
<Riccardone> SantaMucca: sicuramente si, ma ognuno è libero di scegliere, l'open-source è proprio questo ...
<SantaMucca> Riccardone, sì ma non sono sicuro che lui abbia chiara la possibilità di scelta
<Riccardone> SantaMucca: chi non sa le cose e legge in giro che Ubuntu fa rinvenire pc vecchi, chissà cosa pensa poi ...
<Riccardone> SantaMucca: è già partito con l'installazione ... Non si è letto nemmeno le guide, non sa a cosa va incontro :)
<aasdas> nessuno che sa aiutarmi?
<Riccardone> aasdas: non so cosa rispondere alla tua domanda :(
<aasdas> perche ho provato con free nas ma vedeva si l espansione a 8 tb ma non li vedeva "fisicamente"
<roberto_> sarà un'avventura, grazie per l'ironia gratuita
<aasdas> roberto alla scoperta di ubuntu  (?)
<Riccardone> roberto_: in bocca al lupo e benvenuto nel nuovo mondo :)
<jester-> aasdas: e 4 su ubuntu di serie solo 2 hd come raid
<jester-> va solo raid minimale
<roberto_> grazie, grazie anche per l'aiuto
<aasdas> anche se ho un controller da cuii posso fare la creaazione e l espansione del volume?
<jester-> !raid | aasdas
<ubot-it> aasdas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<jester-> aasdas: il sistema quello solo supporta
<jester-> a meno compri da canonical quello pro
<jester-> o redhat o suse
<aasdas> No ho letto la guida e dici controller raid istallati sulla scheda madre
<aasdas> il mio e un controller raid istallato sulla scheda madre posso creare il raid da lui
<aasdas> a me interessa sapere
<aasdas> se espando il volume da li linux mi legge il volume cambiato o no
<jester-> aasdas: devi provare
<aasdas> il problema e che per ogni volta che creo il volume nuovo sono 3 giorni...
<jester-> aasdas: chiedi su #ubuntu-dev
<aasdas> come ci entro?
<aasdas> scusate ma sono nuovo
<jester-> canale inglese degli sviluppatori
<Riccardone> dai il comando /JOIN #ubuntu-dev
<aasdas> provo a vedere se le mie conoscenze il lingua inglese mi serviranno a qualocosa grazie mille
<jester-> aasdas:  è vuoto
<Riccardone> io vado a fare la doccia ...
<Riccardone> è sempre un piacere
<Riccardone> a presto
<jester-> aasdas:  #ubuntu-it-dev
<aasdas> bene...ci sono altre possibilita?
<z3r0-sTr3sS> ragazzi non riesco a visualizzare le notifiche di pop out di xchat gnome
<PaoloRotolo> Salve a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> L'altro giorno ho installato con successo i driver proprietari AMD per la mia scheda video. È la prima volta che uso una scheda AMD, una Radeon HD 7790. Funziona tutto bene, compresa l'accelerazione 3D.
<PaoloRotolo> Nei "dettagli" del sistema però alla voce "grafica", mi appare la scritta "Driver: VESA: BONAIRE". È normale?
<PaoloRotolo> Ho sentito dire che i driver Vesa sono quelli generici
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: dovresti vedere in lsmod se è caricato il radeon
<jester-> ma ati va bene con quelli open
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, quello radeon era incluso di default, solo che non partiva l'accelerazione 3D
<PaoloRotolo> Ho attivato quelli dal sito e tutto va bene
<jester-> se va il 3d è a posto
<PaoloRotolo> Solo che non capisco perchè continua a dirmi che uso i driver Vesa
<jester-> fosse il vesa 3d non ci sarebbe
<jester-> glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<PaoloRotolo> direct rendering: Yes
<jester-> o posto
<PaoloRotolo> Ok, jester- grazie :) L'unico problema che mi rimane con la nuova scheda video è il calore, scalda veramente molto con ubuntu
<jester-> vesa non supporta 3d
<jester-> la scheda scalda?
<PaoloRotolo> Sì, almeno guardando alcuni test online, ho notato che scalda molto di più con Ubuntu che con altri sistemi operativi (purtroppo non è solo un problema di scheda video). Magari installo qualcosa per la gestione delle ventole
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: è l'hw non tanto adatto a linux
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: 13.04?
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, attualmente sono su 13.10
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: 13.10 è alpha
<jester-> non fa testo
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, eh, lo so... Vorrà dire che installo 13.04 e 13.10 in dual boot e vado su Saucy solo quando devo sviluppare
<jester-> lavorare su una alpha?
<jester-> cosa ha le 13.04 che non ti fa sviluppare
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, soprattutto per Ubuntu Touch. Su 13.10 è facile installare Ubuntu SDK e iniziare a sviluppare subito
<LoZioNe> heilà salve ^^
<aasdas> ubuntu server supporta interfaccia web???
<LoZioNe> ragazzi avrei una domanda da porre: ho un hd esterno da 150GB collegato usb su cui vorrei installare di nuovo Linux...ho provato sia da live usb che da cd ma nulla...mi da errore.Il cd è funzionante (Kubuntu 12.10 AMD 64X)
<LoZioNe> ho provato anche da una chiavetta usb ma nulla.L'hd è vuoto ed è formattato NTFS
<jester-> LoZioNe: cioè l'installer non vede il disco usb'
<LoZioNe> Jester: lo vede ma non mi fa avviare l'installer
<LoZioNe> mentre se vado da Wubi si
<jester-> LoZioNe: ma avvii la usb al boot'
<jester-> dentro a winz mica funza
<jester-> o il cd se su dvd hai scritto la iso
<LoZioNe> Jester: ho provato da boot con il cd e nada
<LoZioNe> da usb non mi installa nessun programma per creare una usb avviabile
<LoZioNe> ho seguito anche il Wiki su Ubu.it ma nulla
<jester-> LoZioNe: stai facendoi casino, come hai fatto il dvd
<jester-> e la usb
<LoZioNe> non riesco a installare un programma che crei usb avviabili
<LoZioNe> posso provare con Nero
<jester-> LoZioNe: NERO  centra con le usb ma con la cd
<jester-> !usbwin | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> LoZioNe: click destro sulla iso e apri con nero
<infrid> qw
<jester-> aiò
<LoZioNe> asp provo con una soluzione arrivata da ubot-it
<LoZioNe> ;)
<jason_hudson> LoZioNe, su richiesta di jester-. :P
<jester-> LoZioNe: poi devi dire al pc di fare boot da cdrom o usb
<jester-> ubot-it  tomNT risponte
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tomNT risponte'
<jester-> ubot-it  tomanta risponte
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LoZioNe> jester: si per quello no problema grazie mille adesso provo
<LoZioNe> Impossibile scaricare Universal-USB-Installer-1_9_3_7 ?!?
<aasdas> ragazzi ho appena finiti di istallare ubuntu serve al login metto l id ma non mi fa mettere la password perche?
<LoZioNe> forse ci siamo :) grazie mille a tutti
<marina__> ciao
<marina__> scusate, ho chiesto ieri come formattare un portatile su cui c'è ubuntu 13.04 e mi hanno detto di usare il cd di ubuntu
<marina__> ma non ci riesco
<marina__> vorrei formattare e basta
<keythug_> aiuto wajù è la prima volta su xchat ..!
<keythug_> come faccio a scaricare?
<jason_hudson> marina__, svuotare l'hard disk?
<marina__> formattare, mi hanno chiesto di istallarci win xp e poi ubuntu
<jason_hudson> marina__, quello allora puoi farlo col cd di xp...Cancelli le partizioni attuali, installi XP su una partizione che ti crei da lì e poi installi Ubuntu...A meno che io non abbia frainteso il tuo intento.
<keythug_> grazie della risposta a tuttiiii non vi accalcate èèèè wajù!!!
<keythug_> irc://irc.darksin.it
<jason_hudson> keythug_, scaricare cosa?
<marina__> win non va, perché c'è ubuntu, si blocca il cd di win
<jason_hudson> marina__, con quale errore?
<marina__> dice di controllare il disco perché c'è qualcosa che non va, un virus, ma secondo me è che c'è ubuntu, semplicemente
<jason_hudson> marina__, da Ubuntu live cancella tutte le partizioni con Gparted.
<marina__> ma nel menù che compare col cd di ubuntu 13.04 non mi dice di formattare, solo di reinstallare
<marina__> dove lo pesco gparted
<marina__> scusa, torno dopo
<jason_hudson> :\
<keythug_> waààà grazie Jason che hai risp scaricare i file
<jason_hudson> keythug_, questo canale non tratta quel tema.
<cristian_c> lol
<jason_hudson> Questo canale è solo per supporto ubuntu.
<jason_hudson> Non per film etc.
<jason_hudson> !p2p
<ubot-it> Condivisione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione
<jason_hudson> O_O
<keythug_> e allora come devo fare ? te l ho detto 1 volta
<jason_hudson> Non proverò mai più ad usare il bot. :'(
<cristian_c> ehehe
<keythug_> in che canale???
<cristian_c> nessuno
<jason_hudson> keythug_, questo canale non tratta neanche questo.
<jason_hudson> keythug_, se hai rogne con Ubuntu chiedi qui, qualsiasi altra cosa è off-topic.
<keythug_> siiii capito .ma com xchat non si puo scaricare ?
<cristian_c> lol
<jason_hudson> Sì.
<keythug_> èèè come ???
<keythug_> vabbuò ja capito ...grz uguale adesso vedo io
<jason_hudson> keythug_, vai in un canale dove condividono roba e ti fai mandare quello che vuoi.
<Shin3> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Shin3> a no qua non c'è scritto
<keythug_>  /msg nome_bot_possessore_del_file xdcc send #id_file
<Shin3> -.-°
<cristian_c> !chat | keythug_
<ubot-it> keythug_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriella> ciao ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu 12.04LTS ma non mi riconosce la stampante Canon MF4750...
<gabriella> qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<krabador> gas
<krabador> gabriella, http://it.software.canon-europe.com/products/0011153.asp
<cri> ciao
<akhilleus> riesce qualcuno a farmi disattivare questo dannato bloc num all'avvio????
<cristian_c> akhilleus, alla schermata di login?
<akhilleus> no io ho l'accesso automatico
<akhilleus> appena il desktop parte
<akhilleus> ho pur eil tool ma nn va
<akhilleus> ho decommentato
<akhilleus> nulla (((
<akhilleus> e nel bios non trovo nulla
<akhilleus> lxde lubuntu
<cristian_c> quale tool
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, calma, spiega quale display manager utilizzi
<akhilleus> pcmanfm
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, no, non file manager
<cristian_c> display manager
<akhilleus> n so
<cristian_c> il gestore della schermata di login
<akhilleus> non so
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> gnome 2 credo sarà su lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> stai facendo confusione
<cristian_c> lightdm o altro?
<akhilleus> dimmi tu lo sai nn sono bravo
<akhilleus> come vedo?
<cristian_c> gdm, mdm, kdm, lxdm, ecc..
<akhilleus> credo l'ultimo ma nn so dimmi come fare x vedere
<cristian_c> akhilleus, asp
<cristian_c> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cristian_c> proviamo
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> funge
<akhilleus> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<akhilleus> dice
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uguale a me
<akhilleus> cosa faccio allora?
<cristian_c> hai lghtdm
<cristian_c> *lightdm
<akhilleus> si come risolvo?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, avrai fatto un casino
<akhilleus> non credo
<cristian_c> con gnome se ti dimentichi il bloc num attivo quando esci lui se lo ricorda e lo riattiva al prossimo login
<akhilleus> dai dai risolviamo
<akhilleus> dai la guida :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non sono un distributore di guide
<cristian_c> ;)
<akhilleus> la solution )
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, devi avere un po' di pazienza
<cristian_c> :)
<akhilleus> dai che tu ci stai un nanosecondo
<akhilleus> dimmi )))
<cristian_c> akhilleus, lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, devi avere pazienza
<cristian_c> akhilleus, allora, per attivarlo o per disattivarlo?
<akhilleus> disattivare
<akhilleus> all'avivo
<akhilleus> avvio*
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, poi entra in modalità di ripristino
<akhilleus> nn riesco
<akhilleus> nn ho fatto nulla s è difficile resta così
<akhilleus> pazienza
<akhilleus> ho lxlfe a dopo spacco il pc è sempre un problema io sono fatto per windows 3.1 mi sa
<marina__> ciao
<mibofra> ciao marina__ , che ti serve :) ?
<marina__> ho un portatile con ubuntu 13.04 istallato, mi hanno chiesto di istallarci anche win xp, ma il cd di win ovviamente vede ubuntu e si blocca, allora vorrei formattare e mettere prima win e poi ubuntu, visto che lo so fare, ma non riesco a formattare, il cd di win si blocca, allora mi hanno detto di usare il cd di ubuntu 13.04, ma non trovo come formattare
<marina__> mi chiede direttamente se voglio istallare ubuntu o provarlo dal cd
<marina__> mi dicevano di formattare dal cd usando gparted, ma dove lo trovo ?!?
<krabador> marina__, allora, fa partire ubuntu 13.04 in live
<krabador> apri il gestore delle partizioni
<krabador> e da li puoi formattare tranquillamente il disco , cambiare partizioni
<krabador> ed installare il sistema operativo
<marina__> che significa "in live" ?
<krabador> hai il cd/dvd di ubuntu?
<marina__> si, il cd di ubuntu 13.04
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> fallo partire in boot
<marina__> fatto
<krabador> e seleziona "prova ubunti senza installare"
<krabador> caricherai ubuntu in live
<marina__> ahhhh, prova ubuntu da cd !
<krabador> se vuoi pero' ubuntu e win in dual boot, devi installare prima win
<krabador> poi ubuntu
<marina__> si, è quello che vorrei fare dopo aver formattato
<krabador> se fai i contrario , ti tocca ripristinare grub
<krabador> marina__, il cd di win ti consente di formattare
<krabador> marina__, in ogni caso,una volta aperto
<krabador> ubuntu in live, carica il gestore partizioni, e formatta la partizione win in ntfs
<marina__> eh, però si blocca all'inizio dicendomi che c'è qualcosa che non va nel HD, penso si tratti di ubuntu
<marina__> il cd di win, intendo
<krabador> marina__, di che win parli?
<marina__> win xp del 2002
<krabador> marina__, non è un buon segno se il il cd di win si blocca
<marina__> eh, lo so, ho tutti pezzi d'antiquariato qui...
<marina__> scusami, io sto esplorando il cd di ubuntu 13.04, ma come si carica il gestore partizioni ?
<mibofra> marina__, è già installato
<mibofra> cerca nella dash il gparted
<mibofra> *oppure se in fate di installazione scegli altro fa lo stesso
<marina__> sono ignorante, cos'è la dash ?
<marina__> (lavoravo con win, sto facendo amicizia con ubuntu...)
<a7x> marina__, esiste un wiki, leggilo tutto.
<marina__> se scrivo in wiki gestore partizioni non mi trova nulla, comunque
<krabador> marina__, in alto a sinistra, clicca sul simbolo, ti apparirà una finestra, al suo interno scrivi gparted
<krabador> marina__, o gestore partizioni
<krabador> marina__, comunque, visto che il tuo problema non riguarda strettamente il funzionamento del sistema operativo, spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | marina__
<ubot-it> marina__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marina__> ok, grazie, ciao
<kalce> buonasera a tutti
<kalce> uso 12.04 che software mi consigliate per convertire un formato video in mp3
<Luca> Salve, ho cercato di reinstallare php, apache2 e mysql ma non ricordo come aveva fatto,,mesi fa, quando usavo Ubuntu 12.10. Ho provato ma ora non funziona niente... cosa devo installare ?
<Simone> Ciao
<Simone> Come posso Installare TS 3?
<vlt> kalce: ffmpeg
<Simone> Che?
<vlt> Luca: Cos’hai già provato?
<kalce>  vlt , grazie... ma ce l' ho già installato.... si usa da terminale?
<Simone> Qualcuno Potrebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Simone, cos'è TS3?
<Simone> enzotib,  teamspeak 3
<vlt> kalce: Sì, sul terminale.
<enzotib> Simone, non credo sia nei repo ufficiali, quindi...
<vlt> kalce: Prova `ffmpeg -i video_file audio.mp3`
<Simone> Quindi?
<enzotib> Simone, quindi non si dà supporto
<vlt> Simone: Ho trovato http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<kalce>  vlt , azz.... supponevo.... e come si fà? o dove posso trovare le istruzioni per addoperarlo?
<vlt> Simone: Devi scaricarla da TS
<vlt> kalce: Ogni comando ha un manuale.
<enzotib> vlt, ti metti a linkare siti non ufficiali e per di più in tedesco? astieniti please
<vlt> kalce: Potresti leggere `man ffmpeg`
<vlt> enzotib: :-D
<kalce>  vlt , lo trovo su internet .. giusto?
<vlt> kalce: apri un terminale
<kalce>  vlt , fatto
<vlt> kalce: scrivi `man ffmpeg` (se l’hai installato)
<kalce>  vlt , ok.... mi è venuto la spiegazione
<kalce>  vlt , tutta in inglese ovviamente
<vlt> kalce: hmmm, aspetta
<kalce>  vlt , mi armo di voglia e me lo traduco.... molte grazie comunque....
<kalce> grazie a tutti...... buon proseguimento.... bye bye
<vlt> C’è una regola di non incollare in canale blog vari o_O
<vlt> enzotib: scusa
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-25
<cri> hi
<Riccardone> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<cri> akis24,
<cri> giorno
<Riccardone> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<akis24> ciao cri
<akis24> ciao Riccardone
<Riccardone> ciao akis24
<cri> akis24, ma tu stai sempre su manjaro?
<akis24> si di solito per ora
<cri> ho installato hexchat
<cri> ma mi da uno strano messaggio
<cri> XD
<akis24> quale cri ?
<cri> Il testo è finito prima di trovare il carattere di quoting corrispondente per "(il testo era sh -c hexchat --existing --url")
<cri> provato a reinstallare ma fa uguale
<cri> lo devo avviare da terminale -.-
<moni> ciao a tutti ,ho unproblema col boot di ubuntu, non riesco a farlo partire dal menu del bios ,ho fatto un casino,chi mi aiuta per favore?
<akis24> moni:  esponi bene il problema
<moni> avevo un errore nel boot ,poi vagando nei forum ho installato dei boot manager per risolvere ma ora non parte piu
<moni> dal bios mida varie voci per far partire i sistemi operativi ma poi non parte mai, ho solo ubuntu ora
<akis24> moni:  hai winz e ubuntu  ?
<moni> prima si ora no solo ubuntu e vorrei solo quello
<moni> errore 0X0000225
<akis24> moni devi reinstallare grub  invece di usare boot manager
<moni> come faccio ,da un usb live?
<akis24> moni aspetta trovo qualcosa  cosi leggi
<moni> vorrei cancellare tutte le voci del menu che non centran nulla anche,
<moni> ok
<akis24> moni http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<moni> seguo la guida?
<akis24> si esatto moni
<moni> allora grazie mille, rsto in attesa
<akis24> ok moni
<ale__> ciao a tutti ho un grosso problema... non mi funzionano tastiera e mouse e non riesco nemmeno a formattare il pc per un errore all'avvio, come posso recuperare i dati dal mio boot?
<akis24> ale__:  si avvia il pc o no ?
<moni> akis24 ,grazie mille sembra che parta ma in fase di avvio mi da un altro erroeù
<moni> "si e verificato un errore durante il mount di 0"
<moni> e poi l unita disco per uid ecc ecc non lo vedo piu
<akis24> moni: hai un disco live ?
<moni> si si ho ripristinato come ha  detto la guida da usb live
<moni> ora parte ma mi da quell errore
<akis24> moni fai una cosa avvia il disco live e poi rientra qui che vediamo qualcosa
<moni> ok a dopo
<moni> ci sono akis24
<moni> sono in live dal pc in questione,
<akis24> moni apri il terminale  e scrivi sudo  fdisk-l e poi posti il risultato su  http://pastebin.com/ e copi il link qui in canale
<moni> è sbagliato il comando
<OverMe> sudo fdisk -l
<akis24> scusa..
<moni> grazie
<moni> ok posto subito
<moni> http://pastebin.com/tw2w1crh
<OverMe> moni, sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt && sudo blkid && cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<moni> eccolo http://pastebin.com/2S3zUYg4
<OverMe> moni, cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<moni> http://pastebin.com/Xt3Nu08z
<eugenio> buongiorno, ho un problemino su un server ububntu 12.04lts in particolare: http://dpaste.com/1316687/ che non riesco a risolvere
<eugenio> qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta?
<OverMe> moni, aspetta, gksu gedit /mnt/etc/fstab
<OverMe> moni, "sw              0       0" è su una riga diversa?
<moni> guarda è cosi esattamente come appare in http://pastebin.com/i6kYQr1i
<moni> si su una riga diversa
<OverMe> moni, allora non va bene.
<OverMe> la riga deve essere:
<OverMe> UUID=1017c1ba-d618-43a2-8541-9c50ceb51834 none            swap           sw              0       0
<moni> tutta assieme
<OverMe> yes
<OverMe> deve seguire lo stile della riga con ext4 per capirsi
<moni> perche leggendo una guida ,avevo cambiato sta cosa, e sicuramente non cera scritto niente riguardo a questa riga,
<moni> ora lo cambio
<moni> cambiato,
<moni> e mo?
<moni> ti posto di nuovo l ultimo comando?
<OverMe> sì
<OverMe> mi basta un cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<moni> http://pastebin.com/pffbyLqH ecco il risultato
<moni> non dirmi che ho risolto???
<OverMe> ora mi piace
<OverMe> prova a riavviare e vediamo
<OverMe> sudo umount /mnt
<OverMe>  e riavvia
<moni> ok a dopo e ti dico,, :-)
<OverMe> eugenio, cos'è tsm?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<moni> ci sono Overme
<moni> ora mi ha tolto il messaggio errore mount 0, ma rimane sempre uno uidd non presente o assente,,,e poi sparisce e si avvia tranquillamente.mi devo preoccupare?
<moni> grazie milleeeeeeeeeeeeee
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> fai vedere un: mount
<moni> cioe?
<OverMe> apri il terminale e scrivi: mount
<moni> a ok ihihih
<OverMe> mm non importa
<OverMe> ho visto l'errore dai paste di prima
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910500/
<OverMe> moni, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<OverMe> devi cambiare il numero 1017c1ba-d618-43a2-8541-9c50ceb51834 col numero 1305a9cf-ac92-4d8e-b215-d7d0117d2cee
<moni> il programma non è attualmente installato,è possibile installarlo diitando,ecc ecc
<moni> installo e poi cambio la stringa?
<jester-> moni: invece di gedit usa l'editor di default del tuo de
<OverMe> moni, non usi ubuntu? hai altre derivate?
<moni> ho ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> moni: lubuntu?
<moni> noooooooo
<jester-> se avessi ubuntu avrebbe gedit
<moni> che ne soo davvero non so spiegarmelo
<moni> ho davero ubuntu 13.04
<moni> se vuoi non so come si fa dammi un comando e ti posto cosi, ti mostro
<OverMe> moni, lsb_release -a
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910517/
<OverMe> moni, fammi vedere cosa ti ha detto il comando gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910523/
<jester-> moni: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<moni> fatto
<OverMe> niente risposta?
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910523/
<OverMe> al comando che ti ha dato jester- intendevo
<OverMe> moni, env
<moni> si si fatto
<jester-> mapreri: risposta del comando?
<moni> aspetta un sec arriva subito
<mapreri> jester-: ??
<jester-> mapreri: tabbato male
<mapreri> jester-: ok
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910538/ eccolo
<jester-> moni:  dpkg --get-selections | grep 'buntu-desktop'
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910539/
<moni> cmq ho installato gedit
<jester-> moni: voleva gksu
<jester-> il tuo tarocco non ce l'ha di default
<jester-> moni: usa sudo
<jester-> dudo gedit bla bla bal
<Riccardone> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<moni> quale tarocco hiihihi
<moni> adesso ho aperto il testo,,, faccio quello che mi ha consigliato overmee?
<jester-> seee veniamo gia dallamontagna con la piena
<jester-> moni: certo
<moni> hahahaha
<moni> ok
<OverMe> dai retta a OverMe
<enzotib> egocentrico
<moni> chiaroooo fatto,lol
<moni> eccolo
<eugenio> OverMe, scusa il delay, non so cosa sia tsm ne tanto meno tivoli
<moni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910553/
<OverMe> eugenio, pasta un: env
<OverMe> moni, salva e riavvia
<eugenio> OverMe, eccolo: http://dpaste.com/1316769/
<moni> ok ok a dopo vi faccio sapere
<enzotib> eugenio, non pare ubuntu
<eugenio> enzotib, giuro di si... ;-)
<enzotib> eugenio, lsb_release -a
<jester-> oggi ci sono in gito delle ubuntu strane, sarà che caldo si sono spogliate
<moni_> ok ok sono apposto,,,,, siamo riusciti a risolvere, vi ringrazio tanto........auuauau siete dei mostriiiiiiiii
<moni_> :-=)))))))))))))
<OverMe> \0/
<moni_> grazie OverMe ,e tutti quanti \0/
<moni_> a presto
<OverMe> bai
<eugenio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910580/
<jester-> pensa te gli aggiustavi una cosa seria
<enzotib> eugenio, cos'è template? un file? cosa contiene?
<eugenio> enzotib, dove lo vedi, perdonami?
<enzotib> eugenio, mi pare che il comando che hai dato per avere quell'errore è psql template1;
<enzotib> o no?
<eugenio> enzotib, ah si scusa...hai ragione...proprio quello!
<enzotib> eugenio, ecco, cos'è, un file template1?
<eugenio> enzotib, template1 è il db di default di postgresql
<OverMe> eugenio, ma dopo aver dato quegli errori, funziona or niet?
<eugenio> enzotib, psql è il comando per connettersi al db (ed altro) va passato un db come parametro, in genere si da template1;
<eugenio> enzotib, si, funge
<enzotib> eugenio, l'ha chiesto OverMe
<eugenio> volevo capire però se potevo risolvere cmq la cosa
<eugenio> OverMe, funge si....però volevo capire se potevo liberarmi di questi messaggi
<enzotib> eugenio, ls -l /opt
<eugenio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910597/
<enzotib> eugenio, cos'è quella roba?
<eugenio> non ho idea
<remix_tj> TSM :-)
<enzotib> eugenio, è comparsa di notte come per incanto?
<eugenio> enzotib, mi hanno dato questo server, sapevo cosa avevo chiesto, ma non come l'hanno fatto
<enzotib> ah ecco
<enzotib> eugenio, beh, non sono cose ufficiali di ubuntu, conviene che chiedi a chi ha messo queste cose
<eugenio> enzotib, remix_tj già che ci siamo a che serve ???
<OverMe> eugenio, spara un: update-alternatives --get-selections
<OverMe> giusto per curiosità
<jester-> tivoli è mica un brutto posto
<eugenio> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910603/
<mibofra> oi ciao PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao mibofra :)
<mibofra> :)
<Riccardone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Uzzi> cristian_c: ....sembra funzionare sai dopo la modifica
<cristian_c> Uzzi, bene
<cristian_c> Uzzi, scrivi la soluzione sul forum
<cristian_c> oppure su launchpad
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<cristian_c> :)
<Uzzi> sure
<cristian_c> in modo da aiutare gli altri
<Uzzi> done
<akis24> buon pranzo
<nainel> Si può installare Ubuntu su sistema operativo Windows 8
<nainel> ?
<Dix78> nainel "su un sistema operativo" No... si può installare a fianco in dual boot
<nainel> Ah ok. Grazie Dix78
<Dix78> nainel, comunque è possibile eseguire ubuntu su un pc che ha anche windows8 ;)
<nainel> Grazie. mi se stato d'aiuto ;)
<filippo> Giorno a tutti e buona digestione
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> come posso installare nuovi font di scrittura su ubuntu 13.04?
<Dix78> Samul, quando scarichi un font e apri il file per visualizzarlo in alto a destra dovrebbe esserci scritto "installa"
<Samul> ok ora provo
<Samul> grazie
<Samul> sì. funziona, grazie!
<Samul> una volta installato, posso rimuovere il file del font dal pc?
<vlt> Samul: Forse puoi cancellarlo da ~/.fonts/
<enzotib> nei repository ci sono decine e decine di pacchetti che forniscono nuovi font, dovrebbe essere raramente necessario andarne a prendere altri
<Samul> no intendo se una volta che ho installato il font
<Samul> posso rimuovere il file di installazione
<Samul> insomma, il file del font XD
<Dix78> Samul, intendi dire che vuoi cancellarlo dalla cartella download?
<Samul> sì
<Dix78> si puoi cancellarlo
<Samul> ok grazie
<Samul> altra domanda, è possibile spostare l'installazione di ubuntu, con tutti i file e i programmi installati all'interno dell'hard disk, su un'altra unità?
<Samul> (mantenendo ovviamente le installazioni e tutto il resto)
<Dix78> !Remastersys | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<Samul> thanks
<Samul> inoltre avrei un'altra domanda. quando ho installato, tempo fa, ubuntu a fianco di windows 7, ho notato che era velocissimo. per ragioni personali, qualche settimana fa, ho dovuto formattare, e reinstallare sia ubuntu che windows 7. ora tuttavia ho notato che ambedue gli OS sono molto più lenti di prima, benché le componenti hardware siano le stesse. quale può essere la causa?
<Dix78> Samul, forse i driver
<Samul> i.. driver?
<Samul> che c'entrano con ubuntu?
<Samul> non ce li ha installati già di default?
<Dix78> Samul, ci sono diversi driver ad esempio per la scheda video
<Samul> sì ma, per esempio, è molto lento all'avvio
<Samul> o ad aprire programmi come chromium
<Samul> non dovrebbe esserlo, visto che è un i7 quad 2.2 GHz con 8 GB di RAM DDR 3 + 2GB DDR3 di memoria video dedicata (NVIDIA)
<OverMe> hdd?
<Samul> Disco rigido S-ATAII da 750 GB (5400 giri/min)
<Samul> (anche se prima di natale ho intenzione di metterci un SSD)
<OverMe> il disco è lento. prima c'era quello?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> è quello che c'era quando l'ho acquistato
<Samul> non è ancora stato cambiato
<Samul> qui ci sono le altre specifiche http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/high-performance/NP-RC530-S03IT-spec
<Samul> e comunque, può essere che ho installato prima ubuntu e poi windows 7?
<Samul> cioè
<Samul> può essere quello il problema?
<Samul> magari ho partizionato male...
<Samul> ... pensi che una nuova installazione di ubuntu potrebbe risolvere il problema?
<akis24> ciao
<Samul> ciao
<Gianny> Ciao
<Gianny> ho aggiornato ubuntu server alla versione 13.04 ma al riavvio ricevo l'errore: Impossibile montare /var/www  Praticamente, presumo che non monti l'unità di rete esterna su NAS..
<Gianny> jep me :(
<jester-> Gianny: pare vada riconfigurato apache
<jester-> ti ha cambiato i files di conf
<Gianny> Ciao Jester, mi dice esattamente: L'unità disco per /var/www non è ancora pronta o non presente
<Gianny> Attendere oppure premere S ecc..
<Gianny> ma niente.. si blocca
<jester-> Gianny: facendo il boot?
<Gianny> si
<jester-> strano che non trovi il disco
<Gianny> ora vado nel terminale con le opzioni di ripristino e provo a montare... e mi dice:
<jester-> ci vuole un esperto di server tipo remix_tj e OverMe
<Gianny> io sono nuovo :)  come posso contattarli?
<jester-> se non rispondono vuol dire che sono occupati
<Gianny> ok
<remix_tj> Gianny:
<jester-> tel chì
<remix_tj> /var/www si trova dove?
<Samul> mmh
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/1n95QGQ.jpg come posso eliminare 'sti spazi?
<Gianny> praticamente è montata una direcotry condivisa su un nas esterno qnap con filesystem ext4
<Samul> remix_tj: forse /usr/share/nginx
<Samul> ammesso che tu stia parlando di nginx
<remix_tj> Gianny: e probabilmente non te la sta montando
<remix_tj> fai partire il server
<remix_tj> e digli che la vuoi montare a mano
<remix_tj> poi controlla con dmesg | tail -n 30
<remix_tj> e vedi che dice a riguardo del tentativo di mount
<Gianny> Jester: in modalità ripristino mi dice: tipo di fylestem smbfs sconosciuto
<Gianny> mountall: mount /var/www [914] terminato con stato 32
<jester-> Gianny: segui remix_tj
<Gianny> si ora faccio quello che dice remix-tj
<Gianny> remix_tj devo scrivere:  dmesg solo?
<Gianny> (scusate ma non sono un esertp)
<remix_tj> dmesg | tail -n 30
<Gianny> remix: mi dice mountall mai process (1110) terminated with status 2
<remix_tj> Gianny: e il resto?
<Gianny> e come te lo copio? è tantissimo... :)
<jester-> !paste | Gianny
<ubot-it> Gianny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianny> si ma io sto chattando da un altro pc..
<Gianny> cmq c'è una riga dove dice: EXT4-fs (sda1) mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<Gianny> ext4 è il filesystem del nas
<jester-> sda piu facile che sia linux
<remix_tj> non c'entra niente quello
<remix_tj> comunque Gianny prova a lanciare a mano mount /var/www
<remix_tj> magari ti compare qualche errore in più
<Gianny> remix: lanciato e mi dice: mount: unknown filesystem type smbfs
<remix_tj> Gianny: ho come il sospetto che non sia mai partito, visto che non conosce smbfs
<remix_tj> hai modificato qualcosa di recente o è sempre stato così?
<Gianny> remix_tj ho solo aggiornato ubuntu all'ultima versione
<Gianny> remix_tj ma è possibile.. non so aggiornare samba o qualcosa del genre?
<remix_tj> Gianny: prova a dare questo comando
<remix_tj>  dpkg -l smbfs | grep smbfs | grep ii | wc -l
<Gianny> dimmi
<Gianny> remix_tj mi restituisce. 0
<remix_tj> ottimo, allora installa il pacchetto smbfs che sembra mancarti
<remix_tj> ed eventualmente anche tutto il resto di samba, se non ce l'hai
<Gianny> remix_tj per lanciare l'installazione?
<remix_tj> Gianny: sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<Gianny> apt-get install samba smbfs   giust?
<remix_tj> si esatto
<remix_tj> tra l'altro ho controllato, ora c'è solo cifs-utils
<remix_tj> quindi installa samba e cifs-utils
<Gianny> remix_tj- ho lanciato l'installazione ma ricdvo degli errori. tutti con: w: Duplicate sources list entry....
<enzotib> namo bene
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/1n95QGQ.jpg come posso eliminare 'sti spazi?
<jester-> annamo
<remix_tj> si ma sono tutti warning perchè avrai sputtanato il sources.list
<Gianny> remix_tj e alla fine mi dice: e: l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto
<jester-> Samul: quali spazi
<Samul> fra il cestino e le altre apps
<Gianny> remix_tj se riaggiorno ubuntu da cd ?
<jester-> Samul: sulla barra unity?
<Samul> sì
<remix_tj> Gianny: non cambia niente, hai solo rotto un po' di roba
<jester-> se trascini il cestino?
<remix_tj> intanto dovresti rimettere a posto il sources.list
<Samul> no
<Samul> non funziona trascinando il cestino
<Gianny> remix_tj e come faccio?
<jester-> ma li è il posto giusto per il cestino
<remix_tj> e poi possibilmente Gianny lavorare da quella macchina per poter copia-incollare i messaggi che così diventa un po' complicato
<Samul> sì ma non ci dovrebbero esser tutti quegli spazi vuoti
<Samul> l'icona "mostra la scrivania" e il cestino dovrebbero esser più vicini
<jester-> Samul: aggiungendo icone il cestino non scassa
<jester-> c'è apposta lo spazio vuoti
<jester-> vuoto
<Samul> ma prima ce n'erano di meno
<Samul> non c'è proprio un modo per avvicinarlo?
<jester-> avrai avuto piu icone
<Samul> a me dà più fastidio lì
<Gianny> remix_tj e come faccio a lavorare dal server?
<Gianny> posso accedere ad IRC dalla shell di ripristino?
<a7x> irssi
<remix_tj> Gianny: ma non serve la shell di ripristino, se la macchina non monta solo /var/www/ puoi dirgli di saltare il mount e andare in modalità normale. Poi eventualmente dal pc dove sei ora ti colleghi in ssh al server e così puoi fare copia incolla dei risultati
<Gianny> remix_tj
<Gianny> remix_tj quando scelgo l'opzione S all'inizio per saltare il mount si blocca e non va avanti..
<Gianny> remix_tj cmq ora riprovo.. riavvio la macchina
<remix_tj> mi sembra molto strano comunque
<remix_tj> avvia sempre in modalità di ripristino
<remix_tj> e poi digli che vuoi procedere normalmente con l'avvio e non andare in una shell particolare
<Gianny> remix_tj: ok, provo
<Gianny> remix_tj all'inzio devo sceglire Ubuntu o Opzioni avanzate di Ubuntu ?
<remix_tj> Gianny: opzioni avanzate
<Gianny> remix_tj sono ora nel menu ripristino (stato filesystem sola lettur)
<Gianny> remix_tj ora scelgo l'opzione root - passa a una shell con privilegi di root ?
<Gianny> oppure resume ecc.?
<OverMe> <remix_tj> e poi digli che vuoi procedere normalmente con l'avvio e non andare in una shell particolare
<jester-> devi montare il fs, scegli con rete che lo fa da solo
<jester-> comunque sa di os sputtanto da ppa e acrobazie copia incolla
<Gianny> l'unica cosa che ho fatto è l'aggiornamento di ubunto
<jester-> il duplicate nel sources.list la dice lunga
<Gianny> cmq allora vado su resume... avvio normale
<jester-> da solo non lo fa
<Gianny> Si è bloccato a Starting MySQL server..
<Gianny> e sono falliti: starting web server apache2. Hudson continuos integration..,
<Gianny> e dice: syntax error on line 207 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: no such file o direcotry
<OverMe> scusa eh ma che versione avevi prima di aggiornare?
<Samul> va beh, esco
<Samul> ciaoo
<Gianny> 10.04
<OverMe> e sei passato dalla 10.04 alla 13.04 in un colpo solo?
<jester-> miiii
<Gianny> no
<Gianny> ha installato in seguenza le varie versioni
<jester-> Gianny: vale a dire 6 avanzamenti?
<Gianny> no, scusatemi.. mi sa 12.04
<Gianny> perchè ha fatto 2 installazioni
<Gianny> e al riavvio dell'ultima ha datp quell'errore.. del mount var/www
<Gianny> cmq anche se devo reinstallare il tutto l'importante è che salvo, se si può, il file di configurazione di apache
<Gianny> perchè tutto il resto è sul nas..
<jester-> lo copi
<jester-> stanno dentro  /etc/apache o /etc/apache2
<Gianny> ed è possibile copiarlo su una chiavetta?
<jester-> da live prima di andare in installazione
<Gianny> un attimo... è entrato nella shell
<Gianny> provo con putty..
<Gianny> ok... ci sono
<Gianny> quindi ricapitolando.. ora cosa mi consigliare di fare?
<jester-> salvati i conf e installa
<Gianny> remix_tj riprovo a installare samba?
<remix_tj> Gianny: installa samba e cifs-utils
<remix_tj> Gianny: quell'errore di apache è normale perchè non c'è la cartella montata
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> rileggendolo meglio credo tu abbia imbastito un gran sputtanamento
<remix_tj> salva tutto quello che ti serve e reinstalla
<Gianny>  remix_tj come posso copiare i file da salvare su una chiavetta ?
<jester-> <jester-> da live prima di andare in installazione
<remix_tj> si certo, se ci stanno
<Gianny> scusate la mia ignoranza.. per capire se la chiavetta viene letta come faccio?
<jester-> Gianny: per live si intende il cd installazione prova ubuntu
<jester-> li monti la partgizione da nautilus e vai di copia incolla come se fosti su un sistema installato
<Gianny> ah ok.. provo
<jester-> poi installa ubuntu
<Gianny> ragazzi.. lo so che forse sto dicendo una bestemmia.. ma se volessi installare anke un tool web based o una interfaccia grafica.. per facilitare le cose ad una mia collega..
<Gianny> ..in caso di emergenza.. che mi consigliare?
<Gianny> tipo attivare un nuovo sito web, spegnere riavviare la macchina ecc..
<jester-> che se non è un server della madonna basta e avanza il sistema normale
<Gianny> jester cioè la versione desktop normale di ubuntu ?
<Gianny> io parlo di interfaccia grafica.. x far operare 1 mia collega non via shell..
<jester-> grafica minima openbox
<Gianny> ok grazie
<jester-> e niente impedisce di aggiunger un de
<jester-> tipo xubuntu-deskto
<Gianny> ok, si avevo pensato anche io a xubuntu
<jester-> non sarò un server figo ma la collega è contenta
<Gianny> certo :)
<Gianny> è un dell power edge 2650.. insomma un po vecc hiotto
<jester-> se le paice opnbox è meglio
<jester-> piace*
<Gianny> si vabbè.. è giusto che ne so per editare apache.conf non da terminale ecc.
<Gianny> ste cose qua
<caisersose> ciao a tutti
<vlt> ciao caisersose
<nannes> lol
<caisersose> avrei un problema con ubuntu
<caisersose> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<nannes> caisersose, il tuo nick in origine era  ScheißerSoße ?
<caisersose> no
<nannes> ah è solo la mia brutta immaginazione ihihi
<caisersose> .....
<nannes> !qualcuno | caisersose
<ubot-it> caisersose: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<caisersose> ok
<caisersose> ho un simbolo tipo cartello
<caisersose> divieto di accesso
<caisersose> in alto sulla barra
<caisersose> che recita:
<nannes> !invio | caisersose
<ubot-it> caisersose: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<caisersose> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<caisersose> qualcuno sa di che cosa si tratta?
<caisersose> premetto che sono alle prime armi
<nannes> caisersose: probabilmente hai fatto un aggiornamento di versione e il sistema cerca un pacchetto da un repository che non è il suo
<nannes> Che versione di ubuntu hai?
<caisersose> non mi fa piu accedere a ubuntu software center e se provo a scaricare aggiornamenti si blocca e mi dice che si è verificato un problema grave...
<caisersose> la versione è la 12.04
<nannes> Cancella tutta la cache di atp
<nannes> *apt
<nannes> e delle liste
<caisersose> mi puoi spiegare passo passo...
<nannes> e rispondi alla mia domanda... che versione di ubuntu hai installata in questo preciso istante?
<nannes> s/hai/è
<caisersose> scusa nannes come faccio ad esssere sicuro di aver installato la 12.04?
<caisersose> dove lo posso guardare?
<nannes> dunque confermi la mia  ipotesi, ovvero che stavi effettuando un aggiornamento di versione. Giusto?
<caisersose> no
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> allora spiegati
<caisersose> nessun aggiornamento di versione
<nannes> da quand'è che è apparso l'errore
<caisersose> da circa due giorni
<nannes> E cos'hai fatto 2 giorni fa? Qual è la tua azione che ha fatto sorgere questo errore?
<nickalt> sono passato unity compiz a xfce sono proprio soddisfatto
<nickalt> da unity
<nannes> ottimo nickalt :)
<nickalt> compizconfig lo devo disinstallare ?
<nickalt> c'è su impostazioni ma compiz l'ho eliminato
<caisersose> stavo scaricando dei file con bitorrent  la sera e la mattina è apparso l'errore
<nannes> lol, non credo che sia quello caisersose haha. Va bene, passiamo all'azione
<nannes> vai nel terminale e lancia questi comandi:
<caisersose> ok
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nickalt> compiz mi prendeva tutta la cpu
<caisersose> ok mi manda questo errore E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_i18n_Translation-en E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<nannes> ok è normale, dovrai incollare a mano il contenuto di alcuni files su pastebin
<nannes> adesso apri il terminale e scrivi
<nannes> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> poi
<nannes> lsb_release -a
<nannes> !paste | caisersose, incolla il risultato dei comandi scritti sopra nel pastebin, segui queste istruzioni:
<ubot-it> caisersose, incolla il risultato dei comandi scritti sopra nel pastebin, segui queste istruzioni:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<caisersose> ti devo incollare tutto il risultato?
<caisersose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911899/
<caisersose> cosi?
<nannes> problemi di connessione, perdonami caisersose. Hai fatto come ho detto?
<caisersose> cfredo di si
<caisersose> credo
<caisersose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911899/
<caisersose> cosi?
<nickalt> anche voi avete tolto unity per mettere xfce?
<nickalt> mentre lubuntu è leggero ma mancano certe cose e ha bug nelle opzioni di tastiera e mouse
<nickalt> io poi questo l'ho fatto in wubi
<nickalt> con l'ubuntu installato con wubi da windows
<nannes> di solito chi toglie unity mette gnome!
<nannes> Nel senso che, chi vuole xfce/lxde è solitamente più deciso ed installa direttamente la Xubuntu/Lubuntu corrispondente
<nickalt> xfce è ancora più leggero
<nannes> no lxde è il più leggero. e potresti dirmi di quouse parli?ali bugs di tastiera/m
<nickalt> tu usi lubuntu?
<nannes> *di quali bugs tastiera/mouse parli?
<SantaGauss> non credo che unity sia pesante, fa solo cagare
<nannes> certo uso lubuntu
<nickalt> vai sulle opzioni dove si setta la velocità della tastiera
<nickalt> lì ci sono anche le opzioni per il mouse
<nickalt> se provi a salvare non si salva
<nickalt> rimangono i valori di prima
<nickalt> per cambiarli devi fare una procedura particolare che non ricordo
<nickalt> è pesante unity ,a me lo era perchè compiz prendeva quasi tutta la cpu
<nannes> caisersose: fai  da terminale:
<nickalt> e compiz e unity sono legati insieme
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> cancella tutto quello che c'è dentro e sostituiscilo con questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5911964/
<nannes> dopodichè salva ed esci
<nickalt> devo andare ciao
<nannes> caisersose: dopodichè lancia quest'altro comando da terminale:
<nannes> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<caisersose> ok
<caisersose> dovrebbe aver finito....
<caisersose> ti posto il risultato?
<caisersose> adesso ubuntu software lo apre e sembra che vadano anche gli aggiornamenti....credo che sia tutto a posto....è normale che il simbolo con il divieto rimanga ancora sulla barra?
<nannes> è tutto apposto allora! fai sudo apt-get upgrade  dopodichè riavvia. il simbolo sparirà
<caisersose> ok grazie mille
<nannes> adesso devo andare, goditi la tua ubuntu! (e possibilmente elimina unity per far spazio ad interfaccie più decenti come gnome3)
<caisersose> sei stato gentilissimo scusa per la goffaggine , ma come anticipato sono un po a digiuno di pc....
<nannes> non c'è problema anzi sei stato molto meglio di molti utenti che vengono qui!
<caisersose> ciao e buona serata
<caisersose> di nuovo grazie mille
<nannes> :)
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> qualcuno mi sa dire come installare il filtro "xero" su gimp?
<Gianny> Salve
<Gianny> ho appena installato ubuntu server 13.04
<VodkaLemmon> ciap
<VodkaLemmon> o
<VodkaLemmon> -.-
<cri> ciao
<cri> olaz
<Guest22090> ciao dovrei partizionare un hd da 60gb chi potrebbe darmi una mano
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-26
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<cri> ciao
<Riccardone> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> ciao vlt
<nino> salve gente ho un piccolo problema con gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu server.
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5913938/
<nino> questa cosa affligge il mio server gia da un po! per risolvere ogni volta devo eliminare la cartella /var/lib/apt/lists/
<cristian_c> nino, che succede?
<nino> ho dei fastidiosi problemi con apt-get update
<nino> non ricordo bene come è iniziato il problema!
<cristian_c> nino, e ci credo
<cristian_c> nino, hai aggiunto i malefici ppa
<cristian_c> i ppa sono cancro
<nino> ha ecco, come li rimuovo?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | nino
<ubot-it> nino: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nino> grandeeeeee eseguo subito
<cristian_c> nino, che poi a cosa servono i ppa su un server, è un mistero per me
<nino> ho installato un programma per la telecamera e chiedeva di installate i ppa credo!
<cristian_c> ma nel server non hai grafica
<cristian_c> a che serve?
<nino> verifico dopo il megapurge!!! un momentino
<cristian_c> lol
<nino> uso ssh -x nomeserver! per aprire la gui! ma credo che elinimo il programma
<cristian_c> nino, che programma è?
<cristian_c> non c'è nei repo?
<nino> no, mi ha chiesto di installare anche varie dipendenze!
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> qual è?
<nino> il nome del programma? o delle dipendenze?
<cristian_c> programma
<nino> motion
<nino> ma serviva anche un programma per fare il test delle telecamere che ora non ricordo!
<cristian_c> !info motion
<ubot-it> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-3.4 (raring), package size 219 kB, installed size 767 kB
<cristian_c> nino, come vedi c'è
<nino> e che diavolo!
<cristian_c> nino, a che serve il ppa?
<cristian_c> nino, ti sei complicato inutilmente la vita
<nino> come apro con il nano il file della lista delle dipendenze?
<nino> magari se te la posto si scopre tutto l'inghippo
<cristian_c> nino, la cosa da fare è semplice: purgare il ppa
<cristian_c> non serve aggiungere la monnezza al sistema
<nino> si ma gi devo anche dare il nome da purgare! cosa che francamente non ricordo! :[
<cristian_c> nino, lol
<nino> e gia
<cristian_c> nino, history | grep add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> nino, history | grep apt-add-repository
<cristian_c> uno dei sue
<cristian_c> *due
<nino> eseguo
<nino> non compare nessuna lista, se mettu sudo history | grep apt-add-repository da comando non trovato
<nino> trovato è il jnodes!
<cristian_c> ?
<nino> ppa.launchpad.net_chris-lea_node.js_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<enzotib> buongiorno
<nino> salve
<nino> ho eliminato le voci in /etc/apt/sources.list.d pare funzionare tutto ora!
<Alfredo90> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi??
<Alfredo90> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alfredo90> ho avviato tramite chiavetta la versione di ubuntu 13.04 per recuperare dei file da un netbook con xp che non vuole partire più, solo che una volta avviato avendo io una partizione del HD quella dove mi serve recuperare i file (la vecchia C di Xp) non la monta
<Alfredo90> come posso fare....in modo semplice visto che non sono un mago del Pc
<dami> ciao a tutti
<dami> volevo fare una domanda
<dami> ho un notebook su cui ho installato windows 8
<dami> su ssd preso da me di 120 GB
<dami> vorrei installare ubuntu 13.04
<dami> in dual boot
<dami> lo faccio mediante la procedura guidata in fase di installazione
<dami> nella voce "installa ubuntu e mantieni windows 8"?
<Alfredo90> nessuno più aiutarmi?
<enzotib> dami, se hai uefi, segui la guida
<enzotib> !uefi | dami
<ubot-it> dami: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<vlt> giorno!
<Gianny> Salve a tutti. Ho appena installato ubuntu server.. ora per non utilizzare var/www di default ma un'altra direcotory presente su un NAS esterno come posso fare?
<jester-> devi pacioccare i conf di apache
<Gianny> jester: quindi modificare il file httpd.conf ?
<jester-> !apache | Gianny
<ubot-it> Gianny: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<Gianny> ok, grazie.. ma l'unità esterna la devo prima montare? giusto.?
<jester-> se non la monti è come se non ci fosse
<Gianny> ok
<Gianny> cosi:  sudo mount smbmount smb://192.168.1.30/m-code/web /mnt/var/www -o user=username,pass=password   ?
<Gianny> "/mnt/var/www" devo metterlo per forza cosi o in altro modo ?
<Gianny> non mi maledite... ;(
<Pier_> ciao
<Pier_> avrei bisogno di aiuto c'è nessuno?
<Pier_> ciao
<Pier_> ma non c'è nessuno in questa chat?
<forza100> buondì. ho un problema col passaggio alla versione 13.04
<forza100> il messaggio di errore è: "an upgrade from quantal tu precise is not supported with this tool"
<forza100> che si fa'?
<vlt> forza100: quale tool?
<forza100> e bo...io lancio il gestore aggiornamenti. lì già primo errore:"non tutti gli aggiornamenti posso essere installati". al che io scelgo "esegui avanzamento parziale"
<forza100> di lì si arriva all'errore su riportato
<Abraham> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'avanzamento alla 12.10
<Abraham> inizio l'avanzamento e si blocca alla seconda fase "Impostazione nuovi canali software"
<Abraham> l'errore che mi dà è questo "Sono state disabilitate alcune voci di terze parti nel file «sources.list». È possibile abilitarle di nuovo dopo l'avanzamento di versione con lo strumento «software-properties» o con il gestore di pacchetti."
<ugone> non è un errore ma un avviso
<Abraham> anzi no, scusate è questo qui: "Impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento"
<Abraham> le possibili cause indicate sono :"Avanzamento a una versione di pre-rilascio di Ubuntu  * Utilizzo di una versione di pre-rilascio di Ubuntu  * Pacchetti software non ufficiali non forniti da Ubuntu
<ugone> Abraham, cosa stai cercando di fare?
<Abraham> avanzare la mia versione attuale (12.04) alla 12.10
<ugone> ok
<jester-> Abraham: hai vagonate di ppa e taroccatgo il sourceslist?
<ugone> ti segnala o hai visto di particolari pacchetti che danno problemi
<ugone> :-) direi di si
<Abraham> sinceramente uso pochi programmi, gli essenziali. Magari qualche mese fa ho installato pacchetti che poi mi sono rimasti e mi danno problemi
<jester-> nni centrano i pacchetti installati ma pare il souerces.list a buone donne
<ugone> jester-, non potrebbe metter un source.list buono e riprovare?
<jester-> è l'unica
<ugone> :-) per cui il mio source è escluso a priori :-)
<jester-> o sta facendo confusione con i tilasci o è il solito tarocco
<Abraham> dove posso prendere un "source.list buono"?
<jester-> sa di minti virata ubuntu
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Abraham> ho trovato il mio source.list in etc/apt
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Abraham: e fa vedere anche: lsb_release -a
<Gianny> ragazzi come faccio a far montare sempre all'avvio una directory ?
<jester-> !fastab | Gianny
<jester-> !fastab | Gianny
<jester-> !fastab | Gianny
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fastab'
<jester-> lè mort
<Abraham> jester: non riesco a capire cosa devo copiarti
<Abraham> (sorry)
<jester-> Gianny:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab
<jester-> Abraham: ik sources e a risposta la comando
<Gianny> jester grazie
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<jester-> Gianny: cerc NEL WIKI, c'è piu o meno tutto
<Abraham> jester: "ik, comando non trovato"
<jester-> Abraham: lsb_release -a
<jester-> e ik contenuto dek sources.list
<Abraham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914278/
<jester-> Abraham: è lts per avanzare alla 12.10 devi modificare
<jester-> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<Abraham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914281/ (sources.list)
<jester-> Abraham: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoQuantal
<Abraham> sto rimuovendo i pacchetti non ufficiali
<Abraham> domanda: fra i pacchetti "locali/obsoleti", che la guida mi dice di rimuovere, ci sono "nvidia currents" e "nvidia settings". Non sono importanti?
<jester-> fai l amodifica e avanza
<Abraham> jester: ok, ci sentiamo fra un po' che mi dice di riavviare
<Abraham> jester: niente, stesso problema di prima
<jester-> Abraham: hai modificato  in avanza a tutte le relase?
<Abraham> dove è questa opzione? non mi ricordo, ma credo di non
<Abraham> averlo fatto
<jester-> se non leggi
<jester-> <jester-> Abraham: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoQuantal
<Riccardone> la mia nonna diceva sempre: "triste è quella capoccia che non gliene entra un'altra ..."
<Riccardone> saggia donna la nonnina ...
<jester-> c'è un wiki ufficiale e basta fare la ricerca
<Gianny> Jester ho lettola guida.. l'unica cosa non riesco a capire in fstab come nome della partzione cosa metto?
<Gianny> jester: io devo montare solo 1 directory ad ogni avvio..
<Gianny> la directory è mtn/web
<Riccardone> Gianny: ok, allora aggiungi una riga con quella directory in /etc/fstab ....
<Gianny> Riccardone cosi:   /mnt/web  auto  rw,defaults  0    0  ?
<jester-> usa uuid
<jester-> si e la fonte?
<jester-> non vedi come è strutturato?
<Riccardone> !uuid
<ubot-it> uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<jester-> Gianny: è posibile monatare la partizione dove c'è la cartella non la singola cartella
<jester-> montare*
<Gianny> ora provo con uuid
<jester-> e gli il filesystem
<Riccardone> Gianny: vai ...
<jester-> Gianny: ma lo stai facendo per passatempo o sul lavoro
<vlt> Gianny: Anche `blkid` ti indica l’UUID.
<Gianny> Questo è l'output:
<jester-> e in /mnt devi creare la cartella web
<Gianny> si in /mnt c'è la cartella web.. ma il mount funziona
<Gianny> infatti vedo il contenuto del nas
<Gianny> devo solo farlo partire all'avvio
<Gianny> con blkid vedo: /dev/sda1:, /dev/sda5:, /dev/mapper/silvantwo--vg-root:  e /dev/mapper/silvantwo--vg-swap_1:
<vlt> Funziona all’avvio se hai la riga in /etc/fstab
<Gianny> quale sarebbe la direcotry montata ? immagino le priome 2 no.
<Gianny> solo 1 è type=ext4
<vlt> Gianny: Cosa dice `mount` adesso?
<Abraham> jester: sto seguendo la guida. dopo aver controllato se era già attivata l'opzione "per qualsiasi versione", mi dice di fare tutti gli aggiornamenti. Trovo due aggiornamenti "raccomandati" ma non è attivo il pulsante per installarli
<Gianny> vlt ora dice: mount: /dev/mapper/silvantwo--vg-root already mounted or /mnt/web busy
<Gianny> vlt quindi probabilmente l'uid che ho messo è erratto?
<Abraham> sono "Server X di X.Org - driver per display VIA" e per l' "QXL video device"
<vlt> Gianny: Qualcosa ha messo il tuo NAS a /dev/mapper. `blkid /dev/mapper/silvantwo--vg-root` dovrebbe indicare la sua UUID.
<jester-> Gianny: c'è gia qialcosa montato in /mnt/web
<laserbuntu> ciao ho bisogno di capire come configura una condivisione di windows in un server esterno mi potete dare una mano?
<laserbuntu> con samba, intendevo
<jester-> laserbuntu: in linux installi system-config-samba e lo usi per configurare in winz ninzo
<laserbuntu> jester: sto installando
<laserbuntu> nel frattempo mi puoi dire dove trovo un manuale, inoltre esiste un app? che scansiona la rete intranet?
<jester-> laserbuntu: etherape
<laserbuntu> jester: scusa non ho capito
<jester-> laserbuntu: etherape è la app che ti serve
<jester-> !info etherape
<ubot-it> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (raring), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<jester-> è forte
<laserbuntu> jester: ha grazie, scusami ho sempre usato ubuntu per fare i "giochi" a casa e mai per lavoro
<laserbuntu> jester: sto installando, si può anche vedere l'indirizzo ip del server?
<jester-> laserbuntu: vado a memori e penso di si
<jester-> ti fa il grafico figo
<jester-> di tutta la rete e dei pc che mandano e prendono
<laserbuntu> jester: sto vedendo veramente figa, adesso provo poi ti richiedo
<jester-> laserbuntu: vedi le colleghe che vanno su fessbucc
<laserbuntu> jester: ora non m'interessa, devo config la cartella,ti saluto devo tornare al lavoro, grazie per adesso
<jester-> con wois ip vedi il nome dei siti
<jester-> whois ip
<checco> ciao a tutti, una domanda, come mai non riesco a far funzionare versioni a 64 bit di iso da virtualbox nonostante il mio pc sia compatibile?p.s. non riesco a trovare una guida che mi aiuti a risolvere il problema,
<checco> ciao a tutti, una domanda, come mai non riesco a far funzionare versioni a 64 bit di iso da virtualbox nonostante il mio pc sia compatibile?p.s. non riesco a trovare una guida che mi aiuti a risolvere il problema,
<Gianny> salve sto modificando fstab per far montare 1 directory all'avvio e ho inserito la stringa: 192.168.1.30:/m-code/web/ /mnt/web/ nfs auto,  ma quando cerco di accedere alla directory mi dice permesso negato
<checco> ciao a tutti, una domanda, come mai non riesco a far funzionare versioni a 64 bit di iso da virtualbox nonostante il mio pc sia compatibile?p.s. non riesco a trovare una guida che mi aiuti a risolvere il problema,
<Riccardone> Gianny: hai i permessi di lettura/scrittura su quella directory ?
<Gianny> ciao Riccardone.. ho risolto..
<Gianny> era un problema di autenticazione
<Riccardone> Gianny: ok.
<Gianny> Riccardone come mai da UI con xubunto non ho i permessi in scrittura/cancellazione ecc?
<Gianny> *xubuntu
<Riccardone> con tutti gli *buntu non hai i permessi ... devi essere 'root' per modifiche importanti
<Riccardone> Gianny: puoi interagire SOLO nella tua /home
<Gianny> Riccardone quindi ad esempio non posso modificre file nella directory apache2 ecc..?
<Riccardone> Gianny: ovvio che no :).
<Gianny> Riccardone ok grazie.. ora non mi resta che fare la prova finale.. e testare il web server
<Riccardone> Gianny: apache ?
<Gianny> certo
<Riccardone> Gianny: magari per php/mysql ?
<Gianny> si, anche se i db di mysql sono sul nas
<Gianny> Riccardone xubuntu lo installato solo per alcuni miei colleghi/e che devono svolgere operazioni(ogni tanto) in modo molto semplcie: spegnere il server, riavviare ecc..
<Gianny> insomma per un uso user friendly :)
<Riccardone> Gianny: ok. e tu che uso ne fai di xubuntu ? Sviluppo web con apache/php/mysql ? Perchè xubuntu e non Debian o Red-Hat ?
<akhilleus> seraaaa
<akhilleus> cristiannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<akhilleus> aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> ciao
<akhilleus> ascoltatemi ho riformattato il pc ed ho installato sotituendo xp con ubuntu,ho perso tutto????
<akhilleus> enzotib ci 6?
<Riccardone> akhilleus: si. A meno che tu non sia un esperto di analisi forense ... reverse engineering, credo di si :)
<vlt> akhilleus: riformattato => perso
<akhilleus> ho perso anche quello che avevo in d:?
<Gianny> Riccardone in che senso? io sviluppo web
<enzotib> akhilleus, ?
<Riccardone> akhilleus: se spegni subito il pc ed estrai l'HD e lo fai analizzare da un software per Win che si chiama Stella Phoenix, può darsi che qualcosa recuperi ...
<Riccardone> Gianny: ho capito. Sviluppi web , ma perchè proprio con xubuntu e non con Debian o Red-Hat ?
<akhilleus> io avevo però il disco partizionato
<vlt> akhilleus: Anche se usi un live CD linux
<akhilleus> mi dici il comando per veriicare csa ho adesso???
<Riccardone> akhilleus: e la partizione l'hai uccisa o è ancora attiva ?
<akhilleus> nn saprei
<akhilleus> dammi il comando che ti pasto
<Riccardone> che capienza ha l'DH ?
<Riccardone> *HD
<akhilleus> dimmi come fare ti prego ))))
<Riccardone> dimmi tu che capienza ha l'HD ...
<akhilleus> sarà 160
<Riccardone> quanti GB insomma ?
<akhilleus> 160
<Gianny> Riccardone in azienda perchè fino ad ora ci siamo trovatisempre bene.. mentre sui server online di produzione abbiamo Debian
<Riccardone> ok. dai il comando df
<Gianny> Riccardone tu cosa suggerisci?
<Riccardone> Gianny: no, era solo curiosità ... Xubuntu si adatta per macchine un po' vecchiotte, ma va bene anche per le nuove ...
<vlt> akhilleus: Hai riformattato soltanto 1 partizione o tutto l’HD?
<Riccardone> akhilleus: dai il comando df
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914797/
<akhilleus> solo la partizione dove era windws
<akhilleus> o*
<Gianny> Riccardone sembra che il server web funzioni.. non mi funziona però il mod_rewrite per gli URL.. come mai secondo te?
<Gianny> il file htacces c'è
<vlt> akhilleus: C’è /dev/sda1
<akhilleus> quindi vorrei recuperare il tutto sono una frana
<akhilleus> questa è una live di lubuntu non vorrei che su /dev/sda1 ci fosse so ubntu
<vlt> akhilleus: dai `sudo blkid`
<Gianny> Riccardone: ok risolto...
<Riccardone> Gianny: ok.
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914813/
<Riccardone> akhilleus: si, purtroppo hai formattato (perso) tutto ...
<akhilleus> dai nn scherzare )))
<vlt> akhilleus: Anch’io credo di sì :-(
<akhilleus> spacco l'hard disk
<akhilleus> ???
<akhilleus> porcoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo***************BIPpP
<akhilleus> per ubuntu cosa uso per recuperare???
<vlt> akhilleus: testdisk, photorec …
<akhilleus> ho un volume cifrato toshiba mi dici almeno come lo sblocco?
<akhilleus> nn so la pass
<akhilleus> ???
<akis24> ciao
<vlt> Ciao akis24 :-)
<akis24> ciao vlt
<vlt> akhilleus: Sai come usare photorec?
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> pero posto 1 cosa asp
<vlt> akhilleus: si trova in pkg testdisk
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/265653
<akhilleus> sda5 non ho la pass+
<jester-> a che servono le pass?
<akhilleus> non ho la pass di quella unita'?
<akhilleus> è quella dove credo di avere le foto
<vlt> akhilleus: `hd -v /dev/sda5 | less`
<jester-> te la sei diemnticata?
<jester-> dimenticata*
<akis24> sempre cosi succede :)
<vlt> akhilleus: sembra di essere cifrato o un fs?
<akhilleus> può essere quella di administrator di windows?
<akhilleus> di uuntu sorry
<akhilleus> ubuntu
<akhilleus> cifrato si
<akhilleus> toschiba
<vlt> ?
<akhilleus> toshiba+
<vlt> akhilleus: Non è LUKS?
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> cme lo apro?
<vlt> `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 un_nome`
<vlt> Se sai pw
<akhilleus> nn apre con la pass
<vlt> akhilleus: Ma se l’hai riformattato oggi o ieri … sei sicuro che tutto l’HD è già cifrato?
<vlt> akhilleus: Cosa dice?
<akhilleus> nn so nulla
<akhilleus> ti dico cosa dice
<akhilleus> operation is al ready pending
<vlt> dice cryptsetup?
<vlt> akhilleus: Quando hai riformattato la partizione?
<akhilleus> ieri
<akhilleus> ma solo 1
<akhilleus> 80 gb
<akhilleus> ed ho installato ubuntu 13.04
<vlt> akhilleus: Capito. Su sda1
<akhilleus> sostituendo windows in C:
<vlt> Non c’è C:
<akhilleus> No passwd entry for user 'sda1'
<vlt> ?
<vlt> Sei utente "sda1"?
<vlt> Che fai?
<akhilleus> sto usando la live
<akhilleus> di lubuntu
<vlt> Sì, lo so
<akhilleus> nel disco ho ubunu
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<vlt> akhilleus: Allora … dai `whoami`
<akhilleus> lubuntu apare
<vlt> akhilleus: `sudo -s`, poi `whoami`
<akhilleus> root
<vlt> bene
<akhilleus> ok
<vlt> akhilleus: `fdisk -l`
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914892/
<akhilleus> ???
<akhilleus> help
<akhilleus> ???
<akhilleus> sos
<Guest87092> come risolvo?
<Guest87092> ho cambiato nik
<giulione> salve
<giulione> qualcuno puo darmi informazioni su come installare ubuntu sul mac???
<enzotib> !macbook | giulione
<ubot-it> giulione: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> !macbook | giulione
<jester-> lol
<giulione> grazie
<giulione> ma in italiano non c'è niente'???
<jester-> giulione: non è mai st<to tradotto ma usa cromo che ti traduce la pagina
<jester-> giulione: linux su un mac a quale pro?
<jester-> te piace l'os cozza?
<giulione> voglio solo provare com'è sono curioso
<enzotib> giulione, e usa una vm
<giulione> poi appena aggiusto l'acer lo installo sull'acer al posto di windows
<jester-> giulione: come diced enzotib non corri il rischio di scassare e non hai problemi di driver visto che usa quelli dell'host
<jester-> !vbox | giulione
<ubot-it> giulione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<D4V|DE> A.I.U.T.O. !!! ho fatto l'avanzamento da 12.10 a 13.04 e al riavvio dopo avere inserito il login mi appare un messaggio "could not start D-bus. Can you call qdbus?" e ritorna alla schermata di login
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ubuntu o kubuntu?
<D4V|DE> enzotib, kubuntu
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> D4V|DE, riesci ad entrare in un virtual terminal, tipo con Ctrl-Alt-F1 (e ritorno con Ctrl-Alt-F7) ?
<D4V|DE> sisi ci sono già sul terminale
<D4V|DE> ho fatto ctrl-alt-f1
<D4V|DE> ma nn so dove cercare il problema
<enzotib> D4V|DE, controlla lo spazio, prima cosa, df -h
<D4V|DE> ho 143gb liberi
<enzotib> su / ?
<D4V|DE> su /dev/sda5 la partizione dove ho installato il sistema
<D4V|DE> montato su /
<D4V|DE> 143gb liberi
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> riavvio?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ha installato qualcosa?
<D4V|DE> ?
<enzotib> (oltre kubuntu-desktop)
<D4V|DE> che mi risulta no
<D4V|DE> solo kde
<D4V|DE> provo a riavviare? o devo continuare qualcos'altro?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, prova a riavviare, ma ci credo poco, sennè vediamo un'altra cosa
<D4V|DE> ok.. ma è così dannoso il d-bus? che nn ho mai capito cos'è...
<enzotib> non è dannoso, è un componente essenziale per il sistema
<D4V|DE> infatti... ho riavviato ma il problema è sempre li
<enzotib> D4V|DE, prova a creare un altro utente e ad entrare con quello: da terminale sudo adduser nome, e poi segui le indicazioni, alcune non essenziali
<enzotib> (tipo posizione e telefono puoi anche fare semplicemente invio)
<enzotib> al posto di "nome" metti quello che vuoi
<D4V|DE> ci provo...
<D4V|DE> asp ho già un'altro account
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> prova a entrare con quello allora, D4V|DE
<D4V|DE> enzotib, ho provato da un'altro account già esistente e il problema persiste
<enzotib> D4V|DE, quest'altro account possiamo resettarlo completamente per fare una prova?
<D4V|DE> ok
<enzotib> D4V|DE, com'è lo username?
<D4V|DE> pvt?
<D4V|DE> enzotib, l'user è: slyder
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sudo -i
<enzotib> D4V|DE, shopt -s dotglob
<enzotib> D4V|DE, rm -rf ~slyder/*
<enzotib> D4V|DE, cp -a /etc/skel/* ~slyder/
<D4V|DE> non è nel file sudoers. questo evento verrà segnalato...
<enzotib> D4V|DE, no, devi entrare con l'altro utente
<enzotib> D4V|DE, tanto poi diventi root e fai quello che vuoi
<D4V|DE> ah ok
<D4V|DE> lo faccio dal mio account principale
<enzotib> D4V|DE, rivediti i comandi nell'ordine
<D4V|DE> prima di slyder/* nn riesco a scrivere quel simolo
<D4V|DE> la S capovolta
<D4V|DE> allora? come la scrivo?
<akis24> D4V|DE: fai copia e incolla :)
<enzotib> D4V|DE, oppure Alt-ì
<vlt> D4V|DE: /home/slyder/*
<D4V|DE> sto scrivendo da un'altro computer :P
<enzotib> /home/slyder/* va bene
<D4V|DE> allora
<D4V|DE> se prima faccio rm -rf /home/slyder
<D4V|DE> come posso fare dopo cp -a /etc/skel/* /home/slyder/ ?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, io non ho detto quello
<vlt> D4V|DE: neanch’io
<enzotib> ho detto rm -rf /home/slyder/*
<enzotib> D4V|DE, vedi che c'è lo /* alla fine?
<D4V|DE> adesso che ho rimosso slyder
<D4V|DE> che faccio?
<D4V|DE> e ora che si fa?
<vlt> un problema: * non è per i file .*
<enzotib> D4V|DE, mkdir /home/slyder
<enzotib> D4V|DE, e poi chown slyder:slyder /home/slyder
<vlt> D4V|DE: O adduser
<enzotib> vlt, l'user c'è già
<enzotib> vlt, e * prende anche quelli nascosti, avendo preventivamente fatto shopt -s dotglob
<D4V|DE> O adduser??
<D4V|DE> O: comando non trovato
<enzotib> D4V|DE, niente adduser, fa quello che ho detto
<vlt> enzotib: vabbé ;-)
<D4V|DE> sono rimasto a chown slyder:slyder /home/slyder
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok, ora cp -a /etc/skel/* /home/slyder/
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> ora?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ls -lA /home/slyder
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ci sono .bashrc, .profile e forse un altro?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, e di chi sono?
<D4V|DE> sono 3
<D4V|DE> bash_logout
<D4V|DE> bashrc
<D4V|DE> e profile
<enzotib> D4V|DE, proprietario?
<D4V|DE> che domanda è? io ovviamente :P
<enzotib> D4V|DE, compare scritto root root nell'output di ls -lA ?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<enzotib> D4V|DE, chown slyder:slyder /home/slyder/*
<D4V|DE> fatto
<roberto> salve che scheda video deve avere il mio computer nuovo computer per funzionare con l'ultima di ubuntu?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, prova ad entrare con login grafico con l'utente slyder
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> stava partendo ma poi ha dato lo stesso problema
<D4V|DE> ma sto d-bus nn si può reinstallare?
<enzotib> com'è il messaggio esatto?
<D4V|DE> sempre quello
<D4V|DE> "could not start D-bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<enzotib> D4V|DE, è 64bit?
<D4V|DE> si
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sudo apt-get install qdbus
<roberto> vabbè grazie lo stesso
<vlt> roberto: Potrei compra… ahhh … ok
<D4V|DE> enzotib, sta installando
<D4V|DE> riavvio e loggo?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sì
<D4V|DE> evvaii
<D4V|DE> ce l'abbiamo fatta
<D4V|DE> grazie 1000 enzotib
<enzotib> D4V|DE, bene
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciao
<mapreri> ciao cristian_c :
<mapreri> :)
<miki_> ho un problema con lo scanner qualcuno mi aiuta? leggete qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915376/
<cristian_c> miki_, spiegati
<miki_> non mi riconoscelo scanner canon lide 70, in giro ho visto e sembra che non ci sia soluzione
<miki_> se potete darmi una mano
<maroloccio> cosa usi? xsane?
<enzotib> beh, se in giro non c'è soluzione, non è che abbiamo la bacchetta magica
<cristian_c> miki_, ah, ricordo
<cristian_c> miki_, hai seguito i miei consigli?
<miki_> si ma nulla...
<cristian_c> miki_, che cosa è successo?
<miki_> che cmq il programma di scansione non mi riconosce nulla, mi dice che nessuno scanner è presente
<cristian_c> miki_, ma tu, esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<miki_> ho installato sane, lib sane extras ed altre librerie con cui pensavo potesse essere riconosciuto lo scan
<cristian_c> miki_, quindi, non hai seguito i miei consigli
<miki_> mo non mi ricordo bene....ripeti
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> miki_, siccome avevi un'urgenza,  la prima cosa che potevi fare era usare virtualbox
<cristian_c> per non rimanere boccato
<cristian_c> *bloccato
<cristian_c> poi c'era il discorso dei driver sperimentali
<miki_> non ho la copia di xp sottomano
<miki_> preferisco i driver sperimentali
<cristian_c> dato che affermavano essere riusciti a farlo andare
<miki_> come li installo?
<cristian_c> miki_, ma non avevi un'urgenza?
<Riccardone> ciao, sto testando lm-sensors su questo portatile, ma il sistema mi risponde così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915448/ avete idea di come gestire tutto ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sicuro di aver seguito fedelmente il wiki di ubuntu?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si, sto aeguendo questo wiki ; http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<miki_> ho risolto l'urgenza ma ora vorrei cmq risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> Riccardone, spiega esattamente tutto ciò che hai fatto
<Riccardone> cristian_c: sono al punto in cui lancio il comando 'sudo sensor-detect'
<cristian_c> miki_, con calma però
<Riccardone> che non va a buon fine sembra ...
<cristian_c> non è cosa banale
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ho installato lm-sensors e hddtemp
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ok, posta l'intero output
<Riccardone> cristian_c: quindi ho dato il comando sudo sensors-detect
<cristian_c> !chat | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki_> cristian_c: ok, quando puoi mi aiuti, grazie
<cristian_c> miki_, ok, l'ho ritrovata
<miki_> ti seguo, dimmi
<cristian_c> !chat | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> è meglio
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ecco l'intero output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915478/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, e tu cos'hai premuto?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ad ogni domanda ... Semplicemente Invio che era la scelta di default (YES)
<Riccardone> cristian_c: vorrei far funzionare decentemente questa ventolina con pwmconfig ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quale kernel usi?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: Linux Inthelion 3.5.0-37-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 8 22:07:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> Riccardone, è un kernel particolare?
<cristian_c> inthelion
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si, il nome del pc :)
<Riccardone> cristian_c: chiaramente se non va lm-sensors, nemmeno pwmconfig ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915490/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora, su che release?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ho dato 'uname -a' al precedente comando
<Riccardone> Lubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> uhm, ok, è in liena
<cristian_c> *linea
<cristian_c> Riccardone, parliamo di là
<Riccardone> ok
 * Dix78 is away: Sono occupato
<Abraham> ho fatto l'aggiornamento da 12.04 LTS a 12.10
<Abraham> al riavvio del computer non mi carica più il sistema operativo
<Abraham> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Abraham, hai aggiunto ppa o scaricato driver video?
<Abraham> ho fatto l'aggiornamento che mi proponeva il gestore aggiornamenti
<Abraham> prima avevo corretto delle dipendenze di alcuni pacchetti che erano sballate
<Abraham> ora sono su grub
<Abraham> probabilmente eliminandole ho fatto un casino con i driver video
<Abraham> provo a reinstallarli dalla shell?
<cristian_c> Abraham, che cosa avevi  fatto, esattamente?
<Abraham> parto dal fatto che non mi faceva l'aggiornamento di versione perché c'erano due aggiornamenti (xorg e qualcosa di simile) da fare, ma neanche questi me li faceva installare.
<Abraham> ora non mi ricordo preciso perché l'ho fatto stamattina e l'ho lasciato scaricare tutto il pomeriggio
<Abraham> ma insomma mi ricordo di aver visto nella sez. Installati (locali o obsoleti o roba simile) questi due aggiornamenti
<Abraham> e credo di averli eliminati
<Abraham> purtroppo la mia mano inesperta mi ha tradito
<cristian_c> immagino
<Abraham> fatto questo ritorno a fare l'aggiornamento della versione e quei due aggiornamenti da fare erano scomparsi dalla lista e mi faceva fare l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> Abraham, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Abraham> dalla shell da grub
<Abraham> ?
<cristian_c> grub?
<cristian_c> Abraham, posta una foto
<cristian_c> !image | Abraham
<ubot-it> Abraham: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Abraham> ok
<Abraham> intanto grazie
<Abraham> è l'unico modo con cui ora riesco ad interagire col pc caricando gnu grub
<cristian_c> Abraham, posta
<Abraham> http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/832/qyw9,jpg/
<cristian_c> Abraham, l'url non esiste
<Abraham> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/qyw9.jpg/
<cristian_c> Abraham, ma sei in live?
<Abraham> no. ho tenuto premuto shift dopo il caricamento del bios
<cristian_c> Abraham, entra in modalità di ripristino
<Abraham> quale dei due kernel? ho 3.5.0-36-generic oppure 3.5.0-18-generic?
 * Dix78 is back (gone 00:38:32)
<cristian_c> Abraham, quello attuale, presumo l'ultimo
<Abraham> cristian_c, ci sono
<Abraham> nel menù ripristino
<cristian_c> Abraham, foto
<Abraham> cristian_c, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/6fzh.jpg/
<cristian_c> Abraham, shell di root
<Abraham> ci sono
<cristian_c> Abraham, fai il login
<Abraham> fatto
<cristian_c> Abraham, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<akhilleus> sera
<akhilleus> Impossibile avviare l'applicazione.
<akhilleus> Impossibile elaborare l'installazione utente di LibreOffice: autorizzazioni insufficienti. Verificate di disporre delle autorizzazioni necessarie per la seguente posizione e riavviate LibreOffice:/home/acer/.config/libreoffice/4
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<akhilleus> ciao cristian_c
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Abraham> cristian_c, fatto
<vlt> akhilleus: Cos’hai fatto?
<akhilleus> nulla volevo aprire libre writer ed ho questo errore
<cristian_c> Abraham, cosa ottieni?
<vlt> akhilleus: È l’Ubuntu sulla partizione riformattata?
<akhilleus> no quello nn era mio...
<Abraham> cristian_c, una lista di pacchetti di alcuni programmi che ho installato (handbrake, wine, tor64, java, anche xorg)
<akhilleus> ho solo lubuntu io
<vlt> akhilleus: mi prendi in giro?
<akhilleus> scusa in giro per quale motivo??? spiegami
<akhilleus> non ho nessun motivo
<akhilleus> specie in questo periodo ..che peso meno di 40 kg scusa lasciamo perdere ciao
<Abraham> cristian_c, forse c'è qualcos0altro più in alto, ma non mi fa andare nelle righe precedenti
<cristian_c> 20:35:05 <Abraham> cristian_c, una lista di pacchetti di alcuni programmi che ho installato (handbrake, wine, tor64, java, anche xorg)
<cristian_c> Abraham, è chiaro
<cristian_c> Abraham, hai sminchiato il sistema
<cristian_c> con i ppa
<cristian_c> driver video a cavolo
<cristian_c> via ppa
<cristian_c> akhilleus, spiegati
<Abraham> cristian_c, c'è una soluzione per salvare la roba che ho dentro il pc oppure non c'è niente da fare?
<cristian_c> Abraham, ah, ti serve il backup?
<cristian_c> dei dati
<akhilleus> mi da quell'errore ma non c'è problema lo tengo io caro vlt non ho nessun motivo di prendere in giro una comunità che è di supporto a tutti,sia chiaro!
<cristian_c> Abraham, hai la partizione home separata?
<akhilleus> non è da me
<akhilleus> e ti ripeto non è periodo.....
<Abraham> cristian_c, no purtroppo
<cristian_c> Abraham, beh, allora usa una live
<cristian_c> per salvare i dati
<cristian_c> se sono quelli che ti servono
<Abraham> cristian_c, farò così. grazie mille
<cristian_c> Abraham, di niente :)
<Abraham> cristian_c, c'è una guida per la procedura?
<cristian_c> Abraham, non c'è molto da spiegare
<cristian_c> l'utilizzo in live è abbastanza semplice
<cristian_c> come su desktop
<cristian_c> *come su versione installata
<Abraham> cristian_c, a posto, non trovavo dove erano i miei dati
<Abraham> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Abraham, prego
<cristian_c> :)
<Alfredo> non riesco a far partire una partizione del mio disco in ubuntu qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare
<cristian_c> Alfredo, che partizione?
<Alfredo> quella che su XP e la C
<Alfredo> mi dice unable access xx GB Volume
<cristian_c> Alfredo, ah, la partizione ntfs di windows?
<Alfredo> si devo recuperare dei file che erano sul desktop di xp che non parte più
<Alfredo> allora qualcuno uoi aiutarmi
<Alfredo> è urgente
<cristian_c> Alfredo, non puoi montare la partizione?
<cristian_c> da ubuntu
<Alfredo> non la monta
<cristian_c> Alfredo, posta una foto
<cristian_c> !ntfs
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<cristian_c> Alfredo, ecco
<tuocugggino> se devo installare ubuntu server su un portatile, devo avere accesso fisico a quel portatile?
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, non è detto
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, c'è anche il wake on lan
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, se lo supporta
<tuocugggino> cristian_c, il problema è che ha lo schermo rotto
<cristian_c> lol
<tuocugggino> e non voglio attacarne uno esterno
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, uhm
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, soltanto lo schermo?
<tuocugggino> si
<vlt> tuocugggino: Puoi prendere una chiavetta usb con un sistema con dhcp e ssh ... voila
<tuocugggino> vlt, ma anche se posso attacarlo ad un router via eth?
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, scermo esterno?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *schermo
<tuocugggino> no che palle :D
<tuocugggino> devo staccare mille milla cavi
<tuocugggino> ma supponiamo che sia riuscito ad installarlo sul portatile con lo schermo rotto, per accedervi devo usare ssh, quindi mi sogno l'interfaccia grafica da remoto?
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, no, c'è anche la gui da remoto
<cristian_c> !desktopremoto
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, :D
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, c'è una sezione desktop remoto sul wiki
<tuocugggino> figo
<tuocugggino> non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> ci sono vari tool
<tuocugggino> volevo fare un server per qua casa
<tuocugggino> non so ancora per cosa
<tuocugggino> ma intanto provo
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto
<cristian_c> vedi qui
<cristian_c> ci sono varie guide wiki
<tuocugggino> grazie
<tuocugggino> ho visto che al 13.04 ha anche juju
<tuocugggino> è tanto utile?
<cristian_c> tuocugggino, domanda a mibofra su juju
<cristian_c> ne parlava
<cristian_c> ion non me ne intendo
<cristian_c> *io
<mapreri> jester-: l'email è ok?
<jester-> mapreri: vist o che c'è avviso di autorizzazine dalla ml, appena ho 10 minuti faccio
<mapreri> jester-: great. nota che io sono sempre online perchè uso un bnc. quando mi vedi away non ci son proprio (anche se poi leggo i backlog, in genere)
<jester-> mapreri: è ok
<mapreri> jester-: se vuoi ci sono nell'altro chan
<jester-> mapreri: fatto
<jester-> doveressti aver visto che ti ha messo in access
<mapreri> jester-: non ho ricevuto notifiche ma un "access #u-i-f list" me l'ha confermato
<cristian_c> mapreri, sei op?
<cristian_c> XD
<mapreri> jester-: grazie
<jester-> dovere
<mapreri> jester-: FYI ho lo script che avete passato a webbyit e pietro quella volta, non serve lo facciate anche con me :)
<jester-> mapreri: ok
<mapreri> cristian_c: in -fcm
<cristian_c> mapreri, ah
<cristian_c> mapreri, complimenti
<cristian_c> :)
<mapreri> cristian_c: anche in ##qualsiasi<ecc> (troppo lungo
<cristian_c> lol
<ado> ciao a tutti.. mi appare un avviso che ho hd pieno.. come lo svuoto? esiste un software che ti permette di esaminarlo ed eventualemte cancellare i file tmp ecc?
<ado> ??
<vlt> ado
<cri> :-)
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-27
<cri> ciao
<cri> CIAO
<cri> .
<catai> buongiorno, qualcuno mi può dare una mano, mi è saltata la corretta risoluzione del video, credo sia saltato il driver, adesso mi da una 1024x768 allargata (4:3) mentre prima era più alta, e si vedeva molto meglio?
<catai> enzotib: ciao enzo, mi puoi dare una mano?
<catai> è successo che il portatile è rimasto senza corrente, cioè si è scaricata la batteria fino in fondo, quando l'ho fatto ripartire si è piantato, ha cominciato a scrivere un messaggio all'infinito, allora ho premuto il tasto spegni/accendi, emi si è riavviato con questa grafica qui
<catai> qualche volontario?
<cri> se vai su impostazione schermo che ti da
<cri> che scheda video usi
<catai> cri: mi da 1024x768 4:3, come si fa a vedere la scheda video?
<cri>  lspci | grep VGA
<cri> lol
<cri> lshw -c display | grep driver
<catai> il primo comando mi da 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<catai> il secondo PCI (sysfs)
<cri> glxinfo | grep rendering
<cri> colpa mia comandi da root
<catai> cri: direct rendering: Yes
<catai> cri: che devo fa? sudo e poi comando?
<catai> qui già si suda a quest'ora :)
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cri> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cri> copialo su paste
<catai> cri: è vuoto!!
<catai> è vuoto!!
<catai> scusate, devo andare, riprovo più tardi, grazie
<akis24> giorno
<cri> giorno
<ciupa> root da 320 gb
<cri> ciao
<Daniele> Buongiorno a tutti, potreste indicarmi una guida per poter creare una penna usb avviabile per l'installazione di ubuntu da windows? purtroppo non ho il lettore cd.
<enzotib> !usbwin | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Daniele> enzotib: ti ringrazio, stavo provando unetbootin e per tre volte poi l'installazione non è riuscita. ora provo con il programma che mi hai suggerito!
<Daniele> Dunque, ho appena constatao che ho l'hhd andato, non fa avviare lui il pc. quindi dovrò usare una live usb fissa. Si installa allo stesso modo?
<nannes> Daniele: Aspetta, cosa intendi con "live usb fissa" ?
<Daniele> nannes, un installazione del os sulla chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> Daniele, ma anche non in live
<ExPBoy> Daniele, solo che una installazione permanente su usb è molto lenta
<Daniele> cristian_c: si, in modo da avere un installazione senza utilizzare l'hdd. tanto serve solo per navigare in internet e fare qualche gioco di carte
<krabador> Daniele, puoi fare un'installazione persistence in una penna usb
<Daniele> ExPBoy: per l'uso che se ne fa del pc dovrebbe andare bene. avevo puppy linux installato su usb ma è antiintuitivo al massimo
<Daniele> krabador: come la faccio? è possibile da windows?
<krabador> Daniele, si con unetbootin
<nannes> Daniele: Ottimo, procedi pure. Se non sai come fare c'è la guida nella documentazione ufficiale. Basta cercare su google  " ubuntu installazione permanente usb "
<krabador> Daniele, ma con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows è+ meglio
<krabador> segui i passaggi, si tratta solo di selezionare quanto spazio vuoi dedicare ai salvataggi
<nannes> (pensiero) Mamma mia come sta morendo questo canale. Si sta lentamente dissanguando!!! Ricordo i bei tempi con i fine settimana strapieni di gente che chiedeva aiuto o voleva imparare qualcosa
<ExPBoy> nannes, magari in inverno ma co sto caldo la gente va al mare
<nannes> no ExPBoy, pure in estate...
<nannes> nei bei tempi però
<ExPBoy> bho
<nannes> puoi guardarti i logs se ne hai voglia.. ihihi
<Daniele> krabador: quello non mi consente di avere un installazione fissa sulla usb. crea una pennina che ti permette di provare ubuntu e non è una vera e propria installazione. tra l'altro non mi funziona neanche, a un certo punto compare la prima schermata con l'opzione di installare sul computer o provare. seleziono "prova" e rimane solo lo sfondo senza nessuna opzione. provando a fare il log-out poi mi chiedeva username e password pe
<Daniele> admin adimn e a non mettere nulla ma non gli piacevano
<krabador> Daniele, il link che ti ho mandato , è di un software che consente tranquillamente l'installazione persistence
<nannes> -.- ""
<Daniele> krabador: mmm.... l'ho appena usato quel software e installa una cosa come se fosse il cd di installazione di ubuntu...
<krabador> Daniele, toglimi una curiosità
<krabador> Daniele, hai selezionato lo spazio da dedicare ai cambiamenti?
<Daniele> no
<krabador> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/522/u/img/download/create-usb-windows-4.png   lo step 4
<krabador> se non lo fai, non è persistence
<krabador> quindi....
<Daniele> ok, ora provo allora! grazie :)
<nannes> Daniele: Segui questa  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<krabador> di niente
<nannes> e lascia perdere windows -.-'
<ExPBoy> :)
<nannes> che in un canale che sponsorizza free software non c'entra proprio nulla
<nannes> neanche per risolvere i proble
<Daniele> windows lo uso solo sul portatile che uso per studiare, da aspirnte ingegnere sono obbligato per usare certi software
<Daniele> seleziono il massimo spazio dedicabile?
<krabador> Daniele, quanto te ne fa selezionare, al massimo, e quanto e grande la penna in totale?
<nannes> Daniele: Ti consiglio di seguire questa   Segui questa  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daniele> nannes, non lo specifica la guida
<Daniele> krabador: la pennina è da 2 Gb(1,75 circa reali) e mi consente di selezionare poco più di 500 Mb
<Daniele> MB
<krabador> allora vanno bene
<nannes> Daniele: Come probabilmente hai visto, freenode ci ha disconnessi per un attimo. non ho letto quello che hai scritto
<nannes> quindi non so di cosa parli
<Daniele> parlo dello spazio dedicato ai cambiamenti fissi
<krabador> Daniele, 2gb di penna, per una persistence non sono tanti
<krabador> Daniele, ma va bene l'impostazione a 500mb
<ExPBoy> ma come fanno a essere fissi i cambiamenti?
<krabador> ExPBoy, il sistema li salva in quello spazio
<Daniele> devo scegliere tra versione "live" "netinstall" e "HdMedia". non so quale selezioanare...
<krabador> Daniele, live
<Daniele> krabador: 64 o 32 bit?
<Daniele> quale occupa meno spazio?
<krabador> Daniele, dove te lo sta chiedendo, scusa?
<krabador> Daniele, se hai scaricato la iso, ti basta selezionarla al punto 2
<Daniele> nella prima schermata devo slezionare la distribuzione
<Daniele> mmm....
<krabador> Daniele, hai scaricato la iso, o non l'hai ancora scaricata?
<Daniele> si la ho scaricata
<Daniele> ho avviato dal punto 2
<Daniele> ora mi vado a sfamare mentre installa! :)
<krabador> Daniele, buon appetito
<cristian_c> Daniele, nella pendrive ci sta solo il live installer (persistente o meno)
<cristian_c> l'installazione su qualsiasi supporto è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> e quindi serve un secondo supporto su cui installare
<Ettore> Se voglio tenere solo ubuntu sul pc lo posso tenere ?
<nannes> Ettore: Certo che sì
<krabador> Ettore, lo installi e nell'installazione indichi di installare ubuntu su tutto il disco
<nannes> !installazione | Ettore
<ubot-it> Ettore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ettore> I driver  sono compatibili tutti
<krabador> Ettore, oppure se è già installato , insieme a windows, apri da ubuntu , il gestore di partizioni gparted, elimini la partizione windows, e assegni lo spazio liberato alla partizione ubuntu
<krabador> Ettore, prova bene tutte le cose che ti servono
<Ettore> il wi-fi  scheda video e scheda audio
<krabador> Ettore, hai mai provato ubuntu?
<Ettore> io ho un compaq presario v5000 maggiorato
<nannes> maggiorato hahah ..
<nannes> hai comprato la marmitta nuova?
<Ettore> senti nannes ke cazzo tieni da ridere
<nannes> parla bene, ignorante
<Ettore> ignorate ci potrei anke essere ma non sono mai uno zingaro come te
<Ettore> ho provato la versione 9 qualche anno fa su un pc fisso
<nannes> !topic | Ettore
<ubot-it> Ettore: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Ettore> 7topic
<Ettore> allora i driver dovrebbero essere compatibili
<Ettore> giusto?
<krabador> Ettore, scarica la iso di ubunutu e mettila in dvd o penna usb, manda il supporto in boot all'avvio del computer e seleziona "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<krabador> cosi' provi ubuntu
<krabador> e vedi se fa quello che deve fare
<Ettore> e provo se mi funziona wi-fi audio e video
<krabador> se non dovesse andare il wifi, vuol dire che si deve installare successivamente all'installazione
<krabador> perchè non mettono tutti i driver di tutti i componenti wifi
<krabador> nel supporto di installazione
<krabador> che scheda video hai?
<Ettore> Ati radeon xpress 200m
<Ettore> Audio Conexant AMC Audio
<Ettore> wi-fi broadcom
<krabador> ati allora la radeon funzionerà, con il driver open source
<krabador> e sarà l'unico che potrai usare
<Ettore> lo devo scaricare oppure fa tutto da se
<krabador> Ettore, lo userai già in live
<krabador> Ettore, e quando installerai sarà già dentro
<Daniele> Secondo voi conviene usare il connettore usb frontale o quello posteriore? dite che hanno la stessa velocità?
<krabador> Daniele, potrebbero non avere la stessa velocità
<krabador> Daniele, usa il posteriore
<Daniele> krabador: come pensavo, ora vedo se funziona :)
<Ettore> krabador e l'audio con il wi-fi me li riconosce
<nannes> Daniele: Dipende da caso a caso. Se vuoi verificare, basta aprire il case e controllare per ogni porta l'interfaccia corrisponde nella scheda madre
<nannes> verificando nel manuale
<krabador> si Daniele , te lo dice il manuale della motherboard
<krabador> Ettore, l'audio andrà, il wi-fi, come ti ho detto prima, non è detto, perchè non includono nel supporto di installazione tutti i driver di tutti i componenti wi-fi del pianeta
<Ettore> e si può scaricare il driver
<krabador> Ettore, e non sono inclusi ovviamente i driver closed source, ed in entrambi i casi , si possono installare successivamente all'installazione
<krabador> certo
<Ettore> c'è qualche sito dove posso scaricarlo
<nannes> State perdendo tempo.
<krabador> Ettore, non lo devi fare prima
<nannes> C'è poco da chiacchierare, basta provare in live
<nannes> Ettore: Scarica ubuntu, crea un supporto live, e provalo
<nannes> In questo modo scopri subito tutto quello che vuoi sapere
<krabador> Ettore, la maggior parte dei driver da installare successivamente , si possono installare da ubuntu stesso, in "gestione driver"
<Ettore> va bene ci provo grazie a tutti
<krabador> nannes, io gliel'ho detto
<krabador> ma Ettore vuole chiaccherare
<ExPBoy> lol
<nannes> ...
<Ettore> e sono problemi di nannes se voglio chiacchierare
<Daniele> per ora si è avviato!
<krabador> !broadcom | Ettore
<ubot-it> Ettore: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<nannes> Ettore: no no, non intendevo quello
<Ettore> a okok
<krabador> Daniele, perfetto, usalo, fai cose, riavvia e vedi se quei cambiamenti rimangono all'avvio
<krabador> Daniele, come cronologia internet
<krabador> installazioni di programmi, sempre inerenti ovviamente allo spazio massimo dedicatogli
<Daniele> krabador: procedo :)
<Daniele> provo a installare il driver per la scheda video che ora il video è un po affaticato :p
<Ettore> arrivederci e grazieeeee!!!!
<krabador> Ettore, ciao
<Ettore> krabador hai fb
<krabador> Ettore, no, mi spiace, sono assolutamente anti zuckemberg
<krabador> ferocemente :D
<Ettore> ahaahhahaha ok ciaoooo
<krabador> ciao :D
<krabador> Daniele, sperando che il driver della scheda video non ti prenda tutti i 500 mega a disposizione :)
<Daniele> davvero!!! :)
<Daniele> nel computer ora c'è più ram che memoria non volatile!
<Daniele>  krabador  il driver occupa qusi tutto, tra l'altro aprendo la finestra per la ricerca delle applicazioni fa un sacco di disturbi video--
<Daniele> comunque adesso compro una pennina usb da 16 o da 32 e lo installo li, di sicuro costa meno di un hdd!
<nannes> Daniele: mah, la differenza di prezzo non è poi così alta, e soprattutto non vale la velocità
<nannes> a meno che non acquisti una penna usb3-compatible, ma allora anche il prezzo si alza
<Daniele> nannes, più che altro ho paura che sia l'interfaccia sata ad avere problemi
<davide_> caldo molto
<alex_____> salve a tutti ho un problema con l`avvio di ubuntu, mi spunta la schermata di gnu grub ma non posso far nulla
<nannes> alex_____: in che senso non puoi far nulla? elenca le voci che vedi, e spiega in cosa sei impossibilitato
<alex_____> non posso spostarmi
<alex_____> forse non riconosce la tastiera
<nannes> la tastiera è usb?
<alex_____> si
<nannes> controlla se è collegata bene
<nannes> insomma, che non sia un difetto hardware
<alex_____> si lo e` funzione sul menu` del bios
<nannes> per verificare basta provare, subito dopo aver premuto il pulsante di accensione (power), ad entrare nel bios  premendo  F2 oppure CANC  o un tasto specifi
<nannes> ah mi hai battuto sul tempo
<nannes> perfetto
<alex_____> cosa posso fare ?
<alex_____> da mio cugino almento c`e` il countdown qua no
<nannes> alex_____: guarda se nel bios l'opzione "usb legacy support" è abilitata
<nannes> e controlla tutte le opzioni riguardanti il controller usb
<alex_____> ok riavvio tutto sto usando il cd di ubuntu come prova
<catai> buongiorno, ritorno qui da stamattina alle 8.30, qualcuno mi può dare una mano, mi è saltata la corretta risoluzione del video, credo sia saltato il driver, adesso mi da una 1024x768 allargata (4:3) mentre prima era più alta, e si vedeva molto meglio?
<catai> è successo che il portatile è rimasto senza corrente, cioè si è scaricata la batteria fino in fondo, quando l'ho fatto ripartire si è piantato, ha cominciato a scrivere un messaggio all'infinito, allora ho premuto il tasto spegni/accendi, emi si è riavviato con questa grafica qui
<catai> stamattina, grazie all'amico cri avevamo scoperto che il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf è vuoto!
<catai> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<enzotib> catai, che il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf non sia presente (e non vuoto), è abbastanza normale
<enzotib> catai, dato che sono anni ormai che xorg fa autodetection
<catai> enzotib: cioè il file è presente ed è vuoto
<enzotib> catai, tu ricordi se prima era non vuoto o non esisteva proprio?
<alex_____> a nannes grazie mille il problema è stato risolto :)
<catai> enzotib: no. allora cri mi aveva fatto lanciare questo comando: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e poi mi aveva detto: copialo su paste
<enzotib> catai, comunque, se è vuoto non ci perdi niente a cancellarlo e a riavviare per prova
<catai> enzotib: scusa, mi dici che comando devo lanciare :) sono un po' duro
<enzotib> catai, da terminale: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<computer> Ciao a tutti! qualcuno mi può dare una mano a capire se un pc che voglio comprare è compatibile con ubuntu?
<catai> enzotib: mi dice impossibile rimuovere "/etc/X11/xorg.conf": File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> catai, allora già non esiste
<enzotib> catai, che scheda grafica hai?
<enzotib> !hardware | computer
<ubot-it> computer: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<catai> enzotib: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<enzotib> catai, di norma dovrebbe andare di suo
<enzotib> catai, che ambiente grafico usi?
<catai> enzotib: non lo so, come faccio a capirlo?
<enzotib> catai, intendo unity, gnome, kde, xfce, lxde?
<catai> enzotib: unity
<enzotib> catai, sennò fammi vedere l'output di env
<enzotib> catai, ah ecco
<catai> enzotib: cri mi aveva fatto lanciare anche un altro comando: lshw -c display | grep driver
<enzotib> catai, hai già guardato nelle impostazioni di sistema -> monitor, se per caso puoi impostare la risoluzione che vuoi?
<akis24> ciao
<catai> enzotib: si, c'è solo 1024x768 e 800x600
<catai> enzotib: hai visto quel comando che ti ho scritto?
<enzotib> catai, metti il contenuto del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ciao ragazzi
<catai> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918513/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> In fase di installazione ho visto che mi veniva chiesto qualcosa come la crittografia della home.. In cosa consiste?
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: ti viene criptata la home  ma tanto che devi tenerci ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> akis24: niente di che infatti però se non ci sono svantaggi non vedo perché non farlo, no?
<enzotib> catai, output di lsmod
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ma come funziona? Come la decripto poi?
<computer> Ciao a tutti! Sapete dirmi se sui nuovi laptop con windows 8 è difficile intallare ubuntu (problema UEFI)
<a7x> AlcoLeVecchiPens, gli svantaggi ci sono.
<Daniele> dunque, al secondo riavvio già non si vede più la barra a destra e neanche quella sopra per spegnere, riavviare etc...
<a7x> AlcoLeVecchiPens, se perdi la chiave perdi tutti i dati, se corrompi il drive puoi perdere tutti i dati, è una cosa che va studiata attentamente
<Daniele> mi sto demoralizzando...
<akis24> computer: diciamo che serve qualcuno preparato :) e non sono io ..
<catai> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918519/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Era crashata la chat
<computer> ma tutti i computer con windows 8 hanno uefi attivato?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Quali sono gli svantaggi?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> a7x:
<akis24> computer: sulle schede madri nuove e portatili con win 8 ecc si
<paky888> sera
<paky888> domandina facile per voi ma diff x me :P
<paky888> come faccio a passare da ubuntu 12.4 a 13?
<paky888> sto scaricando la iso
<computer> capito, ma se compro un pc nuovo riesco a metterci sopra ubuntu giusto?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> paky888: se hai la home separata fai l'installazione senza formattare la home
<enzotib> catai, sudo lspci -k
<paky888> mmmm no non ho la home
<paky888> sto scaricando la iso della 13.04
<akis24> paky888: potresti avanzare di versione direttamente dalla versione installata.. anche se non sempre è consigliabile
<paky888> infatti
<paky888> unetbootin non funge da ubuntu?
<enzotib> no, veramente il salto di versione non è proprio supportato, se si rompe qualcosa sono cavoli tuoi
<akis24> paky888: si che funziona
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> akis24: sai dirmi se quali sono gli svantaggi della home crittografata?
<catai> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918530/
<enzotib> paky888, dd è anche meglio these days
<paky888> nn ho capito enzotib
<paky888> so andato sul sito di unetbootin ho scaricato la versione per linux
<paky888> ma nn mi parte
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Voi consigliate o no di crittografarla la home?
<enzotib> paky888, usare "dd" è anche meglio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> paky888: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<paky888> cos'è? dd?
<enzotib> paky888, senza contare che unetbootin è nei repo
<enzotib> catai, xrandr
<paky888> ok go dato il comando da term
<paky888> scusate ma ci devo fa ancora la mano :P
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ma perché ignorate le mie domande?
<enzotib> paky888, è una utility di sistema, che si usa da terminale e ti può copiare il file iso sul device della pendrive
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> paky888: quando finisce dai sudo unetbootin
<paky888> ok alco
<enzotib> AlcoLeVecchiPens, io sinceramente la sconsiglio, se non sai come cavartela se hai problemi
<paky888> ah un'altra info
<a7x> !chat | AlcoLeVecchiPens, puoi continuare a parlare lì di crittografia
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens, puoi continuare a parlare lì di crittografia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: evita..
<catai> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918542/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> enzotib: ok grazie
<paky888> nella cartela etc>x11 non trovo il file xorg.conf
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> akis24: evita cosa?
<akis24> la home criptata AlcoLeVecchiPens
<paky888> vorrei aumentare la risoluzione del mio schermo dato che vedo un po sgranato
<paky888> ho installato i driver della mia intel gm915 correttamente
<catai> paky888: siamo in due
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> akis24: ok grazie
<paky888> ma nn riesco ad alza la risoluz
<paky888> mannagghia
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens:  di nulla
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> paky888: partito unetbootin?
<enzotib> catai, cat /proc/cmdline
<paky888> yeah
<paky888> ;)
<catai> enzotib: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-49-generic-pae root=UUID=6d375a94-7f38-4d31-a211-c4a19ff3ad47 ro recovery nomodeset
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ok
<enzotib> catai, ma sei partito in recovery?
<paky888> ah per lo spazio x preservare i dati lascio 0?
<catai> enzotib: forse si, ma poi gli avevo detto di continuare normalmente..
<enzotib> catai, no devi riavviare, così non quagliamo niente
<catai> enzotib: devo riavviare?
<catai> enzotib: ok, scusa, torno subito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> paky888: sì.. Se non ti serve un installazione persistente lascia 0
<paky888> ok
<paky888> partito
<paky888> allora sapete come potrei aumentare la mia rioluzione?
<paky888> ho una acer travel mate 407
<paky888> 4070
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ragazzi io vado ciao ;)
<paky888> mazza che caldo
<paky888> ciao e grazie alco
<catai> enzotib: è bastato questo ed è ripartito ammodino, adesso mi sembra di avere di nuovo dieci decimi di vista! grazie! :)
<paky888> sapete novità su ubuntu per smartphone?
<enzotib> catai, prego
<paky888> catai hai risolto te per la risoluzione?
<catai> paky888: si, è bastato riavviare la caffettiera :)
<paky888> hahahahaha catai che file hai modificato?
<paky888> io vorrei metterci su una 1366x768
<catai> paky888: devo ringraziare enzotib perchè da solo non ci sarei riuscito
<paky888> enzotib dai na mano anke a me?
<catai> paky888: credo niente, però è meglio se chiedi a lui
<paky888> mmmmm
<paky888> enzotib ci sei?
<enzotib> paky888, tra poco devo uscire, e non ho fatto proprio niente di eccezionale
<catai> paky888: è lui il guru del posto, stamattina avevo già provato a interrogarlo ma era impegnato, credo
<enzotib> paky888, la prima cosa, guarda se nelle impostazione te la fa cambiare
<paky888> enzo se mi dici al volo ci provo
<paky888> no nelle impo no
<enzotib> ma qua guru, per la grafica il guru è jester-, che non c'è
<paky888> mi da solo 800x600 e 1024x768
<enzotib> paky888, che scheda grafica è?
<paky888> intel gm915
<paky888> una integrata
<paky888> del caiser
<catai> comunque vorrei ringraziare tutti, in particolare enzotib , e poi me ne vado, dato che non potrei essere d'aiuto a nessuno, solamente a rompere le balle :)
<enzotib> paky888, xrandr
<paky888> devo mod quello?
<enzotib> paky888, devi scrivere quello nel terminale e vediamo cosa esce
<catai> saluto tutti e vorrei dire soltanto una cosa: oggi sudo non è solo un comando di linux, ma un'affermazione reale in prima persona! :-) ciao a tutti e grazie
<paky888> ok
<enzotib> ciao catai
<catai> enzotib: ciao e grazie ancora
<paky888> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096 LVDS1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 304mm x 22800mm    1024x768       60.0*+    800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) TV1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<paky888> ecco cosa mi da enzotib
<paky888> che faccio?
<paky888> enzotib ci sei?
<paky888> va beh dai se ti becco la prox volta vediamo di farlo la prox vlta
<paky888> ora installo la versione nuova kissà mi aumenta di risoluz
<paky888> bye e grz a tt
<paky888> ciao
<jester-> sera
<Daniele> krabador: Ciao, ho provato sulla pennina da 2 GB ad installare il tutto, al primo riavvio era già corrotto il sistema operativo e non funzionava più. Ora ho comprato una pennina da 16 GB e provo a fare l'installazione
<Daniele> Sarà possibile usare la prima chiavetta e fare un installazione facendo vedere al pc quella da 16 GB come se fosse un HDD?
<nannes> Daniele: sarebe perfetto.
<nannes> sempre che la live usb della vechia chiavetta funziona
<nannes> *funzioni
<Daniele> nannes dici che si può fare quindi?
<Daniele> adesso ci provo!
<nannes> Daniele:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daniele> poi di driver nvidia per una scheda molto vecchia mi consigliate l'173 o il 30x?
<ciaoatutti> Ciao a tutti , ho due problemi con lubuntu 12.10 qualcuno per favore puo' aiutarmi ??? :)
<ciaoatutti> c'e' nessuno ???
<ciaoatutti> :(
<ciaoatutti> mi hanno detto di venire a chiedere qua ...
<nannes> che problema c'è, ciaoatutti?
<ciaoatutti> ciao nannes :)
<nannes> ciao, spiegati :)
<ciaoatutti> ti spiego ... allora purtroppo o menomale , secondo me' menomale son dovuto passare da windows a linux lubuntu perche' ho 1 pc fisso modello discarica è un athlon 3000+ con 528 mb di ram mhzx 1900 e con windows xp non si muove con linux lubuntu si  u
<ciaoatutti> concludo
<ciaoatutti> per ragioni di lavoro (( mi occupo di betting )) MI SERVE EFFETTUARE LO SCRENN TOTALE OGNI VOLTA TOTALE E CON 1 SOLO SCREEN DI TUTTA LA PAGINA BET365 PALINSESTO PARTITE (( QUESTA PAGINA E' IN FLASH ))
<ciaoatutti> CONCLUDO VERAMENTE ...
<ciaoatutti> prima con windows usavo il programma fastone capture
<ciaoatutti> con questo programma riuscivo con 1 solo screen saver a salvare tutta la pagina web ossia sia la schermata che quello che si vede scorrendo in giu' la schermata
<ciaoatutti> PROBLEM
<ciaoatutti> OPS PROBLEMA
<ciaoatutti> con linux lubuntu fastone capture non funziona
<ciaoatutti> ho provato tutti gli addons per firefox ( temo tutti )
<nannes> non è un problema, è una liberazione!  una benedizione! un miracolo del signore!
<ciaoatutti> ma non trovo nulla come software che funziona con linux per effettuare questo screen
<ciaoatutti> FINITO ...
<nannes> capisco.
<ciaoatutti> :)
<nannes> quindi hai bisogno di scorrere nella pagina, eh?
<ciaoatutti> per caso mi sai indicare 1 SOFTWARE con cui effettuare lo screen che mi serve
<ciaoatutti> no no
<ciaoatutti> mi serve che lo screen
<ciaoatutti> fotografi anche quello che c'e' sotto
<ciaoatutti> xd
<nannes> sì sì lo screen deve coprire l'area che ti interessa
<nannes> e dunque ti serve poter scorrere nella pagina
<ciaoatutti> nel senso che si vede scorrendo la pagina tutta ...
<ciaoatutti> mmmhhh che nella foto ci sia tutta la pagina ....
<ciaoatutti> si
<ciaoatutti> che la vedo tutta :)
<ciaoatutti> tutta in 1 screen ti spiego meglio mi hanno detto :(
<ciaoatutti> che unica soluzione sia fare tanti screen
<ciaoatutti> e poi unirli
<ciaoatutti> :(
<ciaoatutti> ma devo farne tanti non dico al minuto ma ogni dieci minuti 1 / 2
<ciaoatutti> e insomma mi SERVEEEE VERAMENTE UN QUALCHE COSA CHE MI FA' UNO SCREEN UNICO tipo come si puo' fare CON FASTONE CAPTURE
<ciaoatutti> MA CON linux non funziona :(
<ciaoatutti> nannes ho solo cercato di spiegarti al meglio il mio problema , scusami se scrivo molto ...
<ciaoatutti> esempio questa discussione si puo' salvare o facendo tanti screen 1 screen per ogni schermata o con 1 unica schermata ....
<ciaoatutti> dove mi serve LO PUO VEDEREandando in gogle e scrivendo bet365 entra da qui
<ciaoatutti> e' in flash ...
<ciaoatutti> puo' => puoi
<ciaoatutti> gogle= google
<ciaoatutti> .... c'e' 1 soluzione Nannes o no ....
<ciaoatutti> certe volte il palinsesto calcio di bet365 ( live ) e'corto e' basta 1 sola schermata ma spesso e' lungo piu' schermate :(
<nannes> ok
<nannes> sì sì sto ragionando un attimo
<nannes> vedo se con uno script si può risolvere tutto
<ciaoatutti> aspetto tua risposta ... spero che trovi 1 soluzione
<ciaoatutti> okkkkk fai con calma
<ciaoatutti> grazieee :)
<nannes> ohh guarda un po' :D
<ciaoatutti> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nannes> ci sono diversi modi, anche senza script
<ciaoatutti> :D :D :D dimmi dimmi Nannes :)
<nannes> sembra che il programma  "shutter" per linux possa farti il lavoro sporco
<ciaoatutti> :D
<ciaoatutti> OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<nannes> è proprio un programma di screenshot, e dovrebbe avere la funzione che cerchi, ovvero di catturare intere pagine
<nannes> NON SOLO!
<ciaoatutti> WOOW
<nannes> c'è anche un'estensione mooooolto carina per mozilla firefox che potresti provare
<nannes> si chiama Awesome Screenshot
<ciaoatutti> si dimmi :D
<ciaoatutti> OK :)
<ciaoatutti> PERFETTOOO
<ciaoatutti> scusami quando installo SHUTTER poi vedro' 1 pannello .... insomma LO SCARICO LO INSTALLO E POI per usarlo come lo vedo il programma ...
<ciaoatutti> TI dico la verita' ..... mi hanno consigliato questo programma LO HO SCARICATO LO HO INSTALLATO ma bo' non LO TROVO :(
<ciaoatutti> :( :( :(
<ciaoatutti> LINUX MI DICE CHE E' INSTALLATO
<ciaoatutti> ciao Steeler
<ciaoatutti> ma non trovo come usarlo DOVE E' Insomma .... COME LO USO .. Mi spiego SCUSAMI spero nannes ..
<ciaoatutti> comunque c'e' l'altra opzione :)
<ciaoatutti> l'estensione per mozilla firefox :)
<ciaoatutti> se funziona questa sono apposto .... non c'e' bisogno di SHUTTER non ho nulla contro SHUTTER e' che bo' non c'e' :( LO HO SCARICATO INSTALLATO MA DOVE E' ?????
<nannes> allora
<ciaoatutti> se vuoi ..... ti faccio entrare con TEAM WIWIER
<ciaoatutti> e bo' ... dimmi pure :)
<nannes> shutter non hai bisogno di installarlo in strani modi, perché è giò presente nei repository. Quindi basta fare sudo apt-get install shutter   oppure   installarlo da SynapticPackageManager o ancora da UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<ciaoatutti> :D
<nannes> ciaoatutti: sai l'inglese?
<ciaoatutti> scusami ma non sono esperto di linux apt-gest install shutter dove devo scriverlo
<ciaoatutti> purtroppo no :( :(
<ciaoatutti> cmq provo le altre opzioni :)
<nannes> ok peccato, c'era una guida ma è in inglese
<nannes> comunque apri il   TERMINALE
<ciaoatutti> :( la traducoo
<nannes> il comando lo devi mettere lì
<ciaoatutti> con google traduttore
<ciaoatutti> si dimmi scusa :)
<nannes> il comando è questo
<nannes> sudo apt-get install shutter gnome-web-photo
<nannes> (gnome-web-photo è un plugin che shutter sfrutta per fare quello che ti serve)
<nannes> questa è la guida, se la vuoi seguire  http://askubuntu.com/questions/231757/screenshot-tools-to-capture-scrolling-windows
<ciaoatutti> ok ma questo comando dove lo devo scrivere '??
<nannes> comunque visto che stai ancora imparando puoi prima provare l'estensione di firefox1
<ciaoatutti> ok :) la traduco con google traduttore
<nannes> e lasciare shutter ad un'altra volta
<nannes> ;)
<ciaoatutti> ok ....
<ciaoatutti> scusami non per complicarti ma anzi x collaborare per caso quel comando devo scriverlo qua ===>>
<ciaoatutti> 1( stumenti di sistema
<ciaoatutti> ops strumenti di sistema
<ciaoatutti> 2)
<ciaoatutti> ux term
<nannes> nono, devi scriverlo nel terminale
<ciaoatutti> o
<nannes> ascolta me
<ciaoatutti> si ok dimmi
<nannes> il modo più semplice per aprire il terminale   è   premendo     Ctrl   Alt  T
<ciaoatutti> ma dove e' questo terminale come ci arrivo
<ciaoatutti> ah ookkkk
<ciaoatutti> ok allora
<nannes> fatto?
<ciaoatutti> 1) apro il terminale
<ciaoatutti> no no lo faccio dp
<ciaoatutti> 2) scrivo quel comando
<ciaoatutti> 3) e poi clicco su ok suppongo
<nannes> e premi INVIO
<ciaoatutti> ok dopo provo :D
<ciaoatutti> SE NON CI RIESCO USO L'ESTENZIONE PER FIREFOX
<nannes> in questo modo installi shutter. poi per usarlo devi fare in un certo modo
<ciaoatutti> :)
<nannes> com'è spiegato in quella pagina che ti ho linkato
<ciaoatutti> okkk :)
<nannes> benissimo ciaoatutti, buona fortuna
<nannes> ;)
<ciaoatutti> PERFETTO
<ciaoatutti> GRAZIEEEE
<ciaoatutti> ah scusa una cosetta stupida questa ma la vorrei prima con windows per sentire la musica usavo radiosure con linux cosa c'e' di analogo E STOP HO FINITO VERAMENTE :)
<nannes> radiosure? mmh vediamo che ha di speciale questo radiosure, così troviamo l'alternativa
<ciaoatutti> ah azz PER SALVARE QUESTA PAGINA come faccio ... cosi non mi perdo le istruzioni che mi hai dato per risolvere problema serio di cui abbiamo discusso
<ciaoatutti> okkkk grazieee Nanni :)
<ciaoatutti> opsss nannes no nanni
<ciaoatutti> scusaaaaa
<nannes> lol
<ciaoatutti> xd ....
<nannes> ciaoatutti: comunque per ascoltare la radio puoi usare direttamente il programma installato di default per ascoltare musica su ubuntu
<nannes> vale a dire RythmBox
<nannes> RhythmBox*
<ciaoatutti> WOOW OKKK c'e' anche su lubuntu spero .... okkk allora perfetto :)
<ciaoatutti> ultimissima cosa PROMESSO come salvo questa ciattata cosi non mi perdo le istruzioni che mi hai scritto ???
<ciaoatutti> :)
<nannes> oh su Lubuntu c'è Audacious... anche quello va bene
<ciaoatutti> okkkk PERFETTO :) :)
<ciaoatutti> Ciao Nannes veramente grazie ti auguro 1 buona continuazione di giornata e ancora grazieeee :)
<nannes> se Audacious non va bene, puoi pure scaricare questo:
<ciaoatutti> si dimmi :)
<nannes> sudo apt-get install radiotray   (questo è il comando da fare nel terminale per installare il programma, che si chiama RadioTray)
<ciaoatutti> okkkkk :D
<nannes> per salvare questa  "chattata" basta mettere la freccia del mouse sopra il testo
<nannes> e fare:
<ciaoatutti> SALVARE TUTTA QUESTA CIATTATA COSI NON MI PERDO TUTTO COME FACCIO ???? .... E STOP TI AUGURO NANNES 1 BUONA CONTINUAZIONE DI GIORNATA GRAZIE ANCORA E CIAOOOO
<ciaoatutti> si ???
<nannes> CLIC DESTRO ,  SELEZIONA TUTTO   e poi fai il Copia/Incolla
<ciaoatutti> ahahah okkkk elementare xd
<ciaoatutti> sapendolo
<ciaoatutti> di nuovo ciaooo (( se vuoi mi trovi su facebook come massimo pipitone edonistasociale )) DI NUOVO GRAZIE MI HAI RISOLTO PROBLEMA PER ME' DELICATO CIAO NANNES E GRAZIE ANCORA :)
<nannes> lol, ciao massimo pipitone edonista sociale
<nannes>  lololol
<ciaoatutti> EHEHEEH CIAO MITICO NANNES E ANCORA GRAZIE :)
<francesco96> ciao
<francesco96> c'è qualcuno?
<s4nx> Buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-28
<Kyan`> sera
<cri> aloaz
<temi_> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedere una cosa, non sono un tipo da personalizzare "graficamente" il proprio os, ma vorrei installare il tema Dust, ma non riesco a farlo... mi potete dare una mano per favore ? Grazie
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<caisersose> ciao a tutti
<unix> salve
<Guest85631> ho un problema di temperature
<Guest85631> con ubunntu sono troppo elevate
<Guest85631> come le sistemo
<Guest85631> ???
<cristian_c> Guest85631, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<Guest85631> no sono 1
<Guest85631> nvidia
<Guest85631> gli ho messo 304
<cristian_c> Guest85631, sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> sicuro sicuro?
<Guest85631> si
<Guest85631> come cambio la temperatura
<Guest85631> e troppo alto ora
<cristian_c> Guest85631, prima di tutto, accertiamoci
<cristian_c> che sia così
<cristian_c> Guest85631, lspci -k
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<Guest85631> ma quale la temperatura giusta
<Guest85631> ?
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> Guest85631, non hai spiegato neanche qual'è?
<cristian_c> Guest85631, posta il risultato
<Guest85631> core 0 46 gradi
<ExPBoy> Guest85631, in rete trovi le caratteristiche del tuo processore con le temperature
<ExPBoy> 46 gradi mi pare ottima
<Guest85631> cpre 2 42
<ExPBoy> idem
<Guest85631> gpu 66
<cristian_c> Guest85631, posta il risultato del comando
<Guest85631> quale comando devo fare
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> 10:40:13 <cristian_c> Guest85631, lspci -k
<Guest85631> 0:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12) 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0344 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0344 	Kernel driver in use: mei 00:1
<Guest85631> ecco
<cristian_c> Guest85631, su pastebin
<cristian_c> 10:40:16 <cristian_c> su pastebin
<Guest85631> paste bin cose
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> Guest85631, da quanto vieni in questo canale?
<ExPBoy> bbho
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> Ciao
<simone> ho un problema con il boot di ubuntu da pendrive
<simone> potete aiutarmi?
<cri> ?
<simone> ho un problema con il boot di ubuntu da pendrive
<simone> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni ma non mi parte
<simone> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04
<Daniele> Ragazzi esiste qualche programma per far ignorare al file system i cluster di un hdd danneggiati? come potrei fare? si può fare sullo stesso hdd su cui è installato l'os in uso?
<Free_Diver> Buona domenica ha tutti
<Free_Diver> ho un problema da qualche giorno con ubuntu
<enzotib> !chiedi | Free_Diver
<ubot-it> Free_Diver: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Free_Diver> Appena accendo si ferma alla schermata nera dicendo Could not write bytes:broken pipe
<Free_Diver> una volta riavviato il pc da terminale poi parte il sistema senza problemi come mai?
<ExPBoy> uhm sa di hd difettoso
<ExPBoy> Free_Diver, ma lo fa ad ogni riavvio?
<Free_Diver> non a tutti
<ExPBoy> random insomma
<ExPBoy> Free_Diver, da quando presenta questa cosa?
<Free_Diver> ExPBoy, lo ha fatto ieri ed oggi
<ExPBoy> hai detto da qualche giorno ti ricodi che hai fatto?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Free_Diver> ieri mentre giocavo ad un gioco con wine si è presentato un errore di wine ho riaperto il gioco, ho giocato spento riacceso a pomerggio e mi ha fatto questa cosa
<Free_Diver> anche questa mattina e adesso
<ExPBoy> l'hai spento come?
<Free_Diver> normalmente
<Free_Diver> ExPBoy,
<Free_Diver> ma cosa indica questo messaggio?
<ExPBoy> che non riesce a scrivere
<Free_Diver> può essere un problema di scheda video anche? qualche driver impallato dal gioco?
<ExPBoy> io non uso wine quindi non so dirti se dipenda da quello
<ExPBoy> Free_Diver, non so
<Free_Diver> ExPBoy, come faccio a vedere che driver video sto usando?
<Free_Diver> cosa dovrei avere in /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<Free_Diver> perchè io ho /usr/sbin/lightdm
<Daniele> prova hdrecover avviando da live
<Free_Diver> Daniele, perché?
<Daniele> ti fa un check dell hdd. io lo sto usando adesso per provare a recuperare un hdd danneggiato
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
 * Dix78 is away: 
 * Dix78 is back (gone 00:06:19)
<Aze_> salve
<Aze_> coma faccio ad installare i driver huawei tim e169 ??
<Aze_> tenendo conto che non ho il disco di installazione
<Aze_> ???????????????????????
<kimitsu> salve a tutti ^_^ ho riscontrato un piccolo intoppo durante l'avanzamento di versione dalla 12.10 alla 13.04 ( xubuntu )... morale della favola mi è sparito iil gestore degli aggiornamenti dall'elenco dei programmi. Per il softwere center risulta installato ( ho anche provato a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo ) ma non c'è fra i programmi. Qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito ?
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_live> kimitsu: hai aggiunto ppa?
<indiana_> indiana> ciao a tutti [16:18] <indiana> sto cercando di installare ubuntu [16:18] <indiana> mi da però un problema [16:18] <indiana> kernel panic [16:19] <indiana> not syncing [16:19] <indiana> vfs [16:19] <indiana> avete idee in merito?
<cristian_live> lol
<cristian_live> indiana_: lol
<indiana_> ciao cristian
<indiana_> hai avuto probema analogo?
<indiana_> ciao
<indiana_> qualcuno ha avuto kernel panic durante  installazione ubuntu?
<kimitsu> credo mi si sia impallata la chat per qualche minuto O.o dicevo... persona l'ignoranza ma ppa sarebbe ?
<cristian_live> !ppa | kimitsu
<ubot-it> kimitsu: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_live> indiana_: in live funza?
<kimitsu> ah ok, no non dovrei aver installato niente del genere
<kimitsu> mi sono limitato a fare l'avanzamento alla 13.04 e gli aggiornamenti son sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<kimitsu> ( dato che già il gestore era sparito )
<kimitsu> in live sinceramente on ci ho provato, ma quando ho installato da live cd il gestore aggiornamenti c'era e funzionava
<cristian_live> kimitsu: controlla
<cristian_live> lol
<infrid> we
<massy> bonasera
<CiaoAtutti> Buona Sera a tutti MI SERVE 1 SOLO AIUTO ..... COME SI APRE IL TERMINALE DI LUBUNTU ????? se c'e' qualcuno che me lo dice GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEE
<CiaoAtutti> Buona Sera a tutti MI SERVE 1 SOLO AIUTO .... come si apre il terminale di LUBUNTU ??? Ho provato CTRL ALT ma non si apre nulla :(
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<CiaoAtutti>  ciao Krabador ok grazieeeeeeeeeeee (( provo subito )) ciaooo e ancora grazie :)
<krabador> CiaoAtutti, ma giusto se butti uno sguardo tra le applicazioni nel menu
<krabador> non è proprio nascosto
<CiaoAtutti> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii yeahhhhhhh perfetto
<massy> ehehehe
<massy> di solito nel menu ce scritto la scorciatoi di tastiera
<massy> vero krabador?
<CiaoAtutti> scusami un ultima cosa .... a pensarci bene ero gia' entrato in questa pagina ma ho avuto il seguente problema (( mi scuso se abuso di vostra gentilezza )) ALLORA DOPO CHE ENTRO MI CHIEDE LA PASSWORD .... QUALE DEVO DIGITARE quella che uso per entrare in linux come ADMISTRATOR ???
<massy> il tuo nick non lo hai registrato??
<CiaoAtutti> ho provato a digirare la password che uso quando entro in lubuntu come admistrator e mi dice COMANDO NN RICONOSCIUTO
<CiaoAtutti> ops digitare no digirare
<massy> non serve la pass di lubuntu
<massy> di solito chiunque qua entra normalmente
<massy> non ce bisogno della pass
<massy> però ...
<massy> ce sempre un però
<massy> prova a digitare il seguente comando ... /msg NickServ register password email
<massy> questi i comandi di mirc
<CiaoAtutti> scusateeeee ho aperto il terminale (( lo ho aperto seguendo vostre indicazioni)) e ho scritto nel terminale il seguente comando sudo apt-get install radiotray e dopo ho cliccato su invio e mi chiede la password
<CiaoAtutti> ho messo la password che uso per entrare in linux lubuntu e non la accetta :(
<massy> devi mettere la password di amministratore
<CiaoAtutti> RIPROVO UN ATTIMO
<massy> quella che tu haimesso quando hai installato linux
<CiaoAtutti> si si uso quella bo' lo tolgo e lo reinstallo e' l'unica temo
<CiaoAtutti> p.s. lo ho installato con wubi ...
<massy> no ce un altro sistema
<massy> ah okay
<CiaoAtutti> dimmi pure ....
<massy> la cosa migliore è reinstallare ex novo
<massy> ma tu vuoi fare un dual boot con windows??
<massy> oppure solo lubuntu
<CiaoAtutti> il problema che ho e' che metto la password con cui entro ..... in lubuntu ma non me la accetta :(
<CiaoAtutti> ok ok ora vedo come fare
<massy> questo è impossibile che non lo accetti
<CiaoAtutti> grazie a tutti .... :)
<massy> forse sbagli a scrivere
<massy> attento alle maiuscole
<CiaoAtutti> bo' l'unica opzione che ho e' reinstallare linux lubuntu ... e MI SCRIVO A PARTE LA PASSWORD CHE USO durante l'installazione con WUBI
<CiaoAtutti> OKKKK GRAZIEEEEEEEE :)
<CiaoAtutti> PROCEDO XD ANCORA GRAZIE A TUTTI :)
<massy> ma perche usi wubi??
<massy> si riavvia il sistema con il cd inserito e si installa lubuntu
<CiaoAtutti> non ho i soldi per comprare dieci cd :( lo so' puo' sembrare assurdo ma e' cosi :(
<massy> mmmm
<CiaoAtutti> dove abito non c'e' un negozio
<massy> posso dirti una dritta?
<CiaoAtutti> dovrei andare al centro commerciale
<massy> hai una pendrive?
<massy> anche di due giga va bene
<CiaoAtutti> e non posso 1 perche'ho la bici non ho un'automobile e 2 mia moglie sta' male e devo aiutarla non posso uscire nn vuole ....
<massy> okay
<CiaoAtutti> si ma devo andare a comprarla questa pen drive e se ne parla per i primi di agosto ....
<massy> allora quando riuscirai a uscire, prenditi o una pendrvie da 4giga
<massy> oppure i dvd riscrivibile
<CiaoAtutti> ok :)
<CiaoAtutti> di quanti mb il dvd ???
<massy> dvd da 4,7gb RW
<CiaoAtutti> 4,7 gb OK ...
<CiaoAtutti> scusa se invece compro 1 pen drive ci sono marche che mi sconsigli per caso ( te lo chiedo perche' suppongo parlo con 1 esperto/a)
<CiaoAtutti> e scusa un ultima domanda se compro 1 pen drive poi cosa mi consigli di fare .... suppongo che devo scaricarmi l'iso di lubuntu sulla pen drive giusto ??
<CiaoAtutti> Ciao Krozus ) , ciao Massy scusa se ti saluto solo ora , dimmi pure e grazie per tuo aiuto :)
<massy> allora
<massy> tutte le marche van bene
<CiaoAtutti> ultimissima domanda ... quanto costa secondo te' ogni dvd (( li vendono dieci a dieci vero :( )) e quanto costa 1 pen drive da 4 gb PIU'  MENO SE LO SAI --- STOP non ho altre domande grazieeeeeeeeeeeee
<massy> e ce ne son di tutti i prezzi
<CiaoAtutti> ok ti sto' leggendo :)
<massy> i dvd li puoi acquistare o in blocco da 10 oppure singolarmente
<CiaoAtutti> ok capito Qualsiasi marca OK :)
<massy> ma io ti consiglio sempre una pendrive
<CiaoAtutti> :) CAPISCO ...
<massy> perche i dvd potrebbero risultare col tempo difettosi
<massy> io faccio così
<massy> scarico la iso di lubuntu
<massy> poi
<massy> aptro creatore di dischi di avvio
<CiaoAtutti> poi scarico L'ISO sulla pen drive ? si letto OKKK
<massy> o meglio apri software center
<massy> e installi unebootin
<massy> una app per creare pendrive di linux avviabili
<massy> fa tutto lui
<CiaoAtutti> OK ti sto' leggendo dimmi :)
<CiaoAtutti> BENE PERFETTO :)
<massy> le prime volte ti consiglio (come feci io a suo tyempo) di spulciare SAN GOOGLE
<massy> per eventuali tutorials
<CiaoAtutti> ahahaah OK OK;)
<CiaoAtutti> Ok cpt tutto TI RINGRAZIO Massy :)
<massy> e di che??
<massy> ricorda solo questo
<massy> nessuno nasce imparato
<massy> in questo mondo
<CiaoAtutti> :) grazie ancora e ti auguro una buona continuazione di serata Ciaooooooooooo :) :)
<massy> io lo sto imparando da 7 mesi linux
<massy> sto usando ubuntu
<massy> a me piace molto
<CiaoAtutti> :)
<CiaoAtutti> IO NON POSSO :(
<massy> ed è anche duttile
<CiaoAtutti> ho 1 pc MODELLO :(
<CiaoAtutti> DISCARICA ....
<massy> ah okay
<CiaoAtutti> e' un ATLHON 3000 +
<massy> puoi anche metterci xubuntu sai^
<massy> senza per forza metterci lubuntu
<CiaoAtutti> 1900 MHZ
<CiaoAtutti> E SOLO 528 DI RAM
<massy> ah okay
<CiaoAtutti> ci ho provato ma lo schermo resta nero
<massy> allora lubuntu va benone
<CiaoAtutti> :(
<massy> con solo 528 mega di ram
<massy> avrei bisogno anche io di un pc fisso, lo terrei come server
<massy> e ci metto su ubuntu server
<massy> ehehehe
<CiaoAtutti> appunto ...... anzi anche cosi zoppica ... senti per caso conosci :) qualcuno che ha delle ddr da 528 mb da vendermi in LOMBARDIA
<massy> no io no
<massy> son della lombardia anche io
<massy> hai provato online?
<CiaoAtutti> ho 1 pc INCREDIBILE e' 1 OLIDATA MOD ROMA incredibile perche' ha 4 come si chiamano PER 4 SIM DA 528 MB
<CiaoAtutti> e l'ultima che mi funzionava SIM mi andava DA PAURAAAA
<massy> 4 slot per le ram?
<CiaoAtutti> se ne metto 4 WooW XD
<CiaoAtutti> SI SLOT ESATTO
<CiaoAtutti> cosa particolare su un pc vecchio NO ?
<massy> ottimo
<massy> si molto particolare
<CiaoAtutti> 528 MB X 4 ==>> OLTRE 2 GIGA
<CiaoAtutti> OLIDATA THE BEST
<CiaoAtutti> scritto bene spero xd non conosco l'inglese ahah ...
<massy> beh io ho un portatile toshiba satellite con 4 giga di ram, ma posso metterne ancora altre 4 e farne 8
<CiaoAtutti> :) wow
<CiaoAtutti> va be' come non detto
<CiaoAtutti> e' che ho PAURA che mi vendono 4 sole xd
<massy> beh ma io mi son fatto la spesa
<CiaoAtutti> ossia 4 sim guaste
<massy> ma se dovessi andare nei centri commerciali, non li vendono??
<CiaoAtutti> si lo so' montarle prima e pagarle dopo ma non e' sempre possibile
<massy> per quei modelli di pc, se ci fossero ancora in commercio, non dovrebbero costaremolto
<CiaoAtutti> no no se le compro nuove se ne vanno 200 euro temo
<CiaoAtutti> si ci sono ma usate = RISCHIO SOLA .... XD :(
<CiaoAtutti> ci sono ancora in commercio ma 40 EURO CADA UNA ==>> 160 EURO .... troppo x le mie finanze ridottissime
<CiaoAtutti> va be' come non detto
<CiaoAtutti> di nuovo ciao , buona continuazione di serata e grazieeeeeeeeeeeeee :) :)
<CiaoAtutti> vado .... ciao a tutti :) xd
<rikykywy> salve volevo chiedervi un parere....secondo voi un pc con 512 mb di ram 150 gb di hard disk e 1800mhz può reggere ubuntu?
<krabador> rikykywy, ubuntu no
<krabador> rikykywy, ma lubuntu si
<rikykywy> xubuntu?
<anoncn_78> sera
<Guest9598> buonasera a tutti, ho una versione di linux non piu supportata... credo 9. qualcosa devo installare 7zip come si fà ? :)
<Guest9598> http://packages.debian.org/sid/p7zip-full
<Guest9598> sono arrivato qui
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-21
<TheSin_> ciao, ho installato kubuntu, ho problemi con la mia scheda nvidia, vorrei passare ai driver raccomandati (quelli di nvidia) ma se lo faccio dal frontend si blocca il pc, come faccio da terminal?
<glpiana> ola
<Susy_> sono sola e con voglia
<Susy_> chi c'è?
<sbrikiki> salve
<sbrikiki> Ho una domanda da porvi,
<sbrikiki> Ho acquistato un notebook HP con processore AMD A10 e tecnologia DualGraphics (AMD radeon HD 7620G + AMD radeon HD 8670M) non riesco ad installare ubuntu 14.4
<sbrikiki> Inserisco il dvd, scelgo di provare ubuntu, carica e ad un cero punto mi da un messaggio che dice sostanzialmente di avviare ubuntu in bassa definizione
<sbrikiki> ma poi qualsiasi cosa faccio non parte il live
<sbrikiki> Qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<sbrikiki> grazie
<glpiana> sbrikiki, quando avvii il dvd e visualizzi due icone in basso, premi un tasto
<glpiana> sbrikiki, ti appare un menu, premi f6, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset e fai partire il sistema. vedi se così va
<sbrikiki> Nessuno può aiutarmi???
<glpiana> sbrikiki, quando avvii il dvd e visualizzi due icone in basso, premi un tasto
<glpiana> sbrikiki, ti appare un menu, premi f6, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset e fai partire il sistema. vedi se così va
<sbrikiki> appena avvio da dvd mi compare direttamente la schermata  GNU GRUB version 2.02 con le scelte 1- Try Ubuntu without install 2- Install Ubuntu 3 -OEM Install 4 -check disk
<glpiana> sbrikiki, ecco, in quella schermata premi F6
<sbrikiki> Se premo F6 non mi compare nulla, in fondo alla pagina mi da Press enter to...... 'e' to edit the command before booting or 'c' for command line
<glpiana> sbrikiki, che versione di ubuntu stai provando ad installare?
<sbrikiki> la 14.4
<sbrikiki> a 64 bit
<glpiana> sbrikiki, e in basso non vedi un elenco dei tasti funzione?
<sbrikiki> come ti dicevo mi da soltanto le scelte - Premi invio,    e oppure c
<glpiana> sbrikiki, hai modo di fare una foto alla schermata che visualizzi?
<sbrikiki> come la invio
<glpiana> !image | sbrikiki
<ubot-it> sbrikiki: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sbrikiki> http://postimg.org/image/wtslpdg11/
<sbrikiki> http://postimg.org/image/pn31fdz4h/
<sbrikiki> non sono il massimo della definizione
<glpiana> sbrikiki, ma che versione della 14.04 hai scaricato???
<sbrikiki> ma si dovrebbe capire
<glpiana> sbrikiki, puoi copiare qui il nome del file .iso?
<sbrikiki> LTS 64bit
<glpiana> sbrikiki, tutto il nome please
<sbrikiki> si lo recupero
<sbrikiki> un attimo
<sbrikiki> dovrebbe essere ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<glpiana> sbrikiki, che sistema hai attualmente su pc?
<sbrikiki> windows 8.1 a 64bit
<glpiana> !uefi | sbrikiki
<ubot-it> sbrikiki: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sbrikiki> ho disattivato il secure boot
<glpiana> sbrikiki, vabbè, allora prova a premere "e" e ad aggiunger ein fondo la parole "nomodeset" senza virgolette
<sbrikiki> sto rimasterizzando la ISO e poi provo provo ma se non dovesse andare
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, scusa, ma la 64 bit della 14.04 supporta tranquillamente il secure boot
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, perché l'hai disattivato, perché complicarsi la vita inutilmente?
<sbrikiki> Nella guida mi diceva di disattivarlo
<sbrikiki> ma posso sempre riattivarlo
<Kekko13> Ragazzi ho un pc che ha Ubuntu Studio Scaricato da Wubi che appoggia su Win Xp. Ieri jester- mi ha detto di installare la .iso su una pen drive. Fatto. Ora come devo procedere per installare Ubuntu su tutto il disco e rimuovere definitivamente Xp e Ubuntu Studio (quello di wubi)? Grazie in anticipo..
<sbrikiki> il legacy Support deve essere disattivato o abilitato
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ho visto, magari segnalo anche la cosa
<Kekko13> Ragazzi ho un pc che ha Ubuntu Studio Scaricato da Wubi che appoggia su Win Xp. Ieri jester- mi ha detto di installare la .iso su una pen drive. Fatto. Ora come devo procedere per installare Ubuntu su tutto il disco e rimuovere definitivamente Xp e Ubuntu Studio (quello di wubi)? Grazie in anticipo..
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, però so che questo va fatto sui 32 bit, non sui 64
<cristian_c> e semmai il discorso vale per gli ubuntu più vecchi
<cristian_c> Kekko13, non utilizzare wubi
<cristian_c> Kekko13, poi, di quale ubuntu stai parlando?
<glpiana> Kekko13, avvia il pc impostando da bios l'avvio da usb e poi procedi con l'installazione
<Kekko13> em
<glpiana> !installazione | Kekko13
<ubot-it> Kekko13: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kekko13> ubuntu studio
<glpiana> Kekko13, sei sicuro di voler eliminare completamente windows?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  voglio solo ubuntu scaricato da iso e rimuovere sia ubuntu del wubi e xp
<sbrikiki> una volta inserita il comando nomodeset dopo la pressione del tasto c come faccio a far partire la live
<glpiana> Kekko13, ok, allora procedi come ti ho detto.
<Kekko13> glpiana:  in che senso bios?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  allora avvio il pc
<glpiana> Kekko13, arriverai al partizionamento e ti basterà dirgli di usare l'intero disco. perderai tutto quello che hai attualemente sul pc
<Kekko13> glpiana:  poi?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  si ma aspetta
<glpiana> Kekko13, aspetto
<Kekko13> glpiana:  accendo il pc, mi chiede se utilizzare Win o Ubuntu (quello di Wubi). Dove devo cliccare?
<glpiana> Kekko13, se ti chiede quello vuol dire che il bios non è impostato per avviare da usb
<Kekko13> glpiana:  e ora? Che faccio?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  installo la iso su un cd?
<glpiana> Kekko13, per cui fai caso quando accensi il pc a che tasto è segnalato per accedere al bios o alla scelta del dispositivo di boot
<glpiana> *accendi
<Kekko13> glpiana:  ti prego puoi utilizzare termini più semplici?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  secondo te devo installare la iso su un cd per installare ubuntu da iso su tutto il disco e rimuovere Win e Ubuntu di wubi?
<glpiana> Kekko13, accendi il pc e guarda in le scritte che appaiono PRIMA del menu in cui scegli di avviare windows o linux
<glpiana> Kekko13, poi torna qui e ne riparliamo
<Kekko13> esce Intel :/
<Kekko13> glpiana:  esce solo la scritta di Intel e i comandi
<glpiana> Kekko13, che comandi?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  quelli per aprire le consfigurazioni del sistema
<Kekko13> glpiana:  fai caso che ho un Hp con Intel. Ecco. I comandi di Intel
<glpiana> Kekko13, ecco, quello è il bios
<Kekko13> glpiana:  quelli sono i comandi del processore intel, uso quello? E dopo nel bios che metto?
<glpiana> Kekko13, una volta che accedi alla configurazione del sistema, cerca la scheda relativa all'avvio (boot)
<Kekko13> oK
<Kekko13> glpiana:  ora provo se non ci riesco torno qui e.e
<sbrikiki> ho anche provato ad inserire il comoando nomodeset ma non lo riconosce
<glpiana> Kekko13, la chiavetta usb deve essere inserita. se il tuo pc supporto l'avvio da usb potrai selezionare la chiavetta come primo dispositivo
<Kekko13> glpiana:  si ma che devo fare con il boot?
<glpiana> Kekko13, la chiavetta usb deve essere inserita. se il tuo pc supporto l'avvio da usb potrai selezionare la chiavetta come primo dispositivo
<Kekko13> glpiana:  apro le conf di sistema, metto il boot e dopo?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, spiega cos'hai fatto
<Kekko13> glpiana:  come seleziono la usb?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  c'è l'opzione usb o devo aggiungere comandi?
<glpiana> Kekko13, quello cambia da bios a bios, ma ci sono le istruzioni a schemo su come interagire
<glpiana> non devi usare comandi, di solito solo frecce, spazio e invio
<Kekko13> ok allora ora provo :D Grazie nel caso non ci riuscissi torno qui :D
<Kekko13> glpiana:  ok
<sbrikiki> cristian_c nella scermata grub ho premuto 'e' poi ho inserito alla fine della pagina il comando nomodeset e poi ctrl+c per far partire il boot
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, puoi far euna foto di quella schermata dopo la modifica?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, comunque io ti consiglio di riattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> e provare a far partire la live
<sbrikiki> ho riattivato il secure boot
<cristian_c> e poi?
<sbrikiki> adesso ti invio la foto
<cristian_c> cos'hai fatto dopo averlo attivato?
<sbrikiki> ho riprovato a far partire la live
<sbrikiki> ma mi da sempre l'errore sullascheda video
<sbrikiki> e non parte
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, quale errore?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, di quale pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, e quale opzione hai scelto?
<cristian_c> posta qualche foto
<sbrikiki> ecco cosa esce
<sbrikiki> "Prova ubuntu senza installare", inizia il caricamento, dopo un po compare una finestra con scritto  "The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device setting could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"  se premo ok, unica opzione disponibile, esce una finesta con 4 scelte:  "What would you like to do? - Run in low-graphics mode for just one session - Reconfig
<sbrikiki> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=583481
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ma sei sul desktop , in pratica?
<sbrikiki> utilizzo un'altro pc per scrivere
<cristian_c> lol
<sbrikiki> http://postimg.org/image/pz6wovgr5/
<glpiana> sbrikiki, ok, leva quel nomodeset e mettilo dopo quiet splash
<sbrikiki> lascio i --
<glpiana> sì
<sbrikiki> sta caricando, è uscita la scritta ubuntu con i 5 pallini che caricano, come usciva anche prima. Speriamo non mi dia l'errore The system is running in low-graphics mode.
<sbrikiki> non mi da errore, per ora è comparsa una schermata nera
<sbrikiki> aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede
<sbrikiki> E' partita la live
<sbrikiki> se riesco ad installare, dopo il problema del dualgraphics si risolve o devo fare qualce altra cosa
<glpiana> sbrikiki, dualgraphics?
<sbrikiki> si il problema, come detto prima, è che il mio notebook notebook monta il sistema dualgraphics di AMD
<sbrikiki> notebook HP con processore AMD A10 e tecnologia DualGraphics (AMD radeon HD 7620G + AMD radeon HD 8670M)
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, allora, questa è una cosa seria
<glpiana> sbrikiki, non so che sia. vedi se la live funziona. se va e riesci a installare, poi basta inserire nomodeset al primo avvio come hai fatto ora. quindi impostarlo definitivamente modificando la configurazione di grub
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ho qualche idea su come risolvere
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ma prima installa il sistema, una cosa alla volta
<sbrikiki> la live va
<sbrikiki> è partito
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, con doppia gpu amd rischi di fondere il pc se sono entrambe attive contemporaneamente
<sbrikiki> il problema è che da bios UEFI non le fa disattivare, windows 8.1 le gestisce
<cristian_c> aumento di temperatura + maggiore consumo di batteria
<sbrikiki> ed io vorrei fare l'installazione in dualboot con win
<sbrikiki> secondo voi è fattibile
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, si possono gestire anche in linux, ma è un po' più complesso
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ci sono dei metodi
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, assolutamente, il dual boot con win è una buona idea
<sbrikiki> quindi installo e poi si cerca di risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, sì
<cristian_c> qualche idea ce l'ho
<sbrikiki> cristian_c allora provo ad instalare, quando ho finito ti trovo?
<Kekko13> glpiana:  grazie mille ora funziona benissimo :D Win è disinstallato e il mio pc va che una meraviglia.
<Kekko13> glpiana:  solo un adomanda. Pk i file .exe ad esempio i launcher game non li apre e li apre in sola lettura in archivio?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, beh, se non ci metti tanto , sì
<Kekko13> glpiana:  domanda*
<sbrikiki> allora procedo con l'installazione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, speriamo non ci sia il problema nomodeset durante il primo avvio dopo l'installazione
<sbrikiki> altrimenti ??? non mi parte??
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, adesso vediamo
<Guest15178> ciao, ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic. Mi è sparito l'indicatore comleto dal pannello e non si riesce a ripristinarlo, mi dà sempre errore appare per un secondo poi sparisce
<Guest15178> ho aggiornato da terminale, da synaptic ecc.ecc ma non lo ricarica, qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<cristian_c> Guest15178, perché usi questa sessione?
<cristian_c> gnome classic, intendo
<Guest15178> provato ora a creare un nuovo pannello laterale ed agginto indicatore completo e funziona perchè non funziona sul pannello in alto?
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest15178> perchè ODIO unity
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest15178, e allora perché hai installato ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest15178> c'è modo di cancellare il vecchio pannello in alto e ricostuirlo?
<cristian_c> Guest15178, non uso gnome classic anche perché non è una vera sessione
<cristian_c> preferisco un DE vero
<cristian_c> *vero DE
<Guest15178> infatti unity l'ho eliminato appena messo il sistema
<cristian_c> Guest15178, non l'hai eliminato
<Guest15178> io penso di sì
<cristian_c> semplicemente hai avviato una sessione simil gnome, ma è sempre la stessa roba
<cristian_c> Guest15178, e come?
<Guest15178> ma la domanda non era unity o non unity.............
<cristian_c> Guest15178, infatti, ripeto, non uso gnoem classic, non avrebbe senso per me
<cristian_c> preferisco un DE vero, funzionante, non un rimpiazzo simil gnome
<cristian_c> Guest15178, il consiglio è: o usa unity (ma non ti piace) o un altro DE
<Guest15178> o, ma lo sapete che siete buffi??? se a me piace così lo tengo così. Ok?
<cristian_c> Guest15178, ma infatti, scegli quello che vuoi
<cristian_c> però se non funziona, non capisco perché ti lamenti
<cristian_c> di solito si usa come sessione di emergenza
<Guest15178> ha funzionato per oltre due anni, ora ha un problema ma non penso che riguardi unity, perchè mi và nel pannello laterale appena creato e non sul superiore??????
<cristian_c> Guest15178, ok, ma ti ho detto che non sempre funziona tutto con questo tipo di soluzioni
<cristian_c> non è designato per quello
<cristian_c> nel senso, io non installo ubuntu con unity per poi avviare una fallback, semplicemente installo altro
<Guest15178> ok, come NON detto...grazie lo stesso.  Ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<zavorra> ciao a tutti ho un problema con una chiavetta TCT 3086 wind
<zavorra> la inserisco ma nulla
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7829488/
<zavorra> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 1c9e:9000 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY
<glpiana> zavorra, dammi l'output del comando: lsmod
<Danydicarlo> Ho problemi con l'aggiornamento di ubuntu
<glpiana> Danydicarlo, che problemi?
<Danydicarlo> Quando aggiorno mi compare la scritta failed to download repository information
<glpiana> Danydicarlo, apri un terminale e scriv: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | Danydicarlo
<ubot-it> Danydicarlo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Danydicarlo> Dopo di che
<glpiana> Danydicarlo, dopodichè incolli qui il link di pastebin in modo che io possa leggere cosa ti appare nel terminale
<zavorra> glpiana : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7829544/
<glpiana> zavorra, il driver è caricato. togli la chiavetta, reinseriscila e dammi l'ouptu di: dmesg | tail
<zavorra> glpiana :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7829550/
<zavorra> glpiana
<glpiana> zavorra, hai reinserito la chiavetta?
<zavorra> ho aggiornato modeswitch e adesso la vede
<glpiana> ah ok, a posto
<glpiana> a dopo
<zavorra> thx mille
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dany_> ho un problema con ubuntu
<glpiana> dany_, spiega
<Marcoox__> ciaoo
<dany_> quando provo a aggiornare le lingue istallare un app mi compare sempre questa scritta failed to download repository information. cosa devo fare
<glpiana> dany_, come ti ho detto prima, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update      e poi copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dany_> ecco cosa mi compare e molto lungo danilo@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for danilo:  Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-backports Release.gpg Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release        Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-backports R
<samurai> salve a tutti vorrei velocizzare transmission grazie
<samurai> qualcuno mi aiuta
<samurai> arrivederi grazzie
<jester-> mah
<jester-> veloce è veloce
<pantera2000> si ma ieri era anche offensivo
<Marcoox__> raga perche VIRTUAL BOX non mi si apre??? :( HO PROVATO PURE A ELIMINARLO E RIESTALLARLO MA NIENTEEE :'_(
<glpiana> Marcoox__, apri un terminale e scrivi: virtualbox         e premi invio
<Marcoox__> questo è il risultato: : echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Marcoox__> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "A&vvia" under id 16
<glpiana> !paste | Marcoox__
<ubot-it> Marcoox__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sbrikiki> rieccomi
<Marcoox__> graziee :)
<sbrikiki> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot. tutto ok se non fosse che per avviarlo devo ogni volte accedere al bios e selezionare ubuntu
<Marcoox__> che può essere quel codice di errore che mi da??
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, sicuro che uefi secure boot sia attivato?
<glpiana> Marcoox__, si è avviato?
<Marcoox__> noo
<Marcoox__> consigli <glpiana>?
<sbrikiki> si l'ho riabilitato stamattina, adesso sto scaricando aggiornamenti, appena finito ricontrollo
<glpiana> Marcoox__, ti ha ridato il prompt dei comandi?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, se vuoi ti spiego la cosa
<cristian_c> molto sinteticamente
<sbrikiki> vai
<Marcoox__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829773/ questo è tutto il codice dell'errore e mi rimanda al prompt dei comandi
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, fondamentalmente, amd supporta le sue schede grafiche per un certo periodo di tempo, via via che passano gli anni abbandona quelle più vecchie
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, quindi, i driver vengono rilasciati per un certo numero di anni
<Marcoox__> glpiana l'hai letto?
<glpiana> Marcoox__, scrivi: locate virtualbox.desktop
<cristian_c> per singola gpu
<Marcoox__> questo è il codice che mi da: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virtualbox-qt:virtualbox.desktop
<dany_> quando provo a aggiornare il sistema o le lingue o persino a scaricare un app mi compare questa scritta failet to dowloand repositor information
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, e se hai una scheda meno recente, sugli ultimi ubuntu ti devi accontentare dei driver open (meno performanti dei proprietari)
<glpiana> Marcoox__, scrivi: cat /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virtualbox-qt:virtualbox.desktop                   e metti l'output su  pastebin
<glpiana> dany_, e ti ho già scritto due volte di dare un comando in terminale e di mettere su pastebin l'output che ottieni
<sbrikiki> come faccio a verificare  quale scheda utilizzo delle 2
<glpiana> !paste | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ma ho visto dai nomi delle schede grafiche che hai citato, che le tue dovrebbero essere abbastanza recenti, quindi hai buone speranze di trovare nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu i driver proprietari per le tue gpu
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, in realtà, penso che tu le stia usando tutte e due contemporaneamente
<dany_> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-backports Release.gpg Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release        Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-backports Release Ign http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security Release.gpg Ign http://security.ubuntu.com rari
<glpiana> dany_, usa pastebin per cortesia
<dany_> mi da questo
<cristian_c> il che comporta i problemi che avevo citato: riscaldamento maggiore del pc + maggior consumo batteria
<sbrikiki> ok
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, detto questo, ci sono dei metodi per disattivare l'una o l'altra
<sbrikiki> come faccio a risolvere il problema del  boot e questo delle schede
<cristian_c> e così risolvere i due problemi elencati
<Marcoox__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829785/
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, riguardo il boot, dimmi se è attivo il secure boot
<Marcoox__> ecco qua glpiana!
<dany_> adesso che ho incollato il testo su pastebin
<glpiana> Marcoox__, scrivi: ps aux | grep -i virtualbox
<sbrikiki> appena finisce con gli aggiornamenti di dico
<glpiana> dany_, copi qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, per quanto riguarda la doppia gpu, ci dovrebbero essere due metodi, a secnda se usi i driver open o i proprietari
<dany_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829784/ questo
<Marcoox__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829789/
<Marcoox__> ecco quaaa
<Marcoox__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829789/
<glpiana> dany_, il problema è che raring non è più supportata
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, a mio avviso, dovrebbe essere più semplice gestire con i driver proprietari, oltre ad avere migliori perfomance
<cristian_c> ma questo è valido solo se sono presenti driver closed nella tua distribuzione per la tale scheda
<glpiana> Marcoox__, riavvia il sistema e torna qui rpima di provare a riavviare virtuabox
<sbrikiki> nelle impostazioni non riesco a capire
<dany_> una volta inviato
<glpiana> dany_, una volta inviato cosa?
<dany_> ho scritto l'indirizzo di pastebin ora
<glpiana> dany_, ti ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> <glpiana> dany_, il problema è che raring non è più supportata
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, del bios?
<dany_> scusa no lo avevo visto. e cosa potrei fare adesso
<Marcoox> glpianaa rieccomi
<Marcoox> ho riavviato come mi ha detto, l'ho rilanciato ma niente :(
<glpiana> dany_, puoi provare a fare un avanzamento di versione
<glpiana> Marcoox, ti avevo detto di aspettare, però
<dany_> da windows
<glpiana> Marcoox, scrivi: ps aux | grep virtualbox
<sbrikiki> dando il comando lspci |grep VGA mi da Advanced Micro Device, Inc [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]
<glpiana> dany_, da windows?
<Ruskie_> Ciao, c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, stiamo parlando del bios, giusto?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Ruskie_
<ubot-it> Ruskie_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<dany_> come faccio a fare l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, perché altrimenti accavalliamo i problemi
<glpiana> dany_, anzitutto fatti una copia dei dati che non vuoi perdere
<Marcoox> porca miseria hai ragione gl piana scusami!
<sbrikiki> no nel bios ancora non sono andato
<Marcoox> ridò il comando
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, comunque, digita: lspci
<sbrikiki> cristian_c:sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> dany_, poi nel terminale scrivi: sudo do-release-upgrade
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | sbrikiki
<ubot-it> sbrikiki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ok
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829824/
<Marcoox> ecco il risultato
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829824/
<Ruskie_> Qualcuno mi sa dire come configurare kubuntu perché funzioni con un vncserver (uno qualsiasi) e abbia come desktop Kde? Apparentemente, semplicemente installare vnc4server o tightvncserver non funziona
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, per quanto riguarda il bios, digita: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<dany_> stessa cosa che ho fatto ieri prima di disistallare ubuntu perche il sistema era andato
<Ruskie_> Da remoto mi connetto, ma vedo solo uno sfondo grigio ed l'iconic windows manager (credo sia quella la app)
<glpiana> Marcoox, scrivi: kill -9 2238 2253 2258
<dany_> va bè trovero un altra soluzione
<glpiana> dany_, ieri hai fatto l'upgrade da terminale?
<dany_> si
<glpiana> dany_, da che versione partivi?
<dany_> 13.04
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: mi da [     0.000000] efi: EFI v3.31 by INSYDE Corp.
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829837/
<sbrikiki> v.2.31
<glpiana> dany_, allora installa da zero la 14.04
<krabador> dani, 13.04 non è piu' supportata
<glpiana> Marcoox, scrivi: mv .VirtualBox .VirtualBox_backup
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, sembra sia attivo uefi, ma non so secure boot
<cristian_c> vedrai dopo
<dany_> gia fatto stamattian disistallata anche quella, non partiva ubuntu
<glpiana> dany_, partiva il cd di installazione?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, posta il risultato dell'altro comando su pastebin
<dany_> si più o meno mi chedeva tipo entra nel bios
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829858/
<glpiana> dany_, sì, certo, il cd di installazione ti chiedeva di entrare nel bios
<glpiana> Marcoox, devi darli solo una volta ic omandi, anche se non danno output
<dany_> come lo ottengo il cd di istallazione
<Marcoox> okk
<glpiana> !release | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Marcoox, prova a scrivere virtualbox
<dany_> lo scarico da ubuntu
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829864/
<glpiana> dany_, aspetta un attimo
<glpiana> dany_, dammi l'output del comando_ lsb_release -a
<glpiana> Marcoox, perchè hai premuto ctrl+c?
<Marcoox> per incollare il tutto su pastebin :)
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7829871/
<cristian_c> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]
<glpiana> Marcoox, non si fa ctrl+c. comuqnue che ha fatto prima del ctrl+c?
<dany_> sarebbe questo Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) scusa non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M]
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, sono due
<cristian_c> sono queste?
<glpiana> dany_, sì, ma ti ho chiesto di dare un comando prima
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829877/
<Marcoox> prima di ctll+c
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: si sono queste
<glpiana> Marcoox, e ti ridà il prompt dei comandi?
<krabador> dany_, se il pc è datato puoi usare xubuntu e lubuntu
<krabador> e installi quella che ti va meglio
<Marcoox> si
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ok, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<krabador> dany_, sempre 14.04
<glpiana> Marcoox, ls .VirtualBox/
<sbrikiki> sta finedo il download
<Marcoox> scusami glpiana dopo questo non mi rida il prompt http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829877/
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, non posso stare moltissimo a lungo
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, comunque, ti ho risposto anche nel topic
<glpiana> Marcoox, allora si è aperto da qualche parte virtualbox
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, dopo aver eseguito gli aggiornamenti, dovresti andare in Software e aggiornamenti → Driver aggiuntivi
<Marcoox> no non si è aperto
<dany_> clicco su xbuntu
<glpiana> Marcoox, apri un altro terminale e scrivi: ls .VirtualBox/
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, e vedere se ci sono driver proprietari disponibili per le tue gpu
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, se ci sono, li attivi
<sbrikiki> ok
<cristian_c> se non ci sono, dovrai tenerti gli open e fare in altro modo
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, che è leggermente più in salita
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829912/
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, quando hai finito, controlla anche se è attivo secure boot
<glpiana> Marcoox, locate -i virtualbox | grep home
<Marcoox> non mi da nessun output
<glpiana> Marcoox, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829918/
<glpiana> Marcoox, nella finestra del terminale dove hai scritto virtualbox, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: ok capito, quando ti ritrovo se dovessi avere problemi?
<Marcoox> sii
<glpiana> Marcoox, ps aux  |grep virtualbox
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829927/
<glpiana> Marcoox, che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<Marcoox> scusa l'ignoranaza intenti se è x86 o 64 bit?
<Marcoox> *intendi
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, beh, dipende, ma qui ci sono utenti, e in ogni caso hai visto che ti ho risposto nel topic del forum?
<glpiana> Marcoox, no, intendo: hai  una barra delle applicazioni a sinistra?
<Marcoox> si
<glpiana> Marcoox, prendi una schermata e postala
<glpiana> !image | Marcoox
<ubot-it> Marcoox: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: si ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<Marcoox> http://postimg.org/image/ac9yevybv/72ac879e/
<glpiana> Marcoox, guarda le icone a sinistra
<Marcoox> sii
<glpiana> Marcoox, partendo dal basso, escludendo il cestino, hai una chiavetta usb. sopra una posta elettronica
<glpiana> Marcoox, quella sopra ancora è la casellina di virtualbox, aperto (perchè ha la freccina)
<glpiana> Marcoox, cliccaci sopra una volta
<glpiana> Marcoox, ma poi è aperto virtualbox, perchè dici che non si è aperto?
<glpiana> sti troll che fan perdere tempo per nulla -.-
<Marcoox> cliccato come mi hai detto te ma non si apre la finerstraaa
<glpiana> Marcoox, ma tu hai due monitor, guarda l'altro
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> Marcoox: ma se è aperto
<Marcoox> ma ho un solo monitor ioo! come si visualizza l'altro????
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> Marcoox, vai sulle impostazioni, cerca la gestione dei monitor
<jester-> Marcoox: hai 2 barre
<glpiana> Marcoox, hai visto la shcemrata che hai postato?
<jester-> che minchia hai fatto al povero unity
<glpiana> Marcoox, hai notato che prendendo la schermata sono apparsi due monitor?
<glpiana> Marcoox, hai visto che in uno appare aperto virtualbox?
<ExPBoy> uno è il mio
<glpiana> Marcoox, se non lo hai impostato tu è il tuo vicino di casa che sta andando a scrocco :D
<glpiana> eccolo!
<ExPBoy> hiih
<jester-> è un bel non vedere la finestra aperta di vbox
<Marcoox> PORCA VACCAA
<Marcoox> CHE TONTO
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | Marcoox
<ubot-it> Marcoox: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Marcoox> ;)
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<jester-> e ti spiega pure che cazzo farfe
<jester-> si è incantato il trollaggio
<Marcoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829969/
<Marcoox> la penitenza!
<Marcoox> grazie mille glpiana scusa per la tontaggine
<glpiana> lol
<nicola> salve :D installato xubuntu quando ho riavviato mi si è fermato su schermata nera perche?
<nicola> ok risolto con la modifica nel boot aggiungendo nomodeset al boot
<zavorra> salve pensavo di aver risolto con la chiavetta internet tlc 3086 ma quando vado a far connettere wind-non businnes mi cerca una password che non sò dove prendere
<zavorra> non è il pin quello me lo chiede e lo inserisco correttamente
<maya78> giorno a tutti
<maya78> è possibile essere aiutato nell'installazione di ubuntu
<maya78> ciao
<davide1> <ciaop>
<maya78> è possibile essere aiutato nell'installazione di ubuntu
<Matt_91> maya78, esponi il tuo problema e vediamo...
<maya78> niente e che volevo installare ubuntu mantenendo comunque anche vista,e siccome ho tentato già diversi giorni fa ma con risultato negativo volevo,sempre se possibile,qualcuno che mi guidasse punto per punto
<Matt_91> maya78, procedi e quando ti blocchi chiedi qui...
<maya78> ok,però posso prima spiegarti il problema che ho riscontrato nel primo tentetivo?
<manu-83> Salve gruppo, ho provato l'emulatore di ubuntu touch da portatile, non sono molto interessato a tenerlo e quindi sapreste indirizzarmi nella disinstallarzione?
<ilfabri> Ciao a tutti...
<davide1> ¯
<ilfabri> ho un problema un filino urgente, settando la modalità del monitor in una ubuntu 12.04 con lxde, ho disabilitato con il tool di lxde l'uscita vga invece della dvi, come posso switchare attraverso terminale in ssh (sono già connesso)
<ilfabri> ?
<cybernova> manu-83, come l'hai installato?
<manu-83> intendi la procedura da terminale?
<cybernova> manu-83, lo hai fatto da terminale o da ubuntu software center? se lo hai fatto da terminale incolla i comandi dati su pastebin
<cybernova> !paste | manu-83
<ubot-it> manu-83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manu-83> ok dammi solo un secondo cybernova:
<Matt_91> manu-83, esponi e basta, non chiedere dichiedere
<cybernova> Matt_91, hai sbagliato nick
<Matt_91> maya78, esponi e basta, non chiedere dichiedere
<Matt_91> cybernova, thanks ;)
<maya78> il problema riscontrato al primo tentativo di installazione di ubuntu è stato questo:ho scaricato l'immagine iso ubuntu e masterizzata su dvd poi lanciata alla domanda se volevo tenere sia il mio SO Vista e Ubuntu ho cliccato SI,tutto bene ma al riavvio mi esce la scritta ;   error: no such device: 7e09917a-38d6-46b8-a9b1-472ee601f459.   grub rescue
<manu-83> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830710/
<maya78> fortunatamente sono riuscito a risolvere il problema,perchè Vista sembrava non avviarsi piu,poi coi dischi di ripristino sono riuscito ad avviare il SO senza formattare
<Matt_91> maya78, magari quindi è già installato.... o hai interrotto l'installazione?
<manu-83> la riga 5/7 sono insieme cybernova ;)
<maya78> non saprei dirti Matt
<cybernova> manu-83, da terminale: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-emulator
<manu-83> procedo cybernova
<maya78> so solo che ho parlato con alcuni tuoi colleghi attraverso la prova di Ubuntu quando Vista era morto
<manu-83> e' andato a buon fine cybernova:
<Matt_91> maya78, dai procedi di nuovo che vediamo...
<manu-83> grazie come al solito per la vostra disponibilita' ciao cybernova:
<cybernova> manu-83, prego buona serata
<cybernova> maya78, scusa me se ho capito bene, lo hai già installato ubuntu solo che con il ripristino di vista, hai ripristinato il suo bootloader e quindi sovrascritto grub
<Matt_91> cybernova, non lo sa nemmeno lui, quindi avvia la live e vediamo....
<Matt_91> maya78, avvia in prova
<maya78> scusate il mio cane(Maya) mi ha fatto allontanare e di conseguenza distrarre
<noiano> buonasera
<maya78> avviare in prova voul dire inserire dvd iso ubuntu
<noiano> uso gnome 3 su ubuntu 14.04 ... che voi sappiate è possibile impostare il look and feel in maniera simile a gnome 3 su 12.04?
<noiano> o comunque cambiare il set di colori dell'interfaccia?
<laurenzius13> ciao a tutti, il mio problema è che il mio pc con ubuntu 12.04 non rileva lettore mp3 sony, ho già provato a installare jsymphonic con scarsi risultati...
<Matt_91> maya78, si quando poi è avvito fai un colpo
<maya78> ok grazie Matt
<krabador> maya78, post ripristino, che è successo?
<maya78> niente,fortunatamente Vista si è riavviato senza problemi ulteriori,dimenticavo che i tuoi colleghi mi anno fatto deframmentare i dischi
<maya78> hanno
<krabador> e ci sono stati problemi?
<maya78> no
<maya78> tutto bene anche se ho dovuto aspettare tanto,come mi dicevi
<maya78> ciao Krab
<krabador> e come mai qui?
<maya78> voglio installare Ubuntu
<maya78> però voglio,se possibile essere guidato punto per punto
<maya78> non voglio commettere lo stesso errore
<maya78> allora che fo inserisco e lancio iso ubuntu?
<maya78> e ci si ritrova qui dopo
<krabador> maya78, semplicemente stacca tutti i dischi esterni, manda in boot il supporto di installazione, inizia l'installazione fino a visualizzare le opzioni di installazione
<tore__> buonasera a tutti ho bisogno di un consiglio posso?
<krabador> se c'è "installa a fianco" seleziona
<krabador> maya78, ti chiederà poi di assegnare lo spazio ad ubuntu
<krabador> glielo assegni ed amen
<maya78> ok vado e ritorno per farvi sapere ,nel padre e nel figlio
<maya78> a dopo
<ale__> ciao
<migal> Ciao
<laurenzius> [18:23] <laurenzio> ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda facile: dove si trovano su ubuntu 12.04 i file inviati da telefonino via bluetooth?
<lore9810> salve, ho un problema con il pc: dopo aver premuto il tasto di accensione il computer si avvia e dopo 1-2 secondi si spegne di colpo come per uno stacco dell' alimentazione senza visualizzare nessuna scritta nel monitor... uso ubuntu 14.04 LTS  grazie in anticipo
<krabador> lore9810, un problema di quel genere non dipende da nessun sistema operativo
<krabador> lore9810, c'è qualche danno fisico grave
<lore9810> no è da 4 giorni che non lo acccendevo
<lore9810> nessun danno fisico
<krabador> lore9810, se adesso fa cosi', non è unq questione software
<lore9810> ok grazie
<krabador> lore9810, fisso o notebook?
<lore9810> notebook dell latitude d610
<laurenzio> [18:23] ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda facile: dove si trovano su ubuntu 12.04 i file inviati da telefonino via bluetooth?
<krabador> lore9810, puoi iscriverlo alle medie , tra circa un anno
<krabador> laurenzio, hai visto bene nella /home/utente ?
<krabador> potrebbe esserci una /home/utente/public
<laurenzio> trovato, grazie!
<krabador> laurenzio, che voto dai all'interrogazione ?
<laurenzio> 10
<laurenzio> krabador, ho un altro problema: sempre il mio ubuntu 12.04 non rileva un lettore mp3 sony, ho già provato con jsymphonic con scarsissimi risultati...
<krabador> laurenzio, puoi settare il lettore come dispositivo di memoria i massa
<krabador> ?
<laurenzio> no, non è un dispositivo molto evoluto in questo senso credo
<laurenzio> considera che è un problema in generale dei sony con linus
<laurenzio> linux
<krabador> laurenzio, appare tra i dispositivi, alla connessione?
<laurenzio> no
<krabador> laurenzio, va a vedere tra le impostazioni del lettore, se ci sono impostazioni di connessinoe
<krabador> e scrivi il modello preciso
<laurenzio> krabador sono sempre io, il modello è il NWZ-B173F e non ha impostazioni di connessione
<Kekko13> Buonasera :)
<ilovelinux> buonasera
<ilovelinux> dany
<ilovelinux> si, esiste
<ilovelinux> ma perchè la 13.04?
<Kekko13> Non mi funge java :/
<dany> puoi darmi ul lik diretto dove scaricarlo che non lo trovo
<Kekko13> dany:  cosa?
<dany> io ho ubuntu 13.04 come scarico macbuntu
<ilovelinux> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ilovelinux> leggi sotto
<Kekko13> scarica la iso
<Kekko13> e mettila su una pen drive (usb) o su un cd da almeno 1 GB libero :D
<Kekko13> e si autoinstalla dal menà boot
<Kekko13> ilovelinux:  cosa chiede? come installare ubuntu?
<ilovelinux> scaricare ubuntu
<ilovelinux> dany: hai OpenSSH vero?
<dany> no macbuntu ubuntu stile mac ho gia ubuntu
<Kekko13> dany ma forse intendi un tema per ubuntu per farlo assomigliare ad ubuntu?
<Kekko13> mac*
<Kekko13> dany ma forse intendi un tema per ubuntu per farlo assomigliare ad un mac?
<dany> si propio quello
<Kekko13> quello non è un OS è un tema
<Kekko13> che si sovrappone ad ubuntu
<Kekko13> per "mascherarlo"
<dany> esatto
<ilovelinux> esiste macbuntu
<dany> come faccio
<ilovelinux> hai ubuntu o derivate?
<ilovelinux> ubuntu?
<ilovelinux> Lubuntu?
<dany> ubuntu
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> dany: hai OpenSSH vero?
<dany> come
<Kekko13> dany:
<Kekko13> allora
<Kekko13> precisamente
<Kekko13> devi scaricare il tema, ma non so come fare precisamente poichè ubuntu mi basta così. Sei certo di avere Ubuntu e non derivati quali Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubntu...?
<dany> se non c'è lo devo scaricare
<ilovelinux> non hai ancora ubunbtu?
<ilovelinux> quaolcosaa tipo nquaesto: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/165450-1.jpg ?
<cristian_c> ilovelinux, per piacere, non postare link a risorse esterne non ufficiali
<cristian_c> sopratutto per queste cose
<cristian_c> software/temi...
<ilovelinux> gnome-look mi sembra ottimo
<ilovelinux> è consigliato dal wiki
<ilovelinux> dany
<dany> si
<ilovelinux> questo:
<ilovelinux> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Lx4EyGa1dzA/UYgJSbyl9iI/AAAAAAAADMw/I94qdDn7rXU/s500/mac.jpg
<ilovelinux> ?
<dany> ci sei
<ilovelinux> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bZ6lNzD-bIY/UYEKXR2L1HI/AAAAAAAADGc/FCjAGXqcg1c/s500/screen-7.jpg
<ilovelinux> ti piace?
<cristian_c> ilovelinux, di quale wiki stai parlando?
<ilovelinux> ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok che sono immagini, ma comunque è bene avvisarti di non postare risorse esterne
<cristian_c> ilovelinux, prego link
<ndrg> ciao, avrei bisogno di supporto per un installazione di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !installazione | ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ndrg> Per essere precisi ho un problema con la gestione della luminosità dello schermo.
<fabio_cc> ndrg, quale problema?
<cristian_c> ndrg, quindi, hai già installato il sistema?
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  io avrei un problemino con l'installazione di java :/
<ndrg> si ho installato il tutto
<cristian_c> Kekko13, cosa devi fare?
<fabio_cc> Kekko13, il jre o l'ambiente di sviluppo?
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  eseguire dei programmi in java ma non so come scaricarla, scarica un archivio tar.gz e come faccio?
<ndrg> ma non riesco ha controllare la luminosità dello schermo
<Kekko13> fabio_cc:  eseguire dei programmi in java ma non so come scaricarla, scarica un archivio tar.gz e come faccio?
<Kekko13> fabio_cc:  come lo installo?
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  come lo installo?
<cristian_c> Kekko13, che formato hanno i programmi?
<Kekko13> .jar
<cristian_c> Kekko13, sono degli archivi java, diciamo
<cristian_c> una specie di pacchetto, di .zip
<tore__> buonasera posso chiedere?
<Kekko13> si ma come installo java? Scarica solo un archivio tar.gz ma poi come installo java come programma vero e proprio?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | tore__
<ubot-it> tore__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> !chiedi
<cristian_c> Kekko13, java lo trovi nel software center
<ndrg> @Kekko13 http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  a me non esce
<Kekko13> cristian_c: non esce java nel softwere center
<cristian_c> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<cristian_c> ndrg, anche per te vale lo stesso avviso, non postare link a risorse esterne in canale
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  nel sotwere center non lo trova
<fabio_cc> ndrg, dai cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<cristian_c> Kekko13, ho linkato pagina wiki
<fabio_cc> ndrg, dimmi che valore ti da
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  ah eccola grazie
<ndrg> la cartella  /sys/class/backlight/ è vuota
<fabio_cc> uhm
<ndrg> (scusa per il link)
<fabio_cc> ndrg, non puoi regolare la luminosità, ma è fissa al valore massimo o la vorresti aumentare?
<ndrg> la luminosità è fissa al valore massim è posso modificarla solo prima di caricare L'SO
<fabio_cc> ndrg, comunque posta l'output di cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<Kekko13> cristian_c:  ecco grazie ora scarico OpenJDK, è lo stesso vero? Cioè posso aprire i .jar?
<fabio_cc> anche se da errore
<fabio_cc> !paste | ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Kekko13, si
<Kekko13> fabio_cc:  grazie :D
<Kekko13> Grazie a tutti :D
<ndrg> eccolo :cat: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> Kekko13, semplicemente, è quello presente nei repo di ubuntu, non devi scaricare nulla dall'esterno, i pacchetti sono nei repo di ubuntu
<Kekko13> sisi ho visto :D
<cristian_c> l'altro si riferisce al java proprietario di oracle
<cristian_c> non incluso nei repo
<fabio_cc> ndrg, ls -al /sys/class/backlight/
<tore__> ok ,ho appena finito di installare lubuntu14.04 e tutto fila alla perfezione ,solo che qualcuno mi ha consigliato di settare il firewall mentre nel forum wiki ho letto che non è necessario se non in alcuni casi specifici ,io ho tutto l interesse a mantenere ilS O il più leggero possibile ,cosa faccio?
<ndrg> totale 0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 lug 21 20:20 . drwxr-xr-x 58 root root 0 lug 21  2014 ..
<ndrg> (non ti fidi che sia vuota,eh?)
<cristian_c> tore__, a cosa ti servirebbe impostare il firewall?
<fabio_cc> ndrg, dato che facciamo supporto senza vedere il vostro schermo, cerchiamo di accertarci delle cose in maniera più sicura possibile
<tore__> a proteggerlo da eventuali minacce ...
<ndrg> (sisi era un po' di sdrammatizzo un po')
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<cristian_c> tore__, leggi l'introduzione
<fabio_cc> ndrg, hai provato solo con i tasti della tastiera, o hai provato anche dalle impostazioni di sistema?
<fabio_cc> (luminosità e blocco)
<Kekko13_> cristian_c:  ora ho riscontrato un altro problema: vorrei aprire un launcher di un gioco (Minecraft) che è in formato jar ma non me lo fa aprire, Perchè?
<cristian_c> come ti ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> .jar è un archivio, un pacchetto
<Kekko13_> si ma non posso aprirlo
<fabio_cc> Kekko13, hai usato un comando del tipo      java -jar applicazione.jar    ?
<Kekko13_> no fabio_cc  :/
<Kekko13_> devo farlo nel terminale?
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, si
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, così vedi anche se da errore
<Kekko13_> devo sostituire "applicazione" con il nome del launcher?
<Kekko13_> giusto?
<ndrg> ho provato dalla tastiera, il gestore grafico non da la possibilità di settare la luminosità, xbrightness non funziona, lo shermo quando il pc è inattivo si spegne di colpo( non cala la luminosità prima)
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, con il nome del file .jar
<cristian_c> Kekko13_, controlla i permessi del jar
<ndrg> cmq ti posto tutto quello che ho fatto
<fabio_cc> ndrg, hai unity?
<fabio_cc> ndrg, parliamo di ubuntu o derivate?
<ndrg> gnome
<tore__> grazie Cristian c   a presto
<ndrg> ubuntu gnome
<Kekko13_> cristian_c:  da errore
<Kekko13_> fabio_cc:  da errore
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, posta
<Kekko13_> francescopio@francescopio-RS890AA-ABZ-m7750-it:~$ java -jar keinett.jar Error: Unable to access jarfile keinett.jar
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, forse gli devi dare il permesso di esecuzione, non ricordo
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, chmod + x keinett.jar
<Kekko13_> fabio_cc:  e come gli do il permesso di esecuzione?
<Kekko13_> ah ok
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_,scusa,  chmod +x keinett.jar
<cristian_c> Kekko13_, ripeto, hai controllato i permessi del .jar?
<fabio_cc> senza lo spazio, non so se è lo stesso
<Kekko13_> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> perfetto
<fabio_cc> :)
<fabio_cc> ndrg, in che senso "il gestore grafico non da la possibilità di settare la luminosità"?
<Kekko13_> cristian_c:  come gli do permessi di esecuzione?
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, te l'ho scritto -.-
<Kekko13_> chmod + x keinett.jar ?
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, si
<cristian_c> Kekko13_, oltre a quello che ti ha detto fabio, puoi anche farlo dalle proprietà del file, clic destro sul file stesso
<cristian_c> scheda Permessi
<Kekko13_> cristian_c: non c'è scheda permessi :/
<Kekko13_> ah ecco
<Kekko13_> lo aperta la scheda permessi
<fabio_cc> Kekko13_, si che c'è
<Kekko13_> da lettura e scrittura
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Kekko13_, esecuzione
<Kekko13_> ah ecco
<Kekko13_> non era sbarrato
<ndrg> (ho provato ad usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ )
<cristian_c> permetti l'esecuzione del file come programma
<Kekko13_> ecco grazie mille
<Kekko13_> ora funge :D
<fabio_cc> ndrg, si ma devi postare il link qui
<ndrg> sospettavo
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7831708/
<fabio_cc> :D
<Kekko13_> Grazie fabio_cc e cristian_c :D
<ndrg> @fabio_cc, dimenticavo che ho una scheda ibrida( itel + nvidia Gt) con i driver open
<Kekko13_> il launcher si apre ma il game crasha ç.ç
<fabio_cc> ndrg, hai seguito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida    ?
<ndrg> non ancora volevo prima risolvere il problema della luminosità
<fabio_cc> ndrg, in particolare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<fabio_cc> ndrg, ok
<ndrg> si ho provato ha installare i driver proprietari e nvidia prime ma ho fallito miseramente
<ndrg> al reboot avevo una schermata nera è dovevo andare in  tty1 per purgare tutto ciò che era nvidia
<fabio_cc> ndrg, questo messaggio è abbastanza chiaro: "/var/log/kern.log:Jul 20 00:26:14 epr-fault kernel: [    6.683012]
<fabio_cc> thinkpad_acpi: Unsupported brightness interface, please contact
<fabio_cc> ibm-acpi-devel@lists.sourceforge.net"
<fabio_cc> ndrg, forse non è supportato proprio a livello hw
<ndrg> ok c'é un modo per baypasser l'acpi
<ndrg> ?
<ndrg> il controllo della luminosità funziona nel grub
<ndrg> (e anche in windows
<ndrg> )
<fabio_cc> ndrg, acpi=off
<fabio_cc> ndrg, paramentro del grub
<fabio_cc> ndrg, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<ndrg> si ok qualcosa di meno drastico di tirare giu tutto l'acpi
<ndrg> ?
<fabio_cc> ndrg, può darsi, ma non ne sono a conoscenza
<ndrg> non sai neanche ha dove possa chiedere un supporto?
<fabio_cc> ndrg, che modello di portatile hai?
<ndrg> Thinkpad t440p
<ndrg> (lenovo)
<fabio_cc> ndrg, non trovo nulla di interessante
<ndrg> ho cercato anch'io senza troppo successo
<ndrg> speravo di trovare la soluzione qui
<fabio_cc> ndrg, magari qualcun altro è in grado di aiutarti
<fabio_cc> ndrg, ammesso che ci sia soluzione diversa da acpi=off
<cristian_c> uhm
<ndrg> @scristian_c?
<cristian_c> ndrg, ho fatto una ricerca
<fabio_cc> ndrg, ma la regolazione funzionava a sistema appena installato?
<cristian_c> perché hai anche il kernel 3.14?
<fabio_cc> e in live?
<cristian_c> esatto
<ndrg> in live non ho provato, il kernel 3.14 l'ho installato per provare a vedere se si sistemava
<cristian_c> ndrg, ok, ma quel kernel non lo si trova nei repo
<ndrg> a sistema non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> ndrg, ti consiglio di non effettuare operazioni del genere se non sai bene quel che stai facendo
<cristian_c> ndrg, da ricerche, dicono che funge, ma potrebbero esserci pi
<cristian_c> *più modelli di quella serie
<ndrg> quella serie ha una svarionata di configurazioni possibili
<cristian_c> ndrg, quindi ci serve perlomeno quella precisa
<cristian_c> ma la cosa migliore sarebbe provare in live
<cristian_c> ndrg, visto che pare tu abbia smanettato parecchio con il sistema
<jester-> sera
<ndrg> @cristian_c per la configurazione cosa ti serve? lshw?
<cristian_c> ndrg, va bene lshw
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7831849/
<ndrg> tutto vostro
<fabio_cc> ndrg, forse questo ti può interessare: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Thinkpads
<fabio_cc> ed eventualmente https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Testing_for_a_work_around
<ndrg> il secondo mi è impossibile applicarlo: ho la cartella /sys/class/backlight/ vuota
<fabio_cc> ndrg, principalmente il primo
<ndrg> ora provo
<ilovelinux> Ozzyboshi
<ndrg> nanda
<ilovelinux> nsrg
<ndrg> nada*
<ilovelinux> ndrg
<fabio_cc> ndrg, veloce
<Ozzyboshi> ilovelinux,
<ndrg> il primo ha fallito il secondo posso farlo
<fabio_cc> ndrg, c'è anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Diagnostic_Techniques
<ilovelinux> ndrg carino il tuo Sony Ericsson U8i Vivaz mobile phone
<fabio_cc> !chat | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ndrg> @fabio puoi rilinkarmi i due link?
<fabio_cc> ndrg, c'è anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Diagnostic_Techniques
<fabio_cc> ed eventualmente https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Testing_for_a_work_around
<fabio_cc> ndrg, forse questo ti può interessare: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Thinkpads
<fabio_cc> ndrg, dai anche ls -al /proc/acpi/video/
<fabio_cc> ndrg, è tutto nella stessa pagina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<grimm_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7831990/
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7831990/
<ndrg> ma curisità l'applet di gnome dovrebbe dare il controllo di luminosità, vero?
<fabio_cc> ndrg, che intendi l'applet di gnome?
<ndrg> si
<fabio_cc> ndrg, scusa ho scritto male, che intendi per l'applet di gnome?
<ndrg> Impostazioni -> Luminosità e blocco
<Guest5914> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> ndrg, certo
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest5914
<ubot-it> Guest5914: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest5914> grazie!
<Guest5914> ho un problema con il mio pc
<fabio_cc> Guest12866, esponi il problema
<Guest5914> ho provato a fare un aggiornamento a ubuntu 12.04.04
<Guest5914> ora ho una schermata nera tipo "dos"
<Ozzyboshi> disk operating system?
<Guest5914> mi chiede di fare un log in
<Ozzyboshi> con c: con prompt
<Guest5914> sono ignorantissimo in materia
<fabio_cc> Guest12866, credo che non parta più il server X
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, effettua il login testuale
<Guest5914> una volta che metto il nome e la password mi rimane tutto nero
<fabio_cc> Guest12866, ah non va neanche in modalità testo?
<Guest5914> non so cosa devo fare per provare a farlo ripartire
<Guest5914> tutto questo dopo l'aggiornamento
<Guest5914> mi ha chiesto di riavviare e si è inchiodato
<leo__> ho un problema con ubuntu quando provo a aggiornare il sistema o a scaricare un app mi compare questa scritta -----failed to download repository information------      ho cercato su internet tantissimi modi per risolvere il problema ma niente cosa devo fare ? ps ho scaricato ubuntu stamattina
<fabio_cc> Guest12866, la 12.04 ti parte correttamente in modalità live?
<jester-> leo__: da ubuntu installata?
<krabador> leo__, sudo apt-get update , e pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | leo__
<Guest5914> come si fa il login testuale?
<ubot-it> leo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Guest12866, è quello che hai fatto
<krabador> Guest12866, con user , e password che usi in ubuntu
<fabio_cc> [21:40] <Guest5914> una volta che metto il nome e la password mi rimane tutto nero
<leo__> ok
<Guest5914> una volta che li ho inseriti mi rimane: 1015cx:$
<fabio_cc> Guest12866, allora parte
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, è normale che rimane così, in modalità testuale
<Guest5914> cosa devo fare?
<leo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832099/
<krabador> Guest12866, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest5914> e ora per farlo ripartire?
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, ti parte la 12.04 in modalità live?
<Guest5914> non so cosa sia... mi potresti spiegare?
<krabador> leo__, praticamente non sei connesso ad internet
<jester-> raring non è piu supportata
<jester-> i server sono morti
<leo__> si ma sono connesso e sto chattando in questo momento
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, scarichi la iso di ubuntu 12.04, la metti su chiavetta, avvi il computer con la chiavetta e provi ubuntu in modalità live
<krabador> leo__, ecco, come ha detto jester-, stai usando una versione non supportata
<krabador> leo__, la 13.04, ha esaurito il supporto
<leo__> come potrei risolvere
<jester-> a gennaio
<krabador> leo__, aggiornando alla 14.04
<leo__> capito
<krabador> leo__, scarica la iso, fa supporto di installazione, fa il backup dei dati,e  fa installazione completa pulista
<krabador> pulita
<leo__> mi serve un cd o una penna o sentito
<Guest5914> da dove la posso scaricare?
<leo__> o lo posso aggiornare da ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<krabador> leo__, come hai installato la 13.04, scusa?
<jester-> metodo ripristino
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, ma come mai aggiorni alla 12.04? che versione avevi prima? adesso siamo alla 14.04
<leo__> da windows senza cd o penna
<jester-> leo__: cioè hai ciofeca wubi'
<Guest5914> fabio_cc non ho mai fatto aggiornamenti
<leo__> esatto
<Guest5914> ho preso questo pc anni fa e usato pochissimo
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, ok avevo letto male
<jester-> leo__: wubi non è una cosa seria
<krabador> leo__, senza cd o penna neanche da wubi
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, ok allora cancella quello che ho detto sulla live
<Guest5914> fabio_cc, quale dovrei scaricare di tutti quelli che vedo?
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, no
<Guest5914> ha ok
<Guest5914> c'è qualche altro modo per sistemarlo?
<fabio_cc> Guest5914, prova come ha detto krabador
<leo__> scarico la iso da internet
<leo__> io vado su dowload ubuntu 14.04 clicco e mi compare Dovrai creare un DVD o una pennetta USB per installarlo.
<krabador> leo__, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<krabador> leo__, processore / ram / scheda video
<leo__> acer extensa 5230e
<krabador> leo__, processore / ram / scheda video
<leo__> posso leggere le informazioni sul sitema windows comunque se ricordo 2 giga di ram
<vvv_> scusatemi ma mi si è scollegato anche questo pd
<vvv_> pc
<vvv_> sono quello di prima con ubunto 12.04 bloccato
<krabador> leo__, se ci dici cpu / ram / scheda video, possiamo essere piu' precisi nei consigli
<vvv_> mi potete aiutare?
<leo__> ecco trovate
<vvv_> eroa guest5914
<ndrg> ho provato a fare acpi=off, si funziona il controllo della luminosità ma ha smesso di riconoscermi l'alimentazione...
<cristian_c> perfetto
<fabio_cc> ndrg, non riesci a spegnerlo?
<krabador> vvv_, dopo il login testuale, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leo__>  Processore Intel Celeron 575 di ultima generazione a 2 Gigahertz. * Chipset Mobile Intel GL40. * Memoria Ram di 1 Gigabyte con moduli DDR2 a 667 Megahertz. * Hard disk da 160 Gigabyte S-ata con tecnologia Acer DASP (Disk Anti-Shock Protection) a 5400 giri.
<jester-> ndrg: hai un pc non linux 100% digeribile
<jester-> o troppo vecio o troppo nuovo
<leo__>  Scheda grafica Intel GMA 4500M con 64MB di memoria dedicata e con grafica 3D integrata.
<vvv_> krabador, l'ho fatto alla fine mi da 0 instalati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<ndrg> @jester, mi stai dicendo di mettermi l'anima in pace?
<jester-> ndrg: da live come funza
<leo__> cosa faccio
<jester-> ndrg: se da live funza è successo qualcosa al sistema
<fabio_cc> [20:55] <fabio_cc> e in live?
<cristian_c> l'è uscito
<fabio_cc> è uscito ed entrato 50 volte
<vvv_> krabador, ho fatto sudo reboot e ora è ripartito tutto
<vvv_> dici che è tutto ok???
<krabador> vvv_, sicura, è solo la morte.
<leo__> potreste darmi un link diretto per istallare ubuntu 14.04
<ndrg> ora prova
<krabador> leo__, vai di xubuntu, o lubuntu
<jester-> leo__: prima disintalla ubuntu da winz da installa timovi programmi
<jester-> o non parte piu una sega
<krabador> leo__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<vvv_> krabador, mi è uscita la scritta che è stato riscontrato un problema al sistema
<krabador> leo__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<vvv_> però sembra funzionare tutto, che faccio?
<jester-> vvv_: vedi te se rimanere li a contemplare o fare altro
<vvv_> jester, non saprei cosa fare...posso fare qualche altra prova?
<krabador> vvv_, continua ad usare il sistema, vedi che errori hai e che incidenza hanno
<krabador> in base a quello ti muovi
<docgian> salve, ho un problema di installazione della 14.04 che dopo la scelta di prova o di installazione va in reboot
<vvv_> krabador, ok! per i momento grazie! devo aggiornare nuovamente? o lascio tutto cosi
<leo__> quale mi consigli lubuntu o xbuntu?
<cristian_c> docgian, subito dopo?
<krabador> docgian, in quella stessa schermata , prima di selezionare prova o installa, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset, e poi seleziona prova o installa
<docgian> sta qualche secondo e poi fa il reboot. Ho provato con le varie opzioni di f6 ma non cambia
<krabador> vvv_, se hai detto che erano 0 da aggiornare, è aggiornata
<docgian> con una versione di 12.04 invece rimane fermo per ore
<krabador> leo__, fa una pendrive usb con entrambi, provali entrambi, e vedi quella che ti sembra ti vada meglio
<krabador> docgian, elenca le caratteristiche del sistema
<krabador> docgian, cpu / ram / scheda video
<leo__> tutto qusto lo faccio mentre uso ubuntu o windows
<krabador> leo__, mentre sei sotto la doccia
<ndrg> ho provato da live: non funziona
<docgian> non riesco a vederle perchè si è corrotto grub e per questo dopo vari tentativi stavo cercando di reinstallare. è un note hp 1222sl
<leo__> aiutami che non sono molto pratico
<acer> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> ndrg, quindi, solo con acpi=off?
<cristian_c> comunque, ho visto il modello
<krabador> leo__, disinstalla ubuntu da windows, visto che l'hai installato da li
<leo__> ok dopodiche
<ndrg> @cristian_c si con acpi=off funziona la luminosità ma va a puttane il resto
<krabador> leo__, poi ti fai le pendrive , e le provi con l'opzione "prova" , quando le mandi in boot
<krabador> leo__, quella che ti convince di piu' la installi
<krabador> docgian, cpu / ram / scheda video
<leo__> la pendrive come si fa
<krabador> !usbwin | leo__
<ubot-it> leo__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ndrg> tipo mi indicava che avevo il pc in carica mentre sono a batteria e non leggeva il bluetooth
<acer> dovrei installare su xubuntu 14.10 una stampante multifunzione canon mg2550 questo è il link dei driver http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG2550.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=Linux quale scelgo?
<ndrg> ma potrebbe essere un problema dovuto alla scheva nvidia?
<cristian_c> è un effetto del disattivare l'acpi
<fabio_cc> ndrg, riattiva l'acpi, in fondo la luminosità sta al massimo, non è un problema gravissimo
<cristian_c> Lenovo ThinkPad T440p 20AN
<leo__> ok adesso ci provo
<ndrg> il gioco non vale la candela
<ndrg> già fatto, mi metteva ansia la ventola al massimo
<ndrg> @cristian_c ma i comandi da dare tramite il grub devono avere un ordine preciso?
<docgian> dovrebbe essere intel core duo, 4gb ram, scheda ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<acer> ciao a tutti dovrei installare una stampante...
<cristian_c> acer, 14.10 non è manco uscita ufficialmente
<cristian_c> !beta | acer
<ubot-it> acer: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<acer> cristian_c, scusami 14.04 :)
<acer> cristian_c,  mi sono sbagliato è xubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> ok
<acer> :)
<ndrg> Grazie cmq e buona serata
<cristian_c> ndrg, cosa dicevi riguardo la nvidia?
<ndrg> mi ero dimenticato
<cristian_c> io vedo comunque che non vengono usati driver specifici, né per intel, né per nvidia
<cristian_c> ndrg, hai installato laptop-mode-tools?
<ndrg> ai
<cristian_c> !info laptop-mode-tools
<acer> la stampante è la canon mg 2550 questa è la pagina ufficiale dei driver http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG2550.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=Linux
<ubot-it> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.63-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 81 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ndrg> si
<cristian_c> eccolo
<ndrg> già installato
<cristian_c> acer, esponi il problema
<acer> cristian_c, nella pagina web di cui ti ho inviato il link ci sono diversi driver per linux e non so quale scegliere...
<cristian_c> acer, hai provato a vedere se viene riconosciuta automaticamente dal sistema?
<acer> ...per la mia distribuzione
<acer> cristian_c, si
<ndrg> cmq per la nvidia ho letto una guida riferita al t440p senza nvidia che indicava come outOfTheBox gli hotkey della tastiera quindi ho pensato che forse è la scheda grafica a dare problemi
<cristian_c> hai provato ad aggiungerla nella finestra delle stampanti?
<cristian_c> ndrg, sì, ho guardato un po' in giro
<cristian_c> non vedo problemi con la luminosità
<acer> cristian_c, è una multifunzione(scanner e stampante)
<cristian_c> acer, ma hai provato?
<ndrg> vero
<cristian_c> ndrg, in lshw vedo che non sono attivi né i driver intel né i nouveau
<ndrg> strano sono caricati
<cristian_c> ndrg, inoltre, la cosa strana è che se cerco quel modello, non si parla di scheda nvidia, ma solo di intel, come se la nvidia non ci fosse
<cristian_c> ndrg, ho controllato e non sono caricati
<ndrg> nrdg@epr-fault:~$ lsmod |grep video
<ndrg> uvcvideo               82296  0
<ndrg> videobuf2_vmalloc      13056  1 uvcvideo
<ndrg> videobuf2_memops       13202  1 videobuf2_vmalloc
<ndrg> videobuf2_core         40785  1 uvcvideo
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832356/
<cristian_c> ndrg, ah, ok, in un altro sito, si menziona anche la nvidia
<cristian_c> ndrg, cat /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/lcd-brightness.conf
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832369/
<acer> cristian_c, ok ora la stampante va...
<acer> ora provo lo scanner
<cristian_c> acer, perfetto
<cristian_c> visto?
<cristian_c> acer, vedo anche per lo scanner
<cristian_c> ndrg, interessante, hai visto i valori in basso?
<cristian_c> # Commands to execute to set the brightness on your LCD
<acer> cristian_c, lo scanner non va...
<cristian_c> acer, un attimo
<cristian_c> acer, digita in un terminale: lsusb
<ndrg> @cristian_c, si
<ndrg> ma, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832384/
<cristian_c> ndrg, perfetto, lì devi lavorare
<cristian_c> ndrg, non ha senso installare il pacchetto, se poi non è configurato correttamente
<cristian_c> *configurata
<cristian_c> aspetta, ma senza virgolette
<ndrg> @cristian_c, non cambia nulla http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832397/
<acer> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/Zd4vrpjF
<ndrg> cmq ora mi cerco la documentazione del pacchetto e poi ti dico
<cristian_c> ndrg, come dicevo prima, quel file va impostato
<cristian_c> ndrg, ho trovato qualcosa già, comunque
<acer> comunque ho anche trovato questa discussione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=4386075&mobile=off
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:176d Canon, Inc.
<cristian_c> PIXMA MG2500 Series 	USB 	0x04a9/0x176d 	Untested 	Testers needed! 	pixma   (0.17.4) 	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> acer, pare che non sia stato testato
<cristian_c> ah, ok, hanno risolto sul forum
<acer> cristian_c, non riesco però a capire come hanno risolto...
<cristian_c> mi sembra una buona soluzione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ndrg, ls /sys/class/
<cristian_c> ndrg, ma sei in live?
<cristian_c> serve un sistema vergine in cui non si sia pacioccato
<docgian> aggiornamento: ho fatto disco su usb e l'installazione sembra fermarsi con la rotellina di ubuntu ma il sistema non è bloccato ma non procede
<cristian_c> acer, dove ti sei bloccato?
<cristian_c> docgian, hai controllato il file .iso?
<docgian> come lo verifico?
<cristian_c> !md5 | docgian
<ubot-it> docgian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<acer> installare scangearmp-mg2200series-2.00-1-deb
<acer> cristian_c, installare scangearmp-mg2200series-2.00-1-deb
<acer> per xubuntu va bene uguale?
<cristian_c> acer, assolutamente sì
<cristian_c> acer, xubuntu è una ubuntu che ha xfce al posto di unity
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<acer> cristian_c, ok
<ndrg> non sono in live
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832499/
<ndrg> sudo reboot
<cristian_c> ndrg, ls /sys/class/backlight
<ndrg> nulla
<cristian_c> ndrg, no, c'è
<cristian_c> ho visto prima
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832499/
<cristian_c> ndrg, su pastebin
<ndrg> non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi
<cristian_c> ndrg, posta il risultato su pastebin
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832554/
<cristian_c> ndrg, ok, la cartella c'è
<cristian_c> ndrg, ma ripeto, sei in live?
<ndrg> no
<cristian_c> a quanto pare no
<ndrg> ma dovrei lavorare da live?
<cristian_c> ndrg, sì
<ndrg> ok reboot
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> serve un sistema vergine in cui non si sia pacioccato
<ndrg> a ok
<cristian_c> lol
<ndrg> sono in live
<cristian_c> ndrg, digita: ls /sys/class/backlight
<ndrg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832607/
<ndrg> questo e' ls /sys/class
<ndrg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832610/
<ndrg> questo e' ls /sys/class/backlight
<leo__> sto scaricando
<leo__> una volta scaricato su universal usb istaller cosa devo fare?
<krabador> !usbwin | dany
<ubot-it> dany: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<dany> sto scaricando xbuntu 14.04 su universal usb istaller dopo cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> ndrg, ok
<cristian_c> ndrg, lspci -k
<acer> cristian_c, ho problemi nell'installare cnijfilter-mg2200series
<acer> come riportato nel forum
<cristian_c> acer, mi ripassi il link al topic?
<acer> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=4386075&mobile=off
<cristian_c> acer, aspetta, ma gli id della stampante non sono gli stessi
<cristian_c> *scanner
<acer> si ma la mia stampante è mg 2550
<acer> come nel titolo...
<ndrg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832671/
<acer> cristian_c, è una stampante multifunzione
<dany> ci siete
<dany> ??
<cristian_c> acer, ma ho visto che gli id dell'utente sono diversi
<acer> mmm... quindi?
<cristian_c> MG2500 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 4.00 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<cristian_c>  Nome file: cnijfilter-mg2500series-4.00-1-deb.tar.gz
<cristian_c> acer, dpkg -l | grep mg
<cristian_c> ndrg, sicuro di essere in live?
<cristian_c> dany, hai letto la guida linkata da krabador?
<ndrg> abbasta
<cristian_c> cnijfilter-mg2500series-4.00-1-deb
<cristian_c> acer, confermo, l'utente si è confuso
<cristian_c> ndrg, lo dico perché non è attivo nessun driver specifico per intel o nvidia
<cristian_c> il che suona veramente strano
<cristian_c> come puoi vedere dal tuo ultimo paste
<ndrg> per avviarla ho dovuto mettere nomodeset se no non partiva l'installazione
<cristian_c> ho trovato un comando migliore
<cristian_c> ndrg, ah, ok, però dovrebbe esserci una soluzione
<ndrg> si piantava sul driver nuoveau
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> ndrg, il che spiegherebbe tante cose
<ndrg> si scusa avrei dovuto scriverlo prima, mi sono dimenticato
<cristian_c> -,-
<ndrg> scusaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> ndrg, stai usando driver generici per entrambe le gpu
<cristian_c> quindi dubito che con questi driver ci sia una gestione corretta della luminosità
<cristian_c> il che spiega comunque perché la cartella backlight sia vuota
<cristian_c> e il cerchio si chiude
<ndrg> e dire che mi sono detto prima sistemo la backlight e poi passo ai driver...
<ndrg> cmq come posso fare? se tolgo l'impostazione nomodeset non parte il SO
<cristian_c> ndrg, avevo visto qualcosa sulla questione del boot su questi thinkpad
<dany> rispondere cazzo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> dany, hai letto la guida linkata da krabador?
<cristian_c> ndrg, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3220146
<cristian_c> una cosa del genere, credo, ma il topic è vecchio
<krabador> !usbwin | dany
<ubot-it> dany: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ndrg> io ho trovato un "rassicurante" aswers su lauchpad posso postartelo?
<ndrg> *answers
<cristian_c> launchpad answers va bene
<ndrg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<cristian_c> è risorsa collegata a ubuntu, come del resto askubuntu
<dany> istallato
<cristian_c> ndrg, io avevo trovato una soluzione, ma è per debian
<cristian_c> non vorrei ci fossero differenze con ubuntu
<ndrg> al peggio torno a debian
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ndrg, ti consiglio di provare la soluzione del forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> provala con la live
<ndrg> ora provo
<dany> adesso devo riavviare il pc ??
<cristian_c> dany,  a che punto sei?
<grimm_> sono ndrg mi si pianta a nouveau
<dany> ho istallato xbuntu sulla penna tramite quel programma e adesso?
<dany> ci siete??????
<cristian_c> !pazienza | dany
<ubot-it> dany: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<grimm_> Funziona!!
<grimm_> in particolare ho dovuto dirgli di non caricare nouveau
<cristian_c> i915.modeset=1
<cristian_c> ?
<grimm_> si
<grimm_> + nouveau.modeset=0
<grimm_> se no non caricava
<cristian_c> grimm_, i915 sono i driver intel
<grimm_> si lo so
<cristian_c> ok
<grimm_> ma non pensavo fossero legati a tutto
<grimm_> non so come ringraziarvi.
<grimm_> grazie e grazie
<cristian_c> grimm_, salvati la soluzione
<grimm_> ovvio, visto tutto quello che devo sistemare mi sto segnando tutto
<grimm_> (tipo la sospensione nn funzionava subito ho dovuto installare pm-tools
<grimm_> )
<grimm_> ora vado a nanna che domani ho un esame
<dany> “O Iao che scagli lampi e tuoni, colpisci, lega l'operatore”, . “Come colpisci il carro del Faraone, così colpisci l’offensività di Babylas“.
<josearango> ciao ragazzi
<pa> scusate eh, ma perche tasto destro su file -> proprieta->apri con-> applicazione set as default non funziona?
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-22
<ale> c'e' qualcuno?
<samurai> buon di a tutti scusate il comando per vedere tutti i propi drivers, tipo gestioni applicazioni di winzozz?
<Giadina> ciao a tutti, problemi con il lettore musicale....non si apre....ho riavviato 2 volte e provato a cliccare direttamente il brano musicale per far aprire il programma ma nulla....il lettore si chiama Guayadeque
<cristian_c> Giadina, ciao
<Giadina> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> Giadina, spero che questa volta si possa discutere serenamente di supporto
<Giadina> certo.....lo spero anche io!
<cristian_c> non come l'altra volta
<cristian_c> !info guayadeque
<ubot-it> guayadeque (source: guayadeque): lightweight music player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.5~ds0-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 2035 kB, installed size 5580 kB
<Giadina> no sai che cristian_c ...è che nacque un caos per un presunto mio scherzetto in chan...pensa che non ci capisco nulla di ste cose e mi avevano accusata di crerae dei cloni in canalke
<Giadina> per questo che son agguerrita :)
<cristian_c> Giadina, non conoscendo la situazione del tuo kde, prova a lanciare il programma da terminale
<sbrikiki> buongiorno
<cristian_c> se esce qualcosa, postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ola
<Giadina> ok cristian_c  e come si fa?
<Giadina> cioè che stringa scrivo su terminal
<cristian_c> Giadina, apri un terminale e digita: guayadeque
<Giadina> ok
<Giadina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7834634/
<cristian_c> 09:33:51: Error showing window
<cristian_c> 09:33:51: Another program instance is already running, aborting.
<cristian_c> interessante
<Giadina> cioè?
<cristian_c> Giadina, chiudi l'altro guayadeque eventualmente aperto
<Giadina> non ce n'è!!
<cristian_c> Giadina, pare di sì
<Giadina> se vuoi ti pasto la schermata
<cristian_c> Giadina, controlla nel task manager
<cristian_c> oppure digita top
<Giadina> e come si apre ?
<cristian_c> mi sembra che te lo dissi anche l'altra votla
<Giadina> ho dgt top
<Giadina> effettivamente appaiono 2 guayadeque aperti...... ma non esiste sul desktop
<sbrikiki> vi rompo le scatole per un ultimo aiuto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=583481&p=4621034#p4621034
<Giadina> se vuoi ti mando uno shot
<cristian_c> Giadina, sul forum di opensuse dicono di premere ctrl+esc
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, spiega tutto
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, come hai installato i driver?
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda l'avvio hai controllato il bios uefi?
<sbrikiki> da gestione driver, ho installato quelli proprietari
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, quindi c'erano?
<cristian_c> in Driver aggiuntivi
<Giadina> cristian_c: grazie della info utilissima...si è ctrl - esc....
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: si si erano presenti
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ora, krabador aveva fatto cenno a qualcosa in merito
<cristian_c> Giadina, perfetto killa quello in eccesso
<cristian_c> o tutti e due
<cristian_c> poi riapri guayadeque
<Giadina> ok
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ok, ora guardo un attimo
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, però non mi hai detto riguardo il bios
<Giadina> fatto...provo a rilanciare il progr
<cristian_c> Giadina, sì
<Giadina> cristian_c:  nulla....fa come prima.....carica ma non lo apre fisicamente
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: cioè, cosa devo controllare nel bios
<cristian_c> Giadina, dicevo da terminale
<Giadina> ah scusa ok riprovo
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, se è attivo il secure boot
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, intanto fai una cosa
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, apri un terminale e digita:
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: si ho riattivato il secure boot, ma adesso ricontrollo per sicurezza
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, lshw -c display | grep driver
<Giadina> si va a peggiorare.....da terminale ripete la stessa cosa di prima ma poi vado nel task e il processo guayadeque non esiste
<Giadina> ma io lo levo sto guayadeque perchè mi da anche altri problemi da tempo....per esempio quando inserisco una chiavetta o un hd esterno , al momento che mi chiede cosa fare della periferica e clicco su: apri con gestore file dolphin, invece che aprirlo li mi apre guayadeque
<cristian_c> Giadina, ps aux | grep guayadeque
<cristian_c> Giadina, avevi già parlato di questo problema
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, posta delle foto del bios, anche
<Giadina> si infatti ma non son riuscita a risolvere purtroppo....mi scoccia toglierlo perchè è il migliore lettore ma non so che altro fare
<cristian_c> Giadina, intanto, digita il comando
<Giadina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7834669/
<cristian_c> Giadina, ora: guayadeque
<cristian_c> sempre nel terminale
<Giadina> cristian_c:  come prima.....mi dice che è attivo il processo ed è da terminare
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: digitando il comando che mi hai dato visualizzo solo questo  PCI (sysfs)
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, aspetta
<cristian_c> Giadina, nel paste di prima è diverso
<cristian_c> Giadina, su pastebin
<cristian_c> Giadina, linka
<Giadina> cristian_c:  non so come mai....io ti dico cos appare a me
<cristian_c> Giadina, appunto, posta su pastebin
<sbrikiki> cristian_c:  configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0        configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<Giadina> ok aspetta rifaccio
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, su due righe? Comunque, posta su pastebin anche tu
<sbrikiki> si su due righe
<Giadina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7834679/
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, stai usando i driver proprietari per entrambe le gpu
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: controllo il bios EFI e torno
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, avevo letto da krabador che l'apu aveva un supporto decente agli open
<cristian_c> poi parlava di powerexpress per i proprietari
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, ok
<cristian_c> Giadina, è identico a prima, non è scritto che va chiuso
<cristian_c> <Giadina> cristian_c:  come prima.....mi dice che è attivo il processo ed è da terminare
<cristian_c> 09:46:50: Error showing window
<Giadina> si però dice che è gia attivo! e invece se apro task non c'è il processo del lettore
<cristian_c> 09:46:50: Another program instance is already running, aborting.
<cristian_c> Giadina, non esce neanche con ps
<cristian_c> Giadina, puoi fare una cosa?
<Giadina> si dimmi
<cristian_c> Giadina, esci dalla sessione e rientra, subito dopo apri il terminale e digita: guayadeque
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: il bio mi da secure boot enable, adesso posto una foto
<cristian_c> a sessione nuova è impossibile che sia già aperto
<Giadina> ok
<Giadina> ok vado a torno
<Giadina> eccomi
<cristian_c> pastebin
<Giadina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7834703/
<sbrikiki> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giadina> appena ho dgt guayadeque me l'ha subito aperto
<cristian_c> Giadina, visto? Ora è diverso
<Giadina> si ma come mai riavviando non funziona???
<cristian_c> Giadina, riavvia e fai la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> cosa intendi per 'riavviare'?
<cristian_c> il pc o il programma?
<Giadina> il pc
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: ecco il bios http://postimg.org/image/fyyl5y4dl/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giadina, riavvia e fai la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giadina, esci dalla sessione e rientra, subito dopo apri il terminale e digita: guayadeque
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e posta su pastebin
<Giadina> eh però ora ha funzionato....sicuro che se riavvio si apre.....andava pastato prima quando non si apriva che ho riavviato 2 volte
<Giadina> cmq se cuoi lo faccio
<Giadina> vuoi*
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, quindi, parte win all'avvio del pc?
<cristian_c> senza grub
<cristian_c> ?
<sbrikiki> si
<cristian_c> Giadina, vedi riavviando il pc cosa succede
<Giadina> ok
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: se vai sul link del forum che ho postato prima vedi anche il problema che mi da Boot-Repair
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, quindi , semplicemente non appare il grub
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, non so se il problema è boot repair
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, comunque, una cosa alla volta
<pa> perche quando provo ad impostare un altro programma come default per aprire un certo tipo di file non funziona?
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: ok
<pa> e soprattutto non capisco perche di default per aprire i video ci sia handbrake..
<ExPBoy> pa di cosa stiamo parlando?
<pa> nautilus ->tasto destro -> proprieta-> apri con-> set as default
<nicola> salve una domanda....devo poter aggiungere il "nomodeset" all'avvio del mio os...unico problema che non mi compare la schermata del grub in quanto ho un solo os sul pc :D
<Giadina> eccomi, fatto, ora pasto.....
<Giadina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7834723/
<cristian_c> Giadina, identico al precedente
<nicola> ok ottimo ho risolto con un pò di fortuna
<Giadina> mi spiegheresti come mai quando mi apre il programma mi va sull'album dei Queen??? appare persino nel terminale......come si fa x farlo aprirre sulla cartella generale
<cristian_c> funza, quindi?
<Giadina> si ora si direbbedi si :) grazie
<cristian_c> Giadina, non conosco bene il programma, ma si vede che la configurazione del programma attualmente è questa
<cristian_c> Giadina, una cosa però la puoi fare
<Giadina> dimmi
<pa> ExPBoy, hai presente?
<cristian_c> sbrikiki, dunque, questione amd
<cristian_c> Giadina, puoi cancellare la conf
<cristian_c> in modo che se ne formi una nuova, pulita
<Giadina> perfetto...come si fa?
<cristian_c> perderai le impostazioni precedenti del programma
<Giadina> non importa
<cristian_c> 09:58:30: Deleted stale lock file '/home/giada/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-giada'.
<Giadina> basta non cancelli tutti gli album perchè sennò ci vuole una mezzora per rimetterceli
<cristian_c> Giadina, cancella /home/giada/.guayadeque/
<cristian_c> Giadina, gli album dove si trovano?
<cristian_c> in /home/giada/Musica/ ?
<glpiana> ola
<Giadina> guayadeque all'inizio fa una scansione di tutti i files presenti nel pc....solo che siccome ne ho una caterva, se riscansiona tutto da capo ci sarà da ammattire
<Giadina> ma cmq va fatto quindi non importa, ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà
<sbrikiki> cristian_c: Stamattina ti stiamo "Rincoglionendo"... :D
<Giadina> cristian_c:  mi dice comando non trovato :-//
<Giadina> ho copiato e incollato
<Giadina> tutto fermo......strano.....ci siete??
<glpiana> nicola, hai risolto per nomodeset?
<Giadina> cristian_c:  mi si era bloccata la chat....comunque mi dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> Giadina, probabile che cristian_c sia impegnato.  di che comando parli?
<sbrikiki> eccomi
<nicola> si mi sono ricordato dell'esistenza di f8...ma avrei una domanda per le repository...io uso una versione attualmente non più supportata...devo fare per forza l'upgrade per avere disponibilità dei programmi?
<Giadina> devo cancellare la configurazione del programma Guayadeque e lui mi aveva dato una stringa ma non è corretta forse perchè mi dice cosi
<glpiana> nicola, c'è un'aaltra soluzione, ma sappi che i programmi non sono aggiornati, con le conseguenze del caso
<glpiana> Giadina, fa vedere comando e output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Giadina
<ubot-it> Giadina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giadina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7834762/
<glpiana> Giadina, quello non è un comando. ti ha scritto di cancellare la directory
<Giadina> ah ecco....e quindi il comadno esatto qual'è?
<nicola> glpiana che metodo? quello di modificare il file contenente le repository?
<glpiana> Giadina, ma magari rinominala invece di cancellarla: mv /home/giada/.guayadeque /home/giada/.guayadeque_vecchia
<glpiana> nicola, ti posto il link della guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Giadina> no è che va proprio resettata perchè mi da problemi, meglio fare come ha detto cristian_c glpiana se mi dici comando x cancellarla ti ringrazio :)
<glpiana> nicola, se hai problemi a metterla in atto chiedi pure. tra un po' però, prima pausa
<glpiana> Giadina, rinominandola lo resetti. non viene più letta comunque. è come se non ci fosse
<Giadina> ok allora provo come dici tu,
<Giadina> fatto....è normale che dato il comando torni al mio nome senza scrivere nulla di piu??
<glpiana> sì
<Giadina> siii infatti, ho aperto il progr ed è tutto cambiato
<nicola> glpiana in verità già usato quella guida...ma fatto gli aggiornamenti c'è stato problema nell'installazione non so di quale programma e mi è crashato il sistema...dopo di che non si è piu riavviato mi dava errore del file RCS se non ricordo male
<Giadina> bene, grazie mille per ora, anche se ci sarebbe il problema piu grosso da risolvere ma cristian_c ha detto che necessito della live per farlo e la live non la ho
<glpiana> nicola, perchè non aggiorni allora?
<glpiana> Giadina, che problema?
<nicola> con l'ultima versione il nomodeset sembra non faccia il suo effetto...
<Giadina> se inserisco una qualisiasi periferica removibile, tipo HD o key, quando mi chiede di scegliere cosa fare della periferica e se clicco: apri con gestore dei files dolphin, me la apre automaticamente con Guayadeque appunto
<Giadina> e non c'è versi di risolvere, l'altra volta abbiamo provato a fare un sacco di cose su terminal ma nulla da fare
<glpiana> Giadina, ancora sto problema?
<Giadina> si purtroppo si
<sbrikiki> Lanciando Repaire-Boot con secureboot attivo mi dice di Disattivarlo
<Giadina> glpiana: ...ahi....ho provato a inserire una periferica per provare se dopo il reset di Guayadeque continuava a prirla con il lettore....infatti l'ha aperta col lettore ma poi ha anche automaticamente riportato il programma come era prima del reset che mi hai detto di fare...
<Giadina> mi ha rimesso la configurazione come prima....
<Giadina> sto Guayadeque funziona da dio ma è maledetto.....
<Giadina> glpiana: guarda
<Giadina> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giadina> http://postimg.org/image/ik2xnh8lj/
<Giadina> da questa schermata non si vede ma avevo in alto a dx, sulla barra, 2 icone di Guaydeque identiche
<Giadina> una apriva il prigramma resettato e l'altra apriva quello con la configurazione precedente al reset!!
<glpiana> Giadina, avresti dovuto chiuderlo prima
<glpiana> Giadina, chiudi tutto, resetta di nuovo e riprova
<Giadina> ok
<pa> insomma non si sa perche non funzioni l'impostazione del default handler??
<Giadina> ho resettato......ora riprovo a inserire la key con la musica come ho fatto prima e vedo se mi ridà la solita anomalia
<nicola> nuovo problema con il driver  nvidia... mi dice di uscire da X server quando non ci sono entrato
<Giadina> ok, ora funziona bene...grazie glpiana
<Giadina> non mi mette la musica dentro...... :(
<sbrikiki> mi disconnette in continuazione
<sbrikiki> è normale
<sbrikiki> sono solo???
<nicola> raga il mio problema non è tanto difficile :D mi serve sapere solo come si chiude per sempre sto xserver
<ExPBoy> nicola posso chiederti il motivo?
<nicola> devo installare i driver nvidia e me lo chiede per poter effettuare l'installazione
<ExPBoy> nicola: è la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere
<ExPBoy> da dove stai installando i driver nvidia?
<nicola> ExPBoy ti dico che su slackware ho meno problemi.... comunque versone 2010 xubuntu i driver li lancio da tty1
<ExPBoy> nicola: che ne dici di passare a una versione più recente?
<nicola> ho chiuso anche il processo gdm ma mi dice che server x ancora attivo... versioni più recenti con il nomodeset lo stesso non mi caricano la 750 ti
<samurai> ciao volevo scaricare sjype eper xubuntu ma non ce tra le distrubuzioni cosa metto ubuntu?
<glpiana> samurai, sì
<samurai> metto ubuntu 32 bit?
<samurai> grazie
<glpiana> nicola, che scheda video hai?
<samurai> e poi volevo sapere i comandi per gestire i softare apploicativi
<samurai> e i driver
<nicola> geforce 750 ti
<glpiana> samurai, gestire?
<samurai> come si gestiscono gli applicativi e dove vedo i driver di sistema'?
<samurai> esatto installare disinstallare applicatvi e driver
<glpiana> nicola, riassumiamo: la live della 14.04 non parte?
<Giadina> scusate ma avrei di nuovo bisogno di aiuto.....dopo il reset di Guayadeque è peggio di prima...ora non mi consente piu di scansionare i files del pc per metterli nel lettore ma se inserisco un percorso preciso per esempio la cartella musica, mi dice che gia è presente nel programma
<Giadina> come mai ?
<glpiana> samurai, per installare e disinstallare usi apt-get da terminale o software center da grafica
<glpiana> samurai, per vedere i driver in uso digita nel terminale: lsmod
<samurai> grazie
<Giadina> glpiana: mi daresti una mano per fare una live così che reinstallo tutto e forse risolvo i vari bug ?
<nicola> glpiana esattamente... dalla 12 in poi non partono nemmeno con il nomodeset (e mi sembra strano visto che comunque i pezzi del pc sono recenti)
<glpiana> !installazione | Giadina
<ubot-it> Giadina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !release | Giadina
<ubot-it> Giadina: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Giadina> grazie
<samurai> ultima cosa che cose un emulatore di terminale?
<glpiana> nicola, che versione scarichi?
<Giadina> glpiana: è la 14.04 vero'
<samurai> credo che poi sappia discricarmi da solo
<glpiana> Giadina, ti consiglio la 14.04
<nicola> glpiana ubuntu 14 x64
<glpiana> samurai, cercalo tra i programmi e aprilo, vedi subito cos'è
<Giadina> ok perfetto
<cristian_c> Giadina, non era un comando
<samurai> cosa devo cercare
<glpiana> samurai, terminale
<samurai> ho visto dove si gestiscono igli appiucativi
<cristian_c> Giadina, dovevi soltanto rimuovere la cartella della conf di guayadeque, per la scansione, ti toccherà rifarla
<samurai> per i driver ho visto un elenco
<samurai> l emulatore che cose?
<glpiana> nicola, se provi ad avviare la live della 14.04 cosa fa?
<glpiana> !terminale | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<nicola> schermata nera live e installazione con e senza nomodeset
<samurai> è vabbe bastava che me lo dicevi emulatore emula quindi i comandi non sono execute?
<samurai> il succo quale è
<glpiana> samurai, non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi sapere
<samurai> la differenza tra terminale ed emulatore di terminale
<glpiana> samurai, nessuna, quando si parla di terminale si intende emulatore di terminale
<glpiana> nicola, adesso che versione hai?
<samurai> a ok
<samurai> grazie
<samurai> il comando per i driver di un dispositvo esempio la web cam
<nicola> glpiana xubuntu 11.04
<samurai> e un programnma che gestisca la web tipo manycam?
<glpiana> samurai, il comando per ar cosa con i driver di un dispositivo?
<glpiana> nicola, il pc è un portatile o un desktop?
<samurai> esempio comando webcam
<samurai> ti fda le informazioni sulla web cam in uso
<nicola> glpiana desktop
<glpiana> samurai, e tu cosa vuoi sapere?
<glpiana> nicola, hai anche una scheda video sulla scheda madre?
<samurai> io sto instalando una web cam con il comando sudo apt-get webcam
<nicola> glpiana si... su sto pc tutto è grafico...anche la ram dissipata tra poco è grafica >.<
<glpiana> samurai, non ha senso
<samurai> perche no
<samurai> installo la web cam
<glpiana> samurai, attacchi la webcam al pc e se è riconosciuta funziona senza dover fare altro. provala con il programma cheese
<samurai> vanno installati idriver del dispositivo se il So non riconosce la mia web
<samurai> chese
<samurai> apt-get chese?
<glpiana> nicola, hai manualità con apertura del pc e rimoszione delle schede?
<nicola> glpiana l'ho assemblato
<glpiana> samurai, per cortesia, cerca di arrivare al punto. hai collegato la webcam al pc?
<samurai> si ovvio
<samurai> ora provo con vlc
<samurai> se si vee
<glpiana> nicola, oki, potresti provare a togliere la scheda video, collegare il monitor a quella della scheda madre e far partire la live
<glpiana> samurai, prova cheese, non vlc. dovrebbe già essere installato
<glpiana> samurai, con cheese si vede subito se il driver va o meno
<nicola> glpiana e poi eventualmente come farei a passare alla 750? cumunque ne ho bisogno di quella scheda
<glpiana> nicola, dopo l'installazione, rimetti la scheda e se non va si può tentare qualcosa da recovery mode
<ExPBoy> nicola non è che puoi disabilitare la scheda video on board dal bios?
<samurai> con vlc si vede
<samurai> ora provo cheese
<glpiana> samurai, allora il driver c'è e funziona
<samurai> si ma su un sito si vede al contrario
<nicola> ExPBoy mi sembra di si in quanto nel bios volendo c'è la funzione caffè...ora controllo
<samurai> devo trovare il comando rotate
<glpiana> samurai, non pretendere che la webcam sotto linux funzioni regolarmente con flash sui siti internet
<ExPBoy> è solo un'ipotesi  ma potrebbero essere in conflitto le due schede
<samurai> dici che e pretendere troppo? ma posso rotarla ce il comando rotate
<glpiana> samurai, non capisco perchè chiedi le cose se hai già delle risposte
<nicola> ExPBoy tentare non nuoce
<ExPBoy> :)
<samurai> ma non so come farlo il comando
<samurai> so che esiste il comando rotate
<samurai> perche scaricando web cam
<glpiana> !enter | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<samurai> mi fda la lista non è inutile come dici tu
<samurai> scusate
<glpiana> samurai, non è detto che riesca a farlo interagendo con un programma in flash su un sito internet. comuqneu prova a fare tutto quello che vuoi, non fare caso a quando dico che una cosa inutile (anche se non l'ho scritto da nessuna parte)
<samurai> ora sto scaricacome no sopra
<samurai> samurai, non ha senso
<samurai> il senso ce la perche ora mi dice i comandi per ruotarla
<glpiana> samurai, era riferito ad altro, ma non importa. trolla pure tranquillo
<nicola> ExPBoy ecco ho trovano nella configurazione del north bridge onboard graphics stava su auto e ho disattivato... Però c'è anche l'opzione primary Graphics e mi porta pci express o pci normale...
<nicola> onestamente non so la differenza e mi trovo spiazzato :S
<samurai> sonio 1 settimana che ho xubuntu ma gia so usarlo da maestro e un so molyto facile
<glpiana> !chat | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<samurai> grazie
<samurai>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> ciao a tutti
<salvatore> qualkuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<salvatore> ho un prblema all'avvio di ubuntu 14.04
<nicola> ExPBoy disattivando quella cosa ora nessuna delle due schede video mi funziona -.-
<glpiana> salvatore, un po' più specifico
<nicola> e ora la domanda è... come faccio a ripristinare il bios se non ho piu la possibilità di vedere qualcosa a schermo?
<samurai> problerma con skype la web cam non si vede
<samurai> su chhese si
<glpiana> samurai, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> !paste | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samurai> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<samurai> il risultato
<glpiana> samurai, se è aperto, chiudi skype
<glpiana> samurai, scrivi nel terminale: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype             e premi invio
<nicola> meglio se non ci venivo qua...almeno avevo un pc che funzionava -.-
<glpiana> nicola, un momento
<samurai> nulla lo sapevo ioo
<nicola> glpiana mi sai dare na mano? ora è proprio una brutta situazione
<samurai> su cheese si vede benissimo su vlc pure su skype mi da propio la barra come non ci fosse
<samurai> la web si accende ma non si vede
<glpiana> nicola, penso tu debba resettare il bios. non so se basta scollegare per qualche minuto la batteria (dovo aver staccato la corrente del pc) o se bisogna fare altro
<nicola> non c'è batteria...ne il cosetto per effettuare il reset
<glpiana> nicola, hai il manuale della scheda madre?
<nicola> si
<nicola> giusta osservazione
<glpiana> nicola, controlla su quello intanto. che scheda madre è? (cerco anche io
<nicola> asrock fm2a88m extreme 4+
<samurai> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0471:032d Philips (or NXP) SPC 210NC PC Camera
<samurai> la riconosce
<samurai> cavolo
<glpiana> nicola, io la batteria la vedo sull'immagine che ho trovato in rete
<glpiana> samurai, se funziona con cheese certo che la riconosce. che non vada con skype è un altro discorso ed esula da questo canale
<samurai> devo cambiare canale?
<glpiana> nicola, è questa? http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A88M%20Extreme4+/
<nicola> sisi esatto...ca** è coperta dalla scheda video per questo non la trovavo
<samurai> porco dio
<glpiana> nicola, hai visto sul manuale qual è il jumper?
<nicola> glpiana mi dice nel manuale che il reset per cmos è possibile ma non capisco dove sia
<glpiana> nicola, da quel che vedo dallo schema che c'è sul manulae il jumper è di fianco alla batteria
<Bibiro> salve
<Bibiro> ho un problema
<Bibiro> anzi due
<Bibiro> il primo è che sono perseguitato dalla sfiga dell'open source
<Bibiro> il secondo è che (k)ubuntu non mi installa più nulla
<Bibiro> perché dice che c'è un pacchetto half-installed
<nicola> ok ho capito smonto il mattone della scheda video :(
<Bibiro> (steam) e non riesco a toglierlo
<Bibiro> e non mi installa nemmeno gli update
<Bibiro> come risolvo?
<glpiana> Bibiro, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Bibiro, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !paste | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bibiro> subito, aspetta
<nicola> glpiana infatti era tutto li sotto grande ;)
<Bibiro> non mi da nessuna risposta
<Bibiro> what do?
<glpiana> Bibiro, ok, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Bibiro> faccio anche upgrade?
<Bibiro> comunque fatto
<Bibiro> ora?
<glpiana> Bibiro, se non ha dato errori dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> Bibiro, quando ti da errore, copia su pastebin che guardo
<Bibiro> errore
<Bibiro> te lo pasto
<Bibiro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835095/
<Bibiro> tieni
<nicola> glpiana grazie mille tornato tutto normale ;)
<glpiana> nicola, bene, ora io ti direi di provare come ti dicevo prima
<glpiana> nicola, leva la scheda video, collega il monitor a quella integrata e vedi se la live della 14.04 va
<nicola> eventualmente hai detto che riusciamo a caricarla dopo la 750 giusto?
<glpiana> nicola, se va, ho visto su askubutnu che il rpoblema con la tua scheda video è noto e ci sono delle possibili soluzioni
<glpiana> nicola, guarda http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers
<Bibiro> ti ho inviato il link :v
<nicola> glpiana provo subito e grazie ancora ;)
<Bibiro> nicola haigià provato con nomodeset
<Bibiro> invece che togliendo la scheda video?
<glpiana> Bibiro, sì e non va
<nicola> bibiro sisi gia fatto
<Bibiro> ah
<Bibiro> vabbè sono inutile ahaha
<glpiana> Bibiro, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge steam
<Bibiro> ti pasto l'errore
<Bibiro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835111/
<nicola> glpiana cosa stranissima con quella integrata invece...mi si avvia tutto ma mi si disattiva lo schermo
<glpiana> Bibiro, sudo apt-get -f install     ma non dare subito conferma, fammi prima vedere cosa vuole fare
<glpiana> nicola, si disattiva quando?
<Bibiro> non mi ha chiesto conferma
<Bibiro> ha fatto tutto da se
<nicola> io sono convinto che il problema non è solo la scheda video...può essere anche il processore grafico? si disattiva appena dovrebbe comparire la schermata
<Bibiro> ed ha risposto con un altro errore:
<nicola> dopo aver scelto di usare la versione di prova
<glpiana> nicola, prova con nomodeset
<Bibiro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835124/ guarda
<glpiana> Bibiro, sudo apt-get install --reinstall steam
<Bibiro> è andato
<Bibiro> senza errori
<Bibiro> che faccio
<Bibiro> sudo apt-get update ?
<glpiana> Bibiro, prova upgrade
<Bibiro> pare sia tutto ok
<Bibiro> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> bien
<Bibiro> grazie
<Bibiro> provo a fare gli aggiornamenti
<Bibiro> anche se upgrade dice che non ce ne sono
<Bibiro> KDE diceva il contrario
<glpiana> Bibiro, non ce ne sono
<Bibiro> vabbè fidiamoci del terminale che è meglio
<glpiana> comunque controlla pure
<Bibiro> mi fido di più del terminale
<Bibiro> ho sempre avuto brutte avventure con le interfacce
<Bibiro> tipo QUESTA
<Bibiro> grazie mille glpiana
<Bibiro> sono proprio niubbo di linux
<nicola> glpiana con nomodeset quella integrata mi fa partire (lentamente) il sistema
<Bibiro> resto qui che magari posso aiutare nicola
<glpiana> nicola, che sia lento l'avvio della live è normale
<Bibiro> dato che ho avuto un problema con la scheda video
<glpiana> nicola, se vuoi, lo installi da lì e poi provi ad applicare le soluzioni che ti indicato
<Bibiro> nicola la live è da CD o da USB?
<nicola> glpiana bibiro ora unico problema grafico è che la mia schermata non si vede nello schermo...cioè usciamo fuori dallo schermo e vedo scorrere per vedere tutto ma non un problema grave
<Bibiro> ah sì, capita anche a me quando tipo avvio freedos
<nicola> glpiana installazione da 0 o aggiornamento della versione 11.04? bibiro sono da cd
<Bibiro> mi sa che è colpa del monitor
<Bibiro> dopo tutto questo casino steam neanche parte ahaha, glpiana per togliere steam uso sudo apt-get remove steam
<Bibiro> giusto?
<Bibiro> anzi, lo tengo buono
<Bibiro> così evito problemi
<sin_> hola!vorrei abilitare l'utilizzo di un programma ad orari prestabiliti usando crontab.ho seguito un po di discussioni in giro ma non ci ho capito un gran che
<glpiana> nicola, puoi anche aggiornare se vuoi
<glpiana> Bibiro, ti consiglio purge invece di remove
<nicola> preferito partire da 0 tanto tutti i file sono sempre su hd esterni
<glpiana> !cron | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<Bibiro> STEAM PURGE NOTE                                                                                                       │     │                                                                                                                        │     │ Purging is not entirely complete.  Steam's working files are still located in your home directories at ~/.steam.  If   │     │ you intended to remove the entire applicatio
<Bibiro> ops...
<Bibiro> l'ho pastato qui per sbaglio
<Bibiro> scusate
<ptux> salve a tutti, ho bisogno di esportare un file di libreoffice in formato pdf nella modelità depliant (libretto). mi sapete aiutare?
<Bibiro> sono un po' confuso
<Bibiro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835169/ ecco qui
<nicola> intanto fumo che forse dopo 2 settimane che mi esaurivo e entravo nel forum ogni tanto a rompere a qualcuno ce l'abbiamo fatta :D
<Bibiro> che fo'?
<glpiana> Bibiro, hai disinstallato steam, ma ogni programma lascia sempre in giro le configurazioni personali. quelle di steam sono nella tua home, nella directory nascosta .steam
<glpiana> Bibiro, puoi rimuoverla senza problemi
<Bibiro> ah sì lo so
<Bibiro> chiudo un attimo
<Bibiro> grazie a tutti
<Bibiro> bye! buon pomeriggio
<sin_> ho,letto la guida ma quando lancioil comando crontab -e non mi si apre l'editor .bene ho fatto un aprova e (secondo la guida)mi dovrebbe memorizzare il crontab personalizzato in /var/spool/cron ma mi dice che non ho i permessi suff. per vedere il contenuto  di crontabs
<cristian_c> ptux, hai letto la guida di libreoffice?
<cristian_c> ti consiglio di leggere la documentazione
<ptux> mmh ho fatto una ricerca, ma poco fruttuosa. Hai un qualche link da suggerirmi?
<cristian_c> ptux, hai cercato nella doc di libreoffice?
<cristian_c> ptux, comunque, qual è il problema?
<ptux> vorrei esportare un pdf impaginato come libretto (depliant/brochure).
<cristian_c> fin qui si era capito :P
<ptux> e questo devo fare, ma non so come fare...
<ptux> sono capace di esportare in pdf o di stampare in formato libretto, ma non di fare le due cose insieme.
<ptux> ho provato con la stampa su file ps ma azzera i colori delle immagini andando in scala di grigi
<cristian_c> ptux, sei sicuro si possa fare?
<ptux> sicuro no... per questo chiedo se qualcuno sa come aiutarmi.
<cristian_c> ptux, devi prima vedere se il software ti permette di fare una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<nicola> glpiana l'installazione sembra stia andando a buon fine...ora devo lasciare che mi tocca fare le mie 3 ore di lavoro altrimenti la 850 titan non me la potrò comprare ...oggi pomeriggio provo con la guide per la 750 e ti faccio sapere come è andata...grazie di tutto sei stato/a un/a grande
<cristian_c> !chat | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Diving> Buongiorno. Proprio in questo momento ho finito di installare ubuntu 14.04LTS adesso si sta aggiornando
<Diving> non riesco a fare due semplici impostazioni. Rendere il terminale trasparente e decidere le impostazioni dello sfondo (stirato, scalato centrato, etc)
<Diving> utilizzo gnome-shell
<Diving> come devo fare per risolvere queste problematiche?
<tore__> è possibile installare su wine office 2000 microsoft? versioni più recenti non ne ho e poi a me interessa solo word pad , grazie
<krabador> tore__, non puoi usare libreoffice?
<Rebecca92> tore__, sicuro che wordpad sia incluso in office? mi pare sia in ms works
<krabador> tore__, sul fronte wine , puoi provare quello che ti pare, consultare le risorse wine, per sapere quello che funziona meglio, quello che funziona peggio, quello che non va e basta
<tore__> mia moglie è fissata con l aspetto che ha word pad
<krabador> tore__, l'aspetto non conta, conta la funzionalità
<krabador> non conviene emulare un software, solo perchè è piu' bello
<krabador> software in wine, per via di come funziona wine, sfrutta piu' cpu, di un software nativo
<tore__> vedi..nella mediateca del mio paesello gira lubuntu ma si scrive su word pad ,non so che magia habbia fatto l addetto alle macchine
<krabador> tore__, e tu devi fare per forza soltanto quello che di fa nella mediateca del tuo paesello?
<krabador> *si
<glpiana> tore__, per chiudere la questione, prova a installarlo. se funziona, bene. se non funziona usa altro
<glpiana> tore__, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1757
<glpiana> chiuso off topic
<tore__> ti ripeto è per accontentare mia moglie e basta ,ora ho assegnato 25 Ghz a windows8 solo per usare word pad ,da quando ho provato a navi gare in rete con lubuntu windows non lo uso più
<krabador> 25 gigahertz ?
<tore__> scusa Gbit
<tore__> mi sai poi consigliare una buona guida per usare wine perchè ho l impressione che non ci ho capito un mazza
<glpiana> tore__, http://wiki.winehq.org/
<krabador> tore__, ma parlare in italiano ? non si fa nella mediateca del tuo paesello?
<tore__> grazie atutti per l attenzione accordatami e per il link ciao
<krabador> tore__, sei una compagnia telefonica?
<tore__> questa è bella perchè?
<krabador> i loro call center rispondono "la ringraziamo per la preferenza accordataci"
<tore__> Aha! Aha!
<tore__> comunque chiedo scusa per gli strafalcioni ,io davanti alla tastiera vado in kernel panic
<diving> scusate ho perso la connessione.
<krabador> diving, ma hai installato ubuntu gnome?
<diving> Dicevo come faccio a rendere il terminale trasparente e a ridimensionare lo sfondo con gnome-shell su 14.04lts?
<diving> krabador: ho installato ubuntu 14.04lts
<krabador> diving, allora usi unity
<diving> una volta aggiornato il sistema sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<diving> non è gnome3 l'ambiente graficon con gnome-shell?
<krabador> si
<glpiana> ma anche quello con unity è gnome 3
<krabador> praticamente unity è una skin di gnome 3
<diving> ok allora ho gnome3 con gnome-shell
<diving> ho impostato lo sfondo con tasto destro direttamente sull'immagine
<glpiana> diving, avrà un centro impostazioni sta gnome shell
<diving> glpiana: non lo trovo per niente
<diving> ho impostato lo sfondo solo che non me lo fa stirara centrare nulla non sono presenti funzioni in merito
<diving> il terminale dai profilo ho spuntato trasparenza ma non funziona
<diving> passa dal nero al rosa senza diventare trasparenti
<diving> spero non siano dei bug
<krabador> !image | diving
<ubot-it> diving: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> manda uno screnshot del desktop
<diving> ok
<diving> krabador: questo è il desktop
<diving> http://postimg.org/image/6i20vernz/
<diving> krabador: quesdto il terminale http://postimg.org/image/wobio8wqv/
<krabador> diving, allora, in alto a destra, clicca, e clicca su impotsazioni
<krabador> sfondo
<diving> fatto mi viene fuori solo sfondo o bloccaschermo
<Micky> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con la connessione wifi su ubuntu 12.04 senza interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> !dettagli | Micky
<ubot-it> Micky: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<diving> se clicco su sfondo mi da gli sfondi di default tinta unica e poi mi fa scegliere una immagine
<krabador> diving, ma come accedi al sistema, in login? come di chiama la sessione?
<Micky> in pratica se avvio la connessione manualmente sono in grado di navigare, mentre se modifico il file interfaces in modo da avviarla in automatico all'avvio del pc, ottengo l'indirizzo IP in DHCP dal router ma non mi fa navigare
<Micky> quando tento di fare il ping verso google non va
<diving> la sessione gnome
<diving> se scelgo gnome predefinito invece parte l'ambiente grafico di default quello con la barra a desta
<Micky> premetto che la connessione è una WPA-PSK, ed ho seguito le seguenti guide per configurarla: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16584/how-to-connect-and-disconnect-to-a-network-manually-in-terminal e  http://askubuntu.com/questions/143988/how-do-i-bring-up-my-wireless-network-at-boot
<diving> sorry sinistra
<krabador> diving, sicuro di avere gli effetti grafici selezionati ?
<diving> si si
<cybernova> Micky, dai il comando: route -n da terminale
<cybernova> !paste | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> !paste | Micky
<ubot-it> Micky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Micky> ora non sono su quel computer, però posso dire che facendo il traceroute non esce nulla
<Micky> rimane in attesa senza far nulla e oi va in timeout
<krabador> diving, vicino alla tab sfondo, tra le preferenze, c'è la tab colori
<krabador> com'è la prima opzione di quella tab?
<diving> ti faccio degli screenshot in sequenza
<cybernova> Micky, torna quando hai il pc sottomano, è possibile comunque che ci sia qualche problema con le rotte statiche del router
<Micky> eh si ma perchè se lo faccio manualmente funziona ?
<Micky> lo so che è difficile senza computer sotto mano, volevo solo sapere se poteva esserci qualche differenza tra l'avvio manuale della connessione e quello automatico
<cybernova> Micky, perchè inserendo l'ip in maniera statica, nel file /etc/network/interfaces aggiungi anche con la voce gateway il default gateway e si vede che con dhcp non riesce a settarlo nella maniera corretta
<diving> krabador: prima http://postimg.org/image/lz5o0u0e7/
<diving> krabador: una volta entrati in sfondo http://postimg.org/image/lv4m3q793/
<glpiana> Micky, il tempo in cui il tentativo di connessione avviene può essere una differenza
<krabador> diving, intendevo tra le preferenze del terminale
<diving> in terminale
<diving> una volta in sfondo c'è tinta unita immagine e trasparenza
<nicola> rieccomi tra voi ubuntu si avvia senza problemi...provo a momenti a montare la 750 titan e vediamo cosa accade
<diving> poi c'è la tab colori
<krabador> qual'è la prima opzione ?
<glpiana> nicola, ok. tienici aggiornati
<diving> krabador: sotto quale tab?
<krabador> diving, colori
<diving> krabador: usare i colori del tema di sistema
<diving> oppure ti fa selezionare altri colori
<krabador> diving, metti la spunta su quell'opzione
<diving> krabador: come faccio a vedere se ho attivi gli effetti grafici
<diving> krabador: c'è gia la spunta
<krabador> diving, allora, prova a toglierla
<krabador> esci e ricarica il terminale
<diving> niente da fare
<Micky> rieccomi, il fatto è che uso sempre DHCP, se setto manualmente l'IP non va nemmeno
<diving> krabador: ma su questo gnomeshell non c'è un pannello di controllo
<krabador> si, impostazioni
<Micky> cosa significa "il tempo in cui il tentativo di connessione avviene può essere una differenza"
<Micky> ?
<glpiana> Micky, che se lo fai manualmente il sistema è completamente caricato, se lo fa lui in avvio magari qualche servizio ancora non lo è
<cybernova> <Micky> in pratica se avvio la connessione manualmente sono in grado di navigare
<diving> krabador: ma non c'è niente da impostare
<cybernova> Micky, deciditi se ti funziona quando la imposti manualmente o no
<krabador> diving, beh, non mi sembra che non ci sia niente da impostare
<diving> nel senso se vado in sfondo mi fa scegliere solo lo sfondo ma al contrario della versione precedente non mi permette di stirare centrare o scalare l'immagine del mio desktop
<diving> la trasparenza sul terminale continua a non funzionare
<Micky> se dopo aver fatto il login eseguo manualmente:
<Micky> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Micky> wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/home/michele/wifi.conf -Dwext
<Micky> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Micky> funziona
<fabio_cc> !enter | Micky
<ubot-it> Micky: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Micky> se invece metto nel file /etc/network/interfaces la seguente cosa: auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Micky> non funziona
<cybernova> Micky, ma lo prende l'indirizzo ip nel secondo caso?
<Micky> mi scuso se ho spezzato la frase su più righe ma era per una migliore leggibilità
<Micky> si lo prende sempre
<fabio_cc> Micky, si scusami tu, quando sono comandi dati in sequenza, oppure output di comandi, meglio usare pastebin
<Micky> anzi ho notato che se lo faccio manualmente si prende l'indirizzo 172.16.50.133 mentre se lo faccio fare in automatico si prende 172.16.50.142
<fabio_cc> o anche per postare il contenuto di file di testo
<Micky> ok grazie per la comunicazione fabio
<cybernova> Micky, l'ip del router qual'è?
<Micky> dovrebbe essere 172.16.50.254
<cybernova> Micky, premetto che dovrei sapere l'output del comando route -n, ma non avendo qui il pc non lo puoi fare, prova ad aggiungere la linea: ifup route add default gw 172.16.50.254 in fondo al file /etc/network/interfaces
<Micky> ok proverò
<Micky> stasera appena arrivo a casa, grazie dell'aiuto
<cybernova> di nulla
<nicola> glpiana con la 750 titan montata è partito il sistema senza dover impostare il nomodeset
<nicola> ora quindi mi resta solo installare il driver proprietario giusto?
<cybernova> Micky, ci sei ancora?
<Micky> si
<cybernova> Micky, scusa la riga deve essere questa: up route add default gw 172.16.50.254 mettila sotto a iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Micky> ok, grazie ancora per la precisazione
<cybernova> prego
<nicola> oppure glpiana mi conviene installare i driver proposti stesso da ubuntu?
<sin_> hola!si può limitare l'uso della rete in determinati orari e autorizzarla in altri?
<nicola> ragazzi chiunque mi sappia aiutare mi fa un gran favore :)
<ExPBoy> nicola: io proverei con quelli proposti e poi se ti danno problemi metti i propietari
<cybernova> sin_, vuoi limitare la navigazione web in certi orari?
<sin_> si
<sin_> suklla sessione ospite
<glpiana> nicola, se te ne propone installali, altrimenti lascia stare
<cybernova> sin_, dalle impostazioni del router è possibile farlo per indirizzo ip o mac di solito
<sin_> sulla sessione ospite?
<cybernova> sin_, in generale si, ma lo blocca anche per tutti gli altri sulla stessa macchina
<sin_> è vero .appunto stavo vedendo ktimer
<sin_> il problema è che devo limitare l'uso agli ospiti in fasce orarie sullo stesso pc
<cybernova> sin_, così a naso mi sembra una cosa non facile da ottenere
<cybernova> sin_, forse con un proxy come squid si potrebbe riuscire a farlo
<sin_> cioè
<cybernova> !proxy | sin_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<cybernova> sin_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Proxy
<sin_> spe
<sin_> na cosa un pò più semplice?
<nicola> glpiana sto seguendo comunque la guida per avere una buona risoluzione e i driver giusti alla mia scheda video grazie per avermi seguito passo passo ;)
<glpiana> nicola, hai già messo i driver proprietari?
<nicola> ora li sto installando
<nicola> solo che ora mi servirebbe avviare da root il programma di nvidia per sistemare risoluzione e quant altro ma non so come si chiama il programma per poterlo lanciare da riga di comando
<glpiana> nicola, scrivi: gksudo nvidia-settings
<pa> che devo disinstallare per rimuovere i controlli play pausa dall'icona audio nel tray?
<nicola> glpiana mi da un errore "you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x configuration file"
<laurenzius13> ciao a tutti, il mio problema è che il mio ubuntu 12.04 non riesce a rilevare lettore mp3 sony walkman NWZ-B173F, e il dispositivo non ha alcuna impostazione di connessione. avevo cominciato a parlarne con krabador
<fabio_cc> laurenzius13, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/LettoreMp3Sony
<glpiana> nicola, hai installato i driver nvidia?
<nicola> sisi ma ora ho visto in quella guida che l'ultimo che ha commentato ha effettuato due passi differenti sulla 14.04 e sto provando aggiungendo i due passaggi
<krabador> nicola, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> nicola, per poter usare nvidia-settings devi riavviare, in modo che i driver siano in uso
<nicola> glpiana riavviato 2 volte
<glpiana> nicola, lsmod | grep nvidia
<nicola> ok ora effettuo l'accesso dall'altro pc cosi vi posto il risultato
<fabio_cc> pa, credo che ti compaiano i controlli perché usi rhythmbox o banshee
<nicola2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836110/
<glpiana> nicola2, dammi l'output di: lspci
<laurenzius13> facio_cc la pagina che mi hai linkato parla della serie x, a meno che non ci sia un modo di usare la modalità mtp, che non so cosa sia
<nicola2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836115/
<glpiana> nicola2, il monitor adesso è collegato alla shceda video corretta? o è ancora connesso alla scheda integrata?
<pa> penso sia stato vlc a farli comparire
<nicola2> nono alla mia 750 titan
<pa> adesso l'ho tolto da dconf-editor
<pa> ma e' sparita pure l'icona del suono
<pa> sigh..
<laurenzius13> * fabio cc
<glpiana> nicola2, dpkg -l | grep nvidia come ti aveva chiesto krabador
<fabio_cc> laurenzius13, nell'introduzione dice che i lettori che cominciano per nwz vengono riconosciuti come normali memorie usb
<laurenzius13> lo so, che purtroppo però non è il mio caso...
<nicola2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836149/ glpiana
<fabio_cc> laurenzius13, devo fare una ricerchina
<nicola2> glpiana sembra tutto regolare no?
<glpiana> nicola2, parrebbe
<nicola2> ok provo a riavviare ancora una volta
<nicola> glpiana ora non va piu...si blocca a schermata nera
<marvindep> wue!!! dopo ultimo aggiornamento, il mio computerino mi fa tutto metà inglese metà italiano,,,come gli piace...anche ad esempio XchatIRC me lo fa solo in inglese???????
<nicola> sono nel menu di ubuntu...posso aggiungere qualche opzione per non farmi uscire schermata nera?
<Ubuntuis> Salve a tutti, ho installato da software center flash mi dice per mozzilla
<glpiana> nicola, puoi provare con nomodeset
<Ubuntuis> ma quando vado su facebook i video mi segnalano il fatto che devo scaricare ed installare flash. Ma se io già l'ho messo perchè me lo richiede??
<glpiana> nicola, se non va, entra in recovery, fagli fare un dpkg in modo che monti il disco in lettura e scrittura, poi leva i pacchetti nvidia e riavvia
<nicola> glpiana provato....ma la cosa strana è che la riga di nomodeset è composta così "nomodeset quiet splash nomodeset"
<glpiana> Ubuntuis, apri questa pagina http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> nicola, quindi c'è già l'opzione nomodeset?
<glpiana> nicola, prova a levarle entrambe in questo caso
<nicola> glpiana si ma è messa due volte...ho provato con una mo provo senza
<glpiana> Ubuntuis, quella pagina ti da la versione di flash installato?
<glpiana> io però ora devo staccare. nicola ti abbandono
<Ubuntuis> aspè do un occhio
<nicola> glpiana senza "nomodeset" è partito...ora vedo di toglierlo dal grub dovrei saperlo fare :D
<nicola> grazie di tutto ancora una volta e buona giornata glpiana
<Ubuntuis> mi fa installa flash cerca il plugin ma nn lo trova
<glpiana> nicola, ciao
<Ubuntuis> dice nessun plugun adatto trovaro
<glpiana> Ubuntuis, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<glpiana> !paste | Ubuntuis
<ubot-it> Ubuntuis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ubuntuis> pero da software center è installato :S
<Ubuntuis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836248/
<Ubuntuis> soluzioni :S
<nicola> ragazzi una cosa nel file grub tolgo lìopzione nomodeset e rimango vuoto o devo mettere tipo 0 NULL o cose simili?
<cybernova> Ubuntuis, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep flash
<cybernova> !paste | Ubuntuis
<ubot-it> Ubuntuis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ubuntuis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836265/ esce Amd 64 ma io ho un pc I3
<nicola> io ho  la riga  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"  --->   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" " o cancello proprio la riga?
<Ubuntuis> cybernova: cosa ha qujesto ubuntu?
<cybernova> Ubuntuis, amd64 è l'architettura cioè 64 bit, hai riavviato firefox dopo aver installato flash?
<Ubuntuis> sisi ma dovrei provare a riavviare il pc^?^
<cybernova> Ubuntuis, no basta riavviare firefox, prova a vedere se ti funzionano i video di youtube
<Ubuntuis> quelli di u tube funzionano cosa strana solo quelli di FB no :s
<Ubuntuis> SAI CHE FÀ PERÒ
<Ubuntuis> mi chiede all'avvio del video su youtube di installare poi si toglie e parte il video
<cybernova> Ubuntuis, da dentro firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi digita: about:plugins
<cybernova> Ubuntuis, controlla che ci sia Shockwave Flash
<nicola> comunico che problemi di scheda video sono risolti....ora ho solo un problema con il menu e poi ho fatto tutto per ora
<Ubuntuis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836307/ cybernova
<cybernova> Ubuntuis, da quel che vedo è tutto apposto
<cybernova> è installato, è attivo
<Ubuntuis> ma nn mi partono :S
<Ubuntuis> grr
<Ubuntuis> io adesso ho tolto flash e vedo se mi partiranno i video
<Ubuntuis> riavvio firefoxz
<ubuntus> cyber
<cybernova> ubuntus, si
<ubuntus> cybernova: scusami allora togliendo il flash il pc su you tube funzionano sempre i video ma su fb chiede sempre flash ed anche da you tube mi chiede di installare, ma poi il video parte lo stesso :o
<ubuntus> mi mandi il comando per verificare i plugin da firefox
<cybernova> <cybernova> Ubuntuis, da dentro firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi digita: about:plugins
<ubuntus> nell'elenco nn c'è
<ubuntus> prima era nella lista come primo plugin
<ubuntus> ma come mai mi partono i video :S senza flash :O
<ubuntus> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> ubuntus, utilizzi firefox per un qualche motivo?
<ubuntus> SI è il migliore :D
<ubuntus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836393/
<ubuntus> guarda questo paste
<linux> Salve, ho appena terminato di installare Xubuntu 14.04 ma mi sono accorto che sweethome non mi visualizza  il 3d. se uso i driver proprietari funziona tutto. ora sto usando quelli della comunità. cosa devo fare? grazie
<ubuntus> io dopo aver cancellato flash risulta ancora attivo e funzionante sto flash
<ubuntus> linux: driver della scheda madre dici?
<cybernova> ubuntus, no risulta rimosso ma con ancora i file di configurazione nel sistema
<linux> mo quelli della scheda video ati
<ubuntus> linux:  cerca su driver aggiuntivi
<ubuntus> cybernova: ma nn esiste un modo per resettare o purgare questa situazione?
<ubuntus> un comando per la pulizia forse sarebbe necessario
<cybernova> ubuntus, sudo dpkg purge flashplugin-installer
<linux> si, ne trovo tre, il primo quello fornito dalla comunità, il secondo della ati proprietario, il il terzo un update del proprietario.
<ubuntus> dpkg: errore: necessaria un'opzione che indichi un'azione
<cybernova> ubuntus, sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer
<ubuntus> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer ho fatto questo
<ubuntus> l'alro nn mi diceva nulla
<cybernova> ubuntus, se non ti dice nulla è andato a buon fine
<ubuntus> cybernova: allora adesso se do il comando dpkg -l | grep flash nn esce nulla
<ubuntus> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 questo invece sembra che esce tutto uguale
<ubuntus> cmq riavvio il pc e provo
<cybernova> ubuntus, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 questo non cambia mai, sono i set di istruzioni che supporta la tua cpu
<ilovelinux> ubuntus
<ubuntus> cybernova: nulla da fare
<ubuntus> ùcioa i love
<ubuntus> ilovelinux: ciao
<ilovelinux> sei del forum??
<ilovelinux> :)
<ubuntus> mi chiede sempre installare flash e i video da facebook nulla
<ubuntus> No no nessun forum
<ilovelinux> hai installato flash?
<ilovelinux> ubuntus: hai installato flash?
<ubuntus> sto bestemmiando in turco
<ubuntus> il flash nn è installato e partono i video su u tube
<ilovelinux> youtube usa HTML5
<ilovelinux> per installarlo apri il terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ilovelinux> ubuntus
<ubuntus> dimmi
<ilovelinux> ubuntus: per installarlo apri il terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubuntus> sto facendo
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> potrebbe sembrare che si blocchi, ma sta scaricando un file
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> fatto
<ilovelinux> ora funziona?
<ubuntus> devo verificare ma devo riavviare firefox??
<ubuntus> funzionaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntus> yeeee
<ubuntus> Grazie ilovelinux
<ilovelinux> di niente
<ilovelinux> ubuntus
<ilovelinux> ubuntus
<linux> Salve, si possono aggiungere effetti grafici a xubuntu 14.04 lts?
<ilovelinux> si, ovvio
<krabador> linux, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?highlight=%28compiz%29
<krabador> se poi vuoi cose piu' semplici puoi attivare dal gestore delle impostazioni il composite manager proprio di xfce
<marvindep> wue!!! dopo ultimo aggiornamento, il mio computerino mi fa tutto metà inglese metà italiano,,,come gli piace...anche ad esempio XchatIRC me lo fa solo in inglese???????
<krabador> marvindep, che sistema?
<marvindep> <krabador>14.04 lts ubuntu
<krabador> marvindep, terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> !pastebin | marvindep
<ubot-it> marvindep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marvindep> <krabador>ok
<marvindep> <krabador>http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836727/
<ilovelinux> ErVito
<krabador> bogu, quando ha finito, per favore
<ErVito> ?!
<marvindep> <krabador>ha finito .. aspe che rivedo.
<ilovelinux> sei del forum
<ilovelinux> ErVito
<krabador> marvindep, rifallo
<krabador> il pastebin
<marvindep> <krabador>ok
<ErVito> ilovelinux: non di ubu
<ilovelinux> di cosa?
<ErVito> ilovelinux: di tante cose, ma che centra?! Per la chat di là
<ErVito> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvindep> <krabador>si,,, si era inchiodato.
<ilovelinux> ErVito dovresti fare così:
<ilovelinux> !chat | ErVito
<ubot-it> ErVito: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvindep> <krabador>http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836752/
<krabador> ilovelinux, cambiando l'ordine degli addendi ...
<krabador> ilovelinux, hai presente?
<krabador> marvindep, riavvia
<marvindep> ok
<marvindep> <krabador> niente...come prima.
<krabador> marvindep, va a vedere nelle impostazioni lingua, e fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | marvindep
<ubot-it> marvindep: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marvindep> <krabador>ok
<marvindep> <krabador>"Il supporto per le lingue non è installato completamente" sarà questo,,moo vediamo..
<krabador> digli sempre di si, e fagli installare tutto
<marvindep> <krabador>ok,,,firefox è tornato in italiano, ma xchat ,ad esempio ,no.
<krabador> marvindep, ha installato completamente il supporto lingua?
<krabador> la famosa schermata la puoi fare o no?
<marvindep> <krabador>si
<pa> come apro il menu start con il tasto windows, in ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> pa, spiegati meglio
<ilovelinux> sa in windows clicca il tasto "Windows" si apre il menù dei programmi (Menu start di windows) vorrebbe fare la stessa cosa in Ubuntu
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, pa, su ubuntu premendo il tasto super (quello che *comunemente* ha il logo winzoz), si apre la dash da cui si può avviare qualunque programma
<fabio_cc> non ho ancora capito il problema, scusatemi
<ilovelinux> non è un problema, è un consiglio
<fabio_cc> si ma non ho capito cosa vuole ottenere, dato che questo è un comportamento predefinito, non bisogna effettuare nulla per ottenerlo
<ilovelinux> A me non lo fa (Ho Lubuntu Servewr 14.04)
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, io mi riferisco a ubuntu desktop con unity
<ilovelinux> E per Lubuntu Server?
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, scusami non mi risulta che esiste nessuna lubuntu server
<ilovelinux> Ubuntu Server + lxde
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, ah ecco
<ilovelinux> ho un server FTP
<ilovelinux> lo vuoi visitare?
<ilovelinux> scrivi: ftp://spadaro-longo.ddns.net
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, no, e comunque è *ampiamente* off topic
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, al prossimo spam è ban
<ilovelinux> Ahia
<ilovelinux> come faccio
<fabio_cc> !irc | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ilovelinux> Come faccio ad usare la scorciatoia
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, non uso lxde, ma suppongo che si possano impostare le scorciatoie da tastiere in maniera simile a gnome e unity
<fabio_cc> *tastiera
<ilovelinux> Ho Lubuntu Minimale....
<ilovelinux> empitsu una chiavetta pree mac??
<empitsu> devo installare ubuntu su un pc senza masterizzatore e ho a disposizione solo un mac per creare una penna usb di boot
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, prova http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=522702
<fabio_cc> empitsu, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ilovelinux> fabio_cc: tank you
<fabio_cc> ilovelinux, vedi se ti risolve il problema
<fabio_cc> pa, tu hai lubuntu?
<ilovelinux> Risolto
<empitsu> ooooook ora provo. vi so dire nel frattempo grazie e buona giornata.
<mirko_> buongiorno
<mirko_> chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<mirko_> buonasera*
<mirko_> ma come funziona l'istallazione di kubuntu??
<mirko_> devo prima installare ubuntu oppure posso installare direttamente kubuntu visto che è una derivata?
<ilovelinux> Puoi installarla direttamente
<mirko_> devo masterizzare il file iso che mi sono scaricato su cd e poi farlo partire tramite il boot
<mirko_> giusto?
<ilovelinux> Quale iso??
<ilovelinux> Da dove l'hai scaricata?
<mirko_> qui sopra
<mirko_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<mirko_> mi ha dato il torrent alla conclusione del torrent si è scaricato un file .iso, ho provato a masterizzarlo e poi a lanciarlo tramite il boot ma non mi da niente per questo chiedevo
<ilovelinux> In che senso non da niente?
<mirko_> ho messo come primo punto di far patire  il computer in base al masterizzatore ( quindi cd/dvd) quando parte si apre sempre la schermata di windows otto come se non fosse successo niente, allora credevo che non era stato masterizzato il file, ma quando vado in risorse computer esce la sponda cd con la scritta kubuntu 14-04.desktop
<mirko_> ecc
<ilovelinux> Prova a metterlo su USB
<ilovelinux> Con LinuxLive USB Creator
<mirko_> se lo lanciassi con deamoon tools?
<ilovelinux> Inutile...
<mirko_> capito....
<mirko_> come funziona devo installare il programma poi?
<ilovelinux> Esiste la versione portable del programma
<leslie_chow> .
<Luca__> salve a tutti, ho da poco installato ubuntu 14.04. è maggiormente personalizzabile?
<cristian_c> Luca__, sì, ma nel caso di unity non completamente
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<cristian_c> con questo software qualcosa puoi fare
<Luca__> ok grazie
<Luca__> come lo installo?
<cristian_c> Luca__, dal software center
<Luca__> scusa ma sono un po imbranato :)
<Luca__> a ok
<Luca__> grazie
<Marco87to> salve a tutti, avrei un problema da sottoporvi
<Marco87to> qualcuno esperto di ubuntu_
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Marco87to
<ubot-it> Marco87to: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marco87to> ubuntu non istalla nessun aggiornamento, nessun software, o persino formattato e reinstallato ma il problema persiste
<Marco87to> non mi scarica neanche il pacchetto della lingua italiana, ma navigo benissimo
<Marco87to> il fatto strano e che formattando e reinstallando da zero il problema persiste
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> !paste | Marco87to
<ubot-it> Marco87to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca__> Marco87to, quando hai disinstallato e reinstallato hai usato lo stesso cd/dvd?
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, posta l'output del comando che ti ho dato su pastebin
<Marco87to> ora sono in live non ho piu nulla sull hd, si ho usato la stessa iso
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, quel comando lo devi dare dal sistema installato
<fabio_cc> non in live
<Luca__> ok
<Luca__> ma fabio
<Luca__> e se fosse che ha scaricato male?
<Marco87to> aspe, non capisco, ho ubuntu solo da due giorni
<fabio_cc> Luca__, non è da escludere, voglio solo capire che errore da
<Marco87to> il fatto e che appena messo andava tutto
<Marco87to> il giorno dopo non scaricava piu niente, da ubuntu software centere mi da sempre come sorgente UNIVERSE
<Marco87to> se provo installare mi dice di controllare la connessione internet
<Marco87to> anche in live non scarica
<Luca__> in live direi che è normale
<Marco87to> avevo la iso della 12, provo a scaricar la versione aggiornata di ubuntu e vediam che succede ma temo non cambi nulla
<Luca__> ok prova... secondo me è che hai scaricato male la iso...
<Marco87to> ma la iso la prima volta che l ho installata funzionava correttamente.. scusate la punteggiatura ma in live usa la tastiera inglese e  io ho quella italiana
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, così ti viene meglio a scrivere
<fabio_cc> dai quel comando nel terminale
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, in ogni caso, devi entrare nel sistema installato, dare il comando sudo apt-get update    e postare eventuali errori
<Marco87to> ok grazie, ora provo a scaricare una nuova versione, solo che mi da disco pieno e non la scarica
<Luca__> aspetta
<Luca__> tu ora sei senza sistema operativo?
<Marco87to> si, ora scarcico l ultima versione su una mmc poi la monto da un altro pc con unebooting e provo istallare quella
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, scusami se hai scritto qualcosa non ho letto
<fabio_cc> mi era caduta la connessione
<Marco87to> no non ho scritto nulla, per; mi fa strano che appena installato andava e ora non va nenache dopo formattazione
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, vuoi provare a risolvere il problema?
<Marco87to> si, appena scarica installo e mi collego cosi posso postare gli errori
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, ok, avevo capito che disponevi già del sistema installato
<krabador> Marco87to, quale versione di ubuntu, scusa?
<Marco87to> al momento ho la iso della 12, provo a scaricare la iso dell ultima, ovvero la 14
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, 12.04?
<fabio_cc> Marco87to, perché la 12.10 non è più supportata
<krabador> Marco87to, pendrive usb?
<Marco87to> si usb
<Marco87to> 12,04
<fabio_cc> ok
<krabador> Marco87to, era una iso che avevi già , o hai scaricato la 12.04.4 ?
<Marco87to> l avevo sull hd esterno da un paio di anni
<Marco87to> quel che non capisco e perche la prima volta che l-ho installata ovvero due giorni fa funzionava tutto, mentre il giorno dopo no e neanche formattando e reinstallando si risolve il problema
<krabador> Marco87to, sei in live da questa 12.04 , adesso?
<Marco87to> si, sto scaricando la 14, la installo e mi ricollego se da ancora problemi
<Marco87to> io volevo soloinstallare  flash player, il resto non mi serve.. sigh...
<krabador> Marco87to, da questa stessa live, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> abilita tutti i repo tranne i backport, dai ok, e manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia ed incolla tutto li
<Marco87to> i repo cosa son
<krabador> Marco87to, allora software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da terminale,e  fa uno screenshot
<krabador> che fai con il tasto stamp
<krabador> e poi
<krabador> !image | Marco87to
<ubot-it> Marco87to: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fai upload li
<Marco87to> scrivendo software-properties-gtk non scrive nulla il terminale ma mi apre software sources
<krabador> Marco87to, apri il terminale e scrivi li' dentro software-properties-gtk
<krabador> e schermata
<Marco87to> ho scaricato la versione 14, mi ricollego con quella ok. tanto installer; quella
<krabador> fai come ti pare, ma torna qui solo per risolvere un problema
<Marco87to> ovvio, il terminale mi scrive questo dando la stringa che mi hai detto gpg: /tmp/tmp9n5_5o/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<Marco87to> ora vediam se ci son ancor aproblemi con la 14, in caso ci sentiam dopo, grazie mille per il tempo che mi dedicate
<_Shadow_> Buonasera a tutti, ho inserito questo topic riuscite a darmi una mano? topic:http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=583579
<_Shadow_> vi ringrazio in anticipo
<krabador> Marco87to, il comando che ti ho dato, apre una finestra
<krabador> Marco87to, sul terminale fa apparire quello
<krabador> ed apre una finestra
<fabio_cc> _Shadow_, sudo nm-applet
<krabador> _Shadow_, in lubuntu 14.04 inizialmente , a causa di un bug, dovevi metterlo in autostart, ma adesso hanno risolto
<fabio_cc> _Shadow_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Lxde
<krabador> _Shadow_, hai effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<_Shadow_> ok, adesso sono apparse delle icone...
<_Shadow_> comunque no li devo ancora fare, anche xk mi devo connettere al router in wifi, perchè il cavo ethere è impegnato in questo pc
<_Shadow_> adesso vi dico se ho risolto il problema, un secondo...
<krabador> _Shadow_, alla fine di ogni installazione, la prima cosa che si fa, è fare gli aggiornament i
<krabador> _Shadow_, prima di allarmarsi per bug vari
<denny_> buonasera raga!! ma come si fa ad aggiungere un nuovo accaunt su kubuntu?
<Guest7235> account*
<krabador> Guest7235, impostazioni , utenti
<Guest7235> dove si trova impostazioni?
<krabador> Guest7235, non ti sei mai avventurato nel menu sulla barra?
<_Shadow_> fabio_cc & krabador grazie per i vostri consigli
<_Shadow_> buona serata
<Guest7235> si, pero quando clicco sul l'unico applicazione si apre un altro menu con scritto impostazione di sistema
<fabio_cc> _Shadow_, come dice krabador, adesso aggiorna, e il problema sarà risolto definitivamente
<Guest7235> quando invece cerco la parola utenti mi esce password e account utente che se ci clicco non mi parla proprio di aggiungere un nuovo utente ma solo di modificare il mio
<_Shadow_> fabio_cc, va bene adesso aggiorno, infatti volevo il wifi per effettuare gli aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> _Shadow_, esistono anche i cavi eth
<fabio_cc> :)
<fabio_cc> potevi aggiornare subito
<_Shadow_> fabio_cc il cavo ethere è collegato a questo e non avevo voglia di staccarlo xD pensavo bisognasse solo aggiungere un'icona e basta :)
<_Shadow_> comunue grazie mille
<krabador> _Shadow_, per un'installazione è preferita la connessione lan, in quanto piu' stabile, e sicuramente funzionante
<fabio_cc> _Shadow_, prego
<krabador> _Shadow_, non hai avuto voglia di staccarlo e lui non ha avuto voglia di funzionare
<krabador> 1 a 1
<_Shadow_> krabador, mannaggia al wifi :D
<krabador> _Shadow_, non dargli la colpa... non è lui che si usa nelle installazioni
<krabador> le installazioni si fanno con tutti i prerequisiti piu' sicuri, ed è la lan in questo caso.
<_Shadow_> kabrador, inizialmente ho chiesto perchè con Xubuntu non mi dava questo problema...
<_Shadow_> comunque se non risolvevo prendevo il cavo...
<krabador> _Shadow_, le derivate non sono uguali
<krabador> _Shadow_, purtroppo lubuntu ha avuto questo bug
<ddanny> nessuno mi aiuta??
<_Shadow_> krabador, ok comunque adesso sto aggiornando e si sistemerà tutto...
<ddanny> ero quello dell'account
<ddanny> si era bloccato il pc
<krabador> _Shadow_, visto che hai aperto un topic, nel forum, non sarebbe male se dicessi che hai risolto tramite il canale di supporto ufficiale
<krabador> ddanny, impostazioni utenti
<fabio_cc> ddanny, in impostazioni di sistema dovresti avere qualcosa per la gestione degli utenti e gruppi
<fabio_cc> ddanny, non so di preciso come si chiama, non uso kde
<_Shadow_> krabador, ok scrivo che, e scrivo anche come ho fatto così se qualcuno lo cerca sa come fare...
<krabador> _Shadow_, il problema di nm-applet in lubuntu, ed il fatto che sia stato corretto con gli ultimi aggiornamenti , è una cosa nota ormai
<ddanny> l'unica cosa che c'è password e account utenti
<ddanny> pero quando clicco mi dice
<ddanny> cambia passord organizzazione
<ddanny> email server, esci per ogni  lettara un puntino
<fabio_cc> ddanny,  è quello
<fabio_cc> !enter | ddanny
<ubot-it> ddanny: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ddanny> si ma non mi parla proprio di aggiungere un altro account :S
<ddanny> sorry
<krabador> ddanny, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | ddanny
<ubot-it> ddanny: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tore__> aiuto!dopo aver toccato non so cosa mi esce la scritta desktop manager is not  active  c è un comando da terminale per ripristinare tutto come prima?
<krabador> "dopo aver toccato non so cosa" non è il massimo
<krabador> qual'è l'ultima operazione che hai fatto
<_Shadow_> krabador, ho aggiornato il topic
<ddanny> http://postimg.org/image/yvijw6hjp/    eccola qua
<_Shadow_> notte a tutti...
<tore__> ci sono anzi c erano delle opzioni per cambiare impostazioni dello sfondo di lubuntu  in alto a destra
<tore__> ora lo sfondo è celeste chiaro
<ddanny> soluzioni?
<ddanny> :(
<krabador> ddanny, vedi se hai kuser
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> ddanny, https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/it/users-and-groups.html
<dany> nessuno ha la risposta al mio requisito?
<krabador> senti, rileggi per favore
<krabador> <krabador> ddanny, vedi se hai kuser
<krabador> <krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> <krabador> ddanny, https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/it/users-and-groups.html
<dany> mi puoi spiegare passo per passo?
<dany> apro il terminale poi?
<krabador> dany, che ci si mette nel terminale, nella media?
<dany> dei codici da come ho capito, essendo che sono nuovissimo  (oggi è la prima volta che installo kubuntu) non saprei:P
<krabador> dany, scrivi kuser, manda invio , dì che succese
<dany> il programma "kuser" non è installato
<dany> ok lo sto installando perchè sotto stava scritto che per installarlo dovevo scrivere sudo apt-get install kuser
<dany> ok l'ha installato
<dany> ora scritto nuovamente kuser sul terminale, mi apre la scheda per creare un nuovo utente pero quando vado a crearlo mi da un errore: " Impossibile creare /var/mail/famiglia: Permesso negato"
<krabador> dany, sudo kuser
<dany> ho scritto sudo kuser, subito dopo mi è uscito : Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-danilo" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<krabador> dany, allora, fa una schemata di impostazioni , per favore
<krabador> !image | dany
<ubot-it> dany: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dany> ti devo fare uno screen del terminale?
<krabador> fa una schemata di impostazioni
<krabador> menu sulla barra ---- impostazioni
<dany> continuo a non capire :(:(
<dany> http://postimg.org/image/fvsp6y5w5/ questoo è quello che mi esce;
<krabador> dany, ok, torna quando hai capito cosa appare quando clicchi sul menu, e vai nelle impostazionio
<dany> http://postimg.org/image/ug9s1s0ut/ intendi questo?
<krabador> dany, si
<krabador> dany, da terminale, kdesudo kuser
<dany> asp, forse ho trovato... ho cliccato su user manager,  mi chiedeva di aggiungere account, ora riavvio un attimo per vedere se me l'ha fatto o meno??
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> era quello il motivo per cui serviva la schermata
<dany> ora riavvio un attimo il pc per vedere se è andatoo
<dany> thankssssss
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> è ormai da tempo che uso ubuntu 12.04
<kaurubuntu> ma non riesco a trovare un software ad interfaccia grafica per la gestione del dvr
<kaurubuntu> videosorveglianza
<kaurubuntu> ChanServ,  sai qualcosa te?
<krabador> kaurubuntu, "è ormai da tempo che uso ubuntu 12.04" sei mai entrato qui?
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  certo
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  non ci entro spesso perchè non trovo quasi mai utenti che mi aiutino con umiltà
<krabador> e allora non sai che ChanServ non puo' risponderti?
<krabador> hai provato il software motion ?
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  daccordo te hai qualche dritta da fornirmi riguardo la mia richiesta?
<kaurubuntu> l'ho installato in precedenza da software center ma non capisco come si usa
<kaurubuntu> da terminale?
<kaurubuntu> sembra di si dice da riga di comando
<kaurubuntu> non c'è nulla ad interfaccia grafica ancora possibile?
<krabador> kaurubuntu, allora, sudo apt-get motion ffmpeg
<krabador> kaurubuntu, poi , devo confessarti di non averlo mai usato
<krabador> kaurubuntu, sembra che zoneminder sia uno dei migliori
<krabador> kaurubuntu, http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  si l'ho installato ma sembra che sia per server
<krabador> kaurubuntu, no http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_12.04/13.04_Desktop
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  mmm si mi sono addentrato spesso installando anche apache ma poi ...
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  qualcosa di più semplice non c'è ?
<kaurubuntu> su win posso accedere dal browser expl
<krabador> kaurubuntu, puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> possibile che malgrado apprezzi ubuntu non viene creata un'interfaccia semplificata per l'utente poco esperto o medio?
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  ok proverò
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  grazie comunque per il tuo ascolto
<krabador> kaurubuntu, di niente, mi dispiace non poterti essere meglio d'aiuto
<kaurubuntu> krabador,  buon proseguimento di serata a te e a tutti voi
<krabador> grazie, ricambio
<andy> non riesco ad accedere al forum di ubuntu...come faccio a recuperare la password visto che se la richiedo con la mia email mi dice che non la trova nel database e se provo a riscrivermi mi dice email già in uso???
<Guest6663> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-23
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pdor> allora: mi si pianta xubuntu all'avvio, fsck si ferma a 2M di block e ce ne sono 4.5M, amche kali sullo stesso pc ha lo stesso  problema, quindi mi dicono che devo cambiare HD, mi metto  a becappare il salvabile...e si salva tutto,  riparte kali con cntrl-d all'avvio, che pero' adesso e' rimorto, e un sacco di film vanno bene...ancora dell'idea che devo cambiare hd? ci sono idee?
<cristian_c> pdor, chi te lo dice?
<cri> ragazzi che kernel utilizza ubuntu 12.04?
<cri> devo acquistare una chiavetta internet che giri bene suubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> cri, e non hai *buntu 12.04?
<cri> si ho ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> cri, uname -a
<cristian_c> cristian_c, hai cambiato kernel?
<cri> ne ho trovata una su amazon compatibike con linux kernel 2.6
<cri> non ne capisco molto volevo una chiavetta universale che gira bene su ubuntu
<cri> tutto qui. sapete magari dirmi un modello che conoscete ed utilizzate giache gira bene?
<pdor> cristian_c: uno di voi me lo ha detto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pdor, hai controllato la salute del disco?
<pdor> ma sapeva solo  che non andava nemmeno cali e che fsck si fermava a 2M di blocchi...a proposito.. se lancio fsck va a buon fine e non trova blocchi danneggiati
<pdor> pero' poi non cva niente
<pdor> adesso kali parte ma non carica la X...ehm capito? e mi sa che e' lo stesso problema di xubuntu
<cristian_c> pdor, controlla in Dischi
<cristian_c> pdor, hai detto che ti si pianta xubuntu
<pdor> si
<pdor> ho sia xubuntu che kali
<cristian_c> pdor, avvia una live e controlla in dischi
<cristian_c> *Dischi
<pdor> io ho fatto fsck -p -c -f
<pdor> adesso sono dalive
<pdor> congparted?
<pdor> controllo congparted?
<cristian_c> pdor, no
<cristian_c> da Dischi
<cristian_c> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 202 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<pdor> cristian_c: ah! Disk is OK, 7 bad sectors (40° C / 104° F)
<cristian_c> pdor, hai scelto l'analisi avanzata?
<pdor> cristian_c: no questomelo dicesubito....sto facendo il test veloce
<pdor> scusala barra spaziatrice
<cristian_c> pdor, bah, spiega allora com'è cominciato il problema, e con quali SO?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pdor> xubuntu, all'avvio si blocca...vedo il topo...il cerchietto che  fa2 giri e poi tutto nero
<cristian_c> no, no, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> tutta la storia
<pdor> e' iniziata cosi
<pdor> poi ho provato a ripristinare grub fare fsck
<cristian_c> pdor, quali sistemi avevi quando è iniziato il problema?
<pdor> xubuntu e kali, makali non lo usavo mai
<pdor> cristian_c: ero su facebook...anzi la mia compagna...poi il mouse selezionava tutto e non  si riusciva piu a fare niente....riavvio   etrack
<pdor> cristian_c: ripeto...xubuntu e kali....ma kali non lo usavo mai, anzi....il  problema di dover fare cntrl-d per aprire le xdi kali c'e sempre  stato
<cristian_c> pdor, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> pdor, è un pc fisso?
<pdor> cristian_c: no portatile
<cristian_c> pdor, con un altro disco, riscontri problemi?
<pdor> maposso a prirlo
<cristian_c> perché potrebbe non essere il disco il problema
<pdor> cristian_c:  un disco esterno dici?
<cristian_c> pdor, anche
<cristian_c> meglio interno, se possibile
<pdor> adesso con la live va tutto
<cristian_c> pdor, uhm
<pdor> cmq visto che adesso ho visto 7 blocchi danneggiati....non hopiu speranze di ripristinare senza reinstallare
<pdor> quindi una formattazione a basso livello non me la leva nessuno
<cristian_c> pdor, se reinstalli il sistema, riscontri problemi?
<cristian_c> (previo backup)
<pdor> cristian_c: non lo so...sto salvando il salvabile...e visto fsck abuon fine...speravo di non doverlo rifare
<pdor> cristian_c: HOGIA' reinstallato piu volte mai avuto problemi
<pdor> cristian_c: in passato
<cristian_c> pdor, per vedere se il problema è nell'installazione
<cristian_c> e se si risolve
<cristian_c> reinstallando
<cristian_c> visto che il disco, a quanto hai detto, non sembra compromesso
<Kekko> ciao
<Kekko> ho problemi con linux ... c'e qualcuno?
<akis24>  !qualcuno | Kekko
<ubot-it> Kekko: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Kekko> ho installato linux xp ma non funziona il wi fi , rileva le reti ma non si collega .... questo problema lo avevo da quando ho installato zorin os.... col thetering del telefono funziona benissimo
<enzotib> linux xp? e cos'è?
<Kekko> una versione di ubuntu fatta a windows xp, ma da problemi in generale
<Kekko> con linux
<enzotib> Kekko, qui si tratta solo di ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<enzotib> !chat | Kekko
<ubot-it> Kekko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kekko> premetto che non sono capace ad instllare manco java se non dal software center(che qui è diverso)
<krabador> kekko, sono "derivate" con delle modifiche molto arbitrarie e sostanziali fatte dai loro staff
<krabador> quelle come 'sta linux xp
<Kekko> poi dopo aver cancellato la rete e dopo tanti tentativi è andato in connessione , ma riavviando il pc nisba p.s.  il problema lo da ora anche con xubuntu (ora lo ho cancellato)
<Kekko> ma ubot è un bot o una persona?
<enzotib> Kekko, è un bot
<enzotib> ma comandato da persone
<Kekko> si, sembra un pochino superiore alla media di bot come cleverbot e altri....
<Kekko> *deui
<Kekko> *dei
<enzotib> io ho detto a ubot di mostrare il messaggio standard per dirti che qui non puoi chiedere supporto su questo argomento
<Kekko> a ok
<Kekko> ora sto usando windows perchè li il wifi non da problemi... come risolvo?
<enzotib> Kekko, cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che qui non si dà supporto a derivate non ufficiali?
<Kekko> si, ma sono nuovo , scusa allora, almeno sai dove posso chiedere?
<enzotib> te lo ha detto il bot, puoi provare a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat oppure vedere se la tua distro offre un servizio di supporto di qualche tipo
<pdor> allora io un becap  su disco esterno e il sistema che e' forse compromesso
<pdor> vorrei cancellare tutti i file che ho gia' sul becap esterno, comefaccio?
<pdor> e concosa?
<pdor> mi devostudiare rsync d lo trovo? non mipare che grsync possa
<pdor> *e
<pdor> cristian_c: self test failed....
<pdor> 9 bad sector
<akis24> pdor: butta sto disco sta' per rovinarsi del tutto che aspetti ancora ?
<krabador> se vorresti cancellare il backup, poi cosa ripristini se il sistema è andato ?
<pdor> no mi correggo vorrei cancellare tutti i file su disco fisso ...che ho gia' anche nel becap esterno
<pdor> per poi copiare quello che non ho da un'altra  parte e poi provero' cosa e' sano e cosa no
<pdor> non si puo' capire se i blocchi danneggiati sono danni fisici o sofware isn'it?
<akis24> danni fisici pdor
<pdor> non esistono danni software in ext4?
<pdor> cmq sta  cosa del becap devo assolutamente farla
<pdor> con rsync si puo'?
<sin_> arihola!come posso regolare l'utilizzo di internet sulla sessione ospiti?
<krabador> hai un pc, o un'internet point?
<sin_> pc con modem
<cristian_c> sin_, non avevi usato cron?
<pdor1> i dischi a stato solido sono eterni? ehm
<pdor1> salvo problemidi temperatura comequelli che hoavuto io per esempio
<cristian_c> pdor1, puoi sostituire il tasto 'barra spaziatrice' nella tua tastiera?
<cristian_c> (oppure cambiare tastiera)
<sin_> cristian_c,si ma non mi funziona.ho anche seguito la guida  e ci sarebbero alcune cose da fare.poi non so se fa al caso mio
<cristian_c> sin_, 'non mi funziona' non dice molto del problema
<sin_> ho seguito la guida e ho visto che nell'ora impostata mi scriveva un messaggio.però la notifica me la da in scaricati,sul syslog è presente ma non so dove in realtà me lo fa vedere
<sin_> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<Guest44745> aiuto ubuntu 14.04
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest44745> chi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest44745
<ubot-it> Guest44745: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest44745> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> sin_, che vuol dire 'la notifica me la da in scaricati'?
<cristian_c> lol
<sin_> aspetta sto cercando la cartella
<Guest44745> Ho bisogno di due aiuti su ubuntu 14.04;uno per l'accesso al forum ubuntu..l'altro per il driver della webcam kraun kr.w7 chatting pack hi-resolution
<glpiana> Guest44745, mnoi col forum non c'entriamo nulla. per la webcam, hai provato a vedere se cheese la riconosce?
<Guest44745> <glpiana> si,ma riconosce ma lo schermo rimane nero
<glpiana> Guest44745, con la webcam attaccata al pc, scrivi in un terminale: lsusb    e copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest44745
<ubot-it> Guest44745: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samurai> scusate come si puo salvare una lista di programmi pedefiniti nella win di avvio
<samurai> come aggiungo un programma ai preferiti nella finestra di avvio?
<Guest44745> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841502/
<glpiana> Guest44745, fai una prova. scatta una foto con cheese e vedi se la fa, sebbene lo schermo mostrato sia nero
<glpiana> Guest44745, altrimenti segui questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia
<sin_> cristian_c ,vabbè adesso non lo trovo.poi come faccio a dargli due acrhi temporali dove è possibile usare la rete e per il reso no
<cristian_c> sin_, 'reso no'?
<pdor1>  scusate questo che vuol dire? --delete-missing-args:   delete missing source args from destination
<cristian_c> sin_, non hai postato alcun dato, come facciamo ad aiutarti?
<sin_> resto del tempo(giorno) no.
<pdor1> che cancella nella destinazione quello che c'e' nell'origine?
<pdor1> ehm sto parlando di rsync
<pdor1> no
<cristian_c> sin_, un attimo, almeno
<ExPBoy> sin_: credo che sia complessa la cosa che vuoi fare e che possa essere fatta solo tramite uno script apposito che dovresti scriverti o farti scrivere da qualcuno esperto in quelle cose
<sin_> ti sembra facile
<ExPBoy> no ho detto che è complesso
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, penso anch'io
<cybernova> sin_, si potrebbe fare uno script lanciato da cron ogni minuto, che con l'aiuto delle acl cambia dinamicamente i permessi relativi ai browser
<sin_> acl? e poi sto sullo stesso pcsolo la sessione ospite non deve connettersi
<cristian_c> sin_, nel wiki c'è pure un esempio con un arco temporale
<giordano> salve qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare una key usb  dvb-t compatibile con linux? grazie
<cristian_c> giordano, hai guardato nel wiki?
<cristian_c> !tv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tv'
<sin_> infatti   questo modificato per ogni giorno  funziona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7841565/
<cristian_c> !schedetv | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv
<giordano> come si fa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giordano, a fare che?
<ExPBoy> ?
<giordano> a vedere la tv quando sono fuori di casa
<cristian_c> giordano, ma qual'è la domanda allora?
<cristian_c> sin_, qual è il problema , allora?
<pdor1> qualcuno sa che succede se attivo il beckap in grsync? cosa salva dove e  come lo ripristino?
<giordano> una key usb che come la metto nel notebook questa si consette di vedere senza impicci la tv e registrare qualche programma.Comunque sto vedendo i wiki e sto trovando quello che mi interessa.
<cybernova> sin_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AiutoSuListeControlloAccesso
<cristian_c> pdor1, ci sono le impostazioni in grsync
<pdor1> si pero' nonvedo nessun tasto restore
<pdor1> e non so cosa becappa e dove
<pdor1> esempio tra un salvataggio dei file nuovo e uno meno nuovo
<cristian_c> pdor1, quando salvi puoi decidere dove salvare
<cristian_c> a meno che tu sia stato distratto
<ExPBoy> dalla vicina
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor1> make beckap immagino volgiadire che salvaidati che vengonoaggiornati
<pdor1> ok faccio prove
<samurai> ciao a tutti sscusate qualvcuno puo dirmi che cose sulla barra quel cosino grigio che ho??http://postimg.org/image/xgoahhqdf/c3b844a1/
<pdor1> hihihihih :)
<samurai> grazie in anticiop
<cristian_c> giordano, perfetto
<cristian_c> quelle del wiki si suppone siano compatibili
<samurai> http://postimg.org/image/xgoahhqdf/
<samurai> grazie a tutti
<cybernova> !ripeti | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<giordano> presumo che ti riferisci all'icona della posta
<samurai> no giordano
<samurai> si vedela mia immaggine?
<samurai> giner
<samurai> a scusate non si floodda qui
<samurai> si chiama avviatore
<giordano> nell'immagine i vedo sfondo nero con icona volume e icona posta.
<giordano> nell'immagine io vedo sfondo nero con icona volume e icona posta.
<samurai> http://postimg.org/image/fpvibocuz/
<queequeg> ragazzi come faccio a aggiornare il sistema da dvd??? l'ho appena inserito...
<queequeg> naturalmente mi riferisco all'agiornamento ubuntu 14.04
<samurai> cosa hai inserito?
<queequeg> il dvd
<samurai> fa da solo l aggiornamentio
<queequeg> del sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04
<queequeg> non mi pare samurai
<samurai> li fa da solo vai su aggiornameto sistema
<samurai> si li fa da solo
<samurai> vai su aggiornamento sistema
<glpiana> queequeg, avvi al aprocedura di installazione. a un certo punto dovrebbe chiederti se vuoi aggiornare o installare
<glpiana> queequeg, da che versione stai partendo?
<giordano> a quale particolare ti riferisci sull'immagine?
<queequeg> dalla 13.10
<samurai> giorbdano sta vicino al menu wisher
<samurai> e l avviatore
<queequeg> la procedura di installazione dovrei farla partire quando accendo il computer, all'avvio del sistema?
<glpiana> queequeg, non hai la possibilità di farlo direttamente dalla 13.10 via rete?
<sin_> mi dite cosa significa questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7841652/
<queequeg> ci ho provato ma niente
<queequeg> potrei ritentarci...
<queequeg> mi faresti la cortesia di inviarmi il comando che devo eseguire da terminale perchè me ne sono dimenticato
<queequeg> ?
<samurai> è una path un percorso sin
<glpiana> sin_, sono i percorsi nei quali hai gli eseguibili richiamabili senza percorso completo
<glpiana> queequeg, sudo do-release-upgrade
<sin_> da li posso arrivare alla sessione ospite?
<glpiana> sin_, ??????????????????
<giordano> se non ricordo male si riferisce ad un avviatore creato da te o da una applicazione che non si sta avviando per qualche comando impostato male o spostato o sostituito.
<glpiana> sin_, puoi spiegarmi che vuoi fare?
<samurai> si l ho creato io e vero ora lo elimino
<samurai> ecco fatto
<queequeg> glpiana: nessun nuovo rilascio trovato
<glpiana> queequeg, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<queequeg> ok sono già all'opera
<samurai> ragazzi dove posso studiare come è fatto questo SO
<sin_> voglio usare crontab da root e non necessariamente dalla sessione ospite  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7841663/
<queequeg> glpiana: stavo tentando questa stringa http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841672/
<sin_> però potrei andare nella ses.ospite ed entrare come root con sudo?
<queequeg> seguito da sudo update-manager -d
<pdor1> quindi fsck -p .c -f  non e' affidabile? meglio diskutility di gnome?
<sin_> vado
<queequeg> glpiana: è comparsa la seguente finestra http://imagebin.org/316258
<pdor1> e se volgio cercare e bloccare blocchi danneggiati devo usare quest'ultimo?
<glpiana> queequeg, hai dei repository della versione 13.04
<glpiana> queequeg, se vuoi aggiornare devi mettere a posto i repository
<queequeg> forse... non ci ho mai messo mano
<glpiana> queequeg, ci hai messo mano e anche parecchio visto che hai anche repository esterni
<queequeg> come devo fare??? glpiana mi potresti aiutare
<glpiana> queequeg, dammi su pastebin l'output di: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<queequeg> l'ho fatto in maniera involontaria quando cercavo di installare alcuni programmi
<queequeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841713/
<queequeg> glpiana: fatto!!!!
<glpiana> queequeg, sei su ubuntu quello con la barra a sinistra?
<queequeg> none per ora no!!! se vuoi posso terminare la sessione e connettermi con la sessione unity
<sin_> non so se mi avete risposto ma posso entrare nella sessione ospite da terminale con i permessi di root?
<glpiana> queequeg, mi interessa sapere cosa usi per sapere che comando darti per editare un file
<glpiana> sin_, a che pro?
<queequeg> non c'è problema uso di solito pluma
<queequeg> ma non c'è nessun problema in questo senso
<glpiana> queequeg, non conosco pluma, è un editor?
<queequeg> si
<queequeg> proprio come gedit
<glpiana> queequeg, ok, gksudo pluma /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> queequeg, cancella dalla riga 55 in poi
<sin_> così uso crontab da qui senza fare troppi passaggi (?)
<glpiana> queequeg, quindi salva il file, chiudi l'editor e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<queequeg> ci sono
<glpiana> queequeg, quando termina l'update riprova l'avanzamento
<queequeg> glpiana: niente
<queequeg> l'avanzamento di versione non parte
<glpiana> queequeg, mostrami l'output del comando che hai dato ora
<queequeg> persto detto si tratta di due righe
<queequeg> 1)Verifica un nuovo rilascio di ubuntu
<glpiana> sin_, se hai root attivato puoi usarlo da dove vuoi. se intendi usare sudo, da guest non puoi
<queequeg> 2)Nessun nuovo rilascio trovato
<queequeg> nient'altrgl
<glpiana> queequeg, intedevo sudo apt-get update
<sin_> e root come faccio ad attivarlo?
<queequeg> ah ok adesso posto su pastebin
<glpiana> sin_, fai prima a entrare in una sessione con l'utente principale
<queequeg> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841723/
<_Shadow_> Buongiorno ragazzi, volevo sapere che librerie devo scaricare per programmare in c++ ?
<glpiana> queequeg, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<_Shadow_> Nel libro del mio prof parla delle Qt, esse servono per gestire la grafica e anche altre opzionalità?
<glpiana> !chat | _Shadow_
<ubot-it> _Shadow_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sin_> glpiana ,però dovrei specificare bene il percorso.hai visto il mio paste  prec. come faccio a specificare il percorso del "guest"?
<_Shadow_> scusate, è che non mi bada nessuno...
<_Shadow_> esco dalla chat...
<glpiana> sin_, il percorso del guest? io sinceramente non capisco che vuoi dire
<queequeg> glpiana: scusami per averti fatto aspettare http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841729/
<glpiana> queequeg, sudo  rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<glpiana> queequeg, poi dai: sudo apt-get update     e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> stacco. ciao
<queequeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841746/ glp
<queequeg> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare sono stato abbandonato da glpiana
<sin_2> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<pdor1> perche' questo comando  non mi sincronizza sorgente e destinazione? pkexec rsync -r -p -o --progress --delete -b -s /sorgente/ /destinazione/
<pdor1> e non vedo nessun file di backup
<cybernova> !chat | pdor1
<ubot-it> pdor1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor1> sto parlando di grsync
<pdor1> mah parrebbe che aggiungendo --backup-dir=/pippo/   --suffix=pippo salva i file che avrebbero dovuto essere cancellati e aggiornati in /pippo/prova
<pdor1> /pippo/pippo
<LC__> qualcuno sa per caso se  la vers. ubuntu x android puo' essere installata su un samsung s advance?
<cybernova> LC__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<LC__> grazie
<cybernova> LC__, prego, non pare ci sia
<LC__> e' gia', un vero peccato volevo provarlo
<queequeg> 7exit
<giordano> si puo installre un app per il meto su ubuntu 14.04?
<giordano> si puo installre un app per il meteo su ubuntu 14.04?
<puffo10> Ciao a tutti
<puffo10> ..avrei bisogno di una mano per controllare il funzionamento della scheda grafica,,,,
<krabador> puffo10, che cosa fa?
<puffo10> ciao Krab :D
<puffo10> ...eeeeh....credo non sia regolamentata bene...
<puffo10> perchè la pila "sfasa"
<puffo10> ...una volta dura 3-4 ore... altre volte scarso 2
<puffo10> Naturalmente nelle stesse condizioni.. ..cioè senza guardare film...giocare...etc etc
<krabador> "la pila"
<puffo10> ....e mi accorgo del "risucchio" eccessivo...dalla ventola ..che a volte parte a manetta... SENZA che stia giocando o guardando video..
<puffo10> (..ups...scusa, la Batteria del pc )
<puffo10> X)
<krabador> la batteria , se non è un hardware perfettamente compatibile con linux, si consuma piu' in fretta
<krabador> puffo10, che scheda grafica, e che sistema hai?
<puffo10> no no ....l'altra volta me l'avevate fatta funzionare bene ..sempre in Combo con win8
<puffo10> ..allora,   Ubuntu studio
<puffo10> ..e la scheda è
<puffo10> Nvidia  Geforce  da 720mb
<krabador> puffo10, la versione del sistema
<puffo10> si, lo stavo cercando per sicurezza...
<krabador> puffo10, software-properties-gtk, da terminale, controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<puffo10> ...mi dici dove posso leggerlo facilmente
<puffo10> !?
<puffo10> ok
<krabador> puffo10, come mai non sai che sistema hai?
<puffo10> ...eeeh... perchè un po' di tempo fà (mentre usavo la 14.04..FelicementeFunzionante)    feci l'avanzamento..si Incasinò tutto...e reistallai tempo dopo
<puffo10> ...ora nn ricordo se misi quella nuova...o reinstallai la cecchia
<puffo10> v
<puffo10> scusa krab...mi è uscito il pannellino degli aggiornamenti
<puffo10> ..niente che parli della versione installata
<krabador> puffo10, hai installato una versione successiva della 14.04?
<krabador> praticamente hai la versione in sviluppo , lo sai?
<puffo10> ?!?!
<puffo10> o.O
<puffo10> hahahah.... ... NO ! ...nn sapevo !... però Gira Bene !!!
<puffo10> ...pochisssssssimi crash
<krabador> puffo10, non si fa assistenza alla versione in sviluppo fino a quando non è almeno in bet
<krabador> beta
<krabador> e siamo molto lontani
<puffo10> bien...
<puffo10> ok ok !!
<krabador> puffo10, ti consiglio vivamente di usare la 14.04
<puffo10> ...mi consigli ..
<puffo10> ecco !!
<puffo10> ok !!!
<puffo10> ...devo cancellare tutto...formattare...partizionare..etc etc Di Nuovo!?!????
<krabador> puffo10, la versione in sviluppo la usano i diretti interessati alla correzione ed al test di bug vari
<puffo10> o posso cambiarla facilmente ?!?
<queequeg> ragazzi vorrei avanzare di sistema ma non ci riesco potreste aiutarmi???
<puffo10> si si ...leggevo sul sito... ma se devo dirti PERCHè l'Ho installata... NON NE AVEVO/HO IDEA !!
<puffo10> ...quindi posso "cambiarla" facilmente... ..cioè passare da una versione all'altra tramite semplice installazione... ..o devo resettare tutto ?!???
<puffo10> (volevo capirlo per i dati...i programmi etc! )
<krabador> puffo10, hai la /home separata?
<puffo10> !?
<puffo10> scusami non ho capito cosa intendi !?
<krabador> puffo10, se avessi installato con partizione / , partizione /home , e swap
<puffo10> "separata"   !?????
<krabador> separate
<puffo10> allora.... lo swap c'è !! poi se nn ricordo male...Ubuntu è installato su una partizione con una  " / "
<krabador> nel caso la /home , non sia dentro la partizione / , puoi tranquillamente installre senza salvare nulla, visto che la /home non verrebbe toccata
<krabador> puffo10, è una cosa che infatti si decide in installazione, e si effettua tramite, la voce "altro" della procedura di installazione
<puffo10> ( tra l'altro ..la Swap occupa 4gb ...ed è occupato solo un 4 kb !!!  ) ...normale ?!??
<puffo10> ...ah si , ricordo !!! ;)
<krabador> puffo10, se hai un'installazione semplice, allora fa il backup dei dati
<krabador> e reinstalla tutto
<krabador> si, è normale che la swap sia pressochè disoccupata
<puffo10> perfett
<puffo10> ah.. ok
<puffo10> grazie
<puffo10> ...quindi mi salvo i dati....avvio da pennetta con su sopra UbStudio 14.04 ....e lo faccio installare sulla stessa partizione dove adesso ho Ubuntu
<puffo10> giusto !???
<krabador> si
<puffo10> Perfetto Krab !!!!!!!!!
<krabador> il menu ti chiederà proprio se sovrascrivere l'installazione di ubuntu studio presente
<krabador> o installarne una a fianco
<krabador> la seconda è sconsigliata
<puffo10> ...sempre senza intaccare win8 !?!?
<puffo10> ...non è che formatta TUTTO il disco n'altra volta...e mette Solo Ubuntu
<puffo10> ?!?
<krabador> puffo10, no , se non glielo dici
<puffo10> ok ... Però l'altra volta...così fece!!!
<krabador> puoi anche provare a seguire il ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> pero' se hai tempo, fa un backup , ed installa per bene
<puffo10> ...non vide win8..partizioni..e quantaltr... ...e installò su tutto il disco
<krabador> è la soluzione piu' seria
<puffo10> OOOoooK !!!!      :D:D:D
<krabador> puffo10, hai uefi nella macchina?
<puffo10> sempre  il 1000 %  di competenza&Cortesia !!!
<krabador> :D
<puffo10> si....
<puffo10> è quello che mi fa  ASTEMARE da quando voglio Ubuntu
<krabador> bene , allora, ti si prospetta di seguire anche questa
<krabador> !uefi | puffo10
<ubot-it> puffo10: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<puffo10> ;) ...però ....per ora tutto ok !!!... tu e i tuoi colleghi mi avete Ben illuminato su questo
<krabador> fa tutto con calma , non prendere decisioni avventate, se non sei sicuro
<puffo10> ....si si .... ...cmq.. io ora ti scrivo proprio dall'Asus famoso....su cui ho Win8 e Ubuntu studio insieme
<puffo10> ...certo !!!....( spero d'aver imparato bene la lezione dell'altra volta
<krabador> puffo10, se hai seguito la guida uefi, e poi non hai toccato nulla, diversi passi, della guida uefi non serve che li faccia
<puffo10> ....però ....Devo dirti (se posso fare 1 po' di pubblicità all'Asus) ...
<puffo10> ah, ok ..meglio!!
<krabador> puffo10, se fai partire l'installazione, selezioni la voce "altro" nel punto in cui ti chiede dove installare
<krabador> puoi selezionare a mano l'attuale root, dire di usare come punto di mount "/" , e di usare il file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> e lui va a mettere ubuntu esattamente dove sta adesso
<krabador> puffo10, è molto piu' semplice di come sembra
<puffo10> ..dicevo.. : l'assistenza è venuta a prendersi il pc...l'ha fatto arrivare a SINGAPORE   O.o  ...mi hanno sostituito l'hardDisk ...ed è tornato a casa in 10gg  ...TUTTO GRATIS
<krabador> beh, ottimom
<krabador> bravi agli asus boys
<puffo10> ... ok ok!!!....ho presente l'istallazione... BENE !!!
<puffo10> :)))))
<puffo10> yesss
<puffo10> ok , allora.... ...come se fosse la prima volta  Ma  HO GIà Partizione...Punto di mount...e file system
<puffo10> perfetto KRab..... di nuovo GRAZIE !!!  (cm sempre....)
<puffo10> buon lavoro
<puffo10> ;)
<krabador> si, questo semplifica drasticamente la cosa
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> :D
<puffo10> ey Krab....ci sei ancora ??!?
<puffo10> ..scusami..
<puffo10> no, vabè.....sorry
<queequeg> exit
<ParaDebian> buon salve, è possibile rimuovere definitivamente gnome da ubuntu con kde installato?
<Tom-ipad> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa... ho un pc con doppia scheda video ati/intel e uso ubuntu, il cursore del mio mouse lampeggia di continuo soprattutto quando sforzo molto la cpu... cosa posso fare?
<ParaDebian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842492/
<ilovelinux> ParaDebian vuoi rimuovere gnome?
<ParaDebian> ilovelinux: credevo avessi ancora gnome installato ma dalla lista non risulta, quindi kde lo ha tolto automaticamente
<ilovelinux> e quindi?
<ParaDebian> quindi nulla, ho risolto
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> Ozzyboshi!
<Ozzyboshi> che c'è
<ilovelinux> Chat
<Ozzyboshi> si, irc = internet relay chat
<ilovelinux> !chat | Ozzyboshi
<ubot-it> Ozzyboshi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ozzyboshi> ma questo è in canale di supporto come tu mi insegni, non possiamo parlare qua a meno che non abbiamo problemi
<Ozzyboshi> appunto
<ilovelinux> E allora vieni nel canale della chat!
<Ozzyboshi> ci sono da diverso tempo
<mpaolino> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno ha esperienze con polkit?
<mpaolino> non riesco a cambiare i permessi per l'operazione org.libvirt.unix.manage
<mpaolino> ho aggiunto un file pkla in "/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d"
<mpaolino> ma non è cambiato nulla
<ilovelinux> che tii dice?
<mpaolino> -.-
<mpaolino> pkaction dici?
<ilovelinux> Che errore ti da
<mpaolino> l'errore dell'applicazione non è molto utile "Authorization requires authentication but no agent is available."
<ilovelinux> hai provato ad avviare polkit da terminale come root?
<mpaolino> non è polkit che manca
<mpaolino> ma l'agente per farmi scrivere la password a mano
<mpaolino> siccome sto lavorando da terminale
<mpaolino> vorrei che l'operazione venisse autorizzata
<mpaolino> senza chiedere nulla
<ilovelinux> Cioè senza password?
<mpaolino> yep
<TheSin_> Ciao, sono da kubuntu 14.04 sto cercando di condividere il mio hard disk esterno in rete locale per accedera dagli altri pc ma non riescono ad accedere ad esso
<TheSin_> ho bisogno di una mano :(
<TheSin_> vado su dolphin. root, media utente, e lo trovo li dentro
<TheSin_> click destro settings, share, do i permessi totali a tutti, sembra tutto ok
<TheSin_> gli altri pc lo vedono in rete, ma appena cercano di aprirlo mi da errore
<TheSin_> io rimango in attesa speranzosa
<TheSin_> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<TheSin_> :(
<TheSin_> help :(
<TheSin_> cè qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare con la condivisione file in rete?
<TheSin_> #support
<TheSin_> Ciao Sagitt, mi aiuti tu vero?
<TheSin_> .
<TheSin_> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<shukty> buonasera avrei un problemino con squid proxy ... qualcuno e' disponibile ?
<TheSin_> cè un po di deserto oggi, io ho problemi con samba
<shukty> il fattoe' che non riesco a farlo puntare a wlan1 ed inoltre wlan1 non mi viene rilevata in Squid se non quando la rendo ad hoc per condivisione internet
<shukty> ...
<shukty> semmai esiste una guida fatta bene per squid ? la wiki ubuntu in ita e' fatta bene ma non mi ha risolto il mio problema con squid :(
<TheSin_> help :/
<TheSin_> help :/
<TheSin_> aiuto ;_;
<ilovelinux> dica
<TheSin_> :) da svariate ora sto avendo una battaglia con samba, che pare avere la meglio su di me
<TheSin_> ho un hard disk esterno, lo trovo da root, media, NOMEUTENTE
<ilovelinux> samba per cosa lo utilizza
<ilovelinux> si
<TheSin_> voglio condividerlo in rete locale
<TheSin_> (kubuntu)
<ilovelinux> e quindi?
<TheSin_> faccio tutto come normalmente dovrebbe essere
<TheSin_> click destro vado su share, abilito tutti gli utenti
<TheSin_> e chiudo
<TheSin_> vado al pc con win, vedo il pc con ubuntu, vedo l'HD condiviso
<TheSin_> provo ad entrarcoi e mi da errore
<ilovelinux> Si
<ilovelinux> Che errore?
<ilovelinux> Permesso negato?
<TheSin_> non si dispone di privilegi sufficienti, conttattare l'amministratore
<TheSin_> qualcosa di simile
<ilovelinux> Come immaginavo, l'hard disk è formattato in Fat32?
<TheSin_> autorizzazioni insufficienti per accedere, contattare l'amministratore della rete per richiedere l'accesso
<TheSin_> credo ntfs
<ilovelinux> Hai il computer la vicino?
<TheSin_> si ne ho 3 attorno :)
<TheSin_> sono da kubuntu qui
<TheSin_> xp su un altro e 7 su l'altro ancora
<ilovelinux> Vai nel computer con l'hard disk attaccato, apri il terminale e posta: sudo parted -l
<ilovelinux> e posta tutti
<ilovelinux> tutto*
<TheSin_> aspe giusto per evitare che faccio cavolate
<TheSin_> l'hd è collegato qui, ho kubuntu giusto?
<ilovelinux> si, devi postare quel comando con l'hd collegato
<TheSin_> ok
<TheSin_> cè amarok che legge musica da li, lo fermo?
<ilovelinux> no
<TheSin_> Model: WD My Book 1140 (scsi) Disk /dev/sdb: 3001GB Sector size (logical/physical): 4096B/4096B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      1049kB  3001GB  3001GB  primary   Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<TheSin_> dice scsi, ma è collegato tramite usbb
<ilovelinux> Postresti postarlo su pasteubuntu
<TheSin_> clicko il link in alto?
<ilovelinux> !paste | TheSin_
<ubot-it> TheSin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7843338/
<ilovelinux> posta sudo fdisk -l
<ilovelinux> sempre su paste
<TheSin_> non è quello?
<ilovelinux> no
<ilovelinux> aspetta
<ilovelinux> posta sudo parted -l
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7843347/
<ilovelinux> posta sudo fdisk -l
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7843356/
<rambo666> salve
<rambo666> chi mi può dare un consiglio?
<ilovelinux> dica rambo
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ prova ad dare:
<ilovelinux> sduo mkdir /media/HD
<ilovelinux> chiudi tutti i programmi che usano l'HD
<Te_Ku> salve
<TheSin_> non mi cancello l'hd vero?
<ilovelinux> no
<rambo666> ho un pc con 2 gb di ram (ddr2) e come cpu ha un athlon 64 4600 x2, che distro mi conviene utilizzare?
<Bibiro> ciao!
<rambo666> ciao
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ poi dai: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ilovelinux> e
<TheSin_> sudo mkdir /media/HD
<ilovelinux> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD
<rambo666> dunque?
<TheSin_> fatti tutti
<ilovelinux> hai fatto tutto senza errori?
<TheSin_> si, non ha dato errori
<ilovelinux> vedi se si apre, l'hd lo trovi in /media/HD
<TheSin_> si è lui, l'ho rinominato in pratica, posso cambiargli il nome?
<Bibiro> rambo666 hai chiesto qualcosa?
<ilovelinux> Si, ha chiesto: <rambo666> ho un pc con 2 gb di ram (ddr2) e come cpu ha un athlon 64 4600 x2, che distro mi conviene utilizzare?
<Bibiro> Io consiglio Xubuntu, voi?
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ ora lo apre?
<TheSin_> lo apro da dolphin si
<ilovelinux> Bibiro con quelle prestazioni va bene tutto, anche Ubuntu
<Bibiro> O gli conviene più Lubuntu?
<TheSin_> provo dagli altri pc?
<ilovelinux> si
<TheSin_> io ho un pc peggio e kubuntu mi va una scheggia
<Bibiro> a me kubuntu consuma 2 gigabyte di RAM tondi senza aprire niente
<Bibiro> però non ho creato lo swap
<_Shadow_> Buona sera, volevo scaricare Qt  per c++, è meglio se scarico Qt online installer for linux, oppure scarico direttamente Qt 5.3.1?
<Bibiro> approposito di programmazione
<TheSin_> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<Bibiro> conoscete compilatori di C# per Ubuntu?
<Bibiro> o anche VB.net va bene
<TheSin_> attivo la condivisione dalla nuova cartella HD?
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ si
<TheSin_> nome della condivisione a piacere mio?
<ilovelinux> Bibir
<ilovelinux> si
<Bibiro> me ne dite qualcuno?
<TheSin_> Allow guest ho 2 voci, do full controll a tutte e 2?
<ilovelinux_> scusami TheSir_
<ilovelinux_> scusami TheSin_
<TheSin_> tranquillo tanto peggio di cosi' non credo puo' andare
<ilovelinux_> non si connette quindi?
<_Shadow_> nessuno che mi dice come meglio procedere?
<TheSin_> ho rimesso il nome che aveva prima, (solo nella condivisione) me lo vede duplicato e non si collega nessuno dei 2. ho dato fullcontrol a entrambe le voci nel menu guest
<ilovelinux_> strano...
<TheSin_> :(
<ilovelinux_> _SHadow_ ti consiglio l'online installer
<ilovelinux_> TheSin_ hai provato a camiare il nomedella condivisione?
<_Shadow_> ilolinux_  ok, lo sto scaricando e poi lo installo... Devo fare l'installazione completa, oppure possoscegliere cosa installare?
<TheSin_> posso provare ora
<ilovelinux_> Shadow non lo so, mi spiace :(
<TheSin_> sorpresa
<ilovelinux_> Funziona??
<_Shadow_> ilovelinux_ ok
<TheSin_> sono tornato su proprietà per cambiare il nome e ho trovato su allow guest -- su entrambe le voci
<TheSin_> provo a rimettere full control?
<ilovelinux_> Si
<TheSin_> ritorna su -- in automatico
<TheSin_> provo comunque a cambiare nome?
<ilovelinux_> si
<_Shadow_> ilovelinux_ come faccio ad eseguire un file *.run?
<ilovelinux_> cd nomecartella
<ilovelinux_> chmod +x nomefile.run
<ilovelinux_> ./nomefile.run
<TheSin_> non compare proprio on quel nome
<ilovelinux_> che nome?
<ilovelinux_> Sei toscano, vero?
<TheSin_> io?
<_Shadow_> ilovelinux_ mi dice permesso negato
<ilovelinux_> sudo chmod +x nomefile.run
<TheSin_> gli ho cambiato nome della condivisione per renderlo riconoscibile e gli altri pc non lo vedono
<_Shadow_> ilovelinux_ ho sbagliato ho scritto la x "maiuscola"
<ilovelinux_> ok, ma dallo con sudo
<_Shadow_> ilovelinux_ me lo ha accettato anche senza sudo
<ilovelinux_> TheSin_ hai provato a riavviare un computer o ad aggiornare?
<TheSin_> aggiornatpo piu' volte
<TheSin_> provo a riavviarne uno
<_Shadow_> ilovelinux_ adesso sta scaricando, grazie mille
<ilovelinux_> Prego ;)
<ilovelinux_> TheSin_ allora????????
<TheSin_> non cè verso
<TheSin_> nulla
<TheSin_> non pervenuto
<ilovelinux_> mah
<TheSin_> almeno prima si vedeva
<ilovelinux_> sei toscano?
<TheSin_> dall'ip si perchè?
<ilovelinux_> per saperlo, se ne rimuovi uno, l'altro si vede?
<TheSin_> aspe comsa devo rimuovere?
<ilovelinux_> hai modificato quello precedente su samba o ne hai aggiunto un altro?
<TheSin_> io ho solo fatto click destro sulla cartella proprietà e share
<TheSin_> samba mai visto di persona
<ilovelinux_> se apri il terminale e digiti: samba
<ilovelinux_> che ti dice
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7843520/
<ilovelinux_> ti si apre samba?
<TheSin_> non mi si apre nulla, solo quel testo che ti ho copiato
<TheSin_> adesso ho scritto sudo samba
<TheSin_> e non ha dato errore, ma non ha aperto niente
<ilovelinux_> vedi se neglia altri computer ti vede la cartella
<TheSin_> da Xp, vado su risorse di rete, workgroup, vedo questo pc, entro e non cè la cartella
<ilovelinux_> Quale cartella?
<TheSin_> quella condivisa
<TheSin_> l'hd
<TheSin_> vado nel munu d'avvio qui su kubuntu digito samba, lo apro e non parte nulla
<ilovelinux_> Ti apre direttamente l'HD?
<TheSin_> secondo me il problema è questo
<TheSin_> no dagli altri pc non esiste
<TheSin_> trova questo pc come server, ma nulla condiviso all'interno
<ilovelinux_> se apri la cartella /media/HD ci sono i tuoi file?
<TheSin_> si
<TheSin_> adesso m'aveva levato la condivisione, l'ho rimessa
<TheSin_> ma comunque non lo vede
<TheSin_> (dall'altro pc)
<ilovelinux_> prova ad dare sudo service samba restart
<TheSin_> fatto
<ilovelinux_> ora lo vedde negli altri pc
<TheSin_> no
<ilovelinux_> dai: sudo apt-get install kdenetwork-filesharing
<ilovelinux_> vai in menu di avvio=>impostazioni=>impostazioni di sistema
<ilovelinux_> e dovresti trovare samba
<TheSin_> kdenetwork-filesharing is already the newest version.
<TheSin_> oin system settings non cè samba
<TheSin_> ho un iconina con 3 pallini sopra che dice sharing
<TheSin_> che se ci clicko mi chiede un user e pass
<TheSin_> provo a mettere quelli dell'utente
<ilovelinux_> si
<TheSin_> ho applicato e non succede altro
<ilovelinux_> cioè??
<TheSin_> Use to configure which windows (SMB) filesystems you can browse era questo il titolo
<TheSin_> ho messo user e pass
<TheSin_> e applica
<ilovelinux_> e che cosa è successo?
<TheSin_> nulla
<ilovelinux_> sudo apt-get install python-glade2
<TheSin_> python-glade2 is already the newest version.
<ilovelinux_> gksudo system-config-samba
<TheSin_> ha aperto un pannello
<TheSin_> solo una riga var/lib/samba/printers
<TheSin_> printer driver
<ilovelinux_> scusa, ma ora devo andare a mangiare, prova a chiedere sul forum: forum.ubuntu-it.org
<ilovelinux_> scusami ancora
<TheSin_> clicko su add share e lo cerco a mano?
<ilovelinux_> (Ho solo 11 anni)
<TheSin_> :) sei stato gentilissimo
<TheSin_> buon appetito  se quando torni sono ancora qui mi aiuti ancora?
<ilovelinux_> non lo so
<TheSin_> a ogni modo ti faccio sapere se trovo soluzione
<ilovelinux_> ok
<TheSin_> ciao
<jester-> sera
<TheSin_> we Jester
<TheSin_> ti ricordi di me?
<TheSin_> sono quello che non poteva aggiornare i driver grafici
<jester-> eh
<TheSin_> ho risolto
<jester-> bene
<TheSin_> alla fine muovendo il mouse estremamente lentamente sono riuscito ad arrivare alla connessione
<TheSin_> dopo altri infiniti crash con comandi da tastiera ho aggiornato i driver
<TheSin_> adesso sono un felice utente di ubuntu
<TheSin_> un encomio ad ilovelinux che mi ha appena rislto un guaio con samba
<TheSin_> è molto in gamba quel ragazzo
<mastrodichiavi> ciao ragazzi, solo un saluto
<ned98> Ciao a tutti :)
<mibofra> ciao ned98, di che bisogni?
<ned98> curiosavo nel mondo IRC, ma visto che ci sono...
<ned98> Qualcuno mi sa dire lo scopo preciso di ZNC?
<jester-> ned98: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<mibofra> ned98, un bouncer avanzato, ti tiene il posto caldo su irc
<ned98> jester: non sono così nabbo :)
<ned98> mibofra: Ecco, mi piaceva proprio un commento da utente tipo il tuo
<ned98> thanks
<mibofra> ned98, se ti serve altro c'è il chan su freenode #znc
<mibofra> basta che parli inglese
<mibofra> o il loro wiki: http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<jester-> ned98:  perchè le spiegazioni complete non vanno bene?
<mibofra> se lo sa lui jester-
<jester-> se lo sa perché chiede
<mibofra> boh
<mibofra> non siamo ancora forniti di telepatia xD
<ned98> jester: era una scusa per chiaccherare e intanto imparare qualcosa
<jester-> !chat | ned98
<ubot-it> ned98: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ned98> chiedo venia, mea culpa
<TheSin_> grazie a tutti, buona notte
<ned98> vado anche io, notte
<peppet> ciao a tutti
<peppet> urge consiglio su acquisto portatile
<peppet> consiglio su nuovo con ubuntu preinstallato o o da caricare successivamente e affiancarlo a windows?
<steno90> sera
<steno90> ragazzi vorrei installare linux su un hdd esterno saga da collegare usb e avviarlo a l'avvio dal mio mac con mavericks
<steno90> sapete consigliarmi?
<steno90> ps sn inesperto
<jester1-> steno90: fai normale installazione su usb avendo cura di installare il boot loader sul doisco usb
<jester1-> poi avvii il mac teneto premuto alt e scegli usb
<steno90> mi sapresti guidare passo passo? scusa ma mi servirebbe proprio uno che mi guidi passo passo
<jester1-> steno90: ti fai il cd e poi procedi normale
<jester1-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester1-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<steno90> come installo il boot loader sull'hdd esterno?
<jester1-> steno90: te lo chiede lpinstaller
<jester1-> di default lo installa dul disco del pc ma col mac potresti fottere tutto, quindi fai una bel backup con time machine
<steno90> ah ok quindi basta installare linux sull'hdd e seguendo la procedura installare il boot nell'hdd
<jester1-> steno90: poi siccome non andra una sega tipo la wifi
<jester1-> !macbook | steno90
<ubot-it> steno90: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<steno90> ok ragazzi grazie mille adesso vado vi faccio sapere
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-24
<Riccardo_> ciao
<Riccardo_> c'è nessuno?
<Riccardo_> a chi posso fare una domanda?
<samurai> buondi a tt vorrei mettere questa sidebar come in foto grazie uso xubuntu http://postimg.org/image/dfro9xint/29a725cb/
<samurai> grazie per l immane gentilezza di questo ibrido di sistema operativo tipo android e meglio
<samurai> salve qualcuno mi dice come installare kde
<samurai> versione 14.3
<scialpinista> come devo fare per pulire ubuntu e velocizzarlo  da file vecchi ?
<cristian_c> scialpinista, che file?
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pepped> urege consiglio su acquisto nuovo notebook
<ExPBoy> ?
<pepped> consigliate uno con ubuntu preinstallato (se si quali ) o da caricare e affiancare a windows
<ExPBoy> !chat | pepped
<ubot-it> pepped: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pepped> riguarda ubuntu
<jester-> pepped: passa in chat
<pepped> ok
<calimero_82652> ciao a tutti
<jester-> aiò calimero_82652
<calimero_82652> ragazzi sto provando a installare lubuntu sul nuovo hd solo che mi ha dato questo errore
<calimero_82652> da premettere che sto in live dal cd
<jester-> ma va? che hai combanato
<calimero_82652> installazione non riuscita: È stato riscontrato un errore nel copiare i file sul disco fisso:
<calimero_82652> [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/target/lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/sound/core'
<calimero_82652> Questo può essere causato da un disco fisso difettoso. Potrebbe essere utile controllare se il disco fisso è vecchio e necessita di essere sostituito oppure spostare il sistema in un ambiente più ventilato.
<jester-> calimero_82652: hai il filesystema mignotte
<jester-> fai fsck da live
<calimero_82652> esco dal programma di installazione quindi?
<jester-> calimero_82652: piu facile hd con settori danneggiati qundi usa fsck c /dev/sticass
<jester-> fsck -c
<calimero_82652> e non si chiude la finestra
<Micky1> Salve, qualcuno ha notizie di cybernova ?
<jester-> calimero_82652: di cosa
<calimero_82652> "il programma di installazione è andato in crash"
<calimero_82652> premo su x ma non si chiude
<jester-> Micky1: di solito cì+ verso sera
<Micky1> ok grazie
<jester-> calimero_82652: riavvia il pc e rifai
<ExPBoy> è sana quella live?
<calimero_82652> l ho messa sulla usb
<calimero_82652> che devo fare per controllare se è sana?
<calimero_82652> md5sum?
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> calimero_82652: perchè stai sempre e reinstallare?
<calimero_82652> ho preso quello da 250 gb
<ExPBoy> ?
<calimero_82652> che mi tenevo ancora il vecchio?
<jester-> calimero_82652: rottame?
<calimero_82652> l hard disk intendo
<jester-> o nuovo
<calimero_82652> è usato
<ExPBoy> si ma cambiare hd non è che serva molto
<jester-> eh
<calimero_82652> io 300 euro per cambaire pc non li ho
<jester-> mica sono come la cicciabaffa che na lavata na sugatga sembra neanche adoperata
<ExPBoy> calimero_82652: allora bisogna accontentarsi
<jester-> calimero_82652: con 300 euro compri un aptro rottame
<calimero_82652> eh vabbè ora 1000 euro per un pc
<jester-> calimero_82652: per un pc buono è il minimo
<jester-> calimero_82652: una scheda video devente costa dai 200 in su
<jester-> decente
<jester-> un procio decente sui 200 pure
<jester-> con 300 che cazzo ti danno
<ExPBoy> calimero_82652: comunque ci sei riuscito ad installare ubuntu o no?
<calimero_82652> io sto dalla live
<ExPBoy> provata?
<calimero_82652> sul vecchio  ce l ho
<jester-> ExPBoy: calimero_82652 fa sempre la guera
<ExPBoy> hai provato la live?
<ExPBoy> funziona?
<calimero_82652> sto chattando dalla live
<ExPBoy> ok ci rinuncio
<calimero_82652> ma scusa se parte che devo provare?
<calimero_82652> per testare una cosa si vede se parte
<calimero_82652> se non partiva non potevo stare qua a chatare
<jester-> calimero_82652: se dice che non gli paice il disco ragionando per logica cosa ti viene da concludere
<calimero_82652> che il disco è danneggiato
<ExPBoy> che funziona tutto
<jester-> eh
<calimero_82652> ma prima ho fatto con la gestione dei dischi
<calimero_82652> e diceva che era tutto ok
<calimero_82652> ora faccio come dici tu da terminale
<jester-> calimero_82652: ma è in fase di installazione?
<calimero_82652> s'è bloccata
<calimero_82652> stavo installando
<calimero_82652> s'è bloccato con quel messaggio allora son entato in chat qua
<jester-> calimero_82652: riavvia e rifai con poi usa tutto il disco, cosi eviti di fare casini
<jester-> se poi il disco è danneggiato buttalo
<calimero_82652> eh ma allora faccio provaa lubuntu, apro il terminale e scrivo fsck -c ?
<calimero_82652> si jester-?
<jester-> calimero_82652: fai installa, opzione usa tutto il disco
<jester-> cosi si arrangia lui e non fai casino
<calimero_82652> e ho fatto così
<calimero_82652> ed è uscito l errore
<jester-> se poi da ancora errore il disco è da buttare
<calimero_82652> l ha fatto 2 volte l errore
<ExPBoy> ma sto disco dove l'hai preso?
<calimero_82652> su ebay
<calimero_82652> 25 euro
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> rifai tezza volta se lo fa ancora è da buttare
<calimero_82652> 250 gb
<jester-> calimero_82652: ti sta bene
<calimero_82652> grazie
<jester-> ma come si fa a prendere rottami e pagarli pure su ebay
<calimero_82652> scusami jester- ma non può essere rotta la scheda madre?
<jester-> calimero_82652: non partirebbe il pc
<calimero_82652> ah ok
<calimero_82652> uffà :(
<jester-> calimero_82652: è sata o ide
<calimero_82652> sata
<calimero_82652> forse devo impostare qualcosa sul bios?
<jester-> no
<jester-> è rovvanata la siuperfice
<calimero_82652> legge automaticamente i sata?
<calimero_82652> mmm ok
<jester-> se lo vede
<calimero_82652> cmq ora che faccio? so sicuro che se rifaccio l installazione completa mi da errore
<ExPBoy> hai detto che da gestione dischi lo vede
<jester-> calimero_82652: con una quarantina di euro ti piavi un hd un po piu piccolo nuovo
<ExPBoy> quindi quel disco è da buttare
<ExPBoy> (o lo usi come fermacarte)
<calimero_82652> dovrei vedere se l usb è fatto bene e l hd non è scassato: dovrei rientrare in live con lubuntu solo che  c'è un piccolo problema
<ExPBoy> ?
<calimero_82652> io son collegato in wifi
<calimero_82652> e lubuntu non ha nel pannello l icona del wifi quindi come faccio a collegarmi?
<jester-> calimero_82652: che centra usb
<calimero_82652> quando faccio installa rileva automaticamente
<ExPBoy> ma perchè uno deve rovinarsi la vita?
<calimero_82652> su l usb c'è lubuntu non l ho messo su dvd
<jester-> calimero_82652: è da buttare
<calimero_82652> :(
<calimero_82652> e non sarebbe meglio vedere prima se ho fatto bene la copia di lubuntu e poi fare un check dell hd?
<jester-> calimero_82652: fallo
<calimero_82652> ripeto ho solo il problema della connessione wifi quando sto in modalità live di lubuntu
<ExPBoy> quindi ora non sei in live?
<jester-> calimero_82652: che importa la wifi
<calimero_82652> ora mi son connesso perchè avevo fatto installa lubuntu direttamente
<calimero_82652> si sono in live
<ExPBoy> allora non ci capisco un piffero
<calimero_82652> raga forse mi so spiegato male:
<calimero_82652> allora
<jester-> calimero_82652: se sei in installa lubuntu come fai ad essere in caht
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> calimero_82652: non si capisce una sega
<calimero_82652> non è installato
<ExPBoy> anche 2
<calimero_82652> è crashato
<ExPBoy> lol
<calimero_82652> allora ho aperto internet e son venuto qua
<jester-> va bè
<ExPBoy> calimero_82652: prendi per il culo?
<calimero_82652> noooooooooooo
<calimero_82652> ma perchè non capite
<jester-> è come giocare a msca ciega
<calimero_82652> allora spiego meglio
<jester-> calimero_82652: non ti spieghi o non la caghi giusta
<ExPBoy> si io invece vado a pranzo
<calimero_82652> ho avviato il pc con l usb di lubuntu e ho scelto installa
<calimero_82652> aspetta
<calimero_82652> ora stava  installando nell intero disco
<calimero_82652> e s'è fermato perchè è uscita una finestra di errore
<calimero_82652> allora ho aperto firefox e sono venuto in chat
<jester-> calimero_82652: eh ma come fai ad essere in chat da direttamente installa
<calimero_82652> non mi credi jester?
<calimero_82652> faccio la foto live e lo vedi stesso tu
<calimero_82652> faccio scatta
<calimero_82652> ok?
<jester-> calimero_82652: quindi sei andato in prova ubuntu e poi in installa?
<paros> Buongiorno ! Mah.. nella 14.04 non ci sono i desktop multipli ? è così ? Grazie !
<jester-> paros: cioè?
<calimero_82652> si
<calimero_82652> facendo installa che mi fa scegliere il wifi
<jester-> calimero_82652: quindi se da errore di disco vuol dire che il disco è danneggiato
<calimero_82652> se no se rimanevo in prova non riuscivo a connettermi
<paros> cioeè non trovo la possibilita' di impostare i 4 desktop della 12.04. Scusa se non so essere più preciso
<calimero_82652> capito?
<jester-> paros: desktop con la barra a sinistra?
<paros> si
<jester-> calimero_82652: capito ed è evidente che il disco non funza
<calimero_82652> è inutile che faccio fcdisk?
<calimero_82652> ma non si possono riparare i dischi rotti?
<jester-> paros: mi pare non siano previsti in unity, installa gnome-session-falback par avere gnome
<jester-> calimero_82652: nu
<calimero_82652> jester-:  non è che ho copiato male lubuntu su usb?
<jester-> calimero_82652: rifai la usb
<jester-> ma non penso che sia la usb
<calimero_82652> faccio una cosa compro il dvd e lo copio sul dvd
<paros> provo e riferisco , grazie !
<jester-> calimero_82652: non copiare ma scrivere la iso
<calimero_82652> si scrivo la iso
<calimero_82652> giusto
<calimero_82652> grazie jester-
<calimero_82652> cmq diglielo a ExPBoy quando torna dal pranzo, io non scrivo bugie
<calimero_82652> mai
<jester-> paros: una volta installato il pacchetto devi terminale le sessione e  poi cambiare l'ambiente alla finestra di login
<calimero_82652> a dopo
<calimero_82652> ciao
<paros> si . ok . fatto . ma quelle benedette (letteralmente) 4  finestre desktop  in gnome non ci sono (14.04), controllo meglio , grazie.
<paros> a  +  tardi !  Grazie di nuovo !
<KingSkorpion> ciao
<pask> ciao ragazzi
<pask> mi serve aiuto
<pask> c'è nessuno??
<acer> ciao a tutti!
<acer> ho un problema. Come faccio a creare dei collegamenti a una cartella con xubuntu 14.04
<acer> (corrispettivo crea alias di win)
<cristian_c> acer, non so bene come funziona in winz
<cristian_c> acer, ma su *nix si usano i link
<cristian_c> soft link e hard link
<cristian_c> acer, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ln_%28Unix%29
<Connor24> Salve
<shukty> buongiorno avrei un problema con squid su wlan0 qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ?
<acer> cristian_c, dovrei fare un collegamento a una cartella
<cristian_c> acer, ti ho dato un 'link' (lol)
<cristian_c> !info squid
<ubot-it> squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 138 kB
<cristian_c> !info squid3
<ubot-it> squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 2196 kB, installed size 6000 kB
<acer> cristian_c, sorry!
<cristian_c> !proxy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<Connor24> c'è qualcuno libero?
<cristian_c> shukty, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Proxy
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Connor24
<ubot-it> Connor24: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Connor24> Ok, graziw
<shukty> !simpatia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'simpatia'
<cristian_c> shukty, sei stato generico. Hai scritto 'qualcuno può' senza fare la tua domanda
<shukty> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Connor24> allora il mio problema è che non riesco a digitare i simboli che richiedono la combinazione Alt+Ctrl
<cristian_c> Connor24, alt+ctrl non mi è nuova
<cristian_c> Connor24, ops, volevo dire: è la prima volta che ne sento parlare
<Connor24> probabilmente mi sono espresso male, ma in parole parole povere intendo dire i simboli tipo parenti quadra, chicciola..etc
<Connor24> parentesi*
<cristian_c> Connor24, è impostata la tastiera italiana?
<Connor24> si
<cristian_c> Connor24, è semplice: altgr+@, altgr+[ e altgr+]
<Connor24> ah! così semplice... grazie per l'aiuto
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> Connor24, funge?
<ExPBoy> n@
<Connor24> si...
<Connor24> ma non si possono impostare come su win tipo ctrl+alt+
<acer> cristian_c, ho letto... quindi lo devo fare da terminale...
<ExPBoy> Connor24: a che pro?
<cristian_c> Connor24, perché complicarsi la vita?
<valerio> ciao
<valerio> mi serve una informazione
<valerio> ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> in pratica invece che due tasti ne vuoi premere tre conteporanemente
<Connor24> bho! per questione di abitudine
<cristian_c> tra l'altro lontani da @,[, ecc...
<valerio> da usb ad hardisk con il programma
<Connor24> va bene anche così...
<valerio> LinuxLive USB Creator
<valerio> e molto lento
<valerio> si blocca ubuntu
<valerio> quanta ram gli serve ?
<ExPBoy> !enter | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Connor24> {
<valerio> per funzionare bene
<valerio> ok
<Connor24> bho! Io vi saluto e grazie per il supporto
<Connor24> ciao
<valerio> mi potete aiutare
<ExPBoy> valerio: non si è capito il problema
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> usb di natura è lenta
<ExPBoy> ma non capisco cosa vuoi fare/ottenere
<cristian_c> valerio, di che pc si tratta?
<valerio> ho installato ubunta da penna usb con il programma LinuxLive USB Creator il problema che ubuntu è molto lento si blocca  volevo sapere quanta ram gli serve ?
<ExPBoy> valerio tu quanta ne hai?
<valerio> pc fisso 300. 64 bt 1 gb di ram
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> pochina
<valerio> cosa mi consigli
<valerio> butto il pc
<ExPBoy> valerio: installa lubuntu
<ExPBoy> che è più leggero
<cristian_c> valerio, 300 cosa?
<valerio> cpu3000+64 bit amd
<cristian_c> valerio, un sempron
<valerio> AMD ATHLON (TM) 64 PROCESSORE 3000+
<cristian_c> valerio, di che anno?
<ExPBoy> 1945
<valerio> 5 ANNI CREDO
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<cristian_c> valerio, credi?
<cristian_c> non è tuo?
<valerio> SI
<ExPBoy> valerio: prova con lubuntu se va altrimenti ... vedi tu che fare
<cristian_c> valerio, e ci hai installato unity?
<ExPBoy> 1 gigi di ram è niente
<valerio> UL ALTRA INFORMAZIONE TRA KBUNTO E UBUNTO SI TROVA MOLTA DIFFERENZA ?
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> lol
<valerio> ok scusa
<ExPBoy> il motore è sempre quello cambia la carrozzeria
<ExPBoy> provali e usa quello che ti piace
<valerio> ok
<cristian_c> valerio, è inutile truccare la nonna da miss italia, tanto non ringiovanisce
<valerio> i programmi di ubunti come skype girano anche su kobunto ?
<ExPBoy> o maronna
<cristian_c> valerio, leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<cristian_c> valerio, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<valerio> ok vi ringrazio dell'aituto
<Bibiro> Salve
<Bibiro> c'è un modo per togliere la barra del titolo di Firefox e mettere i tasti di uscita\ingrandisci\riduci a icona direttamente dove sono le schede
<Bibiro> e quindi renderlo come firefox per windows?
<Bibiro> ho uno schermo non molto grande e sto cercando di risparmiare ogni pixel
<Tom7> sì c'è un modo...
<Bibiro> quale?
<Tom7> se non sbaglio nel menù a destra vai in personalizzazione e in basso sulla sinistra c'è qualcosa tipo "visualizza" prova a vedere lì ;)
<Bibiro> sì ci ho già provato
<Bibiro> ma è solo per la barra dei menù\segnalibri
<Bibiro> .-.
<Bibiro> ho cercato plugin ma l'unico trovato è compatibile solo con una versione stravecchia di firefox
<Tom7> ah scusa... allora mi spiace ma non so cosa dirti :(
<Bibiro> ricordo che su Lxde c'ero riuscito
<Bibiro> smanettando un po' ovunque e coi temi
<Bibiro> però qui su KDE non riesco proprio
<Tom7> magari prova a chiedere sul canale di kubuntu... forse loro lo sanno... io uso unity...
<Paradisee> hola o/
<Bibiro> c'è anche il canale di kubuntu?
<Bibiro> Ciao paradisee
<Paradisee> ho  installato ubuntu 14.04 LTs 32bit su un olivetti, sembra che quando va in stanby non ne vuole sapere di tornare in vita, rimanendo con lo schermo nero
<Th72> bibiro: sono il ragazzo di prima solo che mi siè disconnesso l'ipad, adesso sono al pc.. comunque sì credo ci sia il canale...
<Bibiro> dopo do un occhio, grazie
<Bibiro> a me unity si buggava sempre quindi ho messo Kubuntu
<gio> hi
<Paradisee> io uso kde
<Guest8594> ragazzi qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<Th72> in effetti ho anche io un problema con unity, magari voi potete aiutarmi... il cursore del mio muose lampeggia, soprattutto quando il pc lavora molto, con le derivate (KDE, LXDE e XFCE) questo non succede...
<Guest8594> non riesco più a far partire il cd di ubuntu
<Th72> guarda l'ordine di boot del bios
<Guest8594> prima funzionava, lo inserivo, impostavo da bios e partiva l'installazione
<Guest8594> ora ho ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Guest8594> ho letto le varie guide sul forum ecc ma nessuna corrisponde al problema che ho
<Guest8594> perchè il mio cd prima partiva
<Th72> ma cosa intendi fare?
<Guest8594> dovrei formattare il pc e reinstallare ubuntu
<Guest8594> la stessa versione che ho ora
<Guest8594> e l'avevo già fatto, ma ora non ho idea del perchè il pc se ne sbatte del cd e fa partire subito il sistema operativo
<Th72> il tuo bios supporta il bios da chiavetta? prova con quello...
<Th72> scusa ho sbagliao volevo scrivere boot
<Guest8594> no, è un pc piuttosto schifo
<Guest8594> ma se io formattassi il pc?
<Guest8594> solo che non so come si faccia con ubuntu
<Th72> gparted, ma va usato da live se vuoi formattare tutto...
<Guest8594> non ho idea di cosa fare...
<Th72> se vuoi formattare una partizione che non è quella che stai usando lo puoi fare anche normalemente senza live...
<Guest8594> no io dovrei formattare tutto e reinstallare ubuntu
<Guest8594> e l'avevo già fatto semplicemente facendo partire il live
<Guest8594> ora non funge... so che sto dando informazioni moooooolto vaghe
<Th72> bè magari il disco è graffiato e non lo legge... so che può essere una cavolata ma non so cosa dirti :(
<caliemrr82_> salve
<caliemrr82_> jester-:  mi so scaricato e usato smartctl
<Guest8594> una volta avviato ubunto però il cd lo vede benissimo, c'è l'iso di ubuntu e se la apro mi fa vedere le varie cartelle
<caliemrr82_> è uscito passed quindi non era l'hd rotto forse è la penna usb
<Th72> Guest8594: allora il problema è perforza il bios... prova a ricontrollare l'ordine...
<Bibiro> qualche compilatore C# per linux?
<krabador> !chat | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest8594> ok ho messo come primo cd-rom, i restanti li ho lasciati nell'ordine in cui erano
<Bibiro> è sempre legato ad ubuntu, dato che non ne trovo
<glpiana> Bibiro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/CSharp sta roba qui?
<Bibiro> do un occhio
<Th72> guest8594: ok... hai provato a farlo partire?
<krabador> Bibiro, se non cerchi ...
<Guest8594>  si ma si riapre ubuntu... tra l'altro se faccio partire con wine wubi.exe mi fa fare l'installazione, in modo totalmente diverso da come l'avevo fatta io, ma non mi formatta nulla anche se la porto a termine
<krabador> Guest8594, wubi lascialo perdere
<glpiana> Guest8594, wubi con wine????
<Th72> forse perchè è in emulazione
<krabador> tra l'altro.
<Guest8594> è un file exe
<glpiana> Guest8594, sì vabbè ma che c'entra? hai impostato da bios la sequenza di boot corretta?
<Guest8594> ho messo per primo cd-rom e gli altri li ho lasciati come erano
<glpiana> Guest8594, sto leggendo quello che hai scritto sopra
<glpiana> Guest8594, tu hai messo il file iso sul disco, non hai bruciato la iso con apposito programma
<Guest8594> grazie ragazzi siete gentilissimi anche solo a starmi dietro
<Guest8594> si l'avevo fatto con daemon tools
<krabador> Guest8594, se il CD è stato fatto bene , deve partire
<glpiana> Guest8594, ci sono le guide appositamente per evitare queste cose
<glpiana> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest8594> infatti l'ho fatto già 2 volte
<Th72> prova con brasero... io mi trovo bene
<krabador> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest8594> sia una prima quando avevo windows, sia una seonda quando avevo solo ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest8594, la guida che ti ha ora indicato krabador prevede l'uso di un programma per masterizzare
<glpiana> Guest8594, leggi la guida nella parte relativa al sistema che stai usando
<krabador> in quella guida è segnalato come masterizzare correttamente un file ISO , che vada correttamente in boot
<Guest8594> io avevo masterizzato con windows 7
<Guest8594> esattamentte come c'è scritto
<glpiana> Guest8594, ma non hai usato infrarecorder
<Guest8594> infrarecorder è sotto vista
<Guest8594> non pensavo di doverlo usare anche con 7
<glpiana> Guest8594, e quindi tu che hai fatto?
<krabador> se hai nero , è uguale, purchè fai "masterizza ISO"
<Guest8594> ma rimane comunque l'interrogativo: perchè prima andava e ora no? ho scaricato l'archivio di ubuntu, ho montato l'iso con daemon e l'ho masterizzata su cd
<Bibiro> ottimo va, grazie glpiana
<glpiana> Guest8594, ma perchè l'hai montata? perchè non ti sei limitato a seguire la procedura lì indicata?
<glpiana> non si seguono le guide, si fa quel che si vuole (daemon tools poi!) e ci si lamenta che non va
<Guest8594> perchè avevo scaricato l'archivio anzichè la iso
<glpiana> Guest8594, ma che archivio e archivio!!! hai scaricato la iso. che poi windows ti mostri l'icona di un archivio compresso è un altro discorso
<glpiana> Guest8594, Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione «Scrivi sul disco», scegliere il masterizzatore e premere il bottone «Masterizza».
<Guest8594> non mi lamento, cercavo aiuto perchè pensavo dovessi far qualcosa direttamente da ubuntu, dal momento che il cd funzionava e l'ho già usato 2 volte
<krabador> se il cd funziona, usalo per installare
<krabador> dopo un bel backup
<Guest8594> il punto è che mentre prima riuscivo a farlo partire tranquillamente ora anche se da bios do la priorità al cd questo non parte, ma si avvia i sistema operativo
<glpiana> Guest8594, questo significa che il cd ha qualcosa che non va
<krabador> Guest8594 ... se il cd è partito, funziona
<krabador> non smette di funzionare
<Guest8594> ammetto che mi sto limitando a descrivere quello che succede senza dare caratteristiche tecniche o altro, ma difatto ubuntu sono riuscito ad installarlo da live 2 volte, ora non riesco a farlo partire più
<krabador> ma dallo stesso supporto?
<glpiana> Guest8594, da questa live?
<Guest8594> dallo stesso pc?
<krabador> dallo stesso CD, l'hai installata 2 volte?
<krabador> e ora non va?
<Guest8594> si dallo stesso cd, prima mentre avevo solo windows xp (cancellato per ubuntu) e poi di nuovo da ubuntu perchè l'avevo intasato e volevo formattarlo
<krabador> allora il CD non ha problemi
<krabador> forse la macchina
<Guest8594> ma il pc non posso formattarlo in qualche modo e provare poi a reinstallare ubuntu?
<glpiana> Guest8594, se non parte il cd come fai a installarlo?
<Guest8594> non ne ho idea effettivamente
<glpiana> Guest8594, hai un altro cd/dvd avviabile di qualsiasi sistema operativo per vedere se il pc fa boot da cd?
<Guest8594> si, hai ragione! ora provo
<krabador> Guest8594, sicuro che non sia andato il lettore?
<camote> ciao a tutti
<Guest8594> no quello no perchè cd di musica o anche queso li legge
<Guest8594> ma solo una volta avviato il sistema operativo
<camote> sto installando una stampante su kubuntu
<camote> ho scaricato i pacchetti dal sito. devo metterli in una cartella particolare_
<glpiana> camote, che stampante è?
<camote> glpiana: ssamsung
<glpiana> camote, la samsung non ha fatto una sola stampante
<camote> glpiana: sorry...xpress M2070
<camote> glpiana: [ wireless
<glpiana> camote, anzitutto collegala usb e poi scrivi: lsusb         in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | camote
<ubot-it> camote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<camote> glpiana: non ho con me un cavo usb, pensavo di farlo direttamente wireless
<nuccio> salve, ho dei problemi con il cd live di ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> ovvero?
<nuccio> in pratica, una volta avviata la prova, lo schermo diventa a righe dopo pochi secondi di utlizzo
<glpiana> camote, boh, prova ad andare qui: http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SL-M2070/SEE e scendi fino a driver, ci trovi il pacchetto per linux
<nuccio> è possibile che l'hardware sia troppo scarso?
<krabador> elencalo
<krabador> con precisione
<nuccio> processo AMD 64x Dual Core
<nuccio> Ram 1,75Gb
<krabador> quale di preciso?
<caliemrr82_> qualcuno mi aiutare a leggere un risultato di smartctl? grazie
<glpiana> nuccio, avvia il cd, premi un tasto quando visualizzi le due icona in basso. premi f6, scegli l'opzione nomodeset e avvia il sistema in prova. vedi se persiste
<glpiana> !paste | caliemrr82_
<ubot-it> caliemrr82_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<camote> glpiana: ho gia' scaricato i lpacchetto solo non so come da terminal entrare nella cartella dove [ salvato il pacchetto e estraqrlo
<krabador> nuccio , scheda video?
<glpiana> camote, dove l'hai salvato?
<camote> glpiana: nella cartella modelli
<nuccio> nVidia GeForce
<glpiana> camote, nella cartella modelli. ah bene. e dove starebbe sta cartella modelli?
<nuccio> cosa cambia con nomodeset? (scusate è tutto nuovo per me)
<glpiana> nuccio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<caliemrr82_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7847608/ glpiana  solo capire se è danneggiato, dal 1 test sta scritto no ma il 2 non riesco a capire
<camote> glpiana: nella home
<nuccio> glpiana, grazie do un'occhiata :D
<krabador> caliemrr82_, da 3 errori ,ma , e lo sai bene , qui si parla solo del sistema
<Guest8594> il cd parte da altri pc e nel mentre ne ho creato uno nuovo
<glpiana> camote, nel terminale scrivi: cd modelli
<camote> glpiana: ok fatto
<glpiana> camote, scrivi: ls     e vedi se è elencato il file
<caliemrr82_> pensavo che potessi chiedere visto che vorrei installare lubuntu sull hd krabador
<krabador> le tue supposizioni sono sempre un po' troppo arbitrarie
<camote> glpiana: si c'e'
<krabador> caliemrr82_, quando vuoi installare lubuntu, ed hai problemi, vieni pure qui
<glpiana> camote, è un tar.gz?
<Guest8594> aaaaaaaallora ho provato e non va nemmeno quello nuovo, fatto seguendo la procedura passo passo
<caliemrr82_> ma krabador  io ho avuto proprio problemi con l 'installazione di lubuntu su questo hd, e ho parlato prima con jester-
<camote> glpiana: si esatto
<glpiana> camote, scrivi: tar xvfz seguito dal nome del file
<krabador> caliemrr82_, il risultato del log è eloquente , il disco ha problemi, qui non si riparano. È chiaro così?
<caliemrr82_> okok lo butto
<caliemrr82_> vabbè
<camote> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> camote, dai di nuovo: ls   e dovresti vedere una nuova directory
<camote> glpiana: ora il file [ preceduto da uld
<glpiana> camote, eh?
<camote> glpiana: ULD_V1.00.27.04.tar.gz preceduto da uld di colo re blu. sulla finestra si e' creata la cartella uld
<glpiana> camote, cd uld
<camote> cd uld
<camote> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> camote, dai ls e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | camote
<ubot-it> camote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<camote> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7847666/
<glpiana> camote, puoi rpovare a dare: sudo sh install-printer.sh
<camote> glpiana: ok installazione completata :)
<glpiana> camote, e funziona?
<ninni> aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pw dimenticata!
<camote> glpiana: ora provo...dovrebbe andare gia' tramite wireless vero?
<glpiana> camote, non ne ho idea. l'ha vista l'installer?
<glpiana> ninni, da te o dal proprietario del pc?
<ninni> sono io
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ninni> mi hai salvato la vita:-))
<camote> glpiana: funziona...ma non scrive niente
<glpiana> camote, con altri sistemi funziona correttamente?
<camote> glpiana: devo fare piu' prove visto che e' nuova?
<glpiana> camote, ha mai stampato?
<camote> glpiana: l'ho comprata ieri
<glpiana> camote, hai levato tutte le protezioni alle cartucce/toner? le istruzioni cosa dicono di fare?
<camote> glpiana: mi sembra di aver tolto tutto. e' laser ...non saprei
<glpiana> camote, leggi le istruzioni, altro non so dirti
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<camote> glpciao grazie
<camote> ciao gente
<camote> per installare una nuova stampante wireless mi viene richiesto l[indirizzo ip. come lo trovo?
<mibofra> camote: non lo trova da solo cups?
<mibofra> camote: quando configuri la stampante dovrebbe cercarla la configurazione guidata la stampante in rete
<camote> mibofra: non la vede purtroppo, la sto inserendo manulmante come da istruzioni
<camote> mibofra: e mi chiede l'id
<mibofra> camote: io farei assegnare al router un ip statico alla stampante
<camote> mibofra: e' il router della teletu...non saprei da dove partire
<mibofra> camote: anche perché se cambia sempre ip la stampante, dovrai riconfigurarla ogni volta
<camote> mibofra: come sarebbe che cambia ip? non vale sempre quello inserito?
<mibofra> camote: intanto dovresti munirti dell'indirizzo mac della stampante
<mibofra> camote: solitamente i router assegano un indirizzo ip arbitrario ad un device ogni volta che si connette
<camote> mibofra: quindi come faccio?
<mibofra> quindi con buona probabilità sarà diverso ogni volta che accendi la stampante
<camote> mibofra: allora a che serve mettere l'ip se poi cambia? eppure le istruzioni sono cosi'
<mibofra> camote: da qualche parte la stampante (etichetta, libretto delle istruzioni) deve riportare l'indirizzo mac della stampante
<camote> mibofra: come e' composto? provo a cercarlo
<mibofra> camote: noi diciamo al router di fare una eccezione, in modo che assegni lo stesso indirizzo ip alla stampante ogni volta che si comnette
<mibofra> *connette
<camote> mibofra: mi spieghi come fare?
<mibofra> camote: devi cercare qualcosa simile a questo : 12:A5:D0:85:18:9A
<mibofra> su etichetta o libretto delle istruzioni te lo deve riportare come mac address o indirizzo hardware (hardware address abbreviato in hwadd)
<mibofra> camote: al limite guarda anche sulla confezione della stampante
<mibofra> *lo scatolo con il quale l'hai comprato
<camote> mibofra: non trovo niente
<camote> mibofra: come trovo l'ip del pc? almeno faccio una prova di stampa
<mibofra> camote: l'ip della stampante dici forse
<camote> mibofra: si scusa
<mibofra> camote: senza avere il mac della stampante puoi andare a muzzo lol
<mibofra> camote: quanti dispositivi hai connessi al router?
<camote> mibofra: solo il pc per ora
<mibofra> camote: che ip ha il tuo pc in rete locale?
<camote> mibofra: non so come troverlo
<mibofra> camote: dall'indicatore di rete clic con il tasto destro su di esso e poi su informazioni connessione
<mibofra> lol e si è disconnesso
<ilovelinux> Ciao a tutti!
<ilovelinux> Mi potreste consigliare dei giochi per Ubuntu
<Guest84085> weee!
<ilovelinux> ora puoi parlare
<Guest84085> beeene! ho un pc acer aspire one d255 2dqkk... intel atom processor 450 (1.66GHZ 512kb cache) con 2GB di ram... vorrei installare Ubuntu 14.04 (32bit)
<ilovelinux> si.... e allora?
<Guest84085> come funzionerebbe il computer?? per ora tutti i sistemi operativi che ho provato (forse perché erano tutti 64 bit) hanno SEMPRE avuto problemi
<ilovelinux> Che genere di problemi?
<Guest84085> per esempio ubuntu 13.10 (64 bit) mi freezza sempre
<ilovelinux> 13.10 è fuori supporto
<Guest84085> win 7 (64 bit) lasciamo perdere... ogni volta che lo utilizzo mi strappo i capelli
<ilovelinux> è sconsigliatissimo installare un 64 bit in un compuuter con meno di 4 Gb di ram
<Guest84085> eeeeccoo!
<Guest84085> anche perché i generi di problemi ce li ho avuti con 1 gb di ram
<Guest84085> ora vorrei fare upgrade di ram
<Guest84085> (ora ho 1gb)
<Guest84085> e vorrei portare a 2 gb
<ilovelinux> se installi una 32 bit sei a posto anche con un Gb
<ilovelinux> l'upgrade tee lo consiglio, ubuntu ci starebbe un pò stretto
<Guest84085> mi sto scervellando... perché so che il mio è un computer un po' scrauso ma i sono affezionato...
<Guest84085> ma mi servirebbe anche un computer un po' potente per settembre che inizio l'università e ne farò un uso esagerato
<Guest84085> quindi voglio potenza e affidabilità dal mio pc
<faso> Buonasera ! Usavo tellico con la 12.04.Sono passato alla 14.04 e tutti i collegamenti con i files del HD non funzionano più.Si può risolvere ? Grazie!
<ilovelinux> 1 Gb di ram costa 10 euro
<ilovelinux> faso che collegamenti?
<Guest84085> quindi dici che con un upgrade di ram e utilizzando una versione a 32 bit andrebbe alla grande?
<ilovelinux> come li avevi creati?
<ilovelinux> SI ;)
<Guest84085> sicuro sicuro  sicuro?
<ilovelinux> Poi se installi una versione più leggera di Ubuntu ancora meglio
<ilovelinux> Si
<faso> quelli che aprono un file direttamente da tellico.
<Guest84085> ti faccio causa sennò eh! hahahaha!! ;) ;) ;)
<ilovelinux> ;;)
<Guest84085> con "più leggera" che intendi?
<Guest84085> 32bit?
<ilovelinux> faso: come li avevi creati
<faso> lo usi tellico ?
<ilovelinux> Guest...: intendo tibo Lubuntu, Xubuntu
<ilovelinux> no
<Guest84085> ha
<Guest84085> ah
<ilovelinux> Guesto: derivate
<Guest84085> mmmm
<Guest84085> ooko
<ilovelinux> faso: che errori ti danni?
<Guest84085> CIAOOOO!! ;) grazie per tuuutti i consiglioozzi!
<ilovelinux> di niente ;)
<faso> ilove: non voglio essere prolisso :-) sai come funzica tellico ? :-)
<ilovelinux> no, che errori ti da? (Mentre cerco su internet)
<faso> ok , c'è in tellico la possibilità di indirizzarlo direttamente a un dato file del quale ho fatto un "record" su tellico.
<faso> ok ?
<ilovelinux> ok
<faso> con la 14.04 non va più.
<ilovelinux> Hai controllato che l'hd sia montato nella stessa posizione?
<faso> eeeeecccoooo !!!!!
<faso> quindi magari 12.04 ha montato l'HD in una posiziome diversa ?
<ilovelinux> Esatto
<faso> 14.04 volevo dire
<faso> allora fammi capire come si fa a cambiare le posizioni del HD. Penso proprio che sia lì la questione. Ma devo sapere come fare.
<ilovelinux> Controlla il percorso fra le impostazioni di tellico
<ilovelinux> e postamelo
<faso> guardo un'attimo... aspetta...
<faso> mmmh... non credo ci sia questa possibilità , nelle impostazioni quella cosa non c'è...
<ilovelinux> E allora da dove le prende le informazioni?????
<ilovelinux> Sei di roma, vero?
<faso> c'è un campo in ogni record che quando lo devi impostare ti apre una finestra con il o i vari HD. Localizzi il file e ci clicchi.
<faso> roma io ? xke ?
<faso> cmq no.
<faso> TN
<ilovelinux> Non so...
<ilovelinux> sei quà vero: https://www.google.it/maps/preview?q=42.833302,12.8333&client=ubuntu-browser&ie=UTF-8&ei=TiLRU8b2FoiBywP8yoKgCw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ ?
<faso> Va beh , gli scrivo una mail all'autore
<faso> Per la cartina... niente di più sbagliato....
<ilovelinux> non sei quà: coordinates (lat,lon): 42.833302,12.8333
<faso> posso chiedere perche me lo chiedi ?
<faso> per le ultime coordinate devo controllare , sai com'è , non me le ricordo....
<ilovelinux> per saperlo
<faso> diciamo che hai sbagliato per un paio di centinaia di km
<ilovelinux> O_O
<faso> dai !  grazie , alle prossime !
<ilovelinux> dI NIENTE, IN CASO CHIEDI SUL FORUM
<ilovelinux> ops, maiuscolo....
<faso> ;=)
<carved_top> ciao a tutti
<ilovelinux> Già salutato ;)
<carved_top> eheh
<ilovelinux> ciao camote
<ilovelinux> qualche problema?
<carved_top> devi picchiarlo?
<ilovelinux> se non risponde si :asd:
<krabador> ilovelinux, fai assistenza preventiva?
<carved_top> no, a pagamento
<ilovelinux> !ciao | Saggit
<ubot-it> Saggit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> carved_top, sei ilovelinux ?
<ilovelinux> carved_top non è ilovelinux
<ilovelinux> carved_top è un moderatore globale del forum di Ubuntu-it
<carved_top> no, carved_top è carved_top, nessuno è carved_top se non carved_top :D
<krabador> e
<krabador> perchè rispondi per ilovelinux ?
<Mattia> ciao a tutti ho un problema, chi mipuo aiutare?
<carved_top> per scherzare, scusami
<carved_top> ciao, scrivi pure il tuo problema
<krabador> Mattia, chiedi
<Mattia> possiedo windows 7 ed ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04
<Mattia> ho masterizzato .iso sul cd ed ho riavviato il pc facendo partire l installazione di ubuntu
<ilovelinux> si, e allora?
<krabador> ilovelinux, ha ansia?
<krabador> *hai
<ilovelinux> si
<krabador> ilovelinux, allora è offtopic
<ilovelinux>  Krabador c'é molta confisione nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ilovelinux, è il canale per tutto l'offtopic, ti sta offendendo qualcuno'
<ilovelinux> no, ma si parla di....
<carved_top> krabador, che c'è non posso fare una battuta?
<krabador> ilovelinux, di?
<ilovelinux> niente, niente...
<Ab3L> ciao. ho fatto un aggiornamento or ora (apt-get update  upgrade, per intenderci) e ottengo questo messaggio:
<Ab3L> grub-install: avviso: Il settore 32 è già in uso dal programma "FlexNet", viene saltato. Questo software potrebbe causare problemi di avvio, o altri, nel futuro. Informare gli autori e avvisarli di non archiviare dati nell'intervallo del MBR.
<Ab3L> avete idea da dove sbuca questo FlexNet? o come fare a ritrovarne l'origine? (non mi ricordo d'aver mai installato una roba simile)
<Ab3L> può essere un rimasuglio del vecchissimo windows vista preinstallato all'acquisto del pc? (anche se poi ho formattato l'harddisk diverse volte?)
<krabador> Ab3L, locate flexnet , che dice?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flexnet
<Ab3L> muti entrambi.
<jester-> Ab3L: seccondo me hai pacioccato con altro bootl loader
<ilovelinux> CIao a tutti, mi potreste consigliare un gestore backup della wii?
<Ab3L> pure con grep -i. non esce nulla
<jester-> Ab3L: sarebbe utile ripristinare il mbr e po reinstallare grub
<Ab3L> jester-: a parte quello di windows quando ancora avevo il dualboot... ma ormai è da tempo che l'ho piallato
<Ab3L> jester-: non è che unetbootin mi piazza roba nel mbr?
<jester-> Ab3L: di fatto aggiornando grub trova mbr occupato da altro
<ilovelinux> CIao a tutti, mi potreste consigliare un gestore backup della wii?
<jester-> centra na sega unetboot
<jester-> !chat ilovelinux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ilovelinux'
<ilovelinux> !chat | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux, please see my private message
<jester-> !chat | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilovelinux> Come controllo la temperatura del processore
<carved_top> sensors - apt-get install sensors
<Ab3L> jester-: appunto. unetbootin non può essere il problema. ora le grane mi arrivano per il ripristino dell'mbr. se reinstallo il grub, l'mbr non viene sovrascritto?
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<ilovelinux> veramente sensors fa parte di lm-sensors
<jester-> poi sudo install-grub /dev/sda se sda parte al boot e sudo update-grub
<ilovelinux> e poi lm-sensors non mi unziona
<carved_top> pardon, ho scritto di getto ilovelinux
<ilovelinux> fa niente
<carved_top> se non ti funziona, prova a leggere nella wiki o riportare l'errore su pastebin
<carved_top> cioè incollare in pastebin e postare il link ecco
<Ab3L> jester-: ma io non ho più windows e manco lo voglio su questo pc. non mi serve e non ha mai funzionato.
<ilovelinux> carved_top: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848492/
<carved_top> sembra che il tuo pc non abbia sensori, hai provato a cercare anche su google e letto la wiki?
<ilovelinux> si, già fatto, è da settimane che cerco senza trovare niente
<carved_top> ho letto che ha scansionato ma non ha trovato nulla, peccato
<ilovelinux> Quindi? Niente da fare? :((
<ilovelinux> TheSin_
<ilovelinux> eccoti!
<TheSin_> we
<TheSin_> Come stai?
<ilovelinux> tutto bene, tu?
<ilovelinux> con samba come va?+
<TheSin_> eh, come va, male purtroppo
<ilovelinux> perché??
<cybernova> !chat | ilovelinux TheSin_
<ubot-it> ilovelinux TheSin_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carved_top> ilovelinux, temo di no
<TheSin_> è venuto un amico poco fa, che gli ho fatto dare un occhiata che avevo troppo spazio occupato sull'hard disk, ha fatto una serie di test, ha trovato che avevo un mare di file di installazioni di UBUNTU temporanei e li ha eliminati, a che c'era gli ho fatto fare test sull'hard disk e mi sono fatto attivare il cubo
<TheSin_> se n'è appena andato, e l'hard disk esterno non ce l'ho piu dove me l'avevi messo tu, e dagli altri pc non lo vedono piu'
<TheSin_> non so perchè si è spostato
<TheSin_> mi aiuti a rimetterlo come l'avevamo messo ieri
<TheSin_> ?
<ilovelinux> dai: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ilovelinux> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD
<TheSin_> adesso ce l'ho di nuovo su media/user
<ilovelinux> dai: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<TheSin_> ma mi resta li o appena riavvio me lo sposta di nuovo?
<ilovelinux> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD
<TheSin_> potrebbe esere questo che è successo
<TheSin_> non riesco a condividerlo direttamente da dovè?
<ilovelinux> si, è successo questo, puoi fare che ad ogi avvio te lo sposta li
<TheSin_> ma dalla location di default non lo posso condividere?
<ilovelinux> ma se non trova l'HD attacccato devi premere invio per continuare
<carved_top> io vado, ciao a tutti
<ilovelinux> no, percchè gli altri utenti non hanno i permessi necessari
<ilovelinux> ciao carved_top
<TheSin_> diamo i permessi a tutti
<TheSin_> non si puo'?
<ilovelinux> no
<krabador> TheSin_, lascia pure le chiavi di casa fuori dalla porta
<ilovelinux> !chat | Krabador
<ubot-it> Krabador: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TheSin_> sempre simpaticissimo krabador :D sono in rete locale, mi serve che l'hd esterno sia accessibile da ovunque in casa
<krabador> TheSin_, e sono macchine di diverso sistema
<TheSin_> ilovelinux, quindi devo impostare che questi 2 comandi che mi hai dato devono essere effettuati ogni volta che avvio il pc?
<ilovelinux> thesin
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> puoi creare uno script
<krabador> ilovelinux, proprio tu che chiedevi roba per la wii, 2 secondi fa?
<TheSin_> ero riuscito a metterlo in rete il primo giorno che ho installato, facendo click destro, adesso non me lo fa piu'
<jester-> Ab3L: hai capito il senso o no
<TheSin_> reimpostare la condivisione di kubuntu in maniera efficiente sarebbe l'ideale, come faccio su windows, condividi, e accesso totale a tutti
<jester-> Ab3L: centra no winzoz, devi pulire mbr dalla ciofeca che forse involontariamente hai installato e occhio che se rivvii cosi facile che non parta piu il sistema
<Ab3L> jester-: mi pare che quello mi faccia rimettere l'mbr per il dualboot
<ubintunew> ciao
<jester-> Ab3L: e 4  mbr è settore di avvio occupata da altro
<jester-> che sai winz o altro non interessa
<jester-> ripristinando tolgie la ciofeca e grub si renistalla
<TheSin_> quindi come faccio a reimpostare la condivisione file e cartelle in maniera che rimanga? formatto e reinstallo kubuntu?
<TheSin_> spero ci sia un sistema meno drastico
<Ab3L> jester-: sulla guida, mi pare che l'unico caso che s'avvicina al mio caso è quello di dare questo comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx. bon, sda nel mio caso.
<jester-> Ab3L: vedi un po te
<ubintunew> volevo chiedere consiglio, sto per acquistare un asus vivopc, ho letto che posso installare ubuntu, ma sono alle prime armi !, leggendo ho visto un forum che diceva che ubuntu non riconosce la wireless del pc? sapete come si può risolvere?
<jester-> Ab3L: devi prima installare il pacchetto
<Ab3L> ma sta scritto che quel comando mi ripristina l'mbr di windows. io non ho più bisogno di windows. non penso sia il buon comando, ma vorrei ripulire l'mbr e poter fare un bel grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> ubintunew: le riconosce tutte meno broadcom a cui serve un driver proprietatario e firmware
<jester-> Ab3L: e 5  ripristina e poi reinstalla grub
<Ab3L> ok. ci provo. che vuoi... son svizzero d'oltr'alpe
<jester-> azzo sso duri di testa gli svisserotti
<ubintunew> jester si può scraicare il driver apposito?
<TheSin_> krabador mi dai una mano tu?
<TheSin_> cè qualcosa che non va con la condivisione cartelle
<ilovelinux> tipo?
<ilovelinux> puoi reimopstare le configurazioni di Samba
<TheSin_> volendo
<TheSin_> come faccio?
<ilovelinux> dovrebbe esserci una cartella nascosta nominata: .samba
<ilovelinux> dovrebbe trovarsi o nella tua home
<ilovelinux> o nella cartella .config
<ilovelinux> della tua home
<TheSin_> var lib samba?
<ilovelinux> no
<ilovelinux> nella home
<TheSin_> nella home non la vedo
<TheSin_> non cè
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ dai chmod 777 /media/nomeutente/*
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente e sudo chmado 777 /media/nomeutente/*
<TheSin_> chmado command not found
<Ab3L> jester-: (e 6) stesso errore: http://pastebin.com/GqQgpV8j
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente e sudo chmoo 777 /media/nomeutente/*
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente e sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente/*
<TheSin_> ah ok 1 con * e uno senza
<TheSin_> fatto
<TheSin_> ora?
<TheSin_> nessun errore da terminal
<ilovelinux> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ilovelinux> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<ilovelinux> gksudo system-config-samba
<TheSin_> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<TheSin_> al scondo comando
<ilovelinux> vai nel file manager e clicca sull'hd
<TheSin_> è di nuovo sotto l'user
<TheSin_> faccio click destro e vado su settings
<TheSin_> e riattivo la condivisione?
<ilovelinux> modifica il perocorso con quello attuale
<ilovelinux> e dai
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente e sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente/*
<ilovelinux> di nuovo
<TheSin_> modifco il percorso dal pannello di samba dici?
<ilovelinux> si
<TheSin_> fatto
<ilovelinux> hai dato:
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente e sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente/*
<ilovelinux> di nuovo?
<TheSin_> si
<TheSin_> ma dall'altro pc lo vede vuoto
<ilovelinux> posta: ls /media/nomeutente
<ilovelinux> su pastebin
<jester-> installare system-config-samba e usarlo per fare le condivisioni?
<TheSin_> mi dice il nome dell'hd in blu
<TheSin_> jester fatto
<jester-> sempre che non ai cannibalizzato smb.conf
<TheSin_> non credo
<ilovelinux> posta: ls /media/nomeutente
<TheSin_> ilovelinux mi esce solo il nome dell'hd scritto in blu con quel comando
<TheSin_> chiamiamolo XXX
<ilovelinux> ok, dai:
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente/XXX/*
<TheSin_>  mi da errore perchè sono piu' aprole
<TheSin_> parole
<TheSin_> fatto
<TheSin_> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomeutente/XXX*/*
<TheSin_> non ha dato errori
<ilovelinux> prova se lo vede
<TheSin_> no
<TheSin_> vuoto
<TheSin_> devo dare i permessi di leggere lh a tutti
<TheSin_> l'hd
<ilovelinux> si
<TheSin_> cè un menu di permessi se faccio click destro ma non me li salva se li cambio
<qwertz007> qualcuno sa come faccio a correggere questo problema? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/998087 non capisco come applicare la patch
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ posta: ls /etc/samba
<ilovelinux> su pastebin
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848742/
<ilovelinux> posta: cat /etc/samba/smb.cnf
<Micky1> volevo ringraziare pubblicamente cybernova che con il suo aiuto nel configurare il file /etc/network/interfaces mi ha aiutato a connettere automaticamente il pc alla wifi all'avvio, Grazie Tante !
<Ab3L> grazie a jester- per avermi segnalato come eliminare il problema dell'errore di grub-install dovuto a FlexNet (settore 32): <jester-> Ab3L: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<TheSin_> No such file or directory
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848766/
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848773/
<jester-> TheSin_: smb.conf non .cnf
<ilovelinux> posta: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<TheSin_> ci sono dati sensibili, li oscuro?
<jester-> lol
<ilovelinux> no, se vuoi puoi oscurare il nome utente equello dell'hd
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848788/
<TheSin_> oscurati
<cybernova> Micky1, figurati :)
<TheSin_> :/
<TheSin_> jester per ripristinare il sistema di condivisione file e cartelle a comera di default come faccio?
<jester-> TheSin_: se hai una copia ripristina smb.comf
<TheSin_> una copia del file? dove la trovo?
<jester-> TheSin_: comunque la condivisione avviene fra pc e pc e che si condivide da linux a altro os deve essere nella home
<TheSin_> dall'interfaccia grafica vorrei condividere l''hardisk esterno che sta in root media user facendo click destro e dando accesso in rete locale a tutti
<jester-> mica si deve montare la partizione winz
<jester-> TheSin_: lo fai montare nella home
<TheSin_> si ma appena riavvio torna in media
<jester-> fai una cartella samba e ci monti la partizione
<jester-> che poi condividi
<TheSin_> mi spieghi cosa comporta e come dovrei fare passo passo?
<jester-> TheSin_: ma un hd esterno usando samba ha poi senso se lo condovidi con samba in altri pc in lan
<jester-> se lo minti in media non hai i permessi per scrivere
<jester-> monti*
<TheSin_> si, ho 5 computer qui e i file di lavoro li tengo li
<ilovelinux> può cambiare i permessi
<TheSin_> devono essere accessibili da tutti
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ puoi creare un server FTP
<ilovelinux> come ho fatto io
<jester-> TheSin_: per condivisione cosa intendi
<TheSin_> :( una cartella condivisa è piu' comoda per modificare e spostare file
<TheSin_> accesso totale a quell'hard disk
<jester-> TheSin_: eh ma dal solo pc o in lan
<TheSin_> lan
<jester-> allora lo monti nella home in una cartella e poi setti la condivisione
<TheSin_> si ieri abbiamo risolto cosi', poi ho riavviato il pc ed è tornato in media
<TheSin_> non posso dare i permessi su media?
<jester-> TheSin_: o crivi fstab di conseguenza o lo monti a mano
<jester-> se clicchi nel file manager in media lo monta
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ perchè non fai un servere FTP che non hai bisogno neanche della lan
<maria__> salve
<ilovelinux> salve maria__
<maria__> c'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare?
<ilovelinux> io ci sono
<maria__> grazie.
<maria__> Ho scaricato la versione 14.04 varie volte ma sempre quando voglio istallare mi vengono errori
<TheSin_> sta cosa di fstab come funziona?
<TheSin_> preferisco la condivisione diretta il server ftp non va bene
<TheSin_> altrimenti facciamo lo script che me lo sposta a ogni avvio e sti ciufoli
<jester-> TheSin_: fai una cartella samba nella home
<TheSin_> fatta
<jester-> TheSin_: poi sudo mount ~/samba /dev/sdx
<jester-> e la condividi
<jester-> smonta prima da media
<TheSin_> e mi rimane li anche se riavvio?
<jester-> TheSin_: lo fai a mano tutte le volte
<jester-> il montaggio
<TheSin_> ma è normale che non lo posso condividere da li dovè? ricordo di averlo fatto appena ho installato kubuntu
<maria__> ci sei?
<ilovelinux> si, scusami
<ilovelinux> che tipo di errori?
<ilovelinux> Che versione hai scaricato (32 o 64 bit)
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ puoi creare uno script
<TheSin_> 64
<ilovelinux> parlavo con maria__
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ puoi creare uno script
<TheSin_> lol ok
<ilovelinux> per monatrlo
<TheSin_> linux, ieri me l'hai rimontato in media HD
<TheSin_> e da li andava fino a prima che riavviassi, lo rimentto li?
<jester-> eh dal terminale con la frecci su è troppo faticoso nè
<maria__> errore 2000 in vari settori
<ilovelinux> Thesin_ crea uno script
<TheSin_> ok facciamolo, come si fa?
<ilovelinux> Maria__ hai controllato che il disco non sia danneggiato ed hai controllato l'md5 dell'iso?
<TheSin_> intanto rimettiamolo in HD
<TheSin_> era unmount mount
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ ecco a te:
<maria__> beh il disco va bene.  Ho prima istallato la versione 12.10 che mi funziona anche se con problemi
<ilovelinux> hai controllato l'md5 dell'iso?
<ilovelinux> TheSin_
<maria__> non so come farlo
<ilovelinux> !md5 | maria__
<ubot-it> maria__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848921/
<ilovelinux> copia tutto in un file di testo
<maria__> ok
<TheSin_> salvato
<TheSin_> ora?
<ilovelinux> nomina il file in HD e mettilo nella home
<ilovelinux> poi dai:
<ilovelinux> chmod +x HD
<ilovelinux> e
<ilovelinux> ./HD
<ilovelinux> e ti farà tutto lui automaticamente
<maria__> ci provo. grazie
<ilovelinux> stavo parlando con TheSin_
<ilovelinux> maria hai calcolato l'MD5?
<TheSin_> intanto l'ho fatto a mano
<TheSin_> ho messo le due stringhe inserite li
<TheSin_> come faccio a rimetterlo online?
<ilovelinux> gksudo system-config-samba
<TheSin_> ok è online
<ilovelinux> perfetto, ora dovrebbe accedere
<TheSin_> ora senza che riapro il pannello di smba con la script funzionerà sempre la condivione?
<ilovelinux> si, hai salvato il file nella home nominandolo HD?
<TheSin_> l'ho salvato nella cartella Samba su root
<ilovelinux> No, salvalo nella home chiamandolo HD
<TheSin_> ok
<TheSin_> è nella home e si chiama HD
<TheSin_> per sapere se funziona come faccio?
<TheSin_> riavvio il pc?
<maria__> ilovelinux ho provato con hashcalc che ce l'ho e non mi viene bene l'iso
<TheSin_> maria, hai provato a installare da USB?
<TheSin_> a volte i cd fanno i capricci
<TheSin_> generalmente da USB aumentano le chance che vada tutto liscio, almeno non si muove
<krabador> TheSin_, se il pc è adolescente , no
<TheSin_> dipende non ho molta fiducia sull'hardware prodotto dopo il 2005
<krabador> certo, quello prima è immortale
<TheSin_> li producevano con molta piu' attenzione
<krabador> certo, tutti bootabili USB
<maria__> no, non ho provato con usb
<krabador> maria_, di che pc parliamo ?
<TheSin_> krabador il mio pc ha 10 anni e manco se ci spari si ferma
<krabador> !amefunge | TheSin_
<ubot-it> TheSin_: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<TheSin_> e ho un altreo di 15 anni che funziona ancora, quelli + giovani invece vanno e vengono dai tecnici
<maria__> sto lavorando con un pc compaq su windows 7, ma vorrei istallare l'ubuntu su un asus del 2007
<TheSin_> parlo della qualità della componentistica piu' datata
<TheSin_> non del se funziona a me funziona a tutti
<krabador> TheSin_ il discorso sarebbe lungo e questa non è la sede
<ilovelinux> TheSin_
<TheSin_> ok
<TheSin_> bentornato ilovelinux
<krabador> maria_ , elenca le caratteristiche
<ilovelinux> ad ogi avvio basta che fai doppio chlick sul file e poi esegui nel terminale
<TheSin_> lol ok, speravo fosse piu' automatica la cosa, ma è sempre un compromesso accettabile
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ se vuoi puoi avviare lo script all'avvio
<TheSin_> magari in questi giorni mi studio se esiste un modo per dare i permessi anche se sta dentro la cartella media
<ilovelinux> ma se non è attaccata l'hd ti verra un errore e dovrai premere invio
<TheSin_> si meglio mettere lo script all'avvio, ma poi samba lo trova o devo lanciare la config di samba a mano?
<TheSin_> l'hd non si smuove da qui, sempre attaccato
<ilovelinux> no, lo trova
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> aspetta
<fabio_> sera
<maria__> sto scaricando il cygwin ma ci mette tempo
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ dai
<TheSin_> meno male che è LTS, deve funzionare per 5 anni sto script
<ilovelinux> mv ~/HD /etc/rc.local/HD.sh
<ilovelinux> e poi
<TheSin_> mv: failed to access ‘/etc/rc.local/HD.sh’: Not a directory
<ilovelinux> colpa mia, dai:
<fabio_> esiste stringa da terminale per fargli fare l MD5 di un file? senza dover scaricare GtkHash?
<ilovelinux> mv ~/HD /etc/init.d/HD.sh
<ilovelinux> fabio_ si, basta dare: md5sum nomefile.iso
<TheSin_> mv: cannot move ‘/home/harlock/HD’ to ‘/etc/init.d/HD.sh’: Permission denied
<ilovelinux> sudo mv ~/HD /etc/init.d/HD.sh
<ilovelinux> sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/HD.sh
<ilovelinux> sudo update-rc.d HD.sh defaults
<ugone> fabio_, md5sum file
<fabio_> ilovelinux,  glazie provo
<fabio_> ugone,  glazie
<TheSin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7849055/
<jester-> ilovelinux: pessima idea
<jester-> metterlo in programmi avvio^
<ilovelinux> Perché?
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ hai finito
<jester-> perchè è piu lpgico e non fa danni
<TheSin_> si ti ho dato quello che salta fuori
<ilovelinux> TheSin_ lo hai messo fra i programmi d'avvio
<TheSin_> che vuol dire?
<TheSin_> una specie di autoexec
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> ad ogni avvio ti monta l'hd in /media/HD
<TheSin_> ok perchè è una pessima idea jester?
<jester-> ilovelinux: non nei programmi avvio ma nei servizi lo ha messo
<cristian_c> lol
<ilovelinux> Servizi... ancora meglio
<TheSin_> oddio mi devo proccupare?
<ilovelinux> no, lo esegue ad ogni avvio
<jester-> ilovelinux: si assiste secondo la polivy della distro, se non ti garba fatti un canale tuo
<jester-> o programmi avvio c'è per decorazione
<TheSin_> vabb dai è stato di aiuto, spostiamolo su programmi avvio, come faccio?
<jester-> TheSin_: lascia stare che oramai quel che è fatto è fatto, fatti scrivere come eventualmente toglierlo da default
<TheSin_> si ma tanto sono ancora troppo nabbbo per ricordarmelo, tanto vale che  lo mettiamo dove dovrebbe stare e sono libero di dimenticarlo
<jester-> TheSin_: orendere appunti?
<jester-> prendere*
<TheSin_> sudo update-rc.d HD.sh defaults cambio default in qualcos'altro giusto?
<ilovelinux> no, basta che rimuovi lo script dando: sudo rm /etc/init.d/HD.sh
<TheSin_> ok ora dove lo metto per avviarsi in automatico?
<ilovelinux> non lo so
<jester-> TheSin_: lasasta
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<gatsu1000> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai si vedono delle specie di puntini bianchi o neri, che diventano delle "righe", a risoluzioni e refresh nemmeno troppi alti?
<gatsu1000> per ora sto provando a far partire il sistema da usb
<pdor> ciao proprio nonc''e niente da fare per un  disco che non supera lo smart test di gnomedisk utility , ma solo per la temperatura?
<pdor> 41°c
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, spiega tutto il contesto
<pdor> fsck va a buon fine
<cristian_c> pdor, quel disco su altri pc va?
<pdor> eh non ho  altri pc
<cristian_c> e ti avevo chiesto: reinstallando il sistema, i problemi spariscono?
<pdor> provo anche se non supera il test?
<gatsu1000> ciao cristian_c; eh niente, ho un vecchio celeron 1,3gh con 1gb di ram, è un itx, lo usavo come download center
<pdor> evidentemente
<gatsu1000> è da una vita che non lo usavo solo che ieri mi si è fuso il portatile
<gatsu1000> ed è l'unico "muletto" che per ora ho in casa
<pdor> okprovo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che celeron?
<gatsu1000> porc... da dove lo vedo? al momento non ricordo...
<gatsu1000> spetta
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, 'niente' non è una risposta accettabile
<gatsu1000> da device info, mi scrive celeron 215 @ 1,3ghz
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ok
<gatsu1000> scheda grafica integrata
<gatsu1000> sis 661/741/760
<gatsu1000> 128mb passati da bios
<gatsu1000> di suo ovviamente non ne ha
<gatsu1000> per ora ho provato un paio di distrubuzioni, lubuntu ed ora puppy
<gatsu1000> ma con entrambe fa la stessa cosa: con risoluzioni "alte" si vedono questi puntini ovunque
<gatsu1000> se la abbasso, e abbasso il refresh del monitor, regge molto meglio, ma compaiono lo stesso
<gatsu1000> con xp non lo fa
<pdor> scusa una cosa, ubuntu lo fa ancora fsck  in automatico ogni tot avvii? a me non risulta
<pdor> xubuntu
<cristian_c> del 2009?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, probabilmente le sis non sono più molto compatibili con i nuovi kernel
<gatsu1000> ottimo...
<gatsu1000> dimmi che c'è una soluzione facile... :P
<gatsu1000> perchè sto ancora imparando a usare linux in generale, mi arrangicchio, ma cose complicate ancora non so come farle
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sinceramente, non è il pc ideale per iniziare
<cristian_c> le sis problemi ne danno
<gatsu1000> purtroppo ho solo questo...
<gatsu1000> a meno che tu non abbia un portatile decente da vendermi a pochissimo, o una nuova motherboard per un hp dv6.... :P
<cristian_c> pdor, i controlli li ha fatti, prova come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, allora devi mettere in conto che non sarà facile e che ti devi armare di buona pazienza
<gatsu1000> ooook
<cristian_c> ergo, non pensare che sia subito pronto per l'uso quotidiano
<cristian_c> e se non riesci , pace
<pdor> ok grazie
<gatsu1000> ok... ora sto provando a cercare "soluzioni" per le sis su ubuntu
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, e sopratutto, se cerchi aiuto, prima di tutto devi descrivere esattamente e dettagliatamente la situazione
<gatsu1000> chiedo venia, hai ragione... immagino sia effettivamente difficile capire quale sia un problema se non ti viene detto che problema è
<cristian_c> ok
<gatsu1000> ho trovato dei driver
<gatsu1000> ma sono del 2008
<gatsu1000> e sono tar.bz2
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, lasciali fare
<gatsu1000> nel senso che sono inutili?
<cristian_c> saranno per kernel vecchi, e anche riuscendo a compilarli , dubito che fungano su kernel moderni
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, come richiesto prima, descrivi tutto il problema
<gatsu1000> bè, il problema rimane lo sfarfallio del monitor
<gatsu1000> nel senso puntini bianchi e neri
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sia in live che nella versione installata?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, e stai parlando di *buntu?
<gatsu1000> in questo preciso istante sono con una live di puppy
<gatsu1000> ma lo stesso problema me l'ha dato con l'ultima release di lubuntu, sempre live
<dany_> buonasera raga!!! c'è un grosso dilemma che frulla nel mio pc!!!!!
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, carica lubuntu, sai che questo canale non da supporto a derivate non ufficiali
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, quindi, prendi la live di lubuntu
<cristian_c> e avviala
<gatsu1000> ok... la ricarico... unica cosa che il problema è identico, credo quindi che il tuo primo indirizzamento, cioè la scheda video pietosa che lavora male, sia più che corretto
<gatsu1000> ok, ricarico e arrivo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, esatto
<dany_> ho installato kubuntu come sistema operativo, ora ho trovato aggiungi oggetto sul desktop e trovo notifiche pero quando vado a metterlo sul desktopo mi esce che non ho nessun applicazione di messaggistica
<cristian_c> dany_, stai parlando dei plasmoidi?
<dany_> trovata pero ho kmail come gestione della posta come devo fare??? infatti li esce che è kmail è supportate...  cristian che intendi per plasmoidi?? io ho cliccato su tasto destro e aggiungi oggetto
<cristian_c> dany_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_%28KDE%29
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_%28KDE%29#Plasmoidi
<dany_> si xD
<cristian_c> dany_, quale oggetto hai aggiunto?
<dany_> si chiama messsaggi in arrivo, notifica dei messaggi in arrivo ( come sotto titolo)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dany_, magari lo devi configurare
<dany_> l'unica configurazione che mi fa fare è quella di scegliere quel'è il mio gestore di posta; in questo caso:kmail, oltre a questo non mi chiede piu niente, se mi posti il link dove posso uploaaaaad l'immagine ti faccio lo la foto
<cristian_c> !image | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dany_> asp asp asp :S:S:S: si è ritolto da solo :S:S
<dany_> ora è esce che non ci sono mess in arrivo :S
<cristian_c> lol
<dany_> xD ora vedo se riavviando si inceppa nuovamente oppure no vengo subito
<gatsu1000> cristian_c, si sono
<gatsu1000> ho notato una cosa, mentre fa il boot a un certo punto compare la scritta "can-t load sis 630 module"
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non so cos'è il 630
<gatsu1000> credo sia il modella di sis... credo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sei sul desktop di lubuntu?
<kol__> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu?
<gatsu1000> ci sono
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, apri un terminale
<kol__> ci siete?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | kol__
<ubot-it> kol__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<gatsu1000> aperto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kol__> ho ubuntu 12.4 ma non riesco ha scaricare la lingua italiana cosa devo fare?
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7849773/
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | kol__
<ubot-it> kol__: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, http://askubuntu.com/questions/55892/how-can-i-get-video-working-properly-on-my-shuttle-ss30g2
<cristian_c> simile?
<pdor> cristian_c: reinstallato, il sistema parte ma lo smart test da' fail
<gatsu1000> ok, la foto del problema e esattamente quello che fa anche a me. abbassando pero la risoluzione, le linee scompaiono ma continuano a comparire puntini bianchi o neri in giro
<cristian_c> pdor, ma riscontri gli stessi problemi al SO?
<pdor> no
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ti consiglio di studiartelo con calma
<cristian_c> pdor,  bene
<pdor> almeno ...un avvio e' riuscito a farlo..poi sono in live adesso
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> e che faccio adesso?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e ti avevo chiesto: reinstallando il sistema, i problemi spariscono?
<cristian_c> <pdor> okprovo
<gatsu1000> ok, ho visto> faccio la prova per la live ora
<gatsu1000> mi son comunque segnato anche la conf di xorg nel caso
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, salvati la pagina linkata
<cristian_c> da qualche parte
<gatsu1000> yep
<pdor> ok speriamo :)
<gatsu1000> cristian_c , buone nuove
<gatsu1000> ho provato a mettere nomodeset e xforcevesa come opzione di boot
<gatsu1000> ora funge, niente piu strisce o puntini in giro
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, perfetto, più semplice di quel che sembrava
<gatsu1000> ora, solo un ultima domanda: dopo l installazione, come lo metto permanente al boot!@#$%^&*()_+}{|\][;:'"
<gatsu1000> porc
<gatsu1000> scusate
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, credo che però avrai delle limitazioni nel sistema avendo utilizzato questi flag
<gatsu1000> stavo cercando il punto di domanda...
<cristian_c> ma l'importante è che il problema sia sparito
<gatsu1000> limitazioni di che tipo?
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, probabilmente a livello grafico, ma immagino anche luminosità, ecc...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ma comunque accettabile in confronto ad avere uno schermo a strisce
<gatsu1000> ti diro che e praticamente perfetto
<gatsu1000> ovviamene considerando che e un pc con un monitor vecchio
<gatsu1000> ti devo almeno 2 birre
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, una cosa però potresti farla
<cristian_c> al posto della birra
<kol__> si puo scaricare la lingua italiana da terminale visto che e impossibile scaricarla da impostazioni?
<cristian_c> kol__, impostazioni di cosa?
<gatsu1000> dimmi pure
<cristian_c> !sis | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<gatsu1000> anche se non capisco il rifiuto della birra
<kol__> da lenguage support
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, lol
<cristian_c> kol__, che problemi riscontri?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, se guardi questa pagina, il problema viene parzialmente citato
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ma non ci sono riferimenti a soluzioni
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, perciò sarebbe cosa gradita se tu segnalassi la tua soluzione al gruppo Documentazione
<kol__> siccome ho rimosso tutti i pacchetti ora non ho piu lingue da selezionare apparte quella inglese
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, in modo che la integrino nella pagina wiki
<cristian_c> kol__, rimosso tutti i pacchetti? O.o
<gatsu1000> a chi devo scrivere?
<kol__> ho sbagliato a farlo come posso rimediare
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, prima ti chiedo: sei iscritto al forum per caso?
<cristian_c> kol__, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<gatsu1000> mmm, potrei dirti che non ricordo... credo di si pero
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ok, se sei iscritto è più facile perché hanno una sezione apposita
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che si occupa delle guide sul wiki
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, altrimenti avresti dovuto cercarli su irc o via mail
<gatsu1000> si, registrato
<gatsu1000> mi sto loggando
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, segnala in questo topic: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=164012
<Neo__> Ciao a tutti
<kol__> sono andato sul supporto lingue ho cliccato su istalla e rimuovi lingue e le ho rimosse tutte
<cristian_c> kol__, posta schermata
<gatsu1000> ok, provvedo a scrivere
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, grazie
<cristian_c> :)
<kol__> come faccio
<cristian_c> kol__, a postarla o a realizzarla?
<Neo__> Intel pentium M 1,4Ghz Ram 1,25 è un portatile, sapete dirmi la versione ideale di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Neo__, troppo vecchio quel pc
<Neo__> vero!! comprato nel 2003,.. cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, in questo modo potrai aiutare sfortunati possessori delle sis
<cristian_c> Neo__, di rottamarlo?
<Neo__> certo ma intanto provo a migliorarlo
<gatsu1000> eggia... anche perche la soluzione e praticamente banale, ma erano 2 ore che ci stavo dietro...
<cristian_c> Neo__, dubito tu possa migliorare un hardware che ha dei grossi limiti e non più adatto ai software moderni
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di 11 anni
<Neo__> lo uso come secondo pc
<Neo__> volevo provare ubuntu
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ogni tanto in canale spuntano utenti con pc vecchissimi dotati di sis
<cristian_c> anzi, molto spesso, ultimamente
<kol__> si
<Neo__> non siamo tutti smanettoni...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, anche perché probabilmente usano il cellofono o l'ipad, ma hanno recuperato vecchi rottami da riciclare, magari per non spendere
<cristian_c> Neo__, ma infatti, il consiglio è di acquistare un pc quantomeno decente
<cristian_c> e risalente a non più di cinque anni fa
<Neo__> c'è lho gia...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Neo__, e non essendo 'smanettoni' non si capisce il senso di accanirsi contro quei poveri macinini per installarci linux
<cristian_c> dato l'utilizzo che se ne può fare
<gatsu1000> ok cristian
<gatsu1000> postato
<Neo__> ok vado con xbuntu, ciao
<gatsu1000> speriamo di essere a questo punto di aiuto a qualche altra povera anima in pena come me
<cristian_c> Neo__, temo sia ancora troppo, prova lubuntu
<Neo__> ok!
<gatsu1000> e ora... via al backup che poi almeno passo all installazione di lubuntu
<gatsu1000> che winxp non voglio piu vederlo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ok, ho visto, spero abbiano intuito che dev'essere aggiornata la guida :P
<gatsu1000> be, noi glielo abbiamo detto
<gatsu1000> piu di cosi...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, xp può ancora dire la sua
<gatsu1000> grazie mille ancora di tutto
<cristian_c> :P
<gatsu1000> cristian, fidati, no
<gatsu1000> 10 minuti di navigazione e ti ritrovi il pc pieno di schifezze
<cristian_c> no, io lo uso ancora
<gatsu1000> se stai attento anche 15 minuti, ma non oltre...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, io non lo uso per navigare, è ancora valido
<gatsu1000> ah ecco, appunto
<cristian_c> e anche con la navigazione, andava bene
<gatsu1000> ma io ci devo anche navigare con questo :P
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, dual boot
<gatsu1000> comunque mi pare molto piu reattivo con lubuntu
<gatsu1000> naaa, mi basta linux
<gatsu1000> tanto sto coso per ora deve solo farmi aprire qualche documento, stampare e fare un minimo di browsing
<gatsu1000> ok, ora scappo, anche perche alle 4.30 suona la sveglia
<gatsu1000> notte a tutti, e grazie ancora di tutto
<cristian_c> cià
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-25
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<samurai> salve a tutti posso chiedere come ritrovare un percorso di un file una path?
<glpiana> samurai, locate nomefile  nel terminale
<samurai> grazie
<samurai> glpiana non mi da nulla riva a capo http://postimg.org/image/xpi6qkmtr/
<samurai> il file esiste
<samurai> l ho creato con simple scan
<glpiana> samurai, se è nuovo devi prima aggiornare il database con: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> samurai, poi dai: locate teresa
<samurai> senza specificare il tipo?
<glpiana> sì
<samurai> dove trovo un manuale dallo 0 alla Z di xubuntu
<ExPBoy> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<glpiana> samurai, i manuali sono già inclusi in xubuntu. apri un terminale e scrivi: man man          e parti da lì
<samurai> ma qui ti perdi i file ma che SO è
<samurai> ma io devo avere un comando come nel dos
<ExPBoy> samurai: se non ti piace non sei costretto ad usarlo
<glpiana> samurai, e i file non vengono persi dal sistema ma dall'utente
<samurai> il file esiste l ho creato ed è il nome di una ragazza
<ExPBoy> samurai: come l'hai creato?
<glpiana> hai fatto una scansione. non sai dove l'hai salvata? controlla col programma con cui hai eseguito la scansione qual è la directory in cui salva i file
<samurai> aspetta che vuol dire e che mi frega se io non ci posso accedere il sistema e in grado di capire che l ho deve mandare alll enel perche ha notato che mi si è abbassata e mo voglio uccidermi arriva finch di person interest
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> !troll | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<ExPBoy> è una supercazzola?
<samurai> ma se io creo un file la sua path dopo la devo ritrovare
<glpiana> samurai, infatti funziona così. che tu non riesca  farlo sarà dovuto ad altro. comunque anche il file manager è in grado di cercare i file. usa quello invece del terminale
<samurai> moderatore dica al troll che a me i ragazzini non mi devono prendere in giro
<ExPBoy> lol
<samurai> glpiana ma che parli mi e bastato fare gedit nome file se le cose vuoi fatte bene da solo te le devi fare
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> samurai, certo, con gedit nomefile l'hai trovato. ora dimmi, esci da solo o ti devo fare uscire io dal canale?
<samurai> con gedit ho creto un file omonimo e il sistema me l ha messo vicino all altro scemo
<samurai> ragazzino quando io programmavo tu stavi all asilo
<glpiana> !chat | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> samurai: find $HOME -iname "*teresa*"
<remix_tj> KTNXBYE
<samurai> e tu mi fai uscire chi sei un mod ma vai a migliorare l so
<samurai> prima mi dice di uppare qualcosa poi man man e io vengo bannato si pensa che il comando update l ho fatto
<cristian_c> samurai, questo non è il canale adatto per la risoluzione delle controversie, qui si fa supporto (che lo apprezzi o meno). Ne possiamo parlare nel canale degli operatori, ma non qui
<cristian_c> e quindi ti prego di non continuare ulteriormente a polemizzare
<samurai> no basta cristian ma dove possiamo parlare
<cristian_c> samurai, /join ubuntu-it-ops
<cristian_c> <samurai> cristian come ritrovo un file creato da siple scan?
<cristian_c> samurai, simple scan ti permette di scegliere dove salvare i file
<cristian_c> credo magari nelle Preferenze
<Alter_> salve .. vorrei chiedere se qualcuno riesce a suggerirmi come installare ubuntu su un vecchio computer nel quale il lettore CD non funziona e dal quale non è possibile avviare ubuntu tramite USB
<cristian_c> Alter_, quanto vecchio?
<Alter_> circa 10 anni
<Alter_> cmq ha 1 giga di ram .. e 500 hard disk
<Gianluca> salve, ho effettuato il download dell'ultima versione di ubuntu tramite torrent ma non trovo il file.ISO è possibile che ci sia stato un errore oppure sbaglio io qualcosa? grazie mille
<Alter_> scusa 180 hard disk
<cristian_c> Alter_, processore?
<cristian_c> Gianluca, guarda nella sezione Download del tuo browser
<glpiana> Alter_, quello che puoi fare e rimuovere il disco, installarlo su un altro pc, eseguire l'installazione, rimontare il disco sul tuo vecchio pc e avviarlo
<Alter_> un attimo che vedo di scoprire che processore ha ...
<Gianluca> Cristian_c, ho un file zip ma non mi permette l'installazione
<glpiana> Gianluca, se è un file zip non è la iso di ubuntu
<Alter_> processore AMD athlon (tm) 64 processire
<glpiana> Gianluca, sicuro sia uno zip? magari è l'icona che ti trae in inganno
<cristian_c> Alter_, ok, o come ti ha detto glpiana, o puoi provare con plop et similia
<glpiana> Alter_, se il pc è vecchio anzitutto dirigiti verso una versione leggera, tipo lubuntu
<Alter_> plop et similia ? scusa l'inorana personale
<cristian_c> ma comunque la velocità della usb temo sarà molto bassa
<samurai> dunque abbiamo visto come un file i possa perdere dobbiamo miglioare quindi fare un comando cerca piu efficiente
<Gianluca> glpiana, si sono abbastanza  sicuro è indicato come archivio winrar
<samurai> inizieremo cosi
<glpiana> !chat | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Gianluca, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<cristian_c> Gianluca, se sei su winz, controlla che tu abbia attiva la visualizzazione delle estensioni dei file
<cristian_c> (che però non è materia di questo canale)
<glpiana> Gianluca, tasto destro sul file e guardane le proprietà. è normale che le iso vengano visualizzate ocn l'icona di winrar
<cristian_c> Gianluca, oh, scusa, prima mi riferivo ad Alter_
<cristian_c> Alter_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<Gianluca> glpiana, hai ragione è un iso scusate allora ma non sono troppo esperto in materia
<Gianluca> cristian_c, tranquillo
<Gianluca> glpiana, resta il fatto che non mi permette di installarlo
<Alter_> grazie per il link ..
<ExPBoy> !installazione | Gianluca
<ubot-it> Gianluca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !iso | Gianluca
<ubot-it> Gianluca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Gianluca> grazie mille adesso provo
<Mattia> buongiorno ho bisogno d aiuto, chi mi da una mano?
<glpiana> Mattia, esponi il tuo problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Mattia> Ciao a tutti, possiedo widnows 7 ed ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 desktop perchè volevo installarlo per effettuare della programmazione in linux.
<Mattia> all avvio dal boot del cd con l installazione d ubuntu è partita la procedura per l installazione, al posto d effettuare una aprtizione ho premuto la possibilità di affincare ubuntu a windows solamente che m,i ha installato ubuntu sull hd esterno quindi adesso senza hd esterno all avvio del pc mi da un errore di device mancante, vorrei disinstallare ubuntu dal hd esterno e rieffettuare l installazione d ubuntu come partizione de
<Mattia> installazione affiancata a windows, come posso rimuovere ubuntu? facendo rpartirre ilc d i di installazione non mi da la possibilità di eliminare ubuntu ma solo di eliminarlo e reinstallarlo
<glpiana> Mattia, la cosa più rapida da fare è staccare il disco esterno e avviare il cd di installazione. in questo modo escludi a priori la possibilità che venga usato quel disco
<glpiana> Mattia, per eliminare ubuntu da quel disco, in un secondo tempo formatti il disco
<Mattia> eh no non voglio formattarlo eprchè ho gb di dati sensibili che mi servono O.o
<Mattia> ripeto facendo partire il pc senza hd esterno non mi parte piu enanche windows mi da un errore
<glpiana> Mattia, ti limiti a formattare la partizione incui hai installato ubuntu
<glpiana> Mattia, il fatto che non parta windows è normale, perchè l'installazione ha messo il gestore del boot che punta all'hard disk esterno. per questo ti ho detto di levare il disco esterno ed avviare il cd di installazione
<Mattia> ma non ho selezionato una aprtizione, quando avvio il cd si ha la possibilita nell elenco di installare ubuntu affianco a windows ma non m ha fatto selezionare una partizione purtroppo
<Mattia> quindi adesso per accedere a windows ho l hd esterno attaccato altriemnti non parte piu nulla
<Mattia> come elimino ubuntu dall hd esterno ?
<glpiana> Mattia, riformattando o cancellandone la partizione, come ti ho scritto sopra. ma rimane comuqnue il problema del boot. hai intenzione di installare ubuntu sul disco interno?
<glpiana> Mattia, perchè se vuoi installarlo, procedi con l'installazione, al che partirà anche windows
<glpiana> altrimenti bisogna ripristinare MBR, in modo che windows possa avviarsi
<Mattia> si ho intenzione di installarlo sul hd interno, come ripristinare mbr?
<glpiana> Mattia, se sei intenzionato a installare ubuntu, saltiamo il ripristino dell'MBR e rpocedi direttamente con l'installazione, come ti ho detto sopra, levando il disco esterno e avviando da cd
<Mattia> ok adesso ci provo e t dico grazie
<Gianluca> salve, sono ancora io, ho seguito i passi dell'installazione tramite USB ma all'avvio non avvia dal dispositivo, ho modificato il boot mettendo come priorità external device ma niente
<akis24> Gianluca: dal bios devi settare avvio da usb come prima periferica
<cristian_c> lol
<HackerLoad> come si aggiorna il kernel alla 3.15.6?
<glpiana> HackerLoad, non c'è supporto per versioni di software diverse da quelle ufficiali
<HackerLoad> ok
<glpiana> HackerLoad, hai un motivo particolare per voler aggiornare il kernel?
<glpiana> tenendo conto che al momento stai ancora scaricando ubuntu
<krabador> HackerLoad, ubuntu è una distribuzione con un concept alla base, gli sviluppatori modificano parti importanti del sistema come il kernel ed il server grafico , per far fare alla distribuzione quanto si sono prefissi
<krabador> per questo quindi è sconsigliato fare modifiche arbitrarie al sistema
<krabador> se non si è perfettamente coscienti di quello che si sta facendo
<HackerLoad> eh stavo chiedendo
<krabador> i devs ubuntu, per tutta la durata della versione della distribuzione, aggiornano loro, il kernel, ma solo del branch adottato , che nel caso della 14.04 è il 3.13
<krabador> per poter garantire all'utente, la massima stabilità possibile
<HackerLoad> ok
<krabador> le versioni intermedie si aggiornano ad aprile ed ottobre
<krabador> le LTS vengono mantenute 5 anni, e consentono anche salto di kernel
<samurai> scusate perche io ho xubuntu e nessuna doc sotto??
<samurai> vorei installare kde 3.14
<samurai> per il desktop
<glpiana> samurai, installa il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop oppure scarica la iso di kubuntu
<samurai> non ho il pannello in trasparenza
<samurai> gl piana non accetto consigli da te installo kde 3.14
<samurai> se permetti
<glpiana> samurai, fai come credi
<krabador> samurai, se non ti servono consigli, perchè sei qui?
<glpiana> comunque sappi che kde 3 non c'è più da anni nei repository di ubuntu
<samurai> ma
<samurai> ma come
<samurai> un comento di 3 settimane fa dice che usa kde
<krabador> samurai, chiedi a lui allora
<samurai> gia fatto non risponde
<samurai> innanzi tutto pervche io non ho la doc in trasparenza la sidebar diciamo
<krabador> samurai, allora, visto che non accetti consigli da glpiana, io non ti rispondo, ti conviene aspettare la sua risposta
<samurai> ma scusate perche io non ho l doc bar in trasparenza ed usio xubuntu
<ExPBoy> perche tu sei speciale
<samurai> in un video una ragazza installa xubuntu virtuale
<samurai> e gli appare
<krabador> samurai, chiedi a quella ragazza
<samurai> non risponde
<krabador> brutto periodo, allora.
<TheSin_> Ciao a tutti, sono quasi arrivato alla fine dei miei problemi con kubuntu
<glpiana> :D
<TheSin_> oggi torniamo al primo problema driver video
<TheSin_> scheda video 6800GT nvidia (256mb) e 3 GB di ram dual channel processore AMD 64 3500 Ghz
<TheSin_> ho errori di visualizzazione su half life 2
<TheSin_> è ingiocabile
<TheSin_> sono andato sul sito nvidia e vedo che cè un driver piu' aggiornato di quello che ho installato
<TheSin_> l'ho scaricato, ma non so come installarlo
<glpiana> TheSin_, anzitutto dimmi se usi i driver open o quelli proprietari
<TheSin_> quelli proprietari raccomandati dal sistema, quelli open i mandavano in crash
<glpiana> TheSin_, ti propone solo quelli raccomandati o anche altre versioni?
<TheSin_> anche quella updates, ieri sera ho switchato a quella sperando che migliorasse, ma non ci sono miglioramenti
<TheSin_> ti dico di preciso che versione sto usando un attimo
<glpiana> TheSin_, se porprio vuoi provare con quelli del sito nvidia ti do la guida. ma occhio, puoi fare danni e il sistema potrebbe anche non ripartire
<TheSin_> si infatti parlava di usare init level 2 o 3 ma non ho idea di che sia o come si faccia
<TheSin_> non si puo' fare dall'interfaccia grafica o farli comparire nella lista?
<TheSin_> a me interessa che funga half life 2 da quel momento in poi saro' felice
<TheSin_> 204.117 updates
<krabador> l'ultimo driver nvidia per le geforce della serie 6xxx è il 304
<TheSin_> 304.117 updates la versione che uso ora
<TheSin_> ho scaricato dal sito la 304.88
<krabador> che è una branca del driver che nvidia mantiene da un bel pezzo
<krabador> TheSin_, ai fini di half life 2, non cambia assolutamente nulla
<TheSin_> si ed è una tristezza che in windows non ho problemi. la sched<a per quell'epoca è un ottima scheda
<ExPBoy> tristezza?
<krabador> TheSin_, la scheda, è d'epoca anche in win
<ExPBoy> ma che hai contro windows?
<TheSin_> si si, ma anche half life è d'epoca
<TheSin_> sono ben oltre i requisiti minimi
<krabador> TheSin_, se lo installi da steam, non hai problemi
<TheSin_> sono da steam
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, chiedi ufficialmente a loro
<TheSin_> il fatto che ho dovuto usare un workaround che mi diceva che mancava un file opengl
<TheSin_> e ora parte ma ha errori grafici
<krabador> TheSin_, tutti i giochi di quella generazione, sebbene poteva essere possibile un compromesso con wine, non sono stati concepiti per girare su linux
<TheSin_> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056532198187/?l=italian#p7
<TheSin_> ho usato questo work around
<krabador> TheSin_, solo doom3 usci' con la possibilità
<TheSin_> e parte, a tutti quelli che hanno la mia configurazione hardware
<TheSin_> ma a me continua a dare errori grafici, poligoni ed effetti luce che mi tagliano tutto lo schermo, non si capisce niente :)
<krabador> TheSin_, giocare su linux, è sempre stata un'equazione , tra supporto wine, qualità del driver, supportato o meno dal kernel
<TheSin_> quindi dici che se aggiorno driver alla 304.88 non risolvo niente?
<krabador> TheSin_, nvidia tra l'altro ha per tradizione il taglio dei vecchi giochi man mano che avanza col driver
<krabador> TheSin_, assolutamente niente
<TheSin_> ok per fare un test per assicurarmi che la mia scheda abbia percepito opengl e driver nella maniera corretta cè qualche comando che posso usare?
<krabador> il driver è per il 90% lo stesso, che aggiornano per supportate nuovi kernel , e nuovi server grafici
<TheSin_> il fatto è che il gioco gira e a velocità decente, solo che ci sono sti poligoni spetasciati in giro
<krabador>  è il 340 , il driver oggetto del lavoro da parte di nvidia
<krabador> quello per le schede di ultima generazione
<TheSin_> che so io su windows se avevo di sti problemi mandavo i test di direct X, cè qualche tipo di test che si puo' fare da windows per controllare le librerie grafiche? o diagnosticare eventuali anomalie?
<TheSin_> *da ubuntu sorry
<krabador> TheSin_, glxgears
<TheSin_> ok provo
<krabador> TheSin_, solo glxgears effettua un test, poi glxgears -info , da informazioni a riguardo
<TheSin_> devo fare andare avanti le rotelline finchè non le ferma lui?
<krabador> no, puoi chiuderlo, ogni 5 secondi restituisce un valore, nel terminale
<krabador> se vedi le rotelline, è tutto a posto
<TheSin_> il valore è correetto circa 60 fps, credo che lo schermo sia a 60Hz dice che è sincronizzato con quello
<TheSin_> e se mettessi il driver 173?
<TheSin_> quando chiudo le rotelline mi da un errore
<krabador> ovvio, hai chiuso
<TheSin_> ok :)
<krabador> il 173 è come se da un bmw 520, passassi ad una y10
<TheSin_> mettere il driver 173 dal driver manager potrebbe essere una buona idea?
<TheSin_> ok
<TheSin_> quindi l'unica speranza che mi resta è googlare per qualche ora?
<jacopo> ciao a tutti! ho un cd da 700Mb ma i file iso che vedo sono più grandi, come mi consigliate di fare?
<glpiana> TheSin_, se il gioco ha delle impostazioni grafiche prova a cambiare qualche valore
<jacopo> vorrei installare ubuntu su windows
<krabador> TheSin_, diciamo che usare qualcosa che abbia meno di 10 anni, sarebbe realmente la soluzione
<krabador> jacopo, non si installa su windows, magari a fianco
<glpiana> jacopo, se il tuo pc supporta l'avvio da usb usa una usb. altrimenti metti la iso su dvd
<jacopo> ho provato ma da usb mi sono già impiccato :D
<krabador> jacopo, la iso va in dvd, se non entra nel cd
<krabador> jacopo, di che pc parliamo?
<krabador> in quelli di 15 anni fa, non va bene la usv
<krabador> usb
<jacopo> un 10 pollici asus
<jacopo> nono
<krabador> jacopo, caratteristiche
<jacopo> tre anni fa
<TheSin_> ho provato, pero' sto leggendo di uno con la stessa scheda che ha avuto lo stesso problema in windows,, dovrei provare ad abbassare il clock della scheda o reinstallare il driver
<krabador> jacopo, se vuoi sapere il nome di una ragazza , ti accontenti con "è bionda" ?
<jacopo> il boot da pc sono riuscito a farlo il problema è che partiva l'istallazione, poi si riavviava, ma riprenderva il boot in un circolo senza fine
<glpiana> TheSin_, reinstallare il driver? non sei su windows
<TheSin_> eh lo so, per purgarlo via e rimetterlo?
<krabador> TheSin_,  il driver su linux , o funziona o non funziona
<krabador> TheSin_, se non va quello che ci devi fare, è un'altro tipo di problema
<TheSin_> posso modificare a mano le frequenze della scheda video da qualche parte?
<krabador> TheSin_, puoi provare a lanciare nvidia-settings
<krabador> e vedere quante e quali opzioni sono modificabili li
<TheSin_> si ci smanettavo ieri, non mi fa modificare nulla :(
<TheSin_> pero'  la scheda me la da a 73 gradi, magari se la smonto e gli do una pulitina, si abbassa la temperatura e va meglio
<TheSin_> per questo motivo ho provato oggi a pc appena acceso ma niente
<krabador> quel tipo di manutenzione è sempre un bene
<TheSin_> parliamo di nvidia x server settings giusto?
<krabador> di questo  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/alt-nvidia-current-settings.1.html
<jacopo> krabador hai capito il problema dell'usb?
<krabador> hai elencato le caratteristiche del pc ?
<jacopo> processore atom 1gb ram hd 360Gb
<krabador> jacopo, allora lubuntu
<krabador> è l'unica che puoi mettere
<jacopo> ok!
<TheSin_> nvidia settings fa tutto da terminale?
<jacopo> pero' mi dava un ciclo senza fine che non portava a termine l'istallazione
<jacopo> (con usb)
<TheSin_> jacopo ti si spegne mentre installi?
<krabador> jacopo, ma lubuntu ?
<jacopo> nono ubuntu era
<krabador> e allora non mischiare le cose
<jacopo> si riavvia
<TheSin_> controlla se la ventolina gira
<TheSin_> a me sull'acer ha fatto sto scherzetto
<jacopo> ok allora vado di lubuntu su usb.
<TheSin_> che su linux non gira la ventola
<krabador> jacopo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> jacopo, fa la pendrive usb
<krabador> e mandala tranquillamente in booty
<krabador> boot
<jacopo> grazie! :D
<jacopo> invece per un AMD 8 core fx8320 4GB e 500GB HD? che distribuzione consigli?
<krabador> jacopo, puoi provare quella che ti pare
<krabador> jacopo, ubuntu , kubuntu
<TheSin_> krabador dici che se aggiorno il bios ottengo qualcosa?
<krabador> ovvero la main, e quella con kubuntu
<glpiana> TheSin_, hai windows su questo pc?
<krabador> TheSin_, va a vedere il changelog del bios
<TheSin_> si in altro boot
<glpiana> TheSin_, e non puoi usare windows per giocare ad half life?
<TheSin_> chiaro che posso, ma voglio usare linux >.>
<jacopo> ok, ho solo timore che quando installa riavvia e non prosegue ma ricomincia
<glpiana> TheSin_, "voglio" non esiste
<krabador> TheSin_, l'hardware dei tempi dell'uscita di half life 2, andava "come doveva" purtroppo solo su windows
<TheSin_> ok aspe, ci sono dentro con le specifiche hardware, steam supporta linux, linux si sdogana che puo' finalmente diventare un sostituto home a windows
<krabador> TheSin_, poi molte cose son cambiate
<TheSin_> perchè no dovrei?
<krabador> TheSin_, si, perchè non danno per scontato che la gente usi pc adolescenti
<krabador> capaci di intendere e di volere
<krabador> dal 2004 in poi , di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata
<krabador> sono state risolte questioni
<krabador> altre sono rimaste
<TheSin_> quanto mi fai sentire vecchio
<krabador> altre se ne sono aggiunte
<TheSin_> pero' sai una volta ci si metteva li e in un modo o nell'altro i problemi si risolvevano e andava tutto
<krabador> come l'atteggiamento di nvidia di non supportare giochi vecchi
<krabador> TheSin_, quando possibile si
<krabador> alcune cose purtroppo sono rimaste in un certo modo
<krabador> non si puo' pretendere di base di fare un festival in una casa diroccata
<glpiana> TheSin_, comunque, visto che sto gioco l'hai pagato, fossi in te chiederei sul sito di steam come farlo funzionare a dovere. e chiudiamo l'off topic
<TheSin_> si chiudo a steam, ma molti utenti l'hanno già fatto e steam non ha risposto, gli utenti stessi hanno trovato un workaround che io stesso ho usato per lanciare ma ho ancora gli artefacts...
<TheSin_> *chiedo
<TheSin_> comunque chiudiamo l'off topic
<TheSin_> mi faccio un oretta 2 di google
<TheSin_> casmomai se trovo qualcosa vi informo che magari puo' essere utile  a qualcuno
<TheSin_> grazie comunque :> mi rendo conto che non è una cosa di tutti i giorni
<TheSin_> torno un attimo intopic
<TheSin_> quando avvio kubuntu dal portatile mi fa il bel loghino azzurro e carica l'interfaccia e quando lo spengo idem
<TheSin_> qua dal fisso mi fa la scritta kubuntu con 4 puntini all'avvio
<TheSin_> e in chiusura mi fa delle righe di testo che sta chiudendo dei processi forzatamente
<TheSin_> cè qualcosa che non va?
<glpiana> TheSin_, parentesi: hai kubuntu. hai gli effetti attivi?
<TheSin_> si
<TheSin_> magic lamp e cube
<TheSin_> qualcosaltro a caso
<glpiana> TheSin_, prova a disabilitarli (ALT+MAIUSC+F12) e poi avvia il gioco
<TheSin_> o.o
<TheSin_> Chiudo anche skype e firefox per liberare ram?
<glpiana> TheSin_, no, solo gli effetti grafici, che impegnano la shceda grafica. prova, magari non cambia nulla, magari tutto
<TheSin_> ok chiudo anche skype che a volte su win va in conflitto con infiniti giochi
<glpiana> TheSin_, non sei su windows
<TheSin_> per riattivarli di nuovo ctrl+shift+f12?
<glpiana> TheSin_, sì
<TheSin_> proviamo
<TheSin_> mi rimangono attivi
<glpiana> TheSin_, apri le impostazioni di kde
<TheSin_> system settings?
<glpiana> TheSin_, vai su "effetti del destkop"
<glpiana> sì
<TheSin_> alt shift f12 :)
<glpiana> TheSin_, eh, e io cosa ho detto?
<TheSin_> ok li ho sdraiati
<glpiana> <glpiana> TheSin_, prova a disabilitarli (ALT+MAIUSC+F12) e poi avvia il gioco
<TheSin_> si infatti sono io che ho qualche buco pardon
<TheSin_> provo se va speriamo bene
<TheSin_> niente :(
<glpiana> ok, ci abbiamo provato
<TheSin_> stessi artefacts di prima
<TheSin_> si grazie, era la prima cosa che dovevo pensare
<TheSin_> per la cosa che dicevo prima:
<Lubuntuz> Salve a tutti. Ero alla ricerca du un programma che possa scrivere ciò che dico al microfono come un parla scrivi. Su android nella tastiera c'è un pulsante con il simbolo del microfono se lo premo e parlo lui scrive ciò che dico.
<TheSin_>  quando avvio kubuntu dal portatile mi fa il bel loghino azzurro e carica l'interfaccia e quando lo spengo idem [14:20] <TheSin_> qua dal fisso mi fa la scritta kubuntu con 4 puntini all'avvio [14:20] <TheSin_> e in chiusura mi fa delle righe di testo che sta chiudendo dei processi forzatamente [14:20] <TheSin_> cè qualcosa che non va?
<Lubuntuz> Su ubuntu c'è qualcosa di simile?
<TheSin_> per la scheda video leggo che tutti quelli che hanno di sti problemi è questione di temperatura, appena ho un oretta la smonto e gli tiro fuori i gatti di polvere
<Lubuntuz> TheSin_: è la scheda video
<Lubuntuz> pulisci la scheda dalla polvere, e vedi poi quale driver usi
<Lubuntuz> se è nvidia è normale che lo faccia, con i driver ufficiali lo fa con quelli open vedi il logo perfettamente
<glpiana> TheSin_, penso no ci sia nulla che non va. capita che qualche messaggio in fase di spegnimento vada a disturbare il logo
<Lubuntuz> glpiana: potresti dirmi se esiste un app per ubuntu che mentre si parla si scrive su un programma di scrittura?
<TheSin_> ok il logo non è importante :) basta che non ho problemi
<TheSin_> per il gioco penso che all' 80% pulisco bene la scheda e ho risolto
<TheSin_> vado a comprarmi una bomboletta di aria compressa
<Lubuntuz> Cmq se è nvidea devi cercare on line una guida che spiega passo passo come sistemare il logo
<Lubuntuz> con i driver proprietari però
<TheSin_> vabbè non cè problema per il logo, basta che la mia cfg di linux sia funzionante
<TheSin_> almeno so che non si vede perchè sto usando i driver proprietari e che non ho problemi
<TheSin_> vado un po su windows che ho del lavoro da fare 5 minuti e rientro
<glpiana> Lubuntuz, non ne conosco. ho visto su google che c'è palaver. ma non è nei repo quindi non se ne parla qui
<alter> salve .. questa mattina in chat ... avevo chiesto come era possibile installare ubuntu da un computer dal quale non si possa usare ne CD/DVD ne l'avvio da USB
<alter> mi era stato consigliato di usare PLOP BOOT MANAGER ...
<alter> seguendo le istruzioni ho installato il PLOP .. ma in fase di avvio non mi permette di installare da USB in quanto va in blocco
<glpiana> alter, io ti avevo consigliato di usare un altro pc e spostare successivamente il disco
<alter> si ma non possiedo un altro PC su cui eseguire l'attivitò da te richiesta .. per cui ho provato con il plop ..
<glpiana> ok
<alter> il problema che ho adesso è che quando avvio il pc ... si apre il plop ... e non mi permette di avviare il pc
<alter> accedere al windows ..
<alter> per cui vorrei rimuoverlo ... ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione per la sua rimozione
<alter> c'è qualcuno che sa indicarmi come rimuovere il PLOP Boot Manager ?
<glpiana> alter, parti dal presupposto che non conosco sto plop e sto cercando informazioni al riguardo. leggo che permette l'avvio da disco. ti da la possibilità di scegliere il tuo disco rigido?
<alter> si
<alter> però c'è qualcosa di questo plop che non mi convince ... forse sono stato troppo frettoloso nell'installarlo
<glpiana> alter, e quindi riesci da lì ad avviare il sistema operativo?
<alter> esattamente ... la finestra di Plop mi blocca ..
<alter> è come se avesse bloccato lapossibilità di caricare il windows
<glpiana> alter, come hai installato sto plop?
<alter> in modalità MBR seguendo le istruzioni ...http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/mbrinstall.html#uninstall
<alter> voce 3.4
<glpiana> alter, hai visto che subito sopra c'è scritto come disinstallarlo?
<alter> si ... ma non riesco a capire come farlo se non riesco ad accedere alle cartelle ... e al sistema operativo
<glpiana> e sei pure senza lettore cd...
<glpiana> bella situazione
<alter> esatto ...
<alter> ho provato ad avviare il computer in modalità provvisoria .. ma non mi riconosce neanche quella
<glpiana> alter, io non so aiutarti e devo andare
<alter> ok grazie .. lo stesso ...
<Lubuntuz> Raga il comando per fare pulizia su linux qual'è?
<Steeler> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Steeler> Spiegatemi perché alla riga n° 46 il comando ha funzionato con lo slash posto dopo, mentre l'esempio della wiki sulla riga n° 3 mette lo slash prima. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7856733/
<Steeler> riga 46 *
<Steeler> riga 43 * <---
<fasullo> ciao
<fasullo> volevo fare un dualboot chi mi aiuta
<hghghgh> buonasera
<hghghgh> qualcuno mi dice come installare arduino ide perfavore?
<hghghgh> dal software center mi da 1000 errori
<nemecek> ragazzi come faccio a risolvere il problema audio connesso a skype???
<jester-> nemecek: cioè?
<nemecek> jester-: compare una schermata con la seguente scritta "problema di riproduzione audio"
<jester-> nemecek: il pc suona normalemnte?
<nemecek> si l'ho provato
<nemecek> i video su youtube posso sentirli
<nemecek> comunque ho formattato da poco, non mancherà qualche libreria audio??? non so se mi sono spiegato
<jester-> nemecek: prova settare il canale audio nelle impstazioni skype,. ma come lo hai installato ssoftcenter o deb da sito
<nemecek> da terminale
<jester-> come
<jester-> nemecek: interessa sapere se è da repo ubuntu o preso sul sitp skype
<nemecek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857811/
<nemecek> questo non te lo so dire
<nemecek> ma c'è scritto canonical
<jester-> ok tieni presente che parteners ed extra si abilitano da sorgenti software, guarda nelle impostazioni skye se il pc suona è questione i settare il canale in i out
<nemecek> jester-: ci sei ancora?? in che senso devo controllare le impostazioni skype per vedere se il pc cuoni?
<nemecek> cuoni--->suoni
<Renata70> buonasera
<Renata70> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> fa tranquillamente la tua domanda
<Renata70> grazie
<Renata70> non riesco a scaricare una applicazione dal clubdeigiochi
<krabador> "clubdeigiochi"?
<Renata70> un sito dove si gioca
<Renata70> ci sono le istruzionei per linux
<Renata70> http://www.clubdelgioco.it/come-installare/linux
<Renata70> da effettuare tramite terminale
<Renata70> ma non ci riesco
<krabador> Renata70, hai scaricato il file ?
<Renata70> si trova nella home
<Renata70> una cartella clubdelgioco
<krabador> Renata70, apri il terminale e vai in quella cartella
<Renata70> come faccio?
<krabador> che ubuntu stai usando ?
<Renata70> ho kubuntu
<krabador> clicca sulla k in basso a sinistra e scrivi konsole
<Renata70> fatto
<Renata70> ho il terminale aperto
<krabador> Renata70, tutto quanto quello che installi al di fuori del software center ubuntu, lo installi a tuo rischio e pericolo
<krabador> ne sei consapevole?
<Renata70> non lo so
<Renata70> se mi dici che nn è il caso evito
<jester-> !giochi | Renata70
<ubot-it> Renata70: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<krabador> Renata70, personalmente non conosco questo software
<krabador> Renata70, non posso dirti se è pericoloso o meno
<Renata70> è una applicazione che ti fa entrare nei giochi
<Renata70> ho inviato il link
<krabador> Renata70, si, ho visto, ma non la conosco, e non so se possono chiederti del denaro per usare quel servizio
<Renata70> no
<Renata70> è gratis
<Renata70> l'avevo anche su mac
<Renata70> e wiundows
<Renata70> adesso ho kubuntu
<krabador> allora, cd nomecartella
<krabador> e dai invio
<krabador> nomecartella è il nome della cartella in cui l'hai meso
<krabador> messo
<Renata70> ?
<krabador> hai aperto il terminale o no?
<Renata70> non ho capito scusa
<Renata70> si
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> come si chiama la cartella in cui l'hai messo ?
<Renata70> cosa scrivo sul terminale?
<Renata70> la cartella si chiama clubdelgioco
<Renata70> e ci sono dei file
<Renata70> .bin
<krabador> Renata70, molto semplicemente
<Renata70> .sh
<krabador> la cartella è sciolta nella home?
<partenopeo> buona sera come posso fare un  pulizia  del registro del sistema ?
<Renata70> si
<krabador> partenopeo, win?
<Renata70> si nella home
<partenopeo> ????????
<krabador> Rebecca92, allora cd clubdelgioco
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<krabador> Renata70, cd clubdelgioco
<krabador> invio
<Renata70> si
<krabador> e poi segui quanto scritto sul sito
<Renata70> solo?
<Renata70> HP-655-Notebook-PC:~/ClubDelGioco$ chmod +x clubdelgioco-installer.bin chmod: impossibile accedere a "clubdelgioco-installer.bin": File o directory non esistente vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~/ClubDelGioco$
<krabador> Renata70, non incollare in canale
<krabador> Renata70, ls -la
<Renata70> scusa
<krabador> !pastebin | Renata70
<ubot-it> Renata70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Renata70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858561/
<krabador> Renata70, ls -la , ti avevo chiesto
<krabador> il risultato di questo comando
<Renata70> ok
<partenopeo> quando vado ainstallare  il programma  bun  mi compare una schermata  e  mi dice  che  potrebbe  installare  programmi da  sorgenti  non attendibili  poi mi da un opzione : ripara  e  ok
<partenopeo> che  devo fare '
<partenopeo> ??
<krabador> partenopeo, che programma è?
<Renata70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858586/
<partenopeo> bun per  pulire  il  registro del computer
<krabador> partenopeo, da dove stai provando ad installarlo e con che comando ?
<partenopeo> automatico
<jester-> partenopeo: non c'è nessun registro da pulire in linux
<krabador> <krabador> partenopeo, win?
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<partenopeo> e  perchè  e  un po  lento  il mio  computer'
<partenopeo> ??
<jester-> madu
<krabador> partenopeo, puoi rispondere per favore?
<krabador> Renata70, in quella cartella non c'è il tuo eseguibile
<krabador> dove l'hai scaricato?
<Renata70> esiste altra cartella
<partenopeo> allora  perchè  il pc  e  un po  lento'
<partenopeo> ?
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Renata70> synchronizer
<Renata70> dove ci stanno altriu file
<krabador> Renata70, e tu l'hai messo li?
<Renata70> io non ho messo nulla
<Renata70> ho solo scaricato l'applixazione dal sito
<krabador> Renata70, allora, dove hai messo questo file, per favore?
<krabador> partenopeo, apri il terminale, scrivi uname -r e poi invio , poi incolla tutto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Renata70> nella cartella synchronizer ci stanno 3 file : starter.bin starter.sh synchronizer.jar e spalsh.png
<jester-> serve anche java
<krabador> Renata70, vai nella cartella dove hai messo clubdelgioco-installer.bin
<Renata70> non esiste un ilstaller,bin
<krabador> Renata70, il sito menziona quello
<Renata70> si
<Renata70> ma non si è scaricato
<krabador> vuoi installare qualcosa che non hai scaricato?
<Renata70> la lingua italiana la capisco
<Renata70> ho scaricato l'applicazione
<Renata70> poi da delle indicazioni
<Renata70> quello è il file che ho
<krabador> se capisci l'italiano, allora cerca di capire "va nella cartella in cui c'è il file  clubdelgioco-installer.bin "
<jacopo> ciao a tutti! appena istallato lubuntu ma niente suoni... non sta riconoscendo la scheda?
<krabador> jacopo, sudo lshw -C audio
<krabador> !pastebin | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frank__> Ciao a tutti , ho un problema a cui non riesco a venirne a capo !!
<frank__> c'è qualcuno in chat che possa ascoltare il mio problema e provare a darmi una mano ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | frank__
<ubot-it> frank__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<frank__> ok !
<Guest6859> hi all
<frank__> ho un problema , ho installa to ubuntu 14.04 lts su notebook hp 620 4GB ram 2.30 ghz 320 Gb HD
<frank__> ma non mi riconosce la scheda wifi !!
<jester-> frank__: tipo scheda wifi?
<frank__> la scheda è RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<jester-> frank__: il tastino è su on?
<frank__> è della ralink
<Guest6859> posso chiedere supporto?
<jester-> è accesa?
<jester-> Guest6859: certo
<frank__> tastino è su off in connessioni wi-fi e non me lo fa nemmeno mettere su on
<jester-> frank__: rfkil list e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | frank__
<ubot-it> frank__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frank__> devo mettere il comando da terminale rfkil list
<frank__> ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> rfkill list
<Guest6859> vorrei: 1 masterizzare su CD (non DVD) una iso di ubuntu. 2: vorrei usare ubuntu live per accedere a dei dischi con partizioni FAT32 o NTFS e spostare alcuni dati su chiave USB (se non si montano da soli e non ricordo più i comandi da terminale)
<jester-> Guest6859: 13.xx e 14.04 su cd non ci stanno a meno di usare lubuntu
<jester-> Guest6859: vai in prova lubuntu o ubuntu e fai in grafica col filemanger
<jester-> monti le partizioni fat e ntfs cliccandole nel file manager e fai
<Guest6859> ok grazie per le dritte jester
<Guest6859> con filemanager dovrebbero mantarsi sempre?
<jester-> se i filesystem non sono a mignotte si
<Guest6859> ok ;-)
<Guest6859> bb
<jester-> Guest6859: eventualmente apri gparted a fai fare uno controllo
<jester-> scandisk
<frank__> mando la paste ?
<jester-> direi
<frank__> koalina@koalina-HP-620:~$ rfkill Usage:	rfkill [options] command Options: 	--version	show version (0.5-1ubuntu1 (Ubuntu)) Commands: 	help 	event 	list [IDENTIFIER] 	block IDENTIFIER 	unblock IDENTIFIER where IDENTIFIER is the index no. of an rfkill switch or one of: 	<idx> all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultrawideband wimax wwan gps fm nfc koalina@koalina-HP-620:~$
<jester-> !paste | frank__
<ubot-it> frank__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> si capisce un tubo se incolli qui e intasi
<frank__> chiedo scusa è la prima volta che uso sistemi operativi del genere !
<frank__> io ho fatto paste ma poi ?
<jester-> leggi le istruzioni del bot appena sopra
<frank__> mi fa entrare direttamente in pastebin, metto il nome incollo e clicco paste
<jester->  premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> frank__: hettp://sticass.com è un indirizzo
<jester-> devi incollara quello della pagiano dopo aver fatto paste o come lo vedo?
<frank__> so che sembrerò un idiota novellino ma premendo paste mi apre una schermata con scritto download as text
<jester-> frank__: sopra c'è l'indirizzo url della pagina
<frank__> ok
<jester-> copia e incolla qui
<frank__> a ok !
<frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859334/
<frank__> grazie !
<jester-> frank__: il comando è: rfkill list
<frank__> chiedo scusa !
<frank__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7859368/
<frank__> eccolo
<jester-> frank__: tutto bloccato quindi dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> ti chiede la pass che scrivi ma non vedi
<frank__> ok provo
<jester-> scrivile e dai enter
<frank__> ho fatto ma non mi ha visualizzato nessun comando dopo l'invio
<frank__> è normale ?
<jester-> frank__: iwconfig e metti nel paste
<frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859385/
<formaggio> Mi ragguagliate sul problema? Aiuterei volentieri
<jester-> frank__: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<frank__> non riconoscimento dei driver della scheda wifi
<frank__> ok
<jester-> frank__: riconosce ma avevi spenta la scheda
<frank__> metto in paste ?
<formaggio> I problemi su Ubu sono sempre gli stessi hahaha
<frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859415/
<frank__> network is down ??
<jester-> frank__: ancora rfkill list
<frank__> ok
<frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859431/
<formaggio> Dove si sono arenate le cose? Dal pannello di controllo dei driver aggiuntivi siete già passati?
<jester-> formaggio: hai ancora winz?
<jester-> formaggio: è spenta da interruttore
<jester-> hai interruttore da spostare o tasto fn
<formaggio> jester-, tolto ormai da quasi un anno, perchè?
<formaggio> nel bios come siamo messi?
<jester-> perchè in winz la sbloccavi
<jester-> sepmpre una pessima idea privarsi di wunz
<frank__> il bios è tutto ok in teoria dato k ho impostato il default
<frank__> prima avevo win 7 e tutto era regolare
<jester-> frank__: dai una controllata nel bios che la wifi sia attiva
<jester-> frank__: tasto da spostare per la wifi?
<formaggio> jester-, non capisco cosa intendi.. Il problema non ce l'ho io :P
<frank__> devo spostare prima il tasto da linux ?
<formaggio> jester-, tanto se ho bisogno di qualcosa ce l'ho in vm
<formaggio> frank__: penso che si stia parlando di un tasto fisico, generalmente sui bordi del portatile
<jester-> frank__: eh avevo un hp e aveva tasto da spostare tipo interruttore non fn + tast Fx
<jester-> è spenta come rileva rfkill
<frank__> ho fatto fn più il tasto wifi ma è accesa lo stesso intastiera
<frank__> controllo il bios ?
<formaggio> avete già provato ifconfig, non la dà proprio?
<jester-> frank__: direi di si e anche il tasto
<frank__> il tasto rimane attivo
<frank__> controllo il bios
<frank__> poi vi ritrovo qui ?
<jester-> si
<frank__> ok grazie ancora davvero !
<frank__> vado e torno
<Frank__> eccomi
<Frank__> jester ? formaggio ?
<Frank__> era tutto abilitato tranne commutazione lan/wlan
<Frank__> ora è abilitata anche la commutazione
<jester-> Frank__: rfkill list
<Frank__> ok
<Frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859611/
<jester-> è sempre bloccata da hardware
<Frank__> infatti !
<jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Frank__> ok
<jester-> e rifà vedere rfkill list
<Frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859631/
<jester-> Frank__: sempre spenta
<Frank__> gia !
<jester-> Frank__: che tipo di spegniemnto attivazione hai
<Frank__> in che senso ?
<jester-> nel senso come fai a spegnerla e a riaccenderla
<Frank__> è sempre accesa
<jester-> sul bordo non c'è un interrittore da spostare?
<Frank__> no nessun interruttore
<jester-> tutti i pc hanno spegnimento e accensione, tasto fn + tasto F o interruttore
<Frank__> io ho fn
<jester-> strano rfkill dovrebbe risolvere
<jester-> prova col tasto fn una volta
<Frank__> fn più f ?
<Frank__> io in tastiera ho il simbolo della wifi ed è accesa
<Frank__> se faccio fn più tasto wifi nn succede nulla
<jester-> Frank__: ricontrolla con rfkill
<Frank__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7859690/
<jester-> semre bloccata
<jester-> non so che altro fare
<Frank__> ci abbiamo provato !
<Frank__> credo che a questo punto devo capire cosa fare , ovvero se portarlo da un tecnico per capire se la scheda ha qualche problema
<Frank__> o provare se reinstallando windows mi da lo stasso problema !
<jester-> Frank__: secondo me installi winz e te lo tieni
<jester-> cosi fai il test
<Frank__> a sto punto direi di si !
<Frank__> grazie davvero per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<jester-> Frank__: perdi un'onretta ma ti levi il dubbio
<Frank__> già !
<Frank__> farò cosi !
<krabador> Frank__, puoi eseguire reset del BIOS della macchina
<Frank__> reset del bios ?
<Frank__> non ne ero a conoscenza
<krabador> notebook o fisso?
<Frank__> senza disintallare linux quindi ?
<Frank__> notebook
<krabador> senza disinstallare
<Frank__> a ok !
<Frank__> da dove potrei effettuare il reset dopo essere entrato nel bios ?
<Frank__> ma intendete il reset di default di fabbrica ?
<krabador> mi dici il modello del notebook?
<Frank__> notebook hp 620 4gb ram 2.30 ghz win7
<krabador> sei entrato in BIOS?
<Frank__> 64 bit
<Frank__> non ancora
<Frank__> provo a fare un reset ?
<krabador> sei entrato o no?
<Frank__> no perchè non ho ben capito che tipologia di reset devo fare
<Frank__> devo ripristinare le impostazione predefinite ?
<krabador> entra nel BIOS
<Frank__> ok ma se entro nel bios devo spegnere il pc no ?
<Frank__> provo a effettuare un reset e torno
<krabador> Frank ok
<Frank__> eccomi
<Frank__> tutto ooooook !!!!
<Frank__> grazie davvero
<Frank__> risolto tutto con un reset bios !!!
<Frank__> linea perfetta
<Frank__> ora è tutto perfettamente funzionate
<Frank__> grazie krabador
<Frank__> davvero
<Frank__> !
<krabador> bene
<krabador> :D
<Frank__> :-)
<Frank__> dopo queste 3 ore direi che mi ritiro !
<jester-> Frank__: allora nel bios era spenta?
<Frank__> grazie ancora a tutti voi !
<Frank__> no era accesa ma non si sa come con un reset tutto è tornato normale ù
<Frank__> !
<jester-> misteri dei pc
<Frank__> già
<Frank__> non si capisce
<Frank__> ho anche ricontrollato e i parametri erano perfettamente identici
<Frank__> tutto era attivo e anche ora lo è
<Frank__> va bè misteri
<Frank__> !
<Frank__> un bel caso risolto con un reset bios
<jester-> eh
<Frank__> se ci ricapiterà sapremo cosa fare
<jester-> Frank__: evita di spegnerla da tasto fn
<krabador> ti unirsi allo staff?
<krabador> *unirai?
<Frank__> si starò attento a non spegnerla !
<Frank__> comunque magari ahaha !
<Frank__> ma ho molto da imparare
<krabador> nessun mistero, lo spegniemento col tasto fn da win, porta ad una situazione del genere
<Frank__> è il secondo giorno della mia vita su linux !
<Frank__> a capito
<Frank__> accidentalmente avrò disattivato la wifi
<Frank__> prima di formattare e inserire linux
<Frank__> dato che non ho creato partizioni per far lavorare insieme due SO
<krabador> Frank__, in ogni caso, ti conviene farli stare insieme
<Frank__> dici ?
<Frank__> molti me lo hanno detto ma non capisco il perchè
<Frank__> per l'utilizzo che devo fare su pc notebook linux lavora perfettamente
<Frank__> ho bisogno di internet, programmi di openoffice e basta , quindi fa al caso mio alla fine
<Frank__> programmi pesanti li monto su mac per quanto riguarda lo studio mio di musica che ovviamente linux non potrebbe mai supportare
<krabador> tipo?
<Frank__> tipo logic, cubase, pro tools , ecc..
<krabador> ardour , saputo usare, va alla grande
<Frank__> non ne sono a conoscenza !
<Frank__> ma su linux ?
<krabador> si
<Frank__> a.. darò un'occhiata
<krabador> https://ardour.org
<Frank__> so che esiste anche una versione musicale di linux
<krabador> "versione musicale", c'è Ubuntu studio , che ha dentro parecchio software di creatività
<krabador> sia musicale
<krabador> che grafica
<Frank__> si infatti :-D
<Frank__> sto dando un occhiata a ardour
<Frank__> mica male
<Frank__> lo proverò
<Frank__> scusatemi ma ora devo scappare !
<Frank__> grazie ancora di tutto il supporto tecnico :-D
<krabador> ciao
<Frank__> al prossimo "mistero"
<Frank__> ahaha
<Frank__> ciao
<Frank__> ciao jester grazie ancora per prima e grazie anche a te krabador
<jester-> cià
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-26
<alfredo_> buongiorno
<alfredo_> :)
<freddy> come va?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<freddy> voglio scaricare da youtube copiando l'url, ......con quale programma lo faccio? io vorrei usare a tube capther
<freddy> solo che non so come installarlo su linux
<freddy> ammesso che si possa fare
<freddy> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> che fretta
<zappo_> ciao buongiorno
<zappo_> ho problemi nel leggere i dvd con ubuntu 14.04.inanzitutto se vado su " dispositivi rimovibili" e su DVD video imposto il lettore vlc non rimane impostata la mia scelta.Quando lo riapro ritorna l'impostazione "video"
<zappo_> poi alcuni dvd li legge altri no
<ExPBoy> quindi non dipende dal lettore
<Micky1> Salve, ho la necessità di impostare /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward al valore 1 per la condivisione della connessione Internet, qualcuno può aiutarmi a farlo ?
<zappo_> ExPBoy, con alcuni dvd non appare nemmeno l'icona del disco sulla barra sinistra dello schermo
<zappo_> inoltre non apre nemmeno le cartelle "videots"
<Micky1> Nessuno che possa aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Micky1
<ubot-it> Micky1: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Micky1> ok, temevo solo che le discussioni andassero avanti e la mia richiesta di aiuto non venisse vista, tutto qua
<cristian_c> zappo_, in che senso 'ritorna l'impostazione video'?
<krabador> zappo_, cartelle video_ts , su HD?
<zappo_> cristian_c, quando apro informazioni sul computer,dispositivi rimovibili,DVD video è impostato di default " Video" io lo cambio con vlc,chiudo la finestra ma poi quando la riapro l'impostazione è ancora "Video" e non vlc
<zappo_> krabador, si
<cristian_c> Micky1, Micky1 che problemi riscontri?
<cristian_c> zappo_, puoi postare una schermata?
<zappo_> cristian_c, mi mandi il link?
<cristian_c> !image | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Micky1> nessun problema, mi serve rendere questo flag persistente in modo da avere la condivisione Internet già disponibile all'avvio della macchina senza doverla attivare manualmente
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://postimg.org/image/4z74ffogv/31a5f8b1/
<cristian_c> Micky1, ok, allora fallo
<cristian_c> zappo_, in pratica, te lo imposta su Totem?
<zappo_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> zappo_, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> zappo_, prova a vedere se il problema si verifica anche con le altre voci nella finestrsa
<cristian_c> *finestra
<zappo_> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> tipo CD audio, software, ecc...
<cristian_c> fotografie, ecc...
<zappo_> cristian_c, no le altre voci le prende e le mantiene
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> zappo_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856714
<simone> ciao a tutti
<simone>  ho bisogno d'aiuto per configurare il subwoofer del mio pc
<simone> seguendo una guida ora viene rilevato però non funziona e l'audio graccha
<krabador> zappo_, vlc, apre video_ts su hd, se non succede, c'è qualche problema al contenuto della cartella
<simone> ?
<krabador> zappo_, o contenuto che libdvdnav libdvdcss non riescono a leggere
<zappo_> krabador, ma succede con tutte le cartelle ed inoltre se clicco con il tasto destro non esce la voce "apri con"
<simone> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> zappo_, ma vlc è installato nel sistema?
<zappo_> krabador, certo
<zappo_> krabador, avi e altri formati li apre benissimo
<krabador> zappo_, dpkg -l | grep libdvdread
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep libdvdnav
<krabador> entrambi pastebin
<simone> ?
<zappo_> krabador, ii  libdvdread4:i386                                      4.2.1-2ubuntu1                                         i386         library for reading DVDs
<krabador> zappo_ entrambi pastebin
<zappo_> krabador, quello è tutto quanto è uscito dal comando
<simone> ?
<cristian_c> simone, di quale guida stai parlando?
<simone> questa http://www.andreagrandi.it/2013/06/22/how-to-make-subwoofer-work-in-ubuntu/
<zappo_> krabador, cristian_c devo andare grazie per l'interessamento ci risentiamo
<cristian_c> zappo_, eh, leggi il topic che ti ho linkato
<zappo_> cristian_c, ho provato a leggerlo ma è in inglese e non ci capisco molto
<cristian_c> zappo_, lol
<cristian_c> zappo_, vai di traduttore gogol
<zappo_> cristian_c, non ho mai provato, ma proverò appena ritorno ciao e grazie
<simone> ?
<ExPBoy> simone: le guide non ufficiali fanno spesso danni
<jacopo> ciao a tutti! Installato lubunto ma non sento suoni, non ho plugin per vedere video youtube e non sembra riconoscere la scheda sd che metto tramite usb
<cristian_c> jacopo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cristian_c> jacopo, hai controllato le impostazioni audio?
<cristian_c> jacopo, apri un terminale
<jacopo> uxterm ok?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> jacopo, un terminale serio
<jacopo> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> tipo lxterminal
<cristian_c> jacopo, nel menù
<cristian_c> !info lxterminal
<ubot-it> lxterminal (source: lxterminal): LXDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.11-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 77 kB, installed size 868 kB
<jacopo> ok!
<jacopo> aperto
<cristian_c> jacopo, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> jacopo, e: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> jacopo, posta i risultati su pastebin
<ivan__> salve vorrei instalare kde per il mio desktop
<cristian_c> !paste | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivan__> versioe 3.14
<cristian_c> pi greco
<jacopo> fatto+
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7864456/
<cristian_c> jacopo, tra l'altro il tuo disco mi sembra incasinato
<jacopo> avevo poco spazio libero, windows era inagibile
<jacopo> ora torno su windows e libero e trasferisco qui
<cristian_c> jacopo, manca il risultato del secondo comando
<cristian_c> ma la sd è inserita nel pc?
<jacopo> ah scusami faccio subito
<jacopo> perdono, probloma sc card risolto!
<ExPBoy> lol
<jacopo> resta suono mancante
<cristian_c> jacopo, come hai risolto?
<ExPBoy> inserendo la card
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ihihih
<jacopo> cristian non c'era l'sd card :I sorvoliamo
<cristian_c> lol
<jacopo> rimbambito sogno... per quanto riguarda le impostazioni audio riesco a rintracciare in bassoa  destra della scrivania il volume (che è al massimo)
<krabador> jacopo che ubuntu hai
<jacopo> lubuntu
<krabador> jacopo , terminale , manda alsamixer
<jacopo> krabador quello che mi hai consigliato ieri
<krabador> e vedi se c'è qualche m
<krabador> sotto i livelli
<jacopo> 4 livello krabador
<jacopo> c'è MM
<krabador> jacopo fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jacopo> krabador devo installare un software per fare screenshots?
<krabador> jacopo, premi il tasto stamp
<formaggio> c'è una utility preinstallata
<oblo> che problema audio hai?
<formaggio> se posso intromettermi ne ho uno anche io
<oblo> io pure ehehe
<formaggio> sul mio ibook g4 non è rilevata la scheda audio
<jacopo_> krabador premuto tasto stamp... ha salvato shot da qualche parte?
<formaggio> jacopo_, nella cartella immagini
<krabador> jacopo_, lubuntu in home
<oblo> per la scheda audio ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel ma il sistema è muto e non registra i suoni dalle casse.. però youtube e gli mp3 funzionano bò
<krabador> formaggio, ci sono delle faq per Ubuntu su mac
<formaggio> krabador, lo so, ma niente di quelle pagine mi aiuta
<jacopo_> scusate mi ridareste il link per postare immagini, sono caduto prima
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> oblo, su fedora funziona?
<jacopo_> http://postimg.org/image/e2i16gjir/2e6df93f/
<oblo> in realtà uso lfs ed è un bel casino
<oblo> però in alsamixer ho anche io le MM forse ho il muto uhm
<oblo> in line e front mic
<chiara> salve, io ho ubuntu 14.04 lts e da qualche giorno non visualizzo più i video dei canali mediaset nel loro sito mi dice che manca il plugin silverlight sapete aiutarmi?
<krabador> oblo , Line e front mic , in muto , non danno problemi, se non devi usare l'entrata di linea e il microfono
<krabador> chiara, per quello ci sono plugin per chromium
<oblo> ah ecco
<chiara> krabador scusa mi puoi dire cos'è chromium che non lo so?
<krabador> chiara, "da qualche giorno" ... silverlight è sempre stato richiesto in Mediaset e
<formaggio> chiara, chrome "sbrandizzato"
<formaggio> chiara, nonchè opensource
<krabador> jacopo_ premi f6 in alsamixer
<krabador> formaggio, stai parlando da solo
<formaggio> krabador, me ne sono accorto ora, saltando tra i canali ho perso il filo :)
<krabador> :)
<jacopo_> krabador alsamixer lo trovo in menu?
<ivanq> ciaoa  tutti...volevo chiedere un consiglio, qualcuno ha mai usato il plugin pipelight per Sky Go su Ubuntu???
<krabador> ivanq , ti conviene chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivanq> ok grazie mille :)
<formaggio> ivanq, a me non funge
<formaggio> oh, maddai!
<oblo> ehehe
<jacopo_> krabador alsamixer l'ho trovato nel software cewnte
<jacopo_> center, devo installarlo?
<krabador> jacopo_, quando ti ho detto di lanciarlo dal terminale, per poi fare uno screen , cosa hai pensato?
<formaggio> hahahaha
<oblo> senza alsa l'audio non funge installalo
<krabador> oblo, per favore
<krabador> pesa le affermazioni
<oblo> io ho messo alsa, alsa lib e alsa plugin mi pare
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; ho appena sostituito il modulo wifi del mio pc con un Broadcom 43228 ci ho messo un po', ma ora funziona, bluetooth compreso. c'è un modo per verificare la frequenza 5GHz da terminale?
<jacopo_> krabador non sapevo che potevo averlo su terminale anche se poi nel software center mi dice che si poteva installare...comunque fatto F6
<formaggio> neramarea, installa wavemon
<formaggio> neramarea, è una utility a riga di comando che monitora il collegamento wireless, e tra le informazioni c'è anche la frequenza attuale
<jacopo_> krabador non sapevo che potevo averlo su terminale anche se poi nel software center mi dice che si poteva installare...comunque fatto F6
<krabador> quante opzioni hai?
<jacopo_> (predefinit)     0 HDA ATI SB       1 HDA NVIDIA   (in quest'ultima ci sono 4 MM)
<oblo> hai l'audio integrato sulla scheda madre
<neramarea> formaggio mi vede solo 2,4, in questo momento...
<samuraiRM> ti qualcuno puo dirmi he cose KDE3.14?
<samuraiRM> KDE 3.14 è un kernel kubuntu?
<formaggio> neramarea, probabilmente perchè sei collegato ad una rete a 2,4GHz
<formaggio> samuraiRM, KDE è un ambiente grafico
<jacopo_> http://postimg.org/image/daw6u3wcx/17b33ec5/
<neramarea> appunto, formaggio. volevo capire se c'era un modo di verificare i 5 ghz anche in assenza di una rete... insomma, se ubuntu "vede" le potenzialità del modulo
<formaggio> neramarea, sinceramente non so... faccio una ricerca e ti dico
<neramarea> googlo un po' anch'io.intanto grazie
<samuraiRM> formaggio e dove lo trovo per xubuntu^
<formaggio> neramarea, comunque le frequenze di lavoro sono indipendenti dall'OS - se la scheda supporta i 5GHz li supporterà a prescindere dal sistema operativo usato
<neramarea> ok, il modulo lo è. ma avevo sentito di problemi vari. comunque grazie formaggio
<jester-> neramarea: sudo lshw vedi le psecifiche di ogni device
<neramarea> jester- 802.11 a/b/g/n. mi pare ok
<jester-> neramarea: poi la velocità reale ti trasmissione è altra cosa
<jester-> come le eth
<jacopo> scusate non sento alcun suono
<jacopo> krabador mi ha consigliato di entrare in alsamixer e fare F6...forse è selezionata la scheda sbagliata?
<jester-> jacopo: installa pavucontro e  paciocca
<jester-> attacchi un mp3 e vedi nei settaggi
<oblo> secondo me non è la nvidia ma l'altra
<jacopo> pavucontro e paciocca sono software?
<oblo> hai una asus come scheda madre jacopo?
<sin_> arihola!sono un ot sulla sessione ospite limitata però facendo alcune ricerche in rete ho visto alcune discussioni che vorrei farvi vedere
<jacopo> oblo non so dirti
<jacopo> jester installato pavucontrol ma paciocca non lo trovo proprio :)
<ivan__> scusate dovrei aggiungere  repository backport
<jester-> lol
<jacopo> il fatto che tutto passi per l'HDMI puo' centrare qualcosa??
<jester-> jacopo: pacioccare tipo quando limoni la tipa
<jacopo> jester avevo immaginato che non fosse un comando :P
<cristian_c> jacopo, hdmi?
<jester-> immaginare aiuta la digestione
<jacopo> si non è collegato alle casse ma alla tv
<jacopo> prima con windows pero' il solo HDMI mi dava anche l'audio
<jester-> jacopo: allora si spiega l'arcano, facile che il tuo driver video non supporti uscita audio hdmi
<jester-> prova con le cuffie
<pa> come aggiungo un mount con archivemount in fstab? sapete?
<jacopo> ah ecco...ma con windows andava...è normale?
<jester-> pa: aggiungi la realtiva stringa  a mano
<jester-> jester-: = il driver winz suppota. che scheda  video hai
<cristian_c> jacopo, ma hai attivo l'hdmi in pavucontrol?
<jester-> !fstab | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> non usa la scheda interna, eh
<jacopo> cristian_c http://postimg.org/image/4sadty599/21090d0a/
<cristian_c> jacopo, se lanci un mp3, cosa vedi in Riproduzione?
<cristian_c> sempre in pavucontrol
<jacopo> eh non ce l'ho un mp3
<jacopo>  lo scarico?
<cristian_c> jacopo, un qualunque file  musicale
<cristian_c> anche un cd
<cristian_c> jacopo, non scaricare
<pa> jester-, non so bene che parametri mettere.. per esempio in file system type cosa dovrei scriverci? archivemount?
<pa> sembra che google non riesca a trovare neppure un esempio
<jester-> pa: che è archivemount
<jester-> pa: nel link che ti ho dato ci sono gli esempi
<cristian_c> jacopo, va ben anche iutubbo
<jacopo> ok sono già su youtube
<jacopo> il video scorre ma non si sente nada
<jacopo> dove devo guardare?
<cristian_c> jacopo, in Riproduzione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sempre in pavucontrol
<cristian_c> jacopo, comunque, a me è successa una cosa simile sul travelmate
<pa> jester-, archivemount e' un modulo fuse per montare gli archivi
<jester-> jacopo: scheda video?
<cristian_c> jacopo, tra l'altro è scritto 'unplugged'
<jester-> pa: centra na sega fon fstab
<pa> che significa? che non ce lo posso mettere?
<jacopo> cristian_c    http://postimg.org/image/rwmk6j6of/8957baa0/
<jacopo> jester dove vedo la scheda video?
<jester-> pa: perchè cliccare la partizione da montare nel filemanager è troppo semplice?
<pa> lo devo montare al boot
<jester-> jacopo: lspci | grep -i vga
<pa> (l'archivio, tar.gz)
<jester-> pa: centra ancora meno con fstab
<jester-> da fstab monti le partizioni non i file
<jacopo> NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 620]
<jester-> jacopo: hai installato il driver invidia? hai per caso doppia scheda?
<jacopo> no doppia scheda video no
<pa> pa
<jacopo> installo i driver invidia? Dove li trovo?
<pa> pare che le iso si possano montare in fstab , in loop
<sin___> potete dare un'occhiata a qusta discussione? http://askubuntu.com/questions/47884/how-to-restrict-users-access-to-the-internet-for-time-intervals
<jester-> pa: un targz non si monta ma si scompatta a che serve
<oblo> pa ma cosa devi fare?
<jester-> pa: tragz è un archivio compresso tipo zip o rar
<jacopo> cristian_c in effetti dice unplugged ma se lo fosse non vedrei nulla no?
<jester-> jacopo: lspci e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> jacopo, sicuro di aver collegato alla tv?
<pa> oblo, vorrei tenere  un tot di file di configurazione separati da /etc, e linkati dentro etc. Il problema e' che vorrei anche sincronizzarli, ma da utente, e non da root. Per farlo uso unison. il problema e' che dovrei cambiare tutti i permessi (o ilproprietario) di questi file per consentire ad unison lanciato da utente di leggerli.
<cristian_c> jacopo, oppure hai configurato la tv?
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7865012/
<cristian_c> jacopo, hai provato il cavo con altro? Hai provato un altro cavo?
<jacopo> è rimasta copme prima quando con winz si sentiva
<pa> allora mi e' venuta un idea per mantenere permessi e sincronizzare tutto lo stesso: tenerli dentro un archivio e montarlo
<pa> potrei farlo anche con un filesystem in loop, ma pensavo che gli archivi fossero un po piu resistenti e piu difficili da corrompere
<jester-> pa: devi fare una iso non una tar
<cristian_c> jacopo, ora funge con winz?
<pa> potrei fare un filesystem ext in un file
<ExPBoy> ?
<pa> pero e' un po fragilino
<jacopo> si
<pa> pero in effetti si potrebbe provare
<cristian_c> jacopo, provato ora?
<jacopo> due ore fa...
<jacopo> riprovo?
<cristian_c> jacopo, sì
<jacopo> ok...a dopo
<jacopo> cristian_c ho provato in winz si sente
<cristian_c> jacopo, apri un terminale e digita:
<jacopo> cristian
<cristian_c> jacopo, lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> jacopo, risultato su pastebin
<jacopo> adesso in riproduzione vedo il segnale
<jacopo> ma non lo sento
<jacopo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7865068/
<jester-> jacopo: ce fai vede risultato di: lspci
<oblo> forse anche il tuo config in /boot può aiutare
<jacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7865096/
<jester-> jacopo: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<jacopo> deve li trovo in menu?
<jester-> jacopo: se unity clicca in alto alla barra e poi scrivi driver nella ricerca dash
<jacopo> hem jester jester- questo è stato mezzo arabo
<sin___> posso indirizzare il traffico di rete  di un account su una specifica  porta?
<jacopo> unity?
<jester-> jacopo: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<jacopo> ehm...non so perché lo schermo straborda, quindi vado a tastoni sotto
<jacopo> provo con lourdes lol
<jester-> jacopo: apri un terminale
<jacopo> ok
<jester-> jester-: sudo jockey-gtk
<jacopo> command not foundf
<cristian_c> jacopo, su lubbbuntu?
<jacopo> si
<jester-> non conosco lubuntu
<jacopo> ah ok...
<jester-> jacopo: non pare un pc scarso che metti lubbuntu?
<cristian_c> jacopo, da software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Driver aggiuntivi
<jacopo> hai ragione jester
<jacopo> fatto
<cristian_c> oppure scorciatoia da Preferenze
<jester-> cristo è come prendere la bindi quando puoi avere la bellucci
<cristian_c> lol
<jacopo> lol...pensavo invece di andare sul sicuro con un hardware sovrabbondante
<jacopo> ok mi sa che mettero' ubuntu tout cour
<jester-> jacopo: kubuntu
<jester-> convenzionale anche troppo configurabile
<jacopo> ok!
<jacopo> http://postimg.org/image/cb0a0v5ph/2b780d94/
<jacopo> guardate cosa dice in driver aggiuntivi!
<jester-> jacopo: pallino sul primo in lista testato e poi applica modifiche
<jacopo> ok
<cristian_c> jacopo, leggo che ci sono vari utenti che lamentano problema audio hdmi con tua scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> pare abbiano risolto
<jacopo> ah
<jester-> jacopo: finito riavvia che poi se non va ti sistema cristian_c
<jacopo> ok GRAZIE GRAZIE!
<jacopo> cristian_c niente di fatto
<jacopo> cristian_c ecco l'audio!! E' arrivato cambiando impostazioni schermo da 1080 a 720
<jacopo> poi rimesse a 1080 e l'audio è rimasto...boh!?
<jester-> jacopo: la tv non è ideale per pc
<jacopo> ah si?
<jester-> jacopo: ha risoluzioni e dpi molto differenti e molto piu scarse
<oblo> col commodore 64 funzionava bene
<jacopo> ah ok
<jester-> se ci devi mandare un film o foto è un conto se usato come schermo principale è una ciofeca
<jacopo> è che ho il salone piccolo...o pc o tv...o preferito entrambi
<jacopo> ho preferito entrambi
<jester-> ti pii un 24 pollici normale hdmi
<jester-> è un altro mondo
<jacopo> e poi la tv la vedo?
<jacopo> ultimo problema e poi vi lascio stare
<jacopo> il monitor per l'appunto straborda
<jacopo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jacopo> http://postimg.org/image/96arr9mbz/f5b1c3a1/
<jacopo> è sempre un problema di tv oppure posso fare qualcosa sull'aspetto di lubuntu?
<jacopo> nell'immagine non si vede
<jacopo> fatto sta che le icone in basso le intravedo
<jester-> jacopo: questione di risoluzione troppo alta
<jester-> cioè bassa
<jacopo> del televisore?
<jester-> jester-: eh
<jester-> se la alzi poi non parla piu
<jester-> metti l'audio sul canale del pc
<formaggio> ave mondo
<jester-> e fai il compromesso
<jacopo> ah ok! grazie mille jester e cristian_c è un sollievo essere ritornato a linux...mi ero beccato il virus dei 100e che cambia i dns al modem per cui non fungeva più nessuna macchiuna nè cel
<formaggio> jacopo, che virus bastardo
<jester-> jacopo: hihihi vedi a frequentare i postacci?
<ExPBoy> :P
<formaggio> qualche anima buona che mi aiuta a far riconoscere la scheda audio del mio iBook G4? :)
<jacopo> ehehe :P
<jacopo> non ho nemmeno provato a debellarlo... lasciato che windows affondasse
<formaggio> è cosa buona e giusta
<syler> salve, buon pomeriggio a tutti...volevo sapere se vi fosse in giro o se qualcuno conoscesse i codici per creare un avviatore di terminale (spero di esser stato chiaro :D )
<jacopo> si solo che ora su questa partizione ho solo 9Gb...secondo voi conviene che libero spazio e reinstallo oppure solo liberare spazio su windows basta?
<formaggio> syler: nn'ho capito..
<syler> formaggio devo creare un file che mi apre il terminale
<formaggio> syler: un lanciatore .desktop?
<jester-> formaggio: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=527717
<syler> esattamente .... una volta mi ricordo che su ubuntu c'era l'opzione diretta per farlo...ora mi fa creare solo file di testo vuoto
<formaggio> jester-: già passato di lì, non sono così sprovveduto... :)
<formaggio> syler: se usi gnome dovresti trovare dei file già pronti da qualche parte nella home
<syler> formaggio si lo volevo fare per creare un terminale con locazione nella cartella interessata in modo da evitarmi qualche comando :D
<formaggio> syler: dammi un attimo ;) Che terminale usi? XTerm, gnome-terminal...
<syler> gnome
<jacopo> grazie a tutti e buona giornata :D
<formaggio> syler: ti metto la mia idea su ubuntu paste
<formaggio> bye jacopo
<jacopo> ciao!
<syler> okok grazie... inoltre mi si sta verificando un altro problemino.... tolgo il nomodeset e salvo il file grub...ricarico il file grub ma all'avvio ho sempre il nomodeset
<formaggio> prova usando grub-customizer (si chiamava così? Non ricordo..)
<jester-> syler: da dove lo togli
<syler> jester gub.cfg nella cartella boot
<syler> la guida che lessi li mi diceva di apportare le mie modifiche
<formaggio> syler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7865409/
<jester-> syler: modificare quel file è tempo perso, update-grub lo riscrive
<jester-> devi cambiare in /etc/default/grub salvare il file e dare sudo update-grub
<formaggio> syler: cambia il path alla cartella nella quarta riga; trova l'icona di gnome-terminal alla quinta riga perchè io sono su KDE
<syler> jester- infatti quello è il mio problema sto perdendo tempo su quello ahahah
<syler> jester- verificato subito il cambio ed è andato grazie
<syler> ok grazie formaggio faccio subito
<Micky3> arisalve, volevo la vostra opinione su una cosa strana, ho configurato la condivisione ad Internet su un PC da wlan0 a eth0 attraverso il comando iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE solo che noto che ma macchina che ne dovrebbe usufruire (un laptop) non riesce a navigare attraverso la ethernet; se invece lo collego per un istante alla wifi (solo connessione senza far nulla) e poi lo disconnetto, tutto funziona bene, che può essere ?
<Micky3> è come se ci fosse qualche problema di DNS, io ho impostato google (8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4), chiedo a qualcuno più esperto in merito
<jester-> il pc che prende deve avera il gateway su ip della it del pc che manda
<Micky3> c'è
<jester-> della eth
<Micky3> si è già così
<ivan__> scusate il kernel kde per kubuntu
<ivan__> è gia incluso?
<jester-> ivan__: è lo stesso pre tutte le ubuntu, il sistema è comune
<syler> ok formaggio ho provato e va grazie anche a te :)
<simone> ciao a tutti
<simone> oltre problema con subwoofer avre un problema con la garfica ibridia
<simone> non mi funziona bumblebee
<pdor> ciao, dopo il disco fisso le chiavette, possibile che tutte le volte che le controllo con gparted, questo si pianta?
<pdor> unanone' vecchia
<simone> mi da questo errore:
<simone> [  478.945995] [ERROR]You've no permission to communicate with the Bumblebee daemon. Try adding yourself to the 'bumblebee' group [  478.946050] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<formaggio> pdor: succede anche a me, ma con il livecd di gparted va tutto bene
<formaggio> simone: e.. hai provato a fare come dice?
<simone> si
<pdor> formaggio: allora mifido di winzoz?
<simone> mi dice che faccio gia arte del gruppo
<simone> *parte
<formaggio> pdor: mai, eretico! Hahahaha
<simone> una volta ho reinstallato bumblebee e diceva che non trovava la GPU
<formaggio> simone: il demone sotto quale utente gira?
<simone> ammministratore
<formaggio> pdor: prova usando il livecd
<formaggio> simone: root?
<simone> no
<simone> con sudo da questo errore:
<simone> [  696.971094] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.  [  696.971206] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<formaggio> simone: non avendo un laptop con nvidia non posso essere troppo specifico
<simone> ho provato installando nvidia prime ma quando dice che sta usando nvidia con lspci vede solo la scheda intel
<simone> perchè non trova la scheda?
<formaggio> simone: hai dato un'occhiata sulla wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#A.22Cannot_access_secondary_GPU.22_error
<simone> ma nel file la riga del busy ID è commentata tolgo il # ?
<simone> provo a riavviare
<formaggio> simone: in questo non posso assisterti
<formaggio> quando capiranno che i problemi in linux non si risolvono con i riavii?
<Guest45389> salve
<formaggio> ave
<Guest45389> dopo un aggiornamento non riesco piu accedere al sistena, mi chiede il mome e pass che io non ricordo , come fare
<formaggio> definisci "aggiornamento" :)
<jester-> Guest45389: non è colpa dell'aggiornamente se non ricordi la pass
<jester-> Guest45389: user lo vedi da tty con ls /home
<jester-> la pass se non la ricordi ripristina il sistema
<Guest45389> aggiornamento solito, in più ulteriore aggiornamento perche la versione 12.4  non avrebbe avuto poiu supporto
<formaggio> jester: e la modalità utente singolo? se non ha impostato la pw di root, magari...
<formaggio> jester-: e la modalità utente singolo? se non ha impostato la pw di root, magari...
<jester-> formaggio: non esiste pass di root di default
<simone> formaggio: non ha funzionato
<formaggio> jester-: appunto, proprio perchè non la dovrebbe aver impostata
<formaggio> simone: purtroppo non ho altre conoscenza in materia nvidia...
<jester-> formaggio: per loggare serve la pass user, se se la dementica che cetra l'aggiornamento
<simone> grazie comunque
<jester-> formaggio: 13-10?
<formaggio> Guest45389: che bootloader hai?
<formaggio> jester-: che in modalità single-user può usare passwd sull'utente
<Guest45389> cosè bootloader?
<formaggio> Guest45389: quando avvii il pc viene scritto "Welcome to GRUB" ad un certo punto? :)
<jester-> formaggio: con tutta ka fantasia possibile che centra il boot loader
<jester-> aveva accesso automatico alla winzoz, aggiornando so è tolto e non ricordandosi la pass è nella palta
<formaggio> jester-: per passare al kernel il parametro 1 all'avvio
<jester-> formaggio: che ci azzecca con la pass
<formaggio> jester-: entriin moalità utente singolo = root
<Guest45389> il mio sistema è ubuntu 12.04
<formaggio> jester-: root = permessi per resettare la password dell'utente
<jester-> formaggio: se non ricorda la vecchia non resetta una cippa
<formaggio> jester-: non so te ma da root dando 'passwd NOMEUTENTE' non mi ha mai chiesto la vecchia password.
<simone> quando guardo dei video usando la scheda intel si vedono delle righe
<jester-> simone: hai la 13.10?
<simone> 12.04
<jester-> simone: e doppia scheda?
<simone> si
<krabador> formaggio, hai controversie?
<jester-> simone: mi pare che funzi e a mano dalla 13,10 la doppia scheda, è automatica dalla 14.04
<formaggio> krabador: sto amichevolmente discutendo una possibile soluzione :)
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest45389 fai un 10 minuti
<ubot-it> Guest45389 fai un 10 minuti: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> metti user che hai adesso e segnati la pass
<simone> ?
<formaggio> jester-: solo per curiosità, ma dici che l'approccio con modalità utente singolo è così sbagliato?
<simone> c'è una soluzione almeno per vedere bene i video con la scheda intel
<simone> ?
<krabador> passwd utente, da questo  http://pastie.org/pastes/9422638/text
<jester-> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<jester-> simone: con la 12.04 non funza
<krabador> con sudo non da la prima linea in quanto si deve immettere la password sudo
<jester-> non quaglia il kernel
<simone> ne bumblebee ne nvidia-prime
<simone> ?
<formaggio> krabador: ma se col kernel recovery sei root...
<krabador> formaggio, rispondevo ad un'affermazione "non so te ma da root dando 'passwd NOMEUTENTE' non mi ha mai chiesto la vecchia password."
<krabador> delle 16.06
<simone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee c'è scritto guida verificata con ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> simone: finza con kenrel 319 e superiori
<formaggio> krabador: mea culpa, non mi sono espresso bene - intendevo root completo, non sudo
<formaggio> krabador: non volevo far arrabbiare nessuno io :(
<jester-> cioè nvidia-319 che nella 12.04 non c'è
<simone> nei repository di 12.04 c'è nvidia-319
<jester-> simone: forse hai aggiunto unppa perchè al max c'è il 304
<simone> non aggiunto nessun ppa
<jester-> e comunque il kernel della 12,04 non è attrezzato
<jester-> e dev lanciare l'applicazione con optirun nomeapp
<formaggio> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7865954/
<krabador> simone, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<formaggio> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7865954/
<krabador> formaggio, e che cambia da quello che ti ho detto ?
<jester-> formaggio: prova a farlo da non loggato
<jester-> da recovery
<jester-> ti chiede la vecchia
<formaggio> krabador: che non chiede la vecchia
<simone> allora perchè c'è scritto verificata con12.04 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<jester-> formaggio: prova a farlo da non loggato da recovery
<krabador> formaggio, cosa non è chiaro di "con sudo non da la prima linea in quanto si deve immettere la password sudo" ?
<krabador> delle 16:13
<formaggio> krabador: ok, ok, non ci arrabbiamo!
<krabador> io sono calmissimo
<simone> ?
<jester-> simone: veidi che hai aggiunto il ppa? e devi lanciare la app da terminale con optirun
<simone> lo so
<simone> ma da errore
<simone> [ 1367.238264] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.  [ 1367.238348] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<krabador> simone, nel link che ti ho mandato, ci sono tutti i pacchetti ufficialmente inclusi in ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> simone: a fondo pagina Utilizzo
<simone> ho visto ma con optirun da errore
<jester-> simone: e con prime?
<jester-> dipende da che hai installato
<formaggio> krabador: Tempo fa avevamo dei pc Ubu13.10, di cui nessuno ricordava la password... Da grub ho selezionato il kernel di recovery e dopo poco è apparsa la classica richiesta "Dare la pw di root o premere CTRL+D" ecc.; battendo invio (password di root mai impostata) ed arrivato ad una shell privilegiata, 'passwd nomeutente' e tutto sistemato! Possibile o ricordo male?
<simone> con primus stesso errore
<jester-> primusrun nome_applicazione
<jester-> primsrun
<alfredo_> salve come faccio a scaricare il programma per scaricare video da youtube : a capter
<krabador> !chat | alfredo_
<ubot-it> alfredo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfredo_> come ci vado li?
<jester-> alfredo_: plugin per firefox download helper
<krabador>  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<simone> jester ma non è primusrun
<simone> ?
<jester-> simone: se hai installato prime il comando è primusrun
<alfredo_> jester- voglio scaricarci atube capter su ubuntu
<simone> tu hai scritto primsrun
<jester-> se bombalee è optirun
<simone> cmq errore primus: fatal: Bumblebee daemon reported: error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected
<jester-> alfredo_: se non è nei repo ti devi errangiare, chiedi in chat
<jester-> !chat | alfredo_
<ubot-it> alfredo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfredo_> grazie jester
<krabador> alfredo_, beh, certo, prima non era chiaro
<alfredo_> no prima non mi era chiaro
<jester-> simone: avanzare a 14.04?
<jester-> 12.04 è antiquata
<simone> 14.04 mi sembrava instabile
<alfredo_> cmq no ci so andare dove dici tu krabador
<jester-> balle
<simone> non riconosceva la tastiera
<simone> ci rpoverò cmq
<simone> grazie
<krabador> alfredo_, è dove ti ha detto anche jester-
<jester-> simone: comunque rifai come da guida installando lib e pacchetti
<jester-> e ppa
<krabador> alfredo_, e lo fai digitando , qui, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfredo_> qui non mi fa andare
<formaggio> alfredo_: è una cosa semplice, come dice krobador...
<alfredo_> cioe' ci clicco?
<krabador> alfredo_, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<formaggio> alfredo_: come ti sei connesso quà?
<formaggio> magari usa un'interfaccia web che non lo fa andare
<alfredo_> xchat
<formaggio> e allora!
<alfredo_> e dove cavolo vado? su freenode?
<formaggio> nel box dove digiti per scrivere qui ci metti " /join #ubuntu-it-chat" e premi invio, semplice
<alfredo_> oh finalmente
<formaggio> si, freenode
<alfredo_> su freenode?
<formaggio> ...
<ren> Oggi ho formattato una partizione di disco che (penso) non è utilizzata né da windows né da ubuntu..... Quando apro il computer mi dice "error unknown filesystem grub rescue" Io inserisco alcune righe di codice e tutto riparte tranquillamente... Mi parte il grub da dove posso scegliere se utilizzare ubuntu o windows... E tutto
<ren> Cosa devo fare??
<formaggio> alfredo_: non impelagarti in IRC se non la sai usare nonstante la sua semplicità, ma soprattutto non prendertela con chi sta cercando di aiutarti
<jester-> ren: quali righe inserisci
<alfredo_> a me piaciono i cavoli :) ..... a chi non piacciono?
<ren> jester- queste: set boot=(hd0,msdos6)
<alfredo_> formaggio :)
<ren> Set prefix=(hd0,msdos)/boot/grub
<ren> insmod normal
<ren> normal
<formaggio> ren: probabilmente hai da rifare la configurazione di grub, hai formattato la sua partizione magari?
<jester-> alfredo_: questo è canale didicato a problematiche sistema ubuntu e relative applicazione uffuciali presenti nei repo, per il resto non  c'è supporto ma puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<ren> Queste sono le righe che scrivo
<formaggio> alfredo_: dimmi :)
<ren> vi pregooo heeelp!
<jester-> ren: sei da ubuntu?
<ren> Allora, ho installato ubuntu tempo fa assieme a windows
<ren> Dual boot
<jester-> ren: adesso sei da ubuntu o parter solo winz
<jester-> parte*
<ren> No no, parte da tutti e due
<alfredo_> fomaggio a me piacciono i cavoli col formaggio :P ....non me la prendo con nessuno :)
<jester-> ren: sei in ubuntu o no
<ren> Penso, non ho ancora aperto ubuntu
<ren> Ora sono su windows
<jester-> ren: devi andare un ubuntu e reinstallare grub
<ren> Oddiol ho paura
<ren> Non è che mi cancella tutti i dati?
<jester-> se non parte hai formattato linux
<jester-> ren: non cancella una cippa
<ren> Questo va bene?
<formaggio> ren: non c'entra coi tuoi dati
<ren> Ho sbagliato, volevo dire questo Re: error: unknown filesystem grub rescue  da jerico » sabato 21 agosto 2010, 16:38   ok.ora dobbiamo entrare nella root di ubuntu tramite chroot e installare grub nell'mbr,quindi da terminale  Codice: Seleziona tutto  sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt   Codice: Seleziona tutto  sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev   Codice: Seleziona tutto  sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc   Codice: Seleziona tutto  sudo mount 
<krabador> ren, non incollare in canale
<krabador> usa pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | ren
<ubot-it> ren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ren: hai detto che poi hai il menu grub o no
<jester-> se parte ubuntu non serve charoot . se non parte hai fromattato e non serve lo stesso
<ren> Come devo fare per reinstallare il grub??
<ren> Ho viato che ci sono molti modi
<krabador> !grub | ren
<ubot-it> ren: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ren> Quale è il migliore??
<krabador> ren, la guida del ripristino
<jester-> ren: se vai per i cazzi tuoi è inutile che chiedi qui
<ren> Ahahah scusa, non avevo letto!
<jester-> ren: comincia ad avviare ubuntu se parte
<ren> Aspettate, voglio farlo assieme a voi così è meglio
<ren> Ma se seguo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino siamo sicuri che non perdo i dati e tutto rimane uguale? (Ho 2 sistemi operativi)
<jester-> ren: non perdi i dati ma se hai formattato come suppongo sono gia andati
<jester-> e se hai formattato non ti propone il ripristino
<jester-> comunque da live vedi se c'è ancora la partizione ext4 con dentro ubuntu
<ren> No, ha formattato un disco che di per sé era vuoto completamente
<ren> Okkei ragazzi, ubuntu mi si è aperto
<ren> Benissimo
<ren> Non parte da chiavetta eh! Parte da disco!
<ren> È operativo al massimo! :)
<jester-> ren: sei in ubuntu?
<ren> Certo!
<jester-> ren: un solo hd nel pc?
<ren> Il "bellissimo" ubuntu vorrai dire! Ahha!!
<ren> Si
<ren> Un solo hd
<jester-> ren: sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> ren: sudo update-grub
<ren> Solo questo?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> che altro vuoi fare se sei in ubuntu installata
<ren> Io mi sto smerdando nelle mutande
<ren> :)
<ren> Perché ho l'impressione che dopo aver fatto ciò non andrà niente?
<Omago> ciao a tutti. Ho da poco installato ubuntu 14 affianco a Win 8.1 siccome è parecchio che non lo usavo, non ricordo come si può cambiare l'ordine del boot
<Omago> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ren> Una volta fatto ciò mi ricomparirà la schermata dove posso scegliere se partire da windows o da ubuntu?
<krabador> ren,  se nel frattempo non avviene un attacco nucleare,si
<ren> Mah...
<ren> Intanto ti ringrazio....
<ren> Poi ti posto il mio umore
<ren> Ho messo "sudo install-grub /dev/sda"
<ren> Mi dice "command not fund
<ren> Forse è senza il "-"?
<jester-> ren: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ren> Ecco, appunto! :)
<jester-> se non è zuppa è panbagnato
<ren> Ora devo solo riavviare?
<ren> Non devo fare altro no?
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<ren> Si si, fatto!
<ren> Riavvio....
<jester-> ren: reboot e deve partire il disco 1 del pc
<ren> Malore in 3...2...1..
<Omago> nessuno sà come modificare l'ordine del boot? Grazie....
<ren> Oddiiioooooo!!!!!!!!!!! FUUUNZIOOOONAAAAAA!!!!! Ti amooooooo!!!!! Fantasticoooo!!!! Miiitiiiicoooooo!!! Uniiicoooo!!!!
<krabador> Omago, hai grub, in avvio?
<ren> Omago: da dove
<Omago> sì...ho il grub
<ren> All'avvio del computer basta che premi f2
<krabador> Omago, e vuoi cambiare l'ordine della lista di grub?
<Omago> voglio cambiare ordine della lista in modo che esca prima Windows
<Omago> e poi Ubuntu
<krabador> Omago, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=198870
<jester-> Omago: puoi facilmente fare in modo che al boot il cursore sia sulla riga winz
<jester-> spostare winz per primo è un po complicato
<Omago> mmm...ricordo che tempo fà avevo cambiato posizione ed anche rinominato...solo che poi ogni volta che si aggiorna il kernel dovevo rifare da capo
<Omago> però non mi dispiacerebbe rifare la stessa cosa
<jester-> omago a che riga è winz nel menu
<Omago> ultimo...
<jester-> Omago: numero?
<Omago> non saprei...stavo cercando il file menu.lst ma risulta vuoto
<jester-> Omago: centra na sega menu.lst con la versione attuale di ubuntu
<krabador> Omago, si, è cambiato
<Omago> sono fuori dal giro da troppo tempo xD
<Omago> come trovo il numero di Winz??
<jester-> Omago: riavvii e conti le righe
<Omago> ok...credo 4...riavvio e controllo
<Omago> arrivo...
<walid> Weelaa! Sono sempre quello di prima ma con nome diverso!
<jester-> illo chi
<krabador> ren
<krabador> tutto apposto ?
<jester-> funzato?
<walid> Yeahhhh!!
<jester-> bien
<jester-> allora vado avanti a guardare il nibali
<walid> Quel disco che prima ho formattato ora potrei riformattarlo, e tramite gparted aumentare lo spazio del disco utilizzato da / di ubuntu?
<Omago_> numero 5
<jester-> Omago_: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Omago_> ok fatto ;)
<jester-> Omago_:  GRUB_DEFAULT=0  diventa GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<jester-> Omago_: cambia e salva
<Omago_> ok. perfetto.
<jester-> Omago_: quindi sudo update-grub
<jester-> Omago_: al boot avrai il cursore su wunz
<Omago_> ok grazie. E' difficile rinominare e cambiare posizione? Era più che altro una questione estetica xD!!!
<krabador> Omago_, non installi ubuntu, se vuoi evitare "brutte figure" con chi accende il noteboolk
<Omago_> ahahaha xD ok
<Omago_> riavvio e provo se funziona
<Omago_> a fra poco
<walid> Weeiii
<walid> Walid chiama chat walid chiama chat
<krabador> chat aspetta domanda, chat aspetta domanda
<walid> Ahahahah!!!
<walid> Fortissimo! L'ho fatta su, cmq, quel disco che prima ho formattato ora potrei riformattarlo, e tramite gparted aumentare lo spazio del disco utilizzato da / di ubuntu?
<jester-> walid: per allargare ubuntu devi avere dello spazio contiguo, che confina con la partizione, se è su altro disco nun se puede
<krabador> walid, se sono dischi separati non si puo'
<walid> No mo, sono partizioni dello stesso disco
<walid> Sono tutte nel "disco 0"
<krabador> walid, sudo fdisk -l , e pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | walid
<ubot-it> walid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> walid: apri gparted, fai uno shot e postalo
<krabador> si, insomma, quello che ti pare
<walid> Aspettate che riavvio
<krabador> non sei su ubuntu?
<walid> No, ero in windows
<walid> Cmq windows mi dava solo un "disco 0"
<walid> Ora vi metto quello che mi dice il,terminale di ubuntu
<krabador> walid, magari chiedere assistenza ubuntu , mentre si è in windows non è il massimo,no?
<Omago> rieccomi. funziona grazie
<walid> Schpetta schpetta!
<walid> Eccoci
<walid_> allora, ecco qui:
<walid_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866512/plain/
<walid_> checazz??
<Omago> qualkcuno conosce anche il plugin pipelight al postop di silverlight?
<walid> eccoci finalmente
<walid> allora si stava dicendo
<walid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866512/plain/
<krabador> walid, hai sbagliato link
<walid> ??
<walid> è il link che mi ha dato
<walid> ho premuto "download"
<krabador> senza "plain"
<walid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866512/
<walid> perfetto
<krabador> walid, quando lo rifarai, premi paste, poi copi ed incolli il link
<krabador> non cliccare su nient'altro
<walid> ooko
<krabador> ok, adesso sudo gparted
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp , poi
<krabador> !image | walid
<ubot-it> walid: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<walid> http://postimg.org/image/40b77no0f/
<walid> io vorrei aumentare lo spazio di ext4 senza creare danni
<walid> anche per avere un po' meno di partizioni
<pdor> ciao, fsck -f -a -c /dev/sda  e /dev/sda2 mi danno i seguenti risultati, vaaaa...bene? tenendo conto che qualcuno ha dato il mio hd perspacciato? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7866607/
<jester-> walid: hai hd della barby
<jester-> walid: previa deframmantazione winz riduci sda5 di 40 gb mettendo lo spazio dopo qundi allarghi sda6
<jester-> walid: tenedo presente che paciugando le partizioni non è raro fottersi tutto
<walid> "paciugando"?? :) :)
<jester-> palpando
<walid> "hd della barby" hahah!
<krabador> walid, walid_ , maneggiare le partizione è sempre rischioso
<krabador> questo è il succo
<walid> eh mi go capio! ma winzzozz mi fa ridurre il volume di poco...
<walid> che cippa ci posso fare io?
<krabador> walid, walid_ , deframmenta win, accedi a ubuntu in live , con l'opzione "prova" del supporto di installazione" , apri gparted, con sudo gparted da terminale, ridimesioni sda5 e quando ha finito allarghi dello spazio ricavato, sda6
<krabador> walid, e non dare la colpa al pc.
<walid> cmq ammettendo che ora voglio installare un'altra versione di ubuntu... durante l'installazione posso installarla su sda6 mantendo il dual boot?
<krabador> walid, si
<walid> e mi elimina, vero, ubuntu vecchio?
<krabador> walid walid_ , ti consiglio di fare "altro" quando ti chiede dove installare
<walid> und?
<krabador> walid, walid_ , e assegni a mano la partizione ubuntu
<walid> ok, ora non ricordo, con "altro" devo crearmi io le partizioni?
<krabador> dandogli "punto di mount   /  "
<krabador> no
<krabador> non per forza
<krabador> usi quelle che hai
<pdor> fasr fsck - c dalive su una ntfs e' possibile?
<pdor> fare*
<krabador> walid, walid_ dai "punto di mount   /  "
<walid> okei
<krabador> walid, walid_ file system ext4 con journaling, verifichi che grub finisca in /dev/sda   senza numero,e  vai avanti
<krabador> di base è cosi' che si vuole installare, se non inserisci altri dischi
<krabador> prima della procedura di installazione
<walid_> E che vorrei utilizzare win da virtual machine su ubuntu
<walid_> E che nn riesco
<krabador> pdor, ntfs fallo gestire a win
<krabador> pdor, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l , e incolla il pastebin del risultato
<walid_> Perché non riesce a virtualizzare
<walid_> C'è qualche metodo per farlo?
<krabador> walid, che cosa hai usato per provare?
<walid_> Ho usato varie virtual machines. Uso un acer aspire one d255 2dqkk
<pdor> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 (?)
<pdor> fine
<krabador> pdor, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l , e incolla il pastebin del risultato
<pdor> fatto
<krabador> pdor, eh, e il pastebin del risultato ?
<walid_> Con una ero riuscito a far partire il load di windows ma poi me lo mostrava più volte senza andare avanti con l'installazione
<pdor> qui sopra...e' una riga sola
<pdor> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<krabador> pdor, non è quello
<pdor> scusa
<krabador> pdor, torna quando hai voglia di fare sul serio
<pdor> arrivooooo
<pdor> ecchecazzo
<krabador> walid_, che cpu hai?
<krabador> pdor, e calmati
<walid_> Intel atom n450 (1.66 ghz, 512 kb cache)
<pdor> kr
<krabador> walid_, non puoi virtualizzare su atom
<pdor> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7866724/ eqque qua ehm )
<krabador> walid_, http://ark.intel.com/products/42503/Intel-Atom-Processor-N450-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz
<krabador> non c'è la virtualization technology
<krabador> ed è troppo poco potente per cercare di virtualizzare in assenza
<krabador> pdor, sei il live, ma bene
<krabador> pdor, c'è un win funzionante, su questo pc?
<pdor> solo su virtualbox :(
<pdor> e' possibile condividere  una cartella  ext4 convirtualbox?
<pdor> senza rischi
<krabador> pdor, da ubuntu puoi solo cambiare la flag della partizione ntfs, per far si che win in avvio faccia chkdsk
<krabador> con ntfsfix /dev/sdx
<pdor> krabador: ma dovrei installare winzoz  sulla ntfs no?
<walid> A proprosito, non posso cancellare la partizione di ripristino di windows no?
<walid> Che mi occupa 13GB
<krabador> walid, ti sconnsiglio formalmente di farlo
<pdor> certo
<krabador> puo' sempre tornare utile
<pdor> ops
<walid> Ahah! pdor! :)
<walid> Ookoo!
<krabador> pdor, se vuoi fare checkdisk di ntfs, lo puoi fare solo da win
<pdor> ok grazie
<krabador> che sia installato, verso una seconda partizione win, o contrassegnando da win stesso, mentre è in uso, che la partizone win è da controllare, e viene eseguito al riavvio
<pdor> e non misai dire niente del fsck -c /dev/sda che da errore, mentre sda2,3,4 funzino?
<pdor> funzionano*
<krabador> pdor, ma perchè mandi comandi a caso?
<walid> Weela
<krabador> pdor, lo sai che ci sonno i manuali dei comandi ?
<krabador> pdor, in stile man fsck
<pdor> fsck -a-c-f /dev/sda e' un comando a caso?
<walid> Io ora ho una parte di 2,95gb di disco che non è allocata
<walid> (Sono su win)
<jester-> normale che fsck /dev/sda non funzioni
<pdor> ah ok
<pdor> ri.grazz
<walid> Faccio tasto destro sulla partizione di ubuntu e.... Perché la voce "estendi volume è grigia?
<krabador> walid, qui si fa supporto solo a ubuntu
<krabador> quando si è su ubunut
<walid> Come faccio ad allocare quei  2,95GB a ubuntu?
<krabador> walid, chiedi in #windows
<walid> Uffaaa!! :)
<walid> Bene
<krabador> come mai appaiono cose in win
<walid> Sono su UBUNTU
<jester-> walid: perchè winz non sa cosa sia ext4
<krabador> <walid> (Sono su win)
<krabador> prenti per il culo ?
<jester-> walid: fa vedere gparted
<jester-> krabador: sa tanto di gabbie trolle
<walid> In gparted ho 2,95 di spazio libero
<walid> Ora vado in gparted sul serio
<krabador> walid, ti è stato detto come risolvere il tuo problema
<pdor> scusate ..fare fsck -a -c -f /dev/sdaN con tutte le partizioni controlla TUTTO il disco? escluso la ntfs ovvio
<walid> E posto l'immagine
<krabador> fa una domanda precisa
<krabador> !gparted | walid
<ubot-it> walid: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<walid> Perché vorrei allocare almeno 2gb in più su ubuntu
<jester-> walid: fa vedere lo shot di gparted
<walid> Yeah ora arrivo
<krabador> pdor, la somma delle partizioni fa il disco
<pdor> ok tanks
<pdor> avevo paura che rimannese fuori qualcosa che so tipo il mbr o giu di li
<pdor> per questo avevo dato sda
<pdor> bene ciao
<krabador> pdor, non si suppone con i comandi, si mandano miratamente
<walid> http://postimg.org/image/ep8pcxjd7/
<walid> ecco qui
<krabador> walid, cosa hai fatto da questa http://postimg.org/image/40b77no0f/    a   http://postimg.org/image/ep8pcxjd7/   ?
<krabador> fai le pulizie di primavera?
<walid> bon, ho semplicemente ridotto lo spazio ad un disco completamente inutilizzato
<walid> l'ho ridotto di qualche giga
<krabador> walid, e se la partizione VOLUME, dovesse essere per forza della grandezza assegnata?
<walid> dunque ora mi ritrovo con una parte di disco vuoto
<walid> *a
<walid> ? cosa?
<krabador> walid, hai detto di voler ridimensionare win, per ingrandire ubuntu, limitati a fare quello e lascia stare le partizioni di sistema
<walid> ma sono inutilizzate....
<krabador> non metterti a giocare con le partizioni senza congnizioni di causa
<krabador> walid, ma tu non sai a cosa servono e perchè hannpo quella grandezza
<walid> e poi la partizione di win me la ridimensona di pochissimo
<walid> allora, ti spiego
<krabador> non sè soltanto lo spazio utilizzato che fa la differenza
<krabador> walid, no
<krabador> walid, senti
<krabador> walid, ti spiego io
<walid> appena acquistato il computer
<walid> wait
<krabador> lascia stare le partizioni di sistema
<krabador> se non vuoi problemi
<walid> avevo dual boot windows e android
<krabador> limitati a maneggiare solo quelle non di sistema
<walid> mi si è rovinato
<walid> non sapendo ancora niente di computer
<walid> l'ho portato da un tecnico
<krabador> walid, hai già avuto abbodantemente risposta alle tue domande
<krabador> !chat | walid
<ubot-it> walid: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<walid> vabbuò
<walid> ve saluto ragazzi
<krabador> !gparted | walid
<ubot-it> walid: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GParted
<krabador> walid, per altri problemi riguardanti ubuntu, torna pure qui
<walid> ecco...
<walid> ne ho taanti di problemi! hahah!!
<walid> grazie di tutto ragazzi! ciao
<pdor> ah-ehm....se io imparassi come si genera  un hash di un file iso....convertissi in iso tutti i file che voglio mettere su una  partizione ntfs e poi lo confrontassi con l'hash di un file iso ottenuto dagli stessi file trasferiti sulla ntfs, sarebbe un buon test per la salute del disco?
<krabador> ah-ehm
<krabador> !chat | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntuforever> Ciao a tutti, tempo addietro ho fatto partire da windows wubi per installare ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntuforever, è drasticamente sconsigliato adesso, in quanto non è piu' sviluppato e non si fa piu' supporto
<ubuntuforever> Poi durante l'installazione ho cliccato "installa ubuntu (alongside) windows"
<ubuntuforever> Ora quando si accende il computer parte il grub che mi chiede con quale os partire... Se clicco windows mi parte anche il mbr, con il quale mi chiede se partire da win o da ubutnu...
<ubuntuforever> Domanda, visto che ho il grub di ubuntu, posso eliminare wubi dai programmi windows?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, accedi a win, va in installazione applicazioni e disintalla ubuntu dentro win
<krabador> tieniti l'altra
<ubuntuforever> Ma come faccio a capire se usa ubuntu nativo o wubi?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi#Disinstallazione
<krabador> ubuntuforever, quella che ti viene fatta scegliere dal boot di win, è quella di wubi
<krabador> quella che ha installato grub è quella nativa
<ubuntuforever> Ma qindo se disinstallo wubi... Mi fa rimanere l'os di ubuntu?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, se grub è stato installato da un'installazione reale di ubuntu, si
<krabador> ubuntuforever, da quale ubuntu stai scrivendo adesso?
<ubuntuforever> Ora, sono su ipad
<krabador> ubuntuforever, torna dall'ubuntu caricata da grub
<ubuntuforever> Cosa?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, torna dall'ubuntu caricata da grub
<ubuntuforever> Poi?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, rientra qui dentro, dall'ubuntu caricata dal grub
<krabador> se non entri qui con quel sistema
<krabador> non possiamo andare avanti
<cristian_pascal> devo parlare con l'utente cristian_c
<cristian_pascal> vedo che è presente
<ubuntuforever> Che devo fare? Dimmi!
<cristian_pascal> l'utente cristian_c,  consigliandomi di seguire la guida di installazione di ubuntu, mi ha fatto sovrascrivere l'intero disco
<cristian_pascal> facendomi di fatto perdere tutti i miei dati
<cristian_pascal> ed il sistema operativo windows
<cristian_pascal> cosa che avevo chiaramenet chiesto
<cristian_pascal> palesando dubbi
<cristian_pascal> se seguendo quella guida
<cristian_pascal> sarebbe successa
<cristian_pascal> l'utente cristian_c, mi ha assicurato del contrari o
<cristian_pascal> adesso ho perso i dati
<cristian_pascal> sono qui per citarlo ufficialmente
<krabador> ubuntuforever, allora, carica quel sistema operativo, ed entra qui dentro da li dentro
<krabador> ubuntuforever, non è chiaro ?
<ubuntuforever> Ok
<ubuntuforever> Ora?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, non sei rientrato qui, da li dentro
<krabador> stai scrivendo sempre dallo stesso ipad
<krabador> finquando non entri qui dentro dal sistema operativo di cui stiamo parlando, non ho altro da dirti
<ubuntuforever> Ahahha!! Ma cosa vuoi vedere?
<ubuntuforever> Vuoi la schermata gparted?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, se non entri da li non lo saprai mai
<ubuntuforever> Dio dio..
<krabador> cristian_pascal, quando si installa il sistema operativo nessuna decisione va presa alla leggera
<krabador> cristian_pascal, ed è scritto chiaramente nelle opzioni di installazione cosa succede
<ubuntuforever> La domanda è semplice, ho un grub linux per prima cosa e successivamente scegliendo windows mi appare il suo "grub" che mi fa scegliere tra i due sistemi operativi per la seconda volta, domanda: posso disinstallare wubi da windows? perché devo accendere ubuntu adesso?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, sei stato risposto a riguardo
<ubuntuforever> Mah... Almeno dimmi cosa vuoi sapere
<cristian_c> ubuntuforever, ti ha chiesto di entrare, non di darti i dati della tua carta di credito
<thrusty> Salve, nel caso in cui io voglia sostituire l'attuale ubuntu con la nuova versione, durante l'installazione mi riconosce che è già presente una
<thrusty> *la versione vecchia?
<krabador> thrusty, ubuntuforever aveva un'altra domanda
<thrusty> ?
<thrusty> What?
<krabador> prima sei entrato come ubuntuforever, chiedendo tutt'altro
<thrusty> Yah!
<thrusty> Ho cambiaro domanda... Allora? Mi riconosce la verisone già installata?
<thrusty> ?
<thrusty> Me la riconosce o o!
<thrusty> *no?
<Guest51411> cristian_c: sono drizamanuber
<Guest51411> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7869015/
<Teo72> cristian_c: sono drizamanuber http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7869180/
<Teo72> pppp
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-27
<salvo> Ciao a tutti!
<salvo> Ho un computer con dual boot win 7 e ubuntu 12.04 e vorrei rimuovere la versione di ubuntu installandone un'altra (la più recente) se faccio partire ubuntu 14.04 da chiavetta per installarlo, mi riconosce che è già presente un'altra verisione?
<salvo> So che si possono fare gli upgrade, ma vorrei rimuovere totalmente la versione vecchia perché vorrei passare da un 64 bit a un 32bit
<mastrodichiavi> Ciao ragazzi, buona domenica!
<salvo> Buondì!
<mastrodichiavi> ha smesso di piovere ed è giá un miracolo!
<essex> vorrei poter sapere usare irc in modo corretto da dove si inzia?
<ExPBoy> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<samurai> buona domenica a tutti
<wei> wei ragassuoli
<wei> ho una domanda
<wei> l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 riconosce che nel computer è già presente una verione di ubuntu e, riesce a rimpiazzarla?
<wei> *versione
<jester-> !ripristino | wei
<ubot-it> wei: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ExPBoy> wei: vuoi sostituire o vuoi avanzare di versione?
<wei> il fatto è che voglio cambiare sistema... passando dall'attuale sistema a 64 bit ad uno a 32bit
<ExPBoy> ok quando installi formatta la partizione dove è il vecchio sistema
<wei> ExPBoy --> devo sostituire
<samurai> salve qualcuno mi aiuta a configuare i miei dns su xubuntu
<samurai> <samurai> salve qualcuno mi aiuta a configuare i miei dns su xubuntu
<samurai> ?
<samurai> <samurai> <samurai> salve qualcuno mi aiuta a configuare i miei dns su xubuntu
<samurai> scusate avevo un programma per flood attivato
<samurai> akuash ciao mi aiuti a cambiare dns
<Akuyasha> volevo chiedere una cosa, ho un problema ad installare ubuntu
<Akuyasha> lo monto su usb, dal boot scelgo di avviare l'usb ma mi esce una schermata con scritto "scollegare dispositivo. premere un tasto per continuare" e alla fine devo togliere la chiavetta e parte windows
<jester-> samurai: i dns li cambi in network manager configurazione rete, modifica--->ipv4--->dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> Akuyasha: come hai fatto la usb
<wei> cioè in questa schermata http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop/image-installdesktoplongtermsupport-4.jpg potrebbe apparire una scritta del tipo "rimpiazza l'attuale ubuntu"
<wei> ?
<samurai> grazie
<jester-> wei segui la guida ripristino
<Akuyasha> ho scaricato la iso, ho estratto i file tramite 7-zip nella chiavetta formattata. il problema è questo: avevo provato ad installarlo così e partiva ma non ho terminato l'installazione, poi ho installato windows 8.1 e mi dava un problema simile "non trovava un sistema operativo dentro" allora con i dischi di ripristino sono tornato a w7 e mi da questo errore
<jester-> Akuyasha: cosi non funza
<ExPBoy> bel casino
<jester-> !usbwin ! Akuyasha
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !usbwin | Akuyasha
<ubot-it> Akuyasha: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Akuyasha> ok grazie mille ora ci provo, però anche tramite 7-zip prima funzionava..
<jester-> Akuyasha: balle
<samurai> akuansha no scarica un altro applicativo
<jester-> samurai: quello consigliato dal bot è il meglio in circolazione
<samurai> scaricata la iso ce un programmino che ti crea la tua pen drive
<samurai> io sto creando una pen drive
<Akuyasha> si mi sono scaricato il programma e adesso provo
<samurai> quali sono i dns migliori aparte i solito 8.8.8.8
<samurai> non riesco ad impostare i dns l latra volta un ragazzo in 2 minuti ma che chat e questa
<b00k3r> samurai chi ti dice che 8.8.8.8 sono i migliori?
<samurai> appunto
<samurai> cmq si lo sono i migliori per chi usa google
<b00k3r> :o
<b00k3r> questa non l'ho capita
<samurai> cmq chi mi da dei dns su xubuntu e molto bello e facile soprattutto cambiare e  gestire la rete
<samurai> non riesco a creare una pen drive con iso win
<samurai> anche se ne ho creata una molto bella
<jester-> samurai: o i gogol o i free o quelli del provider ma se hai banda ciofeca ciofeca rimane
<samurai> io banda ho 7 mega byte
<samurai> e la porto a palla
<jester-> si ma se poi telecazz ti fa andare a 2
<b00k3r> samurai
<b00k3r>     208.67.222.222
<b00k3r>     208.67.220.220
<jester-> comunque o dns centrano poco con la velodità una volta che sei sul sito
<samurai> b000 e come li cambio vado in ipv4 e poi non so piu che fare
<b00k3r> samurai che DE hai?
<samurai> xubuntu
<b00k3r> su xfce non so com'è fatto il network manager
<samurai> è molto semplice ci vuone un ragazzo che ha xubuntu
<samurai> cmq i dns di default
<b00k3r> giocaci un po, non credo sia difficile
<samurai> in win ho scaricato dal sito di xubuntu a 770kb per sec
<b00k3r> lol
<jester-> samurai: menu applicazioni-->impostazioni--->impostazioni rete--->modifica--ipv4--->settare DHCP solo indirizzi--->scrivere i dns in id client DHCP separati da virgola e spazio
<samurai> non ho i dhcp
<jester-> samurai: che hai
<samurai> aspetta provo a meterli in andress
<jester-> samurai: metodo che hai
<samurai> va be non fa niente ce un ragazzo che sa farlo in 3 sec
<b00k3r> samurai forse da terminale
<jester-> samurai: Madu che Metodo hai
<b00k3r> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<samurai> nono da edit della connessione
<jester-> in ipv4
<b00k3r> ma li perderai al riavvio
<samurai> si li va e mi fa cambiare i dns
<jester-> samurai: Madu che Metodo hai in ipv4
<samurai> ppoe
<jester-> lol
<jester-> che minchia di connessione hai
<jester-> che bel trulà
<samurai> una dsl
<samurai> precisamente una a - dsl
<jester-> samurai: router?
<samurai> sai quanta gente installa xubuntu e non sa nemmeno collegarsi a dinternet?
<samurai> non è un router ma il modem adsl del 2006 rotondo
<jester-> samurai: si quelli che trollano e quelli che non leggono e rispondono at minchiam
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> samurai: allora io sto ancora aspettando le tue prodezze
<jester-> ExPBoy: lo conosciamo
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> rispondimp giusto per scrupolo
<samurai> exboy le mie prodezze sono sul forum ubuntu
<pigeta1> buongiorno
<pigeta1> ho problemi con la scheda audio nel senso non riesco a sentire nulla
<cristian_c> pigeta1, controlla le impostazioni audio
<pigeta1> allora io ho dato alsamixer da terminale
<pigeta1> ho alzato tutti i valori relativi poi ho fatto un aplay
<pigeta1> pero nulla
<cristian_c> pigeta1, non sto parlando di alsamixer
<pigeta1> e di che ?
<cristian_c> pigeta1, di quale versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> con unity?
<pigeta1> allora xubuntu 14.04 lte
<samurai> dove si puo mettere un immaggine
<cristian_c> !image | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pigeta1, installa pavucontrol
<pigeta1> ok provvedo subito
<samurai> http://postimg.org/image/6jser2peb/
<samurai> cosi ci voleva tanto a cambiare dns coi sono riuscito da solo
<cristian_c> samurai, ?
<pigeta1> ok already installed and updated
<pigeta1> eh eh scusa
<pigeta1> gia installata e uprgadata
<cristian_c> pigeta1, aprilo
<pigeta1> eh ahhh ma e' il regolatore di volume
<pigeta1> ok mo?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pigeta1, controlla le impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> pigeta1, avevi parlato di alsamixer
<pigeta1> si
<cristian_c> lol
<pigeta1> perche' qui avevo gia visto che era tutto alzato anche qui
<cristian_c> pigeta1, comunque, controlla il tutto in pavucontrol
<pigeta1> cosa?
<cristian_c> configurazione, ingressi, uscite, ecc...
<pigeta1> lolllll
<pigeta1> trovato l'errore
<cristian_c> qual era
<cristian_c> ?
<pigeta1> i pulsanti del laptop chissa perche tenevano il volume al minimo
<cristian_c> lol
<pigeta1> apputno
<pigeta1> strano pero
<samurai> ma quest chat a cosa serve??
<samurai> io non capisco perche uno non debba aiutare
<pigeta1> ah?
<samurai> come installo kde 3.14
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !chat | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> samurai: aspettiamo qualche tuo bonifico
<jester-> poi magari pretendi
<samurai> scusate kde per xubuntu
<samurai> vorrei migliorare il destop
<samurai> ma con xubuntu
<samurai> sono molto limitato
<jester-> samurai: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> e cambi sessione al login
<samurai> ora entro con ip
<samurai> voi bannate l ip io lo cambio
<samurai> il server irc mi riconsce sempre
<trekfan1> mibofra c6?
<mibofra> oi ciao trekfan1
<trekfan1> ciao
<ubu_> Salve mi serve una mano, quando bisogna fare l'upgrade di verisione di ubuntu tutti dicono di installare prima tutti gli updates... Ma se questo passaggio nn si fa che succede?
<jester-> ubot-it: fare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade non costa nulla
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> ubu_:  fare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade non costa nulla
<freddy> salve, mi è comparso mentre ero su mozzilla il virus della scheda della polizia falsa
<ubu_> Si si! :) ovvio era una domanda, ma io cmq quando vado per aggiornare mi dice che alcuni pacchetti nono posso aggiornarli. In quel caso che posso fare?
<jester-> ubu_: motivo che non aggiorna?
<jester-> ubu_: se hai ppa non avanzerà comunque
<freddy> ciao jester- :)
<jester-> quindi usa riprostino di sistema
<jester-> !rpristino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rpristino'
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ubu_> E ora non ricordo... Nn ho il computer con me ma mi dice che è impossibile... Sno i pacchetti di vine
<ubu_> Che comunque non usero più...
<freddy> mi compare in automatico una scheda che i dice: attenzione. polizia il suo computer è stato bloccato
<jester-> disinstalla wine
<ubu_> Mi sa che provvederò subito... :)
<jester-> freddy: è un virus che si prende nei postacci rinomina la .mozilla
<freddy> jester come faccio a rinominare la . mozzilla?
<ubu_> Maaaa... Io ho ubuntu 12.04 come posso fare per aggiornare a 14.04
<ubu_> ?
<jester-> freddy: visualizzi i file nascosti dal file manager
<freddy> non so come fare mi puoi guidare tu?
<jester-> freddy: se ri sforzi di guardare nel menu visualizza
<freddy> va bene
<ubu_> jester- se hai scritto qls potresti riscrivermi che mi si è chiusa la pagina?
<jester-> ubu_: non una volta tolto wine rifai upgrade
<jester-> ma prima update
<jester-> poi avanzi
<ubu_> Si chiude sempre sta chat... Non posso allontarmi un attimo che si chiude tutto...
<freddy> jester dove lo trovo il menu visualizza?
<jester-> freddy: apri il file manager alias cartella home
<freddy> vedo se lo trovo sono spratico
<jester-> che cazzo usi per maneggiare i files
<jester-> freddy: cerca
<freddy> ve bene
<ubu_> Ma se faccio l'upgrade mi va alla 12.10... Quindi dovrei avanzare in questo modo 12.04>12.10>13.10>14.10?
<ubu_> O c'è un metodo più easy and speedy?
<ubu_> Tipo caricare da chiavetta ubuntu 14.10 e ricaricare il sistema?
<jester-> ubu_: se lo fai dalla 12,10 devi fare 3 avanzamenti quindi usa il metodo ripristino
<freddy> jester non lo trovo
<jester-> freddy: che ambiente hai
<freddy> jester quello con il menu' verticale a sinistra
<ubu_> Ma con il ripristino posso passare alla 14.04 direttamente?
<jester-> freddy: c'è una icona cartella home
<jester-> guarda bene
<jester-> inalto
<freddy> si questa la vedo
<jester-> eh oer aprire aspetti il papa?
<ubu_> Ma con il ripristino posso passare alla 14.04 direttamente?
<jester-> ubu_: certo
<ubu_> Woooo
<ubu_> Oddio
<jester-> basta usare la live 14.04
<ubu_> Mmmm! Yeah bitch! Haha!! E poi
<ubu_> ?
<jester-> e poi leggi la guida
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ubu_, fa un bel backup, esprimiti normalmente, scarica una ISO 14.04, e fa installazione nuovo
<krabador> fai drasticamente prima
<ubu_> Ecco krabador capisce sempre tutto! È quello che io vorrei fare in effetti ma ho chiesto al mondo intero e nessuno mi ha saputo dare una risposta
<jester-> ubu_: ti ho appena decritto sopra piu di una volta se vuoi conservare dati e mpostazioni
<jester-> solo che se non leggi le risposte chiedi comunque a vuoto
<freddy> era andata via la corrente
<krabador> e non s'è rotto niente?
<ubu_> ?? È la prima volta che entro in chat....
<freddy> jester cosa è manager? un programma? io non vedo niente
<krabador> OK ubu_, ma leggi le risposte
<krabador> ubu_, è stressante per chi ti risponde
<freddy> jester ho aperto la cartella home ...e ora che faccio?
<ubu_> Cmq se io entro in live, la procedura riesce a togliermi il vecchio ubuntu e rimpiazzarmelo con il nuovo?
<jester-> freddy: quello che ti ho detto prima
<freddy> cioè cercare visualizza?
<ubu_> Perché ho dual boot win+ubu
<krabador> ubu_, puoi fare ttutto da live, anche il backup prima di una re installazione
<freddy> jester non mi hai detto niente prima
<ubu_> Il back up non mi frega niente.... Non è questo quello che voglio sapere. La domanda mi sembra chiara.. La procedura mi permette di eliminare ubuntu12.04 rimpiazzandolo con il 14.10 mantenendo il dual boot con windows7?
<freddy> jester manager alias non lo trovo......forse non esiste
<krabador> ubu_, qualunque cosa tu faccia , ripristinare o reinstallare, se l'installer vede una win, ti fa il dual boot
<jester-> freddy: hai cliccato la icona cartella
<krabador> ubu_, ma se selezioni "usa l'intero disco" tra le opzioni di installazioni fotti tutto
<ubu_> Infatti... Cosa che non volgio fare
<jester-> krabador: per quello si consiglia agli inesperti il ripristino
<ubu_> I vorrei solamente disfarmi della vecchia versione di ununtu
<krabador> ubu_, sei stato risposto a riguardo, puoi guardare le guide a riguardo
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<freddy> jester si l'ho cliccata
<krabador> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> freddy: e che si è aperto
<freddy> si è aperto home
<ubu_> Ma mi sa che mi risponderò quando farò la procedura direttamente visto che tra tutti voi geni nessuno sa dirmo 'si' o 'no'
<jester-> freddy: control+h
<freddy> va bene
<krabador> ubu_, sicuro di sentirti bene?
<freddy> jester fatto
<jester-> freddy: poi proprio come in winz clicchi destro e rinomina
<freddy> winz?
<jester-> si va bè
<freddy> che devo rinominare?
<jester-> freddy .mozilla dopo di che mi sono scassato gli agnisdaei di scrivere 7 volte la stessa coa
<jester-> cosa
<freddy> jester cosa gli metto a posto di .mozzilla?
<jester-> aggiungi .sticass
<jester-> o . svegliami
<freddy> .sono neofita
<jester-> o .lasaperdlinux
<freddy> o .mozzilla1
<jester-> cancellala che fai prima
<jester-> sposta nel cestino
<freddy> si?
<freddy> va bene
<freddy> poi si rimpiazza da sola
<freddy> jester non mi fa entrare piu in internet
<jester-> balle
<jester-> forse de ti muto entri
<freddy> mi dice errore caricamento
<jester-> chiudi e riapri firefox
<freddy> tutto bene
<freddy> jester ho lo stesso problema in windows
<jester-> freddy: in winz è diverso cerca con gogol
<krabador> freddy diciamoci la verità, ce l'hai sempre avuto solo in windows
<freddy> prima si poi è andato anche nella partizione di ubuntu
<jester-> krabador: pare ci sia anche per linux ma basta segare la cartella
<Guest16344> ciao a tutti, io ho ubuntu da poco. avevo combinato un casino per cui non mi faceva fare il login. ho provato a reinstallare l'os ma adesso il pc non mi legge il sistema operativo. ho provato a reinstallarlo molte volte ma non cambia nientee. mi viene solo una schermata nera con una lineetta lampeggiante nell'angolo in alto a sx. come fare?
<krabador> freddy , salutaci lo staff di #windows
<freddy> krabador vorrei usare solo ubuntu appena so come comunicare col cellulare
<krabador> Guest16344, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<jester-> freddy: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=virus+polizia+postale
<Guest16344> in che senso?
<Guest16344> krabador quali?
<krabador> Guest16344, tutte
<krabador> CPU
<krabador> RAM
<krabador> scheda video
<krabador> se hai UEFI
<Guest16344> so solo che ha 8 gb di ram... 500 gb di memoria e alcune partizioni non importanti
<Guest16344> krabador
<krabador> Guest16344, se non dai informazioni , non ti si può aiutare
<freddy> jester è molto complicato toglierlo su win
<Guest16344> krabador, vedo se riesco a trovarle su internet
<Guest16344> mi dai il link di pastebin gentilmente? krabador
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest16344
<ubot-it> Guest16344: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest16344> grazie
<Guest16344> krabador, ecco le caratteristiche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7875632/
<freddy> buonaserata jester
<freddy> buonaserata a tutti
<Guest16344> buona serata
<freddy> :)
<krabador> Guest16344, hai win8?
<Guest16344> no ho ubuntu
<Guest16344> 14.04
<Guest16344> krabador
<krabador> prova a ripristinare GRUB
<krabador> !grub | Guest16344
<ubot-it> Guest16344: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest16344> cos'è?
<Stefano> Ciao ragazzi un informazione
<Stefano> Come è possibile avere ubuntu e windows insieme?
<ViCe95> Stefano: dual boot?
<Stefano>  Sisi, come faccio?
<Guest16344> stefano ora cosa hai? windows?
<Stefano> Si ho windows 8 ma non mi piace molto quindi vorrei provare ubuntu ma ho paura di fare un casino con il passaggio
<Guest16344> ok ti consiglio una cosa
<ViCe95> Stefano: quando installi ubuntu ti chiede affiancato a win oppure solo ubuntu
<Stefano> Ok ma se decidessi di usare i dual boot devo salvare tutto su una memoria esterna o non c'è bisogno di farlo?
<Guest16344> scarica su cd ubuntu, poi avvia l'installazione dal bios e prima di installare ti chiede di provare
<Stefano> Ma il mio è un notebook
<Stefano> Non ha scheda cd
<Guest16344> vale la stessa con chiavetta
<Stefano> Ok grazie mille
<Guest16344> prego
<Guest16344> aspetta un attimo stefano
<Guest16344> stefano, quante partizioni ha il tuo pc?
<Guest16344> stefano se ne ha tre non puoi metterlo in parrallelo
<Guest16344> scusa l'errore
<carlitos72> posso chiedere una mano?
<carlitos72> salve a tutti
<carlitos72> non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu... chi mi può dare qualche consiglio??
<jester-> carlitos72: cioè?
<jester-> carlitos72: aggiornamento o avanzamento di vesrsione
<carlitos72> ultimo aggiornamento mi chiede di scivere sul terminal sudo apt-get clean ... ma non succede nulla jester
<carlitos72> jester-
<jester-> carlitos72: è normale,  il comando svuota la cache apt
<jester-> carlitos72: è normale,  il comando svuota la cache apt
<carlitos72> ... si poi mi chiede la pw che inserisco... ma non la riconosce... jester-
<carlitos72> e in più ho più di 200 giga liberi... jester-
<jester-> carlitos72: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> carlitos72: se non ti riconosce la pass di user o la dai sbagliata o cl maiuscolo inserito o ti si è sputtanato il sistema
<carlitos72> ti ringrazio jester-
<carlitos72> risolto tutto jeste-
<jester-> bien
<carlitos72> solo non capisco come mai prima non riconosceva la pw... jeste-
<arsi> salve qui e' possibile fare domande anche per xubuntu?
<carlitos72> jester-
<jester-> arsi: yess
<arsi> ah bene
<jester-> sempre ubuntu è
<arsi> si lo so ma non si sa mai
<arsi> sono nuovo qui ecco XD
<carlitos72> jeste- ora mi dice: lettura elenco dei pacchetti... fatto
<carlitos72> il prossimo passo? jester-
<jester-> carlitos72: quindi dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<arsi> ho xubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile e ogni video che riproduco sia online che non lagga tantissimo mi sapete dire il perche'? grazie delle risposte
<jester-> arsi: che scheda video monta il pc
<arsi> RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<carlitos72> jester-  ti ringrazio!
<jester-> arsi: prova a insgtallare vlc ed ad usarlo
<arsi> gia provato
<arsi> stessi risultati
<jester-> arsi: caratteristiche pc?
<arsi>  dove le posso vedere ?
<jester-> sudo lshw
<arsi> ti incollo tutto?
<jester-> puoi mettere la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | arsi
<ubot-it> arsi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<arsi> arsildo@arsildo-HP-ProBook-4515s:~$ lshw -C video WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.   *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: 5        bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0        version: 00        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: vga_controller b
<jester-> !paste | arsi
<ubot-it> arsi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JACK3viso> ho un pc con difficoltà ad impostare i parametri risoluzione schermo in automatico. Delle persone mi hanno detto che si può ovviare il problema con un riga di comando in manuale qualcuno sa darmi della documentazione a proposito
<jester-> non incollare in cnale
<arsi> ah sorry
<arsi> ma allora esattamente come faccio?
<arsi> scusa l,ignoranza
<jester-> JACK3viso:  puoi farlo da riga di comando con xrandr ma non ricordo le stringe, cerca nel wiki o con google
<arsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876198/
<arsi> si ecco
<AlbertP81> come posso far riconoscere un chiavetta IRDA?
<jester-> arsi: semprone pre anno 2000?
<arsi> no no il mio portatile e' del 2009
<jester-> arsi: ram quanta
<jester-> sa di pc deboluccio
<arsi> non ne ho idea guarda
<arsi> sono un po allo sbaraglio
<AlbertP81> allego risultato lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876213/
<jester-> arsi   comando free
<arsi> jester cioe'?
<jester-> arsi: nel terminale: free
<arsi> ah
<AlbertP81> !irda
<ubot-it> infrarosso is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<arsi> ti rimando il link per le caratt
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876236/
<arsi> ecco
<jester-> arsi: nel terminale: free -m
<arsi> ok
<arsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876246/
<arsi> il modello di pc : hp probook 4515s
<jester-> arsi: 1 giga e mezzo di ram. non dovrebbe avere problemi coi video
<arsi> eh lo so sapevo che non era cosi scarso come pc
<jester-> arsi: lsmod | grep radeon che risponde
<arsi> ma il bello e' che anche su youtube
<jester-> incolla qui
<arsi> arsildo@arsildo-HP-ProBook-4515s:~$ lsmod | grep radeon  radeon               1522422  3  ttm                    85115  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         53081  1 radeon drm                   303102  5 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon i2c_algo_bit           13413  1 radeon arsildo@arsildo-HP-ProBook-4515s:~$
<jester-> pare tutto a posto
<arsi> pensavo di cambiare distro ma mi piace un casino xubuntu
<jester-> arsi: che flash hai installato
<jester-> arsi: dpkg -l | grep flash
<arsi> quelllo dal ubuntu software center
<jester-> nel paste
<jester-> arsi: dpkg -l | grep gnash   anche
<arsi> nel paste?
<arsi> e un testo breve
<jester-> incolla qui allora
<arsi> arsildo@arsildo-HP-ProBook-4515s:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.394ubuntu0.14.04.1           amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer arsildo@arsildo-HP-ProBook-4515s:~$
<arsi> ora faccio anche il 2o comando
<arsi> il secondo comando dpkg -l | grep gnash non mi fa nulla
<jester-> arsi: non so che dire
<jester-> in teoria è tutto a posto
<arsi> non saprei allora
<arsi> che mi consigli?
<jester-> arsi: ma laggano in che senso, vanno a scatti?
<arsi> esatto
<arsi> oppure va avanti l'audio e l'immagine si ferma
<jester-> arsi: di solito è il driver video, controlla in driver aggiuntivi se per caso vede qualcosa
<jester-> ati è una lotteria
<arsi> in realta' in driver aggiuntivi mi da solo quelli per la scheda wireless
<arsi> per la scheda video non dice nulla
<jester-> arsi: eh scheda non giovane a maggior ragione usa l'open radeon ma con ati è una lotteria
<arsi> quindi che cosa devo fare?
<jester-> arsi: non so che dirti, prova la live della 12.04
<jester-> se va bene la installi
<arsi> quindi un altra LTS
<jester-> arsi: ha ancora un po di tempo di assistenza
<jester-> le altre scadute sono
<arsi> eh lo so
<arsi> ma se cambiassi distro che mi consigli ?
<arsi> con le caratteristiche che hail pc
<jester-> arsi: appunto la 12.04
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, lsusb && lsusb -t
<arsi> no intendo
<arsi> uscendo da ubuntu
<jester-> arsi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/
<jester-> arsi: debian
<jester-> nel caso il canale è #debian-it
<arsi> va bene
<arsi> cmq secondo te risolveranno?
<jester-> arsi: proverei  da live 12.04
<jester-> facile che funzi
<AlbertP81> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876346/
<arsi> ok capito beh grazie tante dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 13d3:3402 IMC Networks
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, questo?
<AlbertP81> credo  sia questo Bus 003 Device 018: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<AlbertP81> è una chiavetta IRDA della extreme tecnology
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, ma quello mi sembra una porta seriale
<cristian_c> tipo per i gps
<cristian_c> (scaricare mappe, ecc...)
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, ah, quindi quell'altro è il bluetooth a cui ti mancano i driver
<cristian_c> *di cui
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=399364
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, ok, ora devi andare sul sito di lirc
<cristian_c> e controllare il supporto
<AlbertP81> cristian_c: sul sito http://www.lirc.org non trovo supporto mi puoi aiutare c'è un programma per fare un test?
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, sto guardando
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, ho visto
<cristian_c> c'è chi pare ci sia riuscito su linux
<cristian_c> !lirc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lirc'
<cristian_c> 1irda
<cristian_c> !irda
<ubot-it> infrarosso is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso
<cristian_c> è un po' vecchia come guida, andrebbe revisionata, credo
<AlbertP81> cristian_c: grazie cristian proverò è che sul vecchio portatile c'era Irda integrato che ubuntu riconosceva in automatico
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, quello è sir
<cristian_c> ce l'ho anch'io
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, è scritto pure nella guida
<cristian_c> Porta integrata SIR
<cristian_c> Per questo tipo di porta non c'è bisogno di alcuna modifica. Una volta riavviato il pc la porta sarà attiva.
<AlbertP81> purtroppo non funziona devo avvalermi del adattatore usb...
<cristian_c> AlbertP81, cosa non funziona?
<Aiutoo> seraaaaa
<Aiutoo> come faccio a far funzionare la webcam del portatile con ubuntu 14?
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, è integrata?
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, se sì, apri cheese o simili e la testi
<cristian_c> se no, la colleghi e fai la stessa identica cosa
<Aiutoo> cristian_c: si integrata
<Aiutoo> cristian_c: e cheese non funziona
<Aiutoo> già provato
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, ok
<AlbertP81> grazie cristian_c ora devo uscire riproverò con calma...
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, apri un terminale
<Aiutoo> cristian_c: fatto
<Aiutoo> cosa devo pastebinare
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, vediamo se è riconosciuta correttamente
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> la prima cosa che mi viene
<Aiutoo> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/XfMfeyav
<Aiutoo> cristian_c: è riconosciuta??
<Aiutoo> aiutatemi por favor
<Aiutoo> ç_ç
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, sì, è riconosciuta
<Aiutoo> ordunque cristian_c cosa facciamo?
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, io ti consiglierei di spiegare cosa accade con cheese
<Aiutoo> con cheese crasha
<Aiutoo> in particolare se vado in una chat
<Aiutoo> e voglio usare la webcam
<Aiutoo> mi appare il solito quadrato con "autorizza" e "nega" credo si qualcosa di adobe se non ricordo male
<Aiutoo> ed in pratica non mi fa premere nessuna delle 2 opzioni
<Aiutoo> mentre con windows clicco tranquillamente "autorizza" e la webcam parte
<Aiutoo> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, quindi funziona o no?
<cristian_c> hai detto che crasha? Ma funziona almeno per un po?
<Aiutoo> cristian_c: no zero
<Aiutoo> appena si apre cheese
<Aiutoo> e clicco qualcosa crasha
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, perfetto, quindi si apre
<cristian_c> <Aiutoo> cristian_c: e cheese non funziona
<cristian_c> Aiutoo, aprilo da terminale
<cristian_c> e posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> sera
<maco74> ciao a tutti
<maco74> qualcuno può aiutarmi - non riesco a far ripartire ubuntu
<jester-> !ripristino | maco74
<ubot-it> maco74: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<maco74> si blocca con una schermata nera e rimane il cursore a lampeggiare
<maco74> provo grazie
<Antimoscientific> C'è qualche amministratore online ?
<bull1> salve ho ubuntu 13.04 su un dualcore amd vaio, vorrei avanzarlo, ma forse sarebbe meglio una versione light? per aggiornarlo cosa devo fare? nn riesco piu
<krabador> bull1, le versioni più leggere sono xubuntu e lubuntu , scarica le loro iso, fa la pendrive USB, mandarle in boot
<krabador> con l'opzione "prova Ubuntu "
<krabador> in avvio
<krabador> e quella che ti sembra meglio installala
<bull1> krabador direttamente l'ultima versione?
<bull1> kabrador, secondo te è meglio visto il pc mezzo vecchiotto?
<krabador> si , la 14.04
<krabador> la 13.04 e la 13.10 non sono più supportate
<bull1> ok
<krabador> bull1 , puoi elencare le caratteristiche tecniche?
<bull1> dual core vaio AMD Athlon(tm) II P360 Dual-Core Processor × 2
<bull1> krabador,
<krabador> non c'è solo la CPU in un pc
<krabador> RAM?
<krabador> scheda video?
<bull1> ram 2giga
<bull1> kabrador, Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880 scheda video
<bull1> os 64-bit
<krabador> gallium è il driver
<bull1> è una radeon Ati saldata sulla scheda madre
<bull1> krabador, vuoi il nome preciso?
<krabador> bull1, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> incolla in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bull1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7878827/
<bull1> krabador,
<krabador> xubuntu e lubuntu 14.04 andranno alla grande
<krabador> ma prova anche ubuntu main
<krabador> secti piace Unity
<krabador> *se ti
<bull1> krabador, cosa? scusa
<bull1> il principale
<bull1> krabador, vielen danke :D
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> fai le pendrive, le provi
<krabador> e quella che ti va meglio installi
<krabador> tranquillamente
<bull1> krabador, scusa per aggiornare ora cosa devo fare, iso? direttamente l'ultima versione?
<bull1> per la versione main
<krabador> bull1, se segui la guida di ripristino, aggiorna senza cancellare i dati
<krabador> ma ti conviene fare un bel backup, e fare l'installazione completa
<bull1> krabador, ok puo essere la versione 64 bit sia troppo? grazie
<krabador> no, va bene
<bull1> danke
<krabador> nel tuo caso vanno bene entrambe
<krabador> con 2gb
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-20
<glpiana> ola
<zgorbyo> ciao a tutti mi si freeza ubuntu 1404 quando uso il touchpad, so che è un problema noto, ma vorrei risolvere senza disabilitare la scheda video geforce 740m del mio notebook,qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<gigirock> zgorbyo, e' noto che disabilitando la sk geforce il problema non si presenta + ?
<zgorbyo> <gigirock> ma se la disabilito che differenze ci sono a livello di prestazioni?
<gigirock> zgorbyo, la sk geforce del tuo notebook e' stata installata per avere accellerazioni hardware sul 3d, finche' non giochi o usi autocad non ti dovrebbe servire...anche perche' la sk grafica 'normale' che hai basta e avanza per tenere su un desktop
<IncapaceInMateri> c'è qualcuno online?
<gigirock> |qualcuno ! IncapaceInMateri
<gigirock> !qualcuno | IncapaceInMateri
<ubot-it> IncapaceInMateri: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<IncapaceInMateri> ahah scusate ma sono nuovo qui, qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi in un problema con una versione di linux?
<IncapaceInMateri> (oppure ho sbagliato forum?)
<glpiana> IncapaceInMateri, esponi il tuo problema, partendo magari dalla versione di ubuntu che usi. chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<IncapaceInMateri> allora ho Linux Mint 17.1 Rebecca 32 bit su un vecchio Lenovo Thinkpad (R series): credo di avere un problema grafico perchè   alcune volte mi capita che aprendo un qualsiasi  programma, (spesso quando uso l'emulatore Wine o PlayonLinux) mi appare un pop-up che però poi non scompare; l'unico  modo è  terminare la sessione
<IncapaceInMateri> come posso risolverlo?
<IncapaceInMateri> ho pensato all'inizio che è un problema di driver proprietari
<ExPBoy> IncapaceInMateri, sei sul canale di supporto per ubuntu non di mint
<IncapaceInMateri> ah ok quindi ho sbagliato completamente canale o completamente forum?
<glpiana> IncapaceInMateri, questo non è un forum. comunque se vuoi puoi provare a spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat
<dadexix86> IncapaceInMateri, personalmente ti consiglio di contattare il supporto di Mint direttamente :) http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<glpiana> meglio ancora
<zgorbyo> <gigirock> leggo solo adesso
<IncapaceInMateri> ok proverò a contattarli direttament
<zgorbyo> grazie dell'info
<IncapaceInMateri> direttamente
<IncapaceInMateri> grazie
<IncapaceInMateri> scusate se richiedo un altra cosa ma essendo un ragazzo incapace  di usare sistemi operativi Linux, qualcuno ha Spotify ?
<IncapaceInMateri> o meglio è riuscito a installarlo?
<ExPBoy> spoti che?
<glpiana> IncapaceInMateri, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali. chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat come già ti ho scritto prima
<IncapaceInMateri> ok
<ciacciolo> mi conviene installare linux mint al posto di ubuntu?
<glpiana> !chat | ciacciolo
<ubot-it> ciacciolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<wuolfit> sto cercando un gioco come abyss gli spettri di eden per ubuntu voi sapete se c'e' qualcosa di similare?????
<rakk> ciao a tutt*. Volevo scannerizzare delle vecchie diapositive, ma ho un classico scanner da scrivania "flatbed". Metti che piazzo sul vetro due file da quattro diapositive, così da farne otto con ogni scansione. Esiste un programma che ritagli questo file con otto diapositive e mi salvi otto immagini, una per ogni diapositiva? Credo che in linea di principio dovrebbe rilevare i contorni, ma non è detto che debba per forza funzionar
<rakk> (grazie in anticipo pei suggerimenti)
<gigirock> rakk, a manina
<rakk> non esiste nemmeno uno scriptino per gimp/sane per automatizzare l'operazione? mi dicono che per esempio il software di epson per window$ riesce a fare questa cosa
<gigirock> rakk , esistera' il parametro da dare alla scansione ma noi ci occupiamo al max di farti installare lo scanner
<gigirock> per il resto leggi le guide
<gigirock> io se vuoi so tutto sul mercato del milan , glpiana coltiva le ortensie , ExPBoy magna molto
<rakk> gigirock: ok grazie ;-) non sono proprio newbie è che volevo sapere se qualcuno conosceva un software che facesse questa cosa perché in realtà la deve fare la mia mammina e non posso certo chiederle di usare ImageMagick dal terminale ;-) se risolvo 'sta cosa festeggerò scambiandomi qualche ricetta con ExPBoy
<dadexix86> rakk quello che puoi fare è che fai una maschera in cui metterle, tua mamma le mette nella maschera e le scannerizza per bene a botte di otto, ti passa i file, tu fai lo scriptino imagemagick e gliele tagli in quattro e quattr'otto...
<dadexix86> oppure ancora questo scriptino glielo metti su un file, lei ci fa un doppio click sopra e lui automaticamente taglia le foto
<rakk> dadexix86: eh proprio quel che sto facendo, così da darle la sensazione di indipendenza et farle percepire la potenza della sua nuova linuxbox!
<dadexix86> quindi la tua domanda è su come creare lo script?
<rakk> dadexix86 no no quello dovrei riuscire a farlo, se il caldo non mi frigge il cervello prima. È che solo che se qualcuno ha già scritto qualcosa potevo usarlo come base per non ripartire da zero tutte le volte
<rakk> alla fine basta l'interfaccia xsane per sane: c'è una funzione di acquisizione batch che fa esattamente quello di cui ho bisogno
<dadexix86> rakk non è difficile da fare
<dadexix86> ah ottimo
<dadexix86> non avevo letto
<dadexix86> rakk sennò con zenity e imagemagick puoi prendere in input un file e elaborarlo dividendolo in 8 abbastanza semlicemente
<rakk> ok grazie questa cosa del cropping l'ho risolta con xsane; stasera finirò di guardarmi per bene le impostazioni ma adesso bisogna che spenga il pc perché questa stanza sta diventando un forno ;)
<rakk> grazie a tutt*, alla prossima!
<dadexix86> il comando è il seguente convert -crop 50%x25% +repage "$(zenity --file-selection)" out%d_image.png
<dadexix86> buona giornata!
<rakk> ciao grazie
<Guest62186> temo di avere un problema con la scheda grafica: i video sono lentissimi, lo scrolling delle pagine legnoso. Come posso fare per controllare che il driver della scheda grafica sia stato correttamente installato?
<Carlin0> il tuo problema è il processore
<motz> Carlin0, uhm, non credo
<motz> Carlin0, come posso fare per controllare che la scheda video sia stata correttamente identificata?
<Carlin0> lshw -C video
<motz> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11909468/ sembra generico. magari manca il drifer
<motz> driver
<Carlin0> motz, le ati vanno benissimo coi driver open se non ricordo male il tuo pc è un po al limite come risorse per ubuntu
<Carlin0> motz, se parli di video youtube dovresti provare a vederli con html5 invece di flash
<Carlin0> impegna meno risorse
<motz> uhm
<manuelMate> Buongiorno, sto cercando di scaricare ubuntuMate ma non funziona il downolad
<manuelMate> avete consigli?
<Carlin0> !mate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mate'
<Carlin0> ops aspè
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> segui il 2° link manuelMate
<manuelMate> The requested URL /ubuntu-mate/releases/14.04.2/release/ubuntu-mate-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<manuelMate> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at cdimage.ubuntu.com Port 80ù
<manuelMate> Mi da sempre questo errore. Le altre versioni invece partirebbero subito correttamente
<Carlin0> manuelMate, hai un client per i torrent ?
<Carlin0> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/ubuntu-mate-14.04.2-LTS-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<manuelMate> su questo pc non ho nulla ma provo scaricarlo se ci riesco...è lentissimo
<Carlin0> manuelMate, oppure qui c'è la 15.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.04/release/ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<manuelMate> grazie, ora ci provo. son riuscito a scaricare bittorrent al momento
<Carlin0> la 14.04 sul server non c'è più
<manuelMate> sembra si stia scaricando su bittorrent.. speriam bene va... Grazie mille...ù
<Carlin0> di nulla
<manuelMate> e speriamo che riesca a resuscitare questo vecchio notebook classe 2005
<Carlin0> manuelMate, cpu e ram ?
<manuelMate> pentium centrino 2.0ghz, 1gb ram
<cybernova> certe volte riusciamo a resuscitare computer del 1999/2000, del 2005 è una ferrari in confronto
<Carlin0> manuelMate, dovrebbe girarci , al limite puoi sempre mettere lubuntu che è ancora più leggero
<manuelMate> con scheda grafica ati mobility radeon x700 da 128mb
<manuelMate> bo speriamo giri dai. Adesso ha xp pro sp3
<Carlin0> girare gira , dipende come ...
<manuelMate> vi farò sapere
<Fau46> Salve, ho da poco scaricato ubuntu 15.04. L'installazione è andata a buon fine, tuttavia dopo aver fatto il login e aver scelto come ambiente grafico Ubuntu lo schermo rimane nero, cosa che non succede se scelgo come ambiente grafico Gnome
<Fau46> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Fau46: mmmmmm
<cristian_c> gnome non è preinstallato
<cristian_c> su ubuntu hai unity
<Fau46> prima di fare il login mi fa scegliere l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> Fau46: sarà gnome fallback, al massimo
<Fau46> non saprei dirti fatto sta che mi fa scegliere tra i due
<cristian_c> Fau46: non hai ancora detto con quale pc
<Fau46> un toshiba
<Fau46> ha installato una scheda grafica geforce go 7300
<cristian_c> Fau46: solo la marca conosci?
<Fau46> si
<cristian_c> Fau46: recupera il nome delcprodotto
<Fau46> ma a cosa ti serve?
<cristian_c> Fau46: hai dato poche info sul problema
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere tutto, anche l'hardware
<Fau46> non penso che sia un problema hardware
<cristian_c> Fau46: vediamo
<Fau46> sti cercando di rintracciare il nome del modello
<cristian_c> Fau46: puoi farlo da ubuntu stesso, volendo
<cristian_c> Fau46: ma di solito c'è una targhetta incollata sul pc
<Fau46> da ubuntu andando nelle impostazioni dici?
<cristian_c> Fau46: in un terminale
<cristian_c> Fau46: digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> !paste | Fau46
<ubot-it> Fau46: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fau46> okay ho trovato la targhetta, toshiba satellite a100-750
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Fau46: è uno'ecchiotto
<cristian_c> uno'
<cristian_c> pc vecchiotto
<Fau46> si si non è proprio nuovo
<cristian_c> beh, vecchiotto, almeno 6 anni
<cristian_c> andava con windoss vista
<Fau46> però con ubuntu 14.10 e i driver proprietari girava molto bene... dopo l'aggiornamento con driver proprietari non va più, schermo nero, problema che non ho se seleziono i driver open source che offre ubuntu
<Fau46> solo che se seleziono quelli il tutto va a scatti e gira molto lento
<cristian_c> Fau46: può darsi che unity non lo digerisca
<cristian_c> Fau46:  a maggior conferma che il problema è dell'hardware
<cristian_c> Fau46: ah, ok ,capito, scusami
<Fau46> tranquillo
<cristian_c> Fau46: come hai installato i driver proprietari?
<Fau46> li avevo già trovati installati
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Fau46: impossibile
<cristian_c> quando installi il sistema, sojp selezionati gli open di default
<cristian_c> sono
<Fau46> lo so, poi sono andato su driver aggiuntivi e ho trovato quelli nvidia
<Fau46> da premettere che il sistema operativo me lo ha installato un tecnico all'epoca
<Fau46> quindi penso che li abbia installati lui
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Fau46: ti tocca rimettere gli open, in attesa di maggiori info
<cristian_c> poi il pc è vecchio, non ha molto senso pretendere prestazioni
<cristian_c> sopratutto su ujit6
<Fau46> ma con gli open va tutto a scatti ed è inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> unity
<Fau46> mi conviene ritornare a 14.10?
<cristian_c> Fau46: ah, ok, avevo capito il cojtrario
<cristian_c> Fau46> però con ubuntu 14.10 e i driver proprietari girava molto bene... dopo l'aggiornamento con driver proprietari non va più, schermo nero, problema che non ho se seleziono i driver open source che offre ubuntu
<Fau46> cioè?
<cristian_c> Fau46: no
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Fau46
<ubot-it> Fau46: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Fau46> non mi sono spiegato bene forse
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> Fau46: la 15.04 l'hai installata tu?
<cristian_c> Fau46: 14.10 ha perso il supporto
<Fau46> si, mi è apparso l'aggiornamento e ho cliccato su aggiorna e poi ha fatto tutto il pc
<cristian_c> Fau46: apri un terminale
<Fau46> fatto
<cristian_c> Fau46: digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | Fau46
<ubot-it> Fau46: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fau46> fatto
<cristian_c> Fau46: incolla il link al paste
<Fau46> non ho capito, devo incollare ciò che mi è spuntato?
<cristian_c> il link
<cristian_c> alla nuova pagina
<cristian_c> alttimenti come fanno gli altri a vedere?
<Fau46> non sono molto esperto su ste cose
<cristian_c> !paste  Fau46
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste  Fau46'
<cristian_c> !paste | Fau46
<ubot-it> Fau46: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fau46> qual'è sto link che devo incollare?
<cristian_c> Fau46: hai incolllatoltesto su pastebin?
<Fau46> ho capito che devo incollare su sto paste, però non ho capito quale link devo incollare
<Fau46> ciò che mi è spuntato sul terminale?
<cristian_c> Fau46: una volta incollato su pastebin, pemi paste
<cristian_c> dopo aver indicato il nick
<cristian_c> Fau46: appare una nuova pagina, di cui serve il link
<Fau46> si, ma devo incollare su paste ciò che mi è spuntato sul terminale dopo aver digitato ciò che mi hai mandato ?
<cristian_c> Fau46: quindi non l'hai ancora fatto?
<cristian_c> eppure il bot lo spiega chiaramente
<cristian_c> Fau46: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<Fau46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910059/
<Fau46> dimmi se è giusto
<cristian_c> ok
<Fau46> perfetto
<cristian_c> Fau46: karmic?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> è la 9.10
<cristian_c> hai inatallato ubuntu 6 anni fa?
<cristian_c> nel 2009
<Fau46> può darsi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Fau46> boh mba non ricordo di preciso
<cristian_c> la 9.10 è una release del 2009
<cristian_c> l'hai un po' abbandonato sto pc forse
<cristian_c> comunque, Fau46
<cristian_c> Fau46: io farei una cosa
<Fau46> aspetta, adesso che vedo la 9.10 me la installo il tecnico quando mi resetto il pc, io se non sbaglio avevo installato la 12.04
<Fau46> dimmi
<Fau46> l'ha
<cristian_c> Fau46: no
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, letto male
<Fau46> poi dalla 9.10 ho aggiornato fino alla 14.10
<cristian_c> Fau46: fai una cosa, prova una live della 15.04
<Fau46> cioè?
<cristian_c> Fau46: l'hai abbondantemente aggiornata
<Fau46> quindi che dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> una nuova installazione forse non sarebbe male, ma prima prova la 15.04 in live, come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> anche se non puoi usare i proprietari in live
<cristian_c> a questo punto installala
<Fau46> in live? cioè?
<cristian_c> non ha mai provato ubuntu in live prima di installarla?
<Fau46> in che senso in live scusa? sii più chiaro se non ti dispiace
<cristian_c> Fau46: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Fau46> ah okay, no... mai fatto
<cristian_c> Fau46: è una delle prime cose da fare su un pc su cui non è mai stato installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> o su nuove release
<Fau46> lo avevo solo su virtual box su windows
<cristian_c> lol
<Fau46> ._.
<cristian_c> Fau46: ma ora sei in dual boot, giusto?
<Fau46> esatto
<Fau46> ma se provo a reinstallare i driver proprietari secondo te potrebbe funzionare?
<alessandro53> sera a tutti
<alessandro53> ho istallato lubuntu 12.10 non fa aggiornamenti
<alessandro53> mi da errore e di controllare la connessione
<alessandro53> la connessione va bene
<alessandro53> che posso fare
<alessandro53> nessuno mi puo' aiutare
<giko> buonasera a tutti
<giko> ho un problema che mi trascino da tempo senza trovare alcuna soluzione e sono costretto ad utilizzare winz in ufficio
<giko> per via della multifunzione canon
<giko> Canon i-SENSYS MF8230Cn
<giko> non ne vuole sapere nè di stampare nè di scannerizzare (ho installato i driver dal sito ufficiale
<kappa> quale app. devo installare per personalizzare la grafica?
<cristian__c> giko:
<kappa> la grafica di ubuntu
<cristian__c> giko: allora
<cristian__c> giko: quando hai collegato per la prima volta la canon a quel pc, qual'è la prima cosa che hai fatto?
<cristian__c> ka\?
<cristian__c> kappa: ?
<kappa> voglio modificare la grafica di ubuntu
<cristian__c> kappa: spiegati meglio
<kappa> vorrei rendere l'interffaccia grafica simile a linux mint
<cristian__c> kappa: scusa, e allora perché hai installato ubuntu con unity?
<kappa> perchè come sistema op. mi piace ubuntu
<cristian__c> kappa: installa il desktop mate, oppure direttamente ubuntu mate
<cristian__c> kappa: lol
<kappa> lo trovo nel repository
<cristian__c> kappa: il desktop?
<kappa> si
<cristian__c> !info mate-desktop
<ubot-it> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<kappa> ok grazie
<cristian__c> di niente
<luis00> ciao a tutti
<luis00> ho un problema cn ubuntu 14.04 lts
<luis00> lho installato cambiando alla fine i due trattini -- con nomodeset.. per la scheda video..
<luis00> e si è installato... ma ora non parte pero'..
<luis00> si è installato tutto fa la schermata iniziale per decidere il sistema operativo ma poi non parte
<luis00> :(
<luis00> chi mi aiuta?
<cristian__c> luis00: dove hai cambiato i trattini
<cristian__c> ?
<luis00> ho premuto f6
<luis00> quando era selezionato installa ubuntu
<luis00> li'
<luis00> ho una scheda video nvidia gt 440
<luis00> è compatibile?
<luis00> prima mi faceva la schermata nera.. qndo ho cambiato con nomodeset che è per la scheda video .. si è installato
<luis00> ma ora non parte
<luis00> :'(
<widecurio64> scusate, ho letto su alcuni blog che dalla versione 14.10 non si posso più spostare i tasti delle finestre su ubuntu, è vero e se non come si fa?
<cristian__c> luis00: semplicemente
<luis00> si?
<cristian__c> luis00: è una modifica temporanea, scompare al riavvio successivo
<cristian__c> luis00: devi salvare questanmodifica
<luis00> e come si fa?
<luis00> devo reinstallare?
<cristian__c> luis00: no
<cristian__c> !parametriavvio | luis00
<ubot-it> luis00: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<luis00> Aprire con i privilegi di amministrazione e con un editor di testo il file /etc/default/grub.
<luis00> Modificare la stringa:
<luis00> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<luis00> cm faccio se non parte?
<Carlin0> da ripristino o da live
<luis00> devo rimettere il dvd quindi..
<Carlin0> la 2° opzione è + semplice per un newbie
<luis00> appunto sono niubbo... mi potresti spiegare passo passo ke fare
<luis00> metto il dvd?
<Carlin0> in pratica in quella riga oltre a quiet splash ci devi mettere anche nomodeset
<luis00> ok..e qsto l ho capito...
<luis00> ma questa riga dove la trovo ?
<Carlin0> non è che non ti voglio aiutare ma non sono molto pratico di ubuntu , io lo farei da recovery mode
<Carlin0> l'hai scritto prima ...
<Carlin0> <luis00> Aprire con i privilegi di amministrazione e con un editor di testo il file /etc/default/grub
<luis00> ci provo a dopo sxiamo bene
<luis00> grazieee
<gigirock> krabador, dove eri finito ?
<krabador> ero al telefono, e spulciavo esiti di flashing
<gigirock> adesso c'e' un esperimento di assorbimento ......ferro da stiro
<gigirock> e aria condizionata
<gigirock> krabador, cmq con il tab , ho provato a usare cwm vecchia... si lamenta dell'errore ma poi installa update.zip adeguato , alla fine hai cyano 11 ma con cwm vecchia
<gigirock> krabador, come vanno le flashate ?
<gigirock> la 10 ormai non va + , ci vuole la 11 almeno , la 12 dicono sia acerba
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11911409/ perche' non funziona ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-21
<Guest79587> buongiorno a tutti si puo usare whatsapp da ubuntu?grazie
<glpiana> ola
<z8z> ciao
<kappa> ho un problema Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti
<kappa> I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<kappa> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> Questo è un errore irreversibile e lascerà i pacchetti in uno stato inutilizzabile. Potrebbe essere necessario controllare la connessione a Internet e quindi rimuovere e reinstallare i pacchetti per risolvere il problema.
<glpiana> kappa, ok, chiudi l'eventuale gestore di pacchetti aperto
<glpiana> kappa, poi apri un terminale
<glpiana> kappa, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !paste | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ sudo --configure -a
<kappa> sudo: opzione non riconosciuta "--configure"
<kappa> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -V
<kappa> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-u user]
<kappa> usage: sudo -l [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-U user] [-u user]
<ExPBoy> ecco
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> kappa, devi usare pastebin
<ExPBoy> e difitare il comando esatto
<glpiana> e soprattutto scrivere tutto il comando, non solo i pezzi che ti piacciono di più :)
<ExPBoy> *digitare
<ExPBoy> eh
<kappa> capito
<ExPBoy> kappa, si hai capito ma noi non vediamo niente
<kappa> glpiana non mi dà nulla
<glpiana> kappa, potrebbe essere un buon segno
<glpiana> kappa, scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> non sò come fare il paste
<glpiana> kappa, cosa non ti torna delle istruzioni di ubot-it ?
<kappa> ho fatto il paste ma non sò come postarlo
<glpiana> kappa, copia qui l'indirizzo http della pagina
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ dpkg -l | grep ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> ii  ttf-mscorefonts-installer                             3.4+nmu1ubuntu1                                     all          Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$
<glpiana> kappa, allora, chiariamo una cosa: devi usare pastebin, perchè se no ubot-it ti manda fuori dal canale
<glpiana> kappa, comunque scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> e lo sò ma non sò come fare
<glpiana> kappa, spiegami cosa ti blocca e cerco di spiegartelo
<kappa> incollo il testo faccio paste ma poi non sò come si posta sul canale scusate l'ignoranza
<aiutograzie> buongiorno dovrei gestire l orologio del sistema operativo
<glpiana> kappa, prendi l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> aiutograzie, gestire? spiega meglio cosa vuoi fare
<aiutograzie> glpiana, ho bissogno che l ora del sistema cambi senza dover fare tutta la procedura di sblocco ecc... cambi velocemente
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> 363
<ExPBoy> +
<glpiana> aiutograzie, l'ora dovrebbe cambiare da sola, di minuto in minuto senza il tuo intervento :)
<aiutograzie> glpiana, praticamente devo connettermi a dei server e devo rimanere sincronizzato con l ora tutto qui  una procedura piu veloce
<glpiana> aiutograzie, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/NTP.html
<aiutograzie> glpiana, forse mi sono espresso male io dovrei soltanto cambiare l ora più velocemente senza inserire la password di sblocco
<ExPBoy> aiutograzie, impostazioni ora e la cambi
<kappa> gredo di aver risolto
<ExPBoy> aiutograzie, clicca destro sull'orologio
<glpiana> ExPBoy, non vuole mettere la password
<ExPBoy> bho a me non chiede password
<aiutograzie> ExPBoy, pero trovo assurdo mettere 2 volte la password io necessito di variarla velocemente qundi di poter gestirla in modo che quando mi collego ad un server il mio host rimanga sincronizzato
<glpiana> aiutograzie, non so dirti come fare e sinceramente non capisco perchè si debba cambiare l'ora per comunicare con un server
<aiutograzie> glpiana, il server altrimenti non mi rifa accedere
<glpiana> ok
<aiutograzie> glpiana,  è assurdo ma e cosi
<aiutograzie> trovo anche assurdo inserire due volte la password di losk ed unlock ma chi ha progettato questo SO ha ritenuto di fare cosi
<aiutograzie> lock*
<glpiana> aiutograzie, fallo da terminale eventualmente
<aiutograzie> glpiana,  si forse e l unica soluzione grazie ma non trovo le guide
<aiutograzie> glpiana,  praticamente i server a cui accedo riaccettano il mio ip solo se sincronizzato con il loro clock
<aiutograzie> glpiana,  anche se ho un ip dinamico
<aiutograzie> dovrei scrivere un piccolo file che vari l ora tutto qui semplicemente +h e -h dove h sia l ora del mio SO
<glpiana> quindi devi cambiare il fuso orario
<glpiana> aiutograzie, non in privato per cortesia
<aiutograzie> glpiana, scusami
<glpiana> aiutograzie, dimmi, devi cambiare il fuso orario?
<aiutograzie> glpiana, esatto
<kappa> Configurazione del pacchetto
<kappa>                                                                                 
<kappa>  ┌─────────┤ Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├──────────┐
<kappa>  │                                                                           │
<kappa>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<aiutograzie> glpiana, ho visto già la sezione aiuto mi dice di installare il supporto ntp potrei provare quello?
<glpiana> aiutograzie, un momento
<aiutograzie> glpiana, grazie a te aspetto fai con calma
<glpiana> aiutograzie, allora, in /usr/share/zoneinfo trovi l'elenco dei fusi orari divisi per continente e stati (directory sotto le quali trovi le città
<kappa> glpiana ancora non ho capito come usare il pstebin
<glpiana> !paste | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kappa, leggi quello che c'è scritto e dimmi di preciso cosa non capisci
<gigirock> kappa, dal terminale scrivi il comando del quale vuoi che noi vediamo l'out , per esempio ls -la | pastebinit
<kappa> postare in canale l'indirizzo
<glpiana> kappa, l'indirizzo di una pagina web è quella scritta che inizia con http:// che vedi in alto nel browser
<glpiana> kappa, quella, in pratica, dove scrivi www.google.it per aprire la pagina di google
<kappa> si forse ho capito
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913210/
<glpiana> kappa, ok, hai capito come si usa pastebin
<gigirock> kappa,  dal terminale scrivi : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kappa> si ma il testo che ho fatto paste non me lo a postato
<gigirock> kappa, hai installato pastebinit ?
<kappa> no
<gigirock> kappa,  dal terminale scrivi : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913233/
<kappa> si ma il testo?
<gigirock> kappa, c'e' un altro processo che sta installando ?
<kappa> non mi sembra
<gigirock> kappa, allora hai sbagliato la password
<aiutograzie> credo di essere caduto scusate
<glpiana> aiutograzie, sì, ti dicevo
<glpiana> aiutograzie, allora, in /usr/share/zoneinfo trovi l'elenco dei fusi orari divisi per continente e stati (directory sotto le quali trovi le città
<gigirock> kappa, ma l'installazione dei fonts microsoft e' terminata ?
<Guest62988> salve qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perche' non riesco piu' a sentire l'audio dalle mie casse?
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | Guest62988
<ubot-it> Guest62988: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Guest62988> e' piuttosto semplice,l'audio non c'e' piu'!
<aiutograzie> glpiana, si sono nella path che mi hai riferito
<glpiana> Guest62988, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> aiutograzie, in linea di massima tu attualmente sei settato su Europe/Rome
<glpiana> aiutograzie, scrivi in un terminale: date                  e vedi che ora ti da
<aiutograzie> glpiana, dopo date vedo molti spazi vuoti
<glpiana> aiutograzie, quando vuoi cambiare fuso orario bast a che copi il fuso di interesse in /etc/localtime
<glpiana> aiutograzie, sì, era per distanziare il comando date da quello che era il mio commento
<aiutograzie> glpiana,  il comando quindi è date
<glpiana> aiutograzie, date ti da data e ora
<glpiana> aiutograzie, cerca di seguirmi per favore. hai scritto date?
<aiutograzie> mar 21 lug 2015, 10.34.26, CEST
<glpiana> ecco
<aiutograzie> glpiana  si
<glpiana> aiutograzie, ora fai sta prova: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Helsinki /etc/localtime
<glpiana> aiutograzie, poi dai di nuovo date    e dimmi cosa esce
<aiutograzie> glpiana, prima mi ha chiesto la password ma non mi ha eseguito nulle
<aiutograzie> mar 21 lug 2015, 11.37.44, EEST
<glpiana> aiutograzie, normale che sia così. vedi che ha cambiato ora?
<aiutograzie> glpiana, si ha funzionato
<glpiana> aiutograzie, per tornare al tuo fuso al posto di Helsinki scrivi Rome nel comando precedente
<aiutograzie> glpiana, si ma non nella barra
<glpiana> fallo e controlla con date
<glpiana> aiutograzie, che ti frega della barra?
<glpiana> aiutograzie, non devi collegarti a un server?
<aiutograzie> glpiana, era per dire si non mi frega nulla
<glpiana> aiutograzie, prova afarlo col fuso di tuo interesse e vedi se riesci a connetterti
<aiutograzie> glpiana, sto inserendo rome devo mettere uno spazio?
<aiutograzie> glpiana, ritorna a rome
<aiutograzie> glpiana, per fare un file che mi faccia queste operazioni dove la variabiale nonsia piu h ma C (intesa per città)?
<aiutograzie> glpiana,  per intenderci 4 righe in cui io inserisco "helsinki" vedo sui manuali?
<aiutograzie> glpiana, ho bisogno quindi di cambiare 2 variabili C1 inteso come continente e P2 inteso come città
<ExPBoy> !chat | aiutograzie
<ubot-it> aiutograzie: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913349/
<gigirock> kappa,  hai qualche processo in corso ....
<kappa> non cè altra spiegazione credo che non abbia finito di installare i fonts
<gigirock> kappa dal terminale prova : ps -ea | grep 'apt'
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ ps -ea | grep 'apt'
<kappa>  3665 ?        00:01:20 apt-get
<gigirock> kappa dal terminale : kill 3665
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ kill 3665
<kappa> bash: kill: (3665) - Operazione non permessa
<gigirock> kappa dal terminale : sudo kill 3665
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kappa> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<gigirock> kappa, adesso puoi scrivere per esempio ls -la | pastebinit e ti ritorna il link senza fare copia incolla sul web, il link che ti appare a terminale lo pasti qui ok ?
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913419/
<glpiana> kappa, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<kappa> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<kappa> antonio@antonio-HP-Compaq-dc7800-Convertible-Minitower:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<kappa> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<glpiana> kappa, ok, non ha dato errore allora
<kappa> si ma come si usa pastebinit
<gigirock> kappa, tu scrivi un qualsiasi comando e fai seguire | pastebinit , sul terminale vedrai il link http del comando che hai dato ....
<gigirock> kappa, prova dal terminale ls -la | pastebinit
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913460/
<kappa> si o capito adesso
<gigirock> kappa, GodBlessU
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913510/
<gigirock> sudo dpkg -P ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gigirock>  kappa
<gigirock> kappa, poi sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gigirock> , ma attento che ti chiede di accettare la licenza microsoft devi dare TAB e poi ENTER
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913544/
<glpiana> kappa, sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913572/
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913611/
<glpiana> kappa, scrivi il comando correttamente
<glpiana> kappa, sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913674/
<glpiana> kappa, c'è qualche processo in atto. se non ti spiace riproviamo più tardi, tra una mezz'oretta circa
<kappa> ok
<gigirock> kappa, ma tra tutto non hai mai riavviato ?
<glpiana> * kappa è uscito (Quit: Sto andando via)
<rieccomi> ciao ragazzi potete aiutarmi....ho un pc con peppermint,e non mi lela legge con lo stesso sistema operativo..ossia peppermint 5gge la nuova chiavetta tim 21.1 non so cosa fare sakis non va,ma il fatto strano e che in altri portatili
<glpiana> rieccomi, peppermint? sarebbe?
<Carlin0> menta forte
<krabador> rieccomi, se è questo http://peppermintos.com/ , puoi andare a chiedere nelle loro risorse
<rieccomi> un sistema operativo basato sempre su linux
<gigirock> rieccomi, manchera' un driver per il kernel....
<glpiana> rieccomi, segui il consiglio di krabador
<gigirock> rieccomi, si lo sappiamo ma qui si parla di ubuntu
<glpiana> rieccomi, questo canale è per il supporto a ubuntu, non ad altro
<rieccomi> non potete aiutarmiiiiiiii e
<glpiana> rieccomi, cosa non ti è chiaro?
<glpiana> !topic | rieccomi
<ubot-it> rieccomi: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<rieccomi> nulla se non potete aiutarmi....volevo solo chiedere se sapevate un sistema per farmi riconoscere sta benedetta chiavetta
<rieccomi> non so neppure casa e il topic
<krabador> rieccomi, torna qui con ubuntu
<glpiana> rieccomi, intendevo cosa non ti è chiaro riguardo a ciò che ti è stato detto sul supporto di questo canale
<krabador> o derivata ufficiale e verrai tranquillamente aiutato
<gigirock> rieccomi, quella chiavetta su ubuntu funziona
<rieccomi> ok tutto ok vi ringrazio...ma avevo lo stesso problema con ubuntu e pensavo ma buona giornata a tutti
<kappa> glpiana ho eseguito il comando  sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<kappa> però il terminale non mi stà rimandando nulla
<kappa> forse è ancora in esecuzione
<glpiana> kappa, aspetta fin che non ti ridà il prompt e l'indirizzo di pastebin
<kappa> e ma è già un bel pò che aspetto
<glpiana> kappa, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<kappa> no
<glpiana> premi ctrl+c
<kappa> adesso me la ridato
<glpiana> kappa, ti ha dato anche il link?
<kappa> no
<glpiana> kappa, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914337/
<glpiana> kappa, sudo apt-get -f install
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914344/
<glpiana> kappa, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914366/
<glpiana> kappa, sudo aptitude purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914386/
<glpiana> sudo aptitude reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> ok lo reinstallato e ora?
<glpiana> kappa, ha dato errore stavolta?
<kappa> no
<glpiana> allora, finalmente, è a posto
<kappa> cè un problema I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<kappa> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> Lo scaricamento verrà tentato successivamente oppure è possibile riprovare ora. L'esecuzione di questo comando richiede una connessione a Internet attiva.
<glpiana> kappa, dove leggi questi messaggi?
<kappa> informazioni aggiornamento
<glpiana> kappa, hai ancora il terminale aperto?
<kappa> si
<glpiana> kappa, metti su pastebin l'output dell'ultimo comando dato
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914452/
<glpiana> kappa, la finestra  in cui hai letto il messaggio di prima è precedente alla correzione
<glpiana> kappa, chiudila e se non riappare (e non dovrebbe) non pensarci più
<kappa> ok
<kappa> cmc mi è apparso dopo la correzione
<glpiana> kappa, adesso quel pacchetto è a posto. controlla con sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kappa> mi ridà subito il prompt
<glpiana> allora è a posto
<kappa> ok grazie glpiana dell'assistenza
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> ola
<krabador> glpiana 's come back.
<krabador> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8
<glpiana> krabador, vai in chat
<krabador> lo sai che ci sono già ...
<krabador> glpiana, un buon motivo per passare ad un buon dac , ed ottime casse
<squizzolo> salve a tutti.. sono passato ad ubuntu da poco e ho notato che il download dei torrent è veramente veramente lento...come mai?
<glpiana> squizzolo, il download da torrent dipende da diversi fattori che esulano dal sistema oeprativo
<glpiana> !chat | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<squizzolo> ma sto provando da un altro pc con windows e utorrent...e va molto più veloce...non so se c'è qualche settaggio sbagliato
<glpiana> !chat | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e due
<andrearosso> buon pomeriggio
<andrearosso> ho fatto un instllazione di xubuntu andata a buon fine. Non latrettanto l'aggiornmnto che si é interrotto. Ho provato a fre qualche operazione per correggere ma non ne vengo fuori http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11915357/.
<canadian33> sono nuovo non di ubuntu ma della chat
<krabador> !ciao | canadian33
<ubot-it> canadian33: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> andrearosso, ok, sudo apt-get update
<canadian33> a chi devo chiedere per i problemi?
<krabador> andrearosso, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> andrearosso, di nuovo pastebin
<krabador> canadian33, poni direttamente la domanda
<ugone> krabador, :-)
<andrearosso> kabrador procedo e ti aggiorno
<krabador> wei ugone
<andrearosso> kabra http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11915383/
<canadian33> avevo installato ubuntu 14.04 prima dell'uscita di ubuntu 15.04 e non avevo alcun problema con i driver nvidia44
<ugone> andrearosso, chiudi synaptic o cosa usi e poi ridai il comando
<krabador> andrearosso, in ogni caso serve il pastebin di entrambi
<canadian33> poi ho aggiornato al 15.04 e ho avuto problemi con i driver in parte risolti non so come, ma ho avuto problemi cmq con la riproduzione dei filmati
<cristian_c> canadian33: molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> canadian33: apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<canadian33> e quindi ho reinstallato il 14.04 ed ecco nuovamente problemi con la scheda grafica
<canadian33> praticante ad ogni comando la risposta è lenta molto lo sfondo nero altre volte si vede e le icone gialle e senza il disegno
<krabador> canadian33, posta il risultato del comando
<garganistano> Salve!
<canadian33> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lEWME2eTpWN00IlndsFK
<cristian_c> canadian33: puoi digitare il comando richiesto?
<canadian33> non ho capito che comando devo postare?
<krabador> canadian33, senti
<krabador> rileggi le linee che cristian_c ti ha rivolto
<krabador> ed in particolar modo quella delle 18:51
<andrearosso> sempre buon pomeriggio
<garganistano> Scusate sono nuovo di Linux, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts ma non riesco a far funzionare internet
<garganistano> non mi riconosce la scheda di rete broadcomo 43142
<garganistano> Avete qualche suggerimento??
<andrearosso> krabador: sono uscito dalla chat. ero rimasto al post http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11915383/
<krabador> !broadcom | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<andrearosso> krabador: sono uscito nel senso che sono rimasto scollegato...
<krabador> andrearosso, chiudi software center / synaptic, ripeti i comandi che ti ho detto
<krabador> e di entrambi il pastebin , per favore
<garganistano> ti ringrazio, ho già seguito la guida e installato ndiswrapper, ma nulla comunque
<andrearosso> krabador: per me sono chiusi entrambi.
<krabador> garganistano, connetti quel sistema al cavo lan
<andrearosso> krabador: nel senso che non li ho lanciati da quando ho acceso il pc
<canadian33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11915471/
<garganistano> non mi riconosce neanche il cavo...
<krabador> come sei connesso qui?
<garganistano> ho installato ubuntu su un vaio con windows 8.1 con doppo so
<krabador> garganistano, molto semplicemente , manda sudo lshw -C network , nella macchina in questione, fa un file di testo ,e postalo qui tramite pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> canadian33: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> garganistano, l'hai installato dentro windows
<garganistano> ho installato due sistemi operativi, sul pc
<krabador> garganistano, hai installato ubuntu con wubi?
<canadian33> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<canadian33> W: Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<canadian33> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<canadian33> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<canadian33> W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<canadian33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11915497/
<garganistano> esatto
<krabador> allora NON hai installato 2 sistemi operativi dentro il pc
<krabador> ma uno ddentro l'altro
<krabador> garganistano, lascia perdere wubi, ed esegui un installazione reale
<krabador> !installazione | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<garganistano> allora forse ho capito male scusate...
<garganistano> ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu 14.04 lts
<garganistano> per 64 bit e installato, all'accensione del pc mi viene chiesto quale so utilizzare
<krabador> garganistano, ti ho chiesto se hai isntallato con wubi
<krabador> ed hai risposto esatto
<krabador> anche se hai la schermata iniziale, ubuntu è installato dentro windows, come un software
<garganistano> hai ragione mi sono sbagliato...
<krabador> a meno che non sai quello che dici,
<krabador> wubi è altamente sconsigliato
<krabador> canadian33, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<canadian33> dove eravamo rimasti?
<krabador> canadian33, pastebinit
<garganistano> sono un neofita krabador, perdona la mia mancanza
<krabador> *pastebin
<andrearosso> krabador: non ho attivi ne il software cente ne synaptic...
<krabador> garganistano, neofita o no, chiedi se non capisci le domande
<krabador> andrearosso, hai riavviato?
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> hai qualche suggerimento per poter configurare internet su pc?
<andrearosso> prova
<krabador> garganistano, <krabador> garganistano, molto semplicemente , manda sudo lshw -C network , nella macchina in questione, fa un file di testo ,e postalo qui tramite pastebin
<krabador> se non mandi qui il pastebin di questo comando, ci possiamo solo girare i pollici
<canadian33> mi esce tutta sta roba
<canadian33> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20140807)]/ precise main restricted
<canadian33> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20140807)]/ precise main restricted
<canadian33> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<canadian33> # newer versions of the distribution.
<canadian33> deb http://ubuntu.ethz.ch/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<canadian33> deb-src http://ubuntu.ethz.ch/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<garganistano> ok lo faccio subito grazie per il momento
<canadian33> mi son perso
<andrearosso> buonasera. devo aver qualche problema di rete perché mi sconnetto facilmente. Qualcuno può aiutarmi per un errore dovuto ad un agiornamento non completato? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11915575/?
<garganistano> scusate come si fa ad aprire pastebin
<garganistano> ok fatto
<garganistano> allora ho dato da terminale il comando sudo lshw -C network
<garganistano> e ho ottenuto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11915621/
<garganistano> qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi per far riconoscere la scheda di rete?
<garganistano> ho seguito le guide all'interno del supporto ma penso mi sfugga qualcosa
<andrearosso> garganistano: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<garganistano> mi dà
<garganistano> bcm43142
<garganistano> 14e4:4365
<garganistano> occorre utilizzare ndiswrapper in base alla guida
<andrearosso> conosco solo il messaggio per esserci già passato... gli esperti sono gli altri .-))
<garganistano> già ho provato un po' tutto ma non riesco a configurare la scheda :(
<garganistano> Hai qualche consiglio?
<cybernova> garganistano, hai la connessione ad internet in quel pc?
<notto> ciao
<garganistano> sul pc ho installato due sistemi opertativi
<garganistano> da ubuntu non riesco a far partire internet neanche tramite cavo
<Mr_Pan> garganistano,hai usato Wubi di fatto hai Ubuntu come applicazione di Windows...
<frost0789> salve ragazzi ho un netbook nb100 della toshiba
<cybernova> ancora con sto wubi e due scatole
<garganistano> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts
<frost0789> volevo metterci un sistema operativo ubuntu sopra
<frost0789> cosa mi consigliate?
<cybernova> frost0789, caratteristiche dettagliate del pc?
<frost0789> 1gb di ram
<frost0789> 1.66ghz
<frost0789> 160hdd
<garganistano> direttamente dal sito
<cybernova> frost0789, vai con lubuntu
<frost0789> nn sono molto pratico del sito
<frost0789> potresti darmi il link
<frost0789> ?
<garganistano> non ho utilizzato wubi ho effettuato l'installazione completa
<cybernova> frost0789, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<frost0789> grazie miell
<frost0789> mille
<cybernova> prego
<frost0789> sei stato gentilissimo
<garganistano> ho dato il comando sudo lshw -C Network
<garganistano> e ho ottenuto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11915621/
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> garganistano: hai letto la guida wiki?
<garganistano> si certo
<cristian_c> garganistano: e cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<garganistano> la scheda non è supportata quindi occorre utilizzare ndiswrapper
<garganistano> ma pur seguendo la procedura non viene riconosciuta
<cristian_c> garganistano: non è vero
<cristian_c> vhi l'ha drtto?
<cristian_c> chi
<cristian_c> la scheda è supportatissima
<cristian_c> ce l'avevo
<garganistano> allora dove sbaglio? Puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> garganistano: dove hai letto che non è supportata?
<garganistano> Utilizzo un Sony Vaio
<garganistano> All'interno della guida
<garganistano> Se mi sono sbagliato, ditemi dove posso guardare
<cristian_c> garganistano: allora
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> wl (proprietari) per chip con id: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM43142, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227 e BCM43228.
<cristian_c> b43 (open-source) per chip con id: BCM4306 (rev 03), BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4322,
<garganistano> ok, ho seguito quella guda
<cristian_c> garganistano: puoi scegliere tra ben due diversi driver
<garganistano> guida
<cristian_c> non dire che non è supportsta quando la guidamdice esattamente il contrario
<cristian_c> garganistano: dal tuo paste:
<cristian_c> product: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<cristian_c>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<garganistano> io ho visto qui http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<cristian_c> garganistano: come vedi c'è in entrambe le due liste
<cristian_c> garganistano: ti avevano ljnkato il eiki
<cristian_c> linkato
<cristian_c> garganistano: quello dovevi seguire
<cristian_c> !broadcom ! garganistano
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !broadcom | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> garganistano: installa o uno o l'alto, seguendo il relativo paragrafo
<cristian_c> altro
<garganistano> ma dando il comando
<garganistano> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<garganistano> mi dà
<cristian_c> garganistano: prima di tutto, quale ei due driver volevi utilizzare?
<garganistano> bcm43142 14e4:4365
<garganistano> e all'indirizzo http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<garganistano> nella tabella mi dice che non è supportata
<garganistano> se mi sono sbagliato chiedo perdono
<cristian_c> dicevo
<cristian_c> quale dei due driver volevi utilizzare?
<cristian_c> wl o b43?
<garganistano> wl
<cristian_c> ok
<garganistano> grazie
<cristian_c> garganistano: sei collegato via cavo?
<garganistano> non va neanche via cavo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> garganistano: allora
<cristian_c> garganistano: hai davanti a te il network manager?
<cristian_c> garganistano: ma scusa, in live andava tutto?
<garganistano> devo seguire la parte per l'installazione dei driver sata??
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non so di cosa stai parlando
<cristian_c> puoi ris'ondere alle domande?
<garganistano> scusa volevo dire proprietari sta?
<garganistano> allora ora sto scrivendo da windows
<cristian_c> garganistano: più o meno sono i wl
<cristian_c> garganistano: il fatto che non ti connetti via cavo mi pare strano
<garganistano> Non so
<cristian_c> ho l 'impressione che forse tu abbia inavvertitamente disattivato la rete dal network mansger
<cristian_c> e intendo tutta la rete , pure via cavo?
<garganistano> non mi da proprio nulla
<garganistano> si certo
<cristian_c> garganistano: non puoi chattarr tramite telefono o altto mentre avvii ubuntu?
<cristian_c> garganistano: scusa, ma prima come hai potuto postare il risultato da terminale se stavi usando windows?
<garganistano> si ho fatto una copia su ubuntu e poi collegato windows
<cristian_c> garganistano: e poi non hai risposto sul fatto della live
<cristian_c> garganistano: ok
<garganistano> scusa cos'è la live?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma bene
<cristian_c> garganistano: quindi hai installato ubuntu senza prima provarlo in live?
<cristian_c> garganistano: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<garganistano> ho scaricato il so dal sito è l'ho installato sul pc con windows
<cristian_c> garganistano: usi wubi?
<cristian_c> hai installato ubuntu dentro eindpws?
<cristian_c> windows
<garganistano> no, ho installato due so
<cristian_c> garganistano: non hai masterizzato su dvd?
<cristian_c> facendo il boot da dvd
<garganistano> ho fatto l'installazione tramite usb
<cristian_c> ok, ma come hai crwato l'usb?
<garganistano> ho scaricato il so
<cristian_c> poi hai fatto il boot da usb scegliendolo nel bios?
<garganistano> esatto
<cristian_c> con quale programma hai creato l'usb?
<garganistano> con unebootin
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gargqfai una cosa
<cristian_c> garganistano:
<garganistano> dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> garganistano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_proprietari_STA_senza_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> garganistano: successivamente si potrà vedere il discorso del cavo, se ci sono problemi
<garganistano> ok quindi scarico i pacchetti dkms ecc...
<cristian_c> garganistano: sì, segui le istruzioni della guida
<garganistano> ok devo scaricare l'architettura amd64?
<cristian_c> questo quando in assenza di connessione via cavo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> con il cavo era più semplice
<cristian_c> garganistano: che ubuntu è?
<garganistano> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> domando: ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<garganistano> ok a64 bit
<cristian_c> garganistano: sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> garganistano: in questo caso scarica i pacchetti amd64
<cristian_c> e non i386
<garganistano> si sicuro
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> ok
<garganistano> crea problemi visto che ho installato in precedenza ndiswrapper
<garganistano> ??
<cristian_c> garganistano: si, può creare problemi
<cristian_c> garganistano: ripristina tutto
<garganistano> in che modo?
<cristian_c> in modo inverso a come li hai installati
<cristian_c> garganistano: oppure reinstalla ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma prima vedi se in live ol cavo va
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> allora intanto entro su ubuntu
<cristian_c> garganistano: non puoi chattare da telefonp?
<cristian_c> o altro dispositivo
<garganistano> entro in chat dallo smartphone
<cristian_c> perfetto
<garganistano> intanto ti ringrazio infinitamente
<garganistano> ok vado
<Garganistano> Ok
<Garganistano> Ho installato i pacchetti per riconoscere la broadcom come da guida
<Garganistano> ma la scheda di rete non viene riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Garganistano: cos'hai fatto dopo?
<Garganistano> Ho installato i pacchetti
<Garganistano> e ho riavviato
<Garganistano> ma nulla
<cristian_c> Garganistano: vai in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Garganistano: ma hai rimosso ndiswrapper?
<Garganistano> Si ci sono
<Garganistano> No
<cristian_c> Garganistano: eppue ti avevo detto di ripristinare
<Garganistano> Installare tutto da capo?
<cristian_c> Garganistano: ti ho detto: prima di installare, prova in live il cavo
<Garganistano> Ok pardon troppa frenesia
<cristian_c> Garganistano: se va il cavo in live, installa ubuntu e una volta installato ubuntu segui la procedura per installare i driver b43
<Garganistano> Ok
<Guglielmo> Ciao a tutti , avrei bisogno di una mano : Ho istallato da circa un mese ubuntu 15.04 ,allora non pensavo che ci fossero programmi indispensabili che mi facessero pentire di avere solo ubuntu come sistema operativo perciò decisi di cancellare definitivamente ubuntu e installare windows
<Guglielmo> *al contrario
<Guglielmo> C'è un modo per installare la versione dual boot da ubuntu ?
<Guglielmo> Personalmente mi trovo bene su ubuntu e vorrei tenermelo però ci sono programmi che non riesco ad istallare/Non sono supportati da ubuntui
<Guglielmo> Grazie in anticipo :)
<cristian_c> Guglielmo: puoi
<Guglielmo> Emh come dovrei fare? Scusate l'ignoranza ! Inviami il link di una guida io non ho trovato nulla :/
<Guglielmo> Windows dovrei istallarlo da zero
<cristian_c> Guglielmo: cosa stai usando attualmente sul pc
<Guglielmo> Ubuntu 15.04
<Guglielmo> Singol Bot
<Guglielmo> In breve voglio passare al dual boot
<Guglielmo> *Boot
<cristian_c> Guglielmo: allora
<cristian_c> Guglielmo: devi partizionare il disco, riservando dello spazio a windows
<cristian_c> Guglielmo: poi avvi il disco di installazione di windows e lo installi nello spazio riservato
<cristian_c> Guglielmo: infine devi ripristinare grub, visto che windows lo sovrascrove
<Guest75311> ciao...ad ogni accensione del comp mi esce fuori questo errore : l'applicazione "unattended-upgrade"si è chiusa inaspettatamente....andiamo avanti da un mese più o meno
<cristian_c> Guest75311: riformula la domanda
<Guest75311> <cristian_c>ciao. ho questo problema che vorrei risolvere che perdura più o meno da un mese. vorrei capire cos'è?
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest75311> ad ogni accensione del computer  mi esce fuori questo errore :  l'applicazione "unattended-upgrade"si è chiusa inaspettatamente, ubuntu 12.04 lts, e poi quando faccio upgrade da terminale, dopo che ho fatto update mi esce fuori : Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione: shim-signed
<cristian_c> Guest75311: incolla tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest75311
<ubot-it> Guest75311: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest75311> <cristian_c>http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916343/
<cristian_c> Guest75311: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Jilguera> ho installato ubuntu 15.4. con creatore di dischi voglio montare un xp iso sulla chiavetta per poi installarlo su una partizione del disco.  il problema è che il creatore di dischi non  trova il file iso. ho anche provato con unenbootin ma questo non trova neanche la chiavetta qualcuno mi aiuta ??
<cristian_c> Jilguera: semplicemente, xp si installa da cd
<cristian_c> non supporta l'installazione da usb
<cristian_c> in ogni caso
<Guest75311> <cristian_c>http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916371/
<cristian_c> !windows | Jilguera , per supporto a xp,
<ubot-it> Jilguera , per supporto a xp,: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Jilguera> si, ma pensavo di usare ubuntu per questa operazione..
<kappa> ho scaricato debian e me lo a montato su monta immagini disco ma non lo trovo
<cristian_c> Jilguera: il modo migliore di installare xp è farlo tramite cd
<Carlin0> ciacciolo qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<cristian_c> quello dell'usb è un problema di xp
<cristian_c> kappa: già, Carlin0 ha ragione
<kappa> e ma io voglio solo sapere dove è finito il file
<cristian_c> kappa: se hai utilizzato il browser, guarda nelle impostazioni del browser
<cristian_c> si può selezionare la diectory do download dei file
<kappa> sul browser cè ma ora non lo trovo nei file
<cristian_c> kappa: come detto prima, controlla le impostazioni del browser
<kappa> o controllato e sul browser cè ma non lo trovo più sul sistema
<cristian_c> kappa: rileggi quello che ho scritto
<kappa> cè un app. per formattare le chiavette usb?
<cristian_c> kappa: sì
<cristian_c> kappa: gparted è sufficiente
<kappa> ok grazie
<Indeciso> Ciao a tutti.
<Indeciso> Ho due dischi da 500 giga ed ognuno ha 4 partizioni; su una partizionde del primo disco ho installato win7 mentre sa latra partizione del secondo disco ho installato win10. Ho scaricato ubuntu linux 14,02 ma quando tento di installarla resto indeciso perche non vedo più le lettere delle partizioni e non  so   su qyale partizione verrebbe installata
<Indeciso> . Come faccio a riconoscere il disco        C?
<Indeciso> Qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Indeciso
<ubot-it> Indeciso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Indeciso> La domanda l'ho posta sopra, comunque grazie
<cristian_c> Indeciso: non ho capito se devi ridimensionare le partizioni sul disco
<Indeciso> No, ho gia delle partizioni e vorrei provare a installare ubuntu sulla prtizione C ma quando vado all'installazione sotto lunux non riesco a trovare la lettera della partizione C e mi fermo perche non so andare avanti. quale potrebbe essere la partizione C  quella contrassegcnata con /dev/sd 1, almeno cosi mi sembra di ricordare.
<cristian_c> Indeciso: hai creato le partizioni in windows?
<Indeciso> No, nessuna, vorrei utilizzare la partizione C dive è installato win7
<Indeciso> Ok. grazie per la disponibilità ma ci rinuncio.
<Luca97> Ciao mi serve una mano , sto cercando di scaricare virtual box per il mio computer solo che quando clicco su istalla mi dice : È richiesto il CD/DVD «Ubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release i386 (20150422)»
<Luca97> Inserire il CD/DVD nell'unità «/media/cdrom/» per installare pacchetti software dal supporto. Io ho istallato ubuntu da chiavetta ed inserendola  non concludo proprio nulla :/ Che fare?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-22
<PEPPESR> salve
<PEPPESR> sto provando ad installare la stampante di rete ma seguendo la procedura questa crasha fisso quando prova l installazione dei driver
<albert> ciao
<albert> per favore..doppo giorni Ubuntu mi chiede pasword and user name
<albert> ce chi mi aiuta...non riseco a trovarli  in google
<glpiana> ola
<albert> gl piana ciao
<glpiana> ciao albert
<kappa> ho scaricato debian e mi a chiesto di salvarlo su monta immagine disco ora però non trovo più nessun file
<glpiana> kappa, non ti ha chiesto di salvarlo lì, ti avrà chiesto di aprirlo con quel programma
<glpiana> kappa, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount              sempre che intanto tu non abbia riavviato il pc
<kappa> esatto
<glpiana> !paste | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11918614/
<kappa> cmc questa operazione è stata fatta ieri
<kappa> e cmc sì ho riavviato il pc
<glpiana> kappa, se hai riavviato il pc non è più montato e il file iso è perso, in quanto i file temporanei vengono cancellati. se non lo vedi sotto Scaricati guarda sotto /tmp, ma dubito ci sia ancora
<cristian_c> kappa: te l'ho ripetuto ieri vatìrie volte
<cristian_c> varie
<kappa> capito cmc sto scaricando iso dal torrent
<cristian_c> kappa: comebti ho spiegato, puoi scegliere la directory dei download dal browser stesso
<kappa> lo sò cristian_c lo sò ma era un gruccio che volevo togliermi
<cristian_c> *dalle impostazioni del browser stesso
<kappa> si ma nel browser cè ma non me lo apre più
<cristian_c> non apri più il browser
<cristian_c> ?
<kappa> no il file dal browser non me lo apre più
<cristian_c> kappa: tu volevi sapere dove viene salvato
<kappa> no cmc come mi a spiegato glpiana è perso e non è più un problema
<Boot> Ciao ragazzi, scusate, ma con BeachBit l'ultima volta che mi è servito, facendo una pulizia approfondita ho erroneamente cancellato i file Off line di spotify,..... ho provato a vedere sull'interfaccia, ma non trovo il relativo di spotify, che voce rappresenta nella lista di opzioni che posso cancellare?
<glpiana> Boot, non c'è supporto su programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali
<Boot> ero nell'altra chat ma non mi ha risposto nessuno, scusate se la faccio qui ora la domanda
<Boot> capisco, allora se chiedessi come posso utilizzare bleach senza cancellare nulla di potenzialmente necessario ? :D
<glpiana> Boot, chiedilo, chi sa risponderti lo farà. dai dettagli
<Deindre> glpiana!
<Boot> speriamo in bene, mi piace come programma bleach, ma non vorrei ripassare ore ad aspettare spotify che mi salvi di nuovo le playlist in offline. grazie
<kappa> glpiana mi è riapparso il messaggio di ttfmscorefonts
<Zighi> Ciao a tutti,
<Zighi> sto scaricando ubuntu 14.04
<Zighi> come faccio a sapere se è compatibile con la board GIGABYTE H97-HD3 ??
<PEPPESR> sto provando ad installare la stampante di rete ma seguendo la procedura questa crasha fisso quando prova l installazione dei driver
<Carlin0> Zighi, mai sentito di incompatibilità con schede madri o cpu
<PEPPESR> sto provando ad installare la stampante di rete ma seguendo la procedura questa crasha fisso quando prova l installazione dei driver
<andrea90> buon giorno a tutti
<andrea90> ragazzi ho un problema con un file
<andrea90> ho scaricato da filesmonster un video
<andrea90> e non essendo premium melo ha fatto scaricare in 6 parti
<Carlin0> !chat | andrea90
<Carlin0> andrea90, qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<andrea90> come estensione sono XXX.avi.zip
<andrea90> eh si ma è un problema con ubuntu
<glpiana> andrea90, esponilo allora
<andrea90> ho provato a scompattarlo, ma quando comincia il processo mi da errore di sistema
<andrea90> :S
<glpiana> andrea90, e questo errore lo hai anche con altri file .zip?
<andrea90> crasha l'interfaccia grafica e devo riavviarlo
<andrea90> onestamente è il primo file zip che scompatto
<andrea90> con i rar nessun problema, ma con sto file zip un casino
<Carlin0> andrea90, ma sei sicuro che il file sia integro ?
<andrea90> si, è il video della laurea di un amica
<andrea90> gli altri lo hanno scaricato senza problemio
<andrea90> *problemi
<glpiana> andrea90, prova a farlo da terminale, con il comando unzip seguito dal nome del file
<andrea90> ho provato anche a riscaricarlo
<andrea90> inpossibile trovare o aprire il file
<glpiana> andrea90, devi essere nella direcotyr che contiene il file
<andrea90> è sul desk
<andrea90> per cui è nella cartella giusta
<glpiana> andrea90, scrivi pwd nel terminale
<andrea90> niente uguale inpossibile trovare o aprire
<glpiana> andrea90, hai scritto pwd nel terminale?
<andrea90> si
<glpiana> andrea90, e vuoi condividere con noi l'informazione apparsa nel terminale?
<andrea90> andrea@andrea-desktop:~$ pwd
<glpiana> andrea90, e poi?
<andrea90> unzip:  cannot find or open Fireman.zip, Fireman.zip.zip or Fireman.zip.ZIP.
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> andrea90, io ci riprovo ancora una volta, perchè fa caldo e mi stufo molto facilemente in questi giorni.
<glpiana> andrea90, scrivi nel terminale: pwd
<glpiana> poi premi invio e leggi che percorso appare
<Carlin0> fireman.zip sarebbe la laurea della tua amica ?
<glpiana> Carlin0, si sarà laureata pompiera
<andrea90> andrea@andrea-desktop:~$ pwd
<andrea90> andrea@andrea-desktop:~$
<andrea90> nu scenze boschive o una roba simile
<andrea90> un modo figo per dire guardiaboschi xD
<glpiana> andrea90, mentre lsb_release -a                cosa ti da?
<glpiana> !paste | andrea90
<ubot-it> andrea90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919575/
<andrea90> si sorry in efetti sono stato stronzo a non usare pastebin xD
<glpiana> andrea90, ???
<glpiana> andrea90, vabbè, contento tu
<glpiana> ascolta. già il fatto che pwd non ti dia output a me fa pensare. scrivi: cd /home/$USER/Scrivania
<glpiana> poi scrivi: ls | grep -i fireman
<glpiana> e vediamo che file ci sono
<andrea90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919585/
<glpiana> andrea90, ok, ciao. quando poi hai risolto fammi sapere
<gabri> ciao
<gabri> Domanda sicuramente banale per voi, ma...
<gabri> mia figlia ha dimenticato password di accesso al suo acer aspire one
<Carlin0> windows ?
<gabri> windows 7 start non consente ingresso in modalità provvisoria con utente ospite...
<glpiana> gabri, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<glpiana> windows?
<Carlin0> eh
<glpiana> che c'entra windows qui gabri ?
<glpiana> !topic | gabri
<ubot-it> gabri: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Guest99376> salve,ho un 3 in 1 samsung scx 4200. Non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner sotto ubuntu 14. qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> Guest99376, scarica da samsung i drier per linux
<gigirock> Guest99376, quello scanner va da sane senza problemi
<Guest99376> gigirock, che intendi dire? che devo installare sane?
<gigirock> Guest99376, e con cosa scannerizzi ?
<Guest99376> gigirock, in che senso?
<gigirock> con quale programma intendi fare le scansioni ? Guest99376
<Guest99376> easy scan
<Guest99376> gigirock, non va bene?
<gigirock> si si va bene pure quello....
<Guest99376> la mia scheda video radeon 8210 con i nuovi driver va molto peggio. Come faccio a ripristinare quelli di default?
<ykir> ciao
<antonio_> ho installato ubuntu su un vecchio pc ed e lentissimo si può risolvere?
<antonio_> grafica Intel® 845G x86/MMX/SSE2
<antonio_> processore Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
<antonio_> memoria 739,6 MiB
<crili> Buonasera a tutti :) come va? due chiarimenti.. io ho ubuntu 14.04 e ho deciso di fargli fare anche i backup, noto che fa nel disco di backup vari file compressi, sapete come funziona? la domanda è, posso decomprimerli poi senza password eventualmente? è già impostato per creare 2-3 file in più in modo da recuperare i dati in caso di danneggaimento di uno degli altri file?
<crili> secondo chiarimento, navigando ho scoperto casualmente che è uscita la versione 14.04.2, si può aggiornare direttamente o bisogna reinstallare?
<Mr_Pan> crili, per il primo quesito no nso dirti
<Mr_Pan> per il secondo apri una finestra terminale e dai seguenti comandi :
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get update
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mr_Pan> così sarai completamente aggiornato
<crili> claro..
<crili> ok grazie :)
<crili> attendo risposta per l'altra questione se magari qualcuno sa qualcosa, intanto grazie Mr_Pan
<kappa> ho installato ubuntu su un vecchio pc e và lentissimo si può risolvere?
<andrea1969> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andrea1969> scusate il disturbo ma sto impazzendo per un errore. sono 2 volte che spiano il pc e non risolvo
<krabador> che "spiano il pc" ?
<andrea1969> lanciando l'aggiornamento mi da il seguente erroreE: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<andrea1969> spiano- spianare
<andrea1969> mi chiamano per cenare. riprovo più tardi
<andrea1969> grzazie
<krabador> andrea1969, cerca di entrare in questo canale quando hai tempo
<krabador> genericamente.
<andrea1969> fatto. mi spiace ma non mi ero reso conto. riuscite ad aiutarmi ?
<andrea1969> krabador: sei ancora disponibile per aiutarmi?
<krabador> andrea1969, controlla se hai gestore di pacchetti o software center aperto
<krabador> al che , fai un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> del comando sudo apt-get update
<andrea1969> a me non sembra.
<andrea1969> krabador: a me non sembra. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921870/
<krabador> andrea1969, non si va per supposizioni
<andrea1969> non l'ho lanciato. questo intendevo.
<andrea1969> non l'ho lanciato. questo intendevo.
<krabador> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<krabador> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin di quest'ultimo
<andrea1969> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921893/
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921893/
<krabador> andrea1969, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<krabador> cosa fa ?
<andrea1969> krabador: root@andrea-iMac:/home/andrea# sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<andrea1969> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/cache/apt/archives/lock": File o directory non esistente
<andrea1969> root@andrea-iMac:/home/andrea# sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<andrea1969>                      UTENTE      PID ACCESSO COMANDO
<andrea1969> Terminare il processo 3893? (s/N)
<andrea1969> krabador: sono stato buttato fuori
<krabador> andrea1969, il topic è la prima cosa che appare all'ingresso del canale.
<krabador> vedi per favore se appare "Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com"
<andrea1969> si visto. pensavo di aver utilizzato il pastebin..
<krabador> certo, incollare a secco, è molto simile all'uso di pastebin
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> allora, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock , termini il processo
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin di quest'ultimo
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921946/
<krabador> andrea1969, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<andrea1969> krabador: non riesco a dare l'update. il comndo si é fermto e nn prosegue  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921952/
<krabador> non è un fulmine
<krabador> aspetta.
<kappa> ho installato ubuntu su un vecchio pc e mi và lentissimo come risolvo?
<krabador> installando lubuntu +
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921965/ mancava un aggiornamento nell'utlima riga
<krabador> kappa, http://lubuntu.net/
<kappa> ok
<krabador> kappa, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso , fai un bel supporto di installazione , se il pc è vecchio con dvd vai sul sicuro
<andrea1969> krabador: io aspetto fiducioso...
<krabador> non è ancora tornato a riga di comando?
<andrea1969> no. E' fermo a "DKMS: install completed"
<andrea1969> no. E' fermo a "DKMS: install completed"
<kappa> krabador non è meglio xubuntu?
<andrea1969> no. E' fermo a "DKMS: install completed"
<krabador> kappa, non sono meglio le more?
<krabador> kappa, provale entrambe, decretalo tu.
<krabador> andrea1969, ctrl c
<kappa> ok
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922065/
<krabador> andrea1969, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<andrea1969> krabador: dopo il primo comando sempre fermo a DKMS: install completed. poi non va oltre. faccio ctrl+c e pastebin?
<krabador> andrea1969, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  ---> ti ha portato di nuovo a "DKMS: install completed" ?
<andrea1969> krabador: io ho dato sudo apt-get install e stesso errore DKMS
<krabador> andrea1969, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> hai dato questo o no'
<krabador> puoi rispondere velocemente?
<andrea1969> krabador: sudo apt-get install senza "pastebinit "
<andrea1969> krabador: fa parte del messaggio?
<krabador> andrea1969, ma prendi per il culo?
<krabador> sinceramente.
<krabador> ti si danno comandi e fai come ti pare?
<andrea1969> krabador: Perché te la prendi? Pensi ch abbia voglia di giocare a 46 anni?
<krabador> penso che dovresti fare come ti si indica
<krabador> non facendo perdere tempo a chi aiuta
<krabador> cosi' come il tio
<andrea1969> krabador: io il messaggio l'ho dato come richiesto . a cosa ti riferisci dicendo che faccio come mi pare?
<krabador> andrea1969, non continuare a prendere in giro, visto che ti si è chiesto di fare sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> e NON hai fatto quello.
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922088/ a me sembra di si
<krabador> ciao andrea1969
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<krabador> per la cronaca , visto che potresti continuare a frignare ,  oot@andrea-iMac:/home/andrea# sudo apt-get install    È DIVERSO DA   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<andrea1969> krabador: sei inutimente acido. hai qualche problema?
<krabador> ti sto semplicemente rilevando che stai facendo come ti pare
<andrea1969> krabador: io chiedo cortesemnte , ringrazio e cerco di essere collaborativo. Se non capisco o qqualcosa mi sfugge è percHè non sono un programmatore.
<andrea1969> krabador: il "frignate" sei tu
<krabador> andrea1969, copiare ed incollare è alla portata di tutti
<krabador> !comandi | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<andrea1969> krabador: impara ad essere più cortese
<krabador> andrea1969, impara tu a rispettare le regole di un canale
<krabador> dici di collaborare, ma agli effetti non lo fai
<krabador> o ti rendi conto di cio', oppure puoi accomodarti fuori
<andrea1969> ma falla finita. LIl canale l'ho usato più di una volta e tu sei particolarmente acido. lo ribadisco. Puoi se vuoi aiutami altrimenti amen.
<krabador> andrea1969, beh, no
<krabador> sei tu, che devi rispettare le regole del canale, se vuoi aiuto
<krabador> il tuo comportamento provoca perdita di tempo in chi aiuta
<krabador> atteggiamento allineato al trolling
<andrea1969> krabador: io sto facendo del mio meglio. e, per inciso, NON ho ancora capito cosa non avrei fatto. se vuoi farmi sentire cretino ci sie risucito. sei soddisftto adesso?.
<krabador> che è bandito
<krabador> andrea1969, per le controversie , entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non si puo' inquinare il log di questo canale
<cristian_c> andrea1969: una domanda: perché non digiti i comandi richiesti?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, perché sei loggato come root?
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922199/ pensavo che il pastebint fosse un indicazione per postarti il risultato e non una parte del comando
<krabador> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock , termini il processo
<krabador> sudo dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<krabador> ho incollato male
<krabador> sudo dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> questo
<krabador> NON sudo dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<andrea1969> krabador: capita a tutti di non incollare correttamente :-)
<krabador> la tua è stata una scelta consapevole.
<andrea1969> krabador: ti diverti a provocarmi..eh? Comunque qualcosa si sta aggiustando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922216/
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922225/
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrea1969> krabador: sta lavorando ma i messaggi non restituiscono più errori. E' già "cosa buona"
<andrea1969> krabador: per il momento siamo al 40%
<krabador> se sono stati bloccati per tempo rilevante, possono essere diversi gli aggiornamenti
<andrea1969> krabador: confermo
<andrea1969> krabador: 85%
<krabador> è sbloccato, da adesso in poi li farà sempre, a meno di altre corruzioni di apt-get
<andrea1969> krabador: riptora ancora un errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922275/
<krabador> andrea1969, ma prima di dist-upgrade, hai mandato update ?
<andrea1969> krabador: si. non l'ho postato per non fare una bibbia. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922291/
<krabador> andrea1969, ok, allora software-properties-gtk
<krabador> apre una finestra
<krabador> nella prima tab a sinistra, nel menu a tendina "scarica da" seleziona "altro "
<andrea1969> krabador: software-properties-gtk non apisco cos devo fare
<krabador> dai che se ti ci metti..
<krabador> digitalo nel terminale, premi poi il tasto invio, della tastiera
<andrea1969> krabador: ma tantto prima o poi vi servirà un bancario...io apsetterò come il cinese.. do il messaggio
<krabador> al che selezioni italia come paese, e nello specificio la linea contenente garr
<krabador> al che chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922329/
<andrea1969> krabador: il sudo apt-get update riprota un errore. Do anch e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<krabador> andrea1969, ripeti la stessa operazione, selezionando fastbull
<krabador> ci sono problemi con i mirrors a quanto pare
<andrea1969> krabador: restituice un errore quando aggiorno
<krabador> e si puo' sapere?
<krabador> andrea1969, stessa operazione, ma seleziona il server principale internazionale
<andrea1969> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922363/ . centra nulla il fatto che su altro pc abbia installato dnscrypt
<andrea1969> krabador: sto procedendo con l'internazionale
<andrea1969> krabador: con l'internazionale si é chiuso. Presumo quindi senz errorei . do l'altro comando?
<andrea1969> krabador:  sta caricando dopo aver dato dist-upgrade
<krabador> bene
<andrea1969> krabador: sta ancra lavorando
<andrea1969> krabador: ..lavora.. gli aggiornamenti sono tanti.Sta configurando i pacchetti
<andrea1969> krabador: insatlla java..
<krabador> andrea1969, in questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11922275/ c'è la lista dei pacchetti
<andrea1969> krabador: ti posto il riaultato terminato l'aggiornamento. Con il se4rver diverso potrebbero non eserci più problemi. Penso.
<krabador> quello è il server principale , il piu' sovraffollato , con piu' possibilità di avere problemi
<krabador> per questo ci sono dei server localizzati
<krabador> e dei mirror di questi server
<krabador> solo che , nessuno di essi è assolutamente perfetto
<andrea1969> krabador:  a me basta non ricomprare il pc. Xubuntu é perfetto da questo punto di vista. Certo qualche tribolazione é compresa nel prezzo..
<krabador> ogni tanto , anche contemporaneamente
<krabador> beh, il piede è un po' sbagliato
<andrea1969> krabador: il piede è un po' sbagliato ?!
<krabador> se è solo una questione di "prezzo", ti conviene metterti da parte 2 soldi
<krabador> ed usare una macchina con quello che sei abituato ad usare
<andrea1969> krabador: ha terminato. provo a dare i due messaggi per vedere che sia tutto a posto apt-get update e quindi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> in quanto, senza una continuità nella consultazione della documentazione ufficiale, ogni minima cosa, puo' essere per te un ostacolo
<andrea1969> krabador: era una domanda..
<krabador> scusa, se ha installato i pacchetti
<krabador> hai fatto sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> mi spieghi, perchè hai fatto questa domanda?
<andrea1969> krabador: ..scrupolo.. io uso os, windows e ubuntu comuqnue. Ognuno con i suo pregi e difetti.
<krabador> !documentazione | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> !wiki | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !comandi | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<andrea1969> krabador: ho salvato la sessione. come posso ringraziarti?
<krabador> godendoti il sistema
<andrea1969> krabador: comunque la macchina su cui gira xubuntu é un mac del 2006
<andrea1969> krabador: comunque grazie molte. E lo dico sinceramente perchè non ne sari uscito fuori..
<krabador> bene. Attento ai blocchi di apt-get futuri
<andrea1969> krabador: ok.
<andrea1969> krabbuona serata.
<krabador> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> is your friend
<krabador> :D
<krabador> buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-23
<grazieEX> buongiorno a tutti avrei bisogno di disconnettere solo la rete ipv4 e ricollegarla senza disconnettermi dall ISP. Grazie a quanti mi aiuteranno
<grazieatt> buongiorno a tutti avrei bisogno di disconnettere solo la rete ipv4 e ricollegarla senza disconnettermi dall ISP. Grazie a quanti mi aiuteranno
<glpiana> ola
<MarcoRL> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema ho installato ubuntu studio 14 su Lubuntu 15 e l'ho messo sulla cartella documenti. Ora non riesco nè ad aprirlo nè a cancellarlo. Come devo fare? Grazie.
<glpiana> MarcoRL, ubuntu studio è una distribuzione, un intero sistema operativo. come puoi averlo installato nella directory documenti?
<MarcoRL> non so ho sbagliato di certo adesso no riesco neanche a cancellare questi file
<MarcoRL> :)
<MarcoRL> mi dice permesso negato
<glpiana> MarcoRL, perchè non ci spieghi prima cosa hai effettivamente fatto? così magari ti si può aiutare
<Sax> Buongiorno, mi fallisce 'sudo aptget update' http://pastebin.com/LLBNmkmQ
<Carlin0> apt-get non aptget
<Sax> si mi sono mangiato il trattino :)
<Sax> nel comando c'era
<Sax> altrimenti non avrei ottenuto quei log....ma "sudo: aptget: command not found
<Sax> "
<MarcoRL> ok ho eliminato il tutto grazie
<Carlin0> Sax, prova a cambiare server
<Sax> giià fatto da italian a main
<Sax> nulla
<Carlin0> tra gli italiani scegli garr.it
<MarcoRL> glpiana cortesemente sapresti dirmi come devo fare per installare correttamente ubuntu studio? Grazie.
<Sax> il main non va bene?
<Sax> ho seguito questa discussione
<Sax> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3970991
<Carlin0> ahhhhhhh sax aspè
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai ? la 13.04
<Sax> esatto!
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto ormai
<Carlin0> per questo non trova i repo
<Sax> è fuori supporto dai server apt-get?
<ilgios> ciao a tutti
<ilgios> sono nuovo con linux
<ilgios> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<MarcoRL> sono andato su ubuntustudio.org e ho dato il download ad Ubuntu Studio 14.04.2 Trusty Tahr LTS (Recommended)
<ilgios> c'è qualcuno che mi putare?
<ilgios> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<Carlin0> sax end of life January 27, 2014
<Carlin0> !aiuto | ilgios
<ubot-it> ilgios: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MarcoRL> a quel punto ha scaricato in 32 bit da Torrent, finito il processo per scaricare mi ha chiesto di esportare e l'ho messo in documenti
<ilgios> dovrei creare un utente da linea di comando che abbia le stesse potenzialità di root, cioè che mi possa settare la rete, dominio, collegarsi in ssh, ma che non mi possa toccare il mio utente root
<Sax> come devo muovermi?
<ilgios> come faccio?
<Carlin0> ilgios, o è root (e può fare tutto) o non lo è
<Mr_Pan> ilgios, se usi un utente "normale" con sudo quando serve?  o  è root o non lo è ...
<Mr_Pan> opss Carlin0
<Carlin0> Sax, devi reinstallare una nouva versione la 14.04 o la 15.04
<ilgios> il problema è questo:
<Carlin0> idem con sudo
<Carlin0> con sudo tocca anche il tuo utente
<ilgios> il problema è questo: devo cdare delle credenziali ad una terza persona che però ha necessità di settare la rete, dominio, collegarsi in ssh, peròò non voglio dargli le potenzialità root perchè voglio che ce ne sia solo uno a livello di macchina
<ilgios> (tastiera del cavolo, scusate)
<Carlin0> ilgios, di che OS stai parlando ?
<ilgios> ubuntu
<ilgios> 12.02
<MarcoRL> Come si installa ubuntu studio su Lubuntu 15? grazie.
<Sax> col software update mi propone l'upgrade!
<Carlin0> ilgios, o è root o non lo è vedi tu
<Sax> Lo faccio!...Però mi chiedo se stiamo parlando di synaptic...
<Carlin0> prova Sax ma mi sembra  strano la tua release è fuori supporto da troppo
<Mr_Pan> MarcoRL, Ubuntu Studio è una distro completa a se stante ... al limite puoi installare i sw che sono in Studio nella tua Lubuntu ..
<Mr_Pan> che poi la differenza è tutta li ...
<Sax> ma se synaptic è un interfaccia di apt-get...perchè l'interfaccia grafica mi ha funzionato...e da shell no?
<Sax> mi ha fatto degli aggiornamenti software!
<MarcoRL> Mr_Pan: mi serve per modificare file audio, cosa mi consigli?
<Mr_Pan> MarcoRL, modificare come ?
<MarcoRL> mettere basi, effetti ecc... a file registrati con voce e chitarra in mp3
<Mr_Pan> MarcoRL, io per registrare ed editare file audio uso audacity ma non è quello che serve a te credo
<Sax> per ora grazie provo a fare ''upgrade...pregate per me! ahah
<Sax> See you
<MarcoRL> Mr_Pan, volessi ubuntu studio cosa devo fare di preciso?
<Mr_Pan> MarcoRL, oppure cerca lmms
<MarcoRL> lmms?
<Mr_Pan> ti mette a disposizione un vero e proprio studio musicale
<MarcoRL> grande
<Mr_Pan> è nei repository
<Babadook> Ciao ragazzi mi servirebbe un info riguardo ubuntu touch+
<MarcoRL> Mr_Pan allora vado su strumenti per sistema e cerco repository?
<Mr_Pan> no devi aprire il gestore dei pacchetti ..
<MarcoRL> ok
<Mr_Pan> e cercare lmms
<MarcoRL> Mr_Pan sono su gestore pacchetti, ho selezionato lmms-common, per installarlo ora clicco su scarica modifiche?
<Mr_Pan> MarcoRL, non hai il tasto Applica?!
<MarcoRL> si applicato, grazie
<MarcoRL> Mr_Pan porta pazienza :) dove lo trovo adesso che l'ho scaricato?
<Mr_Pan> nel menù ...
<Mr_Pan> dovrebbe essere sotto Multimedia
<MarcoRL> non lo trovo, devo riavviare il computer?
<glpiana> MarcoRL, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Audacity http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ardour
<glpiana> MarcoRL, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/lmms/
<Sax> Buongiorno come posso aggiornare il mio ubuntu 13.04 ?
<MarcoRL> LMMS operativo grazie MR_Pan e glpiana.
<Sax> scusate ma siam arrivati alla 15.04 di ubuntu?
<Sax> perchè sul sito  sia ita che il .com mi propone la 14.04?
<Sax> quando poi esiste la 14.10?
<Sax> :S
<davyde84> Sax la 14.04 è la versione stabile quindi consiglia quella. ne escono 2 versioni l'anno una a aprile e una a ottobre quindi tu hai la versione uscita aprile 2013 (13.04) la lts invece esce ogni 2 anni quindi 12.04 14.04 16.04
<gigirock> quando mi collego ad un ubuntu server via ssh alla prima schermata ho uan specie di report del server .... come faccio durante la sessione ssh ad avere ancora tale schermata ?
<Carlin0> gigirock, motd ?
<moz_> non riesco ad installare la mia 3 in 1 samsung scx 4200. Ho scaricato qui i driver (http://bchemnet.com/suldr/suld.html) ma non viene rilevata.
<cristian_c> moz_: cosa fai per rilevarla?
<moz_> cristian_c, l'installer mi dice: nessuna stampante rilevata e non mi permette di selezionare marca e modello
<cristian_c> moz_: lsusb la vede?
<moz_> no
<Carlin0> moz_, cmq quelli non sono driver forniti dalla casa madre
<moz_> Carlin0, sì
<Carlin0> nel sito samsung ci sono solo driver win e apple
<cristian_c> moz_: se lsusb non la vede, c'è qualche altro problema, e hai voglia a scaricare driver....
<moz_> sì, immagino
<Carlin0> e (brutta notizia) non è listata in openprinting
<moz_> Carlin0, ma su altri portatili con ubuntu ha sempre funzionato
<moz_> Carlin0, possibile che le porte usb siano disattivate
<moz_> ?
<Carlin0> moz_, metti lsusb in paste
<cristian_c> moz_: a maggior ragione, lsisb dovrebbe vederla
<cristian_c> moz_: l'hai collegata alla porta usb?
<moz_> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> moz_: l'hai accesa?
<moz_> certo
<moz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925395/
<cristian_c> moz_: posta anche il dmesg
<moz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925408/
<moz_> qualche consiglio?
<Carlin0> moz_, ma se colleghi qualcosa altro alle usb la vede ?
<Carlin0> che ne so un chiavetta
<moz_> provo
<moz_> sembra di no
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> eh come immaginavo
<cristian_c> porte usb a donnine?
<Carlin0> il problema è nelle usb di quel pc
<moz_> Carlin0, il pc mi è appena arrivato. Forse sono disattivate
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> disattivate mai sentito
<moz_> e allora cosa?
<Carlin0> e cosa ...
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<moz_> sono rotte?
<Carlin0> rotte scollegate con l'hub a escort
<Carlin0> qualcosa di simile
<moz_> come posso fare appurarlo?
<Carlin0> vai da un tecnico
<moz_> uhm, ok
<Carlin0> moz_, ha anche win quel pc ?
<moz_> no
<Carlin0> ma è nuovo ?
<moz_> sì
<Carlin0> bene è in garanzia moz_ rivolgiti all'assistenza
<moz_> ok
<cristian_c> moz_: che porte sono?
<moz_> usb
<cristian_c> moz_: che porte usb sono?
<moz_> non saprei
<cristian_c> moz_: il colore?
<cristian_c> (almeno quello)
<moz_> sono interne al case
<moz_> non si vede
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> moz_: che vuol dire?
<moz_> che intendi dire per "colore delle porte"? non capisco
<cristian_c> moz_: le porte in genere sono esterne
<cristian_c> tu dove lo colleghi il cavo?
<moz_> questo è un portatile
<cristian_c> appunto
<Carlin0> è un dell
<moz_> non hanno colore il colore del case è nero
<moz_> cristian_c, ecco, trovato: USB 3.0 (1), USB 2.0 (2),
<cristian_c> moz_: mica del case
<moz_> cristian_c, e cosa?
<cristian_c> moz_: bene, quale hai utilizzato?
<cristian_c> 3.0 o 2.0?
<moz_> le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> moz_: uhm
<cristian_c> con la stampante?
<moz_> con la chiavetta
<moz_> cristian_c, ma non è che vanno attivate nel bios?
<cristian_c> moz_: la pendrive non va su nessuna porta?
<moz_> no
<cristian_c> moz_:stavo pensando al bios,ma di solito lì siattivano solo le 3.0
<cristian_c> ma a te non va su nessuna
<moz_> no
<cristian_c> moz_: quindi...
<moz_> bios?
<cristian_c> moz_: in live va la pendrive?
<Carlin0> poi cmq di default dovrebbero consegnarti il cp con le porte attive
<Carlin0> pc*
<moz_> certo
<cristian_c> moz_: prova ora in live
<moz_> cosa?
<cristian_c> moz_: prova la pendrive in live
<moz_> ok
<Carlin0> ma se non gliela vede  ...
<cristian_c> neanche in live?
<moz_> che significa "in live"?
<cristian_c> lol
<moz_> niente
<moz_> provo nel bios. non mi costa niente. a tra poco
<Guest22164> Carlin0, cristian_c ho riavviato, ora funzionano le porte e anche la stampante. Ma, cosa stranissima, ha rifatto l|intera configurazione ed +e scomparso tuttp quello che avevo installato
<Guest22164> j
<moz_> Carlin0, cristian_c : su quel computer accadono cose strane. Ogni volta che riavvio, parte il recovery, impiega 20 minuti a riaccendersi, reimposta tutto da capo,e cancella quello che avevo installato
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> moz_: solo con ubuntu?
<moz_> cristian_c, in che senso? su quel notebook c'è solo ubuntu
<canadian> ho un problema con i driver nvidia geforce 6200
<krabador> canadian, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> canadian, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<canadian> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3DUG9TLcRNeKXOoKB67U
<canadian> questo è il problema
<krabador> canadian, per favore
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> manda i comandi che ti ho chiesto di mandare
<krabador> il secondo restituisce un linkk
<canadian> ti è arrivato o no?
<krabador> canadian, se non incolli qui il link generato dal secondo
<krabador> non arriva niente
<canadian> ok
<canadian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925859/
<cristian_c> moz_: da quando?
<canadian> da quando è uscito il nuovo 15.04
<moz_> cristian_c, ok, pare si sia normalizzato
<moz_> cristian_c, funziona anche la usb
<moz_> cristian_c, ora devo solo far funzionare lo scanner (scx 4200 samsung). qualche consiglio?
<krabador> ok canadian, adesso dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> canadian, sarebbe una domanda?
<canadian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925911/
<krabador> canadian, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-*
<canadian> kranador il problema che ho attualmente prima dell'uscita del 15.04 non l'avevo
<canadian> kranador poi ho aggiornato dal 14.04 al 15.04 e ho avuto quel problema
<canadian> in parte risolto con il 15.04 ma il video si bloccava di continuo ho rimosso il 15.04  reinstallato il 14.04 e riecco il problema
<krabador> canadian, allora, ti sto chiedendo di rimuovere il driver
<krabador> canadian, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<canadian> l'ho rimosso
<krabador> ok riavvia
<canadian> kranador ma ora sono senza i driver propietari
<krabador> e senza sapere l'autocompleatamento del nick
<Mr_Pan> lol
<Mr_Pan> kraniodor ... :D:D:D:
<glpiana> ola
<canadian> ora ho i problemi di blocco con i nouveau
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> canadian, l'installazione che stai usando adesso, è un'installazione exnovo?
<canadian> si
<krabador> ed  è 14.04 , giusto?
<canadian> ho installato windows7 non ho problemi
<canadian> si
<canadian> linux cinnamon rafaela e non ho probemi
<krabador> canadian, per mint chiedi fuori di qui
<krabador> !mint | canadian
<ubot-it> canadian: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<canadian> ho provato anche opensuse e non ho mai avuto  problemi
<krabador> windows, è ovviamente un altro discorso
<krabador> opensuse, devi delineare le versioni dei componenti come kernel server grafico e driver
<canadian> no dicevo che l'unica distro che mi problemi di scheda video è ubuntu 14.04-15.04 la 14.10 non ne ha dati
<krabador> per poter appoggiare un discorso
<krabador> nvidia-304 sembra accusare problemi con opengl
<canadian> si infatti sono loro il problema
<krabador> canadian, sudo apt-get nvidia-304-updates
<krabador> prova
<canadian> il peggio che anche senza non va meglio
<krabador> dopo riavvia
<canadian> avevo già provato è lo stesso
<krabador> canadian, nvidia 6200 , in ogni caso è una scheda che un bambino nato il giorno della sua uscita, adesso va al liceo
<krabador> il supporto per tali schede non è da parte delle stesse aziende produttrici , nel focus principale
<canadian> 10 anni?
<canadian> il problema credo sia solo che windows mac trovi i driver ovunque
<krabador> canadian, tale famiglia, a parità di driver da i suoi problemi anche da quelle parti
<krabador> mac , non ha famiglie con nvidia 6xxx
<krabador> è il 304  a supportarla ancora,e se esplode qualcosa, in nvidia non perdono sicuramente il sonno , ma se la prendono con calma
<canadian> quello che non riesco a capire il perchè prima andava tutto ok poi  ho aggiornato alla 15.04 e non è più andato nulla
<krabador> canadian, prova installazione pulita di 15.04
<krabador> e non salto di versione
<krabador> che è una procedura che comporta alcuni rischi
<krabador> con tale scheda poi, ti sconsiglierei ubuntu, ma derivata, come xubuntu , lubuntu
<canadian> credimi ne ho provate di tutti i colori
<krabador> essendo comunque unity piu' pesante
<canadian> lo so
<canadian> xubuntu va che è una passione
<canadian> ma ubuntu è unica
<krabador> canadian, vai allora di fresh di xubuntu/lubuntu e prova
<krabador> canadian, i sistemi operativi, devono pur essere proporzionati ad un certo hardware
<krabador> ubuntu ormai s'è staccata dall'essere perfettamente efficiente in hardware datato
<krabador> e 10/12 anni è un bel parametro per definirlo tale
<canadian> sembrerà strano ma con i vecchi vado d'accordo con i nuovi no
<jollyub> buonasera a tutti
<canadian> hd dichiarati morti ma che vanno ancora
<krabador> canadian, un disco morto è morto dappertutto. Se a decretarlo morto è un incompetente, puo' succedere quello che hai detto
<canadian> ne ho 2 dichiarati morti
<canadian> ma vivono ancora
<francesco30> buonasera ho problema con unbuntu forse qualcuno può aiutarmi
<canadian> anzi 3
<krabador> !chat | canadian
<ubot-it> canadian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chiedi | francesco30
<ubot-it> francesco30: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<canadian> ok
<francesco30> ho la versione 14.04 lts dopo il riavvio ho ritrovato questo errore system program problem detected e mi ritrovo con lo schermo  non a piena risoluzione come se i driver della scheda video non fossero installati. utilizzo driver proprietari nvidia
<krabador> francesco30, apri terminale
<francesco30> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<francesco30> impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebin
<francesco30> errore mio
<francesco30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926197/
<federico> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 15.04 ed ho un adattatore wirless della belkin. ora ho installato i driver per il chipset con cui lavora ma  ogni tanto non ha piu connessione e mi tocca sconnettere alla rete e riconnettere come mai?
<krabador> federico, provato in tutte le porte usb?
<francesco30> katabrador come posso risolvere?
<federico> in che senso tutte le porte usb?
<francesco30> scusatemi se scrivo male ma si vede malissimo
<francesco30> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> francesco30:
<cristian_c> francesco30: ok, gt215m e driver nvidia
<francesco30> ciao cristian cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> francesco30: riassumi il problema
<francesco30> riavvio il pc dopo qualche giorno che l ho acceso  senza mai aver avuto problemi installato solo aggiornamenti di quelli automatici, riavvio il pc e mi ritrovo system program problem detected
<francesco30> e mi ritrovo con lo schermo che non va a piena risoluzione
<ottigu> Salve, vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio netbook, ma non ha l'alloggiamento per il cd, che è richiesto per l'installazione. Come risolvo? Grazie
<francesco30> mi era caduta la connessione
<federico> lo puoi installare da chiavetta, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<ottigu> grazie
<federico> figurati
<federico99> ho un adattatore wirless ho appena installato i driver su ubuntu 15.04 ma non capisco perchè dopo un po che sono collegato perde connessione e mi tocca scollegarmi e ricollegarmi, ameno che non lascio in esecuzione un ping su un qualsiasi sito allora rimane attiva la connessione
<cristian_c> federico99: come li hai installati?
<federico99> ho scaricato il file .zip dal sito del chip che ho sull'adattatore e poi ho spacchettato e da dentro la cartella ho dato il comando "sudo bash install.sh"
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> federico99: hai dovuto installarli per forza?
<federico99> si altimenti non potevo connettermi via wifi
<federico99> se non li indtallavo potevo solo via lan
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, federico99 può essere che la sk wifi dopo un tot vada in "idle" / modalità risparmio energetico
<federico99> come faccio a disattivarla?
<federico99> tanto sono con un fisso
<cristian_c> federico99: magari i driver sono già integrati nel kernel
<federico99> se fosse cosi come faccio ad attivarli?
<federico99> grazie per l'aiuto ho risolto
<cecchini> buona sera
<DisperatoEdEsasp> qualcuno avrebbe 5 minuti da dedicare a un neofita totale?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | DisperatoEdEsasp
<ubot-it> DisperatoEdEsasp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DisperatoEdEsasp> Ho appena scaricato il sistema operativo ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64 Ho un pc sony vaio con processore a 64bit e 4 giga di ram,    sistema operatiovo win 7 e devastato dai virus. ho installato sia winzip che win rar ma mi dice di non riuscire ad aprire il file che appare come un archivio. qualcuno sa dirmi cosa posso scaricare per aprirlo da windo
<DisperatoEdEsasp> ws 7? grazie
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | DisperatoEdEsasp
<ubot-it> DisperatoEdEsasp: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> non devi aprirlo DisperatoEdEsasp devi masterizzarlo come immagine
<DisperatoEdEsasp> grazie. altra domanda: devo anche occuparmi dei driver una volta che avrò creato il dvd e vorrò installare ubuntu come sistema operativo, o fa tutto in automatico?
<Carlin0> DisperatoEdEsasp, driver per cosa ?
<DisperatoEdEsasp> relativi al mio pc portatile. ricordo che quando rimasterizzavo il pc con win xp dovevo anche tenere i driver (scheda madre lan mouse ecc) e installarli subito dopo windows.
<DisperatoEdEsasp> ubuntu trova tutto da se o bisogna provvedere? (sono estremamente disaggiornato quindi chiedo..)
<Carlin0> non serve nulla di tutto ciò DisperatoEdEsasp al massimo se hai una scheda wifi particolare ci andranno per quella
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> segui questa guida e dopo installato per qualsiasi problema torna qui
<Mat8833> che skype devo installare per ubuntu 14.4? (sul sito per linux c è solo la 12... funziona lo stesso?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-24
<glpiana> ola
<IvAnAiKIdo> glpiana, ciao
<PEPPESR> salve , ho problemi con l installazione della stampante in ubuntu
<PEPPESR> potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> PEPPESR, che stampante?
<PEPPESR> epson stylus
<glpiana> modello?
<PEPPESR> faccio la procedura consigliata ma si blocca nel caricamento dei driver
<PEPPESR> office bx305fw
<glpiana> si blocca dando errore?
<PEPPESR> no si blocca crashando
<PEPPESR> cioè resta bloccato. ho dovuto riavviare per togliere
<PEPPESR> oltre 24h ho aspettato
<glpiana> PEPPESR, prova ainstallarla tramite interfaccia web. nel browser scrivi come indirizzo: localhost:631
<PEPPESR> si poi?
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: ho bx300f, quindi non wifi
<glpiana> PEPPESR, oppure scaricati il driver da qui http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-BX320FW_Series
<cristian_c> come l'hai collegata?
<PEPPESR> è in rete
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: collega a usv, per provare
<PEPPESR> non posso collegarla usb
<PEPPESR> cristian la stampante mia è wifi
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: ,via wifi la procedura è un po' diversa
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: sì, ma ha anche il collegamento usb
<PEPPESR> ti spiego meglio: il mio pc del lavoro è via ethernet , la stampante è via wifi
<PEPPESR> tutto sullo stesso router
<cristian_c> Mmm, vediamo
<PEPPESR> se faccio procedura guidata la riconosce però
<PEPPESR> solo non installa un kaiser
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: allora
<PEPPESR> si
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/11390/settare-stampante-wifi-epson-xp-212
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<cristian_c> Per installare una stampante wireless su Ubuntu, prima di tutto è necessario collegare la stampante alla rete wireless.
<cristian_c> Per farlo ci sono diversi metodi: alcune stampanti hanno un display che permette, nelle impostazioni wireless della stampante, di selezionare la rete wifi e inserire la password; altre utilizzano metodi
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: le hai fatte queste cose?
<PEPPESR> si
<PEPPESR> arrivo fin dove mi dice di scegelire i driver
<cristian_c> e poi?
<PEPPESR> e poi si blocca
<PEPPESR> non fa più nulla
<PEPPESR> posso provare a scegliere driverlocale
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: puoi postare questa schermata?
<PEPPESR> invece che farglielo prendere automanticamente?
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: certo
<PEPPESR> un attimo che provo così allora
<dadexix86> PEPPESR, ma hai scaricato ed installato i driver Epson, e provato a trovarla dal suo programma? http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<PEPPESR> da driver locale è andata
<PEPPESR> grazie mille a tutti
<cristian_c> PEPPESR: hai scelto bx300fncome driver?
<cristian_c> osimile
<PEPPESR> si
<klau8> dvdstyler 2.5.2 su ubuntu 14.04 non funziona più. Come posso risolvere?
<krabador> !chat | klau8
<ubot-it> klau8: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> in ogni caso , puoi provare sudo apt-get remove --purge dvdstyler
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> sudo apt-get install dvdstyler
<klau8> grazie
<PatrickIanna> Salve ragazzi hoshiba
<PatrickIanna> Salve ragazzi ho un problema nell'installare Ubuntu su un Toshiba. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> !domanda | PatrickIanna
<ubot-it> PatrickIanna: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> PatrickIanna, ci servono molti particolari , quali marca modello os attualmente installato etc etc
<PatrickIanna> Grazie mille. Allora ho provato ad installare Ubuntu 14 su un Toshiba, ma ho problemi in fase di boot. Mi riconosce la chiavetta nel bios ma mi dice che non c'è un dispositivo bootable. C'era installato di default windows 8.1 e all'improvviso non caricava più il SO. Dallo strumento di recupero ho cancellato tutti i file sull'hard disk e ho provato
<PatrickIanna> ad installare Ubuntu. Scaricando la versione sul sito ho provato con Unebootini, ma non parte l'installazione. Ho provato con Universal Usb Installer, ma in fase di trasferimento file mi da qualche errore. Dite di provare a cambiare versione?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | PatrickIanna
<ubot-it> PatrickIanna: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<PatrickIanna> Toshiba satellite c50d
<PatrickIanna> Mi da lo stesso errore con Universal USB
<Carlin0> PatrickIanna, non ha un lettore dvd il pc ?
<PatrickIanna> E' rotto
<PatrickIanna> lo devo sostituire
<Carlin0> allora prova a controllare il md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<gigirock> PatrickIanna, formatta fisicamente la chiavetta ... .che versione iso hai scaricato ?
<PatrickIanna> 14.4....ora ksto provando con una vecchia versione per vedere se va
<PatrickIanna> Niente ragazzi. Ho provato con un lettore esterno e non va
<PatrickIanna> Un vecchio cd con una versione stabile. Secondo me sbaglio qualcosa nel boot....è uno dei nuovi sistemi Uefi
<Carlin0> PatrickIanna, ram e cpu del pc ?
<PatrickIanna> cpu è i4
<PatrickIanna> ram 4 gb
<Carlin0> i4 ?
<PatrickIanna> non so bene ragazzi.... di pc ne capisco pochissimo
<PatrickIanna> penso sia quad core
<PatrickIanna> non so come si dice
<Carlin0> beh cmq controlla md5sum
<PatrickIanna> come si controlla?
<Carlin0> leggi sopra...
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<PatrickIanna> Ok..allora adesso sembra essere partito il cd versione 12.10. Nel caso posso aggiornarlo al 15.04?
<gigirock> PatrickIanna, le nuove versioni sono DVD e non CD magari il lettore non legge i dvd .......
<Carlin0> no la 12.10 è fuori supporto
<PatrickIanna> ok
<Carlin0> ma scusa una cosa , non era rotto il lettore ?
<gigirock> PatrickIanna, ma hai un altro linux a disposizione o fai il cd da win ?
<PatrickIanna> sto facendo con lettore esterno
<PatrickIanna> sto facendo cd da Win
<gigirock> PatrickIanna, se puoi fare il dvd allora procedi cmq la chiavetta usb deve funzionare......
<PatrickIanna> Ragazzi credo che il problema sia stato risolto. Ho ripristinato il boot default e poi ho tolto il secure boot e ho messo il vecchio boot
<PatrickIanna> ora pare che vada...
<cecchini> ciao
<PatrickIanna> ciao e grazier
<Andy> ciao
<Andy> ho appena scaricato il file di Ubuntu su hard disk esterno per poi procedere ad installazione su nuovo pc DOS free
<Andy> però ho visto che è un file .iso
<Andy> mi obbliga a creare un cd, è corretto?
<enzo> ciao a tutti
<Guest69087> posso fare una domanda
<Guest69087> ??
<krabador> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bongio> Ciao ragazzi come capita abitualmente ho teminato lo spazio sul disco e non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti... cosa devo fare?
<krabador> sgomberare spazio su disco
<krabador> molto semplicemente.
<bongio> si ma non mi ricordo i passaggi che devo fare sul terminale
<krabador> bongio, cancelli le cose che non ti servono piu'
<bongio> stavolta li segno così poi lo faccio da solo ora in avanti
<krabador> tasto destro --->> elimina
<krabador> una volta selezionati i file, in giro per il disco
<bongio> ma il problema e che devo eliminare vecchi pacchetti di aggiornamenti
<bongio> è un po più complicato di così
<krabador> bongio, ne sei veramente sicuro?
<krabador> come sei sicuro che devi imputare il disco pieno solo ai vecchi pacchetti ?
<krabador> *cosi' come
<mardel88> ciao. Non sono riuscito ad aggiornare ubuntu 14.10 alla versione 15.04 perché mi dice di installare il boot loader in una partizione efi, ma non sono riuscito
<krabador> mardel88, se presente già ubuntu in quel sistema , con la procedura di aggiornamento non devi fare altro
<mardel88> ho provato la procedura di aggiornamento ma mi diceva errore
<krabador> puoi riportare l'errore ricevuto ?
<mardel88> no, non me lo ricordo... mi da problemi anche se provo ad aggiornare con l'usb bootable
<krabador> mardel88, entra qui in sessione live, ovvero "prova ubuntu senza installare",  una volta fatta partire la pendrive, connesso ad un cavo lan
<mardel88> a che serve fare ciò?
<krabador> mardel88, vuoi assistenza o no=
<krabador> ?
<mardel88> va bene, allora mi collego con ubuntu15.04 live. Grazie
<mardel88> ciao. allora sono connesso con ubuntu 15.04 senza averlo installato
<krabador> mardel88, apri terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | marcofe_
<ubot-it> marcofe_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> marcofe_, sorry
<mardel88> scusa ma non ho capito cosa devo fare
<krabador> mardel88, apri terminale
<krabador> digita sudo gparted, invio
<krabador> fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mardel88> ho fatto la foto sulle partizioni... posso caricarla da windows sulla chat di ubuntu_
<krabador> mardel88, cosa non è chiaro di usare imgur?
<krabador> dallo stesso sistema live?
<mardel88> non so come far riconoscere lo smartphone a ubuntu
<krabador> mardel88, fare screenshot
<krabador> sinififca
<krabador> premere il tasto stamp
<krabador> con imgur puoi caricare poi il file, che troverai in Immagini
<mardel88> cos-[ il tasto stamp
<krabador> mardel88, io alle 21:00 stacco , riponi la stessa domanda in canale, e/o torna tranquillamente nei prossimi giorni
<mardel88> allora ho provato a inviare il file sulla chat ma non ha funzionato... altre volte l-ha fatto
<mardel88> grazie krabador
<mardel88> ciao ragazzi allora non sono riuscito ad aggiornare ubuntu 14.10 a 15.04 affiancato a windows. Vorrei mandarvi la foto delle partizioni ma mi dice che non riesce
<MaggieT> Salve, avrei un problema molto grave :(
<Garganistano> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di supporto per configurare la scheda di rete di un vaio con ubuntu...
<cristian__c> allora
<cristian__c> Garganistano: lan ethrrnet?
<cristian__c> ethernet
<Garganistano> Salve Sig. Cristian
<Garganistano> Purtroppo la rete non va
<Garganistano> ho seguito il suo consiglio ma nulla
<Garganistano> ho installato i driver wl e riavviato
<Garganistano> ma la scheda non viene riconosciuta...
<cristian__c> Garganistano: ma stai parlando di wifi
<cristian__c> Garganistano: io ti avevo consigliato icb43
<cristian__c> i b43
<Garganistano> Si ma se andava in live
<cristian__c> Garganistano: hai provato in live?
<cristian__c> quando?
<Garganistano> ieri, ma nulla
<Garganistano> ho letto che questa scheda fa un sacco di capricci
<cristian__c> Garganistano: beh, no
<cristian__c> l'ho usata a luunga
<cristian__c> a lungo
<Garganistano> Ok
<Garganistano> ho installato i pacchetti
<Garganistano> della guida
<Garganistano> adesso la scheda appare da softwares&update
<cristian__c> uhm
<cristian__c> Garganistano: in driver aggiuntivi?
<Garganistano> Esatto lì c'è
<Garganistano> Altri consigli?
<cristian__c> Garganistano: ma cos'hai fattto esattamebte?
<cristian__c> esattamente
<Garganistano> Bhe ora ho installato ubuntu e i driver wl
<Garganistano> poi riavviato
<cristian__c> Garganistano: non hai fatto nulla in driver sggiuntivi?
<Garganistano> No no
<Garganistano> dopo l'installazione dei wl
<Garganistano> è apparsa la scheda
<cristian__c> Garganistano: allora attiva i driver in driver aggiuntivi , della broadcom
<Garganistano> prima non c'era
<Garganistano> Lì risulta selezionata  la broadcom
<cristian__c> Garganistano: quindi l'hai attivata in driv3r aggiuntivi?
<Garganistano> Si
<cristian__c> ok
<cristian__c> Garganistano: quali cambiamenti hai riscontrato?
<Garganistano> Nient'altro solo che è riconosciuta in driver aggiuntivi
<cristian__c> Garganistano: digita: rfkill list
<Garganistano> Appare su tutti i parametri no
<cristian__c> !paste | Garganistano
<ubot-it> Garganistano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Garganistano> Ok
<Garganistano> Devo scrivere a mano sto scrivendo da smartphone
<Garganistano> Non mi da il link da past 😩
<cristian__c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Garganistano> 0: sony-Wi-Fi: wireless lan
<Garganistano> Soft blocked no
<Garganistano> Hard blocked no
<Garganistano> 1: sony-bluetooth : bluetooth
<Garganistano> Soft blocked no
<Garganistano> Non va paste!
<cristian__c> Garganistano: spiegati meglio
<Garganistano> Da smartphone
<Carlin0> Garganistano, ma manco ethernet va ?
<Garganistano> Non da il link
<Garganistano> Ci sono
<Garganistano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11932332/
<Garganistano> No purtroppo
<cristian__c> ok
<cristian__c> pure nfc?
<cecchini> ciao
<cecchini> buona sera a tutti
<Garganistano> Cosa NFC?
<Garganistano> Sera
<cristian__c> Garganistano: allora , il wifi non sembra bloccato
<cristian__c> Garganistano: lshw -C network
<cristian__c> !paste | Garganistano
<ubot-it> Garganistano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Garganistano> Ok dammi un secondo devo ricopiarlo
<Garganistano> Che fatica
<Garganistano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11932618/
<Garganistano> Ce l'ho fatta
<Garganistano> A ricopiare tutto, spero sia utile
<cristian__c> ok
<cristian__c> Garganistano: che sony è?
<Carlin0> Garganistano, ha quanto si vede , (non vorrei dire una fesseria) ma la scheda eth è disabilitata dal bios
<Garganistano> Vaio modello svf 1521a6ew
<Carlin0> *-network disabled
<Carlin0> Description ethernet interface
<Garganistano> Vediamo
<Garganistano> Pare sia tutto ok dal bios
<cristian__c> Garganistano: puoi postare foto del desktop?
<cristian__c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Garganistano> Ok lo faccio subito
<Carlin0> Garganistano, dopo prova a dare questo comando → sudo dhclient eth0
<Carlin0> e vedi se abilita
<Garganistano> http://imgur.com/thGdZSC
<Garganistano> Ecco l'immagine
<Carlin0> Garganistano, dopo prova a dare questo comando → sudo dhclient eth0
<Carlin0> e vedi se abilita
<Garganistano> Ok grazie
<Garganistano> È in caricamento
<Carlin0> cosa ?
<cristian__c> Garganistano: cosa accade facendo clic sull'icona del wifi?
<Garganistano> Sull'icona del Wi-Fi ci sono due voci:enabled networking e edit connections
<cristian__c> ah, è enabled, ora
<Garganistano> Scusa enable
<Carlin0> e clicca su enable
<cristian__c> Garganistano: attacca il cavo e spunta enable networking
<Garganistano> Ok
<cristian__c> come ha giustamente detto carlink
<Garganistano> yeahhhhh
<Garganistano> io vi amo
<Carlin0> eth va ?
<Garganistano> si sono apparse le due freccette in alto
<Carlin0> Garganistano, nel terminale ping -c 3 google.com
<cristian__c> Garganistano: vedi che era semplice?
<Carlin0> vedi se risponde
<Garganistano> è semplice grazie a voi
<Carlin0> Garganistano, cmq puoi riversare tutto il tuo amore su cristian__c che io non sono geloso
<Garganistano> Ahaha
<Carlin0> risponde al ping ?
<Garganistano> Sisi
<Garganistano> Allora passo sul pc un attimo
<garganistano> oooooh
<garganistano> ok almeno il cavo ca
<garganistano> va
<garganistano> come posso fare per la wi-fi?
<Carlin0> garganistano, non è che per caso sulla stessa icona ti fa abilitare anche il wifi
<garganistano> no wi-fi nulla
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace ma non conosco quella scheda , so solo che è rognosetta
<garganistano> lo so
<garganistano> ma un grazie lo stesso
<garganistano> già solo per la pazienza...
<cristian__c> garganistano: la risposta è b43
<garganistano> ok come all'inizio...
<cristian__c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian__c> garganistano: tu non hai installato b43
<cristian__c> garganistano: ma avevi rimosso ndiswrapper?
<garganistano> si ho ripristinato tutto
<garganistano> ho solo installato i driver wl
<garganistano> conviene quindi che li rimuovo?
<garganistano> prima di procedere con i b43?
<Carlin0> garganistano, ora sei collegato col pc vero ?
<garganistano> si certo
<Carlin0> garganistano, sudo apt install pastebinit
<garganistano> già si vede la prestanza di ubuntu
<Carlin0> e dopo
<garganistano> ok
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper | pastebinit
<garganistano> ma non devo installare i b43?
<Carlin0> dopo...
<Carlin0> prima vediamo cosa hai li
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> mi dice che al momento non è possibile acquisire il blocco della directory
<garganistano> un altro processo potrebbe tenerla impegnata
<Carlin0> garganistano, chiudi doftware center e gestoore pacchetti
<Carlin0> software*
<garganistano> al momento ho solo un aggiornamento in corso
<Carlin0> garganistano, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper | pastebinit
<Carlin0> stai facendo aggiornamenti ?
<garganistano> si sono partiti appena è andata la connesione
<Carlin0> finisci
<garganistano> ok non manca tanto
<garganistano> Grazie Sig. Cristian per il prezioso aiuto
<Carlin0> garganistano, a breve me ne vado ti avviso ...
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> ci mancherebbe
<Carlin0> al massimo torni domani
<garganistano> ok aggiornamenti fatti
<Carlin0> finito ? bene
<garganistano> si riavvio in seguito
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° ti da un link , incollalo qui
<garganistano> il secondo mi dice che si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura
<Carlin0> garganistano, allora dallo così
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper
<garganistano> ok
<Carlin0> e se risponde qualcosa metti in paste
<garganistano> non da nulla
<Carlin0> invece ...
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep b43
<garganistano> niente
<Carlin0> ok... rivediamo che scheda hai
<Carlin0> lshw -C network | pastebinit
<garganistano> ci sono
<garganistano> mi da
<Carlin0> un link
<Carlin0> postalo
<garganistano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11933196/
<garganistano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11933196/
<garganistano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11933196
<garganistano> esagerai
<Carlin0> a dire il vero la tua scheda non è nell'elenco di quelle supportate
<garganistano> come pensavo, quindi la soluzione ndiswrapper?
<Carlin0> ma prima non hai detto che ti proponeva dei driver ?
<garganistano> mi hanno consigliato di installare i wl
<garganistano> perchè era compatibile
<garganistano> ma in effetti non andava
<Carlin0> senti , non mi va di farti fare cazzate per 2 motivi : 1) io non uso ubuntu , 2) non conosco quella scheda
<Carlin0> per intanto ti funziona la rete via eth
<garganistano> assolutamente...
<Carlin0> torna domani quando ce qualcuno che conosce meglio la tua scheda
<garganistano> ripeto è stato fin troppo utile...
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> la ringrazio ancora tanto...
<Carlin0> la chi ?
<Carlin0> ciao buonanotte :o)
<Carlin0> mi allontano dal pc
<garganistano> ahah notte...
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-25
<Rami900> Ciao a tutti Raga! ho un dubbio, da questo sito ufficiale ubuntu provo a scaricare Xubuntu 15.04 ma mi da in scarico xubuntu 14 04. avete
<Rami900> mica idea di dove possa
<Rami900> scaricare xubuntu 15 04?
<Rami900> w
<Davide> Buongiorno a tutti
<Davide> sto cercando di scaricare UNetbootin dal sito ufficiale ma ho problemi nel download, non mi fa scaricare il file e ogni volta che clicco sul file passati i 5sec mi riporta nella pagina iniziale. C'è qualcuno che gentilmente potrebbe aiutarmi per avere questo file? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> !info unetbootin
<ubot-it> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (vivid), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<anubi|asus> salve raga
<anubi|asus> ho un problemONE...
<anubi|asus> Couldn't open libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente
<anubi|asus> non mi si avviano più un casino di applicazioni
<cristian_c> anubi|asus: contestualizza
<anubi|asus> gedit, goldendict ecc....
<anubi|asus> quindi
<anubi|asus> ho fatto un aggiornamento
<anubi|asus> un safe-upgrade con aptitude
<anubi|asus> al riavvio xfce non partiva
<anubi|asus> alt+f2 e poi startx e riesco a farlo aprtire
<anubi|asus> ma quando vado per lanciare alcune applicazioni mi da quell'errore
<cristian_c> anubi|asus: su quale ubuntu?
<anubi|asus> ops scusa sono sul chan di ubuntu
<anubi|asus> ho una debian testing
<cristian_c> ottimo
<anubi|asus> x64
<anubi|asus> kernel 4.0.0-2
<cristian_c> anubi|asus: /j #debian-it
<anubi|asus> speriamo che qualcuno risponda
<cristian_c> anubi|asus: sei nel canale sbagljato
<anubi|asus> ho risolto... se a qualcuno interessa
<anubi|asus> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mesa-diverted/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<frabrifabri> ciao ho  problemi con i flasch player
<akis24> frabrifabri: esponi il problema magari qualcuno sa' e puo' aiutarti
<frabrifabri> mi rallenta e mi apare una finestra che dice che cìè un filmato che sta caricando
<frabrifabri> se potete aiutatemi grazie
<akis24> frabrifabri: che pc hai ? cpu ? ram '
<akis24> ?
<frabrifabri> uso un portatile
<frabrifabri> dell
<akis24> frabrifabri: flash  richiede molte risorse quanta  ram  e che processore monta ?
<frabrifabri> ho un i3
<frabrifabri> grazie akis
<akis24> frabrifabri: versione di ubuntu ?
<frabrifabri> poi su skype la cam funziona su web no mi dice che la devo attivare
<frabrifabri> ubuntu 14
<frabrifabri> 14 lts
<rambo> buongiorno a tutti! questa è la mia prima volta qui in chat, mi servirebbbe un aiuto riguardo un programma che provato ad installare ma che non ha completato l'operazione e ora non riesco a rimuovere
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: qualembrowser?
<akis24> rambo: i programmi si installano dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu non da fonti estranee
<frabrifabri> mozzilla
<rambo> ho provato da terminale ad installare wine
<rambo> mozzilla
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: flash è stato disattivato
<frabrifabri> firefox mozzilla
<rambo> ho semplicemente caricato il nostro software centre
<cristian_c> per gravi problemi di sicurezza, in quanto bacato
<frabrifabri> grazie quindi cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> rambo: hai risposto in modo identico a frabrifabri
<cristian_c> vi conoscete?
<rambo> no, mi sono appena loggato
<frabrifabri> anche io adesso
<rambo> se dico cavolate è perche non sono molto esperto in materia
<cristian_c> uhm
<rambo> se posso vi faccio vedere il problema
<rambo> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--configure):
<rambo>  il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer non è pronto per la configurazione
<rambo>  impossibile configurarlo (stato corrente "half-installed")
<rambo> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<rambo>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<rambo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: semplice, non utilizzare flash
<frabrifabri> come fare senza flash
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: in che senso?
<frabrifabri> i filmati ecececec
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: che fikmati?
<frabrifabri> senza i flash come si fa
<frabrifabri> youtube ececec
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: youtube non utilizza flash
<frabrifabri> quindi posso disattivarli da strumenti sul firefox poi informazioni di pagina poi permessi e disattivare tutti i flash
<frabrifabri> ???????????
<frabrifabri> cosi??
<cristian_c> tutti i flash?
<frabrifabri> si l
<frabrifabri> adobe               vlc ecc
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: mi dicono che firefox ha messo flash in blacklist, e devi attivarlo manuak
<cristian_c> manualmeb
<cristian_c> ma su youtube flash non ti serve
<cristian_c> frabrifabri: che c'entra vlc?
<frabrifabri> ok grazie cristian uso ubuntu da un po ,ma non ci capisco molto sei stato veramente gentile
<frabrifabri> ancora grazie
<Daniele123456789> Salve staff di Ubuntu, ho un problema con un hard disk.
<Daniele123456789> cerco di farla breve: Praticamente l'hard disk era presente in un NAS e ques'ultimo ha formattato il disco
<Daniele123456789> suddividendolo in 3 particozioni, una ext2, e due in "linux_raid_member"
<Daniele123456789> quest'ultime due non le riesco a visualizzare, nonostante abbia stoppato il raid, a livello software
<Daniele123456789> con l'apposito comando di linea
<Daniele123456789> avete qualche consiglio da darmi?
<cristian_c> Daniele123456789: cosa vedi in gparted?
<Daniele123456789> tutto normale
<akis24> Daniele123456789: normale ? vengono viste le partizioni ?
<Daniele123456789> si
<Daniele123456789> tutte e tre
<akis24> Daniele123456789: apri il terminale e dai  sudo fdisk -l    e metti tutto su paste ...
<akis24> !paste | Daniele123456789
<ubot-it> Daniele123456789: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Daniele123456789> Welcome - Parted Magic (Linux 3.5.6-pmagic)
<Daniele123456789> root@PartedMagic:~# fdisk -l
<Daniele123456789> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Daniele123456789> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<Daniele123456789> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Daniele123456789> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Daniele123456789> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mardel88> ciao, come faccio a disattivare il grub di ubuntu 15.04?
<krabador> !grub | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mardel88> io intendevo la schermata viola che c'è prima dell'avvio di ubuntu
<krabador> mardel88, ma questa https://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/styles/300-wide/public/images/howto/ubuntu-boot-splash.png?itok=9AT2L2e9  ?
<mardel88> no quella viola dove devi cliccare su ubuntu per farlo avviare... ci sono poi altre 3 o 4 opzioni
<krabador> allora, grub, come già parlato nell'altro canale, segui la guida wiki per sapere come configurare parametri. grub è il bootloader di ubuntu, non si puo' "togliere" propriamente.
<mardel88> volevo mettere a 0 i secondi prima dell'avvio
<krabador> segui guida wiki
<mardel88> ok, grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<Carlin0> metti 1 secondo che a 0 non gli piace
<krabador> de gustibus non dispudandum est
<Carlin0> ma non lo accetta il grub abbiamo già provato
<krabador> appunto, se non gli piace, de gustibus ... :D
<krabador> lo assecondiamo,.
<mardel88> scusate ma grub customizer per ubuntu 15.04 non c'è?
<Carlin0> che devi fare mardel88 ?
<krabador> il wiki spiega come customizzare in un modo che devi proprio avere voglia di non farlo
<krabador> per non avere risultati
<Carlin0> ecco ha risolto
<kappa> o cambiato sfondo alla scrivania con delle mie immagini ma adesso non mi dà più quelle di default
<kappa> Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti
<kappa> I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<kappa> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kappa> Questo è un errore irreversibile e lascerà i pacchetti in uno stato inutilizzabile. Potrebbe essere necessario controllare la connessione a Internet e quindi rimuovere e reinstallare i pacchetti per risolvere il problema.
<cristian_c> kappa: quando si entra in canale:
<cristian_c> !dettagli | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> kappa: non puoi entrare così
<cristian_c> senza spiegazioni
<kappa> capito ma è un messaggio di errore su informazioni aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> kappa: che problema hai?
<kappa> quello descritto sopra
<cristian_c> e io ti rifaccio la domanda che ti ho fatto sopra
<kappa> mi dà errore ttfmscorefonts
<cristian_c> kappa: stai cercando di installare i font ms?
<kappa> no me la dato informazioni di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> kappa: chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti
<kappa> fatto
<cristian_c> poi apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<kappa> fatto
<cristian_c> kappa: posta il link risultante
<kappa> mi chiede di installare pastebinit
<cristian_c> kappa: installalo
<kappa> fatto
<cristian_c> poi apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> diciamo lo stesso terminale
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11937339/
<cristian_c> kappa: pure tu hai atttivato i repositpry proposed
<kappa> lo tolgo?
<cristian_c> kappa: non si toglie
<cristian_c> non dovevi attivarlo
<cristian_c> è un po' tardi
<kappa> e ora
<kappa> non si può fare nulla?
<cristian_c> kappa: allora
<cristian_c> !ripristino | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> kappa: se disattivandoli non risolvi, vai col ripristino
<Nippon> Sera a tutti. Sto provando a installare ubuntu 14 sul mio portatile e durante l'installazione nella schermata "Tipo d'installazione" mi dice che "Non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer. Come procedere?" . Sul mio pc è installato windows7 e non voglio richischiare di cancellarlo. Come posso fare? Perchè non mi spun
<Nippon> ta l'opzione "installa Ubuntu a fianco di windows7" ?
<cybernova> Nippon, hai un pc con uefi?
<Nippon> cosa è uefi?
<cybernova> !uefi | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nippon> come faccio a capire se c'è un uefi?
<cybernova> Nippon, avvia la live e lancia il seguente comando da terminale: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<cybernova> Nippon, e l'output lo incolli qui in canale
<Nippon> Penso di si perchè il mio pc è stato acquistato dopo il 2013.
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> l'output non posso incollarlo perché sto usando un altro pc. Avvio il comando e ti farò sapere.
<cristian_c> quelli con win 8.1 sicuramente lo hanno
<cybernova> Nippon, allora ti consiglio di installare ubuntu 15.04 che automaticamente ti riconosce gli altri sistemi operativi installati
<cristian_c> amd64
<cybernova> esatto la versione a 64 bit
<Nippon> Si, ma la versione 15 è ancora Alfa e preferisco installare la 14 che già uso sul mio desktop
<cybernova> Nippon, la versione 15 non è alpha, è stata rilasciata ufficialmente
<Nippon> ma possiamo provare ad installare la versione 14? Me lo sconsigli?
<cybernova> Nippon, allora inanzitutto bisogna prima fare una distinzione, la versione 14 non esiste, esistono la 14.04 e la 14.10
<Nippon> hai ragione 14.10
<cybernova> Nippon, la 15.04 è molto meglio della 14.10, quindi io ti consiglio di installare quella
<Nippon> come si scrive questo simbolo |  con la tastiera?
<cristian_c> Nippon: se hai schede grafiche dedicate, potrebbero esserci problemi di compatibilità tra il kernel , xorg e gli tri pacchetti della 14.04.2
<cristian_c> altri
<Nippon> ok. Allora provo ad installare la 15.04
<cybernova> Nippon, guarda se la 15.04 riesce a riconoscere il windows installato, se non ci riesce temo ci sia qualche problema con winz
<cybernova> Nippon, prendi sempre la versione a 64 bit
<Nippon> Ok. la sto scaricando e poi provo con l'installazione
<cristian_c> prova in live
<cristian_c> infine installi
<Nippon> mi consigli di fare l'installazione della versione 15 in live
<cristian_c> no
<Nippon> perchè non posso farla dal boot con il DVD?
<cristian_c> Nippon: crea il suoporto di installazione, lo avvii e selezioni la modalità live
<cristian_c> supporto
<Nippon> lo mastrerizzo sul DVD e poi avvio l'installazione e vedo se riconosce window7, giusto?
<cristian_c> Nippon: credo tu debba leggere uncpo' di documentazione presente sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non hai le ideenmolto chiare
<Nippon> Per fare l'installazione so che basta inserire il dvd e poi fare il boot dal dvd, poi l'installazione parte. Se no avvio Linux in live con il dvd senza installazione e appena carica linux faccio direttamente l'installazione?
<Nippon> devo fare l'installazione dal live?
<cristian_c> Nippon: puoi installare sucessivamente anche dalla modalità live
<Nippon> posso farlo anche dal boot DVD?
<cristian_c> Nippon: è sempre meglio provare il sistema, prima di installarlo
<cristian_c> è un conaiglio
<cristian_c> consiglio
<Nippon> ok. Grazie
<Nippon> Dal bios ho visto che era abilitata la funzione UEFI, adesso l'ho disabilitatà e provo ad installare
<cristian_c> Nippon: beh, no
<cristian_c> Nippon: chi ti ha detto di disattivarla?
<Nippon> per provare se adesso riconosce il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Nippon: poi nono capito se vuoi provare prima di installare
<cristian_c> non ho
<Nippon> provo con la 14.10
<cristian_c> Nippon: la 14.10cnon è pjù shpportata
<cristian_c> più supportata
<cristian_c> no  ha senso installarla
<cristian_c> non
<Nippon> va bene, inizio con questa e poi passo alla 15, oppure mi consigli di installare direttamente la 15
<cristian_c> Nippon: la 15.04, mase vuoi, puoi prima testarla in live
<Nippon> ok. Proverò la 15.04 in live ;-)
<Mat8833> salve, ho scaricato da poco ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei installarci skype. nel software center cercando non risulta e scaricandolo dalla pagina nella versione linux risulta solo la versione 12 e altre  ma non la mia. come posso fare?
<Carlin0> Mat8833, scarica tranquillo quella per la 12.04 multiarch
<Valgio63> Oddio che vuoto.. tutti in ferie eh? Ho bisogno di aiuto con Ubuntu.
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Valgio63> Stamani ho riavviato Ubuntu sul portatile di mia figlia, stavo cercando di recuperare dei dati su una penna USB, al riavvio però arrivo alla schermata di accesso, solito rullo di tamburi, gli dò in pasto la password e...... rimane lì con lo sfondo senza far niente! Nella shell tty si entra, ma sembra che non mi riconosca più il login, ganzo eh?
<Valgio63> A proposito: ciao Carlin0 , quanto tempo!
<Carlin0> mi spiace Valgio63 non so aiutarti aspetta qualcun altro
<Valgio63> Grazie ci provo!
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ciao
<cristian_c> Valgio63: quale uuntu?
<Valgio63> Scusa, 14.04
<Valgio63> cristian_c, mhh sono andato a vedere con windows7, sembra che la partizione home sia pienotta, sarà mica quello?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: non ho capito il nesso con windows 7
<cristian_c> Valgio63: era da tempo che non era usato ubuntu su quel pc?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, mi sa di si, mia figlia non lo usa mai! Ma a me sembra di esserci entrato non più di due settimane fa!
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ma senza aggiornare, giusto?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, in effetti mi sembra che qualcosa avessi aggiornato, anche stamani voleva aggiornare, ma avevo troppa fretta!
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Valgio63: se il sistema è stato installato l'anno scorso e aggiornato ora dopo tanto tempo
<cristian_c> possibile chenil problema sia nel passaggio da 14.04.1 a 14.04.2
<Valgio63> cristian_c, tutte le volte che lo portava giù lo aggiornavo, avevo il tempo! Adesso invece sono sempre con il fuoco al culo!
<cristian_c> ma se il kernel è 3.13 non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<Valgio63> cristian_c, se provassi ad andare a vedere con una live?
<cristian_c> invece con 3.16 su 14.04.2 mi aspetto molti più casini
<cristian_c> Valgio63: prova, ma immagino che con la solita live vada tutto
<cristian_c> se è quella con cui hai installato
<cristian_c> Valgio63: intel, amd o nvidia?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, casomai mi guidi, si riesce a vedere il kernel? Intel e video nvidia
<cristian_c> Valgio63: allora
<cristian_c> Valgio63: uname -a
<Valgio63> cristian_c, aspetta, monto la live sulla penna con multisystem
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ci sono problemi con le point release , ovvero le versioni intermedie delle lts
<Valgio63> Come sono contento! La mia per adesso va bene, altrimenti non sarei quì a scrivere!
<cristian_c> Valgio63: lempoint release se installate e non ottenute tramite aggiornamento,  aggiornano il kernel e xorg
<cristian_c> ma non gli altri pacchetti della 14.04, quindi da qui nascono problemi
<Valgio63> Con il mio sono qui :  3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64
<cristian_c> hai installo la 14.04.1 come feci io
<cristian_c> installato
<cristian_c> e poi aggiornato a 14.04.2
<Valgio63> probabile......
<Valgio63> no,sicuro! Ricordi, io parto con una remix del prof Cantaro, adesso mi faccio la mia!
<cristian_c> Valgio63: quindi hai 3.13 anche su quella installata?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ma allora dillo subito che non è ubuntu origjnale
<cristian_c> ...
<Valgio63> cristian_c, sono ancora a montare la iso sulla penna! appena riesco ad avviare con la live te lo dico!
<cristian_c> ah, quindi la macchina col problema ha ubuntu liscia non taroccata?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, cosa vuol dire non originale? Solo perchè ho messo su un'altra interfaccia e qualche software che mi serve non è più originale?
<Valgio63> No, è la stessa!
<cristian_c> !buntu | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> Valgio63: e il discorso vale anche per le ubuntu majorana
<Valgio63> cristian_c, questo lo sapevo! comunque io installo ubuntu, poi un'altra interfaccia grafica, tipo.....fallback, poi alcuni software e non è più originale?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: io intendo la iso modificata
<cristian_c> non la post-installazione
<Valgio63> ahhhhhh! capisco! quindi se uso remastersys per salvarmi il culo e per caso lo reinstallo non è più originale, giusto?
<cristian_c> beh, non so cosa ci fai con remastersys
<cristian_c> può essere un backup, come no
<Valgio63> remasterizzo e creo una distro, volendo!
<cristian_c> Valgio63: comunquenla regola del canale è chiara, di fronte al proliferare di numerose varianti fai da te
<Valgio63> senza dover rimettere tutto d'accapo!
<cristian_c> su cui non si può dare supporto
<Valgio63> capisco!
<cristian_c> per via di modifiche alla iso e discostamenti dal funzionamento previsto
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ti immagini cosa accadrebbe con tante ubuntu modificate
<cristian_c> ubuntu non avrebbe alcuna colpa in caso di malfunzionamenti di queste varianti
<Valgio63> vabbe!  ascolta mo provo ad avviare la live
<cristian_c> ok
<kappa> cè un app. che mi riconosca il mio mp3
<cristian_c> Valgio63: l'importante è che la ubuntu di cui parli sia quella scaricata dal sito di ubuntu
<gigirock> kappa, che mp3 ?
<Valgio63> e quella l'avevo ancora lì!
<kappa> philips
<cristian_c> kappa: chephilips?
<Valgio63> cavolo è quella per l'AMD! non va!
<Valgio63> Aspetta, volendo ho quella per i386.
<kappa> il lettore mp3 philips go gear vibe
<cristian_c> Valgio63: x86-64 va bene
<cristian_c> oppure il pc ha cpu a 32 bit?
<gigirock> kappa, casinista... vai in chat per quella questione
<cristian_c> kappa: io ho un go gear, ma non è un vibe, mi pare
<Valgio63> naaaaa! remix anche questa! Parrot? ah! Lubuntu!
<kappa> ma ce un app che me lo monti?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: non hai il dvd con cui l'hai installato?
<Valgio63> mAI USATO UN dvd! sEMPRE SCARICATO E CREATA LA PENNA AVVIABILE!
<Carlin0> kappa, in teoria dovrebbe essere montata quando la inserisci
<kappa> e lo sò ma quando lo inserisco mi dice impossibile montare go gear
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ok, mq hai cancellato'iso con cui hai installato ubuntu?
<gigirock> kappa, devi montare mtp fs
<cristian_c> io ho un gogear raga
<cristian_c> e viene montato come mass storage
<gigirock> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=427190 kappa
<Valgio63> cristian_c, evidentemente si! cazzo! non la trovo più!
<cristian_c> ma probabilmente funziona in modo diverso
<cristian_c> Valgio63: allora
<cristian_c> Valgio63: lascia perdere la live
<cristian_c> Valgio63: entra in recovery
<Carlin0> cristian_c, tutti i mp3 vengono montati in quel modo
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> Carlin0: buh, il mio avrà la vecchia modalità
<Carlin0> cristian_c, come il tuo intendo
<Valgio63> cristian_c, e se fosse la 3.13.0.51? provo ad entrare con la 48?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, no non è lei, deve essere qualcos'altro!
<cristian_c> Carlin0: no, molti ora fanno come i telefoni, tutti in mtp niente mass stoage
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ok, fai una prova
<Valgio63> cristian_c, entro in recovery
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ci sono ed adesso?
<Polifilo> ciao a tutti
<Polifilo> è il canale giusto per avere assistenza?
<Carlin0> si Polifilo
<cristian_c> Valgio63: uname -a
<Polifilo> ok....allora mi trovo sul canale giusto
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Polifilo
<ubot-it> Polifilo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Valgio63: hai selezionato shell di root?
<Polifilo> ho un problema a collegarmi con il wifi ....a volte va a volte no
<Valgio63> cristian_c, sono entrato nella shell ed avviatop con la 3.13.0.48. possibile che la home strapiena faccia questi casini?
<gigirock> Polifilo, marca modello versione di ubuntu
<Polifilo> ho una scheda di rete Ultimate N Wifi Link 5300
<gigirock> Polifilo,ma e' una scheda posticcia o fa parte del pc ?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: home di ubuntu?
<Polifilo> nono....gigirock é la scheda standard del Thinkpad X200
<Valgio63> cristian_c, yess! tsa su una partizione a parte!
<cristian_c> kappa: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Valgio63: possibile
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> Valgio63: dovrebbe fare un po' di spazio
<kappa> fatto
<gigirock> Polifilo, lo switch del portatile e' su on ?
<gigirock> kappa che 6 fatto ce ne eravamo accorti
<cristian_c> Valgio63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt#Pulizia_della_cache
<Polifilo> si .....é solo che a volte si connette...
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ma da ripristino, coe faccio?
<cristian_c> kappa: scollega e ricollega il gogear
<Polifilo> ma se abilito la modalità aereo non mi si riconnette più
<gigirock> e altre no Polifilo , ma a cosa si deve connettere ?
<cristian_c> kappa: e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Valgio63: fai ilogin
<gigirock> Polifilo, in aereo non si puo' usare il wifi
<Polifilo> no mi sono spiegato male.....
<Polifilo> il portatile lo uso a casa....
<cristian_c> Valgio63: anzi, sono comandi di root
<Polifilo> per connettermi al router domestico...
<cristian_c> Valgio63: dalli senza sudo
<cristian_c> vanno a toccare le directory di sistema
<Polifilo> solamente che quando devo spegnere la scheda wifi attivo la modalità aereo...
<Valgio63> cristian_c, autoclean dato, poi?
<Polifilo> ma dopo non mi si riconnette
<cristian_c> Valgio63: oppure hai una home separata?
<Carlin0> Polifilo, ma perchè attivi la modalità aereo ?
<Polifilo> per spegnere la scheda wifi..
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ho la home separata! accidenti a me!
<gigirock> Polifilo, il tutto con quale versione di ubu ?
<Carlin0> ma lasciala accesa
<cristian_c> Valgio63: hai la possibiilità di effettuare bkup?
<cristian_c> backup
<Polifilo> ma anche senza attivare quella modalità seleziono Spegni sul network-manager....nisba
<Polifilo> uso ubuntu-gnome 15.04 x86_64
<cristian_c> Polifilo: c'è uno switch hardware?
<gigirock> si ma perche' la devi spegnere Polifilo ?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, da Windows7 con Acronis True Image 2014
<Polifilo> la devo spegnere perché non amo rimare connesso quando mi assento dal pc...
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ma windows ti vede le ext4?
<Polifilo> sì cristian_c uno switch router
<Polifilo> pardon....modem switch router
<cristian_c> in effetti risparmia batteria se è un portatile
<cristian_c> Polifilo: mi riferisco al pc
<Valgio63> cristian_c, Windows no, ma Acronis dovrebbe vederle!
<Polifilo> eh sì.....amo anche tenere sott'occhio le connessioni...
<kappa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11938576/
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ok, allora fai questa prova e poi torna qui
<Carlin0> ma se è a casa sarà collegato col cavo di alimentazione
<gigirock> Polifilo, se premi Fn f5 che succede ?
<Polifilo> no ....cristian_c ......il pc ha una normale scheda di rete
<Valgio63> cristian_c, con dpkg mi dice che ci sono da scaricare 400M di roba! ci sarà ica un'aggiornamento a metà?
<Polifilo> gigirock.....se premo Fn+F5 il pc va in modalità aereo
<gigirock> damned
<cristian_c> Carlin0: beh, sì, la batteria si rovina se lasciata inserita, comunque è utile per sbalzi di corrente e blackout
<cristian_c> Valgio63: a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> Polifilo: è un pc con scheda wifi
<Polifilo> sì cristian_c ......il pc è un Thinkpad X200 con il P8600
<Valgio63> cristian_c, all'opzione dpkg che c'e nella shell della recovery!
<cristian_c> Carlin0: avevi ragione, mass storage
<cristian_c> lo vede così ubuntu
<Carlin0> eh io li ho sempre visti così cristian_c
<cristian_c> Valgio63: perchè l'hai selezionata?
<cristian_c> kappa: non vedo messaggi d'errore
<Carlin0> Polifilo, al terminale lshw -C network
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato in paste Polifilo
<Carlin0> !paste | Polifilo
<ubot-it> Polifilo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Polifilo> ecco Carlin0
<kappa> si ma ora che ho cambiato da msc a mtp però quando apro mass storage  non mi carica nulla
<Polifilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11938599/
<cristian_c> kappa: e invece su msd?
<cristian_c> kappa: imposta su msc e manda ancora: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Polifilo: driver intel
<cristian_c> almenoccredo
<kappa> mi dice impossibile montare go gear
<cristian_c> kappa: dmesg | tail
<gigirock> kappa, ma quel coso contiene mp4 o mp3 ?
<Carlin0> Polifilo, se dai → sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Carlin0> trova delle reti ?
<kappa> mp3
<Carlin0> mp4 so video
<Carlin0> o sbaglio ?
<Polifilo> ecco carlin0
<Polifilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11938635/
<Polifilo> non trova nessuna rete eppure sono connesso alla mia rete domestica proprio con questa scheda...!!!
<kappa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11938638/
<cristian_c> Polifilo: l'x200 ha un tasto per spegnere e accendere il wifi
<cristian_c> ma puoi farlo anche tramite rfkill
<Polifilo> sì di fianco a sinistra....
<Valgio63> cristian_c, così, tanto per provare qualcosa!
<Polifilo> ma se uso quel tasto è la stessa identica cosa......dopo non mi si riconnette
<cristian_c> kappa: l'output è identico, nessun errore
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ...
<cristian_c> Polifilo: rfkill list
<kappa> e perchè in msc mi dice impossibile montare go gear?
<cristian_c> se c'era un errore , avrebbe dovuto segnalarlo nel dmesg
<cristian_c> invece in entrambi i casi leggo mass storage
<Carlin0> cos'è msc ?
<Polifilo> ecco cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11938653/
<cristian_c> kappa: mmmmm, in effetti viene resettato
<cristian_c> Polifilo: anche in live stesso problema?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: mass storage class
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ho appena scoperto che avevo fatto un backup son Systemback qualche mese fa! Casomai domani provo a reinstallare, dopop aver pulito un po' la Home!
<Polifilo> cristian_c: Non saprei....perché in live l'ho usato solamente una volta per effettuare l'installazione....e sinceramente si è connesso subito
<cristian_c> Valgio63: io proverei a recuperare spazio e poi a riavviare il pc
<Carlin0> da live non ha spento il wifi
<Polifilo> cristian_c: leggendo un pò in giro pare che possa trattarsi di un problema sull'utilizzo della modalità N su alcuni router....
<cristian_c> Polifilo: la scheda è abgn
<Polifilo> cristian_c: sì ...mi pare proprio di sì
<cristian_c> kappa: nel primo paste non era resettata
<cristian_c> a meno che tu nel secondo paste non l'abbia staccato prima del dmesg
<cristian_c> Polifilo: fai una prova in live, se hai ancora il dvd
<kappa> in effeti lo staccato per impostare su msc
<cristian_c> Polifilo: e controlla in live anche rfkill list
<Polifilo> cristian_c: eh purtroppo non ce l'ho più......ci ho scritto sopra... :(
<Polifilo> ma secondo te cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> kappa: imposta su msc e poi ripeti dmssg | tail
<cristian_c> Polifilo: male, la live è sempre utile
<Carlin0> secondo me Polifilo è NM che ha problemi dopo che spegni e riaccendi la scheda wifi a ricaricare i driver
<cristian_c> Polifilo: 15.04?
<Carlin0> non so bene gnome3 cosa usi
<Polifilo> cristian_c: hai ragione......è sempre utile avercela dietro :( sisi....uso il 15.05 64bit
<Polifilo> Carlin0: mi pare anche a me.....deve essere qualcosa che non lo fa riconnettere come dovrebbe
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11938697/
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ma come lo recupoero lo spazio? la home è piena e da live lubuntu non mni permnette di aprire un caioser!
<cristian_c> P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267699
<cristian_c> ma qui parla di x200 con wifi atheros
<cristian_c> Polifilo: la wifi ce l'hai messa tu?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: perch?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: da live si può
<Valgio63> cristian_c, permis dinied!
<Polifilo> cristian_c: penso che la scheda era già presente al momento dell'acquisto...ma non lo so con certezza dato che il pc l'ho comprato usato...
<Carlin0> Valgio63, sudo nautilus
<cristian_c> kappa: l'hai staccato più volte?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: ok
<kappa> e lo devo staccare per cambiare le impostazioni
<Valgio63> cristian_c, sudo pcmanfm ma non mi vede i volumi montati!
<cristian_c> kappa: sì, ma la devi imposte una sola volta in msc, non quattro
<gigirock> Valgio63, la home criptata ?
<Valgio63> cristian_c,  scusa , me li vede!
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Polifilo: un attimo
<Polifilo> cristian_c: Vai tranquillo....ci mancherebbe.....anzi....intanto vi ringrazio per la disponibilità
<Valgio63> cristian_c, scusa .gvfs è qualcosa che ci deve essere nelkla home o era un file di quella stramaledetta chiavetta?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Valgio63: qual è il problema?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, stamani l'ho gettato nel cestno! Il bello è: da amministratore dico : getta nel cestino, ma siccome siamo nella Trash ce lo rimette!
<cristian_c> essì
<cristian_c> Valgio63: usa il terminale per cancellare roba
<Valgio63> cristian_c, mai fatto, vado nella cartella e gli dico del etc?
<gigirock> Valgio63, ci saranno in giro log e crash a volonta'
<cristian_c> Valgio63: comandi cd e rm
<cristian_c> specificdo il path
<Valgio63> ok ci provo!
<cristian_c> Valgio63: usa l'opzione-R per cancellare il contenuto della cartella specificata
<cristian_c> Valgio63: mi raccomando che rischi di cancellare altre cose
<cristian_c> ma se hai ik bkup....
<cristian_c> bkup
<Valgio63> cristian_c, aspetta! forse ho risolto con uno stratagemma!
<cristian_c> Polifilo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1665066
<Polifilo> cristian_c: se non erro nel post che mi hai indicato il problema è che l'utente aveva la scheda wifi spenta dal tasto fisico in basso a sinistra...
<Polifilo> però ho notato una cosa:
<cristian_c> cosa?
<Polifilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11938790/
<cristian_c> bella roba
<Polifilo> il problema può essere dato dal fatto che non gestisce l'ASPM?O dico una sciocchezza?
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> Polifilo: potrebbero esserci problemi col firmware
<Polifilo> cristian_c: mmm mi sa che può essere.....cercando su internet quel problema ho trovato il seguente post: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=172432
<cristian_c> echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<cristian_c> Polifilo: mmm. però vacci piano con i link esterni
<cristian_c> è pur sempre il canale di ubuntu e ci sono differenze tra le distro
<Polifilo> cristian_c: quello è vero....pardon...
<cristian_c> Polifilo: prova il comando che ti ho postato
<cristian_c> e poi riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> Polifilo: il comando disattiva protocollo n, come avevi detto all'inizio
<Polifilo> ok....provo ad usare quel comando
<cristian_c> quindi credo che la imposterà in g
<Polifilo> fatto.....ora provo a riavviare un attimo.......comunque grazie ....per il supporto dato fino ad ora...
<Valgio63> cristian_c, non so cosa sia preso al mio router modem, ma ha dato forfait! Comunque: EUREKA!!! Funziona pero.....dove vanno a finire le cose messe nel cestino da amministratore?
<Polifilo> cristian_c: eccomi......per ora pare che funzioni alla meraviglia.....speriamo che rimanga così :)
<Polifilo> ti ringrazio a te e agli altri per la disponibilità
<cristian_c> Valgio63: hai risolto col desktop?
<cristian_c> Polifilo: di niente
<cristian_c> è in g, ora?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, SIIIII! Ma ora la domanda di prima: dove vanno a finire i file cancellati da amministratore?
<Polifilo> cristian_c: come faccio a vederlo?
<cristian_c> Valgio63: sono persi
<cristian_c> per sempre.
<cristian_c> Polifilo: mmmm
<Valgio63> cristian_c, menomale! pensavo che rimanessero nascosti!
<Valgio63> cristian_c, grazie di tutto, ora mi vesto e vado a farmi un Mojito per festeggiare!
<cristian_c> Polifilo: mi pare iwconfig, ma ora non sonp su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Valgio63: buona botte
<cristian_c> notte
<Polifilo> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11938921/
<cristian_c> Polifilo: 54 mb/s mi pare sia g
<cristian_c> Polifilo: ok, giusto
<cristian_c> Polifilo: n va a 300 mb/s
<cristian_c> quindi stai usando g
<frabrifabri> ciao a tutti scusate ma ho un probblema mi appare uns scritta che dice uno script sta rallentando il sistema cosa posso fare
<Polifilo> cristian_c: stavo anche io cercando qualcosa ma hai fatto prima...
<cristian_c> come velocità teorica masssima, eh, cioè con segnale pieno
<Polifilo> cristian_c: bhe quello lo immaginavo :) non mi resta che ringraziarti allora....
<Polifilo> grazie ancora..... :)
<Valgio63> cristian_c, anche a te! Ah col cavolo che sono persi! Stanno in /root/.local/.share/.trash! ADESSO sono persi...per sempre! E rigrazie ! Alla prossima!
<frabrifabri> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<frabrifabri> ciao a tutti scusate ma ho un probblema mi appare uns scritta che dice uno script sta rallentando il sistema cosa posso fare
<Valgio63> cristian_c, scusa sono in /root/.local/share/Trash tanto pe la cronaca! Notte a tutti ragazzi!
<frabrifabri> notte
<frabrifabri> ciao a tutti scusate ma ho un probblema mi appare uns scritta che dice uno script sta rallentando il sistema cosa posso fare
<frabrifabri> ciao a tutti scusate ma ho un probblema mi appare uns scritta che dice uno script di un fimato  sta rallentando il sistema cosa posso fare  ???
<frabrifabri> e il pc si riscalda parecchio oltre che a costringermi all'aresto x troppa lentezza
<frabrifabri> potete aiutarmi????
<Polifilo> ciao frabrifabri......ma quel problema viene fuori solo quando guardi un video?
<frabrifabri> si
<Polifilo> frabrifabri: ma ogni volta che lanci un video?
<Polifilo> o solo questa volta?
<frabrifabri> non sempre
<frabrifabri> alle volte lo spengo e quando lo accendo va bene per un po
<frabrifabri> soprattutto quando guardo filmati su you tube eccecece
<Polifilo> mmm.....secondo me potrebbe essere il plugin del flash che fa lavorare molto la cpu...
<Polifilo> ma hai avuto modo di vedere i processi mentre succede?
<frabrifabri> puo essere comunque credo che il plugin centri qualche cosa
<frabrifabri> no
<Polifilo> mmm...mi sa di si....che ambiente desktop usi?
<Polifilo> gnome?kde?xfce?
<frabrifabri> mi apre una finestra che dice che uno script del filmata rallentandp iòl sistemato s
<frabrifabri> uso un pc portatile dell i3
<Polifilo> ma che desktop usi?
<frabrifabri> non lo so
<frabrifabri> non sono bravissimo
<frabrifabri> x saperlo cosa devo fare????
<Polifilo> ah se per questo nemmeno io... :) infatti ho chiesto aiuto per una cosa poco fà..
<Polifilo> prova a dare questo comando da terminale...
<Polifilo> cat /etc/lsb_release
<frabrifabri> vedo
<Polifilo> ok
<frabrifabri> zero
<Polifilo> nulla?
<frabrifabri> grazie comunque e buona notte
<Polifilo> grazie a te.....ciao
<markubu> Ciao a tutti ho un problema installato il ubunto server su una macchina dell optiplex amd64 bit da live usb tutto bene ma non mi parte dall'hardsik
<markubu> ora soon alla  riga di comando ....ma non so cosa fare
<gigirock> markubu, che riga di comando ? del server ?
<markubu> si dalla chiavetta ora ho la riga di comando
<markubu> ma non so che fare
<markubu> l'installazione è avvenuta non mi ha installato il grub boot
<markubu> "/bin/sh:"
<markubu> sono qui
<gigirock> markubu, rifai l'installazione e attento a quando ti chiede dove mettere il grub : device non partizione
<markubu> ok ricomincio da capo
<markubu> Oggi come prima giornata ubuntu non ...tutto negativo anche nella vm x il desktop installato tutto ok mietto la password utente ....sta li un po poi nulla ritorna a chiedere la pwd
<markubu> Se sono in ubuntu installt main menu
<markubu> mi chiede: Install the grub on hardisk  se lo faccio da errore
<markubu> gigi rock credo il danno sia nella scelta del disco scsi che avevo partizionato
<markubu> ora riprovo
<markubu> grazie per l'info
<markubu> #ubuntu-chat
<markubu> quit
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-26
<Mat8833> cè nessuno?
<sasa> Salve
<sasa> Avrei un problema con ubuntu
<il_trota> buongiorno
<Giu> Buon giorno gli aggiornamenti della mia versione di ubuntu 14.04 64 bit non vanno a buon fine. Sembra che un pacchetto  sia il motivo di cio'.   E tra l' altro mi sembra una libreria a 32 bit. "libpng12-0:i386 manca una new line finale"  Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? Grazie
<Carlin0> Giu, al terminale → sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> Giu, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | Giu
<ubot-it> Giu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giu> Grazie http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940725/
<Carlin0> Giu, devi mettere tutto ...
<Giu> Grazie Carlino...quello era l' errore e questo e' l' output del apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940730/
<Carlin0> Giu, sudo apt istall pastebinit
<Carlin0> Giu, sudo apt -y upgrade |pastebinit
<Carlin0> Giu, sudo apt -y upgrade | pastebinit
<Giu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940741/ ho gia' l' errore
<Giu> vuoi che provi con spt - y upgrade?
<Giu> apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> Giu, prova anche se ho il dubbio che il problema sia quel ppa che hai aggiunto
<Giu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940748/
<Giu> provo a installare pastebinit?
<Carlin0> non te lo fa fare ...
<Giu> scusa...il comando di install me lo avevi gia' suggerito tu...
<Carlin0> Giu, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Giu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940759/
<Giu> se provassi a rimuovere il pacchetto da software center e a reinstallarlo?
<Carlin0> adesso proviamo ma cmq hai diversi ppa e quelli incasinano il SO
<Carlin0> Giu, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpng12-0
<Giu> sempre il solito errore...non mi fa fare neanche il reinstall...al file dell' elenco dei file manca una newline...:-(
<Giu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940832/
<Carlin0> prova così ma prima di dare ok stai attento che non ti rimuova troppa roba ....
<Carlin0> Giu, sudo dpkg -P libpng12-0
<Giu> mi sta che si litiga con la version a 64 bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940842/
<Carlin0> Giu, prova a scaricare questa a mano http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpng/libpng12-0_1.2.50-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Giu> fatto mi si apre software center con l' opzione di reinstalla. vado?
<Carlin0> si
<Guest13603> SALVE BUONADOMENICA
<Guest13603> scusate il caps look
<Giu> operazione non riuscita...nei dettagli non mi dice tanto Selecting previously unselected package libpng12-0:amd64 e basta...mi sa che il guaio e' grosso...che dici reinstallo ubuntu?  mi indicheresti le PPA che secondo te hanno combinato  il pasticcio?
<Giu> e grazie per l' aiuto comunque
<Carlin0> Giu, tutti i ppa sono fonte di guai
<Giu> :-)
<Carlin0> perchè non sono sorgenti ufficiali
<Carlin0> Giu, aspe proviamo a installarlo da terminale
<Giu> ok quindi prossima installazione disabilitare tutto cio' che non e' ufficiale...giusto? Anche i partner
<Carlin0> i partner puoi usarli
<Giu> ok
<Carlin0> i ppa sono quelli che vedi nella cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> Giu, ls Scaricati
<Giu> si li aggiorno da sorgenti software...
<Carlin0> Giu, proviamo a installarlo da terminale
<Carlin0> così vediamo l'errore
<Giu> ok
<Carlin0> Giu, ls Scaricati
<Giu> io non ho una directory Scaricati...
<Carlin0> ma come
<Carlin0> dai solo ls
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Giu> scusa colpa mia...ecco l' output di ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940902/
<Carlin0> mi pareva strano
<Carlin0> Giu, sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/libpng12-0_1.2.50-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla
<Giu> perdono non capisco cosa vuoi che faccia: riesci a leggere il contenuto della cartella? Il pacchetto che mi hai mandato e' alla linea 17
<Carlin0> dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<Carlin0> udo dpkg -i Scaricati/libpng12-0_1.2.50-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/libpng12-0_1.2.50-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Carlin0> copialo per intero e incolla nel terminale
<Giu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940919/
<Carlin0> niente da fare ... non so + che dirti mi spiace
<Carlin0> aspe....
<Giu> va bene lo stesso...credo che sia meglio una reinsttallazione del sistema
<Carlin0> ultima idea
<Giu> dai...
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> prova con la guida ...
<Giu> ok non male...e ovviamente disabilito poi tutto cio'  che non e' ufficiale e partner...:-) grazie mille Carlin0!
<Carlin0> prego di nulla
<Guest13603> salve a tutti ho dei problemi con il browser, che si blocca quando  si attivano le cam su una videochat il problema e la poca RAM? vorrei da terminale poterlo chiudere grazie
<Guest13603> forse devo riformulare la domanda scusate.Io avvio normalmente il browser, questo browser  ha un plug-in incorporato flash player di una famosissima casa produttrice di software, quindi avendo poca ram va in shok, e non risponde più a nessun comando , come posso arrestarlo?
<Guest13603> inoltre e consigliabile disattivare l accelerazione hardware?
<Guest13603> grazie a tutti per la risposta che darete ma io devo chiudere la chat rimane visualizzata?
<Nippon> Buongiorno a tutti. Sto provando ad installare ubuntu 15 su un sistema operativo di Windows7. Durante l'installazione mi appare una finestra con un avviso "Forzare l'installazione UEFI?". Da quello che mi viene spiegato eè che si potrebbe perdere l'incompatibilità dell'altro sistema operativo con il rischio di poter riavviare. Cosa devo fare? Posso
<Nippon>  forzare e proseguire? grazie
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> Nippon, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<Nippon> ok. grazie
<kappa> ho impostato l'mp3 in mtp mi apre la finestra e mi dà il mass storage lo apro e mi si blocca al caricamento
<cristian_c> kappa: ma quante volte lo imposti come msc?
<kappa> cristian_c in msc mi dice impossibile montare in mtp me lo monta e mi apre la finestra ma mi si blocca al caricamento quando ci clicco per aprirlo
<Carlin0> secondo me è il device che blocca
<kappa> allora non cè soluzione non sò più che fare
<kappa> cosa faccio provo a resettare l'mp3?
<cristian_c> kappa: hai postato risultati strani ieri
<cristian_c> ho l'impressione che non segui quanto indicato
<kappa> ma no ho seguito le tue istruzioni ma nulla da fare in msc mi dice impossibile montare in mtp me lo monta
<kappa> ma poi quando mi apre la finestra ci clicco su mass storage e mi si blocca al caricamento
<cristian_c> kappa: io ho trovato quattrovdisconnessioni nel dmesg
<cristian_c> segno che hai fatto un po' di testa tua
<kappa> adesso inserisco il device in mtp e poi faccio il dmesg
<cristian_c> kappa: ma impostalo una sola volta per ogni modalità
<cristian_c> e mostra dmesg completo e aggiornato
<kappa> dmesg e poi?
<cristian_c> kappa: ma scusa, ieri avevi ripristinato il sistemavdopo il casino dei repi?
<cristian_c> dei repo
<kappa> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kappa: dmesg soltanto
<cristian_c> e prova entrambe le modalità msc e mtp
<cristian_c> mi serve un output completo
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942132/
<cristian_c> kappa: ok
<cristian_c> kappa: quale nodalità hai usato per prima?
<kappa> mtp
<cristian_c> pool[2421]: segfault at 7463659a ip b7392ed0 sp b0ff9070 error 4 in libmtp.so.9.1.0[b7378000+46000]
<cristian_c> aspetta, però, avevi collegato allo stesso bus un'altea memoria
<cristian_c> tdk
<kappa> si
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> kappa: puoi evitare di collegare anche tdk
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> kappa: comunque: sudo apt-get update
<kappa> adesso è collegato solo il device
<kappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942166/
<cristian_c> kappa: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> !info libmtp
<ubot-it> Package libmtp does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info libmtp9
<ubot-it> libmtp9 (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.8-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 142 kB, installed size 437 kB
<cristian_c> kappa: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=586098
<cristian_c> kappa: allora, ora ricordo, però mi servono un paio di info precise
<kappa>  sudo apt-get install libnss-myhostname ho installato questo pacchetto  ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> lol
<Nippon> Salve a tutti. Se dal bios disattivo la funzione EUFI è possibile installare Ubuntu 15.04 dal live senza avere problemi di avvio in dual boot con windows 7? Grazie
<krabador> !uefi | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> Nippon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Modalit.2BAOA_legacy
<Mr_Pan> Nippon, hai chiesto la stessa cosa oggi ... e hai già avuto la tua risposta ... [12:40:01] <Nippon> Buongiorno a tutti. Sto provando ad installare ubuntu 15 su un sistema operativo di Windows7. Durante l'installazione mi appare una finestra con un avviso "Forzare l'installazione UEFI?".
<Mr_Pan> identica a quella di krabador ... hai letto le guide linkate  ?
<krabador> Mr_Pan, ti senti trascurato?
<Mr_Pan> krabador, no per nulla..solo non capisco gli utenti che ripropongono ciclicamente le stesse domande a distanza di poche ore... tutto qui
<Mr_Pan> braciola docet...
<krabador> Mr_Pan, ecco, ti invito a farlo presente quando quest'atteggiamento da parte di un utente è talmente corposo da diventare di disturbo
<Mr_Pan> krabador, sono stato un po' diretto ma volevo solo sapere se aveva letto le guide .
<Guest50553> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un errore che ottengo quando provo a scaricare tramite il comando curl su ubuntu server 14.04?
<Nippon> Scusa la domanda, ma io non c'ero quando c'era la chat in corso con krabador
<Nippon> volevo sapere solo se posso o no, bastava rispondere solo con un semplice si o no
<krabador> Nippon, leggere la documentazione fornisce un quadro piu' completo
<Nippon> ma io non ci ho capito niente :-(
<krabador> non sempre "si o no" sono risposte opportune
<krabador> Nippon, il secondo link, ha un'affermazione diretta
<Nippon> puoi postarlo per favore?
<krabador> scorri pure indietro, è a poche linee da qui
<Nippon> Questo ?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Modalit.2BAOA_legacy
<mirkock> sera a tt
<mirkock> ho un problema con ice tea mi dice questo
<mirkock> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nnSiCXDNQa6CJaIbEZFQ
<mirkock> io nn sono un esperto come posso fare?
<krabador> mirkock, ti conviene consultare risorse web relative ad icedtea
<mirkock> nn mi sono utili
<mirkock> ho sono in inglese ho nn spiegano propio niente
<mirkock> ho mi mandano alla oracle
<mirkock> nessuno mi aiuta?
<mirkock> ..............................?
<mirkock> ok  se nn volete aiutare che ci state a fare in questa chat?
<rewind> buonasera, ho un problema, e ve lo spiego: allora, poco fa ho voluto disattivare il login con la password da Sistema->account utente e ho tolto la spunta su password.. dopo di che non son riuscito più a usare i lterminale come root, oppure ad aggiornare il sistema, mi dice che la password non è valida, ho provato "sudo passwd root" ma mi chiede la
<rewind> password, eh ovviamente  la metto ma non va.. la password che usavo per entrare nel mio account era quella root, e sto con ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<rewind> qualcuno mi può aiutare, scusate l'ora
<rewind> :)
<cristian_c> rewind: posta una schermata  utenti e gruppi
<rewind> allora, credo di essermi spiegato male, dunque: ho cercato su google un po di cose. e ho capito che la passwrod dell'utente  è anche quella root, io ho disabilitato la password utente, e ora mi è impossibile accedere ad ogni cosa con la password root. dato che non c'è D:
<rewind> ora mando le foto, sia ad accesso del terminale, sia con qualche funziione coi privilegi root
<rewind> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/e6sPTufEQDuRvrAl8nTo
<rewind> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/U1IJRhs6ROK1ovKE3JOx
<rewind> dopo che metto la password che avevo prima, dopo l'invio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera, ho un problema con l'avvio di mysql, posso chiedere qui o devo andare sulla chat?
<cristian_c> rewind: io leggo account amministratore
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: se hai problemi specifici con mysql c'è il canale specifico per mysql
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah si? e qual è?
<rewind> nessuno sà aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: #mysql
<cristian_c> rewind: io leggo account amministratore
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma è in inglese...
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: ma non frequenti l'università tu?
<rewind> ho risolto, se a qualcuno interessa, se disabilitate la password del "login" cioè root (amministratore) ovviamente non potrete più accedere a niente con i permessi di root. e quindi digitate da terminale "passwd" e vi chiederà di immettere una password UNIX e cosi risolvete, ciao .
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ma quando sono cose specifiche preferisco in italiano, già sono una capra, figurati poi se devo parlare in un'altra lingua :P
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: se parli sempre in italiano, non imparerai mai
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: il metodo migliore per imparare è la pratica
<cristian_c> e poi non conosco canali italiani dedicati a mysql
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e se lo disinstallassi e reistallassi? mi aiuti? ;)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: io ti consiglierei di leggere il wiki
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: ha delle guide che spiegano come fare proprio quello che ciedi
<cristian_c> !mysql
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni ad una ad una, comprese le risoluzioni dei problemi ma niente, uff :(
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: è spiegato anche come resettare mysql
<alexxxxxxxxxx> l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> ottimo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ora riprovo a installarlo
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-25
<taiock> Buonasera, ho tentato nuovamente l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 LTS partizionandolo con il sistema operativo windows 10 ma non è andata a buon fine
<taiock> l'errore che compare durante il processo di installazione è questo : "impossibile installare GRUB su /dev/sda
<taiock> potete aiutarmi? se può esservi utile espongo passo passo i vari passaggi da me fatti
<taiock> inizialmente ho scaricato il Ubuntu dal sito e successivamente l'ho passato su chiavetta. poi attraverso la gestione del disco ho ridotto il volume dell'hard disk riuscendo a ridurlo di circa 13 gb. sono passato all'interfaccia UEFI e ho messo come priorità la chiavetta USB e successivamente ho fatto partire la schermata con la possibilità di utili
<taiock> zzare linux senza scaricarlo per provare la compatibilità con l'hardware ; ma nel momento in cui procedo con l'installazione mi esce il suddetto errore
<danig> Buongiorno a tutti: premetto che sono nuovo di questa chat e mi scuso se sbaglio nel seguire alcune procedure.
<danig> Vi espongo il problema, abbastanza serio, che ho, che mi impedisce di lavorare e che quindi spero di riuscire a risolvere il prima possibile!
<cristian_c> danig: lavori con linux?
<cristian_c> programmatore?
<danig> dunque ho un pc fisso con installato sopra una versione originale di windows 7 ed ho un portatile su cui ho installato ubuntu 12 utilizzando la rete wireless durante l'installazione. Ora vorrei installare ubuntu anche sul PC fisso; ho scritto la .iso su un dvd ma quando l'installazione parte il computer non vede il cavo ethernet; la cosa strana è c
<danig> he ho provato a reinstallare anche sul portatile spegnendo la wifi ed anche lì non vede il cavo ethernet; cosa ancora più strana è che ho provato con varie versioni di ubuntu (12 14 16 ) e non funziona mai; ho scordato di dire che con windows internet funziona
<danig> lavoro con linux nel senso che lavoro con openFoam
<ExPBoy> ubuntu 12?
<cristian_c> ah
<ExPBoy> uhm
<danig> 3 dvd con ubuntu (11 14 16) non vede il cavo ethernet su due pc, il fisso ed il portatile, durante l'instazzione dell'OS
<danig> *12 14 16
<cristian_c> danig: ma devi installare openfoam sul fisso? È disponibile solo per linux?
<cristian_c> danig: e windows lo vede (il cavo ethernet)?
<danig> su devo installare openFoam sul fisso perché è l'unico che ha un hardware che mi consente di fare simulazioni di prova in tempi ragionevoli
<danig> quando ho installato windows, dopo ho installato i driver della motherboard tra i quali quello della rete
<danig> io credo che sul cd di installazione non ci siano questi drivere
<danig> drivere
<cristian_c> ma ora lo vede win7 il cavo?
<danig> driver
<danig> sì ora lo vede e si connette a internet
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> danig: da quale pc stai scrivendo?
<danig> da un macbook
<danig> air portatile 2011
<cristian_c> danig: con quale os?
<danig> el capitan
<ExPBoy> aggiornatissimo
<danig> vers 10.11.5
<cristian_c> danig: e su quale portatile hai installato ubuntu?
<danig> sì l'ultima
<danig> su un HP, l'ho installato utilizzando la rete wireless che vede. in quel momento manco ci avevo fatto caso al problema della connessione wired perché col portatile mi attacco alla rete di casa
<cristian_c> danig: puoi avviare una live sull'hp?
<danig> si
<danig> posso avviare una live ed entrare in chat con l'HO
<danig> HP
<cristian_c> ok, fallo
<danig> ok a fra 5 minuti
<danig> sto caricando la live di Ubuntu 14, mi connetto con il wireless, sloggo qui e riappaio con danig sull'altro; ragazzi grazie mille sono davvero nei guai
<danig> eccomi sono in live con ub  14 sul portatile agganciato con la rete wireless
<cristian_c> danig: apri un terminale
<danig> fatto
<cristian_c> danig: e digita: lshw -C network
<danig> ok
<cristian_c> danig: incolla il risultato su pastebin e poi incolla qui io link risultante
<danig> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | danig
<ubot-it> danig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<M43ko> ciao a tuttiiii
<cristian_c> !ciao | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<danig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20846254/
<ExPBoy> lol
<casimat> ciao, ho un asus x200ma. Ho da poco aggiornato ubuntu mate 16 (prima avevo la 14). Fino a prima funzionava tutto alla perfezione ora è instabile. i pulsanti di chiusura delle finestre impazziscono (spariscono e tornano), problemi di scheda video (ogni volta fa un adattamento della pagina), scalda molto, la ventola è sempre attiva e ci mette molto a
<casimat> d avviarsi da spento. Consigli? Premetto che è stata fatta un'installazione da ZERO
<cristian_c> casimat: beh, hai scritto 'aggiornato'
<cristian_c> casimat: stessi problemi anche in live?
<casimat> no, in live va bene. "aggiornato" nel senso che sono passato dalla 14 alla 16..e volevo marcare questi problemi
<cristian_c> casimat: quindi , se fai partire la live della 16.04, nessun problema?
<cristian_c> casimat: e se invece scegli 'installa' dal menù di boot, escono subito fuori i problemi?
<cristian_c> ecco
<ciccibum> chiavetta ONDA MT503HS
<ExPBoy> ?
<ciccibum> Saluti a tutti, chiedo aiuto. Ho acquistato un nuovo notebook (hp 250, con celeron 3550) e ho installato ubuntu 16, ma la chiavetta - che pure viene vista da lsusb - non si abilita (nel senso che, abilitando la connessione a banda larga, continua ad apparire che la banda larga non è abilitata. Sto pensando di tornare a 14-04, se il problema è la ch
<ciccibum> iavetta troppo datata: ho un contratto per altri sei mesi, e la chiavetta mi serve soprattutto in estate. Grazie a chi potrà illuminare questo imbranato.
<kikko567> ciao
<Guest39149> Ciao, ho fatto un aggiornamento con il mio kubuntu e ot
<Guest39149> Ciao, ho fatto un aggiornamento al mio PC che (uso kubuntu) e da quel momento digito username e password ma dalla schermata blu non riesco più ad andare avanti, nel senso che rimane tutto bloccato. Che cosa posso fare?
<frank10> inizialmente ho scaricato il Ubuntu dal sito e successivamente l'ho passato su chiavetta. poi attraverso la gestione del disco ho ridotto il volume dell'hard disk riuscendo a ridurlo di circa 13 gb. sono passato all'interfaccia UEFI e ho messo come priorità la chiavetta USB e successivamente ho fatto partire la schermata con la possibilità di utili
<frank10> zzare linux senza scaricarlo per provare la compatibilità con l'hardware ; ma nel momento in cui procedo con l'installazione mi esce il suddetto errore : "l'installazione del pacchetto "GRUB-efi-amd64-signed" in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà.
<frank10> sapreste aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> frank10: come hai realizzato la pendrive?
<frank10> ho utilizzato il programma consigliatomi sulla guida di Ubuntu ovvero Unebootin
<cristian_c> frank10: no
<cristian_c> !usbwin | frank10
<ubot-it> frank10: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<frank10> come mai? non funziona quest'ultimo?
<cristian_c> frank10: unetbootin tende a non supportare correttamente uefi
<cristian_c> frank10: fai una prova come indicato dal bot
<frank10> va bene sto scaricando
<frank10> come faccio a rimanere in contatto se poi devo spegnere il computer?
<cristian_c> frank10: non hai modo di collegarti in chat in altro modo?
<frank10> credo proprio di no
<frank10> comunque ad ogni modo l'ho scaricato ora
<frank10> e nel momento della scrittura mi scrive in automatico ubuntu sulla chiavetta ma non saprei quale dei due presenti già, perchè ho due versioni di linux :sia la 16 che la 14
<cristian_c> frank10: quella che vuoi provare/installare
<frank10> ma è già selezionata da rufus... e non so quale sia
<cristian_c> frank10: e riseleziona
<cristian_c> ma poi rufus non l'hai mai usato, quindi....
<frank10> ho trascinato il file di Ubuntu 16 sulla scheda del programma rufus, va bene?
<cristian_c> frank10: ti basta leggere la guida linkata poco fa
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere scritto l'essenziale
<frank10> ti ringrazio
<frank10> si teoricamente trascinando il file dovrebbe compiere la stessa azione
<cristian_c> ok
<frank10> per ora ti ringrazio, tento di fare partire il download in questo modo
<frank10> l'installazione *
<cristian_c> di niente
<frank10> buona giornata :)
<cristian_c> anche a te
<frank10> sono di nuovo io
<frank10> ho tentato di sovrascrivere sulla chiavetta Ubuntu versione 16.02 ma il programma mi ha dato un errore del tipo
<cristian_c> frank10: hai letto la guida linkata dal bot?
<frank10> sisi ho letto la guida
<frank10> sono entrato nell'Uefi e ho fatto try ubuntu without install
<frank10> durante l'installazione mi è uscito un nuovo errore legato alla partizione secondo me
<frank10> ora lo scrivo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> frank10: hai fatto partire il boot in modalità uefi o legacy?
<frank10> the partition format in use on your disk normally requires requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as an "EFI boot partition"and should be at least 35 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot
<frank10> l'ho fatto partire in modalità UEFI se non mi sbaglio
<cristian_c> frank10: ok
<cristian_c> frank10: quindi sull'hard disk non hai una partizione efi?
<frank10> che significa partizione efi?
<cristian_c> frank10: sei sicuro di aver letto la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> !uefi | frank10
<ubot-it> frank10: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !installazione | frank10
<ubot-it> frank10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !gparted | frank10
<ubot-it> frank10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<frank10> si dovrei averla
<cristian_c> frank10: e allora, manda una schermata di gparted
<frank10> ad ogni modo ora ho ritentato l'installazione e per la prima volta mi è comparso per la prima volta la voce "installa UBuntu a fianco di windows boot menager"
<frank10> manager*
<frank10> e mi ha fatto suddividere l'hard disk attraverso il grafico
<cristian_c> frank10: e allora procedi pure
<cristian_c> frank10: ma dai un occhio alla guida d'installazione
<frank10> sto procedendo ma il processo mi pare sia lunghissimo
<frank10> è normale?
<frank10> ok
<cristian_c> come linkato dal bot
<jimmib> salve premetto non sono molto esperto chiedo mi appare icona con senso unico non riesco a scaricare aggiornamenti ho installato versione 12,10 grazie
<Carlin0> jimmib, la 12.10 è fuori supporto
<jimmib> immaginavo...... che fare
<Carlin0> installa la 16.04
<jimmib> non so se il mio pc la reggee' un po' vecchiotto
<jimmib> cmq ci provo da dove la scarico
<Carlin0> jimmib, che cpu ? quanta ram e  che scheda video
<jimmib> amd 64 athlon mi fornisci i comandi del terminale per vedere che poi le comunico grazie
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> !pastebinit jimmib
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> !pastebinit | jimmib
<ubot-it> jimmib: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<jimmib> cpu 15 Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350 1 giga ram
<Carlin0> jimmib, metti in paste
<jimmib> fatto
<Carlin0> lo vediamo anche noi ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> salve, provo ad avviare ubuntu software, ma non parte. cosa posso fare? internet funziona
<giordano> ci sono
<giordano> ci sono
<DeanMoriarty> giordano, cosa? se provi ad avviarlo in un terminale ci sono messaggi di errore? non esce comunque una finestra d'errore?
<bobolo> e nanà ?
<krabador> !chat | bobolo
<ubot-it> bobolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lucafat> Buonasera, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio vecchio portatile toshiba satellite - Celeron. Che versione mi consigliate?
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-26
<M43ko> Buongiorno a tutti; vi chiedevo una cortesia: com'è possibile che quando uso Windows (10) questo è arretrato di due ore rispetto all'orario giusto. Ha le impostazioni automatiche attive ma rimane "arretrato" fino a quando non le disattivo e riattivo. Premetto che Ubuntu è affiancato a Windows e che anche dalla prova di Ubuntu, rientrando poi in amb
<M43ko> iente Microsoft, riscontravo questo problema...
<M43ko> qualcuno sa dirmi perkè e/o come risolverlo?
<glpiana> M43ko, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=276334
<M43ko> grazie
<M43ko> glpiana: mi spieghi come dovrei lanciare questo:
<M43ko> #timedatectl set-local-rtc 1
<M43ko> mi dice uknows operation
<M43ko> il topic è fatto bene ma non riesco a lanciare il comando....
<M43ko> cosa dovrei fare di preciso?
<M43ko> glpiana: niente non ha funzionato, o non sono riuscito io o non lo so...
<M43ko> glpiana: quel comando non so come lanciarlo...o meglio ho fatto copia e incolla ed il terminale non mi ha dato risp ma è andato subito alla riga successiva...
<M43ko> puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> M43ko, lo dai nel terminale senza # e preceduto da sudo
<M43ko> ora riprovo ma avevo fatto così prima...
<M43ko> mi rigiri il link?
<M43ko> che ho riavviato?
<glpiana> M43ko, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=276334
<M43ko> glpiana: scusa sono un PIRLA
<M43ko> sarà la mattina....ho sistemato tutto grazie mille....ti spiego dove sbagliavo così ridi un pò: ho scambiato una l (elle) per un 1 (uno)
<ExPBoy> succede
<M43ko> ci credo che non andava :D opssssssss scusa. grazie ancora. Ho provato e l'ora si era aggiustata da sola in windows :D
<M43ko> ExPBoy: grazie per la solidarietà :D ke bestia che sono :D
<neofita58> buon giorno a tutti
<neofita58> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare ubuntu
<glpiana> !dettagli | neofita58
<ubot-it> neofita58: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<neofita58> ho formattato un pc con paragon perchè non riuscivo assolutamenmte a formattare il disco fisso. precedentemente ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e l'ho masterizzata su dvd. quando insrisco il disco il pc mi da errore nel caricamento del S.O.
<glpiana> neofita58, come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<neofita58> col masterizzatore del portatile, Hp core i3, praticamente ho inviato il file al dvd e ho seguito le istruzioni
<glpiana> neofita58, il file .iso intendi? o prima hai scompattato l'rchivio e hai inviato la directory derivante?
<neofita58> il file iso
<neofita58> forse ho commesso un errore
<glpiana> ricontrolla il file iso scaricato
<glpiana> !md5sum | neofita58
<ubot-it> neofita58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> neofita58, e poi prova a rifare il dvd conq uesta guida
<glpiana> !iso | neofita58
<ubot-it> neofita58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<neofita58> ok proverò, grazie
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> quando verra' rilasciata la 16.04.01 lts attraverso gli aggiornamenti software? ho provato ieri ed ancora non mi veniva proposta
<MaxFrames> sono sulla 14.04 lts
<weimu> hola
<fabiooob1> buongiorno
<fabiooob1> ho un problema,non riesco a visualizzare scritte
<fabiooob1> una mano?
<fabiooob1> non riesco a visualizzare le scritte in varie finestre e non so come fare
<alesales> buongiorno a tutti :)
<akis24> !ciao | alesales
<ubot-it> alesales: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alesales> Ciao akis24 :)
<alesales> ubot-it immagino che tu sia un bot :D
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alesales> hahaha :D
<ilgallinetta> ciao a tutti, vorrei segnalare che in questa pagina "http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop" viene suggerito a chi ha Win 8 di consultare la guida "Installazione UEFI". Cosa che esclude i pc con BIOS
<krabador> ilgallinetta, questo canale è per il supporto tecnico
<krabador> in #ubuntu-it-web puoi parlare a riguardo
<ilgallinetta> krabador, grazie e scusa!
<krabador> nessun problema.
<paypower> esiste un player per HD-DVD e per BLUE-RAY dato che ho un lettore di tali "supporti" installato sul PC, grazie!
<krabador> paypower, quale sistema ?
<paypower> PC con windows 7 e mac osx
<krabador> e allora non sei nel posto giusto per chiedere
<krabador> !windows | paypower
<ubot-it> paypower: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> o google is your friend.
<paypower> ok io voglio installare Ubuntu
<paypower> ubuntu ha un player per HD-DVD e BLUE-RAY?
<paypower> grazie
<krabador> certo , vlc .
<paypower> ok proverò grazie mille!
<cristian_c> !vlc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vlc'
<alesales> paypower VLC c'e anche per mac e Windows
<cristian_c> !formati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'formati'
<alesales> puoi provarlo prima su questi OS :)
<DeanMoriarty> !VideoLAN
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'VideoLAN'
<Collie> Salve, vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con windows 10 già installato manualmente su un pc senza sistema operativo. Il mio problema è che non so come creare le partizioni senza perdere i miei dati né il sistema operativo precedentemente installato. Sono arrivato al punto in cui i viene chiesto se cancellare il disco e installare ubuntu o
<Collie>  Altro (per le partizioni). Io ho selezionato altro. Ora cosa dovrei fare? Grazie in anticipo
<krabador> Collie, se hai già installato win10, e l'isntaller di ubuntu ha la voce "installa a fianco" fa tutto da solo.
<krabador> !installazione | Collie 7
<ubot-it> Collie 7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Collie> krabador: Ho guardato pure io la guida, ma non mi dà questa opzione, solo cancella disco o Altro.
<krabador> se prima eravamo in uno a guardare la guida, adesso siamo in 2 a guardare la guida
<krabador> scherzi a parte Collie , hai fatto fare tutto all'installer di win10 ?
<Collie> krabador: cioè?
<krabador> eh, devi dirmelo tu
<Collie> Ho fatto solo l'installazione personalizzata per modificare i parametri della privacy
<krabador> quindi non hai fatto caso su dove il sistema si è messo , e come
<Collie> krabador: temo di no..
<krabador> Collie, fa partire un supporto di ubuntu in sessione live, ovvero "prova senza installare" , e torna qui da li
<Collie> krabador: va bene
<Collie> Spiacente krabador ma Ubuntu rileva un Internal Error
<Collie> Non riesco ad avviarlo in prova
<krabador> Collie, beh, non è normale che l'installazione parta,e la prova no.
<krabador> Collie, pc con uefi abilitato ?
<Collie> krabador: Ho disattivato il secure boot
<Collie> Come da guida
<krabador> Collie, e windows 10 è stato installato con secure boot abilitato?
<krabador> Collie, quando hai preso questo pc senza sistema operativo, avevi già intenzione di installare win10 e ubuntu insieme?
<Collie> krabador, no, l'avevo già disattivato
<krabador> ok
<Collie> Comunque si
<Collie> Win per i giochi e ubuntu per il resto
<krabador> Collie, "internal error" e basta, oppure c'è anche qualcos'altro?
<Collie> krabador, il messaggio continuava ad apparire e scomparire, sono riuscito a leggere solo quello
<Collie> krabador: Riprovo?
<krabador> Collie, hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg  ?
<krabador> in avvio?
<Collie> Si
<krabador> Collie, allora premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto
<krabador> cancella le parole quiet splash
<krabador> digita al loro posto nomodeset
<krabador> assicurandoti di avere uno spazio prima ed uno spazio dopo le parole precedenti e successive
<krabador> premi poi f10
<krabador> Collie, cancella anche vt_handoff
<Collie> prima di premere f10
<Collie> ?
<krabador> Collie, si
<cristian_c> e il dollaro , quindi rimuovere $vt_handoff
<Collie> krabador, cristian_c, non c'è nessun vt:handoff
<krabador> Collie, meglio
<krabador> allora solo quiet splash
<krabador> ci metti nomodeset
<krabador> premi f10
<cristian_c> ok
<Collie> krabdor: ok ora premo f10
<Collie> krabador: Fa come prima
<krabador> Collie, cpu, e scheda video, per favore
<krabador> modelli precisii
<Collie> Intel core i3.6100 e MSI GTX 960
<cristian_c> Collie: sei hai cancellato quiet e boot splash, dovresti vedere scorrere sullo schermo tutto il log di boot
<cristian_c> piuttosto che una schermata nera o altro
<krabador> Collie, skylake ha ancora problemi di supporto in linux
<krabador> Collie, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<Collie> krabador: Ho utilizzato Unebootin e l'ultima versione di Ubuntu come iso
<Collie> cristian_c: non vedo una schermata nera, ma la schermata di ubuntu con l'errore intermittente
<Collie> unetbootin
<krabador> Collie, formatta la pendrive
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !usbwin | Collie
<ubot-it> Collie: please see above
<krabador> rifalla assolutamente con qeusto
<krabador> e controlla md5
<krabador> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> mi devo allontanare
<Collie> krabador, cristian_c: Va bene, rifaccio tutto
<Collie> Grazie
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> ho appena montato una scheda wireless sul mio pc desktop ma non riesco a connettermi alla rete, come posso sapere se la scheda funziona?
<giggi> ciao ragazzi, l'aggiornamento alla versione 16.4 mi ha dato un sacco di problemi
<giggi> come faccio a ripetere l'aggiornamento??
<giggi> grazie
<alesales> ciao giggi che tipo di problemi?
<giggi> il pc non va più in sospensione (anche quando chiudo lo schermo del laptop si impalla)
<alesales> e poi?
<giggi> poi non scarica più nulla nè coi torrent nè dal softwer centre
<alesales> hum
<alesales> la rete va?
<giggi> si bloccano tutte le istallazioni anche di programmi famosi
<giggi> sisi
<giggi> la rete vola
<giggi> apparte il fatto che adobe flash si blocca di continuo su tutti i siti
<giggi> e lo devo sbloccare ogni volta che apro un sito nuovo
<krabador> giggi, hai aggiornato a 16.04  da cosa?
<giggi> dalla 15.nonricordo
<krabador> giggi, sconsigliato
<krabador> !ripristino | giggi
<ubot-it> giggi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con il dvd o pendrive di 16.04
<giggi> grazie
<giggi> lo faccio subito
<giggi> <3
<giggi> vvb
<Shez_> scusate, come faccio a vedere se la scheda wireless che ho installato sul mio desktop funziona?
<alesales> Network Manager?
<alesales> :)
<Shez_> alesales, da console non è possibile?
<krabador> Shez_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Shez_, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21042840/
<krabador> product: AR922X Wireless Network Adapter
<krabador> product: NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<Shez_> krabador, AR922X è lei...
<krabador> molto bene,
<Shez_> krabador, hai notato che "firmware=N/A"
<krabador> no, stavo aspettando la domanda ;)
<Shez_> krabador, è normale?
<krabador> Shez_, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21043320/
<krabador> sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21043776/
<krabador> funziona.
<Shez_> ok, allora è un problema di impostazoni software....
<Shez_> krabador, grazie.
<krabador> di niente
<Shez_> domanda, controllando sul network manager, quando vado ad inserire i dati per modificare la connessione via cavo, nello spazio relativo alla maschera mi compare un numero 24 anziche l'indirizzo che voglio inserire che sarebbe 255.255.255.0 e non lo riesco a modificare qualcuno può darmi qualche spiegazione?
<alesales> puoi scriverlo in entrambi i modi
<alesales> una subnet mask 255.255.255.0 e' una /24
<Shez_> quindi lo cambia il programma in automatico....
<alesales> e' un modo diverso per dire la stessa cosa
<Shez_> ok, è un dubbio che mi è venuto, perchè qualche aggiornamento fa non lo faceva, ma lasciava quello che si scriveva nello spazio. :)
<alesales> dipende dai vari os/tools..
<Shez_> nella connessione di rete via cavo devo mettere un instradamento mi chiede la metrica, che cosa devo inserire in questo campo?
<alesales> mandami uno screenshoot....non uso un OS in italiano da praticamente mai.. :D
<Shez_> alesales, https://postimg.org/image/8d4bl9ltz/
<alesales> ah mi sa che sono le rotte statiche
<krabador> Shez_, se clicchi su instradamenti , appare quel menu
<sal89> buonasera a tutti. domanda veloce. mi potete dare una guida o dirmi i passaggi per installare ubuntu su 2° hard disk, cosi da scegliere il boot con f12 all'avvio?  grazie  a tutti
<krabador> !installazione | sal89
<ubot-it> sal89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Shez_, hai bisogno di tali impostazioni, nel contesto di rete locale in cui si trova questa macchina?
<sal89> si letto tutto però non c'è questo che voglio fare io. cioè spiega su una partizione ma no su secondo har disk con boot all'avvio con f12 sceglendo hard disk.  tipo swap oppure altre voci non so cosa scegliere
<alesales> Shez_ come ti sta suggerendo krabador e' roba che puoi ignorare...
<krabador> sal89, è identico
<krabador> sal89, selezioni "altro" , nell'installer
<Shez_> krabador, francamente, non credo, ho un lan casalinga....
<alesales> diciamo che se ti serve vuol dire che sai cos'e :)
<alesales> allora no
<krabador> Shez_, appunto
<alesales> fregatene
<Shez_> perfetto :)
<krabador> sal89, selezioni la partizione dove deve finire il sistema, e nel menu a tendina del bootloader, selezioni il primo disco che parte all'avvio
<krabador> sal89, in quel modo hai la richiesta all'accensione.
<sal89> no ma non voglio la richeista voglio solo che se io premo in fase di boot f12 mi si apre il menu e cosi scelgo se far partire secondo had disk
<sal89> sempre ext4 con journaling?
<sal89> la partiozione la capisco sempre in base ai GB? anche se lho rinominata sotto windows
<krabador> sal89, allora metti semplicemente il bootloader nel disco in cui metti ububnut
<krabador> quando clicchi con f12, scegli il tuo simpatico disco
<krabador> se pc fisso, fai partire installer con il primo disco, staccato
<krabador> se no, devi fare tramite la voce "altro" dell'installer
<sal89> io ho ssd C (windows)  disco D: archivio disco D part1: ETICHETTA: UBUNTU
<sal89> cosi basta che metto il boot in disc D part 1
<sal89> ed è fatta
<krabador> sal89, non lo devi spiegare a me ;)
<sal89> chiedo conferma per non combinare guai
<krabador> lo sto spiegando io a te, leggi cio' che ti ho scritto
<sal89> ho il portatile
<sal89> vado in altro selziono la partizione che mi serve e butto il boot sempre in quella partizione nulla di piu sempre ext3 con journaling
<sal89> ??
<krabador> no, non in partizione
<krabador> il bootloader deve finire nel disco, non nella partizone
<krabador> sal89, se hai uefi abilitato, il discorso cambia
<Shez_> salve a tutti,
<Shez_> non riesco a connettermi alla rete wifi esiste un modo per ricevere un qualche tipo di errore se la connessione non funge?
<sal89> scusa si è disconnesso puoi incollare cosa mi avevi detto
<sal89> @krabador
<Shez_> saòve a tutti,
<Shez_> *salve
<Shez_> per connettermi alla rete wifi sto utilizzando questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<Shez_> ma dopo aver seguito passo passo tuti gli step ricevo questo errorre: http://pastebin.com/khXCk68v
<Shez_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Shez_> la guida è aggiornata?
<krabador> ni, nel senso la sintassi è giusta, ma piuttosto che copiare ed incollare alla cieca
<krabador> preoccupati di cercare di sapere come si chiama la tua periferica wireless
<krabador> a cui si punta nella guida con il nome di wlan
<krabador> ma che con i nuovi predictable network names, adottati da ubuntu, non puo' andar bene
<Framarchino> Ciao a tutti. Volevo chiedere: ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu, cosa devo scaricare per leggere i file video 3gp?
<krabador> vlc dovrebbe andare
<Shez_> rieccomi, ho corretto l'errore, ma la scheda non si connette: http://pastebin.com/KzeTNYvS
<Shez_> krabador, http://pastebin.com/KzeTNYvS anche dopo aver corretto il nome della scheda non va....
<krabador> Shez_, su ubuntu ,tranne che per contesti particolari, ci si rivolge a networkmanager per le schede di rete
<krabador> tutto il resto , in concomitanza col servizio networkmanager attivo, crea solo problemi
<krabador> Shez_, da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<Shez_> da un po'
<Framarchino> @krabador non vede proprio i file nella cartella
<krabador> !chat | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shez_> krabador, ok sul network manager vedo la rete a cui mi vogliio connettere, inserisco i dati, ma non mi si connette.... come faccio a sapere dove sbaglio?
<Shez_> o che problema c'è semplicemete non si connette.... :(
<krabador> Shez_, se hai inserito correttamente la password del wifi, controlla nel router se ci sono restrizioni come per gli indirizzi mac
<Shez_> ok
<Shez_> no, nessuna restrizione particolare ed il router funzia, mi connetto col portatile....
<krabador> Shez_, sicuro di aver controllato bene ?'
<krabador> com'è impostato il tipo di banda b/g/n ?
<Shez_> asp....
<Shez__> eccomi
<Shez_> rieccomi
<Shez_> krabador, ho tolto tutto, per semplificare i passaggi.
<Shez_> la rete dovrebbe prenderla in automatico...
<Shez_> krabador, grazie per la pazienza continuo a smanettare da solo... :)
<krabador> non ha mai risposto alla domanda
<krabador> bah
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-27
<M43ko> buongiorno a tuttiiiiiiiii
<neramarea> 'giorno. nuovo portatile, dual boot ubuntu 16.04. ubuntu funziona a meraviglia, win si avvia una volta su dieci. rimane fisso sullo schermo viola, anche se i suoni di windows si sentono. ho trovato sta roba qua: http://askubuntu.stacktranslate.it/questions/433388/windows-7-si-blocca-lo-schermo-viola-di-grub-quando-il-dual-boot ma è tradotto da cani...
<M43ko> ner
<M43ko> neramarea non ci sei?
<M43ko> più...
<dimmu90> pronto c'è qualcuno?
<dimmu900> c'è qualcuno?
<af29> salve installando ubunto sul mio pc vado a perdere qualche dato?
<akis24> af29: se installi usando opzione " installa accanto a windows " no comunque di solito è meglio fare una prova con la live e vedere se riconosce periferiche ecc e poi installare nel caso
<akis24> !installazione | af29
<ubot-it> af29: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<af29> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<dimmi> eccomi c'è qualcuno?
<dimmu90> we eccomi
<dimmu90> kabador?
<dimmu90> *krabador
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | dimmu90
<ubot-it> dimmu90: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> what's up dimmu90
<dimmu90> scusate, comuque ho perso dei file su lubuntu anche se lo spazio e' sempre occupato
<dimmu90> su proprietà però lo spazio dei file che ho perso viene conteggiato come illegibile
<krabador> dimmu90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dimmu90, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dimmu90> asp asp provo a spiegarmi bene prima perche parlando con uno di voi mi hanno consigliato testdisk
<dimmu90> con photorec
<krabador> dimmu90, puoi dare per favore i comandi che ti ho dato ?
<dimmu90> ok scusami
<dimmu90> dammi 2 min
<krabador> dimmu90, meno, per favore
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dal secondo.
<dimmu90> ok un secondo che avevo il pc spento
<dimmu90> oddio manco mi si accende ora
<dimmu90> ah no ok acceso
<krabador> dimmu90, in questo canale si viene dal sistema per cui si chiede assistenza, o con il sistema vicino , non spento ;)
<dimmu90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21176808/
<dimmu90> hai ragione scusa
<dimmu90> e' la prima volta che entro vi chiedo scusa
<krabador> secondo il log del canale no....
<dimmu90> oggi
<dimmu90> prima volta oggi
<krabador> comunque, in quale di questi devices, ci sono i dati di cui parli '
<krabador> ?
<dimmu90> sde1
<Mr_Pan> buonasera, è possibili procedere a criptare un disco con ubuntu 16 senza che vadano perso i dati presenti  ?
<krabador> dimmu90, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<dimmu90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21177222/
<dimmu90> guarda e' un casino perche' ci sono un macello di hard disk di mio fratello
<dimmu90> piu lui usa opensuse e io lubuntu
<dimmu90> dovremo resettarlo tutto
<pire> buonasera
<pire> ho un problema dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di xubuntu. In pratica i font e le ombre dei font degli elementi del desktop non sono allineati.
<krabador> dimmu90, il file system del disco di cui parli, non lo maneggi bene da linux
<dimmu90> ma e' sempre andato
<krabador> dimmu90, le unità si rompono
<krabador> ci se ne deve fare una ragione
<dimmu90> dici che e' l'hd rotto
<dimmu90> nel senso che manco a formattarlo lo posso riutilizzare?
<krabador> dimmu90, dico che se il file system era un filesystem linux, si potevano fare delle operazioni , in prospettiva di diagnosticare e risolvere il problema
<krabador> maneggiare il filesystem dell'unità da te segnalata, in linux, è altamente limitato
<krabador> e recuperare dati da tali unità , è offtopic dentro questo canale
<dimmu90> asp asp che parli troppo complicato :)
<dimmu90> dici che non e' l'hard disk che ha problemi ma il file system?
<f843d0> pire: di che xubuntu si parla?
<dimmu90> lubuntu
<dimmu90> in realtà ho due sistemi opensuse e lubuntu
<krabador> dimmu90, rileggi bene quello che ti ho scritto
<pire> 16.04, Xenial Xerus
<krabador> pire, sudo apt-get update
<f843d0> pire: e si trattava di una installazione ex-novo, o proviene da un aggiornamento di sistema precedente?
<krabador> pire, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> pire, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<pire> da un aggiornamento da precedente versione
<krabador> pire, incollaqui il risultato dell'ultimo .
<dimmu90> ma scusa che file system ho se non è linux?
<krabador> dimmu90,  /dev/sde1    2048 15628053134 15628051087  7,3T Microsoft basic data
<dimmu90> mmmm
<dimmu90> e dici che e' grave?
<dimmu90> perche con photorec sono riuscito a recuperare un file di prova
<dimmu90> quindi ho pensato che essendo ancora li avrei potuto recuperarli in un altro modo
<krabador> dimmu90, <krabador> e recuperare dati da tali unità , è offtopic dentro questo canale
<dimmu90> :/
<pire> per ora non mi appare nulla dopo l'ultimo comando...
<dimmu90> come mai?
<krabador> pire, se non hai una connessione lenta, sta facendo parecchi aggiornamenti
<pire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21179216/
<pire> eccolo
<krabador> pire, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<dimmu90> non riesco neanche ad eliminare i file che avevo ripristinato dopo aver scoperto che non si apre
<pire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21179995/
<pire> mi dice che devo riavviare
<krabador> pire, riavvia, e torna qui
<dimmu90> scusate se insisto ma non so come sbattere la testa, forse sono in grando di ripristinare da solo, la mia domanda e' questa: dato che i file che ho perso mi occupano spazio anche se non sono presenti, il ripristino mi porta a consumare altro spazio... come posso ovviare a ciò?
<dimmu90> per di piu i file che ripristino non si aprono perche dice che solo "root" può avere i permessi, ma non so come modificarli
<pire> ci sono
<krabador> dimmu90, per l'ultima volta, il file system di tale device, non è ben supportato in linux
<pire> sono sempre non allineati
<f843d0> dimmu90: ti stai avventurando in una operazione delicata con conoscenza minima del sistema. Ma, tuttavia, osserva, che krabador ha espressamente chiarito che non è argomento del canale di supporto a GNU/Linux Ubuntu
<krabador> dimmu90, tale filesystem si maneggia bene in windows , per quanto riguarda operazioni di recupero dati di devices con tali file system, non è argomento di questo canale
<krabador> non è scusata, l'insistenza.
<dimmu90> sapete almeno consigliarmi a chi posso chiedere o e' off topic?
<krabador> dimmu90, un centro di recupero dati.
<krabador> pire, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> pire, riavvia
<krabador> Mr_Pan, un disco non puoi cifrarlo "in corso d'opera" , la cifratura del disco comporta la perdita dei dati esistenti, e per cifrare dischi si consiglia di effettuare particolari operazioni di scrittura nella media
<krabador> tuttavia si puo' cifrare la home con ecryptfs in un secondo momento
<pire> ehm...e cambiato tutto...tema configurazioni tastiera pero ora ombre e font sono allineati
<krabador> pire, perfetto, riconfigura a mano come ti piace
<pire> ok eventualmente ce un modo per tornare alla configurazione di prima
<krabador> pire, sudo rm ~/.config && sudo mv ~/.config_old ~/.config
<krabador> pire, ma ti consiglio vivamente di riconfigurare a mano , adesso che va, tutto quanto
<krabador> pire, scusa, errore di battitura
<krabador> pire, sudo rm -rf ~/.config && sudo mv ~/.config_old ~/.config
<pire> ok grazie krabador!
<indian_> krabador posso parlarti in pvt?
<pietro> buona sera
<lollo> buonasera a tutti
<lollo> una domanda forse banale ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione...è possibile modificare la vista delle cartelle e dei file sulla scrivania in modo che il testo sia posizionato accanto all'icona e non sotto?
<lollo> grazie
<lollo> ah ho l'ultima versione di xubuntu 16.04.1
<lollo> una domanda forse banale ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione...è possibile modificare la vista delle cartelle e dei file sulla scrivania in modo che il testo sia posizionato accanto all'icona e non sotto?
<lollo> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-28
<LoZioNe> krabador,ma mi hai bannato?
<lollo> buongiorno
<lollo> una domanda forse banale ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione...è possibile modificare la vista delle cartelle e dei file sulla scrivania in modo che il testo sia posizionato accanto all'icona e non sotto?
<lollo> grazie
<akis24> lollo: apri il gestore dei file e vai su " preferenze " e avrai le varie opzioni disponibili
<akis24> lollo: comunque di solito le icone del desktop hanno quella disposizione non saprei se esise la possibilita' di cambiare la disposizione del testo
<lollo> grazie akis24, ho cambiato le preferenze ma i file e le cartelle sulla scrivania non sono cambiati, c'è un modo alternativo?
<glpiana> probabilmente no. hai già visto da qualche parte una configurazione del genere, lollo ?
<lollo> no, ero abituato con windows c'era un'applicazione che faceva questo ma non ricordo il nome.
<akis24> lollo: " preferenze della scrivania " e trovi le opzioni disponibili in ogni caso applicazione per winz gira su quel sistema e non su ubuntu ovviamente
<lollo> si akis24 pensavo ci fosse una cosa simile per xubuntu. Da preferenze scrivania non c'è quel parametro
<Framarchino> Ciao a tutti. Spero di non aver sbagliato chat. Mi arriva praticamente ad ogni accensione di pc questa informazione.
<Framarchino> riguarda ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Framarchino> I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<glpiana> Framarchino, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Framarchino> ok
<glpiana> poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> Framarchino, quando ha finito, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21250726/
<glpiana> Framarchino, per cortesia, cerca di dare i comandi così come ti vengono consigliati
<Framarchino> oddio cos'ho fatto?
<Framarchino> io ho fatto copia incolla...
<glpiana> Framarchino, guarda che comando ti ho suggerito e cosa hai invece scritto
<Framarchino> quello di update? Poi l'ho riscritto...
<glpiana> Framarchino, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Framarchino> fatto
<glpiana> Framarchino, vediamo l'output allora
<Framarchino> Mi da una cosa strana
<glpiana> vediamo la cosa strana
<Framarchino> Posso mandarti la schermata?
<glpiana> !image | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Framarchino> glpiana http://prntscr.com/byioaz
<Framarchino> Se clicco su ok non succede nulla
<glpiana> Framarchino, premi il tasto TAB: si evidenzierà OK. al che, premi invio
<Framarchino> Fatto. Dovrebbe avermelo configurato
<glpiana> a posto allora
<Framarchino> ah no mi dice scaricamento non riuscito... Ma io non so manco cos'è...
<Framarchino> devo installarlo per forza?
<glpiana> !paste | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21251215/
<glpiana> Framarchino, ls /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/ | pastebinit
<Framarchino> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/21251215/
<Framarchino> ok
<Framarchino> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/21251451/
<glpiana> Framarchino, sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*
<glpiana> Framarchino, poi dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Framarchino> glpiana sei un genio http://paste.ubuntu.com/21251574/
<Framarchino> glpiana grazie! Credo che siamo apposto no?
<glpiana> sì, a posto
<sacarde> ciao
<Framarchino> glpiana grazie!
<sacarde> che differenza pratica c'e' tra usare: do-release-upgrade -d
<sacarde> e do-release-upgrade -p
<ExPBoy> sacarde, digita in un terminale man do-release-upgrade e leggi
<sacarde> -d aggiorna alla "devel release"
<sacarde> -p alla "ubuntu-proposed"
<ExPBoy> bene a posto
<sacarde> non so cosa e' "ubuntu-proposed"
<ExPBoy> sacarde, meglio evitare i proposed
<sacarde> il mio problema e' questo...
<sacarde> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2331881
<ExPBoy> sacarde, il 14.04 non mi sembra sia supportato siamo al 16.04 ma non vorrei sbagliarmi
<sacarde> il 14.04 e' una LTS
<ExPBoy> sacarde, aggiorna al 16.04 dopo aver provato da live
<tamagochi> Buongiorno
<sacarde> ma se eseguo: do-release-upgrade
<sacarde> non mi trova release
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> sacarde, scaricati la live
<tamagochi> ho un problema con lo schermo che sdoppia l'immagine sul desktop
<sacarde> dici di reinstallare?
<ExPBoy> sacarde,  ancora: prima prova da live
<ExPBoy> poi se tutto va bene installi
<tamagochi> in questa chat si puo' mettere una foto?
<ExPBoy> !image | tamagochi
<ubot-it> tamagochi: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tamagochi> http://prnt.sc/byizhi
<tamagochi> ho fatto giusto?
<ExPBoy> tamagochi, si ma hai provato con i settaggi del monitor?
<tamagochi> sono davvero un neofita... dove devo agire?
<tamagochi> proprio .....passo...passo.... (grazie)
<ExPBoy> eh non pposso conoscere tutti i portatili del mondo
<tamagochi> hai ragione
<ExPBoy> vedi le istruzioni
<tamagochi> comunque la parola chiave è "settaggio monitor"
<ExPBoy> tamagochi, secondo me si e ancora meglio orrizonntale :)
<tamagochi> tieni presente che fino a due giorni fa funzionava tutto regolarmente...e da anni....
<ExPBoy> tamagochi, e in questi due giorni che hai fatto?
<tamagochi> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!! saperlo!!!! :)
<ExPBoy> ecco bene
<asot78> Buongiorno, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04, mi viene visualizzato un messaggio di errore nel gestore pacchetti quando faccio aggiorna. Chi mi può aiutare grazie
<ExPBoy> figurati se posso saperlo io :)
<tamagochi> grazie comunque... mi dedichero' al settaggio monitor...
<tamagochi> c'e' qualche cosa secondo te su cui devo focalizzarmi?
<ExPBoy> tamagochi, buona fortuna
<tamagochi> dico il cercare di qualche cosa in particolare....
<ExPBoy> tamagochi, devi provare
<tamagochi> ok... così so' che cosa fare nel weekend.. heheheheh GRAZIE !!!!!!!!!!!!! ;)
<asot78> Buongiorno, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04, mi viene visualizzato un messaggio di errore nel gestore pacchetti quando faccio aggiorna. Chi mi può aiutare grazie
<Carlin0> asot78, sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> asot78, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asot78> carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21253554/
<Carlin0> asot78, chiudi gestore pacchetti e quanto altro tipo software center e  rifai
<asot78> ok
<asot78> Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21253764/
<Carlin0> asot78, hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali e ti danno problemi
<asot78> Carlin0 capito sempre lo stesso problema, allora un consiglio da dove mi consigli di scaricare la prossima volta? solo da gnome software Center?
<asot78> Carlin0 esiste un metodo per io cercare il software non ufficiale e disinstallarlo?
<asot78> Carlin0 perchè non so quale sia
<Carlin0> asot78, sempre in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<asot78> Carlin0 nn mi da nulla con questo comando
<Carlin0> asot78, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<asot78> Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21254485/
<Carlin0> asot78, che de usi ? gnome unity o cosa ?
<asot78> Carlin0 Xubuntu quindi credo xfce
<Carlin0> ecco
<Carlin0> asot78, sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> asot78, ti si apre un file
<Carlin0> asot78, all'ultima riga in basso metti il cancelletto all'inizio della riga
<Carlin0> facendolo diventare così # deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 contrib
<Carlin0> asot78, salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> e dopo dai sudo apt update
<asot78> Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21254800/
<Carlin0> non da + errori
<Carlin0> sei a posto
<asot78> Carlin0 devo disinstallare qualcosa? Risolto?
<Carlin0> sei a posto
<asot78> Carlin0 grazie tante e complienti ottimo supporto ciao buonagiornata
<Carlin0> ciao
<ZopThePop> cè qualcuno?
<Guest82901> salve a tutti e a tutte ho dei problemi con ubuntu lubuntu 16.04.1
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest82901> mi da problemi con alcuni giochi con playonlinux
<Guest82901> ok
<b000lt> buona sera a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | b000lt
<ubot-it> b000lt: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | b000lt
<b000lt> avrei bisogno di un aiuto con lo sfondo animato di matrix, seguo la guida, ma al comando cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xapps co xwinwrap
<b000lt> mi dice :Unknown host cvs.freedesktop.org.
<b000lt> qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie mille
<f843d0> b000lt: direi che il server è giù, non funziona nemmeno il browsing dei repo
<nemox> #fabiothomasbau
<ale__> ciao a tutti, esiste la possibilità di aggiornare un ubuntu 10.04, o di avanzare la versione in versione successiva??
<cristian_c> ale__: no, è obsoleta da anni, devi installare da zero una di quelle ancora supportate
<ale__> <cristian_c>grazie
<Trallallallero> Buonasera
<Trallallallero> c'è nessuno a cui rompere un po' le balle per un problema di booting?
<f843d0> Trallallallero: le premesse sono tutte pessime. Modo di porsi e nick sono portatori di sciagura
<Trallallallero> Mh. Suggerimenti per risolvere la cosa?
<Trallallallero> Il nick non lo cambio.
<f843d0> Trallallallero: intuisco la professionalità, ma se pensi che chiunque abbia capito lontanamente "un problema di booting"...
<f843d0> !dettagli ! Trallallallero
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<f843d0> !dettagli | Trallallallero
<ubot-it> Trallallallero: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Trallallallero> Ok. Sto usando ubuntu 16.04 LTS, e sto cercando di installare windows 7 da chiavetta usb. Ho formattato e preparato una partizione nfts sulla pendrive e con multiwriter ci ho messo sopra Windows 7
<f843d0> !windows | Trallallallero
<ubot-it> Trallallallero: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Trallallallero> ora, ho cambiato l'ordine di boot del bios mettendo la pendrive come prima, ma non me la vede e mi parte ubuntu. provo a togliere le altre opzioni di boot per lasciare solo la pendrive ed a quel punto mi da errore "reboot and select proper boot device orr insert boot media in selected boot device"
<Harry> ciao e buonasera qualcuno che puoi darmi un consiglio con l'installazione di ubuntu 16.4 da usb in dual boot con win 10. Tutto ok fino a quando non installa grub.Mi si blocca e non mi permette ne di uscire ne di continuare l'nstallazione.  L'errore è "not possible to install bootloader at the specified location". Consigli?
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-29
<Fabrizio1> Buona giornata
<Fabrizio1> Qualcuno di voi usa gambas ?
<mrlol198> net
<Giano> Ciao a tutti ho un problema nel cercare di fare l'aggiornamento a 16.04 si è piantato ho forzato l'arresto pensando che ripartisse invece mi dà un errore strano non so cosa fare. Aiuto
<ExPBoy> Giano, come hai fatto l'aggiornamento?
<ExPBoy> a bene
<Giano> Come posso fare a mettere una foto?
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giano> E che lo sto usando sul cellulare e tutte le volte che faccio qualcosa mi butta fuori
<Giano> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> Giano, se non rispondi alle domande e fai dentro e fuori è difficile aiutarti se non impossibile
<Giano> Scusami tanto ma come dicevo sono sul cellulare e quando cerco di caricare la fotografia o altro mi butta fuori dalla chat
<ExPBoy> mi spiace collegati con un pc altrimenti non possiamo fare nulla
<Giano> Purtroppo non ho un altro computer dici che da qua non possiamo fare proprio nulla?
<ExPBoy> Giano, come hai aggiornato?
<Giano> Mi ha chiesto in automatico tramite gli aggiornamenti se volevo aggiornare, si è piantato quando mi chiedeva di accettare una cosa di Microsoft
<glpiana> i soliti font
<ExPBoy> già
<ExPBoy> Giano, se tu avessi una live...si risolverebbe
<Giano> Non posso in qualche modo forzare l'aggiornamento e farlo continuare?
<glpiana> Giano, prova un avvio in recovery (seconda voce del menu di grub)
<glpiana> Giano, dall'elenco successivo scegli la seconda voce
<glpiana> quando arrivi a un menu, scegli la voce che riporta il termine "dpkg"
<Giano> Quindi se ho capito bene spengo e riaccendo
<glpiana> Giano, scusa, ma è acceso adesso il pc?
<Giano> Sì su una schermata nera con stringhe bianche dove mi dà un errore
<glpiana> Giano, premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare e poi segui le indicazioni che ti ho scritto sopra
<Giano> Ok faccio
<Giano> Come faccio ad entrare nel grub?
<glpiana> Giano, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<Giano> Si
<glpiana> Giano, allora quando il pc si riavvia premi e tieni premuto il tasto maiusc di sinistra
<Giano> Mi ha riportato ad un terminale
<Giano> Mi chiede login e pass
<glpiana> Giano, se ti chiede login e password non hai fatto bene ciò che ti ho detto ma può andare bene lo stesso
<glpiana> fai login e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Giano> Fatto
<glpiana> Giano, ancora una volta
<Giano> Sta facendo delle cose, appena finisce ripeto
<Giano> Intanto che il computer lavora posso chiederti che cos'era quella cosa di Windows? Cosa c'entra con Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Giano, è la eula dei font di caratteri microsoft
<Giano> Ci mette molto, è normale?
<glpiana> Giano, beh, se sta installando e configurando pacchetti è normale
<Giano> Fatto la seconda volta non ha fatto nessun azione
<Giano> adesso cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Giano, ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare e vediamo se avvia normalmente
<Giano> Ci mette molto di più  ma sembra tutto normale.
<glpiana> bene. magari prova un riavvio
<Giano> Mi dice che ha incontrato un problema interno. Lo segnalo e cerco di fare gli aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> Giano, meglio se ti scarichi una live del 16.04
<ExPBoy> e fai una installazione pulita dopo aver salvato i dati
<Giano> E da li seguo le indicazioni per l'aggiornamento?
<Giano> Ok ho letto dopo
<Kikko354> qualcuno ha provato il LAMP 16.04? E' sicuro per essere
<ExPBoy> Giano, poi provi da live se tutto procede bene installi
<Giano> Ok, hai qualche versione da consigliarmi o la classica?
<Kikko354> qualcuno ha provato il LAMP 16.04? E' sicuro per essere  online secondo voi?
<glpiana> !chat | Kikko354
<ubot-it> Kikko354: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Kikko354, consulta le loro risorse, troverai informazioni piu' utili.
<Kikko354> grazie ma sulla chat-it non danno queste informazioni
<Kikko354> krabador: mi dicono di venire qui
<ExPBoy> qui?
<glpiana> lol
<Kikko354> o c'è un canale apposito per il LAMP?
<glpiana> Kikko354, di sicuro non è questo
<glpiana> !chat | Kikko354
<ubot-it> Kikko354: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> e 2
<Kikko354> ma scusate, non è perfettamente attinente ?
<Kikko354> il LAMP fa parte di ubuntu o sbaglio?
<krabador> Kikko354, lamp non è ubuntu .
<krabador> !topic | Kikko354
<ubot-it> Kikko354: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<ExPBoy> anche qualsiasi altra procedura installata tipo un programma per lanciare missili lo è?
<ExPBoy> (ma poi che ti costa cambiare canale?)
<Giano> Grazie dell'aiuto
<Kikko354> krabador: LAMP non fa parte di Ubuntu? E di cosa fa parte?
<Kikko354> krabador: non sto parlando del lamp di altre distribuzioni
<Kikko354> se non trovo informazioni sul canale ufficiale italiano, penso che questo canale non sia d'aiuto a chi sta cercando di capire, o no?
<Kikko354> di cosa si parla qui? Di Topolino?
<Kikko354> Mah! Non ci rientrero' piu'
<Kikko354> auguri
<krabador> i brillanti professionisti di domani...
<simd99> come posso configurare un joystick usb su ubuntu ?
<glpiana> simd99, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/JoystickGenerico
<simd99> quindi lo devo installare del software center
<danig> salve a tutti; scusate se sono apparso nei giorni scorsi per poi scomparire ma ho scelto dei momenti sbagliati; ora ho un paio d'ore libere e mi serve aiuto per fare un fix di un problema: sul pc fisso di casa ho installato win7 e con il cavo ethernet a muro riesco a navigare; lo stesso cavo fa navigare anche sul mac portatile. ora vorrei installar
<danig> e ubuntu 14.04 LTS sul fisso rimuovendo win7 per motivi di lavoro. ho masterizzato il dvd con la .iso ma quando avvio l'installazione il computer mi dice che non c'è la rete (l'installazione suggerisce di installare con la rete). adesso ho messo la live di ubuntu 14.04 su un altro portatile su cui ho il wifi (che funziona). il mio problema quindi è
<danig>  installare ubuntu 14.04 sul PC fisso facendo un fix sulla rete. anche su questo portatile da cui scrivo il cavo ethernet non funziona
<danig> ho molta urgenza di risolvere....
<glpiana> danig, hai provato, invece di avviare l'installazione, ad avvia la prova di ubuntu?
<danig> sto facendolo ora dal portatile; la mia streategia, visto che il portatile da lo stesso problema è fare test sul portatile per poi ripetere la procedura sul fisso
<danig> ora sto su "try ubuntu" da un portatile che non vede la rete ethernet ma che a differenza del fisso ha anche la wifi che mi permette di parlare con voi
<krabador> danig, fisso e notebook hanno uefi ?
<glpiana> danig, considera però che assai probabilmente i due pc hanno hardware differenti
<danig> oddio il fisso mi pare che abbia bios uefi
<danig> sul portatile no
<danig> però entrambi non vedono la rete ethernet, hanno questo in comune
<krabador> danig, sul fisso disabilita uefi, impostando legacy , fa partire di nuovo la prova
<krabador> danig, 14.04 non supporta uefi quanto 16.04
<danig> krabador: ok ma ora un dvd solo e sto sul portatile, se è possibile vorrei fare il fix prima sul portatile
<danig> krabador si può fare?
<krabador> danig, schede diverse hanno differenti motivi per non funzionare
<krabador> considerando che è particolarmente raro che la lan non vada.
<danig> krabador però sul fisso non ho la wifi e non posso mandarti nessun output di comando
<krabador> danig, fai un file di testo con sudo lshw -C network , che mandi da un'altra postazione.
<danig> kabrador ok concorto sullo spostarmi sul pc fisso, ma come ti mando il file di testo da un'altra postazione in maniera veloce? dovrei usare una pennetta
<danig> è parecchio incasinato come protocollo! comunque fammi aggiungere che nemmeno con la .iso del 16.04 funziona la rete via cavo
<krabador> danig, senza sapere l'hardware parliamo di nulla.
<danig> ok quello che sto dicendo è se possiamo fare il fix e capire qualcosa prima da questo portatile, comunque ho urgenza di fare un fix anche qui; solo questo
<danig> nemmeno questo portatile vede la lan
<krabador> danig, ma se sono cose diverse, non ha senso
<danig> krabador sono d'accordo ma se facciamo prima il portatile mi riesce più comodo
<danig> intnato riavvio la live qui sul portatile, mi sta venendo in mente che forse anche questo è UEFI
<danig> ci rivediamo fra 5 minuti!
<BONZO> SALVE
<andreji> salve a tutti
<andreji> volevo installare ubuntu creando una partizione su windows 10
<krabador> !installazione | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> andreji, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<andreji> ma ho visto che posso ridurre il volume di soli 50 Gb .. ne volevo almeno 100, come posso aumentare il volume disponibile?
<krabador> andreji, cancellando roba.
<andreji> hahahaha
<krabador> bah.
<andreji> si ma ho disponibili 308 Gb !!
<andreji> perche posso ridurre solo di 50!
<ExPBoy> !partizioni | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<krabador> forse la partizione che stai toccando, ha solo 50gb liberi.
<krabador> andreji, un hard disk non è un vaso un cui ci sono dentro i dati a caso.
<andreji> nono..ho controllato bene, sono proprio 308 i giga liberi
<krabador> andreji, carica il supporto di installazione di ubuntu in sessione di prova, apri gparted, fai un'immagine , e postala qui
<krabador> altrimenti parliamo di nulla.v
<krabador> !image | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andreji> ok, ci metterò un po'
<andreji> questo che ho detto l'ho visto da windows su gestione computer/archiviazione /gestione disco
<krabador> connettiti qui da li
<andreji> va bene
<susizza> ho aggiornato la nuova versione e non si avvia più
<susizza> schermo nero
<krabador> !ripristino | susizza
<ubot-it> susizza: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<susizza> ok ma se faccio nuova installazione perderò tutti i dati?
<krabador> susizza, leggi bene il link
<susizza> speriamo
<susizza> grazie
<krabador> di niente
<andreji> avevo scritto qualche ora fa, perchè volevo installare ubuntu creando una partizione su windows 10, e nonostante abbia 308 Gb liberi, da windows mi diceva che potevo creare una partizione al massimo di 50 Gb
<Carlin0> andreji, 50 gb bastano e avanzano
<krabador> andreji, sei entrato qui dalla sessione di prova ubuntu?
<andreji> sisi
<andreji> adesso posto la schermata
<krabador> andreji, bene, allora apri il terminale
<krabador> andreji, oh, ancora meglio
<andreji> chat.ubuntu-it.org
<andreji> scusate
<krabador> eeehm.,.
<krabador> ecco
<andreji> http://imgur.com/a/z9B67
<krabador> andreji, allora, windows 10 ha avvio rapido abilitato ?
<andreji> si ma magari se potevo metterne più di 50 visto che lo userei spesso sarebbe meglio
<andreji> si
<andreji> ho fatto partire l'usb dalle impostazioni di avvio avanzato
<krabador> andreji, allora, avvio rapido va disabilitato, deframmenta windows, poi ricarichi la sessione di prova, come hai fatto adesso, poi apri lo stesso programma di cui hai postato la schermata
<andreji> la deframmentazione l'ho gia fatta
<andreji> la stavo facendo prima mentre scrivevo qui
<krabador> tasto destro su /dev/sda4 , selezioni "resize/move" se è in inglese, e ridimensioni di quanto ti serve
<krabador> andreji, disabilita avvio rapido, e rifallo lo stesso il defrag, durerà pochissimo
<andreji> ok
<andreji> vado
<andreji> come disattivo l'avvio rapido?
<andreji> vabe lo troverò
<Susizza> Buongiorno ho letto la guida ho installato aggiornamento di ubunto ma non si avvia più
<Susizza> ho provato a avviare da cd
<Susizza> ma quando avvia l'installazione non posso ripristinare
<Susizza> posso solo re installare perdendo tutto
<Sal89> Salve. Provato ad installare su secondo hard disk staccando ssd con Windows. Se attacco entrambi in ide FUNZIONA ubuntu dopo aver selezionato hard disk nel
<Sal89> nel boot menu
<Sal89> Ext4 journaling e boot nell intero hard disk n2. (Seconda partizione)
<Sal89> Suggerimenti?
<krabador> "Se attacco entrambi in ide FUNZIONA ubuntu dopo aver selezionato hard disk nel boot menu "
<krabador> quindi ?
<Sal89> Ma non funziona Windows. BSOD
<krabador> completa la domanda allora.
<krabador> !dettagli | Sal89
<ubot-it> Sal89: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Sal89> Come faccio a far funzionare nella seconda partizione del secondo hard disk ubuntu (tramite f12 boot menu) e ssd con Windows sopra. Entrambi in ahci. No. Ci sono riuscito
<krabador> beh, mettiti d'accordo con te stesso :D
<Sal89> Ultimo ubuntu desktop. Installato su cd
<Sal89> Da errore: gave up waiting for root device bin/sh
<krabador> Sal89, come ti è stato detto qui, se volevi un'installazione di ubuntu in modo da richiamarla soltanto tramite il tasto rapido di boot in bios, il bootloader grub, andava installato nel disco in cui sarebbe stata presente la root di ubuntu, il famoso secondo disco quindi, in modo che se in bios fosse settato il primo disco come periferica di boot, sarebbe tranquillamente partito windows
<krabador> se con iltasto di seleziione boot del bios della macchina, si selezional il secondo, parte il bootloader grub che consente l'accesso ad ubuntu
<krabador> Sal89, tu cosa hai fatto e come ?
<Sal89> Questo. Installato il boot load er nel hard disk2. Dove è presente la root ubuntu
<Sal89> ma funziona solo se stacco ssd. Oppure se metto ide (quando sono entrambi collegati). Grazie del supprro
<krabador> Sal89, l'altra volta hai detto di voler un'installazione da caricare ""(tramite f12 boot menu)"
<Sal89> Si. Questo voglio. Per questo il boot loderò l'ho installato sul hd2. Sbagliato?
<krabador> se sono entrambi collegati, e selezioni il secondo disco all'accensione , "tramite f12 boot menu" , cosa succede?
<Sal89> su hard disk2 ci sono due partizioni
<Sal89> se seleziono HD2 (dove sta ubuntu) da errore dopo che compare grub
<krabador> Sal89, non fraintendere, sei italiano?
<Sal89> wsce gave Up waiting
<krabador> Sal89, non fraintendere, sei italiano?
<Sal89> Si e credo di scrivere in modo esatto il mio problema, forse qui siete troppo esperti o non capite. . Lo faccio più schematico? - ssd (Windows) - HD (part1)
<Sal89> - HD prt1 (archivio) - HD part2 (ubuntu)
<krabador> Sal89, calmo per favore, che per formulare la domanda , c'hai messo 10 minuti
<krabador> Sal89, specifica che windows hai , e se c'è uefi
<krabador> Sal89, inoltre, sarebbe meglio se accedessi qui dalla sessione di prova ubuntu, con entrambi i dischi attaccati.
<Sal89> - ssd win7 64 bit. Bios legacy vecchio
<Sal89> Non posso con entrambi. Per farlo devo solo mettere ide nel bios
<Sal89> Sono anche con internet staccato per colo di Vodafone
<krabador> Sal89, sessione di prova ubuntu
<krabador> con entrambi i dischi attaccati
<krabador> Sal89, hai ancora il supporto di installazione?
<Sal89> Ho il dvd dove ho masterizzato iso
<krabador> ecco, carica quello in sessione di prova
<krabador> ed entra qui da li .
<Sal89> Via live quindi. Allora appena ho di nuovo internet riprovo grazie mille per ora.
<Ciro> Buona sera, nel tentativo di aggiornamento, mi è uscito questo messaggio:  The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<Ciro> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Ciro: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ciro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21419359/
<cristian_c> Ciro: prima chiudi il software center
<cristian_c> e ridai il comando
<Ciro> non è mai stato aperto, ho solo una pen drive collegata in lettura
<cristian_c> Ciro: allora chiudi qualunque programma simile, esempio synaptic, ecc...
<cristian_c> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-30
<tedleo> Buongiorno, sto tentando di installare Lubuntu su un vecchio acer con xp ma non riesco, il problema è che sia da dvd che da usb il so non viene rilevato e non accade nulla, cioè non parte l'installazione. Ho seguito le istruzioni andando sul bios e impostando correttamente il boot, ma non parte...aiuto Leandro
<cristian_c> tedleo: hai controllato md5 del file .iso?
<cristian_c> tedleo: e come hai masterizzato il file .iso?
<tedleo> Ho usato in prima battuta il programma unetbootin-windows-625.exe, e ho masterizzato i file con un normale programma di masterizzazione, poi ho provato a riversare direttamente il fie iso sempre con un comune proramma di masterizzazione, infine ho provato anche Live usb creator
<cristian_c> tedleo: parlo del dvd
<tedleo> Con live usb creato si crea una macchina virtuale che però psrte con difficoltà, ma io vorrei installarlo su hd formattando il tutto
<cristian_c> !usbwin | tedleo
<ubot-it> tedleo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> !iso | tedleo
<ubot-it> tedleo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> tedleo: che c'entra liveusb?
<tedleo> Boh..ho visto un tutorial su youtube
<cristian_c> !documentazione | tedleo
<ubot-it> tedleo: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> !installazione | tedleo
<ubot-it> tedleo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tedleo> I dvd l'ho creato usand ashampoo come programma di masterizzzazione e semplicemente usando il comando crea cd/dvd a partire da fie iso
<tedleo> Il fileiso di lubuntu l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> tedleo: segui le prime due guide segnalate dal bot
<cristian_c> tedleo: e controlla md5
<tedleo> cos'è md5?
<cristian_c> !md5 | tedleo
<ubot-it> tedleo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | tedleo
<ubot-it> tedleo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> tedleo: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve per consultare quanto linkato
<tedleo> Grazie, credo di avere un bel po di materiale adesso...passo alla fase di studio e poi se ho problemi o domande mi farò risentire
<cristian_c> perfetto
<tedleo> A presto
<andreji> non so se vi ricordate di me
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> pass atroppa gente per ricordarsi di tutti
<andreji> vorrei installare ubuntu creando una partizione su windows 10
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<andreji> ma nonostente abbia 300 Gb liberi, su windows 10 vedo che posso ridurre solo di 50 Gb
<andreji> e in realt' volevo darne almeno 100 ad ubuntu
<andreji> ho deframmentato, ma non cambia nulla
<Mr_Pan> andreji, 50 per ubuntu basta e avanzano ...
<andreji> posso fare qualcosa_
<Mr_Pan> parlo per l'installazione 50 sono esagerati ... poi dipende quanti GB vuoi per la /home ..,
<Mr_Pan> andreji, se fai installazione e scegli "installa di fianco a windows" alla fine avrai un sistema dual-boot
<andreji> volevo averne 100 come spazio per ubuntu, non so come spiegarlo
<Mr_Pan> andreji, ho capito...
<andreji> ma posso ridurre anche di pi\ di quello che windows mi dice_
<andreji> scusate ma il mio punto interrogativo [ questo _
<Mr_Pan> andreji, questo però implica che in fase di installazione dovrai eseguire un partizionamento manulae ...sei in grado ?
<andreji> non credo di averlo mai fatto
<andreji> non [ la prima volta che installo ubuntu pero
<andreji> avevo installato altre versioni quanche tempo ffa ma mi dava vari problemi
<Mr_Pan> andreji, allra dai una letta alla guida che ti ho linkato sopra relativa all'installazione
<Mr_Pan> andreji, per i problema del ridimensionamento di windoes non posso aiutarti chidi in ##windows
<andreji> grazie
<andreji> ma mi darebbe problemi se riducessi lo spazio pi\ di quanto mi dice windows
<andreji> ?
<andreji> perche altrimenti lo farei e basta
<cristian_c> andreji:
<cristian_c> andreji: su windows può essere che l'ibernazione ibrida impedisca una riduzione massiccia
<cristian_c> andreji: anche se lo spazio disponibile è maggiore
<cristian_c> andreji: quindi, se hai già deframmentato il disco
<cristian_c> andreji: prova a controllare l'impostazione fastboot, sia su windows 10 che nel bios
<andreji> l ibernazione l ho disattivata dal prompt
<andreji> cosa dovrei fare di preciso ?
<cristian_c> !windows | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> andreji: prompt di che?
<andreji> di windows
<cristian_c> ahh, ho capito
<andreji> ma li non mi rispondono, ho provato
<cristian_c> andreji: qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> andreji: per quanto riguarda windows, consulta la documentazione del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> che puoi trovare con una ricerca online
<andreji> si lo so, ma chiedevo qui perche nella giuda all installazione di ubuntu { scritto che si deve fare questa procedura di vedere lo spazio riducibile su windows
<cristian_c> andreji: e ripeto, se non sai come effettuare operazioni su windows, consulta la documentazione del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> qui ti si è detto quale potrebbe essere la causa
<cristian_c> non si fa formazione su windows
<andreji> ok
<andreji> intanto grazie
<andreji> vedo di risolvere
<cristian_c> di niente
<alessandr4> buon giorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | alessandr4
<ubot-it> alessandr4: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alessandr4> grazie @ubot-it, ho un problema audio, in pratica da stanotte improvvisamente non mi si sente piu l'audio, uso una versione live ogni volta che uso il pc, perche non è il mio ma della mia tipa ecco, sto scrivendo proprio da questo pc, puoi darmi una mano :) ?
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, è una live che ti mantiene le impostazioni oppure ogni volta che la avvi riparte tutto da zero?
<fabio_cc> *avvii
<alessandr4> credo ripara tutto da zero, perche ogni volta devo rimettere la password del wifi :/ e modificare alcuni parametri dello screen server
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, ok, quindi se l'audio non si sente è un problema del pc, mica di ubuntu, dato che ad ogni avvio la configurazione si resetta
<alessandr4> è un pc fisso collegato alla tv con un jack audio, in passato è gia successo poi si è risistemato da solo..
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, appunto, sarà questione di collegamenti, ricontrollali
<alessandr4> non puo essere qualcosa inerente i driver ? perche per esempio una volta su 10, non mi vede la pennetta wifi al primo avvio e cosi devo spegnere e accendere e poi la vede
<f843d0> alessandr4: esiste un OS installato nativo che può usare correttamente l'audio?
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, inoltre puoi controllare da terminale con alsamixer che non ci siano volumi a 0 oppure silenziati (MM)
<alessandr4> windows con un altro grosso problema inutilizzabile ahahhaha
<f843d0> alessandr4: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> alessandr4: amixer -q | pastebinit
<f843d0> alessandr4: l'ultimo comando restituisce un link che devi copiare qui in canale per farci vedere l'output
<alessandr4> ok grazie f843d0 do un attimo il comando
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, è una live, un problema o te lo da sempre oppure mai, perché ad ogni avvio la configurazione si resetta
<alessandr4> mi dice che il pacchetto pastebinit  non è stato trovato
<alessandr4> [root@localhost pclinuxos-lxde]# apt-get install pastebinit
<alessandr4> Lettura della lista di pacchetti... Done
<alessandr4> Calcolo dell'albero delle dipendenze... Done
<alessandr4> E: Il pacchetto pastebinit non è stato trovato
<alessandr4> [root@localhost pclinuxos-lxde]# amixer -q | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> f843d0, non usava neppure ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> infatti ..
<alessandr4> ciao rieccomi, ho incoolato quello che mi dava ma mi ha fatto uscire
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, tu non stai usando una live di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, qui non avrai supporto
<fabio_cc> !chat | alessandr4
<ubot-it> alessandr4: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandr4> si che la sto usando, è un cd che metto ogni volta senza intaccare l'hdd
<fabio_cc> [12:48:36] <alessandr4> [root@localhost pclinuxos-lxde]# apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, stai usando pclinuxos
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, non è ubuntu
<alessandr4> ahhhhhh, ho capito, non lo sapevo scusate ^.^
<alessandr4> se usero una live di ubuntu vabene ?
<fabio_cc> alessandr4, secondo te? questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu
<alessandr4> vabbe ok, pero stai tranquillo e non agitarti
<alessandr4> ciao mr simpatia :P
<paul0897> hi
<krabador> paul0897, allora LAMP?
<tommys95> buongiorno, mi servirebbe aiuto per il wifi visto che spesso (pur essendo collegato) non carica niente e sono quindi costretto a disattivarlo e poi rittivarlo
<una_info> Buonasera a tutti
<una_info> cerco una info: la differenza tra ubuntu e lubuntu è solo a livello di grafica?
<f843d0> una_info: si, il DE
<una_info> quindi per un pc un po vecchiotto qual è la derivata più consigliata: lubuntu o xubuntu?
<f843d0> una_info: lubuntu è il più minimale
<una_info> tu quale consigli?
<una_info> lubuntu?
<f843d0> !chat | una_info
<ubot-it> una_info: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> 'sera, gente. problema: nuovo laptop per la ex. lenovo g70-70. dual-boot ubuntu 16.04/win 7. tutto regolare, tranne per un piccolo particolare che non riesco a spiegarmi: il tasto 0 del pad numerico all'avvio non funziona, in nessuno dei due s.o. se da terminale do' xev, parte e funziona. se riavvio in winsozz dopo questa operazione, again funziona. se spengo e riaccendo, 'muore' nuovamente. hotkeys disabilitati nel bios. opinion
<cristian_c> neramarea: 'per la ex'? O.o
<neramarea> cristian_c, non soffermarti su queste sottigliezze... ;-)
<cristian_c> il problema dello 0 è strano
<cristian_c> e comunque ai scrive wind0ws
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> neramarea: beh, dubito che xev attivi qualcosa
<neramarea> eppure...
<cristian_c> neramarea: ma quante volte hai provato?
<neramarea> non mi spiego perchè se da ubuntu riavvio in win, poi funzioni anche lì
<cristian_c> giusto per sgomberare il campo
<cristian_c> da dubbi
<neramarea> infinite, cristian_c
<neramarea> almeno trenta volte negli ultimi due giorni
<cristian_c> sì, ma xev non attiva nulòa
<neramarea> appunto!
<cristian_c> oppure è un gigantesco bug
<neramarea> bug? ma a che livello? lo 0 non funziona in nessuno dei due sistemi, se avviati a freddo.
<cristian_c> neramarea: con sudo evtest, che succede?
<cristian_c> neramarea: il bios è aggiornato
<cristian_c> neramarea: hai lo stesso problema in live o su ubuntu precedenti?
<cristian_c> neramarea: il bios è aggiornato?
<neramarea> ho provato sia prima che dopo l'aggiornamento del bios (inizialmente pensavo fosse quello, il problema)
<neramarea> ubuntu precedenti non testate
<neramarea> il problema non sussisteva con win 8.1 (preinstallato)
<neramarea> in live funziona
<neramarea> sto installando evtest
<cristian_c> neramarea: in live funziona senza tirare in ballo xev?
<neramarea> sì
<cristian_c> neramarea: e questo è rilevante
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21559656/
<neramarea> ovvio che lo è
<cristian_c> neramarea: premi 3
<neramarea> c'è un problema di fondo nella macchina, secondo me
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21559822/
<neramarea> il keycode del tasto in questione è il 90
<neramarea> c'è un modo di "duplicare" l'altro 0, il 37, ed assegnarglielo?
<cristian_c> neramarea: enter coincide con 0?
<cristian_c> sul tastierino numerico
<cristian_c> neramarea: sì, si può aggirare come hai detto
<neramarea> no, sono due tasti fisici diversi
<neramarea> mi puoi dare una dritta? io ne do' fuori. arrivo qui solo quando le ho provate tutte...
<neramarea> *non
<cristian_c> neramarea: però hai premuto enter
<cristian_c> su evtest
<cristian_c> e il led
<cristian_c> Event: time 1469912122.520421, type 17 (EV_LED), code 0 (LED_NUML), value 0 Event: time 1469912122.520421, type 4 (EV_MSC), code 4 (MSC_SCAN), value 9c Event: time 1469912122.520421, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 96 (KEY_KPENTER), value 0
<f843d0> neramarea: invece di pacioccare con xev et similia, hai provato a premere Num Lock Off e poi On?
<cristian_c> eh
<neramarea> f843d0 genio... ovvio.
<f843d0> neramarea: fenomeno, e che accade?
<neramarea> una fava.
<cristian_c> allora, fai una cosa
<neramarea> lo 0 rimane inesistente fino a che non lancio xev
<neramarea> cristian_c spiega, non ho capito;su evtest, dopo sudo evtest, ho solo premuto 3+enter
<cristian_c> neramarea: e ins sul tastierino è riconosciuto?
<cristian_c> neramarea: in evtedt non ha senso premere enter
<f843d0> Sembra ci siano problemi a livello di prodotto
<neramarea> ins non so
<cristian_c> o meglio, dopo aver scelto il dispositivo su evtest
<cristian_c> e tu hai scelto 3, la tastiera
<f843d0> Ci sono post riguardanti anche Windoze per Lenovo
<neramarea> again... rilancio evtest. dovrei premere 3 e basta?
<tommy_> chi ce
<cristian_c> neramarea: dev/input/event3: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
<cristian_c> non per altri motivi, eh
<cristian_c> tommy_: cucù
<neramarea> cristian_c, il solo tasto 3 non esegue alcunchè. non riesco a capire cosa mi stai dicendo.
<neramarea> abbi pazienza, ma il territorio è vasto e io sono niubbo.
<tommy_> sto cercando di capire qualcosa
<tommy_> x
<neramarea> pure io...
<cristian_c> neramarea: prima hai premuto 3, ed è uscito il secondo paste
<cristian_c> ...
<neramarea> no. ho premuto 3 e enter.
<neramarea> altrimenti 3 da solo rimaneva lì dov'era...
<cristian_c> tommy_: ma l'hai letto il topic del canale?
<cristian_c> neramarea: ....
<tommy_> no
<cristian_c> neramarea: Select the device event number [0-12]:
<cristian_c> tommy_: puoi sempre rimediare ;)
<cristian_c> !topic | tommy_
<ubot-it> tommy_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<neramarea> giuro, cristian_c, non riesco a capire: a cosa serve evtest?
<tommy_> bel casino
<cristian_c> krabador: che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> tommy_: che problemi hai?
<neramarea> e dev/input/event3: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard cosa mi significa?
<cristian_c> è la tastiera, neramarea
<tommy_> ho istallato ubuntu 16 .04 poi vari programmi
<neramarea> è la tastiera... cosa?
<tommy_> e adesso cerco di capire qualcosa
<cristian_c> tommy_: bene, per richieste di supporto a ubuntu, sei nel canale giusfo
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto
<tommy_> ok
<cristian_c> tommy_: ma smanetta pure, responsabilmente
<cristian_c> e leggi la documentazione ufficiale, tommy_
<tommy_> sono connesso in wi fi con smartphone samsung j5
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<neramarea> sì, tommy_, non come me, che sminchio sistemi inenarrabilmente dal 2009...
<tommy_>  ok ....il computer e un portatile ibm think pad un po anziano
<neramarea> cristian_c, cosa dovrei capire, da questo output?
<tommy_> comunque ringrazio i presenti
<tommy_> avremo altre occasioni per risentirci
<cristian_c> neramarea: se selezioni un dispositivo dall'elenco, come intuibile dall'output
<cristian_c> puoi testare, per esempio selezionando il dispositivo tastiera, i vsri tasti
<neramarea> ok
<cristian_c> le pressioni dei tasti
<cristian_c> come hai postato prima
<neramarea> ora ci sono: lancio evtest e poi premo questo dannatissimo 0
<neramarea> e ti posto l'output?
<neramarea> come sono intelligiente...
<krabador> neramarea: skylake?
<neramarea> krabador, parliamo di cpu? è un i3-4005u
<cristian_c> neramarea: sudo evtest, compare l'elenco
<neramarea> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21562386/
<cristian_c> scegli il dispositivo dall'elenco
<neramarea> sudo evtest, 3, invio, 0
<cristian_c> e testi i tasti che ti interessano
<cristian_c> 0Event: time 1469913567.273809, type 4 (EV_MSC), code 4 (MSC_SCAN), value 0b Event: time 1469913567.273809, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 11 (KEY_0), value 0
<neramarea> esatto
<cristian_c> neramarea: 0 sul keypad?
<neramarea> quello è lo 0 del pad
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lo vede
<cristian_c> provalo in qualche editor
<neramarea> lo so! ora sta funzionando
<neramarea> funziona ovunque
<cristian_c> neramarea: e allora evtest fa lo stesso lavoro di xev?
<neramarea> openoffice, chrome, calcolatrice
<neramarea> momento... io ho avviato questa discussione DOPO aver lanciato xev e aver reso funzionante lo 0
<cristian_c> neramarea: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> neramarea: ....
<neramarea> aspè che installo pastebinit
<neramarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21562878/
<neramarea> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ho visto
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> neramarea: prova ins, che come puoi vedere coincide sul tastierino con 0
<neramarea> in che modo lo testo?
<cristian_c> neramarea: di solito come li usi i tasti in doppia battuta, sulle tastiere?
<krabador> kik
<krabador> pensa che roba...
<cristian_c> *in seconda battuta
<neramarea> mai usato Ins
<neramarea> nè stamp
<cristian_c> neramarea: c'è sem0r
<cristian_c> neramarea: c'è sempre una prima volta ;)
<neramarea> in ogni caso, non dal pad numerico
<neramarea> ok, la domanda è: come funziona Ins dal pad numerico?
<neramarea> ci devo premere assieme COSA? shift? alt? ctrl?
<cristian_c> bloc num
<cristian_c> come tutti i tastieriji numerici
<cristian_c> ne hai mai usato uno?
<neramarea> ok, ora ho capito
<neramarea> ne hai, di pazienza... ;-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21564647/
<cristian_c> neramarea: hai premuto bloc num e poi ins?
<cristian_c> Event: time 1469914886.611617, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 82 (KEY_KP0), value 0
<cristian_c> confrontato con:
<cristian_c> Event: time 1469913567.273809, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 11 (KEY_0), value 0
<cristian_c> c'è una significativa differenza
<neramarea> sì, ma ho postato solo Ins
<neramarea> vuoi anche num lock?
<cristian_c> no
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21565100/
<neramarea> bèh, vabbè
<neramarea> vedo che sono stringhe differenti.
<cristian_c> Event code 11 (KEY_0)
<neramarea> ma non capisco il significato
<cristian_c> questo non è sul tastierino
<neramarea> eppure ho premuto quello
<cristian_c> Event code 82 (KEY_KP0)
<cristian_c> questo invece è sul tastierino
<neramarea> kp=keypad?
<cristian_c> esatto
<neramarea> ok
<cristian_c> neramarea: sei sicuro di non esserti confuso
<neramarea> ?
<cristian_c> disattica bloc num e premi 0 sul tastierino
<neramarea> attivo o disattivo?
<neramarea> perchè per ins ho disattivato
<neramarea> vuoi  o ins?
<neramarea> *0
<neramarea> sequenza completa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21565520/
<cristian_c> ecco
<neramarea> ecco na mazza! anche prima ho premuto lo 0 del pad!
<cristian_c> neramarea: qui esce sempre kp0
<neramarea> vedo anh'io che ora è differente...
<cristian_c> in ogni caso
<cristian_c> neramarea: quindi, all'inizio avevi premuto il classico 0
<neramarea> o lo ha riconosciuto come tale
<cristian_c> neramarea: con bloc num attivo o disattivo
<cristian_c> ottieni sempre kp0
<cristian_c> quindi non so da dove avevi tirato fuori quello 0, diversi minuti fa
<neramarea> va bene, mettiamo che abbia premuto quello sbagliato
<neramarea> pensi ci sia una soluzione? o quantomeno una spiegazione?
<cristian_c> neramarea: prova 0 sul pad, con bloc num attivo e con bloc num disattivo
<cristian_c> in un edito di testo
<cristian_c> ovviamente, prima scrivi un testo a caso
<cristian_c> in modo da poter testare l'effetto di ins
<neramarea> ins crea un cursore nero
<neramarea> lo 0 è 0
<f843d0> neramarea: si, ma non è per razzismo, ti sostituisce il testo sottostante quando è attivo
<f843d0> neramarea: equivalente alla modalità replace di vim, per intenderci
<neramarea> e con cosa dovrebbe sostituirlo?
<f843d0> neramarea: con quello che viene INSerito in un secondo momento
<cristian_c> neramarea: spetta, però
<neramarea> aaaaah! serve a quello???
<neramarea> sì, lo fa
<cristian_c> qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21565520/
<cristian_c> neramarea: hai premuto numlock
<cristian_c> e poi lo hai ripremuto subito dopo
<neramarea> due volte
<neramarea> per attivare e per disattivare
<cristian_c> quindi hai annullato il numlock
<neramarea> per scambiare 0 e ins, certo
<cristian_c> neramarea: non hai scambiato un bel nulla
<cristian_c> se attivi numlock e lo disattivi immediatamente subito dipo
<cristian_c> è come se non l'avessi mai premuto, quando vai a toccare un tasto del pad, dopo
<neramarea> non capisco: c'è differenza se ti ho mostrato prima ins e poi 0 o viceversa???
<cristian_c> il paste parla chiaro
<cristian_c> neramarea: ah, sorry
<cristian_c> la doppia voce è relativa alla pressione e rilascio
<cristian_c> non a una doppia pressione
<neramarea> msc scan, sì
<cristian_c> coke testimoniato dai valori 1 e 0
<cristian_c> rispettivi
<neramarea> mh
<cristian_c> ok, evtest non rioeva differenze tra ins e kp0
<cristian_c> i repo , a parte grub customizer, sono a posto
<cristian_c> e non si trovano segnalazioni di bug a rigusrdo
<cristian_c> o molto simili
<cristian_c> neramarea: ha fatto sempre così sin dall'installazione
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> neramarea: fa una cosa, dal grub, carica un kernel precedente?
<neramarea> bèh, sì. ho fatto una sola installazione pulita di entrambi i sistemi
<cristian_c> neramarea: c'hai fatto con grub customizer?
<cristian_c> neramarea: fa una cosa, dal grub, carica un kernel precedente
<neramarea> con gc ho spostato windows 7, perchè il loader non era riconosciuto, e windows non partiva
<neramarea> non ho kernel precedenti
<cristian_c> neramarea: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<neramarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21567691/ ah, sì
<neramarea> ma lo faceva anche prima dell'upgrade
<cristian_c> neramarea: beh, hai un kernel precedente
<neramarea> ok, vado e torno...
<neramarea> :-(
<cristian_c> neramarea: quindi,  hai parlato di installazione pulita
<cristian_c> upgrade di che?
<neramarea> beh, poi ho aggiornato!
<cristian_c> neramarea: normali aggiornamenti di sistema'
<cristian_c> ?
<neramarea> ussegnur, cristian_c. va bene, magari sono poco ortodosso, ma di norma upgrade e dist-upgrade sono all'ordine del giorno.
<f843d0> 00:16:12< neramarea> ussegnur, cristian_c. va bene, magari sono poco ortodosso, ma di norma upgrade e dist-upgrade sono all'ordine del giorno. ---> ma dove? :)
<neramarea> sono un temerario...
<cristian_c> neramarea: bene, allora prova il -21
<neramarea> f843d0 intendo per me...
<neramarea> cristian_c, tre minuti. arrivo.
<f843d0> !amefunge | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<neramarea> cristian_c, con .21 ha funzionato già dal lightdm
<cristian_c> neramarea: molto bene
<neramarea> ma non significa nulla, è un riavvio da una situazione funzionante, come quando riavvio in windows.
<neramarea> funziona perchè stava funzionando.
<neramarea> ma se spengo, riaccendo, e non lancio xev e testo il tasto, col cavolo  he va
<neramarea> *che
<cristian_c> e allora spegni, accendi, scegli il -21 e provi
<neramarea> minuti 5/6
<neramarea> ola
<cristian_c> uhm
<neramarea> mah, cristian_c. due riavvii in .31 e tre in .21 (quest'ultimo incluso), e ha sempre funzionato.
<neramarea> io continuo ad essere perplesso.
<f843d0> !supercazzola | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<neramarea> eeeeeh???
<neramarea> :-))
<cristian_c> neramarea: non riavvii, avvii da spento
<neramarea> esatto: situazione in cui lo 0 NON funzionava. mentre ora funziona.
<cristian_c> neramarea: quindi l'hai fiwicamente spento?
<neramarea> sì
<neramarea> tolto addirittura corrente e batteria!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi con -21 va e -31 no?
<neramarea> funziona con entrambi
<cristian_c> -,-
<neramarea> già...
<cristian_c> neramarea: non lo so, sempre più strano
<cristian_c> ma l'importante è che alla fine
<cristian_c> tutto è bene quel che finisce bene
<neramarea> zio tram, 'sto notebook l'ho fatto arrivare dalla germania. l'ho pgato una fava perchè ex expo, senza dvd. e con una pippa di memeoria.
<neramarea> con una pugnetta di euri ha messo su 16gb di ram e un masterizzatore
<krabador> eeeh ..
<neramarea> l'ho preso lì perchè il modello italiano aveva un Atom saldato sulla scheda...
<neramarea> e il 4005u mi sembrava più serio...
<neramarea> comunque, 'sto 0 rimane un mistero...
<cristian_c> da non dormirci la notte
<neramarea> zio tram! par mi sì!!!
<davide1> ciao ho problemi con ubuntu 16.04 lts
<krabador> sdallagata, e alla fine l'hai presa la membership?
<davide1> buonasera sistema ubuntu non funziona
<davide1> aiuto
<krabador> !chiedi | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> !qualcuno | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davide1> ciao krabador mi puoi controllare i file del terminale tramite pastbain?
<davide1> ho bisogno il link
<davide1> ho installato ultima versione lts e non funziona
<davide1> please
<Carlin0> 01:17:24<davide1> buonasera sistema ubuntu non funziona
<krabador> !chiedi | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> sii + generico
<krabador> !dettagli | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> davide1, finquando continui con gli indovinelli, ci giriamo tutti i pollici
<davide1> il sistema non parte e non so come ho fatto adentrare con funzione ospite
<krabador> !ripristino | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<davide1> se mi dici cosa scrivere su terminale ti mando la situazione
<krabador> con un supporto di installazione di 16.04, di cui hai pero' controllato md5
<krabador> !md5 | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> della iso con cui l'hai fatto-
<davide1> è arabo per me
<krabador> rileggi con calma.
<davide1> ho copiato diverse parole dai vari link dentro al terminale
<krabador> non devi copiare niente da nessuna parte
<krabador> solo seguire la guida di ripristino
<krabador> con un supporto di installazione di 16.04, di cui hai pero' controllato md5 della iso con cui l'hai fatto-
<davide1> e dal non riuscire a far funzionare ubuntu, ora sono dentro come ospite perchè non mi accetta la password
<krabador> !md5 | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<davide1> ho provato a fare il ripristiino ed ora sono arrivato qui
<davide1> ma funziona solo come ospite
<krabador> <krabador> con un supporto di installazione di 16.04, di cui hai pero' controllato md5 della iso con cui l'hai fatto-
<krabador> hai controllato md5 della iso ?
<davide1> non so cosa vuol dire
<krabador> !md5 | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<davide1> scusa
<krabador> davide1, è la terza volta che ti mando il link che te lo spiega
<krabador> non ti scuso.
<davide1> ok
<davide1> guardo
<davide1> ho letto vado su terminale
<davide1> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<davide1> ora cosa posso fare?
<krabador> hai controllato md5?
<davide1> penso di si....il terminale dice file odirectory inesistente
<krabador> penso proprio di no
<krabador> ti prendi in giro da solo ?
<davide1> cioè?
<davide1> si perchè non so da che parte devo girarmi
<krabador> cosa hai controllato se ti ha dato ""file o directory non esistente" ?
<davide1> di ssolito quando ho un problema, mando i risultati del terminale con paast
<krabador> davide1, si solito, quando si ha una guida davanti, la si segue
<davide1> ho provato a fare quello che dice il link andando sul terminale
<krabador> davide1, non devi provare
<krabador> ma leggere e fare esattamente cio' che ti dice
<krabador> se hai problemi a capire che il comando devi mandarlo nella cartella in cui è presente ilfile iso con cui hai fatto il supporto di installazionen
<davide1> devo scaricare il file ?
<krabador> o specificando il percorso completo in cui si trova
<krabador> cerca di usare sistemi operativi piu' semplici sul lato utente.
<davide1> sto scaricando il file...è giusto?
<krabador> dove l'hai letto?
<davide1> dal link che ho ricevuto
<krabador> indicami il punto preciso in cui ti si chiede di scaricare il file iso.
<krabador> davide1, non ho tutta la notte.
<davide1> la iso
<davide1> dove cè :
<davide1> lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu
<krabador> senti davide, le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Per la quinta volta, controlla l'md5 DELLA ISO CHE HAI USATO PER FARE LA PENDRIVE O IL DVD CHE HAI USATO PER INSTALLARE UBUNTU
<krabador> se combacia, segui di nuovo la guida di ripristino
<davide1> ma che vuol dire?
<krabador> se non combacia , riscarica la iso, rifà la pendrive o il dvd, e segui comunque la guida di rispristino
<krabador> guida di ripristino, che se dovessi essertela persa, ti riposto con piacere
<davide1> come la controllo sta md5
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> davide1, buon lavoro.-
<davide1> non cè una strada più semplice?
<davide1> il ripristino ho provato già a farlo
<davide1> e sono arrivato qui in modalità ospite
<davide1> dal grub non funziona niente
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-31
<davide1> problemi di avvio di ubuntu
<davide1> cosa devo fare?
<davide> buongiorno
<davide> il sistema operativo non mi accetta la password per entrare
<davide> mi fa entrare come ospite
<davide> ubuntu 16.04
<davide> cosa fare?
<davide> help
<davide> ciao non riesco ad avviare ubuntu da quando lo ho aggiornato
<davide> cosa devo fare?
<UtopiaLuca> ciao a tutti vorrei aggiornare ubuntu ma ho paura non sono pratico mi potete seguire please?
<UtopiaLuca> sono stato qui qualche anno fa e mi avete sempre dato una mano...e vi ringrazio
<UtopiaLuca> adesso come adesso non ricordo nulla..
<UtopiaLuca> resto in attesa..
<davide> ciao non riesco ad avviare ubuntu
<davide> funziona solo in modalità ospite
<davide> perchè con la pasword non funziona
<davide> ciao chi mi aiuta? non funziona avvio ubuntu
<beppe> ho scaricato lubuntu e messo su dvd per caricarlo su pc del 2003 ma non riesco a caricare qualcuno mi può aiutare ? si ringrazia anticipatamente per la cortese collaborazione
<beppe> anche con kubuntu appena fatto ma non và
<Carlin0> beppe, che pc è? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<beppe> aspire 1353XC, amd ,14,1 xga tft lcd, 256 ddr sdram, 20 gb hdd, grazie per l'aiuto
<f843d0> beppe: ti ci vuole un miracolo, altro che aiuto
<beppe> la speranza è sempre l'ultima amorire
<Carlin0> su un coso simile potrebbe pure girarci un sistema operativo
<Carlin0> ma solo riga di comando scordati la parte grafica
<f843d0> Ma non Ubuntu o Kubuntu sicuramente
<Carlin0> f843d0, ovvio
<Carlin0> potrebbe partire da mini iso e installare il OS di base senza gui
<Carlin0> e quello dovrebbe girarci
<beppe> per adesso quando serve ho un portatile del lavoro che comunque uso poco volevo riesumare il mio in previsione di isopensione
<beppe> in compenso con kubuntu sta facendo il test hd
<beppe> almeno per adesso esito positivo pass 1
<beppe> errors 0
<beppe> vado buon appetito a tutti grazie x i consigli
<andreji> ho installato ubuntu su windows 10
<andreji> ma come faccio a scegliere sistema operativo all'avvio?
<f843d0> andreji: dovrebbe comparire GRUB, il boot loader
<f843d0> !dettagli | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<andreji> allora ho installato seguendo la guida
<andreji> e l'installazione è andata liscia
<andreji> adesso quando avvio il pc non mi appare grub
<andreji> non posso scegliere, entra diretto in windows
<f843d0> andreji: il PC è bios o UEFI?
<andreji> Uefi
<f843d0> andreji: dove hai installato GRUB?
<andreji> è da installare a parte?
<f843d0> andreji: GRUB va installato nella partizione UEFI, altrimenti non verrà caricato
<andreji> probabilmente allora non l ho installato
<andreji> c'è qualche guida in questo sito?
<f843d0> andreji: per provare, se imposti UEFI in modalità Legacy, tornerai al BIOS vecchio stile. Probabile che a quel punto ti parta GNU/Linux. Ma non Windoze.
<f843d0> !uefi | andreji
<ubot-it> andreji: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> 'su windows 10'
<f843d0> Si, spero a fianco di Win 10
<andreji> sisi a fianco di win 10
<cristian_c> andreji: e allora premi ossessivamente esc o shift all'accensione
<andreji> allora provo, e se mi entra in ubuntu installo grub da terminale?
<cristian_c> immediatamente dopo la schermata del log
<f843d0> Installare sistemi operativi su altri sistemi operativi comporta virtualizzazione, o altri meccanismi di sandboxing
<cristian_c> del logo
<andreji> poi?
<cristian_c> andreji: se premi nel momento giusto, grub appare
<andreji> ahhh capisco
<andreji> allora provo e vi aggiorno
<andreji> vado
<andreji> niente
<andreji> non sono riuscito
<cristian_c> andreji: puoi avviare la live?
<andreji> e come?
<cristian_c> andreji: e collegarti qui in chat da essa
<cristian_c> andreji: come hai installato l'os?
<andreji> dalla penna usb
<andreji> in versione di prova?
<cristian_c> andreji: sì
<andreji> ok
<cristian_c> ed entra in chat dalla versione di prova
<andreji> ci sono
<andreji> cosa faccio
<andreji> ?
<giorgio> ciao
<giorgio> nessuno ?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<giorgio> passare  a ubuntu 16.4 con pc vecchiotto cosa rischio?
<Carlin0> passare nel senso avanzare di versione ?
<giorgio> si
<Carlin0> da ?
<giorgio> 14.4
<Carlin0> che pc è ? quanta ram ? che cpu ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<giorgio> dunque pc con cpu intel duo3.16 ghz.... memoria3,9 gb os 32 bit disco 94,6 gb con ubuntu 14,4 Se passo alla versione 16.4 posso avere problemi???
<krabador> giorgio, we, quanti punti interrogativi...
<giorgio> troppi?
<krabador> giorgio, hai modo di postare il modello preciso della cpu ?
<giorgio> e8500 (?)
<krabador> non lo devi chiedere a me...
<krabador> giorgio, stai scrivendo da ubuntu 14.04 ?
<giorgio> si
<krabador> giorgio, apri il terminale ,allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto .
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21629791/....(boh !)
<Carlin0> è bello avere certezze nella vita
<giorgio> credevo fosse piu semplice
<giorgio> ok grazie mi tengo il 14,4
<lottoaale> scusate, ho reinstallato ubuntu per risolvere alcuni problemi ma ora il sistema parla inglese, ho già provato con il supporto lingue ma senza risultati, potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> lottoaale, hai installato con il pc connesso ad internet, e la lingua italiana selezionata ?
<krabador> stai scrivendo qui da li ?
<lottoaale> si, la tastiera è in italiano, anche alcune finestre ma firefox e tutti i comandi sono in inglese
<krabador> lottoaale, l'installazione è avvenuta con il pc connesso ad internet ?
<lottoaale> si, il computer era connesso, vedo che anche il calendario è in italiano
<andreab> ciao a tutti
<krabador> andandosu supporto lingue , hai avuto questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lingue_1.png  ?
<krabador> !ciao | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andreab> C'è per caso qualcuno che mi possa aiutare per un problema di audio non funzionante su ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> !qualcuno | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !chiedi | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lottoaale> no, lo faceva prima, ora l'italiano è selezionato come lingua di sistema premo su apply system wide e non succede niente
<krabador> hai problemi di connessione ?
<andreab> Ho un problema con l'audio del mio lenovo b50-30 da quando c'è stato l'aggiornamento alla ubuntu 16.04. L'audio non va. la scheda dovrebbe essere HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH. Non ho nemmeno il controllo di volume. Se vado su audio mi mette come output il dummy.
<lottoaale> no la connessione è a posto, sto usando il pc ora per scrivere
<krabador> lottoaale, apri il terminale
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> lottoaale, incolla qui il link fatto dall'ultimo
<krabador> andreab, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> andreab, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> andreab, incolla qui il link fatto dall'ultimo
<lottoaale> alessandro@alessandro:~$ sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<lottoaale> [sudo] password for alessandro: Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<lottoaale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug
<lottoaale> Please include the following information with the report:
<lottoaale> command-not-found version: 0.2.44
<andreab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21632168/
<krabador> andreab, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> andreab, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<lottoaale> ero uscito per sbaglio dal forum, il comando non funziona, not found dice...
<krabador> non sei uscito per sbaglio
<krabador> sei stato allontanato dal bot
<lottoaale> cioè?
<krabador> non si puo' incollare in canale, come puoi leggere nel topic
<krabador> ce l'hai il topic ?
<lottoaale> volevo mostrare il messaggio che usciva
<krabador> se leggi il topic, vedi come fare
<lottoaale> non sono molto esperto
<andreab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21632563/
<krabador> lottoaale, ma sai leggere ;)
<krabador> andreab, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<lottoaale> va bene, ricominciamo, ho il terminale aperto, cosa devo fare?
<krabador> hai letto il topic ?
<lottoaale> era il link di prima? io l'ho letto ma ci vedo un elenco di operazioni e non capisco
<f843d0> !topic | lottoaale
<ubot-it> lottoaale: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<lottoaale> dove, sul terminale? scusa ma sono davvero ignorante in materia...
<krabador> lottoaale, qua non è una questione di ignoranza
<krabador> io ti parlo di topic, e fai l'indifferente ?
<f843d0> lottoaale: proprio qui... scrivi quello che ti è stato indicato
<lottoaale> topic
<krabador> fuochino
<f843d0> !topic | lottoaale
<ubot-it> lottoaale: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<lottoaale> !topic|
<ubot-it> : per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<krabador> lottoaale, ok, stai prendendo in giro
<krabador> lottoaale, buona domenica
<lottoaale> ok, io scrivo" /topic." così come è scritto tra le virgolette, premo invio, il messaggio sparisce, non compare nella chat ma non succede niente
<krabador> senza .
<f843d0> lottoaale: e senza spazio come prefisso
<f843d0> lottoaale: devi premere slash poi t poi o poi p poi i poi c poi invio
<andreab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21633516/
<lottoaale> ho fatto così venti volte ma non succede assolutamente nulla
<lottoaale> sparisce solo il messaggio
<krabador> ok lottoaale , per quanto riguarda i lunghi output
<krabador> !paste | lottoaale
<ubot-it> lottoaale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> per il topic, sono le prime linee in alto, che appaiono quando entri .
<lottoaale> ok, chiarito questo punto torniamo al mio problema, il sistema parla inglese e non so come risolvere, probabilmente me lo avete gia detto ma io davvero non lo ho capito, non sto prendendo in giro nessuno
<krabador> lottoaale, che fai , tiri le briglie della conversazione?
<krabador> lottoaale, posta l'output del comando che ti ha dato problemi.
<Digital_Hacker> Come farei a disinstallare il Lubuntu 16.04
<krabador> Digital_Hacker, il mondo è caratterizzato da infinite possibilità
<andreab> ma in tutto questo io son stato abbandonato? XD
<lottoaale> penso di aver digitato il comando che non era per me ma per andeab
<krabador> lottoaale, le linee con il tuo nome prima, sono per te ...
<krabador> andreab, no, devi solo avere pazienza.
<Digital_Hacker> Qualcuno mi spiega e scusate se sono un principiante
<lottoaale> ora l'ho capito
<andreab> ok ok :D grazie
<krabador> Digital_Hacker, inizia con lo spiegare tu, che cosa vuoi fare
<krabador> Digital_Hacker, con tutti i dettagli hardware e software del pc di cui stai parlando.
<Digital_Hacker> Io vorrei disinstallare il Lubuntu 16.04 che é sul mio pc hp
<krabador> Digital_Hacker, non stai continuando ad offrire dettagli
<Digital_Hacker> E quali dettagli?
<krabador> andreab, alsamixer, da terminale
<cristian_c> Scaricamento di:5 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed InRelease [247 kB]
<cristian_c> andreab: ahiahiahi
<krabador> Digital_Hacker, le parole hardware e software, ti dicono qualcosa ?
<krabador> andreab, fa una schermata
<krabador> andreab, e postala qui
<krabador> !image | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andreab> alsamixer da terminale mi da comando non trovato
<krabador> andreab, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<lottoaale> un comando per me non c'è? per la lingua italiana intendo
<krabador> lottoaale, quelli di prima
<andreab> fatto e poi rifatto alsamixer mi da sempre non trovato
<krabador> lottoaale, non perdere tempo per favore
<krabador> andreab, alsa-mixer
<andreab> alsa-mixer
<andreab> Comando "alsa-mixer" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<andreab>  Comando "alsamixer" dal pacchetto "alsa-utils" (main)
<andreab> ok fatto
<krabador> andreab, e allora ?
<andreab> ora ho la schermata di alsamixer
<lottoaale> me li potete riscrivere per favore? entro nel terminale, digito sudo e poi....sto sudando davvero...
<krabador> <andreab> alsamixer da terminale mi da comando non trovato ---> ?
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<lottoaale> il primo o il secondo?
<andreab> http://prnt.sc/bzt98f
<krabador> lottoaale, fa una cosa, torna quando sei piu' concentrato
<lottoaale> digitato il primo, sta succedendo qualcosa....
<krabador> andreab, uname -a | pastebinit
<andreab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21635119/
<krabador> andreab, da alsamixer nessun problema
<andreab> eh lo so... ma non sento nulla
<andreab> nè con nè senza auricolari
<krabador> andreab, scarica 16.04 dal sito, fa un supporto e mandalo in sessione di prova
<lottoaale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21635321/
<lottoaale> questo è ciò che mi dice...
<fabio_cc> andreab, certe volte ho risolto abilitando e alzando il volume Headphone, anche per far andare l'audio interno
<krabador> lottoaale, continua
<andreab> krabador con la sessione di prova cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<andreab> fabio_cc dove modifico il volume headphone?
<krabador> andreab, succede che ti connetti qui da li
<fabio_cc> andreab, ti posizioni sul volume premendo il tasto freccia dx, poi premi M per abilitarlo e con il tasto freccia su alzi il volume
<andreab> fabio_cc fatto, niente di nuovo
<fabio_cc> andreab, ok, allora prosegui come ti è stato detto
<andreab> ok kraba... però va per le lunghe... mi mette qualche ora di scaricamento hahaha
<andreab> krabador (ho perso lettere per strada)
<fabio_cc> andreab, anzi controlliamo anche un'altra cosa
<fabio_cc> andreab, posta una schermata di impostazioni di sistema -> audio
<lottoaale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21635882/
<krabador> andreab, quando è pronto , torna qui.
<fabio_cc> andreab, scheda "Uscita", la prima
<lottoaale> ... e adesso?
<krabador> lottoaale, aspetti
<cristian_c> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo apt-get -y install | pastebinit
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> lottoaale, solo il secondo
<andreab> http://prnt.sc/bztf6u
<andreab> anche se prima mi metteva output dummy
<krabador> andreab, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<krabador> andreab, riavvii
<krabador> andreab, lo fai partire, e vedi se ci sono tutti e 2 gli output
<lottoaale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21636454/
<lottoaale> fatto ma questo è...
<krabador> a lotto...
<krabador> t'è stato detto prima di incollare solo i link prodotti
<krabador> non di fare il pastebin dei link prodotti
<krabador> lottoaale, sveglia..
<lottoaale> questa cosa è davvero complicata...
<krabador> lottoaale, apri supporto lingue
<krabador> se non hai la richiesta di integrazione del supporto lingue, clicca su installa/rimuovi lingue
<krabador> controlla ci sia l'italiano
<krabador> rimuovi l'inglese
<krabador> clicca su applica modifiche
<krabador> fai fare , riavvii
<andreab> ciao
<andreab> no, niente, vede solo quella che vi ho postato
<krabador> andreab, fa partire pavucontrol
<lottoaale> l'avevo già fatto e non era successo niente, dopo i comandi dati da terminale cambia qualcosa? riavvio?
<krabador> e posta la schermata di output
<krabador> lottoaale, manda schermata di installa/rimuovi lingue
<krabador> !image | lottoaale
<ubot-it> lottoaale: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andreab> http://prnt.sc/bzthhz
<krabador> riproduzione
<krabador> e schermata
<andreab> ehm so che mi ucciderai ma devo scappare ora... pensavo di sbrigarmi in meno tempo... dovrò rientrare un'altra volta... i miei amici mi stanno per uccidere... cmq l'audio sistema lì è a 0... ma anche alzandolo non fa nulla
<krabador> andreab, questo canale è qui
<andreab> grazie.... a presto!
<krabador> ed è qui per il supporto, torna quando hai tempo,e poni la domanda precisa al canale
<andreab> grazie ciao ciao e buona domenica
<lottoaale> eccomi di nuovo, rimosso l'inglese, l'unica lingua presente nel supporto lingue è l'italiano...riavviato...tutto come prima
<krabador> lottoaale, che tipo di connessione hai ?
<lottoaale> 3g da chiavetta
<krabador> è discretamente sconsigliabile fare operazioni di installazione  / manutenzione da tali connessioni
<lottoaale> sul supporto lingue keyboard imput method sistem non c'e nulla di selezionato
<krabador> lottoaale, cat /etc/default/locale | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolla solo il link
<lottoaale> è quello che ho a disposizione....
<krabador> lottoaale, per pedalare ci vuole una bicicletta...
<krabador> lottoaale, dpkg -l | grep pack-it | pastebinit
<krabador> lottoaale, dpkg -l | grep pack-gnome-it | pastebinit
<lottoaale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21638189/
<lottoaale> primo comando
<lottoaale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21638230/
<lottoaale> secondo comando
<krabador> no, sono il secondo ed il terzo
<krabador> manca il primo ...
<lottoaale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21638466/
<lottoaale> primo
<krabador> lottoaale, sudo gedit /etc/default/locale
<krabador> lottoaale, queste 2 linee
<krabador> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<krabador> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<krabador> le fai diventare
<krabador> LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<krabador> LANGUAGE="it_IT:it"
<krabador> salvi , chiudi, riavvii
<daerba> ciao carissimi!
<krabador> !chat | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ;)
<lottoaale> eccomi di nuovo, grazie infinite, ho risolto con l'ultimo riavvio dopo aver seguito le vostre istruzioni
<lottoaale> però non prendete in giro quelli poco pratici come me, non siamo tutti akers, ognuno ha i suoi talenti
<daerba> esiste un sistema per condividere AUTOMATICAMENTE le sottocartelle di una directory con ubuntu? ho provato ad usare "condivisione della rete locale" ma non riesco a condividere anche le sottocartelle...
<krabador> lottoaale, essere spronati , è utile ;)
<Carlin0> daerba, dropbox
<lottoaale> comunque grazie..
<daerba> non c'entra un fico secco con la mia richiesta
<akis24> tipo gentile ed educato ..
<krabador> akis24, lo sai come fa daerba
<krabador> non meravigliarti
<akis24> oh si che lo so' ..
<Carlin0> lo aiuteremo dePPiù
<daerba> conosco dropbox ma non c'entra nulla, non sono stato maleducato!
<krabador> lottoaale, sei stato invitato a leggere meglio e con attenzione le cose che ti venivano dette. Ubuntu è un sistema che richiede un po' piu' di impegno da parte dell'utente .
<Carlin0> daerba, conosci anche fstab ?
<krabador> daerba, chi lo è  non sa di esserlo
<daerba> fstab no
<Carlin0> eppure è nel tuo os
<daerba> krabador non era mia intenzione offendere nessuno ma se l'ho fatto, non vedo come, chiedo scusa
<daerba> vorrei condividere una cartella nella rete, Carlin0 sai come posso fare?
<Carlin0> ma sta cartella 'ndo stà?
<daerba> non sono interessato a condivisione online ma solo nella rete locale
<daerba> sul mio pc!
<Carlin0> sii + generico daerba
<daerba> ho 1 router a cui sono collegati 2 computer, il primo con ubuntu 16.04 e l'altro con windows 7
<krabador> !samba | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<krabador> questo ti serve
<krabador> buona lettura
<daerba> sul pc con ubuntu c'è un disco interno sata da 1TB con una cartella con dentro file e sotto directory
<Carlin0> ma se è sullo stesso pc manco gli serve la rete
<daerba> io vorrei condividere in rete questa cartella in modo da accedere ai file anche da os windows 7
<Carlin0> non colleghi in rete un pc a se stesso
<Carlin0> daerba, fstab
<Carlin0> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<daerba> Carlin0 non hai capito nulla, rileggi i miei messaggi, io ho 2 pc diversi con 2 os diversi e devo condividere file da ubuntu a windows 7, a mio avviso serve samba, perché scrivi fstab?
<Carlin0>  /ignore daerba
<krabador> daerba, hai letto i miei , di messaggi ?
<krabador> daerba, serviti e se hai problemi chiedi nelle risorse samba
<daerba> tra un istante vado a leggere
<krabador> daerba, non è difficile, se hai la rotella nel mouse, è meno di un attimo
<krabador> giusto una decina di linee.
<akis24> daerba: per completare quanto scritto prima da krabador  vedi anche qui → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/CondividereFile
<paul0897> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | paul0897
<ubot-it> paul0897: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> wei paul0897 , allora LAMP
<krabador> ?
<paul0897> krabador, non ho trovato canali per LAMP
<paul0897> LAMP di ubuntu
<krabador> paul0897, sei discretamente confuso sull'identità di lamp
<krabador> !chat | paul0897
<ubot-it> paul0897: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paul0897> vorrei provarlo e metterlo online
<krabador> e ci lasci sorpresi, nel tornare qui, dopo le tue ultime dichiarazioni
<paul0897> krabador, son tornato sperando d'incontrare qualcuno che lo sappia, è solo un puro tentativo
<paul0897> krabador, perchè sorpresi?
<krabador> paul0897, e 2
<krabador> !chat | paul0897
<ubot-it> paul0897: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> il log di questo canale è per le questioni tecniche strettamente legate al lato sistema ubuntu
<paul0897> krabador, ma questo canale è tuo personale?
<paul0897> krabador, e 2
<daerba> ma è un macello
<krabador> daerba, la vita è dura.
<daerba> una cosa che non capisco è che si parla di utenti
<krabador> daerba, hai presente che in linux e quindi in ubuntu, esistono gli utenti ?
<daerba> ma io vorrei creare una cartella che sia condivisa senza la neccessità di digitare utenti e password
<daerba> è possibile?
<daerba> scusa il cell...
<cristian_c> una cartella insicura....
<daerba> eccomi
<daerba> si vorrei creare una cartella insicura, è possibile?
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21646102/
<daerba> ho problemi con smbfs  oppure posso procedere?
<cristian_c> daerba: ma fammi capire
<daerba> dimmi
<cristian_c> tu vuoi creare una condivisione di rete?
<cristian_c> tra windows e ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<daerba> si
<cristian_c> !condivisione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'condivisione'
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> daerba: krabador prima ti ha dato il link alla doc
<cristian_c> che ho riportato nuovamente
<cristian_c> e Carlin0 ha pure postato un ulteriore approfondimento sulla doc
<cristian_c> daerba: sarebb gradito tu la leggessi attentamente
<cristian_c> prima di rivolgere ulteriori richieste di supporto sull'argomento
<cristian_c> daerba: sempre se vuoi continuare a frequentare questo canale
<daerba> ho letto tutto
<daerba> ma c'è un problema con i permessi
<cristian_c> !permessi | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<daerba> posso creare file e condividerli ma i file che apro con linux li posso modificare solo con linux e quelli con windows solo con windows
<cristian_c> daerba: e allora controlla la documentazione samba
<cristian_c> i file di condigurazione di samba
<cristian_c> daerba: e poi, se tu avessi letto tutto
<cristian_c> sapresti che in una condivisione cartelle, le cartelle da condividere sono sul server
<cristian_c> cioè sull'host
<cristian_c> mentre alle cartelle accedi da remoto, cioè dal client
<daerba> ho letto ma non so dove sta il problema
<daerba> è un problema di permessi ma non so se sia samba non configurato a dovere oppure se basti cambiare i permessi alla cartella condivisa
<daerba> prima di tutto a mio avviso, se ho capito, devo verificare che nel file smb.conf ci siano scritte cose sensate
<daerba> ecco
<daerba> nel file non compare il nome della cartella condivisa
<daerba> quindi è Samba che non è configurato a dovere
<daerba> però non si può usare l'interfaccia grafica per fare tutto questo?
<daerba> creo la cartella sul desktop
<daerba> e poi imposto condivisione e permessi da proprietà
<daerba> le pagine che mi hai dato non sono delle guide
<daerba> affrontano l'argomento ma non spiegano come risolvere il mio problema
<daerba> le ho lette tutte
<gigirock> daerba, problema ?
<daerba> posso creare file e condividerli ma i file che apro con linux li posso modificare solo con linux e quelli con windows solo con windows
<gigirock> azz
<gigirock> apro significa creo ?
<gigirock> daerba, devi impostare un workgroup
<daerba> si scusa
<daerba> devo scrivere delle stringe nel file di configurazione di samba, giusto?
<daerba> da internet leggo questo:
<gigirock> daerba nel file di conf di samba e nel pc windows il workgroup deve essere uguale
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21651785/
<daerba> ma io non voglio impostare utenti...
<daerba> aspetta che controllo il workgroup
<daerba> su linux leggo workgroup = WORKGROUP
<daerba> su windows leggo Gruppo di lavoro = WORKGROUP
<daerba> quindi ok
<daerba> cosa ne pensi del mio codice sopra?
<daerba> valid users=pippo, pluto, caio >> si può sostituire con qualcosa di diverlo?
<daerba> vorrei che ogni utente di workgroup possa accedere a questa cartella
<gigirock> aspe
<daerba> credo che il mio problema sia scrivere questo codice sul file di configurazione, non ne esistono di pronti ed adattabili?
<f843d0> daerba: esiste il smb.conf originale, da adattare secondo le esigenze
<daerba> ecco
<daerba> io vorrei sapere cosa devo aggiungere per rendere una sola cartella di linux accessibile da qualunque pc connesso alla mia rete locale ovvero router
<gigirock> allora devi avere valid users = nome server
<daerba> e cosa è il nome server?
<daerba> workgorup?
<gigirock> come si chiama il tuo pc linux ?
<daerba> gi-desktop
<daerba> gi@gi-desktop:~$
<daerba> dal terminale leggo gi@gi-desktop:~$
<gigirock> allora devi avere valid users = gi-desktop
<daerba> quindi secondo te questo dovrebbe andare?
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21653555/
<daerba> nella documentazione c'è scritto però questo:
<daerba> Tutti i parametri di configurazione di samba sono presenti nel file /etc/samba/smb.conf, modificabile con editor di testo con i privilegi di amministrazione.
<gigirock>  browsable = yes
<gigirock>     read only = no
<daerba> come faccio ad aprire con i privilegi di amministratore?
<krabador> daerba, /home/gi/Scrivania/Cartella condivisa    , se si chiama in quelmodo avrai problemai
<krabador> *problemi
<krabador> daerba, evita nomi con spazi
<daerba> ok ma come apro il file?
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21654101/
<daerba> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<daerba> dovrebbe andare, giusto?
<daerba> mi confermi che posso scrivere alla fine del file questo codice?
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21654571/
<daerba> prima di fare pasticci preferirei avere un tuo riscontro
<daerba> se non sei sicuro però avvertimi
<gigirock> dai daerba scrivi quei parametri che non muore nessuno
<daerba> non va
<daerba> stesso problema di prima
<daerba> da windows non riesco ad editare i file creati su linux
<daerba> :(
<f843d0> daerba: e di grazie, cosa avresti fatto dopo aver scritto "i codici"?
<daerba> grazie, ho salvato e ho chiuso tutto
<daerba> ahhh
<daerba> aspetta
<daerba> scusa
<daerba> vero vero
<daerba> devo riavviare samba
<daerba> aspetta
<graziano> salve, qualcuno puo aiutarmi? avrei problemi di installazione
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | graziano
<ubot-it> graziano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<topina88> ciao sn nuova e ho bisogno di assistenza
<topina88> ho un hp mini con un intel core di 1.6 2gb di ram e un ssd di 120 gb
<topina88> sapete dirmi come ci gira ubuntu? attualmente ha win10 ma nn mi soddisfa sinceramente
<Fabioooojsjs> Hei
<Fabioooojsjs> c'e qualcuno??
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-24
<jk^> ciao gigirock
<gigirock> ciao jk^ ( vai su chat per cazzeggio )
<jk^> che vabbè, sono ancora alla ricerca di una soluzione se è per questo :\
<jk^> ho chiesto pure su #lubuntu internazionale
<Carlin0> ma hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<jk^> sì
<jk^> pure sha1 e pure sha256
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/sqKukZbU
<jk^> credo siano queste 3 qui le righe incriminate
<jk^> cioè 3, più di 3 :\ :)
<jk^> Using image: lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<Carlin0> jk^, ma non hai linux ?
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<Carlin0> dai che ti banna
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> eh vabbè erano poche righe, le ho messe un po' alla volta, sennò mi è stato detto pure che il log che c'era nel pastebin era troppo lungo :\
<jk^> no, sto cercando di metterlo linux, ero indeciso tra xubuntu e lubuntu
<jk^> mò probo lubuntu
<Carlin0> ma perchè invece di mandare cose inutili non rispondi alle domande ?
<jk^> ma non riesco a fare la live usb, con unetbootin non partiva
<Carlin0> ahhh cmq è strano
<jk^> cioè la riconosceva la pendrive poi però rimaneva il cursore acceso per tanto tempo, ho anche aspettato ma non andava avanti
<jk^> allora mi ha detto prova a fare la pendrive avviabile con rufus
<Carlin0> prova a riscaricare rufus non dovrebbe chiederti nulla oltre alla iso
<jk^> mi chiede se voglio scaricare quei due file, io dico sì, ma poi non ci riesce :\ come si legge dal log
<jk^> ok ora riscarico rufus
<jk^> e rifaccio la pendrive :\
<Carlin0> ma hai linux o no ?
<jk^> ti ho risposto cmq :\
<jk^> [10:42] <jk^> no, sto cercando di metterlo linux, ero indeciso tra xubuntu e lubuntu
<jk^> [10:42] <jk^> mò probo lubuntu
<jk^> *provo
<jk^> vado per ipotesi: forse quei due file devo scaricarli manualmente io? :\
<Carlin0> 10:42:32<Carlin0> prova a riscaricare rufus non dovrebbe chiederti nulla oltre alla iso
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gigirock> jk^, cmq rispondi alle domande : quando crei la chiave usb , 6 su un pc con uefi ? quando vuoi avviare la chiave dal pc , quel pc ha uefi ? quando avvii la chiave il pc dove avvii ha windows ? quale windows ?
<jk^> cmq avevo già risposto :-o non so cos'è uefi, ma non credo abbia sto uefi, è sempre stato chiamato bios, il computer su cui creo è lo stesso su cui poi vado ad avviare la chiave, il pc ha Win XP Home Edition SP3
<gigirock> jk^, ottimo potrebbe essere il problema che le nuove iso mal supportano il vecchio driver per i dischi ahci ....
<jk^> ehm, faccio finta di aver capito :) cmq da profano pensavo solo che mancassero quei 2 file e li dovessi scaricare io manualmente :\
<gigirock> jk^, praticamente la iso si ferma in attesa dell'hardisk che rileva ma poi non riesce a leggerne i dati
<gigirock> jk^, cmq fai una bella chiavetta usb fatta bene e al momento del lancio torna qui
<jk^> ma pure prima l'ho fatta bene con rufus :\ e pure prima ancora con unetbootin
<jk^> cmq ora ho riscaricato rufus, rifaccio
<jk^> ho fatto anche i "test"
<gigirock> jk^, ma tu hai un ubuntu gia' installato ?
<jk^> no...
<gigirock> k
<jk^> qualcuno (non ricordo chi) me lo disse sto fatto di scaricare manualmente quei due file
<jk^> ho trovato www.syslinux.org come sito ufficiale ma non riesco a trovare link di download in esso
<Carlin0> jk^, ma hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato ? non ci9 servono altri file oltre la iso
<jk^> no, ma non file della iso, quei file che dice che mancano li richiede rufus, non che mancano nella .iso cmq sì ho letto
<AntoGiglio> buongiorno.. Non so se è il canale o il modo giusto, ma io avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni in merito ad un problema che ho nell'eseguire gli aggiornamenti
<AntoGiglio> il problema che mi segnala sono i pacchetti danneggiati
<AntoGiglio> ho provato a vedere nei forum, ma non riesco a risolvere
<AntoGiglio> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come fare o dove rivolgermi
<AntoGiglio> Grazie 1000...
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, metti l'output nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | AntoGiglio
<ubot-it> AntoGiglio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AntoGiglio> dovrei quindi scrivere sul terminale : sudo apt-get update ??
<AntoGiglio> comunque se puo esservi d'aiuto quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi esce la scritta che c'è un problema
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, sei italiano ?
<AntoGiglio> si si
<AntoGiglio> mi indica che il problema è di tzdata-java
<Carlin0> 11:26:21<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt update
<Carlin0> 11:26:39<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, metti l'output nel pastebin
<AntoGiglio> ok
<AntoGiglio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25161459/
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, ma è ubuntu ?
<AntoGiglio> si
<AntoGiglio> è da molto che non lo aggiorno
<Carlin0> che ubuntu ?
<AntoGiglio> credo che il problema principale sia quello
<AntoGiglio> dovrebbe essere la versione 12.04
<AntoGiglio> se mi puo aiutare a legger la versione esatta verifico
<AntoGiglio> e ti do conferma
<Carlin0> lsb_release -a
<ryuujin> :O
<ryuujin> esistono ancora pacchetti per la 12.04?
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto da pochi mesi
<AntoGiglio> ho provato a fare l'avanzamento alla versione 14.04
<AntoGiglio> però si blocca
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, cosa risponde lsb_release -a
<AntoGiglio> ah, scusami.. faccio subito da terminale
<AntoGiglio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25161479/
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, la 12.04 è fuori supporto da aprile devi reinstallare
<AntoGiglio> c'è possibilità di reintallare la versione senza perdere tutti dati?
<AntoGiglio> per intenderci come se dovessi fare un avanzamento alle versioni più recenti?
<Carlin0> beh io cmq farei backup dei dati per sicurezza ...
<AntoGiglio> oki,
<AntoGiglio> e per l'installazione cosa occorre fare?
<Carlin0> ma se installando gli assegni la medesima partizione e gli dici di NON formattare dovrebbe salvarti i dati
<Carlin0> !installazione
<AntoGiglio> quindi vado sul sito  e mi scarico la nuova versione
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, mi fai vedere cose risponde lscpu ?
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<AntoGiglio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25161502/
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, negli anni ubuntu si è appesantito parecchio con quel processore io ti consiglierei xubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> ubuntu girerebbe parecchio lento
<AntoGiglio> quindi mi scarico la versione 16.04
<AntoGiglio> 64 nit giusto?
<AntoGiglio> 64bit
<Carlin0> si la 16.04 è lts ha supporto fino ad aprile 2021
<Carlin0> la 17.04 è abbastanza buggata
<ryuujin> glip
<AntoGiglio> oki, mi scarico quella versione
<AntoGiglio> poi x l'istallazione evito di formattare così mi evito di perdere tutti i dati
<Carlin0> assegni la stessa partizione ma non formatti
<Carlin0> anche se come detto .... io un backup de dati lo farei lo stesso
<AntoGiglio> per verificare la partizione da utilizzate, vado su gestione dischi?
<AntoGiglio> si, i dati più importanti li salvo
<Carlin0> AntoGiglio, fammi vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> o anche df -h
<Carlin0> si dovrebbe vedere lo stesso
<AntoGiglio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25161531/
<Carlin0> ma hai la home separata
<Carlin0> ottimo
<AntoGiglio> e mi è stato installato così
<AntoGiglio> io purtroppo mi sn avvicinato tempo fa a questo mondo e mi è piaciuto
<AntoGiglio> solo che po perdendomi un po per strada sono diventato super ignorante
<AntoGiglio> comunque ora sta effettuando il download della versione 16.04
<Carlin0> quindi installa ubuntu su sda4 e lo fai formattare poi gli assegni la home ssu sda3 e questa partizione non va formattata
<AntoGiglio> oki.. prendo carta e penna ed annoto
<Carlin0> si ma ti ho detto sarebbe meglio xubuntu per quel pc  ubuntu risulterebbe pesante
<Carlin0> in fase di installazione gli metti sda4 punto di mount /
<Carlin0> e sda3 punto di mount /home
<Carlin0> la home non va formattata perchè contiene i dati
<Carlin0> devo scappare ora
<AntoGiglio> grazie 1000 per le informazioni
<asus-portatile> buon giorno
<asus-portatile> ho problemi con la cpu su ubuntu 16.04 lts 32 bit
<hp-fisso> anch io ho problemi con la cpu ma sul fisso
<Carlin0> esponete il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<hp-fisso> praticamente la cpu del sistema essendo un solo dualcore fa fatica anche se il sistema e a 32 bit
<asus-portatile> si anche a me fa cosi
<glpiana> mal comune...
<glpiana> cambiate interfaccia grafica
<asus-portatile> cambiata anche con lubuntu fa la stessa cosa purtroppo
<glpiana> e "la stessa cosa" sarebbe?
<asus-portatile> che praticamente la cpu sta sempre a 100 %
<glpiana> che processore hai?
<Carlin0> lo stesso di hp-fisso scommetto
<glpiana> lol
<asus-portatile> intel n3050
<asus-portatile> 4 giga di ram e 512 di scheda video
<Carlin0> beh appena acceso non credo sia al 100% ma poi dipende cosa pretendi di farci con quella cpu
<[Enrico]> asus-portatile: hp-fisso: per vostra info: 64 bit può essere più efficiente di 32 bit, dipendentemente dal tipo di carico. Oggi come oggi è consigliabile stare sui 64 bit se il computer in questione supporta 64 bit. Non è più pesante del 32 bit in generale
<Carlin0> poi un 32 bit non aiuta elabora i dati + lentamente sarebbe stato meglio installare la 64 bit
<Carlin0> ecco ...
<asus-portatile> il mio portatile con 64bit no gira proprio sappiate questo
<hp-fisso> il mio fisso ha solo 2 giga di rame 256 di scheva video
<gigirock> asus-portatile, poche info
<hp-fisso> scheda video
<asus-portatile> che devo fare per darvi le info
<gigirock> asus-portatile, io sono arrivato adesso , mi dici che cosa stai tentando di fare ?
<[Enrico]> asus-portatile: mah guarda parenti miei hanno un PC con un Celeron n3050 e 4 GB di ram. 64 funziona e manco male. Tuttavia confesso che ho tolto ubuntu da quel PC non funziona molto bene. Forse la 17.04 andrebbe meglio, ma ormai funziona con un altro linux quindi... non mi metto a cambiare.
<asus-portatile> praticamente gigi rock ho preso a maggio un asus portatile ultrabook con 4 giga di ram e scheda video da 512 di ram e ho tolto windows 10 perche no girava bene
<[Enrico]> asus-portatile: il punto comunque è che funziona con 64 bit
<asus-portatile> vabbene ora provero ad installare la 64bit vi faccio sapere state tranquilli
<hp-fisso> e io ora che faccio con il mio fisso con soli 2 giga di ram
<[Enrico]> asus-portatile: comunque non ti aspettare miracoli eh. Se vuoi più performance ti serve un PC più potente
<[Enrico]> hp-fisso: sinceramente? cambia PC, ormai è ora, con 2 GB di ram non ci fai molto :(
<gigirock> hp-fisso, prova ubuntu budgie remix
<hp-fisso> ma se ci sono in commercio pc portatili con 2 giga di ram e gira bene linux mi dicono alcuni amici
<Carlin0> asus-portatile, che cpu hai ?
<asus-portatile> da dove si vede
<Carlin0> asus-portatile, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<[Enrico]> hp-fisso: "gira bene" è relativo, dipende da cosa vuoi fare. Un browser web moderno ti consuma anche 4 GB di ram da solo su un PC normale con tanta ram. Come puoi immaginare le performance non saranno stellari se ne hai solo 2 per tutto
<hp-fisso> ma con xp gira bene solo che no essendo piu sicuro xp ho preferito mettere linux ubuntu
<[Enrico]> hp-fisso: XP è un sistema del 2001, se ci metti un linux del 2001 2 GB di ram sono anche anche sufficienti. Scherzi a parte, Windows XP è vecchio e non fa le cose che fa un sistema moderno, Windows o Linux che sia. Se vuoi ci sono distribuzioni di linux per computer con poche risorse come puppy http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<gigirock> hp-fisso, xp che gira bene con 2gb ram ..........
<[Enrico]> Ubuntu tuttavia ha come target principale computer moderni
<[Enrico]> e poi ribadisco, dipende da cosa vuoi fare. Se vuoi solo guardare le email va bene anche con 2 GB
<gigirock> hp-fisso, ti ripeto che esiste una versione di ubuntu che si chiama budgie che ha la versione remix per pc datati
<Carlin0> hp-fisso, immagina come gira fluido con win 95
<gigirock> ....se riesci a installarlo
<Carlin0> devi avere il floppy
<hp-fisso> nono pensate che ha come uscita la hdmi
<hp-fisso> unica cosa no mi fa girare neanche assaultcube per giocare in mediaplayer
<hp-fisso> ho dovuto mettere adattatore per usare il video in hdmi
<asus-portatile> vabbe ragazzi buon estate ciao hp fisso
<hp-fisso> vabbe buon estate ragazzi ciao asus portatile
<ryuujin> ma che e' il giorno dei troll
<ryuujin> che coincidenza, entrano insieme e escono insieme, problemi identici, troll identitico
<ryuujin> per non parlarlare dei nick
<ryuujin> eccone un altro
<toshiba> salve ragazzi
<toshiba> siamo in tanti purtroppo non andiamo al mare
<ryuujin> toshiba: mi dispiace, non funziona ubuntu sul tuo portatile con la tua cpu... prova col dos
<toshiba> ok provero con bsd
<toshiba> che dite gira
<toshiba> oppure monto ubuntu 4.04
<ryuujin> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<buzzy> buonasera a tutti. Ho pc msi gp62 con ubuntu mate 16.04. Ho installato Skype e non mi funge la videochiamata
<buzzy> potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<gigirock> Che Skype hai installato?
<gigirock> Da dove lo hai installato ?
<gigirock> buzzy: aspe
<gigirock> buzzy: vai in chat
<buzzy> skype beta
<gigirock> !chat | buzzy
<ubot-it> buzzy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<buzzy> ciao, mi ridate il link per parlare di skype per favore?
<Mr_Pan> passa su chat buzzy
<Mr_Pan> buzzy, non leggo privati chiedi qui in chan
<Mr_Pan> o passa su chat come ti e' stato detto
<buzzy> perdonami, cosa vuole dire passare su chat? Che devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hekdesk> buonasera ragazzi allora ho provato io e asus portatile e hp fisso e toshiba satellite ubuntu budgie ma no legge il wifi
<hekdesk> ora stiamo usando xubuntu 64 gira bene solo che si impalla hardisk ogni tanto sara normale forse
<hekdesk> hardisk q300 toshiba 120 gb di spazio anno 2015
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, si impalla in che senso  ?
<hekdesk> che fa gli aggiornamenti di app e sistema e poi si blocca il sistema devo sempre riavviare pero
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, da dove fai aggiornamenti  ? si blocca con un errore o come   ?
<hekdesk> no senza errore
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, uhmm m
<hekdesk> fa solo il blocco del sistema il pc e il portatile
<hekdesk> asus
<Mr_Pan> da dove fai gli aggiornamenti  ?
<hekdesk> o fatto apt get da terminale
<hekdesk> o messo anche il firewall per sicurezza e criptato il sistema durante installazione
<hekdesk> secondo me no e compatibile hardisk con pc
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, criptare non e' saggio ...
<hekdesk> vabbe ma siccome ci lavoro con cad e disegni di cantiere dove lavoro io no posso mica lasciare aperto il sistema tanto e collegato con dropbox
<hekdesk> pero sai meglio essere sicuri no
<hekdesk> sul fisso hp dell ufficio no fa problemi solo che no legge il wifi della tp link
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, contento tu... ralenti il siastema...
<Mr_Pan> rallenti il sistema ...
<hekdesk> rallento ma tanto 120 gb sono
<Mr_Pan> e se per caso ti salta la criptazione del disco perdi tutti i dati ...
<Mr_Pan> gia successo ...
<hekdesk> no sono sincronizzati con dropbox ogni 5 minuti
<Mr_Pan> ok ..
<hekdesk> o server 1000 giga online
<hekdesk> sono un ingegnere edile
<Mr_Pan> si certo
<hekdesk> uso draftsight su ubuntu da anni ora mai
<Mr_Pan> ottimo
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, tp link wifi prima di comprarla non ti sei accertatoc he fosse ocmtatibile con linux?!
<hekdesk> e compatibile con mint strano che no con ubuntu
<hekdesk> ma mint no e come ubuntu come driver oppure no
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, con mint funziona  ?
<hekdesk> o lasciato mint per ubuntu perche e piu leggero ubuntu e poi ce piu compatibilita con piu macchine si con mint si
<hekdesk> mint unica cosa faceva troppi aggiornamenti sistema rispetto ubuntu   e  il server di aggiornamento era italia no stati uniti anche il mirror
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, il server di agiornamento lo selezioni tu ...
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, ma il modello della tp link si puo sapere?
<hekdesk> si lo seleziono io il mirror
<hekdesk> si chiama cosi ora te lo dico
<hekdesk> TL-WN823N
<hekdesk> la vendevano a 6 euro su internet
<hekdesk> era un affare su amazon
<hekdesk> e poi e compatibile con tanti sistemi
<hekdesk> io vado a dormire domani lavoro mia email anonymousitalia20171@gmail.com
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, ma su ubuntu devi smanettare per farla funzionare ... cerca su google
<hekdesk> gia fatto da terminale messi i pacchetti aggiuntivi
<Mr_Pan> nessuno ti inviera email ... scordatelo
<hekdesk> ok ciao
<geggiolo> salve salve
<Mr_Pan> hekdesk, no niente pacchetti aggiuntivi esiste una guida specifica
<Mr_Pan> geqappena uscit o
<geggiolo> me la date una mano con ftp
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-25
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<jk^> sto seguendo questa guida
<jk^> Installazione versione 14.04
<jk^> Il pacchetto fake-pae a partire da Ubuntu 14.04 non è più necessario per l'installazione del sistema su portatili con processori in cui il flag PAE non è leggibile.
<jk^>     Avviare il supporto di installazione (live CD o live USB)
<jk^>     Premere il tasto F6
<jk^>     Aggiungere fra i parametri di boot l'opzione forcepae -- forcepae.
<jk^> Per Lubuntu Desktop 14.04.2 invece del parametro precedente va usato solo -- forcepae .
<hpfisso2017> buon giorno a tuttti
<hpfisso2017> ho un problema ora una volta installato ubuntu sul fisso da 2 giga di ram mi chiede di mettere driver nvidia consigliati ubuntu 16.04
<hpfisso2017> che faccio
<franco123> cosa debbo fare per superare l'errore segnalato? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25168090/
<Ciccio> ciao ho un problema
<franco123> Qualcuno può aiutarmi per accedere alla STM32, l'applicativo non riesce ad accedere http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25168160/
<jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<jk^> sto seguendo questa guida ma arrivato qui:
<jk^> Installazione versione 14.04
<jk^> Il pacchetto fake-pae a partire da Ubuntu 14.04 non è più necessario per l'installazione del sistema su portatili con processori in cui il flag PAE non è leggibile.
<jk^> Avviare il supporto di installazione (live CD o live USB)
<jk^> Premere il tasto F6
<jk^> Aggiungere fra i parametri di boot l'opzione forcepae -- forcepae.
<jk^> Per Lubuntu Desktop 14.04.2 invece del parametro precedente va usato solo -- forcepae .
<jk^> ___
<jk^> non ho ben capito cosa devo fare :\
<jk^> ho letto anche la guida in inglese
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> parla del dvd, forse sta lì l'intoppo, non mi spiego però perchè usando dvd dovrebbe andare e usandro la pendrive live usb avviabile, non dovrebbe andare :\
<jk^> ciao gigirock
<gigirock> jk^, hai resettato il bios ?
<jk^> e come si resetta?
<jk^> cmq prima che entrassi avevo scritto (sperando che non mi bannano)
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> sto seguendo questa guida ma arrivato qui:
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> Installazione versione 14.04
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> Il pacchetto fake-pae a partire da Ubuntu 14.04 non è più necessario per l'installazione del sistema su portatili con processori in cui il flag PAE non è leggibile.
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> Avviare il supporto di installazione (live CD o live USB)
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> Premere il tasto F6
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> Aggiungere fra i parametri di boot l'opzione forcepae -- forcepae.
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> Per Lubuntu Desktop 14.04.2 invece del parametro precedente va usato solo -- forcepae .
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> ___
<jk^> [09:13] <jk^> non ho ben capito cosa devo fare :\
<jk^> https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ#Rufus_says_that_the_download_files_for_SyslinuxGRUB_are_missing_on_the_server
<jk^> ci capite qualcosa?
<glpiana> jk^, sì, è un errore che non dovrebbe darti alcun problema
<jk^> imho (come dicono gli americani)
<jk^> nella mia umile opinione, se chiede di scaricarli quei file, forse ne ha bisogno :\
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/Ucaf9n
<glpiana> jk^, e se clicchi su "Sì"?
<jk^> ho provato
<jk^> nel log poi mi dice che non riesce a scaricarli
<jk^> ti faccio vedere il vecchio log
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<glpiana> jk^, non qui però, visto che siamo off topic. su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<glpiana> jk^, esattamente quello che diceva la pagina di prima
<jk^> vabbè ho fatto, poche righe sono :| ho finito
<jk^> infatti se clicchi a quei link non trova niente
<glpiana> jk^, userà i suoi file e punto. non dovrebbe dare altri problemi
<jk^> se li dovessi scaricare io manualmente?
<glpiana> jk^, non è necessario. userà i file che ha già e bastan quelli
<jk^> il sito ufficiale è www.syslinux.org ma non ci trovo link di download
<glpiana> jk^, dai, ora basta
<jk^> qualcuno mi ha detto di provare https://www.kernel.org/ ma se non è ufficiale non mi fido
<ryuujin> kernel.org e' il sito ufficiale del kernel linux
<ryuujin> di solito scarico da li' il kernel e lo compilo a manina.. come si faceva una volta
<ryuujin> ma cosa ti serve?
<hackgeek> buonasera raga
<hackgeek> ho un problema budgie no vede il wifi mentre ubuntu si
<hackgeek> intendo ubuntu budgie 64 bit
<Carlin0> hackgeek, che versione ?
<Mr_Pan> hackgeek, ma ieri ti avevo dato la soluzione...
<hackgeek> si mrpan ma gira il sistema su fisso hp pero no va il wifi
<hackgeek> siccome ho tutto wifi a casa anche la smart tv con android
<Mr_Pan> hackgeek, ieri ti ho detto di cercare con google la soluzione per la tua chiavetta tp link ...
<hackgeek> su tv ho anche montato ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> certo ...
<hackgeek> no e la chiavetta il problema i driver gli ho aggiornati sa mrpan
<Carlin0> 21:32:11<Carlin0> hackgeek, che versione ?
<hackgeek> 340 di ubuntu 16.04
<hackgeek> TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315
<hackgeek> cosi e scritto sulle info
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-26
<alecard> Salve
<alecard> Ho acquistato un netbook Mediacom 14 ultra hd con Windows 10 home edition. POiché uso Ubuntu da anni ho fatto come al solito e cioè ho installato il 17.04 da usb live cancellando windows. Il problema è che il sistema è tutto installato ma NON FUNZIONA IL TOUCHPAD e NON C'è WIFI nel senso che è come se touchpad e wifi non fossero materialmente prese
<alecard> nti nel pc. Come in altre occasioni ho provato a risolvere da terminale ma senza alcun successo. Ho anche provato a installare Mint ma mi da lo stesso problema.
<gino> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Guest9011> ciao, non riesco più a spostare file facendo taglia incolla
<Guest9011> ho provato a verificare i permessi di scrittura della cartella di destinazione, sono ok
<gigirock> Guest9011, che pc che file da dove a dove copi quel file , che ubuntu ... e ciao
<Guest9011> ciao, acer 5920g, file mp3 da scrivania ad altra cartella, ubuntu 17.04
<Guest9011> fino a 2gg fa tutto ok
<Guest9011> poi improvvisamente amule mi ha avvisato che non poteva più apportare modifiche a cartelle destinazione file, da lì mi sono accorto che non riesco a fare cut\paste su praticamente tutta la partizione D:
<Guest9011> tieni conto che ho dual boot con win7 e di là pare funzionar tutto
<gigirock> Guest9011, la cartella destinazione e' nella partizione del windows ?
<Guest9011> no, è una partizione a sè
<Guest9011> ho 4 partizioni, una di sistema, una per win7 e una per ubuntu
<Guest9011> e una per file mp3, foto, video etc
<gigirock> Guest9011, scusa ma non capisco cosa sia la partizione 'di sistema'
<Guest9011> ops, forse ricordo male io
<gigirock> Guest9011, cmq dalla tua /home nel terminale scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Guest9011> ad ogni modo, la cartella dove tengo i miei file mp3 etc è a sè rispetto win e ubuntu
<Guest9011> ora provo la stringa
<gigirock> Guest9011, poi mount | pastebinit , avrai sulla riga comando un link... pastalo qui
<Guest9011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25175338/
<Carlin0> per forza la partizione win funziona ntfs non supporta i permessi
<Guest9011> ???
<Guest9011> funzionava fino a poco fa, non ho modificato permessi
<Guest9011> devo avviare win e controllare da lì?
<Carlin0> Guest9011, per l'esattezza dove non riesci a incollare file ?
<Guest9011> qui /media/alessandro/2218D2A618D277ED/Users/ALEX/Scovazze
<Carlin0> e su che filesystem è quella cartella ?
<Guest9011> non saprei risponderti al volo, come si verifica please?
<Carlin0> Guest9011, df -h | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest9011, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Guest9011> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVgpAyxoTl
<Carlin0> no dammi i link che escono dal terminale please
<Guest9011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25175421/
<Guest9011> pardòn
<Carlin0> anche l'altro
<Guest9011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25175428/
<Guest9011> compare anche un hd che però è la chiavetta usb, ora scollegata
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere impegnata da win
<Carlin0> è una partizione ntfs
<Guest9011> credi che reinstallando ubuntu qualcosa possa migliorare?
<gigirock> Guest9011, devi andar nel windows e fare chkdsk c: /F , perche' magari la partizione ntfs e' 'sporca'
<gigirock> cmq Guest9011 la partizione /dev/sda2 e' montata ro quindi.......
<Guest9011> ok, ora rivvio in win7 e controllo. grazie a tutti x il supporto!
<gigirock> Guest9011, sarebbe meglio mettere la partizione /media o /sda2 in fstab cosi' viene montata dal os sempre e non come disco occasionale in /media
<gigirock> ma per ora Guest9011 controlla la partizione dal win con chkdsk
<ryuujin> gigirock: anche da linux si puo' mettere a posto la partizione ntfs
<Linolino> Buongiorno, vi chiedo se sia opportuno o meno installare l'ultimo rilascio (il 17) 32 bit su un vecchio netbook, oppure vi chiedo un consiglio su cosa installare al posto. Grazie
<Carlin0> Linolino, vecchio netbook è un po troppo vago
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Linolino> Un Asus con Atom non ricordo la versione ma uno dei primi.
<Linolino> 2GB
<Linolino> Scheda video ovviamente integrrta
<Linolino> integrata
<Carlin0> atom = lubuntu che è il + leggero
<Linolino> ASUS 1015P dovrebbe essere il modello
<Carlin0> ma Linolino metti su la 16.04 che è lts
<Carlin0> la 17.04 è piena di bug
<Linolino> ok ma la regge o si siede pietosamente?
<Carlin0> eh se non dici manco il modello esatto di processore
<Carlin0> poi dipende cosa ci vuoi fare ovvio
<Linolino> Intel® Atom™ N450 è proprio vecchio, mi serve solo per navigare e fare dei download
<Linolino> l'ho portato a 2GB di ram
<Carlin0> Linolino, forse supporta anche la 64 bit provala da live
<Carlin0> ma non andare oltre lubuntu
<Linolino> la supporta, nel senso che funziona ma non vorrei si sedesse troppo. Iubuntu è meglio?
<Carlin0> lubuntu è la versione + leggera di ubuntu , se supporta la 64 bit meglio sfruttarla ed elaborar ele informazioni + velocemente
<Linolino> Quindi? Installo la 16.04 64 bit di Ubuntu o Iubuntu?
<Carlin0> lubuntu non mettere ubuntu sarebbe troppo pesante
<Carlin0> Linolino, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<Carlin0> questa ha supporto fino al 2021
<Linolino> grazie
<Linolino> Buon pomeriggio sei sto molto gentile.
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Linolino> Disturbo ancora
<Linolino> La versione 64 bit è adatta solo a processori AMD?
<Linolino> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<Carlin0> no no ...
<Carlin0> l'architettura si chiama amd64
<Carlin0> scarica pure la amd64 desktop
<Linolino> Ti chiedo ancora una cosa, sai consigliarmi un testo ben fatto e completo con tutte le istruzioni/comandi di Ubuntu/lubuntu?
<Linolino> Anche se è in inglese è lo stesso
<Carlin0> bhe inizia a leggere il wiki in italiano
<Carlin0> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<[Enrico]> <Carlin0> questa ha supporto fino al 2021  <---- occhio, solo i pacchetti supportati da canonical hanno il supporto fino al 2021. Tutti gli altri non lo hanno (e LXDE non è ufficialmente supportato da canonical)
<Carlin0> lo so [Enrico] ma le patch di sicurezza lo sono
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: solo per i pacchetti Canonical
<[Enrico]> non per gli altri
<Carlin0> quelli non facenti parte della grafica
<[Enrico]> quelli nella sezione main. Quelli un Universe e multiverse no
<Linolino> Bene grazie. Leggerò, se però aveste un testo completo da consigliarmi sarebbe per me preferibile
<Carlin0> la parte grafica mi pare 3 anni cioè fino al 2019
<[Enrico]> lxde è in universe
<Carlin0> Linolino, in linea di massima qui si passano solo link alla documentazione ufficiale
<Carlin0> [Enrico], lubuntu è supportato 3 anni in toto
<Carlin0> la 16.04
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: beh se usi unity lo supportano 5 anni
<[Enrico]> il supporto desktop di ubuntu per le LTS è 5 anni. ma solo per i pacchetti di canonical
<Carlin0> [Enrico], e tu metteresti unity su una cpu atom ?
<[Enrico]> non per le robe in universe e multiverse
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: io non metterei unity, ti hai detto che era supportata fino al 2021 all'inizio, ma non è vero :)
<[Enrico]> solo unity è supportato fino al 2021
<Carlin0> + vero in parte
<Carlin0> è vero in parte
<Linolino> Non picchiatevi! ;-)
<Linolino> So che in si trovano testi in libreria cercavo solo un modo per avere una buona guida. Io sto traghettando parzialemnte dal mondo windows solo ora.
<Carlin0> si ma come ti ho detto ...
<Carlin0> 14:01:41<Carlin0> Linolino, in linea di massima qui si passano solo link alla documentazione ufficiale
<Linolino> e quindi se reperisco un buon testo è per me un po' meglio. Ok grazie comunque
<[Enrico]> Linolino: ma figurati, non è la prima volta che parliamo io e Carlin0 :).
<Guest64679> salve, avrei un problema nell'isstallazione di ubuntu touche sul mio smartphone samsung J!
<Guest64679> chi può aiutarmi?
<Guest64679> ????
<Guest64679> salve, avrei un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu touche sul mio smartphone samsung J!
<mandingo> buonasera
<mandingo> ho un problema con il market di ubuntu mi chiede su alcune applicazione di usare ubuntu one che pensavo no esiste piu
<mandingo> che devo fare
<Sharky95> Ciao a tuttii :)
<Sharky95> Una informazione, dovrei installare ubuntu. Vorrei sapere se c'è una alternativa alla chiavetta e al cd
<sharky95> holaa :)
<Alex23> Salve
<gigirock> Alex23, ciao
<Alex23> ho una domanda
<Alex23> vorrei eliminare ubunti
<Alex23> *ubuntu
<gigirock> Alex23, ti rispondo di la'
<Alex23> grazie
<chr90> salve a tutti
<chr90> ho una domanda da chiedere
<chr90> sono alle prime armi e sto saricando ubuntu
<chr90> dal momento che ho gia' un sistema operativo installato, cosa mi conviene fare ?
<Carlin0> chr90, in fase di installazione dovrebbe chiederti di installarlo al suo fianco mantenendo entrambi
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<chr90> buonanotte
<chr90> mi conviene cancellare quello precedente ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-27
<giacomo> buonagiorno
<giacomo> ho un problema
<giacomo> in Playlinux
<giacomo> cerco di installare i fonts ma non mè lo fa fare
<giacomo> da installa componenti Microsoft Core Fonts parte ma non scarica niente
<David77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<giacomo> sapete come riuscirlo a farlo?
<giacomo> grazie
<gigirock> giacomo, mi pare che per installazione fonts ti chiede una conferma e devi premere tab e poi enter......
<Carlin0> quelli M$
<giacomo> lo faccio parte ma si blocca al primo fonts
<giacomo> non li prende dal cd rom a quello che ho capito
<Carlin0> giacomo, che fonts sono ? dove li hai presi ?
<giacomo> allora da Playlinux ho installato un programma Watctower Library
<giacomo> installazione tutto ok
<giacomo> mi manca seguendo la guida i fonts
<giacomo> ma anche andando da altro mi manda al disco virtuale appena creato..suppongo
<Carlin0> giacomo, perchè non rispondi alla domanda
<giacomo> ma anche selezionandolo non li scarica
<giacomo> ho risposto..
<giacomo> Carlino
<giacomo> magari cè un modo di scaricarli da internet in modo differente
<Carlin0> 10:43:17<Carlin0> giacomo, che fonts sono ? dove li hai presi ?
<giacomo> sono quelli che trovi in qualsiasi programma tipo  libreoffice
<giacomo> e nel cd dovrebbero esserci
<giacomo> ma non li prende
<Carlin0> che cd ?
<giacomo> ripeto Watchtoweer library
<Carlin0> giacomo, qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<giacomo> ok grazie lo stesso
<clank54> a chi posso chiedere?
<clank54> ho una urgenza:)
<glpiana> clank54, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<zap_> buongiorno,dovrei aquisire i permessi di root per scrivere su un hard disk esterno formattato ext4 con ubuntu.qualcuno mi puo dare il link a una guida ?grazie
<clank54> Ralink corp. RT5390 questa scheda wifi qua mi da problemi su ubuntu 17.04 rendendomi il wifi lentissimo, con cavo ethernet va una meraviglia
<glpiana> zap_, basta che fai precedere al comando di copia il comando sudo. se vuoi farlo per via grafica avvia il file manager preceduto da sudo (esempio sudo nautilus). occhio che puoi fare danni
<clank54> come posso risolverla?
<glpiana> clank54, in un terminale scrivi: lspci    e cerca la riga relativa alla scheda wifi. copiala qui. se la scheda è usb, usa lsusb
<zap_> glpiana, grazie
<clank54> 03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<clank54> a te :)
<glpiana> clank54, a che distanza sei dal router?
<clank54> difronte
<clank54> con windows va una meravilia
<clank54> premetto
<clank54> sono proprio bloccato e non so che driver prendere ma dove prenderli
<perplesso> salve ho una domanda ..io ho provato a lanciare da terminale il comando ls-l..ma mi dice che non lo trova
<perplesso> è possibile?
<perplesso> ho Ubuntu 17.4
<perplesso> non credo siano cambiati i comandi da terminale
<David77> non credo
<David77> perplesso: certo non è una lts supportata per 5 anni ma ls -l c'è.... ovviamente con uno spazio dopo ls ;)
<David77> perchè 'ls-l' non è un comando
<perplesso> ok quindi sbagliato io
<Carlin0> ci va lo spazio ls -l
<perplesso> capito..scusate sono nuovo..e andavo a memoria..ultima intallazione linux 10 anni fà
<Carlin0> azz ...
<David77> perplesso: allora potevi installare la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto (LTS)
<Carlin0> oltretutto la 17.04 è anche abbastanza buggata
<perplesso> pensate che dovrei fare questa operazione: installare i font Droid Sans e inserilo nella cartella di sitema wine
<David77> per l'esattezza 16.04.2 (LTS) - 'Le versioni non LTS sono supportate per nove mesi e garantiscono tutte le novità più recenti.'
<David77> ma come dice Carlin0 è abbastanza buggata
<David77> la 17
<perplesso> capisco..
<Carlin0> perplesso, per quello te l'ho già detto stamane ...
<Carlin0> Nick(s): giacomo, perplesso
<perplesso> ok non è che habbia trovato molte risposte
<perplesso> e non vorrei che per usare un programma usare windows
<perplesso> ci deve essere una soluzione al problema dei fonts
<Carlin0> !chat | perplesso
<perplesso> :-(
<ubot-it> perplesso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<perplesso> grazie
<Ferdinando78> salve
<Ferdinando78> avrei urgentemente bisogno di aiuto, per istallazione di ubuntu touche sul mio smartphone
<Carlin0> Ferdinando78, qui ci si occupa di supporto per ubuntu su pc
<Ferdinando78> e per touche a chi mi devo rivolgere?
<Ronnyspd> Buona sera vorrei sapere se qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se ce un modo per dirottare la connessione internet che ho su vm a ubuntu, perché su vm ho win installato dove faccio girare psiphon pro che per ubuntu non c'è o almeno credo, sfruttando il tetering Hotspot del cellulare
<[Enrico]> Ronnyspd: si può fare, ma è molto complicato, non te lo consiglio
<Ronnyspd> Come.potrei far girare psiphon su ubuntu
<David77> prova a dare un'occhiata a https://askubuntu.com/questions/637568/how-do-i-install-psiphon-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-step-by-step
<Ronnyspd> Psiphon pro è l'unico con che mi da 2 mb di velocità anche quando finisco i gb e su android e win funziona a dovere ma su ubuntu non riesco a trovare una guida
<Ronnyspd> Ho già provato a fare questa guida ma non funziona
<[Enrico]> Ronnyspd: beh visto che hai il telefono potresti usare quello per far girare psiphon, vedi anche https://askubuntu.com/questions/801624/alternative-for-psiphon-for-ubuntu-14-04
<David77> https://askubuntu.com/questions/801624/alternative-for-psiphon-for-ubuntu-14-04
<gago> ciao a tutti ... ho un problema : nell'accensione del pc ( samsung ) mi appare una scritta ...
<gago> " secure boot violation "
<gago> non riesco ad accedere al bios
<gago> cosa posso fare ??
<Galliard> Ciao a tutti, sto eseguendo boot repair su xubuntu per risolvere un piccolo errore che si presenta in fase di avvio, sto eseguendo tutti i passaggi e adesso mi chiede questo
<Galliard> do you want to have all grub2 files removed from /boot/grub?
<jk^> ma sono aggiornati questi requisti di sistema?
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Galliard> Ho paura di cancellare il grub e non riuscire più ad avviare il sistema, qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?
<mauro> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-28
<jk^> ciao
<jk^> perchè a questo link non mi fa scegliere tra 32 bit e 64 bit?
<jk^> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jk^> frapox
<jk^> ho letto la tua domanda, ma purtroppo rufus non funziona
<frapox> ciao jk^
<frapox> jk^, con unetbootin hai provato?
<jk^> ho provato a fare lubuntu ma non andava, poi xubuntu andava però non riuscivo a fare la procedura del fakepae perchè quelle schermate indicate nelle guide non uscivano
<jk^> cmq ora leggendo i requisiti di sistema
<jk^> stavo pensando di provare da ubuntu "principale" e man mano a scalare
<jk^> per vedere se cmq potrebbero girarci
<jk^> sul mio vecchio pc, anche se come stanno le cose mi sa che si fa st'acquisto, questo me lo tengo per riserva e su quello nuovo faccio dual boot
<jk^> ma ci vuole anche risorsa economica :\
<frapox> jk^, non ho capito questo passaggio "poi xubuntu andava però non riuscivo a fare la procedura del fakepae"
<frapox> quindi eri riuscito a far andare xubuntu
<jk^> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjptu6wvKvVAhWD6xQKHSk7CrIQFggqMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu-it.org%2FInstallazione%2FFakePAE&usg=AFQjCNEeQQE8YroLEm-DlzK5Avyd5kvHLg
<jk^> ops
<jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<frapox> jk^, quindi eri riuscito a far andare xubuntu?
<jk^> no
<jk^> partiva
<jk^>  solo
<jk^> la live usb
<frapox> quindi si, solo la live usb
<jk^> sì il menu iniziale
<jk^> spè se lo trovo te lo fò vede
<frapox> jk^, ma hai fatto come dice la guida? F6 e poi inserire forcepae?
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/N7AE3t
<jk^> ma non esce la schermata come mostrata nella guida
<jk^> cmq aspè
<jk^> mò voglio fa na cosa
<jk^> voglio provà ubuntu "Principale" e man mano a scalare in base ai requisiti di sistema... ho sempre l'idea che le versioni che richiedono meno risorse siano meno "complete", più allegerite, dunque se ci girano quelle più complete per me è meglio
<jk^> è un ragionamento sbagliato?
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jk^> perchè leggendo qua, forse ci rientro nei requisiti
<frapox> jk^, se il tuo è un pc vecchio è inutile che perdi tempo con ubuntu "normale", Unity è parecchio pesante
<jk^> mmmhh :\
<jk^> i requisti elencati ci sto dentro
<jk^> però
<jk^> poi vabbè... almeno per provare
<jk^> tanto credo di aver quasi deciso, questo lo tengo per riserva
<jk^> cioè ci sarebbe la difficoltà economica, di sicuro non voglio prendere un pc di 80 euro usato, poco più efficiente di questo :\
<jk^> ah ok stiamo andando off-topic, mi sposto di là
<Mirko75> Buongiorno, ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu (ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64) e sto cercando di installarlo ma non riesco. Ho W10 64bit, cosa devo fare? Non parte in automatico e non so dove è il file .exe
<G1up1n0> Ciao Mirko75 ma ubuntu non è un programma di windows, ma un sistema operativo
<G1up1n0> che quindi al massimo puoi installare di fianco a windows o in alternativa su una macchina virtuale
<Mirko75> Come posso istallare il sistema operativo?
<gigirock> Mirko75, per prima cosa punterei a vedere come e' con la versione live
<Carlin0> !installazione | Mirko75
<ubot-it> Mirko75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mirko75> Scusatemi tanto, penso di essere un po' imbranato.
<Carlin0> Mirko75, leggi le guide
<gigirock> Mirko75, segui quella guida , puoi 'provare' ubuntu senza installare definitivamente
<gigirock> !domanda | giglioanto
<ubot-it> giglioanto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giglioanto> io da qualche giorno ho aggiornato la versione di ubuntu alla 16.04, come mi è stato suggerito da alcuni di voi. dopo l'aggiornamento ho riscontrato che il programma google heart non mi va correttamente.. ipotizzo sia un problema del mio computer un po vecchiotto.. volevo chiedervi se poteva esserci il modo di installare una versione meno pesante d
<giglioanto> i google heart, oppure se esiste un programma simile più leggera per ubuntu
<Carlin0> giglioanto, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<[Enrico]> giglioanto: puoi provare marble
<[Enrico]> giglioanto: https://marble.kde.org/
<[Enrico]> sicuramente è presente nei repo ubuntu
<gigirock> giglioanto, la versione di gogle earth per linux e' discontinua, fai da maps da chrome che vai meglio
<giglioanto> e purtroppo per alcune cose di protezione civile mi serve heart.
<giglioanto> comunque ora provo ad installare marble e vediamo come mi trovo
<giglioanto> se è simile ad heart, andra sicuramente benissimo
<gigirock> gigirock, ma earth nn funziona per niente ?
<gigirock> giglioanto, , ma earth nn funziona per niente ?
<giglioanto> si apre, però la schermata di visualizzazione è veramente minuscola
<gigirock> mmmh
<giglioanto> Problema di google heart risolto.. Grazie infinite.. Buona giornata a tutti voi
<gigirock> baci
<enricosauro1> ciao. ho un problema. Ubuntu duce che non ho il permesso di aprire il disco esterno dove ho i miei dati.. mi apresolo meta disco nei volumi dove ho i programmi. come faccio a sbloccare il permesso al mio disco esterno? l'errore di Ubuntu che mi segnala È troppo lungo dove posso inserirlo come messaggio? grazie
<sardonico> dove è montato? di che filesystem si tratta?
<enricosauro1> disco esterno di 1000 gb con usb al computer. ho un disco E che ubuntu non mi apre. a funzionato sino ad ora.. mi spiego meglio: sono su fb e voglio caricare una foto che si trova in quel disco. mi esce un errore che proverò a mettere qui cosi lo leggi, e non mi apre il disco E... tutto il resto funziona benissimo...
<sardonico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<enricosauro1> inviato ora l'errore a paste.ubuntu.com/
<sardonico> il link?
<enricosauro1> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma è la prima volta... il link di cosa?
<enricosauro1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25191263/plain/
<enricosauro1> un po di pazienza e arrivava il link...
<gabriele> ciap
<gabriele> ciao
<enricosauro1> ciao Gabriele
<gabriele> ho bisogno di un supporto
<enricosauro1> idem ed attendo che qualcuno mi sappia rispondere....
<gabriele> da qualche giorno mi si bloccano i video su youtube dopo 2 secondi
<gabriele> poi al minuto 1:00 si riprende
<enricosauro1> forse..un problema di Flash... probabilmente... ma si blocca di frequente?
<gabriele> si sempre ogni volta chhe apro un video maa io non ho flash perchè tutti i tentativi di installarlo non funzionano ma e da  mesi e mesi nche non c el o mai avuto sto problmea
<gabriele> problema
<gabriele> apparte che vorrei tornare a windows 7
<gabriele> ma lep
<gabriele> ma le partizioni mancano
<gabriele> ce solo quella di linux
<gabriele> tu sapresti darmi una risposta
<enricosauro1> prova a chiudere tutte le altre finestre e lascia che crichi un po il video... anche a me succede.. probabilmente il tuo pc non gestisce bene l'affluenza dei dati provenienti da youtube...
<enricosauro1> riinstalla windows 7 formattando tutto..
<enricosauro1> ciao jk.... mi pui aiutare?
<jk^> non so
<jk^> prova
<gabriele> ma non ho il disco mio padre dice che non ce l hanno mai dato #grandebugia
<enricosauro1> sali un po che ho messo il link dell'errore che mi da su paste.ubuntu e lo leggi
<jk^> ma se sono entrato ora
<gabriele> enrico
<gabriele> enrico
<enricosauro1> ti giro il link-...     http://paste.ubuntu.com/25191263/plain/
<enricosauro1> dimmi gabriele
<gabriele> ma se formatto tutto ma non ho il disco di windows perchè non c e l hanno mai dato
<enricosauro1> tieni... ubuntu....
<gabriele> ok ma e inutile ubuntu non posso scaricare java e neache flash
<enricosauro1> bisogna acquistarlo il windows....
<enricosauro1> quale versione hai?
<gabriele> 12.04
<enricosauro1> il tuo pc è potente abbastanza?
<gabriele> ma ho gia visto alcuni tutorial qua sul sito ma non  vanno mi dice sempre error in console
<gabriele> sii a voglia e potente
<enricosauro1> strano che non pui installare Flash .. ma poi il video funziona su Youtube dopo un minuto?
<gabriele> si
<gabriele> però mi perd
<gabriele> perdo la parte iniziale
<enricosauro1> allora credo che non hai un grosso problema... aspetti un attimo e poi lovedi.. you tube non ti sengala una striscia blu azzurro sotto il video?
<gabriele> no
<gabriele> bhe comunque flash ma proprio ogni tutorial  non va
<gabriele> prima va poi si fanno degli errori strani
<gabriele> file non trovato
<gabriele> e bla bla bla
<enricosauro1> dunque il contatto tra te e you ê ottimale.... al contrario youtube te lo segnalava come problema nel tuo pc... loro devono arrivvare a tutti e se tu dopo un min. lo vedi .. ma ricaricando il video dopo un minuto cosa succede?
<gabriele> adesso provo
<gabriele> anzi no si blocca
<enricosauro1> perché magari prende un po di tempo nel caricarlo.. e poi tutto ok... prova...
<gabriele> si si
<gabriele> quello si
<gabriele> ma tu che versione hai di ubuntu
<enricosauro1> problema risolto... allora funziona.. un'interruzione su un video può avvenire, gli lasci quel minuto e poi lo ricarichi e lo vedi tutto...
<gabriele> ok
<enricosauro1> forse la versione dopo la tua... 14...
<gabriele> ma che versione hai di ubuntu
<gabriele> e tu come hai  scaricato flash
<enricosauro1> no ho anche io la versione ancora 12....
<gabriele> ah ok
<gabriele> ma tu hai flash e java
<enricosauro1> a me Flash fa crashhhh.... ho qualche problemino con youtube anche io...hahaha
<enricosauro1> vado sul loso sito e scarico la versione piu recente...
<gabriele> quindi non c e l hai?
<enricosauro1> prova ad andare sul sito flash
<gabriele> no no  bisogna per forza inserire codici
<enricosauro1> io ho flash installato...
<gabriele> ma ti funziona?
<enricosauro1> si vedo i films e video e musica...ogni tanto ha problemi...
<enricosauro1> vai sul sito adobe.com
<gabriele> poi
<enricosauro1> ok.
<gabriele> poi come si fa
<enricosauro1> ho aperto il sito e appare subito la possibilità di scaricare Flashplayer.. prova... usa due finestre...
<enricosauro1> jk sei riuscito a leggere il mio errore?
<gabriele> si get adobe ecc
<gabriele> ma quale versione scarico
<gabriele> ce ne sono 6
<gabriele> allora?
<enricosauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25191263/plain/    chi può aiutarmi? grazie
<enricosauro> ciao fabio.. puoi leggere l'errore che ubuntu mi segnala magari mi puoi aiutare tu.. enricosauro
<enricosauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25191263/plain/
<enricosauro> ma non c'è nessuno che è un tecnico che mi può aiutare?
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, forse non spento completamente il pc da windows, ma lo hai ibernato
<fabio_cc> *forse non hai
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, avvia windows, fai uno scandisk, poi riavvia il sistema e prova ad avviare ubuntu
<enricosauro> funziona tutto bene... a parte l'apertura del disco esterno
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, quindi è un hard disk usb esterno?
<enricosauro> si
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, lo hai usato da windows?
<enricosauro> No mai...
<enricosauro> windows non lo apro su questo pc...
<enricosauro> pensi sia una cosa legata a windows? mi apre solo due volumi di ca 200 gb ciascuno, ma dove ho i dati no... e mi da quesl tipo d'errore...
<enricosauro> forse involontariamente ho cliccato qualche comando?
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, comunque l'ideale sarebbe fare uno scandisk da windows su quella unità, altrimenti da ubuntu dare sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<enricosauro> proverò con windows afare uno scandisk poi vedremo... per il momento grazie...
<enricosauro> gentile nella risposta... se funziona ti devo un vasetto di funghi sott'aceto... :-)
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, lol
<enricosauro> dove ti raggiungo?
<fabio_cc> enricosauro, stiamo qui per dare supporto, non devi nulla :)
<enricosauro> ciao... lo so lo so... ma sai se mi risolvi questo... non è poco...:-) ciao e grazie. domani lo farò. ora ho impegni... ciao
<sharky95> Buona sera, ho ubuntu 17.4 con xfce4. Volevo sapere che tipo di firewall poter installare
<fabio_cc> sharky95, molto probabilmente un firewall non ti può essere di nessuna utilità su ubuntu, comunque leggi questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<sharky95> ok apposto, è inutile il firewall!
<sharky95> grazie mille
<sharky95> altra domanda è preferibile usare mozilla o chrome?
<David77> sharky95: non è relativo al supporto ubuntu, comunque è a scelta. personalmente su ubuntu preferisco firefox visto che è anche il browser predefinito
<sharky95> ops scusate :)
<sharky95> grazie comunque
<David77> e poi chrome non è neanche sul repo di ubuntu ;)
<sharky95> meglio toglierlo eh?
<David77> sul repo di ubuntu trovi chromium https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/chromium-browser mai chrome
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-29
<DANIELE1970> Buongiorno
<DANIELE1970> Ho un problema con Ubuntu 17.04
<DANIELE1970> Al momento dell-avvio lo schermo diventa nero e appare il messaggio> &dev&sdb6 requires a manual fsck
<DANIELE1970> potete aiutarmi_
<ROSSSIIII> Buongiorno :)
<eldoo> Ciao a tutti utilizzo ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS ed oggi facendo un aggiornamento è apparso: no dkms packages installed not changing secure boot validation state. Secondo voi devo installare dkms?
<amafra> buongiorno a tutti
<amafra> volevo porre il seguente quesito:
<amafra> Per un cliente ho installato e configurato ubuntu server 16.04.02 LTS con tutti i servizi richiesti. l tutto funziona correttamente. Ora però è sorto un "problema" il cliente ha la necessità di accede sul server in modalità grafica. Non volendo reinstallare il tutto su ubuntu desktop, qual'è la procedura per installare l'ambiente grafico delle desk
<amafra> top sulla versione server?
<Mr_Pan> amafra, quale DE vorresti installare  ?
<amafra> qualche consiglio?
<Mr_Pan> amafra, dipende da te ...
<Mr_Pan> lxde - xfce direi
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop
<LINUX-NEW> buongiorno ho un problema con il freeze di una macchina qualcuno può aiutarmi dai log
<LINUX-NEW> https://pastebin.com/g39SaNzU
<Mr_Pan> LINUX-NEW, questo chan e' per il supporto Ubuntu e non DEbian 9
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<LINUX-NEW> scusate
<Mr_Pan> inoltre si supportano installazioni reali e non installazioni sotto VM ...
<LINUX-NEW> capito
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<ZEROTERRY62> HO BISOGNO DI AGGIORNARE LA LIBRERIA LIBAVCODEC NON SONO CAPACE A FARLO
<ZEROTERRY62> POTETE INVIARMI UN VIDEO TUTORIAL PER IMPARARE?
<ZEROTERRY62> Grazie mille
<ZEROTERRY62> Maria Teresa Sbaraglia
<Carlin0> non ci ha dato la via
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-30
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> sto cercando di aggiornare il sistem
<pigeta> ma dopo aver dato apt-get update
<pigeta> e apt-get upgrade
<pigeta> ho il seguente messaggio di errore
<Murlock> Buondì
<pigeta> dpkg: errore: analisi del file "/var/lib/dpkg/available" vicino alla riga 0:EOF dopo il nome del campo "
<Carlin0> pigeta, metti l'output completo in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25204275/
<pigeta> ecco
<Carlin0> cat /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Carlin0> in paste sempre
<pigeta> vedo tutti caratteri con punti di domanda
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25204295/
<Carlin0> ma nel file ce solo quello ? il resto è vuoto ?
<pigeta> si
<Carlin0> pigeta, è ubuntu xubuntu o cosa ?
<Leo_DaftPunk> BUongiorno, ho un problema con la installzione Ubuntu 17, in particolare non riesco ad installare GRUB. Avevo Windows 10 e Ubuntu 17.04 in dual boot sul mio pc, ma dopo aver fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento di Windows 10 non mi pativa piu GRUB. H provato con Boot repair ma non ha funzionato, allora ho provato a reinstallare Ubuntu ma mi da un errore qu
<Leo_DaftPunk> ando il programma di installazione va ad installare GRUB. Ho provato a chiedere sul forum ma non sono riusciti a dare una risposta al mio problema
<Leo_DaftPunk> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=622178     questo e' il link alla discussione sul forum
<ksnc> Ciao a tuttiHo ubuntu 17.04, e uso wifi con chiavetta Asus N 13, òa mia connessione è molto lenta con uno speedtest arrivo a una velocità massima di dowload pari a 2 mb e in aggiunta ogni tanto si scollega dalla rete
<ksnc> Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> ksnc, leggi qua https://askubuntu.com/questions/456759/asus-usb-n13-wireless-adapter-problems-with-ubuntu-14-04
<Mr_Pan> chiavetta che richiede un minimo di smanettamento
<ksnc> Interessante ma questa installazione mi comporta dei danni al sistema operativo?
<Mr_Pan> ksnc, no direi di no
<ksnc> Perchè mi hanno sempre conisgliato di non modificare le conifurizione del sistema e di installare i repository che non sono ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> ksnc, ottimo consiglio da seguire sempre ma nel caso della tua chiavetta non sembra esserci soluzione
<ksnc> va bene
<ksnc_> Grazie Mr Pan
<ksnc_> non sono certo di installare repository esterni non sicuri per ora sto verificando con un'altra chiave Usb sembra peffiorare
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> non riesco ad accedere al secondo hard disk interno del mio pc
<shez> questo è l'errore che ricevo https://ibb.co/fLL6S5
<shez> L'icona del HD è presente sulla barra di unity ma non mi fa accedere al disco.
<Mr_Pan> shez, e' formattato il secondo disco  ?
<shez> Mr_Pan, si
<Mr_Pan> shez, da terminale prova a dare fsck <nome disco>   evedi se rileva errori
<shez> questo è quello che esce da sudo fdisk -l https://pastebin.com/cYkQaAig
<shez> sembra non allineato....
<Mr_Pan> shez, Disklabel type: dos     ma poi vedo solo partizioni linux e swap ... come e' formattati il disco  ? ?
<shez> estesa --> logica ext4 (tutto), tra l'altro il disco è scritto e l'ho utilizzato fino a ieri sera...
<shez> Mr_Pan, che opzioni metto col comando fsck?
<shez> https://pastebin.com/hDjkVFsw
<Mr_Pan> sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sdb
<Mr_Pan> e poi metti -p vediamos e risolvve in automatico
<shez> Mr.Pan, https://pastebin.com/EgekRR2e
<Mr_Pan> shez, lo devi prima smontare
<Mr_Pan> shez, oppuere avvia gparted
<shez> ok
<Mr_Pan> ti dovrebbe retituire un erroe
<shez> gparted va...
<Mr_Pan> seleziona il disco giusto
<shez> si
<shez> mi dice che è in uso..
<shez> Mr_Pan, ok con Gparted sono riuscito a riparare ora posso accedere...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<shez> non so come abbia fatto...
<shez> cmq grazie Mr_Pan
<shez> perchè con fsck il disco risultava montato mentre con Gparted no?
<shez> comunque con sudo fdisk -l
<shez> ricevo questo: https://pastebin.com/xhGKFeHv
<shez> come posso risolvere e sopratutto posso risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> shez [14:53:36] <shez> Mr_Pan, ok con Gparted sono riuscito a riparare ora posso accedere...
<Mr_Pan> ???
<shez> si infatti è così ma ridando il comando sudo fdisk -l
<shez> https://pastebin.com/xhGKFeHv
<shez> ricevo questo, come posso risolvere?
<shez> non vorrei che il problema fosse risolto a metà...
<Anso> ciao, ho installato da poco ubuntu e non riesco a collegarmi al wifi
<Carmelita> Buonasera!
<Carmelita> Durante l'installazione degli aggiornamenti, è andata via la luce. Ora il sistema mi parla di "pacchetto danneggiato".
<Carmelita> mi chiede di cancellare repository di terze parti.
<Carmelita> Che vuol dire?
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-23
<Uzzi> Buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao Uzzi di prima mattina oggi ...
<Mr_Pan> adminPr0m,etheus10!
<Mr_Pan> avete appena letto utente  / password della mia console antivirus  ....
<Mr_Pan> lol
<Uzzi> ahahaha
<Uzzi> torno subit
<Mr_Pan>  ciao [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan :)
<Uzzi> mmm da quando ho fatto mil join in dominio(samba) del pc ub mi da casino x stampare su stampanti condivise via samba! Unable to connect cifs host
<Uzzi> eppure è su e sharable
<mttfrr> salve, vorrei installare ubuntu, ma appena avvio la prova (o la procedura di installazione) si blocca tutto.
<mttfrr> nel senso, il mouse si muove ma non posso cliccare nulla
<FabioNET> su che computer lo stai installando?
<FabioNET> dacci qualche caratteristica
<mttfrr> acer A715 71G
<FabioNET> mttfrr, di quelli piccolini ?
<mttfrr> ok, ha un i5 7300 hq, gtx 1050 8 giga di ram
<mttfrr> 15"
<FabioNET> ok e lo stai installando da cd o da chiavetta usb?
<mttfrr> chiavetta
<FabioNET> quando avvìì la distro fin dove arriva?
<mttfrr> alla home, quando provo ad installare alla selezione della lingua
<FabioNET> ti si blocca li? tipo un freezee dello scehrmo?
<mttfrr> anche con elementary os succede una cosa simile
<mttfrr> si esatto
<FabioNET> non saprei non mi è capitato alla partenza della chiavetta volendo si potrebbe premere un tasto prima ceh parta per scegliere delle opzioni di avvio
<mttfrr> al contrario sono riuscito ad installare windows che va insomma
<FabioNET> esempio nel momento del caricameto della live si preme un tasto per uscire un menù e caricare ubuntu in modalità alternativa
<FabioNET> potrebbe essere un componente hardware ad impedire ubuntu di proseguire
<FabioNET> finchè non installi la live gira bene?
<mttfrr> no si blocca subito anche quella
<FabioNET> ovviamente stai provando l'ultima release?
<mttfrr> sisi 18.04 lts, ho anche provato a riscaricarla ma niente
<FabioNET> l'usb mi urge sospetto problema
<FabioNET> meglio chiedere a carlino appena sarà disponibile
<mttfrr> nel senso che sia la chiavetta? ho già provato ad usarne altre 2
<mttfrr> ah ok, eh scusate ma è la prima volta che entro e non so bene come funzioni ahaha
<FabioNET> aa ok poetrebbe essre un componente hardware a bloccare il kernel
<mttfrr> comunque intanto grazie
<FabioNET> prego  chiedi anceh sul forum per approfondire può aiutare a risolvere
<mttfrr> ah ho capito, avevo letto qualcosa ma non ho ancora provato
<FabioNET> se è un problema noto subito risolvi altrimenti ci aiuta a capire il problma ma sicurametne è un fatto hardware con il kernel
<FabioNET> magari se hai un altro pc puoi provare ad installarla li
<FabioNET> oppure la puoi virtualizzare
<mttfrr> ok grazie, più tardi scrivo ;)
<FabioNET> con virtualpc e provarla
<mttfrr> ah si su un altro pc ho fatto con una macchina virtuale, dici di provare a farne una su questo se ho capito bene?
<FabioNET> esatto per provarla prima di installarla
<FabioNET> definitivamente
<FabioNET> mttfrr, con virtualbox funziona veramente bene a tutto schermo virtualbox poi si scarica l'iso per idriver video e te li installa automaticamente
<mttfrr> ok ottimo, comunque con la stessa chiavetta sto provando su un altro pc e va tutto
<Carlin0> mttfrr, il problema al 90% è la tua scheda video
<Carlin0> mttfrr, con l'opzione nomodeset dovrebbe andare , leggi la guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<mttfrr> ok grazie!
<Carlin0> in molti con la 1050 / 1070 hanno quel problema
<bartx> re
<Mr_Pan> rej
<bartx> ciao Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> bartx> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-24
<Mutter> Ciao ragazzi, Ciao a tutti, in riferimento al codice di condotta, non riesco ad importare l’OpenPGP keys su Launchpad ed ho seguito la guida alla lettera, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mutter> La key fingerprint
<Mr_Pan> Mutter vieni su -chat per favore
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexsandro> Ciao gente, ho un piccolo problema: ho da poco installato UBUNTU MATE su un PC del 2002, 32 bit e che montava Windows XP, mi ci trovo parecchio bene però non mi fa più girare VLC; il programma menzionato vede i DVD ma non li fa girare. Ho provato prima con Peppa Pig per mio figlio, poi con un cd per l'installazione di una stampante e, infine, quale
<alexsandro>  ultima prova, con un film (Blues Brothers). Mi dà il titolo ma non li apre. Aprendo la cartella Proprietà mi dice 0 byte usato e 0 Byte libero
<ryuujin> !dvd
<ubot-it> per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche FormatiLiberi
<ryuujin> ciao alexsandro prova a seguire questa guida
<alexsandro> Grazie
<bartx> re
<m4xR34L> salve gente, sapete indicarmi come aggiornare il bios da terminale, grazie mille :
<m4xR34L> scusate sono caduto... avrei bisogno di sapere come aggiornare il bios da terminale... grazie mmille
<Carlin0> !chat | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m4xR34L> sono su ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> ma il bios non ha nulla a che fare con ubuntu , quindi se vuoi puoi chiedere in chat , qui sei offtopic
<m4xR34L> grazie Carlin0, sono andato a chiedere di la
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-26
<jackie1804> buongiorno, ho un problema di blocco e riavvio in fase di rendering con kdenlive. potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> jackie1804, vieni su chat per favore
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tony_> search arch
<tony_> join archlinux-it
<eugenio> ciao, ho un blade server su cui voglio installare ubuntu18.04, da bios ho configurato un raid1, ma al momento della configurazione disco durante l'installazione del sistema, vedo ancora 2 dischi, dove sta il problema?
<[Enrico]> eugenio: non so dove sta il tuo problema, ma ti consiglio caldamente di non usare il RAID del BIOS. Linux può fare il raid via software e ti consiglio di usare quello
<eugenio> Enrico, strana mi hanno consigliato il contrio
<eugenio> contrario
<[Enrico]> beh vedi tu :)
<[Enrico]> il software raid di linux è testato da decine di anni ed è standard (se installi gli stessi dischi in un altro sistema funziona ancora)
<[Enrico]> le notifiche dei problemi te le manda ubuntu (se configuri un indirizzo email per l'utente root o un indirizzo alternativo)
<eugenio> Enrico, che differenza c'è tra RAID da bios, fake RAID e RAID software (gestito da OS)?
<eugenio> Enrico, RAID da BIOS e fake sono la stessa cosa? una volta impostato il raid nel bios devo passare dmraid=true all'inizio dell'installazione per far riconoscere l'HD come unico?
<[Enrico]> eugenio: si raid bios e fake sono la stessa cosa. non usare dmraid è deprecato
<[Enrico]> per i fake raid moderni puoi usare mdraid, ma non te lo consiglio. fake raid da spesso problemi, usa il software raid di linux (che poi è sempre mdraid, ma non passa dal bios)
<eugenio> Enrico, grazie. Intanto cerco di capire se col fake e mdraid=true vedo un unico disco....poi decido se passare al software
<patocan> ho messo vodafon station power oggi e internet e lenta va uguale con cavo o con wifi mentre con windows e veloce cosa devo fare  ho un lenovo b50-10
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-27
<phablet> salve, ho acquistato tempo fa questo tabla b aquaris. vorrei utilizarlo come navigatore per un viaggio con mappe offrine. non riesco ad installare java open.
<phablet> c'è  qualcuno che ha lo stesso tabla?
<phablet> bq  acquaris  ubuntu 15
<Carlin0> ubuntu 15 è fuori supporto
<phablet> lo so, ma gli aggiornamenti sono regolari. forse dovrei chiamare la casa produttrice?
<Carlin0> non credo tu abbia aggiornamenti essendo fuori supporto
<fungaz> buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao fungaz
<fungaz> ho una domanda tecnica sull'installazione di ubuntu, se qualcuno può aiutarmi..
<Carlin0> !chiedi | fungaz
<ubot-it> fungaz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<fungaz> Ok, grazie.
<fungaz> Ho un vecchio notebook HP630 su cui girava da anni Ubuntu 14.04 - Volendo aggiornare il sistema e non riuscendoci (ho provato in vari modi), ho deciso di reinstallare da capo il sistema. Mi sono fatto il mio DVD con Ubuntu 16.04 (perchè il 18 è solo a 64bit) e ho installato. Quando però si è trattato di riavviare.. nulla.. solo un cursore in alto a
<fungaz>  sinistra e niente segni di vita. Ho riprovato a installare varie volte, anche con release diverse (tipo kubuntu), ma nulla.
<Mr_Pan> fungaz, devi provare con le opzioni nomodeset o noacpi
<Carlin0> fungaz, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<fungaz> @Mr_Pan avevo letto di queste opzioni, ma (chiedo venia) non so come si usino
<fungaz> Carlin0 la CPU è un orrido Celeron B800, 2 GB di RAM, la scheda video è integrata e non ricordo...
<Mr_Pan> integrata intel *qualcosa* non da problemi
<Carlin0> fungaz, ma da live funziona ?
<fungaz> Carlin0 il live parte, poi non sono stato ad usarlo perchè mi interessava installarlo
<Carlin0> fungaz, cmq se la cpu è quella supporta anche il 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> eh ..
<Carlin0> ma dovresti provare versioni leggerine come lubuntu o xubuntu perchè l'hardware è veramente scarso
<fungaz> azzarola.. ero partito convinto che fosse 32 bit e invece adesso controllando hai ragione Carlin0 , supporta il 64bit
<fungaz> ma lubuntu e xubuntu in quale misura possono essere limitanti rispetto ad ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> zero
<Carlin0> sono più leggeri ma il motore è lo stesso
<Carlin0> cambia la grafica
<fungaz> adesso provo con xubuntu 18 64bit... per adesso grazie dell'attenzione ragazzi
<Carlin0> con quel processore e 2 gb di ram non puoi pretendere
<fungaz> Carlin0 .. niente.. anche con Xubuntu mi funziona solo il live. Con l'installazione si blocca al riavvio
<Mr_Pan> fungaz, hai usato nomodeset e/o noacpi  ?
<Carlin0> fungaz, hai visto che scheda video ha ?
<Mr_Pan> fungaz, per farlo devi modificare grub ...
<Carlin0> ora devo andare , a  più tardi ...
<fungaz> Mr_Pan sto provvedendo ora..
<fungaz> Grazie Carlin0
 * Mr_Pan pappa time
<antoine> buon pomeriggio
<antoine> ho un eepc dove ho installato ubuntu parecchi anni fa verisione 10.2
<antoine> vorrei saper come aggirnare il sstema
<Mr_Pan> fungaz, hai risolto  ?
<christian33> Salve a tutti, vorrei chiedervi come mai non mi viene mostrata la possibilità di upgrade a ubuntu 18.04.1
<Mr_Pan> christian33, da quale installazione sstai partendo  ?
<christian33> 16.04.1
<christian33> aspè come si faceva a vedere...
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoBionic
<christian33> 16.04.5
<christian33> ho seguito il primo punto "Avanzamento via rete per sistemi Desktop Ubuntu (raccomandato)" ma nulla...
<Carlin0> hai letto anche prima di cominciare ?
<christian33> si ho disabilitato altro software ecc...
<Carlin0> se non va hai saltato qualcosa direi
<christian33> ho seguito tutto passo passo, non saprei come mai ho questo problema
<Carlin0> christian33, e  se scrivi nel terminale sudo do-release-upgrade
<Carlin0> si avvia qualcosa o no ?
<christian33> no new release found
<Carlin0> christian33, cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> christian33, incolla qui il link che esce
<christian33> termbin.com: comando non trovato
<Carlin0> incolla il comando intero non solo un pezzo
<christian33> ho incollato tutto il comando, quella era la risposta del terminale
<Carlin0> vabbè come dici tu
<Carlin0> ops aspè
<Carlin0> christian33, cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | nc termbin.com 9999
<christian33> http://termbin.com/w1xc
<Carlin0> christian33, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> e poi riprova sudo do-release-upgrade
<christian33> no new release found purtroppo
<Carlin0> ultimo tentativo
<Carlin0> premi alt + f2 e scrivi nella casellina che si apre update-manager -d
<christian33> ...Tuttavia, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS è ora disponibile...
<christian33> premo aggiorna ?
<Carlin0> non è quello che volevi ?
<christian33> sisi, cosa gli abbiamo "detto" con update-manager -d
<christian33> giusto per capire..
<Mr_Pan> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Mr_Pan> fa upgrade a versione di sviluppo ... la 18,04 é ancora considerata cosi
<christian33> ah ok, e per la 18.04.1 ?
<Mr_Pan> fino all'uscita della .1
<Mr_Pan> fai prima upgrade a 18,04
<Mr_Pan> la .1 poi si aggiornera
<christian33> ok
<Mr_Pan> una volta finito upgrade a 18.04
<Mr_Pan> devi fare un update+upgrade da terminale
<Carlin0> il fatto è che siamo già alla 18.04.1 quindi avrebbe dovuto andare anche senza , misteri di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> si ... .
<Mr_Pan> magari sui server italiani (dove presumibimente e´collegato) la .1 non e´ stata ancora rilasciata
<Mr_Pan> il rilascio della .1 risale a meno di 24 ore fa...
<christian33> probabile
<christian33> aspetterò qualche altro giorno
<christian33> poi magari procederò come mi avete detto
<christian33> anche se forse la cosa migliore sarebbe un'installazione da zero...
<Carlin0> quello è ovvio
<Carlin0> fai backup dei dati  e reinstalli
<christian33> non mi ricordo una cosa, le 3 partizioni erano \ ; \home e swap giusto??
<Mr_Pan> christian33, swap se ti serve .. dipende d quanta ram hai ..
<Mr_Pan> e poi la 18,04 se non crei la partizione usa comunque lo swap file nel caso .. stile win
<christian33> 32gb ho
<Mr_Pan> e allora niente swap
<christian33> quindi solo \ e \home
<christian33> perfetto
<christian33> del resto non bisognava creare nulla, giusto?
<Mr_Pan> no ..
<christian33> ok, procederò cosi. Grazie mille
<fungaz> Mr_Pan purtroppo non ho risolto.. ho provato a installare Xubuntu 18.04 e mi dava lo stesso problema, allora ho selezionato acpi=off - noapic e nomodeset.... ma nessun risultato: al riavvio mi si inchioda su schermata nera e cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<Carlin0> fungaz, hai solo ubuntu installato ?
<fungaz> Carlin0 sì
<fungaz> per Windows uso un altro notebook
<Carlin0> fungaz, ora segui bene : all'avvio premi ripetutamente  shift (maiuscolo) questo farà apparire il menù di grub , quando sei li premi "e" e cerca una riga che inizia con linux , al fondo della riga cancella le parole quiet e splash poi premi f10 per avviare con le modifiche
<Carlin0> in questo modo vedrai le scritte e dove si blocca , fagli una foto col cellular ee poi ce la farai edere
<Carlin0> vedere
<Carlin0> magari capiamo qualcosa di più
<fungaz> non appare nulla.. solo quell'odioso cursore
<Carlin0> appare riprova
<fungaz> Carlin0 tra un po' mi appare solo una tendinite, ho provato già 6 o 7 volte -_-
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<Mr_Pan> devi tenerlo premuto all accensione ... il tasto SHIFT (maiuscolo)
<Mr_Pan> Solitamente, quando Ubuntu è l'unico sistema presente nel computer, GRUB viene nascosto. Per mostrare GRUB, in modo da accedere al suo menu, occorre quindi tenere premuto Shift (Maiusc) immediatamente dopo l'accensione del computer.
<fungaz> ho provato sia a tenerlo premuto per almeno 10 secondi sia a premerlo ripetutamente altrettanto a lungo.... se c'è GRUB io non lo vedo!
<Carlin0> fungaz, se trovi altre soluzioni facci sapere
<fungaz> Carlin0 .. eh, magari! Fatemi sapere anche voi se vi viene in mente qualcosa. Intanto grazie a te e Mr_Pan
<Carlin0> quello che c'era te l'ho già detto
<Carlin0> e ti assicuro che funziona ...
<fungaz> E io ti assicuro che qui non funziona (non sono pratico di Linux, ma ho anche fatto un paio di anni di Ing.Informatica e ho capito bene le vostre istruzioni)
<Guest35993> ho veramente bisogno oggi ho acceso il pc con ubuntu e mi va sul krab  clicco ubuntu ma compare sotto forma di terminale e dice di scrivere help per i comandi di built-in https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlR89DM7OHZ
<Guest35993> Come faccio
<Guest35993> Se scrivo vi le mi compaiono solo i file system
<Guest35993> ls*
<Guest35993> Se proprio non c’è niente da fare ditemelo.
<enzop82> ciao a tutti. Prima di tutto volevo scrivere che è straordinario utilizzare ubuntu e sapere che ci sono persone che ti posso aiutare in ogni momento ed addirittura in una chat
<enzop82> ho provato ad utilizzare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu ma il mio PC è un po' vecchio ed ho installato Xubuntu e mi trovo molto bene
<enzop82> ho avuto solo qualche problema per far riconoscere la scheda video ed il monitor, ma tramite vari forum di Ubuntu non ho avuto problemi
<enzop82> l'unico problema che ho, ma penso riguarda il mio harddisk, è il fatto che utilizzando openshot per fare qualche piccolo montaggio va molto lento l'anteprima, anzi va a scatti
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-28
<bbanner> buongiorno a tutti
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<bbanner> che si dice da queste parti?
<Jek2018> Ciao a tutti!
<Jek2018> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Gabu> buongiorno, vorrei istallare ubuntu sul mio portatile dove ho attualmente windows 10pro, vorrei qualche consiglio su come fare.
<Gabu> immagino devo scaricare il programma dal sito, su una chiavetta di quale memoria necessaria? mi consiglia il long term or non-long term
<gigirock> Gabu: per prima cosa controlla che non hai fastboot in win e secure boot in bios
 * gigirock devo andare a portare mia figlia in piscina
<Fabio> Gabu, ti consiglio il long term support, quindi di scaricare l'attuale 18.04.1 - Per la dimensione della chiavetta, 3 giga bastano (per andare sul sicuro).
<Gabu> grazie fabio, sto cercando di capire come controllare se ho secure boot in bios,
<Carlin0> !installazione | Gabu
<ubot-it> Gabu: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Gabu> grazie
<Gabu> capito, molto utile e chiaro, ben fatto!
<Gabu> non c'e bisogno di installare un anitivirus su ubunto, giusto?
<Fabio> No Gabu, nessun antivirus, vai tranquillo.
<Gabu> Ok :-)
<Fabio> A tal proposito Gabu, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware?action=show&redirect=Sicurezza%2FAntivirus qui ti spiega nel dettaglio il perché su Ubuntu non c'è necessità di avere un antivirus e il perché non si corrono pericoli.
<Gabu> Grazie mille Fabio, e grazie della disponibilita' a tutta la chat! un dubbio mi e' sorto su quello che leggo nella procedura, va bene se faccio il download sul computer e poi lo trasferisco su chiavetta usb?
<Fabio> Sì va bene il download ma non devi fare un semplice trasferimento copia&incolla su chiavetta, devi renderla bootabile. Se sei su Windows ti consiglio di usare Rufus per far questo.
<Fabio> !rufus
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Gabu> siete mitici, grazie
<pippooo> salve, ho un problema con
<pippooo> salve, quando faccio il restart del net con il comando sudo service networking restart mi da un errore , come posso ripristinare?
<pippooo> Carlin0: ci seiii?
<buubba> ciao, ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 18.04 LTS, non mi funziona il tasto destro del touchpad del pc, nella versione 17,.10 funzionava perfettamente
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-29
<taja91> ragazzi una info...avevo un sistema dual boot con win 7 e ubuntu... formatto win7 lo reinstallo e non mi apre il boot loader, seguo la procedura con la live indicata sul sito di aranzulla, me lo ripristina e quando vado a vedere ho due win7 salvati su sda1 e sda 2 l'ho aperti entrambi ed è la stessa cosa... vado a vedere su risorse del pc e ho un a
<taja91> ltra piccola partizione che prima non avevo definita G: riservato per il sistema di 100 mb ora mi chiedo come posso eliminare il doppio win 7 in boot loader e quella partizione su risorse del pc?
<giuvarca> qualcuno sa dirmi come visualizzare le cartelle che si trovano sulla partizione di windows ??
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-22
<Andreasso> Come posso fare per masterizzare un file iso Lubuntu
<Andreasso> Ho scaricato il file iso di Lubuntu 18.04 adesso come devo comportarmi per avere un file pronto per installazione
<apt-ghetto> Andreasso: Su Linux userei `dd`, su Windows Rufus
<Andreasso> Su Windows 10 home
<apt-ghetto> https://rufus.ie/
<Andreasso> ok puoi dirmi in sommi capi la procedura non ho mai usato Rufus
<apt-ghetto> C'è una sezione "Utilizzo" sul sito web
<Andreasso> Mi permette di salvare anche su dvd
<apt-ghetto> Perché DVD? È più lento, se ci sono errori, lo puoi buttare via e non lo puoi riutilizzare
<Andreasso> Ok grazie mille buona giornata
<Carlin0> !iso | Andreasso
<ubot-it> Andreasso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> !usb | Andreasso
<ubot-it> Andreasso: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<mikmon> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un laptop (acer aspire 7), ubuntu non rileva l'hdmi in output. Ho provato diversi driver nvidia, ho provato ad aggiornare la versione di ubuntu (e dalla 18.04 sono passato alla 19.04), ma niente. Il problema non dipende né dal cavo, né dal monitor, e nemmno la porta hdmi del pc è guasta, in quanto ho provato element
<mikmon> ary os in live e funziona tutto benissimo; come posso risolvere?
<remix_tj> mikmon: se elementaryos live funziona, verifica che driver usa e che versione del kernel usa
<remix_tj> potrebbe mancarti qualcosa su ubuntu
<mikmon> remix_tj ora proco, ty
<mikmon> provo*
<mikmon> remix_tj kernel: 4.15.0-36 driver: vmwgfx
<remix_tj> ma quello è il driver del virtualizzatore, vmwgfx è di vmware
<mikmon> si si infatti, l'ho notato ora
<mikmon> dovrei runnarlo sulla macchina fisica
<Mr_Pan> mikmon, anche perché qui non diamo supporto a installazioni in VM ...
<mikmon> Mr_Pan errore mio e non mi serve comunque in wm, ma per sbrigarmi a fornire info a remix_tj, l'avevo runnato in wm
<mikmon> vm*
<Mr_Pan> mikmon, ok a occhio é un problema di driver nvidia sono particolarmente rognose . il tuo acer ha anche una sk video integata intel
<Mr_Pan> *integrata
<mikmon> avevo provato a disarrivare la gpu nvidia e usare quella intel, ma il problema persiste
<Mr_Pan> mikmon, direi che di default stai utilizzando quello al posto della nvidia a cui al 99% é stata connessa l'uscita hdmi
<Mr_Pan> mikmon, al 99% la hdmi fa capo alla nvidia e non alla intel
<mikmon> ahm non lo sapevo
<mikmon> effettivamente ora utilizzo la intel, switcho e riavvio
 * Mr_Pan in pausa pranzo 
<mikmon> cambiato la gpu, il secondo monitor s'è acceso nella schermata di login, ma non appena ho loggato ed è partito gnome, il secondo monitor s'è spento, mostrando il messaggio d'errore "nessun segnale"
<Angel541> Salve
<Mr_Pan> Angel541, salve
<Angel541> eccomi, vorrei se possibile dei consigli tecnici per il mio grub
<Angel541> Ho installato un sistema operativo android (bliss OS) ma il grub di xubuntu non me lo rileva
<Angel541> Mi potete aiutare su cosa immettere nella cartella /etc/grub.d/40_custom per avere il dual-boot
<Angel541> Intanto vi do dei dati tecnici:
<Angel541> Ho un hard disk diviso in 4 parti, nella prima xubuntu e nella seconda Bliss os
<Angel541> Se qualcuno ha piacere di aiutarmi vi lascio la mia email angel541@live.it
<Carlin0> Angel541, evita di passare la tua mail in pubblico
<Carlin0> Angel541, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-23
<cri_> buongiorno
<cri_> ho installato ubuntu su notebook Acer ES1-522-89FV sembra andare tutto tranne il touchpad
<cri_> momentaneamente sostituito da mouse esterno
<vitodoc> Ciao, che problema da il touchpad ?
<cri_> non funziona proprio
<cri_> vitodoc, sia muovendo che cliccando
<vitodoc> Segui questa discussione, anche se un po datata, magari ti aiuta a risolvere https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4721304
<cri_> vitodoc, grazie
<antonio7351> Buonasera, sono nuovo di Ubuntu, ho la versione 18.04 LTS e sto' cercando di capire le sue funzioni, avrei bisogno di sapere come posso scaricare video da YouTube con Chromium, se e' possibile, grazie e attendo notizie in merito...
<mauro0> non riesco a far funzionare una stampante hp lj 1200 collegata alla porta parallela /dev/lp0
<Mr_Pan> antonio7351> come scaricare i video da Youtube (cosa non permessa) é un#informazione che non troverai qui
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> salve
<antonio7351> Ok...grazie comunque....e saluti....
<mauro0> ciao scusa per il mancato saluto
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> hai scaricato il driver hplip ?
<mauro0> Sì ma usando il tool di configurazione HP non si riesce a selezionare la porta LPT
<apt-ghetto> Mr_Pan: Mi chiedo, come posso vedere un video, se il browser non lo scarica?
<mauro0> Ho poi provato a usare il tool di Gnome, ho installato vari driver ma non riesco a stampare
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> ma lpt  ?  niente usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> apt-ghetto> dai che abbiamo capito cosa intendeva ...
<mauro0> no niente usb ha solo la parallela
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> scusa .. .ho installato hplip ... appena avvio sulla prima schermata ho tutti i vari collegamenti tra cui LPT
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> http://i.imgur.com/fp3k7HP.png
<Mr_Pan> se vuoi ti guido per installazione hplip e configurazione
<mauro0> Mr_Pan> proviamo se ti va
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install hplip
<Mr_Pan> una volta che installato sempre nel terminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo hp-setup
<mauro0> Mr_Pan> OK
<Mr_Pan> ovviamente stampante colelgata e accesa
<mauro0> OK
<mauro0> La LPT non si può scegliere
<Mr_Pan> hai scritto con
<Mr_Pan> sudo hp-setup
<Mr_Pan> che strano
<mauro0> Non so che fare sembra non vedere la parallela
<Mr_Pan> mauro dmesg|grep parport
<Mr_Pan> vedi se ti da qualche risultato
<Mr_Pan> se non restituisce nulla allora la parallela non viene rilevata
<mauro0> come faccio a mandare l'output? Leggendo mi pare che la rilevi ma poi ci sono errori
<mauro0> Chiedo scusa ma non riesco a usare pastebin
<mauro0> [    5.744444] parport_pc 00:04: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> non incollare qui altrimenti il bot ti caccia
<mauro0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZrqYFxy7DV/
<mauro0> Forse ci sono dei permessi da settare in modo appropriato?
<mauro0> Mr_Pan> Chiedo scusa, ma sei ancora in chat?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> letto ora in effetti é in BUSY quindi non la riconosce/non funziona come dovrebbe
<mauro0> Bel guaio, forse devo cambiare il settaggio nel BIOS?
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> controlla se nel bios la lpt é attivata
<mauro0> ora credo che sia ECP la porto a Normal?
<Mr_Pan> mauro0> non so cosa dirti puoi solo provare
<mauro0> Mr_Pan> grazie per l'aiuto provo a cambiare settaggio nel BIOS quindi devo rebootare
<Mr_Pan> ok
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-24
<zap> buongiorno a tutti
<vitodoc> Buongiorno
<zap> una domanda per cominciare:per installare ubuntu insieme a win 10 usare LVM o no? premesso che non so cosa sia lvm ma la schermata di installazione prevede questa opzione
<vitodoc> Non ho mai usato lvm
<[Enrico]> zap: indifferente, puoi usare o non usare LVM. Se non sai cosa sia ti consiglio di NON usarlo. LVM è un ottimo strumento per la gestione dei dischi, tuttavia è più complesso della gestione "canonica". Se non hai voglia di impararlo, lascia perdere
<zap> nelle installazioni che ho fatto precedentemente nella schermata di installazione c'era una voce che diceva : installa ubuntu a fianco di win ora non appare ma appare la voce altro.
<zap> andando avanti su altro appare la tabella partizioni
<zap> ma non so come procedere .Forse è meglio ridimensionare prima il disco con win??
<vitodoc> Sì ti conviene
<zap> poi fatto questo mi appare la schermata :installa ubuntu a fianco di win ?
<vitodoc> Il fatto che già ora non ti venga proposto mi pare strano. Di fatto non ho molta esperienza di installazioni win+ubu in quanto ho win su di un hard disk e linux su altro hard disk. Partizionando manualmente potrai sceglere "altro" e selezionare la partizione che hai creato da win per installare ubu
<[Enrico]> zap: in generale avere un doppio sistema non ha molto senso. Alla fine della fiera ne usi uno solo principalmente. Non è meglio avere un disco separato o un altro computer?
<zap> ok vitodoc grazie prima cosa provo a ridurre la partizione di win
<[Enrico]> zap: fai un backup di tutti i dati prima. Ridimensionare una partizione è un'operazione rischiosa, potresti perdere i dati
<vitodoc> zap:  quoto quanto suggerito da Enrico, fai le operazioni con calma se non hai esperienza di partizionamento
<zap> ok quello che dici è vero,ma il pc in questione viene usato da un ado che vuole win per giocare e io voglio installare ubuntu per etica
<zap> due pc comincia a diventare una operazione costosetta per le nostre tasche
<zap> grazie dei suggerimenti
<vitodoc> sì sì capisco, non devi giustificarti. :)
<vitodoc> Facci sapere se poi andrà a buon fine
<zap> ciao
<Mr_Pan> steam per linux e ado é contento pure lui :D
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: io ho cominciato a usare lutris per configurare wine, si gode!
<[Enrico]> ho skyrim, ARK, subnautica e space engineers configurati. Vanno bene
<[Enrico]> a volte qualche glitch, ma niente che li renda ingiocabili
<[Enrico]> vulkan ha davvero fatto miracoli
<vitodoc> Enrico  Ieri in ubuntu-it-chat ho postato un link riguardante playonlinux, lo hai visto ?
<Giusub> Buongiorno a tutti
<vitodoc> Buongiorno
<Carlin0> un salutino e via
<vitodoc> e già
<Giusub> Ho problemi di connessione da Windows a condivisioni Ubuntu, va per un po' e poi non  si accede. Rifaccio la connessione e si lavora. Questo è successo da poco considerate che ho lavorato mesi senza problemi. Chi può aiutarmi??
<Carlin0> Giusub, da win verso ubuntu o da ubuntu verso win ?
<Giusub> Da win verso Ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | Giusub
<ubot-it> Giusub: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giusub> Ho sbagliato canale?
<Carlin0> Giusub, certo se il problema riguarda windows
<Giusub> Ma il server di condivisione è sempre Ubuntu
<Carlin0> da ubuntu verso win funziona ?
<Giusub> Si
<Giusub> La mia necessità è da win o Mac verso Ubuntu
<Carlin0> quindi il problema riguarda windows o mac , inutile girarci intorno
<Giusub> Quindi vado nella chat suggerita?
<vitodoc> sì
<Giusub> Grazie
<mauro1955> l'up-grade di 16/04 LTS si è verificato un errore.Come faccio ora?  quindi?
<vitodoc> Puoi postare l'output del terminale ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-25
<Sophyl> Se scrivo ciao?
<ryuujin> ~.
<ryuujin> :q!
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin,  che fai  ?
<Mr_Pan> quelli sono comandi di vi
<blackangel> ciao
<sputnik404> buona sera
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-26
<guirosdue> ciao, devo installare i driver di una stampante samsung, li ho scaricati ma non riesco a installarli lanciandoli da terminale, mi date istruzioni?  grazie
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, nei driver ci deve essere un file di test con le istruzioni
<guirosdue> e come si può chiamare? non lo vedo
<Mr_Pan> readme legigmi instructions ... boh
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<guirosdue> li ho guardati tutti, non c'è, mi hanno detto che devo lanciare da terminale il file install.sh ma quando lo faccio mi chiede i privilegi di root
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, si da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo ./install.sh
<Mr_Pan> metti la password di root (alla cieca) e dai invio
<guirosdue> fatto, mi dice comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, cosa?
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, il comando lo devi dare da dentro la cartella che contiene install.sh
<guirosdue> quando faccio sudo./install.sh, do invio e dice comando non trovato
<guirosdue> mi dai istruzioni passo passo come fossi imbecille? grazie
<Mr_Pan> sudo SPAZIO ./install.sh
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, t ele ho date ...
<guirosdue> file:///media/guido/Maxtor/AAA GUIDO/AAA SCRIVANIA/Screenshot_20190726_093846.png
<Carlin0> !image | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guirosdue> https://prnt.sc/ok9anw
<Carlin0> 09:32 <Mr_Pan> guirosdue, il comando lo devi dare da dentro la cartella che contiene install.sh
<Carlin0> guirosdue, dov'è sto file ? in Scaricati ?
<guirosdue> in scrivania
<Carlin0> dentro una cartella ?
<guirosdue> dentro cartella uld
<Carlin0> cd Scrivania/uld
<guirosdue> https://prnt.sc/ok9e3j
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, bene
<guirosdue> installata ma non stampa perchè nell'elenco dei driver non c'è la mia stampante
<guirosdue> https://prnt.sc/ok9z6a
<Mr_Pan> guirosdue, che stampante ?
<guirosdue> samsung m2022w
<Mr_Pan>  guirosdue strano in tutte le guide che vedo dicono di scaricare i driver samsung originali e con quelli la stampante funziona
<guirosdue> vede la stampante all'inizio, poi quando dice scegli il driver ci sono tutte tranne quella
<Mr_Pan> io in Supported printer leggo M2022 ..
<guirosdue> fornire manualmente il file ppd?
<guirosdue> https://prnt.sc/oka85r
<guirosdue> come si può fare?
<guirosdue> @Mr_Pan installati file PPD manualmente ma non stampa ancora
<fortinux> ciao a tutti
<mass> ciao
<mass> scusate... avrei un problema , non si avvia ubuntu credo per disco pieno
<cristian5> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-27
<allpubblic> Hey john
<xxx> salve
<ubuntu> buongiorno
<ubuntu> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<raff76> buongiorno
<raff76> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<raff76> sto cercando ubuntu 19.04 a 32 bit
<raff76> ma per scaricare uso un pc a 64biy
<raff76> come e da dove devo scaricare il SO?
<raff76> grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> non ci sono più le iso a 32 bit
<raff76> ah
<raff76> versioni vecchie allora? quale l'ultima a 32bit?
<Carlin0> puoi prendere le derivate tipo xubuntu o lubuntu a 32 bit
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<raff76> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-28
<enrico1> buongiorno a tutti
<enrico1> avrei un problema: ho installato openshot. Se provo a caricare un file tra i volumi da cui pescare non vengono visualizzati i volumi esterni. Vedo solo "computer" e la mia cartella personale
<enrico1> qualche idea?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-20
<riky> ciao. ho un problema con la stampante ora ubuntu la vede ma non la riconosce.
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-21
<nariyel> buongiorno. sul focal ps fux mostra /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg
<nariyel> xorg è X11?
<nariyel> xorg usa tutto dentro /etc/X11/xinit/ ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-22
<DonMatteo> Salve, non riesco a visualizzare l'icona batteria su Ubuntu 20.04. Come risolvere?
<donmatteo> Salve, non riesco a visualizzare l'icona batteria su Ubuntu 20.04. Come risolvere?
<donmatteo> Salve, non riesco a visualizzare l'icona batteria su Ubuntu 20.04. Come risolvere?
<nariyel> due ore fa mi sono sbloccato la finestra in tmux + irsii :(
<Mr_Pan> nariyel>  e quindi  ?
<nariyel> Mr_Pan: sta bene
<Mr_Pan> nariyel> questo é il canale di supporto per ubuntu e derivate... il tuo messaggio cosa ci entra qua!?
<c-ruz> salve
<nariyel> Mr_Pan: forse niente, oggi non vado tanto bene. mi dispiace
<nariyel> Mr_Pan: ho sbagliato il canale anche :(
<nariyel> Mr_Pan: conmunque mi piace usare il stardict, ma in ubuntu 20.04 stardict non existe più
<nariyel> Mr_Pan: solo qstardict, che non funciona bene
<nariyel> c-ruz: salve
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-23
<Axe> ciao ho scaricato UBUNTU su una chiavetta come faccio a installarlo sul pc?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-24
<c-ruz> salve
<M4368> ciao dovrei installare ubutnu. avevo già creato la partizione dalla gestione disco su windows 10... ora sono arrivato alla parte del partizionamento dei dischi cosa devo selezionare?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-25
<Max76> Salve a tutti, ho installato un nuovo pc e vorrei mettere come ho gia' fatto altre volte win e ubuntu, ora sto provando ubunto da pendrive ma quando vado a selezionare installa non trovo la voce "installa insieme a win10" come avevo su Mate. Ho sbagliato qualcosa oppure e' normale?
<Carlin0> l'avvio rapido di win 10 l'hai disabilitato ?
<Max76> si era gia' disabilitato
<Carlin0> con cosa hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<Max76> rufus
<Carlin0> beh di preciso non saprei ma ma ho sentito che certi pc hanno parecchie opzioni di boot , è probabile che la chiavetta non sia stata avviata nello stesso modo in cui è installato win
<Max76> guarda mi spiego meglio, praticamente quando ho fatto la stessa procedura con Mate, quando facevo partire l'installazione avevo nelle opzioni "installa di fianco a win10" (o simile) ora trovo solo l'opzione di partizionamento
<Carlin0> quello l'avevo capito , ma non era sullo stesso pc o sbaglio ?
<Max76> a no questo l'ho assemblato pochi giorni f a'
<Carlin0> sei da live ora ?
<Max76> si
<Max76> ho preso la versione 20.04lts
<Carlin0> apri un terminale ...
<Carlin0> cosa risponde sudo fdisk -l | egrep 'gpt|dos'
<Max76> Disklabel type: gpt
<Max76> Disklabel type: dos
<Carlin0> tutte e 2 ?
<Max76> si
<Carlin0> vediamo meglio ... maetti in pastebin sudo parted -l
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Max76> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x7FY3CDfbp/
<Carlin0> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Max76> bios
<Carlin0> la chiavetta è avviata in modo bios su un sistema uefi per questo non vede win
<Carlin0> o è stata preparata male con rufus o ci sono dele opzioni di avvio strane in quel bios
<Max76> capito.. devo ancora prendere confidenza con la nuova scheda x570.. e' un po' un casino ora riprovo a riavviare
<Carlin0> prova a rifare la chiavetta con etcher
<Max76> ok perfetto
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Max76> riprovo a riavviare e vedo, se non va' rifaccio la chiavetta con il programma da te consigliato, per ora ti ringrazio, torno cosi' ti aggiorno
<Max76> Rieccomi, ho riavviato e selezionato uefi, ora mi compare correttamente la voce "installa Ubuntu di fianco a Win"
<Carlin0> era quello quindi
<Max76> si infatti nella selezione era presente 2 volte la pendrive, una con uefi , selenzionando quella ora mi riconosce win
<Carlin0> perchè win è installato in modalità uefi
<Max76> si non avevo fatto caso io alla doppia voce della pendrive nel menu di selezione avvio
<Max76> Grazie ancora per il supporto, riavvio che ha finito di installare
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
<valetir> salve ragazzi, sono totalmente inesperto di linux e volevo installare xubuntu su un vecchio computer
<valetir> ho scaricato l'iso e dopo aver controllato il checksum l'ho messo su una chiavetta usb con rufus
<valetir> dopo aver collegato la chiavetta al pc ho attivato dal bios l'opzione di avvio tramite usb e fatto partire la modalità di prova di xubuntu
<David77> da https://xubuntu.org/download/ (LTS) giusto?
<valetir> no in realtà direttamente dal sito di ubuntu dove suggerisce le derivate ufficiali
<valetir> il problema è che appena dovrebbe cominciare l'avvio di xubuntu mi da una serie di errori del tipo : ln: tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks.d
<David77> ok scusa, LTS comunque spero. quindi dopo prova xubuntu cosa è successo?
<valetir> il messaggio completo, che si ripete finchè non spengo il computer è questo : /tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks.d//scripts/init-premount/lvm2: No such file or directory
<valetir> si comunque LTS
<valetir> se qualcuno potesse indicarmi una soluzione ve ne sarei grato.. in giro non trovo quasi nulla su questo errore
<David77> a me non è mai successo. comunque l'iso è a 64 bit: xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso o xubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso o a 32bit xubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-i386.iso ? che pc è? ram, cpu, disco/dischi etc
<valetir> l' iso è xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso e il pc su cui voglio metterlo è un acer con 4 gb di ram,intel pentium 2 GHz, 320GB HDD
<David77> intel intel pentium quale? sei sicuro che è a 64 bit?
<valetir> il modello è T4200 e mi sembra di aver visto che era a 64 bit
<David77> si sembra sia a 64 bit https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/37251/intel-pentium-processor-t4200-1m-cache-2-00-ghz-800-mhz-fsb.html
<valetir> esatto... l'altro messaggio di errore che compare insieme a quello precedente è questo mount mounting /cow on /root/cow failed: no such file or directory
<David77> mmm: prova a rifare la pendrive ma con 'no persistance'
<David77> tu suppongo che hai fatto 'with persistence' con rufus ?
<valetir> no..
<valetir> ho lasciato no persistence che è l'impostazione predefinita
<David77> l'errore che hai dato sembra proprio per quello - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1180159/mounting-cow-on-root-failed-invalid-argument-overlay-mount-failed
<David77> no in realtà non ti trova proprio il file...
<David77> io proverei con xubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso così vediamo se parte quella
<valetir> avevo provato però rufus mi dice che è impossibile scaricare i file aggiuntivi quando me lo chiede
<David77> file aggiuntivi? hai scaricato da https://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/bionic/release/desktop/xubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<valetir> ora ti scrivo il messaggio di rufus.. comunque l'ho scaricato sempre dal sito di ubuntu e controllato il checksum quindi dovrebbe essere giusto
<David77> prova un altro software
<David77> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<valetir> ok adesso provo
<valetir> ho provato ad installare xubuntu 18.04.4 montato sull'usb con etcher e adesso, dopo che seleziono prova xubuntu, vedo ad intermittenza l'immagine di caricamento di xubuntu
<valetir> e dopo un po' di tempo mi ritorna l'errore a connection to the bus can't be made
<David77> prova con nomodeset - https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<David77> nomodeset: fa in modo che vengano utilizzati driver video generici.
<valetir> si ora sono riuscito ad entrare nel desktop di prova
<valetir> a questo punto installo normalmente la versione 18.04.4 giusto?
<David77> intanto guarda se funziona tutto, magari anche internet. poi puoi fare quello che vuoi. :-)
<valetir> perdonami la domanda stupida
<valetir> una volta che installo la 18.04 posso fare l' upgrade alla 20.04 direttamente da ubuntu?
<David77> yes
<David77> comunque xubuntu 18.04 è supportato fino ad aprile 2021
<David77> quindi hai tempo di testare anche la 18.04. è anche probabile che funzioni anche la 20.04 con nomodeset ed etcher, ma comunque adesso hai la 18.04
<valetir> perfetto
<valetir> grazie mille
<David77> prego
<Carlin0> valetir, prova  arifare la chiavetta con etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<David77> Carlin0 già fatto e risolto
<Carlin0> ah bon ... non ho letto tutto
<Vale81> Buongiorno, quando apro il Software Centre compaiono solo i software della categoria "selezionate da noi" e nulla più. Come posso ripristinare la schermata originaria?
<David77> ma perché utilizzare Software Center? Utilizza il gestore pacchetti, synaptic ;-)
<David77> !info sysnaptic
<ubot-it> Package sysnaptic does not exist in focal
<David77> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu5 (focal), package size 606 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<Vale81> Va bene...ma se volessi ripristinare la home del software center?
<David77> mi spiace ma ho usato software center eoni fa, spera ci sia qualche altro volontario che lo sa. ma reinstallarlo?
<David77> !info software-center
<ubot-it> Package software-center does not exist in focal
<David77> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=software-center
<Vale81> Grazie mille, ragazzi, ho risolto"
<Carlin0> visto ?
<Mr_Pan> ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-26
<NunSeSape> o
<Max76> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 20.04, non r iesco a far funzionare java, l'ho installato ma non riesco ad aprire i file
<Mr_Pan> !info java
<ubot-it> Package java does not exist in focal
<neofita> salve...quando mi può aiutare?
<edox1987> buona sera
